# OCN RAM Addict Club-Gallery



## coolhandluke41

*Purpose:*
"I want this thread to exist so we can all shear the beauty and power of most overlooked component in the rig which is" the memory,*show what we use on daily bases and bench-marking*, help others to make the right decision when buying RAM ..and since some of us can't stop buying/blowing more money on ram a place to show what we roll









*Rules:*
*If you have more than 2 sets of RAM* (DDR2/DDR3/DDR4) ;
-post pics of your memory sets
- make, model number
- your favorite bench and 24/7 RAM
if you willing to go extra mile;
-post the picture of bare module (heatsink off)
-post your Maxxmem,Super PI,Aida benchmarks



Spoiler: Warning: Helpful DDR3 hints!



http://ramlist.i4memory.com/ddr3/
http://www.hardwareluxx.de/community/f13/g-skill-ddr3-ic-sammelthread-924433.html#l
http://i4memory.com/f94/ddr3-ic-list-submissions-8426/
http://www.ocaholic.ch/forum/index.php?page=Thread&threadID=4202
http://occlub.ru/forum/showthread.php?t=861
http://forums.xtremelabs.org/viewtopic.php?f=15&t=408&start=20
http://www.xtremesystems.org/forums/showthread.php?285767-DDR3-IC-thread



=========================================================



Spoiler: Xp for SuperPi by BarbonetOC



https://barbonenet.wordpress.com/2016/11/12/windows-xp-for-superpi/



*DDR4*
*Great read on* DD4


Spoiler: 5960X OC tips PDF 2.pdf



https://docs.google.com/file/d/0Bz2VRRbLPrZnYmJVVHM2UGxVS00/edit





Spoiler: ASUS ROG Maximus VIII OC Guide.pd



https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B8Lmt8h7cqfzaHV5SVZhQm1OTUk/view?usp=sharing





Spoiler: x99-ddr4-memory-overclocking-guide



http://overclocking.guide/x99-ddr4-memory-overclocking-guide


*************************************************************


Spoiler: Warning: DDR4 Memory at 4000 MT/s, Does It Make a Difference?



http://www.techspot.com/article/1171-ddr4-4000-mhz-performance/page3.html



http://www.legitreviews.com/ddr4-memory-scaling-intel-z170-finding-the-best-ddr4-memory-kit-speed_170340/3

*G.Skill* SN#
3300=Micron SS
3400 =Hynix SS MFR
3500=Samsung SS
A500=Samsung SS D-Die (earlier batches) or E-die
2x8 kits made in Dec.could be DS E-Die or mixed

*Corsair* Ver. #
ver5.29 =Hynix SS
ver4.23 =Samsung
ver3.20 = Micron


_ihog6hog_


Spoiler: For G.Skill with Trident-Z or Rivjaws-V



http://www.overclock.net/t/1268061/ocn-ram-addict-club-gallery/6810#post_24570150
Lot Sep = *E-Die*

*Lot Aug = D-Die*






Spoiler: New low lattency G.Skill









=========================================================
*DDR3*


Spoiler: Warning: DDR3



*DDR3*

This are the new serials on Gskill memory some were changed and some are still the same (*this is not 100% accurate)*
0140 = Micron
0000 = Test sample
0240 = Hynix
0260 = ?
AB40 = Hynix
0340 = Samsung
0360 = Samsung
0640 = Elpida non-Hyper
0650 = Elpida (seen on blue PCB Tridents)
0660 = Elpida non-Hyper
0690 = Elpida Hyper
1200 = PSC
1240 = Nanya
1400 = Hynix(CFRds)
1500= HCH9 Samsung
2500=Samsung (new SN#)-HYKO
0401= PSC
1040 = PSC (see below)



================================================================
_*ddr3-ram-myths-enlightened*_
http://overclocking.guide/ddr3-ram-myths-enlightened/

================================================================

*Single sided MFR vs. double sided CFR*



Quote:


> For example, the following are Hypers:
> 
> 1600 6-6-6, 1600 6-6-5
> 1866 7-8-7, 1866 7-7-7, 1866 7-7-6
> 2000 8-8-8, 2000 8-8-7, 2000 7-8-7, 2000 7-7-7, 2000 7-7-6
> 2133 8-8-8
> 2200 8-8-8
> 2250 8-8-8, 2250 9-9-9 (some)
> 2300 9-9-9 (some)


Corsair DDR3 IC Inquiry


Haswell
Quote:


> Also a few other things to keep in mind for first time memory subzero
> * Dont worry too much about CPU on subzero it probably is not required in most circumstances, CPU on air/water should be fine for tight legacy ICs subzero, I can train/bench 2700 6-9-6 with CPU on water no problems
> * Get a baseline on air that you know works but is on the edge, when you mount all your gear subzero make sure that baseline is good, this will save you alot of time
> * When you are pulling down you will often need to retrain memory, sometimes around 0 degrees, sometimes around -30, but expect some not exacts as you are pulling down, going into bios and changing 1 memory timing will force retrain
> * Use mrc disable when you have your settings locked in, disable mrc re-train on boards that support it, this will give you longer more reliable subzero sessions, more time benching, less troubleshooting
> * Watch how much grease you have around your ram slots, if you are having issues, clean the ram with circuit board cleaner
> * If you want to train CAS6 TWRRD_DR must be 5 or looser; I may be possible to train cas6 with TWRRD_DR 4, but so far I have not been able to do it


http://www.xtremesystems.org/forums/showthread.php?286315-SuperPi32m-5GHz-amp-4GHz-Haswell-All-Out-Challenge!&p=5201542&viewfull=1#post5201542


*credit goes to all who contributed*


----------



## coolhandluke41

*wyjeba*

*DDR1 & DDR2*
*DDR3*

*FtW 420*

*like a boss*


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



http://www.overclock.net/t/1268061/ocn-ram-addict-club-gallery#post_17552765



*Sam OCX*


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



http://www.overclock.net/t/1268061/ocn-ram-addict-club-gallery/140#post_18357763
http://www.overclock.net/t/1268061/ocn-ram-addict-club-gallery/150#post_18374500



*websmile*

*Past and Present*


----------



## coolhandluke41

coolhandluke41 (Z77 set)

8Gb Team Xtreem TXD38192M2400HC9NDC-L
8Gb Gskill F3-2400C10D-8GZH
8GB Gskill F3-17000CL11D-8GBXL
4GB Gskill F3-18400CL8D-4GBPPIS (Bench)
4GB G.skill F3-17600CL7D-4GBPIS (Bench)




here is my favorite 24/7 RAM (Team Xtreem 2400CL9-Samsung HCH9)




HCH9

(courtesy of owikh84 )


----------



## McDown

Nice case coolhandluke41


----------



## FtW 420

Some nice kits there coolhandluke, I'll have to get all mine in one spot for a pic one of these days. The writeup might take a while.
That is a cool case, I have a Mushkin case that came with the copperhead kit, but only holds 3 sticks, & the gtx2 I would want to keep in it are too tall.


----------



## TinDaDragon

DDR4 RAM? Nice

You have a separate case for your RAM. That's awesome


----------



## coolhandluke41

Since some of you like the case ..got it from CVS store for like $19.95+ some 2 1/4 x 2 1/4 air conditioner weatherseal for the liner (around $3),just cut some slits in square sponge
http://www.vaultz.net/cash_and_coin_storage/VZ01002

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FtW 420*
> 
> Some nice kits there coolhandluke, I'll have to get all mine in one spot for a pic one of these days. The writeup might take a while.
> That is a cool case, I have a Mushkin case that came with the copperhead kit, but only holds 3 sticks, & the gtx2 I would want to keep in it are too tall.


yeah... i know some of you guys have crap load of RAM ..so please feel free to shear


----------



## coolhandluke41




----------



## FtW 420

OK then, some memory kits










Featuring some of my favorites like









Good old elpida hyper ICs. Pulled the heatspreaders & the other 2 sticks are covered in eraser, it's a Super Talent Chrome 3 x 2Gb 2000Mhz 8-8-8 24 1.65V kit, I had them running 2000Mhz 6-6-6 for a memory comp. frozen with ln2.

My other hypers,
Corsair Dominator GTX2 3 x 2Gb 2250Mhz 8-8-8 24 1.65V, I've babied these & haven't really pushed them hard, 2240Mhz 7-7-6 18 at 1.72V with sandy bridge http://hwbot.org/submission/2223730_ftw_420_maxxmem_ddr3_sdram_2695.1_marks
Corsair Dominator GT 3 x 2Gb 1866Mhz 7-8-7 20 1.65V,1470Mhz 5-5-5 13 on x58 for a competition http://hwbot.org/submission/2104825_ftw_420_maxxmem_2x_ddr3_sdram_2105.9_marks
Super Talent Speed 3 x 2Gb 2000Mhz 7-7-7 24 1.65V










G skill Ripjaws X 2 x 2Gb2133Mhz 9-10-9 28 1.5V
G skill Ripjaws Z 2 x 4Gb 2133Mhz 9-11-10 28 1.65V
G skill Pi 2 x 2Gb 2200Mhz 7-10-10 28 1.65V










G Skill Trident X 2 x 4Gb 2600Mhz 10-12-12 31 1.65V Haven't really pushed this hard yet either, has done 2600Mhz 9-11-11 27 at 1.72v, booted 2900Mhz 11-13-13
G Skill Trident 2 x 2Gb 2000Mhz 9-9-9 24 1.6V










Mushkin Copperhead 3 x 2Gb 1600Mhz 7-8-7 20 1.65V I bought this kit for the heatspreaders, heavy copper & great for the ln2 pot. The case they came in was a bonus, & the memory isn't bad either, single stick cooled by a single stage did 2752Mhz 10-13-12 30 at 1.75V or so. http://hwbot.org/submission/2234761_ftw_420_memory_clock_ddr3_sdram_1376_mhz


















In the big pic there are a couple ddr2 kits, the Pny kit has good D9s. The black PCB under the copperheads is a 3 x 2 dominator 1600Mhz kit that sucked, the green pcb was my first ddr3 kit, 1333Mhz stuff.


----------



## coolhandluke41

Wow 420







,i appreciate you sharing this with us,you got some bad S RAM buddy ..still holding on to them Hypers ...







,the Dominator GTX2 3 x 2Gb 2250CL8 is something i would love to have/ play with ,this RAM looks interesting =>(Gskill Ripjaws X 2 x 2Gb 2133Mhz 9-10-9 28 1.5V)...

nice timings 420







,have you try this set on Z77 ?


----------



## FtW 420

I tried out the hypers on the MSI z77 boards but the MSI doesn't seem to like them. Might be like sandy bridge where just a couple boards actually played nice, hoping the Asus MVE likes hypers the way the MIVE did.


----------



## coolhandluke41

Looks like i finally found the answer to the *AB40*-(H9C hynix) -this is new number on some of the Z77 sets like TridentX



(courtesy of trans am )

and one of my sets F3-2400C10D-8GZH (the only single sided set i have)


----------



## SonDa5

What do you have to do to remove the complete heat sink on the Trident X?


----------



## coolhandluke41

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SonDa5*
> 
> What do you have to do to remove the complete heat sink on the Trident X?


http://www.xtremesystems.org/forums/showthread.php?280404-G.Skill-TridentX-F3-2666C11D-8GTXD-DDR3-2666-Preview&p=5101485&viewfull=1#post5101485


----------



## SonDa5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *coolhandluke41*
> 
> Looks like i finally found the answer to the *AB40*-(H9C hynix) -this is new number on some of the Z77 sets like TridentX


I just got the 2400mhz TridentX set with the AB40 in the serial number.

Is this a good single sided set of sticks for over clocking? I'm hoping to at least hit 2600mhz. I ordered hoping for the double sided since I have read the double hynix over clock better.

These single sided AB40 Good or bad?


----------



## coolhandluke41

this set (higher binned ,single sided Hynix ) will go very high and will test your IMC to the limit, some can get CL10 @ 1400 MHz (will probably require more voltage then say Samsung IC's)

http://www.xtremesystems.org/forums/showthread.php?280404-G.Skill-TridentX-F3-2666C11D-8GTXD-DDR3-2666-Preview

you can't go wrong with Samsung or Hynix on this platform ,single sided or double ..all tho i would prefer double,secondary timings will help a bunch

P.S. i have my second i7 3770K inbound (Thank's [email protected] KPC ) so will test most of my ram at higher frequency's soon.....


----------



## SonDa5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *coolhandluke41*
> 
> this set (higher binned ,single sided Hynix ) will go very high and will test your IMC to the limit, some can get CL10 @ 1400 MHz (will probably require more voltage then say Samsung IC's)


Sorry but I made a mistake.

Mine have the AB40 in the serial number but they are the TridentX F3-2400C10D-8GTX kit. Kit has date of April 2012 on them.

They are single sided.

Are they still good? I will have time to play with them tomorrow.


----------



## Mikecdm

Here is a pic of my ram. Some decent kits and a few poor kits. It's a mixed bag with D9's, hypers, bbse, psc, and one set of BH5.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



*Left Column*
2X2GB Kingston HyperX KHX2000C9D3T1K2/4GX
3X2GB Kingston HyperX KHX16000D3ULT1K3/6GX
2X4GB G.Skill TridentX F3-2600C10D-8GTXD
3X1GB Corsair Dominator TR3X3G1600C8D ver2.1
2X2GB Patriot Sector5 PVV34G2400C9K
4X2GB G.Skill RipjawsX F3-17000CLD-4GBXMD
2X2GB G.Skill RipjawsX F3-12800CD8D-4GBXM

*Right Column*
4X1GB G.Skill F2-6400PHU2-2GBHZ
4X1GB Mushkin 996535
2X1GB Crucial Ballistix Tracer 69896
2x1GB Kingston HyperX KHX9200D2K2/2GR
2X512MB Geil GL1GB3200DC
2X2GB G.Skill Ripjaws F3-12800CL7D-4GBRM







Gskill F3-17000CLD-4GBXMD 2133 8-9-8-24
I used these a lot with SB and are fun to freeze with ivy. I use the Trident X 2600 kit most of the time.



Super Talent Speed 2133 8-8-8-24
I use these in my daily X58 classy and where my first set of hypers.


----------



## coolhandluke41

Daaaaaarrrrn !







...how many sets of that fine 2133 C8 you got there ? How about i trade you one of my PI sets for it ...?








P.S.what type of IC's are on Super Talent ?, very impressive Mike and thanks for sharing


----------



## Mikecdm

I only have 2 sets of the 2133 c8. The third set that looks identical are 8-8-8 1600 psc. I've never tested them personally, but I put them in his computer when I was borrowing his psc and they couldn't run the same clocks. I branded them as garbage and have never tried them out.

The super talent are hyper as are the triple channel kit of the kingston. As for trading, FTW and I have this strict "No sell, No trade" hoarding policy







. Rarely do I sell anything and then I usually regret it. I had a few sets of 2000 c9 tridents last year that I sold that I probably shouldn't have. I'm considering selling a few motherboards, but don't really like to. However, they've been sitting untouched for a very long time.

The spoiler at the top has a list of all the part numbers. Everything in the tray is whats on the desk with the exception of the Super Talent, which I put back in to my daily rig.


----------



## coolhandluke41

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SonDa5*
> 
> Sorry but I made a mistake.
> Mine have the AB40 in the serial number but they are the TridentX F3-2400C10D-8GTX kit. Kit has date of April 2012 on them.
> They are single sided.
> Are they still good? I will have time to play with them tomorrow.


If you looking for top notch 2400 8Gb i would skip the 2400 TridentX (AB40-i can bet that this are single sided Hynix ..the 2666 is a mixed bag and you don't know what you will get ,some report Samsung IC's and some will tell you they have Hynix)
Your best bet is double sided Samsung 2400/2600 Team Xtreem (i love my 2400 so much i may get 2600 as well )
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820313235
(1.67v)


----------



## Jcyle

Here's some


----------



## SonDa5

I'm happy with my single sided "AB40" kit. Not sure what the ICs are but they are fast. Run the 2400mhz XMP profile with 1.525v.

Wont do 2600mhz with stock voltage but will do 2600mhz with 1.725v. So at least they are scaling with voltage.

10-13-13-35-2T 2600mhz 1.725v

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2441755

Haven't played with them much but I am happy with them.


----------



## Mikecdm

Found a cpu with decent IMC and managed to push the trident X a little more than I have before. Nothing stable here i bet, but I'm pleased so far. Might have to try on LN2 and see how far they can go.

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2436978


----------



## coolhandluke41

I'm hoping for something similar,my new chip should be here any day (en route from NL )...looks good Mike


----------



## RussianJ

This is a perfect club for me. GTX3 on my old AMD 965. Good times. Ram cost more than the CHIV and CPU combined.

My collection is now just 2 sets. Let me get some pictures up.


----------



## SonDa5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mikecdm*
> 
> Found a cpu with decent IMC and managed to push the trident X a little more than I have before. Nothing stable here i bet, but I'm pleased so far. Might have to try on LN2 and see how far they can go.
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2436978


Nice.


----------



## phillyd

I'm currently running these Kingston HyperX (4x2 and 2x2) in the *Water Phantom* and I'm getting 4x4gb of the Samsung 30nm soon for the *SwitchBox*. Check em out! I'm gonna do a prodigy ITX build with the Corsair Vengeance low profile in white.


----------



## FtW 420

The gallery could use some chilly memory pics


----------



## coolhandluke41

nice 420


----------



## FtW 420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *coolhandluke41*
> 
> 
> do you have have them in 1920x1080 ?
> nice 420



Unfortunately no, photobucket was resizing my full size pics so I tend to change to lower res before uploading them there, & a while back my camera flash card accidentally got erased when I got drives mixed up & tried to install winXP on it.


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

My two sets of ram:



CMG6GX3M3A1866C7 ver2.1 &

CMT16GX3M4X2133C9 ver4.13


----------



## coolhandluke41

very nice Mr


----------



## coolhandluke41

Team Xtreem LV PC3 22400 DDR3 LV *2800* are coming guys







..can't wait
2400МHz(10-12-12-25) 1,5V
2600МHz(10-12-12-25) 1,6V











courtesy of MaJ0r


----------



## wyjeba

Greetings from Poland.
Best part of my DDR3 collection.


----------



## MGF Derp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wyjeba*
> 
> Greetings from Poland.
> Best part of my DDR3 collection.


Model numbers? Impressive amount.


----------



## coolhandluke41

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wyjeba*
> 
> Greetings from Poland.
> Best part of my DDR3 collection.
> ]


Welcome to OCN buddy







,can you please post the model # (i like the ADATA you have there )


----------



## wyjeba

From left:
4x2 Corsair Dominator GT CMG4GX3M2B1600C7 ver3.1 (sold to my buddy)
2x2 Adata XPG Plus v2.0 AX3U1866PB2G8-DP2
2x4 Crucial French Edition PC3-12800 10-10-10-30
3x2 Mushkin Redline Ascent PC3-12800 6-7-6-18 (998692)
3x2 Mushkin Redline PC3-16000 8-8-7-24 (998750)

2x2 Supertalent WS220UX4G8
2x2 Kingston KHX2000C8D3T1K2/4GX
2x2 Mushkin Redline PC3-16000 8-8-7-24 (998707)
1x2 Mushkin Redline PC3-16000 8-8-7-24 (998707)
3x2 Mushkin Redline PC3-15000 7-7-6-20 (998727)

2x2 OCZ Platinum XTE PC-12800 7-8-8-24
2x2 CSX Diablo PC3-16000 9-9-9-28
2x1 Patriot Viper PC3-12800 7-7-7-18 PVS32G1600LLKN
2x2 Mushkin Copperhead PC3-12800 7-8-7-20 (996772)

3x2 Crucial Ballistix Finned PC3-12800 8-8-8-24 BL25664FN1608.16FF
2x1 Cellshock CS3222270 PC3-12800 7-6-6-18
2x1 OCZ Urban Elite PC3-12800 8-8-8-24 OCZ3SOU16001G
2x1 OCZ SLI PC3-16000 9-9-9-30 OCZ3N2000SR22GK
2x2 Mushkin Copperhead PC3-12800 7-8-7-20 (996772)


----------



## coolhandluke41

Finally got my new i7 today !
will be testing some of my sticks in few days









qiuck shot @2800C10


----------



## wyjeba

Very nice score coolhandluke41








I'm not a hardcore overclocker but here is something from me:

4x2 Mushkin Copperhead PC3-12800 7-8-7-20 (996772) @ 2100MHz 8-8-7-24 default voltage (1.65V)
CPU is so bad (G6950







) and I can't do more.


2x2 Adata XPG Plus v2.0 AX3U1866PB2G8-DP2 @ 2000MHz 7-7-7-21 default voltage (1.65V)

Maybe score is poor but it's hard to find another pair of XPG on ebay.
So I don't want to push it harder right now.
Now I'm building a new platform with i5 3570K.
So in the future I can do a few more tests









1x1 OCZ Flex PC2-9600 5-5-5-18 @ 1392MHz 5-5-5-18 2.6V

And only bootable 1443MHz 2.7V


----------



## coolhandluke41

Very nice benches ..wait till you get Ivy







wyjeba (you will have a blast with all that RAM you have )
I mention Adata you have in the previous post since one of the guys here had pretty good results with similar set (Adata XPG Plus)

http://www.overclock.net/t/62298/official-superpi-32m-top-times/890#post_15625681

P.S. since you from PL ..are you friends with Ryba ? (i'm interested in his RAM pot )


----------



## wyjeba

I know who he is but he isn't my buddy.


----------



## MGF Derp

Bump for more ram collections


----------



## wyjeba

More? OK









2x2 Mushkin Ascent PC2-8500 5-5-5-15 (996619)
2x2 Mushkin Radioactive PC2-8500 5-5-5-15 (996599r)
2x2 Chaintech Apogee GT PC2-9200 5-5-5-15


2x1 Cellshock "Red Devil" PC2-9200 5-5-5-18 (CS2221650)
2x1 Cellshock PC2-8500 5-5-5-15 (CS2221550)
2x1 Cellshock PC2-8000 4-4-4-12 (CS2221440)
2x1 Cellshock PC2-8000 5-5-5-15 (CS2221450)
4x1 Cellshock PC2-6400 4-4-4-12 (CS2221041)


----------



## Nemesis158

Hmm, im surprised there hasn't been any Samsung 30nm dimms pictured in this thread....


----------



## FtW 420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nemesis158*
> 
> Hmm, im surprised there hasn't been any Samsung 30nm dimms pictured in this thread....


Most ram addicts likely already have something that would outperform it, unless there are any new ram addicts out there.


----------



## kow_ciller

Collection is constantly growing/shrinking.










Missing from the picture are 2x4gb [email protected] 2400mhz Team Xtream (Samsung) sticks , 2x1gb [email protected] 1600 (D9JNM) Gskill sticks and 2x4gb [email protected] 1866mhz (Hynix) G.skill sniper sticks
2666mhz TridentX sticks are in the mail as well


----------



## coolhandluke41

very nice kow_ciller







and since we talking Team Xtreem ,here is the first set i start playing around with on my new IMC (love it)

*Quick look @* _Samsung IC_

CPU-i7 3770K/
MB-UD5H/
Cooling-H20/AIR
OS-*W7 Home Premium 64bit* with all apps ,sound card,etc ("slowpoke" lol)
RAM-Team Xtreem LV 8GB _TXD38192M2400HC9NDC-L_




*website*

*2500 9-11-11-28-1T* tRRSR 4


*2658 10-12-12-22-1T*


here is a look @ 2600 kit on a stripped OS (same timings)


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



 courtesy of *C-N*@XS



*2700 10-12-12-24-1T loose timings* (104.2 BCKL _if you IMC limited_)


*2800 10-13-13-28-1T* (should probably spend more time on it ..)


----------



## MGF Derp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kow_ciller*
> 
> Collection is constantly growing/shrinking.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Missing from the picture are 2x4gb [email protected] 2400mhz Team Xtream (Samsung) sticks , 2x1gb [email protected] 1600 (D9JNM) Gskill sticks and 2x4gb [email protected] 1866mhz (Hynix) G.skill sniper sticks
> 2666mhz TridentX sticks are in the mail as well


How do those Patriot Intel sticks clock?


----------



## coolhandluke41

will have this in few days ...
https://www.superbiiz.com/detail.php?name=D3-4G133S1#


courtesy of Dumo


----------



## kow_ciller

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MGF Derp*
> 
> How do those Patriot Intel sticks clock?


Haven't had a chance to clock them yet.
Patriot sent them as a review sample a few days ago but I haven't had time to put them through their paces yet.


----------



## coolhandluke41

*Samsung
M378B5273DH0-CH9*
_retail price 20~26$_

Thanks DUMO











*2400 10-12-11-22-1T*



*2600 10-12-12-26-1T* _loosened up tertiaries_ *1.65v*











*2700 11-13-13-35-1T* (1.74v in MM )











had a lot of fun testing this RAM ,the value/performance is outstanding !


----------



## falcon2099

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *coolhandluke41*


You have a case for your RAM??? That's GENIOUS!!


----------



## marbleduck

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *coolhandluke41*
> 
> *Samsung
> M378B5273DH0-CH9*
> _retail price 20~26$_
> Thanks DUMO
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *2400 10-12-12-22-1T*
> 
> *2600 10-12-12-26-1T* _loosened up tertiaries_ *1.65v*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *2700 11-13-13-35-1T* (1.74v in MM )
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> had a lot of fun testing this RAM ,the value/performance is outstanding !


2700 with great timings for $26, those 30nm thingies are amazing.


----------



## coolhandluke41

they are NOT 30nm Green Samsungs ,this are full size pcb ,i just received another 8gb (*different batch* ),the best i can get out of them without going over *1.65v is 2200 C10* *16Gb* (mixed ICs)



*EDIT :received second HCH9 set
4X HCH9 set ,16Gb running stable @2400 C10 (1.65v)*


----------



## MGF Derp

Patriot Viper Sector 5- PVV34G2400C9K 2400 9-11-9 PSC IC

GSkill Ripjaw X- 2x F3-12800CL6D-4GBXH 1600 6-8-6 PSC IC

GSkill Ripjaw- F3-16000CL9T-6GBRH 2000 9-9-9 PSC IC

Corsair XMS3- CM3X1024-1600C7DHX 1600 7-7-7 D9JNL IC

GSkill Trident- F3-16000CL9D-4GBTD 2000 9-9-9 BBSE IC

Have two sets of Mushkin 1600 6-8-6 PSC on the way as well. Shame I will be benching X58 for a while, as I could really use a 3770K to see what all this PSC can do.


----------



## coolhandluke41

some quality sets MGF Derp ,..." I could really use a 3770K to see what all this PSC can do..." send them here ..i'll test them for you ...no?


----------



## kow_ciller

@ Derp

Are you sure those Ripjaws are PSC?
Pretty sure they're BBSE

Got a couple more sets in the mail


























TridentX= Hynix CFR
Patriot= samsung HCF0


----------



## Capwn

Ever get a chance to see what those blue intel patriots can do Kow_Ciller?


----------



## coolhandluke41

http://www.legitreviews.com/article/2016/6/
Quote:


> Are you sure those Ripjaws are PSC?
> Pretty sure they're BBSE


^^^This
P.S. received some more generics M378B5273DH0-CH9 (*1223 -HCH9*) hoping for another set with same ICs for 16 Gb action


----------



## kow_ciller

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Capwn*
> 
> Ever get a chance to see what those blue intel patriots can do Kow_Ciller?


Yep.



Heres the review I did on them: http://www.funkykit.com/component/content/article/53-memory/9303-patriot-intel-extreme-master-2x4gb-2133mhz-memory.html

I need to mess with them some more though. For some reason I'm getting code 55 on my MVG if I try anything over 2600 no matter my voltage or timings.


----------



## MGF Derp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kow_ciller*
> 
> @ Derp
> Are you sure those Ripjaws are PSC?
> Pretty sure they're BBSE
> Got a couple more sets in the mail
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TridentX= Hynix CFR
> Patriot= samsung HCF0


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *coolhandluke41*
> 
> http://www.legitreviews.com/article/2016/6/
> ^^^This
> P.S. received some more generics M378B5273DH0-CH9 (*1223 -HCH9*) hoping for another set with same ICs for 16 Gb action


Pretty sure I checked and according to Luke's guide on the 1st post they had the PSC code in the serial. I may be mistaken but there in a system now and I am to lazy to pull the side panel off lol. Is Samsung HCFO a good IC for Sandy/Ivy?


----------



## coolhandluke41

my bad,sorry i thought you have 2133 C8 which are BBSE

EDIT;
your particular set looks like BBSE timings

updated OP with this links;
http://ramlist.i4memory.com/ddr3/
http://i4memory.com/f94/ddr3-ic-list-submissions-8426/


----------



## kow_ciller

I've had 4-5 sets of those Ripjaws and they've all been BBSE.

As for the HCF0 sticks..

[email protected] 1.9v









[email protected] 1.65v









[email protected] 1.8v









Not bad at all for being undervolted.
They can validate 2280mhz+ with 1.9v. but they need a cold IMC, cold memory, and/or more voltage to go farther. They should be able to do [email protected] with 2v+


----------



## centvalny

A few test with M5E and rams on air










bbse










psc










Samsung










Hynix


----------



## NateST

CAS 11 @ 3ghz?


----------



## centvalny

3000+ mostly cpu's imc. Binned hynix and board with more voltage options help.

1m @ 3080


----------



## coolhandluke41

hey buddy







..(about time you show up ..lol).. thanks for your submission

P.S. if you want to get rid of some of that 2666 C10 Platinum you know where to find me









Thanks bud


----------



## wyjeba

More Red Devils


----------



## MGF Derp

Ooo more PSC. Mushkins rated @ 1600 6-8-6-24 1.65V

Redlines are 996970 and Blacklines are 996826

Also 2600K and MIVE are imbound for testing my PSC collection.


----------



## wyjeba

@MGF Derp
bunch of PSC = bunch of fun









and some new stuff:


----------



## coolhandluke41

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MGF Derp*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ooo more PSC. Mushkins rated @ 1600 6-8-6-24 1.65V
> Redlines are 996970 and Blacklines are 996826
> Also 2600K and MIVE are imbound for testing my PSC collection.



(chrome looks pretty cool )
nice pics guys


----------



## kow_ciller

Starting to bin some BBSE stuff


----------



## ski-bum

Updated my ram to Crucial Ballistix Tracer DDR3 PC3-12800 • 8-8-8-24 • Unbuffered • NON-ECC • DDR3-1600 • 1.5V. Runs as stated with XMP and looks great in my case. Only use the "running lights", the "activity" lights are a bit much.


----------



## coolhandluke41

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MGF Derp*
> 
> Pretty sure I checked and according to Luke's guide on the 1st post they had the PSC code in the serial. I may be mistaken but there in a system now and I am to lazy to pull the side panel off lol. Is Samsung HCFO a good IC for Sandy/Ivy?


hey that Gskill set looks like PSC after-all
http://ocxtreme.org/forumenus/showpost.php?p=90174&postcount=19








http://ocxtreme.org/forumenus/showthread.php?t=6548


----------



## coolhandluke41

*TXD38192M2600HC10QDC-L*

*2600 9-12-12-22-1T*


----------



## centvalny

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *coolhandluke41*
> 
> *TXD38192M2600HC10QDC-L*
> *2600 9-12-12-22-1T*


Awesome samsung:thumb:

Heres low clock 5Ghz 3D'01 run with samsung mem. Sub-tests could be better


----------



## coolhandluke41

yeah, Platinum 2666 C10 is pretty much where it's at right now....hope we will see Team 2800 soon


----------



## centvalny

Most of 2800+ kit is highly binned hynix cfr with cas 11


----------



## wyjeba

DDR2:

Cellshock PC6400 2x1GB - CS2221041 | DDR2 800 4-4-4-12 2.2V | DFI LP LT X48 T2R, bios X48ADC24 | @800 3-3-3-4, 2.45V


Goodram Pro 2x1GB | DDR2 1066 5-5-5-15 2.1-2.4V | DFI LP LT X48 T2R bios X48ADC24 | @1200 5-5-5-15 2.35V


G.Skill F2-6400PHU2-2GBHZ 2x1GB | DDR2 800 4-4-4-12 2.0-2.1V | DFI LP LT X48 T2R bios X48ADC24 | @1240MHz 5-5-5-12 2.35V


Team Group Xtreem 2x1GB | DDR2 1200 5-5-5-15 2.35-2.45V | Biostar TPower i45 | @1200 4-4-4-15 2.58V


----------



## hammerforged

1866 16GB Dominator Platinum


----------



## coolhandluke41

*3000 C11*






















https://www.overclockers.co.uk/pimg/MY-022-TG_52737_350.jpg

https://www.overclockers.co.uk/showproduct.php?prodid=MY-022-TG

can anyone tell me how i can purchase from this site (I'm in US ) ?


----------



## FtW 420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *coolhandluke41*
> 
> *3000 C11*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.overclockers.co.uk/pimg/MY-022-TG_52737_350.jpg
> https://www.overclockers.co.uk/showproduct.php?prodid=MY-022-TG
> can anyone tell me how i can purchase from this site (I'm in US ) ?


Hopefully that makes it to NA soon, a better price would be great. That would be close to $500 USD...


----------



## ivanlabrie

Guys, got a kit to mess around...

Gskill Ripjaws - f3-12800cl7d-4gbrh
Serial: 10060640120805

Any idea what the ic is?
I booted at 2200mhz cl6-7-6-24-1T @ 1.8v with it but I had tons of instability lol
Perhaps my board is not fully compatible, no xmp profile, and had to set every timing manually.


----------



## kow_ciller

PSC?

Also ***@ [email protected]

That is Hypers on cold kinda speeds.


----------



## coolhandluke41

0640 = Elpida non-Hyper
http://ocxtreme.org/forumenus/showpost.php?p=90168&postcount=5


----------



## centvalny

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *coolhandluke41*
> 
> *3000 C11*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.overclockers.co.uk/pimg/MY-022-TG_52737_350.jpg


Imo, it will hard to buy retail, probly team group only produced a few kits mostly for lab or computer shows. CPU that can do 3000+ imc air also kinda hard to find.


----------



## coolhandluke41

I'm actually looking to buy 2666 C10 set that they also sale ..


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kow_ciller*
> 
> PSC?
> Also ***@ [email protected]
> That is Hypers on cold kinda speeds.


Yeah, really good speeds








It's a shame my cpu can't do 2400mhz or more :/ (at least with over-ambient cooling)
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *coolhandluke41*
> 
> 0640 = Elpida non-Hyper
> http://ocxtreme.org/forumenus/showpost.php?p=90168&postcount=5


Thanks a lot!
I'll try that kit with a friend's Bulldozer. His fx8120 got to 2333mhz cl9 so far, with the same Samsung ram I have at 2200mhz cl9. I'm pretty sure it can push them even higher!


----------



## wyjeba

Anybody know what is that?


----------



## ScunnyUK

Nice club









Heres a pic I took last September during the OCN Memory Madness II compo



and slideshow

http://s652.photobucket.com/albums/uu250/Scunster/Hardwarez/Memory%20Madness/?albumview=slideshow

Ive got a few more kits to add since then now though









Quite a few sets are DDR2 D9's capable of this>



and this>



There is also a couple of sets of Patriot Sector 5 2400Mhz 9-11-9 PSC's. I'll give a full run down of all sets later









Does anyone know if on Dominators it is only v2.1 that have Hyper ic's or any other v2.x's? As I have only ever seen them on v2.1 but also Ive seen some v2.2 for sale and not sure whever to risk buying them ??


----------



## ivanlabrie

Dominator 1333mhz seems to be all Hypers...$89 at fleebay


----------



## Mikecdm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ScunnyUK*
> 
> Does anyone know if on Dominators it is only v2.1 that have Hyper ic's or any other v2.x's? As I have only ever seen them on v2.1 but also Ive seen some v2.2 for sale and not sure whever to risk buying them ??


Not even v2.1 is guaranteed hypers. It just means that it's elpida. I've had two sets of regular dominators v2.1 and neither have been hypers. One was a 3x2gb kit and the other a 3x1gb kit. They say that if you like at the IC from the side of the module and if it has rounded edges, it can be hypers. The 3x1 kit i have, two of the dimms have those rounded edges and the other is completely square. None of these sticks clock like hypers. They can't do the simple 6-6-6 1600.

Now there are those lucky few who have gotten hypers in a 1333 kit of dominators or other models, but I'm not willing to try my luck any more.


----------



## ivanlabrie

Yeah, kinda expensive for trial and error really...








Hey, any of you know fi there is any 2gb ram sticks rated at 2400mhz?


----------



## FtW 420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> Yeah, kinda expensive for trial and error really...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hey, any of you know fi there is any 2gb ram sticks rated at 2400mhz?


There were some Dominator GTX 2400Mhz 2Gb modules, might be hard to find even used ones.


----------



## ivanlabrie

Hmmm, I need the cheapest 2400mhz rated module as possible...wanna try something out with my board. Can't boot at 2400mhz at all with my current ram, and also tried a 1600mhz cl7-7-7-24 gskill kit (1.65v elpida non hypers) but topped at 2200mhz too.


----------



## MGF Derp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> Hmmm, I need the cheapest 2400mhz rated module as possible...wanna try something out with my board. Can't boot at 2400mhz at all with my current ram, and also tried a 1600mhz cl7-7-7-24 gskill kit (1.65v elpida non hypers) but topped at 2200mhz too.


Patriot Viper Sector 5 2400 9-11-9 2x2Gb See my first post here. Got mine for like $40 on Ebizzle.


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MGF Derp*
> 
> Patriot Viper Sector 5 2400 9-11-9 2x2Gb See my first post here. Got mine for like $40 on Ebizzle.


Thanks a lot!
I'll look into those...PSC based right?


----------



## Mikecdm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> Hmmm, I need the cheapest 2400mhz rated module as possible...wanna try something out with my board. Can't boot at 2400mhz at all with my current ram, and also tried a 1600mhz cl7-7-7-24 gskill kit (1.65v elpida non hypers) but topped at 2200mhz too.


An 2x4gb kit rated at 2400mhz would probably be easier to buy and possibly even cheaper. 2x2 kits that I can thing of are the G.skill Pi, Geil Evo II and the mentioned Patriot Sector 5 kit. I also think there is a Transcend aXeRam kit.

All of those kits are extremely difficult to find.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> Thanks a lot!
> I'll look into those...PSC based right?


Pretty sure they're PSC. I had 2 kits but sold one of them.


----------



## ivanlabrie

Can't find anything cheap...dang. Only cheap sticks are those generic HCH9 Samsungs...2x4gb 1.65v 1333mhz cl9 ones.


----------



## sherlock

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> Can't find anything cheap...dang. Only cheap sticks are those generic HCH9 Samsungs...2x4gb 1.65v 1333mhz cl9 ones.


AFAIK these Samsung MV-3V4G3D/US at $45 is pretty cheap also, plus they are super low profile & 1.35V.

My two sticks are running at 1866 9-9-9-24 1T 1.35V right now, I could try tighten the 2133 11-10-11-30 1.45V timing down to 11-11-11-28(techpowerup.com recommended this) but the 1866 CL9 is good enough for me now.


----------



## ivanlabrie

Yeah, those are the ones I have...Can't go past 2200mhz with those, and I've seen these have the same hch9 ic the 2600mhz Gskills have.


----------



## PolRoger

Cool thread... I enjoyed seeing the nice ram collections posted here and I'll try to get a photo up with some of my kits as well.

I was testing a Trident kit tonight which has Elpida non-Hyper ic and I was able to boot into Windows at 2400 but I haven't (yet?) found 32M stability and it wouldn't post at 2600.


----------



## coolhandluke41

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PolRoger*
> 
> Cool thread... I enjoyed seeing the nice ram collections posted here and I'll try to get a photo up with some of my kits as well.
> I was testing a Trident kit tonight which has Elpida non-Hyper ic and I was able to boot into Windows at 2400 but I haven't (yet?) found 32M stability and it wouldn't post at 2600.


pretty nice kit you got there buddy..i would try tWCL 7 @2400 (it may actually help )


----------



## PolRoger

Left:
Trident F3-17066CLD-4GBTDS (PSC)
Trident F3-16000CL9-6GBTD (BBSE)
Trident F3-16000CL8T-12GBTDD (Elpida)
Trident F3-12800CL6T-6GBTD (BBSE)

Right:
Dominator TR3X6G1600C8D v.7.1A (PSC)
Dominator TR3X6G1600C7D v 2.2 (BBSE)
Dominator-GT CMG6X3M3A2000C8 v2.1 (Hyper)
Sector 5 PVV34G2000LLK (Hyper)










Left:
Redline 996750 (Hyper)
Redline 996805 (PSC)
Ridgeback 996826 (PSC)
Blackline 996657 (ic?) higher voltage kit @ 1.85-1.95v
Sniper F3-14900CL9D-8GBSR (Hynix)
RipjawsX F3-17000CL9D-8GBXLD (Hynix)

Right:
TridentX F3-2800C11D-8GTXD (Hynix)
Predator KHX26C11T2K2/8X (Samsung)
HyperX KHX2000C9AD3T1K3/6X (BBSE)
RipjawsX F3-17000CL8D-4GBXMD (BBSE)
RipjawsX F3-17000CL8D-4GBXMD (BBSE)


----------



## ivanlabrie

What do you think of this selection?

http://www.outletpc.com/memory--ram--desktop---ddr3-memory.html

Anything good there?
I won't be able to buy any new ram for some time though...just wondering.


----------



## centvalny

Awesome rams there PolRoger

Testing PSC kits with MVE.

Default settings 2400 7-11-7-27 1T with subs and tertiaries on autos run 32m

Gskill Blue RipjawsX 2133 - 9-10-9-28 1.5V










1.725V










Crucial Ballistix 2133 - 9-10-9-24 1.65V










1.745V










Patriot Viper II Sector5 - 9-11-9-27 1.65V~1.7V










1.785V


----------



## PolRoger

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *centvalny*
> 
> Awesome rams there PolRoger


Thanks MasterDumo









Decided to test one of my PSC kits... Mushkin Ridgeback 996826 PC3-12800 on a MVG motherboard.









DDR3-2200 7-11-7-27-1T 2x4gb PSC tight preset @ 1.65v (DDR)


DDR3-2400 9-11-9-27-1T 2x4gb PSC loose preset @ 1.66v (DDR)


DDR3-2400 7-11-8-27-1T Secondary/Tertiary on Auto @ 1.745v (DDR)


I couldn't quite manage getting 32m @ 2400 7-11-7... I may try some of my other PSC kit to see if they can do better. I'll also be getting another chip in to test (bin) in about a week... Hopefully it will have a stronger imc! (2800)


----------



## coolhandluke41

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PolRoger*
> 
> Thanks MasterDumo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Decided to test one of my PSC kits... Mushkin Ridgeback 996826 PC3-12800 on a MVG motherboard.
> 
> DDR3-2400 7-11-8-27-1T Secondary/Tertiary on Auto @ 1.745v (DDR)
> 
> I couldn't quite manage getting 32m @ 2400 7-11-7... I may try some of my other PSC kit to see if they can do better. I'll also *be getting another chip* in to test (bin) in about a week... Hopefully it will have a stronger imc! (2800)


nice (same here another i7 inbound !) ...i think it's time to start testing some of my PSC's ,just want to see what this single sided Gskill can do.. (not sure if this is Hynix or Samsung )




Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!






*F3-2400C10D-8GZH* _AB40_
*2400 10-12-12-31-1T*


----------



## ivanlabrie

Those look awesome!
That heatsink doesn't look obnoxiously tall too...What's the rated clocks and voltage?

EDIT: @ Luke - Those look familiar!








Shame I don't have the $ to spill.


----------



## coolhandluke41

they are still here..


----------



## ivanlabrie

And my credit card is still frozen









(







)

Anyways...I got this for free, but only have a crappy 775 board to try it.


----------



## centvalny

12x2GB generic Elpida BBSE to bin


----------



## Mikecdm

Incredible how you find all this "generic" goodness.


----------



## ivanlabrie

Fleebay has loads of those...A friend just bidded on some generic Elpidas too. I'll get 4 x 2gb ddr3 modules to fool around with for free








The ones I like I can keep.


----------



## centvalny

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mikecdm*
> 
> Incredible how you find all this "generic" goodness.


Ebay, it was $6/stick., but kinda hard to find one that do @ 2200 Cas7 with 1.65ish Vdimm.


----------



## ivanlabrie

What do you guys think of these?


----------



## qiqi1021

This should help: http://www.ocxtreme.org/forumenus/showpost.php?p=89296&postcount=5


----------



## ivanlabrie

Thanks man...So it's Elpida BASE-DJ-E. 1000mhz 7-8-7-24 at 1.6v or below with some luck?
It'll be fun to find out anyway xD


----------



## qiqi1021

1000 7-8-7-24 would be Hypers. Don't think BASE DJ-E can't get that far, 1866 C8 or 2000 C9 more likely. I have a 3x2GB kit of Corsair TR3X6G1600C7 v2.1 (should be DJ-E I believe) that does max 6-7-6-18 at 1600 1.65V. Max I've pushed them is 2133 9-10-10 but unstable. Good luck.


----------



## ivanlabrie

It's free ram, so it's worth a try...
So far I haven't been able to push past 2200mhz with the kits I've tested. You never know...


----------



## wyjeba

Very nice collections guys.

Here are some old photos:


----------



## centvalny

Maxmemm run


----------



## PolRoger

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *centvalny*
> 
> Maxmemm run


Those Dominator Platinum 2666C10 sticks are pretty impressive... 2800(+)C10!


----------



## wyjeba

Some Crucials...


----------



## ScunnyUK

Anyone got an idea what ic these may be? >>


----------



## Sam OCX

coding suggests Elpida, stripes on sides suggest BxSE, density, spec and date of production suggest BCSE
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mikecdm*
> 
> Incredible how you find all this "generic" goodness.


he doesn't, I do









personal best : PSC
  

personal best : BBSE


----------



## coolhandluke41

Hello Sam.. where can i get some good Elpida generics ?
Thank you


----------



## Sam OCX

partnumber for 1Gb BBSE OEM sticks is EBJ10UE8BBF0, 2Gb sticks - EBJ21UE8BBF0
in my 3 years on ebay, there were only three sellers who sold 15 sticks total
OEM BBSE is usually of average quality, but it can't cope with Vmem above 1.70 so I buy it for fun mostly

personal best : Elpida Hyper
    

personal best : Micron D9GTR
  

personal best : Micron D9GMH (on first two screenshots voltage readout is wrong, needs to be doubled)


----------



## ivanlabrie

Nice kits there!
Generic goodness


----------



## coolhandluke41

a lot of blank spots and cover ups ...


----------



## Sam OCX

if I'd show what models these are exactly, I'd have a lot of competition on ebay


----------



## wyjeba

And more from Crucial:E

DDR1


DDR2




DDR3


----------



## redhat_ownage

ddr3
Hyper MGH



ddr2
D9GKX

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1072736
D9GMH
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1161955

ddr1
winbond BH-5
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2283319

infinion BE-5
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=771494
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=814811

if i find anything else i will post it.


----------



## FtW 420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *redhat_ownage*
> 
> ddr3
> Hyper MGH
> 
> 
> if i find anything else i will post it.


Nice! That last few Mhz to round up to 2k would be sweet, but I know it wasn't easy to get as far as you did...


----------



## centvalny

2800


----------



## ivanlabrie

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *centvalny*
> 
> 2800






Niiiiiice!









New kits:

ddr3 and ddr2...

(along with some other goodies)


----------



## MGF Derp

So i literally just made this. Grabbed some foam blocks and a clear storage container from wally world and whipped this up. I will trim it down at some point so I can put the lid on and cover up the ram but its good enough for now.


----------



## coolhandluke41

nice MGF Derp









P.S.
getting little annoyed here ,this is the third Samsung based set i have to send back


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *coolhandluke41*
> 
> nice MGF Derp
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P.S.
> getting little annoyed here ,this is the third Samsung based set i have to send back


Stock settings and having errors? :/
Yikes...

Which kits work well with your ud5h?


----------



## coolhandluke41

here is rundown on some of my bad Samsungs:
-Team Xtreem LV 8GB TXD38192M2400HC*9*NDC-L (first set - Memtest errors) -the replacement i got is a keeper and will do 2800C10
-M378B5273DH0-CH9 (generic) -out of 6 sticks one was bad 1223 (send back two modules and got back 1219 which will do 2400C9-11-11 )
-TXD38192M2600HC*10*QDC-L (sending back second set and contemplating on getting CMD16GX3M4A2600C10 instead
....fun ,fun,..


----------



## ivanlabrie

Sounds like fun indeed!









I'll start expanding my collection in a couple of months...I just need to estabilize after the gpu and monitor purchase.


----------



## Mikecdm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MGF Derp*
> 
> So i literally just made this. Grabbed some foam blocks and a clear storage container from wally world and whipped this up. I will trim it down at some point so I can put the lid on and cover up the ram but its good enough for now.


You know they sell ram trays on ebay fro probably less than what you spent on the foam block and plastic container







For $10 shipped you can get two trays that hold 50 dimms each. Some times the sticks with big heatsinks don't fit well, but they still fit. The covers don't work, since these trays are for generic ram, but who needs the cover.


----------



## centvalny

2800 all air


----------



## coolhandluke41

nice chip Dumo


----------



## MGF Derp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mikecdm*
> 
> You know they sell ram trays on ebay fro probably less than what you spent on the foam block and plastic container
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For $10 shipped you can get two trays that hold 50 dimms each. Some times the sticks with big heatsinks don't fit well, but they still fit. The covers don't work, since these trays are for generic ram, but who needs the cover.


Thats not as cool. And all that cost me ~$5 so I consider it a win.


----------



## Sam OCX




----------



## coolhandluke41

that's just...not fair ..


----------



## HobieCat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *coolhandluke41*
> 
> that's just...not fair ..


Sam OCX is TaPaKaH on HWBot, and I guarantee that his ram collection is far more extensive than that. I hate to see how much space his entire hardware collection takes up.


----------



## coolhandluke41

i know who he is and it's not about how big or extensive it is...i just want one set of 2133C8 he have








P.S. that pic have some of the most desirable RAM for Ivy,hey Hobie ..where is your submission ?


----------



## HobieCat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *coolhandluke41*
> 
> i know who he is and it's not about how big or extensive it is...i just want one set of 2133C8 he have
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P.S. that pic have some of the most desirable RAM for Ivy,hey Hobie ..where is your submission ?


My submission to the Ram Addict Club??? Coming right up.


----------



## coolhandluke41




----------



## HobieCat

Ok, here are some that I have lying around right now (sorry for the crappy phone pic).



And I also have 4 Super Talent Chrome sticks that you can see in this pic:


----------



## coolhandluke41

SuperBiz had some 2200C8Talent Chrome in stock for like a week (to bad i couldn't come up with the founds ),
Thanks HobieCat


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *coolhandluke41*
> 
> SuperBiz had some 2200C8Talent Chrome in stock for like a week (to bad i couldn't come up with the founds ),
> Thanks HobieCat


That was a terrific deal









Hey luke, how far have you gone with that ud5h (ram clocks wise)?


----------



## Sam OCX

oh, I forgot to show my last season's collections


----------



## FtW 420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sam OCX*
> 
> oh, I forgot to show my last season's (Sandy Bridge) collection


So you were the one hoarding all the gtx2! I was trying to find an extra stick for a while...


----------



## ivanlabrie

Wow man! You guys must be uber rich or have some big guns to steal all that ram


----------



## centvalny

Green and black pcbs Gskill 2133 C8 bbse test with Sam's (Tapakah) method..




























Black










So far max air










Green










Max air


----------



## ivanlabrie

What's Tapakah's method if I may ask?

Nice results there!








I like those with the green pcb...


----------



## centvalny

^^

BBSE @ 2200 Cas 7-9-7-24 1T auto subs @ least 1.59V 32m

PSC @ 2400 Cas 7-11-7-27 1T auto subs @ least 1.68V 32m

Correct me if I'm wrong Sam

Sam/Tapakah is one of ram authority since DDR1 and BH5/tccd era


----------



## Sam OCX

There are two main parameters on which I bin mem:

PSC:
lowest 32M stable voltage for 1200 7-x-7 (usually 7-11-7) with Auto subs and LB ... good = sub 1.7, real good = 1.65
maximum 32M stable frequency with tRCD 10 and 11 on air ... good = 1175/1275, real good = 1200/1300

BBSE:
lowest 32M stable voltage for 1100/1200 (1100 7-9-7 for "bad" BBSE and 1200 7-10-7 for "good" BBSE) with tRFC 88, tRRD/tRTP=4 (gives lower stable voltage than full Auto subs) ... good = 1.75, real good = 1.70 (for 1200)
maximum 32M stable frequency with tRCD 9 and 10 on air ... good = 1160/1260, real good = 1180/1280

with D9GMH, D9GTR and Hypers it's much simpler:
GMH: good kit should do 32M at 500 4-4-4 and 600 5-5-5 at 2.0V or less and 600 4-4-4 at 2.5V or less (the lower volts the better)
GTR: good kit should do 32M at 900 7-6-6 at 2.0V or less (the lower volts the better)
Hypers: good kit should do 32M at 1000 7-7-6 at 1.65V or less (the lower volts the better)
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> Wow man! You guys must be uber rich or have some big guns to steal all that ram


I'm anyone but rich ... for example, the whole lot of GTX2 cost me less than $350 total. Plus, after I'm done binning, I keep ONE best pair of each IC and the rest goes back into the wild.


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sam OCX*
> 
> There are two main parameters on which I bin mem:
> PSC:
> lowest 32M stable voltage for 1200 7-x-7 (usually 7-11-7) with Auto subs and LB ... good = sub 1.7, real good = 1.65
> maximum 32M stable frequency with tRCD 10 and 11 on air ... good = 1175/1275, real good = 1200/1300
> BBSE:
> lowest 32M stable voltage for 1100/1200 (1100 7-9-7 for "bad" BBSE and 1200 7-10-7 for "good" BBSE) with tRFC 88, tRRD/tRTP=4 (gives lower stable voltage than full Auto subs) ... good = 1.75, real good = 1.70 (for 1200)
> maximum 32M stable frequency with tRCD 9 and 10 on air ... good = 1160/1260, real good = 1180/1280
> with D9GMH, D9GTR and Hypers it's much simpler:
> GMH: good kit should do 32M at 500 4-4-4 and 600 5-5-5 at 2.0V or less and 600 4-4-4 at 2.5V or less (the lower volts the better)
> GTR: good kit should do 32M at 900 7-6-6 at 2.0V or less (the lower volts the better)
> Hypers: good kit should do 32M at 1000 7-7-6 at 1.65V or less (the lower volts the better)I'm anyone but rich ... for example, the whole lot of GTX2 cost me less than $350 total. Plus, after I'm done binning, I keep ONE best pair of each IC and the rest goes back into the wild.


Thanks a lot man! Sounds like a good idea...After I finish this month's expenses I'll dab into that myself, if the missus doesn't kill me first


----------



## coolhandluke41

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> That was a terrific deal
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hey luke, how far have you gone with that ud5h (ram clocks wise)?


UD5H will take a rest pretty soon ...


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *coolhandluke41*
> 
> UD5H will take a rest pretty soon ...


Mine is resting as we speak...bent some pins, straightened the ones I could, but one is cut in half it seems. :/
Luckily I can RMA it. It didn't clock my hyko ram that well, but it didn't deserve to die.


----------



## ScunnyUK

Heres some of my more recent purchases, theyre all older stuff though.





Picked up these Corsair v4.1 because they were offered cheap with my REx when I got it, they dont even boot up at stock speed with default 1.8v though lol



Both of these are single sided Microns I beleave. possibly D9JNL and / or D9GTR ???



Got these just last week, Corsair v2.2 . Did some initial testing earlier today on Bulldozer and managed this so far, havnt really tried pushing them yet though


----------



## Sam OCX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ScunnyUK*
> 
> Picked up these Corsair v4.1 because they were offered cheap with my REx when I got it, they dont even boot up at stock speed with default 1.8v though lol


RMA? lol
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ScunnyUK*
> 
> Both of these are single sided Microns I beleave. possibly D9JNL and / or D9GTR ???


should be easy to tell by the IC size (GTR are bigget than all other ICs of the period)


----------



## ScunnyUK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sam OCX*
> 
> RMA? lol


The chap who I bought them from (the v4.1's) said they never ran at the default settings right from new, he just dropped them to 1600Mhz and ran at that all the time he had them.
They will do 1800Mhz, it just takes a bit more voltage than 1.8v though








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sam OCX*
> 
> should be easy to tell by the IC size (GTR are bigget than all other ICs of the period)


I'll have a look tonight but I really dont want to remove the heatsinks if I can help it as I havnt had much luck in the past and often killed good sticks of ram ripping the ic's off! Same thing with the V2.2 Corsairs, Id really like to know whats on them but darent risk it lol

Oh I never Thanked you Sam for the info on those Mushkin Radioactive, so Thanks


----------



## Sam OCX

If Corsair can't so spec, like I said, just apply for RMA ... chances are, you'll get something more interesting and/or valuable in return.
You don't need to remove heatspreaders to tell the IC size, you can just look from the side.
Your v2.2 Corsairs are BBSE, there is no need to remove the heatspreaders.


----------



## Cyrious

Time to post my rather meager collection of ram



They are
4x1GB DDR2-1066 Kingston HyperX
2x2GB DDR2-800 OCZ "SLI" crap

Not pictured due to the fact they are in use are

2x2GB DDR2-800 Gskill (F2-6400CL4D-4GBPK, need another 2 sticks of this particular model so i can have 8 gigs of ram); installed in Desktop
2x2GB DDR2-800 Elpida generic ram; installed in fileserver
4x1GB DDR-333 Crucial; installed in unused minecraft server


----------



## PolRoger

I've been testing another 3770K but alas it still gives me a code "23" when booting 2800.









It does seem to have a stonger IMC needing less vccsa/vccio then my previous chip did at 2666.

TridentX 2800C11 @ 2700 11-13-12-28-1T:


----------



## CL3P20

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sam OCX*


 All that "Pi" ... so much good







My Pi went to RMA heaven.. I hope for 're-incarnation'


----------



## coolhandluke41

Quick look @Crucial Ballistix Tactical Tracer *4G* 1866 9-9-9-27 1.5V (Double sided)-single module/4Gb

x2=$55=

*Micron D9QMS*
*Thanks ihog6hog*



here is 8Gb (x2)





*2400 9-10-9-1T (1.64v)*

























I didn't touch tertiary (this is just quick and dirty will get it tighter later i just want to see how they scale -got them like 1 hour ago )
..looking good so far


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *coolhandluke41*
> 
> Quick look @Crucial Ballistix Tactical Tracer *4G* 1866 9-9-9-27 1.5V (Double sided)-single module/4Gb
> x2=$55=
> *Micron D9QMS*
> *Thanks ihog6hog*
> 
> here is 8Gb (x2)
> 
> 
> *2400 9-10-9-1T (1.65v)*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I didn't touch tertiary (this is just quick and dirty will get it tighter later i just want to see how they scale -got them like 1 hour ago )
> ..looking good so far


Nice! Thought most D9's were not too good for Ivy...Those definitely look nice for the price.
You use mem tweakit to change settings or GTL? (could never get mem tweakit to work without crashing my pc







)


----------



## coolhandluke41

MemTweakit for RAM /GTL for voltage all tho i didn't have to change much on this as i'm trying to find stable/tight 2400C9 before going north of 1.65v...i think i will settle for this



when i install them first divider was;
-2200 C9-10-9-1 (1.625v) stable
-2400C9-10-9(1.65v /have to change secondary's tho)

this RAM likes higher tWWDR and tWWDD


----------



## PolRoger

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *coolhandluke41*
> 
> MemTweakit for RAM /GTL for voltage all tho i didn't have to change much on this as i'm trying to find stable/tight 2400C9 before going north of 1.65v...i think i will settle for this
> 
> when i install them first divider was;
> -2200 C9-10-9-1 (1.625v) stable
> -2400C9-10-9(1.65v /have to change secondary's tho)
> this RAM likes higher tWWDR and tWWDD


I had heard/read that these were supposed to be quite decent for the $$... Looks like it might be well worth investigating a kit.







I wonder if [email protected] is going to be an easily acheiveable (norm) with the ic that Crucial is binning for that part?


----------



## ivanlabrie

If it is, I might sell my Green's and grab some of those for my rig...


----------



## coolhandluke41

tWCL9 is required to run 2400C9-10 1T (1.65v) on this ,binning should help (getting closer tho)



EDIT ; does anyone knows about the software that changes the lights ? i know there is one ( light getting a bit annoying)


----------



## ivanlabrie

I like the lights...my pc has none atm, nor a working mobo








Perhaps you can hardmod them, not sure about a soft for that.


----------



## FtW 420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *coolhandluke41*
> 
> tWCL9 is required to run 2400C9-10 1T (1.65v) on this ,binning should help (getting closer tho)
> 
> EDIT ; does anyone knows about the software that changes the lights ? i know there is one ( light getting a bit annoying)


Like the seatbelt dash light in the car, needs the black electric tape cover mod.


----------



## ivanlabrie

I lol'd xD

And does it also require the stupid seatbelt alarm hardmod?


----------



## Sam OCX

If you have the balls, can you try something like this please? (I assume new ICs will need less voltage)
http://h9.abload.de/img/900c677_199v_32m51xo5.png
http://h9.abload.de/img/1066c788_204v_32m71yst.png
http://h9.abload.de/img/1200c888_205v_32mp1xia.png


----------



## coolhandluke41

i can't get this RAM stable 2400 C9-10...i can pass 32M but fail MemTest 4.0 /1.8v+ won't even post







/26.00x is no go ....


Spoiler: time for Memtest 86 (had few of them lately :rolleyes: )


----------



## ivanlabrie

Ouch... :/
What are the best timings you could squeeze out of them?


----------



## coolhandluke41

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sam OCX*
> 
> If you have the balls, can you try something like this please? (I assume new ICs will need less voltage)
> http://h9.abload.de/img/900c677_199v_32m51xo5.png
> http://h9.abload.de/img/1066c788_204v_32m71yst.png
> http://h9.abload.de/img/1200c888_205v_32mp1xia.png


what the best you can do @ 1200 (1.65v) -4Gb modules ?
Thank you


----------



## Sam OCX

Even though IC provide clearly enough headroom to go 1200+, all 4Gb D9PFJ sticks I have ever tested didn't go much above 1000-1050MHz (you could pull a HCI Memtest at 1066 but then it would just randomly crash during "normal use", at 1100MHz+ they won't even POST).


----------



## ivanlabrie

Really? So these sticks are a no go then? :/


----------



## coolhandluke41

yeah ,this RAM is a bit different (it feels like it's up to the task but something is missing) thanks for clearing that up buddy ..nothing like an expert in the house ,we are very fortunate to have you around Sam
Thanks









P.S. bought this at OCN few weeks back (thanks SMK







)

_F3-16000CL9D-4GBTD_ (0660 = Elpida non-Hyper)


_courtesy of Hiwa_

pretty nice RAM (x26.00 no go







)
*2400 9-10-9-27* (1.67v)


----------



## ScunnyUK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *coolhandluke41*
> 
> EDIT ; does anyone knows about the software that changes the lights ? i know there is one ( light getting a bit annoying)


I beleave this is what your after









http://www.crucial.com/ballistix/crucial_bl-mod-utility.aspx


----------



## kow_ciller

UPS man just struck.










Need to get some spare time to properly test them


----------



## ivanlabrie

Xtreem dark? yummy...


----------



## SonDa5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> Xtreem dark? yummy...


Is that a new model?


----------



## SonDa5

I've had it with my Gskill TridentX 2x4GB 2400mhz CL10 sticks. I bought them after buying a set of Gskill 2133 sticks in hope of getting the double sided IMC kits that have shown to over clock well. Instead I got the single sided and they suck for over clocking.

Love Gskill ram but I haven't had any good over clocking fun with these kits.

I'm looking for a new brand of 8GB kits in either 2133mhz flavor of 2400mhz flavor that can over clock like crazy.

What is a great 2x4GB kit to meet my needs?

Appreciate your help. I want to try something new instead of GSKIL ASAP.


----------



## coolhandluke41

i would recommend one of the 2666C10 (Dominator or TeamX) sets but they are very hard to get


----------



## Sam OCX

my latest purchase










only cost me one arm and two legs, will have to live on an extreme diet until Christmas, lol


----------



## HobieCat

Wow, I never even knew 2400 Cas8 sticks existed. What ICs do those use?


----------



## Sam OCX

These are X-series PSC.
I only know three other people in the world who have a set of 2400C8 - Andre Yang, hiwa and Nivis Tigridis from this forum who wouldn't sell regardless


----------



## HobieCat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sam OCX*
> 
> These are X-series PSC.
> I only know three other people in the world who have a set of 2400C8 - *Andre Yang*, *hiwa* and Nivis Tigridis from this forum who wouldn't sell regardless


That's quite an elite group. So, I'm guessing that these never went on sale, but were just given to a couple select individuals?


----------



## CL3P20

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sam OCX*
> 
> These are X-series PSC.
> I only know three other people in the world who have a set of 2400C8 - Andre Yang, hiwa and Nivis Tigridis from this forum who wouldn't sell regardless


 Are these same IC as 6-9-6 kits in the 2000mhz flavor?


----------



## Sam OCX

Hobie, these were actually retail available, newegg had them listed for $270 a set. But those were the times when Hypers ruled on Gulftowns, so PIS sold in very low numbers.
CL3P20 - yes, ICs are the same, but bin for 2400C8 is much tougher.


----------



## battlecryawesome

I never seen them for sale. Dangggg


----------



## CL3P20

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sam OCX*
> 
> Hobie, these were actually retail available, newegg had them listed for $270 a set. But those were the times when Hypers ruled on Gulftowns, so PIS sold in very low numbers.
> CL3P20 - yes, ICs are the same, but bin for 2400C8 is much tougher.


Good to know







*I love my Pi's .. by far the best set of RAM I have ever owned.





Couple other shots of some sticks that have survived...

Micron GKX - double sided



Team Dark 2133, 9-11-11-27



still have a few random sticks of GMH .. as well as a good set of Ballistix GMH that will do +1200mhz


----------



## SonDa5

Seems like its not the season for good fast ram. It is the season for decent cheap ram that doesn't over clock well though...

Going to search for some of those Pi CL6 2000/ CL8 2400mhz sets. Those look awesome.


----------



## ivanlabrie

Well, since I lost my z77x-ud5h board recently, I'll need another one, and I don't to be stuck with a bad ram clocker...
I'm open to suggestions from the pros here.


----------



## coolhandluke41

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sam OCX*
> 
> my latest purchase
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> only cost me one arm and two legs, will have to live on an extreme diet until Christmas, lol


pretty rare find







,this is as close i could get to them but i got this set new


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> Well, since I lost my z77x-ud5h board recently, I'll need another one, and I don't to be stuck with a bad ram clocker...
> I'm open to suggestions from the pros here.


I decided to sell my hyk0 ram locally to offset the cost of the board, and buy some good clocking ram in the process...Again, I'm open to suggestions, come on, spend my money! xD


----------



## coolhandluke41

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> Well, since I lost my z77x-ud5h board recently, I'll need another one, and I don't to be stuck with a bad ram clocker...
> I'm open to suggestions from the pros here.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> I decided to sell my hyk0 ram locally to offset the cost of the board, and buy some good clocking ram in the process...Again, I'm open to suggestions, come on, spend my money! xD


I have OC Formula here waiting for PSU (this board clocks RAM just like all the ROG boards which i got on "shell shocker"(NewEgg $214)
as for RAM ..most of 2400C9 (8Gb) sets are all gone from Egg


----------



## ivanlabrie

Hmm, thing with OC Formula is the lack of warranty (same thing with Asus) when buying from abroad, and the shorter warranty duration.
Not sure on how sturdy the MVG sockets are, I've heard tons of reports of bad sockets after being exposed to cold, but not sure if it's a known issue or what. Also the RMA horror stories frighten me.
OC Formula has digital or analog pwm circuitry? I suppose it should work good, but seeing the MVG for 200 vs 240 for the OC Formula is making my life hard.
I wouldn't get another Gigabyte board, but they do offer serial no. based warranty even internationally...Not sure what to do.

As for ram, I can always get some lower binned ram and clock it to 2400mhz or more, right? Binning shouldn't be a problem with the local price of hardware. I can resell for 3x the cost of the stuffs...


----------



## PolRoger

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sam OCX*
> 
> Hobie, these were actually retail available, newegg had them listed for $270 a set. But those were the times when Hypers ruled on Gulftowns, so PIS sold in very low numbers.
> CL3P20 - yes, ICs are the same, but bin for 2400C8 is much tougher.


How do you think the bin on the 2400 C8 Pi kit would compare to the bin on Corsair GTX4 (2533 9-11-10-30)?


----------



## coolhandluke41

small update on BallistiX TT

_D9QMS-D9PSH_ *Mixed*



I'm done with 1.65v ,as mention earlier this RAM won't play nice above 1066,here is what you can expect below 1.65v ( looks like great RAM for SB owners







)

*2133 8-9-9-27*-1T (8Gb 1.64v )



*2133 9-11-10-27*-2T (16Gb 1.64v )- a bit limited here since i have first rev. UD5H ( daisy chained -2T a must )



1.8v+ coming up









P.S. this app is great if you own BalistiX
http://www.crucial.com/ballistix/crucial_bl-mod-utility.aspx


----------



## SonDa5

CHL I got a set of Crucial Tactical 1866 2x4GB 9-9-9-27 1.5v.

I hope I can get some memory over clocking fun from them.


----------



## Sam OCX

new personal best in PSC:

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PolRoger*
> 
> How do you think the bin on the 2400 C8 Pi kit would compare to the bin on Corsair GTX4 (2533 9-11-10-30)?


GTX4's spec is only tougher on tRCD, not many kits will do 1266 tRCD 11 stable enough to call it spec.
But it's much looser on tRP meaning you might (in worst case scenario) get a kit that doesn't like tRP under 10 at 1200MHz+ so you might end up with having to run them at 8-12-10 instead of 8-12-7, for example. Case in point, my tRP crippled 2400C8 - they're only guaranteed to do tRP 8 at 1200MHz and turns out tRP won't go down to 7. I don't know if LN2 can help, but if it doesn't then I call these 2400C8 a "reject" and they might actually go for sale, lol.
Also, I've seen results from GTX1 and GTX3 (both 1200 9-11-9, both PSC) and they were not what I'd call good.


----------



## Bullant

Awesome thread, some really nice memory's


----------



## coolhandluke41

I was just browsing 32M super PI challenge thread ...16Gb







(he's running Corsair Platinum 2400C9 )



http://www.xtremesystems.org/forums/showthread.php?280903-SuperPi32m-5Ghz-Ivy-All-Out-Challenge!&p=5146154&viewfull=1#post5146154


----------



## Sam OCX

is a good result, but nothing a strong IMC and voltage aren't capable of


----------



## RussianJ

Set of 2133 G.Skill and lovely set of 2666 TridentX for testing my waterblock project (other stick is running MemTest)


----------



## coolhandluke41

Sweet Samsung ,i'm pretty sure the other set (own this one ) is low binned double-sided Hynix ,good for 2200 C10-11-10-28-1T (1.65v )

@Sam OCX ..have you run this set on Z77 ? (just got them on Ebay cheap







)

_Powerchip THV373A3G-A
Powerchip XDX053A3G-A
Elpida BASE AE-E_


----------



## Sam OCX

I saw the two auctions and didn't bid because for each auction there were two pictures with different serial numbers (947.. and something else, much newer).
If you indeed get a kit with 9471040... in the SN then you have nothing to worry about as these will be X-series PSC and 1200 7-11-x on Ivy Bridge will be only a matter of voltage.
Otherwise, if they're made after week ~1020 (which the second picture suggested, iirc) then they are most likely T-series PSC and will not overclock as good.


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *coolhandluke41*
> 
> Sweet Samsung ,i'm pretty sure the other set (own this one ) is low binned double-sided Hynix ,good for 2200 C10-11-10-28-1T (1.65v )
> @Sam OCX ..have you run this set on Z77 ? (just got them on Ebay cheap
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )
> _Powerchip THV373A3G-A
> Powerchip XDX053A3G-A
> Elpida BASE AE-E_


A friend has a 947xxxxx kit...I'll borrow them to try on my new mvg when I get it...x series psc sounds yummy


----------



## coolhandluke41

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sam OCX*
> 
> I saw the two auctions and didn't bid because for each auction there were two pictures with different serial numbers (947.. and something else, much newer).
> If you indeed get a kit with 9471040... in the SN then you have nothing to worry about as these will be X-series PSC and 1200 7-11-x on Ivy Bridge will be only a matter of voltage.
> Otherwise, if they're made after week ~1020 (which the second picture suggested, iirc) then they are most likely T-series PSC and will not overclock as good.


yeah i noticed the other pic ( there was Gskill watermark on it and the other pic looks homemade ) hopefully it's a keeper









Thank you


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *coolhandluke41*
> 
> yeah i noticed the other pic ( there was Gskill watermark on it and the other pic looks homemade ) hopefully it's a keeper
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you


Break a leg!


----------



## Sam OCX

some low-voltage testing on air


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sam OCX*
> 
> 
> some low-voltage testing on air


lol @ 1.766v as low volts...








Awesome stuff!

From Russia with love: http://hotprice.ua/description/457930/g-skill-f3-19200cl8d-4gbpid.htm


----------



## Sam OCX

No shop or distributor in the world has 2400C8 actually available. Trust me, I emailed them all. They just can't bother to remove discontinued stuff.


----------



## ivanlabrie

Sadly...What do you think of those 947xxxxx 1333mhz blue heatspreader gskills?
I'll get them for free after all.


----------



## Sam OCX

depends on four figures after '947' ... 667MHz 8-8-8 rated sticks can be pretty much any IC made in that period


----------



## ivanlabrie

I'll have them tomorrow and upload a pic...I won't have a board till the end of November though.


----------



## Sam OCX

still on air


----------



## coolhandluke41

if you want to get rid of this set i'm all ears ,ok Sam ?...


----------



## Alatar

Anyone happen to know anything about DDR2?

I happened to find these for extremely cheap so I figured I might as well grab them. At the very least they're extremely nice looking as paper weights. They were priced like paperweights as well.




Spoiler: Specs







Was planning on trying these out with an Asus commando that I've got coming as well.

But yeah, is this stuff crap or can you actually do something with it compared to other DDR2? (and no I haven't checked the ICs because I'm too tired to start fooling around right now)


----------



## HobieCat

They look like they're Micron D9GMH to me, but I could be wrong.


----------



## Sam OCX

Not all of 9200C5 Reapers were D9GMH, most were actually Qimonda and wouldn't overclock even by 10 MHz.


----------



## ivanlabrie

Got the free Gskill ripjaws sticks today...

Model: f3-10666cl8d-4gbrm
Serial: 11030640084439

Wonder what these will do?
Can't wait to get the mvg...


----------



## wyjeba

This is the right D9 Flex 9200/9600.

And non D9 (wrong sticker and voltage).


----------



## wyjeba

@ivanlabrie

For Gskill in the serial number, XXXXyyyyXXXXXX
where yyyy =
0140 = Micron
0000, 0240 = Hynix
0360 = Samsung
0640 = Elpida non-Hyper (typically BBSE)
0650 = Elpida (seen on blue PCB Tridents)
0660 = Elpida non-Hyper
0690 = Elpida Hyper
1040 = PSC
1240 = Nanya (?)


----------



## Sam OCX

0640 on 1333C8 is for sure not BBSE. They are something from BDBG, BDSE, BFSE (1Gbit dualsided) or BCSE (2Gbit, singlesided).


----------



## ivanlabrie

Some random Elpida IC then...I'll try them just for the heck of it.
I'm ordering the MVG as we speak.


----------



## wyjeba

@Sam
List is't mine.
So maybe you have right.


----------



## ScunnyUK

The heat spreader came loose on my Patriot PSC the other day while I was installing them, but Ive never seen these tiny ic's before and cant find any info on the number?



Not having much luck clocking them on the MVG either, I think maybe my chips imc is rubbish because I cant get these much past stock even though I know theyre capable of at least 2600Mhz.
The Corsair BBSE are only managing 1100Mhz 9-9-9 aswell so far??


----------



## Sam OCX

ScunnyUK, the ICs on your Patriot is what we call X-series PSC.

Never seen actually good BBSE on any Corsair memory, so 1100 9-9-9 looks about right.


----------



## Sam OCX

new toys


----------



## ivanlabrie

Pi's!


----------



## Sam OCX




----------



## ivanlabrie

lol, you complain?








I'll trade you my green ram, 2200mhz cl9 @ 1.7v


----------



## coolhandluke41

snip*


----------



## HobieCat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sam OCX*


2500 cas7, yeah they seem awful.









(I'm just extremely envious of Sam's ram collection)


----------



## Bullant

Hey ,
Great thread,I got some Pis 2000 6-9-6-24 I just bought ,waiting for delivery Also some Pis 2133 7-10-7-27 that I may get as we'll ,will test both sets on air and LN2 and show my results.Interested to see how they compare to my PSC Patriots 2000 9-9-9-27 that have no problems running 7-11-7-24 2666 on LN2


----------



## Sam OCX

I don't think if it has anything to do with this thread or just a bad batch of straitjackets, but the prices for PIS on ebay have went way beyond any reasonable limits.


----------



## Mikecdm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sam OCX*
> 
> I don't think if it has anything to do with this thread or just a bad batch of straitjackets, but the prices for PIS on ebay have went way beyond any reasonable limits.


I was looking at a kit yesterday, 2k c6. Call me cheap, but i'm not paying over $100 for the kit.


----------



## coolhandluke41

For someone that wants some nice benching sticks and don't have any ...100~150$ It's a Fair price


----------



## HobieCat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *coolhandluke41*
> 
> For someone that wants some nice benching sticks and don't have any ...100~150$ It's a Fair price


Not when they were half of that price just a few months ago.


----------



## Sam OCX

And not every 2000C6 kit (not even talking about 2133C7) will make for a nice benching kit straight away.


----------



## coolhandluke41

can you guys show me better benching kit @ 100~150$ you can buy right now ?...








EDIT; few months ago everyone was playing waiting game and wondering what can we expect from higher-end kits like 2600~2800 ...and quickly realize that BBSE /PSC is where it's @ for benching that's what drives the prices


----------



## HobieCat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *coolhandluke41*
> 
> can you guys show me better benching kit @ 100~150$ you can buy right now ?...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EDIT; few months ago everyone was playing waiting game and wondering what can we expect from higher-end kits like 2600~2800 ...and quickly realize that BBSE /PSC is where it's @ for benching that's what drives the prices


There's like 4 kits of PSC in the FS section, all for under $70 each.


----------



## Bullant

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sam OCX*
> 
> And not every 2000C6 kit (not even talking about 2133C7) will make for a nice benching kit straight away.


I'll be happy if my kits can do 7-11-7-24 @2700+ on LN2,also the key will be good IMC strength


----------



## Reefa_Madness

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *coolhandluke41*
> 
> small update on BallistiX TT
> _D9QMS_ confirmed


I thought you might be interested in what ihog6hog over at XS noticed about your Crucial kit...looks like Crucial was mixing up the ICs, as there are D9PSH, in addition to D9QMS in that module. I really dislike it when they mix up the ICs within the same module.


----------



## Sam OCX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *coolhandluke41*
> 
> can you guys show me better benching kit @ 100~150$ you can buy right now ?


For a low-level benching, you could pick an 8Gb DDR3-2400+ rated Samsung-based kit, subject it to 1.85V and have 1350+MHz with 9-12-12.
Problem is, you can no longer get one brand new since everybody stopped making 2400 9-11-11 rated memory which was cheap.

The problem with PSC is that you are never guaranteed to hit a good kit (1300+ 8-12-8 on air) first try, even on high-spec'ced models. And the stuff you usually see on forums is just someone's rejects, otherwise why would they sell?


----------



## coolhandluke41

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Reefa_Madness*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *coolhandluke41*
> 
> small update on BallistiX TT
> _D9QMS-D9PSH_ confirmed (*fixed*)=>mixed
> 
> 
> 
> I thought you might be interested in what ihog6hog over at XS noticed about your Crucial kit...looks like Crucial was mixing up the ICs, as there are D9PSH, in addition to D9QMS in that module. I really dislike it when they mix up the ICs within the same module.
Click to expand...

wow ..i can't believe i missed this (time to see eye doctor ) ,thanks








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sam OCX*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *coolhandluke41*
> 
> can you guys show me better benching kit @ 100~150$ you can buy right now ?
> 
> 
> 
> For a low-level benching, you could pick an 8Gb DDR3-2400+ rated Samsung-based kit, subject it to 1.85V and have 1350+MHz with 9-12-12.
> Problem is, you can no longer get one brand new since everybody stopped making 2400 9-11-11 rated memory which was cheap.
> 
> The problem with PSC is that you are never guaranteed to hit a good kit (1300+ 8-12-8 on air) first try, even on high-spec'ced models. And the stuff you usually see on forums is just someone's rejects, otherwise why would they sell?
Click to expand...

that's what i'm trying to say ..you can't find much this days for sub 100$


----------



## DarkrReign2049

Do you guys know what ICs these sticks use? They have been sitting in my closet collecting dust. I bought them last year in the hopes of playing around with them, but I went a different route with my new system. I was thinking about throwing them up on ebay but I don't even know if they are worth anything anymore.

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820231355
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820231322


----------



## MGF Derp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarkrReign2049*
> 
> Do you guys know what ICs these sticks use? They have been sitting in my closet collecting dust. I bought them last year in the hopes of playing around with them, but I went a different route with my new system. I was thinking about throwing them up on ebay but I don't even know if they are worth anything anymore.
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820231355
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820231322


Believe both are PSC based kits. Currently they are worth some money. People will argue how much though.


----------



## SonDa5

Fast expensive ram is an extremely small market right now.


----------



## Bullant

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarkrReign2049*
> 
> Do you guys know what ICs these sticks use? They have been sitting in my closet collecting dust. I bought them last year in the hopes of playing around with them, but I went a different route with my new system. I was thinking about throwing them up on ebay but I don't even know if they are worth anything anymore.
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820231355
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820231322


You would get $100+ a kit on eBay ,maybe bit higher for the 2200 mhz kit


----------



## coolhandluke41

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarkrReign2049*
> 
> Do you guys know what ICs these sticks use? They have been sitting in my closet collecting dust. I bought them last year in the hopes of playing around with them, but I went a different route with my new system. I was thinking about throwing them up on ebay but I don't even know if they are worth anything anymore.
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820231355
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820231322


the 2133 kit just sold yesterday for 112$
P.S. PMed


----------



## ScunnyUK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *coolhandluke41*
> 
> can you guys show me better benching kit @ 100~150$ you can buy right now ?...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EDIT; few months ago everyone was playing waiting game and wondering what can we expect from higher-end kits like 2600~2800 ...and quickly realize that BBSE /PSC is where it's @ for benching that's what drives the prices


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sam OCX*
> 
> For a low-level benching, you could pick an 8Gb DDR3-2400+ rated Samsung-based kit, subject it to 1.85V and have 1350+MHz with 9-12-12.
> Problem is, you can no longer get one brand new since everybody stopped making 2400 9-11-11 rated memory which was cheap.
> The problem with PSC is that you are never guaranteed to hit a good kit (1300+ 8-12-8 on air) first try, even on high-spec'ced models. And the stuff you usually see on forums is just someone's rejects, otherwise why would they sell?


Do we really need 2800+ Mhz kits though?

Other than for raw ram Mhz it would seem that for best efficiency while benching (on air at least) having a kit at 2400Mhz 8 - 9 - 8 is going to be better than say.. 2600Mhz 9 -12 - 9 or 2800Mhz 9 - 14 - 11.

I havnt tested this myself but reviews such as this one at overclockers .com seem to be pointing that way?


----------



## CL3P20

depends on the bench somewhat..

ie - some will benefit more from tighter latency.. others from raw bandwidth.


----------



## Sam OCX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ScunnyUK*
> 
> Do we really need 2800+ Mhz kits though?


DDR3-2800 rated? Hell no. All that stuff is Hynix CFR which is absolutely useless for anything other than IMC e-peen showoff.
If you're just talking about freqs, 1300-1400MHz is the range where most of Ivy IMCs crap out with tight subtimings, so even if your mem can do more, it will be bounded by CPU.


----------



## ivanlabrie

Found some cheap Dominator GT's 3x2 [email protected] Tempting me









EDIT: Yeah cow, you're evil...my credit card balance will hate you.


----------



## coolhandluke41

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ScunnyUK*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *coolhandluke41*
> 
> can you guys show me better benching kit @ 100~150$ you can buy right now ?...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EDIT; few months ago everyone was playing waiting game and wondering what can we expect from higher-end kits like 2600~2800 ...and quickly realize that BBSE /PSC is where it's @ for benching that's what drives the prices
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Sam OCX*
> 
> For a low-level benching, you could pick an 8Gb DDR3-2400+ rated Samsung-based kit, subject it to 1.85V and have 1350+MHz with 9-12-12.
> Problem is, you can no longer get one brand new since everybody stopped making 2400 9-11-11 rated memory which was cheap.
> The problem with PSC is that you are never guaranteed to hit a good kit (1300+ 8-12-8 on air) first try, even on high-spec'ced models. And the stuff you usually see on forums is just someone's rejects, otherwise why would they sell?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Do we really need 2800+ Mhz kits though?
> 
> Other than for raw ram Mhz it would seem that for best efficiency while benching (on air at least) having a kit at 2400Mhz 8 - 9 - 8 is going to be better than say.. 2600Mhz 9 -12 - 9 or 2800Mhz 9 - 14 - 11.
> 
> I havnt tested this myself but reviews such as this one at overclockers .com seem to be pointing that way?
Click to expand...

it's not just raw Mhz ( higher scaling RAM will come handy for Haswell )

here is the other half of my 2666C10 platinum


----------



## ivanlabrie

Dom GT's cl8 2000mhz...hyper ic, not sure which one. Should I...?


----------



## Sam OCX

Hypers are only useful for 775 and AM3 benching these days.


----------



## ivanlabrie

Yeah, decided to pass on them...I'll go with generic stuff for now, and hopefully grab some psc x stuff later on.


----------



## CL3P20

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sam OCX*
> 
> Hypers are only useful for 775 and AM3 benching these days.


 Dont forget skt 1366 ! My Bloomy loves my Mushkin Hypers.

@ CHL - Haswell hasnt been shown to have any higher memory speed capacity than Ivy yet... you worry me though now, I guess I had better get some better mem for the Haswell rig before it gets here just to be safe!!


----------



## AlbertMwugabi

Love this thread so much, seeing all the nice RAM you all guys have and what great clocks you achieve. Good stuff!









Is it possible that anyone could recommend me a "starter" overclocking RAM kit? That's not to expensive and runs on sandy bridge, that i can play with this for some time. Since i have no idea what too look for in a kit.


----------



## coolhandluke41

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CL3P20*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Sam OCX*
> 
> Hypers are only useful for 775 and AM3 benching these days.
> 
> 
> 
> Dont forget skt 1366 ! My Bloomy loves my Mushkin Hypers.
> 
> @ CHL - Haswell hasnt been shown to have any higher memory speed capacity than Ivy yet... you worry me though now, I guess I had better get some better mem for the Haswell rig before it gets here just to be safe!!
Click to expand...

It's just a rumor at this point ,but if true i want to be ready








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AlbertMwugabi*
> 
> Love this thread so much, seeing all the nice RAM you all guys have and what great clocks you achieve. Good stuff!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is it possible that anyone could recommend me a "starter" overclocking RAM kit? That's not to expensive and runs on sandy bridge, that i can play with this for some time. Since i have no idea what too look for in a kit.


there is plenty to chose from for Sandy now days ,all the 2133C9 on NewEgg are "ok",i would give this a try (Samsung ICs ) see below
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820313234

good luck









Edit; i noticed you have Dominators..i would try them first


----------



## Sam OCX

DDR3-2133 9-11-11 are most likely Hynix CFR, not Samsung


----------



## AlbertMwugabi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *coolhandluke41*
> 
> there is plenty to chose from for Sandy now days ,all the 2133C9 on NewEgg are "ok",i would give this a try (Samsung ICs )
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820313234
> good luck
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Edit; i noticed you have Dominators..i would try them first


Thanks mate, will have a look at those and order a kit so i can do some clocking.









Yeah i know, but i don't like my dominators, they never play along when I'm trying to clock them.


----------



## coolhandluke41

as Sam mention they could be Hynix (they probably are when he say "most likely" ..lol..and he know way more about RAM then most of us here ),there are some Crucial 1866 1.5v (good for 2133) out there like the one mention few posts back that may interest you


----------



## ivanlabrie

Those sexy crucial sticks look good, shame they use mixed ic's...not all of them, right?


----------



## Sam OCX

new toys












another reject


----------



## Sam OCX

and another reject


----------



## kow_ciller

I'm really hoping that this isn't going to set a precedent for PSC pricing in the future: http://www.ebay.com/itm/G-SKILL-PI-Turbulence-4GB-2-x-2GB-240-Pin-DDR3-2133-PC3-17066-F3-17066CL7D-4G-/160914474155?pt=US_Memory_RAM_&hash=item25774004ab

Either the people bidding bidding eachother up, or they have more money than sense.


----------



## coolhandluke41

same here
http://www.ebay.com/itm/130795445443?ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1426.l2649


----------



## MGF Derp

Looks like its time to sell some PSC lol.


----------



## ivanlabrie

I want some of Sam's rejects lol


----------



## kow_ciller

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *coolhandluke41*
> 
> same here
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/130795445443?ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1426.l2649


$80-90 isn't that bad for a 3x2gb set of PSC memory. $200+ is getting crazy though.


----------



## coolhandluke41

i feel lucky today..just received second set of jaws i picked up from ebay for cheap..(matching sets !







)


----------



## ivanlabrie

Very nice! My set is 1333mhz...so jelly


----------



## HobieCat

I tested out my Mushkins the other day and they're pretty fail:



I also tried out my generic gskill 1333mhz 8-8-8-21 ram just for fun, and they surprised me a bit:



Does anyone know what ICs these might have?


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HobieCat*
> 
> I tested out my Mushkins the other day and they're pretty fail:
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/content/type/61/id/1119175/
> 
> I also tried out my generic gskill 1333mhz 8-8-8-21 ram just for fun, and they surprised me a bit:
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/content/type/61/id/1119176/
> 
> Does anyone know what ICs these might have?


Blue pcb 1333mhz cl8 ones? Not sure, mine are Elpida something...but they are 2gb sticks.


----------



## HobieCat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> Blue pcb 1333mhz cl8 ones? Not sure, mine are Elpida something...but they are 2gb sticks.


Mine are green pcb, 2x2gb sticks with blue heat spreaders.


----------



## ivanlabrie

Sorry I meant blue heatspreader and green pcb. Probably the same ones I got...

Model: f3-10666cl8d-4gbrm
Serial: 11030640084439
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sam OCX*
> 
> 0640 on 1333C8 is for sure not BBSE. They are something from BDBG, BDSE, BFSE (1Gbit dualsided) or BCSE (2Gbit, singlesided).


----------



## 636cc of fury

first tray PSC, second tray assorted BBSE/Samsung/Hynix/Hypers



http://imgur.com/mzKUJ


----------



## Reefa_Madness

Quote:


> first tray PSC, second tray assorted BBSE/Samsung/Hynix/Hypers


I've seen that picture elsewhere.









BTW, what is it that has 636cc of fury...Kawasaki ZX-6R by chance?


----------



## coolhandluke41

it's 50cc


----------



## 636cc of fury

yup used to own a few of them, but no longer:.


----------



## Reefa_Madness

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *636cc of fury*
> 
> yup used to own a few of them, but no longer:.


When I was a younger man I rode a wicked 2-stroke Kawasaki 750 triple that was about as tricked out as any streetbike of its day (circa 1974), then I jumped over to a Kaw 900 and had it running pretty strong, too. My brother still has that 900, but its a project bike now. New bikes are really something. Mine were nice for the times, but just don't compare to what's available today.


----------



## coolhandluke41

little comparison on how weird Ivy is ,some of the sets will give you better performance at higher (CL) ..


----------



## Sam OCX

are you on an ASRock board or just using their software?


----------



## coolhandluke41

yeap







(still have to strip my OS )


----------



## SonDa5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SonDa5*
> 
> CHL I got a set of Crucial Tactical 1866 2x4GB 9-9-9-27 1.5v.
> I hope I can get some memory over clocking fun from them.


These suck. Wont boot with XMP settings even if I bump up voltage to 1.65v.

They are the double sided sticks as well.







I have no luck with ram.


----------



## ivanlabrie

Luke you got an oc formula?







nice...and wow! That's odd, cl8 and 9 gott better pi scores and/or maxxmem runs.
636cc, nice collection there man. So jelly


----------



## coolhandluke41

8Gb -2666C10 anyone ?









http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820231593&nm_mc=KNC-GoogleAdwords&cm_mmc=KNC-GoogleAdwords-_-pla-_-NA-_-NA

http://www.xtremesystems.org/forums/showthread.php?283863-G.skill-f3-2666c10d-8gtxd

or 16 Gb-2400C9

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820231639

P.S. me thinks... there will be some new RAM coming up soon (bargain prices/ high-end RAM start showing up )


----------



## ScunnyUK

Christian Ney has Broke the Ram Frequency world record using Liano and Trident X's 2666Mhz Hynix HC9 CFR kit today









1950Mhz cas 14

http://hwbot.org/submission/2328217_christian_ney_memory_clock_ddr3_sdram_1950.3_mhz

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2577432


----------



## CL3P20

but the latency on that AMD+ 3800mhz RAM can be beat with SB + 1800mhz RAM









Some insane speed there for sure.. i poke fun at the latency because if IMC or mem were even stressed I dont think you would see those tRC or tRAS either..







But that is a new WR none-the-less... and an amazing achievement even if it is only for suicide bench.


----------



## ivanlabrie

Impressive megahurtz! I lol'd at someone who said he didn't get how an overclock was news (?) Come on!
And it's a ram WR, better yet


----------



## SonDa5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *coolhandluke41*
> 
> 8Gb -2666C10 anyone ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820231593&nm_mc=KNC-GoogleAdwords&cm_mmc=KNC-GoogleAdwords-_-pla-_-NA-_-NA
> http://www.xtremesystems.org/forums/showthread.php?283863-G.skill-f3-2666c10d-8gtxd
> or 16 Gb-2400C9
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820231639
> P.S. me thinks... there will be some new RAM coming up soon (bargain prices/ high-end RAM start showing up )


Which kit is better for overclocking?


----------



## Sam OCX

I'd say 2666C10 is a tougher spec than 2400C9


----------



## PolRoger

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *coolhandluke41*
> 
> 8Gb -2666C10 anyone ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820231593&nm_mc=KNC-GoogleAdwords&cm_mmc=KNC-GoogleAdwords-_-pla-_-NA-_-NA
> http://www.xtremesystems.org/forums/showthread.php?283863-G.skill-f3-2666c10d-8gtxd
> or 16 Gb-2400C9
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820231639
> P.S. me thinks... there will be some new RAM coming up soon (bargain prices/ high-end RAM start showing up )


Two new Trident X 2800 C11 kits have also been listed on Newegg. These both have an extra letter at the end of the part number... TXD*G*. and GSkill lists timings as 11-14-14-35-2T

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820231640

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820231641

http://www.gskill.com/products.php?index=575

http://www.gskill.com/products.php?index=576


----------



## ivanlabrie

Next year I'll start gathering some more ddr3 to play with...wish I could right now xD


----------



## Sam OCX

I've no idea what "G" on the end of the PN stands for, but 2800C11 is still Hynix so, at least on air, they will lose badly to Samsung on 2400C9/26xxC10


----------



## coolhandluke41

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SonDa5*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *coolhandluke41*
> 
> 8Gb -2666C10 anyone ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820231593&nm_mc=KNC-GoogleAdwords&cm_mmc=KNC-GoogleAdwords-_-pla-_-NA-_-NA
> http://www.xtremesystems.org/forums/showthread.php?283863-G.skill-f3-2666c10d-8gtxd
> or 16 Gb-2400C9
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820231639
> P.S. me thinks... there will be some new RAM coming up soon (bargain prices/ high-end RAM start showing up )
> 
> 
> 
> Which kit is better for overclocking?
Click to expand...

both sets are top of the line Samsung but the 2666C10 set is the one to get


----------



## Cyrious

Guys, i need your help identifying what brand ICs my ram sticks use so i can choose which ones to use. Difficulty: I have only DDR2.

I tried ID'ing the ICs on my Set of Gskill F2-6400CL4D-4GBPKs by popping off the heatspreader, but i got nothing but nearly blank packages. I havent tried doing the same with my Kingstons, mainly because its my first kit of 1066 rated DDR2 (and they are in my main rig), but i think it would be safe to assume kingston uses in-house ICs on their sticks. Lastly i have a kit of OCZ2N800SR4GK sticks, but manually checking the chips on them is impossible due to the fact OCZ used some kind of thermally conductive tape or adhesive to secure the heatspreader, whereas the Gskill and Kingston sets used clamps.

Anyways, the reason i want them ID'd is so i can either: A) Pick the kit of ram that will perform best or B) mix a 2x1GB kit of kingstons and either the OCZ or the Gskills for more ram. Ive tried mixing both the OCZ and the Gskills, and it did not end well. Didnt burn anything but i'm pretty damn sure i reduced the remaining lifespan of my motherboard's NB by a good 2 months from all the juice i was hurling at it (1.58V with active cooling).

TL;DR need IC identification, sticks are as follows

F2-6400CL4D-4GBPK (Gskill 2x2GB DDR2-800 4-4-4-12 2.0-2.1v)
OCZ2N800SR4GK (OCZ 2x2GB DDR2-800 5-4-4-13 2.1v)
KHX8500D2K2/2G (Kingston 2x1GB DDR2-1066 5-5-5-15 2.2V)
KHX8500D2K2/2GN (Kingston 2x1GB DDR2-1066 5-5-5-15 2.2V) (Only difference is it has "SLI Ready" tag on it, they're otherwise identical)

If not, then i'll just leave my kingston's in as they are, and maybe in time i will be able to cough up the extra $65 needed to purchase another kit of the F2-6400CL4D-4GBPKs for more ram, mainly so i can make this comp the best it can possibly be before i finally go up to a newer platform.


----------



## Sam OCX

It's near impossible to tell the ICs on low-binned models just by the PN as those get frequently changed.
On G.Skill you can use the "number" technique, on Kingston you can use the "fourth letter technique", but even if you come up with certain maker (like Nanya, for example) there is very little actually known on how those obscure ICs will actually overclock.
I'd recommend you try overclocking them yourself and keep the ones that give you the best results.


----------



## SonDa5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *coolhandluke41*
> 
> both sets are top of the line Samsung but the 2666C10 set is the one to get


They cost about $80 more. Seems hardly worth the extra money. The difference is 2400mhz CL9 vs 2666mhz CL10. Can either kit over clock?

My Gskill Trident 2400mhz CL10 kit doesn't overclock worth a bean for me. It can run its xmp profile no problem though.


----------



## FtW 420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SonDa5*
> 
> They cost about $80 more. Seems hardly worth the extra money. The difference is 2400mhz CL9 vs 2666mhz CL10. Can either kit over clock?
> My Gskill Trident 2400mhz CL10 kit doesn't overclock worth a bean for me. It can run its xmp profile no problem though.


Could be the cpu's IMC as well, I tried one 3570k & it could not run 2400Mhz memory. 3770k in the same board with the same kit did 2600Mhz easily.


----------



## SonDa5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FtW 420*
> 
> Could be the cpu's IMC as well, I tried one 3570k & it could not run 2400Mhz memory. 3770k in the same board with the same kit did 2600Mhz easily.


Mine can run 2400mhz XMP profile setting no problem.

Granted that it can run XMP profiles at 2400mhz CL9 or 2666mhz CL10 the extra $80 for the 266mhz bump with loser CL timings hardly seems worth $80 more. My big gripe is that my sticks don't over clock and I have read that Gskill did a limited run with double sided kits like mine that do over clock well but the kit that I got is single sided and it has a reputation for not over clocking well. I think my IMC is strong enough to handle these speeds. Its fast with low voltage and runs cool.


----------



## PolRoger

The new Trident X 2400 C9 kit should overclock quite a bit better then the more recent 2400 C10 kits.
You are paying the extra $$ for the bin... and as always with overclocking some kits do better then others.

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820231638&Tpk=F3-2400C9D-8GTXD

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820231591&Tpk=F3-2600C10D-8GTXD

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820231593&Tpk=F3-2666C10D-8GTXD

If you are on a budget I would definitely consider the more affordable C9 kit... Still the 2666C10 is GSkill's current top bin with Samsung ic and it is not cheap. Sell off your 2400C10 kit to help offset your new purchase. Team and Corsair also have some nice kits with Samsung ic but it seems like the nice Team kits are currently OOS/Discontinued. The Corsair kits seem only available at NewEgg in quad (4x4gb) kits.

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820233392

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820233307&Tpk=CMD16GX3M4A2400C9

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820233358&Tpk=CMD16GX3M4A2600C10

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820233357


----------



## Sam OCX

2400C9 is a lot tougher bin for Samsung than 2600C10 so at $100 per kit it's an extreme bargain.


----------



## SonDa5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sam OCX*
> 
> 2400C9 is a lot tougher bin for Samsung than 2600C10 so at $100 per kit it's an extreme bargain.


That is the way I see it.

Need to find some reviews of it. 2400mhz CL9 for $100 seems like alot more bang per buck than 2666mhz CL10 for $180.


----------



## Sam OCX

You won't find any reviews, the model is less than one week old.

If you look at all possible candidates for the spec, you can cross Hynix CFR, MFR and Samsung 4Gbit B-rev out, so only possible choice is Samsung 2Gbit D-rev.


----------



## ivanlabrie

Shouldn't those 2400c9 outperform the 2666 kit in everything except latency? (Not sure on max clocks)


----------



## Sam OCX

All Samsung that I ever tried had more or less similar difference between CL9 and CL10, so I don't think that it makes sense to say that 2400C9 kits are binned for CL9 and therefore will perform better at CL9 than 2666C10 kits.


----------



## ivanlabrie

Yeah, makes sense...price difference is quite big though, but it's not like these sticks are tthe best choice for anything else besides max clocks, or not?
I mean, most of you guys already have more than capable psc kits for other benches. Perhaps as a starter all around kit?


----------



## Sam OCX

"some say" that Samsung will be better than PSC on Haswell and "others say" that 2Gbit D-rev is gone/going out of production soon


----------



## ivanlabrie

I'd assume it's the second one...hopefully not :/


----------



## StormX2

This is the only Pic I cirrently have of Ram, Not sure why I never took pictures of my Mushkin RedLines









also my wifes rig has DDR2-800mhz G.Skill , 4 x 2GB Kit, Blue, ive got a pair of SuperTalent DDR400 2x1GB as well in a 939 junker that has a dead PSU, and various pieces of ram loose in the workshop











BTW, The AxeRam was a gift from Transcend, got them before they were on the Market in the US, they actually ran very well for my board, even though it was 2 Dual Channel Kits, I ram them in Tri-Channl with Great success. Running it however in tri-channel + 1Single Channel didnt work very well especially after a few Hours of Gaming, I would seemingly Notice it slow down, so it was time for an Upgrade,

I was tempted to buy the 3 x 4GB Kit, but it was so new, they wanted 300 bucks for it!


----------



## PolRoger

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sam OCX*
> 
> 2400C9 is a lot tougher bin for Samsung than 2600C10 so at $100 per kit it's an extreme bargain.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sam OCX*
> 
> You won't find any reviews, the model is less than one week old.
> If you look at all possible candidates for the spec, you can cross Hynix CFR, MFR and Samsung 4Gbit B-rev out, so only possible choice is Samsung 2Gbit D-rev.


I did not realize that 2400 C9 was a pretty hard bin for Samsung ic... But in hindsight I suppose I should have since I have a Samsung based kit that will run very solid at 2400 10-11-11-25 1T (1.65v) as well as 2600 11-12-12-25 1T (1.65v) but they won't run 2400 C9.

This new 2400C9 Trident X is looking good to me for the money but still the best binned ic should be going into the new 2666C10 kits. I would also think that some of the early 2600C10 kits could potentially have some strong ic that are capable of 2400C9.

I guess I need to see if I can get the funds together to test a kit.


----------



## MGF Derp

New pick ups.


----------



## StormX2

Id like to get a jump up to 12 GB on my sig rig, ive hit it's limitatiojns a few times now and that doesnt make me a happy camper,

Anyone know of any good 3x4GB Deals ? I knwo the platform is kind of dead but I wonder if anyone has any inside info, cus my i7 even at stock speeds really does everything I need it to do, just lacking on ram currently


----------



## SonDa5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PolRoger*
> 
> This new 2400C9 Trident X is looking good to me for the money but still the best binned ic should be going into the new 2666C10 kits. I would also think that some of the early 2600C10 kits could potentially have some strong ic that are capable of 2400C9.


I'm hoping that the only difference is the xmp profile for 2666nhz cl10 which takes the guess work out of overclocking, If so 2400mhz cl9 kit looks very promising for over clockers on a budget and the 2666mhz cl10 kit is for those with deep pockets that just want to pop the kit in and set xmp profile and go. Both kits may be equal in max overclock ability.


----------



## Sam OCX

try getting three OEM Samsung sticks


----------



## ivanlabrie

OEM HCH9 look good...


----------



## SonDa5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sam OCX*
> 
> 2400C9 is a lot tougher bin for Samsung than 2600C10 so at $100 per kit it's an extreme bargain.


Sold.

I just ordered them.


----------



## coolhandluke41

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SonDa5*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *PolRoger*
> 
> This new 2400C9 Trident X is looking good to me for the money but still the best binned ic should be going into the new 2666C10 kits. I would also think that some of the early 2600C10 kits could potentially have some strong ic that are capable of 2400C9.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm hoping that the only difference is the xmp profile for 2666nhz cl10 which takes the guess work out of overclocking, If so 2400mhz cl9 kit looks very promising for over clockers on a budget and the 2666mhz cl10 kit is for those with deep pockets that just want to pop the kit in and set xmp profile and go. *Both kits may be equal in max overclock ability*.
Click to expand...

no, the difference is 2800C9 for -(2666C10 kit) =>i would like to see 2400C9 set do that









P.S.the 2400C9 is still awesome deal -should be good for 2800C10
http://www.overclock.net/t/1268061/ocn-ram-addict-club-gallery/40#post_18023080


----------



## PolRoger

2666C10 @ 2400C9... (2x4gb Samsung tight preset) with 1.605v DRAM


----------



## ivanlabrie

Nice! Now try 2800 cl9


----------



## SonDa5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> Nice! Now try 2800 cl9


If my $100 2400Mhz CL9 kit can do 2800 CL10 I will be ecstatic!


----------



## ivanlabrie

That would be worth seeing...







I'd grab two of those kits myself lol


----------



## SonDa5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> That would be worth seeing...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'd grab two of those kits myself lol


I'm glad I got at least 1 kit. They are sold out right now at Newegg.









http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820231638


----------



## SonDa5

Got email from newegg with tracking and it looks like I will get it tommorrow!!! I'm excited to test it out. I have big expectations!

First test I am going to do is set the XMP profile and undervolt it to 1.5v.


----------



## Sam OCX

1400 10-13-13 is normally no big deal for Samsung, only a matter of voltage


----------



## SonDa5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sam OCX*
> 
> 1400 10-13-13 is normally no big deal for Samsung, only a matter of voltage


I tried 4 different kits of the cheapy Samsung 8GB kits and the fastest I could get any of them to go was 2133mhz. So for me 2800 10-13-13- will be a big deal.


----------



## ivanlabrie

Same here...2200 cl9 xD but they're not the same samsung ic sonda.
Hch9 vs hyko in the greens.


----------



## Sam OCX

You may have used the wrong platform, or the wrong type of Samsung (C-rev instead of D-rev). Even low-profile D-rev sticks never have problems doing 1300+MHz in the right conditions.


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sam OCX*
> 
> You may have used the wrong platform, or the wrong type of Samsung (C-rev instead of D-rev). Even low-profile D-rev sticks never have problems doing 1300+MHz in the right conditions.


In my case it was the z77x-ud5h's bios fault. My cpu did 2400mhz cl11 a few times with another board...


----------



## SonDa5

My Gskill F3-2400C9-8GTXD arrived today! Kit is dated to be made this month.

The kit is made up of 2x4GB sticks and the sticks are double sided IC with 8 on each side for a total of 16 IC per stick.

Click on photos to enlarge.













Some testing with [email protected]
Stock XMP settings on ram CL 9-11-11-31 1.65v

http://valid.canardpc.com/2583978

Intel Burn Test and MaxMemm2



SuperPi 1.5 16m calculation


----------



## SonDa5

I lowered the voltage to 1.5v for XMP profile and it wouldn't boot to OS but booted to BIOS then
I adjusted to 1.55v and again it wouldn't boot to OS but it booted to BIOS so I tried 1.6v and it booted
to BIOS and ran the same benchmarks and the benchmarks were just slightly lower in scores but appears to be stable with XMP setting with voltage under volted to 1.6v.

Now I'm going to see if I can tighten timings at 2400mhz.


----------



## SonDa5

I'm not very good at over clocking ram and my MSI Mpower MB has been extremely finicky with ram in the past and remains to be so. I think I may be able to do better with a 3770k since it supposed to be better for over clocking.

The best I'm able to get with this ram is 5GHZ CPU with 2500mhz CL9. That is with the XMP enabled with FSB bumped to 104. 48 multiplier. 1.7v on the ram.

http://valid.canardpc.com/2584111


----------



## coolhandluke41

you should post screene of MemTweakIt or similar app ..I'm pretty sure someone here will help you







...it's all in tertiary's

P.S. nice pics +1
..keep this RAM at around 1.625v~1.7v (9-11-11-*28* )for daily use ,don't be afraid of voltage (this RAM can scale on air up to 1.9v np) and test you IMC -try 2600 10-12-12-(PLL overvoltage enable at 2600+).Looks good Sonda


----------



## SonDa5

Naked


----------



## Sam OCX

no boot at 1200 9-11-11 1.55V is not a good sign


----------



## ivanlabrie

Found some uber cheap Patriot sector 5's...

PVV34G1600LLK S/N: PD200-005937

8-9-8-24 @ 1.65v 1600mhz

Hynix?

They are ridiculously cheap, and I can get them from a guy who is ten blocks away from me xD...I know they probably suck, but who knows.

...and dang!
http://www.amazon.com/G-SKILL-Flare-240-Pin-1800MHz-F3-14400CL9D-4GBFLS/dp/B003THVRVC/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1353095406&sr=8-1&keywords=g.skill+flare


----------



## SonDa5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sam OCX*
> 
> no boot at 1200 9-11-11 1.55V is not a good sign


It almost booted but my CPU was at 4.5GHZ and was under volted. I will try tweaking PLL voltage when I get time to see if I can get the sticks to post at 1.55v or below.

I tried 4 of the cheaper Samsung 8GB kits in the past with a 2500k MSI Z68 GD65 and then with a 3570k and then got the Mpower Z77 MB and could not get over 2133mhz CL9.

MSI Mpower Z77 seems to be very picky with memory from what I have seen. With a 3770k maybe I could get more performance out of them but I feel very pleased with how they are performing so far.

I'd keep a look out for a review done on an Asus motherboard. Asus motherboard does very well with Samsung ram from what I have seen.


----------



## SonDa5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> Found some uber cheap Patriot sector 5's...
> PVV34G1600LLK S/N: PD200-005937
> 8-9-8-24 @ 1.65v 1600mhz
> Hynix?
> They are ridiculously cheap, and I can get them from a guy who is ten blocks away from me xD...I know they probably suck, but who knows.
> ...and dang!
> http://www.amazon.com/G-SKILL-Flare-240-Pin-1800MHz-F3-14400CL9D-4GBFLS/dp/B003THVRVC/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1353095406&sr=8-1&keywords=g.skill+flare


I tried some of those sector 5's and they didn't over clock worth a bean for me.


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SonDa5*
> 
> I tried some of those sector 5's and they didn't over clock worth a bean for me.


So I was told...I found some Pi's too, but the auction ended








And there are some Flares and more Pi's at fleabay atm too, but I haven't got enough money yet. I will by the end of the month, but those will be gone by then :/


----------



## Sam OCX

With their spec, PVV34G1600LLK could be anything from Micron D9JNL to PSC, so I wouldn't make any predictions.
$102 is also an overkill for memory which is not even PSC.


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sam OCX*
> 
> With their spec, PVV34G1600LLK could be anything from Micron D9JNL to PSC, so I wouldn't make any predictions.
> $102 is also an overkill for memory which is not even PSC.


You mean that 1866 kit? Yeah...2400c9-11-11 Team xtreem are?


----------



## CL3P20

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SonDa5*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Sam OCX*
> 
> no boot at 1200 9-11-11 1.55V is not a good sign
> 
> 
> 
> It almost booted but my CPU was at 4.5GHZ and was under volted. I will try tweaking PLL voltage when I get time to see if I can get the sticks to post at 1.55v or below.
> 
> I tried 4 of the cheaper Samsung 8GB kits in the past with a 2500k MSI Z68 GD65 and then with a 3570k and then got the Mpower Z77 MB and could not get over 2133mhz CL9.
> 
> MSI Mpower Z77 seems to be very picky with memory from what I have seen. With a 3770k maybe I could get more performance out of them but I feel very pleased with how they are performing so far.
> 
> I'd keep a look out for a review done on an Asus motherboard. Asus motherboard does very well with Samsung ram from what I have seen.
Click to expand...

 I will admit the Mpower is tough-nut above 2400mhz.. hours and hours of testing later.. I have +2600mhz finally out of this Team Dark kit [Samsung HCH9].. but it was an uphill battle for sure from 2300mhz+ ... once I got 2450mhz 32mil stable.. I was booting 2600mhz in minutes. Probably a combination of my novice with Ivy IMC and learning this board/BIOS I think.


----------



## FtW 420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CL3P20*
> 
> I will admit the Mpower is tough-nut above 2400mhz.. hours and hours of testing later.. I have +2600mhz finally out of this Team Dark kit [Samsung HCH9].. but it was an uphill battle for sure from 2300mhz+ ... once I got 2450mhz 32mil stable.. I was booting 2600mhz in minutes. Probably a combination of my novice with Ivy IMC and learning this board/BIOS I think.


A higher Mhz kit makes it fairly easy, never had any issue with the 2600 c10 kit doing 2600 at stock vdimm, vccsa & vccio. It did take tweaking to get 2600 9-11-11 or anything pi 32m stable at 2800Mhz or more on the mpower. I have to play with the PSC kits much more, did a bit of testing but not serious.


----------



## SonDa5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FtW 420*
> 
> A higher Mhz kit makes it fairly easy, never had any issue with the 2600 c10 kit doing 2600 at stock vdimm, vccsa & vccio. It did take tweaking to get 2600 9-11-11 or anything pi 32m stable at 2800Mhz or more on the mpower. I have to play with the PSC kits much more, did a bit of testing but not serious.


With 3570k or 3770k?


----------



## FtW 420

3770k, I only tried 1 x 3570k, was a terrible clocker & the IMC couldn't even boot 2400Mhz, just barely did 2200mhz.


----------



## SonDa5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FtW 420*
> 
> 3770k, I only tried 1 x 3570k, was a terrible clocker & the IMC couldn't even boot 2400Mhz, just barely did 2200mhz.


That may be part of my problem as well. My 3570k does seem stronger than most 3570ks but from what I have seen it looks like 3770ks in general have stronger IMC.


----------



## MGF Derp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FtW 420*
> 
> 3770k, I only tried 1 x 3570k, was a terrible clocker & the IMC couldn't even boot 2400Mhz, just barely did 2200mhz.


Haha my 3570k can barely do 2200 as well.


----------



## SonDa5

Getting closer to 2600mhz.



http://valid.canardpc.com/2585308


----------



## Sam OCX

For those looking for cheap PSC - there are some right here on OCN
http://www.overclock.net/t/1327687/derps-liquidation-lots-of-psc-x-series-inside/0_20
be quick


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sam OCX*
> 
> For those looking for cheap PSC - there are some right here on OCN
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1327687/derps-liquidation-lots-of-psc-x-series-inside/0_20
> be quick


Yeah, saw those...either that or a 7-10-7-27 2133 kit I spotted. Not sure what to buy.


----------



## PolRoger

I got this kit a couple of days ago...










2666C10 @ 2400C9-11-11-28-1T (1.59v):


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PolRoger*
> 
> I got this kit a couple of days ago...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2666C10 @ 2400C9-11-11-28-1T (1.59v):


Very nice! Should do your spi runs a nice boost








I expect to get some new sticks in a couple of weeks.


----------



## Sam OCX

is 1.59 as low as it will go?


----------



## PolRoger

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sam OCX*
> 
> is 1.59 as low as it will go?


Yes with this chip and current settings. I tried 1.575v to 1.585v and I was getting SuperPi convergent/sql errors.. bumped to 1.590v and I was able to complete 32M. I also later ended up getting an error while under load running BOINC so I've now bumped dram to 1.595v and it has been "crunching" WCG/Rosetta for ~ 2hrs.

1.595v:


----------



## PolRoger

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sam OCX*
> 
> is 1.59 as low as it will go?


I thought I'd test my Corsair 2666C10 kit as well... Here are two sticks (out of four) running the same chip and settings.

2666C10 @ 2400C9-11-11-28-1T (1.55v):


----------



## SonDa5

2600mhz 10-12-12-30 2T 1.7v.

http://valid.canardpc.com/2587006


----------



## ivanlabrie

Go for 3ghz?


----------



## SonDa5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> Go for 3ghz?


Next bump will be 2800.


----------



## SonDa5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SonDa5*
> 
> Next bump will be 2800.


Not able to do it by mixing up the frist 4 timings.

I did get a nice stable 2666mhz with CL 10-12-12-31 2T with 1.7v on DRAM and 1.25v on I/O voltage.

http://valid.canardpc.com/2587083

Only thing I have tweaked is the first 4 timings, command rate, DRam voltage and I/O voltage.


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SonDa5*
> 
> Not able to do it by mixing up the frist 4 timings.
> I did get a nice stable 2666mhz with CL 10-12-12-31 2T with 1.7v on DRAM and 1.25v on I/O voltage.
> http://valid.canardpc.com/2587083
> Only thing I have tweaked is the first 4 timings, command rate, DRam voltage and I/O voltage.


You should...luke or sam can shed some light, I'm no expert and I'm on tthe phone.


----------



## Renairy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PolRoger*
> 
> I got this kit a couple of days ago...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2666C10 @ 2400C9-11-11-28-1T (1.59v):


Wow mate... funny i came across this because i have the TridentX 2600Mhz Kit CL10 and i am also doing 2400Mhz 9-11-11-28 cr1








Getting the same score in mem tweak it as well.
I'm super happy with this kit and its interesting to see the Corsair Domminator Platniums 2666Mhz kit @ same frequency and timings getting the exact same score and performance.

Great generation of Memory this time round.


----------



## Reefa_Madness

This picture was just posted up over at XS within the last day. The newer GSkill DDR3-2666 CL10 kit appears to be sporting the Samsung HYK0s (same as used in the generic Samsung Low Profile / Low Voltage modules) and not HCH9s. Makes me wonder if that's what is under the hood of the DDR3-2400 CL9 kits (like SonDa5 has), as well. Might explain why they aren't behaving quite like expected with voltages and such.


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Reefa_Madness*
> 
> This picture was just posted up over at XS within the last day. The newer GSkill DDR3-2666 CL10 kit appears to be sporting the Samsung HYK0s (same as used in the generic Samsung Low Profile / Low Voltage modules) and not HCH9s. Makes me wonder if that's what is under the hood of the DDR3-2400 CL9 kits (like SonDa5 has), as well. Might explain why they aren't behaving quite like expected with voltages and such.


Makes sense...Nice find!


----------



## Renairy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Reefa_Madness*
> 
> This picture was just posted up over at XS within the last day. The newer GSkill DDR3-2666 CL10 kit appears to be sporting the Samsung HYK0s (same as used in the generic Samsung Low Profile / Low Voltage modules) and not HCH9s. Makes me wonder if that's what is under the hood of the DDR3-2400 CL9 kits (like SonDa5 has), as well. Might explain why they aren't behaving quite like expected with voltages and such.


Ive had both kits... trident X 2400Mhz and the 2600Mhz... They are very far apart in performance.. actually i had a ripjaws x 2133mhz kit that performed better than that 2400mhz kit.
I'm no expert, but i think the 2400mhz kit has lower quality parts. Just assuming from experience.


----------



## Reefa_Madness

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Renairy*
> 
> Ive had both kits... trident X 2400Mhz and the 2600Mhz... They are very far apart in performance.. actually i had a ripjaws x 2133mhz kit that performed better than that 2400mhz kit.
> I'm no expert, but i think the 2400mhz kit has lower quality parts. Just assuming from experience.


Which 2400 kit did you have? The newer CL9, or the "original" CL10 with the single-sided modules? Those were pretty much hit, or miss, as the ones that shipped with double-sided Hynix clocked well, and the single-sided Samsungs topped out around 2500-2550 for most people. These newer CL9s appear to be better, although without results from more samples it is hard to be sure.

BTW, I previously posted that perhaps the 2400s were also sporting HKY0, but now I'm thinking that I've seen people post that the IC numbering was "1500", instead of "2500". Is that right? If so, then they are probably different ICs than the 2666 CL10 kits.


----------



## Renairy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Reefa_Madness*
> 
> Which 2400 kit did you have? The newer CL9, or the "original" CL10 with the single-sided modules? Those were pretty much hit, or miss, as the ones that shipped with double-sided Hynix clocked well, and the single-sided Samsungs topped out around 2500-2550 for most people. These newer CL9s appear to be better, although without results from more samples it is hard to be sure.
> BTW, I previously posted that perhaps the 2400s were also sporting HKY0, but now I'm thinking that I've seen people post that the IC numbering was "1500", instead of "2500". Is that right? If so, then they are probably different ICs than the 2666 CL10 kits.


Yes i did have the original DDR3-2400 PC3 19200, 8GB (2x4GB), 10-12-12-31-2N, 1.65V.
Those were pretty shoddy for the frequency they were at. Even OCed, the performance scaling was minor and below average. But then again, what do you expect from a cheap cost RAM kit.

I wasn't aware they revised that kit? There is a new double sided CL9 2400Mhz kit? Whats the performance like compared to its predecessor ?

*EDIT:* I just checked the G.skill website.... no sign of these new CL9 2400MHz kit you speak of


----------



## coolhandluke41

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Reefa_Madness*
> 
> This picture was just posted up over at XS within the last day. The newer GSkill DDR3-2666 CL10 kit appears to be sporting the Samsung HYK0s (same as used in the generic Samsung Low Profile / Low Voltage modules) and not HCH9s. Makes me wonder if that's what is under the hood of the DDR3-2400 CL9 kits (like SonDa5 has), as well. Might explain why they aren't behaving quite like expected with voltages and such.


yeah.. noticed this pic today ..made me scratch my head ..(updated OP with xxx2500xxx)


----------



## PolRoger

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Renairy*
> 
> Yes i did have the original DDR3-2400 PC3 19200, 8GB (2x4GB), 10-12-12-31-2N, 1.65V.
> Those were pretty shoddy for the frequency they were at. Even OCed, the performance scaling was minor and below average. But then again, what do you expect from a cheap cost RAM kit.
> I wasn't aware they revised that kit? There is a new double sided CL9 2400Mhz kit? Whats the performance like compared to its predecessor ?
> *EDIThttp://www.gskill.com/products.php?index=577:* I just checked the G.skill website.... no sign of these new CL9 2400MHz kit you speak of


Here you go...

http://www.gskill.com/products.php?index=577

http://www.gskill.com/products.php?index=578


----------



## PolRoger

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Reefa_Madness*
> 
> BTW, I previously posted that perhaps the 2400s were also sporting HKY0, but now I'm thinking that I've seen people post that the IC numbering was "1500", instead of "2500". Is that right? If so, then they are probably different ICs than the 2666 CL10 kits.


SonDa's 2400C9 kit has 1500 series serial number and confirmed HCH9 ic while my 2666C10 kit also has a 2500 series serial number and (12/Nov) date... So I'm thinking my kit has HYK0 too.


----------



## Sam OCX

I'm not sure whether this pattern applies in general case, but so far all HCH9-confirmed G.Skill kit that I had or seen properly tested seem to react to voltage above 1.65V much better compared to HYK0-confirmed G.Skill kits.
Case in point, HYK0 2400C9 TridentX bought this week - do 1340MHz CL10 at 1.60V, won't do 1375MHz even at 1.75.


----------



## Sam OCX

(double post, who cares)

As some may have seen, low-binned Hynix MFR can do 1300 10-12-12 and 1200 9-12-11 at 1.65V.
Of course, it's only 32M stable, but it's an alarming indication that with better binning we might soon see singlesided (MFR) versions of 2400C9 and 2600C10 mems.
On the flipside, 8Gb/stick versions of 2400C9 and 2600C10 might also come soon.


----------



## Reefa_Madness

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sam OCX*
> 
> I'm not sure whether this pattern applies in general case, but so far all HCH9-confirmed G.Skill kit that I had or seen properly tested seem to react to voltage above 1.65V much better compared to HYK0-confirmed G.Skill kits.
> Case in point, HYK0 2400C9 TridentX bought this week - do 1340MHz CL10 at 1.60V, won't do 1375MHz even at 1.75.


Yeah, that's what I was trying to get at with my earlier post. Seems that some of these new GSkills that first appeared to be using HCH9s, but not responding to the voltage as expected, may very well be HYK0.

On the other hand, some of the 2666 CL10 kits have run at 2800+ over at XS (perhaps cherry-picked reviewer samples?). Maybe GSkills is doing the bait-and-switch_IC game again.

If so, I swear I'll quit buying their high-end parts and stick to buying used parts that have a proven track record. I say that because I've got a kit of the 2400 CL9 and one of the 2666 CL10 on their way to me.


----------



## Reefa_Madness

A page or two back it was mentioned that the prices of BBSE is getting a little out of hand...

Check this out...I'd say this fella is real proud of his ram. I've got two kits of this stuff (BNIB - sealed) and if anyone wants a kit for half his asking price, they are yours!







Just kidding folks.
Quote:


> THE BBSE'S - GSkill Ripjaws X 2133mhz 8-9-8-24 1.65v!!!
> Good day!
> 
> Well, this is it, I'm might sell my really powerfull BBSE's kit of GSkill Ripjaws X 2133mhz 8-9-8-24 1.65v. They are absolutly powerfull. They can easilly do 2600mhz on my CPU whitch it's IMC sucks see for yourself:
> 
> I've also booted with them and with this CPU ate 2666mhz at 8-11-7-22
> 
> Well, I do not need to sell them, so this will be only a matter a good oportunity.
> 
> *The price is 500$ shipped. The price is firm. If you want them, they have their price.*
> 
> Cheers to all!


http://www.xtremesystems.org/forums/showthread.php?283952-THE-BBSE-S-GSkill-Ripjaws-X-2133mhz-8-9-8-24-1.65v!!!&p=5153929#post5153929

Reminds me of the S939 days after original BH-5 was no longer available (and Samsung TCCD hadn't hit the market yet) and 2 x 512MB kits of Corsair and Mushkin were going for $500 on eBay.


----------



## Sam OCX

$500 for 2133C8 is just beyond ridicilous. G.Skill internal kits are cheaper, ffs


----------



## Farmer Boe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Reefa_Madness*
> 
> A page or two back it was mentioned that the prices of BBSE is getting a little out of hand...
> Check this out...I'd say this fella is real proud of his ram. I've got two kits of this stuff (BNIB - sealed) and if anyone wants a kit for half his asking price, they are yours!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.xtremesystems.org/forums/showthread.php?283952-THE-BBSE-S-GSkill-Ripjaws-X-2133mhz-8-9-8-24-1.65v!!!&p=5153929#post5153929
> Reminds me of the S939 days after original BH-5 was no longer available (and Samsung TCCD hadn't hit the market yet) and 2 x 512MB kits of Corsair and Mushkin were going for $500 on eBay.


Wow,,,I have the same 8-9-8-24 2133MHz G.Skill kit in my media rig! Didn't know it was "worth" $500! It's currently at 1866MHz using 5-5-5-15 1T timings, which is pretty decent for that speed I think. Might have gone lower too but the motherboard doesn't support timings lower than that.


----------



## Sam OCX

Are you sure on 933MHz tRCD 5 (x-5-x-x) part?


----------



## Farmer Boe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sam OCX*
> 
> Are you sure on 933MHz tRCD 5 (x-5-x-x) part?


Yeah, I have all the main timings at the minimum settings the motherboard allows. Since I don't have the APU overclocked, the 1866MHz strap is the highest I can go without touching the bus speed. These timings are totally stable under prime95 and 32m which blew me away. I'm probably going to try those bbse dimms in my FM2 system and see how they do.


----------



## ivanlabrie

That's some sexy ram...try with fm2 asap!


----------



## CL3P20

tuning 32mil at these settings

Team LV 2133mhz kit, HCH9

1.83v real

1.26v SA

1.25v VTT

tertiary cannot tighten as much as I would like on this kit.. just as well, its low bin and cheap







..have not tested cold.. Im not sure how temps will affect my ability to tighten related timings


----------



## Sam OCX

what's the lowest stable voltage you can pull a 32M at 1200 9-11-11 or 1300 10-12-12 with Auto subs on those Team?


----------



## CL3P20

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sam OCX*
> 
> what's the lowest stable voltage you can pull a 32M at 1200 9-11-11 or 1300 10-12-12 with Auto subs on those Team?


 I cant Auto the subs with this BIOS for 2400+ .. it goes way to tight .. like 1-1-1-2-4-1-2-3-3 .. if I set tRWDRDD to 5 and tRRSR & tWWSR to 6 : I have completed 32mil @ 2400mhz with 1.68v

**Once I move those tertiary's to 4 .. i need to increase voltage to keep from posting '55' . Which is strange to me.. because I though those particular timings were more IMC related.. ?

I still need to do more lower voltage testing.. right now Im working on maxing things out for 32mil efficiency. RAM keeps scaling so far up to 1.87v real.... just working out the kinks for improving on my previous 32mil time with these sticks...


----------



## Reefa_Madness

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sam OCX*
> G.Skill *internal kits* are cheaper


Please educate me...what are "internal kits"?


----------



## Reefa_Madness

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *centvalny*
> 
> Green and black pcbs Gskill 2133 C8 bbse test with Sam's (Tapakah) method..


While taking a picture of the SN of my two kits of F3-17000CL8D-4GBXMD 8-9-8-24...just like those pictured above from post #159, I noted that both of mine, and also one above with the black PCB are "*0690*", which denotes Elpida Hypers, as opposed to the pic above with the green PCB which has "*0640*", which is what most of the BBSE has. In post #159 there is a pic of the IC from the black PCB and it clearly shows BBSE. Could it be mixed?

In other words, I thought these two kits, still sealed and NIB were sporting nice BBSE and instead are coded as Hypers. Now I'm confused.


----------



## Mikecdm

I dunno, both my kits are also 0690 and sport the green pcb. If they are in fact hypers, maybe thats why i have so much trouble with them.


----------



## Farmer Boe

Hey guys, just got my Crucial Ballistix Tactical Tracer 1600MHz kit in and tried it out on my FM2 system. The below screenshot is just a quick and dirty overclock mainly to see what the timings would do at around 1600MHz. As you can see, the results are pretty crazy, especially with the tRAS timing. I actually cannot go lower than 8 on this motherboard. Tomorrow I will hopefully whip these dimms with some raw MHz testing.


----------



## Reefa_Madness

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mikecdm*
> 
> I dunno, both my kits are also 0690 and sport the green pcb. If they are in fact hypers, maybe thats why i have so much trouble with them.


The thing is that if you go to his post #159 he has taken a pic of the naked module and although it has the "0690" series numbering...his pic clearly shows the IC to be BBSE. That is confusing.


----------



## Sam OCX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Reefa_Madness*
> 
> Please educate me...what are "internal kits"?


G.Skill were selling/giving away non-retail super handpicked stuff for their biggest asslickers closest friends, which are frequently referred to as "internal kits"


----------



## CL3P20

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Farmer Boe*
> 
> Hey guys, just got my Crucial Ballistix Tactical Tracer 1600MHz kit in and tried it out on my FM2 system. The below screenshot is just a quick and dirty overclock mainly to see what the timings would do at around 1600MHz. As you can see, the results are pretty crazy, especially with the tRAS timing. I actually cannot go lower than 8 on this motherboard. Tomorrow I will hopefully whip these dimms with some raw MHz testing.


 nice timings.. but i dont think you would be there still if your NB were running faster...


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

CMD16GX3M4A2666C10 on a 3960x, 2400MHz:


----------



## Reefa_Madness

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sam OCX*
> G.Skill were selling/giving away non-retail super handpicked stuff for their biggest asslickers closest friends, which are frequently referred to as "internal kits"


Closest friends...I chuckled when I read that term.

Gotta love the options available in the English language. Spanish is my native tongue, but I have lived in the States since I was a young lad, so it has really become my first language. It can sure be twisted and manipulated by those wishing to use a lot of words and still communicate very little.


----------



## coolhandluke41

the *DOMINATOR*
_(CMD16GX3M4A2666C10)_ Samsung IC


*2400 9-11-11-26 1.64v*



*2666 9-12-12 1.84v*



hopefully someone can help me shave off like 4 sec of this thing (my waza or OS obviously suck ) so i can move on to 1400


----------



## Farmer Boe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CL3P20*
> 
> nice timings.. but i dont think you would be there still if your NB were running faster...


So if I pushed the NB like in the Phenom II days, my timings would become unstable? From what I've read, the NB doesn't have a large impact on performance unlike the previous AM3 chips. I'll have to check into this.


----------



## PolRoger

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sam OCX*
> 
> G.Skill were selling/giving away non-retail super handpicked stuff for their biggest asslickers closest friends, which are frequently referred to as "internal kits"


Perhaps... "internal kits"?

http://www.xtremesystems.org/forums/showthread.php?283863-G.skill-f3-2666c10d-8gtxd&highlight=

http://www.xtremesystems.org/forums/showthread.php?277034-G.Skill-F3-19200CL8Q-8GBZHD-on-R4E-3930K&highlight=


----------



## Sam OCX

fredyama's 2400C8 are quite "normal" for mems of that spec, but his 2666C10 are far better than all retail kits I've seen or tried ... could have been a lucky sample, though


----------



## coolhandluke41

some of this "review" guys have better Gskill support then some of the mobo makers


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *coolhandluke41*
> 
> some of this "review" guys have better Gskill support then some of the mobo makers


Pretty much it seems








Specially Gigabyte humf


----------



## CL3P20

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *coolhandluke41*
> 
> the *DOMINATOR*
> _(CMD16GX3M4A2666C10)_ Samsung IC
> 
> 
> *2400 9-11-11-26 1.64v*
> 
> 
> 
> *2666 9-12-12 1.84v*
> 
> 
> 
> hopefully someone can help me shave off like 4 sec of this thing (my waza or OS obviously suck ) so i can move on to 1400


Head over the benchmark section and check out the 4ghz 32mil efficiency thread... I can see right away you dont have your OS setup for 32mil. Go through the guide in that thread.. wont take long, and Im sure you will stand to cut more than 5s off your time.. as you can almost make that with good Wazza alone.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Farmer Boe*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *CL3P20*
> 
> nice timings.. but i dont think you would be there still if your NB were running faster...
> 
> 
> 
> So if I pushed the NB like in the Phenom II days, my timings would become unstable? From what I've read, the NB doesn't have a large impact on performance unlike the previous AM3 chips. I'll have to check into this.
Click to expand...

 I am sure there are IMC related timings that you can tighten for AMD as well.. but increasing NB speed has always been a good way to help reduce latency. I wasnt 'poking' at your setup.. just pointing out that if your overall latency with IMC was tighter, I dont think you would be able to tighten RAM that much.


----------



## Sam OCX

yesterday's arrivals:


----------



## ivanlabrie

You keep snatching all that nice stuff!
When are you going to sell us some of your rejects?









Edit: same 3x2 kit I ordered!
Payed for it but the seller hasn't replied. You didn't get it from derp right?
If not I'll hate you









Nice results btw...curious to see those elpida generics in action.


----------



## Sam OCX

Rejects are already put on sale, just not on this forum. I don't intend to keep more than two kits of each IC.
All you see I bought on ebay in last 7 weeks.

Elpida OEM sticks have issues running above 1.6-1.65V so don't expect any good results (1066 7-9-7 at best).


----------



## HobieCat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sam OCX*
> 
> Rejects are already put on sale, just not on this forum. I don't intend to keep more than two kits of each IC.
> All you see I bought on ebay in last 7 weeks.
> Elpida OEM sticks have issues running above 1.6-1.65V so don't expect any good results (1066 7-9-7 at best).


Which forum would they be on? XS?


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sam OCX*
> 
> Rejects are already put on sale, just not on this forum. I don't intend to keep more than two kits of each IC.
> All you see I bought on ebay in last 7 weeks.
> Elpida OEM sticks have issues running above 1.6-1.65V so don't expect any good results (1066 7-9-7 at best).


Thanks for the clarification, appreciate that.








I'm gonna have to register in that other forum of yours


----------



## PolRoger

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sam OCX*
> 
> yesterday's arrivals:


Keepers or rejects?

What voltage/performance threshold are looking for when testing this particular kit?


----------



## ivanlabrie

I guess he'll reject those considering the Crucials did 7-10-7 with less volts...


----------



## Sam OCX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HobieCat*
> 
> Which forum would they be on? XS?


not sure if it's allowed to advertise sales on other forums here
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PolRoger*
> 
> Keepers or rejects?
> What voltage/performance threshold are looking for when testing this particular kit?


Rejects.
One stick of these needed 1.70V and could do 1165 tRCD 9, the second held it back at 1.75 and 1150. I sold them to a friend who has a similar uneven kit.
These are by no means a bad kit, it's just that I have something better and don't want to sit on 2133C8 for which I don't have a use.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> I guess he'll reject those considering the Crucials did 7-10-7 with less volts...


You can't directly compare BBSE with PSC. The prior do much better on tRCD, the latter - on voltage.


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sam OCX*
> 
> not sure if it's allowed to advertise sales on other forums hereRejects.
> One stick of these needed 1.70V and could do 1165 tRCD 9, the second held it back at 1.75 and 1150. I sold them to a friend who has a similar uneven kit.
> These are by no means a bad kit, it's just that I have something better and don't want to sit on 2133C8 for which I don't have a use.You can't directly compare BBSE with PSC. The prior do much better on tRCD, the latter - on voltage.


Good point, and hence why you keep a set or two for each ic type...smart move.


----------



## PolRoger

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sam OCX*
> 
> not sure if it's allowed to advertise sales on other forums hereRejects.
> One stick of these needed 1.70V and could do 1165 tRCD 9, the second held it back at 1.75 and 1150. I sold them to a friend who has a similar uneven kit.
> These are by no means a bad kit, it's just that I have something better and don't want to sit on 2133C8 for which I don't have a use.You can't directly compare BBSE with PSC. The prior do much better on tRCD, the latter - on voltage.


So what would you consider to be strong (cherry ic) for BBSE... ~1200 tRCD 9 at ~1.725v?


----------



## Sam OCX

Best I've seen or had so far is 1180 tRCD 9 and 1.68V for 1200 7-10-7.


----------



## 636cc of fury

strong PSC



http://imgur.com/J8fkR


seems this is the way to go for high physics on 11, BBSE is close though. . .



http://imgur.com/Vaus8


----------



## Sam OCX

not fair on the PSC, you had only two BBSE sticks on that test


----------



## 636cc of fury

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sam OCX*
> 
> not fair on the PSC, you had only two BBSE sticks on that test


Trust me Sam, if I could run BBSE at all in 4X2GB it would have been done, not happening on the MVF or Asrock and tested on multiple chips, not sure very many vendors test 4X2GB BBSE compatibility with high mhz and tight timings


----------



## SmokinWaffle

Don't know half as much about RAM as you guys,







, but I've had some nice kits in the past..



Spoiler: A set of Corsair Dom GT Hypers, came with the original box/all accessories, too



































Spoiler: Also had some of the 1600C6 Dom GT's, also hypers, got them at an insanely low price

















Spoiler: 4GB of Project X, regret selling these...


























Spoiler: Had some nice Supertalents too, not Hypers, but 1600 @ 7-7-7-20, never pushed them


----------



## ivanlabrie

Those Supertalent's look so good xD
I always wanted a set of those...


----------



## InsideJob

Nothing special but it's the best RAM I've had yet.
1600mhz
9,9,9,24 - 1t


----------



## ScunnyUK

Dabs are doing a price promotion on the new Kingston Hyper X Predator series, the 2400Mhz set of 2x4gigs @ 11-13-13 1.65v are just under £40 UK pounds !!

Im not sure whever to take a chance on them or not ? what do you think guys? anyone tested these yet or have info on them?

http://www.dabs.com/products/kingston-8gb--2-x-4gb--hyperx-predator-ddr3-2400mhz-dimm-cl11-xmp-88HC.html?src=3



Product DescriptionKingston HyperX Predator - memory - 8 GB : 2 x 4 GB - DIMM 240-pin - DDR3
Storage Capacity8 GB : 2 x 4 GB
Upgrade TypeGeneric
TechnologyDDR3 SDRAM
Form FactorDIMM 240-pin
Memory Speed2400 MHz ( PC3-19200 )
Data Integrity CheckNon-ECC
Latency TimingsCL11 ( 11-13-13 )
FeaturesHeat sink, dual rank, eight banks, On-Die Termination (ODT), Intel Extreme Memory Profiles (XMP), dual channel , unbuffered
Supply Voltage1.65 V
Lead PlatingGold
Manufacturer WarrantyLimited lifetime warranty

Detail

General
Storage Capacity8 GB : 2 x 4 GB
Upgrade TypeGeneric
Memory
TypeDRAM
TechnologyDDR3 SDRAM
Form FactorDIMM 240-pin
Module Height (inch)1.18
Memory Speed2400 MHz ( PC3-19200 )
Latency TimingsCL11 ( 11-13-13 )
Data Integrity CheckNon-ECC
RAM FeaturesHeat sink, dual rank, eight banks, On-Die Termination (ODT), Intel Extreme Memory Profiles (XMP), dual channel , unbuffered
Module Configuration512 x 64
Chips Organization256 x 8
Supply Voltage1.65 V
Lead PlatingGold


----------



## kow_ciller

I'd pass.

Lots of people are having issues overclocking those sticks at all.


----------



## Sam OCX

agreed, these are not the sticks you'd want to use for any sort of serious overclocking


----------



## Farmer Boe

That Kingston Predator stuff looks pretty weak. Actually, does Kingston even have "good" overclocking ram anymore?


----------



## coolhandluke41

TeamX2400C9 is back in stock ...if anyone wants to split the set please PM..









http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820313243&Tpk=Team%202400


----------



## ivanlabrie

I don't think so...they just look cool, specially the newer kits with black heatsinks (64gb kits) but they don't oc at all, same as the newer Patriot and Crucial sticks. Only thing worth snagging that is new would be some Gskill kits in particular, at least ihmo.


----------



## Sam OCX

There is a rather strange pattern with Kingston, their 1866C9 and 2133C11 retail and review samples that I had clocked much better than 2400C11 retail and review samples.
As for Team 2400C9 - that's one hell of a bargain, don't be shy - grab four sticks while it lasts.


----------



## PetGz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ScunnyUK*
> 
> Dabs are doing a price promotion on the new Kingston Hyper X Predator series, the 2400Mhz set of 2x4gigs @ 11-13-13 1.65v are just under £40 UK pounds !!
> Im not sure whever to take a chance on them or not ? what do you think guys? anyone tested these yet or have info on them?
> http://www.dabs.com/products/kingston-8gb--2-x-4gb--hyperx-predator-ddr3-2400mhz-dimm-cl11-xmp-88HC.html?src=3


Hynix CFR, make it 2400mhz 11-13-*11* with 1.65v. stock in a Z77X-UD3


----------



## kow_ciller

Been doing a bit of collecting recently.
Updated shot of my collection


----------



## ivanlabrie

Nice! I see the same Crucial ddr2 sticks I have...those are ddr2 too right? (upper right corner)
And the same 3x2 black ripjaws kit (1040?)









EDIT: Nope, those are your 3x1gb bbse sticks I guess.


----------



## Sam OCX

upper right Ballistix are DDR3, must be D9GTR because of Micron logo


----------



## ivanlabrie

Oh, good to know.








Mine are d9 but ddr2.


----------



## kow_ciller

Yep, D9GTR


----------



## ScunnyUK

Thanx guys, I will steer clear of those Kingstons then








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sam OCX*
> 
> There is a rather strange pattern with Kingston, their 1866C9 and 2133C11 retail and review samples that I had clocked much better than 2400C11 retail and review samples.
> As for Team 2400C9 - that's one hell of a bargain, don't be shy - grab four sticks while it lasts.


They have the 1866Mhz c9 kit in the promo aswell , almost £10 cheeper than the 2400Mhz.


----------



## PolRoger

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sam OCX*
> 
> Best I've seen or had so far is 1180 tRCD 9 and 1.68V for 1200 7-10-7.


Well I had some time to do a little testing of my BBSE kits and it seems most won't even boot into windows at 2400 7-10-7-28-1T (auto sub/tert)
@1.725v dram.

One kit did however... GSkill 2133C8:

GSkill 2133C8.png 152k .png file


I'm quite impressed with the ic on your GSkill kit that could run 32M @ 2400C7 with less than 1.7v!


----------



## Sam OCX

BBSE vary a lot, perhaps more than any other ICs that I know. Most of them won't do 1100MHz CL7 at 1.75V, you have to have 2133C8 RipjawsX or be extremely lucky elsewhere to have a kit that can reach 1300MHz CL7/8 on air.

1.725V at 1200MHz is a very tall order even for 2133C8 stuff.
BBSE don't seem to run too well with fully automatic timings - try setting tRFC to 88 and tRTP, tRRD to 4 - your minimum stable voltage might go even lower.


----------



## Mikecdm

my 2133 c8 dont seem to like 1300 c8 either, or i'm just not doing it right.


----------



## ScunnyUK

Ive got these coming next week











Im hoping theyre MGH-E Hypers because the same kit is here but not sure if the number on the sink PT000026 relates to manufacture week or has any meaning? >>

( French translated to English)
http://translate.google.co.uk/translate?sl=auto&tl=en&js=n&prev=_t&hl=en&ie=UTF-8&layout=2&eotf=1&u=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.clubic.com%2Farticle-289032-2-comparatif-memoire-ddr3.html&act=url

(Original)
http://www.clubic.com/article-289032-2-comparatif-memoire-ddr3.html

Also which out of these 2 sets would you buy?

http://www.aria.co.uk/Products/Components/Memory+-+RAM/DDR3/Dual+Channel+-+%282400MHz%29

I beleave the Redlines are the Hynix ic but not sure on the Tridents??


----------



## CL3P20

..Not familiar with the new Mushkin, but... heres a shot of my Hyper Redlines for daily ... 1.64v @ 800mhz 6-6-6-19 1T



Redline - 998750


----------



## Sam OCX

I wouldn't buy either of those kits as they can be singlesided MFR or B-rev 4Gb Samsung.


----------



## Bullant

Hey guys ,has anyone tried these G skill BBSE ,i heard they are good.Any clocks on them?
http://www.gskill.com/products.php?index=227
Thanks


----------



## CL3P20

clocked some of them on SB.. they werent my sticks.. but set straight to 7-9-7-24 @ 2200mhz with ~1.74v .. felt just like my PSC Gskill, just tighter tCRD. Not sure how BBSE is with IB yet.. dont have any good sticks of it to test any more


----------



## Bullant

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CL3P20*
> 
> clocked some of them on SB.. they werent my sticks.. but set straight to 7-9-7-4 @ 2200mhz with ~1.74v .. felt just like my PSC Gskill, just tighter tCRD. Not sure how BBSE is with IB yet.. dont have any good sticks of it to test any more


Thats sounds good ,they are going cheap


----------



## 636cc of fury

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bullant*
> 
> Thats sounds good ,they are going cheap


I would pass on those, most 2000 BBSE I have tested is so so (2400 8-10-7-25)


----------



## Bullant

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *636cc of fury*
> 
> I would pass on those, most 2000 BBSE I have tested is so so (2400 8-10-7-25)


Oh thanks Loud,i just don't recall seeing any clocks on them so thought i may ask.
Thanks


----------



## Sam OCX

Those Ripjaws need not be BBSE, might be PSC as well.
BBSE on 2000C9 Ripjaws and Tridents is not too bad but it might take you a dozen kits to find something really worthwhile on Ivy.


----------



## FtW 420

I made that mistake, I was trying to clock my trident 2000Mhz 9-9-9 24 1.6V kit like bbse & thought it was a complete dud, until someone pointed out to look at the serial # & I realized it was PSC.
I do have a trident bbse kit in the mail to try out now...


----------



## Bullant

Thanks Sam , I've missed out on the now they past in at $20 and they had 640 in the code number BBSE?


----------



## 636cc of fury

The serial is the obvious give away for BBSE (0640) and usually 1.65v vs 1040 serial for PSC and they usually come clocked at 1.6v

small but subtle differences:thumb:


----------



## coolhandluke41

I have this two sets inbound


----------



## ivanlabrie

Very nice Luke!
I've spotted thos but my bid was 20usd lol

I also had to pass on a 2133 9-11-9-27 ripjaws kit at fleabay cause of limited funds :/


----------



## Catscratch

These are PSC (1040) Gskill RipjawsX rams running at advertised 1866 mhz 8-9-8-24 1t @ 1.6v
The picture shows 2t but it had problems running at that cr.


----------



## Bigdale7

Hey everyone... I'm a total newby to ram overclocking and was hoping to get some thoughts on this ram pkg

Thanks for your input


----------



## Bigdale7

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=20-231-503&nm_mc=TEMC-RMA-Approvel&cm_mmc=TEMC-RMA-Approvel-_-Content-_-text-_-

whoops.. forgot to include the link


----------



## Sam OCX

These were Hynix BFR, then switched to Hynix CFR and now these seem to be Samsung.
Which Samsung - I don't know. If singlesided stuff (which is most likely given spec and price) then "these will do spec", if dual-sided stuff, then it's an amazing value for money.


----------



## Bigdale7

Thanks for the info, I appreciate your helping me.. I have ordered them and should get it today or tomorrow.. so we'll see.. I'll let you know whaat they turn out to be..


----------



## ivanlabrie

Guys, what do you think of these?

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820148561

I was considering reccomending them when people ask for advice for gaming rigs and the like...Pretty cheap and convenient, cause they fit under anything.
I've also seen some nice results with them, doing 2133mhz 9-9-9 with little voltage.

edit: lol


----------



## kow_ciller

Looks alot like [email protected]


----------



## Sam OCX

Those Ballistix are certainly not Hynix or Samsung ... still, I see no reason not to recommend them.


----------



## ivanlabrie

I'd consider them a better choice for regular builds, cause of the fact that they bin them as pairs at least...and the price for 16gb is decent.


----------



## ivanlabrie

What about these?

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Mushkin-993990-16GB-4x4GB-DDR3-2000MHZ-PC3-16000-Blackline-Frostbyte-9-11-9-27-/160926069810?pt=US_Memory_RAM_&hash=item2577f0f432


----------



## SonDa5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sam OCX*
> 
> Those Ballistix are certainly not Hynix or Samsung ... still, I see no reason not to recommend them.


HYKO IC? Do you know what ICs it has?

I'm thinking the 2x4GB kit will over clock better but I haven't seen any reviews of them.

These Crucial LP sticks come with xmp profiles while the SAmsung LP kits don't. Would be interesting to see a comparison review of both of them compared to each other.


----------



## ivanlabrie

Just stumbled upon some new Avexir BBSE, if anyone's interested pm me. Pretty cheap!


----------



## fruitflavor

is there a place where i can read all about rams? i've looked up some stuff and none of them gives clear picture of anything. just fleeting mentions.
I think benching ram is probably least stressful since it's one of the "cheaper" components for the computers.


----------



## SonDa5

My sweet $34.99 SAMMY monsters.


----------



## coolhandluke41

nice picture SonDa5 and nice batch ,enjoy


----------



## SonDa5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *coolhandluke41*
> 
> nice picture SonDa5 and nice batch ,enjoy


Thanks. Do you think I can over clock these beyond 2133mhz?

I know nothing of the batch but these got me excited and I just ordered another set from Newegg.

Newegg has them for $34.99 with free shipping and this coupon takes off 10% for next 48 hours or so....

EMCJHND25


----------



## coolhandluke41

possible 2800 (around 1.71v if i remember correctly )



_courtesy of Dumo_
http://www.xtremesystems.org/forums/showthread.php?280976-Samsung-generic-HCH9-dbl.-sided-2X4GB

P.S. little update on Samsung generic HCH9 (had them in my other mobo before it was send for RMA)
one of the sticks was bad in mu previous tests ,here is all 4 on OC Formula
16 Gb (1.68v)


8Gb (1.77v)


----------



## SonDa5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *coolhandluke41*
> 
> possible 2800 (around 1.71v if i remember correctly )


Mine get unstable with voltage higher than 1.55v. Going o put some heat sinks on them to see if that helps. Looks like a great batch. So happy MSI fixed he BIOS on my MB to support these.


----------



## kow_ciller

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SonDa5*
> 
> HYKO IC? Do you know what ICs it has?
> I'm thinking the 2x4GB kit will over clock better but I haven't seen any reviews of them.
> These Crucial LP sticks come with xmp profiles while the SAmsung LP kits don't. Would be interesting to see a comparison review of both of them compared to each other.


They use some newer D9 IC's.
There are plenty of reviews for the 2x4gb sets of Ballistix Elite. Although they should be on the same IC's


----------



## Farmer Boe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kow_ciller*
> 
> They use some newer D9 IC's.
> There are plenty of reviews for the 2x4gb sets of Ballistix Elite. Although they should be on the same IC's


Hey kow ciller, do you have a link to the Ballistix Elite reivew you are referencing? I have some Ballistix Tactical Tracer which seems pretty decent. They can do 2270MHz at 8-8-8-24 timings on my FM2 system. Haven't tested them in the Sandy rig or FM1 system yet.


----------



## ivanlabrie

That's actually pretty nice!








Didn't expect that from d9's...

Quick question for the pros here: what's the point in high mhz/loose timings ram for competitive benching besides max clocks?


----------



## Sam OCX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> what's the point in high mhz/loose timings ram for competitive benching besides max clocks?


Apart from e-peen / bragging rights, going over 1400MHz makes no sense at all.


----------



## ivanlabrie

Still, 1400mhz seems like quite a stretch...seeing all those threads at XS with dominator platinum/2666c10 kits doing 1400mhz cl9 I start to wonder if those are worth it or if a good psc/bbse kit can trump them anyway. (Which to my understanding is the case)

I'm gonna have to learn to tweak subs properly, perhaps the ROG bios presets are a good start? Getting an mvg soon...


----------



## Sam OCX

Good PSC or BBSE are ridicilously hard to find, in the end they will cost you more than a high-binned 1400C9-capable Samsung set and they will only beat those Samsungs when put under cold.

ROG presets are wrong in many ways, but still better than nothing for a start.


----------



## ivanlabrie

I have a bbse and a psc kit already...you think 1400c9 beats 1200 c7-11-7-24?
I have lots to learn still, I only know how to tweak certain timings but most of the tertiaries are completely foreign to me.


----------



## Sam OCX

I'd say you need at least 1300 8-11-7 (BBSE) or 1333 8-12-7 (PSC) to compete with 1400 9-12-12.


----------



## PolRoger

Some tests of my retail GSkill TridentX 2400C9 2x4GB kit with "2500" serial number...HYK0?? I haven't removed the heatspreader to confirm ic. Running an ASUS MVG/3570K... BIOS 1309



2400 9-11-11-28-1T 1.595v dram - Samsung 2x4GB medium preset:

2400 9-11-11-28-1T 1.615v dram - auto subs: (note: Higher MemTweakit efficiency score with auto at 2400 vs. Samsung medium preset)

2600 10-12-12-28-1T 1.585v dram - auto subs:

2600 10-12-12-25-1T 1.600v dram - Samsung 2x4GB medium preset:

2666 10-12-12-31-1T 1.660v dram - auto subs: (note: The imc of my 3570K is not as strong when running 2666 speeds vs. 2400/2600)

2666 11-13-13-31-1T 1.660v dram - Samsung 2x4Gb medium preset:


----------



## ivanlabrie

2666c10 with auto is pretty strong it seems...
Can you tighten anything further?


----------



## PolRoger

Maybe... I was really just trying to convey for this particular kit... the ~minimum dram voltages for 32M stability at 2400/2600/2666 speeds.


----------



## ivanlabrie

Oh, that's very nice actually...


----------



## SonDa5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PolRoger*
> 
> Maybe... I was really just trying to convey for this particular kit... the ~minimum dram voltages for 32M stability at 2400/2600/2666 speeds.


I got the same kit and it over clocks similar.

My ICs.





It's a great kit but I like my new cheapy $34.99 SAmmy's with HYKO ICs better. With my Sammy's my 24/7 5GHZ over clock uses less voltage and runs cooler. Too good of a price to pass up.










For $34 you can't go wrong. My ram is faster than this Dominator kit that cost $130. http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820233285

Work great with my delidded 3770k at 5GHZ. 1T 9-10-10-24 1.5v DRAM voltage.

http://valid.canardpc.com/2609406

Batch 12/29


----------



## Bullant

Hi guys,
has anyone tried these memory's before,BBSE? I thought I read they are good
http://www.gskill.com/products.php?index=217


----------



## SonDa5

My new 1229 Sammy Greens.

http://valid.canardpc.com/2610619


----------



## coolhandluke41

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bullant*
> 
> Hi guys,
> has anyone tried these memory's before,BBSE? I thought I read they are good
> http://www.gskill.com/products.php?index=217


I tested the 4Gb version in my daily rig a while ago (didn't push them much tho) and i think they have potentials under cold like most BBSE based RAM


P.S. will have this in few days ,got up cheap


----------



## Bullant

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *coolhandluke41*
> 
> I tested the 4Gb version in my daily rig a while ago (didn't push them much tho) and i think they have potentials under cold like most BBSE based RAM
> 
> P.S. will have this in few days ,got up cheap


Thanks,thats a pretty tight TRCD ,BBSE normally run that tight hey


----------



## ivanlabrie

They have tighter trcd walls compared to psc...and any other chip besides cold hypers


----------



## Sam OCX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bullant*
> 
> has anyone tried these memory's before,BBSE? I thought I read they are good
> http://www.gskill.com/products.php?index=217


Not necessarily. These might as well be PSC and, in extremely rare cases (had such a kit) also Elpida Hypers.


----------



## ivanlabrie

You mean with the same 0640 s/n??


----------



## Sam OCX

0640/0650/0660 is BBSE, 0690 is Hypers, 1040 is PSC


----------



## Bullant

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sam OCX*
> 
> 0640/0650/0660 is BBSE, 0690 is Hypers, 1040 is PSC


They are the 0650 ones and there are some 0640 ones too 9-9-9-24 both are BBSE?


----------



## ivanlabrie

They can be bbse or conntain mixed elpida ic's...let Sam chime in. Normally you can distinguish them from psc cause the voltage for the same clocks is a bit higher (1.6v kit vs 1.65v) BUT in 2000c9 kits at least there should be no doubt...


----------



## coolhandluke41

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bullant*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Sam OCX*
> 
> 0640/0650/0660 is BBSE, 0690 is Hypers, 1040 is PSC
> 
> 
> 
> They are the 0650 ones and there are some 0640 ones too 9-9-9-24 both are BBSE?
Click to expand...

it's all in OP


----------



## stasio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *coolhandluke41*
> 
> it's all in OP


G.Skill also here:
http://www.xtremesystems.org/forums/showthread.php?283666-Figuring-out-G.Skill-s-SNs&daysprune=100

Kingston :

02 or ELP = Elpida
08 = Micron
16 = Samsung
32 = Hynix
KTC = Powerchip / PSC


----------



## Reefa_Madness

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stasio*
> 
> G.Skill also here:
> http://www.xtremesystems.org/forums/showthread.php?283666-Figuring-out-G.Skill-s-SNs&daysprune=100
> Kingston :
> 02 or ELP = Elpida
> 08 = Micron
> 16 = Samsung
> 32 = Hynix
> KTC = Powerchip / PSC


Anyone have any idea as to what ICs a "12" might be?


----------



## SonDa5

Best I can do with my new Hyko Samsung 2x4GB kit from 12/29 batch is 2246MHZ with 1.55v.

I set my memory speed to 2200mhz with 9-10-10-24 1T with an increase my BCLk a little to get there. This is with my 3770k at [email protected] Vcore.

SuperPi 32m is 6:40 with these settings which matches my best time I had with my Gskill CL9 2400mhz kit that I had over clocked to 2666mhz CL 10-12-12-31 1T at 1.7v ddr voltage. The CL9 Gskill kit sells for almost about $95 at Newegg right now and I got eh Sammy kit for $34.99 from Newegg.









http://valid.canardpc.com/2618023

I think this kit will go alot faster but my MSI Z77 Mpower BIOS is limiting it in speed settings.









Best kit of ram for the money.

This ram helps get my 3dMark11 physics score over 13,000. http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/5249080


----------



## Reefa_Madness

From the standpoint of pure memory overclocking, you might be able to get a little more out of those sticks if you weren't running your CPU right at the edge of its max clocks (unless I'm confusing prior posts by someone else as being yours, I thought I've seen you post that 5GHz is right at your CPU's max).

Dial it back down to something in the range of 4.5GHz and then see if you can't clock your ram a little higher.


----------



## SonDa5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Reefa_Madness*
> 
> From the standpoint of pure memory overclocking, you might be able to get a little more out of those sticks if you weren't running your CPU right at the edge of its max clocks (unless I'm confusing prior posts by someone else as being yours, I thought I've seen you post that 5GHz is right at your CPU's max).
> Dial it back down to something in the range of 4.5GHz and then see if you can't clock your ram a little higher.


5ghz is a nice stable 24/7 oc I run. It's not its max. I also tested the Gskil CL9 2400mhz kits at the same speed. I am seeing the same performance with the Sammys over clocked to 2246mhz CL9 as I did with my much more expensive Gskill Cl9 2400mhz kits over clocked to 2666mhz and I don't have to run as much voltage on the ram or on my CPU IO voltage settings.

The 30nm kits are superior for a little over 1/3 the costs.


----------



## Reefa_Madness

OK, my bad. Must have confused a post by someone else as being yours.

When you say that you are getting the same performance from 2246 CL9 as you are from the other ram overclocked to 2666, what timings are you using for the 2666 and what are you using for purposes of comparing performance? I'm not questioning your results, I'm just curious about your methodology, that's all.


----------



## Reefa_Madness

*coolhandluke41,*

Recognize these chips being used by Team? The pic was posted by ihog6hog over at XS. Note the serial number on the module label...can't help but wonder who got "0001"?
Quote:


> Team Xtreem LV 2600 CL10
> 
> Samsung BCH9


----------



## SonDa5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Reefa_Madness*
> 
> OK, my bad. Must have confused a post by someone else as being yours.
> When you say that you are getting the same performance from 2246 CL9 as you are from the other ram overclocked to 2666, what timings are you using for the 2666 and what are you using for purposes of comparing performance? I'm not questioning your results, I'm just curious about your methodology, that's all.


Only thing I have changed on both sticks was the speed settings and the first 5 timing adjustments and BCLk settings. Left all other ram timing settings on auto.


----------



## Sam OCX

Not happy with this result - tRP is too loose. If tRP doesn't improve on next LN2 run, these are just another rejects.


----------



## Bullant

Hey Sam ,did you try run cas (cl) 7? I loose a lot of efficiency running cas 6 at those speeds and times are a lot worse,just a thought


----------



## Sam OCX

For me, CAS 6 + CAS Write 8 was faster than CAS 7 + CAS Write 7 and a lot faster than CAS 6 + CAS Write 7.
CAS Write 6 didn't work at such frequency with multiple kits that I tried.
Also, with four sticks, even on LN2, you just can't run 1200MHz+ CL6 or CL7 on M5E.

32M time on that screenshot is slow as I ran it with CPU-Z windows open during an exhibition.


----------



## coolhandluke41

I'm having really hard time clocking my two PSC sets (2200C7/2300C8) on both UD5 and OCF can't post 2600 i'm hoping i can get them going on UP7









P.S. any ideas ?


----------



## Sam OCX

yes, sell them











result not final, mem area froze up before I could go on with the testing


----------



## Reefa_Madness

Quote:


> yes, sell them


...and I thought your response was going to be to offer him an even trade.


----------



## Sam OCX

talking seriously, Gigabyte boards do have some issues with PSC memory ... as for ASRock - never tried one, but I heard those boards clock well only using very specific timing combinations (like CL = tWCL and so on)


----------



## coolhandluke41

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sam OCX*
> 
> yes, sell them


trade you for some of your 2600 capable rejects ..can't believe you posted MemTweakIt open ..is that really you Sam ? lol


----------



## Bullant

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *coolhandluke41*
> 
> I'm having really hard time clocking my two PSC sets (2200C7/2300C8) on both UD5 and OCF can't post 2600 i'm hoping i can get them going on UP7
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P.S. any ideas ?


It could be board related,jjc had few problems with OCF getting 2600 memory until he did bios change .I have 7 PSC kits that all do 2600 memory's on my UP5.You tried booting in at 9-12-9-28 1.8v - 1.85v.The UP7 may do it but last i heard it was bit off on PSC still


----------



## Bullant

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sam OCX*
> 
> For me, CAS 6 + CAS Write 8 was faster than CAS 7 + CAS Write 7 and a lot faster than CAS 6 + CAS Write 7.
> CAS Write 6 didn't work at such frequency with multiple kits that I tried.
> Also, with four sticks, even on LN2, you just can't run 1200MHz+ CL6 or CL7 on M5E.
> 32M time on that screenshot is slow as I ran it with CPU-Z windows open during an exhibition.


Interesting,could you not be able to run 4x sticks on the MVE be IMC related?The UP5 does run four dims at 7-10-7-26 1333.May just be UP5 board likes four dims


----------



## coolhandluke41

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bullant*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *coolhandluke41*
> 
> I'm having really hard time clocking my two PSC sets (2200C7/2300C8) on both UD5 and OCF can't post 2600 i'm hoping i can get them going on UP7
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P.S. any ideas ?
> 
> 
> 
> It could be board related,jjc had few problems with OCF getting 2600 memory until he did bios change .I have 7 PSC kits that all do 2600 memory's on my UP5.You tried booting in at 9-12-9-28 1.8v - 1.85v.The UP7 may do it but last i heard it was bit off on PSC still
Click to expand...

hope you right Bullant , should get my replacement board back from RMA next week ,i was pleasantly surprised with ASRock support (Egg denied it due to physical damage-socket but i got replacement via ASRock anyway







)
as for UP7 ,i'm hoping slew rate will make a difference or upcoming bioses which is a long shot ,your UP5 have no problems running PSC which makes me wonder if i did the right decision going UP7 instead of UP5







,i just couldn't resist since i was getting very good deal on it
BTW; someone mention UP5 running 4 DIMMs better than 2


----------



## ivanlabrie

4 dimms better than 2? Odd...
I'll post some results tomorrow, if my cpu works, cause the MVG will get here by then.








I hear g.skill is stocking some psc and bbse for rmas btw. I'm replacing a set of 12800cl7 bbse and see if I get anything better hehe


----------



## CL3P20

I think there are still BIOS issues with setting RTL's for multiple sticks with a lot of boards across all manufacturers.. Just a hunch though. Seems there is so much variance between ; mobo, # of sticks, type of IC.. Yet no matter what the issue.. you will always find someone that is running the identical mobo and RAM without issue .. then you try your mems on another mobo.. and they work like magic.. and better/faster too.. = what the hell ? I dont remember ever encountering issues like these with previous generations [before IB].

There must be something going on.. more so than just said RAM + board..


----------



## coolhandluke41

flashed to new 15o bioses ,set *slew rate 2* and finally was able to to boot and get past 8M 2600c8 on my UD5








i thought this 2300C8 set of PSC was going Ebay


----------



## Bullant

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *coolhandluke41*
> 
> flashed to new 15o bioses ,set *slew rate 2* and finally was able to to boot and get past 8M 2600c8 on my UD5
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i thought this 2300C8 set of PSC was going Ebay


Awesome good to hear you getting it sorted,C8 is nice too @2600


----------



## Bullant

Hi guys a few memory's Ive collected
G skill Pis 2200 7-10-10 PSC
G skill Pis 2133 7-10-7 PSC
G skill Pis 2000 6-9-6 PSC
Corsair GTX2 8-8-8-24 Hyper
G skill Pefect storm 2000 8-8-8-21 0690 = Elpida Hyper
G skill Trident 1600 6-7-6 18 0640 BBSE
Patriots Gaming Series 9-9-9-27 2000 G Series thinking PSC
Have only tested the G skill Pis 2000 6-9-6 PSC and the Patriots on LN2,but so far the Pis 6-9-6 kit is the stand out off all my kits.Will get a AMD and 1366 rig up soon and see what the hypers are like frozen


----------



## Blaze0303

Yay new ram! Viper Xtreme Division 2 2133mhz (HYNIX H5TQ2G83BFR)


----------



## Sam OCX

new toys


----------



## coolhandluke41

please PM me if they don't suit your taste


----------



## Sam OCX

sn 1118 kit:



sn 1121 kit


----------



## coolhandluke41

will flashing this with say 17000CL8D SPD help ,anyone try this ?


----------



## Sam OCX

doubt it, when you're benching you set all the timings manually anyway


----------



## Bigdale7

Hey I just acquired thes sticks (4X4) and was wondering if someone could enlighten me as to their type of chip etc... I see on the first page of this thread that 1500 is Hynix (unconfirmed). I was wondering if we know more now?


----------



## Sam OCX

According to SN, these are Samsung. If these are dual-sided, then these should be revision D that is used on 2400C9, 2600C10 and 2666C10 kits. If these are single sided Samsung then 1200 10-10-12 will be their max.


----------



## Bigdale7

Thanks Sam.. I haven't taken the heat spreaders off... guess I need to


----------



## Cyrious

Got my first set of DDR3











Got these as part of a combo with an EVGA 790i motherboard.
Just one problem: adding another kit alongside these is impossible considering the voltages they need to run at the spec speed on the label (1600mhz 7-7-7-20 *2.0v*). Tis OK though, i'll keep these as spares and purchase a 2x4GB modern kit off the marketplace.... and if i can get lucky, i'll be able to overstuff the 790i board to 16GB of ram.


----------



## Sam OCX

You might just use these at, say DDR-1333 9-9-9 with 1.5V.


----------



## ivanlabrie

Why not pump vdimm on 775 anyway?









Bigdale, look from the pins upwards into the heatsink, no need to remove it to see if you got ram ic's on both sides of the pcb or not.


----------



## CL3P20

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sam OCX*
> 
> You might just use these at, say DDR-1333 9-9-9 with 1.5V.


you thinking they are Micron ?


----------



## Sam OCX

With such spec, options are D9JNx, D9GTx or Samsung HCF0. If you're going to use them on s775 then 2.0V is fine.


----------



## ivanlabrie

I think those are HCF0, I've seem a similar kit sporting those.


----------



## Bigdale7

I did.. and there are ICs on bothsides of the stick! Thanks for the info/suggestion. Now I'll see what I can do with em.. Right now 2200 at stock timings and voltage


----------



## ivanlabrie

Pretty cool then, you can most likely push them higher up.


----------



## Bigdale7

Well I now have em running at 2400, 10-12-11-28 2T with 1.68500 dram volts. Haven't yet tried for anymore and this seems to be about as tight as I can go.. I went up to 1.75 volts and no boot with lower timings or 1T cmd. This is really my first time OCing ram so I'm sure there is still a lot to learn.. any input would be appreciated


----------



## Cyrious

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sam OCX*
> 
> You might just use these at, say DDR-1333 9-9-9 with 1.5V.


No good, i need to be able to run them reliably in excess of 1600mhz as i will be running them 2:1, and in order to get my Q9400 up to 3.6ghz, i need a 450mhz bclock (1800mhz rated), and in order to do that, i need fast ram. If i could get my hands on a kit of that wonderful sammy ram i wouldnt have that problem, but the fact my ram budget is a measly $35 means i cant get the desired 2x4GB kit.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> Why not pump vdimm on 775 anyway?


Because i frankly have no idea whether modern DDR3 can handle that kind of voltage for extended periods of time. I was under the impression that chips under 45nm of any kind do not last very long under voltages higher than 1.65v. Dumping voltage into a modern kit may very well kill them prematurely.

If you all can give me some more info on this though i would be highly grateful.


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyrious*
> 
> No good, i need to be able to run them reliably in excess of 1600mhz as i will be running them 2:1, and in order to get my Q9400 up to 3.6ghz, i need a 450mhz bclock (1800mhz rated), and in order to do that, i need fast ram. If i could get my hands on a kit of that wonderful sammy ram i wouldnt have that problem, but the fact my ram budget is a measly $35 means i cant get the desired 2x4GB kit.
> Because i frankly have no idea whether modern DDR3 can handle that kind of voltage for extended periods of time. I was under the impression that chips under 45nm of any kind do not last very long under voltages higher than 1.65v. Dumping voltage into a modern kit may very well kill them prematurely.
> If you all can give me some more info on this though i would be highly grateful.


The kit is rated for 2v or not?







if it is, why not then? 775 can take it, think of 2.2v ddr2...


----------



## Cyrious

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> The kit is rated for 2v or not?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> if it is, why not then? 775 can take it, think of 2.2v ddr2...


The patriot kit is, but arent the bulk of modern kits limited to 1.65v? i doubt they will like running for extended periods on 2+v should i decide to mix em with the patriots

And with LGA 775, its the MCH that has to directly deal with the ram not the processor like in modern systems, and the MCH that my system is soon to have is rated for 2000mhz 2v ram. What i have isnt the problem. What im UPGRADING TO is, because i personally dont know how well the 790i chipset is going to react running ram that has double the intended max density.


----------



## ivanlabrie

I doubt the memory controller can keep up with higher density than 8gb really...why 16gb in a 775 platform? u mad?


----------



## Cyrious

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> I doubt the memory controller can keep up with higher density than 8gb really...why 16gb in a 775 platform? u mad?


because MOAR RAM is always a good thing.









Ive seen the occasional post where people have managed to get 16 gigs to work on the 790i board, so i dunno i might get lucky.

Also, which of these should i get, especially when it comes to overclocking?
2x4GB 1600 9-9-9 1.5v G.Skill Ripjaws (F3-12800CL9D-8GBRL)
OR
2x4GB 1600 9-9-9 1.5v Corsair Vengeance (CMZ8GX3M2A1600C9)

Assume both are the same price.

Or is someone willing to sell me a kit of 2x4GB DDR2-1866 kit/a 2x4GB kit of samsung wonder ram on the cheap?


----------



## coolhandluke41

having little fun while waiting for proper PSC bioses


----------



## Sam OCX

1157MHz is very low for PSC, have you seen this thread?


----------



## coolhandluke41

yes i posted in it ,anyway this are two different sets tho


----------



## zeropluszero

Trident X 2600C10 - Samsung
Team Xtreem 2400C9 - Samsung
Pi 2200C7 - PSC
Patriot Sector 5 2500C9 - PSC
RipjawsX 2133C9 - PSC
Supertalent 2200C8 - MGH-E Hyper
Ares 2133C9 - Hynix CFR
Trident 2000C9 - BBSE
Perfect Storm 2133C9 - BBSE
Crucial 10th Ann. DDR2 - D9GMH


----------



## Bullant

Some nice memory's you have there zero


----------



## Mikecdm

Those memory trays make things look so organized.


----------



## zeropluszero

thanks bullant.
the bbse are still for sale, i dunno if anyone wants em, pm me if you do.

yeh, i got it off ebay, looks great and keeps everything neat.


----------



## coolhandluke41

Some BBSE ;



still respecting Micron 
*happy New Year everyone !*

P.S. welcome aboard zero nice RAM man ...(another Aussie if i'm not mistaken







)


----------



## Sam OCX

some results from a random 4Gb Samsung stick which I got as dead


----------



## Sam OCX

new toys:



results of one kit:


----------



## ivanlabrie

Nice...what the heck is that xmp 3200 profile? lol


----------



## coolhandluke41

hey Sam what you use for screen capture ,they look so crisp
P.S. nice mb


----------



## Sam OCX

Here's the proggy that I use. Note that it's not too stable at high CPU clocks.

Second kit tested:



  

 

funny fact - both kits are produced on the same day, only have last number different in SN - however, SPD is not the same


----------



## johnvosh

Here's a couple pics of the ram I've collected/have so far that isn't in a computer right now. I have everything from EDO to DDR3


----------



## ivanlabrie

Wow! So much ram...I only have ddr2 and 3a these days. Sold my ddr1 and my rimm stuff was lost long ago.


----------



## coolhandluke41

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sam OCX*
> 
> Here's the proggy that I use. Note that it's not too stable at high CPU clocks.
> 
> Second kit tested:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> funny fact - both kits are produced on the same day, only have last number different in SN - however, SPD is not the same


thanks ,i was using "snapshot" from Lab501 (it looks exactly the same )
Thanks

P.S. same CPU-Z XMP 3200









1.765V

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/29/1765v2666c9.jpg/


----------



## Sam OCX

My snapshot might come from Lab501 as well, you never know









How much voltage for 1334MHz CL9?


----------



## coolhandluke41

1.765v


----------



## Bullant

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *coolhandluke41*
> 
> thanks ,i was using "snapshot" from Lab501 (it looks exactly the same )
> Thanks
> P.S. same CPU-Z XMP 3200
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1.765V
> http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/29/1765v2666c9.jpg/


Nice clocks luke


----------



## coolhandluke41

^^^







almost all AUTO/UD5 but i'll take the credit








Thanks buddy

P.S.

I'm etching to get this set

F3-1600C7D-16GTX

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820231628

anyone have this set ?

.


----------



## Sam OCX

Those 1600C7 are essentially the same as 2400C10, only lower bin and $15 price reduction.


----------



## coolhandluke41

Thank you


----------



## Reefa_Madness

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sam OCX*
> 
> Those 1600C7 are essentially the same as 2400C10, only lower bin and $15 price reduction.


Do you know, or if not, what's your best guess as to what ICs are being used on these? Would it be Hynix or Samsung? Which of the two will run DDR3-1600 at C7? Or could it be something else?


----------



## Sam OCX

I haven't seen G.Skill use Hynix MFR on 8Gb sticks (otherwise there would have been DDR3-2600+ rated modules) so I'd put 1600C7 on Samsung 4Gbit B-rev, same as 2400C10.


----------



## Reefa_Madness

Thanks for the reply.

Would those likely be the same chips then that were being used on the single-sided 2x4GB DDR3-2400 C10 Trident X kits with the "1500" S/Ns? Those topped out around 2500-2550 on the single-sided modules.


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *coolhandluke41*
> 
> ^^^
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> almost all AUTO/UD5 but i'll take the credit
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks buddy
> P.S.
> I'm etching to get this set
> F3-1600C7D-16GTX
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820231628
> anyone have this set ?
> .


Cool!








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Reefa_Madness*
> 
> Thanks for the reply.
> Would those likely be the same chips then that were being used on the single-sided 2x4GB DDR3-2400 C10 Trident X kits with the "1500" S/Ns? Those topped out around 2500-2550 on the single-sided modules.


They sound like Samsung to me...I did cl6 with my Samsung greens no prob.

Got some new ram, courtesy of xsuperbgx @ OCF...

Ripjaws cl6-8-6-24 black heatsink...2x2gb. Pretty cool! More psc for my modest collection


----------



## Sam OCX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Reefa_Madness*
> 
> Would those likely be the same chips then that were being used on the single-sided 2x4GB DDR3-2400 C10 Trident X kits with the "1500" S/Ns?


Yes, those are the same chips.


----------



## eskamobob1

i dont have multiple sets that i can take pics of atm, but i hope some of you will apreciate these beauties


----------



## ivanlabrie

A big bunch of Samsung ram...









Results?


----------



## eskamobob1

lol... not yet... i had them at 1600, and was working on my CPU OC first, but then i got boot loop and had to start classes again, so i probably wont get to work on it until this weekend


----------



## Reefa_Madness

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eskamobob1*
> 
> lol... not yet... i had them at 1600, and was working on my CPU OC first, but then i got boot loop and had to start classes again, so i probably wont get to work on it until this weekend


Are yours single, or double-sided modules?


----------



## eskamobob1

8x double sided for a total of 64GB


----------



## eskamobob1

8x double sided for a total of 64GB


----------



## ivanlabrie

Awesome! and what board/cpu do you have? I'm guessing 3930k...


----------



## eskamobob1

Yup







... And I'm using an XPower II... I'm not very far in yet, but the log is in my sit if u wanna check it out


----------



## coolhandluke41

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eskamobob1*
> 
> ....., but i hope some of you will apreciate these beauties


I'm little disappointed that Gskill abandon this type/style heatsinks,really dig this look ,nice bob


----------



## eskamobob1

Ty... It's too bad I'm replacing them then







... Lol... As much as I want performance I want this build to be stunning, so everything I can (save the HDDs) will be watercooled


----------



## coolhandluke41

If they double sided you shouldn't have a problem selling them (this is nice set for X79 ) good luck


----------



## eskamobob1

Lol... Didn't even know they made single sided 8GB dimms that clocked that high







... And nah... I'm just replacing the HS with an XSPC water block


----------



## Zeek

Thought I'd post here since you guys know more about ram than I do, lol. Just got a 3770K and some of the Samsung Eco 30nm sticks. Currently running em at 2200 9-11-11-28-1T 1.6v and was wondering if that's a good OC for them? Should I keep em like that or should I go lower and tighten the timings?

Oh and I've done about 5 memtest86+ passes with no errors so I think it's pretty stable, not really sure tho :|


----------



## FtW 420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zeek*
> 
> Thought I'd post here since you guys know more about ram than I do, lol. Just got a 3770K and some of the Samsung Eco 30nm sticks. Currently running em at 2200 9-11-11-28-1T 1.6v and was wondering if that's a good OC for them? Should I keep em like that or should I go lower and tighten the timings?
> 
> Oh and I've done about 5 memtest86+ passes with no errors so I think it's pretty stable, not really sure tho :|


You could probably lower the vdimm a bit at those clocks & timings (not that 1.6V will hurt it)
You will want to test stability in windows, memtest86+ is great for checking for a defective stick, but doesn't really test stability.


----------



## Zeek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FtW 420*
> 
> You could probably lower the vdimm a bit at those clocks & timings (not that 1.6V will hurt it)
> You will want to test stability in windows, memtest86+ is great for checking for a defective stick, but doesn't really test stability.


I feel like I see you in every topic I've looked at today, lol. Currently trying to lower down the volts to see if I can get it stable at anything lower. Timings are pretty much as low as I can get em tho. Anything lower on anyone of em fails in prime.


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zeek*
> 
> Thought I'd post here since you guys know more about ram than I do, lol. Just got a 3770K and some of the Samsung Eco 30nm sticks. Currently running em at 2200 9-11-11-28-1T 1.6v and was wondering if that's a good OC for them? Should I keep em like that or should I go lower and tighten the timings?
> 
> Oh and I've done about 5 memtest86+ passes with no errors so I think it's pretty stable, not really sure tho :|


Do some more testing with superpi 32m, IBT max memory for 5 passes or more and hci memtest for each cpu logical thread if you like. IBT and spi 32m are plenty really, hci is better.
That's a nice oc, doubt you can do better with lower clocks cause those sticks don't like too tight timings.


----------



## Zeek

Well I had to loosen the timings a little. 2200 at 10-10-11-28-1T but now at 1.54v better than stock so I'm happy with the results.


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zeek*
> 
> Well I had to loosen the timings a little. 2200 at 10-10-11-28-1T but now at 1.54v better than stock so I'm happy with the results.


Cool! Sounds about right for 24/7 use...You can do 1.65v and try higher too


----------



## Zeek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> Cool! Sounds about right for 24/7 use...You can do 1.65v and try higher too


I don't want to blow up the ram, lol. But I do want to bench later so I might overvolt to see what I can get









Oh and thanks for the help


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zeek*
> 
> I don't want to blow up the ram, lol. But I do want to bench later so I might overvolt to see what I can get
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh and thanks for the help


No sweat...I would go up to 1.7v with those, cause there are some 1.65v rated ram sticks using the same IC, but that's just me. If you don't got a backup kit go up to 1.5-1.575v for extra safety


----------



## Belial

ive heard 1.7-1.8vdimm before for ram max, depending on the IC, for 24/7 overclocks. I ran my kingston hyperx blu 1333CL91.5vs at 1.76v for a while, tightened it further than what's in my sig (sold them before i got to tweak them more, i didnt realize i could overvolt them so far until recently, as in bios 1.65=1.616, but 1.7, 1.75 would throttle to like 1.4v, and then 1.8 would equal 1.76v just fine, and naturally a year ago i just stopped at 1.7 in bios).

That was on amd, but as far as i know there isn't anything where you cant max out the ram voltage on intel.

is it true that the less ram you have, the easier it is to OC, ie 2x2 vs 2x4? Not that you'd notice the difference or anything but generally speaking... like lower VRAM GPUs of a certain model tend to OC better, binning and luck aside.


----------



## Belial

Currently looking at some ram:

http://www.ebay.com/itm/4gb-1600-DDR3-Ram-Kit-2x2-Ballistix-By-Crucial-/121050744246?pt=US_Memory_RAM_&hash=item1c2f2fc5b6
$25
Crucial Ballistix Tactical Tracer. blue led (matching! i know doesnt matter but seriously cant make a choice and that's cheap...)
1600 CL8 1.5v
I think they use microns though, not 100% sure.
Cheapest ram of all though.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/4gb-1600-DDR3-Ram-Kit-2x2-Ballistix-By-Crucial-/121050744246?pt=US_Memory_RAM_&hash=item1c2f2fc5b6
mushkin blackline/ridgelines, 1600 7-10-8-27 1.65v
$27 shipped from canada
You talked about how awesome mushkins were, so, here the 2nd cheapest ram being mushkin enhanced.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Kingston-HyperX-LoVo-4GB-2-x-2GB-240-Pin-DDR3-SDRAM-DDR3-1600-PC3-12800-/380548502254?pt=US_Memory_RAM_&hash=item589a7552ee
Kingston Hyperx LoVo
1600 cl9 1.35v
$29
wont this overclock super far because of its low volts?

then theres a bunch of corsair vengeances for a bit more.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/330838959135?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649
Avexir 2000mhz CL9 1.5v for $37

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820147096
$39 for samsung 1600 CL 11 1.35v

Thinking of going with the crucials because cheap (and LEDs are nice, i must admit), but Im not sure if they are good ram or not, if they can overclock to like 2k+ with 1.65+v...


----------



## Sam OCX

Crucials are most likely Micron D9PFJ.
Kingston can be anything, I once had 1600C9 LoVos with D9PFJ, those weren't good clockers.
Avexirs should be Elpida BBSE.


----------



## Belial

Well i think the crucial ballistix tactical tracers will still go to 2000mhz with 1.65+ on a reasonable timing right, i mean they all overclock?

also got patriot 1600 g2 2x4, and corsair vengeance 1866 cl9 1.5v 2x4 $35 (might be compability issues with nh-d14 on ud3h, i can take off spreaders if issue though)

crucial micron
patriot ?
Vengeance 1866 1.5v Hynix


----------



## thecrim

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Belial*
> 
> Well i think the crucial ballistix tactical tracers will still go to 2000mhz with 1.65+ on a reasonable timing right, i mean they all overclock?
> 
> also got patriot 1600 g2 2x4, and corsair vengeance 1866 cl9 1.5v 2x4 $35 (might be compability issues with nh-d14 on ud3h, i can take off spreaders if issue though)
> 
> crucial micron
> patriot ?
> Vengeance 1866 1.5v Hynix


Have 4 of the cl11 1600 samsungs at 2000 8-9-9-21 1.625v. Go green


----------



## Belial

^ the problem is 2x2gb samsungs dont exist. for one reason or another.

This is the ram I'm looking at now:

Crucial Ballistix Tactical Tracer 2x2gb 1600 CL8 1.5v
Mushkin Enhanced Rideback 2000 CL7 1.65v ( http://mushkin.com/Memory/Ridgeback/996902.aspx)

Same price. I mean the mushkins are really high end stuff... am i missing something? I think the seller thinks they are 1600 (pc3-16000....)


----------



## ivanlabrie

As Sam said, I'd go with the BBSE Avexir Blitz...bnib BBSE


----------



## Cyrious

Guys, i need a suggestion for a high speed kit of ram so i can run it 2:1 on my LGA 775 board. By high speed i mean it needs to be able to handle speeds up to and exceeding 1900mhz. Kit needs to be 2x4GB with black or green heatspreaders. Voltage really isnt a problem since the MCH on the board is made of sterner stuff than the IMC on most modern processors.
The reason why i need such fast ram is because frankly im lazy and dont want to deal with fighting with my memory dividers while going for a high overclock. I just want to be able to set the speed, voltage, and timings, then go without any fuss or worry that they'll get in the way.

TL;DR i need a kit of 2133 w/ black/green spreaders, 2x4GB, suggestions?

Speaking of voltage, whats the max safe voltage for DDR3 before i start to burn the sticks?


----------



## Sam OCX

@ Belial:
2Gb Samsungs do exist, part numbers MV-3V2G3 (single) and MV-3V2G3D (kit) for low-profile modules and M379B5773DH0 for normal-sized stuff.
You mistyped the link for Mushkins in your last post.
1000 7-10-8 pretty much guarantees X-series PSC which is a much better IC than BBSE in the world of Ivy Bridge.
Saw in the neighbour thread that you bought them - would have done the same if I needed 2x2Gb.

@ Cyrious:
950MHz on two dual-sided sticks 24/7 stable is a tall order for X48.
If you're looking for lowest possible timings on 4Gb modules at those sort of speeds - I recommend looking for 4Gb Ballistix modules (1600 CL8 or 1866 CL9) which should run 7-7-7 or 7-8-8.
Maximum 'safe' voltage depends on the ICs and the PCB. In some cases, you might use 2.4V and be fine (I did so for 3 months trying to kill my Cellshock D9GTR).


----------



## Cyrious

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sam OCX*
> 
> @ Cyrious:
> 950MHz on two dual-sided sticks 24/7 stable is a tall order for X48.
> If you're looking for lowest possible timings on 4Gb modules at those sort of speeds - I recommend looking for 4Gb Ballistix modules (1600 CL8 or 1866 CL9) which should run 7-7-7 or 7-8-8.
> Maximum 'safe' voltage depends on the ICs and the PCB. In some cases, you might use 2.4V and be fine (I did so for 3 months trying to kill my Cellshock D9GTR).


Not X48, its 790i, and the 790i is designed to run 2x sticks at 2000mhz, cause when it came out that was right around the time XMP profiles came into play IIRC.
As for running 2 sticks at 950mhz 24/7 stable, im already doing it on my Asus motherboard. Yes, admittedly, its DDR2, but the bclock speeds are still the same. Shoot, i was running my set of kingstons (2 kits of 2x1GB DDR2-1066) on this board 1:1 and they were happy.
My point is that the 790i should have little problem running the 2x4GB sticks at those speeds. It'll start choking on the bclock long before the ram becomes a problem, and that's my intention.

As for the voltage, ah good, at least i know i wont easily nuke my sticks that way.

What about a set of these Gskill snipers? http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820231518


----------



## Belial

No, the link works for the mushkin. Here's the link for what I bought:

http://www.ebay.com/itm/181062888759?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649

He lists them as ddr3 1600 but i think he got confused with pc3 16000. Its clear in the picture what the ram is, 2000mhz cl 7 1.65vs.

i believe they are called mushkin enhanced ridgeback blacklines, but everyone either calls them blacklines or ridgebacks... kind of confusing, especially since the sticker says blacklines when it's more like a ridgeback.


----------



## SonDa5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thecrim*
> 
> Have 4 of the cl11 1600 samsungs at 2000 8-9-9-21 1.625v. Go green


My Samsung Greens at 1.52v, 2242mhz CL 9-11-10-24 1T.





Only problem I have with them is my MSI Z77 Mpower Mother Board doesn't support them very well. I can't get anything faster than 2200mhz setting over clocked with BCLK. My set does look fast though. I bet it could do well on an ASUS motherboard but I'm not going to buy another motherboard just to support this set of under $40 ram.


----------



## PolRoger

@ Sam OCX

What can the best bin Hynix BFR ic kits ~ do with IB?


----------



## Sam OCX

Top BFR bin was 2400 9-11-10 seen on Geil and G.Skill. My 2400C9 RipjawsZ did 32M at 1300MHz / 9-12-11-27 / 1.75V but not much more since the kit just wouldn't play nice with CL10.
I no longer have the kit to-retest, but I hope that Dumo and loud_silence should soon post more results in this thread over at XS.


----------



## coolhandluke41

anyone familiar with this set ?
G.Skill F3-16000CL9D-4GBPIS
CL delay: 9-9-9-24-2N
Voltage: 1.65V


----------



## Sam OCX

If you're talking about the kit that is currently on ebay - there must be a good reason why Roy / Dumo wanted to get rid of them so cheap.
However, 2000C9 PIS are extremely rare, so could make up for an interesting collectors' item


----------



## coolhandluke41

thanks and yes it is on Ebay

P.S. @Dumo ..how bad are they ...







?


----------



## ivanlabrie

Probably around 2200mhz cl7?








I'd get them for the sake of having some Pi's (I have none yet







)


----------



## just_nuke_em

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sam OCX*
> 
> However, 2000C9 PIS are extremely rare, so could make up for an interesting collectors' item


Like this? rare? Hmm, I've never been lucky enough to buy anything "rare"


----------



## coolhandluke41

*


----------



## Bullant

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *just_nuke_em*
> 
> Like this? rare? Hmm, I've never been lucky enough to buy anything "rare"


Hey Nuke,if you get a chance to put some results up off these memory's would be good,you are on ivy?thanks


----------



## Vi0lence

anyone ever run avexir?


----------



## 636cc of fury

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vi0lence*
> 
> anyone ever run avexir?


recently tested a 2800 c12 (MFR) kit.

so so imho


----------



## just_nuke_em

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bullant*
> 
> Hey Nuke,if you get a chance to put some results up off these memory's would be good,you are on ivy?thanks


I don't know much about ram, and don't usually take time to tweak it


----------



## Bullant

No worries mate


----------



## Vi0lence

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *636cc of fury*
> 
> recently tested a 2800 c12 (MFR) kit.
> 
> so so imho


just same as everything else pretty much?


----------



## Reefa_Madness

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *636cc of fury*
> 
> recently tested a 2800 c12 (MFR) kit.
> 
> so so imho


Which kit was that?


----------



## 636cc of fury

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Reefa_Madness*
> 
> Which kit was that?


Dumo's Avexir 2800 c12 kit.

The Dominator Platinum 2666 c10's on the other hand were awesome:thumb:


----------



## SonDa5

Has somebody tried the Team Group built with the HC10 ic?


----------



## Sam OCX

HC10?
I have only seen HCK0 and those would overclock roughly the same as HCH9 of the same revision (C-rev, D-rev or E-rev).


----------



## coolhandluke41

digging my new Gene








i couldn't get Balistix @1200 9-9-9- to pass 32M stable on my previous mobos
http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/191/balisticx24c9991166v.png/


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *coolhandluke41*
> 
> digging my new Gene
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i couldn't get Balistix @1200 9-9-9- to pass 32M stable on my previous mobos
> http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/191/balisticx24c9991166v.png/


Ha! you did the same switch as me...though I killed my ud5h before getting the mvg.
And 9-9-9 sounds good


----------



## SonDa5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sam OCX*
> 
> HC10?
> I have only seen HCK0 and those would overclock roughly the same as HCH9 of the same revision (C-rev, D-rev or E-rev).


This kit looks like it uses the HC10 ICs....
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820313323

Any experience with it?


----------



## Sam OCX

HC10 is only a part of the PN, it says nothing about used ICs.
These Team most likely are single-sided Hynix MFR or Samsung B-rev.


----------



## ivanlabrie

Hynix mfr can do those timings at 1200mhz?


----------



## Sam OCX

It was shown that 2400C11-rated MFR can do 32M at 1200MHz CL9 at 1.65V, so full stability at that frequency is only a matter of better binning.
Also, 1333MHz at x-12-12-x by Ivanqu suggest that 1200MHz at x-11-11-x shouldn't be too difficult.
Put these factors together, and it turns out that even the DDR3-2400 9-11-11 stuff can theoretically be single-sided MFR. Practically, it's not very likely as the makers are more interested in putting their best MFR on expensive DDR3-2666+ rated sticks rather than $90 2400C9.
Still, even the MFR rejects should do 1200MHz 10-12-12 fairly easy.


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sam OCX*
> 
> It was shown that 2400C11-rated MFR can do 32M at 1200MHz CL9 at 1.65V, so full stability at that frequency is only a matter of better binning.
> Also, 1333MHz at x-12-12-x by Ivanqu suggest that 1200MHz at x-11-11-x shouldn't be too difficult.
> Put these factors together, and it turns out that even the DDR3-2400 9-11-11 stuff can theoretically be single-sided MFR. Practically, it's not very likely as the makers are more interested in putting their best MFR on expensive DDR3-2666+ rated sticks rather than $90 2400C9.
> Still, even the MFR rejects should do 1200MHz 10-12-12 fairly easy.


Great didn't know that...I have enough psc and bbse for now though.


----------



## SonDa5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sam OCX*
> 
> HC10 is only a part of the PN, it says nothing about used ICs.
> These Team most likely are single-sided Hynix MFR or Samsung B-rev.


I thought it was the part that determined what the IC was.









Picked up a new set of RAM today that I am hoping use Samsung HCH9 IC since they work well with my motherboard.

Before I open them does somebody know what IC they have and how performance is? I got them hoping they are Samsung HCH9 but I am not sure what they are now.

Team Xtreem LV 8GB (2 x 4GB) 240-Pin DDR3 SDRAM DDR3 2133 (PC3 17000) Desktop Memory Model TXD38192M2133HC9NDC-L

Here they are still sealed in their package.


----------



## SonDa5

Bump for some help on the ram above. I thought it had Samsung HCH9 IC on it. Can somebody that knows confirm the IC and if it is compatible with my Mpower Z77 motherboard?


----------



## Sam OCX

The look of it (capacitors on the front) suggests that these are dual-sided modules. It would be quite hard for Hynix CFR to do 1066MHz CL9 at 1.5V at this price point, so I would put these on D-rev Samsung.


----------



## SonDa5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sam OCX*
> 
> The look of it (capacitors on the front) suggests that these are dual-sided modules. It would be quite hard for Hynix CFR to do 1066MHz CL9 at 1.5V at this price point, so I would put these on D-rev Samsung.


Thanks. I hope they are Samsung. The little capacitors on the front look just like the ones on my low profile 30nm Samsung Green sticks from batch 12/29 that I got not too long ago. Those use HYKO which doesn't work out well for my mother board. Need Samsung. Did a bunch of google searches and couldnt find anything on them. Thanks for your help. I am going to open them up and try them out.


----------



## Reefa_Madness

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SonDa5*
> Those use HYKO which doesn't work out well for my mother board. *Need Samsung.*


HYK0s are Samsung.









I'm guessing you meant to say that you need HCH9.


----------



## Reefa_Madness

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sam OCX*
> 
> It was shown that 2400C11-rated MFR can do 32M at 1200MHz CL9 at 1.65V, so full stability at that frequency is only a matter of better binning.
> Also, 1333MHz at x-12-12-x by Ivanqu suggest that 1200MHz at x-11-11-x shouldn't be too difficult.
> Put these factors together, and it turns out that even the DDR3-2400 9-11-11 stuff can theoretically be single-sided MFR. Practically, it's not very likely as the makers are more interested in putting their best MFR on expensive DDR3-2666+ rated sticks rather than $90 2400C9.
> Still, even the MFR rejects should do 1200MHz 10-12-12 fairly easy.


It would appear, based on clocks and timings, that this model available at the Egg is probably sporting the same parts under the hood as the GEIL Evo Veloce 2400 kit you linked in your post. Would you agree? Parts number is identical, except that the Veloce kit starts of with *GEV* (*G*EIL *E*vo *V*eloce) and this one is *GEL* (*G*EIL *E*vo *L*eggara).

GeIL EVO Leggara Series 8GB (2 x 4GB) 240-Pin DDR3 SDRAM DDR3 2400 (PC3 19200) Desktop Memory Model *GEL*38GB2400C11ADC

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820144642

Thinking about grabbing a kit just to see how it runs. Prefer how the looks of the Veloce heatsinks, but I can live with the Leggara. After all, it is what's under the spreaders that I'm interested in anyways.


----------



## Sam OCX

Normally yes, the ICs on the sticks of same brand with same specs should be the same. But I just don't see a point in having single-sided MFR sticks even if they are decent.


----------



## SonDa5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Reefa_Madness*
> 
> HYK0s are Samsung.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm guessing you meant to say that you need HCH9.


I need the HCH9. Now I am scared to open them up. Probably going to just return them if I don't find out more info about them.


----------



## Reefa_Madness

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sam OCX*
> 
> Normally yes, the ICs on the sticks of same brand with same specs should be the same. But I just don't see a point in having single-sided MFR sticks even if they are decent.


Just for grins...and comparisons. No other reason.


----------



## Reefa_Madness

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SonDa5*
> 
> I need the HDH9. Now I am scared to open them up. Probably going to just return them if I don't find out more info about them.


Typically Team has used Samsung ICs on those kits. The 2400 C9 kits were HCH9 so there is a good chance that the 2133s are HCH9, but probably didn't make the cut for use in the 2400 kits. That doesn't mean that they won't run 2400 or even 2600, just that they will probably require more voltage than those binned for the 2400 kits.

I thought you already had a kit of HCH9 based GSkill 2400 C9.


----------



## CL3P20

I have the Team 2133mhz kit.. and yes they are HCH9.. Team labels the IC in the serial # ..this kit will do +2666mhz with 1.76v CL10 tRCD13



*check out the link.. you can spot IC type in the model description/part #

http://www.newegg.com/Product/ProductList.aspx?Submit=ENE&DEPA=0&Order=BESTMATCH&N=-1&isNodeId=1&Description=team+group+xtreem


----------



## decimator

Good info, CL3P20. Do you know if there's a cheaper kit with HCH9's? That 2133MHz Teamgroup kit is at a decent price on Newegg and I wouldn't mind buying it, but just wondering if I can get the same IC's for less. Not looking to take my chances on value RAM, though. I just want a kit that's guaranteed to have those IC's.


----------



## Reefa_Madness

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CL3P20*
> 
> I have the Team 2133mhz kit.. and yes they are HCH9.. Team labels the IC in the serial # ..this kit will do +2666mhz with 1.76v CL10 tRCD13
> 
> 
> 
> *check out the link.. you can spot IC type in the model description/part #
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/ProductList.aspx?Submit=ENE&DEPA=0&Order=BESTMATCH&N=-1&isNodeId=1&Description=team+group+xtreem


I must be really dense. Can you walk me thru the IC description in the Part #

*Use this one*
Team Xtreem LV 8GB (2 x 4GB) 240-Pin DDR3 SDRAM DDR3 2133
TXD38192M2133HC9NDC-L

*I read this as:*
TX3 = Team Xtreem DDR3
8192M = 8GB (8x1024 megabytes = 8192)
2133 = rated ram speed DDR3-2133
H = unknown
C9 = CAS 9
N = unknown
DC = number of modules - dual channel kit
-L = LV or "Low voltage" (part of model description)

*and then this one*
Team Xtreem LV 16GB (4 x 4GB) 240-Pin DDR3 SDRAM DDR3 2400
TXD316G2400HC10QQC01

*I read this as:*
TX3 = Team Xtreem DDR3
16G = 16GB
2400 = rated ram speed DDR3-2400
H = unknown
C10 = CAS 10
Q = unknown (or NE error, as none of the others have this extra "Q")
QC = number of modules - quad channel kit
01 = unknown, but would appear to maybe designate the model (change from previous method or a new revision?)

*and this one*
Team Xtreem Dark 16GB (4 x 4GB) 240-Pin DDR3 SDRAM DDR3 1600
TXD316G1600HC9QC-D

*I read this as:*
TX3 = Team Xtreem DDR3
16G= 16GB
1600 = rated ram speed DDR3-1600
H = unknown
C9 = CAS 9
QC = number of modules - quad channel kit
-D = "Dark" (part of model description)

So do you think that the "H" designates "HCH9"? Other ICs start with H also, such as HYK0, or even Hynix H9C.

What am I missing here?


----------



## Sam OCX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CL3P20*
> 
> *check out the link.. you can spot IC type in the model description/part #


And in which way, if you don't mind saying?

Team Xtreem high-end DDR3 part numbers go as follows
*TXD3* - obviously means Team Xtreem DDR3
*4G/8G/16G/32G* - means size
*2133/2400/2600/2666/2800* - means rating
*H* - same on all modules
*C9/C10/C11* - means CAS latency
*no letter, C/D/N or Q* - there is no letter or C on CL11 models, D on CL12 models, H on CL9 models and Q on CL10 models, most likely this is related to previous CAS latency
*DC/QC* - dual or quad kit
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *decimator*
> 
> Do you know if there's a cheaper kit with HCH9's? That 2133MHz Teamgroup kit is at a decent price on Newegg and I wouldn't mind buying it, but just wondering if I can get the same IC's for less. Not looking to take my chances on value RAM, though. I just want a kit that's guaranteed to have those IC's.


Not even Team 2133C9 are guaranteed to have the proper Samsungs, so you won't certainly find them as 'guaranteed' on anything cheaper.


----------



## Reefa_Madness

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sam OCX*
> And in which way, if you don't mind saying?


Seems you and I are struggling with the same question. I don't feel so stupid now.


----------



## SonDa5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *decimator*
> 
> Good info, CL3P20. Do you know if there's a cheaper kit with HCH9's? That 2133MHz Teamgroup kit is at a decent price on Newegg and I wouldn't mind buying it, but just wondering if I can get the same IC's for less. Not looking to take my chances on value RAM, though. I just want a kit that's guaranteed to have those IC's.


Good question but from what I have seen the Team Groups over clock very well and this kit looks very nice with full size PCB and nice heat sink.

They go out of stock quick and newegg and that is why I picked them up yesterday.

10% of with coupon BTEXWVW22 not sure if the coupon still works.


----------



## SonDa5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CL3P20*
> 
> I have the Team 2133mhz kit.. and yes they are HCH9.. Team labels the IC in the serial # ..this kit will do +2666mhz with 1.76v CL10 tRCD13
> 
> 
> 
> *check out the link.. you can spot IC type in the model description/part #
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/ProductList.aspx?Submit=ENE&DEPA=0&Order=BESTMATCH&N=-1&isNodeId=1&Description=team+group+xtreem


Thank you. I hope you are correct.

I bought them thinking they had the HCH9 IC part listed in the model description# number as well. I still haven't opened them. My sticks look a little different than yours.

hhhmmmm.


----------



## decimator

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sam OCX*
> 
> Not even Team 2133C9 are guaranteed to have the proper Samsungs, so you won't certainly find them as 'guaranteed' on anything cheaper.


Fair enough. I don't mind paying more if I have to. So what else is there? Corsair Dominator Platinums? But even these have a chance of being HYK0's, right? I'm talking about the kits rated for lower frequencies...I'm not shelling out more than $150 for an 8GB kit.


----------



## coolhandluke41

in case some of you can't find it (page 1)
TeamX SN#


----------



## SonDa5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *coolhandluke41*
> 
> in case some of you can't find it (page 1)
> TeamX SN#


That doesn't work out for my Team group kit.


----------



## Sam OCX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *decimator*
> 
> Fair enough. I don't mind paying more if I have to. So what else is there? Corsair Dominator Platinums? But even these have a chance of being HYK0's, right? I'm talking about the kits rated for lower frequencies...I'm not shelling out more than $150 for an 8GB kit.


there are still 2400C9 versions of TridentX and Team, also 2600C10/2666C10 versions of TridentX if you're lucky to find them.

What is exactly so bad about HYK0 that noone wants them? On average, they overclock identically do HCH9, HCK0 or any other modification of D-revision Samsung.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SonDa5*
> 
> That doesn't work out for my Team group kit.


What he listed there is actually PN "explanation" of Samsung memory (no idea what for), not Team Group.


----------



## SonDa5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CL3P20*
> 
> I have the Team 2133mhz kit.. and yes they are HCH9.. Team labels the IC in the serial # ..this kit will do +2666mhz with 1.76v CL10 tRCD13
> 
> 
> 
> *check out the link.. you can spot IC type in the model description/part #
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/ProductList.aspx?Submit=ENE&DEPA=0&Order=BESTMATCH&N=-1&isNodeId=1&Description=team+group+xtreem


I opened up the kit and right away I can see that my kit is using a different design PCB and has Samsung printed on 1 end side. The kit uses a single sided IC design with 8 IC on the side.

*BAD NEWS*

One of the sticks wont post in any slot. DOA. Looked it over and appears to be in perfect condition from what is visible.









Called Team group offices in San Jose for verification of IC type used. I'm either going to exhange these or return. First TG kit I have tried and off to a bad start.


----------



## ivanlabrie

Good luck with the rma! Maybe you get hch9 this time around...


----------



## Sam OCX

Well, it could have been worse, you could have been stuck with a pair of crappy single-sided modules but now you have a valid reason to return them for a refund.


----------



## coolhandluke41

hopefully they will take them back since you removed the spreaders ..
P.S. generic M378B5273DH0-CH9 ($50) will own that kit anytime ,end of story


----------



## CL3P20

@ Reefa and Sam - guess I was "reading" too much into those descriptions







I was assuming the "H" and other identifiers were IC type.. thank you for straightening me out on that.. I must have just got lucky on the 8GB 2133- LV kit.. Mine too are single sided on 8x layer BP PCB though


----------



## SonDa5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sam OCX*
> 
> Well, it could have been worse, you could have been stuck with a pair of crappy single-sided modules but now you have a valid reason to return them for a refund.


Don't say that.







I bought the same kit again to try out. I also am getting a refund for the kit that doesn't work.


----------



## SonDa5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *coolhandluke41*
> 
> hopefully they will take them back since you removed the spreaders ..
> P.S. generic M378B5273DH0-CH9 ($50) will own that kit anytime ,end of story


I didn't remove the heat spreaders. The kit didn't work.

Where can I get 2x4GB dual channel kit of those for $50?

I wouldn't be surprised if the Team Group uses uses the same PCB and IC as the Samsung part M378B5273DH0-CH9.

My hyko 8GB kit is probably better than any of these for less money but MSI BIOS sucks for supporting it.


----------



## Sam OCX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SonDa5*
> 
> Where can I get those for $50?
> I wouldn't be surprised if this kit uses the same PCB and IC.


Not quite $50, but very recently there were lots of offers for $20/stick on eBay.

The OEM stuff uses exactly the same ICs, but the PCB is weaker hence voltage scaling at the top end (1.8+) is worse.


----------



## coolhandluke41

https://www.superbiiz.com/detail.php?name=D3-4G133S1


----------



## SonDa5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *coolhandluke41*
> 
> https://www.superbiiz.com/detail.php?name=D3-4G133S1


I saw that. OOS unfortunately. If they were in stock I would try it. Thanks.


----------



## SonDa5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sam OCX*
> 
> Not quite $50, but very recently there were lots of offers for $20/stick on eBay.
> 
> The OEM stuff uses exactly the same ICs, but the PCB is weaker hence voltage scaling at the top end (1.8+) is worse.


That is something to think about. For under $70 the TG kit I bought looks like a great choice if it has better PCB and the IC I want.


----------



## Sam OCX

Anything can happen, but to be honest I don't think that you are going to get proper Samsung on your RMA kit.
Usually, once they change the ICs, they change them for good.


----------



## Vi0lence

what would i need to tweak in order to get the timings on my ram down a little? can i even do that?


----------



## coolhandluke41

i bought some cheap sticks just for spreaders so i can use on this set
http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/812/spreaders.jpg/

1.68v


----------



## Reefa_Madness

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SonDa5*
> 
> That is something to think about. For under $70 the TG kit I bought looks like a great choice if it has better PCB and the IC I want.


As Sam pointed out, if they have gone to the single side Samsung chips then those would be the same ones that GSkill was using on the 2400 C10 kits. On average 2500-2550 was about all those got. I wouldn't expect anything different from the Team kit.

At this point it appears that new 2x4GB kits will most likely be either like these single-sided, or HYK0 based (which I would take over the single-sided).

You could try to find yourself a kit of some Corsair Dominators or Vengeance ver 4.13. Those will still be HCH9. If you find a different version then all bets are off. Has to be 4.13 for HCH9s.


----------



## Reefa_Madness

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *coolhandluke41*
> i bought some cheap sticks just for spreaders so i can use on this set


What voltage did those require for 2600 C10?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *coolhandluke41*
> 
> https://www.superbiiz.com/detail.php?name=D3-4G133S1


The generic HYK0s on the full-sized PCB are also sold out at Superbiiz.

Samsung DDR3-1600 4GB/256Mx8 Samsung Chip Original Memory - M378B5273DH0-CK0
https://www.superbiiz.com/detail.php?name=D3-4G1600S

Does anyone know if by chance these (HYK0 D-revision) are now EOL, as well?


----------



## Sam OCX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Reefa_Madness*
> 
> What voltage did those require for 2600 C10?
> 
> Does anyone know if by chance these (HYK0 D-revision) are now EOL, as well?


1.68V, is in the post.

Technically, even revision C is still in production. However, the production figures for revisions C and D must be very low as Samsung works primarily with large OEMs, who don't care much about how it clocks and just give preference to the newer (cheaper and/or more energy efficient) stuff.


----------



## jacksonn24

im picking up some team group 2666 cas 10 next week not sure how they will be but hope the r good


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jacksonn24*
> 
> im picking up some team group 2666 cas 10 next week not sure how they will be but hope the r good


With that sig rig??


----------



## decimator

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sam OCX*
> 
> there are still 2400C9 versions of TridentX and Team, also 2600C10/2666C10 versions of TridentX if you're lucky to find them.


Like these? I believe these are HYK0 IC's now.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sam OCX*
> 
> What is exactly so bad about HYK0 that noone wants them? On average, they overclock identically do HCH9, HCK0 or any other modification of D-revision Samsung.


I already have a kit of HYK0's to play around with. Wanna try something new. And no, before anybody gives me grief about it, I won't be using my sig rig with this RAM. I know Thubans have garbage IMC's for these.


----------



## SonDa5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *decimator*
> 
> Like these? I believe these are HYK0 IC's now.
> I already have a kit of HYK0's to play around with. Wanna try something new. And no, before anybody gives me grief about it, I won't be using my sig rig with this RAM. I know Thubans have garbage IMC's for these.


HYKO doesn't work well in some mother boards. Not IMC related but mother board BIOS related.


----------



## jacksonn24

no just got 3770k & z77x-up7 just havent updated my rig info


----------



## ivanlabrie

AFAIK Gigabyte and Msi won't play nice with these...but I believe Sin0822 posted a fix for GB boards in the Samsung memory thread. It involved beta bioses and changing the slew values.


----------



## decimator

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SonDa5*
> 
> HYKO doesn't work well in some mother boards. Not IMC related but mother board BIOS related.


I was talking in general. With a Thuban, most people can't get 2000MHz stable with the Samsung Green HYK0 RAM, no matter what mobo they're using.


----------



## Reefa_Madness

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sam OCX*
> 
> 1.68V, is in the post.
> 
> Technically, even revision C is still in production. However, the production figures for revisions C and D must be very low as Samsung works primarily with large OEMs, who don't care much about how it clocks and just give preference to the newer (cheaper and/or more energy efficient) stuff.


Thanks for the voltage info...my old eyes failed me again.









Newegg is showing the Samsung LV / LP as Discontinued now, as opposed to OOS. It made me wonder if the days of HYK0 are also numbered.


----------



## ivanlabrie

A better IC would be nice...


----------



## Bullant

Hey guys ,anyone had the chance of testing these memorys before, code 640 so BBSE
http://www.gskill.com/products.php?index=215


----------



## Sam OCX

2133C9 Tridents are, on average, slightly better than 2000C9 BBSE Tridents, but still nowhere near RipjawsX 2133C8 levels.


----------



## Bullant

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sam OCX*
> 
> 2133C9 Tridents are, on average, slightly better than 2000C9 BBSE Tridents, but still nowhere near RipjawsX 2133C8 levels.


Ok thanks Sam,they under $30,worth trying?


----------



## Sam OCX

At under $30 per 2x2Gb they are worth to give it a shot.


----------



## Bullant

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sam OCX*
> 
> At under $30 per 2x2Gb they are worth to give it a shot.


Cool thanks man,thanks for help


----------



## MR KROGOTH

This was awhile back.
Figured somebody might enjoy it.

Mushkin DDR2 PC6400 5-5-5-12 1.8v

Screencap taken at 1240 MHz.
EDIT: maybe its 1254 MHz...


----------



## coolhandluke41

we need more pics /pron....maaan

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/819/a1ak.jpg/


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *coolhandluke41*
> 
> we need more pics /pron....maaan
> 
> http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/819/a1ak.jpg/


You got a nice stash of ripjaws x variants there...And what are the black ones, gbpis or some patriot thing? ('over' the mushkins and tridents)


----------



## coolhandluke41

they all PI series (1600c7/2200c7/2300c8) and on the back are 2x Sector5 2400c9


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *coolhandluke41*
> 
> they all PI series (1600c7/2200c7/2300c8) and on the back are 2x Sector5 2400c9


Yeah, I wasn't sure...Sector 5's are nice (19200 9-11-9-27's)
I still don't have a single Pi, I have a strange fascination for that number lol I want some 2133 c8


----------



## coolhandluke41

2133c8 are BBSE x series


----------



## Vi0lence

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> Yeah, I wasn't sure...Sector 5's are nice (19200 9-11-9-27's)
> I still don't have a single Pi, I have a strange fascination for that number lol I want some 2133 c8


theres dominator gt's in the FS section that do 2400 @ 7-11-7 iirc


----------



## coolhandluke41

they are gooone lol


----------



## Vi0lence

nvm. he just updated it lol


----------



## ivanlabrie

Yeah, those were Kow's...I meant c7 sorry!!!








I have only one set of BBSE atm, it clocks nicely on FX8120: cl7-10-7-28-1t at 1200mhz with 1.75v


----------



## SonDa5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SonDa5*
> 
> I thought it was the part that determined what the IC was.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Picked up a new set of RAM today that I am hoping use Samsung HCH9 IC since they work well with my motherboard.
> 
> Before I open them does somebody know what IC they have and how performance is? I got them hoping they are Samsung HCH9 but I am not sure what they are now.
> 
> Team Xtreem LV 8GB (2 x 4GB) 240-Pin DDR3 SDRAM DDR3 2133 (PC3 17000) Desktop Memory Model TXD38192M2133HC9NDC-L
> 
> Here they are still sealed in their package.


This set above had 1 stick that was dead.

Update got a replacement exactly new set as above. They are single sided with SAmsung printed on end of PCB not sure what type of IC.

Here CPU-Z with XMP profile enabled 1.5v.

http://valid.canardpc.com/2666272





Hope they over clock better than my cheapy low profile Samsung Green with HYKO 8GB kit.


----------



## Sam OCX

@luke
How about testing it all and showing some results?









@SonDa5
Here is what you can roughly expect out of single-sided Samsung, on average these are not better than low-profile D-rev.


----------



## decimator

The description on Newegg for this Avexir Core Series kit is as follows:
Quote:


> AVEXIR's AVD3U26661104G-2CI is a Dual channel 512M x 64-bit 4GB(4096MB) x2 DDR3- 2666MHz CL 11 SDRAM(Synchronous DRAM) memory modules, *based on sixteen 256M x 8-bit DDR3 FBGA components per module*.


That means double-sided DIMM's, right? Every Core Series kit on Newegg has the part in bold in the description, even the DDR3-1333 kit. Of course, there's always the risk that Newegg's descriptions are flat-out wrong, but if it's true, it should be easier to identify the IC's they use since they're all double-sided sticks.


----------



## Vi0lence

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *decimator*
> 
> The description on Newegg for this Avexir Core Series kit is as follows:
> That means double-sided DIMM's, right? Every Core Series kit on Newegg has the part in bold in the description, even the DDR3-1333 kit. Of course, there's always the risk that Newegg's descriptions are flat-out wrong, but if it's true, it should be easier to identify the IC's they use since they're all double-sided sticks.


i have that kit and mine are dual sided.


----------



## SonDa5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *decimator*
> 
> The description on Newegg for this Avexir Core Series kit is as follows:
> That means double-sided DIMM's, right? Every Core Series kit on Newegg has the part in bold in the description, even the DDR3-1333 kit. Of course, there's always the risk that Newegg's descriptions are flat-out wrong, but if it's true, it should be easier to identify the IC's they use since they're all double-sided sticks.


Those have funy heat sinks with LED that light up. Also those timings are not that impressive for a double sided kit with 1.65v.


----------



## SonDa5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sam OCX*
> 
> @luke
> How about testing it all and showing some results?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @SonDa5
> Here is what you can roughly expect out of single-sided Samsung, on average these are not better than low-profile D-rev.


Thanks. I wish you could have posted that earlier....







Anyways after my first kit was DOA I got a replacement and over clocking them is coming along.

My batch number may be newer and different than those that you shared with me. I haven't removed the heat shields to look at what type of IC is on my kit but with some tweaking these are starting to perform decent. My HYKO batch 12/29 Samsung Green Low Profile kit could never get to 2400mhz on my mother board.

This is where I am at for 2400mhz with 1.65v on this new Team Group kit.



Not stable though.









The double sided kit was probably the one that came out first that over clocked better. This kit is buggy and unstable on my MB. Probably uses HYKO IC. My MSI MB is a tough one for ram compatibility.


----------



## Reefa_Madness

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SonDa5*
> The double sided kit was probably the one that came out first that over clocked better. This kit is buggy and unstable on my MB. Probably uses HYKO IC.


If your Team kit is single-sided, as you posted earlier, then a 2x4GB kit will NOT be using HYK0, as it takes 8 HYK0 ICs on each side to produce a 4GB module.

If you are lucky, these will end up clocking similar to the GSkill Trident X kit that you posted about on XS back in July.
Quote:


> I'm happy with my single sided "AB40" kit. Not sure what the ICs are but they are fast. Run 2400mhz XMP profile at 1.525v.
> 
> Wont do 2600mhz with stock voltage but will do 2600mhz with 1.725v. So at least they are scaling with voltage.
> 
> 10-13-13-35-2T 2600mhz 1.725v


http://www.xtremesystems.org/forums/showthread.php?280533-G.SKILL-TridentX-2400MHz-modular-great-and-cheap-99&p=5120031&viewfull=1#post5120031


----------



## Reefa_Madness

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SonDa5*
> 
> Those have funy heat sinks with LED that light up. Also those timings are not that impressive for a double sided kit with 1.65v.


Typical numbers for Hynix (CFR if double-sided, MFR if single-sided) based modules...every one of the 2666 2x4GB kits currently available at the Egg has those same timings (11-13-13-35).

Only exception is the 10-12-12-31 Corsair $500 quad kit of 4x4GB and that is using Samsung HCH9 chips, not Hynix.

Some of those Hynix CFR will clock in excess of 2800, so C11 is the trade-off for the high MHz.


----------



## Sam OCX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SonDa5*
> 
> Not stable though.


Try tRP 12 for 1200MHz, my kit wasn't stable at 1200MHz tRP 11 either.


----------



## CL3P20

Was gonna say.. Or more volts should get you there as well


----------



## jacksonn24

okay have a question for every1 i just bought a 3770k and z77-up7.need help deciding on either corsair dominator platinum 2666 cas 10 or team group 2666 cas 10. corsair is 4x4 & $500 and team group is 2x4 & $300


----------



## Sam OCX

If you want memory for daily use, I wouldn't recommend either of these kits. Not all CPUs can do DDR3-2666 daily stable and difference between 2666C10 and three times cheaper stuff will barely be noticable in day to day use.

If you want memory for benching, 2666C10 seem to clock a little bit better, on average.


----------



## jacksonn24

for benching


----------



## jacksonn24

i just bought the corsair 2666 cas 10 from newegg


----------



## jacksonn24

so it all depends on my processor weather i can run it at 2666?


----------



## PolRoger

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jacksonn24*
> 
> okay have a question for every1 i just bought a 3770k and z77-up7.need help deciding on either corsair dominator platinum 2666 cas 10 or team group 2666 cas 10. corsair is 4x4 & $500 and team group is 2x4 & $300


Where are the 2x4gb Team 2666 C10 kits in stock?


----------



## Vi0lence

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PolRoger*
> 
> Where are the 2x4gb Team 2666 C10 kits in stock?


nowhere. i even called the company and they never called me back. left 2 messages with people there. i got no response.


----------



## jacksonn24

http://www.overclockers.co.uk/showproduct.php?prodid=MY-010-TG


----------



## jacksonn24

bout $300 shipped to me which is wisconsin


----------



## Vi0lence

and they will ship there? there going to have to go through customs and all. will take like 2 weeks to get them. i hate customs.


----------



## jacksonn24

i know they ship to the states too because i messaged them and asked and they told me be around $300 USD shipped to my zip code in wisconsin

i bought something from dimastech which is in Italy and i got it in less than a week so doesnt take that long

im thinkin bout grabbing a kit later today if they have any left only have 2 in stock.havent decided cause i just bought the corsair 2666 cas 10 earlier


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jacksonn24*
> 
> im thinkin bout grabbing a kit later today if they have any left only have 2 in stock.havent decided cause i just bought the corsair 2666 cas 10 earlier


Just bin them and collect them, if they ain't good resell on fleabay...minor loss if any.


----------



## coolhandluke41

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jacksonn24*
> 
> i just bought the corsair 2666 cas 10 from newegg


if you have solid IMC you can run this set 2800 C9 (1.9v) great choice


----------



## Vi0lence

got new toys for this other small bench build im doing. Dominator gt's 1600mhz, 7-7-7-20 timings. gonna see how they run.


----------



## SonDa5

Pain in the ass finding a good kit of ram that is compatible with my MSI Z77 Mpower mother board.

Ordered 2400 mhz CL9 Gskill 8GB kit. If these will do 2600mhz CL10 with 1.65v I will be happy with them.

My samsung HYKO are awesome but don't work well with my mother board. If I had ASUS mother board I think my HYKO Samsung Green will do 2600mhz.
Sucks I have to spend more money for the speed that I want just because my MB BIOS doesn't work well with HYKO IC.


----------



## Reefa_Madness

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SonDa5*
> 
> Pain in the ass finding a good kit of ram that is compatible with my MSI Z77 Mpower mother board.
> 
> Ordered 2400 mhz CL9 Gskill 8GB kit. If these will do 2600mhz CL10 with 1.65v I will be happy with them.
> 
> My samsung HYKO are awesome but don't work well with my mother board. If I had ASUS mother board I think my HYKO Samsung Green will do 2600mhz.
> Sucks I have to spend more money for the speed that I want just because my MB BIOS doesn't work well with HYKO IC.


Alternatively, you could always sell the MSI and buy a mobo that likes memory.


----------



## coolhandluke41

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SonDa5*
> 
> Pain in the ass finding a good kit of ram that is compatible with my MSI Z77 Mpower mother board.
> 
> Ordered 2400 mhz CL9 Gskill 8GB kit. If these will do 2600mhz CL10 with 1.65v I will be happy with them.
> 
> My samsung HYKO are awesome but don't work well with my mother board. If I had ASUS mother board I think my HYKO Samsung Green will do 2600mhz.
> Sucks I have to spend more money for the speed that I want just because my MB BIOS doesn't work well with HYKO IC.


I would make sure your mobo is the one to blame..my first Ivy i7 was horrendous =>2400 wall ,no matter what voltage i tried,test your IMC first before switching motherboard


----------



## Reefa_Madness

Actually, if you read thru the MSI Z77 Mpower thread here at OCN you will find that what SonDa5 says about the mobo and HYK0 is a recurring theme with a lot of guys. The MSI and HYK0 don't seem to play nice.

Of course I was just joking about getting a new mobo, but at the same time it does appear that the Asus Z77 boards are more tuned for memory overclocking and the ASRock Z77 OC Formula is pretty good, too.

But you are absolutely right that if your CPU's IMC is weak, you aren't going to hit 2600-2800+ no matter what ram you've got in the slots.


----------



## ivanlabrie

Just get an MVG and sell that board, or get an MVF if you NEED atx.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vi0lence*
> 
> got new toys for this other small bench build im doing. Dominator gt's 1600mhz, 7-7-7-20 timings. gonna see how they run.


Sounds like Hypers...you know which rev those are? Timings scream Elpida, most likely hypers.
They tend to need loads of vdimm, which makes them not clock so good with IB/SB, but better with AMD/775/x58 and the like. They also aren't as good as psc or bbse for 2d benches.


----------



## PolRoger

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> Just get an MVG and sell that board, or get an MVF if you NEED atx.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sounds like Hypers...you know which rev those are? Timings scream Elpida, most likely hypers.
> They tend to need loads of vdimm, which makes them not clock so good with IB/SB, but better with AMD/775/x58 and the like. They also aren't as good as psc or bbse for 2d benches.


The Dom GT 1600 C7 and the standard Dom 1600 C7 kits that I've seen are revision 2.2... should be BBSE.


----------



## Sam OCX

1600C7 GT ver2.2 are BBSE, ver2.1 are BASE (barely do spec), ver2.1A are Hypers.
I've also seen 1600 7-7-7 1.65V Dominators with ver3.1 and ver3.2, which indicates Micron.


----------



## ivanlabrie

I guess many ic's could do the spec, didn't know they were some micron ones though. BASE and BBSE is no surprise though.


----------



## FtW 420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SonDa5*
> 
> Pain in the ass finding a good kit of ram that is compatible with my MSI Z77 Mpower mother board.
> 
> Ordered 2400 mhz CL9 Gskill 8GB kit. If these will do 2600mhz CL10 with 1.65v I will be happy with them.
> 
> My samsung HYKO are awesome but don't work well with my mother board. If I had ASUS mother board I think my HYKO Samsung Green will do 2600mhz.
> Sucks I have to spend more money for the speed that I want just because my MB BIOS doesn't work well with HYKO IC.


Pretty much every ram kit I've tried other than the samsung HYKO works well for at least 2400Mhz on the mpower.
Every PSC based kit I've tried were no problem, BBSE can do it, ripjaws z with hynix (pretty sure CFR) does it, samsung HCH9 was easy.

The mpower just doesn't like the low profile HYKO, 2200Mhz strap is as far as it will go.


----------



## Vi0lence

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sam OCX*
> 
> 1600C7 GT ver2.2 are BBSE, ver2.1 are BASE (barely do spec), ver2.1A are Hypers.
> I've also seen 1600 7-7-7 1.65V Dominators with ver3.1 and ver3.2, which indicates Micron.


these are version 2.2


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FtW 420*
> 
> Pretty much every ram kit I've tried other than the samsung HYKO works well for at least 2400Mhz on the mpower.
> Every PSC based kit I've tried were no problem, BBSE can do it, ripjaws z with hynix (pretty sure CFR) does it, samsung HCH9 was easy.
> 
> The mpower just doesn't like the low profile HYKO, 2200Mhz strap is as far as it will go.


Same behavior happened on my UD5H, but supposedly the auto timings were the culprit, and bios support.


----------



## SonDa5

I just got another 8GB kit of Gskill F3-2400C9D-8GTXD.

This time batch number is 13021500 built in January 2013. Haven't looked at the IC yet but these are also double sided. At 2400mhz xmp settings they work well. Hope hey have the Samsung HCH9 IC.


----------



## MR KROGOTH

Nobody plays with Mushkin these days? Have they slipped that far?


----------



## Reefa_Madness

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SonDa5*
> 
> I just got another 8GB kit of Gskill F3-2400C9D-8GTXD.
> 
> This time batch number is 13021500 built in January 2013. Haven't looked at the IC yet but these are also double sided. At 2400mhz xmp settings they work well. Hope hey have the Samsung HCH9 IC.


From what I've seen posted on various sites, I do believe that the "1500s" of this model are sporting HCH9 chips and the "2500s" are the ones with HYK0 ICs.

Week 02 of 2013 is pretty much "hot off the press". Glad that they're working out for you so far.

I'm a little confused though, didn't you already have a kit of these with HCH9 (your post #348 in this thread)? What happened to those?


----------



## Reefa_Madness

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MR KROGOTH*
> 
> Nobody plays with Mushkin these days? Have they slipped that far?


Mushkin currently doesn't have any highly-binned products on the market. They have a DDR3-2400 CL10 kit that from the few comments that I've seen were only so-so.

I'm not sure why they're sitting this round out, but they certainly aren't producing anything to challenge GSkill and Corsair at the moment.


----------



## coolhandluke41

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MR KROGOTH*
> 
> Nobody plays with Mushkin these days? Have they slipped that far?


I received some older stuff ..out of three sets 1600 c6-8-6

Model 998970 (7-9-7 2200)

Model 996826 (7-11-7 2400 1.68v) working on 7-10-7









Model 996805 (DOA)

will post some results soon


----------



## InsideJob

I should finally receive my Patriot sticks from KowCiller tomorrow or the next day. I can't wait


----------



## coolhandluke41

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bullant*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *just_nuke_em*
> 
> Like this? rare? Hmm, I've never been lucky enough to buy anything "rare"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hey Nuke,if you get a chance to put some results up off these memory's would be good,you are on ivy?thanks
Click to expand...

I was just playing with set of this "fine" PI series Gskills ...donno if they all the same but the samples i received can't do squad period ,i would avoid this
They can do the specs (2T) @ rated frequency but that's about it


----------



## Sam OCX

Could these be T-series? Can they do 1066 7-10-7/8/9 with any voltage?


----------



## coolhandluke41

i will give this another try when i get back from work


----------



## SonDa5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Reefa_Madness*
> 
> From what I've seen posted on various sites, I do believe that the "1500s" of this model are sporting HCH9 chips and the "2500s" are the ones with HYK0 ICs.
> 
> Week 02 of 2013 is pretty much "hot off the press". Glad that they're working out for you so far.
> 
> I'm a little confused though, didn't you already have a kit of these with HCH9 (your post #348 in this thread)? What happened to those?










I did have the kit but then I got the HYK0 Samsung Green kit for $34.00 and I was able to quickly over clock them to just under 2300mhz CL9 1.55v. So I returned the Gskill feeling that the Gskill product for 2.5X the price was not a good deal.

I really thought that with some time I would be able to figure out the Samsung HYK0 kit and be able to over clock them to 2600mhz like others have done with the kit.

Then I figured out that others were having problems over clocking the HYK0 Samsung Green over 2200mhz on my Mother board (MSI Z77 Mpower) because of the Motherboard BIOS limitations.

I got tired of waiting for MSI to fix the BIOS to support the ram and I had a $10 off coupon from Newegg so I decided to order the Gskills again knowing that they are double sided and have the HCH9 chips on them.

Would have been awesome if the Samsung Green HYK0 worked out for my motherboard then I would have stayed with the Samsung kit.


----------



## Reefa_Madness

OK, that explains it.

Best of luck to you with this new kit. Its a shame that the MSI Z77 Mpower and those HYK0s don't play nice.


----------



## SonDa5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Reefa_Madness*
> 
> OK, that explains it.
> 
> Best of luck to you with this new kit. Its a shame that the MSI Z77 Mpower and those HYK0s don't play nice.


Yes it is.

The Gskill kit I bought though expensive performs very well for a 2400mhz kit. I'm happy with it so far.



CL9 2500mhz 1.75v


----------



## ivanlabrie

Looking good so far...
do you plan on going for some cold air runs? You could get some higher clocks with close to 1.9v and cold air


----------



## decimator

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PolRoger*
> 
> Where are the 2x4gb Team 2666 C10 kits in stock?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vi0lence*
> 
> nowhere. i even called the company and they never called me back. left 2 messages with people there. i got no response.


Does the 2666C11 kit perform noticeably worse? It's in stock on Newegg. I'm guessing those sticks can do CL 10 with more voltage.


----------



## Sam OCX

2666C11 Team should be single-sided Hynix MFR-based ... i.e., noticably worse


----------



## coolhandluke41

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sam OCX*
> 
> Could these be T-series? Can they do 1066 7-10-7/8/9 with any voltage?


7-10-7-28-1 @1000 (tWCL 8 only ->XMP is 7,*1T*) will do 32M
anything above 2000 ..even loose PSC profile (9-12-10-) @2133 won't post

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/845/waterx.jpg/


----------



## Sam OCX

The chips are 'alright' being X-series PSC. Have you tried the modules individually?


----------



## coolhandluke41

yeap ..one bad stick ....


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/716/psc2000.png/



i guess it's just my samples


----------



## InsideJob

Got my Patriot's in the mail today









Just to note, if anyone has another 4gb set of these sticks they'd be willing to sell. Please let me know







Thanks in advance.


----------



## Sam OCX

How about some Kingston valuerams?


----------



## Reefa_Madness

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sam OCX*
> 
> How about some Kingston valuerams?


Nice value ram. Clocks better than many of their binned stuff.


----------



## ivanlabrie

Very very nice!
All kvr1333d3n9/2g are psc like those?


----------



## coolhandluke41

I think they Elpida BBSE


----------



## ivanlabrie

Yeah, come to think of it...they might, but not sure.


----------



## coolhandluke41

?

http://www.memory4less.com/m4l_itemdetail.aspx?itemid=1439933376&rid=91&origin=pla&gclid=CPSGlr7ajrUCFQeynQodUwoAFw


----------



## ivanlabrie

Kinda pricey compared to fleabay...I'm in the market for some good cheap 4x4gb sticks btw. Generic hch9 or what?
(it's for my gf's rig but I get to bin them and keep the pair that clocks best)

*4x2gb would do too, these value rams look good...


----------



## Sam OCX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> All kvr1333d3n9/2g are psc like those?


No.
From 2009 to very recently, Kingston had almost no idea how to bin their memory, i.e. their top stuff was binned to do spec but only just and ICs like these X-series PSC ended up on some batches of valuerams just because Kingston had no use for PSC on HyperX.
You can try looking for them, but X-series PSC versions are extremely rare, they make up for way less than 1% of all DDR3 valueram in circulation and I have never seen them outside Europe.
This set comes from the times when I used to bin low-end as well ... I kept them "just for a laugh" whenever I see untested kits go for 5-10x more.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> Kinda pricey compared to fleabay...I'm in the market for some good cheap 4x4gb sticks btw. Generic hch9 or what?


Right now OEM D-rev Samsung is the best option, if you can find it at a decent price.


----------



## ivanlabrie

D-rev hch9...20usd per stick I guess. Close to those lo profile sticks, but better I guess.
Any form of cheaper hynix cfr for high mhz?


----------



## Sam OCX

Samsung OEM stuff is more like $30 per module these days, which is not too far from G.Skill 2400C9 money.

Turns out that 1.68 is not as low as it will go with the values:


----------



## ivanlabrie

Cool! very nice vdimm...And yeah, the jedec specs scream psc-x.


----------



## 636cc of fury

^Sam any reason trrsr is at 6?

Can the modules handle 5 or maybe 4 with a touch more vdimm?


----------



## Sam OCX

Sure they can, this was just an 'Auto' setting to test the lowest stable Vdimm.


----------



## SmokinWaffle

Got the chance to get some Geil BlackDragon, normally pretty standard stuff but this set is 2 X 2GB of 2133MHz @ 9-9-9-28..which seems awesome. Rare?


----------



## Sam OCX

Rare - yes. Awesome - never seen any good BBSE by Geil, so probably not.


----------



## centvalny

The bfr sticks probly need cold to shine. Hope no bad luck this time with black pcb bbse, especially blue gskill xmd newer than 1108...


----------



## 636cc of fury

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sam OCX*
> 
> Sure they can, this was just an 'Auto' setting to test the lowest stable Vdimm.


I see, so no profiles just manually setting primary timings then.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *centvalny*
> 
> The bfr sticks probly need cold to shine. Hope no bad luck this time with black pcb bbse, especially blue gskill xmd newer than 1108...


Man Roy where did you score the ultra rare 2200 c9 rip ? That is awesome those should be pretty nice BBSE, black pcb or not


----------



## centvalny

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *636cc of fury*
> 
> That is awesome those should be pretty nice BBSE, black pcb or not


Traded with Plat. 2666 C11, hope its worth it


----------



## 636cc of fury

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *centvalny*
> 
> Traded with Plat. 2666 C11, hope its worth it


I think it will be


----------



## wyjeba

For now that's all from DDR1/DDR2.
(btw blabla123 is my nick from polish board)
*DDR1*

Corsair XMS Pro 1x1GB PC3200


Corsair XMS Xpert 2x512MB PC3200


Crucial Ballistix 2x512MB PC3200


Geil Golden Dragon 4x256MB PC3500 + 2x256MB PC3200


Geil One 2x512 PC4000


Geil Ultra 2x256MB PC4200


Mushkin XP [991400] 2x512MB PC4400


Transcend 4x512MB PC4000

*DDR2*

Buffalo Firestix 2x1GB PC6400


Cellshock [CS2221041] 2x1GB PC6400


Cellshock [CS2221440] 2x1GB PC8000


Cellshock [CS2221450] 2x1GB PC8000


Cellshock [CS2221550] 6x1GB PC8500


Cellshock [CS2221650] aka Red Devil 6x1GB PC9200


Chaintech Apogee GT 2x2GB PC9200


Corsair XMS2 Dominator 4x1GB PC8888


Corsair XMS2 Dominator 4x1GB PC9136


Crucial 10th Anniversary Edition 2x1GB PC5300


Crucial Ballistix Traxer 2x1GB PC8500


Crucial Lanfest 4x1GB PC6400


Crucial Value 2x1GB PC6400


CSX Diablo 2x1GB PC9600


G.Skill HZ 8x1GB PC6400


G.Skill HZ 2x1GB + 2x512MB PC8000




Geil Evo One 2x1GB PC8500


Goodram Pro 2x512MB PC7200


Goodram Pro 2x1GB PC8500


Mushkin Radioactive [996599r] 2x2GB PC8500


Mushkin XP2 Ascent Black [996619] 2x2GB PC8500


Mushkin XP2 Ascent Red [996623] 2x2GB PC8500


OCZ SLI 2x1GB PC8500


OCZ Flex 3x1GB PC9200




OCZ Titanium Alpha 4x1GB PC8000


Patriot XLK 2x1GB PC6400


Patriot ELK 4x1GB PC9600


Patriot ELK 2x1GB PC9600


Transcend Axeram 3x1GB PC9600


PNY XLR8 2x1GB PC9384


Supertalent 4x1GB PC6400


Team Group Xtreem 4x1GB PC8500


Team Group Xtreem 2x1GB PC9600


----------



## Zeek

So much ram porn


----------



## PolRoger

@wyjeba...

Impressive collection of DDR1/DDR2!









Are you going to post DDR3 next?


----------



## coolhandluke41

wyjeba ...wow









P.S. i'm going to place this submission under OP (i save my second post for "top dog submission"







)


----------



## Reefa_Madness

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *coolhandluke41*
> 
> wyjeba ...wow
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P.S. i'm going to place this submission under OP (i save my second post for "top dog submission"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )


If you guys keep this up, you're going to make me want to post some pics.

wyjeba,

Very nice collection. Saw a module in there that I hadn't seen before...the Apogee GT, plus the heat spreaders on the Mushkin 996619 (black ones) and the 996623 (red ones) must be unique to Europe, or at least I haven't seen them used here in the States. Very nice indeed.


----------



## centvalny

Good signs with 2200 C9 @ 1.89V

Will try to tame her from here

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/254/screenshot121y.png/

Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## wyjeba

Thanks guys.
As I have time I'll do pictures of my DDR3.

These kits bought on ebay U.S.:
Buffalo on D9's - It's hard to buy, but I know about a few sets in Poland. I have PC8500 model too but it is on Elpida: (
Mushkin Ascent - I had 2 sets of black, red is unique.
PNY XLR - Very hard to buy this version.
Supertalent - Sometimes appear on ebay.

Apogee surprisingly was able to get on ebay Europe.


----------



## Reefa_Madness

Quote:


> Mushkin Ascent


Well, when you posted the Ascent name I remembered having seen it before and google came back with lots of hits, so although I'd never seen one, or at least not noticed the spreaders, they were available in the States. I must have been hiding under a rock or something.

Is Apogee a common brand in Europe, or Asia?


----------



## centvalny

Widows of a few 2133 C8

1108 and 1104


----------



## Sam OCX

Where the hell do you keep finding all of these?


----------



## wyjeba

@Reefa
Walton Chaintech is from Taiwan so everything from them is hard to find even at ebay.


----------



## Reefa_Madness

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wyjeba*
> 
> @Reefa
> Walton Chaintech is from Taiwan so everything from them is hard to find even at ebay.


Didn't know "Apogee" was a Chaintech product. I know they manufacture motherboards and such, but wasn't aware that they had a memory line. Thanks for that info.

http://www.chaintech.com.tw/a511_newsrelease_detail.php?serno=75


----------



## centvalny

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sam OCX*
> 
> Where the hell do you keep finding all of these?


Left over from 4 pairs of 2133 C8 black and green pcbs. 3 sticks went "55", only 3 sticks still alive.

Trident 2000 (2) 3X2gb from a bunch of mediocre clocking 2000 C9


----------



## 636cc of fury

G.Skill Flare 2000 7-9-7 @ cold



http://imgur.com/aYGo5AT


----------



## coolhandluke41

sick run fury


----------



## wyjeba

First part of my DDR3 collection


----------



## PolRoger

@wyjeba

Nice DDR3 collection so far!... Looking forward to seeing more.

I don't think I've ever seen or heard of the "Siicon Power" kit before?


----------



## coolhandluke41

,this is pretty cool


----------



## Reefa_Madness

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *coolhandluke41*
> 
> ,this is pretty cool


I would say that it is the most unique ram module that I have personally seen a picture of.

Who is the manufacturer, or is it a custom heat spreader on a "standard issue" module?


----------



## Sam OCX

It's a limited edition version of DDR3 Ballistix.


----------



## wyjeba

It's Crucial French Edition.


----------



## Reefa_Madness

Leave it to the French to add a new twist to the notion of a "hot" heat spreader.









Once again, wyjeba, you've posted some unique samples. I like it (so much that I saved a copy of your pic).

Edit #1:
...and like PolRoger, I'm also curious about the Silicon Power module. Never seen one of theirs either. Where are they located and what is their primary market?

Edit #2:
Another question about those limited addition Crucial French Edition, is the pic right before it the other side of the module...the red one with "Ballistix Tracer DDR3"?


----------



## wyjeba

Silicon Power is from Taiwan.
http://www.silicon-power.com/info/info_index.php?type=office&currlang=utf8
And it is really nothing worth.


French Edition has just radiators like Ballistix.


----------



## Reefa_Madness

Thanks for that second, more complete pic of the Crucial French Ballistix, as well as the info on the Silicon Power.


----------



## wyjeba




----------



## ivanlabrie

My gf saw the limited edition crucials' pic and immediately said 'I want those!'







(she's in the market for some ddr3...ah girls, they like bling, they can't help it)


----------



## Sam OCX

Silicon Power 1800 9-9-9 were X-series PSC and not too bad, but they're too difficult to find anyway.


----------



## Bullant

Hey guys have any of you tested these mems?Sam, Loud?
http://www.gskill.com/products.php?index=369


----------



## 636cc of fury

Yes but never under cold, just air and they were good dimms, at least my samples

2600 8-12-8-28 with tight 2&3


----------



## ericeod

12Gb kit of G.Skill DDR3 2000
24Gb G.Skill RipJaw DDR3 1866
24Gb G.Skill Sniper 1866 LV



Samsung... I had some of the original kits purchased here on the OCN forum:


Here is a peak at one of my favorite kits of ram running in my eVGA 680i. 2x2Gb Crucial Ballistix DDr2 800 Lanfest Edition!

here is the newegg image for clarification:


I currently have (4x8Gb) 32Gb G.Skill Sniper 1866 installed, but not pictured...


----------



## Bullant

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *636cc of fury*
> 
> Yes but never under cold, just air and they were good dimms, at least my samples
> 
> 2600 8-12-8-28 with tight 2&3


Thanks Loud


----------



## Sam OCX

Based on my personal experience, 2133C7 RipjawsX are not too strong. Had two kits:
- black PCB, week 1104 - 32M at 1200MHz 7-11-7 needed 1.73-1.74V
- black PCB, week 1112 - 32M at 1100MHz 7-10-7 needed 1.64-1.66V (meaning these would fail specs of 2200C7)


----------



## Bullant

Thanks Sam ,yeah I decided not to buy the price bit high,my Pi 2133 7-10-7 kit seems to be the worse kit out of my pis kits too.They ok cold but not so on air


----------



## centvalny

Corsair dommies 2133 C9-11-10-27 retail kit

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/255/zzzzzzz005.jpg/

Uploaded with ImageShack.us

Quick tests

2400 @ 9-11-11-28 1.6V

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/713/screenshot166c.png/

Uploaded with ImageShack.us

2666 @ 10-12-12-25 1.635V

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/195/screenshot167l.png/

Uploaded with ImageShack.us

Tighten up a bit

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/849/screenshot164x.png/

Uploaded with ImageShack.us

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/688/screenshot168.png/

Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## wyjeba

Little DDR2 update...




and this is waiting for good weather conditions


----------



## Bullant

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *centvalny*
> 
> Corsair dommies 2133 C9-11-10-27 retail kit
> 
> http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/255/zzzzzzz005.jpg/
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us
> 
> Quick tests
> 
> 2400 @ 9-11-11-28 1.6V
> 
> http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/713/screenshot166c.png/
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us
> 
> 2666 @ 10-12-12-25 1.635V
> 
> http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/195/screenshot167l.png/
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us
> 
> Tighten up a bit
> 
> http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/849/screenshot164x.png/
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us
> 
> http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/688/screenshot168.png/
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us


Nice,very nice secondary's on the 1300 Mhz run,thanks for showing


----------



## wyjeba

Sky is cloudless so it's time for another part of photos


----------



## Reefa_Madness

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wyjeba*
> Sky is cloudless so it's time for another part of photos biggrin.gif


Keep 'em coming.

What's a Mach Xtreme (are those PSC based)?


----------



## Sam OCX

Mach Xtreme is X-series PSC. Rather good samples, judging by others' results.
Caseking briefly had these, I tried to buy 20 kits while they were in stock but because my order was too big - they decided to process all later-made small orders first, cancelling mine and refunding the money. Really hate this shop since then.

In other news, I shouldn't be allowed to buy Samsung. Ever.
Three more kits that I got recently tested (2400C9, 2600C10 and 2666C10 Team) - all failed 1400 CL10 even at 1.75V.
This makes my total amount of Samsung rejects grow to 27, while some people have sticks that can go as low as 1.58 for 1400c10 on their first try.


----------



## Reefa_Madness

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sam OCX*
> 
> Mach Xtreme is X-series PSC. Rather good samples, judging by others' results.
> Caseking briefly had these, I tried to buy 20 kits while they were in stock but because my order was too big - *they decided to process all later-made small orders first, cancelling mine and refunding the money. Really hate this shop since then.
> *
> In other news, I shouldn't be allowed to buy Samsung. Ever.
> Three more kits that I got recently tested (2400C9, 2600C10 and 2666C10 Team) - all failed 1400 CL10 even at 1.75V.
> This makes my total amount of Samsung rejects grow to 27, while some people have sticks that can go as low as 1.58 for 1400c10 on their first try.


If they did that to me, I'd hate that shop, too. I've never had anyone do anything like that to me before...of course, I've never tried to buy 20 kits at one time, either.









As to your recent luck with Samsung...you need some of Roy's (Dumo) Pixie dust. All of his Samsung based stuff seems to fly. I believe that his Pixie dust is the reason.

...and thanks for the info on the Mach Xtreme. Timings pretty much screamed PSC, but I appreciate the confirmation.


----------



## reggiesanchez

Anyone have anything to say about elpida base/bcse/bfbg

Oh yea you can add me to the list of "wonder ram" fail 3 kits max out @ 2200 c10 1.6


----------



## 636cc of fury

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *reggiesanchez*
> 
> Anyone have anything to say about elpida base/bcse/bfbg
> 
> Oh yea you can add me to the list of "wonder ram" fail 3 kits max out @ 2200 c10 1.6


I have not tested any of those ic's however the BDBG I had was great for high mhz validations, that's about it since they were single sided 1GB dimms.

Have you tried a different board?


----------



## Sam OCX

If we're talking about 1Gbit ICs (1Gb/side) then DJ-F version of BASE is rubbish, the other version is well known Hypers. The 2Gbit version of BASE is also crap.
BCSE only exist as 2Gbit ICs, quality varies a lot - from inability to do 933MHz, to 1100+ at 9-9-9.
BFBG - I only know the 1Gbit version, not too good (1066MHz 9-12-11 at best).


----------



## wyjeba

Ufff that's all for now


----------



## Mikecdm

those adata


----------



## Belial

i7-3770K, Z77X-UD5H (F15 newest bios), 2x2gb Mushkin Enhanced Ridgeback Blackline 996902 2000mhz cl7-10-8-27 1.65v PSC XDZ014A3G-A

So trying to finetune a RAM overclock but I'm not as familiar with the secondary and tertiary timings. Basically for the main timings I've got 2400mhz CL8-12-8-27 1.75v (not one less on any one of those timings, and 1.75v is more stable than 1.7v i believe, unless maybe its the timings but i'll test 1.7v later). My VTT/IMC is at auto, I don't think setting them to 1.2v/1.15v is necessary.

I'm having a bit of difficulty passing a lengthy period of prime95, like I'm failing my overclocks around 2 hours now (i've been able to gradually push it back and back) but 2 hours stable is nothing close to 24 hour stable and I'm sure it's just a timing or two in there that are being a problem rather than just being so far off.

So I've basically set my RAM to their stock timings as if they were running no profile, 1333mhz CL9 1.5v (which is tighter than the XMP settings, by a significant margin), but a few timings had to be scaled back basically to what the ram or mobo automatically sets when you have 2400mhz as your speed.

Here's a few benches I got with 5ghz cpu, but when im stress testing this ram I just run stock cpu, stock everything really. Do these numbers look right to all of you? I have no frame of reference but the effciency score in tweakit and memory latency in maxmemm seem wrong or something, or too good.



My slew rates are set to 2/2, I just know 2-3 is the right spot to be for PSC. I don't know how much it affects stability of timings or performance though (the new slew rates in the new bios did allow me to push 2600mhz on this ram though, although that required like 9/13/9/30 and i was struggling not to fail in the first 5 minutes of p95 on that, and that was on all auto timings for 2nd/3rd timngs which are looser than what the board sets automatically even for 2400mhz.

I set twl aka twcl so match my timing, but it seems I can only do 7-8 with it (ie 9 is unstable, even with CL9s).

I set my wwdd from 3 (1333 setting) to 5 (just shy of 6 from auto on 2400mhz) and it passed 2 hours of prime95, so now I'm testing it at 6 (which I should have done instead of trying to do 5)... but not really sure what to loosen and where and what.

edit: you know i can't figure out what the max ram temps are for psc. hard to find a max temp for ram in general. for some reason I'm thinking it's 50-60*C? My ram is running about 41-48*C, i got a diode in there.


----------



## Reefa_Madness

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Reefa_Madness*
> 
> Leave it to the French to add a new twist to the notion of a "hot" heat spreader.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Once again, wyjeba, you've posted some unique samples. I like it (so much that I saved a copy of your pic).
> 
> *Edit #1:
> ...and like PolRoger, I'm also curious about the Silicon Power module. Never seen one of theirs either. Where are they located and what is their primary market?
> *
> Edit #2:
> Another question about those limited addition Crucial French Edition, is the pic right before it the other side of the module...the red one with "Ballistix Tracer DDR3"?


The above is an earlier post of mine. So what do I see in today's promo email from the Egg?



Seems like they are carrying a small selection, plus Amazon has some, too. I just found it sort of ironic to in such a short time go from never having even heard of it to it (the brand) now available at the Egg.


----------



## Belial

I set my slew rates to 3 and 3, and i changed tRas to 28. I think tRas is why i was failing, besides 8+12+8=28 and ive read that it has to be like that. I dont understand, does setting slew rates affect performance at all? what is the difference in 2 vs 3?


----------



## CL3P20

'slew' is "additive" latency..

From my understanding of it - you can achieve similar results by loosening timings.. Slew is helpful though for me, when RAM dividers are maxxed out, RAM speed is maxxed out.. and I need more FSB/bclk ! Adding slew to RAM in that scenario, adds latency without changing the timing set. This can help keep your bandwidth and latency in stable range as you push for more speed out of IMC/mobo/CPU...

other than that.. I cannot fathom why it would be useful for anything else yet though









**I am not sure what slew affects specifically though.. as all timings are reported correctly, in BIOS & Windows even after adding slew/clock skew.. must be altering some refresh rate within IMC or something...

Quote:


>


 I run a set of these in my daily user.. 6-6-6-18 @ 1600mhz .. 1.6v. These sticks are sick indeed.. 2nd favorite, next to my 6-9-6 Gskill PSC.


----------



## Belial

so... in reality slew rates is basically loosening things or slowing things down for you, hence why so many people think it's awesome and they can boot with something but in reality they can't, and just slew rate is loosening things without them knowing?

So.... should I just not use slew rates for a 24/7 overclock then? I'm not benching here, I'm trying to get my ram stable for 24/7 at 2400mhz CL8 and I just need to finetune a few timings to do it.


----------



## coolhandluke41

as far as know "slew" is there to help you post/boot at higher frequency and once you boot to windows it doesn't do much

@CL3P20 will they /post boot 2600 ? i have them running 2400 7-11-7 but couldn't get 2600


----------



## CL3P20

Lol.. im running those sticks with bloomfield.. 1600mhz fo real son.. my IMC has to be frozen to see the plus side of 2000mhz... heheh you silly


----------



## centvalny

Test 4X4 dommie 2133 C9

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/541/za266616gb.png/

Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## coolhandluke41

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CL3P20*
> 
> Lol.. im running those sticks with bloomfield.. 1600mhz fo real *son.*. my IMC has to be frozen to see the plus side of 2000mhz... heheh you *silly*


Why so arrogant and tasteless ?

it was fairly simple question even for you ..(hope)

btw didn't realize you were stuck on X58


----------



## CL3P20

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *coolhandluke41*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *CL3P20*
> 
> Lol.. im running those sticks with bloomfield.. 1600mhz fo real *son.*. my IMC has to be frozen to see the plus side of 2000mhz... heheh you *silly*
> 
> 
> 
> Why so arrogant and tasteless ?
> 
> it was fairly simple question even for you ..(hope)
> 
> btw didn't realize you were stuck on X58
Click to expand...

 it happens after a few cold bevies.







.. and yeah, daily for me is X58.. i only bench newer. I would like to give these hypers a good run - they just dont cooperate on my other platforms. Didn't even know they had the potential you speak of though.. Good stuff!


----------



## coolhandluke41

that's what i thought lol


----------



## reggiesanchez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sam OCX*
> 
> If we're talking about 1Gbit ICs (1Gb/side) then DJ-F version of BASE is rubbish, the other version is well known Hypers. The 2Gbit version of BASE is also crap.
> BCSE only exist as 2Gbit ICs, quality varies a lot - from inability to do 933MHz, to 1100+ at 9-9-9.
> BFBG - I only know the 1Gbit version, not too good (1066MHz 9-12-11 at best).


Thanks, a lot of the sub 30 dollar sets I come across are sporting those ics guess ill just keep passing them by.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *636cc of fury*
> 
> I have not tested any of those ic's however the BDBG I had was great for high mhz validations, that's about it since they were single sided 1GB dimms.
> 
> Have you tried a different board?


I know I have a few sets of 1 gig bdbg and they clock better than any stick I have, there just really inefficient 2500 2gig bbse scores better than 2800 1 gig bdbg in most cases. I'm 99% sure Kingston made a set that used 2 gig bdbg ics but they are impossible to find. Only tried 1 board with the Sammy's but I figure what's the point if I can't even boot 2400 @ cl 10 ,

Like most I'm looking for a set better than my best. Using a set of Kingston hyperx 2000 MHz 9-9-9 @1.65 2gig (bbse). They can run 2500 8-12-8-30 but they need 1.8+ to do it and looking at other peeps subs my second and third timings are terrible. Keep trying low rated psc and their good for what they cost just not better. Any suggestions on a kit that's actually obtainable.


----------



## 636cc of fury

^tell me what ic and I will hook you up, all my rejects are better than 2500 8-12-8-30.

PSC I have quite a few sets of untested kits, but really all you should be looking for is 2600 8-12-8-28 with tight 2 & 3 timings on air.

I bought a bunch of the same Crucial PSC kits that jjjc is rocking and his run 2650+ 7-11-7 under LN2, so on air 2600 c8 should be doable. What board are you running btw?


----------



## coolhandluke41

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *636cc of fury*
> 
> ^tell me what ic and I will hook you up, all my rejects are better than 2500 8-12-8-30.
> 
> PSC I have quite a few sets of untested kits, but really all you should be looking for is 2600 8-12-8-28 with tight 2 & 3 timings on air.
> 
> I bought a bunch of the same *Crucial PSC kits* that jjjc is rocking and his run 2650+ 7-11-7 under LN2, so on air 2600 c8 should be doable. What board are you running btw?


hope you don'y mind telling us/me what Crucial kit you speaking off ,i noticed he did great with one of the Crucial sets in 4.0 chalange...


----------



## centvalny

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *coolhandluke41*
> 
> hope you don'y mind telling us/me what Crucial kit you speaking off ,i noticed he did great with one of the Crucial sets in 4.0 chalange...


This http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820148376


----------



## 636cc of fury

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *coolhandluke41*
> 
> hope you don'y mind telling us/me what Crucial kit you speaking off ,i noticed he did great with one of the Crucial sets in 4.0 chalange...


this kit exactly

V
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *centvalny*
> 
> This http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820148376


----------



## coolhandluke41

i want to get some QUALITY Crucial goodness,it's the only thing that keeps awake at night,any love for the "The Old Man and The Sea" here 636 ?


----------



## Sam OCX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *reggiesanchez*
> 
> I'm 99% sure Kingston made a set that used 2 gig bdbg ics but they are impossible to find.


The 1800C9, 2250C9 and 2333C9 HyperX and some of the valueRAMs have used BDBG, these are not too difficult to find.
But I don't see much point in BDBG, these overclock like average X-series PSC.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *636cc of fury*
> 
> I bought a bunch of the same Crucial PSC kits that jjjc is rocking and his run 2650+ 7-11-7 under LN2, so on air 2600 c8 should be doable.


I had a set of same Crucials and Roy can confirm that it wasn't too good ... quality varies.


----------



## Sam OCX

my PSC and Samsung stash after some recent additions:


----------



## centvalny

Imo, untested, probably good 2133+ psc/bbse pretty much dried up everywhere including ebay. The only time it will resurface again is when 24/7 users started to upgrade from sandy to haswell

Like Sam said, with crucial Ballistix 2GB 240-Pin DDR3 2133MHz we need a bunch of samples to bin and probably found good ones.
The only seller in ebay that still have 9 pcs. is from ebay India


----------



## jacksonn24

Sam OCX-The top kit of pis you have are ddr 3 2000 6-9-6-24? If so had the tri channke kit of those but sold them to ftw 420 few months back


----------



## Belial

So I failed prime95, again, at the 16th hour. Hardware failure on one worker. These ram timings, so hard. I'm pretty sure I'm just right there with stability but I have no idea what to loosen, what secondary tertiary to really loosen. I failed at about 19 hours of prime95 with tfc at 100 so then I went from TRFC from 100 to 110, like this (2400mhz CL8-12-8-28 1T 1.75v) and then failed at the 16th hour:



I have no idea which of these many, many timings is responsible for me to keep failing like this so I'm just going to bump voltage up from 1.75 to 1.76. Maybe I'll try DDR LLC. Going to put TRFC back to 110 because it doesnt appear to be the timing that's responsible for the instability.


----------



## 636cc of fury

Everything in your tertiaries that has a 4, change to a 5 and go from there with p95.


----------



## coolhandluke41

leave ref.cycle on AUTO (since tCWL is 8 try tRSRR 4 all tho 5 is fine)


----------



## Belial

bah at higher voltage of 1.76v, turbo llc, the settings failed, fatal error, hardware failure rounding error on the 14th hour on a single worker.

Going to try 1.75v, turbo llc, but loosen dram ref from 5200 to 7360.

rrsr at 4 doesnt work, it doesnt boot. It's one of the few settings I upped a notch from the 1333 mhz cl9 default timings (rrsr, rwdr, trfc, and then i set twl=8 because of what i hear people say about twl=CL).


----------



## Bullant

So I bought some more memory's from eBay,there was 4x2 Gb He only had one pic up on eBay and it was
F3-16000CL9D-4GBTD 2000 CL9-9-9-27 1.65 (640 BBSE) when i received them there was one kit off BBSE and the other was PSC 1040
F3-16000CL9D-4GBTDD 2000 CL9-9-9-27 1.6v
Any thoughts on the 2 kits? Will PSC kit clock better?


----------



## Sam OCX

1029 is kind of late for BBSE on Tridents, G.Skill's best kits were made in late 2009.
The PSC kit might be interesting, however.


----------



## iamwardicus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CL3P20*
> 
> '
> I run a set of these in my daily user.. 6-6-6-18 @ 1600mhz .. 1.6v. These sticks are sick indeed.. 2nd favorite, next to my 6-9-6 Gskill PSC.


I miss my set... I took them out and stored them but something shifted in the box and crushed one of the 2 sticks 

Same for me though, Mushkin Redlines, overclock to 6-6-6-15 @ 1600mhz and I forget the NB frequency... at that time it was between 2800 & 3000...


----------



## jjjc_93

How have I missed this thread for so long? Ram addict reporting in.









I don't have a huge collection of super rare stuff like some others around, but I get by.











A few notable mentions:
Crucial 2133 9-10-9 PSC (So far my best, 2666 7-11-7 LN2)
PIS 2200 7-10-10 PSC (Good on air, but didn't do too well on LN2. Need to try again sometime.)
Patriot 2500 9-11-9 PSC (Untested, but interesting specs.)
Xtreem 2400 9-11-11 Samsung (High speed lovin.)



Crucial LN2 1.92v


PIS air 1.86v


Xtreem air


----------



## coolhandluke41

it's about time you showed up


----------



## Bullant

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sam OCX*
> 
> 1029 is kind of late for BBSE on Tridents, G.Skill's best kits were made in late 2009.
> The PSC kit might be interesting, however.


Thanks Sam,when I get a chance to test them I'll post it up


----------



## coolhandluke41

looking at jjjc's Sector V set is it 2500 or 2400 9-11-9-27 ? ,i have 2x 2400 and they are little "difficult" ,anyone run this recently on Z77 ..is 2600 C8 possible on air ?

EDIT; nvm it's 2500 ..


----------



## Belial

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Belial*
> 
> So I failed prime95, again, at the 16th hour. Hardware failure on one worker. These ram timings, so hard. I'm pretty sure I'm just right there with stability but I have no idea what to loosen, what secondary tertiary to really loosen. I failed at about 19 hours of prime95 with tfc at 100 so then I went from TRFC from 100 to 110, like this (2400mhz CL8-12-8-28 1T 1.75v) and then failed at the 16th hour:
> 
> 
> 
> I have no idea which of these many, many timings is responsible for me to keep failing like this so I'm just going to bump voltage up from 1.75 to 1.76. Maybe I'll try DDR LLC. Going to put TRFC back to 110 because it doesnt appear to be the timing that's responsible for the instability.


So setting Dram REF interval to 7360 failed in 2 hours.

I'm going to put dram ref back to 5200, and then put 'all the 4's to 5s' for my tertiary timings.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!






*
EDIT:* ahh 2 hours fail on all 4's to 5's, bsod. okay, I change those back, now, TWL=7 (because someone said i could manage that), DRAM REF to auto/9360.


----------



## centvalny

Ballistic 2133 psc





Patriot 2500 psc


----------



## coolhandluke41

@Belial Dram Refresh Interval goes hand to hand with (tREFIX9) so if you change Dram Refresh Interval you need to change (tREFIX9)<=which should change by itself when you set it on AUTO


----------



## Bullant

@jjc those Pis 2200 I see your running tWCL 8 ,will they run lower?out of my 3Pis kits the Pis2200 was the strongest tWCL kit.The Pis2133 and Pid2000 are not as strong on UD3andUP5


----------



## centvalny

Gskill Samsung 2666



Tight subs air


----------



## Bullant

Awesome man,these memory's are hard to find in OZ,Thanks for posting


----------



## Belial

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *coolhandluke41*
> 
> @Belial Dram Refresh Interval goes hand to hand with (tREFIX9) so if you change Dram Refresh Interval you need to change (tREFIX9)<=which should change by itself when you set it on AUTO


hmm okay. Well I just changed everything back to auto, i mean maybe it's possible the ram isnt even stable at 8/12/8/28. 12 hours strong so we'll see, if it passes i'll set everything back to the tight 1333 cl9 mhz defaults, but set dram ref/trefix9 at auto/auto (cwl to 7, rwsr 4).


----------



## Reefa_Madness

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *centvalny*
> 
> Gskill Samsung 2666
> 
> 
> 
> Tight subs air


DDR3-2800 CL9 is very nice indeed. Those HYK0 based kits (S/N with "2500") appear to be much better than I was first willing to admit. Just have to be willing to feed them the extra dosage of vitamin "V".


----------



## coolhandluke41

since i can't find the root of my problems here it is the slowest 2600c8









https://www.dropbox.com/s/w07nc7cmayxfqn5/2600PI%201.9v.bmp?m

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/717/re2i.jpg/

Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## centvalny

Samsungs


----------



## Zeek

Have any of you messed around with the Samsung wonder ram? I have a pair and can get 2200 stable, but I don't really know much about ram overclocking so I just lower the timings until it doesn't post, then test for stability, lol.


----------



## Belial

^ The rule of thumb I go by is try not to lower your major timings, all of them, more than one, for each step up in speed. I think the sweet spot for timings is CL8, just from benches and stuff I've seen. So 2000mhz 9-9-9-28 is slightly better than 1866 8-8-8-26. How deep you want to go into ram overclocking is up to you, most people just set speed and the first cas latency timing and voltage.

The major first 4 timings are what's important, and try to stay at 1T (2T can help with stability at higher speeds but that's a little more complicated imo, trying to figure out what's better). When you get into finer ram tuning you really have to run benchmarks and compare one setting to the last, but it shouldn't be too complicated or that complicated.

Like my current ram is 2000mhz cl7-10-8-27 1t 1.65v. So max ram voltage for 24/7, that i hear of, is 1.75v, and max ram temp is 50*C. I could be wrong but that's about what I hear on that. So I set my ram voltage to 1.75v, and tried to see my max frequency I could do, it was like 2133 with 7-10-8-27, and I got a thermal sensor inside my RAM (it maxes at about 48*C). Then I tried to push for 2400mhz, and it seemed like I could do it at 8-11-9-30. I tried 1.7v but that seemed to fail quicker than 1.75v did. That wasn't exactly stable either though, I found that the 2nd value had to be 12 if I wanted to last more than 2 hours of prime95, but I was able to tighten everything else, so I went with 8-12-8-28 1.75v (for a long time I tried 8-12-8-27 but that didn't seem to pass more than 2 hours either so i put it to 8-12-8-28 and now I'm consistently lasting at least 12 hours).

I tried for 2600mhz, and with 9/13/9/33. But that wasn't even close to stable in prime95 (like 5 minutes at most, although I can do 32m with it) so I stopped playing with 2600mhz as I'll likely have to loosen the timings too much to make it worthwhile over 2400mhz CL8.

Then I run 8/12/8/28 1.75v at 24 hours prime95 stable, to make sure those timings are 24 hour stable, and just leave the secondary and tertiary timings at auto. That's where I think most people would stop, just leave the secondary and tertiary timings on auto because they aren't too important. But I say why not play with them, you want to overclock everything to the max right? Know the limits of your system... I personally enjoy it, so I push deeper.

Now I don't know what any of the values really mean, and a lot of them have relationships with eachother, and what you set one affects how another must be set, and they all seem independent (ie it's not like you can REALLY tighten one value and loosen another or just slightly loosen both, a lot of the values seem rather independent, like how overclocking your cpu and gpu, they dont really affect eachother). So seeing as I don't really understand the timings, I just aim for what they all default to at 1333 CL9, which is much tighter than what they default to at 2400mhz. First I went one by one, setting them to their tighter 1333 default, make sure it boots, if it does, tighten the next one down, if that doesn't boot, I raise it a step. Go down the list.

Pretty quickly I found out that my trfc doesnt work at 74, my rrsr doesnt work at 4, and my rwdr doesnt work at 3. However I keep failing prime95 after 16 hours. So I'm slightly adjusting certain timings, and testing again, as I'm sure I'm close to stable. The people here say dram ref and trefix9 are important for stability, so I'm going to loosen both of those to 'auto' and see if I can do 24 hours.


----------



## Zeek

Nice read there, thanks for the info. And I messed around with everything, lol. Forgot to post my timings tho. Currently what I'm using and it's completely stable.


----------



## coolhandluke41

i think there is dedicated thread /s for this memory ,please post all your questions there
Thank you


----------



## Belial

Just test for 24 hours of prime95 for stability. Ideally you change one timing, test for 24 hours, change one, test for 24... it can be exhaustive though. If you change a bunch of timings and then it fails p95 though, you'll end having to test each one. So whatever you are comfortable with. Just fine a baseline with your main timings first, as tight as you can make them (so like try to see the tightest you can get each main timing and test quickly using 32m while secondaries and tertiaries are on auto, as your computer will make them all relatively loose for whatever frequency you are at, then see the lowest voltage you can bring it at too). Then from there I'd lower a bunch of them using some sort of reference (someone else's results, im sure you can find the memtweakit of other samsung ram users who got to similar timing and speed as you did, or like what your computer defaults to when on auto on a much lower frequency, like at stock 1600mhz).

Before you know it you'll get a really good feel for your ram and how the timings interact. It is a game of diminishing returns but the more time you put into it, the more knowledgeable you become about ram through researching obscure stuff and old crap posted online and looking at other people's results, the better results you'll get.

People say ram overclocking doesn't matter for day to day use, but it does (although it depends what you do, if you do cpu intensive stuff like streaming your gameplay like I do, it certainly is noticeable). And it's definitely noticeable when you are comparing 1600mhz vs 2200mhz, people usually say ram doesnt matter are talking about like 1600 vs 1866. When it's a 600mhz difference that'll definitely be noticeable.


----------



## Belial

What is tcke for? It seems okay even if i set it from 6 to 1.

edit: whatever i set in bios, tcke goes to x-1 (and when I set it to 1, in memtweakit that field just dissapears). Just going to leave it at auto, which becomes 6....


----------



## 636cc of fury

I have never run it less than 4, but usually auto sets 5 and i leave it as I can not really see a difference between 4, 5, or 7


----------



## centvalny

Testing 2850 C10 tight

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/812/screenshot001bcx.png/

Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## coolhandluke41

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Belial*
> 
> What is tcke for? It seems okay even if i set it from 6 to 1.
> 
> edit: whatever i set in bios, tcke goes to x-1 (and when I set it to 1, in memtweakit that field just dissapears). Just going to leave it at auto, which becomes 6....


_DRAM CKE Minimum Pulse width: This setting can be left on Auto for all overclocking. CKE defines the minimum number of clocks that must elapse before the system can transition from normal operating to low power state and vice versa._
http://rog.asus.com/forum/showthread.php?19186-ASUS-ROG-Maximus-V-Formula-UEFI-OC-Tuning-Guide

i can gain some stability by bumping just one click on some sets


----------



## Belial

Ohs Nos:



so....

i know I'm 24 hour prime95 stable on all auto defaults for every timing. And I fail at 21 hours on all timings at their 1333mhz default except the tertiaries all at their very tightest (except rwdr, rrsr, rwsr, which dont boot on tighter times). and I set trfc to 80 instead of 74 because 74 doesnt boot.

who is causing the instability?

I'm thinking of running either extra voltage, like 1.775v, or setting trfc to 90.

edit: Setting trfc to 90. I crashed in 10 minutes lol.

edit 2:

Going to run it like this. Perhaps the trouble came because I ran RRDD, WWDR, WWDD at 1 instead of what they default to at 1333mhz (3/3/3) (at 2400 mhz they default to 6/3/6). Maybe that was too tight. Going to run trfc=80 and otherwise all the other settings at the 1333mhz speed (with rrsr=5, rwdrdd=4, trc=80, and dram ref intervals at 9360/82 for stability).


----------



## Belial

Yay 24 hours prime95 custom blend stable on these ram timings (and still running). 2x2GB Mushkin enhanced ridgeback blackline PSC XDZs 996902's, 2400mhz CL8-12-8-28 1T, stock vtt/imc (defaults is 1.05/.925 i think), 1.75v. All secondary and tertiary timings are on what they default to at default 1333 CL9 1.5v, which is rather tight, except the following for stability:
trfc = 80 (not 74)
Dram Refresh/trefix9 = 9360/82 (default at 2400mhz)
RWDRDD = 4 (not 3)
RRSR = 5 (not 4)
slew rates are 2/2 but i dont think they matter



Now time to set my CPU overclock (i think i can do 5ghz on +.3v offset = 1.52)


----------



## Bullant

Nice man,you getting their


----------



## coolhandluke41

second set is not that great ,the first one can do tWCL 7 but not here ,i may try to switch slots ..the first set couldn't even boot 1300 if i have the modules in the wrong slots









https://www.dropbox.com/s/1uhj03x3o7wan1g/2600%201.87%202nd%20%20pi.png

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/4/26001872ndpi.png/

Uploaded with ImageShack.us

EDIT; can someone recommend good mem pot like Triple Point (wish i could order cheap,it's a bit embarrassing since i can make a better one, too bad all the CNC's at work backed up )


----------



## Bullant

Hey Luke,I would get the Kingpin Ney Pro,no need to take heat sinks off,clamps down on dims,I highly recommend it .Nice and compact too


----------



## Belial

Currently testing CPU overclocks, I'm pretty sure I'm really close (i think the only reason my system shut down at the 15th hour was because I accidentally cut the power lol) so I'm going to tighten a few ram timings while I'm on this near-final run









I'm going to set my DRAM refresh intervals to 7369/69 (that's what goes together, right?). I also reduced my VTT/IMC .015v from 1.05/.925 to 1.00/.875. Am I supposed to 'tie' those voltages in some way, or can i just reduce each to the lowest it can go? .015v less on each to .985/.860 was not stable though.

edit: nvm not going to change dram refresh intervals. did some testing with memtweakit and maxmemm, seems like tightening refresh intervals has no impact on copy while hurting my read and write speeds. all very insignificant changes but it seemed to very much hurt my score more than help it... but maybe loosening is a good idea!?!?

edit2: so increasing to like 10000/90, my read and write seemed slightly better (more so read) but copy was equal or worse. It was all so very insignificant changes that another run seemed to change the results. Im just not going to mess with dram refresh lol. it makes such a huge difference in your ram efficiency score in memtweak it though :X


----------



## coolhandluke41

i was thinking about that pot ..but since it's just to difficult to get Triple Point this will do ,love the pics
http://kingpincooling.com/forum/showpost.php?p=24293&postcount=19

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/40/57592219.jpg/

Uploaded with ImageShack.us

thanks man









btw ..the Venom looks "*fat*" ,is the insulation limited once you have both pots next to each other,?


----------



## reggiesanchez

@coolhandluke insulation room will be limited when your freezing cpu and mem "at the same dam time" but tbh you need to have enough vasoline and paper towels to pretty much spray your mobo with a garden hose and have it still run fine.

I had issues with dominator memory pot and f1 so I can't imagine the venom will make anything easier as far as space goes.


----------



## coolhandluke41

vasoline

https://www.dropbox.com/sh/1cpxm3gv6uob2rw/eIzPImCD4E

Thanks


----------



## reggiesanchez

nice and clean my boards are a mess, i just refuse to change once i switched to vasoline I stopped breaking boards. But dont get me wrong i am envious of how clean that looks. Either way looks like your ready. I would still suggest a lil vasoline in the actueal mem slots if your going full cold on em.


----------



## coolhandluke41

who knows ,i may end up using it .. whatever works best i guess


----------



## Bullant

When you insulate Venom and Kp memory pot it is a tight fit but it can be done,(Memory pot is adjustable) I use Armaflex insulation tape on the memory pot.I would suggest to do quite a few runs at first just on freezing memory,this way you get use to it ,insulation,how cold memorys like it ,how many volts they like,the reason i say this,it takes a bit of practice to be able to freeze memory and cpu together , you may not be able to use 26x muti because your cpu may require 105+bclk to boot under cold.The practice just freezing the memory's will then help you with making all this work together with freezing cpu.Stress that imc!


----------



## 636cc of fury

2666 c10's at 2800 c9



http://imgur.com/IVDOGAI


----------



## Bullant

Nice loud ,new chip?strong imc


----------



## 636cc of fury

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bullant*
> 
> Nice loud ,new chip?strong imc


Yes two nice IMC 3570K's, this one is 2800 but no 2933, and the other chip can run 32m at 3060 with the _right_ ram

The 3770K we binned at the NorCAL event would 23 at the 2600 divider


----------



## centvalny

Dommies 2666 C10 4X4

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/10/bbbbbsamsung28001.png/

Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## iatacs19

4 x 4G Samsung 30nm green DDR3

2133 C9 1.5v


----------



## coolhandluke41

Sweet run Dumo


----------



## CL3P20

been playing with new sticks..



My IMC is too weak to run +2700 ..working on tighter latency at lower speeds.


----------



## 636cc of fury

BBSE 1.87v



http://imgur.com/gWIEzP7


----------



## Bullant

Should do well under cold loud


----------



## jjjc_93

That's some nice BBSE.


----------



## Belial

Final ram (and cpu) overclock. Here's some benches. Is my RAM latency correct, why is my ram latency so much better than everyone elses?

[email protected]
2x2GB Mushkin Enhanced Blackline Ridgeback EoL 996902 2000mhz cl7-10-8-27 PSC XDZ Ram ICs, Custom Made (mushkin rma)
at 2400mhz CL8-12-8-28 1T 1.75v Turbo LLC with very tight secondary/tertiaries

http://valid.canardpc.com/2729779

http://www.passmark.com/baselines/V8/display.php?id=6110645547
Passmark Rating 3,951
*CPU Mark 13,475*
2D Graphics Mark 1,100
3D Graphics Mark 3,365
*Memory Mark 2,567*
Disk Mark 1,323


----------



## coolhandluke41

how about some 32M buddy ,download latest MaxxMem from HWBOT , run it /click on submission button and post it here ,i would also like to try your bios setting if you don't mind sharing (you can save it-bios option in FAT32-flash)


----------



## Belial

maxmem
http://hwbot.org/submission/2365724_

superpi 1m
http://hwbot.org/submission/2365727_belial_superpi___1m_core_i7_3770k_7sec_379ms?recalculate=true

32m
http://hwbot.org/submission/2365745_belial_superpi___32m_core_i7_3770k_6min_37sec_488ms?recalculate=true

Bios:
https://www.dropbox.com/s/w0oxof29c1ostc3/BelialOC


----------



## coolhandluke41

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Belial*
> 
> maxmem
> http://hwbot.org/submission/2365724_
> 
> superpi 1m
> http://hwbot.org/submission/2365727_belial_superpi___1m_core_i7_3770k_7sec_379ms?recalculate=true
> 
> 32m
> http://hwbot.org/submission/2365745_belial_superpi___32m_core_i7_3770k_6min_37sec_488ms?recalculate=true
> 
> Bios:
> https://www.dropbox.com/s/w0oxof29c1ostc3/BelialOC


That's more like it







,now it shows correct reading (now you got submit button on MaxxMem -when you hit the button it will show your total score -you don't have to submit it to HWBOT it just for your reference







)


Thanks Belial ,will try your bios settings today ,thanks

P.S. you may want to try one of this
http://forum.overclock3d.net/showthread.php?t=35053
http://www.overclock.net/t/1300766/super-pi-32m-4ghz-efficiency-challenge


----------



## 636cc of fury

2800 c11 @ cold

1.85v



http://imgur.com/46ht95I





http://imgur.com/TTbTeLN





http://imgur.com/R7UlgQD





http://imgur.com/eoQRXTz


----------



## Sam OCX

out of sheer boredom, did some 1100MHz PSC testing on the IMC limit of my Celeron









Kingston values: 6-10-6 at 1.72V
PIS 2000C6: 6-10-6 at 1.65V
PIS 2300C8: 6-10-6 at 1.72V, 6-10-7 at 1.71V
PIS 2400C9 #1: 6-10-6 at 1.68V, 6-10-7 at 1.65V
PIS 2400C9 #2: 6-10-6 at 1.71V, 6-10-7 at 1.63V
PIS 2400C8: 6-10-6 at 1.63V
GTX4 #1: 6-10-6 at 1.69V
GTX4 #2: 6-10-6 at 1.65V
GTX4 #3: 6-10-6 at 1.68V
GTX4 #2+3: 6-10-6 at 1.68V


----------



## CL3P20

Those are some damn frosty pics Loud! I see you been playing with your new kit too


----------



## coolhandluke41

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sam OCX*
> 
> out of sheer boredom, did some 1100MHz PSC testing on the IMC limit of my Celeron
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kingston values: 6-10-6 at 1.72V
> PIS 2000C6: 6-10-6 at 1.65V
> PIS 2300C8: 6-10-6 at 1.72V, 6-10-7 at 1.71V
> PIS 2400C9 #1: 6-10-6 at 1.68V, 6-10-7 at 1.65V
> PIS 2400C9 #2: 6-10-6 at 1.71V, 6-10-7 at 1.63V
> PIS 2400C8: 6-10-6 at 1.63V
> GTX4 #1: 6-10-6 at 1.69V
> GTX4 #2: 6-10-6 at 1.65V
> GTX4 #3: 6-10-6 at 1.68V
> GTX4 #2+3: 6-10-6 at 1.68V


i have the weirdest 2300C8 set 2200c8-11-8 is fine but i can't pass 32M 2400C8-11-8 or 2600 c8-12-8 (no m ater what voltage) any idea ?

EDIT; i'm asking because Splave got them stable with some settings on Asus board


----------



## Sam OCX

Your kit might be "tRP crippled", try tRP 9 at 1200.


----------



## coolhandluke41

yeah just like Flare i got but i thing there is a setting that will have them rolling ,Splave mention some DDR offset setting in 5.0 challenge (to bad i don't know the guy)


----------



## CL3P20

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *coolhandluke41*
> 
> yeah just like Flare i got but i thing there is a setting that will have them rolling ,Splave mention some DDR offset setting in 5.0 challenge (to bad i don't know the guy)


 Probably taking about the driving voltage offsets.. for each CH.. I believe stock the board uses [.5 * DDRv] .. so start above this value based on your current DDRv to test for gains.


----------



## coolhandluke41

if that's the setting ..i already try that all the way to .900


----------



## 636cc of fury

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CL3P20*
> 
> Those are some damn frosty pics Loud! I see you been playing with your new kit too


Not yet Cl2P, these are the Hynix based 2800 c11, the Samsungs will get frozen next

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *coolhandluke41*
> 
> yeah just like Flare i got but i thing there is a setting that will have them rolling ,Splave mention some DDR offset setting in 5.0 challenge (to bad i don't know the guy)


try vtddr at .850


----------



## centvalny

@coolhandluke41...Like l0ud said, try in bios psc 2x2 tight, vcssa 1.25, vtt 0.8+ and dram cp 6 for base settings


----------



## Grimly

Hey guys, I've been checking out this thread for a little while now, seeing what I can learn about overclocking my RAM... never really got into it much before now. And it seems you guys are worth yer weight in gold!










I have a couple sets of Corsair Vengeance CMZ8GX3M2X1600C7R's. I'm sure most of you will get this outta the part # but, 2x4gb 1600 CL7,8,8,24 @ 1.5V. They're ver 4.13's too, and from what I gather that means they have samsung IC's in them? Is that a good thing?

So far, I've been able to get (one of the sets) up to 2400 CL10 @ 1.69V, with fairly loose sub-timings to start, and they'll pass spi32m.

At first I was a bit nervous overvolting, then I came here... Thanks for that









My CPU is on water, as is my Vreg/mosfet section... but my RAM is just on its own with them nifty heat spreaders and air. Is that a safe voltage for 24/7 on air?

The other thing I'm curious about, is the VCCIO (currently @ 1.156V) and VCCSA (currently @ 1.00V)voltages. From what I understand these are controlling/powering the IMC on the chip. And with my chip being on water, does that give me more head-room on these V's? Or, because my RAM is on air, should I be a little more conservative with those V's. This whole IMC thing is a bit new to me... I just upgraded from a s775 with a good ol' north-bridge.

Oh... and I read somewhere that when overvolting RAM you should maintain a Vdelta between VCCIO and VDRR, what do you guys think of that? I'm pretty sure it was an old thread, but can't quite recall the details.

Thanks

p.s. you are slowly but surely creating another addict


----------



## Sam OCX

Your voltages are safe.
I'm not sure if the IMC of your 3570K will allow stability at 1300MHz, but you could try less voltage for 1200MHz.
Ver4.13 on Corsair usually implies revision D Samsung (same stuff you see on 2400C9 and 2666C10 Platinums) so 1200 CL10 should be possible with 1.50-1.55V or so.


----------



## coolhandluke41

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *centvalny*
> 
> @coolhandluke41...Like l0ud said, try in bios psc 2x2 tight, vcssa 1.25, vtt 0.8+ and dram cp 6 for base settings


i usually start low and work my way up with voltages ,the " vcssa 1.25 " didn't help-never need it that much VCSSA for any of the RAM i have tested ,the CPU i have simply don't need that much and the "vtddr at .850" Loud mention was the only hope ,long story short my 2300 set just blows







,just being disappointed lately with some of my purchases ,if i can find a set that will do 8-11-8 1300 tWCL 7 on air ,it will all go away









Thanks for your help guys


----------



## Bullant

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *coolhandluke41*
> 
> i usually start low and work my way up with voltages ,the " vcssa 1.25 " didn't help-never need it that much VCSSA for any of the RAM i have tested ,the CPU i have simply don't need that much and the "vtddr at .850" Loud mention was the only hope ,long story short my 2300 set just blows
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ,just being disappointed lately with some of my purchases ,if i can find a set that will do 8-11-8 1300 tWCL 7 on air ,it will all go away
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for your help guys


Hey Luke ,what board is this on?will they do 8-12-8- 1300? stable


----------



## coolhandluke41

i was speaking of Gene since everyone is juicing up VCSSA on Asus board like there is no tomorrow ,so i'm taking GB approach (VTT first) and it works pretty good ,as for 2300 set yes they will boot 2600 8-12-8 but i can't pass 32M no matter what i do

EDIT ; this set have problems running 8-11-8 1200 but have no issues with 7-11-7 @1200


----------



## Bullant

Have you tried different bios cleared coms battery,keep ya head up dude,I had a set of dims that would do 7-11-7 2800 but wouldn't do 8-11-8 2800.Only tried it once and didn't bother trying any trial and error,


----------



## coolhandluke41

i think i know what they want ..cold
EDIT; waiting for UP7 bioses (final)


----------



## Bullant

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *coolhandluke41*
> 
> i think i know what they want ..cold


Give it to them







it could be some settings in bios too,don't give up


----------



## Bullant

Just one other thing Luke have you done a fresh OS install lately?


----------



## Grimly

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sam OCX*
> 
> Your voltages are safe.
> I'm not sure if the IMC of your 3570K will allow stability at 1300MHz, but you could try less voltage for 1200MHz.
> Ver4.13 on Corsair usually implies revision D Samsung (same stuff you see on 2400C9 and 2666C10 Platinums) so 1200 CL10 should be possible with 1.50-1.55V or so.


Thanks for the reply...

I can pass Memtest86+ all day long at 1.55V CL10, however a spi32m causes my machine to hardlock. They only pass at 1.69V or higher. Am I missing something? Would loosening the sub-timings even further possibly lower the voltage requirement? Or is that just related to the main timings...?

I'll see if I can get them to boot at 2600 or higher. Is it possible that my 3570K IMC, doens't even want to do 2400? Or, could a higher VCCIO/VCCSA voltage lower the stress on the IMC allowing a lower vdimm?

Sooo many questions.... man I've never felt like such a noob, but ya gotta start somewhere I guess.

Thanks again.


----------



## coolhandluke41

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bullant*
> 
> Just one other thing Luke have you done a fresh OS install lately?


yes i did ..


----------



## 636cc of fury

Luke try vccio 1.1 and vccsa at 1.1-1.15 I have had very few cpus that need 1.25+ vccsa/vccio and it usually seems to help most on Asus boards.

I was pretesting some 2000 6-9-6 and 2600 8-12-8-28 with ultra tight secondary and tertiaries was only needed 1.83v seems to be a really good set, yet on Asus there was no way 2600 8-12-8 was happening with volts all the way up to 1.88v.

Try the newest bios on the UP7 with PSC, my team mate was running 2500 7-11-7 on good PSC the other day.


----------



## Belial

what's the point of all those reference voltages that are ~.75v that i see by the ram voltage section? If raising them is unnecessary what about just lowering them, i mean all voltages low as possible is best right?

Like my ram maxes out at about 49*C, and as I understand, 50*C is the max temp for ram 24/7 overclock (but it's not a huge concern? i mean i've never seen 50+ and usually im at low 40s). So by lowering these erroneous voltages, I could raise my vram voltage to like 1.8, 1.85, and maybe push an even higher/tighter overclock.

On a side note, check this out. Same secondary, tertiaries in both (the big image is my famed 2400mhz cl8-12-8-28 1T 1.75v overclock). I just wanted to see what would be better, 2200mhz on CL7 vs 2400mhz 8-12-8-28 as I've managed. Just to make sure that my overclock meant something, that loosening my ram a bit wasn't just a huge loss in performance and was at the exact same place I was. 2200 7-10-8-27 isnt anywhere near stable (few crashes during the test, and yes at 1.75v still), it's basically just my default ram timings stepped up to 2200 so I could compare 2200 mhz CL7 vs 2400 CL8-12-8-28.





As you can see, a huge performance boost in my 2400 CL8 over 2200 CL7 (and very big over 2000 7-10-8-27). So now I can rest easy that my ram overclock and timings are as fast as I can possibly get them. I think I pointed out to someone else, as a rule of thumb in overclocking for each step up in speed you dont want to loosen all major timings more than once (in my case, i loosened cl 7 to 8, and the 2nd from 10 to 12 but 3rd stayed same, 4th was up only one when usually it moves by 2-3 because it's such a large number ie ~28).

Within the month I'll be doing some benches, to show how much of a difference this is in streaming+gaming. I'll probably compare 2400 CL8 vs 2000 CL7 vs 1600 CL9, see if a major ram overclock like this by buying ram smartly results in a big performance boost or not.


----------



## wyjeba

Something new in my collection:


----------



## Sam OCX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Grimly*
> 
> I can pass Memtest86+ all day long at 1.55V CL10, however a spi32m causes my machine to hardlock. They only pass at 1.69V or higher. Am I missing something? Would loosening the sub-timings even further possibly lower the voltage requirement? Or is that just related to the main timings...?
> 
> I'll see if I can get them to boot at 2600 or higher. Is it possible that my 3570K IMC, doens't even want to do 2400? Or, could a higher VCCIO/VCCSA voltage lower the stress on the IMC allowing a lower vdimm?
> 
> Sooo many questions.... man I've never felt like such a noob, but ya gotta start somewhere I guess.
> 
> Thanks again.


Looser subtimings might help you improve your voltage but 1.69 isn't something too dangerious. Try subtimings like on this screenshot.

I've had ten 1200MHz-incapable 3770Ks in a row before I found a decent one, so everything's possible.
Vccio/Vccsa doesn't help much on IB. You have to be at least borderline stable to see benefit of pushing them higher.


----------



## Reefa_Madness

So, is that a heatsink that comes with the blue & black Apogee kit? Looks like it bolts down on top, just like a water block or DICE pot. Nice looking kit...how does it clock?


----------



## Sam OCX

just fooling around during a live event/demo, everything is retail and on normal air


----------



## Reefa_Madness

Dang...DDR3-2600 CL6! What kind of voltage required for those clocks?

BTW, what's your take on those Corsair Vengeance Extreme modules? Per the posted info, it would appear that those are single-sided MFR based. The little bit that I've played with with 4GB S/S MFR based modules seemed to indicate that the performance from double-sided CFR based modules was better (at comparable clocks and timings).

(Edited for typo and clarification of comparison to double-sided Hynix CFR based modules)


----------



## Sam OCX

This run took 1.97V, but I believe it should also be possible at 1.93-1.94.
As the board was giving "55"s out on random and I was in front of live crowd, I had to push a little more voltage in just to make sure I don't fail.

EDIT: Vengeance Extreme is nothing more than a prestige product with no real-life applications.


----------



## coolhandluke41

that screene just took all the air out of me for the entire weekend (it just shows how bad my set is )
nice run Sam









EDIT;@ Sam ..A-DATA AX3U2000XB2G9-EF (good or bad ?)


----------



## Reefa_Madness

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sam OCX*
> 
> This run took 1.97V, but I believe it should also be possible at 1.93-1.94.
> As the board was giving "55"s out on random and I was in front of live crowd, I had to push a little more voltage in just to make sure I don't fail.
> 
> EDIT: Vengeance Extreme is nothing more than a prestige product with no real-life applications.


Thanks for the voltage info and your take on the Vengeance Extreme kit.


----------



## Sam OCX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *coolhandluke41*
> 
> EDIT;@ Sam ..A-DATA AX3U2000XB2G9-EF (good or bad ?)


I had a set back in 2009 and it sucked. Very recently there was a set on German ebay with 1200 7-10-7 1.80V result listed.
So I guess these vary a lot.


----------



## Grimly

Cool, thanks for all the help Sam.

Just outta curiosity, I read somewhere today (probably here, lol) that a code '23' on my asus mvf means that the IMC failed to initialize at the set speed... Does that mean, I could set some crazy loose timings, like CL13 or 14, crank up the dimm volts a bit... say 1.7 or a little higher. Then just keep upping my ram speed until I see that '23' error code to find the limit of my IMC?... The reason I ask, is that I managed to boot into windows at 2600 CL10,12,12,36 @1.75v today (albeit not stable at all, lol)... So I think my IMC/RAM is capable of doing a stable 2400, I just need to find the right timings/volts, does my reasoning sound logical?


----------



## Bullant

Your welcome to come test what you have learn t and test your skills in here,








http://www.overclock.net/t/1300766/super-pi-32m-4ghz-efficiency-challenge
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Belial*
> 
> what's the point of all those reference voltages that are ~.75v that i see by the ram voltage section? If raising them is unnecessary what about just lowering them, i mean all voltages low as possible is best right?
> 
> Like my ram maxes out at about 49*C, and as I understand, 50*C is the max temp for ram 24/7 overclock (but it's not a huge concern? i mean i've never seen 50+ and usually im at low 40s). So by lowering these erroneous voltages, I could raise my vram voltage to like 1.8, 1.85, and maybe push an even higher/tighter overclock.
> 
> On a side note, check this out. Same secondary, tertiaries in both (the big image is my famed 2400mhz cl8-12-8-28 1T 1.75v overclock). I just wanted to see what would be better, 2200mhz on CL7 vs 2400mhz 8-12-8-28 as I've managed. Just to make sure that my overclock meant something, that loosening my ram a bit wasn't just a huge loss in performance and was at the exact same place I was. 2200 7-10-8-27 isnt anywhere near stable (few crashes during the test, and yes at 1.75v still), it's basically just my default ram timings stepped up to 2200 so I could compare 2200 mhz CL7 vs 2400 CL8-12-8-28.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As you can see, a huge performance boost in my 2400 CL8 over 2200 CL7 (and very big over 2000 7-10-8-27). So now I can rest easy that my ram overclock and timings are as fast as I can possibly get them. I think I pointed out to someone else, as a rule of thumb in overclocking for each step up in speed you dont want to loosen all major timings more than once (in my case, i loosened cl 7 to 8, and the 2nd from 10 to 12 but 3rd stayed same, 4th was up only one when usually it moves by 2-3 because it's such a large number ie ~28).
> 
> Within the month I'll be doing some benches, to show how much of a difference this is in streaming+gaming. I'll probably compare 2400 CL8 vs 2000 CL7 vs 1600 CL9, see if a major ram overclock like this by buying ram smartly results in a big performance boost or not.


----------



## 636cc of fury

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sam OCX*
> 
> 
> 
> just fooling around during a live event/demo, everything is retail and on normal air


Wow and on MSI board, looks like c6 is working well.

You think TWCL can run at 7 or 6 with cold?


----------



## Sam OCX

If you manage to avoid Mpower's random "55" issues, then it clocks PSC as well as (if not better due to better 2V+ stability) an ROG board so I can't see why that wouldn't be possible.


----------



## centvalny

Quick tests dommies C10 @ 2917 Cas9 with -13C~-5C

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/443/b2900samsung.png/

Uploaded with ImageShack.us

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/577/b2900samsung1.png/

Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Bullant

Impressive clocks centvalny and a nice imc


----------



## centvalny

Thanks Bullant

Trying to find sweet spot with subzero on these C10 sticks.

It gave lot of "55" and stuck @ loops 6~10ish if colder than -15C


----------



## Bullant

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *centvalny*
> 
> Thanks Bullant
> 
> Trying to find sweet spot on subzero for these C10 sticks.
> 
> It gave lot of "55" and stuck @ loops 6~10ish if colder than -15C


Yeah you definitely found the sweet spot,if you don't mind me asking what dram voltage,2v?


----------



## centvalny

Yep, it was 2.0V.

It also won't stay stable if temp. warmer than +10ish C, kinda weird with this small window of -5C ~ +5C for samsung.

I use DI which is perfect for subzero higher than -15C


----------



## Bullant

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *centvalny*
> 
> Yep, it was 2.0V.
> 
> It also won't stay stable if temp. warmer than +10ish C, kinda weird with this small window of -5C ~ +5C for samsung.
> 
> I use DI which is perfect for subzero higher than -15C


Yeah very small window,nice pic


----------



## Grimly

So, I've done some playing around, how does this look? I know it's not nearly 'up to par' with what you guys are capable of... but this is my first attempt oc'ing my ram.
Stock = 1600mhz CL7-8-8-24 @1.5v (Corsair Vengeance v4.13)



I can pass hyperpi32m, 10 runs of IBT using 90% of mem, a few hours of Crysis 3... and pretty much any benchmark I can throw at it. Can I consider these stable? The only thing I haven't done is an extended p95 run (12-24hrs of downtime isn't easy for me).

I've tried 2400 @ CL10-12-12-36, but it takes 1.7v+ and still likes to just hardlock my pc randomly. Not sure why, they pass hyperpi32m, 10 runs of IBT... u guys think they might need more voltage? or is it something else (vccsa, vccio? haven't tried them much higher than you see in the pic), as I'm able to do 2200 CL9-11-11-30 @ 1.575v. Does ram have a "voltage wall" like a cpu? Seems like a big voltage bump to get there. Trying them at 2600 CL11, and I can boot into windows, but get the same behaviour, random hardlocks.


----------



## Sam OCX

What CAS write latency does your board default to when trying 1200/1300MHz? If it's 7, you might fail because of that.


----------



## Grimly

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sam OCX*
> 
> What CAS write latency does your board default to when trying 1200/1300MHz? If it's 7, you might fail because of that.


For 2200 I think I can get away with it, but the board defaults my tWCL to 8 at all speeds. When I've tried 1200/1300 I've just left 2nd's at 'auto' and set loose 3rd's (6's) for stability sake until I figure out how low I can get the main timings at the current voltage (not really sure if that's a good approach, please comment on this) should I try tWCL @ 9? I've noticed in most of the screenies posted here that you guys keep it pretty low, like 6-7.

EDIT: here's my 2400... stable for now, but might hardlock in a few hours, or a few minutes, sometimes while idling, sometimes loading... it really seems random. memtest86 will pass 2 times no errors, as will hyperpi32m.



I put my spd's in there in case it helps.

EDIT 2: That 2400 is at 1.7v.


----------



## Belial

sig rig (z77x-ud5h, i7-3770k, 2x2gb mushkin enhanced blackline ridgeback 996902 2000 7-10-8-27 1t 1.65v )

Could I replace the thermal pads used to hold my RAM heatspreaders on with some high end sekusui thermal tape? Why is thermal pads used instead of thermal tape, ever? I mean wouldn't tape, especially high end tape, always be better?

My RAM currently hits about 49*C temp as a max temp during stress testing (for a 24/7 overclock, mind you, and only in prime95 during larger ffts, usually its in lower 40s anyways). As I understand, 50*C is the max temperature for RAM before you do permanent damage? I'm a bit confused on that, but anyways, wouldn't replacing the thermal pads with tape help a lot?

edit: Is it true that 4 sticks of ram is always better than 2? I had heard from someone that 4 sticks of RAM will have better bandwidth, despite overclockling slightly lower, than just 2 sticks. I mean the reason I'm going with 2GB density sticks is because you can get 2x2GB PSC ram capable of 2400mhz on tight timings for 24/7 overclocks around $20-30, whereas for $50 on 2x4gb your lucky to get 1866mhz.


----------



## Sam OCX

Thermal pads are easy to apply and remove, plus they are dirt cheap - that's why makers use them.
Replacing thermal pads with tape won't help as much as organising better airflow around the memory area.
The only are where you're going to notice the difference between 2 and 4 sticks are synthetic benchmarks (AIDA64 and SuperPi 32M). In daily use there will be no measurable difference whatsoever, but running 4 sticks raises the chances of failure so that's why it's recommended to use 2.


----------



## Grimly

So I figured I should make an update, as I've made some big progress







... waddaya guys think of this?



So Sam, remember when you said they should do 2400 @ CL9?... well you were right (probably not much of a surprise, LOL). As you see in the pic, I hadn't previously noticed the "memory controller 1.20v" spec for this ram. Turns out, that's what was causing my random hard locks. Since then, I did a little more playing around, and I think leaving my 2nd's on 'auto' was a mistake as well... I believe they were being set too loose at higher speeds and causing errors in memtest86. So I dialed in the 2nd's that the 'auto' was picking up at the XMP setting of 1600mhz and went from there, tCWL was set lowered to 7 and still seems stable, so far, as you can see in the pic. My ram is playing much nicer now with VCCSA @ 1.20v (using Asus MVF, 3570k). I had a memTweakit score of 52k when I was at 2200 cl9,11,11,30 @1.65v with even lower subs then you see in the pic, I should play around with that one a bit more.


----------



## Belial

Quote:


> Replacing thermal pads with tape won't help as much as organising better airflow around the memory area.
> 
> The only are where you're going to notice the difference between 2 and 4 sticks are synthetic benchmarks (AIDA64 and SuperPi 32M). In daily use there will be no measurable difference whatsoever, but running 4 sticks raises the chances of failure so that's why it's recommended to use 2.


You should really change your name to captain obvious. The replies you make to my questions are always just terrible. I'm well aware that more airflow would be way more important, i mean it's common knowledge that the ram heatspreaders do very little for cooling the ram. And I'm well aware of how minute ram overclocking differences are, but you are aware this is OCN and the ram overclock thread, right, and you are talking to the guy who did 24 hours testing on every single tertiary timing. This isn't all about practicality, I enjoy finding my best 24/7 overclock on absolute stability...

4 sticks raises the chances of failure... what? If you mean 4 sticks is going to oc slightly less than 2, yes, I just said that in my post. I'm asking about some stuff I had heard about the idea that 4 sticks of ram, despite being on a slightly lower ovwerclock, will have a higher memory bandwidth. I think my post makes clear that I'm well aware of the pitfalls of using 4 sticks of ram as opposed to just 2. For example lower VRAM GPU's overclock higher than higher VRAM GPUs - does that mean it's stupid to buy higher VRAM GPUs? No, especially since higher VRAM GPUs also perform better at equivalent clocks, making up for the very slight overclock advantage of less VRAM restricting the GPU.

I don't know for sure, but I think you can run ram at 1.75-1.8v overclocks 24/7 without a heatspreader, that's just how irrelevant they are. I'm just asking if there's a reason for thermal pads over thermal tape. Cheap, I'm sure, but cheap thermal tape exists too.

Please. I think I make clear in my posts I know about the obvious, and that I'm asking for something a little more advanced.

Oh, and there's no way in heck I'll be able to afford RAM capable of 2400mhz CL8 on just 2x4 sticks of RAM. Yes, ideally, you just use 2 sticks of RAM at 2400mhz, but that costs what, like $100+? Why would I do that, you can find PSC RAM in 2x2GB kits for $20, for $40, the same price of the cheapest 2x4GB RAM, I can have extremely fast ram.

4 sticks of PSC capable of 2400mhz, will overclock way further than 2 sticks of 4gb density sticks of equal price, ie ~$40, even if you have to drop a timing or tw on the 4 sticks of PSC. Oh not, its 2400mhz CL8-9 instead of 2400mhz 8-8, how will it compare to 1333mhz CL9 2x4gb ram! That's why 4 sticks of ram is way better than 2, for value and price to performance.

Also, I'm not just a general user, I have a popular stream, so RAM performance is actually quite important for me, as you need at least 2000mhz RAM for a really good stream (well, it's recomended to have at least 2000mhz, and yes, ram speed is very important, more important than timings, for streaming, even on AMD systems). The difference in 2400mhz and 1866mhz ram is actually quite noticeable (i already posted synthetic benches in this thread showing 2400mhz CL8 RAM just being wayyyy better than 2200mhz CL7, and 2000mhz CL7, I'll be posting real world benchmarks in streaming+gaming soon).

Now obviously even 2400mhz vs 1866 isn't a huge difference, like 500mhz overclock on CPU, but I am spending $40 for PSC RAM 8gb. Which is basically the same price as 4x2gb of crap ram, or 2x4gb of similiarly priced RAM. Heck, the performance boost of 1600mhz to 2400mhz, especially for what I do, streaming, is very much worth paying a good $20+ for, i mean that's a huge boost in performance relative to the money. Especially when it's literally spending zero extra dollars for over 1000mhz in RAM speed.


----------



## 636cc of fury

PSC based keepers, (2300 c8's untested atm)



http://imgur.com/5XIaYsx


----------



## Sam OCX

@ Belial:
I'm sorry for being not too explicit in my replies.

As far as I remember, Mushkin did not have any software to measure memory temperature, so I guess you're reading it from heatspreaders via probe or infrared sensor, right? If so, then 49c just shows that HS are doing the job of absorbing heat from the ICs rather well and if you want that temp to be closer to ambient then airflow is the way to go.
Given that memory produces at most 20W of heat across the area of 32 ICs I don't think that default thermal pads are anywhere near their limit hence are in no need of replacement. Of course, perfectionist like yourself might think differently









I appreciate your enthusiasm in the idea of 4x2Gb of PSC for daily use. What I was trying to say in my post is that 4x2Gb configuration will be a lot more difficult to stabilise compared to 2x2Gb, in most cases you will be far from what individual kits/modules can achieve. Given that your current 1200MHz CL8 1.75V overclock doesn't provide too much headroom, most likely you will have to back out either in timings (to CL9) or in frequency (to 1100MHz), this is why I think 4x2Gb is not going to work out in your case.
Also, you say that 2x2Gb of PSC costs $20. Yes, but you have to be very lucky for it to be stable at 1200c8 with 1.75 or less at this price, I can't remember more than 3-4 such cases in my two years of binning.

@ Grimly:
tRCD and TRP are still very loose for 1200 and Samsung, have you tried lowering those?
Also, I don't think if 1.2Vccsa is strictly necessary for 3570K to do 1200MHz mem, unless you have a sample with bad IMC which happens to scale from Vccsa so well.

@ 636cc:
Your "keepers" make my 4 kits look like Spartans








Will be interesting to see how your 2300C8 do. The experience and feedback I had so far was not very convincing.


----------



## Bullant

Nice memory s loud,look forward to seeing some results.I really need to get some more memory's myself








+1 Sam


----------



## 636cc of fury

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sam OCX*
> 
> @ Belial:
> I'm sorry for being not too explicit in my replies.
> 
> As far as I remember, Mushkin did not have any software to measure memory temperature, so I guess you're reading it from heatspreaders via probe or infrared sensor, right? If so, then 49c just shows that HS are doing the job of absorbing heat from the ICs rather well and if you want that temp to be closer to ambient then airflow is the way to go.
> Given that memory produces at most 20W of heat across the area of 32 ICs I don't think that default thermal pads are anywhere near their limit hence are in no need of replacement. Of course, perfectionist like yourself might think differently
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I appreciate your enthusiasm in the idea of 4x2Gb of PSC for daily use. What I was trying to say in my post is that 4x2Gb configuration will be a lot more difficult to stabilise compared to 2x2Gb, in most cases you will be far from what individual kits/modules can achieve. Given that your current 1200MHz CL8 1.75V overclock doesn't provide too much headroom, most likely you will have to back out either in timings (to CL9) or in frequency (to 1100MHz), this is why I think 4x2Gb is not going to work out in your case.
> Also, you say that 2x2Gb of PSC costs $20. Yes, but you have to be very lucky for it to be stable at 1200c8 with 1.75 or less at this price, I can't remember more than 3-4 such cases in my two years of binning.


I agree with this sentiment, to find PSC that is stable at those clocks/timings for $20 is a push, Usually you have to buy a higher binned kit and then still hope for the best.

Three out of four dimms, could pass, still have quite a few dimms left to test.



http://imgur.com/PiUlpWH





http://imgur.com/uB6rQOl



Sam I hope they clock well, so far I would say the under cold the 2000 c7 Flares have been the best, but I do have some G.Skill 2000 c6 Flares headed my way, not sure if they were ever retail/available


----------



## Sam OCX

I'm surprised that you even consider stuff like Ballistix or 2000C9 having a quad kit of 2400C8. My 2400C8 PIs are excellent on air but fail to scale to LN2. Do yours have the same problem?

2000C6 Flares - not even google knows about them, is it "special source" or just luck finding them on an obscure marketplace?


----------



## 636cc of fury

I don't discriminate on any PSC unless it is sub 2000 bin, as quality I feel falls off at that point (though there are some decent 1600 c6 kits) The Rip Z's scale with cold, but I have never given them more than 1.96v, keeping it safe under cold lol

2000 c6 Flares are coming from a friend


----------



## centvalny

Only amd inner circle got to play with flare 2000 C6


----------



## 636cc of fury

@ Sam

first set of 2300 c8's is looking very nice 1.815v set in bios (P2.0) for PSC 2600 tight profile with ultra tight tertiaries:thumb:

second set took 1.77v for you binning method



http://imgur.com/eRMm4yW



the first set did this at 1.84v



http://imgur.com/153CayM



and this at 1.815v



http://imgur.com/e7f5Tup


----------



## Bullant

They look promising loud


----------



## centvalny

MFR SS 2666 C11

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/197/screenshot190.png/

Uploaded with ImageShack.us

Testing a few kits

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/27/screenshot189a.png/

Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## coolhandluke41

@ Dumo -how tight can you get them @ 1200/1300 ?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *636cc of fury*
> 
> PSC based keepers, (2300 c8's untested atm)


how much binning flares require ?(i have one set -1300 8-12-8 is hard )


----------



## 636cc of fury

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *coolhandluke41*
> 
> @ Dumo -how tight can you get them @ 1200/1300 ?
> how much binning flares require ?(i have one set -1300 8-12-8 is hard )


both sets I have easily run 2600 8-12-8 on air with tight secondary and tertiary timings, though the c9's seem to need a bit less voltage.

the 2000 9-9-9 bin can run tWCL 6 with CL 8 on air and lower volts than the 2000 7-9-7 bin, but the c7's seem to scale very well with cold, have not gotten a chance to test the c9's under cold though.


----------



## coolhandluke41

what voltages for Flares ? (2000 7-9-7 bin)


----------



## Belial

Quote:


> As far as I remember, Mushkin did not have any software to measure memory temperature, so I guess you're reading it from heatspreaders via probe or infrared sensor, right?


My sig rig and pics shows I have an nzxt sentry 2 temp sensor, so yes I'm using thermal diodes.
Quote:


> Given that your current 1200MHz CL8 1.75V overclock doesn't provide too much headroom, most likely you will have to back out either in timings (to CL9) or in frequency (to 1100MHz), this is why I think 4x2Gb is not going to work out in your case.
> Also, you say that 2x2Gb of PSC costs $20. Yes, but you have to be very lucky for it to be stable at 1200c8 with 1.75 or less at this price, I can't remember more than 3-4 such cases in my two years of binning.


I don't know what you mean, I think I have a ton of headroom... My secondary and tertiary timings, I tested and set them all way below their automatic defaults, so I can loosen them if necessary. My VTT/IMC/PLL voltages are all below stock, I can raise them if necessary. And my ram voltage is only 1.75v, which gives me lots of headroom to go up to 1.85v if I want to.

I really don't understand what you mean, 2400mhz CL8 is far and beyond 1333mhz CL9, or ~1600mhz CL8 of maybe the best RAM I could find used at $40-50. Oh no, I run 4 sticks and have to run 2200mhz CL9... that's still wayyy faster than 1600 CL8 which might overclock to 1866 CL8.

I've used multiple kits of 2x2GB PSC XDZs, and all of them were capable of 2400mhz CL8. The only difference was whether it took 1.65v, 1.7, or 1.75v. I mean even if I can't do that, if I could do 2000mhz CL9 that would be a huge 'win' for value over any 2x4gb kit in similar price range.

I mean on newegg, the cheapest 2x4GB ram at 2000mhz is $200
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820104210

So yea, paying only $40 for RAM that has the same settings _at stock_ as $210 RAM, I'd say it'd be stupid to go with 2x4gb instead of 4x2gb. The only problem is how complex it may be to figure out what RAM is PSC on 2gb, and buy them, since they are generally end of life, but if you know what you are doing, it'd be dumb to buy 4gb sticks in terms of value.

And that isn't even getting into overclockability, and the fact that PSC (and BBSE too, which also only exists in 2gb sticks) overclocks way further than any other ram ICs.

Oh no, this 2000mhz at stock ram for $20 can only go to 2100mhz, how will it compete with 1866mhz ram for $70.
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820233142
Quote:


> I agree with this sentiment, to find PSC that is stable at those clocks/timings for $20 is a push, Usually you have to buy a higher binned kit and then still hope for the best.


Well I said $20-30, but I just purchased my third kit of 2x2GB PSC for $25 shipped.


----------



## ivanlabrie

What Sam means Belial is headroom for higher clocks or the same clocks with 4x2gb configs. If you loosen the secondary and tertiary timings you'll get crappier bandwidth so it's not a good idea.
I run my 4x2gb mixed psc set as follows (one set of 6-9-6 800mhz ripjaws x and a 1000mhz cl9-9-9 ripjaws x one):
1000mhz (2000mhz ddr) with cl9-9-9-24-1t and super tight secondary and tertiary timings. I can do that at the rated stock voltage of 1.65v and get higher bandwidth than a looser 2400mhz config with 4x2gb sticks on my imc. I can boot at 2600mhz with 2 sticks and run some 2d stuff with one, but 4 sticks definitely makes it harder and no amount of vccio and vccsa makes it any better without cold (at least for me).


----------



## 636cc of fury

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *coolhandluke41*
> 
> what voltages for Flares ? (2000 7-9-7 bin)


depending on the board 1.845-1.87


----------



## Belial

Quote:


> What Sam means Belial is headroom for higher clocks or the same clocks with 4x2gb configs. If you loosen the secondary and tertiary timings you'll get crappier bandwidth so it's not a good idea.
> I run my 4x2gb mixed psc set as follows (one set of 6-9-6 800mhz ripjaws x and a 1000mhz cl9-9-9 ripjaws x one):
> 1000mhz (2000mhz ddr) with cl9-9-9-24-1t and super tight secondary and tertiary timings. I can do that at the rated stock voltage of 1.65v and get higher bandwidth than a looser 2400mhz config with 4x2gb sticks on my imc. I can boot at 2600mhz with 2 sticks and run some 2d stuff with one, but 4 sticks definitely makes it harder and no amount of vccio and vccsa makes it any better without cold (at least for me).


Yes, I got that. In a perfect world why buy a i5-3570k or i7-3770k, you are so stupid, it will never compare to an i7-3960x. Yes, but price is a big factor. $50 in 2GB sticks (ie 4x2 psc) vs $50 in 4gb sticks (slightly more than the cheapest sticks, at best some 1600 cl9s) is almost 1ghz in difference. Maybe I won't be able to do 2400mhz CL8, it'll be 2200mhz CL8. That's fine, that's still over 500mhz faster than the cheapest 2x4gb ram, at no additional cost.

2x4 sticks at 1600mhz CL8, maybe 1866 with an overclock... or 4x2 at 2400mhz CL8, 9. I mean you'd have to loosen your ram timings/speed a TON in order to come anywhere as slow as comparable 2x4GB RAM, which costs $210 over just $50 for the 4x2gb sticks.

I mean it's common knowledge that 4 sticks will overclock slightly less than 2 sticks, that's just a matter of the slowest stick holding you back. But 2 sticks will overclock slightly less than the single best stick. It's just an absurd thing to say. So...is he saying I should spend $210 for RAM that has similar stock speeds but won't overclock nearly as far, even with just 2 sticks? Or that oh, psc is bad? I don't get it.. He just keeps making captain obvious posts to me that are kinda irritating ;/

like im well aware a fan is much more than what a heatspreader can do (which only does like 5*C over no heatspreader at all), that still doesn't answer my question whether thermal tape would be better than thermal pads or not (i dont see why high end tape wouldn't be better, but then I'm also wondering why dont they just use cheap tape, all ram uses thermal pades, not thermal tape...).


----------



## CL3P20

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Belial*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> What Sam means Belial is headroom for higher clocks or the same clocks with 4x2gb configs. If you loosen the secondary and tertiary timings you'll get crappier bandwidth so it's not a good idea.
> I run my 4x2gb mixed psc set as follows (one set of 6-9-6 800mhz ripjaws x and a 1000mhz cl9-9-9 ripjaws x one):
> 1000mhz (2000mhz ddr) with cl9-9-9-24-1t and super tight secondary and tertiary timings. I can do that at the rated stock voltage of 1.65v and get higher bandwidth than a looser 2400mhz config with 4x2gb sticks on my imc. I can boot at 2600mhz with 2 sticks and run some 2d stuff with one, but 4 sticks definitely makes it harder and no amount of vccio and vccsa makes it any better without cold (at least for me).
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, I got that. In a perfect world why buy a i5-3570k or i7-3770k, you are so stupid, it will never compare to an i7-3960x. Yes, but price is a big factor. $50 in 2GB sticks (ie 4x2 psc) vs $50 in 4gb sticks (slightly more than the cheapest sticks, at best some 1600 cl9s) is almost 1ghz in difference. Maybe I won't be able to do 2400mhz CL8, it'll be 2200mhz CL8. That's fine, that's still over 500mhz faster than the cheapest 2x4gb ram, at no additional cost.
> 
> 2x4 sticks at 1600mhz CL8, maybe 1866 with an overclock... or 4x2 at 2400mhz CL8, 9. I mean you'd have to loosen your ram timings/speed a TON in order to come anywhere as slow as comparable 2x4GB RAM, which costs $210 over just $50 for the 4x2gb sticks.
> 
> I mean it's common knowledge that 4 sticks will overclock slightly less than 2 sticks, that's just a matter of the slowest stick holding you back. But 2 sticks will overclock slightly less than the single best stick. It's just an absurd thing to say. So...is he saying I should spend $210 for RAM that has similar stock speeds but won't overclock nearly as far, even with just 2 sticks? Or that oh, psc is bad? I don't get it.. He just keeps making captain obvious posts to me that are kinda irritating ;/
> 
> like im well aware a fan is much more than what a heatspreader can do (which only does like 5*C over no heatspreader at all), that still doesn't answer my question whether thermal tape would be better than thermal pads or not (i dont see why high end tape wouldn't be better, but then I'm also wondering why dont they just use cheap tape, all ram uses thermal pades, not thermal tape...).
Click to expand...

 Maybe I lost you somewhere.. but I dont see a point to your statements.

Are you arguing value based on subjective testing? If so your clearly the smartest individual here, and have outwitted us all with your superior frugality. Im sure your wallet thanks you..but your posts are a little brash.

*or maybe you just like to rub Sam the other way.


----------



## FtW 420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Belial*
> 
> Yes, I got that. In a perfect world why buy a i5-3570k or i7-3770k, you are so stupid, it will never compare to an i7-3960x. Yes, but price is a big factor. $50 in 2GB sticks (ie 4x2 psc) vs $50 in 4gb sticks (slightly more than the cheapest sticks, at best some 1600 cl9s) is almost 1ghz in difference. Maybe I won't be able to do 2400mhz CL8, it'll be 2200mhz CL8. That's fine, that's still over 500mhz faster than the cheapest 2x4gb ram, at no additional cost.
> 
> 2x4 sticks at 1600mhz CL8, maybe 1866 with an overclock... or 4x2 at 2400mhz CL8, 9. I mean you'd have to loosen your ram timings/speed a TON in order to come anywhere as slow as comparable 2x4GB RAM, which costs $210 over just $50 for the 4x2gb sticks.
> 
> I mean it's common knowledge that 4 sticks will overclock slightly less than 2 sticks, that's just a matter of the slowest stick holding you back. But 2 sticks will overclock slightly less than the single best stick. It's just an absurd thing to say. So...is he saying I should spend $210 for RAM that has similar stock speeds but won't overclock nearly as far, even with just 2 sticks? Or that oh, psc is bad? I don't get it.. He just keeps making captain obvious posts to me that are kinda irritating ;/
> 
> like im well aware a fan is much more than what a heatspreader can do (which only does like 5*C over no heatspreader at all), that still doesn't answer my question whether thermal tape would be better than thermal pads or not (i dont see why high end tape wouldn't be better, but then I'm also wondering why dont they just use cheap tape, all ram uses thermal pades, not thermal tape...).


Also a bit lost.

As for the thermal tape/thermal pad question, I'm pretty sure most thermal padding has better thermal transfer capability than thermal tape. Thermal tape kinda sucks for heat transfer, but it is better than nothing where you need something that sticks.


----------



## Belial

It's just inane to say 'running 2 sticks of ram is better than 4' when I'm running 2400mhz CL8 2gb density sticks. Okay, so should I sell off my 2gb psc's and go spend $210 on the cheapest RAM faster than 1866mhz that won't overclock nearly as far? It's obvious, everyone knows 4 sticks will clock slightly lower than 2, 2 less than 1, but it's extremely insignificant. hmm, so 2 sticks of ram that can't come anywhere close to what 4 sticks of psc that costs 4 times as much is better? what? And ram overclocking, yes, we all know, it's worthless and stupid and a waste of time, that's why we're all in the OCN ram addict club, but 1ghz extra in ram speed will make a difference. Sorry, it's like he follows me and answers every post I make with captain obvious comments that are useless. He doesn't even read my posts, just makes useless responses to them.
Quote:


> The only are where you're going to notice the difference between 2 and 4 sticks are synthetic benchmarks (AIDA64 and SuperPi 32M). In daily use there will be no measurable difference whatsoever, but running 4 sticks raises the chances of failure so that's why it's recommended to use 2.


I don't do just 'daily use' on this computer, I do programs that heavily rely on memory bandwidth, particularly memory speed, it's very noticeable in what I do. And you are going to tell me that there is no noticeable difference whatsoever, in running 2400mhz ram over 1600mhz ram? really? Because I can definitely notice it. And who cares if it's only in synthetic benchmarks, I thought this was Overclock.net, in the ram addict thread? Not "dont bother tweaking your computer to the max because you are just wasting your time' thread.

Like these kinds of responses, really?

_Getting back to my original question_, I had heard that 4 sticks of RAM will have higher memory bandwidth than 2 sticks, despite the fact that 4 sticks won't overclock as far and has a higher stress on the IMC and has to be compensated for (I even explicitly stated that in my post, yet captain obvious feels he has to tell me, what i just said). Coolhandluke first brought this up to me, I believe, and pointed out how a lot of top hwbot scores are done with max ram, 4 sticks of ram.
Quote:


> some guys are getting better scores with 4 psc sticks clocked really high for 2d.
> 
> ....supposedly it helps with superpi 32m despite being tougher on your cpu's imc if you get to the same clocks


I'm trying to find a more in-depth ram discussion here, not 'oh my god why bother overclocking ram, you won't notice in BF3 and chrome which i'm just going to assume that you do because that's what i do' or total disregard for the fact that 2400mhz in 2x4gb is $40 vs $210 for 2x4gb 2000mhz which might go a timing or two lower.
Quote:


> As for the thermal tape/thermal pad question, I'm pretty sure most thermal padding has better thermal transfer capability than thermal tape. Thermal tape kinda sucks for heat transfer, but it is better than nothing where you need something that sticks.


Really? I always figured thermal pads transferred heat the worst, i thought it was just easy to use or something. I would figure thermal tape would be way better because it's so thin, it's just more metal to metal . Especially sekusui thermal tape which is so highly regarded.

I think I'll test it out on a single stick, the worst that can happen is as if I wasn't using a heatspreader (which is a loss of 5*C), and I just learned RAM is okay for 90*C. Seriously how do none of you guys know what the max ram temps are? Took a while to figure that out, was in the far depths of altavista to find that out.


----------



## 636cc of fury

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Belial*
> 
> It's just inane to say 'running 2 sticks of ram is better than 4' when I'm running 2400mhz CL8 2gb density sticks. Okay, so should I sell off my 2gb psc's and go spend $210 on the cheapest RAM faster than 1866mhz that won't overclock nearly as far? It's obvious, everyone knows 4 sticks will clock slightly lower than 2, 2 less than 1, but it's extremely insignificant. hmm, so 2 sticks of ram that can't come anywhere close to what 4 sticks of psc that costs 4 times as much is better? what? And ram overclocking, yes, we all know, it's worthless and stupid and a waste of time, that's why we're all in the OCN ram addict club, but 1ghz extra in ram speed will make a difference. Sorry, it's like he follows me and answers every post I make with captain obvious comments that are useless. He doesn't even read my posts, just makes useless responses to them.
> I don't do just 'daily use' on this computer, I do programs that heavily rely on memory bandwidth, particularly memory speed, it's very noticeable in what I do. And you are going to tell me that there is no noticeable difference whatsoever, in running 2400mhz ram over 1600mhz ram? really? Because I can definitely notice it. And who cares if it's only in synthetic benchmarks, I thought this was Overclock.net, in the ram addict thread? Not "dont bother tweaking your computer to the max because you are just wasting your time' thread.
> 
> Like these kinds of responses, really?
> 
> _Getting back to my original question_, I had heard that 4 sticks of RAM will have higher memory bandwidth than 2 sticks, despite the fact that 4 sticks won't overclock as far and has a higher stress on the IMC and has to be compensated for (I even explicitly stated that in my post, yet captain obvious feels he has to tell me, what i just said). Coolhandluke first brought this up to me, I believe, and pointed out how a lot of top hwbot scores are done with max ram, 4 sticks of ram.
> I'm trying to find a more in-depth ram discussion here, not 'oh my god why bother overclocking ram, you won't notice in BF3 and chrome which i'm just going to assume that you do because that's what i do' or total disregard for the fact that 2400mhz in 2x4gb is $40 vs $210 for 2x4gb 2000mhz which might go a timing or two lower.
> Really? I always figured thermal pads transferred heat the worst, i thought it was just easy to use or something. I would figure thermal tape would be way better because it's so thin, it's just more metal to metal . Especially sekusui thermal tape which is so highly regarded.
> 
> I think I'll test it out on a single stick, the worst that can happen is as if I wasn't using a heatspreader (which is a loss of 5*C), and I just learned RAM is okay for 90*C. Seriously how do none of you guys know what the max ram temps are? Took a while to figure that out, was in the far depths of altavista to find that out.


I use all my PSC/BBSE to browse forums, clearly top bin is needed

Dude not to crap on your parade, but you come off with a condescending attitude when we are all trying to help you. If you know all/better than why ask?

4 dimms is harder to stabilize than 2 however the performance gain from bank interleaving is usually worth the trade off you gain from just 2 dimms. I have run 4 dimms of PSC at 2600 7-11-7 under cold and the time was still slower (32M) than 2 dimm 2700 7-11-7, so food for thought.

I am sorry none of us knew that ram was rated for 90c, I usually try to keep it at -100c when _really_ pushing as that's what this type of ram is meant for. Honestly I would never use PSC for a daily driver, as there are so many better choices, in particular good 2666 c10 bin Samsung and you get good density at 4GB per stick.


----------



## coolhandluke41

Belial ...please read the OP (post picks , benches,etc ) don't make this thread about you and stop insulting members for trying to help you and since you have more questions then most please start your own thread
Thank you


----------



## Belial

It's a legit question - is there a particular compatibility/performance reason to use thermal tape instead of thermal pads on heatspreaders? Wouldn't high end thermal tape like sekusui, be better than stock thermal pads? I'm aware that thermal pads are cheap, I'm sure companies want to save money, but even high end ram has thermal pads instead of tape, making think there's something more than just tape>pads. So I think it's a legit question (to which ftw 420 has said thermal pads actually outperform thermal tape, which really surprises me and I'm curious why he thinks that).

I'm well aware that replacing TIM is 'not necessary', I seriously do not need to hear how replacing the TIM won't do much or how a fan is better than replacing TIM. Duh. That doesn't answer my question. That's like if someone asks "should I use coollaboratory liquid ultra instead of the stock paste" and someone saying "adding a fan would do more".

And then my 2nd question is if anyone is aware of 4 sticks having more bandwidth than 2 sticks _despite the fact that 4 sticks is a higher load and won't overclock as far_, ie something like 4 sticks of 2400 CL8-12-8-28 outperforming 2x 2400 CL8-11-8-28. I don't need to hear about what I had just said, I'm asking about something a bit more advanced, obviously.

I don't have a problem with anyone here, it's just Sam constantly trolling me. I should have just PM'd him instead. You guys don't see the many responses he keeps giving me in every thread repeating basic information I just stated in my OP and how I'm so stupid to be spending time on something that you won't notice in BF3, even though I do semi-professional level, multithreaded applications that significantly benefit from ram overclocking in a noticeable way, not just browsing and gaming. I'm sure he means well but it's a bit annoying how he keeps giving me TH level responses when I'm clearly asking a more in-depth question.
Quote:


> 4 dimms is harder to stabilize than 2 however the performance gain from bank interleaving is usually worth the trade off you gain from just 2 dimms. I have run 4 dimms of PSC at 2600 7-11-7 under cold and the time was still slower (32M) than 2 dimm 2700 7-11-7, so food for thought.


Exactly what I'm asking about. What exactly is bank interleaving (I know what it is, let's one stick refresh while other is accessed, but not sure on the pratical implications and how it relates to the subject at hand).? But I'm not sure what you mean on that last part, you'd expect any set of sticks of any config to run slower if it was on a slower speed. Is there a typo in there? Rep'd.


----------



## FtW 420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Belial*
> 
> It's a legit question - is there a particular compatibility/performance reason to use thermal tape instead of thermal pads on heatspreaders? Wouldn't high end thermal tape like sekusui, be better than stock thermal pads? I'm aware that thermal pads are cheap, I'm sure companies want to save money, but even high end ram has thermal pads instead of tape, making think there's something more than just tape>pads. So I think it's a legit question (to which ftw 420 has said thermal pads actually outperform thermal tape, which really surprises me and I'm curious why he thinks that).
> 
> I'm well aware that replacing TIM is 'not necessary', I seriously do not need to hear how replacing the TIM won't do much or how a fan is better than replacing TIM. Duh. That doesn't answer my question. That's like if someone asks "should I use coollaboratory liquid ultra instead of the stock paste" and someone saying "adding a fan would do more".
> 
> And then my 2nd question is if anyone is aware of 4 sticks having more bandwidth than 2 sticks _despite the fact that 4 sticks is a higher load and won't overclock as far_, ie something like 4 sticks of 2400 CL8-12-8-28 outperforming 2x 2400 CL8-11-8-28. I don't need to hear about what I had just said, I'm asking about something a bit more advanced, obviously.
> 
> I don't have a problem with anyone here, it's just Sam constantly trolling me. I should have just PM'd him instead. You guys don't see the many responses he keeps giving me in every thread repeating basic information I just stated in my OP and how I'm so stupid to be spending time on something that you won't notice in BF3, even though I do semi-professional level, multithreaded applications that significantly benefit from ram overclocking in a noticeable way, not just browsing and gaming. I'm sure he means well but it's a bit annoying how he keeps giving me TH level responses when I'm clearly asking a more in-depth question.
> Exactly what I'm asking about. What exactly is bank interleaving (I know what it is, let's one stick refresh while other is accessed, but not sure on the pratical implications and how it relates to the subject at hand).? But I'm not sure what you mean on that last part, you'd expect any set of sticks of any config to run slower if it was on a slower speed. Is there a typo in there? Rep'd.


It was a while back when I was looking at thermal pads & tape, I do use both & noticed that looking at the wm/k the thermal pads that have it in the specs were all higher than the thermal tape I could find.
Most TIM was better than average pads, & most pads were better than tape. There may well be tape out there that is better than pads, I think it was 3m tapes I was looking up & they weren't great.

Being too basic in answers isn't really the same as trolling, I don't think he is out to annoy you. As you said, just not going in-depth when that is what you are looking for. Remember that many posting on forums look at the question & not really at who is asking so it might just be a habit to give the basic answer that most people are looking for.
In a couple threads here I've seen about 1/2 of OCNers responding with answers to the title of the thread without ever looking at the OP to know what the question actually was.


----------



## ivanlabrie

I think Belial should start a thread with his ram doubts clearly stated cause he tends to go overboard with big walls of text and people either lose interest or feel offended by the tone he appears to have.
I personally have chatted with him via pm and he's a nice guy but he just appears to be a dick at times and people get annoyed by that.

So Belial, learn to be more brief and to the point man and post a new thread at the ram section here








As for answers:

-Thermal pad vs tape, covered by FtW
-Bank interleave: I don't understand it thoroughly but I've seen the effects where lots of 2d benchmark runs like spi32m had slightly better results with 4 sticks vs 2 sticks at the same timings and clocks.
What Sam meant is that it's not worth it normally cause of the problem of finding a cpu with a strong enough memory controller but that it does outperform 2 stick configs. So there you have it...


----------



## 636cc of fury

4 dimms at the same mhz timings as 2 dimms is obvously going to be faster, however if you can overclock the memory in 2 dimms significantly higher than 4 dimms then that might be a better option. What I was saying was that 2600 7-11-7 4 dimm was slower than 2700 7-11-7 in 2 dimm operation, so depending on your system and the vast number of variables (twcl, secondaries and tertiaries etc. . ), either option could be a good choice.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Multi-channel_memory_architecture

imho you are going to have to add 2 dimms and retest your memory overclock, or get a new kit, that is 2x4GB or 2x8GB and go from there.

And I know you keep saying there are no kits that will perform as well for the price, but check this _thread_ out.

they are usually about $80 for a 2x4GB kit and overclock pretty well, I will be testing a set later this week sometime when they get here and post results.


----------



## centvalny

A new thread on philosophy and technicality of ram should be open where peeps can discuss what is exactly a ram is.

As far as this thread goes probably better to stick with ram type information and benching results. Keep it simple and easy to understand as reference thread to compare ram kits.

Just my 2c


----------



## ivanlabrie

+1


----------



## Belial

Quote:


> It was a while back when I was looking at thermal pads & tape, I do use both & noticed that looking at the wm/k the thermal pads that have it in the specs were all higher than the thermal tape I could find.
> Most TIM was better than average pads, & most pads were better than tape. There may well be tape out there that is better than pads, I think it was 3m tapes I was looking up & they weren't great..


That's very interesting (i was just about to say how w/mk is unreliable). I think I just won't bother then, not even to test it out.
Quote:


> In a couple threads here I've seen about 1/2 of OCNers responding with answers to the title of the thread without ever looking at the OP to know what the question actually was.


I _know_ this guy is following me though man. And yesterday, I got a PM with no name on it. So sketchy.
Quote:


> I personally have chatted with him via pm and he's a nice guy but he just appears to be a dick at times and people get annoyed by that.


i dont appear to be a dick, i am a dick, but we all have the same goal here - to crank up higher overclocks. I'm your dick (no one is going to get that movie reference).
Quote:


> -Bank interleave: I don't understand it thoroughly but I've seen the effects where lots of 2d benchmark runs like spi32m had slightly better results with 4 sticks vs 2 sticks at the same timings and clocks
> 
> imho you are going to have to add 2 dimms and retest your memory overclock, or get a new kit, that is 2x4GB or 2x8GB and go from there.
> 
> And I know you keep saying there are no kits that will perform as well for the price, but check this thread out.
> 
> they are usually about $80 for a 2x4GB kit and overclock pretty well, I will be testing a set later this week sometime when they get here and post results..


I recall Bank (and channel) interleave in the BIOS, I know I've looked it up a milion times because I always google and look up every single bios option and try to set every single one to the most optimal setting (fast boot on w7, anyone? anyone?), and those 2 settings are like the only 2 bios settings I leave on auto. Is bank interleaving something you enable or disable, is it only on when you got 4 sticks of ram? I've read what it is a million times but i still dont recall what a bank is.

But that's exactly what I'm asking about. So basically, 4 sticks of RAM > 2 sticks, despite conventional knowledge? Or is it a matter of 4 sticks (better performance via bank interleave) vs 2 sticks (better performance via higher overclock)?

Maybe just everyone sees those Tomshardware articles, and even though everyone knows TH is full of misinformation, obscure stuff like how 2 sticks of ram overclock further than 4 sticks gets accepted and then passed around over and over and so everyone says 2 sticks is better than 4 without actually testing (maybe 4 sticks can do the same clock as 2, just needs a tiny bit more voltage, kind of thing, I mean TH is only doing what, 1.5, 1.65v, and they aren't changing vtt, imc, etc stuff at all which may be necessary for 4 sticks).
Quote:


> What Sam meant is that it's not worth it normally cause of the problem of finding a cpu with a strong enough memory controller but that it does outperform 2 stick configs. So there you have it...


Well i7-3770k, strong IMC. He didn't say anything about imc or 4 sticks ever outperforming 2 sticks lol. I wish.
Quote:


> *4 dimms at the same mhz timings as 2 dimms is obvously going to be faster,*
> 
> What I was saying was that 2600 7-11-7 4 dimm was slower than 2700 7-11-7 in 2 dimm operation, so depending on your system and the vast number of variables (twcl, secondaries and tertiaries etc. . ), either option could be a good choice.


Wait, what? It was never obvious! Sam even said that '2 sticks is always better than 4', as per 'common knowledge'. I get what you meant though, if you can do the same overclock it will be faster but usually you can't.

Well, hopefully the 2 sticks I'm getting are binned equal or better than the 2 sticks I'm currently using so that won't be an issue. If it is, I'll raise my VTT/IMC voltages (which are currently below stock, I did repeated 24+ hour testing to find minimum of everything in my system) and I can also even raise ram voltage (the only reason I'm not running more than my current 1.75v is because more voltage didn't do anything extra for me, seems to be how PSC works, there's a very sweet spot in voltage and it takes a ton more voltage to get a tiny bit higher which will still be super unstable) to compensate. Worst case scenario I just drop a timng or two(or maybe I could just drop a timing on the channel with the new ram!).

As for the 2x4gb ram you listed... it's EOL (like PSC, so whatever), and at $80 that's significantly more expensive than 4x2gb PSC (almost twice as expensive). Seems like a no brainer to go for 4x2 over 2x4. Though PSC/BBSE does take a bit of hunting so obviously not everyone would care to do all of this effort to find what ram ICs some end of life ram sold on ebay really is, but if you did care, and you were knowledgeable, like we all are.

Although those samsung 2x4gbs (what, $40-45?) are actually a pretty good deal.

Your posts are awesome though, thanks a lot.


----------



## centvalny

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *coolhandluke41*
> 
> @ Dumo -how tight can you get them @ 1200/1300


I will test it next

So far 2933

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/546/screenshot196g.png/

Uploaded with ImageShack.us

2950, higher probly gotta go 2T

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/23/screenshot197n.png/

Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Bullant

@Belial,I thought Sam was quite clear in his post,they mite be short but still very helpful.He finds the time to help people out with his wealth of experience with memory,we should be thankful he has joined the forum and shares his experience with us. This is how we become better Overclockers,our own experience and learning from others and if others are wrong we should show them some respect


----------



## ivanlabrie

Guys, I've found one of my Crucial D9 ddr2 sticks to be faulty...do you know if Crucial offers lifetime warranty (serial no. based) or not?


----------



## Belial

Lifetime warranty usually means lifetime of the product line, not lifetime as in when does the original owner die, like 50+ years warranty. Not sure on crucial's policy but you'd definitely have to email them and work something out.


----------



## ivanlabrie

Yeah, G.skill is quite cool at that...but Crucial, I don't know.

I miss my MVG already...died suddenly.
Don't mind the crappy imc and max of 4.5ghz on air...


----------



## reggiesanchez

are you guys setting your tertairy in bios or os????

also what is most memory intensive 3d benchmark, i dont have the patience for superpi 32m I dont even run that one. Been using lobby any other suggestions. Or even a way to look for 3d stable clocks while im on air.

is there a program that I can use to change or at least see all timings on evga board


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *reggiesanchez*
> 
> are you guys setting your tertairy in bios or os????
> 
> also what is most memory intensive 3d benchmark, i dont have the patience for superpi 32m I dont even run that one. Been using lobby any other suggestions. Or even a way to look for 3d stable clocks while im on air.
> 
> is there a program that I can use to change or at least see all timings on evga board


Cpu-tweaker?

Try Intel Burn Test max mem for 5 passes...for a quick mem stability test.
Run maxxmem to asess performance, and windows own winsat mem command from cmd.


----------



## Stickeelion

hey guys I normally do months of research before I buy I just bought 4 seperate packs of individual 8GB sticks of G.skill Ripjaws X F3-12800CL10S-8GBXL ram It's going in an AMD build with a crosshair V formula-Z mobo G.skill told me 4 separate single sticks would not work together but I couldn't find a quad pack of RAM at my local PC store. I am unsure if it will work properly and no one has been of much help I'm still waiting on other components to build my system.

with your RAM expertise would anyone know if this work properly as 4 sticks of dual channel ram?

Sorry for my noobish questions but I guess we all have these moments sometimes.


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stickeelion*
> 
> hey guys I normally do months of research before I buy I just bought 4 seperate packs of individual 8GB sticks of G.skill Ripjaws X F3-12800CL10S-8GBXL ram It's going in an AMD build with a crosshair V formula-Z mobo G.skill told me 4 separate single sticks would not work together but I couldn't find a quad pack of RAM at my local PC store. I am unsure if it will work properly and no one has been of much help I'm still waiting on other components to build my system.
> 
> with your RAM expertise would anyone know if this work properly as 4 sticks of dual channel ram?
> 
> Sorry for my noobish questions but I guess we all have these moments sometimes.


Should work fine for stock clocks if the model number is the same.


----------



## Stickeelion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> Should work fine for stock clocks if the model number is the same.


they are the exact same model number thanks a heap ivanlabrie


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stickeelion*
> 
> they are the exact same model number thanks a heap ivanlabrie


Give it a try though...see if your board has them in the support list or if the bios has a profile for them (apart from spd)
Good luck!


----------



## Belial

Quote:


> are you guys setting your tertairy in bios or os????
> 
> also what is most memory intensive 3d benchmark, i dont have the patience for superpi 32m I dont even run that one. Been using lobby any other suggestions. Or even a way to look for 3d stable clocks while im on air.


Bios. I'm not sure, but I think nowadays it's safe to change settings using software. However for me, the bios has access to way more timings than software does. Just depends on your board.

I really like maxmemm (get hwbot's version) the most. Very fast, very comprehensive, everyone has it, easy to compare results. For stability testing I do 24+ hours of custom blend prime95 though. I don't get why people use superpi at all though, hyperpi is the same thing but better basically. superpi is made for single core cpus.... For quick testing though, just the first X minutes of that 24 hour test is enough. I mean 5 minutes of prime95 custom blend is more stressful than 5 minutes of anything else.

Ivan how did you break your motherboard. How do you break so much stuff? Which did you like better, your asus or gigabyte?


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Belial*
> 
> Bios. I'm not sure, but I think nowadays it's safe to change settings using software. However for me, the bios has access to way more timings than software does. Just depends on your board.
> 
> I really like maxmemm (get hwbot's version) the most. Very fast, very comprehensive, everyone has it, easy to compare results. For stability testing I do 24+ hours of custom blend prime95 though. I don't get why people use superpi at all though, hyperpi is the same thing but better basically. superpi is made for single core cpus.... For quick testing though, just the first X minutes of that 24 hour test is enough. I mean 5 minutes of prime95 custom blend is more stressful than 5 minutes of anything else.
> 
> Ivan how did you break your motherboard. How do you break so much stuff? Which did you like better, your asus or gigabyte?


If you didn't notice almost all of the guys posting in this thread are hardcore benchers (and most are from Xs or other forums like ocx or ocf). We care for superpi 32m stability and efficiency cause it's one of the few hwbot benchmarks that are affected heavily by ram performance.

As for the board, it bsod while folding and died....it was the 8400gs I had as vga output that died and toook the board with it.

On wednesday I'll go to the post office to rma it...and I prefer the mvg over th ud5h I had.


----------



## CL3P20

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *reggiesanchez*
> 
> are you guys setting your tertairy in bios or os????
> 
> also what is most memory intensive 3d benchmark, i dont have the patience for superpi 32m I dont even run that one. Been using lobby any other suggestions. Or even a way to look for 3d stable clocks while im on air.
> 
> is there a program that I can use to change or at least see all timings on evga board


set tertiary timings in BIOS..

As for 3D memory testing.. i would say Vantage CPU or 3D'11 CT .. you can see memory gains in both tests as you cut latency and increase bandwidth. Both are pretty tough for stability too..


----------



## Splave

IN! Awesome thread here with some familiar and new faces









have some new stuff to try
2x2 2133 trident bbse
4x2 2000 9-9-9 PI psc
2x2 2000 9-9-9 Rips psc (my best stick ever was from the same model)
4x2 2000 9-10-9 Dom GT
3x2 2000 9-9-9 CSX Diablo D9GTR (just for fun never had any and always wanted to try it)

As far as binning I no longer try low voltage. Had too many sticks that wont run over a certain voltage which makes it useless to bench them cold.


----------



## 636cc of fury

^Sprave!

so nice to see you in here buddy.

I feel the same way about lovo binning as I have had so many nice kits that require low volts and then hard wall at a certain voltage making them useless when cold at higher clocks.


----------



## 636cc of fury

tested the first set of 2300 c8's and they seem pretty good, 1.84v



http://imgur.com/C6edBaa



And here is an untested set of the 2133 c9 Ballistix. just set 1.89v as 1.84v failed after two loops

no waza


http://imgur.com/8IDQxOC



waza


http://imgur.com/iPhmwpf


----------



## centvalny

Awesome kits there L0ud:thumb:

Got this psc black pcb, probably the last batch of Trident 2000C9 before early RipjawsX / Sandy released

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/547/screenshot200q.png/

Uploaded with ImageShack.us

Quick run

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/547/ztrident1052a.png/

Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Belial

^ What voltage? And I thought the third timing was supposed to be same as cas latency? Is that a bench or for a 24/7 overclock?


----------



## 636cc of fury

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Belial*
> 
> ^ What voltage? And I thought the third timing was supposed to be same as cas latency? Is that a bench or for a 24/7 overclock?


Bench stable I assume, at least mine are(screens)


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Belial*
> 
> ^ What voltage? And I thought the third timing was supposed to be same as cas latency? Is that a bench or for a 24/7 overclock?


It's not set in stone, it tends to be the same, but if it works tighter better yet.








The whole point of ram bandwidth is 2d benching normally, though it helps in every other type of bench too.


----------



## centvalny

@ Belial...Air, no wazza and 1.95V
vccsa 1.28, vccio 1.225, 2nd vccio 1.18 and vttddr 0.83V

I never run my ram for 24/7, it just strictly for benching.


----------



## Belial

wow those are insane voltages. what do you mean you dont run them for 24/7, you dont have a 24/7 overclock?

bleh, i could care less about benching. it's 24/7 overclock that i find most impressive. a bench on air with reasonable voltage and temps, if you will. but why couldnt you run that ram overclock 24/7? 1.95v is only a bit above the 'max' suggested of 1.9 and as long as your ram temps stays under 90*C right?


----------



## centvalny

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Belial*
> 
> wow those are insane voltages. what do you mean you dont run them for 24/7, you dont have a 24/7 overclock?
> 
> bleh, i could care less about benching. it's 24/7 overclock that i find most impressive. a bench on air with reasonable voltage and temps, if you will. but why couldnt you run that ram overclock 24/7? 1.95v is only a bit above the 'max' suggested of 1.9 and as long as your ram temps stays under 90*C right?


Not insane for benching

I don't care with ram temp. on air and never try to measure it unless its on subzero. My 24/7 rig is an AMD Phenom with CSX Diablo D9GTR that still chugging along since 2010.


----------



## SmokinWaffle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Belial*
> 
> wow those are insane voltages. what do you mean you dont run them for 24/7, you dont have a 24/7 overclock?
> 
> bleh, i could care less about benching. it's 24/7 overclock that i find most impressive. a bench on air with reasonable voltage and temps, if you will. but why couldnt you run that ram overclock 24/7? 1.95v is only a bit above the 'max' suggested of 1.9 and as long as your ram temps stays under 90*C right?


Guessing that it's to stop degradation to the IMC of the CPU, as well as voltage degradation to the RAM itself. Could be wrong though, just applying what I know to this situation.


----------



## coolhandluke41

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Splave*
> 
> IN! Awesome thread here with some familiar and new faces
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> have some new stuff to try
> 2x2 2133 trident bbse
> 4x2 2000 9-9-9 PI psc
> 2x2 2000 9-9-9 Rips psc (my best stick ever was from the same model)
> 4x2 2000 9-10-9 Dom GT
> 3x2 2000 9-9-9 CSX Diablo D9GTR (just for fun never had any and always wanted to try it)
> 
> As far as binning I no longer try low voltage. Had too many sticks that wont run over a certain voltage which makes it useless to bench them cold.


Good to see you here Splave


----------



## Reefa_Madness

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *centvalny*
> My 24/7 rig is an AMD Phenom with CSX Diablo D9GTR that still chugging along since 2010.


I bet it would make for some interesting reading to see just what all you insane guys use as your daily driver. I personally used an NF7 with a mobile XP for years until it croaked on me just a couple of months ago.


----------



## ivanlabrie

Currently: P4 631, 40gb ssd, 2gb ddr2 lol, gonna put a 7600gt and then a 6950 1gb in it, and swap to an e4400 I left at a friends house. (joys of Asus rma)


----------



## Splave

8 year old dell laptop XD


----------



## reggiesanchez

Why am I the only one having trouble setting third timings to 1 and 4's ??? Is that a voltage problem or just quality of stix. Guessing its user error just not sure where the error is. Can someone share their clocking technique. Seems like every stick I have will do 2700+ with **** timings but wont do 2500 with tight third timings????


----------



## Reefa_Madness

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Splave*
> 
> 8 year old dell laptop XD


This is getting better than I could have even imagined.


----------



## ivanlabrie

What cpu you got? That may be the culprit...1100t is not as strong as an fx or IB chip.


----------



## reggiesanchez

na using 3770k that can do 1500+ for validation


----------



## ivanlabrie

Ah, then I'm not sure what's up...have you tried setting them in memtweakit from within Windows? That always does it for me, bios not so much.


----------



## 636cc of fury

reggie what happens when you set tight tertiaries no post?

I would try these timings for start, 1 3 3 3 4 5 1 4 4.

Can you post a mem tweak it in Windows of what you are trying to run?

tWCL at 8?


----------



## Bullant

Yeah reggae if you post a screen shot of your timings ,what memory's your using and what volts would be good


----------



## Splave

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *reggiesanchez*
> 
> Why am I the only one having trouble setting third timings to 1 and 4's ??? Is that a voltage problem or just quality of stix. Guessing its user error just not sure where the error is. Can someone share their clocking technique. Seems like every stick I have will do 2700+ with **** timings but wont do 2500 with tight third timings????


its the sticks man, had the same issues with a set of patriot sector 5 2400 9-12-9 kit as well as 2000 6-9-6 pi's. one of the first things I check now when binning PSC especially is if can they handle 1.92v without powering off and if they will do 1-1-1-1-4-4-1-4-4 thirds at 2600.


----------



## coolhandluke41

Yeap,i have 2X Sector 5 2400 sets and they both very weak ,


----------



## ivanlabrie

They just look cool...that's it.









Both my psc sets and my bbse 1600mhz one do 1-1-1-1-4-4-1-4-4 tertiaries and scale up to 1.9v on air. Haven't tested higher voltages cause of my MVG limit.


----------



## coolhandluke41

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> They just look cool...that's it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Both my psc sets and my bbse 1600mhz one do 1-1-1-1-4-4-1-4-4 tertiaries and scale up to 1.9v on air. Haven't tested higher voltages cause of my MVG limit.


That's why you keep the "other" motherboard around







,this is one of the limitations of this great little board


----------



## ivanlabrie

Yeah, I'd like an OCZ 'ddr3' booster thing, as someone else said here or at XS...


----------



## Reefa_Madness

Hipro5's Maximizer was supposed to have had a DDR3 PCB...too bad it is EOL.


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Reefa_Madness*
> 
> Hipro5's Maximizer was supposed to have had a DDR3 PCB...too bad it is EOL.












Now to find one of those somewhere... :/


----------



## Reefa_Madness

Let me clarify...when he first built it, it was the end of DDR1 days / early stages of DDR2. He indicated that a PCB would be designed for DDR3 when it came out. To the best of my knowledge there were never any units available with DDR3 PCBs...although he still may have made one or two for his personal use...man loved to juice his gear with heavy doses of Vitamin V.


----------



## ivanlabrie

Gotta love vitamin V huh?









Should be doable for someone adept with soldering irons and whatnot...like our good friend Ed.


----------



## Belial

Quote:


> Guessing that it's to stop degradation to the IMC of the CPU, as well as voltage degradation to the RAM itself. Could be wrong though, just applying what I know to this situation.


Care to elaborate? As far as I understood, there's no issue with ram voltage somehow frying the cpu, that was just an issue on like nehalem or something long ago.

Why can't you run a voltage of like 1.8, 1.9, 1.95v, for a 24/7 overclock? Your temps on air would be fine and under the max of 90*C, and the max voltage for ram i hear is like 1.9v at lowest. And since ram is so cheap, who cares if it degrades slightly because you ran 1.9v? Right? I mean I find PSC XDZ ram that does 2400mhz CL8 for $25 2x2gb regularly, I see samsung miracle ram, that's only $40-50 right, avexir has some 200mhz CL9 2x2gb for like $35, i mean you can get high performing ram for quite cheap, it's not like blowing out an ivy bridge or something.


----------



## ivanlabrie

No one knows the safe voltage for 24/7 operation, and no one really cares either...not in this thread, cause this type of ram overclocking is geared towards 2d benchmarking mainly (think superpi 32m) where ram makes a big difference.
Another thing is not all psc will do beast timings at high clocks with low enough voltage to run max oc for 24/7, and it's hard finding kits that do 2600mhz with really tight timings, hard enough to warrant binning through a lot of kits to do so, and to give such highly binned sticks much higher resale value.
Hence why people baby those nice kits and don't run them 24/7...


----------



## 636cc of fury

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Belial*
> 
> Care to elaborate? As far as I understood, there's no issue with ram voltage somehow frying the cpu, that was just an issue on like nehalem or something long ago.
> 
> Why can't you run a voltage of like 1.8, 1.9, 1.95v, for a 24/7 overclock? Your temps on air would be fine and under the max of 90*C, and the max voltage for ram i hear is like 1.9v at lowest. And since ram is so cheap, who cares if it degrades slightly because you ran 1.9v? Right? I mean I find PSC XDZ ram that does 2400mhz CL8 for $25 2x2gb regularly, I see samsung miracle ram, that's only $40-50 right, avexir has some 200mhz CL9 2x2gb for like $35, i mean you can get high performing ram for quite cheap, it's not like blowing out an ivy bridge or something.


Can you please post where you can find 2400 c8 PSC for $25 2x2GB regularly? I am pretty sure my quad channel 2400 c8 kit costs exponentially more than that

the 30nm Samsung stuff is meh, 2400 c11 is about all you are going to get, if you want highly binned HYK0 the G.Skill 2666 c10 is your best bet.

The Avexir dimms you are speaking of are BBSE?

One thing to keep in mind is that an Ivy cpu can be replaced, once your PSC is dead you are not going to be getting another kit with the same ic's so it is much harder to replace.


----------



## Bullant

Ive been bored lately and chip is only running single channel so ive been tweaking and just testing dims and imc on air
Memory air ambient temp 25c 1.93.5v CPU -25 SS.G Skill PID 6-9-6- 2000.Little Stability 8M Pi.Not efficiency testing, 2740Mhz 7-12-7-30


----------



## coolhandluke41

Nice run buddy ,i think it's time to fire up UP7....








How are the latest/greatest betas ?


----------



## Bullant

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *coolhandluke41*
> 
> Nice run buddy ,i think it's time to fire up UP7....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How are the latest/greatest betas ?


Thanks Luke,I don't have a UP7,was thinking of buying one tho,is the new bios a improvement on memory's clocks?


----------



## coolhandluke41

yeap ,that's what i was wondering about ,i have few days off so will post some results ,got a set of Flares 9-9-9 bin that does 1300 8-12-8 and want to compare the voltages require since i need some crazy (Dumo style) voltages to run them on this mobo


----------



## Bullant

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *coolhandluke41*
> 
> yeap ,that's what i was wondering about ,i have few days off so will post some results ,got a set of Flares 9-9-9 bin that does 1300 8-12-8 and want to compare the voltages require since i need some crazy (Dumo style) voltages to run them on this mobo


I look forward to the results


----------



## Reefa_Madness

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Belial*
> avexir has some 200mhz CL9 2x2gb for like $35


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *636cc of fury*
> The Avexir dimms you are speaking of are BBSE?


BBSE per post #6:

http://www.xtremesystems.org/forums/showthread.php?241680-Avexir-Blitz-DDR3-2000-9-9-9-24-1.64V-Testing

...and actually a little cheaper than $35 right now. Listed for $30 and free shipping. Limit 2 per customer.

http://www.mwave.com/mwave/SKUSearch.asp?scriteria=BA42029&pagetitle=AVEXIR%20AVD3U20000902G-2GI%20Blitz%204GB%20%28%202GB%20x%202%20%29%20240-pin#.UV2WsVeRdNG


----------



## wyjeba

Dominator combo










DDR2:
2x1 PC6400 CL3
8x1 PC8888 CL4
6x1 PC9136 CL5

DDR3:
3x2 CMG PC16000 CL8 (ver2.1)
3x2 CMG PC15000 CL7 (ver2.1)
2x1 CM3X PC14400 CL7 (ver3.1)


----------



## coolhandluke41

*Model F3-16000CL9D-4GBFLS*

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/585/2img2795.jpg/

Uploaded with ImageShack.us
*AIR*

https://www.dropbox.com/s/k8sisiyr7fyuuw5/snaphsot0002.png

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/268/snaphsot0002.png/

Uploaded with ImageShack.us

can't do tWCL6 on this board (7 passes) ,will try UP7


----------



## wyjeba

2x2GB A-data Gaming Series PC16000
1105MHz | 7-11-8-27 | 1.69V


1x2GB Mushkin Copperhead 996772 (serial numer 4260100423406 (110854) ) PC12800
1206MHz | 7-11-9-27 | 1.75V


2x2GB G.Skill Flare PC14400
1149,5MHz | 7-11-8-28 | 1.69V


1200MHz | 7-12-11-30 | 1.79V


4x4GB G.Skill Trident X PC19200
1254MHz | 10-12-12-31 | 1.65V


IMC in my 3570K is max 2508








Looking for something better right now.


----------



## Belial

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *636cc of fury*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Belial*
> 
> Care to elaborate? As far as I understood, there's no issue with ram voltage somehow frying the cpu, that was just an issue on like nehalem or something long ago.
> 
> Why can't you run a voltage of like 1.8, 1.9, 1.95v, for a 24/7 overclock? Your temps on air would be fine and under the max of 90*C, and the max voltage for ram i hear is like 1.9v at lowest. And since ram is so cheap, who cares if it degrades slightly because you ran 1.9v? Right? I mean I find PSC XDZ ram that does 2400mhz CL8 for $25 2x2gb regularly, I see samsung miracle ram, that's only $40-50 right, avexir has some 200mhz CL9 2x2gb for like $35, i mean you can get high performing ram for quite cheap, it's not like blowing out an ivy bridge or something.
> 
> 
> 
> Can you please post where you can find 2400 c8 PSC for $25 2x2GB regularly? I am pretty sure my quad channel 2400 c8 kit costs exponentially more than that
> 
> the 30nm Samsung stuff is meh, 2400 c11 is about all you are going to get, if you want highly binned HYK0 the G.Skill 2666 c10 is your best bet.
> 
> The Avexir dimms you are speaking of are BBSE?
> 
> One thing to keep in mind is that an Ivy cpu can be replaced, once your PSC is dead you are not going to be getting another kit with the same ic's so it is much harder to replace.
Click to expand...

Ebay, OCN trading forum, any trading forum. The hard part is knowing what RAM is PSC, since it isn't exactly advertised and there's no lists anywhere, you just have to find some post where maybe some guy on some russian overclock forum says "russian russian 996902 russian russian PSC". There are tons of PSCs being sold for $20-30, actively, you just don't know they are PSC. A lot of PSCs are sold with very bland timings like 1600mhz CL9-9-9-24 so you wouldn't know it was PSC unless you look up the exact model.

Also, this sort of ram only exists in 2gb sticks (PSC or BBSE, both only made in 2gb density as they stopped existing as such entities long ago). You are basically buying like 3-5 year old ram, just most people don't know what this ram really is, it's going to be used, it isn't supported anymore, so they go cheap.

I can say for certainty that any mushkin that has speeds of 2000mhz CL7-10-8-27 or 1600mhz CL6-8-6-24 is PSC XDZ (there are redlines, radioactives, blacklines, and ridgebacks of both of these timings). I know right now on ebay there's 3x2gb mushkins radioactive 1600 CL6 PSCs going for $69 OBO, meaning it'll likely sell for around $35-50. That listing is a bit expensive but there's ton of PSCs being sold, you just have to figure out what ram is PSC. It's definitely time consuming, but if you put the time and effort and research into it, you too can get yourself a hold of RAM that can do 2200mhz+ with tight timings for under $30 per 4gb.

Buying 4gb density sticks of speeds over 1866mhz is prohibitively expensive, and even 2gb sticks rated at 2000mhz+ are going to generally be expensive. PSCs are a great buy because they overclock so well, so they might be sold at only 1600mhz, but you know they can do 2200mhz+. The avexirs are BBSE and those are like $35 on amazon or ebay or somewhere, 2000 CL9.

So I just got my 2nd PSC kit to get 4x2gb of ram, and I'm having a lot of trouble making it work. Furthermore, my z77x-ud5h isn't letting me change timings just on one channel (i have my ram like A/B/A/B, where a is my 996902 that i've had, and B is the new ram), I can't seem to get timings to stick if i try to set each channel to different timings.

And, i think my SSD got corrupted or something from all the resets over and over. I"m not sure what's going on, I only know that the same error i'm getting now, is what I had when I tried to boot from a HDD when the sata connector was plugged in the opposite way (someone broke off the plastic support). I have No GUI boot option, so at the normal w7 splash screen, I get like 8 blue dashes at the top right of my screen. Well now, i get the dashes, then a second later, i get like a polychromatic line stragith across the top of my screen and it's just stuck there.

I was thinking of throwing the ssd into my laptop, see what happens, but I'm wondering if I shouldn't even bother. I took out the new ram to see if the ram was causing it, took out the old ram and tried just the new ram....

like obviously something isn't stable but im not sure where to really start, because my overclock was so fine tuned. My vtt and imc and pll all being below stock, my timings, i mean i wasn't having much luck but now this.

On a side note, i checked the RAM IC of 996826s that i got, it's XDZ015A3G-A, which means they were made 1 week ahead of my 996902s lol (xdz014a3g-a). I


----------



## 636cc of fury

The sticks you are listing I would not even waste my time buying nor binning, if they are not 2000+ it is not worth it imho.

So you are correct, there are plenty of cheap PSC kits available, I just prefer the top shelf stuff as it is likely to overclock much higher. I have found only 4 dimms out of 12 from the 1600 6-8-6 bin that would run 2600 + c8 with tight timings for benching 32M, everything else was crap.


----------



## Bullant

yes I agree Loud 2000mhz+ kits seem to be the ones performing
@ Belial,sometimes even @ 2700Mhz with all tight timings you don't really need much vtt and imc volts so putting these up to high may not always help you and can make it worse in some cases.Also when messing with memory if you notice something was stable and now its not take out your comos battery for a bit and start again,this will sometimes help.Do you have 2 different rated memory types running at same time?


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *636cc of fury*
> 
> The sticks you are listing I would not even waste my time buying nor binning, if they are not 2000+ it is not worth it imho.
> 
> So you are correct, there are plenty of cheap PSC kits available, I just prefer the top shelf stuff as it is likely to overclock much higher. I have found only 4 dimms out of 12 from the 1600 6-8-6 bin that would run 2600 + c8 with tight timings for benching 32M, everything else was crap.


Same thing with mine...2000 cl9 Ripjaws x does 2600mhz with cl8-12-8-28-1t whereas 1600mhz cl6-8-6 will only go to 2500mhz cl9-11-9-27-2t with 1.8v. I run them at 2000mhz xmp (with tighter subs) for 24/7 use in a 4x2gb config.


----------



## Belial

It's a bit difficult for me to take my cmos battery out since it's behind my gpu. I'll try to short the cmos first but not sure exactly where to do that on this board z77x-ud5h.

Anyways, I don't think cmos is the problem. When I boot up (even if I try to do safe mode or mem screen), on my no gui boot, i get a multi-colored line at the top and freeze. I think either my SSD has broken or my OS has been corrupted, I'm going to see if I can throw my ssd into a laptop to see if it works. If it doens't I'll try a reinstall and if that doesn't work I'll have to get a new ssd I suppose. I've never had something like this happen.


----------



## Farmer Boe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Belial*
> 
> It's a bit difficult for me to take my cmos battery out since it's behind my gpu. I'll try to short the cmos first but not sure exactly where to do that on this board z77x-ud5h.
> 
> Anyways, I don't think cmos is the problem. When I boot up (even if I try to do safe mode or mem screen), on my no gui boot, i get a multi-colored line at the top and freeze. I think either my SSD has broken or my OS has been corrupted, I'm going to see if I can throw my ssd into a laptop to see if it works. If it doens't I'll try a reinstall and if that doesn't work I'll have to get a new ssd I suppose. I've never had something like this happen.


I've seen a similar problem when a graphics card went bad. Perhaps swap it out for testing?


----------



## centvalny

Another Blue Gskill 2133 C8 kit

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/577/screenshot214t.png/

Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## ivanlabrie

Tasty bbse









1.88v though...air on both cpu and ram?


----------



## centvalny

CPU cold, ram air. Trcd should be 11 though, will try later


----------



## ivanlabrie

11 seems doable, maybe 1.9v?

Looking good


----------



## Bullant

Awesome cent,as always


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

CMD16GX3M4A2666C10


----------



## coolhandluke41

great run MrTOOSHORT


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

Thanks coolhandluke41.









You have a great thread going here, lot's of knowledge.


----------



## coolhandluke41

Yeap ,not only all this guys are knowledgeable but also very helpful ,it's pretty amazing what few sticks of RAM can do to some of us I never thought I would end up up collecting RAM ,..dunno..i used to collect stamps







..

EDIT; *Crucial BalistiX PC3-17000 BL25664FN2139* _Thank you Loud_









Speed: DDR3 2133MHz (PC3-17000)
Type: 240-Pin DDR3 DIMM
Voltage: 1.65V
Cas Latency: 9
Error Checking: Non-ECC
Memory Processing: Unbuffered

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/18/dsddsh.jpg/

Uploaded with ImageShack.ushttp://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/856/2133bin.jpg/

Uploaded with ImageShack.ushttp://www.techreaction.net/2011/04/26/review-crucial-ballistix-ddr3-with-thermal-monitoring/

https://www.dropbox.com/s/hrydfntvaik76z4/2139%20Bin-Balistix.jpg

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/28/snaphsot0007.png/

Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Belial

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Farmer Boe*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Belial*
> 
> It's a bit difficult for me to take my cmos battery out since it's behind my gpu. I'll try to short the cmos first but not sure exactly where to do that on this board z77x-ud5h.
> 
> Anyways, I don't think cmos is the problem. When I boot up (even if I try to do safe mode or mem screen), on my no gui boot, i get a multi-colored line at the top and freeze. I think either my SSD has broken or my OS has been corrupted, I'm going to see if I can throw my ssd into a laptop to see if it works. If it doens't I'll try a reinstall and if that doesn't work I'll have to get a new ssd I suppose. I've never had something like this happen.
> 
> 
> 
> I've seen a similar problem when a graphics card went bad. Perhaps swap it out for testing?
Click to expand...

Okay, I really have no clue what happened but...

So I tried everything, I could get into bios but on the No GUI splash screen (which is just like 7 blue dashes at the top), I'd get that multi-colored line at the top and a freeze. Plugged into the mobo instead of gpu, unplugged gpu power, different cables, different monitors, etc.

Based on your advice, I unplugged my GPU, and I booted up! Then I plugged the GPU back in and now, everything works.

I guess I'll just keep doing what I've been doing...
repd

So back to my mixing of RAM.

Yes, mixed RAM. I have my 2400mhz 8-12-8-28 1.75v 2x2gb of XDZs 996902s (blackline ridgebacks 2000mhz cl7-10-8-27 1.65v stock).

Then, I just bought 2x2gb blackline ridgebacks 996826s 1600mhz CL6-8-6-24 1.65v. They have the same exact ICs, they are just made 1 week after my 996902's were made (XDZ015A3G-A instead of xdz014...).

My CPU is [email protected], with VTT/IMC/PLL @ 1v/.875v/1.6v. With just my 2x2gb 99690s, this was 35+ hours stable on p95 max ram custom blend.

I'm obviously having issues, I can't just plug and play my new kit in, even with different vtt/imc/pll voltages, so I imagine I'll have to downclock/overvolt of some kind.

I thought this Z77X-UD5H board could set different timings to 2 different channels, but I haven't been able to get any of my changes to stick.


----------



## ivanlabrie

Set them all the same, and bump vtt/imc to normal levels at least, bump pll to stock, enable internal pll overvoltage and keep ram at 1.75v.


----------



## coolhandluke41

Hey Belial..how many times do i have to ask you to start your own tread with all your questions ,please stop spamming this thread


----------



## Bullant

Belial,you seem to not understand a lot of things we post ,or take it in. I don't even read half ya post because they way too long and I get lost in what you are really on about,when I said take comos battery out this is when your memory starts to play up that mite of once been working correctly.As for what your doing if you want results for a 24/7 Pc I would be using 4Gb Samsung or in those lines.Running 2600Mhz+ @ 1.65V none of this PSC different mix of speed and sticks, you just asking for trouble.Their is a reason a lot of us get good results in here and its from learning from our mistakes.Good PSC running good Mhz and timings and low volts are more dollars and harder to find now crap PSC that run say 2200Mhz -2400MHz C8-C9 and high volts and crap timings are cheap and everywhere.So IMO 4GB Samsung or the other type like them is for 24/7, higher MHz less volts and perform great and possibly better due to the higher MHz
@ Luke nice memory's and timings


----------



## ivanlabrie

A good kit for him might be the 2x4gb 2400mhz cl10-12-12-31 Trident X ones, which go for 74 bucks at the Egg...But it's still pricier than random psc









I may have some fun next Wednesday, I'm attending an extreme overclocking event thing at Intel's HQ in Buenos Aires. Wish I could take my stuff to freeze it there, or submit scores but it's not allowed it seems.


----------



## jimba86

aka you get to play with haswell you lucky bugger..


----------



## ivanlabrie

Who knows? It's forbidden to take pics or screenshots...


----------



## Bullant

Little update guys on my Memory air testing, Dram 1.94V ,Memory Temp ,15c to 18c CPU -25 ,7-12-7-30 @ 2742MHz 32M Pi stable


----------



## ivanlabrie

UP5 is looking good...You got an UP7 or UD4H by any chance?


----------



## Bullant

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> UP5 is looking good...You got an UP7 or UD4H by any chance?


No not yet but was thinking off buying a UP7


----------



## ivanlabrie

I'm looking for a good ram clocking board to replace my MVG (and that has the extra vdimm juice available).
What do you think of the ud4h?


----------



## Bullant

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> I'm looking for a good ram clocking board to replace my MVG (and that has the extra vdimm juice available).
> What do you think of the ud4h?


I cant really say cause i haven't tested it,but i would also consider the UP4


----------



## ivanlabrie

I'll keep my eyes opened for scores...I might dedicate the MVG to a bench station for ln2 only and use the ud4h or whatever for my daily driver.


----------



## coolhandluke41

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bullant*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> UP5 is looking good...You got an UP7 or UD4H by any chance?
> 
> 
> 
> No not yet but was thinking off buying a UP7
Click to expand...

I have one if you want (mint and skined )


----------



## ivanlabrie

Any good bios yet?


----------



## Belial

Do any of you guys use the ability of your motherboard to set different timings for each channel? I'm currently trying to retain my sweet 2400mhz CL8 timing for one channel (of my 996902s as mentioned before) while loosen the new kit that I have that clearly isn't binned as well. I'm having a lot of difficulty in staying stable, I'm trying to just only alter the timing of the channel with the worse RAM. I might have to go to 2200mhz CL8 though (which lasted 30+ minutes, every timing setting so far of CL9+ on 2400mhz with CL8 on the good channel has failed within 15 minutes so far).

Just wondering if any of you guys do this, have any luck with that, or should I not even bother and just go for the highest overclock I can with equal timings for both channels. I mean I'm assuming that the exact timings I had for my 996902s 2000mhz ram (2400 Cl8-12-8-28, very tight tested 2nds and 3rds) I can keep, and I simply have to figure out the timings I need for my new ram, i dont know if like those 996902s will have to be loosened because of some interaction with it and the new ram or anything.


----------



## Belial

You guys were right that these sticks aren't as good. How is that possible. Did PSC or Mushkin bin the chips? I mean it's literally the exact same IC, it's just made one week later and it was sold as 1600 CL6-8-6's instead of as 2000 CL7-10-8s. In fact I couldn't even get this RAM to run at 2000mhz CL7-10-8-27 as stock as the other ram (they did their rated 1600 Cl6-8-6 for an hour or so just fine so I don't think they are faulty, like the first 996902s that I got were). Maybe it's just that the particular 996902s I have are just really lucky good, more than some design, I can't believe that there's actually any difference between these two sticks or that mushkin/PSC tested them (the last 996902s I had didn't overclock nearly as well).

Couldn't make anything like 2400 CL8 work so I'm currently working on keeping my 996902s at their precious 2400mhz CL8-12-8-28 with tight subs, and then the new kit at 2400 CL9-12-9-33 loose subs and basically working down from there. Here's a benchmark of the settings in hwbot's maxmem I'm testing now (it'll probably change when i crash in 10 minutes but this should be in the ballpark of where I end up):

Benched in 11.979.495
Copy 30317
Read 27282
Write 25276
Latency 39.5

edit: So about that thermal tape vs pad thing. Well once you remove the ridgebacks on these mushkins, the metal plates fall off super easy and well almost all of them fell off so I basically was forced to see thermal pads vs thermal tape. Now my ram temp is maxing at 61*C instead of 49*C, but that probably has a lot to do with ambient temps being at least 5-10*F hotter right now, and maybe with the fact that there's now 4 sticks instead of just 2, maybe this 996826 isn't as cool as my 996902, and maybe because I stuck the thermal sensor from the top instead of through the bottom (because with 4 sticks, diode wouldn't fit between sticks anymore).

However the RAM feels WAY hotter to the touch (I can hold my hand there, but I know for certain 5*C hotter would mean you'd have to take your fingers off after 5 seconds because when i increase voltage to 1.78 and the ram reads as 8*C hotter I have to remove my fingers after ~3-5 seconds) so I think that's a sign the RAM is dissipating heat better, ie, the reason they are running hotter is because it is hotter.


----------



## CL3P20

finally found IMC limit on my 3770k... ~2910mhz .. more = 23 regardless of settings.

..had to have Asus to do it... *sigh*...broke 2800mhz.. and 40ns latency below 5ghz CPU.... BOTH of which were not possible using Z77 Mpower







.

@ Loud - the Gene has some bent pins in RAM slots #3 and #4 ... though I have tested all slots and all channels are working good.. just FYI. I think the previous owner benched the crap out of this board on -0.. then returned.. its fairly warped around the socket area, and the RAM pins look they were "pulled" out... like when they freeze to your RAM and you remove the stick...


----------



## coolhandluke41

new toy







,just received it and was going to posted when i had some results but the packaging was something that caught my eye so be aware ,this retail package (you can easily remove the RAM without cracking the package

*AVEXIR AVD3U20000902G-2GI Blitz 4GB ( 2GB x 2 )*


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/845/avexw.jpg/

Uploaded with ImageShack.us



http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/10/cimg1135v.jpg/

Uploaded with ImageShack.us

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/580/cimg1134f.jpg/

*mixed set one module have Elpida and the other Avexir IC*

Uploaded with ImageShack.us

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/407/icsg.jpg/
*XMP* *profile 1* (it should be 2T sorry )
Uploaded with ImageShack.us
http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/407/spdko.jpg/

Uploaded with ImageShack.us

*profile 2*

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/833/spd2b.jpg/

Uploaded with ImageShack.us

will test them soon


----------



## Reefa_Madness

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *coolhandluke41*
> new toy biggrin.gif ,just received it and was going to posted when i had some results but the packaging was something that caught my eye so be aware ,this retail package (you can easily remove the RAM without cracking the package


Thanks for the confirmation of BBSE...now, where the heck are the one I ordered? I guess I should first ask if these were ordered when I posted a link to Mwave a few days ago, or had you already made the purchase before then?


----------



## coolhandluke41

yeah man np ,you made it happen anyway








EDIT ;i paid for 2day shipping and still wait it 4


----------



## Reefa_Madness

Two-day shipping option would explain it...I'm too darn "thrifty" to pay for fast shipping.

I learned that "thrifty" term years ago from a cheap-arse co-worker that somehow or another got out of paying for his share of just about everything. He was proud to call himself "thrifty". The rest of us called him other names that I can't post in these forums.


----------



## coolhandluke41

it will be the last time i paid two day shipping that's for sure


----------



## Reefa_Madness

Well, I believe that your problem was that it split the weekend. Maybe using two-day shipping on a Monday, or Tuesday would work, but if there is a chance it will straddle the weekend, then I'd say pass on it for sure.

I posted up about the deal on Thursday, so there was no way to avoid having the weekend delay your delivery. On the bright side, it did get to you faster than the regular shipping is going to get it to me.


----------



## centvalny

Got a few Blue Gskill 2133 C8 to test

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/266/screenshot227s.png/

Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## jacksonn24

there are few kits im looking at cerious if any1 has had any of these or has any thoughts on them
1.F3-16000CL9D-4GBTD 2x2
2.f3-1600cl9d-4gbtd 2x2
3.F3-17600CL9D-8GBXLD 2x4


----------



## coolhandluke41

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jacksonn24*
> 
> there are few kits im looking at cerious if any1 has had any of these or has any thoughts on them
> 1.F3-16000CL9D-4GBTD 2x2
> 2.f3-1600cl9d-4gbtd 2x2
> 3.F3-17600CL9D-8GBXLD 2x4


if you could provide SN# it would be easier (look at the first page of this thread)


----------



## Bullant

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *centvalny*
> 
> Got a few Blue Gskill 2133 C8 to test
> 
> http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/266/screenshot227s.png/
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us


Very nice man,strong kit


----------



## coolhandluke41

look what i found under the other spreader on Avexir Blitz set







(this is from single set )

https://www.dropbox.com/s/6tw448j4trgs6mq/Avex.jpg

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/845/avexw.jpg/

Uploaded with ImageShack.us

I always end up with mixed crap









EDIT; the good thing is i love the spreaders from this set ,you can swap your modules in no time and they look sick


----------



## Reefa_Madness

Dangit! I really dislike when that it done. Wonder if those are still BBSE, but re-branded. Some of the numbering is similar. What about the little dot on the lower left corner of the Avexir branded chips...does it match the Elpida one? Seems that I recall a link to a thread started elsewhere by Sam OCX that described how to identify generic BBSE by the # of vertical lines inside that circle...or something similar to that. Also, I believe there is something about BBSE ICs having a stripe across the lower edge of the ICs. Anything like that on yours?

Lastly, yes, I agree, the heat spreaders are pretty nice looking.
Quote:


> I always end up with mixed crap


Does the use of the word "crap" mean that they aren't clocking well for you, or were you just referring to mixed ICs?


----------



## coolhandluke41

the IC's are different size so i don't think they re-branded
EDIt; pcb looks identical ,here is another angle

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/838/cloh.jpg/

Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## ivanlabrie

Any results yet? That would give them away...


----------



## coolhandluke41

there is more then few ppl getting this RAM i believe, so i don't want to spoil the party and as you can see this set is bogus so my results most likly won't reflect what this set should be capable of, but as far as my experience with this set goes all i have to say this are worthless to me except the heat sinks (try booting on only one stick -Elpida since i pulled IC on the other one and single stick won't boot 1300 @8-12, (9-12-9 might be possible since i almost had it one time while running two sticks )


----------



## Reefa_Madness

Quote:


> so i don't think they re-branded


Well, most likely they are re-branded...just something other than BBSE. Wonder what it was. Can you provide the measurements when you get a chance?

Quote:


> but as far as my experience with this set goes all i have to say this are worthless to me except the heat sinks


Real sorry to hear that, especially since I'm the one that provided you with the link...not to mention that I have several kits headed my way. Maybe I'll end up with at least two decent sticks out of the bunch.

On the bright side, I'll have some sinks to slap on a couple of those generic Samsung and Hynix modules that I've collected.


----------



## coolhandluke41

Ok i thought you meant same ICs just different name








Nothing to be sorry about ,it's not like you told me to buy them and that's how it goes with RAM any way,especially RAM that have no reviews etc.
BTW ;that's exactly where the heat sinks end up -generic full size Samsungs


----------



## Reefa_Madness

I knew that you meant re-branded BBSE...I was just adding / kidding that they are re-branded something, as Avexir doesn't, as far as I know, actually produce modules.

...those sinks will dress up the Samsungs, that's for sure. I'm curious, will you use thermal tape, or apply TIM directly to the ICs?


----------



## coolhandluke41

you can reuse the tape on the sinks ,when you remove them use heat-gun i was so ....i took them out with bare hands and pulled one IC ..no big deal ,they should look even better on black PCB ,i removed the plastic wrapping that you can barely see it's there but they look pretty sharp without it very clean look ,for $30 they are still worth it ,with my ****ty set i was able to run very tight 2200 9-10-9 and if you were going to get similar heat-sinks they will cost almost as much
http://www.bestofferbuy.com/Professional-Memory-Bank-Heat-Spreaders-Pair-p-65035.html?currency=USD&utm_source=gbase&utm_medium=cse&utm_campaign=gbase_usa&gclid=CIzzsp-EvrYCFQ2znQodKl8ABw

EDIT; BTW generic Samsung jumped almost 100% from 20$ to almost 40$ so i pulled the trigger on Team X c9 2400 again just to wrap up Ivy era







...RAM is climbing fast


----------



## Reefa_Madness

So you pulled off one of the ICs? If so, off the BBSE stick, or the Avexir re-branded one?


----------



## coolhandluke41

Avexir


----------



## Reefa_Madness

No biggie then.


----------



## Splave

seems my PSC storage is full enough







now to hunt that proper bbse kit. So far only 2133 cas8 ripjaws legends are working well for me.



PASS: Means 8-12-8-28-1N single channel 32m @ 1300mhz 4.0ghz cpu. on OC formula

In Order
Failed
3x 1600 C6 Pi (on the side)
2x 2000 C9 Trident Black PCB
1x 2000 C9 Pi Green PCB
3x 2133 C9 Dominator GT ver7.1
1x 1600 C6 Ripjaws Black PCB
4x 1600 C7 ECO Green PCB

Passed
1x 2400 C9 Sector 5
4x 2000 C6 Pi
1x 2000 C9 Trident Black PCB
1x 2133 C9 Dominator GT ver7.1
3x 2000 C9 Pi
2x 2400 C9 Sector 5
2x 2300 C8 Pi


----------



## CL3P20

those 2k C6.. so much good







.. reliably strong OC'rs.

*You fail any of your 'Pass' sticks with your "high volt binning" method for cold?


----------



## Splave

I tried up to 2.0v on the stinkers on air, most will 55 making the leap from 2400 to 2600. Others would pass 2600 with 1-3-3-3-4-4-1-4-4 but thats no good now is it


----------



## coolhandluke41

how about screene of them Sector V's and voltages ...
Thank you


----------



## Splave

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *coolhandluke41*
> 
> how about screene of them Sector V's and voltages ...
> Thank you




1.92v


----------



## coolhandluke41




----------



## Belial

Okay guys, update on my set up


Spoiler: Rig and RAM



i7-3770k, [email protected]
Gigabyte z77x-ud5h f15r bios which sucks (basically have to cmos reset anytime i change bios settings, but has way more ram timings available than other bios)
Rosewill capstone 550m
gtx 460 768mb [email protected]

2 different kits of 2x2gb ram, I had the first kit and then added the 2nd kit
original kit:
Mushkin Enhanced Ridgeback Blackline: 996902 2000mhz CL7-10-8-27 1.65v 35+ hours p95 custom blend stable at 2400mhz CL8-12-8-28 with very very tight subs PSC XDZ014A3G-A
Mushkin Enhanced Ridgeback Blackline: 996826 1600mhz CL6-8-6-24 1.65v, currently working on making stable with all 4 sticks PSC XDZ015A3G-A (same IC, made the next week)



As you know, with just the 2x2gb of 996902 I had 2400mhz CL8-12-8-28 1.75v with super super tight subs working, with VTT/IMC/PLL voltages of 1.0v/.875/1.6v as 35+ hours p95 stable. Once I added this second kit, I struggled with this same overclock. I tried as much as possible to make 2400mhz work, even CL10-13-10-33 didn't work out and was constant WHEA errors within 15 minutes (8-12-8-28 was instant bsod in logins, prime95, really bad).

So I am forced to go to 2200mhz CL8. Well, I had to keep loosening and loosening and had to settle on CL8-13-8-29. However, I was still able to make my 2nd kit tight, so I'm currently running, at 16 hours of prime95 going strong, 5ghz CPU @ 2200mhz RAM:
Bad Kit: 8-13-8-29 with very very tight subs
Good kit: 8-11-8-27 with very very tight subs
VTT/IMC/PLL: .995v/.870v/1.58v

Using default VTT/IMC/PLL and very loose subs, I had to keep loosening RAM to pass more than 45 minutes with no WHEA errors on custom blend until I got to 8-13-8-29. That seemed stable, so I decided to run some tests using a single .05v step down on my vtt/imc (i know that .985/.86 is unstable but i figured i had wiggle room since 1/.875 was fine), a .02v drop in PLL (when testing my cpu overclock i was failing at 1.5v, i raised it to 1.6 and settled on that, so i think I have wiggle room). Tested for an hour, that seemed stable, so then I decided to drop the timings on my 2nd kit, and well 8/10/8/26 wasnt stable but now 8/11/8/27 seems good.

Benchmark results (done before i started p95):
Benched in: 12.347.151
Copy: 29187
Read: 25416
Write: 24954
41.3 Latency

Really wish I could make 2400mhz work in some capacity. Maybe I could do, like 2400mhz with CL8-12-8-28 on my good stick, but then like CL11-13-11-35 or CL10-14-10-34 on the bad stick. If this test passes, which I think it will, I'll run benches and see what's better.

My RAM temps have been at 70*C, I think that has to do with ambient being really high. Today was really hot, it was snowing just 2 weeks ago and today it's like intense summer weather.


----------



## Belial

a single whea error on the 23rd hour, 9 minutes....


----------



## ivanlabrie

Belial, come on man!









This is a not the ram stability testers club thread.








Don't mean no offense but you're derailing the thread's purpose.

Back on topic, this is my daily driver currently...
p4 631 at stock, intel pos mobo, mixed ddr2 2x1gb.


----------



## Belial

i thought the purpose of this thread was to post benches, discuss ram overclocks. a laid back club with no specific intention. been keeping lots of benches of my results so i thought that was relevant. sorry


----------



## Bullant

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Splave*
> 
> seems my PSC storage is full enough
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> now to hunt that proper bbse kit. So far only 2133 cas8 ripjaws legends are working well for me.
> 
> 
> 
> PASS: Means 8-12-8-28-1N single channel 32m @ 1300mhz 4.0ghz cpu. on OC formula
> 
> In Order
> Failed
> 3x 1600 C6 Pi (on the side)
> 2x 2000 C9 Trident Black PCB
> 1x 2000 C9 Pi Green PCB
> 3x 2133 C9 Dominator GT ver7.1
> 1x 1600 C6 Ripjaws Black PCB
> 4x 1600 C7 ECO Green PCB
> 
> Passed
> 1x 2400 C9 Sector 5
> 4x 2000 C6 Pi
> 1x 2000 C9 Trident Black PCB
> 1x 2133 C9 Dominator GT ver7.1
> 3x 2000 C9 Pi
> 2x 2400 C9 Sector 5
> 2x 2300 C8 Pi


Nice collection Splave,


----------



## coolhandluke41

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> Belial, come on man!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is a not the ram stability testers club thread.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Don't mean no offense but you're derailing the thread's purpose.
> 
> Back on topic, this is my daily driver currently...
> p4 631 at stock, intel pos mobo, mixed ddr2 2x1gb.


thank you
i like your memory score


----------



## Bullant

Same G skill kit as before 2600MHz 6-12-6-30 memory Air 1.94v,will require more V to pass 32M tho
1M Pi


----------



## coolhandluke41

wow








talk to Sin maybe he get you Xbios


----------



## Bullant

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *coolhandluke41*
> 
> wow
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> talk to Sin maybe he get you Xbios


What is Xbios?


----------



## jjjc_93

I took some time away from my 3D pretesting to play with some memory again. I love PSC, can't get enough of the stuff.

This kit is looking pretty good. Patriot Sector 5 2500 9-11-9

Sub timings still not super tight but I'll leave it for now as I have a heap of other testing to do before the weekend. 1.92vdimm.


----------



## coolhandluke41

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jjjc_93*
> 
> I took some time away from my 3D pretesting to play with some memory again. I love PSC, can't get enough of the stuff.
> 
> This kit is looking pretty good. Patriot Sector 5 2500 9-11-9
> 
> Sub timings still not super tight but I'll leave it for now as I have a heap of other testing to do before the weekend. 1.92vdimm.


Nice jjjc , i was thinking about giving this another try


----------



## ivanlabrie

Do you guys think an ud4h would be a good buy?
I'm in need of a backup for my MVG which I've got yet to rma...might use it for some ambient air fun and as a daily driver, maybe cold later on if it's good.

Oh, and I miss one of my d9 sticks, it went to ddr2 heaven (hence my mixed 2x1gb set in that screenie







)


----------



## Bullant

Nice jjjc,memory benching is so addictive


----------



## ivanlabrie

Tried some Adata XPG 2400mhz cl11-13-13-35 (Hynix mfr?), single sided stuff...cpu on ln2, ram on air but frosty.
Couldn't break 2500mhz with xmp settings, tried looser timings and 1.85v and couldn't even boot at 2666mhz. Not imc's fault though, so disappoint!


----------



## FtW 420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> Tried some Adata XPG 2400mhz cl11-13-13-35 (Hynix mfr?), single sided stuff...cpu on ln2, ram on air but frosty.
> Couldn't break 2500mhz with xmp settings, tried looser timings and 1.85v and couldn't even boot at 2666mhz. Not imc's fault though, so disappoint!


Kind of a neat pic, I've never had the outside of the thermos get so frosty. Quick pour & missed the neck when filling?


----------



## trivium nate

i have this in:
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820231427
and this:
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820231428

but im going to take out the 4gb move the 8gb over and add in:
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820231489

for a total of 24GBs of ram


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *trivium nate*
> 
> i have this in:
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820231427
> and this:
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820231428
> 
> but im going to take out the 4gb move the 8gb over and add in:
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820231489
> 
> for a total of 24GBs of ram


A hell of a lotta ram man...what do you do with it? VM's?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FtW 420*
> 
> Kind of a neat pic, I've never had the outside of the thermos get so frosty. Quick pour & missed the neck when filling?


Nope, just humidity I guess...the fans I was using were really weak though, I had lots of vapor going down over my ram and close to the thermo.


----------



## coolhandluke41

looks good ivanlabrie


----------



## jjjc_93

I've had thermos that go that frosty when I fill them, in my case it was because the insulation had broken and the ln2 was just boiling. A couple have done that now.

Cool pic.


----------



## ivanlabrie

Could be the insulation, didn't check that...wasn't mine either. And yeah it does look neat









I tried every trick in the book but couldn't clock those sticks, Adata XPG 2400mhz cl11-13-13-35 2x4gb single sided kit. Seemed like MFR to me, anyone else tried those?
What's a good cheap hynix kit for max mhz?


----------



## coolhandluke41

Got some more of my favorite bin ,week 06/13 (this set is little different then the other one i have -only one profile ) ,receive used fromEgg but i'l take it








http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/811/team2670c912.jpg/

Uploaded with ImageShack.us

also received some older ADATA (hopefully this work ..this RAM looks like someone was mad or something -all scratched ,spreaders look all massed up .I'm little disappointing since the fan/heatsinc wasn't included
http://star.ap.teacup.com/arudan2/74.html

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/62/t2ec16vhjike9qu3ki0hbrp.jpg/

Uploaded with ImageShack.us
http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/694/middle1262178757.jpg/

Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## ivanlabrie

Why tRRSR at 5?
Is it commonplace with those sticks?


----------



## Splave

Necessary yes.

I got adata like that some is hyper. Good luck man!


----------



## ivanlabrie

Ah, didn't know that...that may explain the sticks I tested topping out at 2500mhz with xmp timings and tight tertiaries.


----------



## Sam OCX

@luke - if you relax the subs a little, what's the lowest stable 1333C9 voltage on that kit?

@ivanlabrie - are you sure those single-sided A-Data were not Samsung? Would be very typical for 4Gbit Samsung to be stuck at 1250MHz.

OT: Speaking of leaky thermoses - I have been using the same one since 2005. It must have seen over 500 CPUs, but I'm just too greedy to throw it away and buy a new one


----------



## 636cc of fury

a bit of PSC airsanity

1.915v



http://imgur.com/1sWOpBZ


----------



## coolhandluke41

what RAM is this ? ,can't see


----------



## jjjc_93

Nice Loud, a few 1333 PSC air runs now.


----------



## 636cc of fury

Kingston 2333 c9 single sided BDBG courtesy of reggiesanchez:thumb:



http://imgur.com/KjB2wAa



crazy these dimms can run trrsr at 4 at 2800


----------



## Reefa_Madness

Quote:


> Kingston 2333 c9 single sided BDBG


Quote:


> crazy these dimms can run trrsr at 4 at 2800


A few days ago I picked up a pair of 2x1GB KVR PC3-8500 to use for trouble shooting a nephew's PC and when they arrived I saw that they have BDBG chips...I guess that I'm going to have to give these a quick look...I wouldn't expect 2800, but I'd be tickled if they hit something like 2133 or 2400, given that they are rated for 1066...I'd take a 100% OC on a $9 kit any day.


----------



## coolhandluke41

trying my best to get in 4.0 challenge thing

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/826/piseries1300c8128ftw.png/

Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## 636cc of fury

^ nice run


----------



## Reefa_Madness

Just a quick shot at 2133 with very relaxed timings...only to see if they would run 2133.









$9 kit of 2x1GB KVR PC3-8500 overclocked 100%. Too funny.


----------



## coolhandluke41

*Adata AX3U2000XB2G9-EF-2G*

https://www.dropbox.com/sh/wlesxrka81wf0wd/IygM1TMEGI
*LB1*
http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/19/cimg1159hi.jpg/

Uploaded with ImageShack.us
http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/543/adatalb1.png/

Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Splave

Wow would have bet money those were no good lol, nicely done


----------



## Splave

Wow would have bet money those were no good lol, nicely done


----------



## Bullant

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *coolhandluke41*
> 
> trying my best to get in 4.0 challenge thing
> 
> http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/826/piseries1300c8128ftw.png/
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us


Hey Luke looking good, if you are able to run tRCD 11 on that same run it mite mean you have to set tWCL 7 I think you should improve on this result,tRCD is the key.If you can run tRCD 11 and tWCL 6 that will be a bonus


----------



## coolhandluke41

@ Splave .. i have another kit (F3-17600CL9D-4GBXMD) that i think sports the same ICs ,it just feels the same (i'm pretty exited about the bottom set tho ,running 2500 c7-11-7 like a champ
http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/341/f317600cl9d4gbxmd.jpg/

Uploaded with ImageShack.us

@Bullant ,i will give them some more work out that's for sure ,i was just trying to many things at one time this weekend ..to many Raaaams


----------



## Bullant

Here is a run Loud did on air,louds air runs are so impressive,this SS tells a lot

http://www.overclock.net/t/1300766/super-pi-32m-4ghz-efficiency-challenge/450


----------



## coolhandluke41

yeah , bclk that's what i was just saying i'm playing with a set of 1600c7 PI and i'm running right now 2560 7-11-7...


----------



## jjjc_93

Put a new kit of PSC under some LN2 and got some interesting results.

Patriot 2500 9-11-9 Sector 5.

Looks to be quite a strong kit on cold and air. On air it passed 32m 1333 8-12-8 with 1.92v. Here's the LN2 run: 1.98v -100c


There was one big issue though, any run that came after waza would just fail in the first loop. Even 2600 8-12-8, across three operating systems, different maxmem sizes, different waza file sizes, nothing helped so I'll have to look into that on air and reload for some cold again. I have never had that issue before.

And some obligatory frozen pics.














I'm going to ditch the foil for a Ney pot too so I stop having the issue with the sinks falling off and losing thermal contact.


----------



## Bullant

Nice work jjjc,good to see your memory benching again


----------



## coolhandluke41

Nice pics jjjc_,can't wait for Ney pro pot from KPC









EDIT; where can i get that (20+4Pin) cover picture here


or your PSU comes with it ?


----------



## coolhandluke41

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sam OCX*
> 
> @luke - if you relax the subs a little, what's the lowest stable 1333C9 voltage on that kit?


1.82v


----------



## Splave

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jjjc_93*
> 
> Put a new kit of PSC under some LN2 and got some interesting results.
> 
> Patriot 2500 9-11-9 Sector 5.
> 
> Looks to be quite a strong kit on cold and air. On air it passed 32m 1333 8-12-8 with 1.92v. Here's the LN2 run: 1.98v -100c
> 
> I'm going to ditch the foil for a Ney pot too so I stop having the issue with the sinks falling off and losing thermal contact.


lmao not bad for stock thermal tape sinks, should be flying with a proper pot and sinks. nice run


----------



## ivanlabrie

say wha!?

http://www.expc.ca/i-16446-G_SKILL_F3_18400CL8D_4GBPIS_Pi_Series_4GB_2X2GB_DDR3_2300_CL8_11_8_28.html


----------



## robbo2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jjjc_93*
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/content/type/61/id/1407321/width/500/height/1000[/IMG]


That looks good! Very strange about waza for you.


----------



## jjjc_93

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *robbo2*
> 
> That looks good! Very strange about waza for you.


Seems a different maxmem value has helped me pass, on air at least. Will keep testing, need to find my efficiency again.


----------



## CL3P20

Play with maxmem between 600 and 700MB .. pagefile size and number of pagefiles can also affect wazza time and degradation time. Higher values for MM, have been reported to aid in 32mil stability if your having consistent loop fails.

I use 384MB pf.. other value I have seen work well is 512.


----------



## coolhandluke41

is this place legit ,did anyone bought from them ?..
http://www.expc.ca/i-16447-G_SKILL_F3_19200CL9D_4GBPIS_Pi_Series_4GB_2X2GB_DDR3_2400_CL9_11_9_28.html


----------



## Splave

idk man, seems iffy why would they have inventory?


----------



## coolhandluke41

man i just ordered some RAM from them and i'm getting second thoughts...couldn't help it...


----------



## Reefa_Madness

From the BBB website:

http://www.bbb.org/mbc/business-reviews/computer-dealers/expc-technology-in-burnaby-bc-1230068

This Business is not BBB Accredited
Expc Technology Inc

Phone: (604) 909-0998 (*Disconnected*)Fax: (604) 433-1635View Additional Phone Numbers1688 4500 Kingsway, Burnaby, BC V5H 2A9http://www.expc.ca
Quote:


> According to information in the BBB files, it appears that the company is no longer in business. The phone numbers the BBB had for this company are disconnected, and directory assistance does not have a listing for this company. The BBB's mail to this company has been returned as undeliverable. If you have an unresolved dispute with this company you may wish to seek legal advice.


Just my opinion, but I wouldn't send them my money, however, it appears that you already have...

The phone number provided in the Contact Us is the same as the one listed above. They do have other numbers for different locations...maybe try one of those and if you actually speak to someone, it might make you feel better.

*EXPC - Burnaby*
Address: 1688-4500 Kingsway,
Burnaby, B.C. V5H 2A9
Tel: (604) 433-1662, *(604) 909-0998*
Fax: (604) 433-1635

Business Hours:
Monday to Saturday
10:30-19:00
Sunday & Holidays
11:30-18:00

*EXPC - Broadway*
Address: 101-678 W Broadway,
Vancouver, B.C. V5Z1G1
Tel: (604) 568-9010, (604) 568-9011
Fax: (604) 568-9012

Business Hours:
Monday to Friday
10:00-18:00
Saturday: 11:30-18:00
Sunday & Holidays: Closed

*EXPC - Richmond*
Address: 1203-8338 Capstan Way
Richmond, B.C. V6X 4B5
Tel: (778) 297-1682
Fax: (778) 297-5251

Business Hours:
Monday to Friday:
10:30-18:00
Saturday: Closed
Sunday & Holidays: Closed


----------



## coolhandluke41

they "have" epic Gskill selection
http://www.expc.ca/c-831-G_Skill.html


----------



## Reefa_Madness

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *coolhandluke41*
> 
> they "have" epic Gskill selection
> http://www.expc.ca/c-831-G_Skill.html


With pricing that doesn't seem to have changed since their release...that is certainly a "who's who" product listing.


----------



## Reefa_Madness

I added to my cart a qty = 99 for three different model numbers and none showed as being insufficient stock. If these guys are legit, no one is going to run out of GSkill ram choices for a while...

I also looked at their CPU selection...newest Intel in a 2600K, newest AMD is an 1100T.

If you haven't done so already, I'd be contacting my credit card company and having that order cancelled.


----------



## coolhandluke41

Thank you Reefa


----------



## ivanlabrie

Yeah, saw that and went O.O WTH?
Let's hope they ship you the sticks though...one can only dream.


----------



## FtW 420

Tried calling all thier phone numbers, 2 disconnected, 2 go to a different company, 1 cellular number active but no mention of a company name & only taking messages.
Not looking too businesslike.


----------



## coolhandluke41

try to pic this up from the store (there is an option ) how far is it from you ?


----------



## FtW 420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *coolhandluke41*
> 
> try to pic this up from the store (there is an option ) how far is it from you ?


The Richmond store is the one with the cell number that wasn't disconnected or reassigned to another business, it's a couple hours away. I'll have to drive by them all next time I get out to the city.


----------



## ivanlabrie

Do so and mail me some GBPI's 2300c8 for my bday (it was last month?)


----------



## Belial

small question - does anyone ever get WHEA errors from an unstable RAM overclock?

I'm pulling my hair out because I'm having very odd crashes - basically, anything at 8/11/8/27 or looser for me crashes only by whea errors, which I dont recall ever getting the last few times I tuned ram overclocks, only with cpu (and that was with testing every single sub individually). Like I'll raise voltages, loosen timings, and fail in 5 minutes what failed in 24 hours. There doesn't seem to be any rhyme or reason, but I basically am failing half the time at the 23rd-25th hour, and the other half are within the hour or at hours 4-6.

so yea, easy short question, do any of you guys gets WHEA errors from unstable ram overclocks? I'll probably start my own thread once I test a few more hypotheses out (more vcore maybe) so no need to go in-depth (you can pm me if you find it commonly occurs with X or vtt or whatever).


----------



## Chomuco

Thank you Loud









the 2x4gb 2400mhz cl10-12-12-31 Trident X

the corsair GTX8 4 x 2gb : 2400 mhz


----------



## jbmayes2000

Where do some of you guy those ram holders? I notice some keep them in cases but I see these big square (plastic?) holders for all your ram. Very good organization tool I'd like to have..


----------



## Splave

^ i think there are some on ebay and amazon, much nicer than tossing them in a drawer or box.

Some bbse to test, 20x avantium 2133 9-9-9







hope there are some winners


So far stick one 2450 8-10-7-22-tWCL6 // 1-1-1-1-4-4-1-4-4 no problem


----------



## coolhandluke41

http://www.ebay.com/itm/x4-ANTI-STATIC-DIMM-Memory-tray-box-container-for-Server-Desktop-DDR1-DDR2-DDR3-/221210096133?pt=US_Memory_RAM_&hash=item3381263205


----------



## Reefa_Madness

Those trays work well, but just be advised that you can forget using the clear top that comes with them if you have ram with spreaders that are taller than the old basic DDR1/DDR2 type spreaders. Anything with fins is probably going to be too tall and not allow the lid to fit.

It isn't a big deal, but just be aware.


----------



## jjjc_93

Yep, they're great trays and I love mine but you won't be able to use the lid, it doesn't even come close to fitting with kits like Pis. My room can be a little dusty at times especially with a dog and a cat, so I put mine in an antistatic bag to protect it all.


----------



## CL3P20

sprave has da memzzz!!

*for some reason I picture Splave with an evil grin "shuffling" stix of ram like a deck of cards. ..maybe mumbling something like - 'Care to play?' .. lolz. Must be the meds.


----------



## Bullant

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CL3P20*
> 
> sprave has da memzzz!!
> 
> *for some reason I picture Splave with an evil grin "shuffling" stix of ram like a deck of cards. ..maybe mumbling something like - 'Care to play?' .. lolz. Must be the meds.


Funny


----------



## CL3P20

Testing some Hynix today on air.. think the IMC wants cold over ~2700mhz.. getting odd results pushing over 2800mhz. First time with Asus Z77.

tWCL - 7

'tersh' @ 1-1-1-1-4-5-1-4-4

Latency boundary - 2

DRAM Clk - 6

*scaled tRAS down to 19.. but forgot ss











*was hunting 2800 10-12-12 .. but RAM doesnt like over 1.92v on air


----------



## coolhandluke41

try LB5


----------



## 636cc of fury

^Cl3P do you have a memtweakit screen?


----------



## Bullant

G Skill Pis 2200 Cl7 PSC 4x2Gb tWCL 7
Fairly tight settings @ 2891 Mhz 7-11-7-30

One more pushing 4x2GB @ 2961 Mhz 7-12-7-30 tWCL 7


----------



## coolhandluke41

sick


----------



## CL3P20

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *636cc of fury*
> 
> ^Cl3P do you have a memtweakit screen?




above is tRCD 12 limit with 1.92v air..will lower tWCL to 6 and re-run..



*these sticks need more than 1.92v to keep tWCL 6 @ +2800mhz.. above settings = loop fail ~12


----------



## jjjc_93

Finally tRCD 10!









This is with another Patriot 2500 kit I had and although weaker than my best kit on air it seems to be pulling its weight under cold. It also helps that I'm using a proper ram pot now, the ney pro is awesome.







Efficiency needs some work.


----------



## Splave

^nice sticks


----------



## coolhandluke41

nice mobo...,great run jjjc


----------



## 636cc of fury

nice pics jjjc:thumb:


----------



## Bullant

Nice work jjjc,looking good


----------



## 636cc of fury

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bullant*
> 
> Nice work jjjc,looking good


You sir have some sick results, I just saw those crazy runs above.

Can any of those settings pass 8M?


----------



## Bullant

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *636cc of fury*
> 
> You sir have some sick results, I just saw those crazy runs above.
> 
> Can any of those settings pass 8M?


Thanks Loud,I didn't test any Super Pi at those speeds was just pushing the Imc but when I get a chance I'll test stability at those speeds


----------



## 636cc of fury

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bullant*
> 
> Thanks Loud,I didn't test any Super Pi at those speeds was just pushing the Imc but when I get a chance I'll test stability at those speeds


Regardless validations are always fun when they look like that


----------



## 636cc of fury

getting warmed up with the 2300 c8's



http://imgur.com/CYVcor0


----------



## 636cc of fury

25L later. . .

l0ud_sil3nc3 - 6:16:531 - 49x102.1 - 1326.8MHz - 6-9-7-28-88-1 - Asrock Z77 OC Formula - G.Skill PI 2300 8-11-8-28 2x2GB (PSC) - 2.1v - LN2 @ all



http://imgur.com/eK4N4qS



this might have been the one. . .



http://imgur.com/sjw9x5N


----------



## Reefa_Madness

Quote:


> 1326.8MHz - 6-9-7-28-88-1


I could live with that.


----------



## ivanlabrie

Dayum!!! Dem Pi's!


----------



## coolhandluke41

OCF FTW ,great results Loud


----------



## 636cc of fury

for your viewing pleasure



http://imgur.com/OlN7Lj4





http://imgur.com/kgpmWqq





http://imgur.com/2YlaXPW





http://imgur.com/IBrYGHR





http://imgur.com/bDJhp7p





http://imgur.com/uXfBgaF


----------



## Splave

Man musts have been like 6 hours + cold for that ice?








great work


----------



## 636cc of fury

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Splave*
> 
> Man musts have been like 6 hours + cold for that ice?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> great work


Thanks Allen.

Started at about 7:30 setting everything up, benching everything cold by 10:00 and I think I ran out of juice at 5-5:30 the next morning. Kinda tired at the end of it all, but probably one of the most rewarding sessions ever!

I ended up going through maybe 35-40L.


----------



## coolhandluke41

I hope i can make someone "run for the hills"









http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/62/cimg1181u.jpg/

Uploaded with ImageShack.ushttp://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/850/cimg1183d.jpg/

Uploaded with ImageShack.us

Thanks Vince


----------



## Splave

red looks great


----------



## jjjc_93

Awesome coolhand, now let's see it in action


----------



## Reefa_Madness

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *coolhandluke41*
> 
> I hope i can make someone "run for the hills"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/62/cimg1181u.jpg/
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.ushttp://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/850/cimg1183d.jpg/
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us
> 
> Thanks Vince


That sure is purty in red.


----------



## 636cc of fury

I bet it looks real good on the Gene


----------



## coolhandluke41

yes Loud it would look great on Gene ,but it will have to blend with banana









http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/138/cimg1188f.jpg/

Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Reefa_Madness

How about a couple of close up pics of the underside where the modules are attached...I'd like to see how it is mounted / attached to the ram.

Edit: I know that many of these pots are designed for the Dominator series heatsinks. Is this one the same, which means that you just have to set it on top of the modules if using modules with another type of heat spreaders?


----------



## coolhandluke41

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Reefa_Madness*
> 
> How about a couple of close up pics of the underside where the modules are attached...I'd like to see how it is mounted / attached to the ram.
> 
> Edit: I know that many of these pots are designed for the Dominator series heatsinks. Is this one the same, which means that you just have to set it on top of the modules if using modules with another type of heat spreaders?


i knew this won't be as good as Triple Point but it is as close as you can get (only 4 screws supplied ) to Triple Point all tho this one is not direct mount ,the mounting mechanism could be improved

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/838/cimg1191k.jpg/

Uploaded with ImageShack.ushttp://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/853/sf3dtriplepointmemorypo.jpg/

Uploaded with ImageShack.ushttp://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/15/sf3dtriplepointmemorypo.jpg/

Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## 636cc of fury

That's why it is best to use both of them to create the best solution.

After using the plates, I will not be benching memory any other way. Vince's pot attaches very quickly and easily to the SF3D spreaders and transfers the cold very nicely.


----------



## coolhandluke41

lets see it ..can you take a picture the way you mount it on bare and over heat-spreaders ?
EDIT; i edited my previous post ..i understand this is different pot which is not direct mount


----------



## 636cc of fury

Sure give me a bit as I am cleaning the bench area and getting ready to try some BBSE under cold very shortly


----------



## coolhandluke41

again !?


----------



## 636cc of fury

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *coolhandluke41*
> 
> again !?


Again, this time a bit less than 50L as one of the dewers spilled in the truck:doh:

Plus I I still need to get a nice 4Ghz run in. At 5Ghz the goal is under 6.16.469, hopefully these 2200 c9 Rip X's behave nicely under cold.


----------



## coolhandluke41

I'm looking forward to your results since i have that set ,"break a leg"


----------



## 636cc of fury

for inquiring minds here are the PSC sticks from the other night. . .



http://imgur.com/Oz4TU1o


----------



## 636cc of fury

Clean bench area with everything ready to go



http://imgur.com/iLIGPot



And another obscure G.Skill serial, first time I have seen the "G"angsta edition (thanks Sam)



http://imgur.com/LKdu8yT


----------



## coolhandluke41

where can i get them SF3D spreaders ?
BTW..mine are "L"...(i just leave it blank lol ) edition ,yeah thank you Sam
http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/259/cimg1198v.jpg/


----------



## 636cc of fury

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *coolhandluke41*
> 
> where can i get them SF3D spreaders


I had to buy a Triple Point memory cooler to get them, and I am not sure if he (SF3D) is making these coolers any more since the EK alliance.


----------



## coolhandluke41

looks like you got the better set
http://www.overclock.net/t/1268061/ocn-ram-addict-club-gallery/530#post_18918982


----------



## Fulvin

I was thinking of getting into RAM overclocking and stumbled upon on what seems like fair deal to me, a G.Skill Pi 6x2Gb 1600 6-8-6-20 kit for 160€. Used to list on newegg for 300$. If I did buy these I might use 4 sticks on a possible X79 system down the road and the remaining 2 sticks on my current Z77, so how well would these cope with 3930k or IB-E? The kit is pretty dated so is that a fair price for the said kit?


----------



## coolhandluke41

you can find them for around $60 on ebay ,they should do 2400 np,i have 7-8-7 set that will do 2540~2560 7-11-7 on air


----------



## Bullant

G Skill Pi Cl6 2.1v -105


----------



## centvalny

Awesome ram Bullant:thumb:

New batch of TX 2600 C10. Seems to like v more than 2666 C10 hyk0. 2850+ CL9 capable

Hope it will clock as good on haswell


----------



## coolhandluke41

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bullant*
> 
> G Skill Pi Cl6 2.1v -105


are this 2200c7 PI ?


----------



## Bullant

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *coolhandluke41*
> 
> are this 2200c7 PI ?


Hey Luke, this run was with 2000 C6 Pi,was also testing [email protected] these timings as well got about 8 loops done,was fast.Need to get my memory's colder,ran full pot and could only reach -105-110,need to mod this pot some how,Will test 2200 Pi later too
@cent, thanks really nice results yourself as always


----------



## coolhandluke41

yeah ,I was thinking about the spreaders since i think this would be the best way to get better contact ,modding Avexir Blitz spreaders would be good option , just have to get to the shop somehow so I can mill down the top of them
http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/27/avexir02.jpg/


----------



## Bullant

Yeah sounds good,was thinking of trying no HS or making longer clamps


----------



## coolhandluke41

or you can go *******-home made aluminium foil and drown them









http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/40/img00567.jpg/

Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Bullant

Yeah nice


----------



## Bullant

so close 16.1-- maybe im so unlucky


----------



## Bullant

Finally
bullant - 6:16:219 - 102x49 - 1326.4MHz - 6-10-6-28-90-1 - Gigabyte Z77X-UP5TH -G.Skill Pi 2000C6 4X2Gb/PSC - 2.1v -CPU SS -30 / Memory LN2 -105


----------



## Reefa_Madness

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *coolhandluke41*
> 
> yeah ,I was thinking about the spreaders since i think this would be the best way to get better contact ,modding Avexir Blitz spreaders would be good option , just have to get to the shop somehow so I can mill down the top of them
> http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/27/avexir02.jpg/


Instead of doing that, why not try to get someone to make you the equivalent of the SF3D plates? The posted pics give you a pretty good idea of how they are made...basically one L-shaped piece (which started off as a thicker piece and was milled down) and one flat piece that bolts to the L-shaped one. Together the width is equivalent (more or less) to the width of one of the memory retention clips on an Asus motherboard. You could get the exact width for _636 of fury_ since he has one of those pots.

If you could find someone to do this, I bet that you could find enough guys interested so that the "per unit" cost would be manageable. A single set, or even a few sets might be cost prohibitive, but order 20 or so and it might be feasible. I would go for a few.


----------



## coolhandluke41

@ Bullant ....that hurts,I'm sure you will get there sooner or later


----------



## coolhandluke41

@ Reefa ..i have 25+ years of CNC machining and this pots or this spreaders are cakewalk to make to bad I'm out of the loop (if i had the ability=Bridgeport or CNC all of you would have nice pots,spreaders ,etc)..the spreaders would be pure copper tho


----------



## Reefa_Madness

In that case, all I've got to say is "Go rent yourself (and us) some machine time and get us some stuff"!

I'm sure that there would be plenty of us to chip in.







Seriously, is that even an option?


----------



## Bullant

I got it Luke ^^^^^ second one passed 16.219


----------



## coolhandluke41

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Reefa_Madness*
> 
> In that case, all I've got to say is "Go rent yourself (and us) some machine time and get us some stuff"!
> 
> I'm sure that there would be plenty of us to chip in.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seriously, is that even an option?


I don't have the space right where i leave ,but i'm considering getting Bridgeport or CNC mill -maybe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bullant*
> 
> I got it Luke ^^^^^ second one passed 16.219


told ya,great job Master


----------



## ivanlabrie

I would definitely get some pots and heatspreaders from ya Luke








So, do think it over...
Dang, I need to RMA my MVG asap!


----------



## kevindd992002

I'm using 2 kits of 2x2GB G. Skill RAM modules that are listed in my sig. I believe they have PSC chips inside them. I'm OCing these modules and I'm using SuperPi, HyperPi, IBT, and HCI Design MemTest to determine rock stability. My CPU OC is rock solid at 4.7GHz. . Two days ago, this was my result in OCing the RAM modules:

I'm pretty much STABLE at these settings:

2133MHz CL8-11-8-28-2T
1.74375V DRAM voltage
1.100 VCCIO voltage

DRAM RAS# to RAS# Delay=4
DRAM REF Cycle Time=90
DRAM Refresh Interval=auto (system sets it to 8320)
DRAM WRITE Recovery Time=8
DRAM READ to PRE Time=4
DRAM FOUR ACT WIN Time=auto (system sets it to 33)
DRAM WRITE to READ Delay=4
DRAM CKE Minimum Pulse Width=5
DRAM CAS# Write Latency=6
DRAM RTL(CHA)=auto (system sets it to 37)
DRAM RTL(CHB)=auto (system sets it to 38)

tWRDR(DD)=Auto (system sets it to 1)
tRWDR(DD)=Auto (system sets it to 4)
tRWSR=Auto (system sets it to 4)
tRR(DD)=Auto (system sets it to 3)
tRR(DR)=Auto (system sets it to 1)
tRRSR=4
tWW(DD)=Auto (system sets it to 3)
tWW(DR)=Auto (system sets it to 3)
tWWSR=4

Today, I tried running IBT again and these settings seem to fail already. Is this an indication of a degraded IMC or something? Are my DRAM and VCCIO voltages too much for my SB CPU?

While keeping the primary timings at 8-11-8-28-2T and setting the secondary and tertiary timings all to Auto, I was stable again. So I was thinking the the main culprit here were my secondary and tertiary timings. I tried loosening them to:

DRAM RAS# to RAS# Delay=5
DRAM REF Cycle Time=96
DRAM Refresh Interval=auto
DRAM WRITE Recovery Time=10
DRAM READ to PRE Time=5
DRAM FOUR ACT WIN Time=Auto
DRAM WRITE to READ Delay=6
DRAM CKE Minimum Pulse Width=7
DRAM CAS# Write Latency=7

but it was still a no go.

What would be my next step here? Thank you very much for your help.


----------



## coolhandluke41

I was looking for some Norprene tubing yesterday since my H100 choke to make new small factor H20 for my CPU and looks like I found very good alternatives








http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/823/14850.jpg/
http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/10/14851b.jpg/
http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/268/ddrc101.jpg/
http://www.performance-pcs.com/catalog/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=54_43&products_id=21309
http://www.aquatuning.us/product_info.php/info/p1485_MIPS-RAM-cooler-Modul-single-30mm.html


----------



## 636cc of fury

^this seems like a better alternative per Splave

http://www.performance-pcs.com/catalog/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=59_971_294&products_id=33658


----------



## coolhandluke41

I think Mips are better since you can probably anchor the pot to the blades ,one way or the other it's to late since i already order the stuff => thanks Slplave









btw. the Enzotech spreaders are Pure Forged Copper


----------



## coolhandluke41

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kevindd992002*
> 
> I'm using 2 kits of 2x2GB G. Skill RAM modules that are listed in my sig. I believe they have PSC chips inside them. I'm OCing these modules and I'm using SuperPi, HyperPi, IBT, and HCI Design MemTest to determine rock stability. My CPU OC is rock solid at 4.7GHz. . Two days ago, this was my result in OCing the RAM modules:
> 
> I'm pretty much STABLE at these settings:
> 
> 2133MHz CL8-11-8-28-2T
> 1.74375V DRAM voltage
> 1.100 VCCIO voltage
> 
> DRAM RAS# to RAS# Delay=4
> DRAM REF Cycle Time=90
> DRAM Refresh Interval=auto (system sets it to 8320)
> DRAM WRITE Recovery Time=8
> DRAM READ to PRE Time=4
> DRAM FOUR ACT WIN Time=auto (system sets it to 33)
> DRAM WRITE to READ Delay=4
> DRAM CKE Minimum Pulse Width=5
> DRAM CAS# Write Latency=6
> DRAM RTL(CHA)=auto (system sets it to 37)
> DRAM RTL(CHB)=auto (system sets it to 38)
> 
> tWRDR(DD)=Auto (system sets it to 1)
> tRWDR(DD)=Auto (system sets it to 4)
> tRWSR=Auto (system sets it to 4)
> tRR(DD)=Auto (system sets it to 3)
> tRR(DR)=Auto (system sets it to 1)
> tRRSR=4
> tWW(DD)=Auto (system sets it to 3)
> tWW(DR)=Auto (system sets it to 3)
> tWWSR=4
> 
> Today, I tried running IBT again and these settings seem to fail already. Is this an indication of a degraded IMC or something? Are my DRAM and VCCIO voltages too much for my SB CPU?
> 
> While keeping the primary timings at 8-11-8-28-2T and setting the secondary and tertiary timings all to Auto, I was stable again. So I was thinking the the main culprit here were my secondary and tertiary timings. I tried loosening them to:
> 
> DRAM RAS# to RAS# Delay=5
> DRAM REF Cycle Time=96
> DRAM Refresh Interval=auto
> DRAM WRITE Recovery Time=10
> DRAM READ to PRE Time=5
> DRAM FOUR ACT WIN Time=Auto
> DRAM WRITE to READ Delay=6
> DRAM CKE Minimum Pulse Width=7
> DRAM CAS# Write Latency=7
> 
> but it was still a no go.
> 
> What would be my next step here? Thank you very much for your help.


It's been awhile since i had SB mobo if i remember correctly SB doesn't like C8 (try 7-9-7 or 7-10-7/10 ,start with 1.625v) ..,have you try XMP or manual timmings ,you have pretty nice kit there,please post MemTweakeIt

you should be able to get them close to this timings @ 2133

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/826/32mo.png/

Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## kevindd992002

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *coolhandluke41*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> It's been awhile since i had SB mobo if i remember correctly SB doesn't like C8 (try 7-9-7 or 7-10-7/10 ,start with 1.625v) ..,have you try XMP or manual timmings ,you have pretty nice kit there,please post MemTweakeIt
> 
> you should be able to get them close to this timings @ 2133
> 
> http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/826/32mo.png/
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us


CL7 won't work with my system, it won't boot at all. Also, 2133MHz needs more than 1.72V for my system or I won't be stable even with 9-11-9-28-2T. What do you mean by if I tried manual timings? The timings I've posted are all manual







XMP won't work on my system as well since I use 2 of these kits (4 modules) which needs loose timings.


----------



## Farmer Boe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kevindd992002*
> 
> CL7 won't work with my system, it won't boot at all. Also, 2133MHz needs more than 1.72V for my system or I won't be stable even with 9-11-9-28-2T. What do you mean by if I tried manual timings? The timings I've posted are all manual
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> XMP won't work on my system as well since I use 2 of these kits (4 modules) which needs loose timings.


I'm no memory guru but I bet the 4 dimms is holding you back because of the weaker SB IMC. If you are just looking for raw speed in benchmarks, go with 2 sticks and see what she'll do. Add in the other 2 sticks on a more relaxed overclock profile for gaming.


----------



## coolhandluke41

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Farmer Boe*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *kevindd992002*
> 
> CL7 won't work with my system, it won't boot at all. Also, 2133MHz needs more than 1.72V for my system or I won't be stable even with 9-11-9-28-2T. What do you mean by if I tried manual timings? The timings I've posted are all manual
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> XMP won't work on my system as well since I use 2 of these kits (4 modules) which needs loose timings.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm no memory guru but I bet the 4 dimms is holding you back because of the weaker SB IMC. If you are just looking for raw speed in benchmarks, go with 2 sticks and see what she'll do. Add in the other 2 sticks on a more relaxed overclock profile for gaming.
Click to expand...

This^^ if you want to run all four just test 2 at a time see if they can run similar timings (you will have to loose you timings and REF cycle ) for 4 modules and bump your IMC just a notch

EDIT ; every time you won't boot or something doesn't feel right *clear CMOS*,forget 2T also just go 1T (2x2) for ax2 try 9-11-10 (2T)

here is pretty good link for you
http://www.xtremesystems.org/forums/showthread.php?266839-79.99-G.Skill-F3-12800CL6D-4GBXH-(2x2GB)-1.5v-DDR3-2133-CL7!


----------



## kevindd992002

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Farmer Boe*
> 
> I'm no memory guru but I bet the 4 dimms is holding you back because of the weaker SB IMC. If you are just looking for raw speed in benchmarks, go with 2 sticks and see what she'll do. Add in the other 2 sticks on a more relaxed overclock profile for gaming.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *coolhandluke41*
> 
> This^^ if you want to run all four just test 2 at a time see if they can run similar timings (you will have to loose you timings and REF cycle ) for 4 modules and bump your IMC just a notch
> 
> EDIT ; every time you won't boot or something doesn't feel right *clear CMOS*,forget 2T also just go 1T (2x2) for ax2 try 9-11-10 (2T)
> 
> here is pretty good link for you
> http://www.xtremesystems.org/forums/showthread.php?266839-79.99-G.Skill-F3-12800CL6D-4GBXH-(2x2GB)-1.5v-DDR3-2133-CL7!


Yeah, I guess 4x2GB is really holding me back. I don't have a choice since I really need 8GB of RAM. Would it be better to buy another kit that is 2x4GB? I'm thinking the performance gain isn't really worth it of replacing the chips, yes? I'm starting to hate the guy (an renowned OCN member as well when he was still active) who recommended to me 2 years back to go with 2 kits (4x2GB) of these modules; he said it would be better to stick with 4 modules of these high performing kits instead of going with one kit of 2x4GB. I can feel how I am limited by my weak SB IMC now.

No matter how high I bump up the VDIMM and VCCIO, my system is just really acting weird when I set it to 1T. By the way, all of what I'm saying here is with all 4 modules (I don't want to revert to 2 modules only). My aim here is to have the most optimal 24/7 RAM OC (not necessarily for raw benchmarking). Here's my current stable settings:

1866MHz CL8-9-6-23-2T
1.68750V DRAM voltage
1.100 VCCIO voltage

DRAM RAS# to RAS# Delay=4
DRAM REF Cycle Time=88
DRAM Refresh Interval=auto (system sets it to 7280)
DRAM WRITE Recovery Time=8
DRAM READ to PRE Time=4
DRAM FOUR ACT WIN Time=24
DRAM WRITE to READ Delay=4
DRAM CKE Minimum Pulse Width=5
DRAM CAS# Write Latency=6
DRAM RTL(CHA)=auto (system sets it to 36)
DRAM RTL(CHB)=auto (system sets it to 37)

tWRDR(DD)=1
tRWDR(DD)=3
tRWSR=3
tRR(DD)=3
tRR(DR)=4
tRRSR=4
tWW(DD)=3
tWW(DR)=4
tWWSR=4

Am I running my optimal configuration at these settings?

EDIT: Here's my MaxxMem benchmark results:


----------



## coolhandluke41

when SB was around you couldn't get 2133C9 ,there is plenty right now ,the longer you wait the more you will pay as the prices of DDR3 just keeps climbing,check out the classified section here or ebay ,good luck man


----------



## kevindd992002

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *coolhandluke41*
> 
> when SB was around you couldn't get 2133C9 ,there is plenty right now ,the longer you wait the more you will pay as the prices of DDR3 just keeps climbing,check out the classified section here or ebay ,good luck man


And I think my kits should sell for a premium because they are one of the best overclockers of their time?


----------



## coolhandluke41

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kevindd992002*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *coolhandluke41*
> 
> when SB was around you couldn't get 2133C9 ,there is plenty right now ,the longer you wait the more you will pay as the prices of DDR3 just keeps climbing,check out the classified section here or ebay ,good luck man
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And I think my kits should sell for a premium because they are one of the best overclockers of their time?
Click to expand...

yeah, sure ..







..you may want to aim for something like this or similar (since this clock well on Z77 and probably will on the next platform )
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820313234
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820313235


----------



## kevindd992002

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *coolhandluke41*
> 
> yeah, sure ..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ..you may want to aim for something like this or similar (since this clock well on Z77 and probably will on the next platform )
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820313234
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820313235


By next platform you mean SB?


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kevindd992002*
> 
> By next platform you mean SB?


He means Haswell, which will support ddr3 3000mhz easier than current IB.


----------



## kevindd992002

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> He means Haswell, which will support ddr3 3000mhz easier than current IB.


Ah. But would those kits perform well on my SB system as well?


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kevindd992002*
> 
> Ah. But would those kits perform well on my SB system as well?


More than enough for your needs and fast as well with higher capacity.


----------



## Reefa_Madness

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *636cc of fury*
> 
> ^this seems like a better alternative per Splave
> 
> http://www.performance-pcs.com/catalog/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=59_971_294&products_id=33658


Or if you need a few extra, little cheaper per unit by the half-dozen.











http://www.performance-pcs.com/catalog/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=59_971_294&products_id=33659


----------



## stickg1

I only have some low end kits.

I have the Crucial Ballistix Tactical LP 1600MHz CL8 1.35v, I run them at 2200MHz 9-9-9-27 1T.

I just got a set of 4 G.Skill ECO 1600MHz 7-8-7-24's. Haven't had a chance to play with them yet, anyone have any experience with those?


----------



## ivanlabrie

Those can either be Hypers or PSC I believe...someone correct me if I'm wrong.
What's the serial number on them?


----------



## stickg1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> Those can either be Hypers or PSC I believe...someone correct me if I'm wrong.
> What's the serial number on them?


I think the guy I got them from claimed they were PSC. I'll check.

EDIT, here:


----------



## 636cc of fury

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> Those can either be Hypers or PSC I believe...someone correct me if I'm wrong.
> What's the serial number on them?


Usually they are PSC or BBSE, with more of the time being the former rather than the latter:thumb:


----------



## coolhandluke41

hey Loud what happen with the "G"angsta BBSE ?


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *636cc of fury*
> 
> Usually they are PSC or BBSE, with more of the time being the former rather than the latter:thumb:


Oh, my bad...it was either PSC or some Elpida volt hungry mem.


----------



## stickg1

Yeah, going by the front page it looks like PSC. Thanks for the RAM "636cc of fury"!


----------



## 636cc of fury

BBSE what?

looks like Hypers under cold



http://imgur.com/4T4p2Qm





http://imgur.com/KZ89S18


----------



## coolhandluke41

how cold ?


----------



## 636cc of fury

-140c to -150c, I think with a better waza it will be good even for 5Ghz:thumb:



http://imgur.com/G0ULW1s





http://imgur.com/u3gHrgf


----------



## ivanlabrie

What sticks are those loud?

Insane stuff, I love Hypers even though I have no use for them...


----------



## coolhandluke41

they not Hypers ,he was just joking
http://www.overclock.net/t/1268061/ocn-ram-addict-club-gallery/1190#post_19845291


----------



## 636cc of fury

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *coolhandluke41*
> 
> they not Hypers ,he was just joking
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1268061/ocn-ram-addict-club-gallery/1190#post_19845291


Exactly, did you get a chance to try yours out yet under cold?

Should do pretty well, since you have random letter in your serial, I have figured that is the key to binning BBSE, they must have a random letter in the serial that usually consists of all numbers:lmaosmile

Ok so not really they just all need to be tested under cold before any assumptions are made, as they react so differently to cold.


----------



## coolhandluke41

No ,not just yet ,getting new mb tomorrow ,will be freezing stuff hopefully next week ,i have 2 very similar kits (Gskill "L" and ADATA - posted few pages back ),they both do the same timings and LB1 [email protected] on air
P.S. really nice results Loud


----------



## 636cc of fury

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *coolhandluke41*
> 
> No ,not just yet ,getting new mb tomorrow ,will be freezing stuff hopefully next week ,i have 2 very similar kits (Gskill "L" and ADATA - posted few pages back ),they both do the same timings and LB1 [email protected] on air
> P.S. really nice results Loud


Nice looking forward to your results from the G.Skill kit especially since yours might be special as well. I have another set of 2200 c9 Ripx from Splave to test (along with 30 other BBSE dimms from him) so hopefully they all clock well under cold.

I think once I get my efficiency dialed in the BBSE @ 2600 will almost be as fast as PSC @ 2650, though PSC is much easier to bench cold.


----------



## Bullant

Nice work loud,is tRCD 9 possible at -100 ,I'm thinking tRCD 9 only becomes possible when colder like -140? You don't have to tell me if you don't want too,I'll test it myself soon,nice work as always


----------



## 636cc of fury

^ I think it is kit and temperature specific Bullant, as I have only been able to do it with the heat spreaders which is what allows the sub 140c temps.

Hard to say when pushing everything so far!


----------



## ivanlabrie

This thread is like "Little XS" or XS town lol...

I'm repairing my MVG this week hopefully. I wanna fool around with my PSC sticks asap.


----------



## coolhandluke41

hey man this is OCN and this thread started before some "sticky" threads on XS ..


----------



## ivanlabrie

I mean, all the XS dudes...









I'm in OCF's team anyway. Jus' sayin'


----------



## coolhandluke41




----------



## jjjc_93

Its the dudes from everywhere and nowhere showing off awesome ram thread









Awesome work there Loud, impressive as always!


----------



## coolhandluke41

Thanks to all the overclockers chipping in and making this thread what it is ,i feel privileged to learn from some of the best









EDIT;little disappointed that Sam is not around anymore


----------



## coolhandluke41

You just can't beat free RAM .. especially when you have this on the package








http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/825/cimg1245x.jpg/

2


----------



## ivanlabrie

Dam, dat 1600mhz cas 9 ram!









Post some results


----------



## Splave

Good thing there are 18 more to test, these were random drawn


----------



## 636cc of fury

Bringing back Hyper timings in 2013, so retro, so cool

I love it man, should be interesting which sticks are the winners out of the 100 or so lmao


----------



## ivanlabrie

Guys, anyone care to show me some benchies demonstrating why single sided is slower for benching?
I know you must have some screenshots gathering dust...
A friend was inquiring about 2gb single sided generic Samsung D rev (hch9) and I said, try to get the 4gb ones.


----------



## Splave

A couple seconds slower 32m and in real world numbers won't be noticeable


----------



## ivanlabrie

Exactly...








We're talking benching here.


----------



## coolhandluke41

*Team Vulcan 8GB Model TLBD38G1600HC9DC01*.._Lowriders_









http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/580/cimg1246i.jpg/

what you think guys ..most likely CFR based RAM , REF cycle keeps climbing (they won't do C9 @2400 @1.65v so i don't think this are Samsung -2400 c10 is fine)

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/401/vulcanxmp2200.jpg/
2666 (1.75v)
http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/404/vulcan2666mfr.jpg/


----------



## 636cc of fury

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> Exactly...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We're talking benching here.


So is your friend looking to do some benching or does he want a daily 24/7 stable sort of setup?

For the latter the single sided stuff will be fine, a good kit with MFR would be the Team 2666 c11 2x4GB.


----------



## ivanlabrie

He's into benching...3d stuff for now. He wanted to bin through some generic D revs.


----------



## Volvo

Guys, no pics (at work) but I've these sticks in my possession:

G.Skill NT 4GB 1333MHz (2x 2x4GB kits, 1x 3x4GB kit)
Kingston KTD DM8400B (2x 2x2GB kits)
Kingston KVR1333D3N9/2G (1x 2x2GB kit)
Kingston KVR667D2N5/1G (3x 2x1GB kit)
Crucial DDR2-667 ECC/1G (1x 2x1GB kit)
Kingston PC133 (1x 2x512MB kit)
Kingston KVR400X64C3A/1G (1x 2x1GB kit)
Hynix PC3-10600E ECC Unbuffered (1x 2x1GB kit)
Hynix PC3-10600 (1x 2x2GB kit)

Nothing fancy, but most of these were free anyway :/


----------



## coolhandluke41

are you Volvo rep or what ? jk


----------



## Volvo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *coolhandluke41*
> 
> are you Volvo rep or what ? jk


I wish! :/

I'm just a person with a few Volvos. LOL.


----------



## stickg1

636cc, did you ever play around with these ECOs? I havent had much time to tinker but for 2133MHz what timings should I be shooting for? I have 9-10-9-27-1T right now no problem. I'm checking for stability and I'm gonna go lower later tonight or tomorrow after work. But have you had any luck with them?


----------



## coolhandluke41

without taking of the spreaders i would say this are MFR for sure CFR
2666 (1.75v) pretty sweet considering this are 1600 modules








http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/404/vulcan2666mfr.jpg/

EDIT; @ stickg1 try 7-9-7-24 (2000 first)


----------



## 636cc of fury

Someone went full ******



http://imgur.com/FsCjOxx


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

Oh My!


----------



## coolhandluke41

really..let see 2700 tight

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/694/photo6hj.png/


----------



## ivanlabrie

Doubt those MFR go very tight...Wonder how far would those go on AM3+ or FM1.


----------



## Splave

seems this is not the best for 32m, maybe good 1m/PF or Im off on the vtt/sa combination that it wants.

BBSE Trident 2133 9-9-9 1.65 @ -135c 2.1v


Youd think 7-9-6 twcl 7 or 6 would pass but not dice, kicking down to 2400 divider and adding some bclk they fail before the avantium. But maybe worth trying again in the future. Certainly not trash :X


----------



## Reefa_Madness

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *coolhandluke41*
> 
> without taking of the spreaders i would say this are MFR for sure
> 2666 (1.75v) pretty sweet considering this are 1600 modules
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/404/vulcan2666mfr.jpg/


So are those single-sided modules, too? If that is a 2x4GB kit, then that's the only way that they could be MFR based.

Edit: just looked at the pic of them on Newegg and they would appear to be single-sided. What's up with all of these single-sided modules hitting the market lately? Lower cost chips, or simply lack of other available ICs? Any educated guesses?


----------



## Catscratch

I still like my 1866s

3.7 ghz 2500k MaxxMem2









G.skill F3-14900CL8D-4GBXM 8-9-8-24-2n @ 1.6v

Update:

4ghz 2500k MaxxMem2


----------



## coolhandluke41

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Reefa_Madness*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *coolhandluke41*
> 
> without taking of the spreaders i would say this are MFR for sure
> 2666 (1.75v) pretty sweet considering this are 1600 modules
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/404/vulcan2666mfr.jpg/
> 
> 
> 
> So are those single-sided modules, too? If that is a 2x4GB kit, then that's the only way that they could be MFR based.
> 
> Edit: just looked at the pic of them on Newegg and they would appear to be single-sided. What's up with all of these single-sided modules hitting the market lately? Lower cost chips, or simply lack of other available ICs? Any educated guesses?
Click to expand...

no ,this are double sided,the MFR part is just the assumption based on timings/frequency,they could be CFR ,one way or the other this are double sided Hynix


----------



## Splave

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Reefa_Madness*
> 
> So are those single-sided modules, too? If that is a 2x4GB kit, then that's the only way that they could be MFR based.
> 
> Edit: just looked at the pic of them on Newegg and they would appear to be single-sided. What's up with all of these single-sided modules hitting the market lately? Lower cost chips, or simply lack of other available ICs? Any educated guesses?


haswell screams on single sided


----------



## coolhandluke41

how you know ?


----------



## Splave

M6E and OCF wait what? (looks at date)


----------



## coolhandluke41

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Splave*
> 
> M6E and OCF wait what? (looks at date)


?

@ Reffa_ I think you right H9C/HC9 points => CFR ,my bad ,i wouldn't be surprised if they were mixed ICs (to exited about my new mb







)
this all i could find
http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/38/vulcanpdf.jpg/
http://www.teamgroup.com.tw/filterable_product/tabs_detail/data/en/9/640/zfKsFi.html


----------



## Reefa_Madness

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Splave*
> 
> haswell screams on single sided


Thanks for that tidbit...I overlooked that possibility. It would certainly explain the proliferation of the S/S modules in recent months.

So, does that mean that those GSkill Tridents X and Ripsaw DDR3-2400 CL10 kits with single-sided Samsung might actually be useful now?







I could only hope.


----------



## ivanlabrie

Useful for 2d with Haswell?

I'm curious really...can't wait to get a Haswell rig and some Team Xtreem 3000mhz 2x4gb kits


----------



## centvalny

MFR single sided probly gonna be fun with haswell..


----------



## Mikecdm

I need to start looking for haswell rams. As of now, I own zero hynix, I wonder what will be the go to stuff.


----------



## jjjc_93

I hope all of my psc kits will have purpose after Ivy.


----------



## G3RG

32GB Crucial DDR3

http://www.flickr.com/photos/g3rg/7069407513/
DSC_0378[1] by G3RG, on Flickr

http://www.flickr.com/photos/g3rg/7239232806/
32gb Crucial Ram by G3RG, on Flickr


----------



## coolhandluke41

*


----------



## G3RG

Never got a picture of the Crucial Ballistix ram I showed above in the system, but it ended up in this rig:


----------



## jjjc_93

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *coolhandluke41*
> 
> *


Cool edit bro


----------



## Splave

psc bbse and samsung will be best still, it will run slightly faster and or tighter. Never got into Hynix stuff really.


----------



## coolhandluke41

^this
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jjjc_93*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *coolhandluke41*
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> Cool edit bro
Click to expand...

"Gag order"


----------



## stickg1

I can't get the ECOs to do tighter than 9-10-9-24-1t @ 2133MHz. Might be because I'm using 4 sticks. I'm not too worried though. I just wanted 4 DIMMs that matched my in progress build and 636cc hooked me up. I'll save up for some boss memory but these for the price are sweet.


----------



## Splave

^ try 8-12-8 2400

testing l0uds epic bbse today thanks bro had a blast.





Couldnt pass 2600 anything really but thats IMC related must be because l0ud and I had totally different experience with this kit.

Rest is just fun

2800+ 7-9-6-18 (which was an accident forgot to lower mem divider)


Pretty ballin' aIdA lol


never seen that before in 1m personally


----------



## stickg1

Yeah I have yet to really give them a thorough run yet. Only spent about 25 minutes on them. But 9-10-9 @ 2133 is rock solid stable. Might be my 24/7 clocks. Hopefully this weekend I can tweak the voltages and get crazy!


----------



## coolhandluke41

looks good ..this part is interesting .."Couldnt pass 2600 anything really but thats IMC related must be because l0ud and I had totally different experience with this kit"...or bios ?


----------



## Mikecdm

I got these in today, too bad i have a bunch of dead 3770k and dead oc formula.


----------



## Splave

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *coolhandluke41*
> 
> looks good ..this part is interesting .."Couldnt pass 2600 anything really but thats IMC related must be because l0ud and I had totally different experience with this kit"...or bios ?


not sure man, def should have some solid info on that soon


----------



## coolhandluke41

cool beans Mike they are very nice.. 2600 C8 tWCL 6 np (tight) woops this are 1800 ,i thought they were 2000


----------



## Mikecdm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *coolhandluke41*
> 
> cool beans Mike they are very nice.. 2600 C8 tWCL 6 np (tight) woops this are 1800 ,i thought they were 2000


Thats what i thought when i bought them


----------



## coolhandluke41

post some results when you can ,i was wondering about this kit


----------



## Splave

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mikecdm*
> 
> Thats what i thought when i bought them


love those flare sinks, they feel so solid dont they?


----------



## 636cc of fury

Nice find Mike, black pcb PSC is pretty rare I think, can't wait to see how they clock


----------



## Mikecdm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *coolhandluke41*
> 
> post some results when you can ,i was wondering about this kit


I just shipped out one of my dead 3770k for rma, but I'll still need a board. Was testing chips other day and MVG all of a sudden had two burnt up tips, like if something shorted. It still works with my gimped and delidded 3770k, but not willing to put a good one in that board. OC formula went from showing 00 to doing absolutely nothing. But this late in the game, I can't see myself spending more money on another z77.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Splave*
> 
> love those flare sinks, they feel so solid dont they?


yea, really solid they feel. A lot sturdier than PI's.


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mikecdm*
> 
> I just shipped out one of my dead 3770k for rma, but I'll still need a board. Was testing chips other day and MVG all of a sudden had two burnt up tips, like if something shorted. It still works with my gimped and delidded 3770k, but not willing to put a good one in that board. OC formula went from showing 00 to doing absolutely nothing. But this late in the game, I can't see myself spending more money on another z77.
> yea, really solid they feel. A lot sturdier than PI's.


I'm in the same boat...not sure if my MVG is killing cpus or what. My 3770k suddenly died, after having lost a g620 on that same board. I thought it was death by dram and vccio/vccsa on the G620 but now I'm not sure. Gotta go to the Asus official rma dudes and have them test my stuff there. (no boards or cpus to test at home nor any friend has a z77 rig)


----------



## coolhandluke41

I agree ..love the heatsinc on this suckers .. heavy


----------



## kevindd992002

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> I'm in the same boat...not sure if my MVG is killing cpus or what. My 3770k suddenly died, after having lost a g620 on that same board. I thought it was death by dram and vccio/vccsa on the G620 but now I'm not sure. Gotta go to the Asus official rma dudes and have them test my stuff there. (no boards or cpus to test at home nor any friend has a z77 rig)


Waaahhh, so that means greater than 1.7V for my RAM is probably fine?


----------



## Reefa_Madness

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mikecdm*
> But this late in the game, I can't see myself spending more money on another z77.


I haven't really followed Haswell and don't expect that I will make the switch any time soon, but I am curious...at this point is it known whether or not these (or any PSC based kits) will work well with Haswell? Or is it still too early to know one way, or the other?


----------



## Mikecdm

I personally don't know anything or have any insider info about haswell. The only things that I know are what have been posted publicly. Splave did mention something a few posts back.


----------



## coolhandluke41

anyone tried this set ?
pics below


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *coolhandluke41*
> 
> anyone tried this set ?


That's the 6-8-6-2-4 set? I have one...can't do over 1200mhz cl9-11-9-27-1t with not too tight subs (won't do super tight subs even with 1.9v on air at 1200mhz)

EDIT: It does look sexy though


----------



## kevindd992002

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *coolhandluke41*
> 
> anyone tried this set ?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> That's the 6-8-6-2-4 set? I have one...can't do over 1200mhz cl9-11-9-27-1t with not too tight subs (won't do super tight subs even with 1.9v on air at 1200mhz)
> 
> EDIT: It does look sexy though


Ivan, these are the kits that I have. I didn't know you had one also.

What do you think of the 1.7V VDIMM? You still aren't sure that that is the cause of how your chips were destroyed?


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kevindd992002*
> 
> Ivan, these are the kits that I have. I didn't know you had one also.
> 
> What do you think of the 1.7V VDIMM? You still aren't sure that that is the cause of how your chips were destroyed?


I still believe SB is much weaker and susceptible to vcore/vccio/vccsa/dram death than Ivy. There are guys far more experienced than me with SB though, I only had my 2600k for a brief time and didn't bench much memory with it (had 'magic' Samsung sticks back then)


----------



## 636cc of fury

Setup ready to go



http://imgur.com/vRG4jDZ



randobin BBSE binning method per Splave, grab two sticks out of reject pile with eyes closed and bench, bench, bench



http://imgur.com/cjzXZQc





http://imgur.com/OS37Jy0



So randobin Avantium dimms did not fail to please, sure there was no c6 twcl 6 action but considering these dimms would not run over 2400ish on air, I don't think the results are too bad.

best 5Ghz time

l0ud_sil3nc3 - 6:16:829 - 100x50 - 1300MHz - 7-9-6-18-68-1 - Asrock OC Formula -Avantium 2133 2X2Gb/BBSE - 2.1v -CPU LN2 -55c / Memory LN2 -150c



http://imgur.com/QRSODLv



Really weird though, here is a no waza run which was smoking fast



http://imgur.com/F16Yj5f



but every run with waza was sooo much slower, makes me think I am taxing the IMC a bit much or the dimms can't do it not really sure.



http://imgur.com/AvfETuc


----------



## CL3P20

going HAM on cold! Randobin looks like its a legit method







Nice to see 25ns Aida possible with CL7 bbse.


----------



## Splave

trying these air suckers right now


----------



## coolhandluke41

I'm looking at this pics and biting my lips...there was this guy on ebay few months back selling Avantium ( super tight 2400 on air screene ),I like that yellow pot Loud is that a new one ?

P.S. smoking results guys







,I'm amazed how efficient this board (OCF) is ,i was just playing around last night on my new OS and beat my previous best with loose timings and none striped OS


----------



## ivanlabrie

Well, I'm gonna have to grab one...anyone played with the ud4h?


----------



## 636cc of fury

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *coolhandluke41*
> 
> I'm looking at this pics and biting my lips...there was this guy on ebay few months back selling Avantium ( super tight 2400 on air screene ),I like that yellow pot Loud is that a new one ?
> 
> P.S. smoking results guys
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ,I'm amazed how efficient this board (OCF) is ,i was just playing around last night on my new OS and beat my previous best with loose timings and none striped OS


Excellent man, that is just awesome glad to see it working so well for you. Were those the dimms that were having issues running on the MVG?


----------



## stickg1

I started messing around with these ECOs. I'm new to RAM overclocking, maybe you guys could give me some pointers. This is what I have so far..

2400MHz 9-11-9-27-1t 1.7v


----------



## stickg1

Meh not stable, can't even crank out a super pi run...


----------



## Splave

avantium strikes again, these sticks that failed in the pervious picture 2400 8-10-7-22-78 1.92v











Had to cut it short, try it again soon.


----------



## Reefa_Madness

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *coolhandluke41*
> I like that yellow pot Loud is that a new one ?


Is that yellow, or is that copper? One of us needs to have our eyes checked.

I suspect that it is probably me, as it has been 2 years since my last eye exam. Old eyes looking thru old glasses is more likely to be wrong.


----------



## jjjc_93

All of the BBSE I threw away for not clocking on air. D:


----------



## 636cc of fury

Hey guys it is the same Ney Pro in Gold that I have been benching since March, it just usually has a layer of Frost King on it

@ jjjc it is unreal to think that almost all of it clocks well, it just needs to be at -150c

Pretty crazy that any of the random Avantium sticks are able to do 2500-2600 7-9-6-18.


----------



## coolhandluke41

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *636cc of fury*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *coolhandluke41*
> 
> I'm looking at this pics and biting my lips...there was this guy on ebay few months back selling Avantium ( super tight 2400 on air screene ),I like that yellow pot Loud is that a new one ?
> 
> P.S. smoking results guys
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ,
> 
> 
> 
> Excellent man, that is just awesome glad to see it working so well for you. Were those the dimms that were having issues running on the MVG?
Click to expand...

no dice man ,but that's ok........
BAM ! (still Phus OS)


----------



## DizZz

I will be building a new rig shortly for data analysis and calculations and maybe some benchmarking and it's critical that the data analysis be completed very quickly. I do not know much about the effects of memory on calculation performance so I was hoping someone could help me out. I'm guessing I should get fast memory with the lowest latency I can find? Something like this?

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820233357

Let me know if there are better alternatives or something else I should consider. I do not have a budget right now either. Thanks!


----------



## coolhandluke41

I'm not familiar with your CPU/s but i don't think your platform is capable of running 2666 RAM here are some good alternatives
If you must have four modules;

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820231522
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820233392
http://www.ebay.com/itm/390580328344


----------



## Splave

more avantium going full beast mode

46x108 - 1304MHz - 7-9-6-18-58-1 - ASROCK OC Formula - Avantium 2133c9 2x2gb/BBSE - 2.1v - CPU SS @ -50c Mem LN2 @ -150c


Little tighter, little more trefi and better wazza technique...did not see 1 error message all morning at this settings and remember this does not work 2400 8-11-7 32m fails loop 10 on air.












have a run at 6:16.110 that started much faster and last loop was very slow, gotta keep trying


----------



## Mikecdm

Very impressive


----------



## coolhandluke41

wow Bull is probably on its way getting some more LN2
P.S. awesome run Splavo,man you about to crack that :16


----------



## centvalny

Corsair Vengeance Extreme 3000



Quick test 3000 1.65V MVE bios 0021

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/14/3000a.png/

Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## centvalny

3052+ @1.65V

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/22/screenshotaaa028.png/

Uploaded with ImageShack.us

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/163/screenshotaaa030.png/

Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Splave

next level mems there roy







a couple more weeks can show us the goods


----------



## coolhandluke41

Well I would love to see what you can get out of them on Ivy tho (2600 tight ) ,nice kit Dumo and Thanks


----------



## centvalny

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Splave*
> 
> next level mems there roy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> a couple more weeks can show us the goods


This one is awesome, open tweaks no xmp

You almost there Allen, flat 16s or faster..

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *coolhandluke41*
> 
> Well I would love to see what you can get out of them on Ivy tho (2600 tight ) ,nice kit Dumo and Thanks


Thanks Cool


----------



## CL3P20

....and no one ever binned BBSE on air, ever again!

Go A'Murica! Next stop... MOA!


----------



## coolhandluke41

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *coolhandluke41*
> 
> wow Bull is probably on its way getting some more LN2
> P.S. awesome run Splavo,man you about to crack that :16




Bull you are bad to the bone ...lmao


----------



## robbo2

Awesome work Splave! I've never even heard of that brand of ram.


----------



## Bullant

Ahhah Luke,you funny
@ Splave ,awesome time mate you really know your stuff








@ centvalny really like seeing your results mate,you always have something new and impressive


----------



## Splave

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CL3P20*
> 
> ....and no one ever binned BBSE on air, ever again!
> 
> Go A'Murica! Next stop... MOA!


Hope the MSI can clock some mems!


----------



## wyjeba

Patriot Viper 3 Black Mamba PC17000 2x4GB 2133 11-11-11-27 1.5V + Mpower + 3770K
@ 2614 11-13-13-34 1.663V


@2681 11-13-13-34 1.7005V


Can't run x28 multiplier








Any ideas?
CPU has nice IMC but can't run at 2800MHz.
(Screen from previous owner.)


----------



## Splave

could be his 2GB sticks vs your 4GB sticks, and or weak strap on mpower? maybe he has better cooling on the chip? Maybe if you disable HT like he did will drop your temps enough? Maybe your IO and SA voltage is off I would start around 1.105vCCIO and 1.150vCCSA? Maybe your sticks cannot go as high? Seems he has single sidded hynix which is much less stress on the imc. Dont give up









PS just a thought maybe mpower doesnt like 3t command rate, try 2 instead


----------



## Reefa_Madness

Quote:


> Patriot Viper 3 Black Mamba PC17000 2x4GB 2133


Those Patriot sticks with the Command Rate of 3 are just weird. Don't understand the reasoning behind programming them that way at all.


----------



## wyjeba

@Splave
Cooling => PH-TC12DX + 2x Enermax Magma + one Magma more at memory.
HT off.
VCCIO 1.15 and if I remember I tried 1.2V too.
DRAM Voltage 1.75V.
And nothing








But of course I will try harder.
I want that x28









@ Reefa_Madness
Yep 3T is funny


----------



## Splave

no 32m on these guys anywhere good but had some fun from them


----------



## CL3P20

you have voltage set to "rape" ?


----------



## Splave

Great on air 2600+ 8 11 7 1.87.... Strange, this was at 2.05


----------



## stickg1

Anyone ever mess with the Team Xtreem 2400MHz 10-12-12-31 kit? Any idea on what ICs?


----------



## Reefa_Madness

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stickg1*
> 
> Anyone ever mess with the Team Xtreem 2400MHz 10-12-12-31 kit? Any idea on what ICs?


Product link?


----------



## ivanlabrie

I believe he means these: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820313323

These do look tasty: (probably MFR, right?) http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820313322


----------



## Splave

These are Hynix, 2400 9 12 12 Samsung


----------



## 636cc of fury

So some weird behavior guys, think I might be at some limit for my IMC because regardless of bandwidth, timings mhz etc, I seem to be hitting some sort of plateau.

2.05v @ -125c on the memory, cpu at -55c

c7


http://imgur.com/8Q5Tcen



c6


http://imgur.com/xaSi3ax



It is almost like I go in to a slow mode of sorts, I am going to try going back to P2.0 and maybe try another cpu.

Also I benched the SF3D Triple Point and temps never exceeded -125c with the plates, could have been my ambient temps/humidity but I got nowhere near as cold as the other runs, so no 6-9-7 out of the other 2300 c8 kit.


----------



## CL3P20

CL6 was good improvement on Read/Copy and latency.. you been able to get back to 24ns Aida again? Bullant is waiting for you there..









*prognoses on the 3x point sounds gloomy... Hope you get it nailed man!


----------



## Reefa_Madness

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> I believe he means these: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820313323
> 
> These do look tasty: (probably MFR, right?) http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820313322


Both of those kits that you've linked appear to be single-sided modules (based on the visible SMC just over the golden fingers), therefore MFR (or AFR) would be a good guess for both of them. I've got some double-sided AFR PBC based 8GB modules, so it is entirely possible that these chips are also being used in the single-sided stuff...especially on the lower clocked stuff.

I made the comment about AFR being used on the lower clocked stuff only because so far, from the limited testing that I've done, my MFR stuff clocks better than the AFR, however, I've only tested these in Super Talent "generic" 8GB modules on an X79 / 3930K rig. Haven't dropped them into a Z77 rig yet. Also, I've only tested 2 pairs (single sticks, not matched pairs either), so not the size sample from which to start drawing a bunch of solid conclusions from.


----------



## Reefa_Madness

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *coolhandluke41*
> 
> without taking of the spreaders i would say this are MFR for sure CFR
> 2666 (1.75v) pretty sweet considering this are 1600 modules
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/404/vulcan2666mfr.jpg/


Actually quite good for a set of cheap DDR3-1600 (orange kit is $61 at the Egg)...and especially good for a free kit (weren't these one of those that came with the purchase of mobo from the Egg?).

Can't help but wonder if everyone else has had equally good results or if you just got extremely lucky. I say that because I haven't seen others posting about the "gems" that they got with their motherboard purchases.


----------



## coolhandluke41

@Reefa_yes it's a freebie ,it came with OCF
@Loud ..interesting


----------



## Reefa_Madness

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *coolhandluke41*
> 
> @Reefa_yes it's a freebie ,it came with OCF


Thanks for the confirmation.

BTW, did you end up ordering those copper ram spreaders, and if so, will they work with your ram pot as you hoped?

Edit: Are these the same model as yours?

Model TLBD38G1600HC9DC01
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820313353

They appear to be the same model, however, the pic of these shows them to be single-sided modules. I'm guessing that maybe you got lucky with a dual-sided kit. Bunch of single-sided being released so I'm guessing that Splave was right about this all being Haswell related.


----------



## coolhandluke41

they are thick aluminium ,little short but you can still anchor one side (I didn't order the copper one but I will down the road..)


----------



## Bullant

Had little play on freq,chips only good for about 6.4Ghz-6.45Ghz,still bit more i could tighten up yet


Kingpin Venom,Kingpin Ney Pro


----------



## Reefa_Madness

I'm a total noob when it comes to sub-ambient cooling, but giving it some serious thought.

How do you go about preparing the ram and socket area when freezing ram? Any links? I've seen several threads on preparing the motherboard when going sub-zero with the CPU, it is the ram that I'm curious about. Do you guys take the spreaders off and coat the ram's PBC to waterproof it, and if so, with what? What about the ram slots, both the ones being used and the empty ones?

Any tips would be most appreciated, 'cause this itch is getting strong. I can't let you guys have ALL the fun.


----------



## Splave

Hey reffa, here is what I do (no way is THE right way its whatever you like) and I have been using the same sample board since I got it on release.









Put a thin layer of vaseline over entire back side, melt it with hot air so it flows and brush it into all the crevasses. Slap it onto a a nice thick sheet of neoprene. Put the mount of your cpu pot on the backside of the neoprene so when you tighten it down your are making an air tight seal.

Next I like to do the slots first, an extremely small amount spread well and melted in on the slots. Too much and you will 55 and need to run a paper towel through the slot with a flat head very carefully or blow it out with an air compressor. (Sometimes I will fill up the slots im not using with vaseline so I dont have any problem with water in them)

Next I like to use lint free tissue or like my boy george coffee filters will work, roll them super tight and small in place in between the slots wear the thin strips of pcb show. This step is key.



Then I do around the Dimms, from the socket to the 24-pin and from the top to the edge of the SB cooler. Thin layer. Melt it and flow it.
Then I use the thin tissue folded over once or twice and pretty much Papier-mâché that biotch with thin strips.



Then I go back over with another thin layer of vaseline on top of the strips. This kinda makes a barrier that will support a puddle and still work no problem.

The LED post code and rapidOC buttons frost right over, I heat them up and its causes alot of standing water when I want to use them but with the barrier its no problem.

As far as clean up at the end of a session, just warm up and compressed air the moisture will literally fly right off the board when you blow it.

Using this technique I like to give the board a good hour or two after warming up before running it again.

Hope this helps.


----------



## Reefa_Madness

Thanks Allen, very detailed and informative post.

Question for you...what are your thoughts on dragon skin type products instead of the vaseline? Have you ever tried those products? Seems a little less messy, and I've read that it is easier to clean up, but is it as effective?

Also, what about the actual modules...what preparation do you do on the PCB? Vaseline the crud out of them as well?


----------



## coolhandluke41

I just got this set ..*anyone had luck with this on Ivy ?*


@Reefa_ tomorrow will be my first freeze also (the only reason I'm going with skin is because it's my only benching board and I have a cat )


here are the new HS ,look how tight this are











Spoiler: before it's all gone ..!


----------



## Splave

Cool sinks gotta link?

Reef, I don't vas sticks, they get enough from the slot. Dragon skin can be hard to remove, maybe my mix was off or something though. Vas is worth it though man. Confidence that you aren't having condensation issues is nice.


----------



## coolhandluke41

here buddy
http://www.aquatuning.us/product_info.php/info/p1485_MIPS-RAM-cooler-Modul-single-30mm.html

btw..I'm using Dragon Skin 10 Slow - Trial Kit and this thing comes off to easy ..

will 25L be enough for CPU and RAM ??


----------



## Reefa_Madness

Your first freeze...DICE or LN2? Well, whichever, I hope you have a blast.

BTW, exactly which HS is that one you have showing in the last pic?

Edit: See that you posted a link already. For some reason when you first posted that link a few days ago, I got a different image of it than what it actually looks like. Seeing your actual heatsink, and then going back to the Product Page picture, I can better see it now.

So it is held in place strictly by friction contact? How hard is it to slip over the ICs and will it wipe away any TIM that has been applied?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Splave*
> Reef, I don't vas sticks, they get enough from the slot. Dragon skin can be hard to remove, maybe my mix was off or something though. Vas is worth it though man. Confidence that you aren't having condensation issues is nice.


Nice to know that the sticks don't need anything.

As for the Dragon Skin, I was always under the impression that being able to remove it easily was one of the good attributes about it. Am I thinking of something else?


----------



## coolhandluke41

the one thing I have learn about overclocking is "go big or go home"









EDIT;.."So it is held in place strictly by friction contact? How hard is it to slip over the ICs and will it wipe away any TIM that has been applied?"

contact,you unscrew the HS and apply OC extreme or other TIM ,the picks will fallow..


----------



## Splave

yo luke, 25L I would leave CPU on water man. Youngpros 2800 7-11-7 is air on cpu


----------



## coolhandluke41

yeah that's what I was thinking ..just waited so long for this I want it all







,almost done removing PI spreaders ,this have adhesive


----------



## Splave

Make sure to heat those babies way up with hair dryer


----------



## navynuke499

So im hoping i decided on some good ram for my upcoming system. Im going to be upgrading to haswell in December when I get back from deployment and this is the ram i got for it:

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820231638

Good choice?


----------



## Splave

Great choice, thanks for your service


----------



## coolhandluke41

under the hood



Spoiler: More on spreaders



I was little worry that the screws won't align the modules properly since they floatbut they came out with in .003







( tighten middle screw first) 
and this is all i use for HS removal ,the EZE-LAP Diamond have one plastic side and stone on the other so you never scratch the pcb


----------



## navynuke499

awesome, im glad to hear that. i was hoping it wasnt too much for a 24/7 system. not sure how awesome the haswell memory controller is going to be


----------



## Reefa_Madness

Quote:


> the one thing I have learn about overclocking is "go big or go home"


I took that to mean LN2 and then Splave confirmed it for me with his post about the 25L. Looking forward to hearing about your adventures. And pics of the spreaders answer all my questions. Thanks.

Last thing...dial calipers...love it.

After my dad passed away about 10 years ago I ran across one of his. It is a small one and sits inside a small wooden box and is probably older than at least 75% of the posters here on OCN.


----------



## coolhandluke41

this one is 12" ,I also have had few 6,8" and a set of micrometers 0~12",depth mics ,etc they all chilling in triple-decker Kennedy box-love my tools







and thanks,hope i can score LN2 tomorrow (41miles one way







)


----------



## navynuke499

i cant wait to get into LN2. At least for the next year, i can just get it at work.


----------



## centvalny

This ram do 2800 @ 1.5V all day

No XMP set on this kit.

It takes time to figure out best settings for MVE @ 3000 1.65V

This run is with fairly tight secondaries. Hyper pi 32m is possible with more tweaks

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/7/z30002.png/

Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## ivanlabrie

Interesting...seen some good Haswell news, so these paired with an oced NB+BCLK might do some voodoo


----------



## coolhandluke41

5 min .. already to cold


----------



## FtW 420

Watch the dragon skin at temps colder than -130° or so. It was fine with my intel boards that coldbugged around -125°, my first time with AMD I used the dragon skin & after a couple hours full pot, it was all cracked apart.
Not sure what temp it actually went at, somewhere between -130° & -196°, but the skin did not hold up.


----------



## jjjc_93

Let's see some runs Luke.


----------



## Splave

Yo where you have the probes reading


----------



## coolhandluke41

they are taped to HS (2.1v -150c)


----------



## Splave

Nice man! Twcl6 and your really flying


----------



## jjjc_93

Very nice dude, and nice sticks. Twcl6 it all up and you'll be winning.


----------



## coolhandluke41

tWCL 6 is slower for some reason


----------



## coolhandluke41

how you go about after the session ?hair dryer ?


----------



## Splave

Yep, warm it up and blow it off or let it sit upside down over night


----------



## coolhandluke41

last run (money shot)


*I want to thank all that contributed* ,all the credit goes to (in alphabetical order )
l0ud_sil3nc3 (636cc of fury)
jjjc_93
(Usain) Bullant,
robbo2
SPLAVE
Thank you guys









if I forgot someone I apologize ..just super tired (had important phone calls and then some company,wind outside..you name it )


----------



## Splave

There goes the cherry, full on addict over here now. Congrats on a successful first run man.


----------



## coolhandluke41

lol


----------



## jjjc_93

Awesome work and welcome to the addicted to cold memories club. Here's to many more successful runs from here.


----------



## Bullant

Awesome Luke,great result for your first cold,im sure you learnt a lot from it too.Now you know what ya been missing with cold memory's









Nearly time for some more cold


----------



## Reefa_Madness

Nicely done, luke.


----------



## coolhandluke41

toilet paper is still dry


thanks guys
btw ..only had one 55


----------



## Bullant

Hey Luke something i learnt from CL3P20 I think it was,I use blue painters tape over the dim slots and then get a Stanly knife and cut the 2 slots out that your useing and the other 2 are left on to seal them up.CL3P may post a pick its on this forum,good idea i thought


----------



## coolhandluke41

I had no moisture at all (toilet paper and no air coming in or out)
Thanks buddy


----------



## jjjc_93

*Phew*



I have lifted ics with the spreaders before trying this, but I was successful this time which makes me very happy. I don't have other spreaders, but I'm sure these ones are junk with that crappy thermal tape so I'll try direct contact with the pot and see if that helps me.


----------



## coolhandluke41

You back at it again ?







,good luck buddy


----------



## Bullant

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jjjc_93*
> 
> *Phew*
> 
> 
> 
> I have lifted ics with the spreaders before trying this, but I was successful this time which makes me very happy. I don't have other spreaders, but I'm sure these ones are junk with that crappy thermal tape so I'll try direct contact with the pot and see if that helps me.


Good luck


----------



## 636cc of fury

So nice to see such awesome results Luke, I bet you are hooked now, the kraken is unleashed


----------



## ivanlabrie

Congrats Luke!








Makin me jelly, I need pots and ln2 :/
But first I'll start with reviving my MVG and hoarding moar ram...maybe getting a better 3770k while at it.


----------



## CL3P20

*as requested..


----------



## Reefa_Madness

Is that masking tape you're using to cover the slots, or something else?

Edit: just read the post above about using "blue painters tape", so I'm guessing the stuff in your pic is in fact masking tape.


----------



## HobieCat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Reefa_Madness*
> 
> Is that masking tape you're using to cover the slots, or something else?
> 
> Edit: just read the post above about using "blue painters tape", so I'm guessing the stuff in your pic is in fact masking tape.


Yup, its masking tape. I use painters tape/masking tape on my unused ram slots too, and it does work like a charm.


----------



## Reefa_Madness

Thanks for the confirmation.


----------



## stickg1

I know these aren't as gnarly as some of the sticks you guys own but this is my first kit of 2400MHz+ RAM.

Single-sided Hynix ICs

This kit was $70 shipped on Newegg. I figured I'd order some and see what this RAM overclocking is all about. I enjoyed messing with my Crucial Ballistix Tactical LP and G.Skill ECOs so far. Hopefully these will be even more fun.


----------



## coolhandluke41

Thanks for posting this +1 ..darn more single sided stuff







,I guess they all doing it now -1 for Team Group

edit ;this are still pretty good just change tRRSR from 5 to 4







for 2400+ you will probably need 5 tho


----------



## stickg1

Yeah when I tried to pull it out of the package I noticed how easy it would be to remove the heatsink so I figured you guys would want to see the actual ICs. I don't know what to look for on them other than manufacturer, glad you found it useful. I'm about to put them in and run some maxmem and super pi and tweak the secondaries and tertiaries to see what it likes. Ivan taught me this...Props to Ivan for getting another CPU and GPU overclocking enthusiast interested in RAM!


----------



## Reefa_Madness

If I recall correctly centvalny (Dumo) got his SS Team DDR3-2666 kit to right around 2950, so I bet these 2400s still have some headroom (he did have to use something like 1.95v). Have fun.


----------



## 636cc of fury

my 2666 c11 kit is good for 3000+

but oh so slow


----------



## stickg1

Yeah man I'm running some maxmem on the stock settings an my scores are lower than the G.Skill ECOs running 2200MHz CL9. Must have to tighten up the timings.


----------



## 636cc of fury

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stickg1*
> 
> Yeah man I'm running some maxmem on the stock settings an my scores are lower than the G.Skill ECOs running 2200MHz CL9. Must have to tighten up the timings.


Just the single sided performance hit, unfortunately no tightening of timings is going to fix that, but I am sure the kit will be good for validations if it is single sided MFR:thumb:


----------



## Reefa_Madness

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *636cc of fury*
> 
> Just the single sided performance hit, unfortunately no tightening of timings is going to fix that, but I am sure the kit will be good for validations if it is single sided MFR:thumb:


...and herein lies the problem with all of these single-sided modules.

I hope that Haswell has some magical fix, or perhaps running 4 modules will help. Any thoughts?


----------



## stickg1

Well I was able to boot at 2400MHz 9-11-11-30-1t 1.75v and even cranked out a maxmemm run but BSOD while taking the screenie, lol.


----------



## CL3P20

Must..volt..harder







.


----------



## Splave

Try 10-12-12


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Reefa_Madness*
> 
> ...and herein lies the problem with all of these single-sided modules.
> 
> I hope that Haswell has some magical fix, or perhaps running 4 modules will help. Any thoughts?


Well, I recall seeing an old Tom's article comparing single and double sided ram, in 1, 2 and 4 module configs. It was a ddr1 review though, so bear that in mind. Some of the basics may still apply though, double sided performed best but 4 sticks of single sided were on par with 2 of double sided in benchies
I had a big discussion at OCF regarding this, your help would've been valuable Reefa.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Splave*
> 
> Try 10-12-12


Yeah, cl9 ain't gonna happen without some serious volts and cold maybe...I've seen some impressive tight timings on cold but not really frequent (or useful other than cpu-z megahurz validations)


----------



## Reefa_Madness

I'm still not completely convinced that the reason for all of these single-sided modules is all Haswell related.

I have a deep suspicion that IC availability and costs are at least part of the driving force. Put 8 MFR chips on a PCB, instead of 16 and you've probably decreased the per module cost by virtue of the fewer ICs that have to be purchased, binned and assembled, as well as reduce by half the number of ICs that can fail in the future on any given module, versus using the 16 CFR. Presumably simpler / cheaper PCBs as well.

And as far as the performance loss from single-sided modules, only those running benchmarks are going to pick up on it, the rest of the crowd won't even notice, much less care, that the modules are single-sided, therefore you have a win-win situation for the manufacturers.

Now, if after Haswell is released and performance comparisons of single and double sided modules reveal that the single-sided perform equal, or better (not just clock better), then I'll have no choice but to rescind this rant.


----------



## ivanlabrie

I agree, I think it's a $$$ thing...like most are.


----------



## coolhandluke41

really ?







,your suspicion is probably more accurate then your Haswell prediction ,I'l bet $20 that all MFR,CFR,etc (Hynix) will still suck for benching on Haswell


----------



## CL3P20

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *coolhandluke41*
> 
> really ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ,your suspicion is probably more accurate then your Haswell prediction ,I'l bet $20 that all MFR,CFR,etc (Hynix) will still suck for benching on Haswell


Pay me


----------



## coolhandluke41

let see it and I will








EDIT; better yet ,I will sent you none Hynix stuff that will kill your Hynix and then you will pay me ok ?


----------



## CL3P20

Thats what she said..


----------



## stickg1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Splave*
> 
> Try 10-12-12


Yeah that's what they run stock.

I've been messing around with 2666MHz 11-13-13-30 but they're still so damn slow.


----------



## stickg1

These sticks are painfully slow. I didn't realize single sided took that much of a performance hit.

2800MHz 12-13-13-30



Are these single sided too? G.SKILL Trident X Series DDR3 2400 F3-2400C10D-8GTX

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820231587

EDIT: I saved the wrong picture, but I did run them 12-13-13-30 (not 31) but the difference in performance was negligible.


----------



## Reefa_Madness

Yes, those Trident X you linked have been mostly singe-sided, but with Samsung chips and they top out around 2500-2550. At least the Hynix MFR single-sided sticks like your Team uses will clock higher.


----------



## stickg1

Yeah, I guess it's not horrible for the $70 I paid. I might try to tighten up at 2400MHz for an everyday OC.


----------



## Reefa_Madness

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stickg1*
> Yeah, I guess it's not horrible for the $70 I paid. I might try to tighten up at 2400MHz for an everyday OC.


They will probably be just fine for that. Plus who knows, maybe CL3P20 is on the right track and those modules will work well with Haswell. It will give you an excuse to upgrade. Gotta buy new expensive bleeding gear in order to take advantage of that "relatively" cheap SS kit that you have. That's logical, right?.









Going back to those Tridents that you asked about. Some of them were manufactured in a double sided version with both Hynix and Samsung chips, but it appears that those were only the early release "teasers" (as I like to call them...sounds nicer than "bait & switch"). You can tell by looking at the PCB if the visual of the modules is an option.

_The following is just a general comment for anyone that hasn't had the opportunity to compare single vs double sided modules._

Those SS Team modules of *stickg1*, like the SS Tridents, both have that nearly solid row of SMC just above the gold contacts on the side with chips, whereas the DS variety will have them spread out, and on both sides. You can compare a pic of any of these 4GB modules and easily tell if single, or double sided. Unfortunately, the product pic at Newegg for the Trident 2400 CL10 kit is of one of the DS teaser and not indicative of what they currently have in stock.

Single-sided vs double-sided SMC on PCB (first and second pics are the Team and the GSkill Trident X, respectively and third pic is of a double-sided module with the spreader removed to reveal Samsung HCH9):


----------



## Splave

That's what cl3p20 said


----------



## stickg1

Yeah it's a shame because I finally got a decent Ivy chip. I had two 3570Ks that needed really high voltage when overclocked. I got an above average 3770K two weeks ago matched with a Maximus V Gene (which has been great for RAM overclocking especially)


----------



## ivanlabrie

Wish mine did more than 2600mhz xD
And that my MVG would live!

Congrats on the high clocks Stick, now create an hwbot account and submit a cpu-z validation for ram frequency. Should be worth a few points


----------



## stickg1

I'll try for more later on. It seemed extremely easy. I just bumped the voltage to 1.8v, loosened the timings a little, and set the frequency to 2800MHz.


----------



## ivanlabrie

Well, it depends on your imc mostly...your sticks seem up to snuff lol
Just give em volts, some airflow (if you got an AC you can probably give them some cold air for extra headroom







)
As for timings, the MVG has ROG profiles for bare mhz fun, try with that and go from there.


----------



## stickg1

Wow they gave me 12.1 points for it!!

http://hwbot.org/submission/2380646_stickg1_memory_clock_ddr3_sdram_1400_mhz?recalculate=true


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stickg1*
> 
> Wow they gave me 12.1 points for it!!
> 
> http://hwbot.org/submission/2380646_stickg1_memory_clock_ddr3_sdram_1400_mhz?recalculate=true


Congrats! Told ya...


----------



## stickg1

Yeah that's sweet, now I gotta raise my BCLK and try to edge some of these 1400MHz guys out!!

But hey 2800MHz 11-13-13-31, that ain't too bad. Well except the the fact that it benches slower than my 2200MHz CL9 kit, lol.


----------



## ivanlabrie

That's the beauty of ram overclocking...can be quite complex.


----------



## stickg1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> That's the beauty of ram overclocking...can be quite complex.


I want more RAM, lol. I need about a hundred sticks like FTW...


----------



## ivanlabrie

These guys are massive hoarders...take a peek at wyjeba's collection, or even worse, the seemingly infinite one Reefa has. There's a ram black hole where he lives, that I'm sure.


----------



## FtW 420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stickg1*
> 
> I want more RAM, lol. I need about a hundred sticks like FTW...


My collection is small & weak compared to some of these guys. Need more memory clocking skills too so my scores don't look so weak...


----------



## stickg1

lol looks like I trashed my OS with BCLK. I didn't go too high. I had 101.8MHz fine for 2850MHz but got greedy and went for more and now I'm getting OS related BSOD on default settings. Sigh, the price you pay in pursuit of performance...


----------



## sabishiihito

I don't know how I'm just finding this thread, I've been active over at XS as "Shiranui Gen-an" in the memory section for years. At any rate, took a chance on some Patriot Viper 3 Intel Extreme Masters 4x8GB 1866C10 sticks, and they turned out to be Hynix MFR (as I'd hoped).

http://imgur.com/JrbEAdE.jpg

I've only had them for about an hour or so, but in my initial testing I can say that double-sided MFR is going to be nearly impossible to run 2400 C9 like single-sided seems to be able to. I have six sticks with this IC (the Patriots and a 2x8GB kit of HyperX 1866 C9) and not a single one could boot 1200MHz 9-11-11-31-2T even up to 1.85v.


----------



## coolhandluke41

Thanks man


----------



## coolhandluke41

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stickg1*
> 
> lol looks like I trashed my OS with BCLK. I didn't go too high. I had 101.8MHz fine for 2850MHz but got greedy and went for more and now I'm getting OS related BSOD on default settings. Sigh, the price you pay in pursuit of performance...


well at list you know where is your limit ,does it look like this ?(half screen) ..lol
btw ,next time make sure you are in IDE and have HDD (ssd) ,always have back up ,last few ticks have to bump by .01 at a time

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> These guys are massive hoarders...take a peek at wyjeba's collection, or even worse, the seemingly infinite one Reefa has. There's a ram black hole where he lives, that I'm sure.


lol,yeap


----------



## robbo2

I waited too long for that pic to finish loading


----------



## coolhandluke41

that pic can actually mess up your PC LMAO








EDIT; the bottom part are tiny squares (for some reason it won't show ) ,similar to this


----------



## Reefa_Madness

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sabishiihito*
> 
> I don't know how I'm just finding this thread, I've been active over at XS as "Shiranui Gen-an" in the memory section for years. At any rate, took a chance on some Patriot Viper 3 Intel Extreme Masters 4x8GB 1866C10 sticks, and they turned out to be Hynix MFR (as I'd hoped).
> 
> http://imgur.com/JrbEAdE.jpg
> 
> I've only had them for about an hour or so, but in my initial testing I can say that double-sided MFR is going to be nearly impossible to run 2400 C9 like single-sided seems to be able to. I have six sticks with this IC (the Patriots and a 2x8GB kit of HyperX 1866 C9) and not a single one could boot 1200MHz 9-11-11-31-2T even up to 1.85v.


Welcome and for the folks that don't know, this guy goes thru ram right up there with the best of them...and thanks for the info on the Patriot. I've been looking for some more MFR to play around with, so may look into those.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> These guys are massive hoarders...take a peek at wyjeba's collection, or even worse, the seemingly infinite one Reefa has. There's a ram black hole where he lives, that I'm sure.


Dude, I used to think that I had a pretty good collection until I came across this thread. Mine is ho-hum compared to the stuff that has been shown off here. And one of them happens to be the from the man you named. The variety and scope of wyjeba's collection is simply impressive. I may actually be holding more in quantity, as many of these guys buy it, run and catalog it, then sell, whereas I keep it (so the "black hole" reference is valid







), but mine is simply boring compared to what they have shown off. Sam (TaPaKaH) has shown off some pretty impressive stuff, as well. I'm just a boy among men when compared to those guys.

I simply need one of those kits from Crucial with the hottie on the spreaders to help spice up my collection...


----------



## sabishiihito

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Reefa_Madness*
> 
> Welcome and for the folks that don't know, this guy goes thru ram right up there with the best of them...and thanks for the info on the Patriot. I've been looking for some more MFR to play around with, so may look into those.


It really was a risk as these could easily have been Micron ICs. In fact, I think to get a better chance of nabbing MFR you have to go with the slightly more expensive "Intel Extreme Masters" version of these with the blue heatspreaders as I did, rather than the ones that are black or red.


----------



## Reefa_Madness

With the CL10, it would be reasonable to conclude Micron chips, that is why your confirmation of Hynix is so appreciated.

Were these purchased at the Egg, or elsewhere?


----------



## sabishiihito

I grabbed them locally actually, at Fry's Electronics. The thing that's killing me about these is that TweakTown claims to have gotten these to post at 2400C9: http://www.tweaktown.com/reviews/4959/patriot_viper_3_intel_extreme_masters_memory_limited_edition_pc3_15000_16gb_kit_review/index.html


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Reefa_Madness*
> 
> Welcome and for the folks that don't know, this guy goes thru ram right up there with the best of them...and thanks for the info on the Patriot. I've been looking for some more MFR to play around with, so may look into those.
> Dude, I used to think that I had a pretty good collection until I came across this thread. Mine is ho-hum compared to the stuff that has been shown off here. And one of them happens to be the from the man you named. The variety and scope of wyjeba's collection is simply impressive. I may actually be holding more in quantity, as many of these guys buy it, run and catalog it, then sell, whereas I keep it (so the "black hole" reference is valid
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ), but mine is simply boring compared to what they have shown off. Sam (TaPaKaH) has shown off some pretty impressive stuff, as well. I'm just a boy among men when compared to those guys.
> 
> I simply need one of those kits from Crucial with the hottie on the spreaders to help spice up my collection...


Yeah! Them Crucial sticks with the gal on them...








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sabishiihito*
> 
> I grabbed them locally actually, at Fry's Electronics. The thing that's killing me about these is that TweakTown claims to have gotten these to post at 2400C9: http://www.tweaktown.com/reviews/4959/patriot_viper_3_intel_extreme_masters_memory_limited_edition_pc3_15000_16gb_kit_review/index.html


8gb sticks at 2400c9 sound good...how many kits did you get?


----------



## sabishiihito

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> Yeah! Them Crucial sticks with the gal on them...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 8gb sticks at 2400c9 sound good...how many kits did you get?


I grabbed one 4x8GB kit, but mine can do 2400 10-12-12-31 at best. Those must have been some cherry-picked sticks TT received, or the Asrock OC Formula was doing something funky with timings.


----------



## coolhandluke41

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sabishiihito*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> Yeah! Them Crucial sticks with the gal on them...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 8gb sticks at 2400c9 sound good...how many kits did you get?
> 
> 
> 
> I grabbed one 4x8GB kit, but mine can do 2400 10-12-12-31 at best. Those must have been some cherry-picked sticks TT received, or the Asrock OC Formula was doing something funky with timings.
Click to expand...

or both







,I would take that " review" with the grain of salt
EDIT; from article .."For some reason, though, our timings dropped.."..really


----------



## 636cc of fury

revisited the second set of 2300 c8's, but this time with a different cpu, and similar results



http://imgur.com/RPQEUs1





http://imgur.com/6nl8qsy





http://imgur.com/vXduN3c





http://imgur.com/cXir9C2



I ended up going to a higher maxmem (640) and started seeing some better results, going to give 670 a shot again after a refill.

Frosty pics in a bit. . .


----------



## coolhandluke41

You going to make me go and get a refill ..








btw;I'm prepping already


----------



## 636cc of fury

Probably one of the frostiest sessions:YIPPIE:



http://imgur.com/RU44IR5





http://imgur.com/Gf8MOU5





http://imgur.com/RZQRixx





http://imgur.com/xNd1RE6



slowly working it's way down



http://imgur.com/PdZHwRq



and a new low



http://imgur.com/cTRoOrm





http://imgur.com/lkOZMtv





http://imgur.com/wfNkmd0





http://imgur.com/dDABPlh





http://imgur.com/NrqI4OQ



SF3D from last session, awesome pot just didn't seem to get as cold.



http://imgur.com/rK0NbQb





http://imgur.com/Yu1QbET


----------



## CL3P20

needs a carrot nose to be complete bro







Love the frosties !

*better Read bandwidth at around the same latency seems to be the ticket! Hope your MM hunting brings your initial back or better!


----------



## stickg1

lol your sick dude!! Those are some nasty timings. I might have to venture into sub-zero. The fact that I can't get up past 2800MHz is now bothering me.


----------



## coolhandluke41

nice pics Loud ,...ready to go again


----------



## Splave

Sorry it's not going well dude


----------



## Bullant

I'm sorry too loud but we all come across these type of problems as you know only to well we have problems all the time.Keep ya head up mate and I'm sure you find out what causing the problem.
This is how we improve, fixing problems.I truly believe this
Just a few things come to my mind, you may have already checked all these, the first 3 items are ok we know this
1 memory is ok
2 CPU is ok
3 Overclocker is ok
4 faulty board?
5 faulty hard drive?
6 bad OS ?
7 forgot to turn a setting off in bios?
8 you tried bringing temps back down too -105 and see if it fixes the problem?
9 bad ram drive? Redo your waza file ?


----------



## 636cc of fury

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bullant*
> 
> I'm sorry too loud but we all come across these type of problems as you know only to well we have problems all the time.Keep ya head up mate and I'm sure you find out what causing the problem.
> This is how we improve, fixing problems.I truly believe this
> Just a few things come to my mind, you may have already checked all these, the first 3 items are ok we know this
> 1 memory is ok
> 2 CPU is ok
> 3 Overclocker is ok
> 4 faulty board?
> 5 faulty hard drive?
> 6 bad OS ?
> 7 forgot to turn a setting off in bios?
> 8 you tried bringing temps back down too -105 and see if it fixes the problem?
> 9 bad ram drive? Redo your waza file ?


1-3 seem legit
4. Possibly I should have another board by the end of the week to test with.
5. Never thought about it but I guess I could check the drive as it is a WD Velociraptor, this may be a good idea.
6. Not possible as I have tried multiple iso's from different people who have excellent results.
7. Wondering about this as well, specifically C states, I usually disable all this, I leave hardware prefetcher and the other one below it on auto (tried enabled) but at this point I am not dismissing anything,
8.Going to do this the next time I bench
9. Not possible as I install a new OS every time and my os and the other ones I am testing have the same result with ram drive so go figure. As for waza files, I have tried everything from 700mb north of 3GB all with rar files, some single cut and paste, some copy etc.. .


----------



## Bullant

What's that other setting called execute bit, you haven't forgotten to turn that off? I think from memory with it on times are bad.Im sure you have your setting ok because you done it a 1000 times.Must be one of the other things


----------



## 636cc of fury

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bullant*
> 
> What's that other setting called execute bit, you haven't forgotten to turn that off? I think from memory with it on times are bad.Im sure you have your setting ok because you done it a 1000 times.Must be one of the other things


definitely turned off:thumb:


----------



## coolhandluke41

almost done with this session


----------



## coolhandluke41

EDIT; what happen Loud ? ,missed the boat ..


----------



## Splave

hey man, my only tip would be to put the temp probes wedged inside of the spreaders to get a more accurate IC temp







that is totally your preference though







coolhand indeed


----------



## Bullant

Looking at your last sub that failed Loud,your times look like they are correct,that last one that failed would be in the 16.5- -s?


----------



## coolhandluke41

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Splave*
> 
> hey man, my only tip would be to put the temp probes wedged inside of the spreaders to get a more accurate IC temp
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> that is totally your preference though
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> coolhand indeed


I was actually thinking about switching the probes (KPC "calibrated") and using another Fluke I have for comparison,will definitely look into this
Thank you Sir

*EDIT; O my ...I'm -80c (fluke shows F..just noticed )*..noob (I know)


----------



## FtW 420

Great frosty pics Loud!

Luke is getting very nice results & making me jelly, I have some decent PSC here & need to learn to use it right....


----------



## navynuke499

ok so pardon me for being a ram noob, but i just got my new ram in and im wondering how good it is. to my surprise it was double sided. its trident x 2400 9-11-11-31. took off the spreader and wasn't too sure about it. what do you think?


----------



## coolhandluke41

Come on 420 I need help representing the house







,trying my best ,look..



@navynuke499 batch may very but they should make you smile


----------



## Splave

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *navynuke499*
> 
> ok so pardon me for being a ram noob, but i just got my new ram in and im wondering how good it is. to my surprise it was double sided. its trident x 2400 9-11-11-31. took off the spreader and wasn't too sure about it. what do you think?


Samsung hyk0 nice better than Hynix for benching


----------



## Reefa_Madness

Luke,

I've always enjoyed a good game of Ping Pong, although prefer to call it "table tennis", but I've never seen it played like it was played in that Bruce Lee video. Thanks for posting that.


----------



## robbo2

http://hwbot.org/news/9538_ek_releases_its_first_ln2_evaporation_cooler

The container looks small.


----------



## coolhandluke41

wow that's how it looks ? ..triple point is back ! thanks robbo











Modern, unique design with *copper core* allows for easy temperature regulation
*Built-in temperature probe* slot in a each Module Adapter for precise control


----------



## navynuke499

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *coolhandluke41*
> 
> @navynuke499 batch may very but they should make you smile


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Splave*
> 
> Samsung hyk0 nice better than Hynix for benching


good to hear. i guess i will see for sure in 6 months when i get back.


----------



## ivanlabrie

I so want one...74e after vat is not bad.








I know what to get with my extra work soon...


----------



## coolhandluke41

I want one with led/some type of light inside


----------



## ivanlabrie

Put a led there?









I actually would love to try the new cpu pot...it looks dam sexy and might be cheep.


----------



## CL3P20

fun from last night with L0ud.. 2816mhz 1.9v @ -100: 7-11-7-28 ...

http://s265.photobucket.com/user/CL3P20/media/20130515_003308.mp4.html

*tuning on this when I left..

http://i265.photobucket.com/albums/ii220/CL3P20/20130515_014201.jpg


----------



## coolhandluke41

enjoy it while you can...








btw ..sweet run man


----------



## Splave

28 hundo ftw man :O


----------



## sabishiihito

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *navynuke499*
> 
> ok so pardon me for being a ram noob, but i just got my new ram in and im wondering how good it is. to my surprise it was double sided. its trident x 2400 9-11-11-31. took off the spreader and wasn't too sure about it. what do you think?


If you have a good IMC, you are in for some fun


----------



## navynuke499

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sabishiihito*
> 
> If you have a good IMC, you are in for some fun


well lets hope haswell likes to play


----------



## Reefa_Madness

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *coolhandluke41*
> 
> wow that's how it looks ? ..triple point is back ! thanks robbo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Modern, unique design with *copper core* allows for easy temperature regulation
> *Built-in temperature probe* slot in a each Module Adapter for precise control


From link by robbo2
Quote:


> Top extension is made from high quality POM Acetal - with it's poor thermal conductivity it is better at preventing unwanted condensation formation that many overclockers are not fond of.


I found that statement in the linked promo about the use of acetal to reduce frosting to be an interesting angle. Although to me, seeing all that frost is kinda nice. It is like seeing a head on a beer...it lets you know things are going right inside the container.


----------



## coolhandluke41

they still be frosting just not as much ,if you want more frosting just turn your fans-push direction


----------



## Splave

L0ud benches 9 hours at a time, can't do that here lol I get maybe 2 hours or so always wet here


----------



## 636cc of fury

Sam's BBSE under cold



http://imgur.com/TITFflz





http://imgur.com/1DRRsQS





http://imgur.com/YdbZIdX



brix shat



http://imgur.com/p3qbIUs



This kit is good for 2600 on air, but it seems that it does not like voltage, all the above was done with 1.9v as more would cause it to fail quicker. Also dimm temps needed to be at -85c to -100c as much more would cause it to fail. I am starting to think some dimms do not like the extreme cold, and once again, bad on air = good on cold, and good on air = bad on cold. This kit would not do 2600 c7 or c6 at any volts.

I corrupted Windows more times in this session as setting anything => 2.0v was insta corrupt and reinstall.

Still have the black PCB to test


----------



## CL3P20

God lordy dat bandwiff.. saucy!


----------



## Bullant

Hey guys,the Pis 2300Mhz 8-11-8 are good bin hey?


----------



## jjjc_93

Nope. You should link me to wherever you're seeing/buying them so I can take them off the market and aave others from dealing with low bin sticks.


----------



## Bullant

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jjjc_93*
> 
> Nope. You should link me to wherever you're seeing/buying them so I can take them off the market and aave others from dealing with low bin sticks.


Ahah,you funny man I don't think they be any better then my Pi 2000 cl6 .If they as good be bonus








You out of ln2 dude for any 32M runs?


----------



## Splave

Been getting lucky with c7 2000 flare here


----------



## Cyrious

Gentlemen, i come to you today asking about ram for my freshly acquired LGA 1366 system. Specifically:

What would be a good 12GB triple channel kit for overclocking? Doesnt really matter if i have to piece it together out of 3 individual 4GB sticks or a good and proper kit.

Kinda asking because I don't want to put the set of PIs (F3-12800CL7T-6GBPI) through the wringer and break them, thus breaking my hard earned i7 system.


----------



## coolhandluke41

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *636cc of fury*
> 
> Sam's BBSE under cold
> 
> This kit is good for 2600 on air, but it seems that it does not like voltage, all the above was done with 1.9v as more would cause it to fail quicker. Also dimm temps needed to be at -85c to -100c as much more would cause it to fail. I am starting to think some dimms do not like the extreme cold, and once again, bad on air = good on cold, and good on air = bad on cold. This kit would not do 2600 c7 or c6 at any volts.
> 
> I corrupted Windows more times in this session as setting anything => 2.0v was insta corrupt and reinstall.
> 
> Still have the black PCB to test


LOud you amaze me and thanks,will give the "other pair" *L* a try in few









*EDIT;The chip was disappointing and my last minute change of mind was a bad one ,this RAM is not the best under cold , probably first casualty's here*







(don't know if it was because of the BKCL or RAM but at the end 55 every time


----------



## 636cc of fury

^thanks man, as for your 55 issue, probably first slot frozen over, let it thaw and test on air again, I am sure everything is fine.

As for me, I have gone the full vaseline route for insulation from now on, and while a bit messy initially it is worth the peace of mind knowing condensation is not going to ruin a good session:thumb:


----------



## PolRoger

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyrious*
> 
> Gentlemen, i come to you today asking about ram for my freshly acquired LGA 1366 system. Specifically:
> 
> What would be a good 12GB triple channel kit for overclocking? Doesnt really matter if i have to piece it together out of 3 individual 4GB sticks or a good and proper kit.
> 
> Kinda asking because I don't want to put the set of PIs (F3-12800CL7T-6GBPI) through the wringer and break them, thus breaking my hard earned i7 system.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyrious*


Your Pi kit most likely has PSC ic...You can check the serial number: 5th thru 8th digit and refer to the first page of this thread to confirm. Depending on the quality of the chips the kit may overclock to ~1866/ ~2000 8-9-8-24 with ~1.65v(+)

Kits with Elpida "Hyper" were King back during X58's heyday.

Regarding sticks with 4gb dimm density (double sided).. I would look for kits that have either Samsung D-rev or Hynix BFR/CFR.


----------



## coolhandluke41

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *636cc of fury*
> 
> ^thanks man, as for your 55 issue, probably first slot frozen over, let it thaw and test on air again, I am sure everything is fine.
> 
> As for me, I have gone the full vaseline route for insulation from now on, and while a bit messy initially it is worth the peace of mind knowing condensation is not going to ruin a good session:thumb:


Thanks man as for vas. ..I already piled of the skin ,it wasn't cracking but separating from the mobo








EDIT ;you were right about the temps







..over 88 it would choke


----------



## sabishiihito

Took a lot of voltage, but I managed Super Pi 32M with all four 8GB DIMMS at DDR3-2666 C11. Apparently with this IC, 11-13-13 are the best timings to use and even slowing Cas down to 12 doesn't net any better results.

http://imgur.com/KSSxHBz.jpg


----------



## coolhandluke41

I would leave VCCSA and VCCIO on auto and try lower DDR ,but that just me ,tertiary look funky , Thanks man


----------



## Reefa_Madness

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *coolhandluke41*
> 
> I would leave VCCSA and VCCIO on auto and try lower DDR ,but that just me ,*tertiary look funky* , Thanks man


Picky, picky, picky!


----------



## coolhandluke41

hey whatever works I guess ,and sorry just my


----------



## sabishiihito

I didn't tweak any of the secondary or tertiary timings, they were all on auto.


----------



## coolhandluke41

I apologize and just realize you were running .."with all four 8GB DIMMS.." lol I wouldn't even attempt to try


----------



## Reefa_Madness

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *coolhandluke41*
> 
> I apologize and just realize you were running .."with all four 8GB DIMMS.." lol I wouldn't even attempt to try


Yeah, I'm looking at his screenie showing 32GB of ram running 2666 C11 and thinking that's pretty good, which is why I made my comment...BTW, I sure hope that you know that I was just having messing with you with my "picky" comment...all in good fun.


----------



## coolhandluke41

Sam's BBSE under cold/black pcb,only had few liters in the tank ,couldn't keep them below -80c (75~78C-ice)
2600


had to loosen up timings since they were running hot (will take off HS next time







)-2666


----------



## Reefa_Madness

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *coolhandluke41*
> had to loosen up timings *since they were running hot*


Somewhat humorous statement, consider they were being cooled by LN2.


----------



## Cyrious

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PolRoger*
> 
> Your Pi kit most likely has PSC ic...You can check the serial number: 5th thru 8th digit and refer to the first page of this thread to confirm. Depending on the quality of the chips the kit may overclock to ~1866/ ~2000 8-9-8-24 with ~1.65v(+)
> 
> Kits with Elpida "Hyper" were King back during X58's heyday.
> 
> Regarding sticks with 4gb dimm density (double sided).. I would look for kits that have either Samsung D-rev or Hynix BFR/CFR.


Yeah the gskill Pi's are PSC (1040). Wont know how high they'll clock until i get the chipset heatsink for my 1366 board and fire it up properly. And that's not including the fact i need to get an OS installed first before i can really have a blast overclocking the i7.

New hardware, new things to learn, and hopefully i wont burn something. Kinda used to the fact my Q9400 is a frickin tank.


----------



## Splave

time to liven the thread









4x4gb


1x4gb


All on air







will be fun time for mem addicts very soon


----------



## PolRoger

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Splave*
> 
> time to liven the thread
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 4x4gb
> 
> All on air
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> will be fun time for mem addicts very soon


Thanks for the post...

What kind of ic are on those Adata sticks? MFR single sided? CFR double sided?


----------



## centvalny

Awesome Splave:thumb:

Just got Gskill 2933 kit


----------



## coolhandluke41

have fun dude








EDIT ;why can I get some of the new stuff....


----------



## Splave

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PolRoger*
> 
> Thanks for the post...
> 
> What kind of ic are on those Adata sticks? MFR single sided? CFR double sided?


Single Sided MFR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *coolhandluke41*
> 
> have fun dude
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EDIT ;why can I get some of the new stuff....


Takes time man, keep pushing and dont give up


----------



## Reefa_Madness

What are the default clocks for that Adata kit?

Is it one of the already available kits, like the 2666 ones, or a new one for Haswell?

How are double sided modules clocking with this new stuff? Something like an HCH9 Samsung based kit or a Hynix CFR? Maxing out about the same as on a good Ivy rig, or are they reaching new highs?

I'm just curious as to why all these high end single-sided modules are being released? Is it because Haswell works better with these than with dual sided, or is it economics and availability of memory chips that is the driving force?

Are the GSkill 2933s that Roy mentioned also single-sided?

Edit: Dang! I sure do ask a lot of questions.


----------



## Splave

What are the default clocks for that Adata kit?
It will be out soon

Is it one of the already available kits, like the 2666 ones, or a new one for Haswell?
New one

How are double sided modules clocking with this new stuff? Something like an HCH9 Samsung based kit or a Hynix CFR? Maxing out about the same as on a good Ivy rig, or are they reaching new highs?
Samsung is flying, CFR and double side MFR is flying.

I'm just curious as to why all these high end single-sided modules are being released?
e-peen

Is it because Haswell works better with these than with dual sided, or is it economics and availability of memory chips that is the driving force?
2933mhz+ kits are a very hard bin...so using 8 IC's per stick is more cost effective than 16.

Are the GSkill 2933s that Roy mentioned also single-sided?
I imagine so


----------



## coolhandluke41

are you flying ?







,Thanks man


----------



## Reefa_Madness

Splave,

Thanks for the solid replies to my questions.
Quote:


> How are double sided modules clocking with this new stuff? Something like an HCH9 Samsung based kit or a Hynix CFR? Maxing out about the same as on a good Ivy rig, or are they reaching new highs?


Quote:


> Samsung is flying, CFR and double side MFR is flying.


And with respect to that particular question, nice to know, as I've got some pretty good samples of the Samsung and of CFR. The jury is still out on my MFR (and I've got some 2x8GB sticks with AFR that needs some more testing before a final verdict is in on those).

Unfortunately, I don't think I'll be able to go the Haswell route for a while yet so I gotta watch you guys from the sidelines. Even then, it is always fun when new processors and motherboards are released...even from the sidelines.


----------



## stickg1

Anyone have any in-sight on this kit? It's an old one, got it from a friend when we did a hardware swap this weekend. I got it with a DDR3 775 board but it's a pretty crappy board and I would have to get the FSB to 500MHz just to try the RAM at it's stock settings.

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820220344



I'll put it in a Z77 board later this week and see what it can do...


----------



## Reefa_Madness

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stickg1*
> 
> Anyone have any in-sight on this kit? It's an old one, got it from a friend when we did a hardware swap this weekend. I got it with a DDR3 775 board but it's a pretty crappy board and I would have to get the FSB to 500MHz just to try the RAM at it's stock settings.
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820220344
> 
> 
> 
> I'll put it in a Z77 board later this week and see what it can do...


Check with kow_ciller, as I believe that he had a kit of those for sale 9-12 months ago (give or take). At least he had a kit of green Patriots with those same spreaders. I can't swear it was the same model. Some of these were Samsung HCF0 and some might have been Micron (GTR or GTS maybe?).

Well, it only took a few minutes, but I found the kit that he sold. The description is from the listing over at OCF:
Quote:


> FS: 2x2gb Patriot 2000mhz
> *Stock [email protected] 2.0v. Easily runs rated speeds at 1.65v. Can do [email protected] with 1.8v or [email protected] with 1.9v. Samsung HCF0 IC


Are these the same as yours? Looks like them to me.


----------



## stickg1

Mine is 2000MHz 9-9-9-24 1.7v stock


----------



## sabishiihito

OC Works in Japan sells naked Hynix CFR as DDR3-2400 C10: http://www.ocmemory.jp/product/ocmemory/ocm2400cl10d-8gbn.html


----------



## centvalny

2X4GB @ 3100 tight timings 1T air passed 32m


----------



## coolhandluke41

jk nice


----------



## Reefa_Madness

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stickg1*
> 
> Mine is 2000MHz 9-9-9-24 1.7v stock


OK, close, but not quite there. Will have to wait for someone else with better info to pipe in.

Edit: BTW, yours may be 1.7v, but the ones that you linked at the Egg are the 2.0v version.


----------



## Cyrious

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Reefa_Madness*
> 
> Check with kow_ciller, as I believe that he had a kit of those for sale 9-12 months ago (give or take). At least he had a kit of green Patriots with those same spreaders. I can't swear it was the same model. Some of these were Samsung HCF0 and some might have been Micron (GTR or GTS maybe?).
> 
> Well, it only took a few minutes, but I found the kit that he sold. The description is from the listing over at OCF:
> Are these the same as yours? Looks like them to me.


Dude you just bought a kit of those plus a board from me not a month ago.

Least i think you did.


----------



## Reefa_Madness

Quote:


> Dude you just bought a kit of those plus a board from me not a month ago.
> 
> Least i think you did.


Dude...just because they were Patriot branded and had green spreaders doesn't mean it is the same kit.









The ones that I bought from you were DDR3-1600 with 7-7-7-20 at 2.0v. The ones that he is asking about are DDR3-2000 C9 with 1.7v.

You posted that you clocked them to 1800. Based on all of the available info I don't think your former kit and the DDR3-2000 kit that *stickg1* is asking about are the same ICs, plus I've only tested them briefly at stock clocks, so I couldn't offer any OC insight, even if they were the same.


----------



## Bullant

Just booting into windows on air with hypers,seems to go a bit strange tho when I insert second dim


----------



## Fulvin

Talking of Patriot.. aside from the good looks, are either of the following two kits any good? Google didn't have much on them, but I thought you guys might know.

PV736G1600LLK (3x2Gb 1600 8-9-8) 51€ New


PVV34G1600LLKB (2x2Gb 1600 8-9-8) 68€ New


----------



## Bullant

Ok have second dim working now this is on air and tWCL 7,will test them with cold,they could indeed be BBSE,but there code is 690 that i thought was hyper


----------



## Splave

just look for white stripe on the IC brod


----------



## Bullant

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Splave*
> 
> just look for white stripe on the IC brod


just tried them mate,they junk CB -30,they perfect storm F3-16000cl8t-6gbps 8-8-8-8-21 1.65V


----------



## coolhandluke41

I'm pretty sure this are Hypers
Quote:


> For example, the following are Hypers:
> 
> 1600 6-6-6, 1600 6-6-5
> 1866 7-8-7, 1866 7-7-7, 1866 7-7-6
> 2000 8-8-8, 2000 8-8-7, 2000 7-8-7, 2000 7-7-7, 2000 7-7-6
> 2133 8-8-8
> 2200 8-8-8
> 2250 8-8-8, 2250 9-9-9 (some)
> 2300 9-9-9 (some)


----------



## Reefa_Madness

Quote:


> just tried them mate,they junk CB -30,they perfect storm F3-16000cl8t-6gbps 8-8-8-8-21 1.65V


Those timings (as luke pointed out) and the "0690" coding would certainly point to Hyper ICs.

Edit:
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fulvin*
> Talking of Patriot.. aside from the good looks, are either of the following two kits any good? Google didn't have much on them, but I thought you guys might know.
> 
> PV736G1600LLK (3x2Gb 1600 8-9-8) 51€ New
> 
> PVV34G1600LLKB (2x2Gb 1600 8-9-8) 68€ New


Honestly, I wouldn't expect much out of those. I don't have any personal experience, but I did read a review on the second kit (there is a used kit for sale over on Hardforum for $35 USD) and I believe that the reviewer was only able to overclock to just under 1800. I'll try to find it again and provide you with the link. Both kits have the same timings and voltage, so there is a good chance that it is the same ICs, just under different spreaders.

Edit #2:

Actually, I had looked for a review and didn't find one for that kit, it was another kit from Patriot with the same timings that I found the review for. So / so review, as far as the style & content, but here is the link just in case you want to look at it.

http://www.rwlabs.com/article.php?cat=articles&id=453&pagenumber=2


----------



## Fulvin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Reefa_Madness*
> 
> snip


I guess I'll pass them then. Thanks for the info though!


----------



## Reefa_Madness

Since you are looking at 2GB modules, I'm guessing that you want them for benching / playing around, right? If so, then the used market is going to be your best option for finding PSC or BBSE based stuff.

There is a thread over at XS started by TaPaKaH / Sam OCX with links to eBay listings of what could be considered OC friendly ram. Might be worth taking a look. He updates it regularly, so you would only need to look at the last few posts for current listings.

http://www.xtremesystems.org/forums/showthread.php?285750-Interesting-memory-deals-thread


----------



## Fulvin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Reefa_Madness*
> 
> Since you are looking at 2GB modules, I'm guessing that you want them for benching / playing around, right? If so, then the used market is going to be your best option for finding PSC or BBSE based stuff.
> 
> There is a thread over at XS started by TaPaKaH / Sam OCX with links to eBay listings of what could be considered OC friendly ram. Might be worth taking a look. He updates it regularly, so you would only need to look at the last few posts for current listings.
> 
> http://www.xtremesystems.org/forums/showthread.php?285750-Interesting-memory-deals-thread


Yes, that was my intention. Those kits just happened to be available to me from a retailer and who knows maybe I thought they might have had some older gems left in the storage gathering dust, but apparently not.









Thanks for the link, I'll check that out.


----------



## Reefa_Madness

What happened to all the Haswell postings???

Did the Hall Monitors show up at your door...or are you just having too much fun to stop and share with us?


----------



## Anusha

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sabishiihito*
> 
> OC Works in Japan sells naked Hynix CFR as DDR3-2400 C10: http://www.ocmemory.jp/product/ocmemory/ocm2400cl10d-8gbn.html


any idea if these are single sided or double sided sticks?


----------



## coolhandluke41

I could be singing "I shot the sheriff"..left the towel on top of the heatsink just when I was getting close, first my mouse stop working ,keyboard was next...


----------



## Reefa_Madness

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anusha*
> 
> any idea if these are single sided or double sided sticks?


Since those are 8GB kits of CFR, a 2Gbit part, they would have to be double-sided, as it takes 16 memory chips to make 4GB.

Look here for info on various chips:

http://www.xtremesystems.org/forums/showthread.php?285767-DDR3-IC-thread


----------



## Splave

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Reefa_Madness*
> 
> What happened to all the Haswell postings???
> 
> Did the Hall Monitors show up at your door...or are you just having too much fun to stop and share with us?


Nope, just for you







new bios is rocking...direct boot 1700+ everything on air. 1.8vdimm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *coolhandluke41*
> 
> I could be singing "I shot the sheriff"..left the towel on top of the heatsink just when I was getting close, first my mouse stop working ,keyboard was next...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ]


Broooo, take the VRM cooler off, its not needed even on air. It draws so much ice to the IO panel and imagine what underneath the VRM cooler looks like


----------



## CL3P20

@ splave - is that possible with Uncore just below 1:1 ..?

@ CHL - Splave is right about the sink.. remove that ish! Insulating is so much easier without all the bulk in the way.. not to mention the moisture just follows the contours down to the mosfets.. then you have real issues.  *I run my mpower with no sink as well.. air or -0.


----------



## Reefa_Madness

Quote:


> Nope, just for you wink.gif new bios is rocking...direct boot 1700+ everything on air. 1.8vdimm


Thank you for that tasty morsel...you're making that look too easy.


----------



## Splave

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CL3P20*
> 
> @ splave - is that possible with Uncore just below 1:1 ..?


hey cl3p this is 1:1 20 multi 20 cache 125 divider


----------



## CL3P20

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Splave*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *CL3P20*
> 
> @ splave - is that possible with Uncore just below 1:1 ..?
> 
> 
> 
> hey cl3p this is 1:1 20 multi 20 cache 125 divider
Click to expand...

Wow, you see 40GB/s bandwidth there? Been wondering what its going to take.. havent pushed bandwidth or mem speeds with 6ghz cpu and +5.5ghz uncore yet.


----------



## coolhandluke41

She's alive







,some picks from last night



Spoiler: no mre HS for me !







Don't know if OS or mixed sticks ,a lot of work to get anything from this RAM and just slow
btw. this are 2000c9 PIS (Powerchip HEX)-one stick from Dumo and the other one from Mr. Splave

2732 7-11-7 (can't pass )
2600 6-10-6 same

CPU (-65)/RAM ( -120~150)


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Splave*
> 
> Been getting lucky with c7 2000 flare here


I would like to know some more please ,got 2x of this


----------



## Reefa_Madness

Luke, you're some kind of night owl! You start playing about the time the rest of us as going to sleep.

I look at your pics and see time stamps starting at just before midnight and ending at 4 or 5am.


----------



## coolhandluke41

Yeah ,trying to avoid phone calls ,etc.especially when you have two pots


----------



## Reefa_Madness

I've heard a lot of reasons for staying up all night...but not wanting to get any phone calls has never been used until now.

Of course, now that we know you're up...we'll call just to bug you.


----------



## coolhandluke41

posted by ihog6hog on XS (thanks man)
Leaks

[ TridentX] F3-2933C12D-8GTXDG
http://www.xtremesystems.org/forums/showthread.php?280776-Gskill-TridentX-F3-2800C11Q-16GTXD&p=5189700&viewfull=1#post5189700

and this


----------



## coolhandluke41

*


----------



## Bullant

Wow those freq are insane! I so cant wait for this,really am glad to be part of this next generation.


----------



## robbo2

Holy crap


----------



## centvalny

1.65V air 3200+ C12 with vengeance 3000


----------



## stickg1

Anyone want to unload a couple sticks of DDR3 on me? They don't have to be overclockers, actually I'd prefer if they sucked because I'm looking for cheap. Have two customer builds to do and RAM is crazy expensive right now on Newegg.


----------



## Reefa_Madness

There are some 2x4GB kits of GEIL DDR3-1600 for just under $54 at the Egg after 15% off promo code.

GeIL EVO Veloce Series 8GB (2 x 4GB) 240-Pin DDR3 SDRAM DDR3 1600 (PC3 12800) Desktop Memory Model GEV38GB1600C9DC

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820144614

or if you don't want red, there are these black Crucial Sport for $52

Crucial Ballistix Sport 8GB (2 x 4GB) 240-Pin DDR3 SDRAM DDR3 1600 (PC3 12800) Desktop Memory Model BLS2KIT4G3D1609DS1S00

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820148544

There are other deals right now, too, because of the holiday weekend.


----------



## coolhandluke41

Brand new ..just came in











booting 2600 8.12.8.28 (I think I know what to do with my leftover LN)

*Anyone know a good procedure for washing DIMM slots ?*


----------



## Reefa_Madness

Quote:


> Anyone know a good procedure for washing DIMM slots ?


What are you needing to clean out of it...vaseline? You could try a spray can of electrical cleaner and if that doesn't work, go to Plan B below...

Plan B: I have never done it myself with a motherboard, but have been told by several guys that a dishwasher works. Put it on the top shelf facing down and run the cycle. I asked about heat drying and was told that they let it run thru the drying cycle, as well.

I have done it with keyboards and they have worked after the bath.

Mr. Obvious says that you have to make sure it is dry completely before using.


----------



## CL3P20

Hairdryer on high.. blows that *ish right out the bottom/sides of the slots


----------



## coolhandluke41

nvm ,I thought I had something in the slot (peeled off LET from my mobo the other day and had bunch of debris all over ) since I couldn't run two sticks 1300,turns out only one module can do it







,the other 2 will post but that's about it


----------



## sabishiihito

Man, binning double-sided MFR is a pain. I have 8 sticks (4x Patriot, 2x Corsair, 2x Kingston) and of all, none will boot 2800 and only two will boot 2666 [email protected] (a Patriot and a Corsair). Of those two only the Patriot stick could boot into Windows and it got through 10 passes of Super Pi 32M before the test failed, the other was instant BSOD. Oddly enough, setting [email protected] with the two sticks wouldn't even boot but tightening to C11 would. Strange stuff.

This is probably the best I'm going to get out of any of these:

http://imgur.com/72y6CbF.jpg


----------



## coolhandluke41

I guess we got the answer as to why all the single sided MFR ,Thank you buddy









EDIT; I don't like Hynix but puled the trigger the other day on some validation sticks (single sided MFR)
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820313322


----------



## Reefa_Madness

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sabishiihito*
> 
> Man, binning double-sided MFR is a pain. I have 8 sticks (4x Patriot, 2x Corsair, 2x Kingston) and of all, none will boot 2800 and only two will boot 2666 [email protected] (a Patriot and a Corsair). Of those two only the Patriot stick could boot into Windows and it got through 10 passes of Super Pi 32M before the test failed, the other was instant BSOD. Oddly enough, setting [email protected] with the two sticks wouldn't even boot but tightening to C11 would. Strange stuff.
> 
> This is probably the best I'm going to get out of any of these:
> 
> http://imgur.com/72y6CbF.jpg


I wonder if any of that will change once Haswell and the new motherboards are released into the wilds. It would be interesting if you were to re-test those same modules with new gear and compare results.


----------



## centvalny

Gskill 2933 C12 quick test air 1700+


----------



## coolhandluke41

Thanks Roy


----------



## sabishiihito

Man I am *sooo* close with these sticks. It turns out they will indeed boot 2800 11-14-14 1.75v but it's not stable enough to get all the way into Windows and bench. I think the board/BIOS is holding me back surprisingly enough. I have a MVE but it just won't boot at C12 with the current BIOS.


----------



## coolhandluke41

Quote:


> Double-sided is not good for WR


_John Lam_


----------



## coolhandluke41

*Gskill Flare F3-16000CL7D-4GBFLS* -looks best when frosty









I have to start testing RAM while both CPU/RAM under cold just to make sure ....
and manual waza more often than not







(all tho I don't think this is good "week"[1031]/batch or whatever you want to call it ..







)




hopefully this two are little better under cold


----------



## centvalny

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sabishiihito*
> 
> Man I am *sooo* close with these sticks. It turns out they will indeed boot 2800 11-14-14 1.75v but it's not stable enough to get all the way into Windows and bench. I think the board/BIOS is holding me back surprisingly enough. I have a MVE but it just won't boot at C12 with the current BIOS.


Try with samsung 2x4 med setting and change to 12-14-14-36/ ct 264/ ref int 11135 / mch ds 25,25/ wa swizzle disabled and vccsa 1.25 bios 0021


----------



## coolhandluke41

^^ have you had any luck with double sided stuff ?,can you recommend ..?


----------



## sabishiihito

Looks like there is an issue with MVE booting Hynix [email protected], double-sided sticks at least. No issues with double-sided CFR or Samsung HCH9/HYK0.


----------



## Formula44

Guys, i have some question here. I can boot with 2800 1.65 11-14-13 and passed Hyperpi 32M. But not with 2933 (code 55), even with alot of voltage bump (VCCSA 1.25, VCCIO 1.15). The memory wont boot with 1.8v vdimm, even in 2800. Then, this is my IMC limit or memory limit? Thanks.


----------



## sabishiihito

55 is memory timings/speed too tight. That may just be the limit of the sticks. Code 23 would be IMC limit.


----------



## Formula44

I try to loose all the timings, but its still the same. So it is the sticks limit?


----------



## sabishiihito

Sounds like it.


----------



## Formula44

Ok...i guess i have to sell it first to get better one







. Thanks alot Sir.


----------



## centvalny

@Formula...Try to boot @ 98.5 X 100 with 2933 strap then up bclk to 100 in windows.


----------



## Formula44

Will try it now...


----------



## centvalny

Also try twcl 8 and loosen up tertiaries or go 2T


----------



## Formula44

Still no go with 2933 and 3000 strap, lower bclk to 95 (55 code)







. Already loosen the 2nd and 3rd timings, also set it to 2T. I can boot 2800 strap and up the bclk to 105.5, but it wont get stabil in any voltage. 2850mhz just passed 8M with generic CFR H9C.



Validation with 2666C11 GTXD: http://valid.canardpc.com/2811485

Still same with 1.25 vccsa...







so desperate here...


----------



## coolhandluke41

you could be limited by your CPU (cold would help-cpu)
tWCL *8* or *9*

P.S. there are pre-sets in your bios try CFR/MFR ( I will have this kit in few days and will give them a go so stay tuned)


----------



## sabishiihito

Out of desperation I grabbed a cheap open box MSI MPower board, wouldn't you know it, the latest 17.8 BIOS lets me boot with double-sided MFR 2800 C12. C'mon Asus, gotta fix that for the MVE!


----------



## coolhandluke41

lol


----------



## centvalny

Unleash the corsair 3000...1740 air


----------



## SmokinWaffle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *coolhandluke41*
> 
> *Gskill Flare F3-16000CL7D-4GBFLS* -looks best when frosty












I got some nice DDR2 for the OCN N2OC event that's coming up next week.


----------



## sabishiihito

I'm getting closer, I at least managed a CPU-Z validation at 2x8GB 2800 C12.

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2814883


----------



## sabishiihito

Finally I managed to run a benchmark! Super Pi 1M isn't much but it's something!


----------



## coolhandluke41

@sabishiihito looking good man









@SmokinWaffle,to bad I sold all my DDR2 (had few good kits ),..looks like you going to make this event 2 1/2 hours away -piece of cake







.. round trip to get some LN2 for me is about 3 1/2~4 hours


----------



## websmile

Hi, I´m websmile from germany, and after following this thread quiet for a while, I thought I might well contribute with some modest mems and results for these








Btw, I made same mistake, sold all of my ddr2, but such things happen








@Topic My remaining DDR3 Hypers


right, 3x2GB Supertalent Chrome DDR3-1600 7-7-7-21, solid, will do 2000 cas7 at 1,65-1,70v 32m depending on the stick on ivy

Middle, 2x2GB Supertalent Chrome, binned from around 20 sticks long time ago, one of four kits that did 2000 cas7-7-7-20 below 1,65v on 1156 up to Ivy, plus a Patriot Sector5 1800LLK stick, MGH-E, 2000 7-7-7-20 1,68v on Ivy, got this more or less by mistake at purchasing psc










Left, 3x2GB OCZ Blade 2133 Cas9-9-9-30, after having had a Kit with BBSE I bought these thinking the same - in fact these are Hyper MNH-E, running 2000 Cas 7-7-6-20 below 1,6v, doing 2400 8-8-8-24 32M on ivy around 1,72v



from the good old days of Hyper, a random picture of some of my Supertalents


I might be back with more if I´m welcome


----------



## coolhandluke41

Hi buddy and welcome ,good to have you here
Thank you









P.S. I stop posting pics using OCN since you can't enlarge or it would make things worse ,Dropbox or Imageshack,etc works a lot better


----------



## centvalny

Awesome thread here

Wecome Web:thumb:


----------



## Reefa_Madness

All these familiar faces (OK, no faces, just names).









...although that is my face, next to the beautiful smiling face of the mother or my children.


----------



## websmile

Thanks for the welcome, I edited the pictures in my post, hope now things are more clear


----------



## sabishiihito

These Patriot Intel Extreme Masters sticks have some fight in em! They're only binned for 1866 [email protected]; for the whole kit to boot 2800 C12 and run Super Pi 1M is pretty impressive.


----------



## coolhandluke41

@ web ,nice RAM you got there man









@ sabishiihito,keep pushing


----------



## ihog6hog

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *centvalny*
> 
> 
> 
> Quick test air 1700+


Can you provide (xxxx2400xx) for 2933C12 That's Hynix CFR or MFR ?

Thank you very much.


----------



## coolhandluke41

Welcome to OCN ihog6hog !,this is getting better and better


----------



## stickg1

Ummm, I need some hawt sticks! I feel left out...


----------



## sabishiihito

Grab some Samsung-based Trident X like a 2400C9 kit and the hawtness will begin!


----------



## coolhandluke41

^^^ this or ,.2666 but Samsung -definitely
http://hwbot.org/submission/2382788

this are still cheap
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820313235


----------



## stickg1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *coolhandluke41*
> 
> ^^^ this or ,.2666 but Samsung -definitely
> http://hwbot.org/submission/2382788
> 
> this are still cheap
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820313235


Those Xtreem CL9s are double sided right? The 2400MHz CL10 I got were single sided and even at 2850MHz they were slow as balls.

I need to sell one of these systems. I have 3 sub $600 gaming builds I'm trying to sell on Craigslist locally so I can buy some more WC gear and a tight set of RAM. I listed them yesterday, they usually take me a week to sell but of course when I don't have money I keep seeing all sorts of good deals on the forums.


----------



## coolhandluke41

2400C9 are Samsung (double sided) 2400c10 are Hynix
or


https://www.superbiiz.com/detail.php?name=D3-4G133S1
(you will have to binned this tho )
(old bios-they would probably do a lot better now days))


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## centvalny

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ihog6hog*
> 
> Can you provide (xxxx2400xx) for 2933C12 That's Hynix CFR or MFR ?
> 
> Thank you very much.


MFR ss


----------



## ihog6hog

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *centvalny*
> 
> MFR ss


Thank you very much.


----------



## zeropluszero

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *websmile*
> 
> Btw, I made same mistake, sold all of my ddr2, but such things happen


Posted up your old crucials on XS if you want em back


----------



## websmile

@Matthew seen the anniversary, but if I restart on ddr2, will take time, atm I am wrestling some tccd and TCC5 ddr1








On the Samsungs, my 1333 DH0-CH9 ran nearly same as yours, Luke, I agree with your proposal of binning these if Sams are needed










Team 2400C9 I have do very good job, all kits can do 1400 cas 10 at acceptable voltage, some are able to do at 1,65v, but quality varies a lot on these, there are kits that will fail 1400 10-12 totally.... Other alternative may be Samsung original DDR3-1600 DH0-CKO, these are binned by Samsung for cas11-11-11 at 1,5v, had two kits that did good job. But on generics, binning is necessary, like Luke said, or lots of luck


----------



## coolhandluke41

@web ..any idea what this are capable of on Ivy [PSC] ?
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820145318

(had to get up early just to snatch this







)

Thank you


----------



## Reefa_Madness

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *coolhandluke41*
> @web ..any idea what this are capable of on Ivy [PSC] ?
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820145318
> 
> (had to get up early just to snatch this biggrin.gif )


There were a pair of kits listed on OCF, but this morning it was posted that they were sold on HWBot? Wouldn't be from that group, would it?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *websmile*
> Other alternative may be Samsung original DDR3-1600 DH0-CKO, these are binned by Samsung for cas11-11-11 at 1,5v, had two kits that did good job. But on generics, binning is necessary, like Luke said, or lots of luck


Currently vailable at Superbizz for $35 at stick. Most will easily run 2133+, so they aren't a bad buy even for 24/7 use. I sure wish I had some like yours that ran 2800.

Manufacturer: Samsung
Manufacturer Part#: M378B5273DH0-CK0

https://www.superbiiz.com/detail.php?name=D3-4G1600S


----------



## websmile

Hope you have a lucky draw, two triple kits I had were nothing special, 1200 cas 7 needed 1,75v and some sticks had trp problems, needing 8 and 9 already - but I also had a dual kit of these which was quite impressive, high trcd limit, 1200 7-10-7 1m and 7-11-7-28 32m ran around 1,68v with hard subs, 1300 8-12-8 needed abit above 1,8v tight secondaries, semi tight tertiaries. What is for sure, these are Corsairs best PSC bin apart from GTX versions, far better than 2133cas9 version that was on market


----------



## coolhandluke41

Thanks web








this are the set that was posted by Tap on XS









I never had 2000c8 so couldn't refuse


----------



## Reefa_Madness

OK, I remember seing those listed.

I am curious as to how PSC and BBSE will do with Haswell. Most of what I've seen posted, or discussed, has been the SS Hynix, and a little bit on 2x4 Samsung and CFR. Haven't seen anything about the 2GB modules.


----------



## Sam OCX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Reefa_Madness*
> 
> I am curious as to how PSC and BBSE will do with Haswell. Most of what I've seen posted, or discussed, has been the SS Hynix, and a little bit on 2x4 Samsung and CFR. Haven't seen anything about the 2GB modules.


I've seen 'some' results with PSC running 1300-1350 8-12-8 on air and 1300 6-10-7 cold, so I guess it's the same.


----------



## SmokinWaffle

Source


----------



## coolhandluke41

Oh my ..another one







Adata got some nice MFR








Thanks


----------



## coolhandluke41

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sam OCX*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Reefa_Madness*
> 
> I am curious as to how PSC and BBSE will do with Haswell. Most of what I've seen posted, or discussed, has been the SS Hynix, and a little bit on 2x4 Samsung and CFR. Haven't seen anything about the 2GB modules.
> 
> 
> 
> I've seen 'some' results with PSC running 1300-1350 8-12-8 on air and 1300 6-10-7 cold, so I guess it's the same.
Click to expand...

Good to see you again man


----------



## Reefa_Madness

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sam OCX*
> 
> I've seen 'some' results with PSC running 1300-1350 8-12-8 on air and 1300 6-10-7 cold, so I guess it's the same.


Thanks, Sam.

I guess those ICs are already being pushed way faster than what they were spec'ed to run, so I shouldn't have expected more...but the truth is that I was hoping for another bump in speed, especially on air.

Oh, well, either way, I'm looking forward to June 3rd and the flood of reviews and discussions that will follow.


----------



## Sam OCX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Reefa_Madness*
> 
> ...but the truth is that I was hoping for another bump in speed, especially on air.


There is no reason for it to come - 1350 8-12-8 with tight subs on air is where even well selected PSC (and not the IMC) start to crap out. With Haswell having an even faster IMC, stress on memory becomes higher so you have to pray for PSC to just be able to same freqs as on IB, and not repeat SB+Hypers' fiasco.
However, PSC and BBSE gain slightly when you go from CL8 to CL9 so stuff like 1400 9-12-8 might just become possible.


----------



## centvalny

Samsung @ 2850+ 9-12-12-21 air seems to be be neck to neck with psc 2600+ cold on Haswell


----------



## Reefa_Madness

Quote:


> However, PSC and BBSE gain slightly when you go from CL8 to CL9 so stuff like 1400 9-12-8 might just become possible.


Quote:


> Samsung @ 2850+ 9-12-12-21 air seems to be be neck to neck with psc 2600+ cold on Haswell


Lots of stuff to be tried out. That's why I always enjoy seeing what you guys are up to.


----------



## coolhandluke41

better buy some Samy's now or you'll be sorry later...







.,on the other hand it's still early, "neck and neck" don't mean much but it's a good sign I'm glad I stuck up


----------



## Reefa_Madness

...and you've got yourself some nice Samsung, too, not just run of the mill stuff.


----------



## coolhandluke41

Just picked this up 2x (will probably only keep one set )
Ambient 84F
CPU 1.05v
DDR 1.7v (from top of my head







)
VCSSA 1.2
2800 MFR pre-set
it adjusted tRRD from 8->7 by itself on second boot (time to get a re-fill and validate )


----------



## Sam OCX

MFR and new 4Gbit C-rev Samsung are capable of replacing D-rev on specs such as 2133C9-1.5V, 2400C9 and 2600C10 so it indeed might be a good idea to buy Samsung now if you're on a budget.
Still, if price is no object - you might just wait for refreshed lineups and buy right after release - that's when best retail kits usually appear, meant to create more hype


----------



## coolhandluke41

If one can find 2666c10 TeamX it will be a steal
I'm really interested in RAM prices now and a week from now








Picked this up for $47 3 days ago
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820148656


----------



## Mikecdm

One thing I've learned over the last 2 generations is to buy the top stuff right on release. Once word gets out that it's the stuff you need, it will sell out. Once stock comes back, it's usually not the same quality of ic as was in the orginal release.

With SB, those 2133 8-9-8 ripjawsX were good stuff and the same thing happened. With Ivy i told myself I'd buy a kit of what looks like the best stuff on release day. I can't afford to set back and wait for reviews. I ended up buying a 2600 trident X kit. They had 4x4 kits of 2666 and 4x2 kits of 2600. I really haven't used them much, but I still have them in my collection.


----------



## coolhandluke41

agree ,to bad I end up with half of the kit


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







I'm still searching for 2133c8 (binned)


----------



## stickg1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *coolhandluke41*
> 
> If one can find 2666c10 TeamX it will be a steal
> I'm really interested in RAM prices now and a week from now
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Picked this up for $47 3 days ago
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820148656


I had a set of those Tacticals. Ran 24/7 2200MHz 9-9-9-24 on 1.5v, I benched 2400MHz a few times but needed 1.7v and wasn't 24/7 stable. I would get random RAM related BSOD every couple of days.


----------



## Reefa_Madness

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sam OCX*
> 
> MFR and new 4Gbit C-rev Samsung are capable of replacing D-rev on specs such as 2133C9-1.5V, 2400C9 and 2600C10 so it indeed might be a good idea to buy Samsung now if you're on a budget.
> Still, if price is no object - you might just wait for refreshed lineups and buy right after release - *that's when best retail kits usually appear, meant to create more hype*


The GSkill DDR3-2400 CL10 kit sure came to mind when I read the last part of your post.


----------



## coolhandluke41

@stickg1 Micron are hard on IMC and they usually like higher VTT DDR (some need as much as .900 just to pass 32M when pushed)

You should try to loosen up tRCD and tRP while keeping c tight


----------



## stickg1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *coolhandluke41*
> 
> @stickg1 Micron are hard on IMC and they usually like higher VTT DDR (some need as much as .900 just to pass 32M when pushed)


Yeah I'm still a RAM noob, and was even more so when I owned that kit. Ivan helped me get them to 2200MHz and tight. But I bought them new on Newegg for $50 before RAM prices shot up 30%. For under $50, that's a great kit of RAM.


----------



## Sam OCX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *coolhandluke41*
> 
> If one can find 2666c10 TeamX it will be a steal


You will laugh, but independently of your post, I found, negotiated, bought and paid two sets of Team 2666C10 in the last hour


----------



## coolhandluke41

I don't like how Crucial ( Micron) are binned ,finding the right kit require time & $,I contacted the HQ asking for 16FKD and they send me FKR








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sam OCX*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *coolhandluke41*
> 
> If one can find 2666c10 TeamX it will be a steal
> 
> 
> 
> You will laugh, but independently of your post, I found, negotiated, bought and paid two sets of Team 2666C10 in the last hour
Click to expand...

....you got my blood pumping again man


----------



## Reefa_Madness

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sam OCX*
> 
> You will laugh, but independently of your post, I found, negotiated, bought and paid two sets of Team 2666C10 in the last hour


Too funny!


----------



## stickg1

As soon as I get paid I think I will buy that kit of Team Xtreem 2400MHz CL9 linked earlier. Hopefully they are still in stock when I have more money to play with. Technically I could buy them right now but my wife would be really mad if I add to my pile of components right now. I need some of this stuff to move!


----------



## coolhandluke41

If you leave in UK they are still available (2666 there is)
http://www.overclockers.co.uk/productlist.php?groupid=701&catid=8&subid=2429

2 in stock


----------



## Sam OCX

£200 (~$300) is a mental price for what these are. I have a set here right now and it's not even what I'd call good Samsung, only keeping as I have no better alternative.
If you're desperate for Samsung, you might try to gamble with 2666C10 TridentX and 2400C9 Team.


----------



## stickg1

Hey whats up with these G.Skill Trident X 2400MHz CL9, are these Samsung double sided??

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820231638

Are they the same ICs as these Team Xtreem 2400MHz CL9s?

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820313235


----------



## coolhandluke41

Yes it's a gamble but you will probably have 60/40 chance of higher bin then Corsair ,just my








C-N bought this in Germany (more then 1 kit could do it on air )
NVM......I think i only have Corsair screene


----------



## Sam OCX

@ stickg1 - both 2400C9 kits should have D-rev Samsung at least for now, might be replaced with single-sided MFR or C-rev in the future.
Choosing between the two, I would go for the Team since all 2400C9 TridentX kits I've seen so far were 'average' but some Team 2400C9 are very good.


----------



## Reefa_Madness

Are both the GSkill and the Team shipping with HYK0, or are those kits still HCH9? Does anyone know?


----------



## websmile

My Trident x 2400C9 were HYKO according to sn, did not do bad, 2666 cas 10-12-12-28 1,6v 32m, later 1400 cas10-12-12 at new owner, 1,75v iirc. My first team set is 23/12, my newest is 03/13, I have, apart from usual binning difference and variation, found no change in characteristics on these. As these used HCH9 first, I think latest do same.

P.S. Agree btw on tridentx being worse at 2400c9 - mine were one of the infamous first batch on which best sticks are released, I saw a lot of very bad results later on newer kits


----------



## sabishiihito

I haven't ever seen Team with HYK0, only HCH9, though anything is possible.


----------



## coolhandluke41

*


----------



## Sam OCX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *coolhandluke41*
> 
> I have a question ..were there TeamX 2600c10 Samsung - earlier batches ?


Depends on what you consider 'early', but I had a 2600C10 kit with D-Rev - 06Aug2013 in SN and week1224 in SPD, was quite bad on CL9 (would have failed 2400C9's specs) but not hopeless with CL10 (1333c10 with 1.67).


----------



## coolhandluke41

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sam OCX*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *coolhandluke41*
> 
> I have a question ..were there TeamX 2600c10 Samsung - earlier batches ?
> 
> 
> 
> Depends on what you consider 'early', but I had a 2600C10 kit with D-Rev - 06Aug2013 in SN and week1224 in SPD, was quite bad on CL9 (would have failed 2400C9's specs) but not hopeless with CL10 (1333c10 with 1.67).
Click to expand...

I was wondering about this kit (sorry for my edit )
http://hwbot.org/submission/2382788_vivi_superpi___32m_core_i7_3770k_4min_58sec_641ms


----------



## stickg1

So I'm leaning towards the Team's then. And what do you guys think for RAM overclocking? Is the Maximus Formula overrated? I see a couple of you running the OC Formula, is that one pretty much boss? I've always liked ASRock, this Extreme6 I have was a temporary solution, just wondering if I should wait for Haswell and get one of those chips and a board, or if I should try to pick up a nice Z77 board.


----------



## coolhandluke41

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stickg1*
> 
> So I'm leaning towards the Team's then. And what do you guys think for RAM overclocking? Is the Maximus Formula overrated? I see a couple of you running the OC Formula, is that one pretty much boss? I've always liked ASRock, this Extreme6 I have was a temporary solution, just wondering if I should wait for Haswell and get one of those chips and a board, or if I should try to pick up a nice Z77 board.


And what do you guys think for RAM overclocking?- you kidding right ?
Is the Maximus Formula overrated?-depends who you ask
OC Formula, is that one pretty much boss?-for me it is ..why because it's a finished product when comes to RAM overclocking-bioses (I couldn't clock some RAM on other boards and end up selling my best kit )

Wait for the new stuff man z87 looks insane


----------



## Reefa_Madness

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sabishiihito*
> 
> I haven't ever seen Team with HYK0, only HCH9, though anything is possible.


Yeah, I think you're right about the Team not being HYK0.

I thought that member *SonDa5* had posted that his Team kit was HYK0 and provided a pic, but I went back and looked for his posts again and it appears that I was mistaken. He had bought several different kits around the same time, including one of the GSkill 2400 C9 (about the time those and the 2666 C10 kits with HYK0 had been released) and in all the back & forth I apperently got confused as to which one of his kits had HYK0. The Team kit that he bought was one of the single-sided DDR3-2400 CL9 kits with Hynix, not a Samsung kit at all.


----------



## Bullant

Just testing some new memory's comparing them to my old memory's,This is on air only and no stability testing yet
[email protected] tWCL6 Air


----------



## stickg1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *coolhandluke41*
> 
> And what do you guys think for RAM overclocking?- you kidding right ?
> Is the Maximus Formula overrated?-depends who you ask
> OC Formula, is that one pretty much boss?-for me it is ..why because it's a finished product when comes to RAM overclocking-bioses (I couldn't clock some RAM on other boards and end up selling my best kit )
> 
> Wait for the new stuff man z87 looks insane


Yeah what I meant to say is what is considered the best board for memory overclocking.


----------



## Bullant

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stickg1*
> 
> Yeah what I meant to say is what is considered the best board for memory overclocking.


Well this could start a few







im staying out of this question


----------



## Sam OCX

@ Bullant - what's the mem in question and how much volts did it take?


----------



## Bullant

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sam OCX*
> 
> @ Bullant - what's the mem in question and how much volts did it take?


Hey Sam, memory was G Skill Pis 2300Mhz 8-11-8 1.9v,they may even boot into window @ say 7-11-7-28 @ 2600MHz tWCL 6 @ 1.92v-1.94v but will have to test this later


----------



## coolhandluke41

It looks like I won't be getting 2000c8 kit after all ( There's a problem with the merchant's PayPal account. Please try again later.







) and to make things worse I just find out that my OCF is not the best mobo for RAM validation (can't boot 2933 -and after reading some comments [official thread ] looks like there is more then few with this problem ),I can run (MFRss)1400 11-13-13-31-1T tight subs (1.73v) but 2933 is a pipe dream


----------



## CL3P20

Use bclk and 2800 divider .. should still be able valid pretty high.

May want to pm l0ud.. ive seen at leasy 3x different cpu on his ocf boot in on 2933. You try 2800 first then 2933? Sometimes there is training issue switching dividers... try to get you speed close, with set timings, then just change divider.


----------



## coolhandluke41

Quote:


> You try 2800 first then 2933?


yes

Thanks CL3P ,yeah bclk is plan B and I think you nailed it .."training issue",I will PM L0ud or Splave but they still doing the MOA thing


----------



## centvalny

Use 2933 strap with 98.5ish or lower bclk (depending on cpu) to boot and up to 100 with formula drive in windows.


----------



## coolhandluke41

Thanks buddy..I forgot about this (you already mention this in previous post -lol )









EDIT ;
VCCIO (both) 1.15
IMC 1.25

23


----------



## centvalny

Then most likely cpu's imc. If possible you can boot loose timings @ 2800 and up bclk to find mhz wall on imc

You can also try 2933 strap with less then 98.5 bclk before led shows "00" on boot. If it is not "23" then it will be your cpu highest bootable imc.

Mine can only boot @ 98.5 strap 2933, it went "00" with <98.5 and "23" with >98.5 which is about 2880ish mem.
Once it boots then 3000+ is easy in windows.


----------



## coolhandluke41

I can go to 1430 on air in widows but that's about it ,the thing that I don't get is that it will run tight 1400-32M stable but dropping or bumping my BCLK just .001 in bios =23,contacted Nick but he's telling me that my IMC is maxed out also so I pretty much give up at this point ..I may give it a crack at it once I get some LN


----------



## centvalny

Imo thats the imc wall. I found a bunch of 3770Ks that walled @ 2870ish or 2970ish air or cold


----------



## coolhandluke41

I guess it's time to try my # 2 cpu
Thanks


----------



## IChangedMyName

ok, here is the ram that i think no one ever saw
ram with no chip!
actually, it has A chip on the other side

8mb of ram, that is smaller than i7 cpu's cache lol


dimms are currently in the pc

here is some bunch of so-dimm memories (ddr,ddr2,ddr3)


----------



## coolhandluke41

Interesting







,Thanks


----------



## sabishiihito

I decided to hook my MVE back up, and this happened.

http://imgur.com/safkhTL.jpg

After reconnecting everything I booted into the BIOS to try 2800 again and I noticed the settings were already there and then I realized *it was running at 2800*. At first I didn't believe it as I've had times where I manually set my speeds, timings etc but booting into Windows everything was at stock, so I imagined that happened here. Turns out it didn't, it really did boot into Windows with the RAM at 1400MHz C12. I even managed Super Pi 32M whereas I could only manage 1M with the MPower. The *only* thing I can think of that I did differently was to connect the FDD power connector to the board. As for how the two mobos set RTLs:

*MPower*
http://imgur.com/Nbippkk.png

*MVE*
http://imgur.com/qLUUIcE.png


----------



## coolhandluke41

isn't FDD Connector for floppy or em I missing something ?
P.S. it really difficult to see anything in the top pic ,can you please use some type image hosting website to and link it here ,Thanks


----------



## sabishiihito

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *coolhandluke41*
> 
> isn't FDD Connector for floppy or em I missing something ?


Exactly! The board has a floppy drive power connector on it for supplying extra power to components: http://www.techpowerup.com/reviews/ASUS/Maximus_V_Extreme/6.html


----------



## coolhandluke41

try to unplug it and give it a go again ...







....no ?


----------



## sabishiihito

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *coolhandluke41*
> 
> try to unplug it and give it a go again ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....no ?


That's definitely the difference maker. Unplugged it and tried to boot...reboot loop and never POSTs.


----------



## coolhandluke41

...Interesting ,why no one ever mention this ..


----------



## sabishiihito

Well the MPower doesn't have any kind of extra power connectors on it and it booted fine, so I can only guess the power delivery wasn't clean on the Maximus V until I hooked up that extra power connector.


----------



## Reefa_Madness

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *coolhandluke41*
> 
> ...Interesting ,why no one ever mention this ..


Quote:


> There are two more plugs to provide the board with power: a white floppy 4-pin plug for adding power to the rear I/O ports


Quoted from that review at TPU linked above...based on the description it wouldn't exactly lead you to conclude that it is needed, much less have any impact on overclocking.


----------



## sabishiihito

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Reefa_Madness*
> 
> Quoted from that review at TPU linked above...based on the description it wouldn't exactly lead you to conclude that it is needed, much less have any impact on overclocking.


I wouldn't think so either. Very, very odd.


----------



## coolhandluke41

here is another ..what I can expect from 100:133 dividers (only have two on this mobo and never played with it ). I tried 100 and couldn't boot on previously stable OC ?


----------



## CL3P20

*the z77 mpower does have an AUX power connection.. its pci-e 6pin..

**the training pics shown highlight the issue still not resolved in mpower bios- its failing training on unpopulated memory channels/slots.. (those were taken with 2x4 kits?)


----------



## coolhandluke41

I'm so pizz..
ERROR ! Your CPU-Z Version is outdated. **** this !,couldn't validate







(I didn't even try to score 1M ...just want to validate )



Spoiler: RAM Tab



Adata 2000X


----------



## jjjc_93

lol 1.61 is well old dude. You gotta keep ontop of that stuff for bench sessions


----------



## OverclockerFox

I have a question for anyone with one of the TridentX series DIMMs. What size screwdriver do you need to unscrew the top fin and remove it? Would I be able to buy one that small at Home Depot, or would I have to look in a hobby store?


----------



## CL3P20

lulz at the 1.61 .. been there! 

*as for the screwdriver Q = 'precision' .. bring your wallet if you want a set.. they aint cheap.


----------



## coolhandluke41

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OverclockerFox*
> 
> I have a question for anyone with one of the TridentX series DIMMs. What size screwdriver do you need to unscrew the top fin and remove it? Would I be able to buy one that small at Home Depot, or would I have to look in a hobby store?


I'm pretty sure you can get a very nice set @ Sears


----------



## Reefa_Madness

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *coolhandluke41*
> 
> I'm pretty sure you can get a very nice set @ Sears


I like my Craftman tools.

...I was disappointed though when I had to take my 1/4" drive rachet in for a replacement a few years ago...dang thing only lasted me 37 years! New one isn't anywhere near as nice as the one I left behind.









Oh well, maybe I'll get another 25-30 years out of this one. Kinda looking forward to seeing what the next replacement will be like...maybe made from "hardened plastic" printed out on one of the latest compact 3-D printers located besides every checkout station. Life in the year 2040..."Brave New World" here I come...hobbling on my cane at a youthful 86.


----------



## centvalny

3200 @ 1.65V air


----------



## websmile

Nice clocks at this voltage








Seems something is wrong with my timing








Past


Present


----------



## coolhandluke41

I assume all the blue jaws (second column from the left ) are 2133c8







,very nice web
P.S. I've always wanted set of Mach Extreme,ad it http://www.overclock.net/t/1268061/ocn-ram-addict-club-gallery#post_17446785 thanks


----------



## centvalny

Testing 4X4GB MFR air


----------



## websmile

Yes, these were 2133cas RipjawX, forgot to name the mems
Left downwards two triple sets GSkill Trident 2000 Cas9-9-9-24 PSC, a dual kit Trident 2000 9-9-9-27 BBSE, Gskill TridentX 2666cas10 Samsung HYKO
Middle left downwards Three dual Kits GSkill RipjawX 2133 Cas8-9-8-24 BBSE, 2x2GB Corsair Dominator 2000 7-8-7-20, 2x2GB SuperTalent Chrome 2000 Cas8-8-8-24, HyperMGH-E, Mach Xtreme Armor 2133 Cas9-11-9-27 PSC XDZ (all sets on the photo)
Middle right Two dual sets GSkill PIS 2000 Cas 6-9-6-24 PSC, 3x2GB OCZ Blade 2133 Cas9-9-9-30 Hyper MNH-E
right 2x2GB Kingston T1 2333 Cas9-11-9-27 PSC/BDBG, 2x2GB Kingston T1 1866 9-11-9-27 Hynix CFR, 2x4GB Kingston T1 2400 Cas11-13-13-35 Hynix CFR, the OCZ Reapers on the picture are 1866 Cas8-8-8-28, BBSE


----------



## coolhandluke41

C'mon Dumo show us 2000..


----------



## hotrod717

Hoping someone can help. I just replaced my Gskill. Ripjaw 2133's with newer Gskill Trident X 2600cl10. I ran the jaws at 2133cl9 and was getting 28+ gb/s in Sandra and Maxmemm. I thought I would get a performance boost, but the X's are only scoring 24 gb/s. I do have different profiles in bios, but haven't done anything other than set mode 2 for performance.Maximus Formula has all kinds of different profiles including a few for the sammy's that are in this ram(serial#2500) Any advice or ideas would be helpful. I spent double what the ripjaws were and feeling like it was for naught.

Ram I own -

Gskill Ripjaw 1600 6-8-6-24 1.5v
Samsung "Wonder Ram" YKO 1600
Gskill Ripjaw 2133 9-11-10-28
Gskill Trident X 2600 10-12-12-31


----------



## stickg1

My collection is small and boring but I'm going to share it anyway. It is starting to grow at least! Too bad it's all generic.




Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## websmile

@Hotrod717 Try the tight samsung profile, setting the main timings to 10-12-12-25, should work at 2600 with 1,65v or less - if this shows no progress, you can work on the secondaries and tertiaries. This is a well known issue on ivy that boosting the frq above 2400 can end up in losing bandwidth and overall memory performance, hope the profile and then some work especially on the tertiaries might help


----------



## hotrod717

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *websmile*
> 
> @Hotrod717 Try the tight samsung profile, setting the main timings to 10-12-12-25, should work at 2600 with 1,65v or less - if this shows no progress, you can work on the secondaries and tertiaries. This is a well known issue on ivy that boosting the frq above 2400 can end up in losing bandwidth and overall memory performance, hope the profile and then some work especially on the tertiaries might help


Thanks, just frustrating my previous ram outperform this newer ram. I guess I can try tightening. If I could get cl8 @ 2400 it might make it worthwhile. I'll play with it and see what I can come up with. I'm new to intel and didn't realize ram wouldn't scale past 2400.


----------



## coolhandluke41

Try 2200 c9..2400c8 or 9 most likely won't happen if they are Hynix based (tRRSR4 will help)


----------



## websmile

Cas 8 at 1200 will most likely be no go, you lose the performance above 2400 on maxmem and sisoft sandra or aida often, but still gain at super pi and other benches - this is weird bug on Ivy - ideal samsung settings at 2400 should be 9-11-11-xx, good mems like yours should do that at 1,65v or less, maybe this gives you a good start for tweaking and testing on Intel, especially if you are new to it


----------



## coolhandluke41

Looks like new TeamX have face-lift


----------



## hotrod717

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *coolhandluke41*
> 
> Try 2200 c9..2400c8 or 9 most likely won't happen if they are Hynix based (tRRSR4 will help)


Samsung.
Thay eare rated 10-12-12-31 @ 2600 and run at that. Should be at least 9 at 2400 and 8 at 2200.


----------



## coolhandluke41

^^ what's the SN# on this ?


----------



## centvalny

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *coolhandluke41*
> 
> C'mon Dumo show us 2000..


Will go cold later.

Prep. samsungs for 32m air, 2975~3000 C9 air possible with good clocker samsung


----------



## coolhandluke41

I'm so glad to see this







,Thanks
P.S. can you try 2400c9 Team when you get the chance ?


----------



## sabishiihito

Binned my sticks some more by testing them one by one to see if they could boot at DDR3-2800 with 1.65v and at least start to load Windows. I found that two of the four sticks from the Patriot Intel Masters kit only need 1.72V real for 1400MHz C12 Super Pi 32M.

http://imgur.com/IH6RVSo.jpg

I also found that one of the Vengeance 1866C10 and one of the Vengeance 2400C10 sticks passed the boot test as well. Both sticks from the HyperX Predator 1866C9 kit failed, surprisingly.


----------



## OverclockerFox

I'll likely be getting this RAM kit later this month http://ncix.com/products/?sku=70851&vpn=F3-2400C10Q-32GTX&manufacture=G.Skill

I was wondering if there would be a problem running the RAM at 1.65 V, when the 990FXA-UD7 supports 1.5 V RAM. Since it's a high-end board, I don't think it would be a problem, would it?
Or would I not need that much voltage anyways, since I'd be running it at a max of 2000 Mhz; bus speed overclocking aside?


----------



## websmile

Was obviously no bad decision to keep 32GB Sams, if I ever decide to move for haswell I can skip Hynix








@overclockerFox no idea how 32GB will do on 990, but the mems are capable of doing 2000 1,5v normally, and 1,65v shouldn´t hurt


----------



## hotrod717

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *coolhandluke41*
> 
> ^^ what's the SN# on this ?


13212500120719. From the op list, should be samsung(2500). I loaded the tight samsung profile @ 2400 (9-12-12-21) and it booted and runs ok. Still low performance 24gb/s. I tried same profile @ 2600 and it failed to boot. I'll try some other sttings, but really disappointed by this set. Wanted to get something high perf. and match my intel build theme. My old ripjaws ,blue, don't go with the Maximus.

@websmile - Thanks for the info! I'll keep trying!


----------



## coolhandluke41

^^^^ sorry ,it seams like i'm always getting confused with this RAM (Gskill had Hynix in some of them -probably 2666 bin ,..getting old fast







),download /install/post screene of MemTweakeIt ,If you want more bandwidth you will have to loosen up timings just a bit
(you can try tWCL 7 also )


----------



## hotrod717

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *coolhandluke41*
> 
> ^^^^ sorry ,it seams like i'm always getting confused with this RAM (Gskill had Hynix in some of them -probably 2666 bin ,..getting old fast
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ),download /install/post screene of MemTweakeIt ,If you want more bandwidth you will have to loosen up timings just a bit
> (you can try tWCL 7 also )


Thanks. Was just reading through a bunch of the posts and was thinking that downloading Mem Tweakit would be a good idea!







You can change settings on the fly? If a settings bad will it just bsod or what?

I got 8-10-10-21 @ 2200mhz, 9-11-11-21 @ 2400mhz and have been trying different combinations, however, all have still beeen right around 24gb/s. The best I've got was [email protected] 2600mhz for 25.5gb/s Those are stock settings Lol! These are like my samsung 22nm. High clocks and low performance. Had the 22nm up to 2200 with 1.65v, but my ripjaws 2133 just blew them away.


----------



## coolhandluke41

ADATA Extreme 2000

(couldn't validate any higher ..Rapid OC stop working







)
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2819437


----------



## centvalny

Corsair 3000 and Gskill 2933 @ 3400 air


----------



## Sam OCX

@ luke, you make 6min17 look way too easy, I barely managed 6min18 with my cold-hating 2400C8 PIS on cascade today


----------



## coolhandluke41

Thank you Sam ,there is still room for improvement (RAM-disk for bonus round )


----------



## Bullant

@Sam,how cold were you able to get the dims with cascade


----------



## Sam OCX

@Bullant, evap was at -100 but I doubt if ICs were anywhere near that, -50..-40 would be my guess. (stock PIS HS + all space around filled with eraser for better heat transfer + 15x2x1cm copper slab put on top + evap cable-tied to that).
Temp was enough to also do 1327 CL7+tWCL6 but anything higher was blocked by 1.92V limitation of the M5G.


----------



## Bullant

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sam OCX*
> 
> @Bullant, evap was at -100 but I doubt if ICs were anywhere near that, -50..-40 would be my guess. (stock PIS HS + all space around filled with eraser for better heat transfer + 15x2x1cm copper slab put on top + evap cable-tied to that).
> Temp was enough to also do 1327 CL7+tWCL6 but anything higher was blocked by 1.92V limitation of the M5G.


Yep,really nice timings considering 1.92 and only -40,@2.1v and -110 or so I say you have these memory's flying


----------



## centvalny

Quick testing M6E, 4X4GB samsung and B0 ES chip air. It will shave up to 2~3seconds with E0/retail chip and [email protected]


----------



## stickg1

So is anyone selling their OC Formula if they go over to Haswell?


----------



## Formula44

I can passed 32M with these setting, but with 2933 strap...still no go











Do i have to try another memory kit to check if its ram or imc wall? What do you guys think about Team 2666C11? I already try sugestion to boot with lower BCLK, but its all the same.


----------



## 636cc of fury

lets get things started

PSC


http://imgur.com/20o7FEJ



Samsung


http://imgur.com/UjMTiVa



MFR


http://imgur.com/1rhAnts



4Ghz


http://imgur.com/wMp2K68



b0 is inferior to c0

prepping to go cold on the 4670K atm, should have results in a bit


----------



## stickg1

Anyone recommend a 1150 board at $250 or lower that will be good for memory overclocking? I've been looking at the two different MPowers (not sure if the MPower Max is worth the extra money?), the ASUS Expert, and the UD5H. I unfortunately cant go balls out on a OC Force right now.


----------



## coolhandluke41

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Formula44*
> 
> I can passed 32M with these setting, but with 2933 strap...still no go
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do i have to try another memory kit to check if its ram or imc wall? What do you guys think about Team 2666C11? I already try sugestion to boot with lower BCLK, but its all the same.


You maxing out your CPU most likely,try bumping cpu bclk in windows via Rapid OC ,same thing happen to me (few pages back )


----------



## coolhandluke41

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *636cc of fury*
> 
> lets get things started
> 
> PSC
> 
> 
> http://imgur.com/20o7FEJ
> 
> 
> 
> *b0 is inferior to c0*
> 
> prepping to go cold on the 4670K atm, should have results in a bit


..."b0 is inferior to c0.." *???*

for real ?


----------



## Formula44

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *coolhandluke41*
> 
> You maxing out your CPU most likely,try bumping cpu bclk in windows via Rapid OC ,same thing happen to me (few pages back )


I already do that, boot with 2800 strap, then up the BCLK in windows to max 2940 spi 32m stable. But no boot with 2933 strap on lower bclk. I guess i'll try Team 2666C11 first, maybe this is my CPU limit.


----------



## Reefa_Madness

Was reading through this Haswell OC guide posted at OCF and ran across what I thought were some interesting observations and I was wondering if you guys that have already had a chance to play with Haswell have come to the same conclusion(s).

The discussion point(s) in bold:

With Haswell, that has all changed. Memory is a strange beast with Haswell. With your CPU clocked at stock, the Haswell IMC is a beast. Some chips will be able to do DDR3-3000+ without so much as batting an eye. Others not so much, but DDR3-2400 isn't a stretch at all.

But - and this is a big, bold, italicized, very notable but - *overclocking a Haswell CPU at the same time as overclocking the RAM will reduce your IMC's ability to overclock or reduce your CPU's ability to overclock. You have to choose one or the other,* which is why the CPU came first in this guide. Core speed is king; remember that. If it comes down to choosing which to push farther, the CPU should always win in your calculations.

This will not only be heavily depending on the particular CPU you get, but also on the motherboard you choose. For instance, the Intel motherboard used for the Haswell review couldn't run greater than DDR3-2133 at 4.8 GHz. However, using the same chip and the same memory, the ASUS Maximus VI Extreme for a future review had no problem running DDR3-2600 at 4.8 GHz.

*Speaking of ASUS, let's start with an example they gave. You might be able to run DDR3-2800 RAM and overclock your i7 4770K to 4.4 GHz. However, drop that down to DDR3-1600 or DDR3-1866 and that same CPU at the same voltage might be able to get to 4.6 GHz now. Everything in Haswell is linked. Reducing RAM speed on poor-to-pretty good chips will almost invariably increase the CPU's ability to overclock.*

Thus, you know all these high speed kits that were selling well with Ivy Bridge? *Get ready to see how tight they can tighten their timings at lower speeds. Timings are back folks. No longer can IC manufacturers count on increasing memory clock, timings be damned. If you can get your hands on an older PSC or BBSE based kit with tighter timings* (the G.Skill Flare DDR3-2000, 7-9-7-24 kit of yesteryear comes to mind. *Cough* someone killed mine&#8230;*cough* IMOG *cough*&#8230;.), *it would behoove you to do so.
*

Source:

http://www.overclockers.com/3step-guide-to-overclock-intel-haswell

So, have you needed to dial down the CPU in order to hit the highest memory clocks...and the reverse for highest CPU clocks?


----------



## coolhandluke41

.." Core speed is king; remember that..." I don't buy this







(I would say most of the time but not always )

here is my 32M submission
6,377.31MHz
http://hwbot.org/submission/2383196_coolhand411_superpi___32m_core_i7_3770k_5min_5sec_360ms/

look at CPU frequency below me
6,616MHz


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



/



EDIT; I really want to see how far you can push Haswell ( retail chip ) before I take a trip to MC


----------



## CL3P20

@ reefa- thats sort of accurate. .. think more along the lines of 775skt though.. you will have :

A latency boundary with imc
A core speed limit with cpu
A imc limit for speed capability
A bclk limit for dmi

.... balancing all of these = "best" OC

I have found no direct bearing on cpu potential wh3n pushing mem clocks up to 3ghz.. over may be a different story.

Stickg1 - the mpower max is very nice for ram oc.. and has many memory clock options never before seen.. 2x whole bios pages for ram adjustments...completely separate from timings.


----------



## hotrod717

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *coolhandluke41*
> 
> .." Core speed is king; remember that..." I don't buy that
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> here is my 32M submission
> 6,377.31MHz
> http://hwbot.org/submission/2383196_coolhand411_superpi___32m_core_i7_3770k_5min_5sec_360ms/
> 
> look at CPU frequency below me
> 6,616MHz
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> /
> 
> 
> 
> EDIT; I really want to see how far you can push Haswell ( retail chip ) before I take a trip to MC


I kept being asked why I wasn't waiting on haswell, doing my new ivy build 2 weeks before its release. It all comes to light now: 1st gen. bugs, prerelease reviews from china,(which recent reviews are now verifying), price drops and savings of over $150 on performance hardware, ability to run high frequency of ram AND oc'ing cpu. And not to mention that Ivy has a large amount of oc'ing info compiled already and people will still be playing with settings for months to come on haswell, trying to get a handle on the new architecture.


----------



## Reefa_Madness

Quote:


> " Core speed is king; remember that..." I don't buy that


BTW, nice run, luke. You're taking quite well to this sub-ambient stuff.









So, how many times a week are you making that multi-hour LN2 runs? Is it time perhaps for a new, bigger container?


----------



## CL3P20

Haswell has been in hand since 10/10/2012.. there are lots of folks who already have a good idea of performance capabilities


----------



## coolhandluke41

^^ this .".it takes two to tango .."


----------



## centvalny

Its complicated but still about balancing. With imc theres also cpu cache (uncore/nb) to tweaks...

M6E


----------



## CL3P20

early testing with Hynix mems.. before MemTweakit

*this should get shattered with latest BIOS updates.


----------



## Sam OCX

1200 tRCD 11 and tRP 10, that's some damn good CFR you got there


----------



## coolhandluke41

cold or air ?


----------



## CL3P20

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sam OCX*
> 
> 1200 tRCD 11 and tRP 10, that's some damn good CFR you got there


Thank you. These are 2x of set of 4x








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *coolhandluke41*
> 
> cold or air ?


Air! I dont have a ram pot. ; (


----------



## centvalny

3100


----------



## Reefa_Madness

@centvalny, what kind of CPU cooling are you using above?

...and thanks to you and to CL3P20 for your responses to my questions.


----------



## centvalny

@ Reefa...H20 Thermaltake 2.0


----------



## coolhandluke41

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Reefa_Madness*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> " Core speed is king; remember that..." I don't buy that
> 
> 
> 
> BTW, nice run, luke. You're taking quite well to this sub-ambient stuff.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So, how many times a week are you making that multi-hour LN2 runs? Is it time perhaps for a new, bigger container?
Click to expand...

sorry ,I missed your post
I'm pretty happy with my Dewar ,keeps it cold for long time ,how many times ? once a week -I was just trying to catch up on Ivy (started late in the game )
-25L is fine for me since I don't do 3D
Thanks


----------



## Reefa_Madness

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *centvalny*
> 
> @ Reefa...H20 Thermaltake 2.0


What kind of temps are you getting? I ask because in either that article I linked, or a related article (one was the OC guide and the other a review of the processor) the reviewer talked about these running hot. I think he was hitting 90 Celcius, but with much less voltage than you and on a custom WC loop. For some reason I'm having a hard time seeing the pics that are being posted, so it looks like you are at 1.4v+, but I'm not sure just what.


----------



## centvalny

Based on HWinfo about 60~80C


----------



## 636cc of fury

slowly chipping away on Samsungs



http://imgur.com/53Rxlmf


----------



## CL3P20

l0ud - can you run tRDPDEN @ 13, with tRDWR and tRDWR_dr .. ? You will see improvements if you can move those to down a notch; the rest of the tertiary set is smoking tight ! 59's right around the corner ! :wheee:


----------



## sabishiihito

Got some new goodies yesterday.

http://imgur.com/ZPDqF5f.jpg

Definitely going to take a while to get used to clocking memory on Haswell. The BIOS is confusing as heck on this thing.


----------



## ivanlabrie

sabishiihito, nice grab man...I wonder how good that board is.
I'm trying to decide between a rog board (probably skipping them this time), OCF variant or that one.


----------



## SmokinWaffle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sabishiihito*
> 
> Got some new goodies yesterday.
> 
> http://imgur.com/ZPDqF5f.jpg
> 
> Definitely going to take a while to get used to clocking memory on Haswell. The BIOS is confusing as heck on this thing.


Press F2 in the BIOS.









Had some fun with that board at the weekend at the OCN N2OC:


----------



## coolhandluke41

Nice waffle








EDIT; F2 ???


----------



## SmokinWaffle

What BIOS are you used to?

Assuming you mean that this BIOS is confusing:










Pressing F2 should get you to this style of BIOS, which I assume you are more used to:










Booting with an external GPU tends to default to the latter BIOS, but it seems to depend on the card.


----------



## coolhandluke41

O wow ,that's pretty cool







,the OC looks like it's priced right but I've heard that bios still won't "stick" -is that true ?
http://www.tigerdirect.com/applications/searchtools/item-details.asp?EdpNo=8045915&SRCCODE=WEBGOOPA&cm_mmc_o=mH4CjC7BBTkwCjCV1-CjCE&gclid=CLyGtMOExrcCFaU5Qgody3sAVQ


----------



## SmokinWaffle

What do you mean by it wont 'stick'?


----------



## sabishiihito

I guess I'm just not used to the voltages and what I need to adjust. Need a good OC guide for this particular board.


----------



## coolhandluke41

@ waffle
http://www.overclock.net/t/1300766/super-pi-32m-4ghz-efficiency-challenge/1060#post_20097005

@ sabishiihito
http://www.overclock.net/t/1396582/the-gigabyte-z87x-oc-review-with-4770k/20#post_20102962
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sin0822*
> 
> haswell's memory OC isn't limited by the IMC persay (most should go to 4k with single sided hynix MFR), just everything else especially memory. IMO raise the system agent voltage to +0.2v and the CPu IO analog and digital to +0.15v to remove anything the IMC might hold you back.
> 
> Heads up also CPU Ring voltage helps with stabilizing the CPU and Uncore frequency. Also uncore frequency over 4.7ghz on air can cause instability without extra ring voltage, however uncore has a stupid bottleneck(it is the cache's frequency which used to be tied to the CPU frequency) After 4.5ghz it is best to take it upto 4ghz for 4.5-5 and then over 5 you should go higher. Then around 6ghz CPU id try 5ghz uncore and the 7 ghz CPU id try closer to 6. However right when you undo the uncore bottleneck, the performance doesn't increase if you increase the uncore frequency.
> 
> Don't use 1.67x divider with memory OC, but do use 1x or 1.25x they are optimized. in gigabyte UEFi tRDRD is tRRSR this can help maximize frequency. Cold really helps as well. Haswell loves hynix more than anything, all those really high clocks you see are all on single sided hynix on LN2 lol. Expect better than Ivy for most, PSC will goto 2666-3k or even above, BBSE will too, you just need golden sticks like what everyone is posting with. 4DIMM OC is also pretty damn good, however haswell adds in many extra settings for memory, it takes time to learn how to OC the memory on the platform, that is why there are profiles.


----------



## SmokinWaffle

Nobody at the event had that issue, and we had 4770k's up to 6.4GHz~.

I had a few issues with the switches on the board acting oddly, one was doing to opposite of what it was meant to. Apart from that I don't think there were a lot of issues apart from the Vdroop, 1.8v (vcore) in the BIOS is, in reality, around 1.67/1.68v~ max (read with multimeter on vpoints).


----------



## coolhandluke41

Thanks man


----------



## sabishiihito

Yeah I saw that post, tried the recommended voltages but I'm having trouble getting my Patriots to 2800 C12 which posed no problem on my MVE+3570K. Admittedly I didn't have much time to play with it last night.


----------



## coolhandluke41

I would try different RAM or @ default until you'll get the hang of it


----------



## Sam OCX

couldn't manage more than two loops (loop 2 @ 32.703s) with mem at -50 using cascade, might get a pass when I get LN2


----------



## Fulvin

Considering Corsair has their 3Ghz memory going for 750$, TeamGroup DDR3-3000 C11 seems like a good deal for mere 180€. Prizing error maybe?


----------



## Sam OCX

Team made a DDR3-3000 paperlaunch long ago (almost right after Ivy release), but specs of 1500 11-13-13 are way too optimistic for any ICs to achieve at 1.65V, let alone at 180 euro price point. So I strongly doubt if whatever Caseking are offering there actually exists.


----------



## coolhandluke41

@ Sam ,I think you would be limited by 1.92v no matter how cold you get them








EDIT; booting at high frequency is no problem for many of my kits but passing 32M is another

EDIT 2;
Got this set today ..some will probably remember this from Sam's post on XS (just be aware guys ,this third set I received that was listed on ebay with wrong SN# )
http://www.xtremesystems.org/forums/showthread.php?285750-Interesting-memory-deals-thread&p=5191488&viewfull=1#post5191488

I would be very pizz.. if they couldn't to this







-one module (tested here have chipped finger)


----------



## sabishiihito

Finally managed to get somewhere, I think I was't inputting the voltage offsets correctly.

]


----------



## coolhandluke41

I wish I could see ..(you can use free image hosting website and post link on this forum )


----------



## Reefa_Madness

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sabishiihito*
> 
> Finally managed to get somewhere, I think I was't inputting the voltage offsets correctly.
> 
> http://imgur.com/DHXwH3x.jpg


Glad to hear that you are starting to get things sorted out. Those Patriots have turned out to be a pretty good kit for you.


----------



## Reefa_Madness

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *coolhandluke41*
> 
> I wish I could see ..(you can use free image hosting website and post link on this forum )


I right clicked on his image and then selected the "view image" option. Once the image opened up I had the zoom option...no problems seeing it.


----------



## sabishiihito

Sorry, I didn't notice that "Import" was checked by default. I've been using Imgur links.


----------



## coolhandluke41

works now .imgur. is fine ,Thanks sabishiihito
P.S. how you like the board ?


----------



## sabishiihito

Definitely takes some getting used to, but that may just be due to unfamiliarity with the platform.

Although...I think I'm starting to get the hang of it


----------



## coolhandluke41

There was OC guide posted on XS that you may and probably will find more helpful (PDF)
http://www.xtremesystems.org/forums/showthread.php?286345-ASUS-Z87-Motherboards-Overview-Guides-and-Official-Support


----------



## centvalny

M6E http://kingpincooling.com/forum/showthread.php?t=2304


----------



## coolhandluke41

M6E spot it

http://www.tigerdirect.com/applications/SearchTools/item-details.asp?EdpNo=8144441&CatId=8586


----------



## Reefa_Madness

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *coolhandluke41*
> 
> M6E spot it
> 
> http://www.tigerdirect.com/applications/SearchTools/item-details.asp?EdpNo=8144441&CatId=8586


Quote:


> *Usually Ships in 7 - 21 Business Days*


----------



## coolhandluke41

man I'm so glad you around ..







,I need glasses bad


----------



## centvalny

Quoting Raja....US shipment expected this week

Prep for cold, this retail chip is waste of time on air

My second chip, first retail batches of 4770K seem to be extreme hit or miss same as SB which was started with malay batch (L)


----------



## coolhandluke41

good luck


----------



## Belial

So does any RAM beat 2x kits of 2x2GB PCS RAM yet in performance per dollar?

It seems the 'best' 2x4GB RAM to buy these days is either Samsung miracle (2100mhz CL11 1.65v max?) or 2x4GB Crucial Low Profile 1600mhz CL8 1.35v (2100mhz CL11 1.75v max?) around $70+, which is a bit more than the 4x2gb PCS at 2400mhz CL8.

Just checking, I'm about to build a new rig and unfortunately I cannot keep my current mushkins. Or maybe I can convince the buyer to let me keep my ram, heh... would save me sooo much time in overclocking.


----------



## ivanlabrie

If you go Haswell, try the new single sided Hynix MFR kits...no other ram will be as good as psc for 2d benching, but for your usage, yeah.


----------



## CL3P20

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> If you go Haswell, try the new single sided Hynix MFR kits...no other ram will be as good as psc for 2d benching, but for your usage, yeah.


PSC is funky on the HW man.. still good, but not the "go to" like on IB.. I would really have to say Sammies are where its at.. the extra 200-300mhz you can get over the PSC is just killing it in my opinion. Sure these other guys can prove me wrong though [they got some damn good PSC]


----------



## centvalny

Quick test bbse air, SS on cpu


----------



## ihog6hog

Share picture for Team Xtreem LV 2666 11-13-13-35 2T 1.65V & 2800 12-14-14-35 2T 1.65V & XMP 2933 12-15-15-35 1.65V (Hynix MFR single side)

Refer picture 2666 from http://www.funkykit.com/component/content/article/53-memory/10191-review-team-xtreem-ddr3-2666-c11-8gb-memory-kit.html







For 2800 from me







And sub timing from XMP (For both 2666 & 2800 @ 2933 XMP work well with Haswell + Gigabyte Z87X-OC)


----------



## coolhandluke41

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> If you go Haswell, try the new single sided Hynix MFR kits...no other ram will be as good as psc for 2d benching, but for your usage, yeah.


Quote:


> The BBSE is about 2 seconds faster so story would be very similar to IVYB, prolly need 2800 PSC WITH tight timings to catch up. CL9 2800'ish Samsung could be a good option if DRAM is not on LN2, but on LN2, even Hynix CL8 at 2800 is tough to catch up to the 2GB Classics.
> You do see how efficient Haswell is on 32M though. It is also extremely fast in pifast,


latency is back ..I wouldn't get rid off good BBSE/PSC since overall OC will be limited on Haswell (balance RAM/CPU clock is a must )


----------



## coolhandluke41

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *centvalny*
> 
> Quick test bbse air, SS on cpu


can you push PSC/BBSE just a bit more on this platform ?

@ ihog6hog,Thanks buddy







for this helpful post


----------



## centvalny

On air good bbse will do 2666+ C8 depending on cpu , especially cpu's cache/uncore


----------



## coolhandluke41

man ..the tertiary look weir on this platform


----------



## CL3P20

@ dumo - your input volts are too low I think man.. try 2.25 vccin/svid .. you may be able to lower vcore by a good bit..

1.8v vccin is like stock almost.. I would definitely test lower vcore using 2.2+ vccin


----------



## Bullant

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CL3P20*
> 
> PSC is funky on the HW man.. still good, but not the "go to" like on IB.. I would really have to say Sammies are where its at.. the extra 200-300mhz you can get over the PSC is just killing it in my opinion. Sure these other guys can prove me wrong though [they got some damn good PSC]


Time will tell


----------



## coolhandluke41

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bullant*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *CL3P20*
> 
> PSC is funky on the HW man.. still good, but not the "go to" like on IB.. I would really have to say Sammies are where its at.. the extra 200-300mhz you can get over the PSC is just killing it in my opinion. Sure these other guys can prove me wrong though [they got some damn good PSC]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Time will tell
Click to expand...

"Sammies " started fast on Ivy as well but few bioses later it was over so I'm with Bull on this ..to early to tell

P.S. I'm pretty sure fredyama have some really nice Sammies as well but choose to go with this

http://hwbot.org/submission/2385314_fredyama_superpi___32m_core_i7_4770k_4min_36sec_703ms


----------



## CL3P20

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *coolhandluke41*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Bullant*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *CL3P20*
> 
> PSC is funky on the HW man.. still good, but not the "go to" like on IB.. I would really have to say Sammies are where its at.. the extra 200-300mhz you can get over the PSC is just killing it in my opinion. Sure these other guys can prove me wrong though [they got some damn good PSC]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Time will tell
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> "Sammies " started fast on Ivy as well but few bioses later it was over so I'm with Bull on this ..to early to tell
> 
> P.S. I'm pretty sure fredyama have some really nice Sammies as well but choose to go with this
> 
> http://hwbot.org/submission/2385314_fredyama_superpi___32m_core_i7_4770k_4min_36sec_703ms
Click to expand...

 Very true.. but results have shown that you cant "ask what is good on cold" .. you just have to test. Can only say for sure that BBSE and Sammies on air are definitely going to be some of the fastest though. Cold always brings out different characteristics of memory.


----------



## Bullant

Yeah im really only talking cold memory's ,I just believe for the challenges when we start seeing PSC,running cl6 tWCL6,2700-2800mhz on this new platform it going to be fast.Im sure sammys hold there own on air,but what would I know I haven't even got the new platform but soon and will test my quotes


----------



## coolhandluke41

I found few submitions tWCL7 that are very interesting @13...









EDIT; flashy Elpida ? anyone ?










http://www.avexir.com/product/platinumspec.htm


----------



## coolhandluke41

OCN Pro - 8 pack hits 32m WR with Gskill [email protected] mhz /Asus MVIE








previous record posted above by fredyama was 4min 36sec 703ms-> ( 4min 36sec 672ms







) both were present at the event
http://www.overclock.net/t/1397932/oc-uk-ocn-pro-8-pack-hits-32m-wr-with-gskill-at-3ghz-cl9-4m-36s
http://forums.overclockers.co.uk/showthread.php?t=18517769


----------



## ivanlabrie

DAMN!


----------



## ihog6hog

Share some my resault with Team Xtreem LV 2666C11 with Gigabyte Z87X-OC Bios F4

2933 BCLK 100 12-14-14-35 1.65V





i7 4770K 4.5G @ 1.15v + 2933 1.65V Hyper Pi 32M & LinX





3000 BCLK 166 12-15-15-36 1.68V





Validate 3050 12-15-15-45 1.70V


----------



## coolhandluke41

Looks good ihog6hog (I like your part # -how you change that ?







) I will post some results later ,was playing with this kit on Ivy today for just a bit


----------



## ihog6hog

^
^

@ PM


----------



## CL3P20

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *coolhandluke41*
> 
> Looks good ihog6hog (I like your part # -how you change that ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ) I will post some results later ,was playing with this kit on Ivy today for just a bit


you show your age with comments like that young Luke.









Nice results ihog!


----------



## coolhandluke41

@Cl3P

I'm not sure what you mean ,..I was referring to CPU-Z (part number) who cares if it's old ,I'm old too








EDIT; It's all about RAM bro lets keep it that way


----------



## CL3P20

I know what you were referring to. SPD Tool is a very helpful little program for doing just this.


----------



## Belial

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> If you go Haswell, try the new single sided Hynix MFR kits...no other ram will be as good as psc for 2d benching, but for your usage, yeah.


Hynix MFR? What is 2d benching? I actually utilize 2400mhz, streaming is extremely ram intensive and I get a significant (especially for the price) increase in FPS using 2400mhz RAM over 2000mhz. I tested it, unofficially. Many guides by prominent streamers also say for a proper stream you really need at least 2133mhz.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CL3P20*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> If you go Haswell, try the new single sided Hynix MFR kits...no other ram will be as good as psc for 2d benching, but for your usage, yeah.
> 
> 
> 
> PSC is funky on the HW man.. still good, but not the "go to" like on IB.. I would really have to say Sammies are where its at.. the extra 200-300mhz you can get over the PSC is just killing it in my opinion. Sure these other guys can prove me wrong though [they got some damn good PSC]
Click to expand...

How do you know PSC is funky on haswell ('hw', is that what we're calling it now?)? There hasnt even been anyone to report haswell delidded yet. People said Ivy could only overclock to 4.7ghz at first, before delidding became a thing, too.

Anyways I don't quite know what hynix MFR kits are. What is this hynix able to overclock around to, what's is max voltage (i assume it's the same ~1.75-1.85v as any other ram on air, ie stay under 70C basically), and what's the price? I don't want to pay out the butt prices, PSC is so great because for 4x2GB sticks you pay $50 for RAM that'll do 2400mhz CL8-13-8-29 1.8v or better (though it's getting harder to find), even Crucial Low Profile 1600 CL8 1.35v is $70 2x4gb 2100 CL11 1.7v and Samsung Miracle, I dont even want to guess what price they are at these days.

But sammies could only do like 2133mhz CL11 1.65v (they can't do more than 1.65v because it's dangerous on them, right? im not exactly sure, i am sure they can't hit 2400 CL8 though)? And they are way more than $50 these days for 8gb, right?

Just checking, I'm not trying to start a huge thing like I did last time. I doubt anything is still better than PSC, but just making sure (I mean really, PSC is over 5 years old and there is still nothing better for the same price and only things better is like 4x more expensive...).

I'm selling my build (sans GPU) for $1200 (it's about $100 more than it's worth) and the buyer is insistent on the RAM. The main reason I wanted haswell was because my ivy's IMC wasn't capable of running the RAM at it's full 2400mhz when in 4x2 config (only in 2x2).


----------



## coolhandluke41

please...not this dude again


----------



## ivanlabrie

Belial, the current world record for superpi 32m is done with Hynix MFR on Haswell...3000mhz cl9, but it's a very expensive kit.
Keep your PSC till you can muster the cash for a single sided Hynix MFR kit. Most are 2666 cl11, or 2600 cl11-13-13-35-2t at 1.65v.
Some higher end ones are 2800-2933 but those are more expensive.
You can't ask what 2d benching is in this thread, which is a bencher haven lol


----------



## coolhandluke41

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> Belial, the current world record for superpi 32m is done with *Hynix MFR on Haswell...3000mhz cl9, but it's a very expensive kit.*
> Keep your PSC till you can muster the cash for a single sided Hynix MFR kit. Most are 2666 cl11, or 2600 cl11-13-13-35-2t at 1.65v.
> Some higher end ones are 2800-2933 but those are more expensive.
> You can't ask what 2d benching is in this thread, which is a bencher haven lol


what kit are you speaking of and where did you get the info on the type of RAM 8 pack was running ?


----------



## FtW 420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Belial*
> 
> Hynix MFR? What is 2d benching? I actually utilize 2400mhz, streaming is extremely ram intensive and I get a significant (especially for the price) increase in FPS using 2400mhz RAM over 2000mhz. I tested it, unofficially. Many guides by prominent streamers also say for a proper stream you really need at least 2133mhz.
> How do you know PSC is funky on haswell ('hw', is that what we're calling it now?)? There hasnt even been anyone to report haswell delidded yet. People said Ivy could only overclock to 4.7ghz at first, before delidding became a thing, too.
> 
> Anyways I don't quite know what hynix MFR kits are. What is this hynix able to overclock around to, what's is max voltage (i assume it's the same ~1.75-1.85v as any other ram on air, ie stay under 70C basically), and what's the price? I don't want to pay out the butt prices, PSC is so great because for 4x2GB sticks you pay $50 for RAM that'll do 2400mhz CL8-13-8-29 1.8v or better (though it's getting harder to find), even Crucial Low Profile 1600 CL8 1.35v is $70 2x4gb 2100 CL11 1.7v and Samsung Miracle, I dont even want to guess what price they are at these days.
> 
> But sammies could only do like 2133mhz CL11 1.65v (they can't do more than 1.65v because it's dangerous on them, right? im not exactly sure, i am sure they can't hit 2400 CL8 though)? And they are way more than $50 these days for 8gb, right?
> 
> Just checking, I'm not trying to start a huge thing like I did last time. I doubt anything is still better than PSC, but just making sure (I mean really, PSC is over 5 years old and there is still nothing better for the same price and only things better is like 4x more expensive...).
> 
> I'm selling my build (sans GPU) for $1200 (it's about $100 more than it's worth) and the buyer is insistent on the RAM. The main reason I wanted haswell was because my ivy's IMC wasn't capable of running the RAM at it's full 2400mhz when in 4x2 config (only in 2x2).


2d benching is benching the processor & memory, 3d is gpu benching.

Cl3p has been using haswell longer than most of us, & may have a bit more insight. As far as delidding, hardcore benchers don't delid, they cool the cpu adequately. Ivys were running 6Ghz + before the first person delidded one.
Good new hynix kits are fairly expensive as well, it's still hard to beat the price/performance of PSC & BBSE ebay deals. Except maybe ebay hynix kits, but haven't really looked.


----------



## coolhandluke41

is $150 expensive 420 ?,look @ SPD in my previous post (looks to me like 2666c11 Trident kit )


----------



## 636cc of fury

Don't think 8Pack used MFR for that run, more like CFR if it is the 2666 c11 Trident X kit.


----------



## coolhandluke41

here,look at SPD
http://www.overclock.net/t/1268061/ocn-ram-addict-club-gallery/1790#post_20125283
this is $150 set and yes it could be CFR (XMP shows 1T) ,will know more once I receive this kit


----------



## FtW 420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *coolhandluke41*
> 
> is $150 expensive 420 ?,look @ SPD in my previous post (looks to me like 2666c11 Trident kit )


Not to people who play with memory a lot, but looks like he is thinking about whether they can be found used, or lower rated that can match the higher rated kits for less. Like $50.


----------



## ivanlabrie

I thought I read in the ocuk thread he was using a 4000usd trident x kit...but yeah, spd says 1t xmp. :/


----------



## Belial

ah okay, so this hynix MFR you speak of is the super crazy hynix we spoke of earlier that we talked about. Most people who care about RAM speeds buy PSC/BBSE for hitting that ~2400mhz for ~$20-30 per 2x2gb, or they pay out the behind for 2600+. PSC/BBSE will go very high, but most people here and who care about ram are willing to pay big bucks for the absolute best.

I'll just look for PSC then. ugh, it only gets harder and harder to do. maybe i can convince the buyer to let me keep my babies without scaring him off the deal...

yea PSC is $20-30 per 2x2gb. If hynix MFR is like $100+ for 8gb no way am I doing that. Even the samsung miracle and crucial low profile at 2100mhz at $70+ is too expensive for too little for my taste.


----------



## centvalny

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CL3P20*
> 
> @ dumo - your input volts are too low I think man.. try 2.25 vccin/svid .. you may be able to lower vcore by a good bit..
> 
> 1.8v vccin is like stock almost.. I would definitely test lower vcore using 2.2+ vccin


Yup, I'm aware of that, just a bit voltageshy after my new chip went "78" on H2o

Heres Gskill 2933, cpu SS and M6E

Quick test 2X4GB air

3252 @ 1.65V

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/546/screenshot005xxxxxxx.png/

3544 @ 1.775V

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/442/screenshot004xxxxx.png/

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/69/screenshot006kh.png/

Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Reefa_Madness

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FtW 420*
> 
> 2d benching is benching the processor & memory, 3d is gpu benching.
> 
> Cl3p has been using haswell longer than most of us, & may have a bit more insight. As far as delidding, hardcore benchers don't delid, they cool the cpu adequately. Ivys were running 6Ghz + before the first person delidded one.
> Good new hynix kits are fairly expensive as well, it's still hard to beat the price/performance of PSC & BBSE ebay deals. Except maybe ebay hynix kits, but haven't really looked.


If you're not a Diplomat, you should be.

Such a calm, moderate and non-confrontational response.


----------



## sabishiihito

I've been to tired/sick most of the week to try anything else, but I'm feeling a little better tonight so I churned out this 32M run. Nothing special. I thought I was doing 2933 but it's just 2800. Too weak to think straight lol


----------



## PolRoger

With IB... The few chips that I binned seemed to be IMC limited to ~2666+. My new 4770K has now allowed me to run both 2800/2933







and who knows maybe with a decent MFR kit perhaps even more? GSkill TridentX 2800C11

2800 @1.65v
http://s695.photobucket.com/user/Po...49GHzDDR3-2800SuperPi32M_zps0fffa414.png.html

2933 @1.70v
http://s695.photobucket.com/user/Po...70KDDR3-2933Cinebench32M_zps8ed0bc9d.png.html


----------



## coolhandluke41

^^^ nice PolRoger









Some single sided MFR benching just for lolz


----------



## websmile

@PolRoger Very good mems, some of the best CFR I have seen so far







- does Haswell make TRCD-limits a bit lighter or more precise, will these run the 32M 2933 at Ivy as well?


----------



## Reefa_Madness

@PolRoger, which Atlanta MC did you buy your CPU at (I'm asuming that is where you bought yours)?


----------



## PolRoger

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *coolhandluke41*
> 
> ^^^ nice PolRoger
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Some single sided MFR benching just for lolz


Thanks Luke...

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *websmile*
> 
> @PolRoger Very good mems, some of the best CFR I have seen so far
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - does Haswell make TRCD-limits a bit lighter or more precise, will these run the 32M 2933 at Ivy as well?


My memory skills are rather lacking so I mostly lurk... Trying to pick up a thing or two from some of the other memory masters who post on the forums.









Perhaps this kit could do 2933 on IB provided that you had a sample whose IMC was strong/capable enough to run 2933/3000 speeds? With the few sample that I tested... I always seemed to pull a code 32 at 2800.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Reefa_Madness*
> 
> @PolRoger, which Atlanta MC did you buy your CPU at (I'm asuming that is where you bought yours)?


I've been in Illinois this past week with limited acces to computer parts. Last Sunday when HS went on sale I went over to the Westmont IL Microcenter and picked up a cpu/motherboard combo.


----------



## sabishiihito

That's a ridiculous 4770K! So far I haven't been able to get mine stable at 4.5GHz, did you adjust VCCIN at all?

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## coolhandluke41

I wish they have Costa @ Westmont IL ,that's the one I will go to,on the hand your batch looks pretty good ..thinking of going there today
Thanks


----------



## Reefa_Madness

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sabishiihito*
> 
> That's a ridiculous 4770K! So far I haven't been able to get mine stable at 4.5GHz, did you adjust VCCIN at all?
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


That's why I was asking him as to which Atlanta store he got it at...I've got a buddy currently in Atlanta on a business trip and I was going to call him up and ask him to grab one for me from the same store (and match the batch #)...unfortunately, it didn't come from either one of those stores.









Just as well, I really don't have the funds right now for a new CPU / motherboad. I should probably use that money to feed the kids.


----------



## sabishiihito

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Reefa_Madness*
> 
> @PolRoger, which Atlanta MC did you buy your CPU at (I'm asuming that is where you bought yours)?


Are you in the Atlanta area?? I got my chip at the Duluth store.

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Reefa_Madness

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sabishiihito*
> 
> Are you in the Atlanta area?? I got my chip at the Duluth store.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


No, I'm just south of Jacksonville, FL, although where I live might as well be part of Jax, as I'm just across the county line and unless you knew what marked the change in counties, it would all appear to be the same. You must have missed my previous post...a buddy of mine is up there now on a business trip. I'm always bailing him out of jam with his home computers, so I figured I'd call in a marker and have him go by and pick one up, thinking that PolRoger got his from one of the area stores since that's where he lives. Turned out to be a bad assumption on my part.

All kidding aside about feeding the kids, I really just need to wait a while and let the dust settle and the motherboard BIOS get more mature before I decide whether or not to make the plunge.


----------



## coolhandluke41

I'm back ,couldn't score the same batch







...now I don't know what to play with first ..(when I cam e back had a set of
D*en*ominatorGT







waiting )



EDIT; lets get this out of the way first TeamX 2666 (MFRss) *@2735 CL10-13-13-31-1T* (tight)
I wonder what I can get out of them under cold


----------



## Reefa_Madness

L310B489 is pretty close to "492".

Have you gotten your motherboard already? If so, what did you get, if not, what are you planning on getting?


----------



## coolhandluke41

I had to sweet talk this young lady to get it







(the closest # I could get ),yes I picked up Pro (almost got the Deluxe but I didn't like something next to DIMM) until "M" shows up

EDIT; I'm not sure if the numbers matter that much (had 2500K and another member had same batch # =big difference)


----------



## Reefa_Madness

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *coolhandluke41*
> EDIT; I'm not sure if the numbers matter that much (had 2500K and another member had same batch # =big difference)


Yeah, I think that you're right. Batch # used to mean something, but now I really do believe that luck of the silicone lottery has more to do with it. That said...best of luck to ya!


----------



## coolhandluke41

DominatorGT 2000c8 (first set was pretty stubborn ,they love V tho,will test the second set in the latter day..time to roll Haswell







)


----------



## stickg1

Ram is good


----------



## centvalny

M6E air mem

BBSE

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/546/4770kbbse1.png/

Samsung

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/208/screenshot006nn.png/

MFR SS

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/109/z3000mfr32m.png/

MFR 3100

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/546/3100z.png/


----------



## coolhandluke41

^^^ how you install XP on Asus since it's not supported ? (I can't see crap -can't zoom )


----------



## centvalny

No problem with XP here


----------



## coolhandluke41

so much for getting mainstream mb I guess-it won't let me install,had to install W7


----------



## centvalny

Set sata to ide in bios?


----------



## coolhandluke41

^^^ thanks Dumo that was nice comparisson








yep (tried native and legacy=dito ) ,when you look in manual XP is not included

EDIT;
ok, got it going 4.6 on the first boot @1.2v (flashed Bios/win7 no waza,no nothing ,loose everything







,hope it's a keeper )


----------



## sabishiihito

This is what I _*meant*_ to upload the other day when my brain was working on empty. Managed a 32M run with those Patriots at 2933 C12. Crazy sticks, these. I wonder if I'm not hitting their limits at this point though as this needed 1.895v BIOS set (~1.898v DMM) and MFR tends to get unstable going over 1.9v in my experience.


----------



## coolhandluke41

try to disable all power crap in win and bios and run it @ *1:1* ,wish I could help you some more -still learning this chip


Spoiler: Thank you Pol !


----------



## centvalny

Try 125 strap, cpu input 1.9V~2.01ish and uncore @ <200Mhz than core freq. for air/h20

Good bin chip probably can go 1:1 core/uncore air/h20 @ 5Ghz

I think Giga fixed the uncore problem here...

http://gigabytedaily.blogspot.com/2013/06/z87-windows-xp-downloads-oc-button.html?spref=fb


----------



## sabishiihito

Binned some of my best CFR sticks for a 2800C12 run at 1.65V.


----------



## coolhandluke41

I think something is not right with Aida ..or is she ok ?








EDIT;playing with some TeamXc9 here ,a lot of fun without the pre-sets


----------



## Reefa_Madness

Quote:


> Binned some of my best CFR sticks for a 2800C12 run at 1.65V.


...and I bookmarked your post so that the next time someone posts that you can't mix modules and still have them run in dual-channel mode I'll have something to counter that misinformation.


----------



## Belial

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820231666

2x4gb Gskill 2400 CL11-13 1.65v for just $63. That's way better than crucial low profiles or samsungs just at stock settings for a cheaper price. amirite.


----------



## sabishiihito

Now this is interesting. I seem to need less VDIMM to pass Super Pi 32M at DDR3-2800 C12 with my Patriot MFR sticks than on Ivy Bridge.


----------



## websmile

I suspected stuff like this, it may also be lighter on TRCD limits - normal development on latest Intel IMCs indicates this, I have tested a lot sb against ivy on same freqs and saw at least this - as I have no haswell and it is very doubtful I will buy one, this is even more valuable at information, so thanks for sharing. First hint only, of course I hope for further confirmation on this


----------



## Reefa_Madness

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Belial*
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820231666
> 
> 2x4gb Gskill 2400 CL11-13 1.65v for just $63. That's way better than crucial low profiles or samsungs just at stock settings for a cheaper price. amirite.


Someone else asked about those sticks a few days ago in another thread.

*I am of the opinion*...based on timings and pricing, that those modules are now single-sided MFR and are being made with the Hynix MFR chips that didn't make specs for the higher rated kits (2933 and higher) kits.

For comparison, you look at the Team 2400 kit, the next cheapest 2400 model available at the Egg. I know it is also single-sided MFR. Now look at the other 2400 kits and the pricing goes up way past $100.

The use of these "discarded" MFR chips makes good business sense for them as it allows for the module to be made with only 8 ICs instead of 16, therefore reducing their production costs...resulting in the lower pricing at the Egg.

While it looks attractive at first glance, there is a performance hit from the single-sided stuff, versus double-sided (bank interleave), therefore a double-sided Crucial or Samsung based module will peform better. Will the average Joe be able to tell while surfing the net? Probably not, but anyone looking to run 2400 would probably want to go with double-sided.

Only reason for using single-sided MFR based stuff is for high MHz validations.

Edit: Looking closer at the pics, from what I can see, they don't have the typical PBC for single-sided modules, so it may be that these are using lower binned CFR (those timings don't look like Samsung to me). Then again, I've ordered stuff from the Egg that showed a pic of a D/S module and I received S/S so you can't always go by the pics.


----------



## PolRoger

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *coolhandluke41*
> 
> try to disable all power crap in win and bios and run it @ *1:1* ,wish I could help you some more -still learning this chip
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Thank you Pol !


Looks like a good start....









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *centvalny*
> 
> Good bin chip probably can go 1:1 core/uncore air/h20 @ 5Ghz


How about 50x... 1:1 with 2800(+) memory speeds on air/water @ ~1.3v.


----------



## coolhandluke41

how you change tWRPRE (I'm stuck @20) in bios on Asus guys ?


----------



## CL3P20

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *coolhandluke41*
> 
> how you change tWRPRE (I'm stuck @20) in bios on Asus guys ?


Its affected by other timings.. there is no direct adjustment [ try lowering tWRRD ]

**notice in sabishiito SS above the last 2x 'dr and dd' timings are extremely loose.. those should be 10-13 too


----------



## coolhandluke41

@CL3P nope, it's *tWR*

I really enjoy clocking RAM on this platform ,much more forgiving
Here is some TeamXc9 (1.65v-could probably go much lower







) on Win7


----------



## Belial

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Reefa_Madness*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Belial*
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820231666
> 
> 2x4gb Gskill 2400 CL11-13 1.65v for just $63. That's way better than crucial low profiles or samsungs just at stock settings for a cheaper price. amirite.
> 
> 
> 
> Someone else asked about those sticks a few days ago in another thread.
> 
> *I am of the opinion*...based on timings and pricing, that those modules are now single-sided MFR and are being made with the Hynix MFR chips that didn't make specs for the higher rated kits (2933 and higher) kits.
> 
> For comparison, you look at the Team 2400 kit, the next cheapest 2400 model available at the Egg. I know it is also single-sided MFR. Now look at the other 2400 kits and the pricing goes up way past $100.
> 
> The use of these "discarded" MFR chips makes good business sense for them as it allows for the module to be made with only 8 ICs instead of 16, therefore reducing their production costs...resulting in the lower pricing at the Egg.
> 
> While it looks attractive at first glance, there is a performance hit from the single-sided stuff, versus double-sided (bank interleave), therefore a double-sided Crucial or Samsung based module will peform better. Will the average Joe be able to tell while surfing the net? Probably not, but anyone looking to run 2400 would probably want to go with double-sided.
> 
> Only reason for using single-sided MFR based stuff is for high MHz validations.
> 
> Edit: Looking closer at the pics, from what I can see, they don't have the typical PBC for single-sided modules, so it may be that these are using lower binned CFR (those timings don't look like Samsung to me). Then again, I've ordered stuff from the Egg that showed a pic of a D/S module and I received S/S so you can't always go by the pics.
Click to expand...

How much of a hit are we talking? I mean really, how do these compare, when overclocked/volted to ~1.8v for a 24/7 air overclock, to PSC at 1.75-1.8v for a 24/7 air at 2400mhz CL8-13-8.

I mean that's my choice right now. I know bank interleave affects performance, but like if these can do 2600 CL9 then that's way better than PSC, even if they lose bank interleave.


----------



## Reefa_Madness

Quote:


> if these can do 2600 CL9 then that's way better than PSC, even if they lose bank interleave.


I don't think they will run those clocks at CL9...or anywhere near them for that matter.

Even then, if you scan the posts of people posting SPi 32M runs with single-sided MFR and then compare to those done on PSC or even Samsung HCH9 you will get an idea of the performance hit. Pretty much the only real value to S/S MFR is high MHz validations. The well-binned stuff will allow you to test the limits of your IMC.

Just look at the posts runs done by coolhandluke41 at #1826 with PSC, then at #1830 with MFR (both at the same CPU clocks), or look at centvalny's post at #1830, compare the times of the one done with Samsung vs the one done with MFR (at 3000).

The MFR runs bring up the rear in all comparisons that I've seen.

Edit:
Also look at this (#1418) for his comparison to the GSkill ECO at 2200, plus some of the other posts around it.

http://www.overclock.net/t/1268061/ocn-ram-addict-club-gallery/1400_40#post_19949124


----------



## coolhandluke41

@Reefa_Madness...sure they will run 2600/2666c9 I already run them on Ivy ,wait till you see what they capable @ 2400 first... It gets better ,much better







..still trying to find the limit @ 1.65v lol ( I love this bin )


----------



## Reefa_Madness

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *coolhandluke41*
> 
> @Reefa_Madness...sure they will run 2600/2666c9 I already run them on Ivy ,wait till you see what they capable @ 2400 first... It gets better ,much better
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ..still trying to find the limit @ 1.65v lol ( I love this bin )


You've got the Team 2666 CL11 kit. He's looking at a GSkill 2400 CL11 kit...your's were the top bin at the time they were made and his would be, in my opinion, those that didn't make the grade. I don't think those GSkill will run the same clocks as your Team 2666 will.

So, tell me, not how high are they clocking, but what kind of 32M times are you getting from yours?


----------



## coolhandluke41

sorry I was referring to TeamXc9 i'm testing


----------



## SoloCamo

Coming in to this kind of late here and definitely can't read all 93 pages right now - but what is the general consensus on G. Skill Snipers? I've got four 4gb sticks of the 1866 variant. Due to IMC limits right now, only running them at 1600mhz since all 4 slots are full, but I managed to get the cl down to 8 at 1.55v which is just a hair over stock volts - are these worth trying to push for lower timings since I'm not getting 1866mhz out of all 4 on my board?

On top of that, do I get grandfathered in if I still run a pair of DDR 500mhz OCZ Gold VX 512mb sticks in my file server? lol


----------



## centvalny

TridentX 2600 C10 air

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/16/screenshot001mi.png/

Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Reefa_Madness

Quote:


> TridentX 2600 C10 air


@centvalny, nice, how much voltage needed for 3000+ and are those HYK0, or HCH9 based?

Quote:


> On top of that, do I get grandfathered in if I still run a pair of *DDR 500mhz OCZ Gold VX 512mb sticks* in my file server? lol


Made with Winbond UTT (CH5), *U*n*T*es*T*ed, which turned out to Test pretty darn good.

Wanna trade those 512MB sticks for some 1GB modules, by chance?


----------



## stickg1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *centvalny*
> 
> TridentX 2600 C10 air
> 
> http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/16/screenshot001mi.png/
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us


Air eh? You don't happen to have your PC inside a deep freezer do you?


----------



## Reefa_Madness

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stickg1*
> 
> Air eh? You don't happen to have your PC inside a deep freezer do you?


He has a bag of magic Pixie Dust when it comes to ram, especially Samsung


----------



## centvalny

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Reefa_Madness*
> 
> @centvalny, nice, how much voltage needed for 3000+ and are those HYK0, or HCH9 based?


2V, my base V when testing samsung >2800 tights

I think it is HCH9, not sure though because I bought this kit from neweeg recent 13XX batch


----------



## Reefa_Madness

Thank you.


----------



## coolhandluke41

*tWCL* *5* coming up


----------



## CL3P20

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *coolhandluke41*
> 
> 
> 
> *tWCL* *5* coming up


dont waste your time.. it didnt shave that much at 2400 

these runs, no waza just priority and core set to test gains from timing adjustments and RTL









~28s was as tight as I could manage with these Team 2133's.. 1.96v


----------



## PolRoger

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Reefa_Madness*
> 
> Made with Winbond UTT (CH5), *U*n*T*es*T*ed, which turned out to Test pretty darn good.
> 
> Wanna trade those 512MB sticks for some 1GB modules, by chance?


Heck Reefa... Everyone knows you already have at least a Fort Knox supply of classic Windbond BH-5, UTT etc.


----------



## coolhandluke41

@CL3P yeap ..it's actually slower







(tWCL6 is fast tho )
9-11-11-15 at the moment
*1.67v* when she boot it I was like... get the ..


----------



## Reefa_Madness

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PolRoger*
> 
> Heck Reefa... Everyone knows you already have at least a Fort Knox supply of classic Windbond BH-5, UTT etc.


I might have an extra stick, or two, but you can never have too much Winbond for those old rigs...especially when you have a DDR Maximizer at your disposal.


----------



## centvalny

Walk down the memory lane Reefa

TCCD @ 335-3.1V and +100mhz on cpu



BH-5 @ 271-3.6V


----------



## Reefa_Madness

Couple of very nice samples there. Good clocking FX-55. I could only get 3GHz out of mine.

Those were the days when you would start a 32M run and have time to go make and eat lunch before it finished.


----------



## centvalny

The same SS unit used for so many gen of cpus...still chuggin along @ -20C evap temp after all these years


----------



## Belial

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Reefa_Madness*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> if these can do 2600 CL9 then that's way better than PSC, even if they lose bank interleave.
> 
> 
> 
> I don't think they will run those clocks at CL9...or anywhere near them for that matter.
> 
> Even then, if you scan the posts of people posting SPi 32M runs with single-sided MFR and then compare to those done on PSC or even Samsung HCH9 you will get an idea of the performance hit. Pretty much the only real value to S/S MFR is high MHz validations. The well-binned stuff will allow you to test the limits of your IMC.
> 
> Just look at the posts runs done by coolhandluke41 at #1826 with PSC, then at #1830 with MFR (both at the same CPU clocks), or look at centvalny's post at #1830, compare the times of the one done with Samsung vs the one done with MFR (at 3000).
> 
> The MFR runs bring up the rear in all comparisons that I've seen.
> 
> Edit:
> Also look at this (#1418) for his comparison to the GSkill ECO at 2200, plus some of the other posts around it.
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1268061/ocn-ram-addict-club-gallery/1400_40#post_19949124
Click to expand...

So... you are basically saying PSC > Single Sided Hynix for real world usage on extreme air overclocks? The programs I use specifically and significantly benefit from running high RAM overclocks, so it's important for me and worth it to have a 2400mhz+ overclock (speed is more important than timings for what I do).

Ivanlabrie was telling me that those Gskills would be better and be able to do 2900 CL9s at ~1.8v.

I"m confused here, basically, what's the best value RAM I can get, or rather, is there any RAM that's a better value than PSC 4x2gb for someone who:
a) needs 8gb of RAM
b) is willing to spend time looking for it.

I mean I already found some gskill pi's 1600 6-8-6s on ebay, 4x2gb for $50. I thought those gskills would be a better value based on hearing they'd do 2600 CL9 at $63... but you are telling me bank interleave is a huge performance hit and they won't do that so :X


----------



## Fulvin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CL3P20*
> 
> these runs, *no waza* just priority and core set to test gains from timing adjustments and RTL


I see that used all over, but what does it stand for?


----------



## Reefa_Madness

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Belial*
> 
> So... you are basically saying PSC > Single Sided Hynix for real world usage on extreme air overclocks? The programs I use specifically and significantly benefit from running high RAM overclocks, so it's important for me and worth it to have a 2400mhz+ overclock (speed is more important than timings for what I do).
> 
> Ivanlabrie was telling me that those Gskills would be better and be able to do 2900 CL9s at ~1.8v.
> 
> I"m confused here, basically, what's the best value RAM I can get, or rather, is there any RAM that's a better value than PSC 4x2gb for someone who:
> a) needs 8gb of RAM
> b) is willing to spend time looking for it.
> 
> I mean I already found some gskill pi's 1600 6-8-6s on ebay, 4x2gb for $50. I thought those gskills would be a better value based on hearing they'd do 2600 CL9 at $63... but you are telling me bank interleave is a huge performance hit and they won't do that so :X


I don't know of any results having been posted for those GSkill so you will need to check with Ivanlabrie as to where he got his info that they will run 2900 CL9 at 1.8v. He quoted you pretty specific numbers so he must have gotten them somewhere.

As I've mentioned and supported via the links in my earlier post, S/S MFR based modules are pretty much used strictly for achieving high memory clocks, but those clocks don't result in the best performance. They require a big MHz advantage in order to offset the hit from being single-sided (in the 400-600 MHz range from what I've seen, maybe even more). I have no idea how they would perfom for your stated needs, but I really doubt that they would be your best choice.

If the GSkills are in fact single-sided MFR based, then I would suggest that you look elsewhere, but at the same time, I don't know for a fact that they aren't double-sided. That was just a conjecture on my part based on the available info. If they are double-sided Hynix CFR, then they would be a decent choice at their current pricing. You'll have to decide for yourself on whether to take the gamble or not, however, if you have already found yourself 4x2GB of PSC and as they have worked for you in the past, then that would certainly remain a good choice for you.


----------



## sabishiihito

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fulvin*
> 
> I see that used all over, but what does it stand for?


I was wondering that too, I think I found the answer:
http://www.erodov.com/forums/super-pi-1m-32m-tweaks/36670.html#post516916


----------



## Fulvin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sabishiihito*
> 
> I was wondering that too, I think I found the answer:
> http://www.erodov.com/forums/super-pi-1m-32m-tweaks/36670.html#post516916


Oh, so it's a program that optimizes the mem usage for benchmarks? Makes sense, thanks.


----------



## stickg1

Didn't Reefa post a link to a Maxxmem score I posted for S/S Hynix sticks at 2800MHz, and they were about the same as some G.Skill ECOs I had at 2200MHz. That's the performance hit we are talking about. S/S is cool for high validations, D/S is where it's at for performance.


----------



## Ribozyme

Hello ram addicts. I am looking for a 2 x 8gb kit that can comfortably run at 2133mhz and isn't too expensive. Around 100 euro-150 euro max. I will be using it in conjunction with a 3770k for folding at home. Any recommendations?


----------



## coolhandluke41

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fulvin*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *CL3P20*
> 
> these runs, *no waza* just priority and core set to test gains from timing adjustments and RTL
> 
> 
> 
> I see that used all over, but what does it stand for?
Click to expand...

One of many tweaks for improving 32M


----------



## Reefa_Madness

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sabishiihito*
> 
> I was wondering that too, I think I found the answer:
> http://www.erodov.com/forums/super-pi-1m-32m-tweaks/36670.html#post516916


You were wondering that, too?

Funny guy.


----------



## Reefa_Madness

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stickg1*
> 
> Didn't Reefa post a link to a Maxxmem score I posted for S/S Hynix sticks at 2800MHz, and they were about the same as some G.Skill ECOs I had at 2200MHz. That's the performance hit we are talking about. S/S is cool for high validations, D/S is where it's at for performance.


Yes, it was your screenshot that I linked above (the "Edit" part of my post @ #1854). Thanks for the confirmation of the performance hit from SS vs using DS.


----------



## Reefa_Madness

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *centvalny*
> 
> The same SS unit used for so many gen of cpus...still chuggin along @ -20C evap temp after all these years


You certainly have gotten / are getting your money's worth out of that unit.

See units for sale every now and then and I always manage to fight the urge...maybe I shouldn't have fought it so hard.


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Reefa_Madness*
> 
> You certainly have gotten / are getting your money's worth out of that unit.
> 
> See units for sale every now and then and I always manage to fight the urge...maybe I shouldn't have fought it so hard.


I always wanted one as well...might pull the trigger on one for my future Haswell build, maybe a cascade would be ideal with these chips since they suffer from CBB.

As for the 2400 cl11 sticks, I said sticks with those kinda ic's MIGHT do high clocks like that on Haswell platform, seeing so many 3000mhz runs on air, and that they would be a good choice for Belial since he isn't a bencher at all and will be gaming and streaming basically.


----------



## coolhandluke41

SS units are not cheap and I know that some could be not as loud as others ,I'm thinking more of cold air then SS at the moment ,would love to here some more from 420 since I think he had few of them ,any recommendations are welcome


----------



## centvalny

These ones f/s in xs good enough for 4 cores cpu @ <5.6Ghz testing ram

http://www.xtremesystems.org/forums/showthread.php?285279-VapoChill-LS-and-LianLi-case&daysprune=100

http://www.xtremesystems.org/forums/showthread.php?284864-Vapochill-Lightspeed-Dangerden-Radiator-Reservoir-And-Koolance-RAM-Blocks&daysprune=100

This one built by runmc for 6 cores cpu


----------



## ivanlabrie

Wow, some really nice units there man!
Sadly no $$ for benching gear till xmas...


----------



## coolhandluke41

@ Dumo 100 posts or you can't see (I need 3 more







)

EDIT; there you have it (Samsung can't catch this)-it's very close tho I have to admit


http://www.xtremesystems.org/forums/showthread.php?286315-SuperPi32m-5GHz-amp-4GHz-Haswell-All-Out-Challenge!&p=5192828&viewfull=1#post5192828


----------



## Reefa_Madness

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *coolhandluke41*
> 
> @ Dumo 100 posts or you can't see (I need 3 more
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )


...or buy a premium membership and get instant access.


----------



## coolhandluke41

^^^ that's exactly what they want ...I try to contribute and many others do by sharing benches that takes a lot of time and money without seeing a dime ,that should be enough

EDIT; My first Trident *X* just came in


xxxx1400]xxxx








_8Pack special_ ??-could be Hynix tho
http://www.overclock.net/t/1268061/ocn-ram-addict-club-gallery/1790#post_20125283


----------



## Reefa_Madness

Quote:


> ^^^ that's exactly what they want ...I try to contribute and many others do by sharing benches that takes a lot of time and money without seeing a dime ,that should be enough


Of course that is what they want. Charge you to use the Classifieds.
Quote:


> EDIT; My first Trident X just came in


Purty!

It would appear that on recent models the following pattern has been seen.

S/N 1400 = Double-sided CFR

S/N 2400 = Single-sided MFR

Does your kit fit this numbering scheme?


----------



## Sam OCX

My current guess is that 1400/1500 means that ICs have 1333 9-9-9 JEDEC bin and 2400/2500 is they have 1600 11-11-11 JEDEC bin. Either way, these are clearly dual-sided (looking at the caps) so must be CFR ... now luke, tell us how these clock








By the way, "4GTXD" in SPD is not special - if you look back all the way up to DDR1 - GSKill use module capacity rather than kit capacity there.


----------



## Belial

Thanks for the input guys. I'll just get some PSCs again then. Dang, 400-600mhz difference with no interleave, shocking. Thanks for the specific input stickg1.

back to harassing people who get 2x4gb sticks









edit: to be clear, I'm talking about performance for 24/7 usage, not benching (i dont think there's a difference, but just to be clear).


----------



## coolhandluke41

@ Sam-1400 which was Micron (the SN# on Gskill changes all the time ) and 1T is what got my attention , 4GTXD is weird since a lot of the sets (few years back until now were all marked according to the amount-per kit )
I'm just hopeful I guess ..they sure can bench under cold as you can see in 8Packs submission (I know it's not the same kit







)


----------



## Reefa_Madness

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sam OCX*
> 
> My current guess is that 1400/1500 means that ICs have 1333 9-9-9 JEDEC bin and 2400/2500 is they have 1600 11-11-11 JEDEC bin. Either way, these are clearly dual-sided (looking at the caps) so must be CFR ... now luke, tell us how these clock
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> By the way, "4GTXD" in SPD is not special - if you look back all the way up to DDR1 - GSKill use module capacity rather than kit capacity there.


That's an interesting take and you may be right. That would fit the pattern with Samsung, as well. The HCH9, a 1333 part was being shipped with the S/N "1500" in those 2400 C9 kits and the HYK0, a 1600 bin was being shipped with the "2500" S/N.

Following that logic then, a 2x8GB kit of Hynix based MFR PBC would have a S/N with a "2400" in it, but one made using the older MFR H9C (if used) would sport a "1400". Would you agree?

http://www.hynix.com/products/computing/view.jsp?info.ramKind=19&info.serialNo=H5TQ4G83MFR&posMap=computingDDR3

Over at XS there was a pic posted of the ICs of one of these 2666 C11 kits with the "1400" and it was in fact CFR H9C (a 1333 part if I'm reading the info from the Hynix site correctly).

http://www.xtremesystems.org/forums/showthread.php?280404-G.Skill-TridentX-F3-2666C11D-8GTXD-DDR3-2666-Preview&p=5153644&viewfull=1#post5153644

Therefore a 2x4 double sided kit with Hynix timings and sporting the "2400" number should be expected to be using CFR PBC...a 1600 bin part?

http://www.hynix.com/products/computing/view.jsp?info.ramKind=19&info.serialNo=H5TQ2G83CFR&posMap=computingDDR3

So if you know whether it is a single-sided, or a double-sided module, then based on whether you are looking at a 2x4GB kit, or a 2x8GB kit and whether it has the 1400/2400 for Hynix or the 1500/2500 for Samsung, you have a pretty good chance of guessing what is under the hood.

Does this look right?

*For 4GB modules:*
single-sided 1400 = MFR H9C (1333 part)
double-sided 1400 = CFR H9C (1333 part)
double-sided 2400 = CFR PBC (1600 part)

single-sided 1500 = the Samsung 4Gbit HCH9 (1333 part)
double-sided 1500 = the Samsung 2Gbit HCH9 (1333 part)
double-sided 2500 = HYK0 (1600 part)

*for 8GB modules:*
double-sided 1400 = MFR H9C (1333 part)
double-sided 2400 = MFR PBC (1600 part)

double-sided 1500 = the Samsung 4Gbit HCH9 (1333 part)
double-sided 2500 = ??? (I don't know it)

There is also a Hynix AFR that I've gotten on some generic 8GB modules and it is like MFR so it is possible to get these instead of MFR.

http://www.hynix.com/products/computing/view.jsp?info.ramKind=19&info.serialNo=H5TQ4G63AFR&posMap=computingDDR3

There are also some Samsung variants to HCH9 that have popped up from time to time, so there are no guarantees, but generally speaking, most Hynix based stufft these days seems to be either CFR or MFR, and most Samsung would be either HCH9 (2Gbit or 4Gbit) or HYK0.

Edit: If any of you guys have GSkill kits that you have the heat spreaders removed, could you check them against what I have above and confirm Sam's statement.


----------



## FtW 420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *coolhandluke41*
> 
> SS units are not cheap and I know that some could be not as loud as others ,I'm thinking more of cold air then SS at the moment ,would love to here some more from 420 since I think he had few of them ,any recommendations are welcome


My bigger SS isn't the strongest, but it is whisper quiet, 1800 rpm case fans make more noise. The evap gets to -40°, but ivy/haswell & 6 core cpus get to be a little too much for it at full HT load by 5Ghz. Still good for light loads like pi 32m though.
The smaller one does -15 to -20, & the fan on it makes a delta seem quiet. I haven't done much 775 benching for a while but it would be nice for the NB, & I have used it for memory with a terrible mount (rubber bands holding the evap to the heatspreaders







), at least it's better than air.
After getting the cascade I don't know why I waited so long, it is one handy piece of hardware. Ln2 will always be more fun & useful, but the CC is great for pretesting, & when there is no ln2 in the dewar. I managed to get all 3 at once for a killer price when gray mole was around & had them all taking up garage space.

Used phasers do pop up now & then for good prices, have to be quick for them when they do show.

Spent a while trying to find out what setting I was getting wrong for ivy-like clocks on the 4770k before figuring out my chip just sucks, & started playing with memory a bit.


----------



## Reefa_Madness

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *coolhandluke41*
> 
> @ Sam-1400 which was Micron (the SN# on Gskill changes all the time ) and 1T is what got my attention , 4GTXD is weird since a lot of the sets (few years back until now were all marked according to the amount-per kit )
> I'm just hopeful I guess ..they sure can bench under cold as you can see in 8Packs submission (I know it's not the same kit
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )


Before the April 2012 numbering scheme change Micron was "1140" (11xx), not "1400".

You want me to send you one of my spare set of reading glasses?


----------



## coolhandluke41




----------



## coolhandluke41

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Reefa_Madness*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *coolhandluke41*
> 
> @ Sam-1400 which was Micron (the SN# on Gskill changes all the time ) and 1T is what got my attention , 4GTXD is weird since a lot of the sets (few years back until now were all marked according to the amount-per kit )
> I'm just hopeful I guess ..they sure can bench under cold as you can see in 8Packs submission (I know it's not the same kit
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )
> 
> 
> 
> Before the April 2012 numbering scheme change Micron was "1140" (11xx), not "1400".
> 
> You want me to send you one of my spare set of reading glasses?
Click to expand...

lol man you got that right ,let see what they can do @ 1.65v first

P.S. yes I need glasses


----------



## Sam OCX

@ FtW 420:
1333 tRP 11 is very impressive for Samsung. Are you using a presskit with batch number starting with 1228... ?


----------



## ivanlabrie

Seems like I'll be getting the z87x-oc and a 4770k sooner than I expected since my 3770k took a dump.
Thoughts? I guess I'll play with it first (since it's the only brand that has local warranty coverage in case I screw up)


----------



## Reefa_Madness

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> Seems like I'll be getting the z87x-oc and a 4770k sooner than I expected since my 3770k took a dump.


...are we to believe that you didn't help it along so you'd have an excuse to go Haswell???


----------



## FtW 420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sam OCX*
> 
> @ FtW 420:
> 1333 tRP 11 is very impressive for Samsung. Are you using a presskit with batch number starting with 1228... ?


It's half of a retail 4 x 4Gb kit I got from another user, the batch # is 124400746


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Reefa_Madness*
> 
> ...are we to believe that you didn't help it along so you'd have an excuse to go Haswell???


Not really, just a happy coincidence...I had it parked for a month or two already, thinking it was a dead board.
Sent the board to the local RMA guys (which charge you 20usd just to see and test the darn thing btw) and they told me the cpu is dead but the board is fine.

Perfect opportunity to sell it for profit and grab a haswell rig, right? (In Argentina a used MVG goes for 250usd, and my 6950 will be sold for 225usd...)


----------



## Reefa_Madness

Quote:


> Not really, *just a happy coincidence*...


I like that term...may have to borrow it sometime.


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Reefa_Madness*
> 
> I like that term...may have to borrow it sometime.


hehe








I'll stick with my psc and bbse kits for now though...no MFR love yet.


----------



## coolhandluke41

TridentX 2666c11 (1.65v)

they will run tWCL 6 but the efficiency goes out the window (tWCL is linked to tRDWR/tRDWR_dr/tRDWR_dd=anything higher then 13 suck at this frequencys)
This kit struggles with tWR
(just like in previous Samsung test-no waza,priority,4 cores=no tweaks of any-kind- Win7 )



1.7v (straight up on XMP+twcl8 )


----------



## Belial

Quote:


> Hi, I was interested in the following:
> 
> http://www.gskill.com/products.php?index=598&c1=&c2=&search=cmlwamF3c3g=
> 
> Newegg:
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820231666&nm_mc=OTC-pr1c3grabb3r&cm_mmc=OTC-pr1c3grabb3r-_-Memory+(Desktop+Memory)-_-G.SKILL-_-20231666
> 
> G.SKILL Ripjaws X Series 8GB (2 x 4GB) 240-Pin DDR3 SDRAM DDR3 2400 (PC3 19200) Desktop Memory Model F3-2400C11D-8GXM
> 
> Is this RAM single sided or dual sided?
> 
> We at Overclock.net, discussed this ram, as shown in this post in this thread:
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1268061/ocn-ram-addict-club-gallery/1800_100#post_20155585
> 
> And came to the conclusion these must be lower binned Single Sided Hynix MFRs, meaning they will not have bank interleave, and thus be a good 400mhz+ worse than double sided RAM per clock
> 
> So, I just wanted to confirm with you, are these single sided or double sided RAM?
> 
> Thanks,
> B-dog
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Dear B-Dog
> 
> Our F3-2400C11D-8GXM model are dual sided.
> 
> We hope that would provide a conclusion to your discussion.
> 
> If you have any further questions, please feel free to contact us again. We'll do what we can to help. Thank you!
> 
> Best Regards
> 
> Tech Support Team, F.A.E.
> 
> G.SKILL International Enterprise Co., Ltd.
> 8F No. 69 DongXing Rd., Xinyi District
> Taipei City, 11070 Taiwan (R.O.C.)
> +886 2 2766-7889 #861
> http://www.gskill.us/forum/
Click to expand...

Seeing as they are double sided, looks like this RAM is way better than PSC. There's also currently a 10% off RAM coupon. so that means it's $56 for this RAM.


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Belial*
> 
> Seeing as they are double sided, looks like this RAM is way better than PSC. There's also currently a 10% off RAM coupon. so that means it's $56 for this RAM.


Again mate, saying this kind of ram is way better than PSC is a very blunt and broad statement, specially in a thread centered around ram overclocking for 2d competitive benchmarking.
I'm pretty sure it's a good deal for you, since you're a gamer wanting to stream games online, and would make your life simpler than having 4x2gb of 1600mhz psc x while performing similarly in 3d applications if clocked high enough with decent timings, so do try them out.


----------



## Belial

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Belial*
> 
> Seeing as they are double sided, looks like this RAM is way better than PSC. There's also currently a 10% off RAM coupon. so that means it's $56 for this RAM.
> 
> 
> 
> Again mate, saying this kind of ram is way better than PSC is a very blunt and broad statement, specially in a thread centered around ram overclocking for 2d competitive benchmarking.
> I'm pretty sure it's a good deal for you, since you're a gamer wanting to stream games online, and would make your life simpler than having 4x2gb of 1600mhz psc x while performing similarly in 3d applications if clocked high enough with decent timings, so do try them out.
Click to expand...

simplicity is hardly something I care about, you know better









I enjoy ram overclocking, just as much as you guys. I just prefer to push the most extreme 24/7 overclock possible, while you guys are more for validations and short-term overclocks.

But I thought the whole hang-up with this RAM I had found was that it was single sided, and single sided = no bank interleave, no bank interleave = ~400-600mhz performance loose. But seeing as it's double sided, that means it must have bank interleave. Which means 2600 CL10 or whatever it can do, is way better than 2400 Cl8.

I also dont see the PSC at 1600 RAM. I see them as 2400 CL8 ram, because that's what they do. Just like I don't see i5-3570Ks as 3.5ghz or 3.8ghz chips, I see them as 4.5+ ghz chips.

I mean is it still close between PSC and double sided hynix or what? This RAM, with a newegg coupon for 10% off RAM right now, is $56 shipped. That is basically the exact same price as 4x2GB PSC. It's only a matter of which one overclocks higher at it's max air 24/7 voltage, as they both have bank interleave, etc, so clock for clock, timing for timing, they should be the same?

I mean I loved my PSC, I really appreciate that you introduced me to them. It wouldn't be a loss to go with PSC again. They gave me a solid 10-15fps boost over some 1333 RAM for the same price


----------



## stickg1

I'll see ya a set of these for like $40: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820231468

Just got em yesterday, can't test them out because the board I received is buggin' out. Gotta wait on a replacement.


----------



## coolhandluke41

^^ I think this are BFR ,this kit was flying on SB (it was one of the first kits on egg with such a timings )


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *coolhandluke41*
> 
> ^^ I think this are BFR ,this kit was flying on SB (it was one of the first kits on egg with such a timings )


Those are BFR? What's the serial on them?
You still have them for some Haswell fun?

I'm looking forward to getting my z87x-oc and 4770k


----------



## coolhandluke41

nope ,they were sold few months back (double sided) (I'm not 100% positive this are BFR -Sam would know more)
http://www.overclock.net/t/1268061/ocn-ram-addict-club-gallery#post_17446803


----------



## Reefa_Madness

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Belial*
> 
> Seeing as they are double sided, looks like this RAM is way better than PSC. There's also currently a 10% off RAM coupon. so that means it's $56 for this RAM.


Copied from my post #1848:
Quote:


> Edit: *Looking closer at the pics, from what I can see, they don't have the typical PBC for single-sided modules*, so it may be that these are using lower binned CFR (those timings don't look like Samsung to me). Then again, I've ordered stuff from the Egg that showed a pic of a D/S module and I received S/S so you can't always go by the pics.


Since you got the confirmation from them that these are double-sided, then they should certainly be considered, given that you can get them at such a good price with the 10% off coupon.

BTW, wanna share that coupon? I don't seem to have that one in my emails from the Egg.


----------



## Reefa_Madness

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stickg1*
> 
> I'll see ya a set of these for like $40: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820231468
> 
> Just got em yesterday, can't test them out because the board I received is buggin' out. Gotta wait on a replacement.


That's a good deal. If I didn't already have a "few" extra sticks I'd grab them from you.


----------



## Sam OCX

2133C11 can be anything - BFR, CFR or may be even Samsung.










Got some new rejects in the mailbox this morning...










...and some more potential rejects in the mailbox yesterday.


----------



## coolhandluke41

what makes them "rejects" what are you expecting to get from them ?
as for "2133C11 can be anything" I would say low binned BFR or early CFR


----------



## Sam OCX

The 2666C11 seem quite weak on tRCD and tRP walls - neither of 4 modules boots 1100 tRCD 10 or passes 32M with 1100 tRP 9. Plus, 1100c9 voltage is higher than on multiple kits that I previously had, and CFR that need less voltage at lower clocks/latencies will also need less volts on higher clocks/latencies.

2666C10 - c8 usually has very little relation to c10 clocks, but these needing 1.605 whereas some of my previous rejects ran 1100c8 at 1.585 is also not a good sign.
Could have been worse, my second 2666C10 set from same package turned out to be DOA.

Right now I'm only limited to Celeron's 1100MHz IMC for RAM testing, I will test these for 1333 on Ivy/Haswell before I put them on sale.


----------



## PolRoger

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sam OCX*
> 
> The 2666C11 seem quite weak on tRCD and tRP walls - neither of 4 modules boots 1100 tRCD 10 or passes 32M with 1100 tRP 9. Plus, 1100c9 voltage is higher than on multiple kits that I previously had, and CFR that need less voltage at lower clocks/latencies will also need less volts on higher clocks/latencies.
> 
> 2666C10 - c8 usually has very little relation to c10 clocks, but these needing 1.605 whereas some of my previous rejects ran 1100c8 at 1.585 is also not a good sign.
> Could have been worse, my second 2666C10 set from same package turned out to be DOA.


With all the binning that you do... Your CFR and Samsung D-rev "keeper" kits must pretty impressive... Maybe you can post some screens from a couple of the select example kits that have passed "Sam OCX" testing?


----------



## Sam OCX

My current best pair of CFR can do this:
1200 / 9-11-10-27 / 1.68V
1200 / 10-12-11-30 / 1.49V
1200 / 10-12-10-30 / 1.50V
1200 / 10-11-10-30 / 1.51V
1300 / 10-13-11-30 / 1.63V
1300 / 10-12-11-30 / 1.64V
1333 / 10-12-11-30 / 1.68V
1333 / 11-13-11-32 / 1.52V
1333 / 11-12-11-32 / 1.58V
As for D-rev Samsung - I know some people who have kits running 1400 10-12-12 at 1.65 or less, but I'm not there yet myself.
Looking over at John Lam's posts over at XS, I feel that retail RAM binning might die off faster than I expected.


----------



## Edge Of Pain

I don't qualify to be in this club because I only have 2 sets of DDR3 and 2 sets of DDR2, but I felt should leave this here anyway:


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







Sorry for the awful quality, I don't have access to a proper camera at the moment.


----------



## Reefa_Madness

Quote:


> As for D-rev Samsung - I know some people who have kits running 1400 10-12-12 at 1.65 or less, but I'm not there yet myself.
> *Looking over at John Lam's posts over at XS, I feel that retail RAM binning might die off faster than I expected*.


Because of the use of those binning "modules"?

Looks like with those pieces of hardware and the related software there isn't anything good that will slip thru and end up on lower binned products.

If you buy a 2400 kit, it may run 2500, but not likely to run 2600. Likewise a 2600 kit will not run 2800, 'cause all those ICs have already been culled and used for the higher rated products.


----------



## PolRoger

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sam OCX*
> 
> Looking over at John Lam's posts over at XS, I feel that retail RAM binning might die off faster than I expected.


Thanks for the links on your CFR kits. I saw Lam's thread on binning over on XS... Would you mind elaborating... I'm not sure I understand what you mean? Because an overclocker like Lam has access to that kind chip supply and testing resources or that Ram makers are now going to be binning to a much higher/tighter standards moving forward?

Edit: Is that device Lam uses something new that wasn't available to ram makers before?


----------



## coolhandluke41

@ Sam...Wait till you get Haswell ...most kits don't need much V on this platform









@ Edge Of Pain..you are fine bro


----------



## Sam OCX

RAM makers used the same equipment for ages, so quality of retail products should not change. The problem as I see it is that manufacturers had to remain time/cost-efficient so quality of ICs could vary within the same module, hence as an end customer binning retail you are pretty much testing 16 ICs at a time. Now that this equipment is (somewhat) available for individuals, it's possible for them to bin individual ICs much tighter and much closer to the actual benching scenarios, which creates basis for the playing field to become even more uneven.


----------



## ivanlabrie

Sounds like terrible news...you want 3ghz? buy at least the 2933mhz kit.


----------



## PolRoger

Trying to replicate one of Sam OCX's bench(s)... but I suspect Ivy to Haswell isn't really an apples to apples comparison...

Hynix CFR 2600 10-12-11-30 1.63v:
http://s695.photobucket.com/user/Po...zDDR3-260010-12-11-30-1T_zps00ff3f08.png.html

AI Suite III:
http://s695.photobucket.com/user/Po...hzAISuiteIIIDDR3-2600C10_zps87b6a84e.png.html


----------



## centvalny

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sam OCX*
> 
> Looking over at John Lam's posts over at XS, I feel that retail RAM binning might die off faster than I expected.


Avexir must be behind all of this "home binning" things. Its a new way of marketing from those boutique ram makers..


----------



## sabishiihito

Finally managed 3K on RAM. I have some G.Skill MFR on the way rated 2400 C11, I wonder if they will be able to clock as high and if so, with less voltage.


----------



## Splave

It's Avexir yep







just something kinda fun and new. Trust me Steven kuo does a better job binning than I or John could. Lol. Manufacturers are seeding crazy sticks to certain guys what's the difference if an overclocker aids the binner? Ps. If your mfr doesn't scale passed 1.75v on air it's not great for ln2.


----------



## centvalny

Avexir already a contender on highly binned kits, I guess next battlefield will be DDR3 3200


----------



## Splave

I'd like to see more people try frozen Sammy's
2922 9-12-12-21-108-1t







2.3vDimm -40c


----------



## coolhandluke41

@ Splave can you run Samsung (2666) @3000 on OCF ?

P.S. I will freeze Samsung man ,I promise

EDIT sorry didn't see last pic


----------



## stickg1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Reefa_Madness*
> 
> That's a good deal. If I didn't already have a "few" extra sticks I'd grab them from you.


Yeah I mean I got them in a massive trade. I gave my friend a new GTX 780 I got on Craigslist, and he gave me a Maximus V Formula, 3570K, that 8GB 2133MHz kit, and a GTX 660ti

The RAM isn't really what I'm looking for, it might be a total stud of a kit but I won't be able to test that out for a few days. I have a bunch of parts sitting here needing to be tested and resold.

My name is Stickg1, and I'm a hardware trading addict.


----------



## Sam OCX

@ PolRoger - I'm not sure if mems clock much better on MHz/volt on Haswell, so it's an amazing CFR kit you got there









@ Splave - The thing about Avexir is that they do all this crazy stuff only with the purpose of marketing. When it comes to the memory they SELL, their retail is nowhere near as good as press samples. That is why I don't like them as an end comsumer.


----------



## sabishiihito

Well I don't have cold to work with, only air with about 30° ambient, but I'm proud I managed 32M at DDR3-3000. I actually started trying to tweak the volts too much from the 1M run and it kept failing; turns out I only needed about +0.005V change. I wonder if my CFR can go this high...


----------



## coolhandluke41

nice man


----------



## PolRoger

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sam OCX*
> 
> @ PolRoger - I'm not sure if mems clock much better on MHz/volt on Haswell, so it's an amazing CFR kit you got there


I think Haswell may be stronger or least this particular cpu sample has a better IMC?... 2666 10-12-11-30-1T 1.63v (TridentX 2800C11). I used the exact same BIOS settings as previous run. My board doesn't have on board voltage readout points to confirm voltages with a DMM but BIOS seems to be showing a slight DRAM overvoltage?

http://s695.photobucket.com/user/Po...zDDR3-266610-12-11-30-1T_zpsfccd1167.png.html


----------



## coolhandluke41

@ PolRoger, looks like you on the roll man









Some BFR action (1.8v)



in case you wonder how Pro (mainstream) UEFI look like -this board is almost ready for departure









Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## zeropluszero

possibly maybe 4 kits of 2200C7 is enough


----------



## Belial

So.. when did hynix suddenly become good ram? I thought it was PSC >/= BBSE (ie bbse better for ln2 due to needing high voltage and getting hot, worse for air) > Samsung (ie miracle ram) > Hynix (mediocre) > Micron D9 (bad, but can at least tighten so good for amd chips with crappy IMC that can't go past 1333-1600mhz anyways)?

And what's up with binning? Do manufacturers actually bin their chips? Like with PSC, no one binned anything, Mushkin or Gskill or whomever would sell some PSC as 1600mhz and charge $50 for it, and then sell the exact same RAM IC as $200 2000mhz RAM, and then even more for it on 2400mhz. Just like all i5-3570Ks can basically do 4.5ghz+, all PSC can do 2400mhz+. Some do it on +/- voltage or timings, but roughly all the same (though obviously differences exaggerate on LN2). I have a hard time belieiving any of this Hynix is binned differently, it's just the same stuff sold for higher or lower to suckers. Right? Any indication that the lower stock speed stocks actually can't clock as well?

And what's CFR, MBR, BFR? I understand that's the sub-type of Hynix, just like there was PSC XDZ, XDF, XDE, etc... but I'm getting a little confused on what it means.

So to be clear:
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820231666

G.SKILL Ripjaws X Series 8GB (2 x 4GB) 240-Pin DDR3 SDRAM DDR3 2400 (PC3 19200) Desktop Memory Model F3-2400C11D-8GXM
2400mhz 11-13-13-31 1.65v

this RAM is better than PSC, right? Since it's double sided and thus has bank interleave, and because it'll do like 2600mhz (cl9, cl11, who knows, but even 2600 CL11 is way faster than 2400 CL8 due to huge speed increase), it must crush PSC on air right?

I mean that should easily do 30k/28K/26K/40s or better right?


----------



## centvalny

MFR cl11 3000 test

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/21/screenshot010oh.png/


----------



## websmile

@Belial Hynix ICs BFR, MFR and CFR are *not* like PSC XDZ, XDe and so on - these are no different bins like on the PSC but in fact different ICs with different characteristics - what makes PSC and BBSE precious on benching is that they do 1300+ at tight main and subtimings, good ones do that on air as well, and you won´t see samsung or hynix do 1300 cas 7 or 8 on air at least on Ivy^^


----------



## Belial

so... bfr vs mfr vs cfr? What is the ram that I chose?
Quote:


> what makes PSC and BBSE precious on benching is that they do 1300+ at tight main and subtimings, good ones do that on air as well, and you won´t see samsung or hynix do 1300 cas 7 or 8 on air at least on Ivy^^


I thought PSC/BBSE was so great was because they only care about that 2nd timing, which doesnt really affect benching or real world usage much, so you could do like 2400mhz CL8 even though it was like 8-13-8, whereas other ram would have to do like 2400 CL13 and just suck (if they could even do that at all). As I understood it frankly PSC (and BBSE) could just overclock super far and that was great). Like farther than anything else, and for whatever reason, particularly PSC, it was super cheap ram (maybe just easy to produce).

Then the downside was they got bought out and couldnt do anything more than 2gb density when everyone wanted more ram. a bunch of stupid people saying ram overclocks dont matter or 2 sticks is better than 4 like sheep. or something.

but as far as I understood, PSC/BBSE is still coveted ram, especially by benchers/LN2 but anyone who likes ram overclocks, like people like me who use programs that greatly benefit from ram overclocks in real world usage, because it's cheap but overclocks far. A value ram, in a sense, for those smart enough to identify what is PSC and what isn't.

The only problem, is most benchers are very hardcore, i guess, and want like 2800mhz+, and PSC/BBSE will never do that. PSC hits a good 2000mhz+, and that's awesome, but benchers want the tippity top (because its for benching, not for real world use) and basically it's a price jump from 2400mhz to 2800mhz+ of $50 to $200+. So PSC/BBSE is still great for benching, it just won't ever hit the tippy top and it's only in 2gb density, basically.

Anyways you say you wont see samsung hit 1300, and that's true. But i thought hynix could? I mean this 2400mhz ram im getting, shouldnt it do 2600+ with a good 1.8, 1.85v for a 24/7 overclock?


----------



## websmile

Samsung D Revision, like used on Team or GSkill TridentX 2400cas9 and 2600cas10, is good oc ram for 24/7 use, 2600 cas9 will work with these sticks at 1,8v, at least with the kits I had, timings combination is most likely 9-12-12-2x- on Hynix, you will have major problems finding kits that will do that, normally cas10 is needed at best sticks at 1300, some BFR can do 9, but these are rare and won´t go much higher even at 10 or 11. On PSC, I agree that these are still very good oc ics, I have kits that easily do 1200 8-11-8-28 and will go higher, but these are getting rare as IC is end of life now for quite a long time. in my personal opinion, if you go for 4gb sticks, the former mentioned Samsungs would be my favourites


----------



## ivanlabrie

Good PSC wasn't cheap when it was new...Ram is cheap nowadays in comparison to the 1156 socket era and such.


----------



## Belial

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *websmile*
> 
> Samsung D Revision, like used on Team or GSkill TridentX 2400cas9 and 2600cas10, is good oc ram for 24/7 use, 2600 cas9 will work with these sticks at 1,8v, at least with the kits I had, timings combination is most likely 9-12-12-2x- on Hynix, you will have major problems finding kits that will do that, normally cas10 is needed at best sticks at 1300, some BFR can do 9, but these are rare and won´t go much higher even at 10 or 11. On PSC, I agree that these are still very good oc ics, I have kits that easily do 1200 8-11-8-28 and will go higher, but these are getting rare as IC is end of life now for quite a long time. in my personal opinion, if you go for 4gb sticks, the former mentioned Samsungs would be my favourites


i have a little difficulty understanding you a lot. so samsungs will do 2600 CL9 ~1.8v for a 24/7 oc, hynix is more like 2600 9-12-12-2t ~1.8v, if you are lucky?

Well, I mean i found 2200 CL8 is about the same as 2400 CL 10-11, so 2600 CL10 from the double sided hynix should still be a lot faster than 2400mhz CL8 (PSC max), i mean that's what im getting at here, what's the best value ram for 24/7 oc. These double sided hynix, are basically the same price as hynix ~$50-60 - which is basically the same price as the cheapest 8gb of RAM. If you only need 8gb of ram, you know, which do you get, the hynix or psc. Or, something else? I see you are a fan of the samsungs, but those are twice as expensve in the tridents at $99, and unless you can tell me it's twice as fast....

Like I think my PSC did 29/27/26 40s maxxmem, i feel like I hit 30k but i dont see any of my records showing that, maybe i didnt take a pic of it doing that. These hynix, surely they can do 31 if it's 2600 CL10 or better, right? If I push them around 1.85, 1.9v, i dont need to be as conservative because 2 sticks stay cooler than 4 (as long as I stay below max temp of 70C), and these aren't end of life so I dont need to babysit them at 1.75v-1.8v.

Thanks for your valuable input though, you're pretty awesome. Ebay has a lot of PSC, it's not that PSC it's hard to find, it's that it's hard to figure out what' PSC. If you look for PSC kits that are like corsair, crucial, gskill, the big brands, you'll find they are extremely common on ebay. gskill pis and ecos, when i learned about them i see psc everywhere now.


----------



## ivanlabrie

Finding good kits is hard man...and there will be a difference mostly when doing 2d benchmarks.
Hynix won't tighten timings as much as Samsung, cl9 is doable on cold, same as cl8. Samsung does cl9-12-12-21-1t on air, at 2800mhz with some real good luck and 1.9-2v







(cold air)


----------



## stickg1

You gotta pay to play, there's a reason Samsung D's are more expensive than that 2400MHz CL11 Hynix kit. It's faster and tighter.


----------



## Splave

Samsung for air, psc for ln2, Hynix is just for capacity and fun benching


----------



## coolhandluke41

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Splave*
> 
> Samsung for air, psc for ln2, Hynix is just for capacity and fun benching


I noticed you stop mentioning BBSE .......


----------



## Splave

yeah, unless your imc is frequency limited when cpu speed is maxed out psc is the way to go.


----------



## stickg1

I think all the worlds PSC and BBSE is somewhere in you guys desk drawers.


----------



## coolhandluke41

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Splave*
> 
> yeah, unless your imc is frequency limited when cpu speed is maxed out psc is the way to go.


what you think about 8Packs run ?..looks to me like he was freezing CFR


----------



## PolRoger

Hynix CFR 2800 11-13-12-32-1T HyperPi 32M 1.635v:
http://s695.photobucket.com/user/Po...zDDR3-280011-13-12-32-1T_zpsbcabdd7d.png.html

Looking pretty stable for daily air oc... Rosetta load ~7+hrs:
http://s695.photobucket.com/user/Po...1-13-12-32-1TRosettaload_zps12c0c4ff.png.html


----------



## Splave

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *coolhandluke41*
> 
> what you think about 8Packs run ?..looks to me like he was freezing CFR


its BFR double sided, and i think the sticks died. IMO I think they were just trying to use something a tad bit more current then psc and bbse while at the gskill booth.


----------



## coolhandluke41

now I'm really confused ,was it TridentX 2666c11 tho ?


----------



## Sam OCX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Belial*
> 
> And what's up with binning? Do manufacturers actually bin their chips? Like with PSC, *no one binned anything*, Mushkin or Gskill or whomever would sell some PSC as 1600mhz and charge $50 for it, and then sell the exact same RAM IC as $200 2000mhz RAM, and then even more for it on 2400mhz. Just like all i5-3570Ks can basically do 4.5ghz+, *all PSC can do 2400mhz+*. Some do it on +/- voltage or timings, but roughly all the same (though obviously differences exaggerate on LN2). I have a hard time belieiving any of this Hynix is binned differently, it's just the same stuff sold for higher or lower to suckers. Right? Any indication that the lower stock speed stocks actually can't clock as well?


I would strongly disagree with the highlighted statements.
If you ever go into the "business" of binning PSC (testing dozens of kits) you will find out that there can be a massive difference between bad and good samples. For example, I had X-series based modules that wouldn't do 1100MHz CL7/CL8 with resonable voltage (up to 1.8V) and modules that did 1300MHz CL7/CL8 at 1.7V.
Talking about manufacturer binning - with brands that didn't get too involved with PSC (such as Team, Mushkin) the relation between specs and IC quality can indeed be random. But if you're talking about G.Skill - they had their PSC distributed in a way that stuff with better specs is way more likely to clock better than stuff with lower specs.
If we look on average, e.g. buying a random kit just as long as it's based on X-series PSC, then I would estimate the chances of it doing 1200MHz CL8 daily stable (given enough voltage) at 50-60% based on my own experience.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Belial*
> 
> so... bfr vs mfr vs cfr? What is the ram that I chose?
> I thought PSC/BBSE was so great was because they only care about that 2nd timing, which doesnt really affect benching or real world usage much, so you could do like 2400mhz CL8 even though it was like 8-13-8...


This is not necessarily true. Most (80%++) X-series PSC should be able to run tRCD at 11 at 1200MHz. I can't see a reason to go tRCD 12 or 13 at 1200MHz unless you're running T-series or are having very specific stability issues with your X-series.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Belial*
> 
> And what's CFR, MBR, BFR? I understand that's the sub-type of Hynix, just like there was PSC XDZ, XDF, XDE, etc... but I'm getting a little confused on what it means.


While XD-/XE-/XF- series PSC are more or less the same IC, Hynix BFR/CFR/MFR are not.
BFR was the first to come out, a decent sample of BFR might do 1200MHz CL9 (given enough voltage) but won't do much more than 1200MHz.
CFR is worse than BFR on MHz/volt ratio but stability at 1300MHz+ is possible using higher CAS latencies (10 or 11).
Both BFR and CFR are 2Gbit (2Gb / side) ICs. MFR is 4Gbit (4Gb / side), it clocks roughly the same as CFR on the primary timings but the secondaries have to be a lot looser due to higher IC densityy.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Belial*
> 
> So to be clear:
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820231666
> this RAM is better than PSC, right? Since it's double sided and thus has bank interleave, and because it'll do like 2600mhz (cl9, cl11, who knows, but even 2600 CL11 is way faster than 2400 CL8 due to huge speed increase), it must crush PSC on air right?


I can't say exactly what ICs are used on 2400C11 G.Skills but I guess it's some modification of either Hynix or Samsung (don't expect it to be CFR or D-rev, however). Given that GSKill were recently dumping off their rejects on 2400C10, I'm quite sure that whatever 2400C11 might have will be worse than 1200MHz CL8-capable PSC for daily use.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Belial*
> 
> so samsungs will do 2600 CL9 ~1.8v for a 24/7 oc, hynix is more like 2600 9-12-12-2t ~1.8v, if you are lucky?


D-rev Samsungs rated 2400C9 and higher will almost certainly do 1300MHz 9-12-12 stable at 1.8V or lower. At lower bins this becomes is a lottery, on OEM sticks your chances are almost nil.
Hynix BFR won't do 1300MHz as said above. CFR/MFR won't do 1300MHz at CL9 but decent samples can do it with CL10. 1300MHz-stable tRCD-tRP can vary from 12-11 on good sticks to 13-13 on not so good ones.


----------



## stickg1

That was useful information Sam. Thank you for that.


----------



## Splave

high bin












Still tightening down post results in a bit


----------



## SmokinWaffle

Got some OCZ3RPX1333EB4GK for a crazy low price for when I get more into benching 775 setups, which is hopefully in the next few months. Stock timings of 1333MHz @ 6-5-5-18 @ 1.85v.










Judging by this thread I'm in for a fun time when I have the hardware. Be a good learning experience for me too, hardly know anything about RAM clocking.









Anyone have any experience with them? To be honest, the main reason I bought them was because of the interesting timings, even at 1333/1.85v.


----------



## coolhandluke41

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Splave*
> 
> high bin
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Still tightening down post results in a bit


You probably have all you friends lined up for some samples so I won't even ask or hope for any ,good luck bro


----------



## Splave

no! i dont have much man, 3 sticks







hynix doesnt really do it for me


----------



## Mikecdm

That little mATX, wish I could get my hands on one. But in the mean time, got goals to set with the msi


----------



## coolhandluke41

@Mikecdm ,I talk to Nick ,it will be available soon


----------



## Splave

this weekend I think


----------



## coolhandluke41

^^^


----------



## Splave

?


----------



## Reefa_Madness

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stickg1*
> 
> That was useful information Sam. Thank you for that.


I'd agree and for me, certainly worthy of a bookmark.


----------



## coolhandluke41

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Splave*
> 
> ?


I feel like I will lay an egg before I'll get it


----------



## Splave

how bout dat hynix :X



STill working on it, shooting for 24';s


----------



## coolhandluke41

5.0 air h20


----------



## Belial

Thankx Sam for the knowledge bomb. Ill pop the heatpreader and post the ICs. guess il play with them a bit and just sell them off and buy some PSC.


----------



## sabishiihito

Got dat new-new



Oh G.Skill, you so funny with this "hide the IC" stuffz.


----------



## Belial

Jus5 got the gskills, the heatspreader is weird and i cant take it off or take pics, but i could a section of it and see the ic.

hynix
HTQ2GB3CFR
PBC 209WA
DTLDAG6144

cfr, thats the good one right? Its double sided


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Belial*
> 
> Jus5 got the gskills, the heatspreader is weird and i cant take it off or take pics, but i could a section of it and see the ic.
> 
> hynix
> HTQ2GB3CFR
> PBC 209WA
> DTLDAG6144
> 
> cfr, thats the good one right? Its double sided


Lower bin CFR...might be good!
Have at it


----------



## Sam OCX

Wow, would never have expected these to be CFR. Am really interested how these clock (credit card ready ... just in case







)


----------



## stickg1

Out of curiosity I peaked under the spreader of this kit: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820231468

And I saw Hynix CFR..




Now if I can just get my MVF up and running I will see if they do anything..


----------



## CL3P20

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *coolhandluke41*
> 
> 5.0 air h20*snip*


You need 1:1 uncore!.. just going from 4.8ghz to 5ghz was a difference of a couple seconds on my time. Nice job so far though man.

6m9s - 5ghz 4670k 1:1

Testing my wazza.. found 3.75s so far..

Before:



After:


----------



## coolhandluke41

@ stickg1 try this settings
http://www.overclock.net/t/1268061/ocn-ram-addict-club-gallery/1260#post_19879040

@CL3P20 yes bro I need it=I have to figure out voltages ,it won't happen on this board tho


----------



## Reefa_Madness

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CL3P20*
> You need 1:1 uncore!.. just going from 4.8ghz to 5ghz was a difference of a couple seconds on my time.


I thought that I have seen several posts about being sure to keep uncore at about 200-300MHz below CPU clocks? Seems to me that it was Asus that was telling everyone to do that. Does that just apply to the Asus boards, or did I misread those posts...or where they just wrong?


----------



## CL3P20

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Reefa_Madness*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *CL3P20*
> You need 1:1 uncore!.. just going from 4.8ghz to 5ghz was a difference of a couple seconds on my time.
> 
> 
> 
> I thought that I have seen several posts about being sure to keep uncore at about 200-300MHz below CPU clocks? Seems to me that it was Asus that was telling everyone to do that. Does that just apply to the Asus boards, or did I misread those posts...or where they just wrong?
Click to expand...

When people cant "cut it" .. they try to compensate in other ways .. 

*No, seriously.. uncore is too large of a gain to ignore.

**Asus was just trolling so your 32m doesnt beat theres


----------



## Reefa_Madness

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CL3P20*
> 
> When people cant "cut it" .. they try to compensate in other ways ..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *No, seriously.. uncore is too large of a gain to ignore.
> **Asus was just trolling so your 32m doesnt beat theres


Confidence in one's abilities...I like that.









...and thanks for the post.

...and speaking of Asus...for anyone that might be in the market, I just saw that a couple of the ROG boards, the Gene and the Hero are listed at the Egg. Don't know if these have been up for a while, or if they're new, but in any event.

The Gene, listed at $210, plus $8 S/H:
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813131975

The Hero, listed at $230, plus $9 S/H:
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813131989


----------



## Splave

cl3p, I think up to a certain point 1:1 is beneficial. But maybe when you freeze mem you can get away without it?

our 6.56ghz 32m run was with 5.8ghz uncore and it was still smoking fast like efficiency is 3 seconds faster than asus


----------



## coolhandluke41

can one of you pros make a safe voltage table for air and cold ?

EDIT; based on your experience -"no strings attached"


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *coolhandluke41*
> 
> can one of you pros make a safe voltage table for air and cold ?


That would be appreciated before I get my stuff and blow it to pieces...specially the uncore


----------



## Splave

This hard to say but on Asus and ASRock.......auto is your friend XD they have great auto rules which will raise voltage levels to safe positions as it reads your cache speed etc.


----------



## Sam OCX

more rejects ...


----------



## Mikecdm

Got these top sticks in yesterday. Need to compare them to these original ivy release sticks on the bottom.


----------



## centvalny

@Sam

Probably test with high V?

With Haswell, I use 1.98V~2.01V for all my samsungs to bench air trouble free @ 2800ish 9-12-12-21


----------



## sabishiihito

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mikecdm*
> 
> Got these top sticks in yesterday. Need to compare them to these original ivy release sticks on the bottom.


Hmm, I assume the older sticks use HCH9 while the newer ones use HYK0. Shouldn't be much difference but you never know.

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## CL3P20

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Splave*
> 
> cl3p, I think up to a certain point 1:1 is beneficial. But maybe when you freeze mem you can get away without it?
> 
> our 6.56ghz 32m run was with 5.8ghz uncore and it was still smoking fast like efficiency is 3 seconds faster than asus


I agree for 6+ghz runs. It looks like uncore over 5.5ghz is not a factor when core speeds are that high. For 4 and 5ghz runs though I think are a different beast. Mem on cold pushes the latency tight enough to make up for 100-200mhz of uncore, but still comes up short on bandwidth (again, for lower cpu clock runs).

@ CHL - from my air testing ;

2.2-2.375 vccin
1.35-1.48 vcore
1.2-1.3 SAv
1.3-1.35 IO inputs

Those should be safe for air


----------



## PolRoger

No pre-sets on the Z87-Deluxe... I was trying tighten some of the secondary settings... In BIOS tWR is set to 12 but MemTweakIt is now showing 23??

http://s695.photobucket.com/user/PolRoger/media/Haswell/4770K452666C10tightsubs_zpsc7a52dd9.png.html


----------



## coolhandluke41

yeah ,it's a bit different this time around 16 is the highest setting (most Hynix I tested won't budge below 16~15 when lowering tWCL ) it should change when lowering other settings -can't remember which one right now

@ CL3P -THANK YOU


----------



## Splave

Twr is x2 +1 what is set


----------



## PolRoger

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Splave*
> 
> Twr is x2 +1 what is set


Thanks... So old IVB settings don't correspond to new Haswell? I can't go to some of my old MemTweakIt screens and just plug in the same settings or is it still (~ the same) but just displayed different in MemTweakIt?

Edit: Or would setting in BIOS tWR ~6 will then show ~12 in MemTweakit = same as my (saved) IB screenshot.


----------



## coolhandluke41

nope







not the same
P.S.
look what I found
http://forum.hwbot.org/showthread.php?t=78035

*NOTE*-ES chip

bottom of the pic is interesting


----------



## stickg1

Thanks for the tip Luke.

Sam, what do you do with your rejects? Return them or sell them or what?


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stickg1*
> 
> Thanks for the tip Luke.
> 
> Sam, what do you do with your rejects? Return them or sell them or what?


Ebay them me thinks...you can always check his reject list somewhere else if you know where to look.


----------



## sabishiihito

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sam OCX*
> 
> more rejects ...


I'll take some rejects


----------



## SmokinWaffle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sabishiihito*
> 
> I'll take some rejects


Same here,


----------



## CL3P20

squeaking out a bit more.. still pushing for sub 26 @ these speeds

Team LV 2133mhz @ 1.94v

MSI Z87 Xpower

4670k ES

air



*still got some work on wazza to bring things in a bit

** What IC's you think these are... here ?


----------



## Belial

Okay I played with my Hynix CFR 2400mhz CL11-13-13-31 1.65v Gskills a bit on my MSI Z77A-G41 + i5-3570K system.

I could do 2600mhz CL11-13-13-31 1T 1.8v (all secondary/tertiary just auto, so very loose), and only testing I did was just get into the BIOS. 2600mhz CL10-14-14-33 1.8v failed, 2666mhz failed.

I didn't test much more because this motherboard is extremely aggravating, no control on vtt/imc voltages so can't tell what's the imc and what's the ram really. There's not even a cmos jumper on this board (my $20 biostar am3 had cmos jumpers...).

I just noticed I actually have the psu, ssd, ram, haswell cpu, mobo, so I might just set up my system now (im in the process of moving, bumming a couch kinda thing). No aftermarket heatsink but I could still play with the RAM...

Also, my PSC of old - I couldnt really get 2600mhz to work at all on them with 2x2gb (could boot into OS, stress test a bit, always fail after around 5 minutes, like worker errors and stuff in p95 and it took 1.85v ram). But I'm starting to wonder if maybe the IMC was responsible for that....

because 2600mhz CL11 for this hynix is pretty awesome imo. I think that makes it better than PSC, not sure though, have to bench it a bit. I know IME 2200mhz CL8 = 2400mhz CL11, but diminishing returns and all might change that. I think I only hit 30K on 2x2gb 2400mhz CL8 and rarely, if these hynix can do it that'd be the real test.


----------



## coolhandluke41

@Cl3P can't you do tRDRD 4 on them ?(you should see nice improvement)

as for the sticks ..they are nothing special ,Sam mention this earlier in the thread


----------



## Belial

Quote:


> as for the sticks ..they are nothing special ,Sam mention this earlier in the thread


is that to me? Because sam also said he didn't expect they were CFR, which are the special IC's. I would consider it special if it's equal or better than PSC for a 24/7 overclock, considering that it's the same price as bargain bin ram at $50-60. I didn't pay $99 or $200+ for this RAM.


----------



## Sam OCX

What I meant was that IC choice (CFR) on these 2400C11 is somewhat unexpected while quality (obvious binning rejects) is not.
Belial, may be it's your iMC that can't do 1300MHz stable, happens sometimes. Have you tried tightening them at 1200?

EDIT: For those interested, I usually resell my rejects on German forums. Posting these on US sites such as XS or OCN rarely makes sense since you guys have way too low BNIB prices (compared to Europe)


----------



## ivanlabrie

Wait till you try them on Haswell...post maxxmem and try to validate 3ghz


----------



## sabishiihito

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CL3P20*
> 
> ** What IC's you think these are... here ?


Samsung 4Gb ICs: http://pclab.pl/art51811-3.html


----------



## Belial

Quote:


> What I meant was that IC choice (CFR) on these 2400C11 is somewhat unexpected while quality (obvious binning rejects) is not.
> Belial, may be it's your iMC that can't do 1300MHz stable, happens sometimes. Have you tried tightening them at 1200?


If you mean the PSC, the best they did on 5ghz Ivy:
Good Kit 2x2: 2400mhz 8-12-8-28 1.75v (tight secondary/tertiary)
Bad Kit 2x2: 2400mhz 8-13-8-29 1.8v (tight secondary/tertiary)
Good+Bad 4x2: 2200mhz 8-11-8-27 1.75v (tight secondary/tertiary)

I played a bit with 2600mhz CL9 on 2x2 on the good kit, i got errors and stuff, but I dont know if it was the imc or the ram. I assumed, at the time, it was the ram because changing vtt/imc voltage had no impact on stability (even reducing it didnt make it more unstable), and figured 2600 CL10 woudl be slower than 2400CL8, which isnt true but I assumed so at the time.

As for the hynix, I really didn't play much with them but no i didnt try playing with them at 2400, I'll see if they can beat 2400 CL8-12-8.


----------



## Splave

So
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Belial*
> 
> If you mean the PSC, the best they did on 5ghz Ivy:
> Good Kit 2x2: 2400mhz 8-12-8-28 1.75v (tight secondary/tertiary)
> Bad Kit 2x2: 2400mhz 8-13-8-29 1.8v (tight secondary/tertiary)
> Good+Bad 4x2: 2200mhz 8-11-8-27 1.75v (tight secondary/tertiary)
> 
> I played a bit with 2600mhz CL9 on 2x2 on the good kit, i got errors and stuff, but I dont know if it was the imc or the ram. I assumed, at the time, it was the ram because changing vtt/imc voltage had no impact on stability (even reducing it didnt make it more unstable), and figured 2600 CL10 woudl be slower than 2400CL8, which isnt true but I assumed so at the time.
> 
> As for the hynix, I really didn't play much with them but no i didnt try playing with them at 2400, I'll see if they can beat 2400 CL8-12-8.


Sounds like you just need 1.9v


----------



## Reefa_Madness

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Splave*
> 
> So
> Sounds like you just need 1.9v


Am I mistaken, or is that your answer to every ram question that gets posted??? Vitamin "V"...good for what ever ails your rig.









...funny thing is that you're often right.


----------



## stickg1

I snagged a 8GB kit of that Team Vulcan RAM for $30. It's NIB so the guy couldnt tell me how it performs. From what I've read these kits can be surprising. I think Luke tested a few out right?

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820313353

Did we know what ICs are in this kit? I will know soon enough, heatspreaders beware, I like to take stuff apart!

On a side note, for some reason the guy had 12 kits all BNIB and he doesn't bin RAM. So I'm not sure what the story is on that but $30 for an 8GB kit is pretty sweet even it only runs stock settings.


----------



## coolhandluke41

I did which was double sided ,Reefa_Madness mention some sets that were single sided-same kits

EDIT; ask him to take a picture of both sides


----------



## stickg1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *coolhandluke41*
> 
> I did which was double sided ,Reefa_Madness mention some sets that were single sided-same kits
> 
> EDIT; ask him to take a picture of both sides


I don't think he wants to bust them out of the packaging, but when I get my kit I will take some pics of both side and pull off the spreader. I still have three kits of RAM to test and my damn replacement BIOS ROM isn't here yet. Going to be a boring weekend. All I have a crappy DDR2 boards right now. All my DDR3 stuff is broken or sold.


----------



## Reefa_Madness

You don't have to take them out of the package...the single-sided modules will look just like your TEAM 2400 CL10 kit looked...with a solid row of SMC above the ram's golden fingers and you can see that thru the package.

You can look at any double sided modules that you have on hand and see the difference.

D/S


S/S


I bought a kit of Vulcan from the Egg, based on the results that luke got and according to the product pic at the Egg it looked double-side, but I received a single-sided kit.

I am of the opinon that many of these manufacturers are now using the "reject" MFR chips (those that don't hit the high frequencies for use in kits designed for HW) on the lower binned kits (1600 / 1866 / 2133 / 2400). Cheaper to build using only 8 chips instead of 16 and they have to so something with those rejects to help reduce the cost. Then again, perhaps that's just the 35 years of accounting work that makes me think that way.


----------



## stickg1

Oh yeah, well I bought it already, I'll just check it out when it gets here. Probably Monday, I paid him Thursday I think.


----------



## Reefa_Madness

It will be interesting to see how it compares to your 2400 kit if it turns out to be S/S MFR.


----------



## Splave

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Reefa_Madness*
> 
> Am I mistaken, or is that your answer to every ram question that gets posted??? Vitamin "V"...good for what ever ails your rig.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...funny thing is that you're often right.


Lmao


----------



## stickg1

I fixed my MAximus V Formula, well actually it wasn't broken to begin with. Looks like the IMC died on the 3570K. Popped in a fresh 3770K and I'm installing drivers and stuff right now. Will go to work on this G.Skill low bin CFR kit later tonight. Got some gangster bbq chicken nachos in the oven


----------



## stickg1

Messed around with the G.Skill 2133MHz CL11 CFR kit. Nothing special, I couldn't boot 2800MHz, had 2666MHz but was pretty loose. I'm hungover I'll try harder and take some screenshots tomorrow if I can get anywhere with them. They might want to be cold but I don't have the equipment for that.


----------



## sabishiihito

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stickg1*
> 
> Messed around with the G.Skill 2133MHz CL11 CFR kit. Nothing special, I couldn't boot 2800MHz, had 2666MHz but was pretty loose. I'm hungover I'll try harder and take some screenshots tomorrow if I can get anywhere with them. They might want to be cold but I don't have the equipment for that.


Does your board have a POST code LED? If so, what code did it display when you tried 2800?


----------



## stickg1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sabishiihito*
> 
> Does your board have a POST code LED? If so, what code did it display when you tried 2800?


Code was 55

I tried it 2800 cl12-15-15-33 1.85v i think, maybe even cl13 after 12 failed. I'll mess with it again, luke linked some tips on that kit, I will go over them in the morning and try again.

I just sold some spare parts, I might grab one of those 2400 cl9 kits or if anyone has a kit they recommend in the $75-$125 range.


----------



## coolhandluke41

I just ordered this , I noticed SN# below








http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820231591
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mikecdm*
> 
> Got these top sticks in yesterday. Need to compare them to these original ivy release sticks on the bottom.


and ...*how are they Mike* (HYKO) ???


----------



## Mikecdm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *coolhandluke41*
> 
> I just ordered this , I noticed SN# below
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820231591
> and ...*how are they Mike* (HYKO) ???


have not taken spreaders off to see, but took out the old ones and popped these in and nothing but 55's. I'll have to give them a shot when I have some time. Maybe tomorrow I test them out along with the M6E thats been in the box since weds. I've been focused on sub 6min 32m with the MSI and haven't tried out the asus.


----------



## centvalny

The same new Gskill 2600 C10

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/41/zsamsung601.png/


----------



## coolhandluke41

^^^ this is what I was referring to ,should be (HYKO)


----------



## ivanlabrie

Smells like HYK0...nice!


----------



## 636cc of fury

2400 c8 Ripjaw Z (1/2 of the kit) never dissapoint

pics



http://imgur.com/NlzEiAB





http://imgur.com/iCQde8C





http://imgur.com/4zaHZAT





http://imgur.com/ZAdvhrG


----------



## hotrod717

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *centvalny*
> 
> The same new Gskill 2600 C10
> 
> http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/41/zsamsung601.png/


What voltage are you at with those?


----------



## coolhandluke41

@ L0ud ...sssuuuppeer clean


----------



## sabishiihito

Looks like any decent bin of MFR can do 2933 C12 with enough volts.


----------



## coolhandluke41

is that the last kit you purchased ?


----------



## sabishiihito

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *coolhandluke41*
> 
> is that the last kit you purchased ?


Yep, that's the 32GB Ripjaws X 2400 C11 kit.


----------



## centvalny

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hotrod717*
> 
> What voltage are you at with those?


2V


----------



## Sam OCX

and the binning goes on ...


----------



## coolhandluke41




----------



## Reefa_Madness

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sabishiihito*
> 
> Looks like any decent bin of MFR can do 2933 C12 with enough volts.


Did you really have to drop the CPU down to 800MHz in order to accomplish that? Would it do it at any higher clocks?

I haven't been paying close attention to the CPU clocks on some of your other posts with the 8GB MFR modules, but I don't remember any of them with the CPU downdocked so much. What were the CPU clocks when running 2666 or 2800 with those 8GB modules?


----------



## sabishiihito

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Reefa_Madness*
> 
> Did you really have to drop the CPU down to 800MHz in order to accomplish that? Would it do it at any higher clocks?
> 
> I haven't been paying close attention to the CPU clocks on some of your other posts with the 8GB MFR modules, but I don't remember any of them with the CPU downdocked so much. What were the CPU clocks when running 2666 or 2800 with those 8GB modules?


Actually the CPU was on stock; that's just what it clocks down to when it's idle. I didn't disable any of the power saving features.


----------



## Reefa_Madness

Silly me.

As you might recall, I posted a link to a 4770K review a few days after release stating that in order to hit high memory clocks you might have to lower your overclock, so with that notion in my head when I saw the 800MHz I just went with it...got so caught up with the idea that it would _*require*_ such a down clock that I didn't think thru the logic as to what other reasons might result in it showing those low clocks.


----------



## sabishiihito

And to think, I actually considered getting rid of these sticks because I was disappointed they won't do 9-11-10 at 2400


----------



## PolRoger

New arrival...Team 2666C11 s/s MFR @ 2800C12:

http://s695.photobucket.com/user/Po...12-14-13-35-1TSuperPi32M_zps71f69eae.png.html

Thanks... CHL


----------



## coolhandluke41

nice man ,can't wait to give them another shot on OCF









same to you sabishiihito


----------



## centvalny

Team X 2666 new batch black pcb

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/189/3qsg.png/

2933 @ 1.76V CL11/TWCL7 and tertiaries @ xmp

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/38/gbz.png/


----------



## Splave

Can it boot 1.85v on air?


----------



## PolRoger

I was able to push my kit of Team X 2666C11 a little further... 3000C12 (~1.71v):

http://s695.photobucket.com/user/PolRoger/media/Haswell/TeamX2666C113000C12_zps0d5bf586.png.html


----------



## centvalny

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Splave*
> 
> Can it boot 1.85v on air?


Yep, 1.875V

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/607/pnk.png/


----------



## Splave

^ freeze those









(show me the 2 series bro, I think you know what I mean)


----------



## hotrod717

Is it really worth watercooling ram? With water, what voltage would be stable and safe 24/7?


----------



## centvalny

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Splave*
> 
> ^ freeze those
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (show me the 2 series bro, I think you know what I mean)


Will du









Neweeg still have 14 kits of teamx 2666 black pcbs left. lol

Heres the other sticks


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *centvalny*
> 
> Will du
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Neweeg still have 14 kits of teamx 2666 black pcbs left. lol
> 
> Heres the other sticks


Those are the 115usd kits, right?


----------



## centvalny

^^ The black pcb TeamX yes.

The 3600 valid with Gskill 2933


----------



## sabishiihito

Managed to get one of the OC Force profiles to work with my Trident X 2666C11 kit for 3000C12.


----------



## coolhandluke41

^^^is that green PCB ?


----------



## centvalny

All boot up 1.85V+

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/12/wt22.png/


----------



## ihog6hog

Trident-X 2666C11 Hynix CFR @ 3300+


----------



## ivanlabrie

What about some 2d fun?

Nice kit...I want 4


----------



## sabishiihito

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ihog6hog*
> 
> Trident-X 2666C11 Hynix CFR @ 3300+


Wait what? How?? Volts????


----------



## ihog6hog

^
^

1.85V+


----------



## 636cc of fury

OCF under cold



http://imgur.com/gpCM3pG





http://imgur.com/bVKp6YS





http://imgur.com/Vh9XR5u





http://imgur.com/MECoyOT





http://imgur.com/za5kZQC





http://imgur.com/7t9whz0





http://imgur.com/jBmTZk1





http://imgur.com/HGATxzE





http://imgur.com/WBOz6qk





http://imgur.com/WAMxp03


----------



## Splave

damn did you bench in NY without tell me? Frostay as hell


----------



## CL3P20

The board is strong & carries snow drifts well it seems.
*tnx fir the pics bro


----------



## 636cc of fury

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CL3P20*
> 
> The board is strong & carries snow drifts well it seems.
> *tnx fir the pics bro


Very strong indeed

last screens for this half of the kit.

l0ud_sil3nc3 - 7:18:984 - 40x100 - 1300.8 MHz - 6-10-6-24-68-1 - OCF - GSkill 2400 c8 2x2GB/PSC - 2.1v - LN2 @ all



http://imgur.com/G8Ir0ZZ



l0ud_sil3nc3 - 5:56:750 - 50x100 - 1300.7 MHz - 6-10-6-24-68-1 - OCF - GSkill 2400 c8 2x2GB/PSC - 2.1v - LN2 @ all



http://imgur.com/Tjm2Ep5


----------



## sabishiihito

Got bored, went to Micro Center and found these.




























All of the review kits I've seen to this point have been 4.2x (=Samsung) so I'm surprised to see Hynix show up here. Unfortunately...











That's the highest I've been able to get them to boot. 3000, 2933, 2800...no dice.


----------



## ivanlabrie

Big MEH








Corsair binning practices are strict huh?


----------



## sabishiihito

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> Big MEH
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Corsair binning practices are strict huh?


It's so odd. I mean, most of the double-sided MFR kits binned for 2400 kits use 11-12-12 or 11-13-13 timings whereas these are 10-12-12, and they do 2666 11-13-13 just fine on stock volts. You'd think that would lend them to being strong overclockers.

But I can do this with Vengeance 1866C10 MFR.











I just...WAT


----------



## ivanlabrie

Same kind of newer batches?

I guess lower speed kits are less strictly binned, or maybe just luck of the draw.
I'll be getting some new ddr2 next week, hopefully but don't have any decent 775 mobo yet...Got a Pentium D and a Pentium 4 641 to freeze eventually. Need some e8500's


----------



## sabishiihito

I'm guessing originally Corsair didn't have any high binned MFR kits so they just threw whatever into the Vengeance. Now they're saving all the good stuff for 2800+ for Haswell.


----------



## ivanlabrie

Yeah, probably...sounds like healthy business practices.


----------



## sabishiihito

I mean I have these Vengeance 2400C10 CFR sticks that came out before Dominator Platinums and they can do 2800 C12 Super Pi 32M with 1.75V (didn't try less). I wonder if the stuff available now post-Plats can.


----------



## Splave

That is high leakage series 2 mfr they just need volts. Try 1.8 should do 2933 easy there


----------



## centvalny

+1

Jolt more volts to wake 'em up.....

This MFR is different than most highly binned 3000+ C12 1.65V


----------



## coolhandluke41

Volt to make it fun,volt to see what you payed for









Testing Corsair [email protected] on OCF


and this are about to get a jolt of V


----------



## sabishiihito

Flog them babies!


----------



## hotrod717

Does Ivy memory bandwidth scale to cpu clock. Got a jump in bandwidth from 4.6 to 4.8 or it's a glitch of some sort


----------



## coolhandluke41

no glitch and a well know fact (Google is your friend)


----------



## hotrod717

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *coolhandluke41*
> 
> no glitch and a well know fact (Google is your friend)


I'm a little behind, first intel build. I didn't see that kind of scaling on AMD systems.


----------



## coolhandluke41

^^^ (semi-loose) timings will also help


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hotrod717*
> 
> I'm a little behind, first intel build. I didn't see that kind of scaling on AMD systems.


That's cause AMD has a separate clock speed for the cpu-nb...intel's memory controller is on die.


----------



## sabishiihito

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Splave*
> 
> That is high leakage series 2 mfr they just need volts. Try 1.8 should do 2933 easy there


High leakage? These things are busted reservoir dams!


----------



## phillyd

Just got 2x4GB of the Corsair Vengeance Pro 1866MHz RAM. anyone else tried this stuff out? I wanna know how it OC's (on z77)

Also please check out the *Build Log* where they'll go to use!


----------



## sabishiihito

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phillyd*
> 
> Just got 2x4GB of the Corsair Vengeance Pro 1866MHz RAM. anyone else tried this stuff out? I wanna know how it OC's (on z77)
> 
> Also please check out the *Build Log* where they'll go to use!


It's all about the Version # printed on the sticks.


----------



## phillyd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sabishiihito*
> 
> It's all about the Version # printed on the sticks.


I'll post when I get it. I'm guessing Wednesday at the latest.


----------



## coolhandluke41

Gskill F3-2600C10D-8GTXD

@3000 (2.0v)-loose



@2933 (2.1v)-tight


----------



## stickg1

Those look fun Luke!


----------



## sabishiihito

Interesting...


----------



## coolhandluke41

^^^ see how much you can lower REF cycle..


----------



## ihog6hog

Avexir 3000C12 1.65V - Hynix MFR

OC to 3200 CL8 By Nick Shih @ Thailand


----------



## sabishiihito

I've just realized there are two variants of 512M x 8 MFR, H5T*Q*4G83MFR and H5T*C*4G83MFR. Not sure what the major differences are in terms of overclocking. Anyone know?


----------



## coolhandluke41

@ihog6hog that pic is the most impressive MFR I have seen


----------



## ihog6hog

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sabishiihito*
> 
> I've just realized there are two variants of 512M x 8 MFR, H5T*Q*4G83MFR and H5T*C*4G83MFR. Not sure what the major differences are in terms of overclocking. Anyone know?


H5T*Q*4G83MFR is best for overclock

For H5T*C*4G83MFR is good for low voltage but bad for high speed overclock.


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ihog6hog*
> 
> H5T*Q*4G83MFR is best for overclock
> 
> For H5T*C*4G83MFR is good for low voltage but bad for high speed overclock.


Now, to find those kinds of MFR...someone's gotta make a list.


----------



## stickg1

I went ahead and ordered that Gskill 2600 cl10 kit.


----------



## ivanlabrie

I wonder how good the Ivy-E imc will be...I hear those will have soldered ihs' and might be great for 3d benching on cold if they scale like regular Ivy.
Haswell's ram ocing feats are tempting me but I don't have funds yet, so I may wait and see what's up by September.

Post your results Stick, seems to be a nice kit from what I gather.


----------



## stickg1

Will do, I moved a bunch of furniture for my dads friend and he have me $120. First thing I thought was RAM. Ordered it from the Newegg app on my phone!


----------



## ivanlabrie

haha! Gotta work for them upgrades, huh?

I started accepting bitcoin donations for doing mundane stuff, helping people out via teamviewer/skype and such things...I'm also mining like there's no tomorrow and I'll be getting a bonus at work. I hope I can cancel all or most of credit card debt so I can cut me some slack for upgrades in a month or two.


----------



## stickg1

Well we're remodeling dudes house, so I basically had to it anyway. Plus I got paid my regular wages for my time. So it was basically a tip, or free money. So daddy got him some nice RAM


----------



## sabishiihito

Um, yeah my BIOS was acting wonky before. These Vengeance Pro sticks aren't so bad after all


----------



## ivanlabrie

Not wow material either...but better









Man, I want a 4770k


----------



## coolhandluke41

TridentX 2600

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2844243


----------



## sabishiihito

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *coolhandluke41*
> 
> TridentX 2600
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2844243


How much voltage for that?


----------



## Reefa_Madness

And was that air, or were they frozen?


----------



## coolhandluke41

2.1..I didn't play with it to much (5min) or didn't try different strap ,just want to submit something on HWBOT since I was very busy for the last few weeks

@Reefa- air

btw, same sticks


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *coolhandluke41*
> 
> 2.1..I didn't play with it to much (5min) or didn't try different strap ,just want to submit something on HWBOT since I was very busy for the last few weeks
> 
> @Reefa- air
> 
> btw, same sticks


So, did any new kit beat your best psc/bbse at 32m yet?


----------



## coolhandluke41

I haven't try any PSC/BBSE on Haswell under cold yet


----------



## ivanlabrie

Wonder how these will do: http://www.evga.com/articles/00751/#Home


----------



## Sam OCX

some recent tests

1) 2x4Gb Team 2666C10, set #1 ... Samsung "D"
1400 / 9-13-12-30 / 1.91V
1400 / 10-13-12-30 / 1.66V
1466 / 10-13-13-30 / 1.86V

2) 2x4Gb Team 2666C10, set #2 ... Samsung "D"
1333 / 9-12-12-30 / 1.76V
1333 / 10-12-12-30 / 1.56V
1400 / 9-13-13-30 / 1.95V
1400 / 10-13-13-30 / 1.69V
1466 / 10-13-13-30 / 1.90V

3) 2x4Gb Team 2666C10, set #3 ... Samsung "D"
1333 / 9-12-12-30 / 1.75V
1400 / 9-13-12-30 / 1.91V
1400 / 10-13-12-30 / 1.68V
1466 / 10-13-13-30 / 1.90V

all three sets above are looking for a new home, by the way









4) 2x8Gb Ballistix Sport 1866C10 ... Micron, exact model unknown
800 / 7-8-8-24 / 1.64V
900 / 8-9-9-24 / 1.64V
1000 / 9-10-10-27 / 1.63V
1100 / 10-11-11-30 / 1.72V

5) 2x4Gb Vengeance Pro 2133C11 ... ver 4.21 => 4Gbit Samsung "B"
900 / 7-8-9-24 / 1.65V
1000 / 8-9-10-24 / 1.60V
1100 / 8-9-11-24 / 1.81V
1100 / 9-9-11-27 / 1.56V
1200 / 9-10-12-27 / 1.74V
1200 / 10-10-12-30 / 1.54V
1200 / 11-11-12-30 / 1.50V

6) 2x8Gb Vengeance Pro 2400C10 ... ver 4.21 => 4Gbit Samsung "B"
900 / 7-8-9-24 / 1.60V
1000 / 7-9-10-24 / 1.85V
1000 / 7-8-10-24 / 1.86V
1000 / 8-9-10-24 / 1.57V
1100 / 8-9-11-24 / 1.76V
1200 / 8-10-12-24 / 2.03V
1100 / 9-9-11-27 / 1.53V
1200 / 9-10-12-27 / 1.70V
1300 / 9-11-13-27 / 1.98V
1200 / 10-10-12-30 / 1.51V
1300 / 10-11-13-30 / 1.88V

7) 2x8Gb Beast 1866C10 ... Hynix MFR, one module is so badly tRP crippled that the whole kit fails spec (933 10-10-10)
800 / 7-8-9-24 / 1.56V
900 / 7-9-10-24 / 1.80V
900 / 8-9-10-24 / 1.58V
1000 / 8-10-11-24 / 1.79V
1000 / 9-10-11-27 / 1.54V
1100 / 9-11-12-27 / 1.79V
1100 / 10-11-12-30 / 1.62V

reviews for four kits above are/will soon be published "you know where"

...and some quick PSC suicide runs on LN2 for fun:
1475 / 5-11-7-28
1568 / 6-11-7-28
1581 / 7-12-8-30
...



 for extra humiliation


----------



## Splave

SAM its great to see you using some voltage in your binning







nice work


----------



## sabishiihito

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> Not wow material either...but better
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Man, I want a 4770k


It was late so I didn't get to bench yet, but they'll boot into Windows 2933 12-14-14-35 1.7v, didn't seem unstable at all either.


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sabishiihito*
> 
> It was late so I didn't get to bench yet, but they'll boot into Windows 2933 12-14-14-35 1.7v, didn't seem unstable at all either.


Cool! Those are the new fancy ones, right? Rev.?


----------



## sabishiihito

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> Cool! Those are the new fancy ones, right? Rev.?


Ver5.29 Hynix MFR H9C


----------



## sabishiihito

Even poor Leeghoofd got stuck with the crappy 4Gbit Samsung-based version of these sticks: http://www.madshrimps.be/articles/article/1000465/Corsair-Vengeance-Pro-16GB-2400C10-Memory-Kit-Review/


----------



## Schmuckley

Nice! Thx fer posting er..research,Sam.








I just got some of these..yeah yeah..Y'all are on about max freq on hashwell right now..
I do what I want


----------



## sabishiihito

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Schmuckley*
> 
> Nice! Thx fer posting er..research,Sam.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just got some of these..yeah yeah..Y'all are on about max freq on hashwell right now..
> I do what I want


Nice, the legendary (and elusive) Perfect Storm sticks. What platform are you gonna run those puppies on?


----------



## stickg1

I got my G.Skill 2600CL10's today. Been busy though and going out with the lady for dinner. Might have some time to check them out later.


----------



## Reefa_Madness

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sam OCX*
> ...a video for extra humiliation


So easy..."even a girl can do it".


----------



## sabishiihito

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stickg1*
> 
> I got my G.Skill 2600CL10's today. Been busy though and going out with the lady for dinner. Might have some time to check them out later.


That is a distraction from OC'ing I would welcome


----------



## sabishiihito

4x8GB Corsair Vengeance Pro 2400C10 Hynix MFR @2933 12-14-14-35-2T Super Pi 32M stable 1.8V


----------



## ihog6hog

Update XMP Hynix MFR Profile List from Gigabyte Z87X-OC boot up


----------



## CL3P20

RTL @ 55 .. oh my ;(


----------



## Sam OCX

the daily binning report:

1) 2x2Gb Patriot 2000C9 ... PSC rejects
1200 / 6-11-8-28 / 1.88V
1200 / 7-11-10-28 / 1.65V
1200 / 7-11-8-28 / 1.66V
1300 / 7-12-9-30 / 1.79V
1333 / 7-12-9-32 / 1.83V
1333 / 8-12-9-28-tight / 1.87V

2) 2x8Gb Kingston Beast 2400C11 ... Hynix MFR, sticks won't POST 1150MHz+ on Haswell (work fine on Ivy)
800 / 7-8-8-24 / 1.58V
900 / 7-9-8-24 / 1.78V
900 / 8-9-8-24 / 1.64V
1000 / 8-10-9-24 / 1.73V
1000 / 9-10-9-27 / 1.63V
1100 / 9-11-10-27 / 1.71V
1100 / 10-11-10-30 / 1.56V

3) 4x4Gb Dominator Platinum 2666C11 .... Hynix CFR, tested in pairs since Haswell is not too fond if four modules:
pair 1: 1333 / 10-13-12-30 / 1.75V, 1400 / 11-13-12-32 / 1.74V
part 2: 1333 / 10-13-12-30 / 1.79V, 1400 / 11-13-12-32 / 1.75V


----------



## sabishiihito

I've had issues with some of my MFR not posting at higher speeds on Z87X OC-F; it seems "priming" the board with some other sticks can get over the hump. For instance my Vengeance Pro initially didn't want to go higher than 2666 and I though they were crap.


----------



## Sam OCX

I have 12 sticks of Kingston MFR - 10 of them can POST 1200MHz on Z87X-OC, but only one can POST 1200MHz on M6G.
It seems to be a Kingston-specific issue since MFR from Patriot, Corsair and A-Data works fine on same platforms.


----------



## 636cc of fury

Kingston MFR is fail on M6E?

Have you tried them on the Asrock Sam?


----------



## phillyd

I only have 1 set but I thought I'd share these with you guys, I haven't overclocked yet but I will be sharing the results with you soon
2x4GB Corsair Vengeance Pro 1866MHz CL10




More in the *build log*!


----------



## Reefa_Madness

Quote:


> I only have 1 set but I thought I'd share these with you guys, I haven't overclocked yet but I will be sharing the results with you soon
> 2x4GB Corsair Vengeance Pro 1866MHz CL10


Those are Micron based (ver3.24). It will be interesting to see how well Corsair bins the Micron chips, as Crucial doesn't seem to care.


----------



## phillyd

I'll be pulling the heat sinks off sometime soon. I'll post overclocking results.


----------



## coolhandluke41

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sam OCX*
> 
> the daily binning report:
> 
> 2) 2x8Gb Kingston Beast 2400C11 ... Hynix MFR, sticks won't POST 1150MHz+ on Haswell (work fine on Ivy)


some older gen. Hynix and Samsung won't play nice on Haswell and "some" motherboards (clear sign of bios infancy in my opinion) and will require voltage/timings tweaking


----------



## sabishiihito

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Reefa_Madness*
> 
> Those are Micron based (ver3.24). It will be interesting to see how well Corsair bins the Micron chips, as Crucial doesn't seem to care.


Single-sided with 4-Gbit Micron chips at that. I wouldn't expect much out of those, the same with the 2x4GB 2133C11 kits that are single-sided Samsung 4Gbit HYK0.


----------



## phillyd

Woot, 2200 MHz on 1.65v. What other things can I do to boost the speed of these sticks, or how high should I let the voltage go? 2400MHz crashed instantly.
http://valid.canardpc.com/2846132


----------



## ihog6hog

Share IC pic from Corsair 1866 V3.24


----------



## phillyd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ihog6hog*
> 
> Share IC pic from Corsair 1866 V3.24
> -snip-


how did you remove the heat sinks?


----------



## sabishiihito

Dominator Platinum 2133C9 HCH9 seems to like my Haswell setup. 2600C10 was easy at 1.65V.


----------



## sabishiihito

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phillyd*
> 
> how did you remove the heat sinks?


It's easy, remove the clip first (the colored part that has the Corsair logo on it).


----------



## phillyd

Nice OC!

My best OC attempt.
Corsair Vengeance Pro 2x4GB
Stock: 1866MHz. 1.5v, CL10
OC: 2200MHz, 1.65v, 9,10,9,27
http://valid.canardpc.com/2846214


----------



## Splave

Time to bin out all my psc





















on haswell



Done with about a tenth of it



Suprised most does 2666 c8


----------



## Reefa_Madness

So adding to the knowledge base we now know that Corsair "v3.24" is using SpecTek (Micron) 4Gbit ICs. The 4GB modules are single-sided and the 8GB are double-sided (Mr. Obvious here).

Also, from a post by Sam in a thread over at XS "ver5.13" is using Hynix 2Gbit EFR...not very OC friendly, BTW. In other words, put EFR based stuff on your IGNORE list. Believe me, I have some generic EFR stuff and 1866 seems to be my max.


----------



## centvalny

OCF-M testing with MFR

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/841/1k94.png/


----------



## hotrod717

Look what showed up on my doorstep today!

I wanted these for longest for my AMD rig, but since I moved to Intel, wondering how these will do. Didn't want to play nice with 4 sticks, 2 sticks are rock solid.


----------



## Splave

My 4 sticks are all great. Very nice bin







good luck









Any of you Canada bros just sell 4 sticks of 2400 patriot c9 on eBay?


----------



## Reefa_Madness

I finally broke down and bought a kit of highly binned HYK0...the GSkill 2600 C10...or so I thought.

Just received the kit today and it has the S/N with "1500" (HCH9). To date I haven't seen anyone else post that they received this 2600 C10 kit with anything other than HYK0s (2500). Anybody seen otherwise? I do however remember that there were 2666 C10 kits with the 1500 S/N.

I don't really mind, except that I went back and forth or whether I wanted to get some high-end HYK0 and when I finally pull the trigger I ended up geting something else. Kinda funny how that turned out, huh?

Will throw them in later and see how they act.


----------



## sabishiihito

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Reefa_Madness*
> 
> I finally broke down and bought a kit of highly binned HYK0...the GSkill 2600 C10...or so I thought.
> 
> Just received the kit today and it has the S/N with "1500" (HCH9). To date I haven't seen anyone else post that they received this 2600 C10 kit with anything other than HYK0s (2500). Anybody seen otherwise? I do however remember that there were 2666 C10 kits with the 1500 S/N.
> 
> I don't really mind, except that I went back and forth or whether I wanted to get some high-end HYK0 and when I finally pull the trigger I ended up geting something else. Kinda funny how that turned out, huh?
> 
> Will throw them in later and see how they act.


OCaholic received a 1500 kit for review: http://ocaholic.ch/modules/xcgal/thumbnails.php?album=lastup&cat=-2200


----------



## coolhandluke41

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Splave*
> 
> Time to bin out all my psc
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> on haswell
> 
> 
> 
> Done with about a tenth of it
> 
> 
> 
> Suprised most does 2666 c8


what bios ver. ?


----------



## Reefa_Madness

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sabishiihito*
> 
> OCaholic received a 1500 kit for review: http://ocaholic.ch/modules/xcgal/thumbnails.php?album=lastup&cat=-2200


Thanks for that link. Appears to perform as expected for HCH9.

Didn't you get a kit of 2400s with HYK0 a while back? If so, how did they clock for you?

My "1500s" are week 24, therefore they aren't too far removed from their production, so GSkill is still finding some HCH9 chips lying around.


----------



## stickg1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Reefa_Madness*
> 
> Thanks for that link. Appears to perform as expected for HCH9.
> 
> Didn't you get a kit of 2400s with HYK0 a while back? If so, how did they clock for you?
> 
> My "1500s" are week 24, therefore they aren't too far removed from their production, so GSkill is still finding some HCH9 chips lying around.


I just got that same kit and haven't opened it up yet. I'll look into what s/n ICs I got in mine.


----------



## sabishiihito

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Reefa_Madness*
> 
> Thanks for that link. Appears to perform as expected for HCH9.
> 
> Didn't you get a kit of 2400s with HYK0 a while back? If so, how did they clock for you?
> 
> My "1500s" are week 24, therefore they aren't too far removed from their production, so GSkill is still finding some HCH9 chips lying around.


Yeah I have the 2400C9 4x4GB kit that are HYK0, I haven't pushed them very far as they were running in my 24/7 system for a while but I know I at least benched them at 2666C10 but don't remember how much voltage it took, I'll see if I can find some screenshots.


----------



## stickg1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stickg1*
> 
> I just got that same kit and haven't opened it up yet. I'll look into what s/n ICs I got in mine.


Mine have 1500 in the middle of the serial number. Is that the 1500 vs 2500 you were referring too?


----------



## hotrod717

My little collection is growing......

^1600 6-8-6-24 1.5v ( PSC ) Had these up to 2000mhz w/ 1.65v

^^ 2133 9-11-10-28 1.65v ( ???) Haven't overvolted yet, but they tighten up nicely with lower freq.
^^^ 2600 10-12-12-31 1.65 ( HYKO ) Haven't overvolted yet, but tighten up nicely with lower freq.


^^^^ Newest edition 2000 7-9-7-24 1.65v ( PSC )
^^^^^ Sansung 22nm 1600 11-11-11-28 1.35v Had these up to 2133 with 1.65v

My intention is to start oc'ing these sets, but due to my never ending build(s), haven't had time to concentrate on the ram.. I have some watercooling for the ram on the way as well.


----------



## coolhandluke41

TeamX 2666c11 (black-new batch-week 13/13







)
straight boot


----------



## Reefa_Madness

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stickg1*
> 
> Mine have 1500 in the middle of the serial number. Is that the 1500 vs 2500 you were referring too?


Yes, that's what I was referring to. It is the 5th thru the 8th digits of the serial number.

Perhaps they ran out of good HYK0 and had to start using HCH9 again.


----------



## stickg1

Sorry if this is a noob question but what are the major difference between those two ICs? I just installed the RAM, haven't tried clocking yet, kind of burnt out from the long work week.


----------



## coolhandluke41

Air (1.85v)....cold soon


----------



## Splave

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stickg1*
> 
> Sorry if this is a noob question but what are the major difference between those two ICs? I just installed the RAM, haven't tried clocking yet, kind of burnt out from the long work week.


pretty sure one just needs a bit more volts on average


----------



## Sam OCX

@ Splave
Good luck with PSC binning on Haswell. May be ASRock is different but when it comes to PSC/BBSE binning, my three ASUS boards (M6G, M6E, M6E) are the biggest piece of unpredictable **** you can ever imagine.


----------



## coolhandluke41

I'm having difficult time with PSC/BBSE on ASRock as well


----------



## centvalny

Test tcwl 6

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/849/dgzm.png/


----------



## Splave

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sam OCX*
> 
> @ Splave
> Good luck with PSC binning on Haswell. May be ASRock is different but when it comes to PSC/BBSE binning, my three ASUS boards (M6G, M6E, M6E) are the biggest piece of unpredictable **** you can ever imagine.


Seems like I get a slow run once in a while that try's to slip a 2600 stick into the 2666 bin. Rerun and it fails loop 13. It's like there is error correction or something.


----------



## dean_8486

Corsair Platinum 2800 (v5.12 12-14-14-36 2T) here, what is max safe 24/7 volts for this stuff, its rated for 1.65v
edit. is there a program like Memtweakit for MSI?


----------



## CL3P20

Quote:
Originally Posted by *dean_8486* 

Corsair Platinum 2800 (v5.12 12-14-14-36 2T) here, what is max safe 24/7 volts for this stuff, its rated for 1.65v
edit. is there a program like Memtweakit for MSI?



> *snip*


 You should be safe for daily use up to 1.8v .. the Plat. series is pretty robust regardless of IC. Corsair seems to bin low leakage IC's that clock well on air. My set is CFR and likes over 2v on air for benching.. with the included fan they dont even get warm.

**As for memtweakit.. you can use the newest 2.0+ version for viewing.. but only Intel XTU adjusts timings for Haswell [and only supports Win Vista, 7, 8.. not XP]. You can DL it off hwbot.


----------



## dean_8486

Thanks, I will download XTU and see what I can do!


----------



## stickg1

I only had a few minutes but I figured I should post something about my G,Skill 2600CL10 kit. This is 2800MHz, what subs should I be tightening?

http://s1061.photobucket.com/user/stickg1/media/sammie2800_zpsd9384a3c.jpg.html


----------



## Splave

hows this looking XD
tRFC 78


----------



## coolhandluke41

@stickg1 for benching or 24/7 ?

@ Splave ..looks slow.
.
.
.
.
.
.jk


----------



## stickg1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *coolhandluke41*
> 
> @stickg1 for benching or 24/7 ?


Doesn't have to be stable, just benching for now. When I want stability I have no problem loading the XMP profile because this stuff is pretty sweet at stock, for me anyway.


----------



## phillyd

Hey guys, I'm running Corsair Vengeance Pro 1866MHz 1.5v overclocked to 2200MHz at 1.65v. Other than loosening the timings, what can I do to increase the overclocking range. How much voltage is safe?


----------



## coolhandluke41

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stickg1*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *coolhandluke41*
> 
> @stickg1 for benching or 24/7 ?
> 
> 
> 
> Doesn't have to be stable, just benching for now. When I want stability I have no problem loading the XMP profile because this stuff is pretty sweet at stock, for me anyway.
Click to expand...

set LB 5 and try 2600/2666 @ 9-12-12 (tCKE on Auto),you should have pre-sets for Samsung on that board -you can take it from there


EDIT; you can learn a lot from here
http://www.xtremesystems.org/forums/showthread.php?280903-SuperPi32m-5Ghz-Ivy-All-Out-Challenge!


----------



## CL3P20

@ splave - no wazza too.. thats quick.

**Of course your uncore is 1mhz much too fast though  lolz


----------



## Splave

No uncore rules brah! Lmao


----------



## Sam OCX

Some fooling around with yet another set of single-sided MFR ...

800 / 7-8-8-24 / 1.48V
900 / 7-9-9-24 / 1.64V
1000 / 7-10-9-24 / 1.91V
900 / 8-10-9-24 / 1.45V
1000 / 8-10-9-24 / 1.61V
1100 / 8-11-10-24 / 1.81V
1000 / 9-10-9-27 / 1.44V
1100 / 9-11-10-27 / 1.57V
1200 / 9-12-11-27 / 1.74V
1100 / 10-11-10-30 / 1.43V
1200 / 10-12-11-30 / 1.54V
1300 / 10-13-12-30 / 1.69V
1400 / 10-14-13-30 / 1.88V
1200 / 11-12-11-32 / 1.43V
1300 / 11-13-12-32 / 1.55V
1400 / 11-14-13-32 / 1.66V
1466 / 11-14-13-32 / 1.76V
1500 / 11-15-14-40 / 1.81V
1550 / 11-15-14-40 / 1.90V
1575 / 11-15-14-40 / 1.97V
1600 / 11-16-14-40 / 2.02V
1300 / 12-13-12-35 / 1.44V
1400 / 12-14-13-35 / 1.54V
1466 / 12-15-13-35 / 1.60V
1500 / 12-15-14-40 / 1.63V
1550 / 12-15-14-40 / 1.70V
1575 / 12-16-14-40 / 1.73V


----------



## hotrod717

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stickg1*
> 
> I only had a few minutes but I figured I should post something about my G,Skill 2600CL10 kit. This is 2800MHz, what subs should I be tightening?
> 
> http://s1061.photobucket.com/user/stickg1/media/sammie2800_zpsd9384a3c.jpg.html


Looks like you need to take a look at your cpu oc. 1.288v for 4 giggles is odd.???


----------



## centvalny

M 4X4 boot @ 3300

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/853/x3y.png/


----------



## PedroC1999

Quick question, 1639MHz @ 8 8 8 24 vs 1968MHz @ 10 10 10 28?

What do you guys recommend for gaming/benching/folding?


----------



## Reefa_Madness

@centvalny, what are your thoughts on that ASRock Z87M OC Formula now that you've had a chance to play with it a bit?

Seems to be clocking ram pretty good for you so I'm curious as to whether it, or the M6E has been better for you with respect to memory OC. Or is it too early to have an opinion?


----------



## Splave

Tough question! (When both sponsors watching)


----------



## centvalny

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Reefa_Madness*
> 
> @centvalny, what are your thoughts on that ASRock Z87M OC Formula now that you've had a chance to play with it a bit?
> 
> Seems to be clocking ram pretty good for you so I'm curious as to whether it, or the M6E has been better for you with respect to memory OC. Or is it too early to have an opinion?


Both awesome for clocking ram, comparable on sub timings too.


----------



## Reefa_Madness

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *centvalny*
> 
> Both awesome for clocking ram, comparable on sub timings too.


Thanks. They both do seem to do a good job clocking ram.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Splave*
> 
> Tough question! (When both sponsors watching)


Sorry, didn't know about that.


----------



## coolhandluke41

PSC+AIR+Haswell= pain


----------



## Splave

Reefs I'm just teasing my bro









Nice clocks chl


----------



## PedroC1999

Guys, really need to know.

I can overclock my 1639MHz 8-8-8-24 RAM to 1968 10-10-10-27-24 and maybe a bit lower timings.

Would it be worth it for benching/gaming and folding?


----------



## stickg1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PedroC1999*
> 
> Guys, really need to know.
> 
> I can overclock my 1639MHz 8-8-8-24 RAM to 1968 10-10-10-27-24 and maybe a bit lower timings.
> 
> Would it be worth it for benching/gaming and folding?


I would probably run the benchmarks and see what scores better. If it's stable, then keep it.


----------



## [CyGnus]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PedroC1999*
> 
> Guys, really need to know.
> 
> I can overclock my 1639MHz 8-8-8-24 RAM to 1968 10-10-10-27-24 and maybe a bit lower timings.
> 
> Would it be worth it for benching/gaming and folding?


Intel favors Ram Speed rather then timings but nothing like to test yourself though benching will be the only place were you will see a difference, games will not change much maybe 1 fps if so and folding will be the same TPF


----------



## PedroC1999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stickg1*
> 
> I would probably run the benchmarks and see what scores better. If it's stable, then keep it.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[CyGnus]*
> 
> Intel favors Ram Speed rather then timings but nothing like to test yourself though benching will be the only place were you will see a difference, games will not change much maybe 1 fps if so and folding will be the same TPF


Its actually for my FX 6300 rig, the 3820 isnt ready yet xD


----------



## [CyGnus]

PedroC1999 then go for the 1600 cas 8


----------



## PedroC1999

Im at...

1968 @ (1T) 10-10-9-23 (38T)

What do you gusy use to benchmark the RAM, need to know if im improving well


----------



## [CyGnus]

Maxmem preview is good to quick check if its better


----------



## stickg1

Just got these in, does Team Group make their own ICs?

http://s1061.photobucket.com/user/stickg1/media/IMG_20130701_183648_137_zps14f0e285.jpg.html

http://s1061.photobucket.com/user/stickg1/media/IMG_20130701_183801_003_zpsfbc2941e.jpg.html


----------



## Reefa_Madness

No, but they make their own silkscreen.

I bought a kit of those that coolhandluke41 had listed and their S/N is only 3 away from yours..."8006" at the end!

His clocked pretty good and the best guess, based on timings and voltage, was Hynix CFR.

http://www.overclock.net/t/1268061/ocn-ram-addict-club-gallery/1240_40#post_19879040

http://www.overclock.net/t/1268061/ocn-ram-addict-club-gallery/1240_40#post_19879645

Check out the text at the bottom of the second link...it is a response to a question that you had posted.









I only tested them at stock and put them aside for the time being, as I had some other stuff I was messing around with. Forgot all about them until a couple of days ago when I saw another seller with some and grabbed a couple more kits. Where did you get yours?


----------



## stickg1

Ohh yeaahh, I remember that.

Haven't tried them yet, I did play with those G.Skill samsungs the other day and I've gamed for a few hours at these settings no problem. Thank you CHL! You're advice was spot on!

http://s1061.photobucket.com/user/stickg1/media/samsungTIGHT2600cl9_zpsccfb8674.jpg.html


----------



## coolhandluke41

@stickg1 ,nice find they are very nice CFR for the money ,enjoy









EDIT ; as for Gskill ,play with them some more they could do a little better for benching but as bandwidth is concern (they are great for it ) -looks good (I'm benching this 2.03v all day long ,really happy with this set )


----------



## sabishiihito

Wonder if there is anything I can do to get this 32M stable. The voltage reading in GTL is incorrect; I'm guessing that's an incompatibility with the Windows 8.1 Preview. It is actually 1.85v.


----------



## coolhandluke41

TeamX 2666 on air ...3440 possible

http://hwbot.org/submission/2396730_coolhand411_memory_clock_ddr3_sdram_1715.7_mhz?recalculate=true


----------



## Reefa_Madness

Quote:


> TeamX 2666 on air ...3440 possible


Pretty strong IMC that 4770K of yours has.


----------



## coolhandluke41

it's limited by RAM


----------



## Reefa_Madness

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *coolhandluke41*
> 
> it's limited by RAM


On one hand, that's a nice problem to have, on the other hand, the solution to that problem is acquiring expensive ram...a not so nice a problem.

Based on how others have been faring with Haswell, I'd say that given the chance, the line of guys willing to swap places with you and your "problem" would probably be quite long.


----------



## centvalny

Tighten up mfr

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/29/m29.png/


----------



## Splave

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *coolhandluke41*
> 
> it's limited by RAM


try each stick in each slot 1 at a time. You might get a pleasant surprise


----------



## Sam OCX

@luke, 1720 sounds more like an IMC limit to me ... my lower-binned MFR barely clears specs but has no problems doing this (all on air, direct boot)


----------



## stickg1

I think something is wrong with my Vulcans. They will blue screen on the XMP profile. I tried overclocking, couldn't even POST @ 2000MHz 10-12-11-30. Worst. Kit. Ever! Actually I'm pretty sure it's just defective.


----------



## Reefa_Madness

How / where did you get that kit? Was it one of those "free-with-mobo" deals?


----------



## stickg1

Got it from the marketplace BNIB $30. He has more, I'm trying to get them replaced.


----------



## CL3P20

CFR testing on Mpower Max..this took a while to get dialed in.

'dirty run'..has some potential; will try with tweaks and wazza soon as the board is dry



hyk0 was not playing well at all..although the Xpower seems to like it.


----------



## coolhandluke41

@ Sam... lets see what your "high" binned MFR can do ..lol








P.S. you running different strip ..







(didn't try that yet ,the validation I made was like 30min tweaks in all







..no 23 just freeze-1.85v )


----------



## centvalny

Mix mfr

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/203/9nen.png/


----------



## Splave

@ Cl3p nice run









@ cent yin and yang rig I love it

Bought these right before I moved and forgot I had them. Let's see how haswell likes them.


----------



## Splave

how to make mediocre stick great.........................



I have THE sickness


----------



## SmokinWaffle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Splave*
> 
> how to make mediocre stick great.........................
> 
> 
> 
> I have THE sickness





















Excuse the awful picture..


----------



## Reefa_Madness

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Splave*
> I have THE sickness


From the looks of things, your sickness is contagious.


----------



## centvalny

I'm thinkin' to set a benching corner on my walk in cooler just for July/August time. Lol


----------



## Splave

Have 4 special sticks going to try them one at a time







First one no CB/CBB


----------



## Reefa_Madness

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *centvalny*
> 
> I'm thinkin' to set a benching corner on my walk in cooler just for July/August time. Lol


You do that and before you know it *Splace* and *loud* will be emptying out their largest closet and installing walk-in-coolers in their home. Plus we'll need a new definition for "ambient".


----------



## coolhandluke41

cool pics Splave


----------



## [CyGnus]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *coolhandluke41*
> 
> cool pics Splave


+1


----------



## stickg1

That's awesome Splave, you found your rainy day RAM stash!

I've been going total system stability under load...


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



http://s1061.photobucket.com/user/stickg1/media/gtx760allOC_zps763f7c7a.png.html



This RAM is working better than I expected, definitely worth the $129 pricetag..

EDIT: Disregard the 4GHz 3770K, still on stock cooling..


----------



## coolhandluke41

you can loosen up tRAS (28~30) and secondery's ..it will allow lower voltage and possibly 2666


----------



## Bullant

Testing some new Pis memory's I just bought and my testing is done on ivy to compare memory from my current memory's to see how the new ones fair,well this one dim does 8-11-8 -2600Mhz twcl6 1.82v 32M stable,CPU and memory on air.Have another 3 dims coming and one more in there that is from this batch so Hopefully as good as this one


----------



## Splave

C6's or 8


----------



## Bullant

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Splave*
> 
> C6's or 8


2000 cl6


----------



## coolhandluke41

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bullant*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Splave*
> 
> C6's or 8
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2000 cl6
Click to expand...

they all must be in Australia ...can't find one set here


----------



## Splave

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bullant*
> 
> 2000 cl6


I have l0uds set on loan, they are pretty beast bin for sure.


----------



## centvalny

Bios L1.32C 4X4GB @ 3333

Happy fourth!


----------



## Bullant

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Splave*
> 
> I have l0uds set on loan, they are pretty beast bin for sure.


Yeah they are,they are same memory's that did 2700Mhz 6-10-6 twcl6 on ivy only this one dim is a freak
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *coolhandluke41*
> 
> they all must be in Australia ...can't find one set here


Yeah man I bought 2x3x2gb kits of eBay for $90 each kit ,6 Dims in total


----------



## Sam OCX

Some low-end CFR and MFR binning:

1) Kingston Beast 1600C9 MFR: 1100 / 9-11-10 / 1.73V, 1200 / 10-12-11 / 1.70V, 1300 no POST
2) another Beast 2400C11 MFR: 1100 / 9-11-10 / 1.69V, 1200 / 10-12-11 / 1.67V, 1300 no POST
3) Arse 2133C9 CFR: 1300 / 10-13-12 / 1.74V, 1400 / 11-14-13 / 1.72V
4) RipjawsX 2133C9 CFR: 1300 / 10-13-12 / 1.75V, 1400 / 11-14-13 / 1.71V
5) new RipjawsZ 2133C9 CFR: 1400 / 11-13-12 / 1.64V


----------



## Splave

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bullant*
> 
> Yeah they are,they are same memory's that did 2700Mhz 6-10-6 twcl6 on ivy only this one dim is a freak
> Yeah man I bought 2x3x2gb kits of eBay for $90 each kit ,6 Dims in total


we are no longer friends


----------



## Bullant

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Splave*
> 
> we are no longer friends


Hehe


----------



## SmokinWaffle

Are all Perfect Storms Hypers? Been reading that some kids were BBSE...not sure how true that is though...

Getting a good deal on some soon, hopefully.


----------



## Sam OCX

no, not all PerfectStorm kits are Hypers, 2000C9, 2133C9 and 2200C9 can also be BBSE

TridentX 2666C11 CFR:
1000 / 7-9-8-24 / 1.73V
1100 / 8-10-9-24 / 1.66V
1200 / 9-11-10-27 / 1.61V
1300 / 9-12-11-27 / 1.80V
1300 / 10-12-11-30 / 1.55V
1400 / 10-13-12-30 / 1.73V
1400 / 11-13-13-32 / 1.52V
1400 / 11-13-12-32 / 1.55V


----------



## SmokinWaffle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sam OCX*
> 
> no, not all PerfectStorm kits are Hypers, 2000C9, 2133C9 and 2200C9 can also be BBSE


Oooh. I see. Either way it's not bad, but is there a way of telling without taking the heatspeaders off? (doubt it)


----------



## websmile

SN 0690 is Hyper, SN 0640 is BBSE - there are very few exceptions on this pattern, but you simply test 2200 8-8-8-24 , if this doesn´t boot regardless of used voltage, these are no Hyper


----------



## SmokinWaffle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *websmile*
> 
> SN 0690 is Hyper, SN 0640 is BBSE - there are very few exceptions on this pattern, but you simply test 2200 8-8-8-24 , if this doesn´t boot regardless of used voltage, these are no Hyper


Thanks. I'll ask about the SN before I get them, and test that when I do get them.


----------



## Bullant

Testing my PSC single Dims 1.87v twcl6 tight subs,all air,no stability testing yet


----------



## Splave




----------



## Sam OCX

Today's arrivals ... 2013Jul, not even 3 days old


----------



## sabishiihito

Interested to see how yours compare to mine, Sam.


----------



## Bullant

Another PSC single dim testing,memory on air tWCL6

Little bit of PSC BCLK

8M stable Memory on air 1.9v twcl6


----------



## Sam OCX

some MFR bin-tests from 2400C11 Arse:

900 / 7-9-9-24 / 1.78V
1000 / 8-10-10-24 / 1.72V
1100 / 9-11-11-27 / 1.67V
1200 / 10-12-12-30 / 1.66V
1300 / 10-13-13-30 / 1.82V
1300 / 11-13-13-32 / 1.63V
1400 / 12-14-14-35 / 1.67V


----------



## Splave

^ when did you become such a tease










Some Double sided CFR on Asus


----------



## websmile

This is nothing new with Sam







- he does a great job at switzerland








Some Samsung D on asus as well - but old school Z77


----------



## Sam OCX

oh ffs, 1466 x-12-12-x on air ... I want that kit, lol


----------



## centvalny

CFR Z77

1.625V



1.65V


----------



## sabishiihito

New toys courtesy of Splave. Eager to see what they can do.










So far, 2933 C12 with 1.70V:










I'm pushing for 3000+ but 1.75v doesn't seem to be enough to boot into Windows, at least not using the OC Force presets.


----------



## 636cc of fury

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bullant*
> 
> Another PSC single dim testing,memory on air tWCL6
> 
> Little bit of PSC BCLK
> 
> 8M stable Memory on air 1.9v twcl6


timings that bad


----------



## coolhandluke41

finally found my culprit regarding PSC-previously I couldn't finish 32M ( to embarrassed to tell ..







)


----------



## Bullant

@ loud,it may pass with tight subs as well but those ones in that run are not real tight

@Luke,nice man


----------



## coolhandluke41

CFR 1.675v (no waza)



waza (1.675v)


----------



## 636cc of fury

l0ud_sil3nc3 - 7:18:391 - 40x100.1 - 1334.1 MHz - 6-10-6-24-68-1 - OCF - GSkill 2300 c8 2x2GB/PSC - 2.15v - LN2 @ all



http://imgur.com/HA32xSk



a little fail, because it happens to all of us



http://imgur.com/qtVQYjL



and some epeen to round the night off lol



http://imgur.com/MDJHwSe



and frosty the snowman. . .



http://imgur.com/EiKoXCw



a bit more humid than usual



http://imgur.com/yzGwxKT





http://imgur.com/o4ilvsL





http://imgur.com/vSE2Kn8


----------



## coolhandluke41

Since I got this new job I have no time to get some LN ..(work 8 hours and travel 6 )...few more pics like this and I will quit the job


----------



## Sam OCX

@ Bullant: Let's see if you can do this on air








http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2855262


----------



## CL3P20

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sam OCX*
> 
> @ Bullant: Let's see if you can do this on air
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2855262


With any kind of reasonable tertiary set.. or running 15 & 30 like some other SS' s?


----------



## Sam OCX

7s, 15s and 31s you only get on Gigabyte when pushing past 1466MHz, secondaries / tertiraries on this run were "reasonable"


----------



## Bullant

@Sam is that 1388 @ 6-12-7? TWCL? I do have screen of 7-12-7 @1400 and may go to 1426 twcl8 can boot in on really tight subs on 1400 8-12-8 twcl6 trssr4 think its not sure if it pass 8M tho
Subs 4-5-4-20-5-4-4-5-5-22-13-11-11-11-2-2 and 4-90-11000-20-4-24-6 think how it goes,1.87v boot in think it was
Nice pics and result Loud:thumb:


----------



## Sam OCX

secondaries (per BIOS): 6-128-Auto-16-6-27-6-6-8 (tWCL = 8), tertiraries Auto ... I was just seeing how high I can get CL6 on air


----------



## Bullant

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sam OCX*
> 
> secondaries (per BIOS): 6-128-Auto-16-6-27-6-6-8 (tWCL = 8), tertiraries Auto ... I was just seeing how high I can get CL6 on air


Yeah man ill test cl6 latter and see,when going from twcl6 to twcl8 on ivy use to be big gain in the Mhz push but on this Haswell going from tWCL6 to twcl8 is not as big a gain on Haswell in the Mhz push,does helps little on tighter cl.Ivy seem to respond more I thought


----------



## centvalny

Decent 4770K h2o

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/6/68yg.png/


----------



## Reefa_Madness

BCLK 119+ & DDR3-3500+...yeah, not too shabby.

Since I don't know squat about this platform, I'm curious as to why you raised your BCLK to 119 and used a lower multi, as opposed to lower BCLK and higher multi (which is what I usually see in the screenshots).

If you don't mind sharing...what batch # and where did you get it? Not that batch # mean a whole lot anymore.


----------



## Sam OCX

DDR3-2933 is the highest working memory multi on Haswell, if you want to go higher - you have to raise the BCLK.


----------



## centvalny

@Reefa

L312B323 chip #8 of the same batch from Neweeg NJ warehouse

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/37/vv0m.png/

I use 3700 ram setting in M6E cbios and boot up @ 3450ish


----------



## Sam OCX

some 2400C11 RipjawsX results .... these are CFR, but won't POST above 1200

900 / 7-9-8-24 / 1.79V
1000 / 8-10-9-24 / 1.73V
1100 / 9-11-10-27 / 1.69V
1200 / 10-12-11-30 / 1.66V
1200 / 11-12-11-30 / 1.50V


----------



## Splave

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *centvalny*
> 
> Decent 4770K h2o
> 
> http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/6/68yg.png/


so this is with disabled dimm right?







so funny that that works







nice clockage


----------



## Reefa_Madness

Sam, Roy...thanks for the replies.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sam OCX*
> DDR3-2933 is the highest working memory multi on Haswell, if you want to go higher - you have to raise the BCLK.


Could you also get there with the use of the 125 strap and a different memory multiplier? If so, is one more stable or otherwise preferable over the other, or does it depend on the individual CPU/motherboard?
Quote:


> L312B323 chip #8 of the same batch from Neweeg NJ warehouse


How did the others fare?


----------



## sabishiihito

I guess I should stop trying to clock all 4 sticks.


----------



## Sam OCX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Reefa_Madness*
> 
> Could you also get there with the use of the 125 strap and a different memory multiplier? If so, is one more stable or otherwise preferable over the other, or does it depend on the individual CPU/motherboard?


Yes. For example, 125 BCLK with 125 strap turn DDR3-2400 into DDR3-3000, DDR3-2933 into DDR3-3666 and so on.
From what I've seen so far, for suicide shots it's best to use highest possible strap (166 in my case) with lowest bootable BCLK (130+ in my case) and highest working memory multi.


----------



## Reefa_Madness

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sam OCX*
> 
> Yes. For example, 125 BCLK with 125 strap turn DDR3-2400 into DDR3-3000, DDR3-2933 into DDR3-3666 and so on.
> From what I've seen so far, for suicide shots it's best to use highest possible strap (166 in my case) with lowest bootable BCLK (130+ in my case) and highest working memory multi.


Thanks...that's what I was trying to get a handle on, that is, which of the alternatives was better for one purpose (such as a suicide shot), or for another (32M run, for example).


----------



## sabishiihito

These generic Samsung HYK0 low profile sticks just laughed at me when I thought DDR3-2600 C10 would be a challenge.


----------



## Reefa_Madness

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sabishiihito*
> 
> These generic Samsung HYK0 low profile sticks just laughed at me when I thought DDR3-2600 C10 would be a challenge.


Very nice.

What week are those and for comparison, have you run these on Ivy?


----------



## websmile

34/11 is quite old for lopros^^ - nice mems








Last test on some teamgroup 2400c9


----------



## Reefa_Madness

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *websmile*
> 
> 34/11 is quite old for lopros^^ - nice mems


Thanks...had a brain fart & forgot that the mfg date shows up in CPU-Z for the Samsung.
Quote:


> Last test on some teamgroup 2400c9


Very nice...I always like seeing 100% + overclocks out of those Samsung "1333" parts.


----------



## coolhandluke41

[email protected] Corsair (tight)..generics coming up


----------



## centvalny

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Splave*
> 
> so this is with disabled dimm right?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> so funny that that works
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nice clockage


Yup, that setting on m6e









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Reefa_Madness*
> 
> How did the others fare?


All bad but 2 decent ones

cb and cbb probably different story though, just hope for the best

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/23/zzscreenshot007.png/


----------



## sabishiihito

I have no idea why (boredom I guess) but I decided to try M6E. Good grief this board is a pain to work with. Convince me not to take it back and keep the OC Force!


----------



## centvalny

Imo, the learning process for m6e takes more time comparo to other board. I got the board on April and still found new settings now

Once all settings dialed up, this board really fly


----------



## sabishiihito

Do we have a thread on that board? Link me if so and I can ask questions there.


----------



## centvalny

Heres for M6E http://kingpincooling.com/forum/showthread.php?t=2304


----------



## sabishiihito

M6E BIOS 0031 Vengeance Pro 2400C10 4x8GB 2933MHz Raw MHz profile



Tighter subs than OC-F on auto and less VDIMM


----------



## Reefa_Madness

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sabishiihito*
> 
> Do we have a thread on that board? Link me if so and I can ask questions there.


Maybe there will be some useful stuff here:

http://www.overclockers.com/wp-content/uploads/2013/06/Maximus-VI-Extreme_Tuning-Guide.pdf


----------



## coolhandluke41

Generic Samsung (no waza)



*2800*

https://www.dropbox.com/s/ihq1c2wn2hra917/%2440.png


----------



## websmile

Samsung do really good on Z87, looks even better than on Z77 - nice run


----------



## coolhandluke41

there few settings on Haswell that makes most of Samsung shine


----------



## Sam OCX

Patriot 2133C11 ... 8Gb MFR sticks

900 / 7-9-9-24 / 1.85V
1000 / 8-10-10-24 / 1.79V
1100 / 9-11-10-27 / 1.75V
1200 / 10-12-11-30 / 1.72V
1300 / 11-13-12-32 / 1.68V
1400 / 11-14-13-35 / 1.86V
1400 / 12-14-13-35 / 1.72V


----------



## sabishiihito

You tweaked the secondary and tertiaries manually?


----------



## Sam OCX

secondaries - yes, am using a "sensible" preset ... tertiraries are all Auto


----------



## sabishiihito

Hmm, what preset are you using? (I went back to the Z87X-OC Force).


----------



## Sam OCX

I don't use integrated presets (since they are usually wrong), I set all the secondaries by hand.


----------



## stickg1

Well both my kits of those Team Vulcans are busted. I was able to crank out a 2133MHz 10-11-10-27-1T once, and then it would never boot on those settings again. I can't get either kits to boot on 1866MHz CL9 either. BUSTED! Oh well at $30 a kit I can't be too upset. It will make some decent 24/7 for one of my customer's gaming builds.


----------



## Bullant

Memory on air 1.92v ,little bit tighter subs


----------



## centvalny

Mmfrr

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/268/3mk.PNG/


----------



## Sam OCX

1866C9 CFR Vipers:

900 / 7-9-8-24 / 1.82V
1000 / 8-10-9-24 / 1.76V
1100 / 9-11-10-27 / 1.73V
1200 / 10-12-11-30 / 1.73V
1333 / 11-14-12-35 / 1.72V
1400 / 12-15-13-35 / 1.64V


----------



## Reefa_Madness

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sam OCX*
> 
> Patriot 2133C11 ... 8Gb MFR sticks
> 
> 900 / 7-9-9-24 / 1.85V
> 1000 / 8-10-10-24 / 1.79V
> 1100 / 9-11-10-27 / 1.75V
> 1200 / 10-12-11-30 / 1.72V
> 1300 / 11-13-12-32 / 1.68V
> 1400 / 11-14-13-35 / 1.86V
> 1400 / 12-14-13-35 / 1.72V


Sam, specifically, which Patriot model # kit were these 2133s? I scanned the Egg, but didn't find them.


----------



## Sam OCX

PV38G213C1KRD (Viper 3 Venom Red)
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820220732
mine had green PCB instead of black, by the way


----------



## Splave

got some more over the weekend. mostly psc 1 set bbse

2400 c9 sector 5


geil 2200 c9 (XEC) and ripjaws 1600 c7


Green PCB 2133 c8's BBSE





















// 2 sets of 2400 C8 Pi


Might suprise you whats inside these


----------



## Reefa_Madness

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sam OCX*
> 
> PV38G213C1KRD (Viper 3 Venom Red)
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820220732
> mine had green PCB instead of black, by the way


Thanks. Not sure how I missed them.


----------



## Sam OCX

Where did you find the 2133C8 BBSE and the 2400C8s, Allen?


----------



## websmile

Lol, my old 2133cas8 - have fun


----------



## Splave

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sam OCX*
> 
> Where did you find the 2133C8 BBSE and the 2400C8s, Allen?


from a friend in taiwan lol


----------



## centvalny

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sam OCX*
> 
> Patriot 2133C11 ... 8Gb MFR sticks


Jolted more V and try 3000+ tight Sam. It should be faster than single sided ones

I got a few 8gb ds incoming


----------



## coolhandluke41

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Splave*
> 
> got some more over the weekend. mostly psc 1 set bbse
> 
> *snip
> 
> Might suprise you whats inside these


please tell....(I have this-9471040XXX)








..the easiest 7-11-7 1200 on Ivy..


----------



## Splave

XDT psc


----------



## coolhandluke41




----------



## 636cc of fury

Samsung airsanity!



http://imgur.com/0DCgqdb





http://imgur.com/ZOhLt3B





http://imgur.com/4zapXyY


----------



## 636cc of fury

http://imgur.com/tE4SElx


----------



## Sam OCX

A-Data MFR:

1000 / 7-10-9-24 / 1.80V
1100 / 8-10-10-24 / 1.73V
1200 / 9-11-11-27 / 1.68V
1300 / 10-12-12-30 / 1.63V
1400 / 10-13-12-30 / 1.79V
1400 / 11-13-12-32 / 1.61V
1500 / 11-14-13-32 / 1.72V
1600 / 11-15-14-35 / 1.91V
1650 / 11-15-15-40 / 2.03V
1500 / 12-14-13-32 / 1.58V
1600 / 12-15-14-35 / 1.72V


----------



## stickg1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sam OCX*
> 
> A-Data MFR:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 1000 / 7-10-9-24 / 1.80V
> 1100 / 8-10-10-24 / 1.73V
> 1200 / 9-11-11-27 / 1.68V
> 1300 / 10-12-12-30 / 1.63V
> 1400 / 10-13-12-30 / 1.79V
> 1400 / 11-13-12-32 / 1.61V
> 1500 / 11-14-13-32 / 1.72V
> 1600 / 11-15-14-35 / 1.91V
> 1650 / 11-15-15-40 / 2.03V
> 1500 / 12-14-13-32 / 1.58V
> 1600 / 12-15-14-35 / 1.72V


Nice!


----------



## dbrisc

Alright RAM addicts... I need some advice. I'm looking for some new RAM for my 3570k I have coming. I'm not really needing more than 8 GB because it's mostly a gaming/school/work rig. Wanting something snappier than I have now, which any of these would be. Guess I'm just looking for the better buy out of the links. Would any overclock better than the others? I'm open to suggestions, as these are all G. Skill, they just have the best prices for good RAM at not overly inflated prices because of their name.

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820231621

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820231476

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820231554

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820231638&nm_mc=OTC-pr1c3grabb3r&cm_mmc=OTC-pr1c3grabb3r-_-Memory+(Desktop+Memory)-_-G.SKILL-_-20231638

I'm just wondering if I'll even notice a difference from the say 2133's to 2400's or from c9 to c10/c11. The Trident X's I linked are a little more than I'm looking to spend, but if they are just a ton better I may just do it! Any help is greatly appreciated!


----------



## stickg1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dbrisc*
> 
> Alright RAM addicts... I need some advice. I'm looking for some new RAM for my 3570k I have coming. I'm not really needing more than 8 GB because it's mostly a gaming/school/work rig. Wanting something snappier than I have now, which any of these would be. Guess I'm just looking for the better buy out of the links. Would any overclock better than the others? I'm open to suggestions, as these are all G. Skill, they just have the best prices for good RAM at not overly inflated prices because of their name.
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820231621
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820231476
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820231554
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820231638&nm_mc=OTC-pr1c3grabb3r&cm_mmc=OTC-pr1c3grabb3r-_-Memory+(Desktop+Memory)-_-G.SKILL-_-20231638
> 
> I'm just wondering if I'll even notice a difference from the say 2133's to 2400's or from c9 to c10/c11. The Trident X's I linked are a little more than I'm looking to spend, but if they are just a ton better I may just do it! Any help is greatly appreciated!


That last link the Trident X's those are Samsung ICs right? Or were they the CFR? I'd go for the 2nd one or the 4th one. But that's just my opinion. Some of the heavy hitters here would know more than me.

You have a 3570K though, most the ones I have had or read about have somewhat dodgy IMC's over 2200-2400MHz.


----------



## Sam OCX

2400C10 usually use whatever trash G.Skill usually have laying around (most likely, they're single-sided Samsung 4Gbit "B")
Both 2133C9 kits should be identical. Back in the day those were CFR before G.Skill started random switching.
2400C9 should be Samsung 2Gbit "D" and the best clockers out of what you listed.


----------



## coolhandluke41

Asrock Z87 OCF - Gskill 2600 C10 2x4GB/HYKO


----------



## 636cc of fury

^Nailed it man:thumb:


----------



## CL3P20

Nice result CHL !


----------



## Reefa_Madness

Nicely done. How much voltage did that 2800 C9 run require?


----------



## dbrisc

Wish the heat spreaders on the trident x were offered in different colors. How hard are they to get off? Anyone tried painting them?


----------



## Sam OCX

Red tops sit on screws, easy to remove. The main heatsinks might come off with ICs, even if you take precautions (e.g. heating in advance).


----------



## dbrisc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sam OCX*
> 
> Red tops sit on screws, easy to remove. The main heatsinks might come off with ICs, even if you take precautions (e.g. heating in advance).


Awesome thanks! Yeah, I'd only really be interested in removing the red tops.


----------



## Reefa_Madness

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dbrisc*
> 
> Wish the heat spreaders on the trident x were offered in different colors. How hard are they to get off? Anyone tried painting them?


Yeah, I saw some painted orange ones that turned out pretty good.

Look here. Contact the poster and I'm sure he'll share how he did it.

http://www.overclock.net/t/1404774/orange-ram/0_40#post_20287028


----------



## dbrisc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Reefa_Madness*
> 
> Yeah, I saw some painted orange ones that turned out pretty good.
> 
> Look here. Contact the poster and I'm sure he'll share how he did it.
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1404774/orange-ram/0_40#post_20287028


Thanks for pointing me to that!


----------



## stickg1

I love my Trident X 2600CL10's. Def the fastest and best 24/7 kit I have, though my collection isn't as big as some of yours. I just wish I had a decent 3770K to tinker with them on. This thing can't go a hair past 2700MHz, even my Team Group kit that I had 2900MHz on won't go anywhere near that speed with this 3770K. Anyone have an extra they would sell me? I mean my current one needs 1.475v for 4.7GHz, it's really disheartening.


----------



## coolhandluke41

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Reefa_Madness*
> 
> Nicely done. How much voltage did that 2800 C9 run require?


2.03v

EDIT; Corsair 2666 same v


----------



## 636cc of fury

2600 c10 @ 2.0460v



http://imgur.com/2kzAk5g


----------



## coolhandluke41

Corsair2666 (still 2.03v @5.0)


----------



## stickg1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *636cc of fury*
> 
> 2600 c10 @ 2.0460v
> 
> 
> 
> http://imgur.com/2kzAk5g


Nice, whats max safe voltage on air for those?


----------



## Splave

2.15 was fine for me


----------



## hotrod717

I decided to play.

4 sticks of Flares on stock voltage. I'm surprised! My boards a little funny with memory. Initially this would stick on 56 code. Left it go for a minute or 2 and it rebooted itself and it stuck.


----------



## coolhandluke41

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Splave*
> 
> 2.15 was fine for me


----------



## 636cc of fury

@ stickg1

all air for that sub:thumb:

Also "safe voltage" is not found in my lexicon


----------



## Splave

damn should have binned my 2666c10 earlier...first stick 2870 9-12-12 2.08v 4ghz cpu :X


----------



## coolhandluke41

^^ Alex didn't wast time when he had the chance ...

..









P.S. let me see if one of my rejects can do it ,maybe we can do something with it ..

EDIT;
@2870
010186 -first module 2.03v is a keeper (doesn't like more then 2.06v)

second module 2.078v


EDIT 2: it passed 32M 2.078v (second slot- yellow,to bad the other stick won't @ this voltage,lowering boot/actual helps)


----------



## Sam OCX

some 2800C12 Vengeance (MFR):

1000 / 7-9-9-24 / 1.79V
1100 / 8-10-10-24 / 1.72V
1200 / 8-11-10-24 / 1.93V
1200 / 9-11-11-27 / 1.66V
1300 / 9-12-11-30 / 1.85V
1300 / 10-12-11-30 / 1.62V
1400 / 10-13-12-30 / 1.76V
1500 / 10-14-13-32 / 1.98V
1400 / 11-13-12-32 / 1.57V
1500 / 11-14-13-35 / 1.72V
1600 / 11-15-14-35 / 1.91V
1650 / 11-15-15-40 / 2.04V
1500 / 12-14-13-35 / 1.57V
1600 / 12-15-14-35 / 1.67V
1650 / 12-15-15-40 / 1.75V


----------



## Sam OCX

2666C10 Platinums a.k.a. rejects

1333 / 9-12-12-30 / 1.76V
1400 / 9-13-12-30 / 1.94V
1333 / 10-12-12-30 / 1.54V
1400 / 10-13-12-30 / 1.67V

/rant
Why can't every single f***ing Samsung kit that I touch do 1400 tRCD 12?
/end rant


----------



## 636cc of fury

^Because they all need 2v to do it

Actually Alex-Ro and C-N have the only kits I have seen which can do this with sub 2.0v with tight first second and thirds.


----------



## Sam OCX

I've seen websmile and others have dozens of kits that did that at low volts.
From what I've experienced so far, tRCD and tRP walls on Samsung are immobile with respect to voltage, only lower temps can move them.


----------



## 636cc of fury

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sam OCX*
> 
> I've seen websmile and others have dozens of kits that did that at low volts.
> From what I've experienced so far, tRCD and tRP walls on Samsung are immobile with respect to voltage, only lower temps can move them.


So, 2800 9-12-12-21 with everything tight under 2v? My 2666 c10 Doms are weaker than both G.Skill kits so maybe give them or Team a try out.

I agree that temps help greatly hence why I have been keeping ambient temps 22c ish in the bench room and all ic's seem to go higher with cooler air.

edit: I think I may have found your issue, run all three TRWDR's at 13 instead of 12, must be pulling some subs to tight, I have never run those at 12.


----------



## CL3P20

*The trident 2600 c10 hyk0's will 32m @2800, 1.97v with tripplets at 13.. 12 tops out around 2720mhz or so with the same voltage.


----------



## Sam OCX

I tried tRCD 12 while testing CL9, 2V was not enough to keep it going in my case. Funny how I can even POST at 1466 9-12-12 but not run 32M at 1400 x-12-x-x.

EDIT: at least I can get this to work:


----------



## Splave

hey sam higher SA help at all? what do you run cache volts at?


----------



## Sam OCX

cache is at Auto, which sets it to ~1.1V
SA is misread by HWinfo, actual value 1.25V, seems a sweetspot for many CPUs tried so far

without decent RTL, 1466c9 seems terribly inefficient:
http://abload.de/img/4000-726938nocw181ycz.png
http://abload.de/img/4000-726938nocw28bxrx.png


----------



## coolhandluke41

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sam OCX*
> 
> 2666C10 Platinums a.k.a. rejects
> 
> 1333 / 9-12-12-30 / 1.76V
> 1400 / 9-13-12-30 / 1.94V
> 1333 / 10-12-12-30 / 1.54V
> 1400 / 10-13-12-30 / 1.67V
> 
> /rant
> Why can't every single f***ing Samsung kit that I touch do 1400 tRCD 12?
> /end rant


Try to gradually walk them in to it ..(secondary and tertiary,if it won't boot 9-12-12 and trows 55 just keep trying 4~5 times and it should take it )) ..it helps







once you accomplish desire timings you won't have a problem booting at that,it's hard to explain but that's how it works on Haswell at list in my case

leave all voltages on AUTO ,just bump DDR v

EDIT leave 5/5/5/ (first three tert's and bump REF to around 25000),tRRD 5
hope this helps ,for 1400 @1.9v you have to be lucky with the kit or bin


----------



## dbrisc

http://m.newegg.com/Product/index?itemNumber=N82E16820231587

Anyone play with these or just the cl9s? If anyone has his are they running?


----------



## Sam OCX

2400C10 most likely are Samsung 4Gbit B or Samsung 2Gbit E, neither of which is too interesting for overclocking.


----------



## stickg1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dbrisc*
> 
> http://m.newegg.com/Product/index?itemNumber=N82E16820231587
> 
> Anyone play with these or just the cl9s? If anyone has his are they running?


I think they are actually the single sided Hynix MFR, good for high validations but otherwise slow, that is if you get a good kit. I think they are the same as those Team Xtreem 2400 CL10 kits.


----------



## sabishiihito

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stickg1*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *dbrisc*
> 
> http://m.newegg.com/Product/index?itemNumber=N82E16820231587
> 
> Anyone play with these or just the cl9s? If anyone has his are they running?
> 
> 
> 
> I think they are actually the single sided Hynix MFR, good for high validations but otherwise slow, that is if you get a good kit. I think they are the same as those Team Xtreem 2400 CL10 kits.
Click to expand...

Those can be anything: single-sided or double-sided, Samsung or Hynix.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## coolhandluke41

@ Sam try this settings bro (1.93v in bios )


EDIT; if you can't do this RTL
try ;
manually
51/43 4/4
50/43 4/4
49/43 4/4

if still no-go ..get the OCF


----------



## websmile

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sam OCX*
> 
> cache is at Auto, which sets it to ~1.1V
> SA is misread by HWinfo, actual value 1.25V, seems a sweetspot for many CPUs tried so far
> 
> without decent RTL, 1466c9 seems terribly inefficient:
> http://abload.de/img/4000-726938nocw181ycz.png
> http://abload.de/img/4000-726938nocw28bxrx.png


2,35V?^^ Corsair will come after you to punish you lmao - but nice clocks at cas9


----------



## Sam OCX

Thanks to CHL's advice, I was finally able to get 1400 tRCD 12 going ... looks like it really needs voltage, which seems to be different from sutiation on Ivy where walls and 32M stable freqs are very close.
http://abload.de/img/1irya3.png

@ luke - you set 1.93V in BIOS and get 1.86 shown in OS? ... that's some dirty dirty playing by ASRock


----------



## CL3P20

Thought the asrock measured tighter with DMM..


----------



## Splave

^this


----------



## coolhandluke41

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sam OCX*
> 
> Thanks to CHL's advice, I was finally able to get 1400 tRCD 12 going ... looks like it really needs voltage, which seems to be different from sutiation on Ivy where walls and 32M stable freqs are very close.
> http://abload.de/img/1irya3.png
> 
> @ luke - you set 1.93V in BIOS and get 1.86 shown in OS? ... that's some dirty dirty playing by ASRock


no,I think there is issue with newest Formula Drive ,voltage was set @ 1.93 in bios and 1.93 measured with MM ,good to hear you got it resolved


----------



## sabishiihito

2800 x-12-12 booted up just fine for me with the Gigabyte OC Force using my Ripjaws 2400C9 HYK0, still working on 32M stability though. Didn't have to tweak RTL any.

RTL on AUTO:


Super Pi 1M


----------



## nleksan

Here's some shots from quick and dirty RAM overclocks using my 3930K and G.Skill Ripjaws-Z DDR3-2133 9-11-10-28 4x4GB (Hynix CFR, IIRC).

Would love to get some tips or advice from some of you guys! I seem to have a fairly strong IMC in this SB-E chip, and would like to take advantage of it further. Plus, all of these were done with a max of 1.665v









*3930K @ 5140Mhz + 4x4GB Ripjaws Z 2133CL9-GBZH @ 1233.6Mhz (DDR3-2467) 10-12-10-30 1T*



*3930K @ 4973.56Mhz + 4x4GB Ripjaws Z 2133CL9-GBZH @ 1218Mhz (DDR3-2436) 10-12-11-30 1T*



*3930K @ 5046.74Mhz + 4x4GB Ripjaws Z 2133CL9-GBZH @ 1236.1Mhz (DDR3-2472) 10-12-11-30 1T*



*3930K @ 5140.06Mhz + 4x4GB Ripjaws Z 2133CL9-GBZH @ 1233.7Mhz (DDR3-2467) 10-12-10-30 1T*


----------



## sabishiihito

Hmm, are you sure those are CFR? Pretty unusual for CFR to be able to do tRP10 at 1200MHz; perhaps they're BFR? Can they do 1200MHz 9-11-10-28-1T?


----------



## nleksan

I was being a bit conservative in my estimat, but yes, they do perform (scale) exactly like every BFR kit I'veever used or seen. I ccan do 9-11-10-27 1T up to around 1220Mhz with only one or two bumps in voltage. The fact that these will do ssuch high speeds and tight timings with 1.65-1.665v seems very promising, but I havebbeen so busy lately that I have not had much time to tweak. I am really hoping to improve on my SuperPI times, but I also just want to know where the limit lies...


----------



## Sam OCX

You should be able to tell if these are BFR by looking at the IC size.
Results so far look like CFR .. and if you need 1.65+ for 1200 CL10 then I wouldn't say it's a good kit.


----------



## Reefa_Madness

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nleksan*
> 
> I was being a bit conservative in my estimat, but yes, they do perform (scale) exactly like every BFR kit I'veever used or seen. I ccan do 9-11-10-27 1T up to around 1220Mhz with only one or two bumps in voltage. The fact that these will do ssuch high speeds and tight timings with 1.65-1.665v seems very promising, but I havebbeen so busy lately that I have not had much time to tweak. I am really hoping to improve on my SuperPI times, but I also just want to know where the limit lies...


What are the first 8 digits of the serial number of those modules. The mfg date might provide some clues because if early 2011 or so, then not likely to be CFR.


----------



## nleksan

12202400

(and I was saying that they will do 9-11-10-27 up to ~1200, my mistake for not clarifying)


----------



## Reefa_Madness

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nleksan*
> 12202400
> 
> (and I was saying that they will do 9-11-10-27 up to ~1200, my mistake for not clarifying)


Yeah, those memory ICs should be CFR PBC based on the week 20 of 2012 and the 2400.

Those look to be a pretty decent kit that you have there.


----------



## nleksan

I consider myself quite good at overclocking memory, but some you all are just supremely talented and knowledgeable! I try to pick up as much as possible from posts here, to improve my own skill set, but sometimes I am just in awe!

Thanks, Reefa_Madness; you and coolhandluke are seriously invaluable members of the forum, and we're all lucky to have you!

Going on what I know, the CFR PBC seem to have quite a bit of headroom while sticking around 1.65-1.675v, and then they get another big jump in speed from increasing the volts into the ~1.700-1.725v area. They also can run some of the tightest timings (at high speed) of the currently available high-performance IC's, with CAS9 possible beyond 1250Mhz, although tRCD is always relatively loose due to, for whatever reason, requiring a +2 latency increase over CAS, while tRP requires CAS + 1. tRAS seems to be almost irrelevant to anything except stability, and even then it has only seemed to help me if the settings were borderline, not when they were just "impossible". The command rate seems to be half CPU/half IC, but I lucked out with a strong IMC on my 3930K, and apparently some strong IC's as I have yet to find a "wall" for running 1T/1N, as you can see in some of the screens I posted earlier (which were very "quick and dirty" overclocks; no fine-tuning, no 2ndary/tertiary timing adjustments; no voltages dropped despite having room with the CPU @ 1.425v for 5.14Ghz, VCCSA/VTT1 at no more than 1.175v, vDIMM at no more than 1.66-1.665v). This in and of itself is impressive, to me, as many/most people seem to have difficult running even 1866-2133 4x4GB @ CR 1T on SNB-E, and it's very much hit-or-miss with Ivy Bridge (for example, my 3770K can run up to 2550 +/- 50 with 1T CR, but with 2T it will do up to 2880 +/- 60; yet with 2x4GB, it will hit the frequency wall before showing any signs of a problem running 1T, and that frequency wall is right around 1530Mhz at least with Trident X 2800 2x4GB).
I also have a fairly flexible BCLK with my chip, considering I'm "just" water cooling, although I am slowly turning an old fridge's guts into a single-stage, with the system having no issues running between 95.8 to 105.9 BCLK with a 100Mhz strap; I can widen the allowable frequency but it scales almost directly with cold (ducting the AC to only blow through my rads, and then into the case to prevent condensation, I can get temps to as low as 18-21C under 100% load for the CPU; it'll go much lower but at that point I don't think the potential for problems is worth the risk, and would rather just wait until I have a real phase change built). This translates into a wider range at Strap 125, giving me essentially 116.1-132.6. I have not even attempted to boot 166 strap, but maybe I should... I don't know that it would be of any benefit, though?

Anyway, I'm working on figuring out a DIY way to increase airflow across my VRM's and also DIMM's, as watercooled I have little direct airflow in that area. I have the backside MB VRM's cooled with an industrial 120V AC fan and some pure copper BGA RAMsinks, and I had ordered a MIPS RIVE Ni/BLK Motherboard full-coverage block set but it never came, and now that MIPS is gone, I've tried searching everywhere but can't find another place to buy one






















I know that DDR3 doesn't put out hardly ANY heat, but I just feel more comfortable having a small bit of airflow directly across the DIMM's; even if it doesn't get me a single MHz better OC, at least I'll feel more "at ease"









I'm going to hopefully do some more RAM OC'ing tonight, and I'll post back results. I'd love to have some of you pro's go over my "game tapes", so to speak


----------



## dbrisc

Aquatuning.com has done MIPS stuff listed. May be able to get lucky there.


----------



## 636cc of fury

Delivering as promised




l0ud_sil3nc3 - 5:59:843- 50x100.1 - 1300.8 MHz 7-12-7-28-88-1 - Mini OCF - G.Skill 2400 c8 PSC 1.96v all @ (cold) air



http://imgur.com/jno4U5b


----------



## coolhandluke41

what's the ambient ?


----------



## CL3P20

Video madness has begun!









**some sticks showed in the mail for my 775 bench
http://i265.photobucket.com/albums/ii220/CL3P20/20130717_182230.jpg


----------



## sabishiihito

Man I still have a bunch of Micron D9 DDR2 lying around.


----------



## Sam OCX

@ loud:
1300c7 twcl 6 air ... damn son, what a kit!


----------



## nleksan

Wow, that's insane! And very impressive!


----------



## 636cc of fury

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *coolhandluke41*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> what's the ambient ?


Did not have a probe on the heatsink, but the ambient was 20c, and the dimms were still hot to the touch with a fan blowing on them.

I even turned off the ac and let it warm up just 5c and it would fail, so crazy to see temps making such a difference.


----------



## Reefa_Madness

Quote:


> l0ud_sil3nc3 - 5:59:843- 50x100.1 - 1300.8 MHz 7-12-7-28-88-1 - Mini OCF - G.Skill 2400 c8 PSC 1.96v *all @ (cold) air*


Dang impressive.

I see that you've got the walk-in freezer already up and running, huh? First Roy, and now you...I guess Splave is next.


----------



## coolhandluke41

work in progress







(2.04v)


----------



## Splave

Nice clocking Luke


----------



## Reefa_Madness

Edit: Never mind.


----------



## Sam OCX

122811294 is first/press 2666C10 batch, as far as I know ... my better pair are 010058 and 010171.


----------



## Reefa_Madness

@Sam...never mind...my old eyes just failed me again when I looked at an earlier post of his (#2323).


----------



## IronDoq

Howdy addicts! I hope the addiction is going well, I would like to ask for some advice! I just managed to pick up some Corsair Dominator Platinum, this kit. It will be replacing this kit of G.Skill Ripjaws, which appears to use Hynix CFR (?). I'm looking to get into some overclocking done with these kits, are either of them particularly good? I'm fine with overclocking my CPU (5ghz 1.4v







) and GPU, but have little to no idea when it comes to memory. I'm on a Z77 UD5H as of now but I have an MSI Mpower coming in later today, so assume I'll be using that. Could someone give me some starting pointers, or point me in the direction of a noob friendly guide? Thanks, and good luck benching!


----------



## Sam OCX

All depends on serial and version numbers - G.Skill are indeed very likely to be Hynix CFR, whereas Corsair can be anything from Hynix/Samsung to Qimonda or Micron ... different ICs have different overclocking techniques.


----------



## IronDoq

I have a picture (on my phone atm) of the serial information of the g.skill, and while I can't post it, I can type out anything on the label that would help to identify the ICs, what should I look for?


----------



## centvalny

2.11V

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/812/vdzt.png/

Next M6I, awesome tiny board


----------



## CL3P20

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IronDoq*
> 
> I have a picture (on my phone atm) of the serial information of the g.skill, and while I can't post it, I can type out anything on the label that would help to identify the ICs, what should I look for?


first 4x digits are the week and year.. the next four digits are coded for IC type.

http://www.xtremesystems.org/forums/showthread.php?283666-Figuring-out-G.Skill-s-SNs


----------



## Reefa_Madness

@IronDog, as for the Corsairs, they have a "verX.XX" number on the actual module labels, just to the right of the timings and voltage info. This version # is the IC code. Follow the link below for more info.

http://forum.corsair.com/forums/showthread.php?t=68811

To be honest, as Sam already pointed out, the 1866 kits are a mixed bag as they can use a variety of chips, whereas the higher binned stuff is pretty much restricted to the better ICs. Best of luck to you.


----------



## IronDoq

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Reefa_Madness*
> 
> @IronDog, as for the Corsairs, they have a "verX.XX" number on the actual module labels, just to the right of the timings and voltage info. This version # is the IC code. Follow the link below for more info.
> 
> http://forum.corsair.com/forums/showthread.php?t=68811
> 
> To be honest, as Sam already pointed out, the 1866 kits are a mixed bag as they can use a variety of chips, whereas the higher binned stuff is pretty much restricted to the better ICs. Best of luck to you.


So from the pic I see 12222400 as the first 8 numbers on the G.Skill, which would point to Hynix memory, according to the guide posted by CL3. Where should I go from here, now armed with that information? I'll be able to check the corsair sticks when I get home. Also +rep for the help, thanks guys


----------



## Reefa_Madness

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IronDoq*
> 
> So from the pic I see 12222400 as the first 8 numbers on the G.Skill, which would point to Hynix memory, according to the guide posted by CL3. Where should I go from here, now armed with that information? I'll be able to check the corsair sticks when I get home. Also +rep for the help, thanks guys


The 12222400 does in fact point strongly to Hynix CFR PBC ICs. BTW, didn't I inquire about these sticks over on [H]?

As for your Corsairs, if they are showing "ver4.13" then those would be Samsung HCH9 ICs under the hood and your best bet. Even if lower bin, with enough voltages they should crank on up. *For a definition of "enough voltage" (Vitamin V, as I like to call it), look no further than a couple of posts up courtesy of centvalny (#2370)*.









Moving on, "ver5.12" will be Hynix CFR PBC, just like your current GSkill set and the other version that I've seen on these kits is "ver8.16" (it could be 8.xx with something in place of the .16) which would be Nanya ICs, and these would have the least overclocking potential of the three. I've seen some Corsair DDR3-2000 kits with Nanya chips and there's usually not much more beyond that. If your Corsairs have the Nanya chips, then I would strongly suggest you keep the GSkills and sell the Corsair.


----------



## IronDoq

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Reefa_Madness*
> 
> The 12222400 does in fact point strongly to Hynix CFR PBC ICs. BTW, didn't I inquire about these sticks over on [H]?
> 
> As for your Corsairs, if they are showing "ver4.13" then those would be Samsung HCH9 ICs under the hood and your best bet. Even if lower bin, with enough voltages they should crank on up. *For a definition of "enough voltage" (Vitamin V, as I like to call it), look no further than a couple of posts up courtesy of centvalny (#2370)*.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Moving on, "ver5.12" will be Hynix CFR PBC, just like your current GSkill set and the other version that I've seen on these kits is "ver8.16" (it could be 8.xx with something in place of the .16) which would be Nanya ICs, and these would have the least overclocking potential of the three. I've seen some Corsair DDR3-2000 kits with Nanya chips and there's usually not much more beyond that. If your Corsairs have the Nanya chips, then I would strongly suggest you keep the GSkills and sell the Corsair.


Haha that was you, yes, that was actually the picture I was looking at! I'll be able to check on the corsairs later tonight. If they're Samsung (fingers crossed) then I should keep them for their overclocking potential, yes? I found the corsair kit for $170 on eBay, so I could sell them back, perhaps as two 8gb kits, and break even or even make a little profit. Which ICs do I want, in an ideal situation?

As a general note, I'm still a bit confused on which timings you set to what. As in what makes you decide 9-11-9, why the 9s and why the 11? This is super interesting to me (all overclocking is) and I'm eager and willing to learn!







What guides will give me the basics, from techniques to thought processes to advice.


----------



## sabishiihito

My Ripjaws Z 2400C9 decided they wanted to do 1400MHz CL9 Super Pi 32M today.


----------



## coolhandluke41

^^ looks good sabishiihito


----------



## IronDoq

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IronDoq*
> 
> Haha that was you, yes, that was actually the picture I was looking at! I'll be able to check on the corsairs later tonight. If they're Samsung (fingers crossed) then I should keep them for their overclocking potential, yes? I found the corsair kit for $170 on eBay, so I could sell them back, perhaps as two 8gb kits, and break even or even make a little profit. Which ICs do I want, in an ideal situation?
> 
> As a general note, I'm still a bit confused on which timings you set to what. As in what makes you decide 9-11-9, why the 9s and why the 11? This is super interesting to me (all overclocking is) and I'm eager and willing to learn!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What guides will give me the basics, from techniques to thought processes to advice.


Alright, so they're 5.12, meaning that both my G.Skill and Dominators are using Hynix. How exactly should I go about overclocking them? I still have a pretty basic knowledge of memory.


----------



## 636cc of fury

Samsung cold time!

Thanks for the motivation/knowledge/tips and company Splavebro, just finished up and you know what time I started

some 5Ghz 32m action:



http://imgur.com/RDxLhoW





http://imgur.com/wl3S6ww



uploading video of the above atm, even though it is slightly above the limit in the screenshot.



http://imgur.com/lZ4Oi33





http://imgur.com/GyaYeZo





http://imgur.com/BSFQG1d





http://imgur.com/PGoLKtn



think this might be causing any issues:rofl:



http://imgur.com/pDX8Hn6





http://imgur.com/aVm1Wow





http://imgur.com/NSph1Jm



and finally. . . .



http://imgur.com/iFRSk8s


----------



## Belial

So what's up with Asus vs Gigabyte? I understand Asus is far better than everyone else when it comes to their high end boards due to 'magic' ram overclocking, but I was curious if there was any difference on the mid-range boards (asus insists it's t-topology is on their entire line-up).

i'll report on the gskill i bought eventually, havent been able to play around much since been moving, painting, and still assembling build. Looks to be worse than PSC but there could be a lot more to it (like imc voltages and stuff that i havent messed with).


----------



## stickg1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IronDoq*
> 
> Alright, so they're 5.12, meaning that both my G.Skill and Dominators are using Hynix. How exactly should I go about overclocking them? I still have a pretty basic knowledge of memory.


Try 2400MHz 10-12-11-28 1.75v on both kits and see if either want to play. Otherwise you might just be in for a game of tight timings. Trial and error is the best method I have found.


----------



## coolhandluke41

@ L0ud ..some major condensation bro ,glad you come out swinging at the end


----------



## centvalny

Testing new bios w/ samsung


----------



## robbo2

Anyone know what IC's these sticks would have? They are acting like PSC at 2600 8-12-8-28 1.86v 32M stable. Not scaling with voltage though. Anything past 1.88v they tend to throw a fit.


----------



## nleksan

They are PSC's. "xxxx1200" and '12 or later production means they are PSC for certain....


----------



## robbo2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nleksan*
> 
> They are PSC's. "xxxx1200" and '12 or later production means they are PSC for certain....


Thought so. Cheers matey


----------



## 636cc of fury

YYYYYYYYYYYYYoked out



http://imgur.com/tAPGryX


----------



## nleksan

Holy bleep! Lets see some SuperPi 32M!


----------



## Sam OCX

Vengeance Pro 1866C9 - relabeled Microns that don't run above 1.85V at all

800 / 6-6-8-24 / 1.79V
800 / 6-7-8-24 / 1.67V
900 / 7-7-8-24 / 1.73V
900 / 7-8-9-24 / 1.61V
1000 / 7-8-9-24 / 1.80V
1000 / 8-8-9-24 / 1.67V
1000 / 8-9-10-24 / 1.57V
1100 / 8-9-10-24 / 1.74V
1100 / 9-9-10-27 / 1.61V
1100 / 9-10-11-27 / 1.55V
1200 / 9-10-11-27 / 1.75V
1200 / 9-9-11-27 / 1.81V


----------



## coolhandluke41

last night was a nightmare..couldn't run previously air stable timings under LN2 ,any of you guys had this happen ,what could it be ?

P.S.also couldn't do a poop with bclk @ 100
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2868634


----------



## Splave

Strange. Maybe too cold on the Imc. Try CPU air mem cold. 2800 7-10-7 worked this way for me


----------



## Reefa_Madness

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *robbo2*
> 
> Anyone know what IC's these sticks would have? They are acting like PSC at 2600 8-12-8-28 1.86v 32M stable. Not scaling with voltage though. Anything past 1.88v they tend to throw a fit.


So where did you pick up a pair of PSC manufactured in 2013? Would these have been someone's RMA?


----------



## Sam OCX

some fooling around on air with CFR:


----------



## sabishiihito

Really surprised to see voltage over 1.85 make any difference on CFR!


----------



## Sam OCX

oh yes it does


----------



## sabishiihito

Dem Nick Shih Profiles!


----------



## coolhandluke41

^^^ now all you need is some XP SP3 and you will have some real fun
P.S. OCF is nice bro


----------



## centvalny

Boot up and run bios 0035

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/594/r0dt.png/


----------



## robbo2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Reefa_Madness*
> 
> So where did you pick up a pair of PSC manufactured in 2013? Would these have been someone's RMA?


They just popped up at my local store on a clearance sale. No idea why, but for the price it was worth seeing how they went.


----------



## coolhandluke41

^^^ I noticed ,they have a lot of Flare sticks in AU (they should be PSC)

P.S. dropped my Corsair rejects for good ..it cost me all night -last night and half of Dewar ..my new HYKO are the S%% (hopefully get the RAM-disk going soon )


----------



## hotrod717

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Reefa_Madness*
> 
> So where did you pick up a pair of PSC manufactured in 2013? Would these have been someone's RMA?


Not only 2013, but 14400 9-9-9-24. I didn't realize they had Flares in anything other than 16000 7-8-7-24 ???


----------



## Sam OCX

Since Flares were made for AM3 back in the days of Hypers - nearly nobody bought these, hence you don't see these too often.
There is a lot of models - 1800 7-8-7, 1800 9-9-9, 2000 7-9-7, 2000 9-9-9 and even some 2000 6-9-6 "ES".


----------



## Reefa_Madness

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *robbo2*
> 
> They just popped up at my local store on a clearance sale. No idea why, but for the price it was worth seeing how they went.


Right place at the right time, huh?









Just curious, what store? A local shop, or a local B&M of a chain store like Micro Center? Either way, great grab.


----------



## hotrod717

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sam OCX*
> 
> Since Flares were made for AM3 back in the days of Hypers - nearly nobody bought these, hence you don't see these too often.
> There is a lot of models - 1800 7-8-7, 1800 9-9-9, 2000 7-9-7, 2000 9-9-9 and even some 2000 6-9-6 "ES".


Good to know. Typo on my part, the 2 sets of 2000mhz I own are 7-9-7-24. I first saw these in the AMD Maxxmem thread and wanted a pair when I saw what they could do. Still working on getting my "bench" together and will definitely play with them. Right now 9-11-11-28 2400mhz on stock voltage. Seems like the better imc's of ivy and haswell are really letting some of the older ram shine!







These are comparable to newer more expensive ram when oc'd.


----------



## Sam OCX

Interesting, 4x2Gb seems to be quite a bit faster than 2x2Gb in SuperPi 32M on Haswell.

2x2Gb = 7min31.500
4x2Gb = 7min29.672 with slightly looser tertiraries (Auto values used both times)


----------



## coolhandluke41

yes ,the extra amount of ram helps ,some will see as much as 1/2 sec to a full sec (on all recent platforms ,not just Haswell)


----------



## Splave

Dat der interleaving boost


----------



## Sam OCX

I know that four modules is faster, just didn't expect to see almost two seconds after it being ~1s tops on Sandy/Ivy.


----------



## Sam OCX

A quick "lie detector" test with 1.65Vmem set in BIOS:
ASRock, ASUS, Gigabyte


----------



## sabishiihito

Odd, the voltages are much more spot on when I measure with DMM.


----------



## Nexo

Hmm, overclocking RAM.


----------



## Matt-Matt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nexo*
> 
> Hmm, overclocking RAM.


Once I get some time I've gotta get back into clocking my Samsung stuff up!

I was told that it was one of the better kits for the money, and I know this isn't the place but I assume that everyone here knows how to clock it? I know about the primary timings and such, I.E 11-11-11-30 2T @ 1600MHz stock that the Samsungs have and I can do 9-9-10-24 1T @ 1600/1866MHz stable with 1.525v - Probably a bit too high for quad channel for 24/7. Running a 3570k too, if I touch the RAM settings it needs 0.975v (from 0.925v) on the IMC to make it stable.


----------



## sabishiihito

Was having fits with this combo yesterday. Today I turned on my Formula and it booted into Windows just fine, and Super Pi 32M passed. I guess my board was trolling me before


----------



## coolhandluke41

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sam OCX*
> 
> A quick "lie detector" test with 1.65Vmem set in BIOS:
> ASRock, ASUS, Gigabyte


now you can switch to another board (same model,same or different bioses ) and you will have different reading and I won't even mention different MM...pointless
P.S. tested few Z77 and they all out of whack,bios settings will also come to play,cheap MM with old battery's will also give different reading ,etc...just my 2c

ASRock Z87 OCF (1.656v in bios)


----------



## sabishiihito

How did you manage to get a DMM reading on the OCF hands free? For the life of me I can't get my Fluke probes to stay down in the measurement points. They look like they should have some kind of "adapter" that plugs down into the holes and has a dongle that you can plug the tips of the probes in but none were included nor appear to be a part of the retail packaging.


----------



## coolhandluke41

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sabishiihito*
> 
> How did you manage to get a DMM reading on the OCF hands free? For the life of me I can't get my Fluke probes to stay down in the measurement points. They look like they should have some kind of "adapter" that plugs down into the holes and has a dongle that you can plug the tips of the probes in but none were included nor appear to be a part of the retail packaging.


----------



## CL3P20

Need some help here.. I am guessing GMH based on voltage.. removing spreaders left me more stumped..


----------



## stickg1

Is it possible to mess up my RAM or IMC with 24/7 clocks? Seems like I have to keep adding voltage or loosening timings each week to maintain stability. Or perhaps it was never stable in the first place? I actually got a RAM related BSOD with the Sammy TridentX's on XMP profile. I might have fked up my 3770K? Or it sucked from the get go?


----------



## coolhandluke41

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CL3P20*
> 
> Need some help here.. I am guessing GMH based on voltage.. removing spreaders left me more stumped..


could be Promos.
http://www.ocinside.de/go_e.html?http://www.ocinside.de/html/results/gskill_f2_6400cl4d_2gbpk.html
http://www.xtremesystems.org/forums/showthread.php?131245-New-G.Skill-6400-4-4-3-5-GBHK-600MHz-Easily!!-...-Promos-chip!!
http://www.xtremesystems.org/forums/showthread.php?128369-G.skill-F2-6400cl4d-2gbhk


----------



## Belial

Hey, remember this Gskill 2400mhz CL11-13-13-31 1.65v 2x4GB RAM i got on newegg a while back?
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820231666

*3GHZ*

i7-4770K
BCLK 100.01 x 125BCLK Strap (for some reason. auto or manual 100bclk comes out to like 99.8 so 100.01 normalizes it to 100, on both x1 and x1.25 straps)
[email protected]/1.97vRIN
unCore [email protected]
IMC/Digital/Analogue +.2/.2/.2 (set and forget)
Z87X-UD3H F6 Stable
Capstone 750
Delid, H110 w/4x 140mm YL-H

125BCLK x 29.33 = 3GHZ
1.8vdimm
I set it to XMP profile (which sets much looser auto timings as you increase frequency than just no xmp), then:
CL13, all else auto (so 13-16-16-16)

I did leave it on CR1 though, i forgot to undo that lol.

http://valid.canardpc.com/2871027



I'm pretty sure I can get this 24/7 stable, currently running stress tests (i havent even begun loosening it more, this was first try, im sure i could tighten a lot of the timings too, maybe even cl12). I've actually verified that, my optimal CPU settings are [email protected]/1.97vrin/[email protected] using h264 benchmark (~40min, way more intense than aida, likely more intense than 24hour p95). Using 4.75ghz is hoping I can squeeze an extra 50mhz out, that'd be sweet.

I mean this is special right? Not much ram can do 3ghz, right? Or can all ram do it if you loosen all the way to CL13? The maxxmem scores are pretty absymal, hopefluly i can tighten it a bit and that changes, but maybe i drop it down a bit and tighten...


----------



## 636cc of fury

^nah nothing special, here is a $100 set of Teams for a quick valid



http://imgur.com/tDkdP36



http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2870231


----------



## stickg1

Looks pretty normal if it's the single sided MFR. High speeds, low scores.

edited


----------



## centvalny

Stillair3500

3600 next

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/39/vsv.JPG/

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/534/uzke.jpg/


----------



## Belial

Are you guys trolling me or something? they are hynix CFR doublesided and they were only $56...

It seems I can get wayyy better, like 10mb/s or whatever faster each test at like 2800 cl12, currently im usng a bclk strap and doing 4.75ghz (better than 101bclk i think) and 2750mhz CL12-14-12-28 1T 1.8v.

so basically any decent ram ic can do 3ghz. gotcha. im still curious if maybe PSC is better for a 24/7 oc than these hynix cfrs, i was never able to get 30+ copy on them consistently, and i havent even tightened all the main timings, much less secondary and tertiary, but that also might have to do with the bad imc of ivy. I really wonder what psc is like on haswell, or if 2400mhz cl8 is about the best spot for psc...


----------



## Splave

3000 is great for cfr double sided cr1


----------



## 636cc of fury

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stickg1*
> 
> Looks pretty normal if it's the single sided CFR. High speeds, low scores.


These are single sided MFR


----------



## Belial

gskill told me they are all hynix cfr. Ive also popped the heatpreaders and even posted pictures in here earlier showing they say 'hynix....cfr'. And, there are clearly ram ic's on both sides of the stick.

unfortunately it seems 3ghz requires like cl13 (cl12 is easily 32m stable, but not 100% stable unless maybe like cl12-17-17, or i could maybe see what CR2 would let me do for timings but i dont think thatll affect timings, only speeds as i understand it), so im going to try to likely run something like 2800Cl12 or 2666CL11. i could try 1.85v, but im not sure what max safe voltage is for hynix. Ill see if i can validate like 3.2 or 3.4ghz though.


----------



## stickg1

lol good catch loud, I'm fried after all these days in a row in the sun. Anyway, your bandwidth seems really sluggish for DS CFR. Might be the loose timings, I'll look for the screenshot but I believe my SS MFR Team's were getting better scores on 2850MHz..


----------



## Belial

I think it's because the timings have to be way too loose for 3ghz to run. I've gone back to testing 2800mhz, I can do 12-14-12-26 1T on it and maxmemm was 30916/24203/25409/46.4ns.

I still wonder how standard ~2400mhz CL8 PSC would do on an imc as good as haswell, like maybe 2600mhz CL9, which would run better, this hynix or PSC?

Also, i could probably try like 2T on 3ghz, but as I understand, changing the command rate just helps with hitting higher frequency, not tighter timings. I mean I've run everything on 1T, so maybe i could do like 2800mhz CL12 better on 2T, I dont know. I'll run a quick test comparing like 2666CL11 vs 2800CL12 vs 2933CL13 and see which runs the best, maybe manually set all the timings loose.


----------



## stickg1

Didn't you need performance for streaming or something. Just get 2600/2666 tight as a ***** and call it a day.


----------



## Belial

I'm currently playing around to see if like 2666 or 2600 CL11 is worse or better than 2800 CL12, and it looks like 2800 Cl12 is a lot better. Not sure on 2933mhz but 3ghz sucked for performance.

I was hitting 32+ copys, every secondary timing I tune I get a bump.

I'm also using the 125 bclk strap, i figured that 4.75ghz doesnt really require any extra voltage (a tiny bump in vrin was all). so im runnign the ram at 2750mhz (or whatever, a 125 strap basically). pretty awesome. i just love haswell, this chip is such a massive improvement over ivy.


----------



## 636cc of fury

So decided to start binning retail for the Asrock comp and figured it would be a good idea to use ram which has been tested thouroughly, i.e. more than one board with multiple cpu's. This kit always seemed to stop at 2600 and did not seem to like volts nor extreme cold.

With this cpu, -133c is good for the memory and 2.15v is working great not to mention 2700+ is good, see below:yepp:

Can't have it all though right, cb on this particular sample is -110c, playing with input voltages does nothing for max clocks or max pi stable clocks, such a disappointment, but it seems binning cb is the most important thing as -110c is not going to go nearly as far as -135c+.



http://imgur.com/gjQ4NIi





http://imgur.com/7BA7emS





http://imgur.com/X2OxKXo





http://imgur.com/095WNfd





http://imgur.com/daznzMc



some pics:yepp:



http://imgur.com/V61zT2P





http://imgur.com/cAPP9WT





http://imgur.com/wa5nxHV





http://imgur.com/cIKraMn



. . .and what I have been working so hard on, could not have done this without Splavebro's pushing/motivating/sharing, thanks dude:up:

"66 = 55's" :rofl::ROTF::rofl::ROTF:



http://imgur.com/pk2tbZx


----------



## Belial

Yea im testing like 2666 CL11, 2800 CL12, 2933 CL13, various timings and stuff to see what's best, and it appears 2800 CL12 will be around the sweet spot (32+ copy easily with loose subs).

Is there any way I can check my sub-timings? Even the BIOS (z87x-ud3h, haswell i7) only shows like trfc and 2 or 3 other subs, not much. there's GTL, but that only shows like 10 timings total. Memtweakit, which is awesome, doesnt appear to work on haswell.

Halp. I want to know what's being applied, and what is being used as auto values for timings (so I can use it as a starting point).

Thanks.


----------



## 636cc of fury

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Belial*
> 
> Yea im testing like 2666 CL11, 2800 CL12, 2933 CL13, various timings and stuff to see what's best, and it appears 2800 CL12 will be around the sweet spot (32+ copy easily with loose subs).
> 
> Is there any way I can check my sub-timings? Even the BIOS (z87x-ud3h, haswell i7) only shows like trfc and 2 or 3 other subs, not much. there's GTL, but that only shows like 10 timings total. Memtweakit, which is awesome, doesnt appear to work on haswell.
> 
> Halp. I want to know what's being applied, and what is being used as auto values for timings (so I can use it as a starting point).
> 
> Thanks.


Memtweakit and the Asrock TC work on Haswell, just go the respective vendors sites and dl.


----------



## Splave

^^ SOOO beAST lol

no more 95 nonsense


----------



## coolhandluke41

I just received this in a mail ..I was hoping for another set of HYKO ...anyone try to push this set on AIR or cold ? (I'm thinking about returning this )


----------



## stickg1

I have that box! Looks like fun CHL, good luck!









I'm really enjoying mine.

IDK which ICs are on mine but I can do 2800, or 2600 tight. I like it for some everyday RAM, not gonna break any records with it unless I go sub-zero. On air it's just average to decent for a samsung kit.


----------



## Reefa_Madness

Yeah, the last batch has all been "1500"s instead of "2500"s. That's what stickg1 and I both received. I found it ironic...I finally decided to get some well-binned HYK0 and instead got another set of HCH9.


----------



## coolhandluke41

I guess this are keepers ..couldn't resist the urge







,they must be HCH9 since they will do 2800 tight -and first three tertiary's 5.5.*4*


----------



## sabishiihito

Having problems with the new Z87 OC Formula clocking 4x8GB but 2x8GB did 3000 CL12 pretty easily using Nick Shih's preset profile.



I'll have to see if I can clock the CPU higher while keeping the memory at 1500MHz.


----------



## coolhandluke41

^^ why is your TREFI so tight low value ?







,also increase VTTDR for 4x8


----------



## sabishiihito

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *coolhandluke41*
> 
> ^^ why is your TREFI so tight ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ,also increase VTTDR for 4x8


Dunno, the board is very aggressive with subs.


----------



## coolhandluke41

you have to make changes buddy ,play with it (manually set your TREFI)


----------



## CL3P20

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *coolhandluke41*
> 
> ^^ why is your TREFI so tight ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ,also increase VTTDR for 4x8


The lower the number for trefi = the looser the refresh rate
The higher the number for trefi = the tighter the refresh rate


----------



## coolhandluke41

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CL3P20*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *coolhandluke41*
> 
> ^^ why is your TREFI so tight ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ,also increase VTTDR for 4x8
> 
> 
> 
> The lower the number for trefi = the looser the refresh rate
> The higher the number for trefi = the tighter the refresh rate
Click to expand...

The higher the number for trefi = less pain ,success=Haswell








meant to say small value

EDIT;quick and dirty ..new 2600xxxx1500xxx (2.03v)


----------



## centvalny

Lil' board










Will baptize it with vaseline and go cold next


----------



## Sam OCX

Out of so many boards tried, the Impact seems to be the best mem clocker - 1300 with PSC is finally 'doable'


----------



## centvalny

Easy on impact 3520 air


----------



## Reefa_Madness

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *centvalny*
> 
> Lil' board


"Tiny" is more like it...but it appears to have a huge heart.









Looking forward to seeing more results with this board.


----------



## stickg1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Reefa_Madness*
> 
> "Tiny" is more like it...but it appears to have a huge heart.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looking forward to seeing more results with this board.


That looks awesome!


----------



## hotrod717

I know you guys are big on high clocks, voltage and all, but I thought this was pretty cool with yesteryear mem.


----------



## Sam OCX

today's arrivals:


----------



## coolhandluke41

is there release date for "impact" ?


----------



## robbo2

Hypers forever!


----------



## Belial

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *636cc of fury*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Belial*
> 
> Yea im testing like 2666 CL11, 2800 CL12, 2933 CL13, various timings and stuff to see what's best, and it appears 2800 CL12 will be around the sweet spot (32+ copy easily with loose subs).
> 
> Is there any way I can check my sub-timings? Even the BIOS (z87x-ud3h, haswell i7) only shows like trfc and 2 or 3 other subs, not much. there's GTL, but that only shows like 10 timings total. Memtweakit, which is awesome, doesnt appear to work on haswell.
> 
> Halp. I want to know what's being applied, and what is being used as auto values for timings (so I can use it as a starting point).
> 
> Thanks.
> 
> 
> 
> Memtweakit and the Asrock TC work on Haswell, just go the respective vendors sites and dl.
Click to expand...

It appears asrock TC doesnt always give accurate timings, it seems to get a lot of timings off from what I set them (it's off from what i set, more than 2 other programs say what I set,, etc). Memtweakit doesn't work, i tried the blue and the latest versions.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sabishiihito*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *coolhandluke41*
> 
> ^^ why is your TREFI so tight ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ,also increase VTTDR for 4x8
> 
> 
> 
> Dunno, the board is very aggressive with subs.
Click to expand...

I found that raising TREFI and TREFIX9 (they go hand in hand, look up what values tend to go together but it really doesnt need to be exct, ie instead of 9280/84 you can do 9000/80) caused something to go up, and something else to go down, and vice versa. it's not a timing that you want to just straight up tighten as much as possible. Also, loosening it GREATLY adds to stability, so it's kind of a no brainer to just loosen it.

I forgot what exactly it hurts/helps, I know that copy > read > write in terms of ram importantce, but im sure you can use trefix/ix9 to either balance them out more or go for what you think is more important.


----------



## cstkl1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Belial*
> 
> It appears asrock TC doesnt always give accurate timings, it seems to get a lot of timings off from what I set them (it's off from what i set, more than 2 other programs say what I set,, etc). Memtweakit doesn't work, i tried the blue and the latest versions.
> I found that raising TREFI and TREFIX9 (they go hand in hand, look up what values tend to go together but it really doesnt need to be exct, ie instead of 9280/84 you can do 9000/80) caused something to go up, and something else to go down, and vice versa. it's not a timing that you want to just straight up tighten as much as possible. Also, loosening it GREATLY adds to stability, so it's kind of a no brainer to just loosen it.
> 
> I forgot what exactly it hurts/helps, I know that copy > read > write in terms of ram importantce, but im sure you can use trefix/ix9 to either balance them out more or go for what you think is more important.


Thats not how u calculate tREF. btw choose either 3.9ns, 7.8ns or best at 15.6ns but the last one is temp dependent afaik. And it doesnt affect stability like DDR2. Higher is tighter.

Trefix9 afaik is min 9x7.8 for example above 70.2. Lower is looser. So end of the story is run ure tREF at 7.8 with tREFix9 at 70.

Btw it has to be exact but seriously doesnt affect stability. Stability of tref is temp dependent afaik

example for [email protected] But this is not final yet. as i am struggling with 1t atm. Btw i have no clue how to run waza.This is 7.8 for 2600. Asus Memtweak Mode 1 will always select the correct tREF but Mode 2 will be laxed. As i said tREF aint gonna help in stability like it did in ddr2 unless ure hitting a high vdimm and temp then lowering it will help.
http://www.overclock.net/content/type/61/id/1581768/


----------



## Belial

^ I don't know what you mean by 3.9ns, etc. I understand it's something like mhz x timing = ns, but i dont really understand it. I just read that higher is faster on refresh on the asus site, but i always found on overclocking psc's that like ~5k or 6K would be terribly unstable but ~8k+ was totally stable. I would raise refix9 too, so 5k/50, 6k/ 60, etc sort of ratio.

I mean I'm setting high vdimm, i guess, I'm using 1.8v, but i mean 2 sticks of ram isn't ever going to get near 70C, they run at like 40-50C. 4 sticks might get more like 60s on 1.8v but still, staying cool.

There's a ton of wild looking tertiary timings on my z87x-ud3h F6 bios, i think some are haswell related and some are gigabyte, if anyone could shed any light on it, I'd appreciate it:

First off there's a bunch of timings with _dr and _dd attached. I assume that stands for Different Rank and Different DIMM (saw those words on hwinfo in the memory section). I don't knwo what that really means, do I set them the same or what as each pair or what. Then, more confusingly, there's the original value. Like, RDRD_dr, RDRD_dd, and RDRD. It's also like this for WRWR, RDWR, WRRD.

And there's CPDED, PRPDEN, WRPDEN, and XPDLL, XP, TAONPD.

Then, there's confusing timings like Round Trip Latency and IoLATR0D0, but like x4 times.

Finally, what's tCKE for? I read asus' description about sleep, is that the sleep I think it is? So a stress tester wouldnt actually test tcke for you, you'd need to repeatedly set your pc to sleep, unsleep to test it right? So... set it as tight as humanly possible, and it doesnt affect bench scores at all?

Those Gskill Hynix CFR's that I bought, I've been going one by one on each timing in the bios and tightening as much as possible. I've just started working on the tertiaries, my results so far:

2723mhz (would use 2800 but using 47x102mhz = 4.8ghz cpu) 1.8v (there was some secondary that needed 1.8 isntead of 1.75v).
I ran maxmemm on 2666CL11 and 2800CL13 (i played around and got all 4 timings as tight as could be on those speeds) and 2800CL12 was by far the best result.

tCL12-14-12-26
tRRD 6
tWTR 8
tWR 24/A (changes wont stick)
tWTP 15
tWL 8/A (tighter wont stick)
tRFC 105 (i know 102 is unstable, so gives a bit of headroom)
tRTP 5 (3 was very unstable, so i just set to 5)
tFAW 14 (12 was unstable, i read on Asus site this should be tRRD x 4, is this true? Because that would be 4x6=24, which i think was the auto setting)
CR 1T (duh, as i understand CR only affects mhz and since mhz isnt the problem here, timings are)

tRDRD_dr 7 (set as pair, 6 unstable)
tRDRD_dd 7 (set as pair, 6 unstable)

all else Auto via XMP (which goes very loose on 2723mhz).

Using H264 benchmark as my stress test. This will likely be near my final results. I think h264 is not good for ram testing, this fails in 5 min of p95 so i'm going to find a better 24/7 stress tester.



My 5ghz Ivy Cinebenched at 10.16, so big improvement!


----------



## Bullant

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sam OCX*
> 
> today's arrivals:


Hey Sam,what Mhz and timings are these sticks,2---, 8-11-8? cant quite read it.Did they clock well?


----------



## Belial

^ PC20800 = 2600mhz. You can see the 20800 CL8 in the picture (F3-20800CL8D-4GBPIs, PC20800 = 2600mhz CL8 4GB Pi's)


----------



## cstkl1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bullant*
> 
> Hey Sam,what Mhz and timings are these sticks,2---, 8-11-8? cant quite read it.Did they clock well?


When u look at DDR1/2/3 etc specs.. when they write 20800 for example. Divide it by 8.
Thats ure dram speed.


----------



## Bullant

Wow I didn't even know they did 2600Mhz Pis


----------



## cstkl1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Belial*
> 
> ^ PC20800 = 2600mhz. You can see the 20800 CL8 in the picture (F3-20800CL8D-4GBPIs, PC20800 = 2600mhz CL8 4GB Pi's)


Dude based on ure previous post alot of assumptions n most of them are wrong. 1t for example. It lowers ure rtl. Rtl is linked with ure tcl n twcl.


----------



## coolhandluke41

Trident 2600 xxxx1500xxxx @2870/2.163v -AIR


----------



## Belial

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cstkl1*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Belial*
> 
> ^ PC20800 = 2600mhz. You can see the 20800 CL8 in the picture (F3-20800CL8D-4GBPIs, PC20800 = 2600mhz CL8 4GB Pi's)
> 
> 
> 
> Dude based on ure previous post alot of assumptions n most of them are wrong. 1t for example. It lowers ure rtl. Rtl is linked with ure tcl n twcl.
Click to expand...

please correct me, i really dont know much about ram timings and such. But i dont kno wut u mean, wut is Rtl? i dun understa wut u meen.

seriously, i dont know what you mean. Is not 1T > 2T in terms of performance, i mean i dont understand what you are getting at. so setting it to 1T lowers your RTL, why would i care? isnt lower better? How is it linked with tcl and twcl?


----------



## cstkl1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Belial*
> 
> please correct me, i really dont know much about ram timings and such. But i dont kno wut u mean, wut is Rtl? i dun understa wut u meen.
> 
> seriously, i dont know what you mean. Is not 1T > 2T in terms of performance, i mean i dont understand what you are getting at. so setting it to 1T lowers your RTL, why would i care? isnt lower better? How is it linked with tcl and twcl?


Seriously dude this is going to take a full page to explain. Better u read some guides since x58 since rtl came to play with the introduction of hyper Kits which was the turning point to make 2k C7 stable at that time.

For haswell its a bit different n mainly full control can only be done with rog mobo.


----------



## Belial

I've looked up every ram timing guide, and I have no clue what you are talking about. I appreciate you mentioning this stuff but i dont know what you are talking about.

I mean is not PC20800 not = 2600mhz? As far as Command rate, as I understand it, 1 > 2 but sometimes people use 2 to hit higher frequency, since my issue is 24/7 / benchmark, and I'm using a lower speed than max, 1 is better for me.

I'll search a bunch on round trip latency, try to find more on it. I mean I don't understand how there is no guide or anything on this stuff, yet there's clearly a ton of people who know all these timings.


----------



## centvalny

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Belial*
> 
> I'll search a bunch on round trip latency, try to find more on it. I mean I don't understand how there is no guide or anything on this stuff, yet there's clearly a ton of people who know all these timings.


Heres http://www.overclock.net/t/1408480/how-to-guide-oc-samsung-with-asrock-on-z87-ocf


----------



## Belial

mmm thanks but that's a very obscure and incomplete guide. I'm researching into it but like there's no 'memory training threshold' on the gigabyte ud3h. Or basically, just tighten them as much as possible...


----------



## Splave

Just lower rtls till its unstable. Or see where it gets set when your at lower speed then you intend to be.


----------



## cstkl1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Belial*
> 
> mmm thanks but that's a very obscure and incomplete guide. I'm researching into it but like there's no 'memory training threshold' on the gigabyte ud3h. Or basically, just tighten them as much as possible...


thats cause each mobo is different. on Asus training is achieved by lowering the initial RTL with disabling swizzling bit and keying in the manually the rtl and iols.
This what separates the ROG mobos and norm asus mobos afaik

maybe that what separates ure ud3h and gaygay oc board.

also asus and asrock has even have ic optimization tweaks to push things further and asus has even given skew option for individual training of ure rams since no rams are the same.

setting the correct rtl gives more stabilization on ure voltages and most of the time u end up lowering ure voltages n upping performance at the same time.


----------



## hotrod717

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Belial*
> 
> mmm thanks but that's a very obscure and incomplete guide. I'm researching into it but like there's no 'memory training threshold' on the gigabyte ud3h. Or basically, just tighten them as much as possible...


If you want to oc, you should buy a mobo designed specifically for oc'ing. UD3H is budget board.


----------



## dbrisc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hotrod717*
> 
> If you want to oc, you should buy a mobo designed specifically for oc'ing. UD3H is budget board.


The UD3H is more than enough for oc'ing most anything. Look at the reviews on it; it has plenty of high quality parts and it oc's very well.


----------



## stickg1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dbrisc*
> 
> The UD3H is more than enough for oc'ing most anything. Look at the reviews on it; it has plenty of high quality parts and it oc's very well.


It overclocks a CPU really well. We are talking about RAM here and the mobo makes a significant difference. Going from my Extreme6 to a MVF made a huge impact for RAM clocks and timings. Plus all the RAM presets are a nice feature that I have used a lot with my Samsungs and Hynix as starting points.


----------



## dbrisc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stickg1*
> 
> It overclocks a CPU really well. We are talking about RAM here and the mobo makes a significant difference. Going from my Extreme6 to a MVF made a huge impact for RAM clocks and timings. Plus all the RAM presets are a nice feature that I have used a lot with my Samsungs and Hynix as starting points.


That's true! Didn't really think of that honestly. Was thinking CPU while here. My fault paying attention isn't always my strong point haha.


----------



## Belial

From what I understand, the ud3h is great for ram overclocking since GBT has t-topology like asus. It also has the custom profiles based on ram ICs and kits. Thanks, rep, for info!


----------



## stickg1

I had my eye on that UD4H micocenter exclusive for while. Decided to do another Z77 with the MVF because I got a smokin deal on it. I love this G.Skill 2600CL10 Samsung kit though. Worth every penny.


----------



## hotrod717

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Belial*
> 
> From what I understand, the ud3h is great for ram overclocking since GBT has t-topology like asus. It also has the custom profiles based on ram ICs and kits. Thanks, rep, for info!


You can't compare a Gygabyte UD3H to Asus's Rog lineup or Asrocks OCF. Totally different league.


----------



## coolhandluke41




----------



## Belial

Not even comparable? How so? Asrock doesnt use t-topology does it?


----------



## 636cc of fury

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Belial*
> 
> Not even comparable? How so? Asrock doesnt use t-topology does it?


Have you not been paying attention to the last 10 pages of this thread:wth:


----------



## cstkl1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Belial*
> 
> Not even comparable? How so? Asrock doesnt use t-topology does it?


hmm

topology wasnt a prerequisite in z77 but asus m5e had it and maybe m5f.

in z87 its a intel prerequisite but asus claims theirs is topology ver 2. with their rog hence u see their dimm A0, B0 is actually the first and third slot instead of the other two.

in short all z87 are with topology.

as far as ram clocking go. Giga is no where close to asus and especially asrock so .... its more of the other way around in comparison.

ok and this are not custom profiles. Its ic optimization tweaks. its different. custom profiles all of them have with asus starting that trend in z77 and now everybody following suite.

Its the ic optimization in asus and asrock.


----------



## robbo2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cstkl1*
> 
> hmm
> 
> topology wasnt a prerequisite in z77 but asus m5e had it and maybe m5f.
> 
> in z87 its a intel prerequisite but asus claims theirs is topology ver 2. with their rog hence u see their dimm A0, B0 is actually the first and third slot instead of the other two.
> 
> in short all z87 are with topology.
> 
> as far as ram clocking go. Giga is no where close to asus and especially asrock so .... its more of the other way around in comparison.


I just installed the new X01 bios about an hour ago on my Z87-OC board and straight away I can tell it's far, far better at clocking my PSC. It makes me happy because all the most recent bios's have been utter garbage for my PSC.


----------



## Sam OCX

finally, I managed to air-bin/test my PSC on Haswell:



*PIS 2000C6*: 1200 / 6-11-7-28 / 1.82V, 1300 / 6-12-7-30 / 1.98V, 1300 / 7-12-7-30 / 1.72V, 1375 / 7-12-8-32 / 1.82V
*2400C9 #1*: 1200 / 6-11-7-28 / 1.83V, 1300 / 6-12-7-30 / 2.00V, 1300 / 7-12-7-30 / 1.75V, 1375 / 7-12-8-32 / 1.84V
*2400C9 #2*: 1200 / 6-11-7-28 / 1.81V, 1300 / 6-12-7-30 / 1.97V, 1300 / 7-12-7-30 / 1.76V, 1375 / 7-12-8-32 / 1.84V
*PID 2400C8*: 1200 / 6-11-7-28 / 1.80V, 1300 / 6-12-7-30 / 1.96V, 1300 / 7-12-7-30 / 1.72V, 1375 / 7-12-8-32 / 1.79V


----------



## sabishiihito

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cstkl1*
> 
> as far as ram clocking go. Giga is no where close to asus and especially asrock so .... its more of the other way around in comparison.


That hasn't been my experience; I've tried both the M6E and OC Formula and I wasn't able to push raw MHz as high with them as I can the OC Force. Those boards have better performance out of the box because of tighter subs but that makes it harder to clock; IMO easier to tighten than to loosen.


----------



## coolhandluke41

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sam OCX*
> 
> finally, I managed to air-bin/test my PSC on Haswell:
> 
> 
> 
> *PIS 2000C6*: 1200 / 6-11-7-28 / 1.82V, 1300 / 6-12-7-30 / 1.98V, 1300 / 7-12-7-30 / 1.72V, 1375 / 7-12-8-32 / 1.82V
> *2400C9 #1*: 1200 / 6-11-7-28 / 1.83V, 1300 / 6-12-7-30 / 2.00V, 1300 / 7-12-7-30 / 1.75V, 1375 / 7-12-8-32 / 1.84V
> *2400C9 #2*: 1200 / 6-11-7-28 / 1.81V, 1300 / 6-12-7-30 / 1.97V, 1300 / 7-12-7-30 / 1.76V, 1375 / 7-12-8-32 / 1.84V
> *PID 2400C8*: 1200 / 6-11-7-28 / 1.80V, 1300 / 6-12-7-30 / 1.96V, 1300 / 7-12-7-30 / 1.72V, 1375 / 7-12-8-32 / 1.79V


nice, can't wait for this mobo ..

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *636cc of fury*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Belial*
> 
> Not even comparable? How so? Asrock doesnt use t-topology does it?
> 
> 
> 
> Have you not been paying attention to the last 10 pages of this thread
Click to expand...


----------



## sabishiihito

More double-sided MFR fun. Tightened the subs a bit from auto using the values from the Corsair Vengeance 3000 preset.


----------



## cstkl1

I wonder y asus impact clocking dram better than m6e etc. bios shld be the same except for that external power pcb delivery thingy.


----------



## Sam OCX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cstkl1*
> 
> I wonder y asus impact clocking dram better than m6e etc. bios shld be the same except for that external power pcb delivery thingy.


PCB design, probably .. since it only has two RAM slots.


----------



## Belial

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cstkl1*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Belial*
> 
> Not even comparable? How so? Asrock doesnt use t-topology does it?
> 
> 
> 
> hmm
> 
> topology wasnt a prerequisite in z77 but asus m5e had it and maybe m5f.
> 
> in z87 its a intel prerequisite but asus claims theirs is topology ver 2. with their rog hence u see their dimm A0, B0 is actually the first and third slot instead of the other two.
> 
> in short all z87 are with topology.
> 
> as far as ram clocking go. Giga is no where close to asus and especially asrock so .... its more of the other way around in comparison.
> 
> ok and this are not custom profiles. Its ic optimization tweaks. its different. custom profiles all of them have with asus starting that trend in z77 and now everybody following suite.
> 
> Its the ic optimization in asus and asrock.
Click to expand...

Thanks for explaining that to me. Absolutely nowhere in the last 10 pages is any mention of 't-topology' or any board being particularly better than any other in RAM overclocking on Z87, it's the same 3 people posting over and over who have a ton of money to buy tons of different RAM and instead of trying to get more people involved, it seems like they want to keep it as exclusive as possible. All I do is read guides and information and threads on RAM overclocking and timings and ICs and I still don't know anything and just get bashed anytime I ask a question.

Isn't gigabyte better quality VRM? I know the z87 extreme4 was awful and the UD3H/4h/5h boards are really a lot higher quality. I dont know as much about the high end boards but I dont see the point, the whole point to me of ram overclocking is how cheap it is, how you dont need a heatsink or a better board or anything like that, and you can buy cheap ram, but i dont see why you would need to get some $200+ board especially when $120 gigabyte boards have as good a VRM as they do.


----------



## cstkl1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Belial*
> 
> Thanks for explaining that to me. Absolutely nowhere in the last 10 pages is any mention of 't-topology' or any board being particularly better than any other in RAM overclocking on Z87, it's the same 3 people posting over and over who have a ton of money to buy tons of different RAM and instead of trying to get more people involved, it seems like they want to keep it as exclusive as possible. All I do is read guides and information and threads on RAM overclocking and timings and ICs and I still don't know anything and just get bashed anytime I ask a question.
> 
> Isn't gigabyte better quality VRM? I know the z87 extreme4 was awful and the UD3H/4h/5h boards are really a lot higher quality. I dont know as much about the high end boards but I dont see the point, the whole point to me of ram overclocking is how cheap it is, how you dont need a heatsink or a better board or anything like that, and you can buy cheap ram, but i dont see why you would need to get some $200+ board especially when $120 gigabyte boards have as good a VRM as they do.


Too long and dont want this thread to be full of these


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



*VRM*
Ok lets talk about that. vrm is not that important other than delivering a stable current. so hence u dont actually need that crazy phases /full digital vrm like dfi of old etc. But most of the oc mobos has their own proprietary tech. See under the board and top of the board of all those lines, placement of vrm, caps etc...

*Bios*
the difference in expensive boards are bios supports , uefi mem, etc capabilities etc are different and can support higher optimization of IC's.seriously since x58 etc u can forget about lowcost/medium boards to support high dram clocking stablely. theres a reason why gigabyte is marketing the ocforce board. its doing 3k pretty easy even on samsung ic.
asus and asrock from day one has open beta testing policy and even custom options if u require them etc...
in short hence y asrock oc and asus rog mobos are getting custom bios. custom RTL 50 pages sheets from the FAE etc. DDR3 has too many ic's and require a lot of bios optimization. So only certain board gets it.

*Opinions*
from ure post the problem is the way ure asking the questions. instead of seeking knowledge ure asking ppl to prove things to you. Its other ppls opinion so ask easy ppl will answer easy. Chill bro its a hobby .

*Rams*
Ram clocking .. u need to have multiple ic's and the best board with the most options available. Thats m6e atm. it has excellent support and u can do high clock with high cpu clock together. asrock getting a lot of good support and u need to test them and nick will support u on ic optimization etc. U think these are expensive. They are cheap. Most of us been collecting and overclocking rams for a long time and ddr3 rams are cheap like half the cost of what we were paying especially in the ddr2 days.. Some things we learn from overclocking old rams .. Hence no teaching on how. Since this was product of hard work, alot of paper writing, mathematical understanding, reading ddr3 power specs, etc etc etc.. its all about hard work and thinking methodologically.

DDR3 has many ic's compared to old ram clocking.
To learn about ram clocking. first step is collecting ic's and collect the best of them. my friend wanted to sell me either gskill 2400 C9 BFR or team xtreem 2600 C10 Samsungs.
I took the first. Reason is cause thats the best bfr while the second is not. The 2666 C10 is.

So lets see
PSC - DOM GT GTx4, Gskill PI 2000 C6, Gskill 2400 C8s
BFR - Gskill 2400 C9
CFR - Gskill Trident X 2800 8gb 11-13-13-xx
MFR - Gskill 2933s C12
Samsung - Gskill,Team, Corsair 2666 c10's.

Currently initially it was psc cause of the scaling with tRDRD and low latency. Now its Samsung but low latency high clocks and tRDRD 5. MFR for those 4k clocks but comes at a cost of high tRDRD
getting long winded but utimately. All these ppl who post clocks use a lot days to get those. Not just click click click. Most of the time was to learn the bios and their ram ic character and cpu character. To test this u need good boards that gives u the capability to do it. Hard work ultimately.

*Hobby*
Its the same addiction to ppl who drifts. Its a HOBBY. Stop insulting those who collect and be upset with cheap rams dont come at par with them. Nick and Splave even bin their own IC's.. so guess how much those cost. U really can forget about finding value rams and hoping to compete with the higher binned, optimized ic config with 8 layer pcb etc. Those rams are not value rams slapped with a cooling. Overclocking nearing the limits cost money. Think about "thinking methodologically". Its like scientist competing with each other. Its fun.
U should be gratefull to splave etc who has been very helpful. Sometimes ppl dont share cause its because it only works for their ram ic.

lol. Tired. Mentally at thinking how to make this clear for you. Have fun. ask nice ppl will reply as nice as possible. Stop with comments like " what should i care " etc..put a lot of smileys






















lol: i am normally a sucker for this.


----------



## stickg1

Yeah I think most of these dudes are too busy having fun with their RAM to want to stop and force-feed information to you Belial. A lot of it is trial and error. You may notice that a lot of these guys run the higher end boards, OC Formula, ROGs, OC Force, it's not just for looks. It's BIOS optimization among other things.

You don't need to get upset because nobody will teach you everything there is to know about RAM overclocking. Re-word your questions to have a more positive connotation, instead of that "know-it-all" non-sense you generally use.

To paraphrase cstkl1's very informative post, "Chill bro it's a hobby"


----------



## Belial

Thanks cstkl1. You should just post that as it's own thread, add a few pics and bold (or not even, w/e) and it's a guide that'll get thousands of views. I just dont understand why there isn't a resource on all of this, even if not to get other people involved, at least amongst yourselves. I mean I pretty much always write a guide on any topic I learn about, i know writing guides takes a long time but i'm surprised no on ehas done it.


----------



## Splave

working on it man.
haswell is a strange beast in the imc department. tighter is not always better, and you cant tighten to you fail. you need to find timings that flow together.
this takes alot of time, days to find the single best IC settings and they each act differently. Even hch9 likes different then hyk0.

Here is a taste of some research showing only tRAS and tRFC timings.


You can see there is a pattern, like a wave between the settings. Slow Fast Slow Fast Slow Fast or Slow Fast Faster Slow Fast Faster Slow. This is just theory at this point, as im not smart enough to dive deeper with my 2 year degree. lmao







But I think there is something there. At this point I can only say which is faster for 32m.

On haswell it makes things even more difficult. Once in a while you get a lucky run where you are -.300 to -.400 seconds in superpi faster than usual for no reason. So all of these timings that I try, are on a fresh boot, run, fresh boot rerun first 6 loops to make sure it wasnt a boosted run. Very time consuming.

Now to answer your question on why to buy an "expensive board" the ASRock M OCF clocks the same as the OCF with less pci-e slots for $20 more than the ud3h. It is easy to choose by price point. Take a companies top of the line mini version of their flagship or a low end version board of another company.

Last but not least, its hard to gauge your personal times vs others as well because there are so many factors to take into account.
-IO voltage
-vDIMM
-vCCIN
-vCCSA
-IMC strength

All these things affect your memory performance and pi time. Finding the right combo is the fun part. Stop reading guides and go find the the differences, its the only way!


----------



## hotrod717

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Belial*
> 
> Thanks cstkl1. You should just post that as it's own thread, add a few pics and bold (or not even, w/e) and it's a guide that'll get thousands of views. I just dont understand why there isn't a resource on all of this, even if not to get other people involved, at least amongst yourselves. I mean I pretty much always write a guide on any topic I learn about, i know writing guides takes a long time but i'm surprised no on ehas done it.


http://www.overclockers.com/memory-overclocking-guide-ivy-bridge. Here's a guide that is for Ivy and is directly for Asus mobo's, but will hopefully help you to some extent.


----------



## Belial

wow splave I can only imagine if you are using 32m then you must've tried a million other programs wondering 'ugh is there a faster way to test ram'. Ive just been using maxxmem and i dont even test most of my changes. just go down the line in bios and tighten each one.


----------



## sabishiihito

Splave what timings/speed were you running that HCH9?


----------



## Splave

9-12-12 2800


----------



## Belial

Hey guys check this out, I found something insane (4.7ghz i7-4770k, 4.4uncore, 2666mhz hynix cfr 2x4gb 11-14-13-26, gigabyte z87x-ud3h F6 bios). Bear with me, it's a been long winded.

So I pretty much went down the line and tightened each timing up, no boot, loosen, etc, and stress test multiple timings at a time. I'm currently just finetuning my tertiaries to be 24 hours prime95 stable. Trying to figure out what's causing me to fail prime95, I figure it might have something to do with

Timing / Default at 2666mhz / Tightest Bootable that has an observable change in asrock tc, gtl, stable enough to last 5 min p95
WRRD_dr: 12 / 1
WRRD_dd: 12 / 1
WRRD: 24 / 1

Now I figured going from 12/12/24 to 1/1/1 was probably a bit ridiculous, it's probably not stable or something. I don't know if these timings are related or tied together, but they all say 'WRRD' and I'm already being extremely ridiculous in tuning every tertiary as tight as possible and trying to get 24 hours prime95 stable (as in 104 TRFC is not stable, but I'm working on 105 kinda ridiculousness), so I went by the rule of dr and dd's are the same, and I'll stick with WRRD's x2 ratio as it is at stock. On top of that, go figure, 1/1/1 is slower in maxxmem than the defaults.

Well, turns out something like 6/6/12 (half of stock) actually doesn't work, so something about 1/1/1 is fishy, despite showing in asrock TC as being applied (usually you change some timing and the change doesnt stick), and 9/9/18 is faster in maxxmem all around than 1/1/1. But I decided to try untying them, and see what'st he lowest dr and dd I can get, and lowest WRRD.

_I realize I can set it to 1/1/16 at it's tightest for each, and I gained *+3000mb/s copy* from default settings_. Insane speed boost, right? I went from ~30K to 33k, consistently!


----------



## CL3P20

Tertiary set has always been where the bandwidth is at Belial. Haswell may see 50GB/s bandwidth yet too. It is pretty crazy considering its dual Ch. IMC .. if Intel can fix CB issues we'd really have something fun to play with.

*if you were rebooting with MRC disabled, you were likely seeing gains from RTL training as well


----------



## Belial

I don't know what MRC is, but when I tried to reduce RTL or IO just by -1/-1, it caused extreme instability.


----------



## 636cc of fury

lets get this back on topic:thumb:

So got a late start today just finished up doing some no waza testing.

2666 6-10-6-24


http://imgur.com/rQLsfuy



2723 6-10-6-24


http://imgur.com/6IngTE1



and one with waza.

l0ud_sil3nc3 - 5:55.781 - 49x102.1 - 1360.9MHz - 6-10-6-24-64-1 - OCF - GSkill 2400 c8 2x2GB/PSC - 2.15V - LN2 @ all



http://imgur.com/CCEg26P



not quite good enough, but getting there.

Splavebruuuuu anointed Giga vga ftw, clearly what brought the good joojoo



http://imgur.com/lT3F7Vz





http://imgur.com/kK27sNl


----------



## Bullant

Awesome Loud,


----------



## Reefa_Madness

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bullant*
> 
> Awesome Loud,


Amen to that. Nice clocking sticks.


----------



## PolRoger

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cstkl1*
> 
> thats cause each mobo is different. on *Asus training is achieved by lowering the initial RTL* with disabling swizzling bit and keying in the manually the rtl and iols.
> This what separates the ROG mobos and norm asus mobos afaik
> 
> maybe that what separates ure ud3h and gaygay oc board.
> 
> also asus and asrock has even have ic optimization tweaks to push things further and asus has even given skew option for individual training of ure rams since no rams are the same.
> 
> setting the correct rtl gives more stabilization on ure voltages and most of the time u end up lowering ure voltages n upping performance at the same time.


I'm using a ASUS Z87-Deluxe which does offer RTL IOL control (including the initial RTL option). The BIOS will give an actual current reading for the individual RTL's but it does *not* show a value for initial RTL? I can input a value from 1 thru 63... However, if I take it off of "auto" and randomly enter various numbers from high to low... after rebooting I always seem to hang with a "55" code?

Can anyone who is familiar with running ASUS offer any advice for making manual adjustments to the initial RTL setting to ideally allow for improved training and tighter RTL's vs. the default "Auto" setting?

P.S. I've currently got MRC fast boot set to "disabled" but I also have a Scrambler setting?... Any idea on the benefit of running ASUS "optimized" vs. default MRC?


----------



## coolhandluke41

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PolRoger*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *cstkl1*
> 
> thats cause each mobo is different. on *Asus training is achieved by lowering the initial RTL* with disabling swizzling bit and keying in the manually the rtl and iols.
> This what separates the ROG mobos and norm asus mobos afaik
> 
> maybe that what separates ure ud3h and gaygay oc board.
> 
> also asus and asrock has even have ic optimization tweaks to push things further and asus has even given skew option for individual training of ure rams since no rams are the same.
> 
> setting the correct rtl gives more stabilization on ure voltages and most of the time u end up lowering ure voltages n upping performance at the same time.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm using a ASUS Z87-Deluxe which does offer RTL IOL control (including the initial RTL option). The BIOS will give an actual current reading for the individual RTL's but it does *not* show a value for initial RTL? I can input a value from 1 thru 63... However, if I take it off of "auto" and randomly enter various numbers from high to low... after rebooting I always seem to hang with a "55" code?
> 
> Can anyone who is familiar with running ASUS offer any advice for making manual adjustments to the initial RTL setting to ideally allow for improved training and tighter RTL's vs. the default "Auto" setting?
> 
> P.S. I've currently got MRC fast boot set to "disabled" but I also have a Scrambler setting?... Any idea on the benefit of running ASUS "optimized" vs. default MRC?
Click to expand...

try this buddy ;
Quote:


> set all RTLs AUTO... boot 2660 ( 95 bclk) rtl will be set 43/42 and set manually 4/4
> set bclk recovery ignore then boot into windows set 97.5 reboot don't go to bios boot into OS again and set 100 your RTL will be 43/42 4/4
> 
> or play with Initial RTL


http://www.xtremesystems.org/forums/showthread.php?286315-SuperPi32m-5GHz-amp-4GHz-Haswell-All-Out-Challenge!&p=5200251&viewfull=1#post5200251

it doesn't have to be 2660 just one tick (divider) slower then you target frequency,boot in to OS wright down RTL and set it manually in bios
P.S. you can try ASRock memory configurator which shows RTL ( roobo was running this app on Giga mobo -try to PM )
http://www.overclock.net/t/1300766/super-pi-32m-4ghz-efficiency-challenge/1420#post_20518801


----------



## PolRoger

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *coolhandluke41*
> 
> try this buddy ;
> 
> it doesn't have to be 2660 just one tick (divider) slower then you target frequency,boot in to OS wright down RTL and set it manually in bios
> P.S. you can try ASRock memory configurator which shows RTL ( roobo was running this app on Giga mobo -try to PM )


Thanks for the links...









So far I've been pretty much "failing" when taking RTL's off auto.


----------



## coolhandluke41

I would get MVI Impact if Asus is your thing and try again


----------



## cstkl1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PolRoger*
> 
> I'm using a ASUS Z87-Deluxe which does offer RTL IOL control (including the initial RTL option). The BIOS will give an actual current reading for the individual RTL's but it does *not* show a value for initial RTL? I can input a value from 1 thru 63... However, if I take it off of "auto" and randomly enter various numbers from high to low... after rebooting I always seem to hang with a "55" code?
> 
> Can anyone who is familiar with running ASUS offer any advice for making manual adjustments to the initial RTL setting to ideally allow for improved training and tighter RTL's vs. the default "Auto" setting?
> 
> P.S. I've currently got MRC fast boot set to "disabled" but I also have a Scrambler setting?... Any idea on the benefit of running ASUS "optimized" vs. default MRC?


As per sham instruction. At rtl auto, latency compensator auto , swizzling bit 2 enabled.
Check ure rtl n iol
Set ure initial +2 to +4 of the highest rtl u see.
Restart till u can enterback.
Enable latency compensator, disable swizzling bit 2. Key in manually all the rtl n iol u saw.

Rtl is dependent on tCL first, twcl not as much. I find the key is using 2400mhz as base.
its right there a few pages back a conversation between me and sham (lardarse) in asus z87 support thread in xs
http://www.xtremesystems.org/forums/showthread.php?286345-ASUS-Z87-Motherboards-Overview-Guides-and-Official-Support&p=5198583&viewfull=1#post5198583

MRC just set as optimized. Find more issues with u set it at default when running high clocks. Btw for 4gig dimm mess with swizzling bits. Some of them at disabled offers better scaling.


----------



## PolRoger

^^^ @cstkl1 ^^^

Thanks for the info and link...


----------



## sabishiihito

That post made my head hurt lol


----------



## coolhandluke41

Played with HCH9 (2600c10) some more last night ,little disappointed as I was able to run 32M around 1460 but nothing north of that ..I really want it to crack that :58








5:58:125 - 49x102.60 - 1429.6 MHz - 9-12-12-16-106-1T - Asrock -OCF - 2.183v - h2o/LN2


EDIT; updated OP with this helpful info (by youngpro )
http://www.xtremesystems.org/forums/showthread.php?286315-SuperPi32m-5GHz-amp-4GHz-Haswell-All-Out-Challenge!&p=5201542&viewfull=1#post5201542


Time to roll PSC









5:57:516 -50x100.06 - 1333.5 MHz - 7-11-6-24-79-1T -ASRock OCF -Gskill 2200 C7


----------



## Splave

Noice


----------



## sabishiihito

This is odd, standard 2400C11 run getting Super Pi 32M times about the same as some of my 2800C12 runs with same CPU speed.


----------



## CL3P20

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sabishiihito*
> 
> This is odd, standard 2400C11 run getting Super Pi 32M times about the same as some of my 2800C12 runs with same CPU speed.


RTL training is disgusting isnt it?


----------



## sabishiihito

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CL3P20*
> 
> RTL training is disgusting isnt it?


It definitely makes things a lot more complicated, and as of now this board doesn't have a good way to control it.


----------



## sabishiihito

I'm trying to figure out what timings I need to tweak here to get faster 32M runs. I've seen a 2400C10 on same CPU clock and slower uncore (39x) finish in 6min 57.394s which beats my 2800C11 with 40x uncore.


----------



## coolhandluke41

^^^ you had very efficient mobo few days ago just for that


----------



## jjjc_93

Asrock isn't the only vendor making efficient boards


----------



## sabishiihito

Nothing a couple of tertiary adjustments won't fix


----------



## coolhandluke41

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jjjc_93*
> 
> Asrock isn't the only vendor making efficient boards


hey buddy ! ..long time no see....ready to play ?


----------



## cstkl1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sabishiihito*
> 
> This is odd, standard 2400C11 run getting Super Pi 32M times about the same as some of my 2800C12 runs with same CPU speed.


tRDRD 4 is usable up to 2600mhz stable so far on PSC, BFR.


----------



## Sam OCX

testing some HyperX Anniversary 1866C9 with CFR:

1000 / 8-11-9-24 / 1.86V
1100 / 9-12-10-27 / 1.82V
1200 / 10-13-11-30 / 1.79V
1300 / 11-14-12-32 / 1.76V
1400 / 12-14-13-35 / 1.81V


----------



## ihog6hog

4770K @ 4.5Ghz @ 1.15V.

DDR3 3000 12-14-14-35 @1.65v use timing from XMP.

Change CR = from 2 to 1 , tRDRD = from 6 to 5 , tWRWR = from 5 to 4.

Third timing = Auto (will adjust later).


----------



## sabishiihito

4x4GB G.Skill Trident X [email protected] 12-14-14-35-2T


----------



## coolhandluke41

I had like literally 2 Liters left and didn't know what to do with it








TeamX2666sd [email protected] 3533


----------



## 636cc of fury

retail fail



http://imgur.com/3MT9cI5





http://imgur.com/n3DzYBj


----------



## Splave

^must import chips lol


----------



## sabishiihito

Buys Team 2400C10 2x4GB hoping for single-sided Hynix MFR



Gets double-sided Samsung BCH9


----------



## Sam OCX

you get punished with Samsung D for being a cheapskate


----------



## coolhandluke41

^ interesting ,Thanks









P.S. this is also interesting ..all new GTX 7xx series gpu's rolling Elpida ICs







(first batch had HYKO)


----------



## sabishiihito

At least they don't completely suck. This was with 1.75v.



Still, I want some single sided MFR! I have half a mind to drive to Micro Center and grab a kit of Vengeance 1600C9 2x4GB Ver5.29 I saw last time I was there.


----------



## coolhandluke41

you going to make me cry with your tREFI







..try 2500 and set it 9-12-12-30..leave the rest untouched


----------



## sabishiihito

Blame Asrock for the tREFI!! That's all auto bro. I've never seen any good guides about how to set it.


----------



## coolhandluke41

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sabishiihito*
> 
> Blame Asrock for the tREFI!! That's all auto bro. I've never seen any good guides about how to set it.


I made a guide just for you bro ...
1- you need one of this ...(not the gun...your finger...)


2- go to your bios and press four-five digits of your choice ..for example "7777"


3- enjoy it


----------



## robbo2

Great guide









Bookmarked for future reference


----------



## Bullant

This is the memory I call the freak,1.85v Air


----------



## sabishiihito

In all seriousness though, I don't see how the TREFI value is an issue as it was actually higher on the Gigabyte board (11026).


----------



## coolhandluke41

higher is good


----------



## sabishiihito

Corsair Vengeance 2x4GB 1600C9 cheap low bin MFR.



http://imgur.com/SdMRvNG




http://imgur.com/hoykR8O


Still good enough for 2933C12.



http://imgur.com/8WNLUxY


----------



## 636cc of fury

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bullant*
> 
> This is the memory I call the freak,1.85v Air


I think RTL @ 48 has something to do with that


----------



## 636cc of fury

thanks Peter & TL can't wait to try my poooopy MFR



http://imgur.com/qM1BBdr





http://imgur.com/3wRnrVC


----------



## Bullant

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *636cc of fury*
> 
> I think RTL @ 48 has something to do with that


Rtl was on auto but I'm sure this dim will boot in no problem with RTL 40 @ same speeds,I'll test it later


----------



## cstkl1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *coolhandluke41*
> 
> I made a guide just for you bro ...
> 1- you need one of this ...(not the gun...your finger...)
> 
> 
> 2- go to your bios and press four-five digits of your choice ..for example "7777"
> 
> 
> 3- enjoy it


Tref is 3.9ns/7.8ns/15.6ns
Norm is 7.8 as optimal
To set in dclk use (ram mhz)/2 x 7.8.
So 2400 is 1200x7.8 = 9360.


----------



## xxbassplayerxx

Just sold some sticks, but here's the current collection:




From left to right:

2x 1GB Elpida (BDSE)
2x 1GB Crucial 800 4-4-4 (D9GMH)
1x 512BM Crucial 800 4-4-4 D9GMH)
2x 1GB Crucial 10th Anniversary 667 3-3-3 (D9GMH)
3x2GB Kingston 2000 9-9-9 (BBSE)
2x2GB Corsair 2000 7-8-7 (MGH-E Hyper)
1x2GB Corsair 2000 8-8-8 (MGH-E Hyper)
2x2GB G.Skill 2000 9-9-9 (PSC X)
2x2GB G.Skill 2000 9-9-9 (BBSE)
2x2GB Corsair 2666 10-12-12 (Samsung)
Not pictured: 2 more Corsair 2666 sticks, 1 dead 2000 7-8-7 MGH-E stick


----------



## centvalny

M6I @3600 single air 32m

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/23/xxbp.png/


----------



## centvalny

Cold using pci-e extender, more room for KP pot





http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/17/m9vx.png/


----------



## centvalny

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *636cc of fury*
> 
> thanks Peter & TL can't wait to try my poooopy MFR


This will fit nice&tight


----------



## xxbassplayerxx

Is that for the SB?


----------



## stickg1

Those impacts clock as well as their big brothers?


----------



## Splave

Supposed to clock even higher on impact with short traces and only 2 slots







little beast


----------



## centvalny

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xxbassplayerxx*
> 
> Is that for the SB?


For M6I ram pot


----------



## stickg1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Splave*
> 
> Supposed to clock even higher on impact with short traces and only 2 slots
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> little beast


Where you guys buying these? Have they been released yet? I can't find a retailer anywhere, I'm curious as to price.


----------



## Splave

not available retail yet


----------



## cstkl1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Splave*
> 
> not available retail yet


hows that possible. In malaysia on sunday, our computer mall.. so many retailers were full with impact.


----------



## stickg1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Splave*
> 
> not available retail yet


Makes sense, all the dudes I've seen with them are big timers. Probably got them for review or from sponsors.

Well little old me will just wait. I don't think I want a haswell chip though, I might wait and see what happens with SB-E.


----------



## centvalny

M6I quick test BBSE

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/825/8l74.png/

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/839/e6yz.png/


----------



## Bullant

^^ Nice BBSE results mate ,nice tRFC


----------



## Bullant

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xxbassplayerxx*
> 
> Just sold some sticks, but here's the current collection:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> From left to right:
> 
> 2x 1GB Elpida (BDSE)
> 2x 1GB Crucial 800 4-4-4 (D9GMH)
> 1x 512BM Crucial 800 4-4-4 D9GMH)
> 2x 1GB Crucial 10th Anniversary 667 3-3-3 (D9GMH)
> 3x2GB Kingston 2000 9-9-9 (BBSE)
> 2x2GB Corsair 2000 7-8-7 (MGH-E Hyper)
> 1x2GB Corsair 2000 8-8-8 (MGH-E Hyper)
> 2x2GB G.Skill 2000 9-9-9 (PSC X)
> 2x2GB G.Skill 2000 9-9-9 (BBSE)
> 2x2GB Corsair 2666 10-12-12 (Samsung)
> Not pictured: 2 more Corsair 2666 sticks, 1 dead 2000 7-8-7 MGH-E stick


Nice collection bass


----------



## Splave

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cstkl1*
> 
> hows that possible. In malaysia on sunday, our computer mall.. so many retailers were full with impact.


not sure man, had my eyes peeled so I could buy one the last couple days no luck

PS Bass buy my ripjaws!!!







they are good man


----------



## coolhandluke41

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Splave*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *cstkl1*
> 
> hows that possible. In malaysia on sunday, our computer mall.. so many retailers were full with impact.
> 
> 
> 
> not sure man, had my eyes peeled so I could buy one the last couple days no luck
> 
> PS Bass buy my ripjaws!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> they are good man
Click to expand...

how good ?( black PCB ) or should I ask which one is better 2200 or 2133 ?


----------



## Splave

2133333333


----------



## cstkl1

asus really ******ed the hero.

same rams on my m6e was easy at 2400 C8 all 4 dimms.

on hero getting it to boot at 2200 C7 was already a challenge.


----------



## 636cc of fury

dat der MFR



http://imgur.com/4vTxEe2





http://imgur.com/aVI82oE



http://valid.canardpc.com/2890482


----------



## stickg1

3940MHz son?!? That's badass!


----------



## robbo2

Nice one l0ud! The impact is such and impressive board


----------



## jerry1998

huh nice equipment !


----------



## hotrod717

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *636cc of fury*
> 
> dat der MFR
> 
> 
> 
> http://imgur.com/4vTxEe2
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://imgur.com/aVI82oE
> 
> 
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/2890482


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *robbo2*
> 
> Nice one l0ud! The impact is such and impressive board


Selling my second rig to try Haswell and get one. Amazing what that little mobo can do!


----------



## sabishiihito

Got frustrated with my Haswell "play" box and started messing around with my 24/7 RIVE+3820 system.


----------



## 636cc of fury

Thanks Gigabyte:thumb:



http://imgur.com/pCq12Y5





http://imgur.com/q6RWJj2





http://imgur.com/OPcJ7Ka



Some pics



http://imgur.com/Ru98VA5





http://imgur.com/bEh1qim





http://imgur.com/n0aZULU


----------



## stickg1

Thats air with sammy 2600CL10s?


----------



## stickg1

I did a little tightening on my 2600CL10 for 24/7 use today. This is what I have that seems pretty stable:

http://s1061.photobucket.com/user/stickg1/media/sammy247_zps541b75cd.jpg.html


----------



## websmile

Fast test on a random ebay purchase, getting LB tighter than 6 will need a tic more voltage


TRCD-limit is not bad, but 32M TRCD11 with cpu and mems on air will not work











Could have been worse, but I run out of space in my drawers lol


----------



## coolhandluke41

^^^ hey web any chance to see some (semi-tight ) Samsung timings @2400 & 2600 for 16Gb on Ivy ?,I was heaving all sorts of problems last night on UD5H..this was with the latest bioses for that board


----------



## websmile

Hi, this is an older screen, to tighten tertiaries, you will most likely need a bit more sa/io than normal and definitley a small bump in Vdimm


----------



## coolhandluke41

wow ...that was quick







,THANK you Sir

EDIIT ;looks like first four Tertiary's was my culprit


----------



## stickg1

Is that for HCH9 or HKY0's, or does it matter?


----------



## coolhandluke41

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stickg1*
> 
> Is that for HCH9 or HKY0's, or does it matter?


HCH9 TeamX2400c9 BTW this mobo sucks when it comes to Samsung especially running 16Gb ,the best I could get was 2200c9 super tight but 2400 or above is a pipe dream









I was just shooting for bandwidth/16gb


----------



## Nexo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *636cc of fury*
> 
> Thanks Gigabyte:thumb:
> 
> 
> 
> http://imgur.com/pCq12Y5
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://imgur.com/q6RWJj2
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://imgur.com/OPcJ7Ka
> 
> 
> 
> Some pics
> 
> 
> 
> http://imgur.com/Ru98VA5
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://imgur.com/bEh1qim
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://imgur.com/n0aZULU


Nice Gigabyte Z87X-OC board.


----------



## xxbassplayerxx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *coolhandluke41*
> 
> HCH9 TeamX2400c9 BTW this mobo sucks when it comes to Samsung especially running 16Gb ,the best I could get was 2200c9 super tight but 2400 or above is a pipe dream
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was just shooting for bandwidth/16gb


On the UD4H I was able to do 2800 9-12-12 with 16GB. Efficiency was off, but secondaries and tertiaries were tight:



http://hwbot.org/submission/2365082_xxbassplayerxx_superpi___32m_core_i5_3570k_5min_17sec_171ms


----------



## Splave

^^



16gb is tough nice work


----------



## xxbassplayerxx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Splave*
> 
> ^^
> 
> 16gb is tough nice work


Haha 90% of that was l0ud telling me what to set









It was at the event that we had at CL3P's place in Cali.


----------



## stickg1

That's pretty sweet timings for 2800


----------



## xxbassplayerxx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stickg1*
> 
> That's pretty sweet timings for 2800


You can thank 1.95V for that


----------



## Splave

Did some mfr today, not sure if the stick is maxed or the poopie retail imc. Willl try another one tomorrow.


Excited to try this guy out, SF3D EVO Plate for SS/TEC or even old cpu pot for ram cooling.







SS is by RunMC and holds -50c haswell 5ghz loaded. -54 Idle. Should handle some mems no problem


----------



## coolhandluke41

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xxbassplayerxx*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *coolhandluke41*
> 
> HCH9 TeamX2400c9 BTW this mobo sucks when it comes to Samsung especially running 16Gb ,the best I could get was 2200c9 super tight but 2400 or above is a pipe dream
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was just shooting for bandwidth/16gb
> 
> 
> 
> On the UD4H I was able to do 2800 9-12-12 with 16GB. Efficiency was off, but secondaries and tertiaries were tight:
> 
> 
> 
> http://hwbot.org/submission/2365082_xxbassplayerxx_superpi___32m_core_i5_3570k_5min_17sec_171ms
Click to expand...

your little screene doesn't help much ..(volts /timings on air )
I did try web 2nd and 3rd timings with no avail ,2400c9 with 2200 timings posted earlier is only good half way through 32M (tried all sorts of loose/semi tight timings and voltages )
*P.S. I'm on first rev. UD5H -> Daisy-chain and no Typology* no-go with 2T


----------



## Mikecdm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Splave*
> 
> Excited to try this guy out, SF3D EVO Plate for SS/TEC or even old cpu pot for ram cooling.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SS is by RunMC and holds -50c haswell 5ghz loaded. -54 Idle. Should handle some mems no problem


I think I need one of those now. Wonder if it'll work with the little plates that come with the ney pot or if i need some of those cold plate/spreader things.


----------



## xxbassplayerxx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *coolhandluke41*
> 
> your little screene doesn't help much ..(volts /timings on air )
> I did try web 2nd and 3rd timings with no avail ,2400c9 with 2200 timings posted earlier is only good half way through 32M (tried all sorts of loose/semi tight timings and voltages )
> *P.S. I'm on first rev. UD5H -> Daisy-chain and no Typology* no-go with 2T


Fortunately I took a photo of all of my subtimings while setting everything up. I probably tweaked a bit from here, but it was a good starting point:


----------



## Splave

let me check for you









EDIT: The ney spreaders are about an inch too long!

I just got the ones that are made for this from frozen CPU, reasonably priced and have a nice weight.

http://www.frozencpu.com/products/20096/ex-blc-1458/EK_EK-SF3D_Triple_Point_EVO_Module_-_2_Pack_-_Black_EK-SF3D_Triple_Point_EVO_Module_-_Black_2pcs.html


----------



## Mikecdm

Thanks, already ordered those about 2 hours ago.


----------



## Splave




----------



## Mikecdm

Maybe i should have let you been the guinea pig. Too bad im an impulse buyer


----------



## Splave

Lol Im thinking -20c or so, keeping my hopes low.


----------



## coolhandluke41

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xxbassplayerxx*
> 
> Fortunately I took a photo of all of my subtimings while setting everything up. I probably tweaked a bit from here, but it was a good starting point:


Thanks bass ,I will try this once I find some time ...and I don't think it will happen anytime soon..

inbound







(ordered today )



received today


----------



## Mikecdm

Did you end up buying the ones that were on ebay recently for like $200?


----------



## coolhandluke41

http://assets0.ordienetworks.com/images/GifGuide/michael_scott/The-Office-gifs-the-office-14948948-240-196.gif


----------



## robbo2

Blame bullants results for driving up the price of those sticks lol


----------



## coolhandluke41

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *robbo2*
> 
> Blame bullants results for driving up the price of those sticks lol


bullant results are nothing new ..started with Z77 ,..this was the first time in a long time this kit popped up on ebay,I couldn't let this one get away since I sold my 2300c8 kit for the same price and they are pretty much capable of the same clocks/timings (hopefully)


----------



## Bullant

The problem with these sticks and I say most PSC sticks is if the kit you have likes volts above 2.1v,my old kit that was used on ivy only liked 2.1v but the new kit I have scales higher with volts.Either way they should still be nice sticks and 2.1v still can do a lot

Has anyone tried Patriot Sector 5, 2400Mhz 9-11-9-27 PSC before,are they any good?


----------



## coolhandluke41

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bullant*
> 
> The problem with these sticks and I say most PSC sticks is if the kit you have likes volts above 2.1v,my old kit that was used on ivy only liked 2.1v but the new kit I have scales higher with volts.Either way they should still be nice sticks and 2.1v still can do a lot
> 
> Has anyone tried Patriot Sector 5, 2400Mhz 9-11-9-27 PSC before,are they any good?


what year/week is your new 2000c6 kit ? ( first four digits )


----------



## Splave

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bullant*
> 
> The problem with these sticks and I say most PSC sticks is if the kit you have likes volts above 2.1v,my old kit that was used on ivy only liked 2.1v but the new kit I have scales higher with volts.Either way they should still be nice sticks and 2.1v still can do a lot
> 
> Has anyone tried Patriot Sector 5, 2400Mhz 9-11-9-27 PSC before,are they any good?


1 have 8 sticks of sector 5 2400, ranges from okay to bad. Seems there is something in the SPD that makes them slower at same timings which allows them to run higher frequency at spec.


----------



## Bullant

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Splave*
> 
> 1 have 8 sticks of sector 5 2400, ranges from okay to bad. Seems there is something in the SPD that makes them slower at same timings which allows them to run higher frequency at spec.


Thanks mate,I got 4 sticks coming have to try them now lol
@ Luke , I'll check tomorrow on the dates on my sticks


----------



## Splave

avexir goes a bit higher







ran another adata today 1920 max, 4 more stick to try. such a pain in the ass benching mfr high frequency having to thaw and wait when all you want to do is jam another stick in there.


----------



## Bullant

Nice splave,looks like fun this big Mhz,


----------



## 636cc of fury

MFR action. . .



http://imgur.com/D4RkaMK




http://imgur.com/mj4xCOX


Will give the Vengeance 3000 c12 a spin next:thumb:


----------



## Mikecdm

wish i had some mfr









So Splave, any results on that SS ram mount thing?


----------



## Bullant

Nice Loud







,love your clean setups dude


----------



## robbo2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bullant*
> 
> Nice Loud
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ,love your clean setups dude


I'll say. I have crap EVERYWHERE!

And that's with me trying to be clean.


----------



## Bullant

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *robbo2*
> 
> I'll say. I have crap EVERYWHERE!
> 
> And that's with me trying to be clean.


Im sure hes a doctor ,DoctorLoud


----------



## sabishiihito

A few weeks back, I grabbed a 2x2GB kit of Patriot Viper DDR3 2000C9 hoping they would be PSC. Turned out to be single-sided Elpida 2Gbit EDJ2108BASE-DJ-F











http://imgur.com/hqEsAII




http://imgur.com/OTCzdhO




http://imgur.com/QEYh3av


----------



## Mikecdm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sabishiihito*
> 
> A few weeks back, I grabbed a 2x2GB kit of Patriot Viper DDR3 2000C9 hoping they would be PSC. Turned out to be single-sided Elpida 2Gbit EDJ2108BASE-DJ-F


I bought a kit last week at fry's thinking the same thing. When I got it, I thought it looked odd since the heatspreaders look different than my 2400mhz kit. When I got to the car I took a closer look and noticed that they were single sided. At the moment I was too lazy to walk back into the store, so i returned them on my next visit. I never even bothered to run them.


----------



## coolhandluke41

I had two sets of this ( Sector V 2400 9-11-9 [psc] )a few months back but wasn't to happy with them ,the 3rd timings had to be loosen to much in order to get them going ,there are some Sector V 2500 kits that are a lot better


----------



## 636cc of fury

same ram, different cpu, different board:



http://imgur.com/WEkU1u4


----------



## websmile

The lone Ranger







- second stick is dead, but I bought the kit a while ago to have the working stick as backup
 

Tertiaries also work if tighter, but cpu has problems with tight psc


----------



## Bullant

So still have few more Pi sticks to test under cold including the freak dim Plus these Pis 2300 8-11-8,never tested cold yet.Will also test 4 sector V 2400 9-11-9 under cold


----------



## Sam OCX

sabishiihito, that's some bad luck








Looks like once can't trust Patriot anymore, since I had a kit with same PN and specs (pic) which was PSC and could do this.


----------



## coolhandluke41

I never thought I would say this but that's a "cute" motherboard


----------



## Bullant

Little fella


----------



## stickg1

Wow it's so tiny. It really puts it into perspective how small it is when you see a water block mounted to it and it takes up half the board! That's awesome


----------



## hotrod717

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *coolhandluke41*
> 
> I never thought I would say this but that's a "cute" motherboard


Damn! Everytime I see pics of these things I almost bring myself to buy one. Just can't do it till I sell some of my excess hardware.


----------



## 636cc of fury

quick air test with my Vengeance 3000 c12's



http://imgur.com/07C1HXV


----------



## Mikecdm

Impulse buy at frys. Went to buy a 6600k and they only had 2 open box items, which I didn't want. Bought this kit instead. No idea what i'm doing yet.


----------



## Fir3Chi3f

Can you guys tell me the difference between these kits besides cost and that one number of the timing?

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820226420

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820226200

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820226199

I was planning on using these with an A10-5800k and a AsRock FM2A85X-ITX
http://www.asrock.com/mb/AMD/FM2A85X-ITX/


----------



## Splave

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mikecdm*
> 
> Impulse buy at frys. Went to buy a 6600k and they only had 2 open box items, which I didn't want. Bought this kit instead. No idea what i'm doing yet.


Nice find!







looking strong
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fir3Chi3f*
> 
> Can you guys tell me the difference between these kits besides cost and that one number of the timing?
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820226420
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820226200
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820226199
> 
> I was planning on using these with an A10-5800k and a AsRock FM2A85X-ITX
> http://www.asrock.com/mb/AMD/FM2A85X-ITX/


Pretty sure the last 2 are just different heatsinks, the first one is 8gb sticks 2nd 2 are 4gb sticks

Some avexir with retail chip on air cooling





Impact is a little beast, 1.65v on air







just getting my bearings before it goes cold.


----------



## coolhandluke41

....never seen MFR getting so much attention ,hope Impact is capable of more than that or are we waiting for bioses to mature ?
P.S. boot it some low binned Flare sticks @2600 last night but need it a whole different array of voltages to do it in comparison to OCF


----------



## Splave

I think the 32m 5ghz we is on impact isn't it?


----------



## coolhandluke41

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Splave*
> 
> I think the 32m 5ghz we is on impact isn't it?


we ,we Sir


----------



## Fir3Chi3f

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Splave*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Fir3Chi3f*
> 
> Can you guys tell me the difference between these kits besides cost and that one number of the timing?
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820226420
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820226200
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820226199
> 
> I was planning on using these with an A10-5800k and a AsRock FM2A85X-ITX
> http://www.asrock.com/mb/AMD/FM2A85X-ITX/
> 
> 
> 
> Pretty sure the last 2 are just different heatsinks, the first one is 8gb sticks 2nd 2 are 4gb sticks
Click to expand...

Thanks for clarifying that a bit.

Could I ask what is so special about the chips? I was perusing the thread a bit and noticed all the pictures of chips along with complaints about being dual or single sided. Having and APU without dedicated graphics, I am interested in also having fast ram to match.


----------



## stickg1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fir3Chi3f*
> 
> Thanks for clarifying that I bit.
> 
> Could I ask what is so special about the chips? I was perusing the thread a bit and noticed all the pictures of chips along with complaints about being dual or single sided. Having and APU without dedicated graphics, I am interested in also having fast ram to match.


Whats your budget and do you need 8GB or 16GB?


----------



## Fir3Chi3f

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stickg1*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Fir3Chi3f*
> 
> Thanks for clarifying that I bit.
> 
> Could I ask what is so special about the chips? I was perusing the thread a bit and noticed all the pictures of chips along with complaints about being dual or single sided. Having and APU without dedicated graphics, I am interested in also having fast ram to match.
> 
> 
> 
> Whats your budget and do you need 8GB or 16GB?
Click to expand...

I was looking at the $80 range and 8GB.

The largest restriction is not the cost or memory size really, I'll just wait a little longer if it costs more. The largest factor would be the size of the heat spreader. I've got a set of Corsair Vengeance 1866Mhz in there now, but the heat spreaders are just barely too tall at the middle to close the case. Friend of mine has a set of those Mushkins and, if memory serves, they're pretty much the tallest thing that fits. (Would double check this of course)

http://www.overclock.net/t/1384341/build-log-wanpain/0_50

I'm guessing you have different memory in mind?


----------



## nleksan

Vengeance are fairly tall...

If you want to do some clocking, you may get lucky if you grab a set of the G.Skill Ares 2133 9-11-10-28 (4GB DIMM's) memory, as about half the kits I've worked with from that line (all were 1866 and higher) had Hynix CFR, MFR, and one even had BFR which was especially odd as it had a "production date" of the 34th week of 2012!

Mushkin Ridgeback Redline/Blackline memory MAY fit, although it's been a while since I've owned any and while I seem to recall it being shorter than most, I could be wrong. If I'm not, just know that, at least in the past, I have had a lot of "hits" in terms of finding great IC's on Mushkin DIMM's, and it's literally as simply as looking at the timings. For example, I went through 9 different Redline and Blackline Ridgeback kits, all 2133 9-11-10-28, and every single one had CFR or BFR IC's; in fact, I've never gotten "Nanya'd" by Mushkin OR G.Skill with DDR3, and Crucial is always going to be some kind of Micron... It's really Corsair who you have to watch out for, because they'll throw ANYTHING onto a PCB even if it's stretched within a micrometer of its life just trying to keep stock clocks, so unless you have access to a store that will let you visually inspect the DIMM's (so you can see what the Version is, and thus the IC's used), it's just frankly too big of a risk (especially since they overcharge more than could ever be considered acceptable).

IDK, maybe Corsair makes good sub-zero kits, but for air and water (even chilled water and 0*F winter air







), G.Skill and Mushkin are the most trustworthy brands, and they have phenomenal, literally PHENOMENAL customer support! I have never once asked for an RMA from G.Skill, but on 7 different occasions, I'd mentioned killing a stick (or four :S ) while on their forum, and a rep sent me out an entire new kit without asking any questions at all... That's how you keep customers for life! Even better, though, on all but 2 occasions, the kits they sent were SIGNIFICANT upgrades over the stick or sticks I killed, I'm talking going from 2000 9-11-9 2x2GB to 3x4GB DDR3-2300 6-9-6 and the like! Imagine having a stick of Ripjaws X 2133 die, and less than a week later, with no work or even having to return the extra sticks on your part, a box with four 4GB DDR3-3000 11-13-13-35 sticks of Trident X shows up at your door, free of charge, with a note that says "best of luck, we're cheering for you!".

Or, you can deal with grumpy people on phones who don't seem to care that their customers exist, much less about helping them :/


----------



## stickg1

Well if those mushkins fit, they should be fine. If you just plan on running them at stock settings, this G.Skill kit is $60 after coupon code:

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820231689

If you want to tinker then try something like this:

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820313348

They _might_ be single sided. The specs are slightly different from the 2400MHz Team kit that I had, so it's hard to know for sure. But should still offer plenty of bandwidth for your APU. And they are a regular heatspreader so height is a non-issue.


----------



## Splave

1770's 1.65v on impact more higher for the lulz all ambient air


----------



## 636cc of fury

http://imgur.com/LhjWrJl


----------



## coolhandluke41




----------



## RussianJ

Looking at the egg, most of the 2666 and 2800 memory appears to be single sided sticks. How big of a impact would that have for benching 2d on haswell? Anyone have some alternatives that won't break the bank.


----------



## Sam OCX

If you're interested in 2D performance, then look over at 32M lowclock challenge at XS (link).
No MFR (stuff you see on single-sided modules) config has yet broken 6 minutes at 5GHz while it's relatively easy with 1400 9-12-12 capable Samsung, which is still possible to get via 2400C9 and 2600C10 TridentX.


----------



## z3r0_k00l75

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nleksan*
> 
> Vengeance are fairly tall...
> 
> If you want to do some clocking, you may get lucky if you grab a set of the G.Skill Ares 2133 9-11-10-28 (4GB DIMM's) memory, as about half the kits I've worked with from that line (all were 1866 and higher) had Hynix CFR, MFR, and one even had BFR which was especially odd as it had a "production date" of the 34th week of 2012!
> 
> Mushkin Ridgeback Redline/Blackline memory MAY fit, although it's been a while since I've owned any and while I seem to recall it being shorter than most, I could be wrong. If I'm not, just know that, at least in the past, I have had a lot of "hits" in terms of finding great IC's on Mushkin DIMM's, and it's literally as simply as looking at the timings. For example, I went through 9 different Redline and Blackline Ridgeback kits, all 2133 9-11-10-28, and every single one had CFR or BFR IC's; in fact, I've never gotten "Nanya'd" by Mushkin OR G.Skill with DDR3, and Crucial is always going to be some kind of Micron... It's really Corsair who you have to watch out for, because they'll throw ANYTHING onto a PCB even if it's stretched within a micrometer of its life just trying to keep stock clocks, so unless you have access to a store that will let you visually inspect the DIMM's (so you can see what the Version is, and thus the IC's used), it's just frankly too big of a risk (especially since they overcharge more than could ever be considered acceptable).
> 
> IDK, maybe Corsair makes good sub-zero kits, but for air and water (even chilled water and 0*F winter air
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ), G.Skill and Mushkin are the most trustworthy brands, and they have phenomenal, literally PHENOMENAL customer support! I have never once asked for an RMA from G.Skill, but on 7 different occasions, I'd mentioned killing a stick (or four :S ) while on their forum, and a rep sent me out an entire new kit without asking any questions at all... That's how you keep customers for life! Even better, though, on all but 2 occasions, the kits they sent were SIGNIFICANT upgrades over the stick or sticks I killed, I'm talking going from 2000 9-11-9 2x2GB to 3x4GB DDR3-2300 6-9-6 and the like! Imagine having a stick of Ripjaws X 2133 die, and less than a week later, with no work or even having to return the extra sticks on your part, a box with four 4GB DDR3-3000 11-13-13-35 sticks of Trident X shows up at your door, free of charge, with a note that says "best of luck, we're cheering for you!".
> 
> Or, you can deal with grumpy people on phones who don't seem to care that their customers exist, much less about helping them :/


Now that is some significant praise from a guy with almost 4,000 posts and 400+ rep. I'm so tired of dealing with poor customer service and them treating you like they are doing you a favor buy letting you buy their stuff. I have been a fan of Corsair ram for years but lately their stuff is binned within an inch of its life. I recently got my first couple kits of G.Skill ram and I'm impressed but I think if they have customer support near as good as you say then I'm switching. I'm getting really tired of paying for the Corsair name when the products no longer measure up. Thanks for the heads-up. I always knew G.Skill were good but not that good (especially to their customers).


----------



## Bullant

So I received some memory's from today and decided to give them a quick test,two kits of 2x2Gb Patriot Sector 5 Viper2 PSC I believe.They are rated 2400Mhz 9-11-9-27
This seems to be the best of the two kits,memory on air 1.93v,no waza but passing some loops @ 2700Mhz with fairly tight subs.Will keep messing with these on air but am more interested to see how
they perform on some cold


----------



## coolhandluke41

looking good Bully


----------



## Splave

better than mine!


----------



## coolhandluke41

..testing some sticks on Un gran impacto !..air




there is more to come..








P.S. no wazaaaup or anything,so far they all can do 40/40 4/4 (fighting RTL on this mobo )


----------



## nleksan

Just curious, is there a reason you block your times?


----------



## coolhandluke41

^^^ since I'm just testing them the times are not what they should be ,will get to that once I try little harder
P.S.feels good to finally be able to run some BBSE on Z87







,finishing 32M on air until now was a long shot,pretty excited about going cold on this little mb


----------



## SonDa5

Hey RAM gurus.

Which of these 2 kits would be best to run on IB or Haswell RIG for max tweaking performance?

Corsair?

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=20-233-234&SortField=0&SummaryType=0&Pagesize=10&PurchaseMark=&SelectedRating=4&VideoOnlyMark=False&VendorMark=&IsFeedbackTab=true&Keywords=%28keywords%29#scrollFullInfo

Gskill?

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820231517

I appreciate you guys sharing your knowledge.


----------



## Sam OCX

Corsair 1600C9 can be anything, G.Skill 2133C9 are most likely CFR. But because you're looking at 2Gb modules, those will be single-sided hence performance will be not so good.
For same sort of money, I would rather go for 2400C9 rated Samsung-based kits from G.Skill or Team.


----------



## SonDa5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sam OCX*
> 
> Corsair 1600C9 can be anything, G.Skill 2133C9 are most likely CFR. But because you're looking at 2Gb modules, those will be single-sided hence performance will be not so good.
> For same sort of money, I would rather go for 2400C9 rated Samsung-based kits from G.Skill or Team.


Thank you!









I have that SAmsung based 2400 C9 kit and it is great.









Strictly looking at the choices that I asked about which do you think would be the better performer?


----------



## TormenteD

I tried to ghetto OC my Teamgroup 2133 C9 budget ram to 2400 because I felt like it but I couldn't boot @ 9-11-11-28 1.65V. C10 crashed after a while. What would be a good place to read about memory oc'ing?


----------



## sabishiihito

Team 2133C9 should be able to do 2400 10-12-12-28-1T with 1.65v.


----------



## bhav

I have 6 of these old modules on X58 still:

http://www.geil.com.tw/products/list/id/35

Mine are rated for 2133 Mhz 9-9-9-28, however I cant get any higher than 1900 MHz on X58. But I can run them 24/7 at 1875 Mhz withe the following settings:

1.5v dram, 1.35v QPI = 9-9-9-27
1.65 / 1.35 = 8-8-8-24
1.65 / 1.4 = 7-8-7-24.

On sockets that support higher memory speeds, they can pull off 2000 MHz cas 7 or 8, or 2200 Mhz 9-9-9-9. Lower timings might even get them above that, but they are very voltage hungry for higher frequencies, but scale greatly with voltage increases.

The only ram I've seen with better spec for around this speed is the old 2000 Mhz 6-6-6 stuff (corsair dominators, G Skill PI), but those cost a small fortune while my geil modules were cheap OEM modules that came in nothing but anti static bags wrapped in bubble wrap.


----------



## TormenteD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sabishiihito*
> 
> Team 2133C9 should be able to do 2400 10-12-12-28-1T with 1.65v.


Windows still crashes with these settings.


----------



## sabishiihito

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TormenteD*
> 
> Windows still crashes with these settings.


Wow those are some weak Samsungs you got there. How do 11-11-11 or 11-12-12 fare?


----------



## sabishiihito

These might just be the weakest Samsung Rev-D 2Gbit sticks in the world. Crappy Team 2400C11 needs 1.9v for 2666 C10.



http://imgur.com/PP5o8DG


----------



## TormenteD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sabishiihito*
> 
> Wow those are some weak Samsungs you got there. How do 11-11-11 or 11-12-12 fare?


Well, my kit seems to be rather odd. I ran SuperPI @ 10-12-12-28, no problems there. When I went into a game, it crashed after a few seconds and Windows crashed after reboot. Will try these now.


----------



## websmile

Quick and dirty test with my backup sams on different board - M5E clocks same as M5G, but vdimm is a bit more stable


----------



## coolhandluke41

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TormenteD*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *sabishiihito*
> 
> Wow those are some weak Samsungs you got there. How do 11-11-11 or 11-12-12 fare?
> 
> 
> 
> Well, my kit seems to be rather odd. I ran SuperPI @ 10-12-12-28, no problems there. When I went into a game, it crashed after a few seconds and Windows crashed after reboot. Will try these now.
Click to expand...

It sounds like your CPU overclock is the culprit not the RAM ,also try semi-tight settings or loosen up tRAS ,try 9-11-11-33 or 9-12-12-30~35 (1.65v~1.75v) @ 2400

@ web ..nice chip buddy









P.S. from the other day


and some BBSE today







1.85v
https://www.dropbox.com/s/vcxbhukb8mh5es9/BBSE%20on%20Impact%20.png


----------



## bhav

Got my ram stable at 7-8-7-18 1875 Mhz with 1.3875v QPI, 1.66v Dram.

My stability wasnt being affected by my ram, it was my uncore that will only max out at 3750 Mhz.


----------



## Bullant

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Splave*
> 
> better than mine!


Yeah there not the best memory's on air,was playing with them last night on the single stage @ -10 not sure how good they going to be when I try to tighten cl up on Ln2
Finaly will have some Ln2 tomorrow









Wasn't a fully efficient run just testing 1M stability


----------



## CL3P20

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bhav*
> 
> Got my ram stable at 7-8-7-18 1875 Mhz with 1.3875v QPI, 1.66v Dram.
> 
> My stability wasnt being affected by my ram, it was my uncore that will only max out at 3750 Mhz.


*assuming your on X58, as I cant see system specs in my OCN..

You really need cool CPU to push uncore.. you tried scaling QPIv to 1.45v just for giggles ? I have to push around 1.58v to get 4ghz uncore and 2000mhz CL7


----------



## bhav

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CL3P20*
> 
> *assuming your on X58, as I cant see system specs in my OCN..
> You really need cool CPU to push uncore.. you tried scaling QPIv to 1.45v just for giggles ? I have to push around 1.58v to get 4ghz uncore and 2000mhz CL7


Yes I'm on X58. I already tried going up to 1.5v QPI and coulndnt get 2000 Mhz ram / 4000 Uncore stable.

Tried with my CPU at stock settings and the uncore just wont got high enough, I didnt get a great CPU for uncore clocking.

Its a shame because my ram should be capable of 2000 Mhz 7-8-7, and 2200+ 9-9-9, but I'm limited by weak uncore overclocks.


----------



## TormenteD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *coolhandluke41*
> 
> It sounds like your CPU overclock is the culprit not the RAM ,also try semi-tight settings or loosen up tRAS ,try 9-11-11-33 or 9-12-12-30~35 (1.65v~1.75v) @ 2400


Seems to be 100% stable @ 9-12-12-35 1.75V. Still, that's more volts than I'm comfortable with and I'd like tRAS to be tighter. Should've bought something with more headroom..


----------



## coolhandluke41

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TormenteD*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *coolhandluke41*
> 
> It sounds like your CPU overclock is the culprit not the RAM ,also try semi-tight settings or loosen up tRAS ,try 9-11-11-33 or 9-12-12-30~35 (1.65v~1.75v) @ 2400
> 
> 
> 
> Seems to be 100% stable @ 9-12-12-35 1.75V. Still, that's more volts than I'm comfortable with and I'd like tRAS to be tighter. Should've bought something with more headroom..
Click to expand...

sounds good







,Samsung can handle this voltage no problem and don't get hot at all (touch your modules after gaming or whatever you using the rig for ) ,most guys will bench on daily bases 1.85~2.0v,you can also strap on fan and if you still uncomfortable there is a ton of nice RAM to choose from


----------



## coolhandluke41

since I posted everywhere else why not in my own thread
Asus Maximus VI Impact

here is how I insulate this tiny board (combination of skin,LET,vas.)


use sponge brush for LET /tap it


some frosty pics



Friday's paycheck is a must











I was forced to use retail spreaders on this one ,..some extra cooling (-115c)


----------



## robbo2

Nice Luke! The bits of copper in the pot are to hold the cold in more?


----------



## coolhandluke41

^^ you will get better temps and less temp fluctuation (think- slow/fast base on your CPU pot)
Thanks


----------



## Splave

First time on the baby board, just a monster for hynix. You read people saying this and you think yeahhhh surrrre but this was quite easy to accomplish on it.

The mem is scaling like crazy I believe Im being held back by my retail IMC, will try ES I think that has a bit more ballz tomorrow and update. This CPU and stick will run 1770mhz 1.65v on air for reference

1930 1.725vDimm































1990 1.775vdimm


2057 1.85vdimm


More to come







:yepp:


----------



## coolhandluke41

darn..I have to try Hynix ,all tho the best I have is 2666c11 (CFR ds)


----------



## sabishiihito

These have to be some of the weakest PSC known to man. I had to use this much voltage for the 1.65v PSC profile!


----------



## websmile

Don´t know if you took a look underneath the spreaders, but 99% of XL series 2133c9 and 2200c9 were t-psc and real crap - I am surprised they even do 1200 cas9







- the few samples which were said to have xpsc were no revelation either btw


----------



## bhav

Found some old pictures of my ram:


----------



## centvalny

R4E BE and 4960X

Board is solid, vmem scale up to 2.6V and cpu's imc can go 4040+



Awesome slim copper mem. pot



Single TridentX 3000





Quad Vengeance Extreme 3000


----------



## sabishiihito

Wow, how much VTT and VCCSA for those crazy runs?!


----------



## coolhandluke41

@ Dumo,was waiting for something like this ,nice going buddy









P.S. found this on XS









http://www.xtremesystems.org/forums/showthread.php?286345-ASUS-Z87-Motherboards-Overview-Guides-and-Official-Support&p=5206726&viewfull=1#post5206726


----------



## xxbassplayerxx

George!


----------



## Sam OCX

fooling around










no way to get tWCL 6 going with any of my kits, not even at DDR3-1333


----------



## coolhandluke41

I think you working against it with such a loose 13,13,13+ tertiary


----------



## Sam OCX

I know, tightening subtimings at 1400 is hard, was just a test run.
No idea how Bullant gets these runs around.


----------



## 636cc of fury

Testing a new set of 2666 c10's:

4900 uncore *2.15v*


http://imgur.com/XzqBtfZ



4900 uncore *1.9v*


http://imgur.com/tLZDf7d



1:1 @ 4Ghz *2.15v*


http://imgur.com/1oIW1Qw



1:1 @ 4Ghz *1.9v*


http://imgur.com/FV0NQ8H


----------



## Bullant

Very nice Loud,these mems on air or little cold?


----------



## centvalny

Testing 4X4

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/268/5ox6.jpg/


----------



## coolhandluke41

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *centvalny*
> 
> Testing 4X4


I'm looking @ tertiary timing and scratching my head ..









@ L0ud ..are this a lot better then 2600 you have ?


----------



## 636cc of fury

All air and without a doubt my best Samsung based ic. They can pass 2800 with 1.86v albeit a bit slower.

Still have four more to test.


----------



## centvalny

Samsung test

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/844/emas.jpg/


----------



## feznz

Hi I am a little new to OC ram I just brought those here basically they were the fastest available here in New Zealand.

I followed this template and they ran fine @ 1.82v on air

Is it possible to tighten the timings more? I would like to try cas 8 is this possible on air?
I really not sure how to OC ram does anyone have a tighter/faster template to work with please?


----------



## 636cc of fury

Crazy HCH9 @ air 2.04v o0



http://imgur.com/kiHYgLj


----------



## stickg1

Crazy HcH9 indeed loud, nice work.

EDIT: @feznz - Looks good, I have the 2600CL10 Tridents. Try upping the frequency a little more.


----------



## coolhandluke41

some BBSE action


----------



## Splave

nice pics


----------



## ledzepp3

Has anyone had weird stability problems with Corsair Dominator GT's on a SB-E platform? I've tried running them at stock timings, voltages, and speed and sometimes they still aren't stable. The auto, XMP, and manual settings won't work really. I don't know if I just have a weak IMC on my 3930K, or if it's the ram. The stock timings, voltages, and speeds are 9-10-9-27, @ 1.65V, @2000MHz. It won't even hold that









Suggestions to fix this anyone?


----------



## sabishiihito

Have you run memtest to check if one of the sticks is bad?


----------



## sabishiihito

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *feznz*
> 
> Hi I am a little new to OC ram I just brought those here basically they were the fastest available here in New Zealand.
> 
> I followed this template and they ran fine @ 1.82v on air
> 
> Is it possible to tighten the timings more? I would like to try cas 8 is this possible on air?
> I really not sure how to OC ram does anyone have a tighter/faster template to work with please?


Have you tried any of the Samsung DRAM profiles? They're a good starting point.


----------



## 636cc of fury

F3-2933C12D-GTXDG under cold -93c to -100c due to stock hs, next time will test with a proper hs



http://imgur.com/ppswTeu





http://imgur.com/QpyZqIj





http://imgur.com/dCSkjFI





http://imgur.com/sntT9bZ





http://imgur.com/hbHLh1q





http://imgur.com/8nohSxF





http://imgur.com/UBqBdXK


----------



## stickg1

Whats that little PCB with the buttons and temp/voltage readouts?


----------



## numero-uno

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stickg1*
> 
> Whats that little PCB with the buttons and temp/voltage readouts?


It comes with the board.


----------



## coolhandluke41

^^ no it doesn't come with the board and I would like to know where I can get one without buying M6E
@L0ud PITA to get CPU/mem pot for some of the RAM kits on this mobo,power connectors iare the bigest opstical ,looks good man


----------



## numero-uno

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *coolhandluke41*
> 
> ^^ no it doesn't come with the board and I would like to know where I can get one without buying M6E


Yes it does Einstein - http://www.asus.com/uk/Motherboards/MAXIMUS_VI_EXTREME/

Quote:


> Accessories
> User's manual
> I/O Shield
> 10 x SATA 6Gb/s cable(s)
> 1 x ASUS 2T2R dual band Wi-Fi moving antennas (Wi-Fi 802.11a/b/g/n/ac compliant)
> 1 x 3-Way SLI bridge(s)
> 1 x 4-Way SLI bridge(s)
> 1 x SLI bridge(s)
> 1 x CrossFire cable(s)
> 1 x Q-connector(s) (2 in 1)
> 1 x ROG Connect cable(s)
> 1 x 12 in 1 ROG Cable Label(s)
> 1 x mPCIe Combo II card(s) with dual-band WiFi 802.11 a/b/g/n/ac + Bluetooth v4.0/3.0+HS module
> 1 x ROG Magnet
> *OC Panel Kit:
> - 1 x OC Panel(s)
> - 1 x OC Panel 5.25-inch bay metal case
> - 1 x OC Panel Cable(s)*


----------



## stickg1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *numero-uno*
> 
> Yes it does Einstein - http://www.asus.com/uk/Motherboards/MAXIMUS_VI_EXTREME/


He's not using an Extreme in the picture. That is an IMPACT (mini-ITX).

You now have permission to feel like a jack-ass.


----------



## stickg1

The TridentX 2400CL10 are Newegg Shell Shocker for $80


----------



## 636cc of fury

@ chl agreed about the power/fan/SATA connectors on the little guy, setup takes as long as actual bench time lol

As for the OC Panel I think the only way to get it is by buying a M6E or possibly the new R4EBE as I think it will be bundled with that. I am not sure if the OC Panel I used last night had the right firmware or something as bclk adjustment was a no go even with MEI, TurboV Lite etc. . . I am sure it is something I am doing wrong but I will try the older OC Panel and see if the issue is still there.

Will post some pics in a bit.


----------



## stickg1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stickg1*
> 
> The TridentX 2400CL10 are Newegg Shell Shocker for $80


I want some but I'm broke until I finish this big job


----------



## sabishiihito

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stickg1*
> 
> The TridentX 2400CL10 are Newegg Shell Shocker for $80


They seem to be consistently Samsung D-rev double-sided these days, not a bad buy.


----------



## stickg1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sabishiihito*
> 
> They seem to be consistently Samsung D-rev double-sided these days, not a bad buy.


Yeah I use the 2600CL10 bin in my daily driver.


----------



## centvalny

Tests PSC

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/545/o8to.jpg/

BBSE

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/585/ivq6.jpg/


----------



## Mikecdm

I was trying to run bbse in quad last night but was not as successful, but this is on p9x79 pro and not much time spent.


----------



## trippinonprozac

Hey guys,

Just got my first set of fairly hardcore memory to go with a de-lidded 3770k and Z77 OC Formula board.

Got my hands on the GSkills TridentX F3-2933C12D-8GTXDG.

Not sure how good the IMC is on the chip yet so not much pushing has been done.

Any tips on how to get the most out of these on an Ivy Bridge system? First time playing with Ivy.


----------



## sabishiihito

First see if your chip can even boot with the memory that high, pretty rare to find an Ivy Bridge CPU that will hold 2933 on RAM. Set XMP and go. If you get code 23...you're out of luck.


----------



## trippinonprozac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sabishiihito*
> 
> First see if your chip can even boot with the memory that high, pretty rare to find an Ivy Bridge CPU that will hold 2933 on RAM. Set XMP and go. If you get code 23...you're out of luck.


Ideally I would like to run around the 2600 or 2666 mark with tighter timings anyway.


----------



## sabishiihito

Well since those sticks are single-sided, the performance isn't going to be that great either way. They're pretty much for validations and screenshots of high clocks. Double-sided Samsung-based 4GB sticks are going to give the best performance (think 2666 C9 with tight subs).


----------



## stickg1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *trippinonprozac*
> 
> Ideally I would like to run around the 2600 or 2666 mark with tighter timings anyway.


IDK what ICs those are but try 2666 10-12-12-28. Then keep tightening from there.


----------



## sabishiihito

TridentX 2933 is Hynix MFR.


----------



## trippinonprozac

So is the 2666mhz 8gb kit a better choice for my platform?


----------



## sabishiihito

TridentX? I'd say so, but even better if it's the Cas 10 kit.


----------



## coolhandluke41

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *trippinonprozac*
> 
> So is the 2666mhz 8gb kit a better choice for my platform?


I have both of this (HYKO and HCH9 )
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820231591
this are great RAM for your platform ,the 2666Tridents are out of stock at the moment but if you want to wait then yes I would get the higher binned 2666


----------



## trippinonprozac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *coolhandluke41*
> 
> I have both of this (HYKO and HCH9 )
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820231591
> this are great RAM for your platform ,the 2666Tridents are out of stock at the moment but if you want to wait then yes I would get the higher binned 2666


Ill see if I can snag a 2666mhz kit locally.

Its a lot harder to get kits like this in Australia!


----------



## coolhandluke41

2400c9 is also very nice bin







,good luck man


----------



## trippinonprozac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *coolhandluke41*
> 
> 2400c9 is also very nice bin
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ,good luck man


I didnt know there was such a skew??


----------



## centvalny

Crazy chip h20

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/703/xvcp.jpg/

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/32/r6j5.jpg/


----------



## stickg1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *trippinonprozac*
> 
> Ill see if I can snag a 2666mhz kit locally.
> 
> Its a lot harder to get kits like this in Australia!


Oohhh, you're in AUS. I was going to say, yesterday Newegg had the 2400CL10 Tridents for $80.

Anyway, you definitely want double sided sticks and right now the Trident X 2400/2600/2666 are pretty hot.


----------



## trippinonprozac

So what is better between the 2666 cl11 and the 2600cl10?


----------



## sabishiihito

Corsair Dominator Platinum 2133 C9 on M6F using 4x4GB Samsung 2666 1.85v profile










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## sabishiihito

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *trippinonprozac*
> 
> So what is better between the 2666 cl11 and the 2600cl10?


Depends on how you define "better." They're both good kits but for different reasons. The 2600C10 uses Samsung and can do tight timings 2666~2800 while the 2666C11 uses Hynix and should do high clocks 2933+.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## trippinonprozac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sabishiihito*
> 
> Depends on how you define "better." They're both good kits but for different reasons. The 2600C10 uses Samsung and can do tight timings 2666~2800 while the 2666C11 uses Hynix and should do high clocks 2933+.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk - now Free


I think I would be happy with 2600 CL9 if they can get there...

My IMC wont be good enough for 2933 anyway!


----------



## coolhandluke41

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *trippinonprozac*
> 
> So what is better between the 2666 cl11 and the 2600cl10?


you want 2666c10 not c11,something like this
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820231593


----------



## trippinonprozac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *coolhandluke41*
> 
> you want 2666c10 not c11,something like this
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820231593


Cant find the 2666mhz kit in stock ANYWHERE!

I can get the 2600mhz CL10 kit locally though so I think I will go for that.


----------



## coolhandluke41

^^^ nice ,if you got good IMC this kit will do 2666c9 in a hard-beat and 2666c10 @1.65~1.67V


----------



## trippinonprozac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *coolhandluke41*
> 
> ^^^ nice ,if you got good IMC this kit will do 2666c9 in a hard-beat and 2666c10 @1.65~1.67V


Thanks for your help mate.


----------



## coolhandluke41

I have them in my bench right now ,will post some settings for you in a moment
EDIT;
https://www.dropbox.com/s/rcew0uuhay1oc11/Sam.jpg


----------



## trippinonprozac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *coolhandluke41*
> 
> I have them in my bench right now ,will post some settings for you in a moment
> EDIT;
> https://www.dropbox.com/s/rcew0uuhay1oc11/Sam.jpg


very nice!

Haswell?


----------



## coolhandluke41

they should do the same on OCF with little tweaking and V


----------



## stickg1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *coolhandluke41*
> 
> they should do the same on OCF with little tweaking and V


I'm going to try those settings on my kit. How stable is it? Just enough to crank out SuperPI or pretty rock solid?


----------



## TormenteD

I was gonna get one of those G.Skill too since my Team 2133C9 turned out to be poorly binned Samsung. 2666C10 is 45€ more than 2600C10 (which is out of stock everywhere). Is it worth the extra I wonder? I could also get 2400C9 for extremely cheap.

..or some Dominator 2666C10 for 400.


----------



## stickg1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TormenteD*
> 
> I was gonna get one of those G.Skill too since my Team 2133C9 turned out to be poorly binned Samsung. 2666C10 is 45€ more than 2600C10 (which is out of stock everywhere). Is it worth the extra I wonder? I could also get 2400C9 for extremely cheap.
> 
> ..or some Dominator 2666C10 for 400.


That's a tough call. For me, it's not worth the extra money, but I'm not going for top clocks and competitive benchmarking. I just wanted some nicely binned Sammies for my daily rig.

Are you in the US? Nevermind, noticed you were talking Euros


----------



## stickg1

Mine wont do that CHL. But this is what I run for 24/7

http://s1061.photobucket.com/user/stickg1/media/24-7sammy_zps9b699526.jpg.html

Direct Link: http://www.overclock.net/content/type/61/id/1663782/


----------



## coolhandluke41

@stickg1 try to set latency in bios to 1/11(if this option is available on your mobo )
P.S. will post screene in a few

EDIT ;
sorry it's 3/11


----------



## Bal3Wolf

i must be a ram addict got 16gigs of gskill snipers 2133mhz in my pc and 6 gigs of G.SKILL PI Series 1600mhz in my file/media box and it folds a little running a i7 930 at 2800mhz on 0.95 voltages to keep room temps down.


----------



## trippinonprozac

Hey guys,

Just playing around with my kit of GSkill 2933mhz CL12 and trying to find a 24/7 stable setup on them around the 2666mhz mark.

I am on standard timings right now and booted to the OS with these settings as a start - 2666mhz, 1.65v DRAM, 1.25v VTT, 1.25v VCCSA.

I think I have a fairly average IMC as I seem to need to give the memory controller some volts to post even at 2666mhz.

Is this safe under water or should I look at reducing the VCCSA and VTT straight away? Ill keep testing and posting back results.


----------



## Splave

^ plenty safe imo


----------



## stickg1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *coolhandluke41*
> 
> @stickg1 try to set latency in bios to 1/11(if this option is available on your mobo )
> P.S. will post screene in a few
> 
> EDIT ;
> sorry it's 3/11
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


What BIOS is that? I'm on a Z77 MVF and I only have one Latency Boundary setting and its set to 11.

Basically I did Samsung Tight 2x4GB Preset, then set freq to 2600, 10-12-12-21-1T. The rest is Samsung Profile. I've been folding, browsing, are gaming for days no reboots and no crashes. I give the DIMMs 1.725v just for good measure. I might try to bring it back down closer to stock.


----------



## stickg1

http://s1061.photobucket.com/user/stickg1/media/overclock24-7superPi_zps32e185d6.jpg.html
http://s1061.photobucket.com/user/stickg1/media/20130909_095246_zps58006150.jpg.html


----------



## hotrod717

Damn, watched another 2x2gb set of 2200 cl7 PIS go for over $180 on ebay. I can't understand that pricing. I realize they aren't common, but $180+ for 4gb.


----------



## 636cc of fury

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hotrod717*
> 
> Damn, watched another 2x2gb set of 2200 cl7 PIS go for over $180 on ebay. I can't understand that pricing. I realize they aren't common, but $180+ for 4gb.


Simple economics, limited supply and high demand = high price.

I think I might be selling some of my good air sticks on there and keep the good cold ones


----------



## Reefa_Madness

Yeah, those proven to be well-binned PSC based modules are a hot commodity at the moment. I might also have to see if I don't have something that might be worthy of drawing a good price. I know that there are others out there that will be able to get more out of them than I possibly can.

...at the same time the collector inside me is hollering "not on your life!"









Such is the internal struggle of a pack-rat with a family that is asking for things be cleaned up a bit. Who will win out???


----------



## hotrod717

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Reefa_Madness*
> 
> Yeah, those proven to be well-binned PSC based modules are a hot commodity at the moment. I might also have to see if I don't have something that might be worthy of drawing a good price. I know that there are others out there that will be able to get more out of them than I possibly can.
> 
> ...at the same time the collector inside me is hollering "not on your life!"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Such is the internal struggle of a pack-rat with a family that is asking for things be cleaned up a bit. Who will win out???


LOl, I know that feeling.
I had great luck in the flares I got. 2400mhs 4x2gb at 9-11-11-28-1 on stock 1.65v, I'm not sure I could get a better $100 everyday driver and fun to play with when the mood strikes.
Part of the reason I posted is to let anyone know, who wasn't in the know, that these older kits are fetching a pretty penny. Or those with the means and desire that they come to light every once in a while.


----------



## coolhandluke41

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stickg1*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *coolhandluke41*
> 
> @stickg1 try to set latency in bios to 1/11(if this option is available on your mobo )
> P.S. will post screene in a few
> 
> EDIT ;
> sorry it's 3/11
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What BIOS is that? I'm on a Z77 MVF and I only have one Latency Boundary setting and its set to 11.
> 
> Basically I did Samsung Tight 2x4GB Preset, then set freq to 2600, 10-12-12-21-1T. The rest is Samsung Profile. I've been folding, browsing, are gaming for days no reboots and no crashes. I give the DIMMs 1.725v just for good measure. I might try to bring it back down closer to stock.
Click to expand...

I'm on a 0404 bios for Impact ,9-12-12-30~35 should be easy on your platform (try 2600 XMP ,copy the timings from Tweaker to bios ,set 9-12-12-30-1T and apply voltage) ,there is couple posts few pages back running this kit on Ivy ,2600c10 is fine for 24/7








P.S. nice rig man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Reefa_Madness*
> 
> Yeah, those proven to be well-binned PSC based modules are a hot commodity at the moment. I might also have to see if I don't have something that might be worthy of drawing a good price. I know that there are others out there that will be able to get more out of them than I possibly can.
> 
> ...at the same time the collector inside me is hollering "not on your life!"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Such is the internal struggle of a pack-rat with a family that is asking for things be cleaned up a bit. Who will win out???


don't forget about me ,please


----------



## coolhandluke41

anyone familiar with this kit ?
PSC
F3-17600CL9D-4GBXLD

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820231436


----------



## Bal3Wolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *coolhandluke41*
> 
> anyone familiar with this kit ?
> PSC
> F3-17600CL9D-4GBXLD
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820231436


ddr 2200 seems like a wierd clock has good timings tho for the speed.


----------



## coolhandluke41

yeah ,it is pretty rear ..will see what this kit is all about in few days


----------



## hotrod717

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *coolhandluke41*
> 
> anyone familiar with this kit ?
> PSC
> F3-17600CL9D-4GBXLD
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820231436


I remember the 2133 7-11-7 Turbulance II's were pretty decent, but don't ever remember seeing 2200.


----------



## Sam OCX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *coolhandluke41*
> 
> anyone familiar with this kit ?
> F3-17600CL9D-4GBXLD


seen a few of those, were T-series PSC


----------



## coolhandluke41

^^^ ..


----------



## sabishiihito

Maximus VI Formula is so much easier to clock memory on!


----------



## Reefa_Madness

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *coolhandluke41*
> 
> yeah ,it is pretty rear ..will see what this kit is all about in few days


Are those the recent listing in the Marketplace?


----------



## coolhandluke41

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Reefa_Madness*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *coolhandluke41*
> 
> yeah ,it is pretty rear ..will see what this kit is all about in few days
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Are those the recent listing in the Marketplace?
Click to expand...

http://www.overclock.net/t/1428198/gskill-ddr3-2200-2x2gb-9-11-9-28-psc


----------



## Reefa_Madness

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *coolhandluke41*
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1428198/gskill-ddr3-2200-2x2gb-9-11-9-28-psc


Yep, those are the ones that I was referring to.


----------



## websmile

Some low voltage tests on naked M5E with Acer OEM cpu









my best PSC

and my best Samsung


----------



## coolhandluke41

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *websmile*
> 
> Some low voltage tests on naked M5E with Acer OEM cpu
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> snip*
> and my best Samsung


the first pic ..are this the Trident kit (1.6v or 1.65v)?


----------



## websmile

1,60 v 9-9-9-24, two out of a triple kit - all three sticks do 1200 trcd10 but obviously need enormous voltage to perform at 1300


----------



## 636cc of fury

some quad channel Shamsung madness



http://imgur.com/qrzlxt7



Will test with the good IMC cpu (4960X) and cold next.


----------



## stickg1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *636cc of fury*
> 
> some quad channel Shamsung madness
> 
> 
> 
> http://imgur.com/qrzlxt7
> 
> 
> 
> Will test with the good IMC cpu (4960X) and cold next.


Whoa those bandwidth scores on AIDA are ridiculous! I want quad channel and a 6 core Ivy!!


----------



## 636cc of fury

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stickg1*
> 
> Whoa those bandwidth scores on AIDA are ridiculous! I want quad channel and a 6 core Ivy!!


I am curious to see the difference in bandwidth numbers as well, but this was with the 4820K (4c 8t), I guess the 10mb l3 cache along with quad channel really shines:thumb:


----------



## coolhandluke41

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *websmile*
> 
> 1,60 v 9-9-9-24, two out of a triple kit - all three sticks do 1200 trcd10 but obviously need enormous voltage to perform at 1300


I have this set (1.6v) and they have something special in them ..will know more once under cold


----------



## websmile

I had nearly a dozen kits of these, and some were real strong, good at 1200 (~1,65v the best) and easy 1300 tight. They later did very good job on cold at new owner angoholic.
BTW, I found some better psc in my drawer








better stick single auto

Dual with twcl6 and acceptable subs, second stick is clearly weaker


----------



## coolhandluke41

nice ..I'm pretty sure I have this set also ,they did 1200 c7-11-7 on Haswell/air but struggle 1300 tight subs


----------



## 636cc of fury

25L later. . . .



http://imgur.com/3RgnSQg



New cpu made little to no difference, must be the memory, guess it is time to start testing the other good kits.

Sooooo humid as well tonight, I have no idea how you guys in wet environments manage. Was only able to bench about an hour or so before everything was wet, oh well there's always tomorrow.

54's @ 2800 seems doable


----------



## Woomack

Started to play with IB-E ... somehow can't pass ~2730 while this memory is stable @2800+ on Z87, probably board's fault ... at least 72GB/s+ read looks nice


----------



## coolhandluke41

good to have you here Woomack


----------



## iatacs19

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *636cc of fury*
> 
> some quad channel Shamsung madness
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://imgur.com/qrzlxt7
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Will test with the good IMC cpu (4960X) and cold next.


WOW!!!


----------



## Woomack

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *coolhandluke41*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> good to have you here Woomack


Thanks








Lately I made sale of my memory kits. I know there is no such thing as too much RAM but I just needed some money for new stuff and lot of RAM was collecting dust for longer time.
I'm afraid that my new X79 rig will be limited to DDR3-2666 so best will be some good Samsungs ( that I don't have besides 2x4GB TridentX which is rather average kit ). There is probably one RipjawsZ kit on the way from G.Skill so there is a chance that I back here with some new results


----------



## Bullant

Hey guys,any of you guys tried these memory's? PSC I guess
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820231371&cm_re=g.skill_flare-_-20-231-371-_-Product&nm_mc=AFC-C8Junction&cm_mmc=AFC-C8Junction-_-na-_-na-_-na&cm_sp=&AID=10446076&PID=5371512&SID=skim18374X755425Xa5ad95e5b64e80e6a22e29a4bf805848


----------



## Joa3d43

...got good old SB-E to play nice with DDR3 2666 - ...still need to learn more about memory tuning, ie MemTweakIt can go as high as 62000+, but Aida scores actually go down compared to 53000...error correction ?


----------



## 636cc of fury

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bullant*
> 
> Hey guys,any of you guys tried these memory's? PSC I guess
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820231371&cm_re=g.skill_flare-_-20-231-371-_-Product&nm_mc=AFC-C8Junction&cm_mmc=AFC-C8Junction-_-na-_-na-_-na&cm_sp=&AID=10446076&PID=5371512&SID=skim18374X755425Xa5ad95e5b64e80e6a22e29a4bf805848


PSC for sure I have two sets, both never tested under cold however.


----------



## 636cc of fury

Testing the good IMC cpu for physics efficiency, best so far with Shamsung



http://imgur.com/hBtgBVE



will test PSC next


----------



## richie_2010

Ive just picked up some more corsair gt hypers for a good deal and I was wondering whats the best way to store them.
I was thinking of a foam box similar to the ones you get with oem cpus
Would that be ok.


----------



## coolhandluke41

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *richie_2010*
> 
> Ive just picked up some more corsair gt hypers for a good deal and I was wondering whats the best way to store them.
> I was thinking of a foam box similar to the ones you get with oem cpus
> Would that be ok.


http://www.ebay.com/sch/sis.html?_kw=ANTI+STATIC+COMPUTER+MEMORY+MODULES+TRAY+CONTAINER+BOX+FITS+50PCs+MODULES


----------



## Bullant

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *636cc of fury*
> 
> PSC for sure I have two sets, both never tested under cold however.


Thanks loud


----------



## richie_2010

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *coolhandluke41*
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/sch/sis.html?_kw=ANTI+STATIC+COMPUTER+MEMORY+MODULES+TRAY+CONTAINER+BOX+FITS+50PCs+MODULES


thanks there £13 a tray
is there anything else that you cant think off or ill order one of those


----------



## websmile

Fast and last test on M5E, mems can do better and tighter


----------



## coolhandluke41

"last test on M5E" ??


----------



## websmile

Switched back to Gene5, the Extreme was only supposed to be used for Samsung high voltage tests, with which I am done now


----------



## centvalny

R4BE ram tests

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/203/9fkp.jpg/

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/854/h70w.jpg/


----------



## coolhandluke41

^^ can't wait for this board
P.S. if any of you guys have spare Ivy-E that *can clock* please PM me


----------



## 636cc of fury

PSC is pretty close, but still not good enough for the leader board

2666 c8 mixed Flares (2000 c7 & c9) *1.9v*


http://imgur.com/YtDrrhM



2400 c7


http://imgur.com/feK3mea



max of cpu on air cooling


http://imgur.com/tcAiGYs


----------



## coolhandluke41

Interesting since Shammy claimed PSC to be the best for 3D

P.S. good results with Flare tho


----------



## 636cc of fury

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *coolhandluke41*
> 
> Interesting since Shammy claimed PSC to be the best for 3D
> 
> P.S. good results with Flare tho


I should have rephrased that, _*my*_ PSC is not good enough lol. Shammy has some very nicely binned 2400 c8 Pi's that were looping every 3D bench at 2709 8-12-8-28 with <1.9v all @ air.

I think 2700 c8 PSC would be about equivalent to 2900 c9 on the Samsung, for pt.

Cold is another story, PSC should be stronger there for sure. I am waiting for another gold Ney Pro and then will get on to some X79 frozen rams:thumb:


----------



## Bullant

Yeah dual ram pots sound like fun,should be interesting


----------



## dhenzjhen

1st sub here, CPU on air RAM 3L ln2











Need to learn how to optimize the thirds..

Thanks,
DJ


----------



## 636cc of fury

^ Nice start DJ, do you have a screen with Memtweakit or similar?


----------



## dhenzjhen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *636cc of fury*
> 
> ^ Nice start DJ, do you have a screen with Memtweakit or similar?


Thank you sir. Oh memtweakit I forgot to fire that one up but will do it next time and post back.


----------



## 636cc of fury

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dhenzjhen*
> 
> Thank you sir. Oh memtweakit I forgot to fire that one up but will do it next time and post back.


TRCD 9 is pretty crazy man, what kit did this?

BBSE or PSC?


----------



## stickg1

Yeah dude those timings are the tits, was that on air? What kit?


----------



## dhenzjhen

It's a PSC Ripjaws X 7-10-10-28 kit on ln2 using 2.14v


----------



## coolhandluke41

Nice to see you here dhenzjhen ,great results man ,little surprised how tight you got them since this was always my second choice (Rips or Pis







)

@ L0ud I have to tell you bro ..I don't remember how many time you try to insert the:thumb: ->







..and you failed ..you need to space it


----------



## dhenzjhen

Thanks coldhandluke







...didn't know that freezing rams mucho exciting than doing pcm05


----------



## 636cc of fury

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *coolhandluke41*
> 
> Nice to see you here dhenzjhen ,great results man ,little surprised how tight you got them since this was always my second choice (Rips or Pis
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )
> 
> @ L0ud I have to tell you bro ..I don't remember how many time you try to insert the:thumb: ->
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ..and you failed ..you need to space it


Failing hard here bro









So used to it just working like on XS, Hwbot etc. . . , need to slow it down lol
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dhenzjhen*
> 
> Thanks coldhandluke
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...didn't know that freezing rams mucho exciting than doing pcm05


It's over, soon you will be scouring ebay and classi's looking for the best example of each ic


----------



## dhenzjhen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *636cc of fury*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *dhenzjhen*
> 
> Thanks coldhandluke
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...didn't know that freezing rams mucho exciting than doing pcm05
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's over, soon you will be scouring ebay and classi's looking for the best example of each ic
Click to expand...

Haha journey already started boss


----------



## centvalny

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bullant*
> 
> Yeah dual ram pots sound like fun,should be interesting


It was fun









http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/42/kckw.png/


----------



## Bullant

Nice Dumo,how was the clocks? What ic?

@dhenzjhen,nice memory's and start,have you looked over Robbo2 guide on the 4ghz thread ?its a real help on setting everything up on OS.Well done dude,keep pushing


----------



## centvalny

It was 3900 with quad mfr and 4002 single with good mfr Bullant

Heres BBSE air...too bad only have one kit left

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/801/02fr.jpg/


----------



## Bullant

Wow nice Dumo,3900 quad is crazy,is those bbse on air? if they are on air that is nice .That platform seems stronger then Haswell


----------



## dhenzjhen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bullant*
> 
> @dhenzjhen,nice memory's and start,have you looked over Robbo2 guide on the 4ghz thread ?its a real help on setting everything up on OS.Well done dude,keep pushing


Thanks bully and yeah will definitely take a look Robbo's guide


----------



## websmile

PSC anonymous







, was a first pretest

Some modest PI I had in darwer from an rma, do better than I first expected


----------



## 636cc of fury

2400 c8's in a plethora of different benches



http://imgur.com/hYNOGVC





http://imgur.com/C1UuGmV





http://imgur.com/7Slp7K7





http://imgur.com/yIwIGBR



also full out XTU

http://hwbot.org/submission/2435019_l0ud_sil3nc3_xtu_core_i7_4770k_1426_marks



http://imgur.com/M59wfTX





http://imgur.com/e4ZZAeE


----------



## coolhandluke41

rockin that Haswell


----------



## websmile

Those 2400c8 still do a great job







- too bad psc become more and more exotic and rare


----------



## Speedster159

Guys what do you think of the Kingston KHX2133C11D3K4/16GX?

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820104288

Is it any good on a Ivy Bridge platform? Z77 3770k

Also what is it's Corsair competitor in terms of specs/performance and not price.

Also generally is it any good?


----------



## stickg1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Speedster159*
> 
> Guys what do you think of the Kingston KHX2133C11D3K4/16GX?
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820104288
> 
> Is it any good on a Ivy Bridge platform? Z77 3770k
> 
> Also what is it's Corsair competitor in terms of specs/performance and not price.
> 
> Also generally is it any good?


Looks pretty generic to me. What is your intended use? Max freq, benching, or overall performance?


----------



## Speedster159

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stickg1*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Speedster159*
> 
> Guys what do you think of the Kingston KHX2133C11D3K4/16GX?
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820104288
> 
> Is it any good on a Ivy Bridge platform? Z77 3770k
> 
> Also what is it's Corsair competitor in terms of specs/performance and not price.
> 
> Also generally is it any good?
> 
> 
> 
> Looks pretty generic to me. What is your intended use? Max freq, benching, or overall performance?
Click to expand...

Not really over locking the memory just the CPU, since the performance gain is neglible.


----------



## stickg1

Then just get some generic 1600/1866 RAM. CORSAIR is usually pretty good about taking below average ICs and charging a ridiculous price for them.


----------



## trippinonprozac

Hey guys,

Moving back to a 2011 socket system again and want to know what I might expect to get out of my 2600 cl10 trident X kit on a good 3930k and RIVE?


----------



## Speedster159

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stickg1*
> 
> Then just get some generic 1600/1866 RAM. CORSAIR is usually pretty good about taking below average ICs and charging a ridiculous price for them.


How about Kingston? The kit I mentioned I can get for like... 50%++ off.


----------



## Woomack

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *trippinonprozac*
> 
> Hey guys,
> 
> Moving back to a 2011 socket system again and want to know what I might expect to get out of my 2600 cl10 trident X kit on a good 3930k and RIVE?


It mainly depends from IMC. On standard voltage ~16.0-1.65V it can be something like 2133 9-11-11 ( maybe tighter, depends from IC ) , 2400 9-11-11 or 10-11-11 and of course 2600 10-12-12. I doubt you make it run higher on SB-E.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Speedster159*
> 
> How about Kingston? The kit I mentioned I can get for like... 50%++ off.


It's pretty fast memory even at these relaxed timings and if you don't really care about overclocking then it should be fine. IC is usually similar to the one in Kingston 2400 11-13-13 kits so you can probably set it to 2400 but I wouldn't count on anything higher.

I just received Kingston 2x4GB 1600 9-9-9 Na'Vi special edition. Well, specification isn't really special but at least heatsinks look good







... will try to post some results when I finish with one other kit.


----------



## stickg1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Speedster159*
> 
> How about Kingston? The kit I mentioned I can get for like... 50%++ off.


I like Kingston. If you can get them for cheap go for it. What I meant with my previous post is; if the performance doesn't matter then don't spend too much on that component.


----------



## Speedster159

Well of course performance matters, but I been told anything above 1600 is not that noticeable..

Where would the computer benefit faster RAM? ( frequency, timing )


----------



## centvalny

Testing new bios with samsung

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/822/4oqn.png/


----------



## Speedster159

Should i get two of this kit for $80? http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820233170&nm_mc=AFC-C8Junction&cm_mmc=AFC-C8Junction-_-na-_-na-_-na&cm_sp=&AID=10446076&PID=6146846&SID=1f0s0ovu4sb3e

Or one of this kit for $60? http://www.amazon.com/Kingston-Genesis-Modules-2133MHz-Non-ECC/dp/B0068INUBE


----------



## stickg1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Speedster159*
> 
> Should i get two of this kit for $80? http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820233170&nm_mc=AFC-C8Junction&cm_mmc=AFC-C8Junction-_-na-_-na-_-na&cm_sp=&AID=10446076&PID=6146846&SID=1f0s0ovu4sb3e
> 
> Or one of this kit for $60? http://www.amazon.com/Kingston-Genesis-Modules-2133MHz-Non-ECC/dp/B0068INUBE


If you can get the Kingston for $60 then it's a no-brainer.


----------



## Sam OCX

rejects:



unexpected rejects:



and very unexpected rejects


----------



## stickg1

Anyone have a decent 3770K they would sell me? Mine sucks and I'm over it. I need 1.37v for 4.5GHz stable and my IMC won't do much past 2666MHz. Also looking for another Z77 motherboard, like an OC Formula or something along those lines.

Thought I'd ask here before posting in the Marketplace, I know some of you do some binning.


----------



## coolhandluke41

^^ I just sold one (today-3770k )


----------



## Capwn

From back to front we have
Pulled from Alienware, Elpida branded, Akust aftermarket heatsinks, single sided BBSE's ( 2x1 gb )
G.skill Ripjaws , double sided Hynix BFR ( 2x4 gb )
Patriot sector 5 , double sided Hyper's ( 2x2 gb )
Trident X's, *SINGLE* sided Samsung HCH9's ( 2x4 gb )
G. skill Ripjaws x, double sided PSC ( 2x2 gb )...
Still so new to memory overclocking tho, Want me to max out a chip? done.. Want me to get 200 mhz past stock on your ram without 55 post code,, Ummmm. Sorryy









* * = edit


----------



## coolhandluke41

welcome Capwn..


----------



## Sam OCX

finally found them


----------



## Splave

that vdimm







give it what it likes I say


----------



## stickg1

Anyone do any FM2/FM2+ runs?


----------



## coolhandluke41

can someone please post the measurements of Rampage IV Black Edition
Thanks


----------



## Sam OCX

IMC testing on an el-cheapo Pentium G3220:


----------



## coolhandluke41

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sam OCX*
> 
> IMC testing on an el-cheapo Pentium G3220:


wow ..


----------



## Mikecdm

much patience you has sam. I was wondering how it was possible to get a 32m run that slow even at stock speed with a 4770k, but that explains it.


----------



## Sam OCX

still on air, normal ambients


----------



## centvalny

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Splave*
> 
> that vdimm
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> give it what it likes I say


2.6V+ on the black board if needed


----------



## websmile

Some 2200c9 RipjawX I got as a birthday present







- [email protected],9V


----------



## coolhandluke41

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *websmile*
> 
> Some 2200c9 RipjawX I got as a birthday present
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - [email protected],9V


nice kit for cold


----------



## Sam OCX

old-school:


----------



## 636cc of fury

Been testing some Kingston dimms on the Impact:

http://valid.canardpc.com/qhecu0



http://imgur.com/dvzWC6F





http://imgur.com/aV3LwDa





http://imgur.com/KnFt5gA





http://imgur.com/ic4U55g





http://imgur.com/z7pI7Zc



still have three dimms to test, hopefully there's a better one


----------



## stickg1

What ICs are those Kingstons?


----------



## 636cc of fury

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stickg1*
> 
> What ICs are those Kingstons?


Single sided CFR


----------



## jjjc_93

Nice Loud, how do you keep that setup soooo clean bro?


----------



## stickg1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *636cc of fury*
> 
> Single sided CFR


Is that what was in those Team 2400cl11 kits that were cheap a while back. Or is that single sided MFR. My memory has been foggy lately I keep forgetting all the Hynix variations.


----------



## 636cc of fury

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jjjc_93*
> 
> Nice Loud, how do you keep that setup soooo clean bro?


Clean setup = clean results, at least that's what I tell myself, just being super ocd


----------



## Bullant

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *636cc of fury*
> 
> Clean setup = clean results, at least that's what I tell myself, just being super ocd


Nice Loud, I totally agree with you on this,I know when you bench it is for long sessions and this is because of your prep work.I too try to do my best in prepping and it pays off when you are able to bench for hours under full cold with out to many problems,its such a important factor for cold memory benching


----------



## Sam OCX

some PSC scatter testing:


----------



## 636cc of fury

^TWCL 6 is win isn't it?

2000c6 and 2400c8 Pi's are solid, 1.8v for 2666 is so strong, time to freeze those suckers


----------



## Sam OCX

I'm trying to get six LN2 plates to swap for stock HS (already have the pot), but so far the best offer I got is in the $100 territory, which I find an overkill for what those basically are.


----------



## websmile

TRCD and low frequency tests because my rig can´t do 32m above 1250 anymore








GSKill PSC

OCZ Hyper

OCZ BBSE, had 1185 trcd9 but freeze on screenshot save


Obviously it is time to retire


----------



## coolhandluke41

Interesting
http://www.corsair.com/en/blog/bf4-loves-high-speed-memory


----------



## Ashuiegi

since it s thread for ram lover i m gonna show the best ram i ever own , my OCZ reaper X hpc 2x2gb kit it sold as 1333mhz 8-8-8-20 2T 1.95V or something like that . i could get them to run at 1600 5-5-5 15 1T stable with 2.1V which was still under the life warranty limit ^^ sadly they dont work with new cpu , stuck on my 775 rig ,....
i don't have good picture of it outside the rig because this one is at my parents home. these picture are the ocz modules in my lan boy air mod.
(link to the build log http://www.overclock.net/t/1368463/case-mod-lan-boy-air-full-steel-lanboy/0_20)
this one is the same system in my haf xb previous to the mod.


----------



## rivaldokfc

Good stuff。。
My kit you asked could just finish 1m pi with 1.8v @2600 of Z87M oc formula with similar parameter...


----------



## Sam OCX

fooling around some more:


----------



## rivaldokfc

seems to be the pc16000c6 kits are quite brilliant


----------



## emissary42

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *websmile*
> 
> TRCD and low frequency tests because my rig can´t do 32m above 1250 anymore


Is it the mainboard that has had enough of all the punishment or your cpu thats degraded?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *websmile*
> 
> Obviously it is time to retire


Retiring from ddr3 benching, again?^^


----------



## websmile

I have no idea if it is the board or the cpu^^ - I might try the 3770K on my old M4Gene though, this might give a hint. Maybe retiring is wrong expression, but I see no obvious reason at the moment to buy new system for testing, I already cut back purchases strong lately and for a few kits, buying new cpu and board wouldn´t make sense, especially because I sold most of my mems in late months
Test on last PSC kit I bought a while ago

And TRCD10 test with much too much voltage on the OCZ, had to muscle through due to the problems with my rig


----------



## Capwn

Daddy got a new toy


----------



## ozzy1925

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *636cc of fury*
> 
> 2400 c8's in a plethora of different benches
> 
> 
> 
> http://imgur.com/hYNOGVC
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://imgur.com/C1UuGmV
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://imgur.com/7Slp7K7
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://imgur.com/yIwIGBR
> 
> 
> 
> also full out XTU
> 
> http://hwbot.org/submission/2435019_l0ud_sil3nc3_xtu_core_i7_4770k_1426_marks
> 
> 
> 
> http://imgur.com/M59wfTX
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://imgur.com/e4ZZAeE


these scores are really impressive. as i see these rams are gskill where can i find them?
also these rams were under air cooling when tested?


----------



## Sam OCX

The 2400C8 version of Ripjaws-Z was produced in very limited quantities hence it hasn't been possible to find it in retail anywhere (even in Asia) for over a year now.
I doubt if any mems can do 1300 6-10-6 on air, so results above were certainly done on cold.


----------



## ozzy1925

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sam OCX*
> 
> The 2400C8 version of Ripjaws-Z was produced in very limited quantities hence it hasn't been possible to find it in retail anywhere (even in Asia) for over a year now.
> I doubt if any mems can do 1300 6-10-6 on air, so results above were certainly done on cold.


thanks for the information.Can i find any ram closer to this timings?I currently have hyperx beast 2400mhz cl11but it sucks when comes to overclocking.Best timings i can get for 2400mhz is 11,12,11,12 and trfc 230 but couldnt even get it work @ cl10 .
and this is 2666mhz:

what you guys think?


----------



## Sam OCX

If 1333MHz works with CL11 then 1200MHz (spec) with CL10 is only a matter of voltage.
Hynix MFR that your Beast kit is based on isn't exactly the sort of thing that can run ultra tight timings.


----------



## stickg1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ozzy1925*
> 
> thanks for the information.Can i find any ram closer to this timings?I currently have hyperx beast 2400mhz cl11but it sucks when comes to overclocking.Best timings i can get for 2400mhz is 11,12,11,12 and trfc 230 but couldnt even get it work @ cl10 .
> and this is 2666mhz:
> 
> what you guys think?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sam OCX*
> 
> If 1333MHz works with CL11 then 1200MHz (spec) with CL10 is only a matter of voltage.
> Hynix MFR that your Beast kit is based on isn't exactly the sort of thing that can run ultra tight timings.


Dem G.Skill TridentX 2600/2666CL10's based on the sammies shouldn't have much trouble running those timings. Mine can, IDK if I tried tRAS @ 20 and tRFC @ 250 though so I can check later on.


----------



## Sam OCX

BBSE air:


----------



## coolhandluke41

tRDRD 4 or it didn't happen







,-any 2Gb modules for that matter


----------



## lagittaja

Anyone know what IC's the sticks in TLD38G2400HC11CDC01 kit has (Vulcan Red)?
The sticks themselves have TLD34G2400HC11CBK model numbers.


----------



## stickg1

I'm trying to sell or trade my HCH9s in the marketplace if anyone is interested


----------



## lagittaja

Btw, where's that picture showing the HYK0 chips from the underneath and how the chips are attached with certain amount of blobs of solder or something like that?
I'm looking at these Team sticks and the chips seem quite small and look something like this. Wouldn't want to tear the heatspreaders off right away as I just got these hah.


Came upon a nice deal on these, only 62,65€ with shipping. While the prices on 2x4 2400 sticks start from 68€ in Germany


----------



## stickg1

I think your Team's are single sided Hynix


----------



## lagittaja

Yeah might be, these are single sided but I doubt they're the Samsung 4Gbit.
MemOK! to start up, dialed in the XMP setting 'cept lowered the speed down to 2133Mhz just to be on the safe side for the first boot and these along with my Samsung 30nm sticks are running just fine.
At least there's the xmp info and such included onboard so I've got some sort of guide line to start fiddling with all of these.


----------



## stickg1

I wouldn't dilute the speed of the sammies by running dual channel with single side Hynix. Sounds like a bad idea. But out of curiosity, I would like to see the benchmark numbers when you get it working.


----------



## lagittaja

Latency is a _bit_ on the high side. I'll fiddle with them more later on. They work but yeah, I've got my work cut out ahead of me for sure.










Wonder if it matters at all whether I have the single sided sticks on one channel and the double sided on the other channel.
I guess not lol.

I'll probably drop them back down to jedec just for the time being, I'll have plenty of time to fiddle with these later this week.

Okay. Scratch that. Bumped VCCSA/IO up couple of notches since the distance between it and DDR was too big, silly me. Also changed the memory VRM settings to their appropriate values..








Now these are running problem free. Ran some P95 and IBT with memory maxed, will run two or three passes of Memtest later.. I doubt I'll bother trying to get these stable at 2400. I'll just focus on tightening the timings a little bit and hopefully I could lower the voltage a tad..


----------



## dhenzjhen

My best sub so far


----------



## coolhandluke41

nice


----------



## Ashuiegi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sam OCX*
> 
> The 2400C8 version of Ripjaws-Z was produced in very limited quantities hence it hasn't been possible to find it in retail anywhere (even in Asia) for over a year now.
> I doubt if any mems can do 1300 6-10-6 on air, so results above were certainly done on cold.


my ocz reaper X hpc can do 1333 8-8-8-18 @ 2.1V , it was their stock timing even if i remember right, i even pushed them to 5-5-5 15 and it s was more or less stable (was a very old install on a old hdd that already had stability issue so i cannot be sure ,...) . But it s the kind of ram that need a north bridge for older cpu like 775. ( i don't know the exact difference and if they even have different names ). they were stupidly expensive do , really absurd price.


----------



## jjjc_93

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ashuiegi*
> 
> my ocz reaper X hpc can do 1333 8-8-8-18 @ 2.1V , it was their stock timing even if i remember right, i even pushed them to 5-5-5 15 and it s was more or less stable (was a very old install on a old hdd that already had stability issue so i cannot be sure ,...) . But it s the kind of ram that need a north bridge for older cpu like 775. ( i don't know the exact difference and if they even have different names ). they were stupidly expensive do , really absurd price.


1300 being the speed reported in CPU-Z, so actually 2600. Not 667mhz, C6 with that speed is easy.


----------



## dhenzjhen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *coolhandluke41*
> 
> nice


Thanks


----------



## Ashuiegi

arf ok that make more sens now ,....


----------



## Bullant

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dhenzjhen*
> 
> My best sub so far


Nice man,good to see you cranking 32M


----------



## dhenzjhen

Thanks Bullant


----------



## Kryton

Pic of a few sets of RAM at my disposal.
Not all of it of course but enough - You'll note it runs the gamut from really old to new.


----------



## [CyGnus]

Kryton you have a lot to play with i see


----------



## coolhandluke41

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kryton*
> 
> Pic of a few sets of RAM at my disposal.
> Not all of it of course but enough - You'll note it runs the gamut from really old to new.


Thanks for sharing buddy


----------



## dhenzjhen

Did some lil improvements











And some PSC fun


Thanks to Loud for the awesome mobo









EDIT: Who cares about halloween when you're playing PI on an asrock mobo?


----------



## Kryton

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *coolhandluke41*
> 
> Thanks for sharing buddy


Happy to share man - Glad you like it.


----------



## Bullant

Nice improvement dhenzjhen,32m can get addictive








Nice collection Kryton,haven't seen anymore amd results in the 4ghz efficiency thread from you lately


----------



## dhenzjhen

Thanks Bullant







...and keeps going with cold


----------



## Bullant

Nice ^^ looks like your having some fun


----------



## stickg1

Whoa, that RAM looks really cold and really fast! Good stuff, nice pics.,,


----------



## dhenzjhen

Thanks guys







...mucho fun soooo addicting I like it


----------



## robbo2

Nice work dhen


----------



## dhenzjhen

Thanks Robbo


----------



## Sam OCX

more fooling around on air (normal room temps)


----------



## Sam OCX

new arrival, also air


----------



## centvalny

New kit 3000 tighter



http://imgur.com/dmExYk1


----------



## sabishiihito

New toys












This is the only kit I have that would pass the 2666 1.85v profile with 1.85v, but I had to bump up the voltage to 1.90 to get AIDA64 bandwidth test to run.



Unfortunately they won't do 2800 10-12-12 on stock voltage like all the review kits seemed to.


----------



## coolhandluke41

^^ nice kit ..just to steep for my pocket ,where did you get it from -Corsair was out if this for months


----------



## MR KROGOTH

Nostalgia...
From days gone waaaaay by!
One of these days ill play with my newer DDR3 stuff.


----------



## sabishiihito

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *coolhandluke41*
> 
> ^^ nice kit ..just to steep for my pocket ,where did you get it from -Corsair was out if this for months


I got it from a forum member over at XS. There's a kit on ebay right now as well that is going to end in a couple of hours.


----------



## Woomack

My latest kit is RipjawsZ F3-17000CL9Q-16GBZH 16GB ( 4x4GB ) 2133 9-11-10-28 1.65V from renewed series ( I mean different IC than in older kits and label with info that it was tested on the Z87







). Manufactured in September 2013.



Inside we can find Samsung HCK0 IC



This RipjawsZ kit can generally make 2800 10-12-12-28 1N ~1.86V but my X79 motherboard doesn't really like anything above 2400 ( possible to stabilize but sometimes at much higher VCCIO/SA ) and it ended up at 2672. Below results on GB Z87X-OC and MSI X79A-GD45 Plus.

4770K / Z87X-OC - 2800 10-12-12-28 1N


4930K / X79A-GD45 Plus 2672 10-12-12-28 2N - my board also isn't working with CR1 , at all .. but I think it will work at CR1 on some other boards


It's also working at 2400 9-11-11-28 1N / 1.68V or 2600 10-12-12-28 1N / 1.75V.


----------



## sabishiihito

MSI X79 boards seem to have problems going over 2400 like you said, see this thread testing G.Skill 2400C9: http://www.xtremesystems.org/forums/showthread.php?280136-Testing-GSkill-RipjawsZ-F3-19200CL9Q-16GBZMD-4x4GB-DDR3-2600-action&daysprune=365


----------



## Woomack

at least board was cheap







... maybe will think about RIVE Black


----------



## coolhandluke41

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Woomack*
> 
> at least board was cheap
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ... maybe will think about RIVE Black


any day now I already pre-ordered one


----------



## sabishiihito

I briefly owned a kit of the 17000CL9Q, the original I bought was Hynix CFR. One stick died and the RMA replacement was Samsung just like yours. I have a lot more Samsung sticks than I ever wanted, usually from buying kits I thought were Hynix


----------



## ozlay

i got a few kingstons


----------



## sabishiihito

I have some PSC kits now (Ripjaws X 2133C9 and XMS 1600C7) with some BBSE on the way (G.Skill Pi 1600, Adata 2000C9). I really don't know much about these ICs in terms of clocking on Haswell so any tips/starting points would be appreciated.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Sam OCX

1200 7-11-7 or 7-11-8 could be a good starting point for PSC, and 1100 7-9-7 for BBSE.
What I found helpful for PSC on ASUS was setting the DRAM CLK period to 14. It didn't affect performance much, but it gained a lot in stability.
Also, with BBSE you can sometimes get 32M crashes at the initial, but if you close and reopen pi.exe then it might pass.

P.S. I'm quite sure that G.Skill PI never had BBSE. Your 1600s should either have non-Hyper BASE or BDxx/BFxx.


----------



## sabishiihito

Thanks, Sam. I've gone back to the Asrock for the time being. I also have some BDBG in the guise of HyperX so I'm assuming from what I've read about the IC types that they should clock similarly to PSC but weaker.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## ozlay

anyone know of an overclock review or know how well the new G.SKILL AEGIS ram overclocks


----------



## coolhandluke41

they sure look cool but I wouldn't expect much from them ,they only come 1333,1600 (loose timings)


----------



## robbo2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *coolhandluke41*
> 
> they sure look cool but I wouldn't expect much from them ,they only come 1333,1600 (loose timings)


Agreed they do look awesome. Was sad to see they are budget kits.


----------



## By-Tor

Sexy!!!

http://s747.photobucket.com/user/Bytor_Photo2112/media/IMG_2972BW_zpsfb59278d.jpg.html


----------



## sabishiihito

Happy Hynix Day! (11-13-13)


----------



## sabishiihito

Hoping someone can help with this mystery. Bought a kit of ADATA 2x2GB DDR3-2000 9-9-9 off eBay, expecting BBSE. None of the BBSE profiles were working on the Maximus VI, so I looked under the hood. This is what I found:



Now I know of the 4Gbit BBSE, but 1Gbit ones? Does anyone know anything about them?


----------



## ihog6hog

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sabishiihito*
> 
> Happy Hynix Day! (11-13-13)


^_^

Quick test G.Skill TridentX (F3-2666C11D-16GTXD) Hynix MFR Double Side 11-13-13 too.

2933 12-14-14-35 1.65V Easy

http://valid.canardpc.com/v0ehre


----------



## robbo2

Double sided MFR?


----------



## Kryton

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bullant*
> 
> Nice improvement dhenzjhen,32m can get addictive
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nice collection Kryton,haven't seen anymore amd results in the 4ghz efficiency thread from you lately


I've been really stretched out as of late, not enough time to even try a run much less tweak for better results doing it.
Yes I did a few runs in the recent 939 comp and while that was fun to do, I didn't have enough time to fix the problems I had pop up to go even faster there.


----------



## coolhandluke41

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *robbo2*
> 
> Double sided MFR?


this are decent sticks ,if I remember correctly Splave was running some crazy clocks with this set (I think he posted his results here and on XS )


----------



## ozzy1925

guys, my cpu is 4770k and want to know which ram will give the best benchmark results under water ?i am thinking of buying g.skill tridentx series.Should i buy 2x8gb 2933mhz
http://www.gskill.com/en/product/f3-2933c12d-16gtxdg
or4x4gb 3000mhz
http://www.gskill.com/en/product/f3-3000c12q-16gtxdg
also i see there is 8gb(2x4gb) version of the 3000mhz which is a lot cheaper but want to know 8gb is enough for daily usage?


----------



## Sam OCX

I wouldn't buy either.
If you need memory for benchmarking, go for 2400C9 and 2600C10 versions of TridentX and overclock them to 1350-1450 with 9-12-12.


----------



## ozzy1925

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sam OCX*
> 
> I wouldn't buy either.
> If you need memory for benchmarking, go for 2400C9 and 2600C10 versions of TridentX and overclock them to 1350-1450 with 9-12-12.


you mean this
http://www.gskill.com/en/product/f3-2400c9q-16gtxd
and this:
http://www.gskill.com/en/product/f3-2600c10q-16gtxd
?
and whats better for overclocked results the 2400 c9 or 2600c10
also
worth getting the 2666mhz c10 one or not?
http://www.gskill.com/en/product/f3-2666c10q-16gtxd


----------



## coolhandluke41

^^^ yes ,2666c10 is very hard to get tho,2600 variant is also very good (I have three kits of this -some will come HYKO and some HCH9


----------



## Clexzor

Hey all question I have a set of Team extreme 8gb 2666 kit and im able to run them at 2933 12-14-14-35 1.69-1.71v would this be ok to run 24/7?

I have my 4770k at 4.7ghz 1.3v and VCSA + 0.21v









Im using Air 540 case loaded with fans so the sticks get air passed over them


----------



## coolhandluke41

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Clexzor*
> 
> Hey all question I have a set of Team extreme 8gb 2666 kit and im able to run them at 2933 12-14-14-35 1.69-1.71v would this be ok to run 24/7?
> 
> I have my 4770k at 4.7ghz 1.3v and VCSA + 0.21v
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Im using Air 540 case loaded with fans so the sticks get air passed over them


If Samsung based try 2600 @9-12-12-x or 2666 10-12-12-x (better results/make sure your timings are right )---if your kit is Hynix based then there is a post I made with semi-tight timings for this few pages back


----------



## Clexzor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *coolhandluke41*
> 
> If Samsung based try 2600 @9-12-12-x or 2666 10-12-12-x (better results/make sure your timings are right )---if your kit is Hynix based then there is a post I made with semi-tight timings for this few pages back


Thankjs...when you get a chance could possibly link me to the post I went back throughand could not locate the post....

Also it appears I don't the Samsung as I could post 2600 10-12-12-31 1.7v

should I try lower like 2400?

Ive ran 1.7v beofe I assume this is still ok for 24/7 use on air


----------



## coolhandluke41

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Clexzor*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *coolhandluke41*
> 
> If Samsung based try 2600 @9-12-12-x or 2666 10-12-12-x (better results/make sure your timings are right )---if your kit is Hynix based then there is a post I made with semi-tight timings for this few pages back
> 
> 
> 
> Thankjs...when you get a chance could possibly link me to the post I went back throughand could not locate the post....
> 
> Also it appears I don't the Samsung as I could post 2600 10-12-12-31 1.7v
> 
> should I try lower like 2400?
> 
> Ive ran 1.7v beofe I assume this is still ok for 24/7 use on air
Click to expand...

1.7v for Samsung is just fine and you will be OK .Hynix tend to get little warm but there is plenty coolers in the marked ,try tighter timings @2400 (sweat spot )
can you provide link to the RAM in question


----------



## ozzy1925

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *coolhandluke41*
> 
> ^^^ yes ,2666c10 is very hard to get tho,2600 variant is also very good (I have three kits of this -some will come HYKO and some HCH9


you think i am going to get a noticable difference from overclocked 2400 c11 which is overclocked to timings c10-12-11 trfc230 t1 @1.8v and between gskill 2666c10?


----------



## coolhandluke41

only for benching ,check out this thread and see what timings this guys running
http://www.xtremesystems.org/forums/showthread.php?286315-SuperPi32m-5GHz-amp-4GHz-Haswell-All-Out-Challenge!

http://www.overclock.net/t/1300766/super-pi-32m-4ghz-efficiency-challenge


----------



## ozzy1925

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *coolhandluke41*
> 
> only for benching ,check out this thread and see what timings this guys running
> http://www.xtremesystems.org/forums/showthread.php?286315-SuperPi32m-5GHz-amp-4GHz-Haswell-All-Out-Challenge!
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1300766/super-pi-32m-4ghz-efficiency-challenge


thanks for the info and rep+ i think i will buy the 2600 c10 because 2666 c10 is out of stock everywhere.1 more question o you think 8gb 2x4gb of this kit is enough for daily usage like gamingmulti tasking etc .and benchmark or i should get the 4x4gb(16gb).


----------



## coolhandluke41

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ozzy1925*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *coolhandluke41*
> 
> only for benching ,check out this thread and see what timings this guys running
> http://www.xtremesystems.org/forums/showthread.php?286315-SuperPi32m-5GHz-amp-4GHz-Haswell-All-Out-Challenge!
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1300766/super-pi-32m-4ghz-efficiency-challenge
> 
> 
> 
> thanks for the info and rep+ i think i will buy the 2600 c10 because 2666 c10 is out of stock everywhere.1 more question o you think 8gb 2x4gb of this kit is enough for daily usage like gamingmulti tasking etc .and benchmark or i should get the 4x4gb(16gb).
Click to expand...

here is one of my 2600c10 kits under cold







, good luck


----------



## Fremish

I am a Network Admin at the local Highschool and we have RAM for Optiplex 745,755,780,790's And 3000 and 1100's I have roughly 400+ sticks of RAM sitting on a shelf. I'll take a picture later. It's not high end or anything but it's a whole crap ton of RAM. In my free time, I organize them


----------



## ozzy1925

double post ...


----------



## ozzy1925

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *coolhandluke41*
> 
> here is one of my 2600c10 kits under cold
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , good luck
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


really nice score


----------



## sabishiihito

Recently acquired 2GB Elpida and PSC low~medium binned sticks.



Clockwise starting at the top left, they are:
Kingston HyperX KHX2000C9AD3T1K3/6GX 3x2GB Elpida BDBG
G.Skill Ripjaws X F3-17000CL9D-4GBXL 2x2GB PSC XF-Series
Corsair XMS3 CMX6GX3M3C1600C7 3x2GB PSC (unknown series)
ADATA Xtreme Series AX3U2000XB2G9-2X 2x2GB Elpida 1Gbit BBBG (apparently an unknown IC up to this point)
Patriot Sector 5 PGV34G2000ELK 2x2GB Elpida 2Gbit BASE (rare IC type it seems)
Corsair Dominator CMP4GX3M2A1600C9 2x2GB Elpida BBSE

This is all I've been able to snag either locally or on Ebay as the really good kits get gone quickly, or the price goes too high. I've been trying 2400 8-11-8 with each of these but none of them seem to want to boot Windows with tRCD=11, though some of the kits/sticks will at least POST and get to the point of the OS starting to load. Currently testing on Asus M6E, but I also have a M6F and an Asrock OC Formula as I haven't decided which board I like the best. Any recommendations for the best one for clocking these kinds of modules?


----------



## outofmyheadyo

What would be the best kit to buy 8GB or 16GB something thats 2400 since I heared bf4 loves high speed memory and im only running 1866 atm, price is important tho ( and if they clock then all the better ) i remember some basic samsung ones were great for oc some time ago


----------



## Fremish

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sabishiihito*
> 
> Recently acquired 2GB Elpida and PSC low~medium binned sticks.
> _*-Cut Photo-*_
> Clockwise starting at the top left, they are:
> Kingston HyperX KHX2000C9AD3T1K3/6GX 3x2GB Elpida BDBG
> G.Skill Ripjaws X F3-17000CL9D-4GBXL 2x2GB PSC XF-Series
> Corsair XMS3 CMX6GX3M3C1600C7 3x2GB PSC (unknown series*Dominator, essentially has the bigger heatsink compared to standard XMS3, also a good batch*)
> ADATA Xtreme Series AX3U2000XB2G9-2X 2x2GB Elpida 1Gbit BBBG (apparently an unknown IC up to this point)
> Patriot Sector 5 PGV34G2000ELK 2x2GB Elpida 2Gbit BASE (rare IC type it seems)
> Corsair Dominator CMP4GX3M2A1600C9 2x2GB Elpida BBSE
> 
> This is all I've been able to snag either locally or on Ebay as the really good kits get gone quickly, or the price goes too high. I've been trying 2400 8-11-8 with each of these but none of them seem to want to boot Windows with tRCD=11, though some of the kits/sticks will at least POST and get to the point of the OS starting to load. Currently testing on Asus M6E, but I also have a M6F and an Asrock OC Formula as I haven't decided which board I like the best. Any recommendations for the best one for clocking these kinds of modules?


----------



## sabishiihito

Actually with the XM3 I was referring to the ICs being unknown; since the heat spreaders are glued on, they're practically impossible to remove, so it can't be known if the PSC chips underneath are X- series or T- series.


----------



## coolhandluke41

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *outofmyheadyo*
> 
> What would be the best kit to buy 8GB or 16GB something thats 2400 since I heared bf4 loves high speed memory and im only running 1866 atm, price is important tho ( and if they clock then all the better ) i remember some basic samsung ones were great for oc some time ago


http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820231639


----------



## Willi

Guys, can you help with some tips on how to get some more juice out of these sticks?
This is the current situation


These are Geil Black Dragons, I just wonder if this is good enough or if I should increase the latency and the Speed or lower to 1400 or something and lower the latency even more...

What is best, more MHz or lower latencies for a gaming/benching machine?


----------



## coolhandluke41

you should able to run 1T
EDIT;post your timings


----------



## 636cc of fury

Tested two 4960X's one both can run PSC at 2666 c8 on air with decent sticks at reasonable volts (1.86v)



http://imgur.com/Nuqw79f





http://imgur.com/mOjW2yz





http://imgur.com/OEs4aAM





http://imgur.com/fpg3xDx





http://imgur.com/6oFwubs





http://imgur.com/khf6OUs



Will post pics of the session shortly


----------



## coolhandluke41

^^^ is 1.7v like the most you can give this chip ? I remember 8pack saying to be gentle with this chips at around 1.7v since they not so resilient and can die pretty quick


----------



## 636cc of fury

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *coolhandluke41*
> 
> ^^^ is 1.7v like the most you can give this chip ? I remember 8pack saying to be gentle with this chips at around 1.7v since they not so resilient and can die pretty quick


No they can take more but it seems optimum for my samples is 1.76v -1.80v for benching heavy multi threaded stuff. 32M at 1.85v and full pot was fine as well with some cores disabled, but I want to keep both of my sheee peee uuuus alive so under 1.8v seems like a safe voltage.


----------



## centvalny

^^ same gene with mine, 5.9+ benchable



http://imgur.com/2O1ncMB





http://imgur.com/2K2sH5G


----------



## Thiefofspades

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *By-Tor*
> 
> Sexy!!!
> 
> http://s747.photobucket.com/user/Bytor_Photo2112/media/IMG_2972BW_zpsfb59278d.jpg.html


What ram is this? How does it do? Nevermind, it looks like Samsungs 30nm ram with a black and white filter on it.


----------



## coolhandluke41

I decided to skip the "Black " board in favor of R4G since this will be my 24/7- x16x16 SLI rig - I don't see much improvement for everyday use over the previous boards.,will pick up 4930K tho with hopes of 1300Mhz,...Waiting for the next fastest 32M platform and will watch you guys duke it out on this beautiful board








The new chip looks interesting,keep pushing L0ud,Dumo !


----------



## Bullant

Yes looking forward to next platform ,Broadwell or what ever it is.


----------



## dhenzjhen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bullant*
> 
> Yes looking forward to next platform ,Broadwell or what ever it is.


Yup Z97 and X99 sometime November next year


----------



## Bullant

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dhenzjhen*
> 
> Yup Z97 and X99 sometime November next year


Wow that long


----------



## coolhandluke41

there should be Haswell refresh and -E (new socket ),this really ticked me off when they broke the news about Haswell few months back since I bought two 1150 platforms ,my Impact is about to move to the new home and I still have my OCF


http://vr-zone.com/articles/intels-latest-roadmap-shows-where-broadwell-and-haswell-are-going/47119.html

still hoping this dude knows what he's talking about tho
Quote:


> According to the latest roadmaps and bulletins above, the Haswell refresh will arrive Q2 2014. *The refresh will include improved regular Haswell chips (slightly faster speeds and lower power consumption?)* and workstation/enthusiast Haswell-E w/ DDR4 support. Save for the Haswell-E it looks like the other Haswell chips will still be on the 1150 socket, but they are not backwards compatible with the Intel 8-series chipsets.
> 
> Broadwell will arrive second half of 2014, but only for AIO, Ultrabooks, and tablets; laptops will stay previous generation Haswell. Both Haswell-refresh and Broadwell will use the Intel 9-series chipsets.
> 
> Release dates are subject to change


http://www.hardwarecanucks.com/forum/rumor-mill/63635-haswell-refresh.html#post735109


----------



## dhenzjhen

** snip **


----------



## coolhandluke41

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dhenzjhen*
> 
> ** snip **


that's the newest I found
Quote:


> According to the new roadmap there will be a Haswell Refresh taking place in the first half of 2014
> Read more at http://www.legitreviews.com/intel-2014-desktop-processor-roadmap-leaked-broadwell-k-socketed_126888#QAUzIm6d3V8qHl63.99


I think it might hit the market sooner ...
$199.00..that's very good price ,might get one just for cold








http://www.microcenter.com/product/413248/Core_i7_4770K_35GHz_Socket_LGA_1150_Boxed_Processor


----------



## 636cc of fury

G.Skill RMA ftw!

http://valid.canardpc.com/fbbclr



http://imgur.com/qyDcYOB


----------



## robbo2

Very nice loud!


----------



## sabishiihito

New G.Skill stuff for me!

F3-12800CL7T-6GBPI 3x2GB DDR3-1600 C7 Elpida EDJ1108BDBG


F3-12800CL6T-6GBPI 3x2GB DDR3-1600 C6 PSC XE


----------



## Belial

Is there a way to view extreme ram timings on z87 (z87x-ud3h specifically)?

I remember on Z77X-ud3h I could use asus memtweakit 1.02 and asrock timing configurator, but neither of these work. I have no way to check out all my secondary and tertiary timings. HWinfo shows some but not many, and cpu-z shows basically none.

Thanks.

edit: if the answer is no, what does TREF and TREFIX9 have affect on again? I recall it did something like raising/lowering it helped one thing, but hurt another, and vice versa. Since copy is what's most important I figure I'll just raise/lower it to max out copy. Obviously I know trying to dial this exactly is extremely tedious, but you know, around 3,000/30 of where it should be. I mean I can't even tell if the changes I make on it are being applied.

secondly, what voltages am I playing with exactly on Z87? I passed 24 hours prime95 28.1 at:
[email protected] (80c max temp)
[email protected] uncore
+.15/+.15/+.15 System Agent/Analogue/Digital

Hynix CFR (that $56 gskill kit, 2400mhz 11-13-13-31, remember that a few months ago?) at
[email protected] (i havent played much with voltage but i dont think 1.85v helped at all, not sure on 1.8 vs 1.75 but im guessing 1.8 doesnt help at all based on what I've seen so far)
11-14-14-28-1T with all loose 2nds and 3rds (what it defaults to on XMP profile, ie pretty loose, 240, etc).
I set CFDED, PRPDEN, RDPDEN to 1-1-18. I have no idea what these are or how they affect performance, I had set them on accident to this, I had meant for me to have set WRRD_DR, WRRD_DD, WRRD to 1-1-18 (this seems to add about 2000mb/s copy, extremely beneficial, not sure on stability but passes at least an hour of p95) but I accidentally set those other timings to 1-1-18 when I did this 24 hour run instead.

I tried to do 2800 12-15-15-29, see if 2800mhz was even possible to get stable, and I got x101 after 3 hours. I'm assuming that means the IMC was being strained here, not the RAM, so if anyone had a clue what might be going on here I'd really appreciate it.

I spent like 3 months really playing with this system in the summer, but it's been a few months now and I'm a little rusty. I was close to dialing in the CPU and i finally did that, now it's time to really dial down the RAM to the T but a little lost on where to start. I just have like 20 pages of notes, I have an idea where all the timings go but just a little lost at the moment...

I know most of you guys don't do 24/7 testing, just validations and stuff, but don't worry about that. I just like to play with my RAM a lot and set it to 24/7 stability (I also bench it too, but 24/7 stability I feel gives me a good idea of where it's at). I don't need to give a reason why I like doing this -_-


----------



## sabishiihito

The newer versions of MemTweakit and Asrock timing configurator should work on any Z87 board.

http://forums.tweaktown.com/gigabyte/30530-latest-overclocking-programs-system-info-benchmarking-stability-tools.html


----------



## centvalny

Mem. tests psc/sams and bald 290



http://imgur.com/mIadb7Q





http://imgur.com/rsfAStn





http://imgur.com/pZ5AXaS


----------



## websmile

My remaining PSC
GSkill only

Together with my remaining MachXtreme


Good that I´m not hoarding anymore









P.S. Nice clocks on these Corsair, Roy


----------



## stickg1

Who snagged those Trident X 2400's in the marketplace for $50? I about pooped myself when I saw that but they were already sold.


----------



## Sam OCX

You haven't missed much, those are single-sided Samsung and hence not very overclockable.


----------



## stickg1

Ohhh I thought they were the 2400MHz CL9 bin of the HCH9 or HYK0's


----------



## coolhandluke41

nice score Dumo


----------



## Belial

can anyone comment on the gigabyte z87x-ud3hs ram overclockability (as well as quality in general)? AS i understand, the vrm is unmatched sub'200, but im not sure on ram overclockability compared to other boards, like the gigabyte oc boards, and other brands.

And what about the asrock oc formula. Its 150? I recall back when haswell was released someone in here was showing off how its ram overclockability was really good for its price, like possibly better than the gigabyte midrange boards like the ud3h. Is that still true? Wouldnt that make the asrock oc formula the best mid-range board, best under 200?

Thanks. I know the asrock midrange boards like the extreme suck hard, but i recall the oc formula, being a flagship at so cheap, being discussed in a positive light.


----------



## centvalny

Thanks Cool







Back to 3Ds for fun with this board

Bald 290 h20



http://imgur.com/LDguoto



Testing full fledge 290X with leather boot cold



http://imgur.com/iQPsqnZ


----------



## sabishiihito

More stuff:

Geil GE32GB1600C7DC 2x2GB DDR3-1600 7-7-7-24 Elpida EDJ1108BBSE



This is some pretty weak BBSE though, let me tell you...


----------



## Bullant

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Belial*
> 
> can anyone comment on the gigabyte z87x-ud3hs ram overclockability (as well as quality in general)? AS i understand, the vrm is unmatched sub'200, but im not sure on ram overclockability compared to other boards, like the gigabyte oc boards, and other brands.
> 
> And what about the asrock oc formula. Its 150? I recall back when haswell was released someone in here was showing off how its ram overclockability was really good for its price, like possibly better than the gigabyte midrange boards like the ud3h. Is that still true? Wouldnt that make the asrock oc formula the best mid-range board, best under 200?
> 
> Thanks. I know the asrock midrange boards like the extreme suck hard, but i recall the oc formula, being a flagship at so cheap, being discussed in a positive light.


You just need to look at the results around and I think it fair to say the OCF and the OCFM are up there with the best memory boards if not the best.I can tell you I buy all my gear and I choose to use a OCF motherboard,also value for money they are great.I speak from air testing and ln2 testing,also a big factor in memory overclocking is how the board behaves when pushing the limits.The asrock OCF is a solid board from the design the coating and of course the bios


----------



## Belial

So... is it safe to say the OC-F boards are the best value Z78 boards, and better than the infamous Z87X-UD3H? Ie the Z87X OCM is the best value/mid-range board, the ram overclockability is just way better than the Z87X-UD3H and worth $20?

I also see a few Fatal1ty boards for like $120-150 on newegg, how are those?

I mean you say the OCF are good boards but have you used the ud3h? You say the board is great, but anyone would say any board is great if it's all they've used. I'm just trying to gauge like if you know what you are talking about, to be blunt, how critical you are, if you are really putting the board through the ringer. Is it definitively better.

And wait.. isn't the G1 Sniper a better board all around? Better yet, shouldnt the G1 sniper be the best board for value of all? basically same price as the OCFM.


----------



## centvalny

Don't know bout any Giga Z87 boards but OCF reg or M are awesome overclocking boards


----------



## 636cc of fury

refurb Z77 OC Formula from Microcenter working very well:



http://imgur.com/VgS6lwg



I forgot how much fun Hypers were


----------



## Bullant

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Belial*
> 
> So... is it safe to say the OC-F boards are the best value Z78 boards, and better than the infamous Z87X-UD3H? Ie the Z87X OCM is the best value/mid-range board, the ram overclockability is just way better than the Z87X-UD3H and worth $20?
> 
> I also see a few Fatal1ty boards for like $120-150 on newegg, how are those?
> 
> I mean you say the OCF are good boards but have you used the ud3h? You say the board is great, but anyone would say any board is great if it's all they've used. I'm just trying to gauge like if you know what you are talking about, to be blunt, how critical you are, if you are really putting the board through the ringer. Is it definitively better.
> 
> And wait.. isn't the G1 Sniper a better board all around? Better yet, shouldnt the G1 sniper be the best board for value of all? basically same price as the OCFM.


Ive used the Gigga OC and OCF on platform Z87,Ive told you how good the OCF and OCFM is I also have results in memory benching to back up what I say,you asked if the OCF was good and i gave you my answer.The UD3H mite be ok it may just be your memory or your overclocking ability that are holding you back,Haswell is a new platform and a fair bit different from Ivy and takes more time to get use to and dial in
Here is critical and ringer together for you


----------



## stickg1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Belial*
> 
> So... is it safe to say the OC-F boards are the best value Z78 boards, and better than the infamous Z87X-UD3H? Ie the Z87X OCM is the best value/mid-range board, the ram overclockability is just way better than the Z87X-UD3H and worth $20?
> 
> I also see a few Fatal1ty boards for like $120-150 on newegg, how are those?
> 
> I mean you say the OCF are good boards but have you used the ud3h? You say the board is great, but anyone would say any board is great if it's all they've used. I'm just trying to gauge like if you know what you are talking about, to be blunt, how critical you are, if you are really putting the board through the ringer. Is it definitively better.
> 
> And wait.. isn't the G1 Sniper a better board all around? Better yet, shouldnt the G1 sniper be the best board for value of all? basically same price as the OCFM.


You're in a thread among dudes that hold world records in RAM overclocking. You asked for an opinion, your question was answered, then you question the legitimacy of the answer received. Go buy your own boards and make your own conclusions if your own opinion is the only one you value.

Back to break-neck RAM clock screenshots pls!


----------



## borax

Hey guys sorry to interupt, a quick question before I buy me some Avexir ram. Now I have a Gigabyte g1 sniper 5 motherboard. If I bought an avexir Quad channel memory kit would it run on my motherboard? Is it dual channel compatible?

Thanks.


----------



## coolhandluke41

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stickg1*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Belial*
> 
> So... is it safe to say the OC-F boards are the best value Z78 boards, and better than the infamous Z87X-UD3H? Ie the Z87X OCM is the best value/mid-range board, the ram overclockability is just way better than the Z87X-UD3H and worth $20?
> 
> I also see a few Fatal1ty boards for like $120-150 on newegg, how are those?
> 
> I mean you say the OCF are good boards but have you used the ud3h? You say the board is great, but anyone would say any board is great if it's all they've used. I'm just trying to gauge like if you know what you are talking about, to be blunt, how critical you are, if you are really putting the board through the ringer. Is it definitively better.
> 
> And wait.. isn't the G1 Sniper a better board all around? Better yet, shouldnt the G1 sniper be the best board for value of all? basically same price as the OCFM.
> 
> 
> 
> You're in a thread among dudes that hold world records in RAM overclocking. You asked for an opinion, your question was answered, then you question the legitimacy of the answer received. Go buy your own boards and make your own conclusions if your own opinion is the only one you value.
> 
> Back to break-neck RAM clock screenshots pls!
Click to expand...

^^ "That's about the size of it " ..thank you Mr. stickg1


----------



## stickg1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *borax*
> 
> Hey guys sorry to interupt, a quick question before I buy me some Avexir ram. Now I have a Gigabyte g1 sniper 5 motherboard. If I bought an avexir Quad channel memory kit would it run on my motherboard? Is it dual channel compatible?
> 
> Thanks.


Yes it will run in Dual Channel mode though. Quad channel is only supported if the CPU supports it, for example the Sandy-E Ivy-E chips.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *coolhandluke41*
> 
> ^^ "That's about the size of it " ..thank you Mr. stickg1


----------



## coolhandluke41

I just finished my back up rig ( my sweat El Impacto finally found his resting place ) , I'm ready to move to six cores and join the X79 crowd









Build Log


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



http://s774.photobucket.com/user/coolhand_SS/media/phpQ1wEK2PM_zpscc5f3cba.jpg.html


----------



## centvalny

Probably the limit for this powercolor locked 290 baldie on h2o and ram clocking for cpu and gpu (elpida) are optimal for ambient cooling



http://imgur.com/fiN7pto


----------



## Bullant

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *centvalny*
> 
> Probably the limit for this powercolor locked 290 baldie on h2o and ram clocking for cpu and gpu (elpida) are optimal for ambient cooling
> 
> 
> 
> http://imgur.com/fiN7pto


Very nice man


----------



## Belial

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *centvalny*
> 
> Don't know bout any Giga Z87 boards but OCF reg or M are awesome overclocking boards


Im sure they are all 'awesome, yay A+++ for everyone! Your unique!' motherboard, but I'm asking for a more critical and in-depth perspective here.
Quote:


> Ive used the Gigga OC and OCF on platform Z87,Ive told you how good the OCF and OCFM is I also have results in memory benching to back up what I say,you asked if the OCF was good and i gave you my answer.The UD3H mite be ok it may just be your memory or your overclocking ability that are holding you back,Haswell is a new platform and a fair bit different from Ivy and takes more time to get use to and dial in
> Here is critical and ringer together for you


Well I don't know if I'm being held back. I don't really know enough to know what is good or bad ram overclockability. I just passed 24 hours prime95 on 2800 CL12-15-14-28 1.75v on haswell 4.6/4.4 with those hynix CFR $56 kit, with really tight subs, but I need to tighten a few more timings (certain timings giving me trouble and still figuring out which ones they are, getting around 33/26/24/44ms maxxmem).

I didn't know you used the giga OC and that you felt the OCF were better.

2800 CL6... I dont know what to make of that since you are on cold. I dont ever do cold, just air (and mostly 24/7 overclocks rather than strictly bench/validation clocks). Pretty insane copy/write/read though, i've never seen it where copy wasnt the highest figure.
Quote:


> You're in a thread among dudes that hold world records in RAM overclocking. You asked for an opinion, your question was answered, then you question the legitimacy of the answer received. Go buy your own boards and make your own conclusions if your own opinion is the only one you value.


It would've been helpful if the answers stated that. As far as I can see, some of the initial responses could have been from someone who has never overclocked RAM before. Bullant doesnt even have his sig rig filled out, I couldn't tell him from the average tomshardware troll saying 'Well I like this board cuz it looks kewl and it overclocks really well, I've had no problem with [email protected] with 1866 RAM!'

I mean jeez, god forbid someone wants to get into ram overclocking.


----------



## centvalny

Hey Belial, once in a while you pop in and posted in this thread. Imo most of your posts were fishing for confrontational arguments

You know all the answers of your questions, but you seem to enjoy trolling this thread. Lol


----------



## coolhandluke41

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *centvalny*
> 
> Probably the limit for this powercolor locked 290 baldie on h2o and ram clocking for cpu and gpu (elpida) are optimal for ambient cooling


I didn't know 290's were using Elpida IC's ...,I have one Classy with Elpida and the other one with Samsung .Great job on that run especially air/h2o (some Elpida on 780's were reported to glide pretty high tho )


----------



## Belial

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *centvalny*
> 
> Hey Belial, once in a while you pop in and posted in this thread. Imo most of your posts were fishing for confrontational arguments
> 
> You know all the answers of your questions, but you seem to enjoy trolling this thread. Lol


To the contrary, I do not ever know the answer to these questions. I genuinely wondered about the OCFM. I recall someone a long time ago, when haswell was released, saying it was a magical ram clocker. I chalked it up to new hardware and 'we'll see' (though I'm sure it was legit, i didnt doubt it). I posed the question here, to see if it was still true.

I also had sort of a 'moment', realizing the OCFM is basically priced the same as the UD3H. Now you can see I use a UD3H, I think I am like many that love what gigabyte's done at mid-range, but if the OCFM is a better ram clocker and priced the same, that must mean it's a much superior board, and thus takes the title of 'Best Value Z87 Board'. So I'm not looking for a fight, I'm looking for answers. I can see it has a decent enough VRM, though I dont know if it's better or worse than the UD3H, and wanted to know how it compares in ram overclockability.

I got my answer when someone finally said clearly "My OCFM > Z87X-OC". Im not sure how the UD3H vs OC compare, but I imagine the OC is exactly the same, maybe better, so that's good enough of an answer. People get the wrong idea, I just want clear and definitive answers, and I'm tired of review sites and so many people saying 'Oh X items is awesome, it doesnt blow up on [email protected] overclock, so I'm going to definitively say it's a high quality X and recommend it over everything else!'. I mean it's just not true, certain hardware is better than it's peers, and I seek to learn that. A lot of people get upset to learn that what they bought suck, and hopefully I can learn whether that's true for the UD3H vs OCFM or if I made the right choice with the UD3H.

There's also the G1 Sniper, which is basically the same price as the OCXFM and UD3H, so I also want to know how that places in all of this. I didnt realize these boards were these prices.

*************************************************************************************************************

How does TREF and TREFIX9 affect RAM speeds? I recall it's a give/take, ie raising it helps one thing and hurts another, but as I understand copy>write>read in terms of importance (is this true for everyone?) so I'll just optimize it for what's best. I currently just passed 30 hours of p95 on:

[email protected]/2.05vrin
[email protected]
Extreme LLC
+15/+15/+15 IMC/Digital/Analogue (DMM says .99v/1.15/1.15v)
1.75VDIMM

2800 CL12-15-14-28
hwbot Maxxmem High:
31967/24611/25236/44.1ms benched in 12.543.003s
Tight secondary/tertiary timings:


I should be able to gain about +2000mb/s on copy and a few others with some tertiary timings and a couple secondaries. If anyone has any suggestions for what to tweak I'm all ears. I really just have tWTP, tRTP to mess with (they gave me trouble), and then I know I can make WRRD_DR, WRRD_DD, and WRRD to 1-1-18 and that gives me the +2k boost in copy. Otherwise I've tweaked every single timing in the GBT BIOS except the tertiaries beyond CPDED/PRPDEN (set those to 1-1-18 on accident and passed 24 hours, default is like 2-2-16 though). WRPDEN, XPDLL, XPDLL, XP< TAONPD, tcke, i didnt mess with.

I messed with RTL and IO-L but none of them would move by one at all (i recall it was the weird reboot, doesnt apply imediately, cant set the number have to set a delta).

so yea... what is tref/trefix9j do. can't find anything on it, i know there's an asus guide on ram timings but it doesnt detail what it actually does. I've just left them on auto (11026 and dont know what trefix9 is on auto, nothing shows it).


----------



## stickg1

@Centvalny- Do you have 3DMark FireStrike? I'd like to see how my 670 and 7970 compare to that R9 290. Looks to be pretty far ahead of what mine are capable of in 3DMark11.

@CHL - That's a nice setup, I actually ditched my waterloop and rebuilt with an MPower and am going to stick with air. I'm always swapping GPUs, CPUs, sometimes even the entire mobo and I got tired of buying new blocks and draining/filling constantly. Plus I'm a sucker for all the cool eye-candy WC parts. It got pretty expensive!

Off Topic but I love when new hardware comes out and everyone is selling all their last gen stuff for cheap. I just picked up an MSI GTX 670 PE and XFX HD 7970 for a combined $380! Those cards retailed for more than that a piece at launch, lol! I'm gonna torture them both and see which is the strongest, and sell the other one. Not sure if I can afford to keep them both, will have to see what type of bonus I get this year, then I might try out one of these R9 290/290X's or 780/780ti's.


----------



## Belial

Also where can I find hynix CFR overclocks? I know xtremesystems does a bunch of ram database/compilations/competitions but I'm not sure if they have one for hynix cfr.

edit looks like I might be able to do like 12-15-13...16? I'm running p95 and like I have no problem doing 30+ minutes on these super insane 4th timings. It's being applied, checking hwinfo and cpu-z and stuff. Is that right? I probably could go to like... 12... lol

edit: okay looks like 12-15-13-18 is about whats going to be 24/7 stable... like what in the world. I see one guy on xtyreme got hynix on CL11-x-x-18 but he didnt have great results, he wasnt like the top or anything. I dont see a performance gain in maxxmem, like the tertiaries i definitely see big gains, but not with setting this from 16 to 26...

edit2: okay i really dont know whats up with the 4th timing but it seems to add nothing to the score that i can tell, and it seems to make it a lot more inconsistent... like I normally get 34/25/26/43.7 and benched in 12.500 seconds, sometimes as low as 12.250. But with the 4th at 18, which seems stable as far as i can tell, ie 1 hour + p95, its sometimes inconsistent, and i'll never get sub 12.5. Sometimes it's done in as slow as 13, even 14-15 seconds, sometimes it'll have valuesa of 30 or even in the low 20s, latency sometimes ends up like 50-70, just really weird. I don't know whats up with that, so just going to test at 12-15-13-30 (28 is 24 hour stable).


----------



## centvalny

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *coolhandluke41*
> 
> I didn't know 290's were using Elpida IC's .


Older batches of 290s use Hynix which can go 17K+ easy on air

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stickg1*
> 
> @Centvalny- Do you have 3DMark FireStrike? I'd like to see how my 670 and 7970 compare to that R9 290. Looks to be pretty far ahead of what mine are capable of in 3DMark11.


Will be next after '11, I'm still in retraining mode









Test cpu on SS, sams still can go higher @ 2.28V

19K+ will be easy with 290x











http://imgur.com/zpnPCXD


----------



## Belial

This is my current RAM overclock:

i7-4770k
[email protected]/2.1VRIN Turbo LLC
[email protected] uncore
Default IMC/Digital/Analogue (1v IMC, 1.074v Digital/Analogue via DMM)

Gskill Hynix CFRs 2400 11-13-13-31 that I got for $56 (2 days ago it was 56 again too):
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820231666
2800 12-15-13-28-110-1T @1.7v



I'm pretty close to figuring out my max prime95 24 hour 28.1 stable overclock, I just gotta tweak my tWTP, it's the one timing giving me some trouble (ie what seemed stable before isn't at all, that or tRTP), but besides that 1 timing all the rest are set to as tight as possible. Every single secondary is within 1 of max (except tRFC is ~5, but 105 is bsod so I'd imagine 110 is right there), and every tertiary is as tight as it can get within 1 (except TREF/TREFIX9 but 21920/110 timing is the highest values any of the gigabyte overclocked ram profiles in the BIOS to the refreshes).

The only timings I didn't mess with more are RDPDEN, WRPDEN, and then the weird XPDLL, XP, TAONPD, and tcke I just reduced by 1-2 depending on if it's original timing was below or above 10. I have no idea what these timings do, i can't find any mention of them online except when I've asked about them before, for all I know lowering them hurts.

The only weird thing is that the 4th timing, I can get as low as 16 I mean no problem. It's really weird, seems stable at 16, could probably go lower. I don't notice any performance boost in the copy/read/write/latency on maxxmem though, and it almost seems like if I do that, maxxmem is more likely to reduce super bad test results, ie 70+ latency, one of copy, read or write suddenly being 20k from 35/25/28, or it benching from 12.5s to like 15s+, just really weird. That happens on TRAS 28 too, but it just seems more common on TRAS 16-20... I mean for all I know 28 is super buggy too, and it'd do that even less at like 40... I have no idea.


----------



## Formula44

Hi guys, need some advice here...

I've just received my brand new gskill 2000c6 pi serries. is there a chance i can drive them to 2600 on air with proper timing on better motherboard? Now i used a low end gigabyte z87m-d3h, I can't push them to works twcl 6 stable, no matter what voltage i giving to him. Here is my stable results with safety vdimm on air (i think)







. i can boot to 2600 with the same timing on 1.86v, but not passed spi32m...


















Planned to switch to z87x-oc or z87-ocf on january. What i can do to maximized those timing? SA & IO +0.200v, there is no fix voltage for this.

Regards


----------



## stickg1

2600 cl8 is wicked. You might have to up it to 9 for stability.


----------



## Formula44

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stickg1*
> 
> 2600 cl8 is wicked. You might have to up it to 9 for stability.


Ah...i see. Thanks, i'll give it a shoot later.


----------



## coolhandluke41

you should be able to run them 7-11-7-28 @1200 on air as far as 2600 goes I would say Impact is the board to do it ,there is more then few screenes I posted some pages back ,Sam posted few as well


----------



## Belial

whats the difference of a good ram overclockability board like the impact or OCFM? And how does the G1 sniper compare to the OCFM or OC since it's the same price?

Does it mean you can make RAM that'd be 2600 CL8 go to 2600 CL7? Or does it mean you can do like 2800 when you'd be limited to 2600 otherwise?

Because I can run like 2933mhz stable on my Z87X-UD3H wih the same kit as I described a few posts above, but 2933 CL13 is a lot worse in performance than 2800 CL12 (according to maxxmem) so I dropped it down. So does that mean ram overclockability on a high end board is only useful for validations? Or does it mean you can reach lower timings for the same hardware on one board over another?

And how do I tell if my motherboard is a good ram clocker, the Z87X-UD3H? I mean I look at the maxxmem scores of others and I dont see anyone close to what I'm getting. So does that mean my UD3H is better than everyone else or the RAM is better or what?


----------



## stickg1

Unless you get a really crappy board I think they can all do about the same clocks. The advantage is with presets and auto adjustments within the bios. A Motherboard that is well suited for Ram overclocking will auto adjust all your secondary/subs accordingly. Also as you've seen, these nicer boards allow for timing adjustments in the OS for on the fly adjustments.

This is what I have noticed anyway.


----------



## Mikecdm

A good board is more efficient and runs memory bettter. For example, the ocfm is almost effortless to use. Pop in some ram and it just works. I've used an mpower where it could run samsungs fine but psc wouldnt work. With some bios work, the msi runs psc now, but I never tried pushing them on that board. The same samsung kit runs at higher clocks on my ocf compared to the mpower.

You're running mfr, which doesn't perform well even with high clocks. Most everyone in this thread buys performance ram to run benchmarks, we don't use it for daily 24/7 stability and we don't run P95. Pretty much, we like running super pi 32m and use the board which works best and gives us the best results. Many of us agree that the OCF is the best board for this. The impact is very good for max validations.

The way to tell if a board clocks ram well is compare your results to others. You need similar kits of ram to be able to do this.


----------



## Formula44

Still the same, not stable. I think i have to get a new better mobo like all of you. I have to learn from all of you from this thread, i admire all of your skill to drive all of those incredible sticks







. Mr. Splave, Mr. Loud, Mr. CHL, Mr. Sam OCX, Mr. Websmile, Mr. Stickg1, Mr. Bullant with fantastic 2800C6 and especially Om Roy "Dumo"







, and the other. I just "air clocker", not like you all. But i learn alot from all those screenshoot to push the timing without setting it manual with trial n error









Here in indonesia is hard to find a good stick available in the market. If there is, the pro and ectreme oc has an eagle eye to snap them first







.

i hope with new mobo, i can push all stick i have into better timing. And now i run them with IGP, because my brother steal most of my parts









@Belial : I mean stability, i dont know if my VRM is good enough related to stability. Because after success run, suddenly it wont stable at all. System restart and failed to load bios, have to set default first, then start from scratch. I satisfied with my Z87M-D3H right now, I wish my kit works better on good motherboard like others do,


----------



## coolhandluke41

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Belial*
> 
> whats the difference of a good ram overclockability board like the impact or OCFM? And how does the G1 sniper compare to the OCFM or OC since it's the same price?
> 
> Does it mean you can make RAM that'd be 2600 CL8 go to 2600 CL7? Or does it mean you can do like 2800 when you'd be limited to 2600 otherwise?
> 
> Because I can run like 2933mhz stable on my Z87X-UD3H wih the same kit as I described a few posts above, but 2933 CL13 is a lot worse in performance than 2800 CL12 (according to maxxmem) so I dropped it down. So does that mean ram overclockability on a high end board is only useful for validations? Or does it mean you can reach lower timings for the same hardware on one board over another?
> 
> And how do I tell if my motherboard is a good ram clocker, the Z87X-UD3H? I mean I look at the maxxmem scores of others and I dont see anyone close to what I'm getting. So does that mean my UD3H is better than everyone else or the RAM is better or what?


it'a all about bios and the rest is peanut butter and jelly ,Asus and ASRock have the best team and it shows ,the difference with Impact is less components and they all have very short "pulse"

@Formula44 stick around ,practice and learn your timings ,it's not hard at all
I'm in the same boat right now ..picked this up today


----------



## Belial

Quote:


> Unless you get a really crappy board I think they can all do about the same clocks. The advantage is with presets and auto adjustments within the bios. A Motherboard that is well suited for Ram overclocking will auto adjust all your secondary/subs accordingly. Also as you've seen, these nicer boards allow for timing adjustments in the OS for on the fly adjustments.
> 
> This is what I have noticed anyway.


Oh... oh man, all this time i thought a 'ram overclocker' board was like a big deal, like it reached higher scores and everything. I thought it was the only thing that differentiated a high end board from each other and from mid-range boards (as VRM by then is a non-issue). Don't most of you guys tweak your subs anyways? I mean I know I always tweak every single one, no ty auto.

As for timing adjustments in the OS, you can do that? Is that really board based? Can't software on one board be run on the others? Can you really change the timings on some of these Z87 boards in the OS? I could on Z77X-UD3H but I thought something about Z87 we couldnt do taht anymore (per the warning on the greet page on the asus memtweakit about how we cant change timings on haswell yet).

But so does this mean that for someone like me, who is going for performance, and is tweaking _every single sub timing_, ram overclockability on a board doesnt matter? Like I literally put every single timing to it's tightest by 1. Took a few weeks but i did it.
Quote:


> A good board is more efficient and runs memory bettter. For example, the ocfm is almost effortless to use. Pop in some ram and it just works. I've used an mpower where it could run samsungs fine but psc wouldnt work. With some bios work, the msi runs psc now, but I never tried pushing them on that board. The same samsung kit runs at higher clocks on my ocf compared to the mpower.


What does this mean? You couldnt run PSC on stock settings on the mpower? And are you sure it's not just the mpower being sucky (ew msi)? And if it works now, sounds just like normal glitchy release-BIOS issues that all the boards have, doesnt sound like a particular thing to blame msi or mpower with, all the boards had a slew of problems at release with the BIOS.

But same kit running higher clocks on the OCF than the mpower, so basically a better RAM clocker can (possibly) run higher RAM clocks? In which case, it doesnt matter to people like me looking for performance, even benching performance or superpi scores, because usually the top frequencies your RAM can do is worse performance than slightly slower but much tighter settings, right? I mean I can probably do 3ghzCL14 24/7 stable on this kit of RAM i got on my UD3H but the performance, superpi, maxxmem scores would just be awful compared to 2666 CL11 or 2800 CL12.

So basically... a 'ram clocker good' board like the impact or OCFM is only for people who do validations of high frequency, and/or people who what, run many different kits of RAM and the board (or really the BIOS) is tweaked to hit the ground running with whatever and any kit of RAM you throw in and dont spend much time tweaking subs because they just test so many different kits?

Was picking the UD3H the right choice or should I have gotten the OCFM/Sniper instead (though I got it from microcenter combo so that might tip things more in favor of ud3h given the ~120 price I paid).
Quote:


> @Belial : I mean stability, i dont know if my VRM is good enough related to stability. Because after success run, suddenly it wont stable at all. System restart and failed to load bios, have to set default first, then start from scratch. I satisfied with my Z87M-D3H right now, I wish my kit works better on good motherboard like others do,


I'm a little confused what you are trying to say. Your VRM should be more than fine. You just might have chip break-in, it's apparently extremely common with haswell. I got it, hard got it, everyone's got it it seems. I'm not so sure you got a bad motherboard, still trying to understnand this mobo deal.
Quote:


> it'a all about bios and the rest is peanut butter and jelly ,Asus and ASRock have the best team and it shows ,the difference with Impact is less components and they all have very short "pulse"


so if its all about bios, why isnt the awesome BIOS of say, the OCFM, not on the lower end extremes, or the awesome bios of a OC not on the UD3H? It's all the same chipset right? Is this an issue of 'cant' or 'wont' and the motherboard companies are trying to limit awesomeness on the lower end boards?

So I can understand the impact, it's good because it only has 2 dimms, less tracing, meaning quicker response times between RAM and IMC, meaning it is slightly better clock for clock, but that's the only micro-atx board with 2 dimms right? What about all the other boards, like the full size boards?

rep all around


----------



## Belial

Quote:


> You're running mfr, which doesn't perform well even with high clocks. Most everyone in this thread buys performance ram to run benchmarks, we don't use it for daily 24/7 stability and we don't run P95. Pretty much, we like running super pi 32m and use the board which works best and gives us the best results. Many of us agree that the OCF is the best board for this. The impact is very good for max validations.
> 
> The way to tell if a board clocks ram well is compare your results to others. You need similar kits of ram to be able to do this.


They are Hynix CFRs actually, this $56 kit. I posted about it a few months ago when I first bought it and was asking if I should buy it or not, I think I posted pics even. Aren't hynix CFR considered great RAM? Better than your average PSC/BBSE as long as your IMC can do high speeds (ofc good psc/bbse > everything), and slightly worse than Samsung HCH9 (which are way more expensiver anyways, cheapest is tridentz for $100 and half the time its hynix or hyk0 anyways)?

Check out the results I posted a few posts up. Are those not good results?

So a good ram board is both can reach higher clocks than on another board, the automatic RAM timings are good (this doesnt seem very important, i mean its the hardware we care about right?), and what,m performance per clock? So the OCF at the same clock/timings is going to perform better, ie in superpi, benchmarks, etc, than on another board?

And you can tell this by... i dont understand, i mean how exactly are you comparing results? People using different ram, different binning, different CPUS? How can you know its the board and not one of them any other factors,is the difference just so large? Like you copmare your superpi vs superpi of someone else using differnt board, same ram, but what about different timings and stuff? Or are you doing same timings? How do you even know, i mean are there enoughj people doing this comparison? Or is it just one guy saying 'hey my ocfm results are better than yours when, using the same ram and copying the timings you posted.?


----------



## coolhandluke41

Popped 2 kits of HYKO and 2600 is np ,didn't touched tertiary's just yet









http://s774.photobucket.com/user/coolhand_SS/media/26_zpsd289bbf9.jpg.html

the sticks tend to get little warm on this platform ,weird

http://s774.photobucket.com/user/coolhand_SS/media/IMG_0096_zps5994fdd9.jpg.html


----------



## stickg1

That's awesome CHL

Belial - Yeah, tweak the sub timings but the auto adjustments are important. There's about 40 to 50 different timings. One not set correctly can make it so you can't even POST. I noticed the difference coming from an ASRock Z77 Extreme6 to the ASUS Maximus V Formula. Same RAM, they ran at the same speeds more or less but it took hours to get there on the Extreme6. A lot of tweaking in the BIOS and having to start all over again when I would fail to POST and have to clear CMOS. The MVF would change stuff for me, even if it was tweaking it to be faster. My scores were a little better, there are a lot more options to chose from in the BIOS, even some preset profiles that are a great starting point. And yes, with my MVF using MEMtweakIT, I could change every timing within the OS except CAS Latency.

The reason all the boards don't have the same options in BIOS is the same reason every Toyota Camry doesn't have leather seats and a premium sound system. Not everyone is willing to pay for all the bells and whistles. Both cars will get you to work and back, while one may be more enjoyable.


----------



## coolhandluke41

I'm pretty sure this will be my 24/7 timings (1.65v)

https://www.dropbox.com/s/s3pwc12h8s23wba/snaphsot0001.png

http://s774.photobucket.com/user/coolhand_SS/media/snaphsot0001_zps8b5389a5.jpg.html


----------



## Belial

Quote:


> Popped 2 kits of HYKO and 2600 is np ,didn't touched tertiary's just yet biggrin.gif


Are those good scores? I really can't tell what I'm looking for, I'm looking at your copy/read/write, and then your 'benched in' and latency times, and they don't seem too good (ofc tertiaries can change everything, but I only got like ~+6K from messing with the subs - big, but i mean i was still at 30k+ copy).
Quote:


> Belial - Yeah, tweak the sub timings but the auto adjustments are important. There's about 40 to 50 different timings. One not set correctly can make it so you can't even POST. I noticed the difference coming from an ASRock Z77 Extreme6 to the ASUS Maximus V Formula. Same RAM, they ran at the same speeds more or less but it took hours to get there on the Extreme6. A lot of tweaking in the BIOS and having to start all over again when I would fail to POST and have to clear CMOS. The MVF would change stuff for me, even if it was tweaking it to be faster. My scores were a little better, there are a lot more options to chose from in the BIOS, even some preset profiles that are a great starting point. And yes, with my MVF using MEMtweakIT, I could change every timing within the OS except CAS Latency.


Oh okay, so it's really ease of use for ram overclocking. Is this something that's like brand vs brand or board vs board? I mean wouldn't you think that the same ease of use that occurs in some Asus high end board would occur on the low end board? Wouldn't they be like 'okay guys we know that TREF causes a lot of problems so we know to put it at X on this board when it sense Y IC, but let's also apply this change to our lower end boards too'?'
Quote:


> The reason all the boards don't have the same options in BIOS is the same reason every Toyota Camry doesn't have leather seats and a premium sound system. Not everyone is willing to pay for all the bells and whistles. Both cars will get you to work and back, while one may be more enjoyable.


But I mean the toyota camry still has like the same odometer... i dont know a good analogy but I mean if its' down to a firmware/software issue, you'd think they'd just put the awesome firmware/software on their lower end boards since it's not a hardware issue. I guess that's kinda lame but I understand you gotta make the more expensive product appealing somehow.

So basically for someone like me who's insane and only playing with one kit of RAM and tweaking every single timing, RAM overclockability on one board or another doesn't matter... but it does make things a bit easier to figure out and POST. So really the difference in motherboards for someone like me - tweaking every single sub timing, only playing with 1-2 kits of RAM - is the VRM quality. And sure, some ln2/overclock features like buttons and stuff, and then ther's some boards like the Impact which is crazy because it has 2 dimm slots only and less tracing (so really any micro board with 2 dimms is best for ram overclocking?)?

As for OS changing, is that an Asus thing or an Asus-high-end-board thing? That's quite interesting, I do recall that changing timings in the OS really made things easier on Z77X-UD3H using memtweakit, because I could change the timings in the OS and keep tightening until the system would crash or fail p95 in a 10 second quick test, so I was able to dial down the optimal timings pretty quickly, whereas on this system and this time around I had a really hard time figuring out tWTP was my enemy.

I still am, just had a HW error in p95 after the 8th hour on tWTP=20. And just a week ago I was operating under the assumption that tWTP=12 was perfectly stable, really took me a long time to figure out that was what was preventing me from being p95 rock stable. I guess the sweet spot is 21+, still trying to dial it in...

************************************************************************************************

So I have a simple question guys - does changing the slots you put the RAM possibly change RAM performance? Because check this out, I swapped my RAM from the recommended slots (going by 1-2-3-4) from 2-4 to 1-3 and my copy went up 1000mb/s, my write went up 1000mb/s, my latency dropped by 0.5ms, and my 'benched in' time seemed to drop an average of 0.200s and is hitting regularly what was before only 'my best timing ever only reached once a dozen runs'. Check this out:


_is this an awesome score? it's awesome right? Am I doing it right? This is 24/7 stability settings, not even benching settings_

Compared to like:


Is this just because of like somehow clearing the RAM when I unplug/plugged it, or because of switching RAM slots? I mean I moved them _from_ the recommended slots, it's pretty crazy to hit such a huge bump in performance just from switching the RAM slots. It must be something to do with just like clearing the RAM, right? I'm _consistently_ hitting these higher scores, before they were consistently at what is shown in the 2nd pic (and that 2nd pic is actually with tighter tWTP too).

edit: i switched it back and i guess its just the pulling of the ram... still, what a weird results. here's my superpi too btw:









edit: omg 2 things happened that might make all my testing irrelevant.
1. friend is letting me play with same ram kit i have (i recommended it to him after all) and it _might_ be better binned. not sure, its close either way.
2. At 1.85v i can not only boot into CL11, it seems CL11-14-12 is actually prime95 stable (so far, i was on 1.7v CL12-15-13 because i thought it didnt scale with voltage, ie 1.75v wasnt more stable). As I understand, 1.85v is a good max 24/7 voltage so... man i just assumed 1.85v wouldnt do anything.


----------



## Belial

what is the max safe ram voltage 24/7 anyways? I've googled this a million times and all I get are really bad answers, stuff like 'anything above 1.5v will void intel warranty!' and 'above 1.65v will fry your IMC' and 'ram overclocking doesnt do anything!'.

As I understand, 1.85v for 24/7 and under 80C max, right? I know it depends a bit on ICs, but as I understand 1.85v should be fairly conservative/safe for RAM that scales with voltage (ie not samsung)? Not trying to answer my own question but this is the impression I have and it's literally not repeated anywhere...


----------



## centvalny

Corsair 2666 C10 '11 tests

3000 CL9-13-13-28-128 Lat Bound further



http://imgur.com/dr1vYbe



2882 CL9-12-12-25-128 Lat Bound further



http://imgur.com/yjpinLB



2808 CL9-12-12-18-108 Lat Bound nearer



http://imgur.com/CKzZsuV


----------



## Belial

whats more important, latency or copy? With 2933mhz CL12 I lose 2000mb/s copy but I gain 2ms copy and about .2s benched in time on maxxmem :X


----------



## sabishiihito

To answer one of your earlier questions, apparently with Haswell, sticks will "prefer" certain DIMM slots over others due to the topology. I don't fully understand it myself.


----------



## coolhandluke41

Gene action ,... 2666 1.7v


----------



## richie_2010

would any of you guys be interested in some corsair dominator gt's.
it is a 3x2gb set of 2000 8 8 8 24 v2.1 elipda hypers.

ive had them at 6 6 6 18 at 1600 and 1800 at 7 7 7 21, but since im running a 1055t I haven't had them any higher.


----------



## websmile

Two random sticks out of a 2000c6 PID triple kit, they work nearly identical on Ivy, good mems but 1,85v is not low voltage


----------



## Belial

Is there anything wrong with 1.85v for 24/7 usage?


----------



## websmile

Not sure IMC and mems will like this with time going on, but at least the mems can handle this imho if they are not running too hot. If Ivy IMC likes this I cannot say, not tried over a longer time


----------



## centvalny

All psc/bbse 2600+ air settings only suitable for benching purpose. 24/7 is good enough with 2133/2300


----------



## websmile

If I did understand this right at former posts, question is rather generally as Belial plans to run his 4GB sticks at 1,85v for 24/7. Not sure this will be healthy, but Samsung ICs for example should have no problems with that, IMC might be bigger problem if you use these settings for months. If mems run too hot or do not scale at voltage above 1,65v for example, this is something I would handle with care as well.


----------



## Belial

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *centvalny*
> 
> All psc/bbse 2600+ air settings only suitable for benching purpose. 24/7 is good enough with 2133/2300


I'm not quite sure what you are trying to say, but I do extremely CPU and IMC intensive programs that show a _significant_ performance gain by increasing RAM frequency and performance. And no, even [email protected] is not 'good enough' and will be overloaded in the programs I use, so any extra gain I can get, I need.

Plus, I know this is heresy on _overclock_.net, but I actually _enjoy_ overclocking and sharing the results. I know, shocking. I'm not using PSC/BBSE though.

I enjoy exploring the limits of my system, and get the maximum amount of performance possible.
Quote:


> f I did understand this right at former posts, question is rather generally as Belial plans to run his 4GB sticks at 1,85v for 24/7. Not sure this will be healthy, but Samsung ICs for example should have no problems with that, IMC might be bigger problem if you use these settings for months. If mems run too hot or do not scale at voltage above 1,65v for example, this is something I would handle with care as well.


I have temp sensors on them and lots of fans on them, 140mm fans all around. I only am running 2 sticks, too. IME 2 sticks at 1.85v run at around 50C max, 4 sticks gets warmer at ~65C. I think 80C is the max RAM temp, but I really do not know for sure.

As I understand, IMC and DDR voltage have long been untied since LGA1366 era, so it doesnt matter what your RAM voltage is in reference to your CPU. My question was really if the RAM itself can handle the voltage. My IMC I literally have at default voltage, it does not need any extra voltage (i've already confirmed 24 hour stability with 2800mhz with stock IMC/Digital/Analogue voltages, though on much looser timings).


----------



## coolhandluke41

*snip


----------



## Formula44

Finally, can run my 2000C6 PI on 2600 with proper board


----------



## Sam OCX

new rejects:


----------



## coolhandluke41

0217 Bios ? (Asus side don't have them ) ..are they any good ?


----------



## Sam OCX

For memory testing, 0217 was the best for me so far. I also tried 0404, 0038 and 0086.


----------



## coolhandluke41

where can I get it ?


----------



## websmile

http://support.asus.com/Download.aspx?SLanguage=en&p=1&s=45&m=MAXIMUS%20VI%20IMPACT&os=8&ft=3&f_name=MAXIMUS-VI-IMPACT-ASUS-0217.zip#MAXIMUS-VI-IMPACT-ASUS-0217.zip

Hope link works for you, CHL


----------



## coolhandluke41

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *websmile*
> 
> http://support.asus.com/Download.aspx?SLanguage=en&p=1&s=45&m=MAXIMUS%20VI%20IMPACT&os=8&ft=3&f_name=MAXIMUS-VI-IMPACT-ASUS-0217.zip#MAXIMUS-VI-IMPACT-ASUS-0217.zip
> 
> Hope link works for you, CHL


Oh wow / I didn't realized this was first release
Thanks buddy








P.S. I'm not to happy with the latest 1002


----------



## sabishiihito

G.Skill F3-12800CL6T-6GBPI X-Series PSC on ASRock Z87 OC Formula, PSC Tight 2400MHz 1.85v profile


I started out with 1.85v, but that didn't pass Super Pi 32M, adding voltage actually made things more unstable. It seems these chips don't like a lot of voltage.


----------



## 636cc of fury

0038 works well for max memory clock.

Steer clear of 0063 unless you have to . . .


----------



## Cyro999

Hey guys, not sure where to ask; got some sammy wonder RAM that seems fine @2200 9-10-12 @1.6v (didn't cut down volts yet - if i can); I hear you can set tRAS very low (this guy set 9-10-11-16..) and i think i remember being able to do it before, and being confused as to what to set it to.

I'm not really sure now - i went 9-10-12-20 w/ 1t and now 104 tRFC, Is 20 too high? Too low? Is lower better? What should i set it at, if possible?

Any replies/knowledge much appreciated, thanks!


----------



## Sam OCX

It doesn't affect performance too much, so any value is good as long as it's stable.
You might want to loosen the tRP to 11 or 10 at your clocks.


----------



## Cyro999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sam OCX*
> 
> It doesn't affect performance too much, so any value is good as long as it's stable.
> You might want to loosen the tRP to 11 or 10 at your clocks.


Ty

tRP? You mean the third timing? Tighten it? I can't.

2200 - 9-10-12-20-1t - with 104 tRFC at 1.6v just went through 1 hour priming (set 1 min per fft lengh w/ 6144mb ram, error checking, round off checking, etc), not ideal i know, but i had to do quicker tests to get an idea of stuff to set.

If i set 9-10-11, it drops every thread in prime within a minute - i had to raise the third timing when playing with 2400 before, and after i copied some 2200 timings to work from as a base, i immediately had to do it again for any measure of stability. 12 seems good - i'm gonna leave this prime up for a while, and i'l recheck everything with a longer test, maybe 5 mins per fft lengh and hit them all later.


----------



## sabishiihito

Samsung usually likes tRCD to be higher than tRP, or the same value, like 9-11-10 or 9-11-11. 2133 [email protected] is a pretty common bin for Samsung 2Gbit D-die, have you tried that?


----------



## Cyro999

I'll try 9-11-11 / 9-11-10 instead of 9-10-x, thanks.


----------



## Cyro999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sabishiihito*
> 
> Samsung usually likes tRCD to be higher than tRP, or the same value, like 9-11-10 or 9-11-11. 2133 [email protected] is a pretty common bin for Samsung 2Gbit D-die, have you tried that?


Quote:


> 2200 - 9-10-12-20-104-1t - 1.6v


Passed all fft lenghs on prime

2200 9-10-11-20 drops threads in seconds

2200 9-11-11-20 drops threads in seconds

2200 9-12-11-20 drops threads in seconds

I set 9-11-11-27 to give that a shot too (in case i was killing myself with tras) but that was extremely unstable too.

Back to testing @ 9-10-12, playing with tras and maybe lowering voltage i guess! (any suggestions always welcome)


----------



## coolhandluke41

^ ^ increase tRAS 28~31,try 9-11-11-33 (1.55v)
P.S. don't be shy 1.65v won't kill your RAM


----------



## Cyro999

I was a little concerned considering i've heard my board (z87x-ud3h) adds like 0.03 - i'm not really sure what's up or if that's true.

Thanks for the tRAS comment. Just primed for half an hour (1 min per fft lengh) on 9-10-12-16 and that seemed ridiculously low. I was going to make another comment asking what it was and what to do with it in more detail.


----------



## Cyro999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *coolhandluke41*
> 
> ^ ^ increase tRAS 28~31,try 9-11-11-33 (1.55v)
> P.S. don't be shy 1.65v won't kill your RAM


9-11-11-33 @1.6v is wildly unstable (lost 6 threads in the first 30 seconds)

Am i hurting my performance by lowering tRAS? What would you suggest i set it as? I'd rather someone tell me to run 9-10-12-16 or whatever else is more appropriate than set it myself because it seems silly if i don't understand the timing


----------



## coolhandluke41

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyro999*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *coolhandluke41*
> 
> ^ ^ increase tRAS 28~31,try 9-11-11-33 (1.55v)
> P.S. don't be shy 1.65v won't kill your RAM
> 
> 
> 
> 9-11-11-33 @1.6v is wildly unstable (lost 6 threads in the first 30 seconds)
> 
> Am i hurting my performance by lowering tRAS? What would you suggest i set it as? I'd rather someone tell me to run 9-10-12-16 or whatever else is more appropriate than set it myself because it seems silly if i don't understand the timing
Click to expand...

use MaxxMeM 2 preview for bandwidth comparison, it's pretty quick ,Giga boards had some issues running this particular RAM in the past and I'm not sure if anything improved since then ,I did test few Samsung sticks in this thread on UD5H (beginning of this thread ),it would be helpful if you posted screene of MemTweakIt with you timings
P.S. there is also possibility that your particular sample are not that great ,I think that's why they call it "wonder RAM " in the first place (binning helps tho )

P.S. you can download all the apps here
http://forums.tweaktown.com/gigabyte/30530-latest-overclocking-programs-system-info-benchmarking-stability-tools.html


----------



## Sam OCX

Could you tell the part number of your low-profile sticks?
It might be that you got a low-profile model based on chips different from 2Gbit D-rev, hence they behave different.


----------



## Cyro999

M379B5273DH0-YK0


----------



## coolhandluke41

set voltage to 1.65v Frequency to 2400 or 2600 and try this settings
leave refresh intervals at 8580 and in Tertiary's set tRDWR/tRDWR_dr/tRDWR_dd=13 ,if it won't go tWCL 9 and tRRD 6
HYKO



you can also (don't worry 1.65V is OK if it's stable then you can down-volt it )
change only yellow ,leave the others on AUTO,also tRTP 10


----------



## Belial

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyro999*
> 
> Hey guys, not sure where to ask; got some sammy wonder RAM that seems fine @2200 9-10-12 @1.6v (didn't cut down volts yet - if i can); I hear you can set tRAS very low (this guy set 9-10-11-16..) and i think i remember being able to do it before, and being confused as to what to set it to.
> 
> I'm not really sure now - i went 9-10-12-20 w/ 1t and now 104 tRFC, Is 20 too high? Too low? Is lower better? What should i set it at, if possible?
> 
> Any replies/knowledge much appreciated, thanks!


my hynix cfr, which i understand performs kinda similar to d-revs, i can set that 4th value to 16 with no problem, as long as none of the other timings are equal or higher than it.

It also appears to have zero impact on performance, I get the same scores in copy/read/write/latency/benchtime with 16 as I do 36. Appears to have zero impact on stability as well. Usually I see people set it around 25-35 on the speeds and CL's we're messing with.
Quote:


> I was a little concerned considering i've heard my board (z87x-ud3h) adds like 0.03 - i'm not really sure what's up or if that's true.


Same board as you know, my DRAM voltage is always exactly as it's reported in software according to various voltmeters I've used. It's the only voltage that's extremely consistent with software. And .03v is nothing, the difference of 1.65 and 1.68v means nothing. Your voltage vPeak and vDroop is far more than .03v. If a certain voltage isn't killing something, .03v extra won't.

As I told you a long time ago, 1.65v is perfectly safe, up to 1.8v+ even is perfectly safe (though it seems samsung doesnt scale with voltage like other ICs and does best at ~1.6, 1.65v from what I hear).

Your RFC (refresh cycle time) seems low, I've never been stable on any ram below 105. I'd really set that like 120+, come back to it later. That was a huge headache for me a while ago, I set it like +10 over BSOD value and i believe it was what kept me crashing on the ~15th hour consistently when I went to finalize.

You're RDRD_dr/dd and WRWR_dr/dd are super tight, try 8, maybe 7. Also RDWRs and RTP are tight, as luke mentioned. You could probably tighten WRRDs

Try out the asrock timing configurator, i like it more then memtweakit. But really I use all asus, asrock, and gbt twl for ram checking.


----------



## Cyro999

Quote:


> You're RDRD_dr/dd and WRWR_dr/dd are super tight, try 8, maybe 7. Also RDWRs and RTP are tight, as luke mentioned. You could probably tighten WRRDs


I didn't set any of them
Quote:


> Your RFC (refresh cycle time) seems low, I've never been stable on any ram below 105. I'd really set that like 120+, come back to it later.


120 is safe value, i passed every fft lengh on prime at 104, i still change everything when trying new stuff. I've yet to fail prime when it's been running for more than 30 seconds (and i went up to 4 hour test hitting every fft lengh)
Quote:


> As I told you a long time ago, 1.65v is perfectly safe, up to 1.8v+ even is perfectly safe


But you say 1.47vcore on haswell is safe.. ;p

Thanks for replies/posts, i'll look into stuff. I've been really ill for the last week and can only just eat and get out of bed so just catching up


----------



## Belial

Quote:


> I didn't set any of them


Sure, motherboard sets it for you, and different motherboard developer teams have the BIOS set different automatic values, and some developer teams are better than others. I see those values and I thought 'wow that's quite shocking that's stable', there's not many RAM guides or tuts out there but still enough say things like RDRD significantly affect stability. There's a few Asus ROG overclock guides for specific z77/z87 boards that go more indepth then anything else I've seen.
Quote:


> But you say 1.47vcore on haswell is safe.. ;p


No I haven't. There hasn't been anything to indicate it's _un_safe yet, but I have not said anything above 1.45v is safe.


----------



## sabishiihito

Here's a pic of my current BBSE collection:



Unfortunately, going by Sam's method, they're all crap







2200 7-9-7 doesn't boot at all, regardless of volts used, on Haswell at least.


----------



## centvalny

Testing quad dom plat 2666C10 @ 2.26V air latency boundaries nearer

Retail cpu h20


----------



## websmile

Good Samsungs








@sabishiihito - try 8-9-8 to see if this works in case of bugged bios for example, and maybe test on 1155 board. If they still fail, you are the master of crap BBSE














- unfortunately


----------



## coolhandluke41

Nice stash sabishiihito









@ Dumo smoking Plats man ,..I was playing a bit with Ive-E and noticed that tWCL 7~8 gives better results ..no ?

P.S. strapped some Flares today for 7-11-7 1200 action ..R4G +Ivy-E can swing it


----------



## sabishiihito

I don't know why this was so hard to do on Hasfail.



The DDR IC guide was so right, BBSE doesn't like going much over 1.80v. I miss the old days when more juice solved everything


----------



## Sam OCX

Kingston 2800C12 MFR:

1000 / 7-10-9-24 / 1.89V
1100 / 8-11-10-24 / 1.78V
1200 / 9-12-11-27 / 1.73V
1300 / 9-12-12-27 / 1.94V
1300 / 10-12-12-30 / 1.69V
1400 / 10-13-13-30 / 1.86V
1400 / 11-13-13-30 / 1.64V
1500 / 11-14-14-30 / 1.79V


----------



## coolhandluke41

Spoiler: Flares









Spoiler: Trident X 4x HYKO


----------



## sabishiihito

Nice stuff. I still haven't played much with the IB-E/X79 platform, mainly because it's my 24/7 machine. Maybe I'll slap my currently unused Hasfail setup in there and excavate the R4E/4930k for some benching one of these days.


----------



## coolhandluke41

what you see above is also my 24/7 rig ,I just let her play a bit while she's waiting for the case ,as for "Hasfail " ..I love it (end up as my "back up" for now )


----------



## sabishiihito

So I finished binning all of my BBSE sticks, using Sam's method.



http://imgur.com/r24l9KO


Geil Evo 1600C7 Stick #1 > No boot, Bunny Extraction
Geil Evo 1600C7 Stick #2 > Not stable any voltage, Bunny Extraction
Corsair Dominator GT 1600C7 stick #1 > no boot, Bunny Extraction
Corsair Dominator GT 1600C7 stick #2 > 1.64v 32M stable *PASS*
Corsair Dominator GT 1600C7 stick #3 > 1.685v 32M stable *PASS*
G.Skill Ripjaws 2000C9 stick #1 > no boot, Bunny Extraction
G.Skill Ripjaws 2000C9 stick #2 > no boot, Bunny Extraction
G.Skill Trident 2000C9 stick #1 > 1.705v 32M stable *PASS*
G.Skill Trident 2000C9 stick #2 > 1.75v 32M stable *PASS*
G.Skill Perfect Storm 2133C9 stick #1 > Code 55, Bunny Extraction
G.Skill Perfect Storm 2133C9 stick #2 > Code 55, Bunny Extraction
G.Skill Perfect Storm 2133C9 stick #3 > Code 55, Bunny Extraction

Pretty atrocious. The biggest surprise/disappointment was the Perfect Storm sticks. None of the three would POST at 2200 7-9-7 regardless of voltage used, I would get a hard Code 55. The other failures would at least attempt to boot and a few could at least get into Windows.


----------



## websmile

Crap Tridents at 1,88v - win 7x64 and pentium is fun for mem oc - not


----------



## coolhandluke41

^^ give them 1.9~1.93v ,if they won't play then they are in fact crap (I think your tertiary's are to loose also-to loose is bad,I would start from top tRDRD 4 )

anyone knows if I can use "Turbo Vcore" app on R4G and where I can download it from ?


----------



## sabishiihito

My BBSE won't boot if I go much over 1.80v, and you recommend 1.9v+? I can't figure this IC out.


----------



## coolhandluke41

BBSE no but PSC ..sorry I thought websmile's kit were PSC,BBSE needs cold,only good samples will glide on air


----------



## websmile

My bad, these are bad psc which I should have mentioned







- using insane voltage as proposed did result make look better though^^


----------



## coolhandluke41

how about changing 13's to 11's now ..hopefully RTL will change also (higher tREFI ~about 11000)


----------



## websmile

I really doubt this makes sense on these taking into account that I have mems that do 1333 with tighter timings at more than 0,1v less







- but was good to see that these are at least not completely useless on air^^


----------



## Sam OCX

Corsair 2933C12 MFR:

1000 / 7-9-9-24 / 1.86V
1100 / 8-10-10-24 / 1.78V
1200 / 9-11-11-27 / 1.72V
1300 / 10-12-12-30 / 1.68V
1400 / 10-13-12-30 / 1.85V
1400 / 11-13-12-30 / 1.64V
1500 / 11-14-13-30 / 1.80V
1500 / 12-14-13-30 / 1.61V


----------



## websmile

Review time







- link it when it is online







, might give people searching another hint on what to buy and what not


----------



## sabishiihito

These Perfect Storm sticks are confusing as heck. They failed Sam's binning method on Ivy Bridge, but they pass the M6E BBSE 2200 preset pretty easily, and I can boot with the tight 2400 1.85v preset, but can't get it Super Pi 32M stable. 1M is easy though.


http://imgur.com/IWOq1bB




http://imgur.com/9m7CVpv


They also don't mind booting on high volts (1.85v+), so it seems like they can be good on air...I wonder if I just need to tweak something.


----------



## coolhandluke41

BBSE's take time ,sometimes it would be one voltage setting or one single timing ,they shine under cold big time ,looking good man









P.S. you can learn a lot from clocking Elpida's


----------



## Bullant

Some Patriot PSC on sandy Bridge,still trying to work everything out,will test again on fresh OS and some other memory


----------



## centvalny

Black board and Dom P 2666C10

Mhz wall @ 6050 with imc 2950ish tights, probly core will go higher with more relax ram settings



http://imgur.com/MokE1vj





http://imgur.com/wGDOBAP


----------



## Sam OCX

That's a mad CPU, Roy









More rejects:


----------



## websmile

Did someone mention rejects?







Here we go









No rejects, but victims of too much spending and therefore ready to go


----------



## sabishiihito

Elpida Hyper?? In almost 2014??


----------



## websmile

Yes, Hyper still do good job, and on older platforms, these will own psc, samsungs, bbse and so on, hard...
Playing around to learn about the board, time to get k cpu


----------



## richie_2010

I just sold a set of hypers for £80.
Ive got my last set in my board. When I get my rig back together ill see what they do


----------



## cpachris

Question for any memory guru's here......

I have an Asrock Extreme11 board and have been experimenting with 4 sticks of 8GB memory, vs 8 sticks of 8GB memory. The sticks are Corsair Dominator GT 1866. I can run them stable at 2133 10-11-10-30 when I use only 4 sticks (32GB). When I put in all 8 sticks, the fastest speed I can get them stable at is 1600, although I can tighten up the titming quite a bit.

But what seems strange to me is that whenever I put in all 8 sticks, I am getting lower scores on benchmarks/tests for CPU intensive tests. Like, on Intel Burn Test the gflops on the tests are MUCH lower when I have all 8 sticks in. Also, on 3DMark11, the physics portion of the test, and the combined test (both utilize the CPU) I get much lower scores with all 8 sticks installed.

Does this seem right? Is there something I need to set in the BIOS to make 8 sticks perform well? Any other benchmarks or tests I could run both ways to see the impact? Thanks in advance....


----------



## Koniakki

LOL! I just bough myself a 2600Mhz Ram kit! Nuh, jk.

BUT I finally managed to get my Kingston HyperX Predator 16GB(2x8GB KHX21C11T2K2/16X) kit from their rated 2133Mhz 11-12-11-31 2T 1.6V to 2600 11-13-12-30 1T with 1.63V! Didnt try lower voltage yet.

Just testing them now. No BSOD's or errors so far. So how did they did guys? Is this kit looking good so far?


----------



## sabishiihito

Check this review of the HyperX T1 2x8GB 2133C11 (same ICs as your Predators) for an idea of voltage/timings scaling: http://www.ocaholic.ch/modules/smartsection/item.php?itemid=802&page=3


----------



## coolhandluke41

@Koniakki..OCF FTW


----------



## Koniakki

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sabishiihito*
> 
> Check this review of the HyperX T1 2x8GB 2133C11 (same ICs as your Predators) for an idea of voltage/timings scaling: http://www.ocaholic.ch/modules/smartsection/item.php?itemid=802&page=3


Hmm so it looks good. Also I'm running way lower values of (tRFC),(tRTP) and (tWTR).



I haven't touched yet: tREF, tCKE, tRTR, tRTW, tWTR, tWTW, tRTL, tIOL, BL.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *coolhandluke41*
> 
> @Koniakki..OCF FTW


Well, I know some here have [email protected] but for the average user(me) I more than satisfied. Especially for the price premium the 2666Mhz 16GB kits are selling vs my 2133Mhz kit which I got quite cheap back then.









And yeah, I love this board. OCF FTW!


----------



## sabishiihito

Anyone remember the trick to get Hynix MFR sticks to [email protected] on Asus Z77 boards? Setting tWCL to 9 or 10 isn't working. This is 2933+; the IMC is good enough to boot 2933 C11.


----------



## coolhandluke41

try DRAM REF Cycle 360


----------



## sabishiihito

Nah, that's not doing it either. I've tried 360~396 with no change. I thought that issued had been fixed by BIOS updates. I remember when I had a Maximus V Extreme, connecting the floppy power connector mysteriously solved the issue, but I'm working with the Formula now. Maybe I'll try to track down a Z77 OC Formula.


----------



## nleksan

Hey all, wondering if I could get some experts' suggestions as to fine-tuning my memory?

I have always had a lot of fun tweaking RAM, but with some pretty big life changes over the past 6 months or so, I have not really messed with any overclocking. I miss clicking the HWBot "Submit" button and collecting those point (MUST HAVE POINTS! haha), but geez I feel like I'm starting from scratch again!

Sticks are G.Skill Ripjaws Z 2133 9-11-10-28 4x4GB (xxxx2400, from early '12)

Here's my very basic overclock:



VCCSA/VTT1 @ 1.15v
DRAM Voltage @ 1.655v


----------



## sabishiihito

Try the Hynix preset in the bios and shoot for 2400. Those sticks almost certainly can reach that speed but your CPU may or may not.


----------



## nleksan

Oh, raw speed is not a problem at all... They'll touch just shy of 2600.

I am looking more to tighten up the timings for what I've got, rather than bumping up the speed too much more.


----------



## Sam OCX

so close and yet still so far (still on air)


----------



## sabishiihito

Wowzers, I didn't think PSC could clock anywhere near that high on air!


----------



## lilchronic

Hey guy's

Maybe you all can help me out here?

i just picked up a 3770k and i am having trouble getting my ram @ the rated speed ( G.skil Tridentx 2x4Gb 2400Mhz 10-12-12-31-2t) i just switched out my 3570k to the 3770k and my 3570k ran those speeds just fine.

is it the imc on this chip or am i missing something?

this is what i have so far


im pretty sad right now







bout to put my 3570k back in 5Ghz @ 1.38 and 2400Mhz ram


----------



## coolhandluke41

could be IMC or you have to adjust some voltages ,I'm pretty sure it's one or the other


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *coolhandluke41*
> 
> could be IMC or you have to adjust some voltages ,I'm pretty sure it's one or the other


i tried this these volts with xmp profile and i get a post code 55 dr debug


i know i just jacked up the volts in hope it works. what volts should i be adjusting ?

but im really thinking it's the imc


----------



## neo565

IMG_20131230_184906.jpg 932k .jpg file


My sets of RAM: Trident's, XMS3's, Dominators, a Samsung DDR2 stick, a Hynix laptop stick, and a Hynix DDR3 ECC Set (the entire large amount of blue modules)
My favorite set is the ECC set, which is also the set I use daily in my Mac Pro.


----------



## coolhandluke41

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *coolhandluke41*
> 
> could be IMC or you have to adjust some voltages ,I'm pretty sure it's one or the other
> 
> 
> 
> i tried this these volts with xmp profile and i get a post code 55 dr debug
> 
> 
> i know i just jacked up the volts in hope it works. what volts should i be adjusting ?
> 
> but im really thinking it's the imc
Click to expand...

try all AUTO,..I'm pretty sure it's IMC at this point


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *coolhandluke41*
> 
> try all AUTO,..I'm pretty sure it's IMC at this point


i tried all auto no luck 1866mhz is as high as i can go

i must have the worst ivybridge IMC ever i cant believe im stuck at 1866Mhz


----------



## 636cc of fury

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *coolhandluke41*
> 
> could be IMC or you have to adjust some voltages ,I'm pretty sure it's one or the other


It's because he is running on a poopy Celeron/Pentium IMC with very low uncore speed, hence why the memory goes so high.

Don't think you would see those clocks on a 4770K. . .


----------



## coolhandluke41

I had one 3770K that couldn't go north of 2400 no matter what you try ,someone reported 2133 limit on another 3770K @ HWBOT .
P.S. try stock CPU and then gun for it


----------



## lilchronic

well im selling it and all my stuff, guna get a 4770k









anyone interested in a 3570k @ 5ghz with only 1.38v ?

http://www.overclock.net/t/1455207/3570k-3770k-asrock-oc-formula-2x4gb-trident-x-2400mhz/0_50


----------



## coolhandluke41

my 3770k 4/4 can do 5.0 @ 1.33v so I'll pass


----------



## lilchronic

i just want to say thanks to frw420 he help me fix it


----------



## Cyro999

Apologies


----------



## coolhandluke41

thanks


----------



## Chomuco

the memory











http://imgur.com/MrTHx


----------



## sabishiihito

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chomuco*
> 
> the memory
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://imgur.com/MrTHx


Nice stuff there


----------



## sabishiihito

G.Skill Ripjaws X 2200C7 2x2GB on Asrock Z87 OC Formula, PSC 2600 tight profile.


----------



## Sam OCX

How much Vmem (set in BIOS) did you need for this?


----------



## sabishiihito

I set 1.92v, but for some reason A-Tuning is showing 1.85v.


----------



## websmile

I have same issue on ocfM, Formula tool stops at 1,864v at readout when I set voltage above, so this ssems to be normal bug on the program


----------



## lilchronic

trident x 2666mhz @ 2800mhz 1.675v pretty good on a 3770k ???


----------



## sabishiihito

Pretty good indeed. Can your 3770K do 2933 on RAM?


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sabishiihito*
> 
> Pretty good indeed. Can your 3770K do 2933 on RAM?


i tried 2933 but got post code 55 think i need more voltage only tried 1.7v


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> i tried 2933 but got post code 55 think i need more voltage only tried 1.7v


Edit: well i tried 2933Mhz @ 1.75v ....no good, should lose'n timing's probably ...... i was letting the board do it

EDIT: whoops ment to edit my first post not make another. lol


----------



## sabishiihito

Cas12 is tricky on Z77, only some boards seem to boot with Hynix MFR-based kits anyway.


----------



## Sam OCX

fooling around continued (air, normal ambients)


----------



## sabishiihito

That's insane. I didn't think PSC could boot that high even if it isn't 32M stable.


----------



## Bullant

Nice Sam







even with trcd 14,the interesting thing tho is how far your memory's scale (volts wise) on air nearly 2v.Most of my memory's PSC top out at 1.94v on air,are your ambients temps low were you live?


----------



## Sam OCX

Haswell is a ***** on tRCD. None of my PSC can do 1300 tRCD 11 (easy on Ivy) or 1400 tRCD 12 on Haswell. 1466 tRCD 13 wouldn't even POST with this kit.
I'm not running cold or unusual ambients. In fact, now that I have the copper plates on, the kit gets hot very quick so I might have even got a pass with stock heatspeaders.


----------



## websmile

Funny, I have two, maybe three kits that do 1300 trcd11 32M on Haswell, so maybe this also depends on board...


----------



## Bullant

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sam OCX*
> 
> Haswell is a ***** on tRCD. None of my PSC can do 1300 tRCD 11 (easy on Ivy) or 1400 tRCD 12 on Haswell. 1466 tRCD 13 wouldn't even POST with this kit.
> I'm not running cold or unusual ambients. In fact, now that I have the copper plates on, the kit gets hot very quick so I might have even got a pass with stock heatspeaders.


Yeah I have a kit the same,able to run trcd 11 on ivy but not Haswell both using twcl6


----------



## sabishiihito

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sam OCX*
> 
> Haswell is a ***** on tRCD. None of my PSC can do 1300 tRCD 11 (easy on Ivy) or 1400 tRCD 12 on Haswell. 1466 tRCD 13 wouldn't even POST with this kit.
> I'm not running cold or unusual ambients. In fact, now that I have the copper plates on, the kit gets hot very quick so I might have even got a pass with stock heatspeaders.


I have a Z77 OC Formula incoming, will have to test on that. I'm considering dumping Haswell altogether since I have a 3770K that can do at least 2933 on RAM.


----------



## websmile

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bullant*
> 
> Yeah I have a kit the same,able to run trcd 11 on ivy but not Haswell both using twcl6


You use asrock as well, like me, so it doesn´t seem to be board, - and twcl makes no difference on trcd







- both kits run twcl6 trcd11 though on ivy and haswell

@ sabishiihito I think about the same procedure, Haswell is nothing that impresses me much and platform is full of bugs and bad surprises


----------



## coolhandluke41

nice kit Sam


----------



## Bullant

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *websmile*
> 
> You use asrock as well, like me, so it doesn´t seem to be board, - and twcl makes no difference on trcd
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - both kits run twcl6 trcd11 though on ivy and haswell
> 
> @ sabishiihito I think about the same procedure, Haswell is nothing that impresses me much and platform is full of bugs and bad surprises


I normally only use twcl6 all the time because its more efficient but when comparing things I like to keep things the same,the main thing that trcd loves is cold,as little as 10c temps is all that is needed to make trcd drop.Other then that if ambients temps are the same then the memory is nice kit if can do tight trcd,


----------



## websmile

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bullant*
> 
> I normally only use twcl6 all the time because its more efficient but when comparing things I like to keep things the same,the main thing that trcd loves is cold,as little as 10c temps is all that is needed to make trcd drop.Other then that if ambients temps are the same then the memory is nice kit if can do tight trcd,


I test normal ambient, no good to use cold air or such stuff if you need comparable results, I usually do tests on auto and also second test tight incl. TWCL6. One Kit does above 1100 6-9-6 and 6-9-7 stable, second one way above 1200 trcd10 on ivy and haswell, lots of other very good trcd kits fail on haswell though, my 2400c8 can do 11 1300 on ivy but I failed at test on haswell lately. It is definitely harder, and with info from you and Sam, I think we have triple confirmation

Tertiaries could be tighter, but I think the important stuff works, voltage is not optimized as well on the 1300 runs at least, the pi do 1300 8-11-8 on haswell as well


----------



## Bullant

Will Haswell do 1300 8-11-8 tRDRD4 ?


----------



## websmile

Will give it a try next days, I did only fast tests at 1300 because I moved on to 1333 immediately which didn´t work on my Ivy with hards subs on all of my mems - normally at least on the pi this should work, because of this I will try these first then


----------



## Bullant

No worries,still interesting how different Haswell is to ivy on some things


----------



## ozlay

im looking for a good set of ram that i can run at 1600 to 1866 cas 6 or 7 or lower anyone have any ideas of a good set









yeah i know its not an exact science but just looking for a good set that i can run on an older board that only supports around a max of 1866mhz so lowest possible latency is what im aiming for

unlimited budget 4gb sticks for evga sr2 so 6 sticks but only needs me pairs of 2 will just run 3 sets


----------



## Sam OCX

Samsung 2Gbit D-rev based memory can run DDR3-1866 at 7-8-8 sort of timings, which is as tight as 4Gb modules will go.
It's rather hard to find these days, but you could either try some used M378B5273DH0 OEM modules, or 2133C9-1.5V / 2400C9 / 2600C10 / 2666C10 sets from Corsair / G.Skill / TeamGroup.

Then again, looking at your sig, I am not sure if Deneb will even do 1866 with 4Gb modules.


----------



## hotrod717

Settling to Ivy-E. My 2000mhz flares doing 2666 @ 1.68v


What could I improve without having to bump voltage for 24/7?


----------



## ozlay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sam OCX*
> 
> Samsung 2Gbit D-rev based memory can run DDR3-1866 at 7-8-8 sort of timings, which is as tight as 4Gb modules will go.
> It's rather hard to find these days, but you could either try some used M378B5273DH0 OEM modules, or 2133C9-1.5V / 2400C9 / 2600C10 / 2666C10 sets from Corsair / G.Skill / TeamGroup.
> 
> Then again, looking at your sig, I am not sure if Deneb will even do 1866 with 4Gb modules.


it will but this isnt for my sig rig this is for the SR2 should have probably put that in my other post


----------



## Sam OCX

@hotrod717:
I think secondaries should be able to go tp 6-128-x-16-6-27-6-5-8 though I've never tried PSC for 1333MHz with such low voltage.
The primaries might also go down to, say, 9-12-9-32 or something of the sort.


----------



## hotrod717

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sam OCX*
> 
> @hotrod717:
> I think secondaries should be able to go tp 6-128-x-16-6-27-6-5-8 though I've never tried PSC for 1333MHz with such low voltage.
> The primaries might also go down to, say, 9-12-9-32 or something of the sort.


Thanks! I'll give it a try. I need 125 strapped to get this to work. At default(100) it will not post. Seems pretty good, just trying to get it a bit tighter. Voltage is one one of the keys here, i think. I'm sure with more volts I could do better.


----------



## stickg1

Trying to keep centvalny's old 290 cool is a full time job!



Heh, sorry for the off topic, but I feel like I have a good part of this thread's members in my rig. Roy's 290 and Reefa's G.Skill Snipers (which now that I think about it, I never have really tried to overclock).

I wonder what these sticks can do, its the 2133 9-11-10-28's so nothing really special. But they do compliment my rig nicely.


----------



## USFORCES

8 of these should look nice in my Asus black board


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *USFORCES*
> 
> 8 of these should look nice in my Asus black board


ehh those timing's are a little high. thats what my 2666Mhz kit runs at
dont they have a kit with 2400mhz 9-11-11-31? those would be best


----------



## USFORCES

Well for $100 more I could of got 10-12-12-31 and this stuff was $660 already, if I'm not happy with it I'll exchange it.

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820231715


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *USFORCES*
> 
> Well for $100 more I could of got 10-12-12-31 and this stuff was $660 already, if I'm not happy with it I'll exchange it.


yeah i went to look my self i but didnt see the 9-10-10-31 kit ? not sure what happend to them ..... but i think you'll be happy with them anyway








forgot how expensive they are when you buy 8 sticks


----------



## stickg1

Good Lord son! What 32GB wasn't enough?!


----------



## USFORCES

I'm going to use quite a bit of it for RAMDisk since the Asus black IV has the software for it, something to play with


----------



## Sam OCX

Unexpectedly found an Ivy with good IMC, decided to pay the platform a little revisit:


----------



## USFORCES

It being 2400 if I ran it at 2133 shouldn't I be able to tighten it a little?


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *USFORCES*
> 
> It being 2400 if I ran it at 2133 shouldn't I be able to tighten it a little?


Yep, 10,12,12,30 or so @2133


----------



## USFORCES

The Asus ROG RAMDisk sounds promising.

http://rog.asus.com/technology/republic-of-gamers-motherboard-innovations/ramdisk/


----------



## coolhandluke41

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *USFORCES*
> 
> The Asus ROG RAMDisk sounds promising.
> 
> http://rog.asus.com/technology/republic-of-gamers-motherboard-innovations/ramdisk/


yeah ,it's nice ..hope you don't have a lot of power outages in your area (back up all that you have on ramdisk )


----------



## sabishiihito

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrTOOSHORT*
> 
> Yep, 10,12,12,30 or so @2133


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *USFORCES*
> 
> It being 2400 if I ran it at 2133 shouldn't I be able to tighten it a little?


Maybe even 9-11-11, just depends. MFR can do those timings at 2133, should just be a matter of voltage.


----------



## sabishiihito

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> ehh those timing's are a little high. thats what my 2666Mhz kit runs at
> dont they have a kit with 2400mhz 9-11-11-31? those would be best


Those are 8GB/stick using Hynix MFR, you won't find any 2400C9 at that density. 2400C10 is the best you'll see.


----------



## sabishiihito

OCZ Flex II DDR3-1600 C8 2x2GB OCZ3FXT1600LV4GK PSC XE


----------



## websmile

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bullant*
> 
> No worries,still interesting how different Haswell is to ivy on some things


I had some time and tested trcd11 with trdrd4 on PSC on Haswell- this reminds me of the famous TWCL bug on 1155, it is no go for stability on air. I can boot and 1M, but 32m fails at any voltage, plus that on memtest, I have errors at same counts no matter which voltage I set - so this is nice for show, but should be slower than 8-12-8 with trdrd4. on Higher trdrd works fine as seen. Is definitely the platform, I can run trcd 11 twcl tight apart from this inhaswell, and on ivy, can run trcd11 1300 with ln2 subs at low voltage


----------



## Bullant

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *websmile*
> 
> I had some time and tested trcd11 with trdrd4 on PSC on Haswell- this reminds me of the famous TWCL bug on 1155, it is no go for stability on air. I can boot and 1M, but 32m fails at any voltage, plus that on memtest, I have errors at same counts no matter which voltage I set - so this is nice for show, but should be slower than 8-12-8 with trdrd4. on Higher trdrd works fine as seen. Is definitely the platform, I can run trcd 11 twcl tight apart from this inhaswell, and on ivy, can run trcd11 1300 with ln2 subs at low voltage


Cool,even booting and if 32M stable trdrd5-6 and trcd11 2666 on Haswell is still ok on air for show


----------



## Sam OCX

This also matches my Haswell testing in the 1333-1400 range: tRDRD 4 gives a much lower tRCD wall on both BBSE and PSC (when running tight) compared to 5+.
On my Ivies, however, the tRCD walls on BBSE and PSC are rather constant with CL7+tWCL8-loose vs CL8+tWCL6-tight.


----------



## Bullant

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bullant*
> 
> Memory on air 1.92v ,little bit tighter subs


I do have one nice PSC stick that is pretty good,is my best dim.This was a little while ago on air


----------



## Bullant

Hey guys,have any of you ever tried Mach Extreme 2300Mhz 8-11-8-28 on ivy or Haswell?I believe they are PSC


----------



## Sam OCX

2300C8 should be PSC, but I've never seen any results.
Where did you find these?


----------



## Bullant

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sam OCX*
> 
> 2300C8 should be PSC, but I've never seen any results.
> Where did you find these?


I got them from eBay Sam ,should have them Monday,they 8-11-8-28 2t timings.They have the big HS bar on top,be interesting to see if they go ok on Haswell,I think they were quite expensive when released.


----------



## Formula44

Missed this stuff on local forum for just 37$


















Btw, there's 1800C9 flare too. I'm interesting on it. it cost 54$. Which one that i should to snap in? The green or the black ones? Do they good in OC?


----------



## centvalny

Quad 2300 C8 pis 1025s good and 1026s just barely...



http://imgur.com/nFAMMMO





http://imgur.com/DcrdhpF


----------



## sabishiihito

Testing those OCZ Flex II Sticks.


----------



## Formula44

^^ Too small to read


----------



## sabishiihito

Just click on the image for link to the larger version....


----------



## Cyro999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sabishiihito*
> 
> Just click on the image for link to the larger version....


I tried that before and again now, there does not seem to be an obvious way to get a larger version

edit: Oh, got it now. Took some work. Why the use of Photobucket over Imgur etc?


----------



## sabishiihito

Imgur wants me to pay for more pics to be available


----------



## coolhandluke41

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sabishiihito*
> 
> Imgur wants me to pay for more pics to be available


try to crop the image (just what you want to show ) or try imageshack (there is few image sizes )


----------



## stickg1

@RAM Gurus - Where should I start with these sticks? http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820231518

I know it's pretty generic stuff. I swapped my 8GB HCH9 kit for 16GB of this stuff. So I am trying to overclock 4 DIMMs of it, which will probably set me back on what little potential they have.

I was able to do this with little effort. I tried it at 1T but scores were lower for some reason.


----------



## sabishiihito

How much voltage did you need for that? Will it pass Super Pi 32M? Those are probably Hynix CFR chips so 2666+ is not out of the realm of possibility.


----------



## stickg1

I ran 32M no problem.

I just set it to 1.75v I don't know if I even needed to though. What should I try for the main timings? I'll go for 2600 tomorrow maybe. Out of time for today.


----------



## sabishiihito

10-12-11 is about as tight as you're going to get at 2400, for 2600~2666 you'll need to loosen to 11-13-12/11-13-13. If they can do 2800, try 11-14-13 or 12-14-13.


----------



## Bullant

A quick test this avo on the Mach extreme 2300mhz 8-11-8 memory
No waza just testing stability,memory on air 1.925v,fairly tight subs.Will be interesting to see how they perform on ln2



Also received some new Pis today had to use my windows 7 OS as I corrupted XP,memory on air so close to passing @ 1.8250v.These should go nice on cold


----------



## jjjc_93

1.825v daamn, nice sticks. Need me some more PIS


----------



## websmile

I am bit disappointed on the Mach2300, 1,92v is much if I compare this to the 2133c9 kits I binned, I had two left and both do better on haswell, this is my last kit, not 100% optimized though, at 1,8055v bios set


----------



## Bullant

Yes true the mach extreme sticks are not so good on air,but I like the new Pi sticks,the two timings rubbed out above are tight and efficient and these sticks may do 2800mhz 6-10-6.Will still try the machs on cold but don't look to promising

Your sticks seem quite good too Web


----------



## websmile

The Pi look indeed promising, 4-5-4 should work with minimal bump on voltage to finish 32M, not sure my old 2000c6 angoholic used for the Haswell challenge did that good on air, only tested them on z77. Overall I think you are equipped very good on psc, keep on pushing


----------



## Bullant

Yeah my other Pi,s that do good on cold aren't the best I've seen on air as well,haven't had much time for 32m ATM
So I guess those 2000 cl6 sticks angoholic used on 5ghz time are the same sticks he used for his 4ghz time


----------



## coolhandluke41

I really like the look of this kit and as Bull mention all the PCS, Elpida needs cold especially on Haswell

@web..4-5-4 is "money"

P.S. almost done with my 24/7 rig ..hopefully will get back messing with 32m


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## Bullant

Love the 24/7 rig Luke


----------



## coolhandluke41

yeah ..I knew my TeamX2400c9 (running two separate kits) will come handy








Thanks


----------



## websmile

This is a real fine rig you built







- I am a bit lazy on mem testing atm, only made 4-5-4 test on 1300 at my kits and one or two at 1334, first I wanted at least make sure the relations are same as on z77
@Bullant afaik, Boris used the 2000c6 for cc as well, but he messed with 4000,01 cap, had 4000,08 and so on, so he couldn´t use his best runs


----------



## tatmMRKIV

damn I need some LN2 pots....

BTW where do you guys get trays for ddr3?
I got too many kits I have ran out of desk space

and only 4 kits have manufacturer packaging so i need the peace of mind of having them all together and safe

Preview: my 2 newest models (got more 998691 mushkin but they are installed)




notice that none of these serial numbers match


----------



## jjjc_93

Search ddr3 tray or ram tray on ebay and some will pop up, that's where I got mine from. It was $10 or something from memory.


----------



## tatmMRKIV

I swore I tried that before and it didn't turn up squat, but there is a Ton up now, THANKS


----------



## Sam OCX

today's new arrivals:


----------



## sabishiihito

Got some more BBSE Trident 2000C9 in today, testing one stick using Sam's method:



Does this one pass the exam?


----------



## ice445

What chips am I dealing with here? Ironically both sets (other was manufactured in January of 13) have the same 2100 in the serial.


----------



## Sam OCX

@sabishiihito
1.70 is not bad, but is not as good as it gets on the 2000C9 Tridents (best sticks should do around 1.65).

@ice445
"2100" in SN is Nanya, hence you won't get much more than specs out of your kits.


----------



## sabishiihito

I didn't try lower actually, I may later on today after work.


----------



## coolhandluke41

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sam OCX*
> 
> today's new arrivals:


nice tertiary ,looks like a sweet kit


----------



## tatmMRKIV

Dom Plat c10 2666 on SB-e


----------



## Kimir

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sam OCX*
> 
> @ice445
> "2100" in SN is Nanya, hence you won't get much more than specs out of your kits.


Oh, that's a bit of a bad news to me then... my replacement kit is 2100 too, previous one was 0640.

Best score I could do with my past kit was this: http://hwbot.org/submission/2413525
Didn't tried with the new kit yet, I'm kind of a noob when it come to mem OC... Anyway I already see my tRFC was 160 when the new kit is at 208 (both in auto)

If you guys have any tips to OC those, I'd like to see if I can boot at 2133 (1866 shouldn't be too hard).


----------



## ice445

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sam OCX*
> 
> @sabishiihito
> 1.70 is not bad, but is not as good as it gets on the 2000C9 Tridents (best sticks should do around 1.65).
> 
> @ice445
> "2100" in SN is Nanya, hence you won't get much more than specs out of your kits.


----------



## tatmMRKIV

BBSE DJ-F?

Mushkin 998691

I am sure they can do more but I started feeling sick yesterday

What should I aim for with air? I am a absolute noob at ram OCing
I just play with the primary timings

But I want to learn









I have 6 of these sticks but 1 or 2 won't run at stock settings..

and none of them like my haswell.. at all... but they seem to be fair fine with my c1 3930k


----------



## Indiegreg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kimir*
> 
> Oh, that's a bit of a bad news to me then... my replacement kit is 2100 too, previous one was 0640.
> 
> Best score I could do with my past kit was this: http://hwbot.org/submission/2413525
> Didn't tried with the new kit yet, I'm kind of a noob when it come to mem OC... Anyway I already see my tRFC was 160 when the new kit is at 208 (both in auto)
> 
> If you guys have any tips to OC those, I'd like to see if I can boot at 2133 (1866 shouldn't be too hard).


Are these sticks 32GB each? and new? 2014 January it says on the bar code.


----------



## Kimir

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Indiegreg*
> 
> Are these sticks 32GB each? and new? 2014 January it says on the bar code.


There is no such thing as 32gb stick.
It's a kit of 4Gb*8, each stick internal part number is F3-12800CL9Q2-4GBZL.
Yeah they are brand new replacement directly send from Taiwan, that's why 2014 Jan.


----------



## sabishiihito

I figured out the issue with the Perfect Storm sticks. With auto subs, if you set 7-9-7 at 2200, the Asus boards try to set tWCL to 7, which is actually ideal but too tight for most BBSE from what I've read, hence the code 55. If I manually set tWCL to 8 (which is what the Tridents default to) they'll boot just fine.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## ice445

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kimir*
> 
> There is no such thing as 32gb stick.
> It's a kit of 4Gb*8, each stick internal part number is F3-12800CL9Q2-4GBZL.
> Yeah they are brand new replacement directly send from Taiwan, that's why 2014 Jan.


http://www.memory4less.com/m4l_itemdetail.aspx?itemid=1459943810&partno=M393B4G70BM0-YF8&rid=90&origin=pla&gclid=CLnRjKWsmrwCFW3NOgodkH8AuQ

There are 32GB sticks for servers, but yeah. They cost an arm and a leg.


----------



## tatmMRKIV

Much better... 
where to go from here though..

I guess try to blk100 and 2133


----------



## coolhandluke41

dude ..how long it takes for your OS to load ?







(that's a lot of icons)
P.S. try different strap and higher freq.


----------



## tatmMRKIV

its loaded by the time i get through the error messages









it loads in a flash

131 flaked 2098c7

2133 c8 also flake

started binning

2 sticks pass 32M


----------



## coolhandluke41

loosen up tRRD (secondaries and thirds ),crap loosen up primaries as well and see if they will scale with v


----------



## tatmMRKIV

i had an issue so I am gonna take a break on the BBSE for now

2800 9-12-12-21 cr1 running 32m right now


----------



## robbo2

My weak benching collection


----------



## Mikecdm

You got the nice adata's


----------



## robbo2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mikecdm*
> 
> You got the nice adata's


They're my some of my favorite sticks for sure. I only wish I had a third! Here's them in action on 1156


----------



## dean_8486

I am looking to purchase the 2x8gb dual channel kit. Which is the better choice from the two listed below (or any other recommendations welcome).

TeamGroup Xtreem LV "Frost Edition" 16GB (2x8GB) DDR3 PC3-21300C11 2666MHz Dual Channel Kit http://www.overclockers.co.uk/showproduct.php?prodid=MY-056-TG&groupid=701&catid=8 £179

or

TeamGroup Xtreem LV "Frost Edition" 16GB (2x8GB) DDR3 PC3-19200C10 2400MHz Dual Channel Kit http://www.overclockers.co.uk/showproduct.php?prodid=MY-054-TG&groupid=701&catid=8 £149
Edited by dean_8486 - Today at 2:11 pm


----------



## coolhandluke41

to bad this are not available in US ,so it;s impossible to tell how good this are or compare to other RAM available ,they sure look nice ,TeamX makes some nice kits







and this new ver. looks nice



@ Sir robbo2,...that's a nice haul


----------



## dean_8486

Yeah I can't find any review or info on them . Maybe just the same as the older model with a different heatsink?


----------



## Sam OCX

the Team White series are indeed the same memory with different heatsink and PCB color.


----------



## coolhandluke41

so this is just face lift ..are you sure ?


----------



## dean_8486

Well I will have them in a couple of days, I will post lots of pics and over clocking results


----------



## wyjeba

Guys I need help.
What kind of IC is here?
8 chips so singlesides BFR?


----------



## [CyGnus]

Just wanted to say thank you for all the information on this thread, today i bought a Gskill Kit 2400C10 with the 2500 serial number and the result is good. I did a quick test:



Not bad for a 89€ Kit









If you know any tips for this kit i am all ears









PS: what is a safe voltage to run them 24/7 maybe 1.75v?


----------



## coolhandluke41

post your MemTweakit see if you can lower tRFC


----------



## [CyGnus]

I have to install it with my samsungs the app did not work so lets hope it works with these. stock TRFC is 313 i just set it to 300 for the looks but i can try lets say 250? what are the values i should look at? And what voltage for 24/7?

I am at work right now as soon as i get home i will post the memtweak it


----------



## MehlstaubtheCat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[CyGnus]*
> 
> Just wanted to say thank you for all the information on this thread, today i bought a Gskill Kit 2400C10 with the 2500 serial number and the result is good. I did a quick test:
> 
> 
> 
> Not bad for a 89€ Kit
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you know any tips for this kit i am all ears
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PS: what is a safe voltage to run them 24/7 maybe 1.75v?


Under 1,7V then its 24/7 safe !


----------



## [CyGnus]

Little update, it seems this Kit is nothing special




PS: MemtweakIt does not work it opens and all values are blank... if anybody knows a version that works well with haswell post the link please


----------



## Sam OCX

Getting Samsung 4Gbit to 1300MHz is very lucky.
You might also try lowering tRCD to 11 or 10, as well as tRFC to 260-300.


----------



## [CyGnus]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sam OCX*
> 
> Getting Samsung 4Gbit to 1300MHz is very lucky.
> You might also try lowering tRCD to 11 or 10, as well as tRFC to 260-300.


TRFC is at 250 check the pic above you







TRCD does not want to boot at 11


----------



## sabishiihito

[

Any tips for tWCL6 at 2400 CL7? I've tried up to 1.96v, and these are my best PSC sticks.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## robbo2

Is it really that hard to post a picture that is easy to view?


----------



## sabishiihito

Apparently it is when you're trying to do it from an iPad.


----------



## Sam OCX

For mems of your caliber, the result is rather normal.
tWCL6 with anything other than CL8 is very tough on PSC/BBSE and usually needs cold do run high frequencies.


----------



## sabishiihito

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sam OCX*
> 
> For mems of your caliber, the result is rather normal.
> tWCL6 with anything other than CL8 is very tough on PSC/BBSE and usually needs cold do run high frequencies.


I guess I figured 2200C7 Ripjaws X would be stronger. Oh well, at least they can do 2600 8-11-7.


----------



## rivaldokfc

it is a tragedy that on my Z87M oc formula, no matter what voltage I set, I could not pass 32m:stun:, dont know if there's sth wrong with my mb....all below runnings were done by Z77 OC formula except the PSC 1200c7

PSC 1200c7 [email protected]


PSC 1300c8 [email protected]， what voltage should I set for tRCD 11?


BBSE [email protected]


BBSE [email protected] boot (can do nothing....







)


----------



## Sam OCX

I heard that ASRock Z87 has issues with CL7, so I guess your board is fine.
On PSC, tRCD 11 should normally work at same voltage as tRCD 12.


----------



## rivaldokfc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sam OCX*
> 
> I heard that ASRock Z87 has issues with CL7, so I guess your board is fine.
> On PSC, tRCD 11 should normally work at same voltage as tRCD 12.


not just cl7, even [email protected]+ it can not boot...
for tRcd, with 1.9+ voltage I couldn't enter OS....


----------



## sabishiihito

Those are some strong PSC to run 1200MHz CL7 with tWCL6.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## coolhandluke41

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sam OCX*
> 
> I heard that ASRock Z87 has issues with *CL7*, so I guess your board is fine.
> On PSC, tRCD 11 should normally work at same voltage as tRCD 12.


I would try 6


----------



## Sam OCX

While on the subject of CL7 + tWCL6:

2000C6:  

2400C8 #1:  

2400C8 #2:  

I've noticed that CL7+tWCL6 run very close on MHz/volt to CL6+tWCL8, much like CL8+tWCL6 run close to CL7+tWCL8.


----------



## coolhandluke41

http://abload.de/img/2400c8a_4whrvi.png
very nice timings


----------



## rivaldokfc

seems to be tWCL is quite key for ive and haswell


----------



## rivaldokfc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sam OCX*
> 
> While on the subject of CL7 + tWCL6:
> 
> 2000C6:
> 
> 2400C8 #1:
> 
> 2400C8 #2:
> 
> I've noticed that CL7+tWCL6 run very close on MHz/volt to CL6+tWCL8, much like CL8+tWCL6 run close to CL7+tWCL8.


Is M6I much better than any other mbs in ram over clocking? I just ordered one...


----------



## Sam OCX

I tried nearly all existing Z87 boards in the summer and there wasn't much of a difference.
I'm using M6I just because I prefer software/BIOS layout and could get one for free.


----------



## Koniakki

Guys I need your expertise. Anything here I can improve/lower/tighten/loosen etc? Besides CL from 11 down to 10.

Goal is absolute/max performance.









Edit: Also as mentioned in the comment below, I can do 10-12-11-24 1T but I prefer 11-12-11-24 1T for "stability"/peace of mind.


----------



## rivaldokfc

you can try cas10，no matter samsung or hynix，they can run at cas10 at 2400


----------



## tatmMRKIV

10-12-11-31 1t?

I don't think 11 is gonna help you at all

What ram sticks do you have?

Personally I don't mess with anything slower than cas 9 2400 unless its those magic sticks but I haven't had any of them for almost a year

even my supposed c10 2666 sticks do c9 2800 1t


----------



## rivaldokfc

for single 8gb stick, maybe it is not easy to run like 2400c9. but crucial 8gb single tracer can do that with cr2


----------



## tatmMRKIV

I am just sayin I personally don't look for stuff slower than factory rated c9 2400
with c9 2500 1T being my cpu's happy place

I think having all that capacity is overrated.. I have only been using 4GB for the past 2 weeks since only 2 of 6 sticks I had ran at c7 2133 1T


----------



## rivaldokfc

for sb like us..freq. and timing are more important than capacity←_←


----------



## [CyGnus]

Guys give me an advice is the gskill 2400c9 much better than the c10 kit? i can swap them giving + 28e my c10 does 2600MHz though


----------



## Sam OCX

If your 2400C10 set is dual-sided then it's likely to have similar Samsung 2Gbit chips as the 2400C9. In this case, the swap will only give you better IC bin so it all boils down to what exactly can your current set do.
If your 2400C10 set is single-sided then 28€ is a fair price for the upgrade (you'll get both better overclockability and better performance at same clocks), I'd go for that.


----------



## dean_8486

*TeamGroup Xtreem LV "Frost Edition" 16GB (2x8GB) DDR3 PC3-21300C11 2666MHz Dual Channel Kit*
RAM has arrived but I'm having a nightmare getting it set-up, basically individual sticks work fine in slots 2 /4, but as soon as I try dual channel I get looping reboots. If I go single channel it loads up fine (1/2 slots).
Old RAM works fine in dual channel. (specs in sig)

*So far I have tried:*

-Update MB BIOS
-Reset CMOS
-Loading XMP Profile with one stick then add the other

Any suggestions would be appreciated


----------



## Kimir

I've been trying to find some trident X 2400C9 but seems impossible to find.
I hesitate between F3-2400C10Q-32GTX (2400, 10-12-12-31, 32Go) and F3-2600C10Q-16GTXD (2600, 10-12-12-31, 16Go) for my new rig with a 4930k.








16Go is already plenty, although I'm almost using that in some specific application, never goes past tho.


----------



## sabishiihito

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dean_8486*
> 
> *TeamGroup Xtreem LV "Frost Edition" 16GB (2x8GB) DDR3 PC3-21300C11 2666MHz Dual Channel Kit*
> RAM has arrived but I'm having a nightmare getting it set-up, basically individual sticks work fine in slots 2 /4, but as soon as I try dual channel I get looping reboots. If I go single channel it loads up fine (1/2 slots).
> Old RAM works fine in dual channel. (specs in sig)
> 
> *So far I have tried:*
> 
> -Update MB BIOS
> -Reset CMOS
> -Loading XMP Profile with one stick then add the other
> 
> Any suggestions would be appreciated


Sounds like a BIOS incompatibility with the sticks, how it's setting the subs. Mind loading the XMP with one stick, booting into Windows and doing a screenshot with MemTweakit?


----------



## dean_8486

Here you go, please help!







If I can't figure this out by tonight I am sending them back


----------



## sabishiihito

I'm not 100% positive, but it looks like the tertiary timings might be a bit tight. Here is how my old Gigabyte Z87X OC Force board set the subs on AUTO when I ran 4x8GB of DDR3 at 2666 CL11:


----------



## [CyGnus]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sam OCX*
> 
> If your 2400C10 set is dual-sided then it's likely to have similar Samsung 2Gbit chips as the 2400C9. In this case, the swap will only give you better IC bin so it all boils down to what exactly can your current set do.
> If your 2400C10 set is single-sided then 28€ is a fair price for the upgrade (you'll get both better overclockability and better performance at same clocks), I'd go for that.


Thanks for the advice


----------



## Sam OCX

@dean_8486:
The board sets the timings and subtimings rather loose (may be even too loose) apart from tRDWR ones at 10-10-10. What happens if you try values of 13-13-13 and/or change the secondaries to something like this?


----------



## tatmMRKIV

My c9 2400s do 2666 c10 they probably can do better than c9 2500 1T as well but I am hitting my IMC limit for SB-e

I have a haswell also so I know they do 2666 though
they sorta post on 2800 and 2933 as well but they don't boot to windows


----------



## INCREDIBLEHULK

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820231596

Quad channel kits?! Where have I been.

I do have a ram novice question.

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820231628

I purchased this kit a long time ago for $133 ( I even saw a price increase over time )

It has the 1500 within the serial.

On this new haswell setup I am running the kit @ 2400 1:12 10:10:12:28 1T
Did memtest on 100% ram made through 400% on all with no errors overnight.

Did I just get a good set of ram that allows me to do 2400 at v1.65, is the higher rated ram just a ram that has a "guaranteed OC" or is the only difference when the ram itself is different (samsung, elpida)

I am trying to understand my benefit of buying a g skill trident x 2400mhz kit for $190 versus the 1600mhz kit for $133 that is doing 2400mhz
(is it basically my ram is not guaranteed to do 2400mhz but I was lucky, and the 2400mhz can do way more than 2400mhz vice versa?)


----------



## Sam OCX

8GB G.Skill modules rated 1600 7-8-8, 1866 8-9-9, 2133 9-11-11 and 2400 10-12-12 are all based on the same Samsung 4Gbit chips (of roughly same quality) hence they will easily do each others' specs and overclock roughly the same.
$133 you've paid for your 1600C7 might not be directly comparable with current 2400C10 price since RAM prices have gone up in the last year. G.Skill have priced these 1600C7, 1866C8, 2133C10 and 2400C10 models very close to each other so if you are to find a 1600C7 set in stock today, it is likely to cost in the neighbourhood of $180-$190 which are currently asked for 1866C8/2133C9/2400C10 models.


----------



## Kimir

So can I assume the 2600C10 is based in the the 2400C9 as well?


----------



## Sam OCX

All models rated 2400 9-11-11 and 2600 10-12-12 will be based on the same Samsung 2Gbit revision D chips.
However, models rated for 2400 9-11-10 will be based on Hynix BFR, which is a different thing.
(Talking about 4GB modules)


----------



## Kimir

Ok thanks, yes I was refering to the 2600 10-12-12-31 4x4Go kit


----------



## Koniakki

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tatmMRKIV*
> 
> 10-12-11-31 1t?
> 
> I don't think 11 is gonna help you at all
> 
> What ram sticks do you have?
> 
> Personally I don't mess with anything slower than cas 9 2400 unless its those magic sticks but I haven't had any of them for almost a year
> 
> even my supposed c10 2666 sticks do c9 2800 1t


*tatmMRKIV* if this was for me, this is my kit:

I would love to hear your thought If I can tighten something up etc..









KHX21C11T2K2/16X

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820104329


----------



## sabishiihito

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Koniakki*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *tatmMRKIV*
> 
> 10-12-11-31 1t?
> 
> I don't think 11 is gonna help you at all
> 
> What ram sticks do you have?
> 
> Personally I don't mess with anything slower than cas 9 2400 unless its those magic sticks but I haven't had any of them for almost a year
> 
> even my supposed c10 2666 sticks do c9 2800 1t
> 
> 
> 
> *tatmMRKIV* if this was for me, this is my kit:
> 
> I would love to hear your thought If I can tighten something up etc..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> KHX21C11T2K2/16X
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820104329
Click to expand...

Check this review of the HyperX T1 2x8GB DDR3-2133 kit (same Hynix MFR chips as your Predators): http://www.ocaholic.ch/modules/smartsection/item.php?itemid=802&page=3

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## rivaldokfc

higher freq.of my PSC with new arrived Maximus VI Impact

[email protected]


[email protected]


----------



## coolhandluke41

nice


----------



## hansx2

hey guys got a short quest.

which ram should i choose for a oc of a i7 4770k with 4,5ghz at least.
Is a good Ram with Hynix memory enough?
It should be black and at least 2133 or 2400. Which one would you choose?


----------



## sabishiihito

I'm curious to see what you guys think of these sticks











I purposely didn't show the model # as that might give away what ICs they use.


----------



## rivaldokfc

Wow~ from Micron？


----------



## coolhandluke41

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sabishiihito*
> 
> I'm curious to see what you guys think of these sticks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I purposely didn't show the model # as that might give away what ICs they use.


sabish you have to learn how to post this screenshots man ,it's getting out of control ,here is little hint ..go to Start and in search box type snipping tool ,click on it and crop only what you want to show here ,save it to your desktop ,click on the picture in your reply and insert what you saved previously ,..done
Thank you


----------



## Reefa_Madness

Guys, two questions for you, each based on a post made here on OCN and neither related to each other.

First one...has anyone else seen Samsung HCH9 used on a Crucial Ballistix Elite kit, as the following member posted?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Imprezzion*
> I myself am a big fan of Samsung HCH9 *which I have now on my Crucial Ballistix Elite kit*. They do 2133 9-10-10-21-120-1T @ 1.65v with ease. 2400 9-11-11-27-150-1T @ 1.73v runs just fine as well but my CPU won't handle it


Source:
http://www.overclock.net/t/1444537/whats-the-fastest-ddr-3-these-days/0_40#post_21264555

Secondly...which ICs does Corsair use with "ver5.20". Hynix of some type, but which? I know that BFR = 5.11 / CFR = 5.12 and MFR = 5.29, so since it is a 5.2x, could it be AFR perhaps? Anybody run across this version?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ironcobra220*
> Got 2 sets of Corsair Dominators 4x4gb 2400mhz,
> 
> *one has 11-13-13-31 timing, version V5.20*
> 
> the other is 9-11-11-31 timing, version V4.13


Source:
http://www.overclock.net/t/1465310/trade-dominator-ram-4x4gb-2400mhz-for-different-batch-or-timing/0_40#post_21747840


----------



## sabishiihito

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Reefa_Madness*
> 
> Guys, two questions for you, each based on a post made here on OCN and neither related to each other.
> 
> First one...has anyone else seen Samsung HCH9 used on a Crucial Ballistix Elite kit, as the following member posted?
> Source:
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1444537/whats-the-fastest-ddr-3-these-days/0_40#post_21264555


Not personally, but it has happened:


----------



## Reefa_Madness

Thanks for the confirmation and the pic (otherwise it didn't happen







). BTW, don't think that I ever saw any 4GB DDR3-2133 modules for sale at the Egg and other normal channels. Did you ever see them available anywhere?

And how about the "ver5.20"...any ideas / guesses as to what it might be?


----------



## rivaldokfc

dont know how the samsung ics on crucial performed..


----------



## Sam OCX

4Gb 2133 9-11-10 Ballistix modules were available in Europe for a while. I had a go with someone else's kit and it wasn't too good.
Corsair ver5.20 can be both newer or older than 5.29 (since 5.30 in Corsair numerology would imply 8Gbit ICs, which do not exist).


----------



## coolhandluke41

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rivaldokfc*
> 
> dont know how the samsung ics on crucial performed..


crucial is the worst binding RAM company to date ,there were few to try and bind some of their sticks...I'm still waiting for the results


----------



## Reefa_Madness

Thanks for the replies.

I know that Crucial will periodically use something other than Micron, but that was the first that I had heard of using HCH9, so I was curious. The fella that posted about them hit 2400 CL9, but it took something like 1.75v or more, so yeah, not a good sample.

As for the Corsair, if anyone happens to identify a "ver5.20" I'd sure appreciate hearing what it is.

@Sam...flat out surprised you don't know what is under the hood of a "v5.20". I was counting on you posting up the answer to the riddle.


----------



## rivaldokfc

should automatically skip crucial before we make the order


----------



## sabishiihito

Broke down and got a RIVBE to pair with my 4930k, and put it in my bench rig. 4x8GB DDR3-2800 Super Pi 32M no problem.


----------



## coolhandluke41

nice,is there 4x8GB 1400 profile (bios),what bandwidth are you getting ?


----------



## sabishiihito

No 4x8GB profile unfortunately, I just set the Primary timings and used Rampage Tweak 3 since I'm not really well versed on optimizing subs on IB-E. The bandwidth isn't that spectacular even with CPU at 4.7GHz:


----------



## coolhandluke41

try one of the tighter 1350/1400 secondary/ tertiary timings from profile


----------



## sabishiihito

Good grief trying to find 4 sticks of PSC that will pass the RIVBE 2400 and 2600 profiles is a pain! I have 18 sticks of PSC and with the best 4 still can't even boot into Windows on the 2400 C7 preset


----------



## coolhandluke41

I was rolling Flares on [email protected] cl7-11-7 when I got it


----------



## centvalny

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sabishiihito*
> 
> Good grief trying to find 4 sticks of PSC that will pass the RIVBE 2400 and 2600 profiles is a pain! I have 18 sticks of PSC and with the best 4 still can't even boot into Windows on the 2400 C7 preset


Some info for psc on rivbe http://kingpincooling.com/forum/showpost.php?p=26341&postcount=13


----------



## tatmMRKIV

Instead of upgrading my 3930k I just urged my dad to get a 4770k. hopefully payin for my first set of hypers tomorrow... might have to put the money towards a security camera system as someone broke into my house and stole all my moms ambien... left all my pc though... I am glad I have a dimastech hard v2.5 at times like this.... Yet they didnt take the haswell either... and thats in a small case....

7-8-7 2000 dom gt is hyper right?

also seeing as I am broke from rad and hypers I'd rather have you buy them then someone else

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Mushkin-Redline-XP3-12800-DDR3-1600MHz-6-7-6-18-1-65V-6GB-3x2GB-RAM-Kit-998691-/111279820432?pt=US_Memory_RAM_&hash=item19e8cb4e90

http://www.ebay.com/itm/G-SKILL-ECO-Series-4GB-2-x-2GB-240-Pin-DDR3-SDRAM-DDR3-1600-PC3-12800-/121277253389?pt=US_Memory_RAM_&hash=item1c3cb0070d
and
http://www.ebay.com/itm/G-SKILL-ECO-Series-4GB-2-x-2GB-240-Pin-DDR3-SDRAM-DDR3-1600-PC3-12800-/121277246404?pt=US_Memory_RAM_&hash=item1c3cafebc4

those mushkins are dicey i got 2 diff kits and only 4 ran at rated speed and only 2 OC'd but they OC'd pretty well

any hints on getting to 2400+ with my PSC gskill 1600 7-8-7(F3-12800CL7D-4GBRM) The guy I got them from got them to go much higher


----------



## stickg1

Sorry to butt in. They broke in and only took the Ambien? If so they knew what they were coming for. Keep an eye out for any friends of the family acting suspicious. And now that they know what all is in the house they might come back for more. Be careful.


----------



## coolhandluke41

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tatmMRKIV*
> 
> Instead of upgrading my 3930k I just urged my dad to get a 4770k. hopefully payin for my first set of hypers tomorrow... might have to put the money towards a security camera system as someone broke into my house and stole all my moms ambien... left all my pc though... I am glad I have a dimastech hard v2.5 at times like this.... Yet they didnt take the haswell either... and thats in a small case....
> 
> 7-8-7 2000 dom gt is hyper right?
> 
> also seeing as I am broke from rad and hypers I'd rather have you buy them then someone else
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Mushkin-Redline-XP3-12800-DDR3-1600MHz-6-7-6-18-1-65V-6GB-3x2GB-RAM-Kit-998691-/111279820432?pt=US_Memory_RAM_&hash=item19e8cb4e90
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/G-SKILL-ECO-Series-4GB-2-x-2GB-240-Pin-DDR3-SDRAM-DDR3-1600-PC3-12800-/121277253389?pt=US_Memory_RAM_&hash=item1c3cb0070d
> and
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/G-SKILL-ECO-Series-4GB-2-x-2GB-240-Pin-DDR3-SDRAM-DDR3-1600-PC3-12800-/121277246404?pt=US_Memory_RAM_&hash=item1c3cafebc4
> 
> those mushkins are dicey i got 2 diff kits and only 4 ran at rated speed and only 2 OC'd but they OC'd pretty well
> 
> any hints on getting to 2400+ with my PSC gskill 1600 7-8-7(F3-12800CL7D-4GBRM) The guy I got them from got them to go much higher


I have the same Mushkin set this kit needs a little know how and should do well ,I had them running 2400 7-11-7,as for Hypers on Haswell or Ivy all I can say good luck


----------



## Reefa_Madness

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stickg1*
> 
> Sorry to butt in. They broke in and only took the Ambien? If so they knew what they were coming for. Keep an eye out for any friends of the family acting suspicious. And now that they know what all is in the house they might come back for more. Be careful.


My thoughts exactly.

If not friends of the family, then perhaps friends of the your local pharmacist.


----------



## Reefa_Madness

Quote:


> as for Hypers on Haswell or Ivy all I can say good luck.


@CHL41,

I take it those STT Hyper you picked up didn't play as well for you as you hoped.


----------



## tatmMRKIV

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Reefa_Madness*
> 
> My thoughts exactly.
> 
> If not friends of the family, then perhaps friends of the your local pharmacist.


I don't know honestly... I think it might have been the kid next door as I have caught him lookin into the room they were in cuz just poor planning he can see right into the room from his back yard so only he or someone that managed to follow me home I guess

the thing is if it was anyone I knew I'd figure they'd go for the 2000$ tray of various ddr3s I got it was right out on my desk
I literally JUST got the prescription though so it very well might have been someone followed me home from the pharmacy, I have other more restricted pills for herniated disks in neck but they were in the safe.. I just didn't even have time to put these away. The crazy part is we rent out one of the rooms and the guy was here n didn't even know. I am pretty sure he scared them off before they made any real progress though. I left at 2 and he came out of his room at approx 2:30 for a shower or some BS

But someone could have just seen all the cars in the driveway missing, but the chances they would have found those pills is slim to none. I know obvious thought the tenant did it but I would know...

I will be staying close to home for a while and probably gonna get a security camera setup

http://forums.evga.com/tm.aspx?m=2114489 I am getting these for 100 cuz the guy forgot to bring them with him on vacation to ship to me
Only other sticks I saw were 7-7-7 1600 I'd go for em but I am sure they are sold already

As far as the hypers go I will probably play with them on my sb-e I only break out the haswell for samsung ICs(corsair dom plat 2666s and the g.skills once or twice to see if they'd do 2666) that and 10-15 seconds superpi 32m advantage

untill I get some LN2 pots atleast because otherwise I'd need 2x the memory samples and pots for LGA2011

yup 7-7-7 they want 200$ for I am sad the lovo kingston 1800 kit is gone

I was gettin the best 2 mushkins to 6-10-7 2133 before I knocked loose my sata cable for my hard drive and windows started trying to autorepair.. now I am not sure which 2 of the sticks were the good ones


----------



## lilchronic

woops!


----------



## coolhandluke41

you have to heat them up really good with heat-gun and carefully pry HS-razor comes up handy ,sorry about your loss


----------



## lilchronic

im not worried about it


learned a lesson though


----------



## Sam OCX

Mushkin 2000C7 poop


----------



## tatmMRKIV

i did that too one of my 6-8-6 1600 pis only 1 came up and it was at the far right 1 of 2 black PCB ones that actually did 2200 (looser timings)


----------



## sabishiihito

1200 7-11-7 with 1.73v is poop?


----------



## centvalny




----------



## tatmMRKIV

not fair...

best cas7 score i did is

and I barely passed I was gonna show this failing and ask where to go from here to make it pass but it passed

any recommendations to make it more stable so I can hit 2400?

it failed tRRD 4 tight psc preset


----------



## battlecryawesome

I like the idea of a cas 7 comp.. I will ask to see if we can do this. winner gets to fire mods or maybe just a small cash prize.


----------



## tatmMRKIV

I am broke as hell n I'd still rather get to fire mods

if that prize was on the line I'd sell my corsairs for 500 and buy those gold PSCs in kingpin classified section
and make it a cas 6 competition


----------



## battlecryawesome

I asked El gappo and he like s the Idea. has some Ideas for it to.. Looks like this will happen.


----------



## tatmMRKIV

damn I home those hypers I ordered get here soon and are better than I expect them to be then

none of you want my golden samsung dom plats right?

I need to get Billy-The-Kid's PSCs off KPC HW classified section I guess


----------



## richie_2010

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tatmMRKIV*
> 
> I am broke as hell n I'd still rather get to fire mods
> 
> if that prize was on the line I'd sell my corsairs for 500 and buy those gold PSCs in kingpin classified section
> and make it a cas 6 competition


gold pcs kingpin rams.

these from the same group that does the 780 kingpin and can i have a link or am i being blonde


----------



## tatmMRKIV

no just kingpin cooling has a classified section in their forums and Billy-The-Kid is selling his team xtreem cl9 2000s that hit c6 2800
http://kingpincooling.com/forum/showthread.php?t=2544
guy was initially asking 500euros so I dismissed it but 300E is quite a bit better aand my corsairs gold samples I fuess someone offered 500$ just for the 2 gold sticks
anyways I keep thinking about selling my samsungs and grabbing them


----------



## coolhandluke41

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tatmMRKIV*
> 
> no just kingpin cooling has a classified section in their forums and Billy-The-Kid is selling his team xtreem cl9 2000s that hit c6 2800
> http://kingpincooling.com/forum/showthread.php?t=2544
> guy was initially asking 500euros so I dismissed it but 300E is quite a bit better aand my corsairs gold samples I fuess someone offered 500$ just for the 2 gold sticks
> anyways I keep thinking about selling my samsungs and grabbing them


I think I payed half for this what he's asking (300€=412.32 US ..that's a lot of lettuce for 4Gb)
http://www.xtremesystems.org/forums/showthread.php?286315-SuperPi32m-5GHz-amp-4GHz-Haswell-All-Out-Challenge!&p=5206999&viewfull=1#post5206999

here is cheaper alternative
https://imageshack.com/i/0s5s6gj


----------



## tatmMRKIV

Damn sounds like you got lucky..
I dunno whoever has the sticks control the price at this point. since all these things were eol 3years ago...
I paid 45$ for my binned Ripjaws 7-8-7 they are descentsilver samples I'd say, but I havent had as much luck with them as the previous owner

I probably overpaid for most of my stuff though.. stuff never comes on sale when it does its too much


----------



## coolhandluke41

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tatmMRKIV*
> 
> Damn sounds like you got lucky..
> I dunno whoever has the sticks control the price at this point. since all these things were eol 3years ago...
> I paid 45$ for my binned Ripjaws 7-8-7 they are descentsilver samples I'd say, but I havent had as much luck with them as the previous owner
> 
> I probably overpaid for most of my stuff though.. stuff never comes on sale when it does its too much


if you got the money and want to take a swing @32M ,then yes his Team kit might get you somewhere ,I have to admit there is far less great kits then say a year or two ago ...at list in US ,there are still some to be found in AU or Europe but it's getting harder


----------



## tatmMRKIV

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *coolhandluke41*
> 
> if you got the money and want to take a swing @32M ,then yes his Team kit might get you somewhere ,I have to admit there is far less great kits then say a year or two ago ...at list in US ,there are still some to be found in AU or Europe but it's getting harder


its really pretty depressing getting into this so late.

Really what I will probably end up having to do is wait for a binned 4770k and do raw Mhz stuff.. its 500$ a kit for the gskills that do 4000 i think


----------



## tatmMRKIV

Officially for sale
unpending.. Upon playing with my pc I did this with the other 2 sticks

(I did 32m but got excited and accidentally exited out of it T-T)


----------



## USFORCES

Pure sex!
If you ever want to know how to remove the heat spreader in 15mins without damaging the memory or stock spreader let me know








I had 8 of these to do and this is the last 4...


----------



## tatmMRKIV

you should just let us know now


----------



## PedroC1999

Im in need of some advice.

Im running my Corsair Dominators at 2200 MHz (~) (103.2 * 21.33) with a voltage of 1.675v on all 4 sticks
Im using timings of 10-11-11-11-24-1, I have tried to boot at 10,10,10,10 and it wont go.

Which timing should I try to lower now? I assume the second 11?


----------



## tatmMRKIV

try 9-12-10-30 2t 10-11-10-31 1t 9-11-10-27 2t

what exact dominators?


----------



## PedroC1999

Stock is [email protected],9,9,24,1 @ 1.5v

Im testing for stability at 10,11,10,24,1


----------



## PedroC1999

I got rounding errors in P95 , should I try to lower the second timing instead?


----------



## Sam OCX

All depends on the version of your modules.
ver4.13 would normally run 9-10-10 at such freqs and voltage, so by the failure of 10-11-10 I would assume that you have something else.
If it's ver4.21 then try 10-10-11. If it's ver5.xx then failing 10-11-10 is not a good sign, most likely your mem is already at its limit.


----------



## PedroC1999

10,10,11 is stable.

Should I try to lower the first one to 9?


----------



## richie_2010

What I did was set mine to 10 on each when I had my tridents. Lowered one and ran memtest I found if it failed was on section 5 everytime.
I would lower the one then go along and do the next n so forth. Once youve done that and you come to like 9 11 10 up the 9 n try decreade the 11 n test if gave any improvement


----------



## PedroC1999

I'm at 10,10,11,24
If i, for say, increase 24 to 26/7, could I lower the 11?


----------



## tatmMRKIV

try dropping to 2133 and see about getting the first one to 9


----------



## PedroC1999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tatmMRKIV*
> 
> try dropping to 2133 and see about getting the first one to 9


I've put the 11, to 10, and the 24 as high as 28, and it doesnt even boot.

But 2.2Ghz @ 10,10,11,24 is 100% stable, and I cant seem to lower anything else, so this is what its staying at.

Thanks for the help Guys!


----------



## tatmMRKIV

Bout to plug in my newly arrived CMG6GX3M3A2000C7 they look pretty damn nice for being 3-4 years old

edit1: 1st successful 32pi with hyper preset on SB-e


----------



## Formula44

Hi all, I have 2000C6 PID. If I set the XMP, it boot with 2000 7-9-6 24. If I set manually to 6-9-6 24, it wont boot at all. Is this normal on Z87 platform?


----------



## rivaldokfc

did u tried 4 sticks or 2?
i tried to do 2000 6-9-6 on z87 with 4 psc sticks, it didn't boot. i think there may be some issues on Z87 boards


----------



## coolhandluke41

wish I had the founds ..this are available @ Egg
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820313447&nm_mc=AFC-C8Junction&cm_mmc=AFC-C8Junction-_-na-_-na-_-na&cm_sp=&AID=10446076&PID=6146846&SID=1pjnt3ordwm3n


----------



## rivaldokfc

attractive price but not the best MFR, not quite stable when running 3000 cas12:devilsmil


----------



## coolhandluke41

I couldn't tell how good they are since I don't have them ,Gskill bin is extra $100


----------



## rivaldokfc

i bought 2 sets with black armors 1 year ago...they can run higher freq. than G. skill's 2800c12 model, but not so stable @3000.


----------



## Formula44

Nope, each stick can't do 2000 6-9-6 @1.65v. Can i request for warranty service/ RMA with this condition? Need some advice here...


----------



## coolhandluke41

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Formula44*
> 
> Nope, each stick can't do 2000 6-9-6 @1.65v. Can i request for warranty service/ RMA with this condition? Need some advice here...


volt them

P.S. some kits won't do XMP on different platforms ,they were design for different platform,2000 7-9-6 24 might run better then C6 on Z87


----------



## tatmMRKIV

lucky bastard I want 2000c6 pis


----------



## coolhandluke41

good luck with that


----------



## tatmMRKIV

as far as MFR kits go only apacer(if you are extremely lucky and have access to some) or g.skill were able to hit 4000 http://kingpincooling.com/forum/showthread.php?t=2407

also I heard they are effectively slower than other ICs


----------



## Sam OCX

MFR are considered "slow" only when compared to sticks of lower density, which can run tighter (sub)timings. On 8Gb modules, where 4Gbit is the only possible density, these and Samsung B-rev are the best ICs you can possibly find.
Speaking of MFR bins, 2666C11 is by far the most interesting one - it's tougher than 2800C12 and not massively overpriced like 2933C12/3000C12. $170 for 2x8Gb of Team is a steal, by today's prices.

@Formula44: The fault is most likely not in the memory but in the platform. I've seen perfectly functional 2000C6 fail specs on Z87 for no reason before.


----------



## Formula44

^^ Ah I see, thanks for the answer. Because i had 2400 sector5 that can do as advertised.


----------



## tatmMRKIV

damn you and your amazing stick collection. that is all "don't mind me I just have all these super baddass sticks that I wont share about"

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Corsair-Dominator-GT-4GB-2x-2GB-DDR3-1600-PC3-12800-CL6-6-6-18-TW3X4G1600C6GT-/151250679855?pt=US_Memory_RAM_&hash=item23373e382f

how are these? I probably wont be able to get them but..


----------



## tatmMRKIV

help?

ditched 2 sticks


----------



## richie_2010

Them sticks above are the old elipda hypers could get a good oc on them I have the 1866 versions and the 2000 versions. My cpu will allow 2200 at 8, 8,8 on the 2000 set but not 100% stable and similar on my 1866. Need a intel cpu to see what they will do or a unlocked cpu so I can move the multi


----------



## tatmMRKIV

yeah I can get them to 2133 with 7-8-7-21 and 2400 with 8-11-8 but after I play with the multi more they just flake out
I will try again later with my z87m OCF


----------



## sabishiihito

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tatmMRKIV*
> 
> damn you and your amazing stick collection. that is all "don't mind me I just have all these super baddass sticks that I wont share about"
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Corsair-Dominator-GT-4GB-2x-2GB-DDR3-1600-PC3-12800-CL6-6-6-18-TW3X4G1600C6GT-/151250679855?pt=US_Memory_RAM_&hash=item23373e382f
> 
> how are these? I probably wont be able to get them but..


That's the same seller I snagged a kit of Ripjaws X 2x2GB DDR3-2133C8 from earlier this week. I need to check the store and see what other goodies he/she/they have


----------



## tatmMRKIV

damn


----------



## Moonless

Was referred here by another user, anyway I have a question. Have any of you ever had trouble with running a looser timing? I have a set of 2x4GB sticks that will not reach 10CL timings no matter what I do. It's specced for CL 9 but no matter what frequency I run them at CL 10 doesn't POST. I would think it wouldn't have a problem with me making my ram slower!


----------



## sabishiihito

Got my 2133C8 Ripjaws X in today.

Passes 2400 tight M6E preset:



Unfortunately, no go so far with 2600 8-12-8-28-1T.


----------



## rivaldokfc

not bad for BBSE~


----------



## Ouro

Does anyone make sexy heatsinks like the Corsair Dominators? I'm looking for something either with a chrome/silver look or white.


----------



## tatmMRKIV

http://www.ebay.com/itm/G-Skill-6GB-2GB-x-3-Perfect-Storm-DDR3-PC3-16000-Memory-/321342254783?pt=US_Memory_RAM_&hash=item4ad17daebf

what ICs are these?


----------



## richie_2010

Need to find the full timings and serial to see. The pic looks a generic and they say 9 9 9 timings.
I had a couple set that were hypers. Sold one.n the others died rma with gskill and they had no more got a ripjaw x series back


----------



## tatmMRKIV

i was hoping I'd be lucky n find 2400 quad channel for my system but found these instead


----------



## Sam OCX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ouro*
> 
> Does anyone make sexy heatsinks like the Corsair Dominators? I'm looking for something either with a chrome/silver look or white.


If you're looking for white / silver / bling (out of things that immediately come to mind):
- TeamGroup have a white lineup
- G.Skill TridentX tops can be detached and repainted
- Kingston have grey-ish styling on the Anniversary series
- Mushkin Stiletto series have mirror finished tops
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tatmMRKIV*
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/G-Skill-6GB-2GB-x-3-Perfect-Storm-DDR3-PC3-16000-Memory-/321342254783?pt=US_Memory_RAM_&hash=item4ad17daebf
> 
> what ICs are these?


Seller doesn't mention the PN / CL in open text and picture seems not genuine. If these are CL7/CL8 then they're Hypers, CL9 is 10%/90% on Hyper/BBSE.


----------



## rivaldokfc

there's pc17066 in perfect storm seires, i'd rather to go with Trident pc16000


----------



## 636cc of fury

Froze some BBSE pics up shortly











http://imgur.com/ZlQ9u9S


----------



## tatmMRKIV

damn that makes me wanna buy some pots

Nice chip too ,6.2Ghz, jesus...


----------



## centvalny

Air Corsair dommies 2666C10 32m fun



http://imgur.com/Mo6td53





http://imgur.com/yPr1ErE





http://imgur.com/6bRqmXD


----------



## tatmMRKIV

I need to buy a 4930k and some pots... damn...


----------



## sabishiihito

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tatmMRKIV*
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/G-Skill-6GB-2GB-x-3-Perfect-Storm-DDR3-PC3-16000-Memory-/321342254783?pt=US_Memory_RAM_&hash=item4ad17daebf
> 
> what ICs are these?


I asked the seller and he said they are CL9, so as Sam said, most probably BBSE. Tempting, but I already have a kit of the 2133C9 Perfect Storm and they aren't that great for pushing over 2200.


----------



## sabishiihito

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *centvalny*
> 
> Air Corsair dommies 2666C10 32m fun


Trying to bench on IB-E was too frustrating, at least with PSC. I never did do anything with my 2666C10 Dominators before I slapped the RIVBE into my 24/7 rig.


----------



## centvalny

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sabishiihito*
> 
> Trying to bench on IB-E was too frustrating, at least with PSC. I never did do anything with my 2666C10 Dominators before I slapped the RIVBE into my 24/7 rig.


Depending on the ram, psc 2600 4X2GB preset setting with latency boundaries further and 1.8V max will work perfectly


----------



## tatmMRKIV

you know if the RIVE will do high vdimm with a ivy-e or is that still a brief 1.7v adventures type deal


----------



## tatmMRKIV

yeah I just splurged on them 7-8-7 2000 dom gt hypers so I don't need em.

I wanna find some really good daily sticks for my sb-e...

My dom plats sold... Now I am in price negotiations for a single stage phase he wants 550shipped but then thats the end of the money from the dom plats... thinking of doing partial trade with a graphics card or my c9 2400 g.skills


----------



## Bullant

Quick test I did today on the ek memory pot, only had few lrts ln2 so wasn't able to keep pushing.A 32m fail but was still looking ok,little rusty on dialing in 32m


----------



## tatmMRKIV

woah!

I may or may not get an LN2 pot I got some PSC sticks that need to go cold but I basically just sold off everything else worth freezing...
I dunno I need money more than rams right now

when you don't have processors worth freezing spending 500+ on LN2 gear seems kinda stupid to me, My 4770k is a dud n my c1 3930k could care less between ln2 and water I guess....
Oh well getting into real subzero overclocking was just a dream anyways...

Anyways I guess PM if you want to pick up any of my sticks but stuff will probably be surfacing between EVGA and [H]ardforum
sold c7 doms, gold 2666 dom plats, n listed my c9 2400 g.skills that oc to 2666 c10

then again DDR4 should be out in a few months...


----------



## stickg1

I've been working on my daily. The RAM is some G.SKILL Sniper 2133MHz 9-11-10-28 4x4GB, I think it's Hynix CFR??



Getting my rig setup in the new case!


----------



## sabishiihito

I finally managed 1300MHz 8-11-7-28-1T out of some of my BBSE, the Perfect Storm 2133C9 to be exact. I used some of the IOD/IOA/SA volts from the Z87 OC Formula thread and found settings that worked, and the board trained with high VDIMM no problem this time.



Now if I could only find a way to get some of my PSC to do 2666 8-12-8-28-1T and pass


----------



## Ouro

How would you guys recommend to stick heatsinks back on after pulling them off?


----------



## sabishiihito

You might have to replace the thermal tape.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## coolhandluke41

@sabishiihito..very nice man


----------



## Formula44

Any idea why my generic DH0-CH9 won't boot at 2400, regardless timing and volt setting? But can boot normally at 2600 even 2800. My 2600C10 GTXD works fine @2400C9. I'm on Z87X-OC.


----------



## sabishiihito

RTL and IOL being off are the only things I can think of. Does disabling or enabling MRC Fast Boot have any effect?


----------



## Formula44

No effects here, so strange


----------



## tatmMRKIV

did you try testing the sticks individually?


----------



## Sam OCX

Do you also set the secondaries and TWCL by hand? Does it happen with "both" 2400 multis? (strap 100 and strap 133).


----------



## Formula44

No, just 1st timing on manual, 2nd and 3rd are on auto. Manual on 2nd and 3rd still the same. All strap refuse to boot. Manage to boot into windows with 24.00 with 90 bclk. But when trying to get into 2400mhz, the system freeze


----------



## sabishiihito

Got a bunch more BBSE from eBay courtesy of Splave, 4x2GB ADATA DDR3-2000C9 and 2x2GB Avexir Blitz DDR3-2000C9. Binning them on Asrock Z77 OC Formula using Sam's method, so far one of the ADATA only needs 1.66v for 2200 7-9-7.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## tatmMRKIV

DAMN nice.. bet on LN2 it'd be nuts


----------



## coolhandluke41

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tatmMRKIV*
> 
> DAMN nice.. bet on LN2 it'd be nuts


yes they do well under cold


----------



## Sam OCX

Retesting some PSC and BBSE numbers with 4.5GHz core/cache clocks:


----------



## CL3P20

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sam OCX*
> 
> Retesting some PSC and BBSE numbers with 4.5GHz core/cache clocks:


 Nice results Sam.

*From your testing.. is the noticed gain more likely from your lower tWR, or the tertiary set being tighter? I find it interesting that the Mem program is 'rating' the BBSE with better efficiency due to the tRFC ... yet Pi shows us differently does it not?


----------



## Sam OCX

Left vs right tertiraries will gain you about 0.6s on average.
The Efficiency Score MemTweakIt pops out does not actually represent how fast memory settings are since it depends on not-so-important Refresh Interval (which you actually raise under benching) and doesn't depend on some of the secondaries.
Pi times done while memory binning are not directly comparable as I sometimes run/attempt the test multiple times in a row with different process histories.


----------



## ihog6hog

After RMA , my BBSE change to EBSE







(xxxx0690xxxx)


----------



## 636cc of fury

So nice to bench pi, feels good bra









Triple channel fail lol will retest with Samsung and better PSC, guess 2000 c9 bin Flares aren't cutting it









At that point it was a simple test to max clocks on this cpu as I have never ran it in XP.

First run


http://imgur.com/FMweeku



and then


http://imgur.com/57TxOd9



followed by


http://imgur.com/SBz8fM1



and FIN!


http://imgur.com/n8YixoW



ps when you see it brix shat


http://imgur.com/ZxqH1jM



wat











http://imgur.com/CR4xTxn



Call me Mr. 25/8


----------



## sabishiihito

Crappy Hynix BFR (Ripjaws X 2133 9-11-9), won't do tRCD=11 at 2400


----------



## coolhandluke41

nice benching L0ud


----------



## Formula44

Need some advice about samsung DH0-CK0, do they good clocker too? (target is 2600C10 <1.7v daily)


----------



## sabishiihito

All of the Samsung 2Gbit D-rev chips (K4B2G0846D) are the same ICs; HCH9, BCK0 etc are just different speed/voltage bins from Samsung. I'm assuming you have some generic Samsung 1600MHz 1.5v so the overclockability is just a matter of luck. 2600C10 is most likely doable but the voltage needed could be anywhere from 1.60~1.80v depending on how good your modules are.


----------



## Formula44

Thanks for the reply. I doubt about the oc-ability, now theyre gone. Pretty cheap tho, just 20$ per module


----------



## rivaldokfc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Formula44*
> 
> Thanks for the reply. I doubt about the oc-ability, now theyre gone. Pretty cheap tho, just 20$ per module


for most samsung hch9,hck0, running @2600-2666c10 <1.7v is not a difficult job.. but some of them may not perform very good under 2v+ voltage.


----------



## sabishiihito

Mystery Elpida IC + G.Skill, Round Two.

I took a chance on a 2014 kit of F3-12800CL6D-4GBPI on eBay, listed as new in the box. I could see the serial from the photos, 14151800, indicating Elpida chips, and they definitely appeared to be double-sided.



I got them in today. Looking under the spreaders initially, I was surprised to see white stripes on the ICs. Heated them and pulled the spreaders off.




They're definitely 1Gbit xxSE chips, and looking at the code, the key letter is "B". These are either BBSE or EBSE. No idea how in the world such ICs are showing up on 2014 kits (I assume this was an RMA replacement for the original owner similar to ihog6hog's post above).


----------



## cpachris

Mr. Panther and I cordially invite you all to watch how we dress this RAM up in our build log. Advice on settings for a nice overclock on these sticks would always be appreciated.


----------



## 636cc of fury

The BEST GTX2's, capable of 2400 7-8-8-24 32M on air









Thanks again Zeneffect, these sticks are amazing!



http://imgur.com/94l9q3Q


----------



## coolhandluke41

more bullets for the big gun









EDIT;they like impossible to find or buy ,I have tried


----------



## 636cc of fury

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *coolhandluke41*
> 
> more bullets for the big gun
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EDIT;they like impossible to find or buy ,I have tried


I have one pair that is ok, not even as good as the Dominator GT 2000 c7's and Splave has them, but these three from Zen are on another level, this type of OC nostalgia is straight vaporware CHL and that's why I jumped on it when they were offered to me









I am waiting on a certain mem pot to get here and then I think this thread will be much more lively again


----------



## coolhandluke41

sounds like fun,good luck bro


----------



## Chomuco

good luck bro







equal sisters


----------



## Sam OCX

George, how much volts for 1200 7-8-8 on air?


----------



## 636cc of fury

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sam OCX*
> 
> George, how much volts for 1200 7-8-8 on air?


1.9v Sam, quite unbelievable but here's a *screen*


----------



## Sam OCX

Can you test if Hypers need as much voltage for CL7 + tWCL6 as they need for CL7 + tWCL8 at same frequency?
(not the case with PSC and BBSE, obviously)


----------



## Insane569

Posting cause I want to get into some RAM club.

Took that pic with my Sidekick 4g. So eZ.
Team Dark Series


----------



## tatmMRKIV

whatd you OC it to?


----------



## Insane569

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tatmMRKIV*
> 
> whatd you OC it to?


1866mhz. Haven't gone past. Haven't messed with timings. Mobo is kind of crap, OC is kind of difficult.


----------



## 636cc of fury

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sam OCX*
> 
> Can you test if Hypers need as much voltage for CL7 + tWCL6 as they need for CL7 + tWCL8 at same frequency?
> (not the case with PSC and BBSE, obviously)


Sam, will have to rest on a more current platform, but this run had a few tightened secondaries, untouched thirds and was at 1.72v



http://imgur.com/FXlKuwp



I know it doesn't really answer your question, but I will retry with Haswell when I get another cpu, don't want to run the good chip if I don't have too


----------



## Sam OCX

Two of my sticks can do this:










but I guess you're running secondaries tighter than (equivalent of) 4-88-10-4-24-4-5-8 which I used for the run.
I never bothered to test tWCL 6 on Ivy since I thought that it would need too much voltage and compatibility wasn't perfect.
Unless the kit used for 1200 7-8-8 run is out of this world then the difference between tWCL 8 and tWCL 6 shouldn't be too big.


----------



## Formula44

Need some info about the ic of these kit.





OCZ is bbse, apacer is psc right?


----------



## sabishiihito

Gotta be PSC for the Apacer, I've never heard of 2400 with those timings being anything else.


----------



## zeropluszero

OCZ could be a few things, I'd say likely BBSE or PSC.


----------



## tatmMRKIV

damn with the apacer sticks.. so jelly


----------



## Formula44

I'm looking for better psc sticks, and found those ares locally without any oc result on them. Already grab the ares tho, and still doubt with OCZ. I'm affraid to get another BBSE, because I already have one that need alot of pain running 2400 7-10-7 22 @1.88v.

Now using 4x2gb ECO for daily setup, that surprisingly capable 2600 7-12-7 28 @1.88v on my friends MVIF, still amazed because on Z87X - OC can't do 2600 SPi32M stable with the same timing







(still looking the timing combination)


----------



## rivaldokfc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Formula44*
> 
> Need some info about the ic of these kit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OCZ is bbse, apacer is psc right?


the apacer kit uses psc and pretty good psc which can run 2800c8 @2v air:thumb:


----------



## tatmMRKIV

nice results

wish I could find some apacers


----------



## Formula44

^^ Now i have to find an impact


----------



## Sam OCX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Formula44*
> 
> Need some info about the ic of these kit.
> http://s25.postimg.org/8x50bnbhn/OCZ.jpg
> OCZ is bbse, apacer is psc right?


I thought for a long time that all OCZ 1600 7-7-7 1.65V rated kits are BBSE but recently I've seen a set with a completely different IC shape so the statement no longer holds.
OCZ were very chaotic with their IC selection, you can never be fully sure about what you're going to get.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Formula44*
> 
> ...still amazed because on Z87X - OC can't do 2600 SPi32M stable with the same timing
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (still looking the timing combination)


Gigabyte Z87 boards are not good at clocking RAM.
I have a set of Samsung that does 32M at 1466 9-12-12 tight on ASUS and even MSI, but won't even POST at 1466 9-12-12 or 9-13-13 on Z87X-OC (1400 9-12-12 works fine) regardless of BIOS version and voltage.
Similar story for PSC. My best set had a struggle with 1300 8-12-8 using X05 or X08. 1333+ wouldn't even POST with both CPU and mems at -100.


----------



## Formula44

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sam OCX*
> 
> Gigabyte Z87 boards are not good at clocking RAM.
> I have a set of Samsung that does 32M at 1466 9-12-12 tight on ASUS and even MSI, but won't even POST at 1466 9-12-12 or 9-13-13 on Z87X-OC (1400 9-12-12 works fine) regardless of BIOS version and voltage.
> Similar story for PSC. My best set had a struggle with 1300 8-12-8 using X05 or X08. 1333+ wouldn't even POST with both CPU and mems at -100.


Can i assume that ram that clocks well on gigaboards, always clocks better on rog? The Apacer clocks 8-10-8 tight 2nd and 3rd @1.7v on gigaboards, but struggle to get stability on 2600 @ 8-11-8/ 8-12-8 with any volts







.

Btw, does OCF clocks better than XOC on ram? Because i can get those boards for 2nd use cheaper than impact. I know that impact clocks best on ram.


----------



## Sam OCX

If kit does 1200 8-10-8 tight at 1.7V then voltage headroom is clearly there for 1300+ on a proper board.
In some cases, you might be limited by IMC as there are Haswells that won't run 1300 with BBSE or PSC on air.

It's hard to say which board clocks mems the best, Impact isn't faultless either.
I've heard lots of good feedback about ASRock and they're the only boards on which people have ever done 1400 6-10-6, so I guess it could do better than Gigabyte.


----------



## Sam OCX

new rejects:


----------



## sabishiihito

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sam OCX*
> 
> Retesting some PSC and BBSE numbers with 4.5GHz core/cache clocks:


Did you use any of the Asus ROG-specific DRAM settings for that BBSE run? Stuff like Latency Boundary, Latency Compensator, etc. And what were your IO/SA volts?


----------



## Sam OCX

For BBSE I don't touch anything below tRDWR settings on the timings page. LB is Auto.
IO voltages were Auto around 1.15 both, SA was at 1.30 just to be on the safe side, ~1.2 is sufficient for a pass with my CPU.


----------



## Wiz766

Not sure where to ask this, but I love the look of TALL ram. Looking for 8 sticks for my x79. Anyone know where or what kind of DDR3 ram that I can get that is taller than my Dominator Plat ram?
It is in a CaseLabs S8 with watercooler, so I want TALL TALL.


----------



## Capwn

Had a few new guys join the family since I was last round this part of OCN


----------



## stulid

Hi guys,

Are these any good?

http://s968.photobucket.com/user/stulid/media/IMG_4951_zps3c35cb1d.jpg.html


----------



## Bullant

Was just messing around today testing few different things,training ect PSC
cl6-10-6-26-2871Mhz

cl5-9-5-24-2660Mhz

cl6-9-6-26-2800Mhz


----------



## coolhandluke41

^^ so after trying all this different RAM pots you still prefer Kingpins ?
P.S. cool looking pics buddy


----------



## Bullant

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *coolhandluke41*
> 
> ^^ so after trying all this different RAM pots you still prefer Kingpins ?
> P.S. cool looking pics buddy


Yeah mate,I do like the EK ram pot as well but I really think it needs more volume also when using the EK pot you have to use the HS

When using the KP pot it has great volume less time pouring but I do also like the KP pot clamp setup,this gives you the option to run no spreaders or with spreaders.
They are both good pots but I do rather KP pot,haven't used der8auers pot as that looks ok,im sure Loud show us some nice results from der8auers pot soon









Ps you been bit quite Luke on the ram OC,liked seeing your results


----------



## sabishiihito

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stulid*
> 
> Hi guys,
> 
> Are these any good?
> 
> http://s968.photobucket.com/user/stulid/media/IMG_4951_zps3c35cb1d.jpg.html


Decent binned CFR, should do 2400 10-12-11 with 1.65v at least.


----------



## stulid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sabishiihito*
> 
> Decent binned CFR, should do 2400 10-12-11 with 1.65v at least.


I bought them and your right,


----------



## 636cc of fury

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stulid*
> 
> Yes, but most boards have gone up on the websites now so someone is breaking NDA.


Pictures are ok, *BENCHMARKS* are not


----------



## Kimir

http://www.overclock.net/t/1484298/wccf-gigabyte-z97-motherboards-unveiled-ga-z97x-g1-gaming-wi-fi-black-edition-and-ga-z97x-soc-force-pictured#post_22152700
now you know


----------



## emissary42

With my latest pictures i might as well just join this club^^
































































If that is not enough, i do have more of those (kits & pictures, hehe).


----------



## coolhandluke41

^^ nice


----------



## jjjc_93

Lots of NDA bending and breaking with this release, it has all been a bit weird really.

I've put up images but no screens. Soon


----------



## 636cc of fury

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jjjc_93*
> 
> Lots of NDA bending and breaking with this release, it has all been a bit weird really.
> 
> I've put up images but no screens. Soon


Soon indeed









Now we just need to find some golden 4790K's to pair with as all my good Haswell's are all dead/wounded/degraded lol


----------



## Bullant

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *emissary42*
> 
> With my latest pictures i might as well just join this club^^
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If that is not enough, i do have more of those (kits & pictures, hehe).


Nice collection







Am interested to know how the OCZ reapers and the blades clock on Haswell ,have you any results on them


----------



## emissary42

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bullant*
> 
> Nice collection
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Am interested to know how the OCZ reapers and the blades clock on Haswell ,have you any results on them


The Reapers are not thoroughly tested yet. Two of the three Blade sticks run fine on Ivy and Haswell, but i mostly use them for older setups (LGA1366 and earlier). My remaining two GTX2 are the overall better sticks for 2400+.


----------



## Suferbus

Quick question, I am a newbee to overclocking ram. I have 2x4gb Gskillz Ripjaws 1600Mhz in my ASROCK 990FX Extreme 9. What do I need to do to get them up to 1866MHz?


----------



## jjjc_93

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *636cc of fury*
> 
> Soon indeed
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now we just need to find some golden 4790K's to pair with as all my good Haswell's are all dead/wounded/degraded lol


Haha yes, same deal with my chips. No IMC, weirdly high CBs and harder to clock by the day. Need something new.


----------



## timerwin63

Hey guys,

I'll put my kits up tomorrow. I don't have too many, but what I do have is mine, and I love it.

Anyway, on an unrelated note, and I know that this is going to seem completely ridiculous to most of you, but does anyone know where there's a set of Copperheads for sale? I absolutely LOVE them, and I didn't ever get a kit while they were in production. Ebay, here, anywhere, really.

Back on topic, I'm a bit jealous of you guys. I didn't get into PCs until all the stuff started happening in Asia and prices for stuff like DDR3 spiked. I do have a pair of 4GB DDR2 DIMMS, though. They're probably my favorites, if only for the complete lack of necessity I have for them.


----------



## Bullant

Some new PSC to test once I get a new chip,still have another kit of Gskill 2300Mhz that haven't tested on cold as well that was quite nice on air








Gskill Pis 2300 Cl8-11-8



Some single sided MFR Gskill 2666 cl11 memory on air,was pretty tight subs and interesting to see how tight subs went with these,tRAS also went to 16


----------



## Mikecdm

Running 32m with single sided mfr is kind of fun. I spent some time with some practicing for MOA. Can imagine would have been better using the yellow board, but had to practice on the mpower.


----------



## Bullant

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mikecdm*
> 
> Running 32m with single sided mfr is kind of fun. I spent some time with some practicing for MOA. Can imagine would have been better using the yellow board, but had to practice on the mpower.


Yeah it was quite fun,will revisit them soon and play bit more with 32m,yeah the yellow board is awesome


----------



## centvalny

Board and rams are ok, just cpu's imc...1 out of 4 4770Ks



http://imgur.com/ZI2w6gL





http://imgur.com/NDrMe9l





http://imgur.com/NtxmhaW





http://imgur.com/0nixx9n


----------



## gertryytli

Quick question, do i can watercool Dominator Platinums, i know they look super sweet but is there any chance of doing this with EK-RAM Monarch Module - Black?


----------



## DarthBaggins

Would you guys recommend a 4 channel set of 16gb or should I stick to my dual channel Kingston Hyper X Black DDR3 1600 (can easily clock to 1866)?


----------



## zeropluszero

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertryytli*
> 
> Quick question, do i can watercool Dominator Platinums, i know they look super sweet but is there any chance of doing this with EK-RAM Monarch Module - Black?


not that I'm aware of, and its 10000000000% unnessesary.
hynix and samsung, just dont get hot.


----------



## KLEANupguy7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertryytli*
> 
> Quick question, do i can watercool Dominator Platinums, i know they look super sweet but is there any chance of doing this with EK-RAM Monarch Module - Black?


yes you can...but its entirely for looks i would say...you have to buy memory modules and blocks....you have to remove heat spreaders and use EK modules and block


----------



## DarthBaggins

I've debated taking the stock heat spreaders off mine but worried the modules are glued on to their boards, (Kingston Hyper X Black) since I have a set of EK's monarch spreaders for Watercooling.


----------



## sabishiihito

HyperX spreaders have never been that hard to remove in my experience, just heat them up with a hair dryer for a few minutes.


----------



## tatmMRKIV

you can't use aftermarket blocks with dom plats I thought?

They have the top thing for led and heat... and that corsair link thing I thought that all got in the way


----------



## DarthBaggins

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sabishiihito*
> 
> HyperX spreaders have never been that hard to remove in my experience, just heat them up with a hair dryer for a few minutes.


Good to know, don't want to ruin a good set of memory


----------



## centvalny

M7G with bbse air 2700



http://imgur.com/Zt9d8d2



4790 imc test on XP next...


----------



## Offler

My Phenom II 1090t



RAM:
4x 2gb ADATA XPG 2.0 (removed heatsinks)
Chip: Elpida Hyper MNH

1600MHz 6-6-6-18 CR1 tRC40
Voltage: 1,715v

Yesterday I also tightened latencies a bit to 6-6-6-16 CR1 tRC 34
Average memory latency 39ns


----------



## Silent Scone

Will update with the kits I've got, but for 24/7 I've gone back to my Dominator Plats.

9-10-10-30-CR1-124 with fairly tight subs at 1.5v (4x 4gb) Nice clean voltage


----------



## rivaldokfc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *centvalny*
> 
> M7G with bbse air 2700
> 
> 
> 
> http://imgur.com/Zt9d8d2
> 
> 
> 
> 4790 imc test on XP next...


dose the result mean a good kit of bbse or a good board for overclocking bbse?


----------



## 636cc of fury

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rivaldokfc*
> 
> dose the result mean a good kit of bbse or a good board for overclocking bbse?


It means a good IMC for clocking BBSE


----------



## rivaldokfc

but for 4770k, 2700 isn't a barrier for imc clocking:h34r-smi


----------



## jjjc_93

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rivaldokfc*
> 
> but for 4770k, 2700 isn't a barrier for imc clocking:h34r-smi


With tight timings and stability it might be harder to come across an IMC that can handle that than you think.


----------



## centvalny

M7G new bios, quick test bbse air



http://imgur.com/LbYgkWZ


----------



## coolhandluke41

^^^ very nice..


----------



## tatmMRKIV

theres a new gigabyte bios out too
http://teamauextreme.blogspot.com/2014/05/gigabyte-z97x-soc-force-extreme-oc-bios.html?spref=fb

any of these for sale yet or is just not as heavily stuck with NDAs?


----------



## coolhandluke41

^^
Asus Gene
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813132136


----------



## 636cc of fury

Quick test of various ic's all under air cooling, cold next









Samsung @ 2800



http://imgur.com/hNxhNXG


PSC @ 2666



http://imgur.com/PHK39SQ


BBSE @ 2400 (IMC fail @ 2600 on air lol)



http://imgur.com/1PsHRdb


MFR @ 3000



http://imgur.com/28hz9El


No longer have BFR or CFR in my collection, but will test some more obscure things like BDBG, BCSE, and double sided MFR in the next few days.


----------



## sabishiihito

Testing PSC on Maximus VII Hero:



I can't seem to get 1300+ stable. Not sure if it's IMC or the board.

New 4770K + Ripjaws X 2133C8 BBSE:



1.85v was unstable; lowering actually allowed it to pass Super Pi 32M. Still no joy with 1300.


----------



## tatmMRKIV

what exactly is different on the m7gene?

looks different but only thing i can see is the 1 x M.2 Socket 3 with M Key


----------



## coolhandluke41

1400c9 looks solid
EDIT;so is this platform more BBSE friendly ?..waiting for yellow board..


----------



## 636cc of fury

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *coolhandluke41*
> 
> 1400c9 looks solid
> EDIT;so is this platform more BBSE friendly ?..waiting for yellow board..


I think it just boils down to finding an IMC that can handle BBSE/PSC at high clocks and tight timings on air.

2666 8-12-8-28 and being able to run 2600 8-11-7-22 on air with super yoked 2nd & 3rds imho is a great IMC.

2700+ 8-12-8-28 and 2666 8-11-7-22 on air is ideally what you want, and likely a good candidate for 2800 c6.


----------



## coolhandluke41

^^ start freezing and start showing ..


----------



## annaheim

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MGF Derp*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Patriot Viper Sector 5- PVV34G2400C9K 2400 9-11-9 PSC IC
> 
> GSkill Ripjaw X- 2x F3-12800CL6D-4GBXH 1600 6-8-6 PSC IC
> 
> GSkill Ripjaw- F3-16000CL9T-6GBRH 2000 9-9-9 PSC IC
> 
> Corsair XMS3- CM3X1024-1600C7DHX 1600 7-7-7 D9JNL IC
> 
> GSkill Trident- F3-16000CL9D-4GBTD 2000 9-9-9 BBSE IC
> 
> Have two sets of Mushkin 1600 6-8-6 PSC on the way as well. Shame I will be benching X58 for a while, as I could really use a 3770K to see what all this PSC can do.


Those grey Ripjaws X are awesome. Where did you get them?


----------



## tatmMRKIV

so so so jealous of those 2400 sector 5s

I want them to make more things like http://www.ocinside.de/go_e.html?http://www.ocinside.de/html/workshop/intel_unlock_overclock_phase3.html


----------



## Fred B

After some years using Geil Black dragon ddr2/3 i am trying different ram from G skill , i settled with the G skills 2400 9-11-11-36 . It runs 2666 with 1.8 V but difference is not much so 2400 is a nice speed for the Z77 and 3570 K









The Ram needs 1.75V for this XMP setting on my Asus P8z77 M , but that is not to much i think



Performance i am happy with the ram


----------



## DarthBaggins

Thinking of picking up a set of this:
http://www.microcenter.com/product/355880/Dominator_GT_Series_8GB_DDR3-2000_(PC3-16000)_CL9_Dual_Channel_Desktop_Memory_Kit_(Two_4GB_Memory_Modules)

But not sure it'll be compatible with my M5A990FX Pro R2.0 mobo


----------



## sabishiihito

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarthBaggins*
> 
> Thinking of picking up a set of this:
> http://www.microcenter.com/product/355880/Dominator_GT_Series_8GB_DDR3-2000_(PC3-16000)_CL9_Dual_Channel_Desktop_Memory_Kit_(Two_4GB_Memory_Modules)
> 
> But not sure it'll be compatible with my M5A990FX Pro R2.0 mobo


Those used to be Rev4.13 Samsung 2Gbit D-rev chips, but the last ones I saw at my local Micro Center were Rev8.1x = Nanya so I don't think you'd want those. Be sure you get to inspect the package prior to purchasing.


----------



## DarthBaggins

I ended up getting them any way, so far not too bad compared to these that I had in the rig before:


----------



## emissary42

So your HyperX were Nanya. What Version are your GT?


----------



## Fred B

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarthBaggins*
> 
> I ended up getting them any way, so far not too bad compared to these that I had in the rig before:
> 
> [/CENTER]


Think it is the good thing to do now , i been looking for DDR3 ram for a while and waiting for some models that my shop never had on stock . So i think it is becoming difficult to get after the fire in Taipei , and Samsung switching to ddr4 already make it expensive and harder to get good modules. Got a lot of Samsung memory ranging from s dram , r dram and ddr2 , it is a big player .

The end of DDR 3 is coming , i think more improvement on modules will be on DDR 4









This is the Samsung DDR4 pdf

http://www.samsung.com/global/business/semiconductor/file/media/DDR4_Brochure-0.pdf


----------



## Sam OCX

random fooling around with CFR on aircooling:


----------



## sabishiihito

Insane! I have crapload of CFR, maybe I should try to match your results. Doubtful though, your skills far exceed mine. Heck if you got your hands on a lot of my memory that I consider to be rejects, you'd probably make them fly.


----------



## Sam OCX

I'm not sure if it all comes down to skill.
The set above is not _really_ a set of 2666C11, or even a retail set, in fact.


----------



## emissary42

These probably even put most F3-2800C11D-8GTXD to shame.


----------



## tatmMRKIV

not even retail... maaan so jealous...


----------



## Sam OCX




----------



## sabishiihito

Sam could you give a little more detail about those 2666C11 Trident X that aren't really 2666C11 Trident X, or retail kits?


----------



## jjjc_93

Back when I was getting ready for MOA I played around with some single sided MFR and 32m. GSKill 2666

I think this was at -20c on the sticks


And this would be around -120c or colder, don't have a screenshot of the run though unfortunately
]


----------



## Mikecdm

This was my best 5g time when i was prepping for moa. A lot of good that did. The cpu we used had terrible imc and couldn't run anything half decent.


----------



## Sam OCX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sabishiihito*
> 
> Sam could you give a little more detail about those 2666C11 Trident X that aren't really 2666C11 Trident X, or retail kits?


I bought the kit from someone who is very close to G.Skill. It looks perfectly retail, even has box and fan, but given that it beats all other CFR that I had or seen (even 2800 11-13-13 rated kits) by at least 0.06V, I'm not sure that it represents the actual retail quality of 2666C11.


----------



## Bullant

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mikecdm*
> 
> This was my best 5g time when i was prepping for moa. A lot of good that did. The cpu we used had terrible imc and couldn't run anything half decent.


Nice Mike


----------



## Bullant

Some Quick test on Z97 OC Formula memory on air PSC 1.88v

32M stability test


tRCD 11 works on PSC on air


This was still on air memory boot in,more to come


----------



## websmile

TRCD 11 also works on Z87, I found a way to do so a while ago with hard timings at 1,76v on some rejects I bought cheap ^^


Not sure I will upgrade to Z97, a good Haswell or Ivy CPU has priority over this, advantages are not enough to spend cash on this if you pay your hardware yourself - the 1400 boot looks very good, this doesn´t work with my monster pentium


----------



## coolhandluke41

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *websmile*
> 
> TRCD 11 also works on Z87, I found a way to do so a while ago with hard timings at 1,76v on some rejects I bought cheap ^^
> 
> 
> Not sure I will upgrade to Z97, a good Haswell or Ivy CPU has priority over this, advantages are not enough to spend cash on this if you pay your hardware yourself - the 1400 boot looks very good, this doesn´t work with my monster pentium


this is exactly what I'm thinking about ..so far z87 looks solid and I don't see the reason to get one,this could change down the road tho - bioses,will wait for Devil's Canyon first


----------



## centvalny

cfr

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/812/f2df.png/

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/545/ubn8.png/


----------



## 636cc of fury

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *websmile*
> 
> TRCD 11 also works on Z87, I found a way to do so a while ago with hard timings at 1,76v on some rejects I bought cheap ^^
> 
> 
> Not sure I will upgrade to Z97, a good Haswell or Ivy CPU has priority over this, advantages are not enough to spend cash on this if you pay your hardware yourself - the 1400 boot looks very good, this doesn´t work with my monster pentium


PSC that maxed out at 2720 know run 2750+ and my BBSE has gained a few mhz over Z87 as well, but this was all on cold and not relevant to most people.

The board is going to be < $230, with coating, a great warranty, and top memory oc on a plethora of ic's. Not to mention you don't need a Pentium with slow cache to get 32M to finish at high clocks you can use an i7









The vendor's have made this round very competitive to say the least with everyone's board coming in at a much cheaper price point than Z87 when launched, tough choices to say the least.


----------



## 636cc of fury

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *centvalny*
> 
> cfr
> 
> http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/812/f2df.png/
> 
> http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/545/ubn8.png/


This is from a while ago is it not Roy?


----------



## websmile

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *636cc of fury*
> 
> PSC that maxed out at 2720 know run 2750+ and my BBSE has gained a few mhz over Z87 as well, but this was all on cold and not relevant to most people.
> 
> The board is going to be < $230, with coating, a great warranty, and top memory oc on a plethora of ic's. Not to mention you don't need a Pentium with slow cache to get 32M to finish at high clocks you can use an i7
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The vendor's have made this round very competitive to say the least with everyone's board coming in at a much cheaper price point than Z87 when launched, tough choices to say the least.


I saw no reason for an i7 when I can run 1300/1333 tight on ivy on air 5ghz which is much harder for most old Ics than on Haswell with a stronger IMC.. - I might upgrade now to a i5 or i7 as I plan to make my last DDR3 rig more competetive with devils canyon or a then hopefully cheaper pretested Haswell, I have a Z87 MOCF and see no reason to spend above 200 euros for a new board to gain a fewMHz at mem oc - it doesn´t change the quality of mems and has therefore no priority on my buying list


----------



## centvalny

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *636cc of fury*
> 
> This is from a while ago is it not Roy?


Yes, last year with domplat C11


----------



## DarthBaggins

Also have this set, put the kingston 16GB's I have into the other half's rig so CAD could run smoother. . (even though it didn't run too bad to begin with, lol)

I plan on putting my EKWB monarch's on them so I'll have a set w/out heatsinks for a bit


----------



## Sam OCX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *636cc of fury*
> 
> The board is going to be < $230, with coating, a great warranty, and top memory oc on a plethora of ic's.


How do you know that retail boards are going to clock as well as samples? This wasn't the case with Z87, from what I could observe.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *636cc of fury*
> 
> Not to mention you don't need a Pentium with slow cache to get 32M to finish at high clocks you can use an i7


Z97 won't all of a sudden make a suck IMC run PSC at 1333+ tight so you still have to bin CPUs and that is very expensive.
There is nothing really wrong with the Pentium results. Having gone from 3GHz G3220 to 4GHz+ 4770K myself I didn't see any difference on tRCD with BBSE/PSC/CFR/Samsung and MHz/volt was different by at most 0.02V. For what they cost, these low-end CPUs are an ideal option for sorting good kits from the bad kits.


----------



## tatmMRKIV

so basically all of you guys got ES boards for z97?

that must be very fun


----------



## 636cc of fury

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sam OCX*
> 
> How do you know that retail boards are going to clock as well as samples? This wasn't the case with Z87, from what I could observe.
> 
> Z97 won't all of a sudden make a suck IMC run PSC at 1333+ tight so you still have to bin CPUs and that is very expensive.
> There is nothing really wrong with the Pentium results. Having gone from 3GHz G3220 to 4GHz+ 4770K myself I didn't see any difference on tRCD with BBSE/PSC/CFR/Samsung and MHz/volt was different by at most 0.02V. For what they cost, these low-end CPUs are an ideal option for sorting good kits from the bad kits.


I bought more retail boards than samples and all boards for me clocked similarly, (1 sample OCF M, 3 retail OCF) so not sure what you are trying to imply. On Asus other way around for me as my sample M6E was much weaker (and deadlier







) than it's retail counterpart which I have been using lately on the 4360.

Agree with you completely on this point, however out of three CPU's I bought in the last month all of them can do what you describe easily, in fact the only CPU I have which can't run PSC / BBSE is one of the two ES chips from the Kingston event. Quite literally one CPU out of 44 4770k's could not run 2600/2666 tight so maybe your doing something wrong on your end if you are testing a large sample pool and still not getting the results you want. You also keep forgetting in the states an i7 is $269.99 regularly (@ Microcenter) and they have dipped as low as $199.99 so your price comparison is a moot point at least to me.

Anyways I've stated my thoughts on the matter and I'm sure my results speak l0uder than words.



http://imgur.com/t5jGGyE


----------



## 636cc of fury

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tatmMRKIV*
> 
> so basically all of you guys got ES boards for z97?
> 
> that must be very fun


The sample I received is actually worse than it's retail counterpart on paper as it has no coating on it, so when I get a retail one on my hands in a few days I will re run the same setup


----------



## wyjeba

Kingston 1333 ECC @ CFR


2400 CL10


2600 CL11


And finally in my collection:


----------



## Bullant

All my Z87 OCF I used were all retails,had about 5 of them and all did close to each other


----------



## Sam OCX

Got an M7G to test. Here are my BBSE and Samsung results:
Quote:


> reference BBSE results on Z87 (Impact)
> CL7 (tWCL8):
> CL8 (tWCL6):
> 
> same CPU+kit on Z97 (Gene)
> CL7 (tWCL8):
> CL8 (tWCL6):
> 
> Overall, the board is within 0.02V of its predecessor. I was able to push the kit for 1350 8-11-7 and 1360 8-12-7 which wasn't possible on Z87, but getting every result on the list took more attempts due to worse compatibility.


Quote:


> reference Samsung results on Z87 (Impact)
> 
> 
> same CPU+kit on Z97 (Gene)
> 
> 
> Overall, the kit seems to need 0.01-0.02V less on comparison to Z87. Using the IC optimizer BIOS option I was able to run 1T, which wasn't possible before. Running 1T might have revealed the tRCD weakness of my kit (1466 x-12-x needs too much voltage) hence the 1466c9 split into 2T and 1T.


----------



## tatmMRKIV

That's interesting. may be a reason to pick up a z97 board yet


----------



## Insane569

ok I need to get into RAM overclocking. Can someone point me in the right direction? What do I have to read to get a know how on basic clocking/timing?


----------



## Bullant

Some stability test from Z97 OC Formula and Gigabyte Z97 X SOC Force,both tests not fully tweak OS and no wazza




Not my best memorys used on the Gigga board,also once i dial rtls in for higher Mhz should help to push more


----------



## blaze2210

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bullant*
> 
> Some stability test from Z97 OC Formula and Gigabyte Z97 X SOC Force,both tests not fully tweak OS and no wazza
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not my best memorys used on the Gigga board,also once i dial rtls in for higher Mhz should help to push more
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Nice OC!


----------



## coolhandluke41

I'm glad they located the +/- buttons on the bottom of the board this time around ,they were constantly freezing on the previous gen OCF ,great results Usain


----------



## sabishiihito

Finally managed a freaking 2400 Cas8 run with tWCL6 on some PSC.


----------



## Bullant

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *coolhandluke41*
> 
> I'm glad they located the +/- buttons on the bottom of the board this time around ,they were constantly freezing on the previous gen OCF ,great results Usain


I don't even use those buttons,but seriously the Asrock OCF is awesome for cold memory benching,the way its set up and how it performs when benching cold memory


----------



## Sam OCX

rejectfest

Trident 2000C9 BBSE #1:



Trident 2000C9 BBSE #2:

 

Trident 2000C9 PSC #1:

 

Trident 2000C9 PSC #2:

 

RipjawsX 2133C9 PSC #1:

 

RipjawsX 2133C9 PSC #2:

  

RipjawsX 2133C9 PSC #3:


----------



## tatmMRKIV

better luck next time. but on a side note i was just on ebay and there are a bunch of kits of trident c9 2000 going for 60$ -90

sucks what's his face sold his 12+ sticks on ebay for 300 bet whatever reseller made a killing off those


----------



## DarthBaggins

$60 you say


----------



## tatmMRKIV

Right? I know I sure am not getting any of them at that price... I could get a socket 775 RoG board for about that

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Patriot-4GB-2x2-DDR3-2000-DIMM-Memory-PGV34G2000ELK-/301205975263?pt=US_Memory_RAM_&hash=item46214670df
havent seen those much

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Team-Xtreem-LV-2000-2x2gb-PC3-16000-DDR3-Ram-/271517429663?pt=US_Memory_RAM_&hash=item3f37b32f9f

http://www.ebay.com/itm/CORSAIR-Dominator-GT-2GB-DDR3-2400-Memory-CMGTX1-/251536945486?pt=US_Memory_RAM_&hash=item3a90c5314e

I want these but I know someones gonna outbid me http://www.ebay.com/itm/331224430929


----------



## websmile

The Patriots are 9-11-9 version, buying these is 99,9% chance of cash burn and the price for the Dom stick is outrageous high







- good luck on the other items, on these you have a chance to get good oc sticks, quality varies but these are worth a try


----------



## tatmMRKIV

yeah those doms are ridiculous I'd never pay that without some hard OC data, like if they are 2800 6-11-7 PSCs I'd drop that but not as they are...

patriots I just like cuz I never see sector 5s with that much mhz


----------



## websmile

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tatmMRKIV*
> 
> yeah those doms are ridiculous I'd never pay that without some hard OC data, like if they are 2800 6-11-7 PSCs I'd drop that but not as they are...
> 
> patriots I just like cuz I never see sector 5s with that much mhz


If you see 2000 9-9-9 dual sided, you have good chance of getting decent PSC, there were also 2400 c9 and 2500 c9 kits, but these were rare and results I saw were not 100% convincing. Anyway, it is getting harder and harder to find ecent PSC, especially at a "normal" price


----------



## tatmMRKIV

yeah at this point I am just hoping to save up a couple hundred buckets and buying some LN2ers B sticks or whatever


----------



## sabishiihito

Decided to play with my 4x8GB Team 2666C11 sticks on Ivy Bridge-E. Surprisingly 32GB of DDR3-2666 posed no challenge for my 4930k's IMC even with the CPU overclocked to around 4.7GHz.


----------



## MehlstaubtheCat

Is the 1,25V for the CPU VTT and VCCSA 24/7 save and useable ?
How high do you think for 24/7 max ?


----------



## Voodoo Jungle

Hello guys! I've looked through the first 3 tabs of this thread and found it to be useful for me since I am interested in SDRAM chips identification too. So, I'd like to let you know that Thaiphoon Burner software is also capable of identifying SDRAM chips of DRAM modules. Besides, it provides you more information on a screen on your memory modules. Please check it out!



Thanks!


----------



## tatmMRKIV

woah that's pretty sick if it actually works. ( I mean there are an assload of sticks to identify)

doesn't tell me my mushkin BBSE is BBSE

Failed my test


----------



## Kimir

checked on my G.Skill, not much information shown


I'm not a RAM expert so I haven't touched to anything, only read the data.


----------



## tatmMRKIV

doesjn't identify the ICs at all... I'd probably be better off guessing.
Anyways those are badass sticks kimir...

they can do c9 2800+ with voltage


----------



## Kimir

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tatmMRKIV*
> 
> doesn't identify the ICs at all... I'd probably be better off guessing.
> Anyways those are badass sticks kimir...
> 
> they can do c9 2800+ with voltage


Maybe, if only my CPU IMC was great... can't get them at 2600 for daily unless I raise the VTT/VCCSA to 1.25+. Anyway I still prefer to use offset voltage and strap 100 for everyday use so, I'm good at 8-10-10-21-91-1T at 2137Mhz.
I'm using them at 2666Mhz without issue on my bench profile however, but I'm a big noob with memory so I've no idea what to tweak, just testing with superPI when I can boot into windows... Can't run them at 2400mhz for daily as there is a bug with x79 and write speed at this frequency


----------



## tatmMRKIV

what x79 exactly?

4930k? 4960x I guess...

You probably shouldn't have an issue. it'd probably take 2v across vdimm to do it timings are 9-12-12-21 with 2.03v on haswell

not sure if that high of voltage is safe on x79 but I think it is on RIVB I'd wait for someone else to confirm.


----------



## 636cc of fury

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tatmMRKIV*
> 
> what x79 exactly?
> 
> 4930k? 4960x I guess...
> 
> You probably shouldn't have an issue. it'd probably take 2v across vdimm to do it timings are 9-12-12-21 with 2.03v on haswell
> 
> not sure if that high of voltage is safe on x79 but I think it is on RIVB I'd wait for someone else to confirm.


No problem using +2v on Samsung on X79 on R4E BE.


----------



## tatmMRKIV

its really not hard to do ram at a basic level.. if you want to tune third timings and such it gets more complex but the rest is just get it as low a number while staying stable(aside from mhz, mhz is opposite)

http://forum.hwbot.org/showthread.php?t=82701

just scroll past the pictures and check this guys stuff out. (same ICs)


----------



## coolhandluke41

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tatmMRKIV*
> 
> its really not hard to do ram at a basic level.. if you want to tune third timings and such it gets more complex but the rest is just get it as low a number while staying stable(aside from mhz, mhz is opposite)
> 
> http://forum.hwbot.org/showthread.php?t=82701
> 
> just scroll past the pictures and check this guys stuff out. (same ICs)


lol..yeah L0ud ..
Quote:


> its really not hard to do ram at a basic levell


----------



## Voodoo Jungle

*Kimir*, thanks for posting a screenshot for your modules! Well, actually, SPD does not contain information on used chip parts. But it has an identifier of DRAM manufacturer. Also Thaiphoon Burner can decode a manufacturing location for memory modules produced by Kingston, Samsung, Hynix, GEIL, Patriot, Micron, Crucial, etc. Only Kingston has 9 manufacturing locations all over the world! As you can see, Thaiphoon Burner reports correct clock infrequences in the timing table. AIDA64 and CPU-Z provide inconsistent info on that and show wired frequencies like 761 MHz, 685 MHz., 838 MHz and so on.


----------



## tatmMRKIV

its not weird frequencies its the correct frequencies. you just multiply that # by 2 unless you are a 1st grader who can't multiply by 2


got to 1700+ but superpi did 7m 22s instead of faster.. didn't rerun because I was having usb connectivity problems and windows kept beeping at me

memtweak is better than typhoon./ you get a score and it tells you a bunch more timings


----------



## Kimir

I've got a weird issue recently with memtweakit, sometimes it show whatever it want as frequency
timings are still ok, so no big deal


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## tatmMRKIV

wow that is wierd! I haven't had that issue


----------



## Kimir

that wasn't me showing any stability test... I've done enough superPI at this frequency w/o issues.


----------



## tatmMRKIV

yeah I literally figured that out just before i read your post xD(its too early so I am extra slow right now)


----------



## Voodoo Jungle

*tatmMRKIV*
Quote:


> its not weird frequencies its the correct frequencies. you just multiply that # by 2 unless you are a 1st grader who can't multiply by 2


JEDEC has never standardized wired frequencies like 761 MHz, 685 MHz and so on. One video may replace thousand of words!


----------



## Kimir

I'm gonna go ahead and say that nobody give a shhh what JEDEC frequency are. We all use XMP or set timing and frequency manually according to XMP spec given by the manufacturer (to start with, before ocing).


----------



## Voodoo Jungle

*Kimir*, There is JEDEC JESD79-3F standard for DDR3 memory. The frequencies are only the following:


DDR3-800D - 400MHz 5-5-5
DDR3-800D - 400MHz 5-5-5
DDR3-800E - 400MHz 6-6-6
DDR3-1066E - 533MHz 6-6-6
DDR3-1066F - 533MHz 7-7-7
DDR3-1066G - 533MHz 8-8-8
DDR3-1333F - 667MHz 7-7-7
DDR3-1333G - 667MHz 8-8-8
DDR3-1333H - 667MHz 9-9-9
DDR3-1333J - 667MHz 10-10-10
DDR3-1600G - 800MHz 8-8-8
DDR3-1600H - 800MHz 9-9-9
DDR3-1600J - 800MHz 10-10-10
DDR3-1600K - 800MHz 11-11-11
DDR3-1866J - 933MHz 10-10-101
DDR3-1866K - 933MHz 11-11-11
DDR3-1866L - 933MHz 12-12-12
DDR3-1866M - 933MHz 13-13-13
DDR3-2133K - 1066MHz 11-11-11
DDR3-2133L - 1066MHz 12-12-12
DDR3-2133M - 1066MHz 13-13-13
DDR3-2133N - 1066MHz 14-14-14


----------



## tatmMRKIV

people here woul;d make their own profile from their memory before even looking at that stuff...

I mean the people here know frequency and timings better than you can do basic addition
they know all a chips possible frequencies and timings off the top of their head

http://forum.hwbot.org/showthread.php?t=106305

drool. wish i had the money

http://forum.hwbot.org/showthread.php?t=106530 7-9-7 200 flare 4sticks for 200 if anyone is interested


----------



## ivanlabrie

hi folks... miss ram oc :/ (sucky i7 3820+GB ud3 user here)

kinda short on $$$.

what's the news with the new unlocked pentium?

I want one and an mvi impact... 2d benching cheap rig thing.


----------



## sabishiihito

Another test on IB-E, upped the CPU frequency and lowered VDIMM, still passed 32M. Yawn.


----------



## Kimir

Here some comparison for you


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



[email protected], 2133Mhz 8-10-10-21-1T 91

[email protected], 2333Mhz 9-11-11-28-1T 147

[email protected], 2666Mhz 10-12-12-31-1T 174

[email protected], 2666Mhz 10-12-12-31-1T 147

and AIDA for this one

That 7m 07.682s best score of mine (all the others too, in fact) was done at 4.85Ghz very unstable and I've no screenshot of it



ps: damnit with my 4k display you 1024 screen is almost unreadable


----------



## tatmMRKIV

LOL OH GOD 1st world problems


----------



## centvalny

M7I bbse test



http://imgur.com/Ekxd9G7





http://imgur.com/WgEW6gh


----------



## tatmMRKIV

http://www.tweaktown.com/news/38609/ddr4-ram-hits-japan-retail-shelves-16gb-and-32gb-modules-available/index.html

seemed like an appropriate place to drop this


----------



## sabishiihito

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *centvalny*
> 
> M7I bbse test
> 
> 
> 
> http://imgur.com/Ekxd9G7


Does reducing cores and turning off HT help with IMC?


----------



## jjjc_93




----------



## zeropluszero

I'll send you my 2133 9-9-9 sticks


----------



## tatmMRKIV

hah I am using BBSE right now... thats what my last post was.. I can get 2 sticks to c7 2133. but I'd have to bin it.

1.65v what should I try to do to jhit 2400+ or 2600 or something on haswell. I haven't played with them on anything but my SB-e

lol Any suggestions on some ddr2 to snag for cedermill LN2 runs?


----------



## 4x4n

Some great info in this thread, just want to thank everyone for sharing









I recently upgraded from a 2600k/Asus P67 to a MG7 and 4670k, still using my old set of Mushkin 1600-7-8-7 ram. The spreaders are real easy to take off so I know that these are Hynix BFR. Have them stable at 2400 10-12-11-21, 1T with 1.65v set in bios. System agent at 1.0, digital and analog I/O at 1.078. They wont boot at cas 9, or cas 10 and 2600, even at 1.7v. Should I keep giving them more volts? Or do I need to give more to system agent and I/O? Dont really need them to be faster for ever day use, just trying to see what I can get out of them. Here's a shot with mem tweak it timings. Really just a noob at the ram clocking, any help would be much appreciated.


----------



## coolhandluke41

^^ 2400 is pretty nice clock for 24/7,if you want to go higher I would recommend getting some nice Samsung


----------



## Sam OCX

I wouldn't expect a kit of this bin to be capable of running CL9 at such clocks at below 1.75V. You could try lowering tRFC a little (to, say, ~100) but I think on the other timings you're pretty much as low as they are going to go.
It's normal that BFR don't work stable at 1300MHz or above, I had this issue even on 2400C9 binned sets.


----------



## Bullant

Few random PSC testing on Z97 OCF

G Skill 2200 Pi cl7s stability test, heat sinks still on these memory's temps only -110,should improve a little more with colder temps



Patriots 2000 9-9-9-27 3x2Gb kit,these also run cl6 temp-150


----------



## Sam OCX

Some Kingston:


----------



## sabishiihito

Wait, what? 2800C10???


----------



## coolhandluke41

nice sticks


----------



## 4x4n

Thanks for the advice sam and coolhand. Nice to know that I have done about as well as I can with these sticks.

You guys really put up some impressive shots


----------



## dhenzjhen




----------



## tatmMRKIV

under 6m what the holy hell?!
.,.....
https://www.facebook.com/teamauoc
D: I need a SOC force LN2....


----------



## 636cc of fury

GTX'2 + Devils Canyon all @ air cooling

1.9v vdimm



http://imgur.com/w9tYk5p


----------



## jjjc_93

Wow, very nice Loud!

Getting back into memory clocking after a small hiatus. Testing some old Samsung sticks I bought when Ivy first came out. Not super tight here, but looking pretty good. Board is evga classified, big improvement over earlier generations. Vdimm = 2.2v


----------



## Speedster159

How much difference would one see from 1600 to 1866 and 2400?


----------



## tatmMRKIV

not much1600-1866 but 1600 to 2133 2400 is a lilttle noticable


----------



## centvalny

Testing 4970K on h2o



http://imgur.com/rGuqOSr


----------



## coolhandluke41

^^ nice cpu Dumo


----------



## tatmMRKIV

so I take it the devil's lottery is more forgiving than haswell?


----------



## centvalny

For 5ghz air/h20 with any vcore yes, but for 6Ghz+ cold benchable still not too sure


----------



## tatmMRKIV

forsure. You know how stable they are on z87 boards? Just wondering what sacrifices I should expect if I don't get a z97 board off the bat

the 4770K i have is 4.5 barely stable for my dad's PC, It's been more and more temperamental these days as well, so I am thinkin of ditching it in favor of a 4790k

.. I don't think I'd even keep the 4770k around for a ln2 only chip. probably buy 2 4790ks before keeping the 470k


----------



## Speedster159

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tatmMRKIV*
> 
> not much1600-1866 but 1600 to 2133 2400 is a lilttle noticable


Where would I notice it? I'm going to be doing editing on the system and photo/video editing. ( a few more on the latter )

I have a thread on the Memory category but its currently dead.. ( no replies )


----------



## tatmMRKIV

if you have any large data chunks to process is where you will notice it, really anyting that has to load.. I remember cas9 1600 being really bad.. I only had it for a week or 2 cuz it came with my rive but it was so bad I went out and started buying a bunch of sticks and overclocking ram

If you can find a descent price on samsung green sticks(MV-3V4G3D/US), I'd recommend them, they have stupid fast architecture, they are listed at 1600 11-11-1 but at 1.47v I had no issue running 2400 c10, and to be frank it out ran my g.skill c9 2400 sticks that I overclocked to 2530 1t c9

I have probably been chasing my performance I got with them when i buy all these low cas sticks..

and they don't come with heatsinks and are low profile so either you don't do anything and they look just fine.. sleek black PCB or you go through all the many aftermarket ones..

I found thermalright ones at performance PCS that are pretty cool... IMO but I like weird things


----------



## ChaosAD

Since my sticks need more than 1.85v to run at 2800, i try to tighten 2666 timings. What do you think on the performance? Which timings do you think i can lower more?



EDIT: Sticks are TeamXtreem 2666 11-13-13-35 2T


----------



## coolhandluke41

^^ I would try 125 strap first


----------



## Speedster159

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tatmMRKIV*
> 
> if you have any large data chunks to process is where you will notice it, really anyting that has to load.. I remember cas9 1600 being really bad.. I only had it for a week or 2 cuz it came with my rive but it was so bad I went out and started buying a bunch of sticks and overclocking ram
> 
> If you can find a descent price on samsung green sticks(MV-3V4G3D/US), I'd recommend them, they have stupid fast architecture, they are listed at 1600 11-11-1 but at 1.47v I had no issue running 2400 c10, and to be frank it out ran my g.skill c9 2400 sticks that I overclocked to 2530 1t c9
> 
> I have probably been chasing my performance I got with them when i buy all these low cas sticks..
> 
> and they don't come with heatsinks and are low profile so either you don't do anything and they look just fine.. sleek black PCB or you go through all the many aftermarket ones..
> 
> I found thermalright ones at performance PCS that are pretty cool... IMO but I like weird things


So don't buy 1600 C9?

A video on youtube showed that past 1866 is the point of diminishing returns on gaming?

http://www.overclock.net/t/1498197/what-ram-should-i-get-for-ivy-bridge-speed-and-latency ( my dedicated thread )


----------



## tatmMRKIV

I'd say 2400 is probably the next "noticeable step"

"diminishing"
also probably varies from system to system.

and you said you were doing editing.

now it won't improve fps very much, but it will load games quicker

2133 c9 sticks overclocked would probably be noticable over 1600 c9

I remember hearing something about high mhz benefiting certain applications as well

some 1866 dsticks can be oc'd too.

really just pick up some sticks with low advertised mhz that overclock well..
crucial has some low voltage 8gb sticks that overclocked pretty well as I recall

those c10 2600 tridents would be pretty noticable as well I'd bet


----------



## websmile

Making some pics before cutting down stock futher^^


----------



## richie_2010

just to ask could temps make over clocking ram an issue

i used 2 temp probes from my mb and connected them to a stick of ram ( between heatsink and pcb) and the temps at the min are 40c and rising.
now i know some that heat is going be taken away by the heat sinks and they may be cooler but that must show that they are giving off either that heat and or more


----------



## CL3P20

anyone familiar with -

Gskill 2x2 Ripjaw, green PCB : SN# 13492100 .. looks like 1600mhz, 9-9-9-24 XMP with 1.5v

?? interested in IC type for this '2100' code...


----------



## Mikecdm

Quote:


> x10x - Nanya eTT/uTT
> 2100


----------



## CL3P20

*bleh - tnx Mike

did score a set of BBSE and PSC this weekend for cheap







we'll see if they are decent when they come in


----------



## tatmMRKIV

Whats the best I can expect for elpida BDBG? or what are some good clocks to aim for I want to play with my kit of khx2133c9ad3x2k2/4gx

I wish I could find another kit of it..


----------



## sabishiihito

BDBG clocks like PSC, just often not as high/tight.


----------



## 4x4n

This thread has inspired me to try my hand at some ram clocking. Picked up a 4gb set of Corsair 1600c9 ver7.11 Thought for $30 I'd see if these would be any good. Although I can't match most of whats posted here, I'm happy with my results and I'm learning









1165, 8-11-7-28



Was difficult to get 1200 to pass 32m. Had to up voltage and +1 to trp, trrd, twcl



Tried to get even more but nothing higher would make it through 32m. 1250 8-12-8-28 would pass 4m but would bsod running 32m even with 1.9v. These are 100% stable 8-11-7-28 at 1066 and 1.65v, would be great for daily usage if you only needed 4gb of ram.


----------



## sabishiihito

Still going. It seems none of my BBSE will do over 2400 anymore, so I may have to try some PSC.


----------



## centvalny

M7I Samsung 2666 C8 air Z97



http://imgur.com/7gCnr3K


----------



## coolhandluke41




----------



## ivanlabrie

You guys think the pentium unlocked chip would pair nicely with a Maximus Impact?

I have some psc and bbse to bench with, need a decent cpu and eventually a pot heh...but gotta start somewhere.

Or should I go straight for a 4790k?


----------



## MehlstaubtheCat

Hi Guys i have a problem with my 4930k and 2400Mhz CL9 (Samsung) setup.

I have a run Aida64 and the memory writespeed is to low.
It is not always but sometimes and i don`t know why.

It´s is with, i call it "writebug"


And this is without "writebug"


Can anyone tell me how to fix this annoying **** .


----------



## tatmMRKIV

no Idea I have had that happen too on my kingston BDBG though.. except I got to 70000 80000


----------



## CL3P20

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MehlstaubtheCat*
> 
> Hi Guys i have a problem with my 4930k and 2400Mhz CL9 (Samsung) setup.
> 
> I have a run Aida64 and the memory writespeed is to low.
> It is not always but sometimes and i don`t know why.
> 
> It´s is with, i call it "writebug"
> 
> 
> And this is without "writebug"
> 
> 
> Can anyone tell me how to fix this annoying **** .


 Unsure if that qualifies as a bug.. may be just your write efficiency is 'low' with tWCL @ 8 and few other write timings loose as well.. Do you get this result run after run.. or are you checking with fresh reboot? If so.. training may be responsible.


----------



## Kimir

It's a known x79 bug only happening at 2400Mhz (or perhaps only on Asus board), we've discussed about it, plenty, in the Ivy bridge-E owner club.


----------



## tatmMRKIV

I can confirm it at 2133 or less on 3930k c1


----------



## coolhandluke41

@MehlstaubtheCat,try this settings,they should work (1.65v)


----------



## Speedster159

Would I notice a difference on two 2 X 4 kits and a single 2 X 8 Kit?


----------



## MehlstaubtheCat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CL3P20*
> 
> Unsure if that qualifies as a bug.. may be just your write efficiency is 'low' with tWCL @ 8 and few other write timings loose as well.. Do you get this result run after run.. or are you checking with fresh reboot? If so.. training may be responsible.


I can´t lower the tWCL then Windows crash on start up.

At the moment i have alyways this low writespeed. After restart or cold boot both the same effect.

I want to solve the phenomenon of why it arises, so I thought to ask here in this thread too.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *coolhandluke41*
> 
> @MehlstaubtheCat,try this settings,they should work (1.65v)


Wow you have also the "writebug" O.O

Thx for the timings


----------



## sabishiihito

i think the bug is on 100BCLK only with X79 on latest AIDA64 versions. i can test on my IB-E setup.


----------



## Kimir

It is only with 100 _strap_ and the divider used at 2400Mhz (I have tried with 102 ish bclk, same thing), no issue at 125 strap and 2600/2666Mhz.


----------



## tatmMRKIV

I get it in dual channel under 2400 on my BDBG.. I guess I will go try n recreate it... nothing better to do..


----------



## MehlstaubtheCat

Quote:


> i think the bug is on 100BCLK only with X79 on latest AIDA64 versions. i can test on my IB-E setup.


May you find something to solve the problem









Looking forward for the result.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tatmMRKIV*
> 
> I get it in dual channel under 2400 on my BDBG.. I guess I will go try n recreate it... nothing better to do..


This problem is only with Ivy e not with Sandy e. Please note


----------



## sabishiihito

Kimir corrected my mistake, it's a bug with the 100/1.00x CPU strap. As far as I know there is no "fix."


----------



## Kimir

Odd, it has never been reported by anyone at other than 2400 (here or on rog forum).
That's why most of us stick to 2133 with tighter timing. If I could do 2600/2666 with offset voltage for daily I would, but it's a no go with strap 125 (and my IMC require high VSA at those speed anyway).
Pretty sure it does happen with Sandy- e too, I could try with my 3930k (once I burn that 4930k and send it with tuning plan, or not lol).


----------



## tatmMRKIV

I never had a 4930k and probably 100pages ago in this thread I have some posts. I am trying to recreate it now but I am passing and failing 32m at c7 2155

I know I had it with these sticks and I don't think I ever played with them at 2400mhz



Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## coolhandluke41

here is different strap @2600


----------



## MehlstaubtheCat

To use the 125 straps is not a option for me, because i will use offset and other energy saving features.


----------



## tatmMRKIV

I finally recreated it on 2133

also I think got my fastest 32m run ever on this CPU, I haven't gotten anything coming close to going faster than 7m15s in a while honestly been happy when I see things beat the 7m20s mark

I really want to get my hands on some super low cas 2400mhz sticks or 2500 mhz sticks so I can try and abuse my IMC limits a little bit



now to start tweaking the clock..

I binned all my elpidas and 3 of the mushkin BBSE are capable instead of there only being 2, as I initially thought.

bdbg wouldn't do 2200 or even 2400/2300 with cas 8 so I am gonna take it to the haswell whenever I can.


----------



## richie_2010

hi guys can someone pop a look and advise what you think these are ic wise
http://www.overclock.net/t/1499332/geil-gu34gb2133c9dca-memory#post_22502266


----------



## 636cc of fury

Devils Canyon + Asrock Z97 OC Formula + Corsair 2666c10 = sauce

Quick run dirty style with no insulation









2.15v @ +2c

a bit moar in it, at least in the secondaries so will revisit on a proper coated board as ES sample lacks the coating.



http://imgur.com/cjUNEeV





http://imgur.com/FMwCrZn



pics



http://imgur.com/LvgYZuX





http://imgur.com/WZLroQ1





http://imgur.com/RRXhGUs





http://imgur.com/qO5LVOd


----------



## tatmMRKIV

yeah my 4770k won't do BBSE or BDBG as well as my 3930k my 3930k runs c7 2133 at 1.65 and the haswell wouldn't even boot at 1.7 only time I got it to boot was cas 8-11-8 2400 @ 1.85 and I only did a 1m to see if it was at all stable I didn't want to kill it with volts with 90degrees ambiant temp

I am probably buying devils canyon and If I do get a mobo either a gigabyte soc force or soc force LN2

my z87m OCF asrock shouldnt be giving me any issues

I will probably get the LN2 version anyways.. use it for bench and use the z87m for my dad's daily rig


----------



## rivaldokfc

a good chip, boxed retail?


----------



## Sam OCX

Fooling around with MOA hardware.


----------



## hotrod717

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tatmMRKIV*
> 
> I finally recreated it on 2133
> 
> also I think got my fastest 32m run ever on this CPU, I haven't gotten anything coming close to going faster than 7m15s in a while honestly been happy when I see things beat the 7m20s mark
> 
> *I really want to get my hands on some super low cas 2400mhz sticks or 2500 mhz sticks so I can try and abuse my IMC limits a little bit
> *
> 
> 
> 
> now to start tweaking the clock..
> 
> I binned all my elpidas and 3 of the mushkin BBSE are capable instead of there only being 2, as I initially thought.
> 
> bdbg wouldn't do 2200 or even 2400/2300 with cas 8 so I am gonna take it to the haswell whenever I can.


You can start by not posting links to ebay auctions for those C7 sets in a thread called Ram Addicts.


----------



## Bullant

Thats some nice results on that board Sam









Some PSC on air cpu water Z97 OC Formula


----------



## tatmMRKIV

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hotrod717*
> 
> You can start by not posting links to ebay auctions for those C7 sets in a thread called Ram Addicts.


I only post them when I can't get them
like when they are outta my price range or am broke

or would you rather me not let you guys know? I mean my thought process was better you guys than some noobs off ebay but Nevermind I guess

Should these be good for some LN2 usage? http://www.ebay.com/itm/261404047735


----------



## Sam OCX

CFR on MSI


----------



## RKDxpress

So I learned to over clock my ram for my first time today. After ordering new ram (f3 2400c10d 8gtx) I thought I'd give it a try with the old stuff. 4gb- 2x2gb Kingston value ram 1333 at 9 9 9 24 running on 1.5v. After playing all day 2000 at 10 14 14 36 running on 1.6v. Is that about normal over clock? Watched nice youtube vid that had me check each step with maxxmem2. (z97x soc force, 4770k setup)


----------



## MehlstaubtheCat

1333 at 2000 ?


----------



## robbo2

Should have went with the Xpower over the Mpower lol. Great results Sam.


----------



## Mikecdm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *robbo2*
> 
> Should have went with the Xpower over the Mpower lol. Great results Sam.


I take it you already have the Mpower?


----------



## robbo2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mikecdm*
> 
> I take it you already have the Mpower?


Yeah man. Mpower AC. It's not bad, can run 2600 psc as long as it's 2T lol. 1T just will not post.


----------



## 636cc of fury

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *robbo2*
> 
> Yeah man. Mpower AC. It's not bad, can run 2600 psc as long as it's 2T lol. 1T just will not post.


You are on the wrong yellow board


----------



## tatmMRKIV

motherboards.. decisions decisions
I still can't decide what board I should probably get..

is there any reason for my to swap out my z87m ocf ?


----------



## robbo2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *636cc of fury*
> 
> You are on the wrong yellow board


Tell Asrock to sell them in Australia! Haha 1 sale guaranteed at least


----------



## Mikecdm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *robbo2*
> 
> Yeah man. Mpower AC. It's not bad, can run 2600 psc as long as it's 2T lol. 1T just will not post.


I know that board too well, many hours of frustration.


----------



## CL3P20

First time with PSC in a long while here.. trying to test CL8 with my gimped 3770k imc.. > 2300mhz isnt happening with this chip

**what is a relative max for vccsa on water? Up to 1.22v and still having random reboots and bsod..runs strong until ~loop16.. then reboot.. got me scratching my head.

**8-11-7-26 1T @ 2300 going now.. had some training issues it seems.. with 9-10-9-28 kit of Ripjaw. So need to retest with new cpu


----------



## coolhandluke41

^^ I think you should be trying cl7 instead of cl8,most PSCs should do [email protected] (what mobo ,memtewakit ?)
P.S. there is some helpful info in this thread for Z77 (page 13 and up )
tRRD ,tWCL and tRAS are the key on Z77


----------



## tatmMRKIV

what should I start with exactly?

just the tertiaries? I like where the time is headed so I don't wanna slow it up too bad

nvm answered myself


----------



## hotrod717

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *coolhandluke41*
> 
> ^^ I think you should be trying cl7 instead of cl8,most PSCs should do [email protected] (what mobo ,memtewakit ?)
> P.S. there is some helpful info in this thread for Z77 (page 13 and up )
> tRRD ,tWCL and tRAS are the key on Z77


What voltage? I have no problem running most common modern timings in quad (8gig)with 1.68v like 2400 - 9-11-11-31-1t and 2666 11-13-13-36-2t with psc, but haven't locked on to that magical cas dropping mojo. Two strong sets of 2000mhz Flares imho. I have some cold a/c duct into the front of my case and can deal with some lite heat. 1.7 - 1.72v ? Or am am I being too conservative?


----------



## coolhandluke41

1.73v~1.77v for 1200 7-11-7


----------



## CL3P20

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *coolhandluke41*
> 
> ^^ I think you should be trying cl7 instead of cl8,most PSCs should do [email protected] (what mobo ,memtewakit ?)
> P.S. there is some helpful info in this thread for Z77 (page 13 and up )
> tRRD ,tWCL and tRAS are the key on Z77


7-11-7- tight; was fine, but my IMC is so trashed CL7 was topping around 2170ish.. 2200 would POST and fail immediately. Gave up pushing with the IMC in the floor so hard.. got a little pentium I can play with once I update the damn BIOS on this Xpower.

**got some BBSE in the mail today too ..finally acquiring something other than HC9 and CFR lolz.


----------



## hotrod717

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *coolhandluke41*
> 
> 1.73v~1.77v for 1200 7-11-7


Thanks will be trying for this tomorrow morning.


----------



## coolhandluke41

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CL3P20*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *coolhandluke41*
> 
> ^^ I think you should be trying cl7 instead of cl8,most PSCs should do [email protected] (what mobo ,memtewakit ?)
> 
> P.S. there is some helpful info in this thread for Z77 (page 13 and up )
> 
> tRRD ,tWCL and tRAS are the key on Z77
> 
> 
> 
> 7-11-7- tight; was fine, but my IMC is so trashed CL7 was topping around 2170ish.. 2200 would POST and fail immediately. Gave up pushing with the IMC in the floor so hard.. got a little pentium I can play with once I update the damn BIOS on this Xpower.
> 
> **got some BBSE in the mail today too ..finally acquiring something other than HC9 and CFR lolz.
Click to expand...

post some results once you get them ,I can't wait for my mobo to arrive..I'm aching for some freezing fun once again


----------



## Bullant

Been testing some random PSC memory on the EK SS plate and the EK copper HS plates,its really good for testing memory if you have a single stage.My single stage used here is just a little danfose,not the coldest of temps but nice and quite,so for this testing "memory" temps were about -25 and CPU on water.
My Single stage temps are about -35 to -40 but as I didn't prep the EK plates correctly I was loosing a little cold,also you tend to loose a little anyway as you have to get the cold down to the memory's.Only insulation used here is vas on the board and I normally use painters tape over the dim slots not being used,no fan is needed when temps are not so cold.









Z97 OC Formula and Z97 Gigabyte OC Force,also havnt used best binned PSC memory here
http://postimage.org/
http://postimage.org/
http://postimg.org/image/vnp0apas9/full/
http://postimg.org/image/b4xip7s55/full/
http://postimage.org/
http://postimage.org/
http://postimg.org/image/fbo5oi4fp/full/
http://postimg.org/image/5nkhonhur/full/


----------



## coolhandluke41

where did you get that yellow CPU-Z ?


----------



## 636cc of fury

Some more Samsung @ air:



http://imgur.com/RcX86Ak


Second 4790K tested under LN2, not too bad











http://imgur.com/OALKvgH


----------



## Bullant

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *coolhandluke41*
> 
> where did you get that yellow CPU-Z ?


http://www.cpuid.com/downloads/cpu-z/1.69-asr-setup-en.exe

Nice loud


----------



## CL3P20

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bullant*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *coolhandluke41*
> 
> where did you get that yellow CPU-Z ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.cpuid.com/downloads/cpu-z/1.69-asr-setup-en.exe
> 
> Nice loud
Click to expand...

*using the yellow skin for my moa subs..









**Good stuff l0ud - lolzorz @ tRef


----------



## Bullant

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CL3P20*
> 
> *using the yellow skin for my moa subs..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> **Good stuff l0ud - lolzorz @ tRef


Yeah mate its got some nice color in the cpuz skin









Oh and good luck with moa CL3P


----------



## CL3P20

thanks Bull.. should be interesting this year

*playing with some 32m and Pentium.. just feeling out this IMC a bit.. Took some coaxing.. but managed about 4.4ghz for cache on air.



**Need ramdisk and OS to polish this off.. but looking ok so far. This was very stable, running huge wazza and back to back tests for tuning RTL and IO.


----------



## Formula44

Dear Master Memory, need a little help here









I have a pair decent Kingston KVR BDBG, 1 stick suddenly wont work on new platform (I put on LGA775 both of them works well). I try to flash using SPD tools from one to another but still wont works







. Any idea what should i do to make the broken sticks works again?

Thanks.


----------



## Speedster159

Two 8GB kits or one 16GB kit?


----------



## Bullant

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CL3P20*
> 
> thanks Bull.. should be interesting this year
> 
> *playing with some 32m and Pentium.. just feeling out this IMC a bit.. Took some coaxing.. but managed about 4.4ghz for cache on air.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> **Need ramdisk and OS to polish this off.. but looking ok so far. This was very stable, running huge wazza and back to back tests for tuning RTL and IO.


Looking good,I haven't tested these chips yet but that looks good for air,could be a nice chip on cold.

Was just thinking what price we going to see these secondhand Pentium chips resale for because there going to be a lot of them lol


----------



## Kimir

Quick question for the ram gurus, what max voltage you'd put on air, I've seen on the bot some guys using the same RAM I use with tighter timing and I'd like to try (9-12-12 2800Mhz, things like that).
So far I did 2700Mhz with stock timing/voltage (10-12-12-31-1T and 1.65v).
Oh and I mean only for bench, not 24/7 of course.


----------



## tatmMRKIV

2.03 for samsung on haswell
I did a consecutive 32m runs with that before because I accidentally hit Ok. that was in the winter though.

thats pretty much the max though.. I think you might have a lil wiggle room after that but I also think you should be able to do 32m runs with much less V if you have good samples


----------



## tatmMRKIV

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *636cc of fury*
> 
> Some more Samsung @ air:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://imgur.com/RcX86Ak
> 
> 
> Second 4790K tested under LN2, not too bad
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://imgur.com/OALKvgH


Those scores are the stuff dreams are made of right there!\

sorry for double post. IUhave so many tabs open I meant to post this last night xD


----------



## Kimir

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tatmMRKIV*
> 
> 2.03 for samsung on haswell
> I did a consecutive 32m runs with that before because I accidentally hit Ok. that was in the winter though.
> 
> thats pretty much the max though.. I think you might have a lil wiggle room after that but I also think you should be able to do 32m runs with much less V if you have good samples


Ok thanks, saw two set for sell on hwbot running 2800c9 with 1.96-2v. I will see when I get a new cpu, my IMC isn't that geat.


----------



## tatmMRKIV

my crappy IMC 4770k did it with 9-12-12-25 @2.03 on air..


----------



## Kimir

I'm talking about my 4930k here, I don't really want to push the vsa at 1.3, oh wait I don't really care on that CPU in fact, since I want to get it replaced. Stupid me.


----------



## MehlstaubtheCat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kimir*
> 
> I'm talking about my 4930k here, I don't really want to push the vsa at 1.3, oh wait I don't really care on that CPU in fact, since I want to get it replaced. Stupid me.


LOL, love this ^^


----------



## coolhandluke41

just out of boredom 100 strap (1.65v)
9-9-9-27-1 possible with little v


----------



## sabishiihito

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sam OCX*
> 
> Fooling around with MOA hardware.


How's that Xpower board, Sam? For some reason I've been fiending for one.


----------



## Sam OCX

Getting 1333 to work with PSC wasn't easy on my setup. It might also be my IMC that doesn't like the MSI board since it behaved like a reject IMC would.
I'd have to test it with another CPU (ETA next week) before I could recommend this board.


----------



## sabishiihito

Well I have problems with PSC at 1333 on any board but Asrock Z87 OC Formula, so that wouldn't make much difference


----------



## CL3P20

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sam OCX*
> 
> Getting 1333 to work with PSC wasn't easy on my setup. It might also be my IMC that doesn't like the MSI board since it behaved like a reject IMC would.
> I'd have to test it with another CPU (ETA next week) before I could recommend this board.


Seem to be a struggle once you pass ~2500mhz or so? ...Just wondering because even Z87 with new BIOS is a real *itch to find stability, once the PSC speeds start climbing. Seems like some setting I dont have ability to adjust is 'too tight' and making things fall apart on me, nearing 2600... regardless of RTL's, tertiary or volts..


----------



## sabishiihito

G.Skill Ripjaws X 2200C7 on Gigabyte Z97X-SOC Force. Can't get 2600+ with these sticks on this setup at least, but 2400C8 with tCWL6 and tight tertiary timings paired with 4.8GHz on CPU and 4.5GHz uncore makes for a nice 32M run.


----------



## CL3P20

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sabishiihito*
> 
> G.Skill Ripjaws X 2200C7 on Gigabyte Z97X-SOC Force. Can't get 2600+ with these sticks on this setup at least, but 2400C8 with tCWL6 and tight tertiary timings paired with 4.8GHz on CPU and 4.5GHz uncore makes for a nice 32M run.


Nice Ram.

**Proper OS would make a nicer 32m run.. you stand to shave near 20s off with OS and tweaks at those timings and speed


----------



## centvalny

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sabishiihito*
> 
> G.Skill Ripjaws X 2200C7 on Gigabyte Z97X-SOC Force. Can't get 2600+ with these sticks on this setup at least,


Try TWRRD DR @ 5


----------



## rivaldokfc

some F3-17600CL7D-4GBPIS kits arrived, any opinion on this model?


----------



## tatmMRKIV

you are super lucky. I was about to buy some and one ended up being damaged, and the rest not for sale...

so I got ripjaws X versions


----------



## sabishiihito

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *centvalny*
> 
> Try TWRRD DR @ 5


Tried that before, it just seems the only PSC I have that can do 2600+ are the 2000C6 Pi. I have two separate kits of 2200C7 Ripjaws X (one set black PCB, one set green PCB), four sticks of 2000C7 Flares, a bunch of 2000C9 Tridents, but the Pi sticks trump them all.


----------



## tatmMRKIV

yeah i am sure they do.. hopefully the guy gets the black pcb kit RMAd and can sell it to me then


----------



## 161029

http://www.overclock.net/t/1500686/mushkin-stealth-another-wonder-ram

Just in case anybody didn't see it.

I didn't search up any other reviews of this kit but I thought it might be worth a shot for those willing to try.


----------



## tatmMRKIV

the term wonder is used very losely in that thread.. I just snagged some evo corsa BFR on ebay

http://www.ebay.com/itm/GEIL-EVO-CORSA-PC3-19200-2400-MHZ-4GB-X-4-QC-KIT-CL-9-11-10-28-/201121367640?pt=US_Memory_RAM_&hash=item2ed3c48658

first kit of gieI am pretty excited!
ever since I saw all those broken 250k points scores on RoG memtweak with their kits I been interested


----------



## sabishiihito

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tatmMRKIV*
> 
> the term wonder is used very losely in that thread.. I just snagged some evo corsa BFR on ebay
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/GEIL-EVO-CORSA-PC3-19200-2400-MHZ-4GB-X-4-QC-KIT-CL-9-11-10-28-/201121367640?pt=US_Memory_RAM_&hash=item2ed3c48658
> 
> first kit of gieI am pretty excited!
> ever since I saw all those broken 250k points scores on RoG memtweak with their kits I been interested


YOOOOOOOOOU!!!! YOU OUTBID ME!


----------



## coolhandluke41

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tatmMRKIV*
> 
> the term wonder is used very losely in that thread.. I just snagged some evo corsa BFR on ebay
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/GEIL-EVO-CORSA-PC3-19200-2400-MHZ-4GB-X-4-QC-KIT-CL-9-11-10-28-/201121367640?pt=US_Memory_RAM_&hash=item2ed3c48658


nice kit ...never played with Geil,BFR are the only Hynix I like ,hope you enjoy it


----------



## tatmMRKIV

@ sabashihito: lol you mean you _tried_ to outbid me... I was on those since the start when there was 6 views

I usually like to play with people before I swoop in at the 7 second mark. I needed some x79 ram and am having no luck tracking down some descent MFR so I figured I would make them mine

@luke.. I can't wait! I got a z97 I havent even powered on yet. waiting on some new parts so I don't have to tear down my z87.

got some c7 2200 ripjaws on the way as well...

might just might pick up so c11 2666 avexir MSI edition for 110 or some c12 2800, or some c10 2600 g.skill
as well
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=9SIA0ST0DW8029
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=9SIA0ST0B32412
maybe some 2nd hand 2933 g.skills or some c10 2800 kingston hyper x to try n find some MFR


----------



## rivaldokfc

the GeiL looks like using Samsung ICs to hit 2400c9?


----------



## tatmMRKIV

nope its hynix BFR

rule of thumb samsung ICs' timings are almost always 9-11-11-31 for 2400


----------



## Red1776

my favorite three types of ram


----------



## centvalny

Been waiting for these 2 boards











http://imgur.com/J5ragEQ





http://imgur.com/i2bZxaW





http://imgur.com/UiJJwq1


----------



## tatmMRKIV

they need to hurry up n release the impact already! lol
I am still waiting for those 2 boards lol

I just grabbed Super Talent Project X W2000UX2GP 2GB (2 x 1GB)
I payed a pretty penny but arent these super overclockable? I can return them if not


----------



## Sam OCX

As far as I know, STT based their "high-voltage" 2000C9 sets on 1Gbit Samsung, which haven't been relevant for at least five years now.


----------



## tatmMRKIV

it says micron on the picture

probably would be better off finding some crucials huh?

I think I got a score mixed up because I thought someone hit 3000 with these on z97 when the processors werent out yet

it was some project X sticks though I am pretty sure. I am gonna test them and then if they aren't any better than the PSC I have laying around I will return it

I got 15 days from receipt


----------



## sabishiihito

D9KPT?


----------



## tatmMRKIV

If I keep it I will let you know


----------



## 636cc of fury

Posted this in the Frozen Path thread, but figured you guys would like to see some pics as well











http://imgur.com/GOPvZjZ





http://imgur.com/mbEvIsL





http://imgur.com/e3JiJzH





http://imgur.com/Kb3saJp


----------



## rivaldokfc

is the LN2 for retail? or just for making some noise?


----------



## 636cc of fury

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rivaldokfc*
> 
> is the LN2 for retail? or just for making some noise?


I assume the board will be retail as mine shipped in a retail box with serial and all, as for how many or when they will be available I have no idea. Will make some noise tomorrow when I refill


----------



## sabishiihito

http://www.ebay.com/itm/111405051833

2200C7 Pi sticks, however the seller is in China and has 0 feedback.


----------



## Sam OCX

Check post #3626









In other news, found relative stability with PSC at 1333 8-12-8 on Xpower:


----------



## sabishiihito

I can't tell if I'm daft or my equipment is, I have four 1150 boards at the moment (M6E, Z87 OCF, Z97X SOCF, M7G) and struggle to get 2600+ with PSC even with the likes of 2200C7 Ripjaws, 2000C7 Flares, 2000C6 Pi. Easiest seems to be the Asrock, I did a 4.9GHz 1333C8 32M run on that one with the Pi sticks.


----------



## tatmMRKIV

damn I need pi sticks... all i was able to get was ripjaws X
lol you really shouldn't have linked that


@ sab Lucky i want an soc force LN2.. I have a feeling I won't be able to ever find one for sale

lil binning on the 3930k c1
@1.67 on air
the green pcb sticks are better than the black pcb sticks
off to tighten timings and try n get a reasonable score...

in a few hours I will come back with a higher cpu overclock and a tiny bit tighter timings. I am gonna do 7-11-7, I stopped midway through first run to tighten to 7-10-7 but it SQ05'd at loop 6 so I went to 7-10-10

my last score was with a 37x instead of 38 and I think thats where most of the improvement came from, so I am gonna come back with 39 or 40... LOL I accidentally booted it with x47 = 5750mhz I think luckily I went into bios to tighten ram timings or I would have completely overlooked it

I am probably gonna sell the black kit, as a heads up
depends on the c7 2133 i have on the way


----------



## coolhandluke41

she's here..(open link in new tab )


----------



## Bullant

Nice Loud ,I missed pickup yesterday of my board so have to wait to Monday now

Nice CHL,its a great board


----------



## DarthBaggins

Just picked this up last night for the Frankenstein:


----------



## tatmMRKIV

much better


----------



## 636cc of fury

IMC binning underway on Giga Z97X SOC Force LN2

air memory clock: 1.9v 3600


http://imgur.com/LR084tS



LN2 memory clock: 2.2v 4000

and just for the lulz, some 32M at DDR3 4000











http://imgur.com/sSD2KeP



pics



http://imgur.com/DcTqUFf





http://imgur.com/SiIBp1T





http://imgur.com/QxDvq0e


----------



## websmile

Nice insulation
Fast test on some new backup mems, I sold too much and had to get a new kit :/


----------



## CL3P20

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sam OCX*
> 
> Check post #3626
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In other news, found relative stability with PSC at 1333 8-12-8 on Xpower:


What kind of black magic are you using? Was chicken blood sufficient.. or will I have to purchase a goat to appease the MSI memory demons? Either way..it would be great just to have a memory profile that actually loads/posts..

*I think your quite possibly the only person to ever clock 1333 PSC on MSI that wasnt totally broken for performance, that I have seen.

**Nice, work. I look forward to see more. 

@ L0ud - Solid !!


----------



## tatmMRKIV

dammit I just want to break 7m I was SO close... My cpu won't go past 4.9. I tried to get it to 5ghz all night. even with 1.41 volts like the last owner was doing but no dice. I kept getting widows repair screen

now that I got the teritiaries adjusted to actually pass 32M. this board of mine is too damn finnicky... I really hope that BB2 I bought off splave shows up soon.


----------



## sabishiihito

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CL3P20*
> 
> Nice Ram.
> 
> **Proper OS would make a nicer 32m run.. you stand to shave near 20s off with OS and tweaks at those timings and speed


Different board but same sticks and CPU on Windows 7 with large system cache and disable paging NT executive tweaks along with setting core affinity and realtime priority for Super Pi didn't net much gain over the untweaked Win8.1 run.


----------



## tatmMRKIV

lol I need to hook up my z97


----------



## centvalny

Pentium + Samsung



http://imgur.com/L2HfLQf


----------



## coolhandluke41

^^ nice Dumo







,how is the IMC on this chips binning require ?


----------



## tatmMRKIV

what is max safe air v for PSC?

BFR=


----------



## sabishiihito

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tatmMRKIV*
> 
> what is max safe air v for PSC?
> 
> BFR=


Are those the Geil sticks? Can your SB-E chip's IMC do 2400+?


----------



## tatmMRKIV

yup those are the geil my IMC can do 2500 but I am playing with 125blk at the moment and its been a lil finnicky getting past 2350 with the multiplier I am using to hit 4888mhz

bout to drop multi and do 2400 next

but ddr3 mhz doesn't really do anything for my pi scores atm and i am trying to break 7m so I am not too concerned with 2400 at the moment
I have to try n balance my CPU clock

and my z87m ocf isn't posting atm despite all the 3 chips I have... one does some scaling to 5ghz @ 1.35but not really windows loading yet

I had a 1.26v 4.8 on auto but the mobo started being finnicky.. I am gonna wait on the new ssd and psu to start working on the z97 soc force


----------



## robbo2

Mpower AC with G.Skill 2200 C7 sticks + Pentium


----------



## 636cc of fury

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *robbo2*
> 
> Mpower AC with G.Skill 2200 C7 sticks + Pentium


Wow great job robbo, that has to be the fastest 4G time on an MSI board with PSC!

Glad to see legacy ic's working on another vendor's board


----------



## robbo2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *636cc of fury*
> 
> Wow great job robbo, that has to be the fastest 4G time on an MSI board with PSC!
> 
> Glad to see legacy ic's working on another vendor's board


Thanks man. Yeah been pretty surprised with this board. If I was using a 4770K it would have been much faster too. These pentiums have a great IMC.


----------



## tatmMRKIV

finally
thanks Geil BFR


----------



## websmile

Yes, IMCs on the Pentiums do quite well, relatively low SA/IO voltage for 1333 even on good old Z87










Nice bfr, I think I saw a Geil kit on ebay lately


----------



## coolhandluke41

hey guys ..how the [email protected]$#$ you install XP on Z97 (OCF) ??









nvm ..got it


----------



## Mikecdm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *robbo2*
> 
> Mpower AC with G.Skill 2200 C7 sticks + Pentium


I got 2666 to boot once and then the mouse didn't want to work.


----------



## robbo2

What has MSI done!


----------



## coolhandluke41

very interesting ,well done Sir robbo2


----------



## 636cc of fury

Impressive for sure robbo, a complete turn around for MSI in one generation. Can those 12's be tightened to 11's in the tertiaries?


----------



## robbo2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *coolhandluke41*
> 
> very interesting ,well done Sir robbo2


Thanks man
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *636cc of fury*
> 
> Impressive for sure robbo, a complete turn around for MSI in one generation. Can those 12's be tightened to 11's in the tertiaries?


Never got around to testing. I just backed them off and a few other things right from the start, but ran out of LN2 before I could test them. I'm certainly impressed. MSI never had a good rep for ram clocking.


----------



## 636cc of fury

Holy Grail IMC!

For all the naysayers, it's always been about IMC strength and this further strengthens all evidence that ic quality is equally important as the former.

My 2400 c8's have never been able to do this, EVER and on this chip I can loop 32M, with waza all day. Prime candidate for 2800 c6 I think.

vdimm was set at 1.92v in bios

100 strap



http://imgur.com/LFTp8CG



125 strap



http://imgur.com/Nd7t2Wi


----------



## robbo2

Just saw your post on FB. That's epic man! fingers crossed you get some 2800+ C6 action!


----------



## cstkl1

a lot of things are changing on DC
I am really trying to get 2666 C10 1t tRDRD 4 on BFRs..Stable on this cpu.

Before always stuck at 2600 2t on [email protected] All on tRDRD 4.. to get it to boot on 1t RDRD 4 before on 4770k was already difficult but on DC.. was just like magic. NO issue whatsoever.
4770k for the 2400 C9 1t to run perfect VCSSA =+0.300. Analogue +0.200, Digial +0.100, Xtalk 1.2v

Take note i am running 4 ssd's + 2 HDD + 2 GPU Titan Blacks at the fastest PCIE preset + Creative Zx + Rams 2400 C9 4x4gb C9 1t, RTL 41,42 IOL 4 , tRDRD 4

U would think the IMC would take a toll on this.. but on DC.. it was like nothing..

IMC still 0.800 stock
CPU Analogue Voltage -.200 = 0.800v.
CPU Digital Voltage +0.100 = 1.1v ( still same as 4770k )
xtalk now testing at 0.6v

This is freaking new for me. Redefines haswell imc strength.
how are u guys faring on DC.

Been out of ram clocking for a damn long while. Seriously feel like busting out all my psc kits again. Last was on 4770k at 2400 mhz C8 4x2gb 1.66v Stable. but needed insane amount of voltage on IMC and CPU analogue...


----------



## centvalny

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *coolhandluke41*
> 
> ^^ nice Dumo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ,how is the IMC on this chips binning require ?


Tested 3 pentiums and all can do sammys and bbse 2666+ C8, haven't try valids though

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *robbo2*
> 
> What has MSI done!


Awesome runs robbo


----------



## sabishiihito

Samsung 4Gbit Q-die on Patriot Viper 3 2x8GB DDR3-2400C10.

http://s947.photobucket.com/user/Calvin_Summerlin/media/IMG_1224_zpsd274a079.jpg.html
http://s947.photobucket.com/user/Calvin_Summerlin/media/IMG_1225_zps0ed02237.jpg.html


----------



## coolhandluke41

pretty much where I left off with Samsung (2.03v)



-some signs of life from BFR,..just couldn't get it 32M stable 2666 c9-12-11-21







(won't scale above 1.81v)
-PSC and BBSE still no-go (just like Z87..little disappointed


----------



## 636cc of fury

CHL what do you mean PSC and BBSE is a no go?


----------



## centvalny

^^Probly IMC?


----------



## websmile

Grab yourself a 3258, CHL, should be easiest way to rule out that IMC is the problem, I have same impression of Pentium K like Dumo. Tested several of these ( more than I wanted







) and can run psc for example easily at 4,5ghz CPU and 2740 mem tight even on Z87 OCFM with bad beta Bios^^. IMC voltages can vary, but all of these were able to run at least 2600 tight with PSC/BBSE


----------



## coolhandluke41

OK,..will grab 3258 today


----------



## groundzero9

I have a quick question. I just bought *this kit* for my sig rig. I'm trying to get it down to cl9 2400, but regardless of the other timings, I get an instant crash and sent into a restart loop. cl10 2666 also results in the same thing. Do I have to play with sub-timings, or is there something else I can try?


----------



## tatmMRKIV

those aren't compatible with those speeds
those are CFR ICs I think, they will do more mhz than that pretty easily but they aren't low cas sticks by any means.

so with these you can loosen timings and do high mhz. but not really much else


----------



## Sam OCX

As those are 8GB sticks rated DDR3-2666, they must be Hynix MFR (dual-sided). Unless you have a very good set, running 1200MHz CL9 or 1333MHz CL10 with MFR can take more than 1.75V.


----------



## groundzero9

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tatmMRKIV*
> 
> those aren't compatible with those speeds
> those are CFR ICs I think, they will do more mhz than that pretty easily but they aren't low cas sticks by any means.
> 
> so with these you can loosen timings and do high mhz. but not really much else


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sam OCX*
> 
> As those are 8GB sticks rated DDR3-2666, they must be Hynix MFR (dual-sided). Unless you have a very good set, running 1200MHz CL9 or 1333MHz CL10 with MFR can take more than 1.75V.


Thank you both for the info. I was able to get them up to 2800mhz 11-13-13-31 1T 1.65v no problem, and still maintain my cpu OC.


----------



## coolhandluke41

Testing G3258 and G3440


----------



## sabishiihito

Just playing with my L331C501 chip on Asus M6F and Team 2666C11 double-sided MFR.


----------



## DarthBaggins

Here's what is posted on the side of the Dominator GT's I picked up:


----------



## coolhandluke41

Flare


P.S. don't know why all my screenshots look so bad


----------



## robbo2

Very nice Luke!


----------



## websmile

@Darthbaggins - Nanya ICs, not sure you will become very happy if you search high oc
@CHL These Pentiums are nice, aren´t they?







- much fun and a good option to check if IMCs or mems/board are a problem if something doesn´t work


----------



## DarthBaggins

I don't really plan to oc too high on this set of gt's, even though the new board should turn better results than the 990fx mobo I had


----------



## Sam OCX

CFR 1466 on Xpower:


----------



## coolhandluke41

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *websmile*
> 
> @Darthbaggins - Nanya ICs, not sure you will become very happy if you search high oc
> @CHL These Pentiums are nice, aren´t they?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - much fun and a good option to check if IMCs or mems/board are a problem if something doesn´t work


They are







,I was blown away with the first one I tried ,. that G3258 was the last one they had.
Thanks for recommendation


----------



## Sam OCX

Pentium IMCs seem very nice indeed.


----------



## Bullant

Nice Sam,seems they are really nice imc

Will grab a couple today


----------



## coolhandluke41

I don't know ...my G3528 have wounded IMC







..can't do 2600+ anymore ,can't even do tight 2600 ..


P.S. it will still do 5.0 +2800c9 Samsung tho...


----------



## sabishiihito

Sad panda is sad.


----------



## coolhandluke41

I was gunning for 2750 and left the IMC *ICC* Voltage voltage on AUTO ,last voltage reported was 1.26v in bios and I know it was climbing with every BCLK tick ,so be careful around that # ,someone might want to mention this to Nick ,just my 2c

P.S. this is on first bios


----------



## centvalny

Prep test for M7I valid run... 2X4gb air



http://imgur.com/kO0EmUk


----------



## 636cc of fury

More testing of the Gigabyte Z97X SOC Force LN2

cpu @ LN2 and memory air cooled while I figure out this MFR clocking beast











http://imgur.com/CNA2D3J




http://imgur.com/B0vAJ7w


----------



## DarthBaggins

Good to see how capable these SOC Force mobo's are, I'll be finally firing mine up tonight once I air-bleed my loop.







Also glad I decided to get it over the gaming mobos


----------



## jjjc_93

Mpower seems to be the real deal this time! 2600 6-9-6 isn't too bad. Couldn't train 2666 c6 this time but I'm on a new chip/imc that didn't do too well on air so I'll need to test another chip. Can't believe I'm binning haswell for imc now


----------



## sabishiihito

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarthBaggins*
> 
> Good to see how capable these SOC Force mobo's are, I'll be finally firing mine up tonight once I air-bleed my loop.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also glad I decided to get it over the gaming mobos


I must be really doing something wrong with mine, or my particular board is bugged/broken. I wonder if it could be a PSU issue.


----------



## Kimir

Is it possible that those Crucial Ballistix Sport to be samsung wonder ram based? that low profile and 1.35v....


----------



## tatmMRKIV

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820148657
if you want magic sticks from crucial these are them


----------



## websmile

Fast tests on 4790K -how about an IMC at 5ghz 2600 C8 tight that is undervolted for 0,1;0,1 and 0,05 on SA and IO-A and IO-D?







Generally DC seem to have at least acceptable IMCs


----------



## coolhandluke41

looking good jjjc_93 & websmile


----------



## websmile

Thx, I varied IMC voltage because it became unlikely my board works ok, but it seems real, 1333 at around stock voltage, undervolted worked as well but needed a bump upwards - and even 3258 needed more at 1300 and 1333, much more...


----------



## sabishiihito

Profound sadness


----------



## jjjc_93

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *coolhandluke41*
> 
> looking good jjjc_93 & websmile


Cheers mate, have been away from 32m for far too long


----------



## coolhandluke41

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *websmile*
> 
> Thx, I varied IMC voltage because it became unlikely my board works ok, but it seems real, 1333 at around stock voltage, undervolted worked as well but needed a bump upwards - and even 3258 needed more at 1300 and 1333, much more...


funny you mention IO voltages ..I just got another G3258 (same batch ) and I had to significantly lower my IO ,I couldn't run 2800 Samsung with Auto-unlike the first chip ,hopefully this is good sign


----------



## coolhandluke41

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jjjc_93*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *coolhandluke41*
> 
> looking good jjjc_93 & websmile
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers mate, have been away from 32m for far too long
Click to expand...

Same here ,..I miss 32M ,glad to see you back at it ...this should be interesting

P.S. I see you got the right sticks too


----------



## coolhandluke41

edited


----------



## 636cc of fury

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jjjc_93*
> 
> Mpower seems to be the real deal this time! 2600 6-9-6 isn't too bad. Couldn't train 2666 c6 this time but I'm on a new chip/imc that didn't do too well on air so I'll need to test another chip. Can't believe I'm binning haswell for imc now


Killer run Jack!

MSI has come leaps and bounds just from Z87 > Z97, and as for the IMC's just one more thing to bin on these potato cpu's


----------



## Sam OCX

Buy a random set or 2400C9 Samsung they said, what can possibly go wrong they said ...


----------



## sabishiihito

Finally got these 2000C6 Pi sticks to pass 2600C8 again, they do not seem to like high vDIMM on ROG boards.


----------



## websmile

Nice set of Samsungs, Sam








@Sabishihito good to see you finally succeeded at 2600


----------



## 636cc of fury

Rebinning all my ram on the good IMC cpu:

1.94v no waza (this kit has has never ran over 2666 32M stable)



http://imgur.com/XIisOE4


Thanks to my team mate Zeneffect for dropping off 6 dimms of 2133 c8 RipX to bin









1.9v



http://imgur.com/epW9qQA




http://imgur.com/tj2b2Z4


----------



## 636cc of fury

Same potato cpu I have tested with 3 different dimms (2x MFR, 1xCFR) and all max at the same. Wanted to make sure it wasn't voltages / settings hence 3 different dimms, but regardless, good old post code 23. Time to try another cpu.



http://imgur.com/JKvZwKF





http://imgur.com/1RJlth7





http://imgur.com/WYG0fpm


----------



## DarthBaggins

Love that mobo


----------



## tatmMRKIV

I want one of those mobos so freaking bad. I am going nuts searching for one.


----------



## DarthBaggins

Love my SOC- Force board but that LN2 model is nuts


----------



## tatmMRKIV

yup and now they are gone


----------



## coolhandluke41

I think ..I might found DC with decent IMC

100 strap (Flare)..getting bad efficiency at that bclk/RTL tho


----------



## 636cc of fury

"5 pack of bad times" per MikeCDM









PSC



http://imgur.com/XJuK1fh



BBSE



http://imgur.com/bZyCPmq



Samsung

2800



http://imgur.com/OFdYwnh



2858



http://imgur.com/V4uO0mf


----------



## jjjc_93

Dayum, looking pretty sharp for Pentium there


----------



## 636cc of fury

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jjjc_93*
> 
> Dayum, looking pretty sharp for Pentium there


I'm sure 58's are doable with any ic + cold, but IMC on this chip was poor as it needed 1.4 SA to finish 32M.


----------



## jjjc_93

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *636cc of fury*
> 
> I'm sure 58's are doable with any ic + cold, but IMC on this chip was poor as it needed 1.4 SA to finish 32M.


Too many damn poor IMCs out there!

Picked up a 4790k yesterday and I'm still looking for something that will run 2730 PSC on air (I have confirmed sticks) or 2850+ Samsung. This new chip runs samsung 2800 right enough, but with ridiculous iols.

More binning required









Of the 4 4790ks I've tested so far though, they all do 5ghz on air with 1.32v or under. Crazy


----------



## Bullant

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *coolhandluke41*
> 
> I think ..I might found DC with decent IMC
> 
> 100 strap (Flare)..getting bad efficiency at that bclk/RTL tho


Very nice Luke









Nice Pentium Loud


----------



## coolhandluke41

I'm having hard time with RTL on Mpower







..44/44 is the best I can get @1400 Samsung


----------



## 636cc of fury

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *coolhandluke41*
> 
> I'm having hard time with RTL on Mpower
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ..44/44 is the best I can get @1400 Samsung


Something to try on the Asrock, is 42, 43, *3*, 4 @ 2860 you will be pleasantly surprised


----------



## CL3P20

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *coolhandluke41*
> 
> I'm having hard time with RTL on Mpower
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ..44/44 is the best I can get @1400 Samsung


44 seems tighter than it should be.. I have similar situation. Try adjusting io comp to get it to play 'nice'.. this is working on my setup to hold 43/3 at +2600


----------



## jjjc_93

Mpower seems very touchy to IMC for RTL/IOL. Tried a few different chips and got a few different settings that would train. The worst chip and I couldn't train any tighter than 47/49 14/14 @ 2800 :O

Better chip got 43/44 4/4 working but nothing tighter. To be honest I find PSC nicer to use on Mpower Max than I do Samsung, which is a contrasting view to some other people


----------



## sabishiihito

Auto RTL/IOL changes with the particular CPU used???


----------



## tatmMRKIV

not really interested n them so I will ask

http://www.ebay.com/itm/G-Skill-Trident-F3-1600C7D-16GTX-/161375051218?pt=US_Memory_RAM_&hash=item2592b3ddd2

what ICs are these you think?

MFR or something? not used to seeing those timings


----------



## kevindd992002

What would be the best 2133 MHZ 2x4GB (8GB) kit that I can get for my Sandy Bridge system? Thanks.


----------



## sabishiihito

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tatmMRKIV*
> 
> not really interested n them so I will ask
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/G-Skill-Trident-F3-1600C7D-16GTX-/161375051218?pt=US_Memory_RAM_&hash=item2592b3ddd2
> 
> what ICs are these you think?
> 
> MFR or something? not used to seeing those timings


Samsung 4GBit, could be B-, D- or Q-die.


----------



## coolhandluke41

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *636cc of fury*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *coolhandluke41*
> 
> I'm having hard time with RTL on Mpower
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ..44/44 is the best I can get @1400 Samsung
> 
> 
> 
> Something to try on the Asrock, is 42, 43, *3*, 4 @ 2860 you will be pleasantly surprised
Click to expand...

will do George







Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CL3P20*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *coolhandluke41*
> 
> I'm having hard time with RTL on Mpower
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ..44/44 is the best I can get @1400 Samsung
> 
> 
> 
> 44 seems tighter than it should be.. I have similar situation. Try adjusting io comp to get it to play 'nice'.. this is working on my setup to hold 43/3 at +2600
Click to expand...

Yeah I got them little tighter by playing around with both RTL/IOL but 44/44 was IT


----------



## Mikecdm

I've gotten the hang of the samsungs on the Mpower max, but psc is a bad time every time. Didn't really mess with them at 2400, but 2666 is a bad time. I just stick to samsung on it. Even then, it took a bit of work to get samsung to work well. Time is still a good bit off though. I had to loosen up a few things to get 2858 to run compared to 2800.


----------



## Bullant

Very nice mike


----------



## tatmMRKIV

oh snaps I just got 4 bdbg sticks..adata 2000X sticks

well I got nothing better to do at the moment so some 32M to come

oh god.. nevermind.. they were so bad......no c7 2133 action
2 got into windows but failed very quickly

c9 2000 tridents I picked up were nothing special either


----------



## coolhandluke41

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mikecdm*
> 
> I've gotten the hang of the samsungs on the Mpower max, but psc is a bad time every time. Didn't really mess with them at 2400, but 2666 is a bad time. I just stick to samsung on it. Even then, it took a bit of work to get samsung to work well. Time is still a good bit off though. I had to loosen up a few things to get 2858 to run compared to 2800.


very nice Mike ,this are 2600 or 2666 kit ...v ?


----------



## Mikecdm

It's an old ivy time 2600 kit. Probably around 2.1v i think. Pretty sure they can run with less voltage on the asrock.


----------



## Sam OCX

some Panram 2400C11 results:

900MHz / 7-9-8-24 / 1.79V
1000MHz / 8-10-9-24 / 1.74V
1100MHz / 9-11-10-27 / 1.70V
1200MHz / 10-12-11-30 / 1.68V
1333MHz / 11-13-12-32 / 1.70V
1466MHz / 12-14-13-35 / 1.72V


----------



## Sam OCX

Some Ballistix:

1600C9 Sport:
900MHz / 7-9-9-24 / 1.83V
1000MHz / 8-10-10-27 / 1.76V
1100MHz / 9-11-11-30 / 1.69V
1200MHz / 10-12-12-32 / 1.66V

1866C9 Tactical:
900MHz / 6-7-8-24 / 1.73V
933MHz / 6-7-9-24 / 1.81V
1000MHz / 7-8-9-24 / 1.66V
1066MHz / 7-8-10-24 / 1.79V
1100MHz / 8-9-9-24 / 1.61V
1200MHz / 8-9-11-24 / 1.76V


----------



## coolhandluke41

^^ Nice reminder, I was thinking about Ballistix I have ,let see how they fair on OCF ..


----------



## kevindd992002

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kevindd992002*
> 
> What would be the best 2133 MHZ 2x4GB (8GB) kit that I can get for my Sandy Bridge system? Thanks.


BUMP!


----------



## coolhandluke41

I would try this kit
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820226504


----------



## 636cc of fury

2000 c6 Pi that has been collecting dust lol

2750 c6



http://imgur.com/NllxqJf



2666 c6



http://imgur.com/x0meTKO



4.5G Samsung



http://imgur.com/1zJIyzL


----------



## kevindd992002

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *coolhandluke41*
> 
> I would try this kit
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820226504


Are those known to be best performers? What chip do they use?

Also, is there still a GSkill RipjawsX 2133 8-9-8 as you recommended in your original message?


----------



## coolhandluke41

^^ nice PIS L0ud

@kevindd992002

don't know much about this kit but this have very nice trimmings and the price is not bad for what's out there ,you can also try this for more $ (I'm pretty sure this are Hynix and very slight chance that this are Samsung )
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820233661

P.S. I retracted my first choice of GSkill RipjawsX 2133 8-9-8 since this are 2Gb per stick and you want 4Gb ,try to find some Samsung 2133 or 2400 C9 kit


----------



## kevindd992002

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *coolhandluke41*
> 
> ^^ nice PIS L0ud
> 
> @kevindd992002
> 
> don't know much about this kit but this have very nice trimmings and the price is not bad for what's out there ,you can also try this for more $ (I'm pretty sure this are Hynix and very slight chance that this are Samsung )
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820233661
> 
> P.S. I retracted my first choice of GSkill RipjawsX 2133 8-9-8 since this are 2Gb per stick and you want 4Gb ,try to find some Samsung 2133 or 2400 C9 kit


Ok. So pretty much brand is irrelevant? I'm just reading that Corsair, nowadays, suck? And can you consider Hynix RAM modules to be always better than Samsungs?

Well, these are some Ripjaws X 2133's but are they any good?

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820231689&cm_re=ripjaws_x_8gb_2133-_-20-231-689-_-Product

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820231476&cm_re=ripjaws_x_8gb_2133-_-20-231-476-_-Product


----------



## sabishiihito

I wouldn't say Corsair sucks so much as it's more expensive than other brands that are using the same ICs and same speeds/timings. Compare these two 4x4GB DDR3-2400 C9 kits:

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820231521
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820233307

The Corsair kit is almost 50% more for the same IC bin. Both use Samsung 2Gbit D-die as those are the only chips that will do the listed spec.


----------



## coolhandluke41

noticed this run on HWBOT ..all of a sudden Hynix looking crazy good








http://hwbot.org/submission/2595335


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## tatmMRKIV

dayuum!


----------



## jimba86

does anyone know if the gskill tridentX 2666 cl11 kit is any good?


----------



## Kimir

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jimba86*
> 
> does anyone know if the gskill tridentX 2666 cl11 kit is any good?


Look 2 posts above.


----------



## Dum3

Need to improve eff and RTL,voltage was 2.12V


----------



## jjjc_93

2840 C6 anybody?


----------



## Red1776

CL 6?

wow, nice.


----------



## coolhandluke41

nicely done jjjc_93








P.S. 1.76v -is your voltage related to bclk ?


----------



## Sam OCX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jimba86*
> 
> does anyone know if the gskill tridentX 2666 cl11 kit is any good?


New kits are single-sided MFR.
If you want decent CFR, a good place to look are old 2133 9-11-10 and 2666 11-13-13 kits.


----------



## kevindd992002

@coolhandluke41

Have you read my pending question above?


----------



## jjjc_93

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *coolhandluke41*
> 
> nicely done jjjc_93
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P.S. 1.76v -is your voltage related to bclk ?


Thanks buddy









Voltage is reading from vccin, vcore was 1.2 or something like that


----------



## 636cc of fury

Killing it Jack!

2840 is the sauce, I'm sure with 9-9-7 on the bottom thirds you have 16's easy


----------



## jjjc_93

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *636cc of fury*
> 
> Killing it Jack!
> 
> 2840 is the sauce, I'm sure with 9-9-7 on the bottom thirds you have 16's easy


Thanks a bunch man, you guys have been laying down some awesome times, I'm having to work hard









I think there is a board issue with the gene at the moment with training 9-9-7 on those thirds, but once I get around that I should see 16s.


----------



## 636cc of fury

2400 c8's aging nicely



http://imgur.com/qiU5pWm


----------



## jjjc_93

Almost 19s with psc on air, strong!


----------



## robbo2

Very nice loud!


----------



## jimba86

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sam OCX*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *jimba86*
> 
> does anyone know if the gskill tridentX 2666 cl11 kit is any good?
> 
> 
> 
> New kits are single-sided MFR.
> If you want decent CFR, a good place to look are old 2133 9-11-10 and 2666 11-13-13 kits.
Click to expand...

So would a May 2014 kit be CFR??

And great result loud and JJJC!!

Sent from my iPod touch using Tapatalk


----------



## sabishiihito

Flares working fine at 2666C8...but only on the Asrock.


----------



## kevindd992002

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kevindd992002*
> 
> Ok. So pretty much brand is irrelevant? I'm just reading that Corsair, nowadays, suck? And can you consider Hynix RAM modules to be always better than Samsungs?
> 
> Well, these are some Ripjaws X 2133's but are they any good?
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820231689&cm_re=ripjaws_x_8gb_2133-_-20-231-689-_-Product
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820231476&cm_re=ripjaws_x_8gb_2133-_-20-231-476-_-Product


BUMP!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sabishiihito*
> 
> I wouldn't say Corsair sucks so much as it's more expensive than other brands that are using the same ICs and same speeds/timings. Compare these two 4x4GB DDR3-2400 C9 kits:
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820231521
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820233307
> 
> The Corsair kit is almost 50% more for the same IC bin. Both use Samsung 2Gbit D-die as those are the only chips that will do the listed spec.


Thanks. Do you have any kit recommendations for me though?


----------



## coolhandluke41

*


----------



## Red1776

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *coolhandluke41*
> 
> anyone familiar with this product ??..( Micron ?)
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820226554


ok, well that was weird


----------



## coolhandluke41

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Red1776*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *coolhandluke41*
> 
> anyone familiar with this product ??..( Micron ?)
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820226554
> 
> 
> 
> ok, well that was weird
Click to expand...

where they capable of 2600 ?
EDIT; I edited my previous post ..I thought they made mistake listing them on Egg,sorry

do you have SPD shot ?

EDIT; this are 1600 and not 2400 listed @ Egg right ?
Mushkin Radioactive 994069Y DDR3 UDIMM 32GB Kit 4x8GB PC3-12800 1600mhz 9-9-9-24


----------



## Red1776

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *coolhandluke41*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Red1776*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *coolhandluke41*
> 
> anyone familiar with this product ??..( Micron ?)
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820226554
> 
> 
> 
> ok, well that was weird
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> where they capable of 2600 ?
> EDIT; I edited my previous post ..I thought they made mistake listing them on Egg,sorry
> 
> do you have SPD shot ?
> 
> EDIT; this are 1600 and not 2400 listed @ Egg right ?
> Mushkin Radioactive 994069Y DDR3 UDIMM 32GB Kit 4x8GB PC3-12800 1600mhz 9-9-9-24
Click to expand...

 Yes they went beyond 2600Mhz. I have screens of the Freq/timings I ran in the review folder. I think its on one of the HDDs or SSDs for the build I am putting together for my current project.

I will pm them to you as soon as I have access.

The redline 2133Mhz (CL9) went beyond 2500Mhz @ 16GB


----------



## Sam OCX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jimba86*
> 
> So would a May 2014 kit be CFR??


No.
New 2666 11-13-13 are kits are almost surely MFR based, 2133 9-11-10 can also be Micron or Samsung.


----------



## tatmMRKIV

they are listed at 2400 now, seems newegg fudged

my rivbe should be here today so then I am gonna get cracking with this samsung.

I dont want to update my rive's bios n lose everything


----------



## Dum3

Still need to improve,waiting for impact


----------



## sabishiihito

EVGA RTL/IO-L auto settings need work


----------



## jjjc_93

There is potential in the EVGA boards, but you do have to work for it









Unfortunately I lost my good Samsung kit to an MSI board so I couldn't test any more.


----------



## nleksan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sam OCX*
> 
> No.
> New 2666 11-13-13 are kits are almost surely MFR based, 2133 9-11-10 can also be Micron or Samsung.


I have a few sets of G.Skill Ripjaws Z 2133 9-11-10-28 and 2400 9-11-9-28 sets, with the first set purchased a week or so after they became available, and the last set purchased in Dec '13.

Sets 1-thru-3 are BFR (2x2133 + 1x2400), the last of which was from mid-2012, I believe.

All the rest are CFR.

Haven't personally gotten any Samsung or other IC's that have the somewhat unique timings preferences of these Hynix IC's (tCAS = tRCD -2 = tRP -1), although it's really tRCD that is stubborn as it's almost always possible, with my kits at least, to run tCAS = tRP = tRCD -2....


----------



## coolhandluke41

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dum3*
> 
> Still need to improve,waiting for impact


I bet this are mixed 2666 plats ..right ?


----------



## Dum3

No,Corsair Vengeance pro 2666c10


----------



## coolhandluke41

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dum3*
> 
> No,Corsair Vengeance pro 2666c10


your name is Alex is in it ?


----------



## Dum3

Yes,and i still have the platinums you talk about,those won't do 2933 C9 unless temperature is below 10c...This kit is highly superior,can do 2800 C9 at 1.83V,and pass 3000 9-12-12 a few loops at 2.3V on asus,will test it on impact and oc formula next.


----------



## 636cc of fury

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *coolhandluke41*
> 
> I bet this are mixed 2666 plats ..right ?


I see what u did there


----------



## centvalny

BBSE air 11/11/9



http://imgur.com/BysoeKl


----------



## Dum3

Better time and a pic with my beaties,had to slim down the number of kits for these two....


----------



## jjjc_93

Now you're in the zone, nice work mate


----------



## Dum3

Thanks,need to retest on impact or asrock formula for better RTL,i do believe 42/43/4/4 to be quite faster than my 43/44/4/5.


----------



## coolhandluke41

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dum3*
> 
> Yes,and i still have the platinums you talk about,those won't do 2933 C9 unless temperature is below 10c...This kit is highly superior,can do 2800 C9 at 1.83V,and pass 3000 9-12-12 a few loops at 2.3V on asus,will test it on impact and oc formula next.


wow..I can smell rotten egg from a mile away







(aka AlexRo )
you got a lot of nerve cumming here like nothing ever happen after you scammed me !,you not only scam ppl ...oh no, this fool goes and post his crap in a same dudes thread that he ripped off few years back ,you are
exactly who I knew you are ...what a joke

I want to ask you to please stop posting in this thread and go bark up someone else's tree
Thank you


----------



## tatmMRKIV

howd u get scammed?


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



I am still waiting to get my 6 pi sticks from rivaldocf, luckily I got that through ebay.. got another 15days before I can file a claim...


----------



## Dum3

tatmmrkiv,i saw your kits in the hands of mad222 on facebook,maybe you should ask the seller what's going on...

Cool Hand luke i will post here regardless since this is not your personal thread,but an open one.I do believe you have mental issues,i did not scam you with anything.If you reffer to the mems i sold you a few years back,then i can't call that a scam whatsoever.I sold you one half of a quad 4x4 2666C10 kit Corsair Platinum and you call me a scam because the other half performed better?Nice ripoff i made


----------



## tatmMRKIV

that's freakin sketch.. I should be able to get a refund through ebay if they flat out don't show up at all.

but he listed shipping may take 30days so I have to wait till the 17th to file anything or begin negotiations with seller

this is just not my week..


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



it turns out half the crap I bought at newegg is nonrefundable...
Which wouldn't normally be so much a problem, but more than half of the stuff I got was pretty much in crushed retail packages, all the boxes got damaged in shipping, my riveblack is scratched on the heatsink at the very least

I mean when you spend thousands of dollars somewhere you would think they might package it with atleast some sort of foam or packing peanuts or ANYTHING

Also, I have 15days, from receipt of ordering anything that arrived damaged, to return it or they wont accept it on any RMA


----------



## coolhandluke41

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dum3*
> 
> tatmmrkiv,i saw your kits in the hands of mad222 on facebook,maybe you should ask the seller what's going on...
> 
> Cool Hand luke i will post here regardless since this is not your personal thread,but an open one.I do believe you have mental issues,i did not scam you with anything.If you reffer to the mems i sold you a few years back,then i can't call that a scam whatsoever.I sold you one half of a quad 4x4 2666C10 kit Corsair Platinum and you call me a scam because the other half performed better?Nice ripoff i made


no you won't post it here and you will be the one responsible for this thread to be locked


----------



## jjjc_93

All this draama

I just want to see more memory clocks


----------



## Bullant

So its been 6 weeks without Ln2,finally received some ln2 today,testing a new 4790K was quite hard to dial this chip in,is so different to any 4770ks Ive tested
Did finally get a pass but was loosing a efficiency towards the end of the session,board seemed to get quite cold on in this session so im guessing some moisture somewhere.
Had a couple faster runs a little earlier that should have just cracked the 54.9xx,will keep trying,should see more improvements as I sort few things out
bullant - 5:55:266 - 39x128.3 - 1410.8 MHz - 6-10-16-21-64-1 - Z97 OCF - GSkill Pis 2000 cl6 - 2.23v - LN2 -160



This was one of the faster runs,im thinking 54.9xx on this on


----------



## Sam OCX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tatmMRKIV*
> 
> that's freakin sketch.. I should be able to get a refund through ebay if they flat out don't show up at all.
> but he listed shipping may take 30days so I have to wait till the 17th to file anything or begin negotiations with seller
> this is just not my week..


Getting a refund might not be your worst option. I just got two new sets of 2200C7, first 2200+ rated PSC I bought since 2012, and they clock even worse than the value rubbish I've been testing for fun.


----------



## sabishiihito

Under 1.8v for 2400C8 doesn't seem that bad to me.


----------



## richie_2010

How much do you guys think a set of corsair dominator gt hypers is worth.
Its a 6gb set ddr3 2000 8 8 8 24 at 1.65v v 2.1. I have the same set again in 1866 7 8 7 24.but that is just a 4gb set.

I purchased them for my upcoming build as I wanted fill all the slots but im not going need it. Im going get some 4gb sticks.

I ask here and not in the apprasials thread only cosi know you guys would know the value of these better.


----------



## tatmMRKIV

I dunno there are kits that are rated to do that at 1.65 arent there?

I have a ripjaws kit that does 7 or 8 2333 with not much but I want another kit for x79(if not a full on 8 sticks I think it'd be fun to have 16gb at those speeds but I must digress.

yeah the reason i even want them is because the ones i already got don't seem like they will be anything special. I will just wait till the day ebay lets me if they dont show up because then they won't give me the run around.

and I will have some money freed up and probably buy some GPU pots or just cpus....

I haven't really gotten a chance to test all my sticks yet. all the crap I got through newegg showed up banged up and they are being shady about their policies so I am just gonna return most of it and go local. or find someplace that actually adds packing material.
(cpu package was banged up for my 4930k)
lol here just for the hell of it

my new kit.. brand new from newegg.com


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!






I had 780ti KPC cards in the box that kit was in too...

needless to say. I am not getting anything through newegg again

damn sorry for rambling, just pissed. they spring on me "hey you have 15 days from receipt to send the items with damaged retail boxes back, or you get no RMA."
when I was trying to send something back


----------



## sabishiihito

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tatmMRKIV*
> 
> I dunno there are kits that are rated to do that at 1.65 arent there?


Good luck finding any of those 2400C8 kits, I think Dumo, Splave and SamOCX have all the ones in existance


----------



## tatmMRKIV

well yeah I just mean that I guess 1.78v could be construed as high when compared to those sticks..

I mean they come in that rating, so its possible.

I got some c7 1600 ripjaws from zhen that are supposed to do c8 2400 at 1.8( i never had an IMC that could do that)

will edit in a second with what they are for sure supposed to do


----------



## 636cc of fury

2666 c10's @ 2.02v



http://imgur.com/O9CPNB6



alot of my dimms pass 2800 c9 tight at 1.83v but sadly no 2933 on air, need cold cold air (2c-5c) to make them fly


----------



## sabishiihito

Got in new old stock of ADATA 2200C9 2x2GB from eBay today. With those specs (9-9-9) I expected BBSE. This is what was under the hood:

http://s947.photobucket.com/user/Calvin_Summerlin/media/IMG_1245_zps87909840.jpg.html

Clearly B-die, but no white stripes makes them BBBG. So I now have four sticks of Elpida 1Gbit BBBG which seems to be as rare as a non-crazy beautiful virginal 20-something woman.


----------



## sabishiihito

SPD info:


----------



## coolhandluke41

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bullant*
> 
> So its been 6 weeks without Ln2,finally received some ln2 today,testing a new 4790K was quite hard to dial this chip in,is so different to any 4770ks Ive tested
> Did finally get a pass but was loosing a efficiency towards the end of the session,board seemed to get quite cold on in this session so im guessing some moisture somewhere.
> Had a couple faster runs a little earlier that should have just cracked the 54.9xx,will keep trying,should see more improvements as I sort few things out
> bullant - 5:55:266 - 39x128.3 - 1410.8 MHz - 6-10-16-21-64-1 - Z97 OCF - GSkill Pis 2000 cl6 - 2.23v - LN2 -160
> *snip


nice benching Usain ,looks like 4 5 5 is a must for 1400 ,you left the tertiary's on AUTO ?


----------



## Bullant

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *coolhandluke41*
> 
> nice benching Usain ,looks like 4 5 5 is a must for 1400 ,you left the tertiary's on AUTO ?


Thanks Luke,I set all them manually,I quite often run 4-5-5 on air and forgot to tighten it up when I went cold,was using a old OS that I was testing all sorts of things and as I went cold I had to set OS back up and lost bit of time on other things.


----------



## sabishiihito

If I can get this far, it doesn't seem like the EVGA board itself is holding me back, but either IMC or the modules:



As for the RTL and IO-L settings, it seems I can just input tighter values and the board will train and boot with them just fine.


----------



## coolhandluke41

just set primaries 8-12-8 and you should be able to do 1333,RTL should be 40 41 4 4 and try 11 11 11 instead of 12 12 12 this should give you proper RTL

P.S. evga looking good this time around just like Mpower


----------



## sabishiihito

Well I have to set the RTL/IOL manually as by default they get set too loose regardless of the timings.


----------



## tatmMRKIV

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sabishiihito*
> 
> Got in new old stock of ADATA 2200C9 2x2GB from eBay today. With those specs (9-9-9) I expected BBSE. This is what was under the hood:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> http://s947.photobucket.com/user/Calvin_Summerlin/media/IMG_1245_zps87909840.jpg.html
> 
> 
> Clearly B-die, but no white stripes makes them BBBG. So I now have four sticks of Elpida 1Gbit BBBG which seems to be as rare as a non-crazy beautiful virginal 20-something woman.


cool I saw this and decided to recheck those ADATA kits I said were poop... WELL

one kit is BBSE the other is BBBG


----------



## sabishiihito

I binned these two Trident 2000C9 sticks individually for 1300C8 before, but could never get them to pass in a pair...until now. Tight tertiaries and tWCL6 to boot. On an EVGA board. What the fornication?!


----------



## websmile

@tatmMRKIV It seems you can start your claim over the three pi kits you bought, as mentioned above an asian ocer is bragging with these on facebook^^ 
I think I remember sn of these, and these are definitely the kits shown at ebay now on FB


----------



## tatmMRKIV

thats jacked up!

thanks for having my back guys I will forward this too ebay ASAP.
I tried looking for that but I had no luck whatsoever. probably because I don't know chinese but again thanks!

checked ebay messages
seller responded. I forgot to check

"
Sorry for the late replay due to I was in biz trip from Jul.17-Aug.6 and missed all the msg sent from ebay.

I have to say sorry to you that the F3-17600CL7D-4GBPI kits were sold on another c2c platform in China on Jul.13 before they were sold on ebay on Jul.18, even at a lower price which was CNY1882 ($303).

Though the 3 kits of F3-17600CL7D-4GBPI were sold, I get another set of F3-17600CL7Q-8GBPIS(2GB*4 of PSC) which looks better than the 4G kits. If you are still interesting in the PSC chips, I can send you the F3-17600CL7Q-8GBPIS set. The price will be 2/3 of $405 which is $270, and I will pay back you the other $135 through paypal.

Or, if you want to take back the money, I will also agree.

Please tell me your decision.

Sorry again.

Best regards!

- rivaldokfc1"

I told him I'd do it if we could arrange it so I would be guaranteed to get those sticks somehow.... I am not soley going on his word that he is gonna do all that, after that experience

I can almost seeing it happen though.. its reallly lame considering I offered t pay him directly the day it went for sale. instead of fudging with ebay. SAo I guess he had it listed in china as well as international, and thats how they ended upo with renowned chinese OCer


----------



## Mikecdm

I don't have time to play these games, if it were me I'd want my money back.


----------



## Sam OCX

Team 2666C11 MFR

1000MHz / 7-10-9-24 / 1.87V
1100MHz / 8-11-10-24 / 1.78V
1200MHz / 9-12-11-27 / 1.73V
1300MHz / 10-13-12-30 / 1.68V
1400MHz / 11-14-13-32 / 1.65V
1466MHz / 12-14-13-35 / 1.58V


----------



## blaze2210

I keep seeing these terms mentioned in this thread: What do the terms "BBSE" and "BBBG" mean?


----------



## Sam OCX

Those refer to specific modifications of Elpida chips of 1Gbit density.


----------



## blaze2210

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sam OCX*
> 
> Those refer to specific modifications of Elpida chips of 1Gbit density.


I'm not real sure I follow....So is that something that you would only find out through benching? Or is there some way of being able to tell prior to installation/testing?


----------



## sabishiihito

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blaze2210*
> 
> I'm not real sure I follow....So is that something that you would only find out through benching? Or is there some way of being able to tell prior to installation/testing?


Check Sam's thread over at XS: http://www.xtremesystems.org/forums/showthread.php?285767-DDR3-IC-thread


----------



## blaze2210

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sabishiihito*
> 
> Check Sam's thread over at XS: http://www.xtremesystems.org/forums/showthread.php?285767-DDR3-IC-thread


Checking it out now, thanks! Do you happen to have a good source for info on the secondary and tertiary timings, with specific regards to overclocking?


----------



## tatmMRKIV

yeah there are some kits for sale I'd rather have so I will get a refund and buy those


----------



## STRATEGY

Hi there,

anyone can confirm ? Is this HCH9 or HYK0 ?





Thanks in advance


----------



## Dum3

I believe HYK0 or HCK0.As far as i remember HCH9 was seen on 1500 s/n.It doesn't matter though as the difference between these is just samsung binning and ironically HYK0 is better.How much volts for 2666 9-12-12?


----------



## STRATEGY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dum3*
> 
> I believe HYK0 or HCK0.As far as i remember HCH9 was seen on 1500 s/n.It doesn't matter though as the difference between these is just samsung binning and ironically HYK0 is better.How much volts for 2666 9-12-12?


it needs 1.8-1.85 v


----------



## sabishiihito

Wow where'd you find some Trident X 2666C10? FleaBay?


----------



## Sam OCX

TridentX 2666C12 MFR

933MHz / 7-9-8-24 / 1.82V
1066MHz / 8-10-9-24 / 1.84V
1200MHz / 9-11-10-27 / 1.84V
1300MHz / 10-12-11-30 / 1.79V
1333MHz / 11-13-12-32 / 1.65V


----------



## bhav

My old skool 2 Gb modules:










Also its rated for 2133 Mhz 9-9-9-28 1.65v, but can go up to around 2200 Mhz at those timings, and up to 2400 with suicidal volts, but my IMC cant handle much more than 1866.

I remembered and found this old thread on it, its been tested to work up to 2133 Mhz cas 7 at 1.69v:

http://www.xtremesystems.org/forums/showthread.php?234206-Ics-Geil-Ultra-Series-4GB-(2x2GB)-PC3-17000-2133MHz

I hate my sucky X58 IMC


----------



## STRATEGY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sabishiihito*
> 
> Wow where'd you find some Trident X 2666C10? FleaBay?


just bought from my local forum overclockzone.com


----------



## tatmMRKIV

1st crack at the adata2000X BBBG


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!




2nd 
I thought it failed to boot win7 but I remembered none of my old bios saves had raid on...



the adata 2000X BBSE was @ loop 7 when it failed at 2150 7-11-8 (which is my preset I made for my mushkin BBSE)

my dualsided MFR won't play with my SB-e(tried for the hell of it.)

the c10 2600 sticks I got.. were.. well they did as well as all my other samsungs sticks on my SB-e its definitely IMC limited at 2515 mhz c9

quad channel PSC


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



4pi

3pi, 1 ripjaw 



I need a new IMC to play with I cannot get any tighter or faster on the 2333mhz divider

got faster with 2133 divider and got 2222, 2233 was my cpu's limit, she don't like to bench into 4.9 at all
so every mhz i gain by turning down processor multi i loose in performance


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



1st try
4.9ghz
4.8ghz blk 105


cpuz isnt showing accurate speed in win7 for whatever reason


----------



## Sam OCX

too bored with DDR3:


----------



## coolhandluke41

little touch and go on good ol' 2200c7's,they maxing out @2720 on air @1.92v


----------



## Mikecdm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sam OCX*
> 
> too bored with DDR3:


show us the ddr4 then


----------



## centvalny

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sam OCX*
> 
> too bored with DDR3:


Show us 4X4 Hynix 3200+ C12 tights benching


----------



## 636cc of fury

Kingston 2800 c10 @ 1.85v fully naked no spreaders (thanks Kingston







)



http://imgur.com/thHq0Wj


----------



## INCREDIBLEHULK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *636cc of fury*
> 
> Kingston 2800 c10 @ 1.85v fully naked no spreaders (thanks Kingston
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )
> 
> 
> 
> http://imgur.com/thHq0Wj


which model ram is this? i tried part number but only could see c12 online


----------



## Sam OCX

These are ES sticks that Kingston send out for testing. Not even overclockers can keep them.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mikecdm*
> 
> show us the ddr4 then


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *centvalny*
> 
> Show us 4X4 Hynix 3200+ C12 tights benching


29 August


----------



## sabishiihito

tatmMRKIV you might want to see this: http://www.ebay.com/itm/G-Skill-F3-17600CL7Q-8GBPIS-/111432890275?pt=US_Memory_RAM_&hash=item19f1eaf7a3


----------



## Bullant

Testing one of two Pentiums I bought a little while ago,first time testing this cpu on cold and with cold memory's
PSC Pi's2000 cl6

This run was no waza


This run was with waza,will have to try a smaller waza later as i think the one I was using was a little to big


Tried a 5Ghz run but by this time was getting little unstable,was looking ok thinking if this passed 56.3xx


----------



## tatmMRKIV

damn... I gotta pick up some of those chips.. I have no idea how I haven't gotten some of those yet

for somereason my internet is ridiculously slow and that page won't load

I can only hope it isn't that c6 kit I just got being sold on there xD
Got to it through my phone. Yeah I saw those I told him I didn't want them after he offered me them instead of the 3 kits I ordered. I might bid on me of they are low enough though.but honestly that's the same shady seller who sold those 3 kits out from under me


----------



## CL3P20

...the MSI factor...


----------



## robbo2

very nice cl3p


----------



## CL3P20

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *robbo2*
> 
> very nice cl3p


 Thank you.. on the hunt to another Pentium or 3x now...

*Ive had teeth pulled in less time that that took to complete! RTL training is soooo broken on MSI still..  I mean, dont get me wrong, the above runs were done with RTL's @ 43/44 .. but it was a terrible game of 'slap and tickle' to get it all to play together.

**standard Mpower board is the most broken board Ive tested ever - almost all RAM dividers are broken... ie: set 2000mhz = 2666 real.. or worse.

***MSI over-volts to death.. good way to kill Pentium it seems is to set >1.89vcore BIOS.. which is = 1.94vcore real !


----------



## kevindd992002

Which of these kits is the best that I can get and use it at 2133MHz for my system?

http://www.gskill.com/en/product/f3-2400c10d-8gzh

http://www.gskill.com/en/product/f3-2400c9d-8gtxd

http://www.gskill.com/en/finder?cat=31&prop_3=2133MHz&prop_4=0&prop_1=0&series=264&prop_2=8GB+%284GBx2%29

Thanks.


----------



## Sam OCX

2400C9, no doubt. You will most likely get them to around 8-10-10 at DDR3-2133.


----------



## kishagi

What do you guys think about Mushkin Enhanced's Frostbyte II (G3) redline modules?


----------



## kevindd992002

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sam OCX*
> 
> 2400C9, no doubt. You will most likely get them to around 8-10-10 at DDR3-2133.


Oh ok. And that would depend if I my CPU's IMC can handle that speed/timing combination?


----------



## coolhandluke41

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CL3P20*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *robbo2*
> 
> very nice cl3p
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you.. on the hunt to another Pentium or 3x now...
> 
> *Ive had teeth pulled in less time that that took to complete! RTL training is soooo broken on MSI still..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I mean, dont get me wrong, the above runs were done with RTL's @ 43/44 .. but it was a terrible game of 'slap and tickle' to get it all to play together.
> 
> **standard Mpower board is the most broken board Ive tested ever - almost all RAM dividers are broken... ie: set 2000mhz = 2666 real.. or worse.
> 
> ***MSI over-volts to death.. good way to kill Pentium it seems is to set >1.89vcore BIOS.. which is = 1.94vcore real !
Click to expand...

+1
nice benching cl3p


----------



## Diablosbud

So my X79 motherboard died and I finally got the money to rebuild my rig. I got a the parts including a new X79 board, the problem is it took my 3930K with it, and 4930K's are sold out in Canada. I figure I'll get a 4820K with high speed memory for the moment, maybe buy a used 5960X later when Haswell-E drops in price.

Anyway my question is, will this memory kit perform well and how much do you think I could tighten the timings? I'd appreciate any input







? http://www.canadacomputers.com/product_info.php?cPath=24_311_312_1241&item_id=061460


----------



## Speedster159

Hello.

Does CPU VTT change the IMC voltage directly?

Reason for asking is I'm currently doing an Overclock with my RAM running XMP and I change the VTT and it became stable.

I'm currently running one notch up from my board stock which is 1.065 ( measured from the cap ) but I'm wondering what really is the Stock for Ivy Bridge and what would the disadvantages be running it one notch up?


----------



## coolhandluke41

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Diablosbud*
> 
> So my X79 motherboard died and I finally got the money to rebuild my rig. I got a the parts including a new X79 board, the problem is it took my 3930K with it, and 4930K's are sold out in Canada. I figure I'll get a 4820K with high speed memory for the moment, maybe buy a used 5960X later when Haswell-E drops in price.
> 
> Anyway my question is, will this memory kit perform well and how much do you think I could tighten the timings? I'd appreciate any input
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ? http://www.canadacomputers.com/product_info.php?cPath=24_311_312_1241&item_id=061460


this would be my choice at the moment
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820231638&cm_re=G.SKILL_Trident_X_Series_8GB_%282_x_4GB%29_240-Pin_DDR3_SDRAM_DDR3_2400_%28PC3_19200%29-_-20-231-638-_-Product


----------



## Diablosbud

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *coolhandluke41*
> 
> this would be my choice at the moment
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820231638&cm_re=G.SKILL_Trident_X_Series_8GB_%282_x_4GB%29_240-Pin_DDR3_SDRAM_DDR3_2400_%28PC3_19200%29-_-20-231-638-_-Product


That's the same kit I have now, perhaps I should just hang onto it and not bother with a higher speed kit. I can tighten it to 9-10-10-29, so it's not bad.


----------



## coolhandluke41

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Diablosbud*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *coolhandluke41*
> 
> this would be my choice at the moment
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820231638&cm_re=G.SKILL_Trident_X_Series_8GB_%282_x_4GB%29_240-Pin_DDR3_SDRAM_DDR3_2400_%28PC3_19200%29-_-20-231-638-_-Product
> 
> 
> 
> That's the same kit I have now, perhaps I should just hang onto it and not bother with a higher speed kit. I can tighten it to 9-10-10-29, so it's not bad.
Click to expand...

perhaps you should ,it should run 2600c10-12-12 1.65 and capable of tight 2800c9


----------



## tatmMRKIV

http://hardforum.com/showthread.php?t=1829933
heres some g. skill c10 2666 for any interested parties


----------



## hotrod717

Just picked these up pretty cheap and wondering what's under the hood. 6401??


----------



## tatmMRKIV

elpida something by the looks of it.


----------



## 636cc of fury

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hotrod717*
> 
> Just picked these up pretty cheap and wondering what's under the hood. 6401??


BBSE


----------



## hotrod717

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *636cc of fury*
> 
> BBSE


Thanks. Could of had a quad matched set for under 100 bones. I should have known. I've been blowing some sweet opportunities lately. I'm still happy with 2x2gb set.


----------



## Bullant

Pi's 2000 cl6 PSC and little Pentium


----------



## coolhandluke41

nice Bull


----------



## tatmMRKIV

xtreme adict's MOA sub


----------



## Bullant

Z97 Gigabyte run with Pentium and cold PSC


----------



## coolhandluke41

^^


----------



## hotrod717

How
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *636cc of fury*
> 
> BBSE


how about 6400? Don't see that on the list either. ( fingers crossed) Just snagged a 4x2gb of same Tridents only with 6400.


----------



## hotrod717

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tatmMRKIV*
> 
> damn... I gotta pick up some of those chips.. I have no idea how I haven't gotten some of those yet
> 
> for somereason my internet is ridiculously slow and that page won't load
> 
> I can only hope it isn't that c6 kit I just got being sold on there xD
> Got to it through my phone. Yeah I saw those I told him I didn't want them after he offered me them instead of the 3 kits I ordered. I might bid on me of they are low enough though.but honestly that's the same shady seller who sold those 3 kits out from under me


Sorry for the double post, but I saw those and a Blk. Pcb set of Flares 2000cl9. Can't say that I've seem a set of non- green pcb Flares.


----------



## centvalny

M7I, pentium cold and bbse air

From a bunch of pentiums only 3 can do imc with rtls and only 1 can do tight trdwrs. Board and rams go as high as imc can scale



http://imgur.com/6aJZDpz





http://imgur.com/8t5jBqy


----------



## Sam OCX

testing M7G with PSC, G3258:

 

4770K:


----------



## websmile

Test on function on old technique that will leave me soon, I will stay with even older platform







- I should have kept better IMC-CPU for that, this one cannot hold tight rtls above 2700 :/ - or the board can´t anymore^^


----------



## Bullant

Awesome results guys ^^^

@ web ,did you try just go back into bios lock them in at 40-41-4-4?
I often get this when pushing to high for imc or if memory not the highest bin and just head back to bios lock them in,sometimes even after locked in imc or memory can't handle that tight to pass 32m,worth a try if you haven't already

Thanks Luke


----------



## Speedster159

Is SuperPi the only program you use to test for RAM Stability after an Overclock?


----------



## websmile

Thanks, Bullant I can train, boot and run 1m etc, but stability is not good enough, i get not convergent in sqr errors on 32m, same on samsung at 1400c9 42/43 - on air, it seems, cpu is not able to handle this, or maybe the board, thanks for the tipps, tried this already and results were not what I liked







- doesn´t change with vdimm, and I can rule out that the mems can´t take hard timings, all my actual kits are tested for extreme settings even on z77 which is harder than z87

@speedster for 24/7 settings you use other programs like hci memtest, dos memtest, windows memory test, prime blend etc. Super Pi shows potential and is important or benchers also as an indicator of general performance mems can deliver


----------



## coolhandluke41

HCH9 Samsung 2.1v air


----------



## Speedster159

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *websmile*
> 
> Thanks, Bullant I can train, boot and run 1m etc, but stability is not good enough, i get not convergent in sqr errors on 32m, same on samsung at 1400c9 42/43 - on air, it seems, cpu is not able to handle this, or maybe the board, thanks for the tipps, tried this already and results were not what I liked
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - doesn´t change with vdimm, and I can rule out that the mems can´t take hard timings, all my actual kits are tested for extreme settings even on z77 which is harder than z87
> 
> @speedster for 24/7 settings you use other programs like hci memtest, dos memtest, windows memory test, prime blend etc. Super Pi shows potential and is important or benchers also as an indicator of general performance mems can deliver


So MemTest form the bootable USB and Prime 95 Custom Blend?


----------



## Bullant

Very nice Luke


----------



## websmile

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Speedster159*
> 
> So MemTest form the bootable USB and Prime 95 Custom Blend?


Yes, latest version of MT and prime 27.9

@CHL I like your creative moves for the 4ghz







- good set of TridentX


----------



## Bullant

A couple runs i was also working on last night that both passed a few loops
http://postimage.org/
http://postimage.org/


----------



## coolhandluke41

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *websmile*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Speedster159*
> 
> So MemTest form the bootable USB and Prime 95 Custom Blend?
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, latest version of MT and prime 27.9
> 
> @CHL I like your creative moves for the 4ghz
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - good set of TridentX
Click to expand...

yeah ,just trying to pass the time while waiting for my Dewar cork (the place I'm refilling won't do it with my "Mickey Mouse"-home made stopper









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bullant*
> 
> A couple runs i was also working on last night that both passed a few loops


great results Usain ..what's with the *1* 36 *1* 37 ?,Gigabyte looking mighty nice


----------



## tatmMRKIV

@ coolhand
lol yeah I got lucky and found a SHADY place that lets me drive down and get it filled with my 20+year old MVE 50L

they flat out don't give a crap, they can't deliver because I guess you can't have LN2 containers on the same trucks as other gases and that's the only way they deliver to my area.
I called every legit distributor in the city but they won't fill such low quantity or deliver to a house.
Not till I get a 188L or 200L+ tank

I am thinking about getting a 100+ liter though there are some nice ones on ebay for a amazing price


----------



## Bullant

Hey Luke,I think it has to do with how training and locking in rtls and iols,as you can see it doesn't seem to be affecting efficiency well not that I can see.There is still a lot trying to dial in on the board,I've only done a handful of cold memory runs on this board and this was the first session I tried a efficiency run,the good thing about benching under extreme conditions is you always learn a little more with the hardware your using and can take that into your next session


----------



## hotrod717

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tatmMRKIV*
> 
> @ coolhand
> lol yeah I got lucky and found a SHADY place that lets me drive down and get it filled with my 20+year old MVE 50L
> 
> they flat out don't give a crap, they can't deliver because I guess you can't have LN2 containers on the same trucks as other gases and that's the only way they deliver to my area.
> I called every legit distributor in the city but they won't fill such low quantity or deliver to a house.
> Not till I get a 188L or 200L+ tank
> 
> I am thinking about getting a 100+ liter though there are some nice ones on ebay for a amazing price


You most certainly can have other gases on a truck. We have Liquid Oxygen, LN2, Argon, Acetylene, propane, ect., all delivered on same truck. Maybe a municipal code? Most suppliers require can rental and continued service to go through the hassle. They have to go through a small number of gas distributors to get them filled, mostly in advance. I"m not going to say how many LN2 cans I order a week and don't take personal advantage of. If anyone wants to donate a pot or 2, I would definitely make good use.


----------



## coolhandluke41

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tatmMRKIV*
> 
> @ coolhand
> lol yeah I got lucky and found a SHADY place that lets me drive down and get it filled with my 20+year old MVE 50L
> 
> they flat out don't give a crap, they can't deliver because I guess you can't have LN2 containers on the same trucks as other gases and that's the only way they deliver to my area.
> I called every legit distributor in the city but they won't fill such low quantity or deliver to a house.
> Not till I get a 188L or 200L+ tank
> 
> I am thinking about getting a *100+ liter* though there are some nice ones on ebay for a amazing price


you will probably need a forklift to move that beast









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bullant*
> 
> Hey Luke,I think it has to do with how training and locking in rtls and iols,as you can see it doesn't seem to be affecting efficiency well not that I can see.There is still a lot trying to dial in on the board,I've only done a handful of cold memory runs on this board and this was the first session I tried a efficiency run,the good thing about benching under extreme conditions is you always learn a little more with the hardware your using and can take that into your next session


thanks buddy









P.S. some quick look at D4 from Adata..cool heat-spreaders



http://www.adata.com/index.php?action=product_feature&cid=5&piid=305


----------



## tatmMRKIV

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hotrod717*
> 
> You most certainly can have other gases on a truck. We have Liquid Oxygen, LN2, Argon, Acetylene, propane, ect., all delivered on same truck. Maybe a municipal code? Most suppliers require can rental and continued service to go through the hassle. They have to go through a small number of gas distributors to get them filled, mostly in advance. I"m not going to say how many LN2 cans I order a week and don't take personal advantage of. If anyone wants to donate a pot or 2, I would definitely make good use.


I don't know the exact details but the guy I spoke with that seemed to run the show said they couldn't have it on the same truck as other gases. Atleast at this particular distributor, The others either said, "We only do small quantities for medical facilities, and our lowest amount we are willing to deliver is 188L or 2xx+"

LOL if I could get a 100L+ dewar, I would find a way!

@CH: Dem ddr4 kits look sexier and sexier, I cantr wait for Avexir to release their sets hopefully they will be binned better this time around

What kit should I try and buy do you think?
Also I noticed the crucial with heatspreaders weren't being released till 9-11 is there a new x99 launch date or is that just for those sticks


----------



## coolhandluke41

I
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tatmMRKIV*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *hotrod717*
> 
> You most certainly can have other gases on a truck. We have Liquid Oxygen, LN2, Argon, Acetylene, propane, ect., all delivered on same truck. Maybe a municipal code? Most suppliers require can rental and continued service to go through the hassle. They have to go through a small number of gas distributors to get them filled, mostly in advance. I"m not going to say how many LN2 cans I order a week and don't take personal advantage of. If anyone wants to donate a pot or 2, I would definitely make good use.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know the exact details but the guy I spoke with that seemed to run the show said they couldn't have it on the same truck as other gases. Atleast at this particular distributor, The others either said, "We only do small quantities for medical facilities, and our lowest amount we are willing to deliver is 188L or 2xx+"
> 
> LOL if I could get a 100L+ dewar, I would find a way!
> 
> @CH: Dem ddr4 kits look sexier and sexier, I cantr wait for Avexir to release their sets hopefully they will be binned better this time around
> 
> What kit should I try and buy do you think?
> Also I noticed the crucial with heatspreaders weren't being released till 9-11 is there a new x99 launch date or is that just for those sticks
Click to expand...

you should find yourself 20~30L ( good size for 2D / easy to handle ) and small welding supply-gas distributor ,Airgas was the best deal I could find in my area ($50~69$ for 25L







) until they told me about small family own distributor near by that is located next to "Linde" ( $1 per liter),as for DDR4-I don't expect anything worth buying when they hit the shelves hopefully I'm wrong

EDIT ; looks like Gskill is ready to roll


http://www.newegg.com/Product/ProductList.aspx?Submit=ENE&N=100007611%20600521523&IsNodeId=1&Description=g.skill%20ddr4&name=288-Pin%20DDR4%20SDRAM&Order=BESTMATCH&nm_mc=AFC-C8Junction&cm_mmc=AFC-C8Junction-_-na-_-na-_-na&cm_sp=&AID=10446076&PID=6146846&SID=nurkrkwb4i86

...I want 3200c14/15 nickel plated copper HS,not 2133c15







..waiting to see TridentX

EDIT 2; getting warmer







(1.35v)


----------



## hotrod717

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *coolhandluke41*
> 
> I
> you should find yourself 20~30L ( good size for 2D / easy to handle ) and small welding supply-gas distributor ,Airgas was the best deal I could find in my area ($50~69$ for 25L
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ) until they told me about small family own distributor near by that is located next to "Linde" ( $1 per liter),as for DDR4-I don't expect anything worth buying when they hit the shelves hopefully I'm wrong


In the US, Airgas is the main supplier to any of the middlemen. $1 per L is a sweet deal.







Just got a quote on putting in a micro-bulk tank for our co2 laser and that is our rate for a 3000L tank.


----------



## sabishiihito

Those G.Skill DDR4 modules in the video have a serial with 340 in them, I wonder if that still means Samsung ICs.


----------



## coolhandluke41

as far as I know all the DDR4s listed so far are Hynix based

http://forums.overclockers.co.uk/showthread.php?p=26777926


----------



## tatmMRKIV

Corsair has some sticks out too.. so far highest MHZ I have seen

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820233697&cm_re=ddr4-_-20-233-697-_-Product


----------



## Sam OCX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sabishiihito*
> 
> Those G.Skill DDR4 modules in the video have a serial with 340 in them, I wonder if that still means Samsung ICs.


No, (week)x4xx... in SN means Hynix.
Samsung is not even ready yet. There will only be two ICs on launchday kits - Micron on Crucials and Hynix everywhere else.


----------



## tatmMRKIV

lol for realzies? I thought samsung DDR4 ICs have been basically done for the past year plus


----------



## sabishiihito

So close...


----------



## sabishiihito

At least my PSC seem to do better


----------



## tatmMRKIV

cool I RMA'd the 4x4 samsung G.skill I got as a replacement and they shipped it out AND gave me a refund.


----------



## coolhandluke41

finally cracked 6m on Pentium/Samsung ..can't wait for some LN tomorrow,getting little board with Samsung


----------



## FreeElectron

Will the new DDR4 require watercooling to overclock or tighten the timings?


----------



## hotrod717

Incoming! Finally found a decent pair worth the price.


----------



## sabishiihito

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hotrod717*
> 
> Incoming! Finally found a decent pair worth the price.


I have a kit of those incoming myself, I wonder if they're from the same seller as he had two kits on eBay.


----------



## hotrod717

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sabishiihito*
> 
> I have a kit of those incoming myself, I wonder if they're from the same seller as he had two kits on eBay.


PikesPC?


----------



## sabishiihito

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hotrod717*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *sabishiihito*
> 
> I have a kit of those incoming myself, I wonder if they're from the same seller as he had two kits on eBay.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PikesPC?
Click to expand...

Actually it was from CoolHandLuke, so I guess there was another kit of 2200C7 Pi I missed!


----------



## hotrod717

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sabishiihito*
> 
> Actually it was from CoolHandLuke, so I guess there was another kit of 2200C7 Pi I missed!


3 day auction only one other bidder.


----------



## tatmMRKIV

yeah I got 2 c6 2000 kits in the mail, and a golden 4930k to start binning with all from EU though so I still got another week before it shows up


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FreeElectron*
> 
> Will the new DDR4 require watercooling to overclock or tighten the timings?


No.


----------



## coolhandluke41

for the life of me I couldn't get uncore x50 on this new 4790K I got ,what a pain


----------



## Sam OCX

PSC 1400 air on M7G:

 

Had to use G3258 for these runs. Same settings with 4770K will need about 0.02V more, but voltage hole at 1400 drops like an anvil from 1.90 onwards.


----------



## tatmMRKIV

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820231799&cm_re=ddr4-_-20-231-799-_-Product
hmmm 4gb sticks
these hynix too?


----------



## Kimir

I've read that they are all hynix except the crucial who use micron right now.


----------



## Sam OCX

3000C15 review sets are Hynix MFR


----------



## tatmMRKIV

Adata sets are up on newegg but out of stock

crucial seems to bethe cheapest. for 60-120 for 8gb that's not really bad though
2400mhz also


----------



## Bullant

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sam OCX*
> 
> PSC 1400 air on M7G:
> 
> 
> 
> Had to use G3258 for these runs. Same settings with 4770K will need about 0.02V more, but voltage hole at 1400 drops like an anvil from 1.90 onwards.


Nice work Sam


----------



## Bullant

So just installed the X04 bios on the Gigabyte lN2 board and just spent 10 minutes just dialing this board in,will test some more soon when I get some time,just the 10 minutes Ive spent on this board it does seem quite good with PSC

Didn't have time to test stability but im sure it should pass at these settings(was still low volts on the memory's)and more on air once its dialed in
Note the rtls 39-40,was very easy to train and lock these in


----------



## sabishiihito

R.I.P. Z97X-SOC Force, mercilessly slaughtered at the hands of a rogue Corsair AX850. It also claimed a Maximus VI Impact. A Maximus VI Formula was also attacked but survived with injuries. No RAM is thought to have been harmed at this time.


----------



## CL3P20

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bullant*
> 
> So just installed the X04 bios on the Gigabyte lN2 board and just spent 10 minutes just dialing this board in,will test some more soon when I get some time,just the 10 minutes Ive spent on this board it does seem quite good with PSC
> 
> Didn't have time to test stability but im sure it should pass at these settings(was still low volts on the memory's)and more on air once its dialed in
> Note the rtls 39-40,was very easy to train and lock these in
> 
> **SNIP**


Looks good indeed. Nice RTL for 26xx mhz too


----------



## tatmMRKIV

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sabishiihito*
> 
> R.I.P. Z97X-SOC Force, mercilessly slaughtered at the hands of a rogue Corsair AX850. It also claimed a Maximus VI Impact. A Maximus VI Formula was also attacked but survived with injuries. No RAM is thought to have been harmed at this time.


stuff like this is why I went with 2 EVGA G2 1300


----------



## Dum3

Maximus VII impact ,best motherboard in memory department,unique ability to run crazy tight tertiary on any memory and lower volts compared to other boards:


----------



## sabishiihito

Well you work miracles on any board it seems. Cache voltage looks really high to me though.


----------



## tatmMRKIV

5ghz wet board. finally
lol from 4.9 -5.0 its 15+c just damn these sb-e

BFR
1st atttempt


samsung


----------



## coolhandluke41

@ Alex ......I already told you to leave and go post somewhere else, since you making me very uncomfortable in my own thread ,at this time I consider you as being rude so once again for the last time please go away stop trolling me


----------



## sabishiihito

New editions to the collection:

























Nice bin of 8GB double-sided MFR, but that's only part of what makes these noteworthy. Aside from the fact that they seem to be hard to get, they were normally $639.99 at NewEgg. I only paid $99.99 for these from Corsair's web shop


----------



## tatmMRKIV

Damn how?


----------



## tatmMRKIV

sorry for double post was on phone

these showed up today

stock voltages.....

got to 2424mhz @5080mhz 125blk divider but i crashed immediately after 32m completed so no time for screen shot... ):


----------



## Bullant

So I had under 2 liters of LN2 and just did real quick test of the memory's I bought not to long ago,the memory's not the strongest air memory's Ive tested but seem to like the cold and volts.With this test Ive also left the HS on the memory's,just clamped the KP Ney Pro on the top,so temps only about -130 Im guessing,just a boot in for now,it was passing few loops but with temps not full cold didn't want to push my luck.Im thinking these memory's may go to 2.3v on full cold,also have another kit of these that I only use for air and they are really good ,just different codes between the two kits.
Pi,s 2300 cl8 kit, 28x multi and 2820 blk strap


----------



## CL3P20

tras 21.. triplets at 9/9/7 ... 1400...


----------



## sabishiihito

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tatmMRKIV*
> 
> Damn how?


Dumb luck, I just happened to Google the SKU on Friday and a link to Corsair's Web Shop was returned. I thought it was a mistake but I figured there wasn't much to lose, so I went ahead and ordered it. To my surprise it was fulfilled and the crazy part is it got here yesterday and the shipment's origin was IN TAIWAN!


----------



## tatmMRKIV

WOW yeah I skimmed their page and they had a few other kits for that price but they were sold out by the time I ran into them

that is some amazing luck though...

pretty stoked though

I mean I haven't seen any psc do c7 2400 at 1.66v

if the 2nd c6 2000 kit I got runs like this I am buying another LN2 pot and busting em out on my 4930k

what are some tight timings for these dividers?

or should 6-9-6 2222 work?

on ebay there are alot of 3x2 gb kits up I think mostly PSC, I saw a hyper set
some lose pi sticks
http://www.ebay.com/itm/G-Skill-Pi-3x2GB-DDR3-1600-PC3-12800-Cas6-F3-12800CL6T-6GBPI-1-/231315369124?pt=US_Memory_RAM_&hash=item35db786ca4


----------



## websmile

6-9-6 is very unlikely to POST and more unlikely to work, try 6-10-6, trcd limit of good psc at 9 is 1050-1100


----------



## tatmMRKIV

Thank you, that's exactly what I wanted to know.

PS anyone know what phase controller is on the RAM section on the z97 OCF? I can't read mine very well and am trying to determine if its true 4phase or not
that conformal coating makes it nearly impossible to read
all i got was
ISL0379
ckz or jkz
W1466WL

fateswarm said that it was probably ISL6379 but I take his word with a grain of rice. and it looks like a 0 to me


----------



## Dum3

Impact is strong with PSC too:


----------



## Dum3

End of line:


----------



## tatmMRKIV

yeah I plan to have similar(better) luck with cold scaling BDBG

picked up a few kits recently.

also waiting on my new chip with a good IMC and mobo to get here.

and next month sometime I am finally gonna bin some DCs, finally got all the mobos I wanted for it and I got a case to free up my bench table finally


----------



## jdc122

Can anyone tell me how well the super talent project x 2000 7-7-7 kit scales. My current psc kit does 2400 7-8-7, are the super talents wrth the extra cash for benching?


----------



## Sam OCX

4x8GB Micron D9RGQ results (OEM sticks, completely unbinned)

DDR4-2666:

    

DDR4-3000:

   

DDR4-3333:


----------



## tatmMRKIV

that capacity reading still an issue?

any shots at anything else? I mean I'd love too see how some binned sticks would perform incomparison
pulliung the trigger very soon personally.. MAYBE.. I might wait for the OCF


----------



## 636cc of fury

Nice results Sam, DDR4 3333 looking good for launch on early everything


----------



## tatmMRKIV

http://rog.asus.com/352752014/rampage-motherboards/x99-domination-rampage-v-extreme-overclocking-world-records/

4000mhz confirmed on RVE

Some lowbinned avexir means high binned is underway I hope

newegg sold out of 3000mhz kits

so is that g.skill going to be the best out or is there something better on the horizon?

3000 good enough bin or is 3200 gonna be a chunk better?

I picked up the last kit of 3000 at NCIX


----------



## coolhandluke41

Thanks for posting this Sam


----------



## Sam OCX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tatmMRKIV*
> 
> that capacity reading still an issue?
> any shots at anything else?


X99 isn't really made for XP, you can only use ~1.9GB with XP-32. Because CPU-Z with all options enabled takes about a minute to open (per instance), you have to modify the .ini file to make it faster, hence the readout.
Settings that I show will also pass pretty much any 2D benchmark out there. Memory doesn't affect performance too much, you gain more from NB clock (sometimes even more than from CPU clock, per MHz).


----------



## tatmMRKIV

ok that makes sense.
did you get a crack at the 5930k?
I noticed it hit the 4ghz mark with MFR


----------



## coolhandluke41

maxing out this ,kit ..can't finish 1400c6 but I take this for now

2.3v


----------



## websmile

Good work







- those Pi do a nice job


----------



## Sam OCX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tatmMRKIV*
> 
> did you get a crack at the 5930k?
> I noticed it hit the 4ghz mark with MFR


Had 11pcs 5960X and ~15pcs 5820/5930K to test. Octacores went generally better than hexacores on both core and IMC clocks, but it could have also depended on the batches.


----------



## tatmMRKIV

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sam OCX*
> 
> Had 11pcs 5960X and ~15pcs 5820/5930K to test. Octacores went generally better than hexacores on both core and IMC clocks, but it could have also depended on the batches.


Nice, BTW how would you say the lottery on these is? Like are all the chips pretty good or is it few and far between like actual haswell chips were?

binnming won't be a big issue. ( will have to do it one chip at a time though) just wondering how many I should expect to go through


----------



## Sam OCX

Majority of chips wouldn't bench 4500 1.25V on air, best ones will run under 1.15V. You shouldn't expect to run/heavy bench these chips at 5GHz on air/water because of pure heat.


----------



## Bullant

Very nice Luke,looking good


----------



## websmile




----------



## Dum3

Some more ~200 ms to squeeze,have to see if it's possible to tighten up or go full ****** for 3000.All @air 2.15V


----------



## CL3P20

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dum3*
> 
> 
> 
> Some more ~200 ms to squeeze,have to see if it's possible to tighten up or go full ****** for 3000.All @air 2.15V


respect!


----------



## tatmMRKIV

Thanks alot
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *websmile*


holy crap how!?


----------



## centvalny

8GB 2666C15 double sided



http://imgur.com/gbpamY0


----------



## blaze2210

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *centvalny*
> 
> 8GB 2666C15 double sided
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://imgur.com/gbpamY0


----------



## tatmMRKIV

yeah I am thinking of grabbing something along those lines myself...(probably a g.skill or cheaper brand though)

They should be about as good of clockers if not better than the c15 single sided 3000mhz g.skill right?

that 4ghz record was on some 4gb modules thats why I went for em in the end(and price was nice imo I can't wait for people to start reselling these







)


----------



## coolhandluke41

stumble across this on F$$book


----------



## centvalny

false
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *coolhandluke41*
> 
> stumble across this on F$$book


DDR4 3300C17 spd single side. Only 5 kits of 4x4GBs on some ocer benchtables now


----------



## tatmMRKIV

Wish I knew where to find some.


----------



## hotrod717

Not really a great feat, but I'm really happy with this purchase. 2666 - 9-12-12-28 at stock 1.65v.








 and 2800


----------



## websmile

@tatmMRKIV Retail, bought over the years
@hotrod717 Iam not sure Gigabyte, with all respect for their latest performance, are ideal vendor for psc which your 2200c7 use. I would try 1200 8-11-8 at start and up to 2600 8-12-8 later and look if you get this to work, tighter timings, especially subs, than other ics at decent freq are main strngth of these on newer platforms


----------



## hotrod717

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *websmile*
> 
> @tatmMRKIV Retail, bought over the years
> @hotrod717 Iam not sure Gigabyte, with all respect for their latest performance, are ideal vendor for psc which your 2200c7 use. I would try 1200 8-11-8 at start and up to 2600 8-12-8 later and look if you get this to work, tighter timings, especially subs, than other ics at decent freq are main strngth of these on newer platforms


I primarily bought this mobo for the Giga comp. on hwbot, but have been really impressed with it so far. I've been patiently waiting for the Impact VII to hit retail. Memory isn't really my strong point, but am realizing it takes a rounded approach to do well benching. There seems to be a mem bench or component in all the competitions.
I will be looking to improve my mem related bench scores and will certainly give your suggestions a try. Might even try some overvolting. Do you guys put temp sensors directly on ic, between thermal tape and spreader for air benching?


----------



## 636cc of fury

So between work and now school, I have gone on the longest vacation from benching due to lack of time and guess what? It sucks

Decided to give the c6 Pi's another run at 5Ghz and after hours I finally managed a 2800 c6 run

Checked off the list of things to do.

Started the night off good, besting my best time:



http://imgur.com/ycpMEMP



Different waza yielded slightly better results:



http://imgur.com/ZZ8G5f3



tightened trfc, small almost unnoticeable gain:



http://imgur.com/jE1rStd



. . .and then I tested every strap/bclk combo to find out what would run and after hours of fail, I realized this kit can not run TRAS 21 at 2800+ and nothing over 2809 ever passed much less even trained.

l0ud_sil3nc3 - 5:55:063 - 38x131.6 - 1403.6 MHz - 6-10-6-24-64-1 - ASRock Z97 OCF - G.Skill 2000 C6 PI 2x2GB/PSC - 2.22V - LN2 @ all



http://imgur.com/O8xbIVL



pics:



http://imgur.com/T30CWUg





http://imgur.com/DVNvhCR





http://imgur.com/S9wO6jS


----------



## CL3P20

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *636cc of fury*
> 
> So between work and now school, I have gone on the longest vacation from benching due to lack of time and guess what? It sucks
> 
> Decided to give the c6 Pi's another run at 5Ghz and after hours I finally managed a 2800 c6 run
> 
> Checked off the list of things to do.
> 
> . . .and then I tested every strap/bclk combo to find out what would run and after hours of fail, I realized this kit can not run TRAS 21 at 2800+ and nothing over 2809 ever passed much less even trained.
> 
> l0ud_sil3nc3 - 5:55:063 - 38x131.6 - 1403.6 MHz - 6-10-6-24-64-1 - ASRock Z97 OCF - G.Skill 2000 C6 PI 2x2GB/PSC - 2.22V - LN2 @ all
> 
> pics:
> 
> *snip


----------



## dixson01974

How good are Samsung (new SN#)-HYKO?

EDIT
And how much voltage I can put on them for 24/7 use?


----------



## Dum3

Around 1.9 or maybe even higher should be safe,but you have to consider the IMC not being hurt,the chips themselfes are not that fragile at all


----------



## baker18

Pentium/G.Skill

Cpu single stage(-50) / memory single stage(-40). First time memory under sub temps. Need better CPU for 5ghz.


----------



## nleksan

Howdy! I've been messing around with my memory quite a bit lately, but I have come to realize that I'm, well, "stuck in old habits/routines". I'm trying to get a fresh perspective, to look at all this a different way, and I am doing that by having knocked my Ripjaws Z 2133C9 4x4GB kit (it'll take some beating!), to more-or-less stock speeds...

What I'm hoping, would be, if one of you fine gentlemen would be so kind as to glance at my three pics below, and tell me what YOU would do... It would be extremely helpful and I'd be forever grateful!


----------



## tatmMRKIV

increase to 2400mhz n if that works good for you

Adata DDR4 is onsale on newegg and tiger


----------



## Sam OCX

someone else's PSC:


----------



## CL3P20

CL7 air.. damn. Nice IC's Sam


----------



## hotrod717

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *websmile*
> 
> @tatmMRKIV Retail, bought over the years
> @hotrod717 Iam not sure Gigabyte, with all respect for their latest performance, are ideal vendor for psc which your 2200c7 use. I would try 1200 8-11-8 at start and up to 2600 8-12-8 later and look if you get this to work, tighter timings, especially subs, than other ics at decent freq are main strngth of these on newer platforms


Thanks for the tipp. This at stock voltage and auto tertiaries, so I know there's definitely room to improve. 2T, no waza at 1T.


----------



## tatmMRKIV

does this mean there is some magic in that Ol' c6 2000 kit of mine?

but I try 6-10-6 2200 and get bad ram code
I might have ben having cpu related issues though as I switched to a different multi

2nd kit arrived and its poop, possibly even defective
one posts at c7 2400 and fails 1st loop and the other stick bad ram, code 53.

My first DDR4 is in today.. no platform to test on for a month or so though, unless I unload all my PSC sooner rather than later... No ETA on my 4930k to start high voltage binning with though.

https://www.dropbox.com/s/801fh5plqu71ev1/20140903_161835.jpg?dl=0


----------



## Sam OCX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tatmMRKIV*
> 
> but I try 6-10-6 2200 and get bad ram code


Make sure you start with sufficient voltage (1.75V) and tWCL 8 (I'm not sure if CL6 + tWCL 6/7 is a good idea on air). Some kits might already require tRP 7 at 1100MHz but 6 should at least, normally, POST.


----------



## tatmMRKIV

I had 1.67v going, I really don't even know how long even a voltage of 1.7v is safe, on sb-e. Hopefully the 4930k shows up in the next couple of days.. Friday and saturday is when all my build parts come in so I am going to be pretty consumed with that

twcl is 8 on my tightest setting
Trp is 6 so I will bump that.


----------



## coolhandluke41

updated OP (great read)
https://docs.google.com/file/d/0Bz2VRRbLPrZnYmJVVHM2UGxVS00/edit


----------



## Asus11

hey id like to join this crazy overclocking!

this is my settings/timings at stock XMP

what do you guys think I could do?


----------



## sabishiihito

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Asus11*
> 
> hey id like to join this crazy overclocking!
> 
> this is my settings/timings at stock XMP
> 
> what do you guys think I could do?


What kit is that?


----------



## sabishiihito

Trying to clock these ADATA 2200 sticks, you'd think with those timings (9-9-9), using BBSE's fraternal twin BBBG and 8-layer KO-8155 PCB would guarantee easy clocking at 2400C8 tWCL6 tight tertiaries...no such luck thus far.


----------



## coolhandluke41

^^^^ cold or bust with all my BBSE on OCF ,just my 2c


----------



## STRATEGY

im looking for

gskill pis 2200c7/2000c6 anyone has ??


----------



## Asus11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sabishiihito*
> 
> What kit is that?


Team Xtreem LV 2600MHz 4 x 4gb 16gb CL10


----------



## sabishiihito

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Asus11*
> 
> Team Xtreem LV 2600MHz 4 x 4gb 16gb CL10


Tasty Samsung 2Gbit D-rev chips







Try for 2666 9-12-12 or 2800 10-12-12.


----------



## sabishiihito

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *coolhandluke41*
> 
> ^^^^ cold or bust with all my BBSE on OCF ,just my 2c


No LN2 or phase capability here, so I guess I'll have to wait for winter


----------



## Asus11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sabishiihito*
> 
> Tasty Samsung 2Gbit D-rev chips
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Try for 2666 9-12-12 or 2800 10-12-12.


ok ive tried 2666mhz with my timings that was already there and thats the only time it posts

so its 2666mhz 10 - 12 12 28( meant to be 31) but works with 28

I havn't tried 2800mhz but I will do, I wanted to ask what could I do to get these to have higher Mhz/ better timings? any other settings ? or what volts are safe to overvolt?


----------



## tatmMRKIV

Yeah I tried to up V to 1.7 and all the timings you suggested and I immediately 00'd
even loosened some other things, I need a diff cpu. or I need to find a more stable blk100 profile because I cannot stabilize blk100 for crap

really I think it's my cpu she won't pass XTU for the life of me
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *STRATEGY*
> 
> im looking for
> 
> gskill pis 2200c7/2000c6 anyone has ??


keep an eye out for my sales thread I will be opening in the next few weeks


----------



## FreeElectron

Are there any DDR4 adventures here?


----------



## 636cc of fury

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FreeElectron*
> 
> Are there any DDR4 adventures here?


There will be in a few hours, just waiting for the ram to get here


----------



## jjjc_93

Likewise, waiting for a delivery


----------



## Dum3

Since no DDR4,i went full ****** on Maximus VII Impact and Vengeance Pro set reaching 2980 with 9-12-12. 3000 is close for a few runs on 2.3V and normal ambient,however i'll push more on cold.


----------



## FreeElectron

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dum3*
> 
> Since no DDR4,i went full ****** on Maximus VII Impact and Vengeance Pro set reaching 2980 with 9-12-12. 3000 is close for a few runs on 2.3V and normal ambient,however i'll push more on cold.


2.3v ?
Is that even possible?


----------



## stulid

Here is my little collection,



4x4GB Corsair Dominator Plats 2400C9 Sammy IC's



4x4GB Kingston HyperX 2400C11



4x4GB Kingston HyperX 2800C12



2x2GB Gskill Pis 2200C7



I like the Corsair the best especially on my SOC Force, they do 2666-9-12-12-21-1 easily.

Might sell the Pis as PSC and Giga not a great combination.


----------



## Sam OCX

week1435 2400C9 Tridents:


----------



## Norz

@Sam..is that Sammy`s ? so they scale with that voltage?
What cooling if I may ask.

Greate results,I have a set of Tridentx 2600CL10 8GB incoming next week, Im pretty sure they are doublesided Sammy`s... Hopes for a god bin









cheers

John


----------



## tatmMRKIV

^yup they do scale well with that kinda V

those sticks you got in the mail are some pretty good sammy sticks generally


----------



## coolhandluke41

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *636cc of fury*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *FreeElectron*
> 
> Are there any DDR4 adventures here?
> 
> 
> 
> There will be in a few hours, just waiting for the ram to get here
Click to expand...

17 hours and counting


----------



## sabishiihito

So...apparently the Dominator Platinum 4x4GB DDR4-2800C16 kit has an XMP profile for 3000C16


----------



## blaze2210

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sabishiihito*
> 
> So...apparently the Dominator Platinum 4x4GB DDR4-2800C16 kit has an XMP profile for 3000C16


Looks like 2998 C16 to me....














Pesky 2mhz....hehehehe....


----------



## centvalny

Testing 4X8GB @ 1.35V



http://imgur.com/zREJMGY





http://imgur.com/On7fGYx


----------



## Sam OCX

Roy, how is the performance for 4x4GB vs 4x8GB at same clocks/timings?


----------



## coolhandluke41

I'm having blast with Pentiums


----------



## Bullant

Nice Luke,









So no ln2 for a little while I did little air testing

Cpu on SS -25 and memory on air ,temps about 14c

2800Mhz stability 32M pass
http://postimage.org/

Also did some testing on full bank memory's 4x2Gb PSC,CPU SS -25 and memory's on air about 20c on these runs.
If you take note on the above 28x memory you can see with this 4x2Gb im 1.5 sec slower,everything quite loose on the 4x2Gb for the moment,not to bad considering 4x2Gb is 2666Mhz
Memory's used in the 4x2Gb were Pis 2300 cl8,one good kit on air and the second kit is not very good on air at all,if I had used a better second kit im sure things would of gone even better

Will test all this on Ln2 when I have next refill,should see some nice numbers once cold
http://postimage.org/

So still with the 4x2gb 2666,only now i start to tighten subs and few things,even tho not a pass it was only 391ms slower then 2800Mhz @ loop 18,with still plenty to tighten
http://postimage.org/

So I tighten a little more and was running on par with the 2800Mhz,with still little more that can be tighten and only @ 2666Mhz
http://postimage.org/

Was also getting some loops at 2700Mhz
http://postimage.org/

Also doing 2736Mhz and just about all subs tight as they normally would be
http://postimage.org/

http://postimg.org/image/k8ua6n4g9/full/

all of the above were all rtls 40-41 and iols 4-4

here is little test i just did but had to shut down because moisture or something so wasn't able to test full stability

CPU on water and memory's on SS -20 full bank,would of been bit easier if cpu was on cold too

Should be quite nice once the cpu on cold and -160+ on the memorys


----------



## centvalny

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sam OCX*
> 
> Roy, how is the performance for 4x4GB vs 4x8GB at same clocks/timings?


1.35V



http://imgur.com/aaKD6Ue



1.65V



http://imgur.com/jU8Qt5M


----------



## coolhandluke41

looking good Dumo








P.S. I have this kit inbound ,hopefully this aren't to bad
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820231801


----------



## Dum3

Samsung madness on Maximus VII Impact and corsair vengeance pro, DDR3-2933 8-12-12 stable,can boot 3000 also but needs lower temperature


----------



## Asus11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dum3*
> 
> Samsung madness on Maximus VII Impact and corsair vengeance pro, DDR3-2933 8-12-12 stable,can boot 3000 also but needs lower temperature


volts?


----------



## 636cc of fury

Getting acclimated on air











http://imgur.com/IkQGiKX





http://imgur.com/AaD2iL0





http://imgur.com/wY6pqJ0





http://imgur.com/vqkXMDy





http://imgur.com/Xo2W9WB





http://imgur.com/gFkEYFu





http://imgur.com/hnsfXr9


----------



## coolhandluke41

looks good George

Thanks


----------



## 636cc of fury

Something is wrong with xp chl, it installs fine but super slow like two minutes off of w7.


----------



## Dum3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Asus11*
> 
> volts?


2.4v and -50 temp,need lower temp,3000 8-12-12 should be easy


----------



## tatmMRKIV

The g.skill 3000 kit is c15 at 1.35 though


----------



## centvalny

3000 32gb @ 1.47V



http://imgur.com/XeziQPd





http://imgur.com/05TDYP9


----------



## tatmMRKIV

Holy wow


----------



## CL3P20

go Gskill !


----------



## Bullant

Little more out of my old wounded 4770k,had few faster ones but just not quite passing,should improve on it later
Z97 OCF - GSkill Pis 2000 cl6 - 2.23v - LN2 -160


----------



## 636cc of fury

Bullant killing it man, good old 2000 c6 pi ftw!

Next stop 54's


----------



## coolhandluke41

^^+1
nak nak who's there.?...



_raging bull_

..nice run Usain








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CL3P20*
> 
> go Gskill !


how they fare cl3p ?


----------



## CL3P20

will let you know once CPU....


----------



## 636cc of fury

So testing W7 x32 bit and still the same issue as with XP 32 bit with 32M, so tested out XTU with some different timings/uncore.



http://imgur.com/qeiPbIH





http://imgur.com/xOJdrjR





http://imgur.com/QLTLkBe





http://imgur.com/oHuenc9





http://imgur.com/ALcmYfU



R5E and SOC next


----------



## Sam OCX

Is tRAS 15 a must at 1500c12 with Hynix, or you're just following everybody else?


----------



## 636cc of fury

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sam OCX*
> 
> Is tRAS 15 a must at 1500c12 with Hynix, or you're just following everybody else?


Maybe a little bit of both









I still can't get XP working correctly so just seeing what OS works, what OS are you using Sam ? You have killer efficiency in XP in wPrime


----------



## centvalny

4.5Ghz cache, 32GB. Cpu on SS



http://imgur.com/jvmlxWu


----------



## coolhandluke41

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *636cc of fury*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Sam OCX*
> 
> Is tRAS 15 a must at 1500c12 with Hynix, or you're just following everybody else?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe a little bit both
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I still can't get XP working correctly so just seeing what OS works, what OS are you using Sam ? You have killer efficiency in XP in wPrime
Click to expand...

Quote:


> LS for PI XP SP2 64bit is the fastest.


anyone have a copy to share/sale ??


----------



## 636cc of fury

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *coolhandluke41*
> 
> anyone have a copy to share/sale ??


Did Sam say that chl?

Or is this from your testing?


----------



## coolhandluke41

El Hiwa









http://kingpincooling.com/forum/showpost.php?p=27915&postcount=24


----------



## sabishiihito

Still struggling with old ICs on modern CPUs


----------



## coolhandluke41

^^ you have this kit







1.94v -(1.85v might not be enough ,don't be afraid 1.92~1.94v won't kill it)


----------



## Schmuckley

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dum3*
> 
> Samsung madness on Maximus VII Impact and corsair vengeance pro, DDR3-2933 8-12-12 stable,can boot 3000 also but needs lower temperature


I bet monies dem RAMs is cold


----------



## sabishiihito

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *coolhandluke41*
> 
> ^^ you have this kit
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1.94v -(1.85v might not be enough ,don't be afraid 1.92~1.94v won't kill it)


They don't seem to want to train on higher than about 1.92v on Asus Maximus VI/VII boards for some reason.


----------



## coolhandluke41

^^ I would play with tRDWR(s) ,go up and down with volts and tREFI ,keep 1,2nd timing tight and play with pre-sets ,latency


----------



## Sam OCX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *636cc of fury*
> 
> I still can't get XP working correctly so just seeing what OS works, what OS are you using Sam ?


Using same version of XP 32 that I've been using for years. My efficiency is far from perfect, I didn't use a dedicated OS for wPrime, just "tuned" a two month old stability test OS.
Be sure you don't open any software (like cpuz) before or while you run the benchmark. Also check your C-states (C6 especially). Sometimes you get phantom CPU load when not running anything, this also dramatically worsens the benchmark scores.


----------



## coolhandluke41

after seeing some 32M results on another forum (9m+ @4.0/3100c12) I'm pretty sure this platform is not for me ..lol,that's painfully slow,ouch so much for D4


----------



## jon666

You got a link for these results? Kinda curious but don't have the cash to bother with any serious research.


----------



## robbo2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *coolhandluke41*
> 
> after seeing some 32M results on another forum (9m+ @4.0/3100c12) I'm pretty sure this platform is not for me ..lol,that's painfully slow,ouch so much for D4


It'll come good eventually I hope. DDR3 sucked at launch too.


----------



## CL3P20

@chl - there are bigger issues with OS not working with cpu 100% right now.. which is why xp results are not efficient for time being. Hopefully intel will release patch... or a crafty someone else may release one if we are all so lucky.


----------



## Bullant

Had another play with some cold PSC 5Ghz and also some maxxmem
Was using my old 4770K,still seems ok imc considering it wont boot 2666Mhz with cpu on air no more
Cpu 0n SS -25 and memory was -160

2860mhz tight was looking ok


2900Mhz tight 8M pass


2900Mhz tight 5Ghz maxxmem


2900Mhz tight maxxmem 5.791ghz,


will test maxxmem again later with cpu on LN2 and lot more Ghz


----------



## ozzy1925

guys,can you tell me whats the difference between these kits?
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820231801&nm_mc=AFC-C8Junction&cm_mmc=AFC-C8Junction-_-na-_-na-_-na&cm_sp=&AID=10446076&PID=6146846&SID=l1a53s3pc8zw

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820231799&nm_mc=AFC-C8Junction&cm_mmc=AFC-C8Junction-_-na-_-na-_-na&cm_sp=&AID=10446076&PID=3630615&SID=


----------



## Kimir

Same thing, one black heatsink and the other red.








But that is odd, because the black doesn't exist in 3000Mhz according to G.Skill website.


----------



## ozzy1925

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kimir*
> 
> Same thing, one black heatsink and the other red.


ah ty, i have 1 red in local dealers stock .Do you think its early to pick ddr4 ?Should i wait 1-2 months more for the prices go down and for higher speeds?


----------



## tatmMRKIV

I think the black are better overclockers based on g skills previous heat sink coloring

Wait for ddr4 if you can. 3400 is out by end of october. Avexir is binning them now and I think there was even a review set out there.
I am waiting on the new blitz heat sinks. I am probably holding off till Xmas or black Friday to upgrade. My build drained my budget faster than I anticipated all dem water cooling parts add up... fast


----------



## Sam OCX

There shouldn't be any difference between Red and Black versions apart from the colour. Spec is the same, lineup in the same. Won't be the first time when G.Skill offers same mems in different colour (like Arse, for example).


----------



## tatmMRKIV

That's good. I got the red lol.


----------



## Kimir

I see on G.Skill website that they have the 3200, 3300 and 3333Mhz listed now, all of them in Black. No shop got them tho
As you said 3400 is coming soon, how far they are going to go in term of frequency?







Gotta have a strong IMC for that I guess.


----------



## tatmMRKIV

Saw g.skill kits available for preordered a few days ago on newegg. I am jumping ship to avexir for my ddr4 adventures though. I planned on doing it sooner but they are a Lil pricey and pretty hard to find


----------



## coolhandluke41

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *robbo2*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *coolhandluke41*
> 
> after seeing some 32M results on another forum (9m+ @4.0/3100c12) I'm pretty sure this platform is not for me ..lol,that's painfully slow,ouch so much for D4
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It'll come good eventually I hope. DDR3 sucked at launch too.
Click to expand...

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CL3P20*
> 
> @chl - there are bigger issues with OS not working with cpu 100% right now.. which is why xp results are not efficient for time being. Hopefully intel will release patch... or a crafty someone else may release one if we are all so lucky.


I hope both of you right ,as far as I know XP,W7 (32/64bit) were tested and they all show very similar results ,one think I know - latency shown in Aida 64/Maxxmem is no lie








P.S. I cancel my pre-order and will wait for now

@ Usain ..now you "killing it"


----------



## ozzy1925

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tatmMRKIV*
> 
> I think the black are better overclockers based on g skills previous heat sink coloring
> 
> Wait for ddr4 if you can. 3400 is out by end of october. Avexir is binning them now and I think there was even a review set out there.
> I am waiting on the new blitz heat sinks. I am probably holding off till Xmas or black Friday to upgrade. My build drained my budget faster than I anticipated all dem water cooling parts add up... fast


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sam OCX*
> 
> There shouldn't be any difference between Red and Black versions apart from the colour. Spec is the same, lineup in the same. Won't be the first time when G.Skill offers same mems in different colour (like Arse, for example).


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tatmMRKIV*
> 
> That's good. I got the red lol.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kimir*
> 
> I see on G.Skill website that they have the 3200, 3300 and 3333Mhz listed now, all of them in Black. No shop got them tho
> As you said 3400 is coming soon, how far they are going to go in term of frequency?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gotta have a strong IMC for that I guess.


thanks +rep all , i think i will wait a little more


----------



## Bullant

Testing another new kit of memory's tonight,this kit is quite strong at 2800Mhz not quite as strong when pushing past 2800mhz,well it did boot to windows @ 2880Mhz 6-10-6-24 tight wasn't 32m stable








Is good for 32m 6-10-6-21 2800Mhz tight and also 1m stable at 2800mhz 5-10-5 2800Mhz tight








2.25v -160 PSC 2000 Pis cl6


----------



## tatmMRKIV

Holy crap


----------



## centvalny

4.8Ghz uncore with cpu on single stage cooler -20C~10C core temp.



http://imgur.com/N6VhHRD





http://imgur.com/4ezTIMu


----------



## tatmMRKIV

Aw3some!


----------



## 636cc of fury

small update with XTU



http://imgur.com/45wCP1q


----------



## robbo2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bullant*
> 
> Testing another new kit of memory's tonight,this kit is quite strong at 2800Mhz not quite as strong when pushing past 2800mhz,well it did boot to windows @ 2880Mhz 6-10-6-24 tight wasn't 32m stable
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is good for 32m 6-10-6-21 2800Mhz tight and also 1m stable at 2800mhz 5-10-5 2800Mhz tight
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2.25v -160 PSC 2000 Pis cl6


Holy crap! Great job man


----------



## xSneak

Hi guys. I can't decide which memory kit to buy; I'm worried the 2666 kit will perform worse.

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820313447
or
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820231589

It looks like they both are double sided. I assume the xtreme kit uses hynix mfr and the g.skill is using samsung. I know the single sided mfr performs worse, but is it the same performance when it is double sided?


----------



## robbo2

I would go with the Team kit as MFR will clock higher. The G.Skill kit won't clock as well.


----------



## xSneak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *robbo2*
> 
> I would go with the Team kit as MFR will clock higher. The G.Skill kit won't clock as well.


Is it going to perform better on benchmarks?


----------



## CL3P20

Air.



*Gskill 3200 C16 kit @ 1.65v - 1t & twcl @ 9 will not train - going to try 2x chan later


----------



## Sam OCX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xSneak*
> 
> Is it going to perform better on benchmarks?


Yes.
Put simply, Team 2666C11 will easily do G.Skill's 2400C10 spec while the inverse is most likely not true.


----------



## coolhandluke41

ren out of LN









(copper/nickel plated HS-







)


----------



## tatmMRKIV

Damn how'd you do the heatsink? That's awesome. I was just about to suggest to avexir they make ram sticks with plated heatsink to mix things up a bit


----------



## Bullant

Very nice results from all,tested my other untested on cold PSC memory's today
Pi's 2300 cl8 -160 2.0v 6-9-6-2800 This kit seems quite good but with limit of 2.0v could really hold this kit back,does pass 32M 6-9-6-21 -1755Mhz,should pass 32m 2800 6-10-6
http://postimage.org/

6-10-6-2820
http://postimage.org/


----------



## coolhandluke41

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tatmMRKIV*
> 
> Damn how'd you do the heatsink? That's awesome. I was just about to suggest to avexir they make ram sticks with plated heatsink to mix things up a bit


heavy










http://www.performance-pcs.com/catalog/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=59_453&products_id=38926&zenid=30185c093cc994f59df6c0945c47359f


----------



## tatmMRKIV

I thought you were talking about the mobos heatsink from the angle the picture is at it looks copper plated ..

Lol I am totally doing it if I can though now that I thought about it

Yeah I know about the eksf3d sinks though. I would a got some but my budget got eaten up so I had to cut a lot off that order. No 2nd mem pot for x-series

It's fine I am gonna start binning pentium chips to get my z97 platform started.
Then finally try setting up my cryoclamp Then. Would a done it sooner but I had to buy thermal tape because d8auber forgot to include some with the pot.


----------



## CL3P20

Win 7 ...corrupted XP tuning RTLs earlier









*DDR4 Adata 2400 C16, 1.2v kit* ; 4x4

1.45v - 3000mhz ; 15-15-15-36-2T, twcl @ 12



*DDR4 Crucial 2133 C15, 1.2v kit* ; 4x8

1.37v - 2400mhz ; 11-11-11-24-1T, twcl @ 8



*didnt notice bclk until after


----------



## coolhandluke41

nice post Cl3p


----------



## Sam OCX

Testing what's left of my old faithful 2000C6 PI.


----------



## CL3P20

*DDR4 Adata 2400 C16, 1.2v kit* ; 4x4

1.65v - fail, twcl @ 9



subtimings on full auto.. looks like 12-13-14 @ 1.65v, 3000mhz is a decent timing set to bin this Hynix for


----------



## coolhandluke41

^^ cracked 7m







..not


----------



## 636cc of fury

Great testing Ryan









small teaser, moar to come











http://imgur.com/EBgohu9


----------



## STRATEGY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sam OCX*
> 
> Testing what's left of my old faithful 2000C6 PI.


nice result , bro


----------



## CL3P20

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *636cc of fury*
> 
> Great testing Ryan
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> small teaser, moar to come


Big yellow looking great!

*definitely no 270 tRFC or 1T for 3k on the F6a bios + my sticks... hopefully new BIOS brings +3100 too. Working on new OS today.


----------



## sabishiihito

New arrivals:










I swear if I can't get 2600/2666C8 tWCL6 with these, I'm throwing in the towel with BBSE.


----------



## centvalny

Uncore @ 4.3G



http://imgur.com/vfiXveg



Moar 4.42G



http://imgur.com/tPLcb6G


----------



## CL3P20

yoked! Nice results Ry


----------



## centvalny

Thanks Ryan









Gotta clock this one











http://imgur.com/7maWVkl


----------



## coolhandluke41

Dumo always great with new hardware ,nicely done -1T


----------



## centvalny

Thanks cool









3100 tights



http://imgur.com/gTgEWYD


----------



## Bullant

Very nice Dumo









@ Sam,would of thought the cl7 with rtls that tight mite have been faster time then the cl8 sub,seem like nice memory's to do the cl7 with tight rtls like that on air

Could be really nice kit on cold seeing they also like volts,scale quite nice,they boot 2800mhz on air as well?


----------



## CL3P20

new for me today..

3100mhz / 5.5 XTU = 2171



and new R15 as well..



more uncore wont work.. and no RTL either.. i do what i can 

*dumo - i got some too ;0


----------



## coolhandluke41

nice chip


----------



## lilchronic

just wondering what this is
pny xlr8 8GB 1600Mhz cas 9


----------



## sabishiihito

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sabishiihito*
> 
> New arrivals:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I swear if I can't get 2600/2666C8 tWCL6 with these, I'm throwing in the towel with BBSE.


----------



## sabishiihito

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sabishiihito*
> 
> New arrivals:
> 
> 
> 
> I swear if I can't get 2600/2666C8 tWCL6 with these, I'm throwing in the towel with BBSE.


----------



## 636cc of fury

much better now









Still lots of seconds and thirds to figure out, but this is a decent start.



http://imgur.com/ockhr5N


----------



## centvalny

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sabishiihito*


Fire it up









Nice clocking Loud


----------



## sabishiihito

Ugh, thought I was editing my original post and ended up making new ones, that's what I get for using Tapatalk. At any rate, not going well so far with the first two CPUS trying to clock the new BBSE sticks.


----------



## Sam OCX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bullant*
> 
> Could be really nice kit on cold seeing they also like volts,scale quite nice,they boot 2800mhz on air as well?


The kit is not fit for 32M at 1400 on air, one of the modules just can't do it. The other is fine, however - it does 32M at 1466 8-14-8 easily.
This is the actual kit that Xtreme Addict ran 32M at 1400 6-9-6-21 before/at Computex. Since then, some BGAs might have got loose so this set was giving us all sorts of problems (from no POST on air to hard coldbug at -5c). Couple of weeks ago XA did some soldering work on it (so set looks like a bloody mess with all sorts of pastes and sprays on it







), hopefully it works better on LN2 now.


----------



## kael13

Ripjaws 4 are pretty hard to come across in the UK. Can't find them available anywhere.. It's starting to get frustrating.


----------



## sabishiihito

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> just wondering what this is
> pny xlr8 8GB 1600Mhz cas 9


SpecTec, probably Micron chips.


----------



## Dum3

I had my first ln2 session this weekend on my set of 2400 c8 pis,psc XEJ ic's.Together with EKWB copper heatsinks they did a great job,temperature could go down to -167 and managed to get this result at 2.3V,also XTU at 2933 6-10-6 was possible at 2.4V,just scored worse due to sick operating system.I just can't wait for next session when i have time for some 32M,looking forward to it.


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sabishiihito*
> 
> SpecTec, probably Micron chips.


thanks man

they do 2133Mhz with 1.65v havent tried any higher or tighter timings


----------



## tatmMRKIV

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sam OCX*
> 
> The kit is not fit for 32M at 1400 on air, one of the modules just can't do it. The other is fine, however - it does 32M at 1466 8-14-8 easily.
> This is the actual kit that Xtreme Addict ran 32M at 1400 6-9-6-21 before/at Computex. Since then, some BGAs might have got loose so this set was giving us all sorts of problems (from no POST on air to hard coldbug at -5c). Couple of weeks ago XA did some soldering work on it (so set looks like a bloody mess with all sorts of pastes and sprays on it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ), hopefully it works better on LN2 now.


soldering work? what does that entailonram?


----------



## centvalny

Default 3100 settings 51/11/49/8 and Gskill 3200 lovo 1.55V

Thanks Loud











http://imgur.com/ZqJW5Pg


----------



## 636cc of fury

G.Skill 3000 c15 love the volts (1.65v)

4G


http://imgur.com/zyUHieF



5G


http://imgur.com/1dNjWQN



3200 half pi king here


http://imgur.com/zXCnq6v


----------



## CL3P20

hard act to follow ..  ..killing it !

*Adata DDR4: 2400mhz 1.2v 4x4 kit @ 1.68v real*

Gigabyte X99 SOC Force F6a BIOS

*RTL's are 'tuned' using IOL setting.. though I would not call RTL "working" as any attempt to set directly results in failure to POST, regardless of settings/voltages/RAM/IC type etc. I would have liked to see if I could get lower working, but this is best result after hours of testing. Poor efficiency should be from my OS, as latency figures and bandwidth are looking correct.





These sticks are surprisingly strong. My Gskill 3200 kit cannot POST with twcl @ 10, nor can they do 1T... I will have to retest on cold when I can run higher uncore 



Testing continues...


----------



## coolhandluke41

interesting results guys









@Cl3p ..this are review samples or retail ?


----------



## CL3P20

they were 'gift' and are available retail


----------



## tatmMRKIV

damn sorta disappointed i was just able to grab c16 3333mhz kit from g.skill

30 days to return so whatevs

I just need a cpu now that I got the asrock OCF x99 board


----------



## centvalny

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tatmMRKIV*
> 
> damn sorta disappointed i was just able to grab c16 3333mhz kit from g.skill
> 
> 30 days to return so whatevs


Don't return, I'll take it









The early retail and samples of 3000+ mfr single sided seem to like hivolts to 1.85V. The newer batches (3200+) like lower volts like 1.55~1.6V sweet spots


----------



## coolhandluke41

_Hynix double slide_ (from FB )...at list it looks good


----------



## tatmMRKIV

Well i have both sets so maybe ill just ditch the red c15 3000 kit then.

I just wish i had a compatible cpu.... i might just break down n get a 5930k 5960X



got my 4770k unborked
and my x99 OCF just showed up..

think its time I get to binning my PSC
grab me a 5960x with proceeds from rejects


----------



## coolhandluke41

OC socket FTW
http://hwbot.org/submission/2631481_


----------



## Bullant

Strong board ^


----------



## Sam OCX

Testing another set of Kingston DDR3 MFR:

1000 / 7-10-10-24 / 1.88V
1100 / 8-11-11-24 / 1.79V
1200 / 9-12-11-27 / 1.72V
1300 / 10-12-12-30 / 1.68V
1400 / 11-13-13-35 / 1.64V
1500 / 12-14-14-35 / 1.65V
1600 / 12-15-15-36 / 1.80V


----------



## 636cc of fury

G.Skill 3000 c15 1.7v all air cooled cpu and memory



http://imgur.com/D9etcfW


----------



## CL3P20

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bullant*
> 
> Strong board ^


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *636cc of fury*
> 
> G.Skill 3000 c15 1.7v all air cooled cpu and memory


why..Yes, yes it is..

*now if someone will buy my FS items.. so I can order one and get on this wagon!


----------



## centvalny

Awesome runs Loud









Gettin' there too









Cache clockin fun, all autos exept Gskill 3200 C16 @ 1.55V



http://imgur.com/Q5xsQES



Testing uncore all auto settings in bios exept rams @ 1.605V and vcsa @ 1.128V



http://imgur.com/sPeehk6


----------



## Sam OCX

Final proper tight runs on BBSE before my last set leaves for new owner:


----------



## jimba86

Do any of you guys know how to reball double sided BBSE?


----------



## sabishiihito

Finally got another decent PSC run, 2600 8-12-8-28-1T tWCL6. Needed 1.97v on these Ripjaws X 2200C7 sticks with black PCB!


----------



## coolhandluke41

Inspired by another ..had to try that CFR







(1496.8 )

https://www.dropbox.com/s/7k90mjlwmpog8uo/Hynix%405.0.png?dl=0





I should try different strap next time to get 5.002 and crack that 56


----------



## timerwin63

Decided to swap the heat spreaders from my Ripjaws to an old set of DDR2 (from Komputerbay? I've never run them, but they're using Micron chips, so y'know) on a whim. I LOVE the matte black PCB on the Ripjaws, compared to all my nasty green glossy RAM. Not sure why I've didn't do this sooner.

Anyway, it's not LN2 or anything, but it's my first time doing something like this and I thought you guys would like it.


Spoiler: Pics To Prove It Happened




Pssh. Never had to warranty RAM anyway.


----------



## ozzy1925

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *timerwin63*
> 
> Decided to swap the heat spreaders from my Ripjaws to an old set of DDR2 (from Komputerbay? I've never run them, but they're using Micron chips, so y'know) on a whim. I LOVE the matte black PCB on the Ripjaws, compared to all my nasty green glossy RAM. Not sure why I've didn't do this sooner.
> 
> Anyway, it's not LN2 or anything, but it's my first time doing something like this and I thought you guys would like it.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Pics To Prove It Happened
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pssh. Never had to warranty RAM anyway.


i want to watercool my rams,after removing the heatsinks is it possible to reuse them again after some time?


----------



## timerwin63

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ozzy1925*
> 
> i want to watercool my rams,after removing the heatsinks is it possible to reuse them again after some time?


The blue heatsinks on the DDR2 (green DIMMs) came off my Ripjaws. So, yeah, but after a while, the thermal adhesive would wear and you'd need to replace it with new pads.


----------



## 636cc of fury

Binning BDBG, what rough life









Only way to run c6 twcl 6 and finish pi is drop below 2600 mhz, also this kit did not like tras 24 with even 2.3v at -150c

3 more dimms left to test



http://imgur.com/X8YeNSn





http://imgur.com/PMurHp4





http://imgur.com/No3jrbj


----------



## ozzy1925

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *timerwin63*
> 
> The blue heatsinks on the DDR2 (green DIMMs) came off my Ripjaws. So, yeah, but after a while, the thermal adhesive would wear and you'd need to replace it with new pads.


thanks,
are these special pads to hold the heatsinks or any thermal pad does the job?


----------



## timerwin63

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ozzy1925*
> 
> thanks,
> are these special pads to hold the heatsinks or any thermal pad does the job?


You'll want something adhesive, like a thermal tape. 3M has a bunch of them here. You'll have to figure out thickness on your own.


----------



## ozzy1925

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *timerwin63*
> 
> You'll want something adhesive, like a thermal tape. 3M has a bunch of them here. You'll have to figure out thickness on your own.


thanks for the tip!


----------



## tatmMRKIV

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *636cc of fury*
> 
> Binning BDBG, what rough life
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Only way to run c6 IMG][/URL]


whats good to aim for with bdbg on air?


----------



## hotrod717

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bullant*
> 
> Nice Luke,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So no ln2 for a little while I did little air testing
> 
> Cpu on SS -25 and memory on air ,temps about 14c
> 
> 2800Mhz stability 32M pass
> http://postimage.org/
> 
> Also did some testing on full bank memory's 4x2Gb PSC,CPU SS -25 and memory's on air about 20c on these runs.
> If you take note on the above 28x memory you can see with this 4x2Gb im 1.5 sec slower,everything quite loose on the 4x2Gb for the moment,not to bad considering 4x2Gb is 2666Mhz
> Memory's used in the 4x2Gb were Pis 2300 cl8,one good kit on air and the second kit is not very good on air at all,if I had used a better second kit im sure things would of gone even better
> 
> Will test all this on Ln2 when I have next refill,should see some nice numbers once cold
> http://postimage.org/
> 
> So still with the 4x2gb 2666,only now i start to tighten subs and few things,even tho not a pass it was only 391ms slower then 2800Mhz @ loop 18,with still plenty to tighten
> http://postimage.org/
> 
> So I tighten a little more and was running on par with the 2800Mhz,with still little more that can be tighten and only @ 2666Mhz
> http://postimage.org/
> 
> Was also getting some loops at 2700Mhz
> http://postimage.org/
> 
> Also doing 2736Mhz and just about all subs tight as they normally would be
> http://postimage.org/
> 
> http://postimg.org/image/k8ua6n4g9/full/
> 
> all of the above were all rtls 40-41 and iols 4-4
> 
> here is little test i just did but had to shut down because moisture or something so wasn't able to test full stability
> 
> CPU on water and memory's on SS -20 full bank,would of been bit easier if cpu was on cold too
> 
> Should be quite nice once the cpu on cold and -160+ on the memorys


Nice info. 4x2gb is what I run. I'll be moving on to x99 in the next couple weeks, but am running PSC on a tough Giga mobo. 2800mhz without much effort, but have yet to juice them. For what ever reason, always feel best to get it chilly at least hence you lose some performance in the end. 10000btu ac through case works wonders.
On another note: anyone have exp. benching a R4F cold? Any setup tips?


----------



## sabishiihito

Picked these up at Micro Center:


















Haven't seen Samsung 2Gbit Q-die before, hopefully they will be fun to play with.


----------



## coolhandluke41

nice find,I like OEM ..
have this inbound (DS)

similar to this
http://www.xtremesystems.org/forums/showthread.php?289514-(DDR4)-Micron-D9RGQ&p=5237702&viewfull=1#post5237702


----------



## Sam OCX

Kingston HyperX Savage 1866C9 (Hynix 4Gbit BFR)

800MHz / 7-9-9-24 / 1.50V
900MHz / 7-9-10-24 / 1.76V
900MHz / 8-10-10-24 / 1.49V
1000MHz / 8-10-11-24 / 1.71V
1000MHz / 9-11-11-24 / 1.48V
1100MHz / 9-11-12-24 / 1.67V
1100MHz / 10-12-13-27 / 1.47V
1200MHz / 10-12-13-27 / 1.64V
1200MHz / 11-13-14-30 / 1.47V
1300MHz / 11-13-14-30 / 1.64V
1400MHz / 11-14-15-30 / 1.79V
1300MHz / 12-14-15-30 / 1.45V
1400MHz / 12-14-16-30 / 1.58V
1500MHz / 12-15-16-30 / 1.76V
1400MHz / 13-14-16-30 / 1.53V
1500MHz / 13-15-17-30 / 1.64V


----------



## 636cc of fury

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tatmMRKIV*
> 
> whats good to aim for with bdbg on air?


I think the best samples would do 2600-2666 c8 tight on air with 1.92v or so, but this is not always indicative of a good kit for LN2 usage.


----------



## coolhandluke41

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *636cc of fury*
> 
> Binning BDBG, what rough life
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Only way to run c6 twcl 6 and finish pi is drop below 2600 mhz, also this kit did not like tras 24 with even 2.3v at -150c
> 
> 3 more dimms left to test


have you try tWRRD 16 ?


----------



## sabishiihito

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *636cc of fury*
> 
> I think the best samples would do 2600-2666 c8 tight on air with 1.92v or so, but this is not always indicative of a good kit for LN2 usage.


Cripes, what bin of BDBG can do those speeds/timings?!


----------



## 636cc of fury

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *coolhandluke41*
> 
> have you try tWRRD 16 ?


Tried 16 no difference, but not 18 or 20, just seems so loose and wrong lol

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sabishiihito*
> 
> Cripes, what bin of BDBG can do those speeds/timings?!


2250 c9 / 2333 c9 and even random 2000 c9 / 2133 c9 have done it in the past.


----------



## sabishiihito

Results with the Samsung 2Gbit Q-die:

2400C10 loose subs




2600C10 loose subs


2666C10 could boot into Windows but was not stable enough to run benchmarks even up to 1.90v.


----------



## tatmMRKIV

Not ram related but i ran into an old guy at ace hardware whose son works for ford r&d. He designs all the computer hardware for them.. ok so thats a lil interesting, but then the guy tells me his son is halfway through with beta testing his own OS.

Now thats pretty interesting too but it really started to get intriguing, when he told me the os is 64/128bit... now thats great n all but does 128bit hardware exist? The answer to that question was yes. That was it. My mind was blown. He used his workshop at ford to make a 4 processor 4 core motherboard setup. All his own hardware...

Unfortunately he signed stuff with ford so all his creations are property of ford. Aparently he makes some prett6 nadass games too
Even with full access to ford's technology i dont understand how a processor can be made in one off batches

Then again the guy does make all the computer hardware that goes into fords. I dunno i just thought it wouldnt really be possible to one off cpus

yay my4390k works


----------



## 636cc of fury

Small update with cpu @ LN2

4G


http://imgur.com/p9zuaeM



5G


http://imgur.com/o8ZAsDW


----------



## coolhandluke41

red G.Skill ? ,great score man


----------



## 636cc of fury

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *coolhandluke41*
> 
> red G.Skill ? ,great score man


Red G.Skill 3000 ftw chl


----------



## centvalny

Awesome "real" runs Loud


----------



## djsi38t

It seems everyone is buying that white hyper x fury ram with that atrocious cas 10 latency just because it's white and matches their components.

Kingston sure found a great way to sell their low end memory.Just put some white heat spreaders on it.

This place is suppose to be the pursuit of performance.If I see one more kit of that white hyper x memory I am going to puke.

Just wanted to get that off my chest.


----------



## timerwin63

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djsi38t*
> 
> It seems everyone is buying that white hyper x fury ram with that atrocious cas 10 latency just because it's white and matches their components.
> 
> Kingston sure found a great way to sell their low end memory.Just put some white heat spreaders on it.
> 
> This place is suppose to be the pursuit of performance.If I see one more kit of that white hyper x memory I am going to puke.
> 
> Just wanted to get that off my chest.


I run mine at 1600 cas 8 on 1.5v. If you're willing to tweak it, it's not really all that bad.

*for every day/regular people use.


----------



## 636cc of fury

Crucial Micron D9's 1.55v good for 2666 c10 tight



http://imgur.com/9muixqa


----------



## centvalny

Uncore tests, [email protected]

Gskill 3200

3100 cas11 with appropriate thirds won't finished



http://imgur.com/K1MBejF


----------



## sabishiihito

Still haven't tried overclocking my Vengeance LPX 2800 DDR4 or 5930k, but here is a result with "old" BBSE-based DDR3


----------



## Bullant

Some 4ghz cl5









http://postimage.org/


----------



## coolhandluke41

^^^ balls to wall Usain









..apparently you can run bbse on air/OCF ...thanks Michael










and my first D4,thanks tatmMRKIV









https://www.dropbox.com/s/1zsduaj6iyo31dz/IMG_0989.JPG?dl=0


----------



## tatmMRKIV

Also I got it at NCIX if you were wondering about that warranty sticker on the clamshell


trying to figure out this 4930k I got off xtreme.. its never been on water before... so its not at all stable

Also I got some other chips in today but haven't had the chance to set them up. I need to find some parts


----------



## centvalny

Testing 4X8GB dommies 2666C15 with high uncore, cpu cold



http://imgur.com/OLTamPo


----------



## websmile

@CHL looking good, I am happy package arrived save and content works


----------



## sabishiihito

Finally managed BBSE 2600 8-11-7-22-1T tWCL6, but only with CPU and Cache at 32x







Either way, looks like AsRock wins the 1Gbit IC battle once again.


----------



## coolhandluke41

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *636cc of fury*
> 
> Crucial Micron D9's 1.55v good for 2666 c10 tight
> 
> 
> 
> http://imgur.com/9muixqa


this are DS /dual bank 8Gb modules right ?,will they go above 2666 on air or cold ?


----------



## Sam OCX

an RMA replacement for 2000C6 PI:


----------



## 636cc of fury

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *coolhandluke41*
> 
> this are DS /dual bank 8Gb modules right ?,will they go above 2666 on air or cold ?


They are double sided 8GB modules CHL


----------



## Sam OCX

Finally got round to properly test my PSC on cold:


----------



## websmile

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sam OCX*
> 
> Finally got round to properly test my PSC on cold:


These are impressive clocks and timings - excellent mems


----------



## coolhandluke41

+1
nicely done Sam ,I should have some results ( new 2000c6 kit from web ) as well in few hours


----------



## 636cc of fury

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sam OCX*
> 
> Finally got round to properly test my PSC on cold:





http://imgur.com/LD4xjTB


----------



## tatmMRKIV

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sam OCX*
> 
> Finally got round to properly test my PSC on cold:


whelp we can all go home now.. its over... Sam killed the game


----------



## Moparman

Very nice. clocks and timing. I think I need to give my ram a go on the Cold juice as on air in a case I'm getting [email protected] on a 3570k and Z77x-UD5H these PSC ram I hope can clock good on the cold.
http://valid.x86.fr/uzm0dc


----------



## sabishiihito

I still can't push BBSE to 2666 but at least I managed a 2600C8 tWCL6 run with CPU and cache at 40x.


----------



## sabishiihito

http://s947.photobucket.com/user/Ca...15-17-17-36-2TSuperPi32M_zps734aa419.png.html


----------



## coolhandluke41

Some play from last night ,different 2000c6 kit ,..this RAM is up to it but I don't think IMC on my 4790K is (can't finish 32m @1400/PI is crashing ,will try 4770K and some Pentiums next to get that dreaded 1400 ,I ran out of LN2 -spend to much time getting a proper run @1375








P.S. applied eraser on PCB/copper HS and this sticks are cruising @ -170/2.28v








,Thanks Micheal


----------



## Chita Gonza

Some nice kits there coolhandluke, I'll have to get all mine in one spot for a pic one of these days. The writeup might take a while.
That is a cool case, I have a Mushkin case that came with the copperhead kit, but only holds 3 sticks, & the gtx2 I would want to keep in it are too tall.


----------



## 636cc of fury

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tatmMRKIV*
> 
> whelp we can all go home now.. its over... Sam killed the game


I don't see a 5:54:xxx @ 5ghz so games still on









However I must say this is probably the best kit of PSC I have seen in a while.


----------



## Sam OCX

sub 5min55 at 5GHz already done but sandbags are not yet full


----------



## coolhandluke41

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sam OCX*
> 
> sub 5min55 at 5GHz already done but sandbags are not yet full


no need to hide ,with the kit you have ?...


----------



## Asus11

hey guys, im thinking of buying some of this ram

can anyone confirm if these are any good? i heard some was samsung memory but not 100% sure

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820313321

cheers

needs to be 2 x 8gb because its going into a mini itx build


----------



## Sam OCX

They're not Samsung but Hynix 4Gbit MFR. Still a nice choice for the money.


----------



## coolhandluke41

this makes me scratch my head ..Corsair prices are way the f up there ..yes they are always higher but come on .it's almost double for similar 16Gb kit and as much as 32Gb ..









P.S. they don't even have the inventory for RMA (e.g.-they will most likely exchange Samsung for MFR )...


----------



## Asus11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sam OCX*
> 
> They're not Samsung but Hynix 4Gbit MFR. Still a nice choice for the money.


thanks!









I did already order but seems like a good choice

hopefully some good results, also would like to ask how would I identity good ram from bad


----------



## Sam OCX

testing HyperX Fury with D9QBJ

900MHz / 7-9-9-24 / 1.73V
1000MHz / 8-10-10-27 / 1.65V
1100MHz / 9-11-11-30 / 1.61V
1200MHz / 9-12-11-32 / 1.91V
1200MHz / 10-12-12-32 / 1.58V
1300MHz / 10-13-12-35 / 1.81V
1300MHz / 11-13-12-35 / 1.55V
1400MHz / 11-14-13-36 / 1.74V


----------



## sabishiihito

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sam OCX*
> 
> testing HyperX Fury with D9QBJ
> 
> 900MHz / 7-9-9-24 / 1.73V
> 1000MHz / 8-10-10-27 / 1.65V
> 1100MHz / 9-11-11-30 / 1.61V
> 1200MHz / 9-12-11-32 / 1.91V
> 1200MHz / 10-12-12-32 / 1.58V
> 1300MHz / 10-13-12-35 / 1.81V
> 1300MHz / 11-13-12-35 / 1.55V
> 1400MHz / 11-14-13-36 / 1.74V


Wow, looks like that stuff can compete with MFR. This isn't a new IC, where'd this level of performance come from all of a sudden?


----------



## tatmMRKIV

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *coolhandluke41*
> 
> this makes me scratch my head ..Corsair prices are way the f up there ..yes they are always higher but come on .it's almost double for similar 16Gb kit and as much as 32Gb ..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P.S. they don't even have the inventory for RMA (e.g.-they will most likely exchange Samsung for MFR )...


Its a mystery why people keep buying corsair over g.skill at those prices. Near as I can figure some people just have more money than sense.And As long as people will buy at those prices corsair will sell at them...


----------



## Asus11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tatmMRKIV*
> 
> Its a mystery why people keep buying corsair over g.skill at those prices. Near as I can figure some people just have more money than sense.And As long as people will buy at those prices corsair will sell at them...


no idea why people buy corsair ram I try to avoid it as best as I can..

anyway .. update!! something came

can't get enough of this ram haha


----------



## coolhandluke41

^^ MFR ?


----------



## Asus11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *coolhandluke41*
> 
> ^^ MFR ?


not sure what you mean.. so I googled it and comes up wth hynix MFR based?

anyway I think they are because theyre 8gb x 2

my other set is 4 x 4gb which I think is samsung

needed a dual set which had to be 16gb due to a mini itx build ( only 2 slots) lol


----------



## tatmMRKIV

8gb sticks are almost definitely MFR


----------



## Asus11

about to take the team xtreem apart, before I do, just wondered if there was any easy way to do it on this particular set?

thanks


----------



## Moparman

Yep freeze them the coolers will come right off. I most of the time stick the to of the sinks in [email protected] and wait a bit they fall right off then to put them back on heat the thermal glue strip back up and it will stick like new.


----------



## coolhandluke41

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Asus11*
> 
> about to take the team xtreem apart, before I do, just wondered if there was any easy way to do it on this particular set?
> 
> thanks


heat gun ,utility knife razor ,screwdriver
-heat HS
-gently pry one side of the spreaders and use razor to separate IC from thermal tape
-done


----------



## marc0053

Got 4x4gb Gskill 3000 DDR4.
Lots of fun playing around with and tightening timings
Air cooled.


----------



## coolhandluke41

looks pretty good marc


----------



## marc0053

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *coolhandluke41*
> 
> looks pretty good marc


Thanks coolhandluke41








It's the 1st time I've played with secondary and tertiary timings. Can't believe how much it improves efficiency based on ASUS MemTweakIt.
Have tons to learn though. I haven't ventured past 1.4V for DRAM voltage which is now my 24/7 volts. Anyone recommend a safe max voltage on air for some quick benches and for 24/7?
Thanks in advance.


----------



## tatmMRKIV

Did u guys see how much they are on newegg now? U got a freaking hell of a deal luke

Geil has some ddr4 for sale.


----------



## Sam OCX

Prices for 3000C15 G.Skills have massively risen in EU as well. From 225€ to 381€ since release. Still much cheaper than what Corsair asks for their 3000C15 sets (535€) though.

Kingston announced 2400C12, 2666C13, 2800C14 and 3000C15 that all look not bad pricewise (under 300€), but they're not yet released.


----------



## websmile

Buy them all, Sam


----------



## tatmMRKIV

I am afraid to see what my 3333 kit went up to probably 800 or somethin crazy
Suprisingly i did see the corsair kit for 100 dollars off on newegg so it was 500 or 600 instead, so it was close to the right price i was pretty tempted But i just dropped but i just dont like corsair, and think that it might not be as good as my gskill.. i dunno i am still waiting for 3400+. its gonna come out. But when!?
Btw any of you guys have some avexir ram? I was gonna grab a few sticks last cycle but they sold out
Just wondering how good they are with binning


----------



## centvalny

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tatmMRKIV*
> 
> I am afraid to see what my 3333 kit went up to probably 800 or somethin crazy
> i dunno i am still waiting for 3400+. its gonna come out. But when!?


What do you waiting for? Clock it up..
If the batch is 1437xxxx or newer then it most likely lo volts

Probably Gskill still binning the 3400 and it will be a while


----------



## tatmMRKIV

No x99 cpu yet )= I had to buy 300-400 on fans.
And batch is 1436. i guess thats unfortunate.


----------



## centvalny

With hynix ddr4, lo volt not necessarily better


----------



## tatmMRKIV

So then its likely higher volts? I am confused.
So the "lower volts" means what? Does it not scale with higher volts?

What does 1436 batch do theoretically then? If it has higher volts does it scale well you mean?

3200 in stock with fans http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=20-231-808&FM=1
Btw i was wondering why my kits didnt come with fans.specifically the 3333 kit i mean all my kits came in a clamshell
Though i am pleased they are finally releasing their x series intended sets with 2 sets of fans. I mean i was always just stuck staring at that single fan like wth is this


----------



## tatmMRKIV

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=20-231-808&FM=1 i know double posting is frowned upon but i figure u might forgive me based on the limited availablilty of this product


----------



## coolhandluke41

testing some MFR/cpu-h20

no waza ,no nothing just ren them for stability


----------



## lilchronic

i got a question for you guy's here

i screwed up when i bought my memory i bought 2 kits of the crucial DDR4 2x4Gb @ 2133Mhz and one kit does 3100Mhz @ 16-18-18 and the other 2x4Gb kit only does 2400Mhz and i cant seen too get it any higher









my question is, should i just rma both and get a 4x 4Gb kit or keep the good 2x4Gb kit rma the bad kit and hope for the best buying another 2x4Gb kit ?

i know kinda a dumb question but i dont know what to do because the first kit is pretty good.....


----------



## coolhandluke41

if you can keep one and sent the other then I would order more and bin (keep best 2 or 4 )


----------



## Woomack

I got 4 single packed Crucial 8GB DDR4-2133 sticks and only one of them works good at 3000. Three other have problems above 2800 but when I put best one into 1st slot then it's sometimes booting at 3100 with all 4 sticks ( sometimes 1-2 are dropping, sometimes not ).
You can also try higher tRAS for 2400+. Setting 34+ let me stabilize my sticks at 2800.


----------



## Sam OCX

ghetto live benching at its finest (potentially damaged board, once damaged RAM stick, no mounts, no thermal paste, no temperature probe, NO insulation, random CBB -50, semi-corrupt OS, ******ed peripherals)


----------



## coolhandluke41

MFR style

http://hwbot.org/submission/2647992_
http://hwbot.org/submission/2648662_


----------



## blaze2210

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *coolhandluke41*
> 
> MFR style
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://hwbot.org/submission/2647992_
> http://hwbot.org/submission/2648662_


Nice!


----------



## tatmMRKIV

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820753013
new samsung magic sticks?


----------



## emissary42

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tatmMRKIV*
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820753013
> new samsung magic sticks?


Looks a lot like trashy Elpida to me.


----------



## tatmMRKIV

lol looks like trashy micron to me but the ICs have been done by the stick maker so I can't tell

I mean the voltages and timings are reminiscent of the samsung magic sticks so I was just thinking maybe someone is bringing them back

and what makes you say elpida?


----------



## Don_Dan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tatmMRKIV*
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820753013
> new samsung magic sticks?


Those ICs should be Elpida J2108BDBG.


----------



## websmile

Don_Spam, erm, Don_Dan in da house














- the codes on the ics point to Elpida


----------



## Don_Dan

You're here as well?!


----------



## coolhandluke41




----------



## 636cc of fury

Getting HOT in hurrrrrrrr









single sided CFR until MFR arrives



http://imgur.com/SOShSM4


----------



## CL3P20

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *636cc of fury*
> 
> Getting HOT in hurrrrrrrr
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> single sided CFR until MFR arrives


----------



## sabishiihito

Got a nice deal on an open-box R5E from Micro Center, playing with the memory presets as I still don't have a good feel for X99/DDR4.


----------



## tatmMRKIV

Bdbg is 2gb sticks though


----------



## marc0053

Anyone here have experience with changing RTL timings?
It seems when I reduce any of these values by 1 I get instant system freeze.
Are there other parameters that needs to be changed prior to changing these timings?
Does sub-zero temps help?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Don_Dan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tatmMRKIV*
> 
> Bdbg is 2gb sticks though


J1108BDBG is a 1Gb IC, can be used for 1GB or 2GB sticks
J2108BDBG is a 2Gb IC, can be used for 2GB or 4GB sticks

The ICs on the Apotop kit are the latter.


----------



## sabishiihito

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Don_Dan*
> 
> J1108BDBG is a 1Gb IC, can be used for 1GB or 2GB sticks
> J2108BDBG is a 2Gb IC, can be used for 2GB or 4GB sticks
> 
> The ICs on the Apotop kit are the latter.


Good info









Another kit with the same IC: http://memory.hqbpc.com/html/2012/01/15921.html
https://www.ark-pc.co.jp/i/11702011/


----------



## tatmMRKIV

any chance its as good as 1Gb IC BDBG? because that stuff is pretty great


----------



## emissary42

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tatmMRKIV*
> 
> any chance its as good as 1Gb IC BDBG?


No


----------



## centvalny

Micron single side 4gb



http://imgur.com/9rBiCYz





http://imgur.com/SMyZbtX


----------



## ozzy1925

did gskill increase ddr4 ram prices?


----------



## Sam OCX

G3258 / 4770K LN2 tests with decent mem clocks:

 
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ozzy1925*
> 
> did gskill increase ddr4 ram prices?


Yes, up to 2x on some models in some regions.


----------



## coolhandluke41

^^ nice


----------



## Sam OCX

MSI and PSC:


----------



## jdc122

is it worth buying psc sets to bin? nobody in the uk seems to be selling them for more than £30 for a 2x2gb set of 1600 7-8-7's


----------



## websmile

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jdc122*
> 
> is it worth buying psc sets to bin? nobody in the uk seems to be selling them for more than £30 for a 2x2gb set of 1600 7-8-7's


Yes, but you will need lots of luck, and don´t expect too much - we all see lots of results on cold, but most of these kits are highbinned manufacturer kits and you often see same kits at lot of results. Go for early batches, up to midth 2010 maximal, on these you can be sure at least that they are x-psc. Might be easier to buy pretested kit though, depends on standard you search


----------



## jdc122

So far I have 4 sets, one of which I haven't tested yet but I've been told it'll do 2400 with 8-9-8 timings on air with enough volts (1.9v is I think)
Bought them off rbby so I trust his word!
We Is there any quick way to bin?


----------



## tatmMRKIV

Just do the timings from g.skill pi sticks. 7-10-10 2200. 7-11-7 2133 1.65 v or so

Better psc will do 8-11-8 2400 with 1.65


----------



## emissary42

Just in, not for benching though.


----------



## tatmMRKIV

had a shred of luck with 4790k
samsung



MFR


----------



## 636cc of fury

Some XTU trolling









4690K

5G


http://imgur.com/Tx7IeOt



full out


http://imgur.com/XQNe99h



R15 5G


http://imgur.com/hTZ6aLU



full out


http://imgur.com/EHsD7Co



4770K

full out with BBSE (not the best choice, but so much fun)


http://imgur.com/yVWYVAb





http://imgur.com/JpWkhQA





http://imgur.com/v8dEkxd


----------



## tatmMRKIV

Any


----------



## coolhandluke41

BBSE looking strong for XTU ,nice run


----------



## tatmMRKIV

3333 kit with fans is on newegg


----------



## lilchronic

crucial 2133Mhz kit @ 3000Mhz 1.36v


----------



## Silent Scone

Nice work, saved a penny there







Any chance of CR1?


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> Nice work, saved a penny there
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Any chance of CR1?


no wont work


----------



## Unknownm

Any tips for pushing 2400 kit higher speeds? or is it better to lower the timings because the current stock voltage is 1.65v.

The kit is for quad channel but since it was the only kit in stock and cheapest 2400 I got it. Only runs dual channel though

http://www.overclock.net/products/g-skill-tridentx-f3-2400c10d-16gtx


----------



## Woomack

For me Crucial 2133 is working at CR1 but only on 2 sticks. I have 4x 8GB Crucial 2133 C15 and two sticks can make 3000+ while two other barely make ~2700. All together can pass HyperPi 32M @ 3000 but at higher voltages.

This one was made on MSI X99S SLI. Not much tweaking and 1-2 sticks were sometimes dropping. Memory voltage at 1.5V because of these two weaker sticks.

2800 12-11-12 CR1



3000 14-13-13 CR2



Valid at 3144 CL17 http://valid.canardpc.com/wz5twm Nothing special but about the same as Corsair Vengeance 2666 CL15-17-17 -> http://valid.canardpc.com/v3jq4a

Something from G.Skill is on the way so will post results when I make anything interesting.


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Woomack*
> 
> For me Crucial 2133 is working at CR1 but only on 2 sticks. I have 4x 8GB Crucial 2133 C15 and two sticks can make 3000+ while two other barely make ~2700. All together can pass HyperPi 32M @ 3000 but at higher voltages.
> 
> This one was made on MSI X99S SLI. Not much tweaking and 1-2 sticks were sometimes dropping. Memory voltage at 1.5V because of these two weaker sticks.
> 
> 2800 12-11-12 CR1
> 
> 
> 
> 3000 14-13-13 CR2
> 
> 
> 
> Valid at 3144 CL17 http://valid.canardpc.com/wz5twm Nothing special but about the same as Corsair Vengeance 2666 CL15-17-17 -> http://valid.canardpc.com/v3jq4a
> 
> Something from G.Skill is on the way so will post results when I make anything interesting.


what voltage for 3000mhz with those timings?


----------



## Woomack

1.5V but as I said 2 better sticks can make it at lower voltage. When I drop voltage on all 4 to about 1.35V then board sees 2 sticks only.

Best performance at lower voltages so far gives me something like 2666 13-12-13 CR1 ~1.35V ( maybe slightly lower ). I saw better sticks in the web but hard to complain on these settings for daily usage especially that memory is rated for 2133 15-15-15 CR2. Most depends from cache clock anyway.


----------



## OverclockerFox

So, I put down $35 to hold a kit of G. Skill Trident X's, specifically these ones: http://www.ncix.com/detail/g-skill-tridentx-f3-2400c10d-16gtx-16gb-2x8gb-75-70850.htm
I'll be getting a second of the same kit later on, so I can max out the ram on this old board and run a RAMdisk off it. That way I can crank out as much performance as I can get out of 990FX.








Originally I wanted to just buy the 2133 Mhz lookalike kit, but that kit seems harder to find, and about the same price as I found this one for. Besides, this will give me so much wiggle room over the 2000 Mhz speed the 990FXA-UD7 supports that I would never be able to use the full speed.

Oh well; I'm not too bothered by it since after I've bought this 32 GB of ram, I won't be bothering with DDR3 anymore.


----------



## ozzy1925

do you guys think paying extra money for gskill 3200mhz ddr4 over corsair platinum ddr2800mhz worth it?Also i would like to install ek ram blocks on the rams .Can i easily remove the heatsink on the corsair platinums? i heard its harder


----------



## tatmMRKIV

I heard platinums werent compatible with waterblocks and gskills are going to have a higher cieling


----------



## ozzy1925

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tatmMRKIV*
> 
> I heard platinums werent compatible with waterblocks and gskills are going to have a higher cieling


sorry for my english but whats cieling means?


----------



## tatmMRKIV

They will probably overclock better


----------



## ozzy1925

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tatmMRKIV*
> 
> They will probably overclock better


thanks, btw this is the g.skill i am talking about :http://www.gskill.com/en/product/f4-3200c16q-16grkd
btw any idea about the kingston HyperX Predator DDR4 3000MHz?They are very cheap than others


----------



## Sam OCX

I can't see any sense in paying top dollar for high-end DDR4 memory unless you are a poser or a hardcore overclocker. On Haswell-E, memory performance is severely limited by the uncore clock, which is not likely to go above 3750MHz for daily use even on R5E. And at those speeds, you will barely see any difference between low-end and high-end memory.


----------



## CL3P20

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sam OCX*
> 
> I can't see any sense in paying top dollar for high-end DDR4 memory unless you are a poser or a hardcore overclocker. On Haswell-E, *memory performance is severely limited by the uncore clock*, which is not likely to go above 3750MHz for daily use even on R5E. And at those speeds, *you will barely see any difference between low-end and high-end memory*.


 So much this..


----------



## 636cc of fury

Open box 4670K, gimme them boints









Prolly won't last long, but it was a blast running the setup!



http://imgur.com/gChz4Uh



Chip has a killer IMC as well:



http://imgur.com/DWGC4gp


----------



## emissary42

Some cheap high density ddr3 using Hynix 4Gbit MFR (H5TC4G43MFR):



















They basically overclock like regular (unbinned/bad) MFRs. Just did some quick tests for DDR3-2133 11-11-11-28 1.50V and DDR3-2400 11-13-13-31 below 1.65V, both successful.

Also tried them on my Gigabyte Z87X-OC. It does expectably see half the capacity, so only 2x4GB instead of 2x8GB.


----------



## tatmMRKIV

kingston ddr4 predators are out now
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820104528&cm_re=ddr4-_-20-104-528-_-Product


----------



## sabishiihito

KO-8117 PCB on these sticks, need more than 1.92v for 2600C8 tCWL6 and tight tertiaries, but 1.96v was too much. 1.95v is apparently the sweet spot, will see if they can do 2666.

http://s947.photobucket.com/user/Ca...2-8-28-1TtWCL6SuperPi32M_zpsbabccf13.png.html


----------



## tatmMRKIV

I have one of those sticks.. I broke the other one so it only works on my x79 though T-T (bent the stick enough to cause issues taking off the heatsink ... I REALLY HATE g.skill pi sticks adhesive)(anyone know if I can get it fixed or something?
same PCB #
Ill play with it later

actually probably now cuz AA is down


@1.93

well now i know the cpu will pass time to plug in all my various sticks and see whiuch of them will

HAHAH! both the c6 2000s from that kit just did 2666(it had some artifacts last time i tried but its all good now)



cache multi is at 47 btw SA @ 2.7

now I am bumping SA to 3.5 and trying for 2750

i got to loop 17 before freeze and havent got past loop 3 since I think cpu tune needs some work with 125multi


----------



## Sam OCX

Fooling around with a set of 3000C15 Ripjaws:

Just getting familiar with the set before doing the review:

DDR4-2400 (cpu 4000, cache 3500):

   

DDR4-2666 (cpu 4000, cache 3750):

   

DDR4-3000 (cpu 4000, cache 3750):

    

DDR4-3200 (cpu 4000, cache 3680):

  

also a couple of "tight" runs:


----------



## coolhandluke41

^^ great results Sam


----------



## blaze2210

Can anyone shed some light on the most important secondary and tertiary timings? Or is it just not generally worth messing with these for a "daily driver OC"?


----------



## Sam OCX

BBSE Perfect Storm:


----------



## sabishiihito

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sam OCX*
> 
> BBSE Perfect Storm:


How do you get RTL and IO-L so tight on Maximus 1150 boards? Do you just set the manually, or do use Latency Compensator and/or Initial RTL settings?


----------



## coolhandluke41

time to play with El Impacto (VI)









EDIT; @ Sam can you share tight 2666c8 PSC air ?


----------



## sabishiihito

Playing with the 2200C7 Pi sticks on M6F:



Tightened RTL/IOL by setting Initial value to 45 and manually setting 40/41/4/4 (I think I remembered that tip from an XS thread). That shaved about 4 seconds off the 32M time!



The oddest thing is I needed much less VDIMM to pass with 2600C8 tCWL6 tight tertiaries than on the Asrock


----------



## coolhandluke41

2600 is a cakewalk ,2666 is no -go for me ,my voltages are lower as well


----------



## ssgtnubb

To my RAM afficienados out there, I'm currently running 12 gb of G.Skill low voltage memory on my Gigabyte x58a-OC board, this ram right here; well I was able to pick up two kits of Patriot Viper for what I thought of was a very, very good price, this is the RAM I'm moving too. I know I won't see any improvements other than synthetics but I couldn't pass them up. I'm going from CAS 9 to CAS 8; going from 1600 to 2000 and 3 to 6 sticks. My only concern is I know x58 boards are somewhat finicky taking all 6 slots so hopefully I won't have any issues in that front.


----------



## Silent Scone

Quite conservative compared to the short blast stuff in here, but here is my 24/7 effort on X99.

1.36 DRAMV


----------



## websmile

I need same or more voltage on Impact7 than on Z87 OCFM with 1gbit ICs, BBSE are hard to handle with first Bios I still use and need more voltage, on PSC it varies. It is small progress in rtls though if I use initial value, but dialing in doesn´t work which I could do on Asrock. In general, I expected more but have to take in that I use boxed cooler which might make life for IMC harder
PSC backup kit

My last BBSE, but I was drunk lately and bought another kit from a friend









Conclusion for me is that 7 series is progress for Asus, but it is no progress overall for me, and my experience on asus z87 was with first release Bios on gene6, which was a pita, and apart from this, it was worst 6 board in terms of mem oc. In the unlikely case that I buy another z97 board I will go for Asrock again because if they improved board over z87, I am pretty sure it will best option for 1150


----------



## Sam OCX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sabishiihito*
> 
> How do you get RTL and IO-L so tight on Maximus 1150 boards? Do you just set the manually, or do use Latency Compensator and/or Initial RTL settings?


One way is to adjust RTL initial value, but this might not work on old versions of BIOS.
On air, at 1200 and 1300 RTLs are very consistent but at 1333 they vary from boot to boot (from 40/40 to 47/47). I use the dumb method of rebooting (with changing memory settings, or having MRC fast boot disabled) until I obtain desired values.


----------



## centvalny

Quik comparo micron and Hynix 4GB single side



http://imgur.com/apLhOzr





http://imgur.com/NGQ4HF0



End of micron and just starting point for hynix in terms of scaling up with settings and volts


----------



## jon666

Just to double check, dropping tREFI to a smaller number increases the possibility of a stable overclock? I'm still chasing after 2600mhz on my trident x 2400 set. Might break down and buy a 'cheap' set of team ram.


----------



## tatmMRKIV

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820144737&cm_re=ddr4-_-20-144-737-_-Product

~GASP~
to buy or not to buy that is the question!


----------



## blaze2210

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tatmMRKIV*
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820144737&cm_re=ddr4-_-20-144-737-_-Product
> 
> ~GASP~
> to buy or not to buy that is the question!


So what about those sticks of RAM makes them worth the $880?


----------



## tatmMRKIV

double sided MFR @ 3000 15-15-15-35

and 3000 rated 8gb sticks will probably be the highest bin for a while for these so their ceilling is ????? with the right cpu and etc

what makes them relatively worth that quantity is that gskill sells 16gb 3000 kits for 500$
so 2 g.skill 3000 kits are more expensive and take up more slots so theres not upgrade path in the future..

but none of that really matters to me I am just trying to get some crazy pi scores.

actually they just look to be really low timing sticks all around for their capacity and mhz

other sticks are rated 16-16-16-35 2800
so basically these have 2 steps up of mhz and a whole grade of cas lower

so they are just going to be FAST
for benchmarks

theoretically

to bring it more into economics though. they go for 820euros in europe so thats quite a bit of money you save in the conversion

these particular sticks seem relatively a good buy. based on the current market for ddr4


----------



## Sam OCX

Hynix IC ceiling is probably around 1700-1800MHz stable on air but current generation of IMCs won't let them much past 1500-1600 so any expensive memory is currently a pure waste of money. By the time you'll be able to use full potential of the kit (with Broadwell-E or Skylake-K which is late 2015 at best) some newer and better ICs are likely to come out.


----------



## centvalny

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tatmMRKIV*
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820144737&cm_re=ddr4-_-20-144-737-_-Product
> 
> ~GASP~
> to buy or not to buy that is the question!


Hows your Gskill 3333?


----------



## tatmMRKIV

one more month till i can get a 5960x

i ended up getting something else and it put x99 on hold for me.

how long till next gens out? lol
no I am starting binning on dec 8

plus I been really busy. I _just_ got a descent PSC run in a week ago or so


----------



## sabishiihito

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sam OCX*
> 
> MSI and PSC:


Any tips for Xpower and PSC/BBSE? Anything over 2400 refuses to boot, and even at 2400 I have to use 2T timing.


----------



## robbo2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sabishiihito*
> 
> Any tips for Xpower and PSC/BBSE? Anything over 2400 refuses to boot, and even at 2400 I have to use 2T timing.


Gotta have the right bios


----------



## Sam OCX

Set ODT override 0 or 0x00 (depending on BIOS version) and both RTT Nom from 40 (Auto) to 0. Both of these options should be located on the bottom of memory timings page.


----------



## sabishiihito

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sam OCX*
> 
> Set ODT override 0 or 0x00 (depending on BIOS version) and both RTT Nom from 40 (Auto) to 0. Both of these options should be located on the bottom of memory timings page.


I have RTT Nom but no ODT override, perhaps that option is only on those bios versions you were running? I can't find those on the Web anywhere.


----------



## websmile

Finally testing my cpu and the board I purchased a while ago for 24/7 surf rig. OS has seen six different chipsets now and is assimilated by futuremark and 3ds, but who cares


----------



## coolhandluke41

^^ efficiency still there







,I was thinking about 3770K for a while ,might play with it soon


----------



## jon666

Might trade my old non k ivy i7 for some ddr3. I am not sure if it is a good move on my part but I kinda want it. 2x4gb 2800mhz kit, trying to rationalize it, someone prod me in the right direction. I'm not sure if I want to start collecting ram, already have an extra set I am not using even if it was fun to play with.


----------



## sabishiihito

Made a LOT of progress this afternoon with BBSE (Ripjaws X 2133C8) on Z97 OC Formula









*2666 8-12-7-24-1T tCWL7 1.92v 4GHz 2C/2T*



*2666 8-11-7-24-1T tCWL6 1.92v 4GHz 2C/2T*



*2666 8-11-7-24-1T tCWL6 1.92v 4GHz 4C/8T*


----------



## coolhandluke41

^^ nice


----------



## sabishiihito

I think I've started to figure out this Xpower BIOS. Definitely have to start with the presets, then tune the ODT section.


----------



## tatmMRKIV

yupp not sure where to get the soc force LN2 version's bios
cuz I take it the stock one won't play with PSC


----------



## 636cc of fury

So decided to test my new cpu, wasn't the best night due to high humidity but whatever decided to just give it a quick spin. New cpu is a multi-threaded monster!

Will retry tomorrow and try and take the gold












http://imgur.com/kS7HNc8





http://imgur.com/8mSGqSP


----------



## coolhandluke41

^^^ there is a lot of money to be made in binning dep. you know ...
P.S. great score man


----------



## ozzy1925

i received my gskill 3200 sticks today :

People told me gskill uses thermalpad on their ram sticks but these rams are single sided and yes its correct they use thermal pad on the IC side but not sure about the other side what you guys think about this?


----------



## Cybertox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ozzy1925*
> 
> i received my gskill 3200 sticks today :
> 
> People told me gskill uses thermalpad on their ram sticks but these rams are single sided and yes its correct they use thermal pad on the IC side but not sure about the other side what you guys think about this?


Those heatsinks are just plain awful. 3200 Mhz is sick though.


----------



## jon666

Finally raised vccsa to 1.09 and still can't seem to get things prime stable. This is probably why some of you bin products. Random bsod's all over the place just to get to this point. Will have to read over this thread for the ten thousandth time to glean some more overclocking secrets from you all.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## tatmMRKIV

win 7 is so voltage hungry

I got it to 5.1ghz with blk 100 and it was gonna pass but the cpu wasnt gonna play nice for that long, then tried changing over to 125 to get some time out of the cache and it kept not letting me far into the bios.so i gave up for last night

got to tighten up some secondaries on my 2666 psc profile though

how come every time i manually set rtls it bites the dust?ok set ODT Nom to 40 n its fine now
so looks like I am cpu limited to 5ghz and 48 cache

ONWARD to the PSC tuning

I am gonna do as much with these sticks as possible before uninstalling them and starting binning through my tray of PSCs
I am worried they wont work again if I uninstall n reinstall

got HT on now
trying to figure out all the ODT settings I need
maybe gonna tweak some secondaries next i think RTLs are as aggressive as they'll get


LOL sooo close TWR 7 bit the dust after loop 24
so twr to 8 and some mhz bump to make up for it I guess

also playing a lil with training threshold


dialed CPU back a bit was getting BSoDs and system freezes

RTLs aren't budgin from 40 41 board wont post

copied some tighter secondaries and tertiaries



and thats all itll do right now


----------



## sabishiihito

Same CPU and Ripjaws X BBSE from the Asrock and MSI runs. For some reason I couldn't get tRCD11 32M stable again.


----------



## websmile

@tatmMRKIV good results, the Asrock and mems are doing fine
@sabishiito Asus and BBSE on 1150 seems to be bad match compared to Asrock for example, maybe only gene7 is doing quite well, on my Impact7 I need even more volts than on 1155 for 2667 tight

Anyway, I was assimilated by the dark side and have a smartphone now, so my 1150 stuff will start to leave, no need for 2 rigs including backup boards and with mem testing I am done


----------



## tatmMRKIV

new g.skiill
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820231820&cm_re=ddr4-_-20-231-820-_-Product
and they sold out of the 3333 kit with fans already


----------



## tatmMRKIV

Woah 10% off all desktop memory at newegg. and they have a new gskill kit

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820231822&ignorebbr=1

most of the 3000 kits have dropped a hundred or so also


----------



## OverclockerFox

So, I finally got 32 GB of G. Skill 2400 Mhz DDR3. Put them in my storage locker after taking the fins off and putting them aside in a bag.
One thing came up, though: one of the screws shed a few tiny specks of metal off its' lower half. I blew over the DIMM and under the heatsink; do I have any cause to worry that I left a little metal speck somewhere on a circuit?


----------



## Cybertox

Are there any 8 GBs single chips running at 3GHz? I am thinking about upgrading to 64 GBs 3000MHz in the future, maybe this spring but I have yet to find such RAM. Only found 4 GBs 3000MHz chipsets. If the prices will be still so outrageous then I think I am going to have to wait for a longer time period.


----------



## sabishiihito

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cybertox*
> 
> Are there any 8 GBs single chips running at 3GHz? I am thinking about upgrading to 64 GBs 3000MHz in the future, maybe this spring but I have yet to find such RAM. Only found 4 GBs 3000MHz chipsets. If the prices will be still so outrageous then I think I am going to have to wait for a longer time period.


G.Skill announced a 4x8GB DDR3-3000 kit but so far it has never seen the light of day. It's probably not worth using 16 3000MHz-capable Hynix MFR chips per stick, especially considering how tough it would be on a processor's IMC to try to run 8GB sticks that fast.


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sabishiihito*
> 
> G.Skill announced a 4x8GB DDR3-3000 kit but so far it has never seen the light of day. It's probably not worth using 16 3000MHz-capable Hynix MFR chips per stick, especially considering how tough it would be on a processor's IMC to try to run 8GB sticks that fast.


I can't imagine many folks getting that stable for 24/7 use lol.


----------



## tatmMRKIV

Geil has one for 880 last i checked
http://m.newegg.com/Product/index?itemnumber=20-144-737 Gskill has a 64gb kit thats rated 1.25v 2800 c15 so theoretically at 1.35 itll do 3000 but that kit is 1400 n sold out faaast


----------



## centvalny

Dom Platinums



http://imgur.com/IOyIPpl





http://imgur.com/Z2bIWfk


----------



## tatmMRKIV

3200!?


but at what cost?
g.skill 3200 has plummeted this week and its gonna be 10%off for blackfriday

any ideas on whether or not corsair bins are worth the price difference?


----------



## centvalny

Testing it now. Samsung single side


----------



## Cybertox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *centvalny*
> 
> Dom Platinums
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://imgur.com/IOyIPpl
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://imgur.com/Z2bIWfk


3200


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *centvalny*
> 
> Testing it now. Samsung single side


They're rare as over here. I think Corsair are having a time binning them.


----------



## Sam OCX

an interesting 2133C9 Trident stick


----------



## tatmMRKIV

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> They're rare as over here. I think Corsair are having a time binning them.


well this is the first I have heard of any samsung based IC period so
I think its a lil different in this case


----------



## websmile

Obviously I am unable to quit mem testing completely







- but a few kits a year should be ok







- test on new 2133C8 RipjawX kit oldschool Z77 all air


----------



## jon666

^that is why I always look at this thread if I feel like the bsods are piling on too high. \m/

P.S.

Mind sharing the rest of your settings with me?


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tatmMRKIV*
> 
> well this is the first I have heard of any samsung based IC period so
> I think its a lil different in this case


Well Corsair is predominantly Hynix, including my 2800 Dom Plat kit, so it's interesting they're using Samsung IC for the 3200 kit.


----------



## websmile

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jon666*
> 
> ^that is why I always look at this thread if I feel like the bsods are piling on too high. \m/
> 
> P.S.
> 
> Mind sharing the rest of your settings with me?


No problem, voltage was high







- 1,94v, board or IMC want more voltage than my Extreme or my old cpu


----------



## tatmMRKIV

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> Well Corsair is predominantly Hynix, including my 2800 Dom Plat kit, so it's interesting they're using Samsung IC for the 3200 kit.


they arent predominantly anything samsung wasn't being released in ddr4 yet.
really the question is
is the samsung have a higher ceiling than the hynix?just out of the box (thus would explain the lack of corsairs 3200 MFR selection and price of a particular g.skill kit)
or are the bins easier or what. because if the blue g.skill 3000 kit for 300-400 is samsung vs the rest of their kits which are hynix

blue 3000 kit low volts http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820231822&cm_re=g._skill_ddr4-_-20-231-822-_-Product
black/red 1.35V http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820231801&cm_re=g._skill_ddr4-_-20-231-801-_-Product

So the qwuestion is. is samsung all around better? lower volts, higher ceilings etc
or is this just a different bin
PS g.skill has unleashed its dualsided 3000kit for 32GB across 4 sticks


----------



## centvalny

Dom Plat 3200 tests. Samsung single side (?)



http://imgur.com/LfmElJw



Bench settings



http://imgur.com/QOT8Shp





http://imgur.com/tcV1onV


RTLs



http://imgur.com/xwIc6OI


----------



## Silent Scone

lol that voltage!

nice work, let us know what you manage for 24/7 if you bother








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tatmMRKIV*
> 
> they arent predominantly anything samsung wasn't being released in ddr4 yet.


If you look at all of their DDR4 kits currently, then yes, they are predominantly Hynix. So the _real_ question is potentially answered for you smack bang in the face. Because they're using a different IC for this kit


----------



## Silent Scone

double


----------



## centvalny

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> lol that voltage!
> 
> nice work, let us know what you manage for 24/7 if you bother


24/7 always stock settings or xmp or

This should be ok for 24/7 air



http://imgur.com/g7vUbqT


----------



## Silent Scone

Nice









Yeah I've stopped personally trying to push memory for 24/7. Makes no odds


----------



## tatmMRKIV

lol my 4790K build i game on atm is at bone stock unless I am doing 32m runs


----------



## sabishiihito

Looks like I had another chip that can do high clocks paired with memory at relatively tight timings, L421B956 batch. I think this particular XPower UEFI version has problems with tight tertiary timings, according to Sam. This is with my Flare 2000C7 sticks though, not my best PSC.


----------



## Sam OCX

Yes, for some reason you can't run manual tWRWR_dr and tRDWRs at the same time with this BIOS.


----------



## centvalny

Quick tests

Hynix



http://imgur.com/vAfZgO8


Samsung



http://imgur.com/7hLSMIr



Micron C12 max



http://imgur.com/CRwIlhm


----------



## Sam OCX

Is Samsung really faster despite the looser timings or there's some other factor that slows Hynix's run down?


----------



## centvalny

Unnoticeable difference at almost identical settings. It seems that Samsung scale higher freq and volts on Cas14+ air


----------



## tatmMRKIV

siiick thats exactly what I want to know


----------



## sabishiihito

Corsair Vengeance LPX 4x8GB DDR4-2400 C14 Samsung ICs (Ver4.23).


----------



## websmile

Boxed cooler system ftw - trcd limit check


----------



## tatmMRKIV

Edit: oooh those corsair 3200 samsung based are on the newegg @720 though
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820233726&cm_re=ddr4-_-20-233-726-_-Product
GL Asus OC event guys! I know a few of u are here
have fun judgin sam


----------



## sabishiihito

Took the 32GB 2400C14 kit back and got 2666C16 which was actually cheaper after NewEgg pricematch, was expecting Hynix but got Samsung again







Anyway, first test with the RVE 2666C12 preset.


----------



## sabishiihito

Random PSC test on EVGA Z97 Classified. It seems with this CPU it really doesn't matter what board I use, I can get 2666C12 tWCL6 with good PSC. This is actually getting boring now lol


----------



## tatmMRKIV

try for 2750 thats what I am currently after... I got posts but BSoD on windows so I probably need win xp

with the 125 strrap


----------



## tatmMRKIV

done n done 2750 hehe I got 4 loops this time @2750








lowered to 4.5ghz and plugged in tight 2600 settings

well crap... that was kinda disappointingly easy,,,
passed on my 2nd try
welp time to train I suppose.. maybe shoot for that illustrious 5ghz


2666 tight settings arent happy they want V

5ghz with 4.6 blk.

5ghz 266tight settings 47cache


And I snagged a open box RVE for 350 cuz why not at that price amiright?

im a start binning REALLY soon...


----------



## centvalny

Testing max Samsung singlr side air

3700

http://valid.canardpc.com/w5l6j6



http://imgur.com/1v2nJbS


----------



## Sam OCX

3000C15 week 1447 not too good:



no way to make 1500 CL11 even POST


----------



## coolhandluke41

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sam OCX*
> 
> 3000C15 week 1447 not too good:
> 
> 
> 
> no way to make 1500 CL11 even POST


this is probably newer batch (won't scale with V) ,I have 1435 which is consider one of the first (old) batches
@Dumo ,Sams looking pretty good ,any chance they will come out with DS Samsung ?
P.S. what's the SS# so I can update the OP ?


----------



## Cybertox

Top: 7200 RPM HDD
Bottom: Kingston HyperX Predator 2133MHz

RAMDisk configurations:

Size: 4 GBs
File System: NTFS
Cluster Size: Default


----------



## tatmMRKIV

... what?


----------



## Cybertox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tatmMRKIV*
> 
> ... what?


RAM vs HDD write speed test.


----------



## jon666

Still can't hit 2600mhz...
Only playing with secondarys trying to learn what you all have learned three years ago.


----------



## coolhandluke41

^^ post your bios/RAM settings
P.S. some 3770K chips have weak IMC ,hope the one you have can swing


----------



## jon666

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *coolhandluke41*
> 
> ^^ post your bios/RAM settings
> P.S. some 3770K chips have weak IMC ,hope the one you have can swing


I'll have to write them down, still don't have a thumb drive...I've managed to post at 2600mhz before, but with my current cpu overclock I am on High Voltage Rock and Roll. I don't think I can go higher unless mother nature cooperates. I currently have the window open, outside temp last I checked was 20 F.


----------



## Nnimrod

Hi









For DDR2, what tools/utilities should I use? I'm going to install Memset 4.0, although I've never used it before. I've actually never messed with DDR2 before ^.^

At the moment I've got a Biostar TA 785GE 128m, and the bios has nothing useful. I'm going to try the newest bios, but I haven't got much hope. Memory is G.Skill F2-6400PHU2-2GBHZ, and I've got 4 DIMMs. D9 GMH 800c4.

Also, how much voltage can they take? Sticks are rated at 2.0-2.1V.


----------



## centvalny

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *coolhandluke41*
> 
> @Dumo ,Sams looking pretty good ,any chance they will come out with DS Samsung ?
> P.S. what's the SS# so I can update the OP ?


1445 pprobably their first batch of Samsung SS



http://imgur.com/1hRdgtX



Not sure with DS. Gskill will release their Samsung SS too


----------



## coolhandluke41

ver4.23


----------



## RONIN021

want to lower Latency maybe 38!
what should i do?
G.SKILL TridentX 2400MHz 2X4GB CL10.12.12.31

Thnx


----------



## tatmMRKIV

Go look up the hynix bins and see what works. what exactly are you trying to do? bench or 24/7 stable?


----------



## coolhandluke41

CL9 (hard on Hynix) would get you there ,I would try 2400 or tweaking timings,other then that it looks pretty good


----------



## RONIN021

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *coolhandluke41*
> 
> CL9 (hard on Hynix) would get you there ,I would try 2400 or tweaking timings,other then that it looks pretty good


If i Lower the Frequency i never get to mark 3000 for memory
after 1 day try can hardly get to mark 3022
i think no way here help me but higher frequency and that seems impossible!
CL9 on 2600MHz!!! no way with voltage or not
Which Timing should i set to reach mark 3070?

Thnx


----------



## coolhandluke41

^^^ you may want to invest few bucks in a better set of RAM to fulfill your goal







=> good set of Samsung or PSC


----------



## Nnimrod

Ok, so this was my first DDR2 attempt. They wouldn't do the stated 800 4-4-4-12 until 2.25V o.0 I bumped it up to 2.35V Vdimm, +.1V Vcore, +.2V CPU Northbridge.

I'll try higher frequencies later - with these timings I gave it 205 fsb and got an "Out of round", so 800mhz is pretty much it for cas3.

I'm open to DDR2/AM2+ tips!


----------



## RONIN021

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *coolhandluke41*
> 
> ^^^ you may want to invest few bucks in a better set of RAM to fulfill your goal
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> => good set of Samsung or PSC


i know that but is there any way to reach mark 3070? (Read+Write+Copy/Latency=Mark)
last bench i uploaded was about to mark 3022, so i need just 0.050 and nothing more dude!
If i want more overclock then i decide to buy some 2666 CL10 memory kits









Thnx again


----------



## tatmMRKIV

Add voltage to till 1.75 or 1.85
do cas 11 and try for 2933mhz
probably loosen some secondaries

lemme grab my previous MFR run



ok so there are the preset timings for tight high mhz MFR @ 1.85 I beleive


----------



## coolhandluke41

updated OP with this great D4 guide








X99 DDR4 Memory Overclocking Guide

http://overclocking.guide/x99-ddr4-memory-overclocking-guide/


----------



## jdc122

can anyone help me get the most out of my psc on air? i've tried using the 2600 8-12-8 profile, but no matter how much voltage i try (up to 2.05v!) i cant get it to boot. guess ill stick at 2400 since its 32m stable with that, can anyone recommend some primaries to try for that?


----------



## tatmMRKIV

For what processor?my sweet spot with psc (average bin) was c7-11-7-27 2133 or 2200 with just 1.65v


----------



## jdc122

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tatmMRKIV*
> 
> For what processor?my sweet spot with psc (average bin) was c7-11-7-27 2133 or 2200 with just 1.65v


4790k


----------



## tatmMRKIV

Yeah 2200 or 2133 with c7 is good for 1.65 with those
if you havent make sure you have SA to about +.350 for those 2600 c8. Also make sure you have vccin up


----------



## Invisius

Was referred to this thread from a RAMdisk discussion, first I've heard about these RTL and IOL values. I've got an ASRock X99X board, with so many tertiary timings I've never even heard of- but neither of these seem to be on the menu.

From the DDR4 guide, CAS and tWCL seem most important anyway, which I've gotten down to 13/11 @ 2666mhz. Still, something seems to be off on my setup and preventing me from getting full speed. It's a Corsair LPX 2666 CL15 kit if that helps, here's the best snapshot of my timings I can give without snapping UEFI:



Really appreciate any tips or advice!


----------



## OverclockerFox

Well, took my PC out of storage briefly to install the ram I bought (2 2x8 GB G. Skill 2400 Mhz TridentX kits), but it just wouldn't boot with the new ram. Tried it first with the Corsair ram I had in, then tried putting all 4 dimm's of the G. Skill ram in, and... nothing. BIOS screen wouldn't even come up. RAM voltage was set to 1.65, timings were set to my Corsair kits' recommended speed. I thought maybe the problem was the timings, so I set them to 10-12-12-31 using the Corsair ram, then put the G. Skill ram in, still nothing. I tried using one pair of two dimm's from the same kit, and then the other kit of two, still nothing. Finally I tried putting one of the new dimm's in at a time, in the ram slot right next to the socket. I tried all 4 individually, but no luck. I don't think I managed to kill them all; I treated them very carefully, including when I removed the heatsinks a few weeks back. I'm really out of ideas; the rest of the PC seems fine; but it won't even show the BIOS screen when I start it up with the new ram.

HALP!


----------



## coolhandluke41

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Invisius*
> 
> Was referred to this thread from a RAMdisk discussion, first I've heard about these RTL and IOL values. I've got an ASRock X99X board, with so many tertiary timings I've never even heard of- but neither of these seem to be on the menu.
> 
> From the DDR4 guide, CAS and tWCL seem most important anyway, which I've gotten down to 13/11 @ 2666mhz. Still, something seems to be off on my setup and preventing me from getting full speed. It's a Corsair LPX 2666 CL15 kit if that helps, here's the best snapshot of my timings I can give without snapping UEFI:
> 
> 
> 
> Really appreciate any tips or advice!


please install ASRock Timing Configurator 3.0.5 -X99
it could be found here
http://forums.tweaktown.com/gigabyte/30530-latest-overclocking-programs-system-info-benchmarking-stability-tools.html

I'm pretty sure one of the guys with DDR4 platform will help










P.S.,please fill up your specs/sig


----------



## Invisius

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *coolhandluke41*
> 
> please install ASRock Timing Configurator 3.0.5 -X99
> it could be found here
> http://forums.tweaktown.com/gigabyte/30530-latest-overclocking-programs-system-info-benchmarking-stability-tools.html
> 
> I'm pretty sure one of the guys with DDR4 platform will help
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P.S.,please fill up your specs/sig


This is a real nice tool, I'm stumped why they wouldn't include these settings in an enthusiast platform UEFI. Looks like my timings are already quite similar to what the guide advocates:



Thanks for the advice, I went ahead and filled out my sig rig.


----------



## drnilly007

Are the samsung 2500 anygood ics?


----------



## coolhandluke41

some would argue that HYKO is better then HCH9 (Both are Samsung ),in my opinion HYKO for some reason can give slight bandwidth burst and HCH9 can clock slightly higher (when pushed hard )
They are very much alike tho


----------



## PontiacGTX

Hey guys,I would like to know your opinion about a memory upgrade I should do since I have got a damaged memory stick due to not see where i placed the stick under my heatsink.

Well I would like something that fits under my nh d14,that can reach 2133 or 2400 cl11 from stock or being already at those stock clocks (realize that I am using Sandy Bridge maybe I could upgrade to somethig like haswell that`s why 2400mhz is also an option),8GB dual channel can be 2x 4GB modules or a single 2x4GB kit(if possible dual rank) and less than 100usd from amazon or any store that can accept foreign credit card and ship within USA.

https://pcpartpicker.com/parts/memory/#sort=a10

Thanks


----------



## Woomack

I'm not often on these forums but since I'm here now then I though I will post one result.
Ripjaws 4 16GB DDR4-2666 CL15 @ 3000 10-13-15-14 1N ~1.70V on air.



For some reason this memory won't even boot above 1.6V at 3200 or higher clock while it's working at least up to 1.75V at 3000 or less.


----------



## jdc122

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PontiacGTX*
> 
> Hey guys,I would like to know your opinion about a memory upgrade I should do since I have got a damaged memory stick due to not see where i placed the stick under my heatsink.
> 
> Well I would like something that fits under my nh d14,that can reach 2133 or 2400 cl11 from stock or being already at those stock clocks (realize that I am using Sandy Bridge maybe I could upgrade to somethig like haswell that`s why 2400mhz is also an option),8GB dual channel can be 2x 4GB modules or a single 2x4GB kit(if possible dual rank) and less than 100usd from amazon or any store that can accept foreign credit card and ship within USA.
> 
> https://pcpartpicker.com/parts/memory/#sort=a10
> 
> Thanks


if you can afford the extra $10 i would really recdommend these gskill. https://pcpartpicker.com/part/gskill-memory-f32400c9d8gtxd. they fit under an nh d14, i have one myswelf, as all g.skill heatpsreaders are removable. im pretty sure these are some of the last Samsung HYK0 kits left.


----------



## PontiacGTX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jdc122*
> 
> if you can afford the extra $10 i would really recdommend these gskill. https://pcpartpicker.com/part/gskill-memory-f32400c9d8gtxd. they fit under an nh d14, i have one myswelf, as all g.skill heatpsreaders are removable. im pretty sure these are some of the last Samsung HYK0 kits left.


for buying on newegg i have to make a request for a payooner or similar I dont want ot wait

from amazon and below 100usd what would you say?


----------



## rt123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PontiacGTX*
> 
> Hey guys,I would like to know your opinion about a memory upgrade I should do since I have got a damaged memory stick due to not see where i placed the stick under my heatsink.
> 
> Well I would like something that fits under my nh d14,that can reach 2133 or 2400 cl11 from stock or being already at those stock clocks (realize that I am using Sandy Bridge maybe I could upgrade to somethig like haswell that`s why 2400mhz is also an option),8GB dual channel can be 2x 4GB modules or a single 2x4GB kit(if possible dual rank) and less than 100usd from amazon or any store that can accept foreign credit card and ship within USA.
> 
> https://pcpartpicker.com/parts/memory/#sort=a10
> 
> Thanks


If you don't mind buying it used than

http://www.overclock.net/t/1528955/trident-x-g-skill-2-x-4-gb-2400-cl10

Please I don't even know the seller, I have just stumbled on it while browsing the FS forums.


----------



## FreeElectron

Guys, Which DDR4 manufacturers/models have better overclock-ability and stability?
And how does the GSkill rate among those?


----------



## PontiacGTX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rt123*
> 
> If you don't mind buying it used than
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1528955/trident-x-g-skill-2-x-4-gb-2400-cl10
> 
> Please I don't even know the seller, I have just stumbled on it while browsing the FS forums.


Ok I "know" him he is on my steam


----------



## rt123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PontiacGTX*
> 
> Ok I "know" him he is on my steam


That's good. Maybe you guys can work something out.

I only said I didn't know him because I didn't want to be accused by anybody of promoting a "friend's" item.


----------



## coolhandluke41

F4-3000C15Q-16GRBB (Blue)
http://www.xtremesystems.org/forums/showthread.php?289544-G-SKILL-DDR4-Testing-Room&p=5243437&viewfull=1#post5243437

Inbound


----------



## centvalny

^^3600+ air 1.5V single valid should be easy


----------



## Woomack

My Ripjaws 4 2666 C15 can make 3400-3450 1.58V on 4 sticks without problems -> http://valid.canardpc.com/lbwya1 but I just can't pass 130MHz bclk. This kit is MFR.
I would test this new kit but I'm not sure what I will find under the F4-3000C15Q-16GRBB in local stores. Noone will check it and all these kits will be mixed Samsung/Hynix depends from manufacture date.

Yesterday I was also testing HyperX 3000 C15 and for some reason I have the same issues with higher voltage at 3200 or higher clock. As I mentioned in my previous post, 3200+ up to 1.58V = stable, 1.60V+ = no boot at all. Even if I enter Windows and change voltage in system then is instant freeze above ~1.585V. 3000 1.75V on the same sticks is working fine.

Predator 3000 C15 is slightly worse than G.Skill kit. Can use almost the same profiles but it won't run at 3000 CL10 at all. CL11-12 seems to work fine for Spi32.


----------



## sabishiihito

It seems like a lot of the Corsair 4x8GB DDR4 kits rated 2400+ are using Samsung ICs these days, any kits from G.Skill, etc using Hynix?


----------



## Woomack

All G.Skills which I saw ( and tested ) till that kit mentioned couple of posts ago were using Hynix MFR. All Kingston Predators and all Corsair Vengeance LPX which I saw were using Hynix MFR too. I have no idea what about any newer Corsair based on 8GB sticks but I believe that 1st batches were all on Hynix ( or I missed something ). Corsair is generally highly overpriced and they have rarely good options comparing to G.Skill.

Btw I ordered F4-3000C15Q-16GRBB , they're marked as Rev 2 in some EU stores and price is much lower than earlier DDR4-3000 kits. Right now in Poland price is about as high as Corsair DDR4-2400 kits.


----------



## sabishiihito

I got a 4x8GB kit of the LPX 2666C16 for a good price but it turned out to be Samsung (which doesn't seem to be as well researched for OC), so I'm looking for a good 4x8GB guaranteed Hynix-based kit, 2400C16 or better since the OC properties of Hynix is more well known to this point. Brand doesn't really matter for me.


----------



## tatmMRKIV

i think hynix has tighter secondaries than samsung.

the adata kits are probably hynix considering their lack of sell outs and how long its been available

the geil 3000 kit is probably hynix

no haswell for me till I sell off my ddr3 excess it seems...


----------



## Woomack

I just got G.Skill F4-3000C15Q-16GRBB and my kit is marked as 3400 so probably Hynix. I was counting on Samsung ... well , maybe will be better than G.Skill 2666 C15 1.2V that I already have.


----------



## sabishiihito

Patriot Viper Extreme 4x8GB DDR4-2666 [email protected] = Samsung







Is there some shortage of Hynix MFR DDR4 ICs???


----------



## tatmMRKIV

IT ALMOST SEEMS LIKE IT, don't it?


----------



## Woomack

My F4-3000C15Q-16GRBB is acting weird. All sticks separately are passing HyperPi 32M @ 3000 10-13-15-14 ~1.65V but I can't make them run together - single errors in HyperPi or random system restart. At 3200 they like higher voltage than the 2666 C15 1.2V kit ( ~1.65V vs ~1.58V ) but it's not helping much in tighter timings. I haven't got much time in last days to check additional settings.


----------



## tatmMRKIV

Sounds like imc limit to me


----------



## Woomack

Not really IMC as DDR4-2666 C15 G.Skill kit also on Hynix is passing HyperPi 32M @10-13-15-14 1N on all sticks but needs 1.7V ( screenshot couple of posts ago ). I just back from work so will test some more.


----------



## Cybertox

Anyone here owns Kingston Savages?


----------



## tatmMRKIV

use superpi hyperpi is processor intensive and much more prone to errors.
if I did hyper pi i would have 0 5ghz runs

instant crashes terrible terrible times.

do superpi first and if it passes superpi you can go for hyperpi if you wish.
hyperpi is more for making sure your ram clocks and cpu clocks are compatible

i dont think anyone has kingston savages here.

otherwise check out hwbot's x99 threads
http://forum.hwbot.org/forumdisplay.php?f=145


----------



## Cybertox

Still thinking whether I should buy them or not (64 GBs / 8 x 8 @2400MHz).


----------



## tatmMRKIV

if you don't intend on overclocking the sticks to ic's top specs get what ever is rated at speeds you want.

kingston is a good brand

if they dont work return them get a different brand or kit


----------



## Cybertox

Yeah I wont be overclocking. 2400 will do fine for me. But its still a hard decision to make and I am questioning myself whether I should even buy RAM or just bear with what I have now. That kit aint cheap either, costs around $800.


----------



## tatmMRKIV

well if you are reaching your current rams capacity and programs are having errors because you are at capacity you could upgrade but other than that no reason

no one here has those sticks they are too new and ddr3 and everyone here is moving into ddr4 so just if they had the money for that theyd be buying something else

What are your current sticks?


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



if it is capacity what are your current sticks?
4x8gb modules?
if so then just get the same kit you have and double up


----------



## Cybertox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tatmMRKIV*
> 
> well if you are reaching your current rams capacity and programs are having errors because you are at capacity you could upgrade but other than that no reason
> 
> no one here has those sticks they are too new and ddr3 and everyone here is moving into ddr4 so just if they had the money for that theyd be buying something else
> 
> What are your current sticks?
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> if it is capacity what are your current sticks?
> 4x8gb modules?
> if so then just get the same kit you have and double up


2 x 8 Kingston Predator 2133Mhz. I am not reaching high RAM utilization or maxing out the current capacity but RAMDisks are awesome to say the least and pretty much the reason why I am considering 64 GBs. The Predators I have, have a too high profile and they wont fit into two available slots as a certain amount of height is blocked by the liquid CPU cooler. Kingston Savages have a slightly lower profile than standard ones which is a big plus for me.


----------



## tatmMRKIV

yeah so unless you would be taking off the heatsinks youd need to switch. i see. hmm
I dunno I don't really chase capacity I mean I have 4gb of ram on the system I am using daily at the moment (mid project, need funds for x99 chip)

what are you planning to do with the pc would ramdisjk even benefit you that much? why not just go for a 4x8gb kit
? I don't think you need too much for ramdisks. personnally id rather have a few TBs of ssds in raid 0
or just not even raid them.

what cpu cooler are you using anyways that makes no sense that you cant fit ram because of a liquid cooler.. you know that with all those CLC AIOs you can rotate the 90degree bend right?


----------



## Woomack

I was testing only 2x4GB 2400 C11 Savage which was on Hynix BFR. Not bad OC but I think you can find something better.


----------



## Cybertox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Woomack*
> 
> I was testing only 2x4GB 2400 C11 Savage which was on Hynix BFR. Not bad OC but I think you can find something better.


Yeah but as I said I wont be overclocking. Or are they factory overclocked already? And what would you suggest as something "better". Should be standard or low profile.


----------



## tatmMRKIV

no they arent factory overclocked. and I doubt they are bfr probably mfr

but what kind of liquid cooler are you using that you have clearance issues?
just twist the tube a bit so its not in the way and get some more of what you have
800$ is GPU or CPU money


----------



## Cybertox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tatmMRKIV*
> 
> no they arent factory overclocked. and I doubt they are bfr probably mfr
> 
> but what kind of liquid cooler are you using that you have clearance issues?
> just twist the tube a bit so its not in the way and get some more of what you have
> 800$ is GPU or CPU money


The thing is that I dont need a new CPU or GPU. I might upgrade my GPU when the 300 series comes out but that is not going to be soon. The 4930K is still a beast and I wont be replacing it and when I will, I ll be getting a new motherboard as well but that will be in years time. See below how the liquid cooler is blocking the two RAM slots.


----------



## Woomack

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tatmMRKIV*
> 
> no they arent factory overclocked. and I doubt they are bfr probably mfr


check my link and IC photo -> BFR , link again if you missed it http://www.overclockers.com/forums/showthread.php/749963-Kingston-HyperX-Savage-2x4GB-2400-CL11-HX324C11SRK2-8

Almost all Kingstons 1866 or higher are Hynix now. If you buy Savage 2133/2400 2x8 or 4x8GB then you will get double sided hynix BFR/CFR/MFR. MFR were in latest Predators, Beast and Fury. In Savage I found BFR at slightly different timings.

I would buy TridentX 1866 8-9-9 / 2133 9-11-11 / 2400 10-12-12 but they have taller heatsinks. You can remove top fin and then it should be lower than Predators but not much.
Except TridentX almost everything else 2133+ will be on similar IC as Kingston so you generally choose heatsink design here.


----------



## Cybertox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Woomack*
> 
> check my link and IC photo -> BFR , link again if you missed it http://www.overclockers.com/forums/showthread.php/749963-Kingston-HyperX-Savage-2x4GB-2400-CL11-HX324C11SRK2-8
> 
> Almost all Kingstons 1866 or higher are Hynix now. If you buy Savage 2133/2400 2x8 or 4x8GB then you will get double sided hynix BFR/CFR/MFR. MFR were in latest Predators, Beast and Fury. In Savage I found BFR at slightly different timings.
> 
> I would buy TridentX 1866 8-9-9 / 2133 9-11-11 / 2400 10-12-12 but they have taller heatsinks. You can remove top fin and then it should be lower than Predators but not much.
> Except TridentX almost everything else 2133+ will be on similar IC as Kingston so you generally choose heatsink design here.


The height of heat sinks is actually a major issue for me, see the post above yours why.


----------



## tatmMRKIV

wow I am just really surprised BFR are still around. Last I had looked I couldnt find anything.

yeah I see now much better pic. yeah you would need to relocate the rad/fan
i thought it was the hoses but i see the fan housing is in the way, now.

I would definitely look around for options though. there are a few lowprofile kits from various vendors. might find something cheaper?

otherwise get them I guess? you seem to want them and if you dont have an issue affording it than go for it i guess

if you arent overclocking. just grab highest mhz lowest cas combo u can


----------



## Woomack

@Cybertox , I know , that's why I said that I would get TridentX







... For you anything will be good and I doubt you will see any special difference between all available 2133-2400 kits. As you said you are not going to overclock this memory so if you like HyperX Savage then why not to buy them ? Personally I like these new heatsinks the same as HyperX Fury.

@ tatmMRKIV, I was surprised too, these seem to be new BFR that are the same as new CFR higher density IC. New CFR were in many RipjawsZ/RipjawsX ( I made couple of tests too, links in my sig ).
Back to BFR, at least my kit was scalling like 9-11-12 / 10-12-13 / 11-13-14 / 12-14-15 so tRP almost always 1 higher than tRCD.


----------



## Cybertox

Yeah it indeed seems like the Savages are the best option for me but $800 is quite a lot of money for RAM. I could buy a PS4 and a bunch of games for that money or alternatively a good controller for my computer and a bunch of other stuff included. I will have to give it more thought. Maybe I will upgrade later on in spring when the new AMD GPUs come out. Then I will upgrade other stuff as well like the GPU and add some SSDs.

Either way thanks for the input guys, appreciated.


----------



## tatmMRKIV

only bfr kit I have is 4x4gb geil evo corsa 2400 c9 GOC316GB2400C9QC and I couldnt really get them to budge even with voltage. I will have to try them out again some time but they did a good enough time so i didnt fiddle with them too much. i dont know if i took them out on my 5ghz 4790k though

like i said last i heard they were EOL


----------



## 636cc of fury

^Glad to see that 4790K is working well for you man









That chip has a great IMC for sure.


----------



## tatmMRKIV

thanks to it i am gonna have serious withdrawls by the time i get to ddr4, finding something as fun to oc with will be hard
xD
it is a real beast


----------



## sabishiihito

I think Woomack is talking about the newer 4Gbit BFR ICs


----------



## coolhandluke41

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Woomack*
> 
> My F4-3000C15Q-16GRBB is acting weird. All sticks separately are passing HyperPi 32M @ 3000 10-13-15-14 ~1.65V but I can't make them run together - single errors in HyperPi or random system restart. At 3200 they like higher voltage than the 2666 C15 1.2V kit ( ~1.65V vs ~1.58V ) but it's not helping much in tighter timings. I haven't got much time in last days to check additional settings.


I would start swapping DIMM's or play with voltages ,my 2c


----------



## Woomack

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *coolhandluke41*
> 
> I would start swapping DIMM's or play with voltages ,my 2c


I already tested all sticks in every config. All are acting the same. I made it pass HPi32 @ 3000 10-13-15-15 1.70V couple of times. It's like 1-2 sticks = 1.65V , 3 = ~1.67V, 4 = ~1.7V. In my other Ripjaws4 kit 2 sticks are better and 2 slightly worse. In this kit all are about the same. Hard to complain at 3000 CL10 for generally every benchmark


----------



## tatmMRKIV

so did you figure it out? Maybe you have one stick thats not quite up to snuff. like I had a samsung c10 2600 like that. I mean itd pass single but when I paired it with another it wouldn't. find whichever 2 have the most breatjhing room past the initial clock and use them
see I had 3 that did the c9 2800 and only 2 that did it together
it was wierd i think somettimes you get a flukke 32m pass
anyone actually put a pot on any ddr4 yet or is everyone still just freezing the cpu and letting the dimms run ambient?

grabbing a corsair 3200 kit and a processor soon probably. like I just applyed to homedepot credit card to save 35$ on a purchase and was given a 5000$ credit limit so amazon must have something wrong in their system if I only got 700$ through them

same bank owns both companies' credit lines

like for real if you ever finance through amazon.. just dont cancel that line when u are finished paying it off


----------



## coolhandluke41

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Woomack*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *coolhandluke41*
> 
> I would start swapping DIMM's or play with voltages ,my 2c
> 
> 
> 
> I already tested all sticks in every config. All are acting the same. I made it pass HPi32 @ 3000 10-13-15-15 1.70V couple of times. It's like *1-2 sticks = 1.65V , 3 = ~1.67V, 4 = ~1.7V.* In my other Ripjaws4 kit 2 sticks are better and 2 slightly worse. In this kit all are about the same. Hard to complain at 3000 CL10 for generally every benchmark
Click to expand...

that's quite a variation,...05v between modules is a lot,#4 must go ,I would try to contact G.Skill ,maybe you can get a replacement


----------



## centvalny

Binning Samsung air



http://imgur.com/8aAfoAC



Boot 3600 1.5V



http://imgur.com/F6KomtY


----------



## Woomack

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *coolhandluke41*
> 
> that's quite a variation,...05v between modules is a lot,#4 must go ,I would try to contact G.Skill ,maybe you can get a replacement


Probably I said it wrong







... each stick separately can make 3000 C10 1.65V , regardless which stick I'm testing. When I use 1-2 sticks then it's still 1.65V but 3 sticks at the same time require 1.67V to pass HPi32M and 4 sticks 1.7V. So there is almost no variation between sticks. I was checking all sticks in all slots and result was always the same.
I will check additional settings when I find some more time. It's not a big issue for me but it's simply weird.

I was counting on Samsung kit. Hynix one actually looks the same except that 3400 in SN



It seems that Samsung likes higher voltages at higher clocks. All Hynix kits which I was testing ( Kingston, Corsair, G.Skill ) had problems to boot above 1.58V at ~3200 or 1.48V at ~3400 or higher clock.


----------



## centvalny

Gskill hynix SS older than 1435xxxx seem to love volts


----------



## Woomack

All my hynix kits were acting like:
2666-3000 up to 1.75V = no problems
3200 up to 1.48V = fully stable but can't run them at tight timings when voltage is so low
3200+ 1.48V+ = depends from kit, or can pass quick tests or won't boot at all, best kit is actually that G.Skill 3000 C15 from my last post which runs up to 1.58V

F4-3000C15Q-16GRBB seem to like volts more than F4-2666C15Q-16GRR. 2666 is 1443xxxx, 3000 is 1446xxxx.


----------



## coolhandluke41

@Woomak..I think 3400 =Hynix SS, wondering if they start mixing IC's/same RAM model like with ddr3..


----------



## tatmMRKIV

@ cent how many kits are you binning at a time?


----------



## Sam OCX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Woomack*
> 
> each stick separately can make 3000 C10 1.65V , regardless which stick I'm testing. When I use 1-2 sticks then it's still 1.65V but 3 sticks at the same time require 1.67V to pass HPi32M and 4 sticks 1.7V.


That's why you need to find the correct stick order.
Pick settings that all sticks can pass in single but not in quad (using random order). Pick the weakest stick and put it in the slot nearest to IO (channel A). Out of 3 remaining sticks, pick one adding which you remain stable in dual channel. Then move to selecting between 2 sticks for triple channel, etc.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *coolhandluke41*
> 
> that's quite a variation,...05v between modules is a lot


For DDR4 this is normal. Even low, I would say. I've seen bigger variation from best to worst module on all DDR4 kits that I've reviewed / tested so far.

Besides, 1500MHz CL10 at 1.70V is extremely good for Hynix (my recent 3000C15 retail kits need 1.62-1.68V for 1500MHz CL12, just to put things in perspective). I'd see no reason to part with such a stick.


----------



## Woomack

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sam OCX*
> 
> That's why you need to find the correct stick order.
> Pick settings that all sticks can pass in single but not in quad (using random order). Pick the weakest stick and put it in the slot nearest to IO (channel A). Out of 3 remaining sticks, pick one adding which you remain stable in dual channel. Then move to selecting between 2 sticks for triple channel, etc.


As I said, every stick in this kit is overclocking exactly the same ( or difference is really low ) and I checked them in any possible order testing 1,2,3,4 sticks at the same time. In every case it's working the same ... and this is kinda weird but I won't complain.

2666 kit was overclocking better when better sticks were in the first slots but then 2 sticks were stronger and 2 weaker. Better sticks could pass HPI32 @ 3000 C10 ~1.67V , worse needed about ~1.71V.

Crucial kit had even bigger variation. Best stick could make ~3200 and worst ~2666 ( I don't remember voltages ) but it was actually not a kit but 4 single sticks, just sent as a kit for review.


----------



## tatmMRKIV

Anyone hit 4ghz with a 5960x Iknow the 5930K will *can* do it, trying to decide what to bin...

to really max out my 3333 kit incase its cherry

99% sure my ddr3 MFR sticks wont make 4ghz. I am no expert on mfr but they seem like some pretty average for a DS c12 2933 kit


----------



## CL3P20

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Woomack*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Sam OCX*
> 
> That's why you need to find the correct stick order.
> Pick settings that all sticks can pass in single but not in quad (using random order). Pick the weakest stick and put it in the slot nearest to IO (channel A). Out of 3 remaining sticks, pick one adding which you remain stable in dual channel. Then move to selecting between 2 sticks for triple channel, etc.
> 
> 
> 
> As I said, every stick in this kit is overclocking exactly the same ( or difference is really low ) and I checked them in any possible order testing 1,2,3,4 sticks at the same time. In every case it's working the same ... and this is kinda weird but I won't complain.
> 
> 2666 kit was overclocking better when better sticks were in the first slots but then 2 sticks were stronger and 2 weaker. Better sticks could pass HPI32 @ 3000 C10 ~1.67V , worse needed about ~1.71V.
> 
> Crucial kit had even bigger variation. Best stick could make ~3200 and worst ~2666 ( I don't remember voltages ) but it was actually not a kit but 4 single sticks, just sent as a kit for review.
Click to expand...

Welcome to the joys of binning DDR4. ** bin each stick in a specific slot to determine its relative 'worth'. Only then can you "know" what sticks need to be in what slots..or if all of your sticks can even run the same settings. You cannot simply use all 4x in different orders to determine whats-what. You are only seeing a small part of the 'picture' by doing so.


----------



## Woomack

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CL3P20*
> 
> Welcome to the joys of binning DDR4. ** bin each stick in a specific slot to determine its relative 'worth'. Only then can you "know" what sticks need to be in what slots..or if all of your sticks can even run the same settings. You cannot simply use all 4x in different orders to determine whats-what. You are only seeing a small part of the 'picture' by doing so.


I know that my English isn't best but I said couple of times that I did exactly what you just said and regardless what slots I'm using with this kit, results are the same. I know how to bin DDR4 and I'm not really looking for help here but I'm saying how my 3000 C15 kit is acting. With every other kit that I had was totally different story.


----------



## Cybertox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tatmMRKIV*
> 
> Anyone hit 4ghz with a 5960x Iknow the 5930K will *can* do it, trying to decide what to bin...
> 
> to really max out my 3333 kit incase its cherry
> 
> 99% sure my ddr3 MFR sticks wont make 4ghz. I am no expert on mfr but they seem like some pretty average for a DS c12 2933 kit


Is this overclocking just for the numbers or is there a real benefit running the RAM at such a high frequency? 4GHz is insane, faster than most stock CPUs.


----------



## PontiacGTX

Guys how much does an used kit(used by two owners) of 8GB Trident X 2400CL10 costs?


----------



## tatmMRKIV

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cybertox*
> 
> Is this overclocking just for the numbers or is there a real benefit running the RAM at such a high frequency? 4GHz is insane, faster than most stock CPUs.


that particular one is purely for numbers and benches.


----------



## Cybertox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tatmMRKIV*
> 
> that particular one is purely for numbers and benches.


Yeah that is what I thought. Is there an improvement in performance though? I am interested how it compares to for example 1600 MHz.


----------



## tatmMRKIV

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cybertox*
> 
> Yeah that is what I thought. Is there an improvement in performance though? I am interested how it compares to for example 1600 MHz.


I am not too sure with x99 right now. I hear that it really benefits from memory overclocks so it might do more than average.

with the right tests you can see a descent difference.

like superpi 32M for example you can get about a 20% performance bump i'd say.

there are alot of factors. like the cpu cores also have to overclock to a certain point for the memory to really show that much of a difference.


----------



## CL3P20

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Woomack*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *CL3P20*
> 
> Welcome to the joys of binning DDR4. ** bin each stick in a specific slot to determine its relative 'worth'. Only then can you "know" what sticks need to be in what slots..or if all of your sticks can even run the same settings. You cannot simply use all 4x in different orders to determine whats-what. You are only seeing a small part of the 'picture' by doing so.
> 
> 
> 
> I know that my English isn't best but I said couple of times that I did exactly what you just said and regardless what slots I'm using with this kit, results are the same. I know how to bin DDR4 and I'm not really looking for help here but I'm saying how my 3000 C15 kit is acting. With every other kit that I had was totally different story.
Click to expand...

Copy that! May be time to see how a different IMC makes them feel..


----------



## Cybertox

Guys I have got a question concerning timings and compatibility. If I understand it right not all timings are compatible with certain motherboards. When a motherboard is not compatible with a certain timing that means that the XMP of that timings is not available in the bios, is that right?

I am considering to buy Kingston Savages @2400 MHz, my motherboard supports 2400 MHz which is the P9X79.

The timings of these RAM chipsets are the following:

JEDEC: DDR3-1600 CL11-11-11 @1.5V
• XMP Profile #1: DDR3-2400 CL11-13-14 @1.65V
• XMP Profile #2: DDR3-2133 CL11-13-13 @1.6V

Would I be able to run the first XMP profile on my motherboard? Are they compatible?


----------



## tatmMRKIV

got some more magic from my 4790k ( i got to the next blk multiplier lever)
and my first hwbot subs...

to my surprise i have already been in the enthusiast league for 22days.


i am going to pointlessly participate in the country league i suppose

atleast my 32m scores will be competitive









Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



everything else will be garbage. i do not have the time to swap in my 780Ti cards on this mobo. even if i had time to drain loop and put the waterbock i am polishing back together, install the waterbock and hook it up. I am 80% sure my #2 pcie slot is dead so it would pretty certainly be an exercise in vain.

plus my 780ti's are complete crap. dont OC worth a damn. I should have just got matrixs those KPC cards were a waste of time and money. I dont even use them they havent been installed since i binned them pretty much



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cybertox*
> 
> Guys I have got a question concerning timings and compatibility. If I understand it right not all timings are compatible with certain motherboards. When a motherboard is not compatible with a certain timing that means that the XMP of that timings is not available in the bios, is that right?
> 
> I am considering to buy Kingston Savages @2400 MHz, my motherboard supports 2400 MHz which is the P9X79.
> 
> The timings of these RAM chipsets are the following:
> 
> JEDEC: DDR3-1600 CL11-11-11 @1.5V
> • XMP Profile #1: DDR3-2400 CL11-13-14 @1.65V
> • XMP Profile #2: DDR3-2133 CL11-13-13 @1.6V
> 
> Would I be able to run the first XMP profile on my motherboard? Are they compatible?


shouldnt be any issues you have a 4930K right? a 3930k *might* have some issues with that capacity and latency but 4930k shouldnt have any issues. probably even be able to lower the voltage from XMP


----------



## Cybertox

Quote:


> shouldnt be any issues you have a 4930K right? a 3930k *might* have some issues with that capacity and latency but 4930k shouldnt have any issues. probably even be able to lower the voltage from XMP


Yeah I am running a 4930K stock. I am thinking about 8 x 8 @2400 MHz. I just want to make sure that I will be able to run the RAM at its maximum frequency.


----------



## tatmMRKIV

no you don't, you want it to run at its manufacturer's rated spec. But thats understandable anyways 4930K should be able to run it unless you have a defective slot


----------



## Cybertox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tatmMRKIV*
> 
> no you don't, you want it to run at its manufacturer's rated spec. But thats understandable anyways 4930K should be able to run it unless you have a defective slot


At the highest manufacturer rated frequency to be precise, I am not going to overclock past 2400. I dont have any defective slots.


----------



## coolhandluke41

@tatmMRKIV ,you want to run 2D benches on XP and 3D on 7 ,
P.S. Samsung tight 1400~1430 c9 should bit 1375 8-12-8


----------



## tatmMRKIV

I actually just got 6m09.9s but it froze during screen cap i have some weird oc setting i need to figure out.
https://www.dropbox.com/s/oz6rgli2k7h5i5t/20141219_145248.jpg?dl=0

cores also arent the strongest... i dunno probably just goinf to get some dice in a bit

But ill try samsung next.

and definitely check out some 3d benching. Thanks for that link


----------



## Ganf

So uhh...



DDR4, amirite?....

Yeah...


----------



## hotrod717

Finally playing with my ram as I've hit wall on cpu oc and 1x/2x gpu. Not great, but best I've gotten w/3930K


----------



## coolhandluke41

^^^ [email protected] is nice if you can get it ,my IMC can run Samsung 2800c10 pretty tight but I was having hard time with 8Gb 7-11-7 (for benching yes but for 24/7 Samsung is still better -just 2c)


----------



## tatmMRKIV

Any ideas why me Passing 32m. Even for a few loops seems to be completely dependent on my vccin? LIKE I CANT CHANGE MORE THAN one tick without it not loading into windows. I have been having bsods through all my 32m runs since yesterday.
God thos is irritatin i keep getting system freezes halfway throigh
What are the max safe benxhing voltages for vccsa and cpuv on water?
I have it at 1.45-1.46 & its just isnt very pleased going to try lowering some and raising vccin and see if that helps at all


----------



## sabishiihito

FINALLY got some double-sided Hynix MFR DDR4, in the form of Patriot Viper 2800C16.


----------



## hotrod717

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *coolhandluke41*
> 
> ^^^ [email protected] is nice if you can get it ,my IMC can run Samsung 2800c10 pretty tight but I was having hard time with 8Gb 7-11-7 (for benching yes but for 24/7 Samsung is still better -just 2c)


Keep in mind I'm on a 3930k ATM. I can run 2666 strapped, but vcssa and vtt to do so are too high for my liking. I will give 7-11-7 1200 a try. We talking about 1.7- 1.74v ?


----------



## tatmMRKIV

i was able to do 7-11-7 2400 with 1.68
I have never gotten 2666 strap to work


----------



## hotrod717

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tatmMRKIV*
> 
> i was able to do 7-11-7 2400 with 1.68
> I have never gotten 2666 strap to work


It definitely puts a strain on the imc. By strapping, I'm referring to fsb at 125. Only way for Ivy-E or SandyB-E to do more than 2400. Ivy-E is a lot easier to do 2666. Also what chip are you using 1.45v , better, what cooling?


----------



## coolhandluke41

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hotrod717*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *coolhandluke41*
> 
> ^^^ [email protected] is nice if you can get it ,my IMC can run Samsung 2800c10 pretty tight but I was having hard time with 8Gb 7-11-7 (for benching yes but for 24/7 Samsung is still better -just 2c)
> 
> 
> 
> Keep in mind I'm on a 3930k ATM. I can run 2666 strapped, but vcssa and vtt to do so are too high for my liking. I will give 7-11-7 1200 a try. We talking about 1.7- 1.74v ?
Click to expand...

yeah, I was talking about x79 since I have 4930K as my 24/7

"We talking about 1.7- 1.74v ?" can't tell ,it was long time ago since I played with it,shouldn't be more then 1.81v for 8Gb


----------



## coolhandluke41

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sabishiihito*
> 
> FINALLY got some double-sided Hynix MFR DDR4, in the form of Patriot Viper 2800C16.


is that copper HS ?
P.S. link for the RAM ?


----------



## Kimir

He wrote Patriot Viper 2800C16, must be those one
http://www.patriotmemory.com/product/detail.jsp?prodline=5&catid=113&prodgroupid=297&id=8331&type=1
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820220904&cm_re=PX416G280C6QK-_-20-220-904-_-Product


----------



## sabishiihito

Actually it's the 32GB version:

http://www.patriotmemory.com/product/detail.jsp?prodline=5&catid=113&prodgroupid=297&id=8332&type=1
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820220906&cm_re=PX432G280C6QK-_-20-220-906-_-Product

NewEgg price is very high, I got them from Fry's where they're on sale this week.

http://www.frys.com/product/8329597


----------



## tatmMRKIV

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hotrod717*
> 
> It definitely puts a strain on the imc. By strapping, I'm referring to fsb at 125. Only way for Ivy-E or SandyB-E to do more than 2400. Ivy-E is a lot easier to do 2666. Also what chip are you using 1.45v , better, what cooling?


I know about strapping etc, I am good with 125blk just never got 2666 strap. everytime i hit it i got no posts

4790K and custom water loop. ek block nemesis rad,e3 pump

bout to go dice just got 8pounds

trying to decide whether to use my soc force ln2 or gut my asrock ocf board out of the case
how cold should my kit get? with DICE? and the ecc cryoclamp?

also what temperature should I heat my pi stick up to to remove the IHS?


----------



## hotrod717

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *coolhandluke41*
> 
> yeah, I was talking about x79 since I have 4930K as my 24/7
> 
> "We talking about 1.7- 1.74v ?" can't tell ,it was long time ago since I played with it,shouldn't be more then 1.81v for 8Gb


I do have 8gb of Flare, but have been almost exclusively playing with 2200c7 pis. I'm hoping they will be more cooperative on z97. Something to be said for Samsung and high freq. Have a bunch of kits I haven't done much with, Lots to catch up on. 4x2gb 2000 c7 Flares, 2x2gb 2200 c7 pis, 2x4gb 2133 c9 Ripjaws with Hynix, 4x4gb 2400 c9 Tridents, and 2- 2x2gb 2000 c9 Tridents with Elpida. Should keep me busy for quite some time.
The pis do 7-12-7-28-1t @ 1.7v so I wouldn't think it to take more than 1.74v to drop to 11. I'm back to z97 and this OCF is so good with timings, it really does make it pretty easy. Here's were I'm at usually for 3d. Anything I should be tweaking?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tatmMRKIV*
> 
> I know about strapping etc, I am good with 125blk just never got 2666 strap. everytime i hit it i got no posts
> 
> 4790K and custom water loop. ek block nemesis rad,e3 pump
> 
> bout to go dice just got 8pounds
> 
> trying to decide whether to use my soc force ln2 or gut my asrock ocf board out of the case
> how cold should my kit get? with DICE? and the ecc cryoclamp?
> 
> also what temperature should I heat my pi stick up to to remove the IHS?


I've been back and forth about which mobo and chip I want to dice next. I have a 10,0000btu a/c ducted into my MM extended UFO for benching. Keeps most everything between 10-25*C


----------



## Sam OCX

testing some Avexir out of boredom...

2400C10:

    

2400C11:


----------



## 636cc of fury

X99 SOC Champion + Panram 3200 c16 semi tuned, still work to do but what efficiency







will post pics of board after NDA is up, cause it's absolutely stunning.



http://imgur.com/4WH6gHp


----------



## tatmMRKIV

Well seeing as the soc force is already insulated i am just gojna try n dice it. I need to buy more tomorrow i spent all day preppin the board and cpu. Used dielectric grease. Hope i didnt mess up the pins. Being stupid

Got the ram potted up though
https://www.dropbox.com/s/0vwvi2gznsl3ddd/20141221_193520.jpg?dl=0


----------



## 636cc of fury

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tatmMRKIV*
> 
> Well seeing as the soc force is already insulated i am just gojna try n dice it. I need to buy more tomorrow i spent all day preppin the board and cpu. Used dielectric grease. Hope i didnt mess up the pins. Being stupid
> 
> Got the ram potted up though


Grease in the socket is always a bad idea imho. I never have, nor will I ever put anything in the socket other than the cpu any more







. I had one bad experience with vaseline getting into the socket of an M5E, and it was such a bad time constant "55", random reboots and bsod, and it ended up just all together stop detecting every dim slot even after a thorough cleaning. Now when I apply vaseline to the ram slots I always apply a light coat and then warm up before each session to flow it a bit and have no issues. Sometimes less is more and I see you live in Phoenix, so I imagine it's fairly dry there, you would be surprised with what you can get away with in a semi arid climate.

Have an awesome time and post some pics man, love seeing frozen memory rigs


----------



## sabishiihito

Not going so well with the Patriot sticks, struggling to match the results Hiwa got with lower-binned HyperX 2400 32GB. For instance, at 2800 I couldn't tighten to CL12 or CL13 and CL14 needed 1.475v.


----------



## coolhandluke41

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *636cc of fury*
> 
> X99 SOC Champion + Panram 3200 c16 semi tuned, still work to do but what efficiency
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> will post pics of board after NDA is up, cause it's absolutely stunning.
> 
> 
> 
> http://imgur.com/4WH6gHp


+1
I do have to say this is the best Giga board I have ever play with ,can't wait to post after NDA is lifted
Great job Gigabyte


----------



## tatmMRKIV

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *636cc of fury*
> 
> Grease in the socket is always a bad idea imho. I never have, nor will I ever put anything in the socket other than the cpu any more
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . I had one bad experience with vaseline getting into the socket of an M5E, and it was such a bad time constant "55", random reboots and bsod, and it ended up just all together stop detecting every dim slot even after a thorough cleaning. Now when I apply vaseline to the ram slots I always apply a light coat and then warm up before each session to flow it a bit and have no issues. Sometimes less is more and I see you live in Phoenix, so I imagine it's fairly dry there, you would be surprised with what you can get away with in a semi arid climate.
> 
> Have an awesome time and post some pics man, love seeing frozen memory rigs


actually it went great.
Only issue i had was cuz i had the dip switches in the wrong position.

I am buying more dice in the morning and learning how to use gigabyte's bios.

Well i forgot i should probably heat up the de grease before seating the cpu. But i guess i did it so incrementally its fine.

I got c7 2666 to go to windows but it didnt like 32m at all. I think i just need to play with voltages some or read a gigabyte oc guide.

https://www.dropbox.com/s/6s0ph7zlgat8tvc/20141221_213256.jpg?dl=0
it got alot iceyer But i was busy tinkering so n0 pics. Using the rog tool i see i got -70s with my ram


----------



## coolhandluke41

^^ looking good man ,looks like you having fun








P.S. insulation helps and thermal grease between pot/spreaders


----------



## tatmMRKIV

I am, sounds like u guys are too. Googled the soc champion n i guess its already got records. And some secret event i know u guys had to be at

I wonder what the diferences between it and the ln2 version are.
Probably just a lack of holes in the mobo.

Haha well looks like i am going to have 3 x99 mobos xD

Im gonna try n see if i cant get to ces. I made some plans MONTHs ago. I will have to see whats up with james bong

I dunno this giga board seems sweet aside from its lack of bioses and its english/german bios language. And i couldnt gwt the nonclassic bios settings to work


----------



## Cybertox

I think there is no much point in increasing the frequency further for manufacturers. Instead they should maintain a certain already fast frequency and then reduce the CAS latency as much as possible. Very low latency RAM with a high frequency is something I would like to see.


----------



## tatmMRKIV

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cybertox*
> 
> I think there is no much point in increasing the frequency further for manufacturers. Instead they should maintain a certain already fast frequency and then reduce the CAS latency as much as possible. Very low latency RAM with a high frequency is something I would like to see.


yes and no. From what i remember high frequency is better for certain things

I would love to see lower cas rated stuff but i thing iys sort of a generational thing too. Like once x109 comes out it will be cas 17 or 16 3000 as base and the current top end sticks will be those low cas mid frequency sticks
Alot of rated specs are due to imcs of the cpus that are out

also high frequency numbers probably sell better
I want to start freezing but my nose wont stop running got dang allergies


----------



## 636cc of fury

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tatmMRKIV*
> 
> I am, sounds like u guys are too. Googled the soc champion n i guess its already got records. And some secret event i know u guys had to be at
> 
> I wonder what the diferences between it and the ln2 version are.
> Probably just a lack of holes in the mobo.
> 
> Haha well looks like i am going to have 3 x99 mobos xD
> 
> Im gonna try n see if i cant get to ces. I made some plans MONTHs ago. I will have to see whats up with james bong
> 
> I dunno this giga board seems sweet aside from its lack of bioses and its english/german bios language. And i couldnt gwt the nonclassic bios settings to work


No secret OC event for me, this board was shipped to prepare for the HOT Finals at CES.


----------



## tatmMRKIV

Oh, makes alot of sense. They want you guys familiar with the board so they can really show off at CES.
I am gonna wait till tomorrow to buy dice. My allergies are too bad right now. I forgot to take a pill yesterday so hopefully itll be good tomorrow. I will start bright n early tomorrow though hopefully bench for most of the day atleast i want to get the cpu relatively stable so next time i can just play with my ram

I dunno i might dial it in today.

Next up is this little pentium chip i have installed in my ocf as a placeholder

Oh yeah what prep do you do to the ram sticks? I didnt vas them or anything. Same with ram slots. They had let on the base of the dimm slots and i jist stuffed a lil neoprene in the space between the slots


----------



## 636cc of fury

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tatmMRKIV*
> 
> Oh, makes alot of sense. They want you guys familiar with the board so they can really show off at CES.
> I am gonna wait till tomorrow to buy dice. My allergies are too bad right now. I forgot to take a pill yesterday so hopefully itll be good tomorrow. I will start bright n early tomorrow though hopefully bench for most of the day atleast i want to get the cpu relatively stable so next time i can just play with my ram
> 
> I dunno i might dial it in today.
> 
> Next up is this little pentium chip i have installed in my ocf as a placeholder
> 
> Oh yeah what prep do you do to the ram sticks? I didnt vas them or anything. Same with ram slots. They had let on the base of the dimm slots and i jist stuffed a lil neoprene in the space between the slots


I just stuff some slivers of blue shop towel between each dimm slot, and then I cover the unused ram slots with a strip of Frost King so the slots don't ice over that are not occupied. I have vas dimms before but usually don't as they don't need it.G3258 + OCF is a good combo


----------



## tatmMRKIV

Yeah theres a puddle come out between the soc force's dimms lol

Need more paper towel

Gigabyte board is wierd. As soon as i set ring voltage to auto it was fine.

The psc memory presets are complete crap. Gonna spend most of my next session putting in sub timings
https://www.dropbox.com/s/erqd5w2plmvlp7i/20141222_160303.jpg?dl=0
https://www.dropbox.com/s/rrkafzhi4huno33/20141222_161743.jpg?dl=0
https://www.dropbox.com/s/gq29s17bti9nk77/20141222_162617.jpg?dl=0


----------



## coolhandluke41

^^ ,toilet paper bro ..the cheap kind ,(Scott Bathroom Tissue, 1-Ply, 1000 Sheet Roll) that you can buy at Walgreen's ,it will bend easy and stay that way (fill up all crevices so there is min. amount of air ) ,top it of with cotton towel-both TP and cotton are the best in sucking all moisture ,you should go for LN man ,it's so much nicer and you will get better results


----------



## tatmMRKIV

Yeah i am going to buy some ln2 as soon as i can make it over to the store.

Thanks for the tp tip
Now that i got an idea of what i am doing its really not as hard as i thought itd be.
Also dice sublimates so fast i am gonna spend more money on dice than i would ln2


----------



## Woomack

I just thought I will leave it here


----------



## Cybertox

The fact that Windows 7 doesnt have RAM frequency displayed in the task manager is rather annoying. That forces me to install CPU-Z on the other computer as well.


----------



## Unknownm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cybertox*
> 
> The fact that Windows 7 doesnt have RAM frequency displayed in the task manager is rather annoying. That forces me to install CPU-Z on the other computer as well.


imo the last place I would want to monitor my ram frequency clocks is task manager. Most of the time it will only display stock ram clocks regardless if it's OC. Better off using Open Hardware Monitor


----------



## Cybertox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Unknownm*
> 
> imo the last place I would want to monitor my ram frequency clocks is task manager. Most of the time it will only display stock ram clocks regardless if it's OC. Better off using Open Hardware Monitor


I needed to check the stock RAM frequency anyways.


----------



## Unknownm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cybertox*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Unknownm*
> 
> imo the last place I would want to monitor my ram frequency clocks is task manager. Most of the time it will only display stock ram clocks regardless if it's OC. Better off using Open Hardware Monitor
> 
> 
> 
> I needed to check the stock RAM frequency anyways.
Click to expand...

Ah

http://www.intowindows.com/windows-8-task-manager-for-windows-7/


----------



## Cybertox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Unknownm*
> 
> Ah
> 
> http://www.intowindows.com/windows-8-task-manager-for-windows-7/


Thanks for the link, Ill give it a try.


----------



## tatmMRKIV

I think i am going to grab another z97 oc formula so i dont have to dig mine out from behind. Res,rad,gpus

The new one id just use purely for cold
Whats wrong with cpuz?


----------



## Cybertox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tatmMRKIV*
> 
> I think i am going to grab another z97 oc formula so i dont have to dig mine out from behind. Res,rad,gpus
> 
> The new one id just use purely for cold
> Whats wrong with cpuz?


Nothing is wrong with it, I just wanted to be able to check the RAM frequency on the other computer without having to download anything. However I was not able to do so as the Task Manager in Windows 7 doesnt display the frequency of the RAM.


----------



## tatmMRKIV

Well i mean whats wrong with downloading it? Its super low impact

I dunno i personally would use aida 64's memory tests
They run the ram more thoroughly to test speeds. That win 8 tool was useless as i recall, it would show completely inaccurate speeds. I havent used it since my first asus rma a year and a half ago


----------



## coolhandluke41

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Woomack*
> 
> I just thought I will leave it here


Great job Woomack,what temp.?


----------



## Woomack

This was on dice. I didn't really check for this run as I only made quick test at the end of benching. In XTU/Cine max temp was about +17*C under load @5.4GHz+ 1.55-1.6V. About -70*C on the pot. Memory on air - this is Hynix kit.

I'm not sure if 5300MHz is max cache clock or just bclk ( actually max was 5330 but I system crashed after test ). If it was 8 cores then it would probably hit 100GB/s.


----------



## tatmMRKIV

What is good -60c psc voltage?


----------



## 636cc of fury

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tatmMRKIV*
> 
> What is good -60c psc voltage?


Cold as possible.


----------



## tatmMRKIV

what voltage? -60c is my best with dice right now.


----------



## jdc122

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tatmMRKIV*
> 
> what voltage? -60c is my best with dice right now.


im happpy to throw 1.95v on air, its only benching.


----------



## tatmMRKIV

.... yeah 1.94 on air is no prob but i am trying to stabalize cas 7 2666... i have 2.005 and i am pretty sure higher is safe but not sure how much and cant tell from gigabytes crap presets


----------



## jdc122

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tatmMRKIV*
> 
> .... yeah 1.94 on air is no prob but i am trying to stabalize cas 7 2666... i have 2.005 and i am pretty sure higher is safe but not sure how much and cant tell from gigabytes crap presets


afaik you just add more voltage until it doesnt boot. max voltage is stick dependant, and quite often on sub zero the best performing psc is the one that takes the most voltage, at least on haswell anyway. some sticks are hitting 2.2v if you're lucky.


----------



## Sam OCX

on a good kit, 1.90-1.95V should be enough to do 32M at 1300-1333MHz CL7 tWCL6 at dry ice temps, so you might start with 2.00V and see what happens next


----------



## tatmMRKIV

Awesome thanks

Alot less luck today. Going to attack with samsung next. That gigabyte bios is ridiculous

I am definitely getting another asrock board for psc
https://www.dropbox.com/s/e8ijfaghpzkio1y/20141223_191321.jpg?dl=0
got to 5300mhz cpu with 1.5v just cuz i wanted to see if i was throwing too much volts at cpu with 1.46

after reading more on the gigabyte board i just highly doubt i will get anywhere with psc

I basically did firestrike till combined test on 5300 c7 2666 then the rest of the day was filled with bsod.

Going to try another approach in a day or 2
Train psc from 2400 up if samsung has the same issues
https://www.dropbox.com/s/cyzm99mxgwo487u/20141223_191336.jpg?dl=0
https://www.dropbox.com/s/rc5mqmxja2kr58e/20141223_180706.jpg?dl=0
https://www.dropbox.com/s/xkquiqh8su73k7z/20141223_180642.jpg?dl=0
https://www.dropbox.com/s/5lk1jfqc8cd2kpn/20141223_162407.jpg?dl=0
https://www.dropbox.com/s/keazy9tlix0gl7h/20141223_162249.jpg?dl=0
might have got a 6.599sec 1m test done hut i think it froze before i could save screenshot
I got one sub 7s forsure to submit once i get a pc together


----------



## Cybertox

Guys, I really need your help troubleshooting my 64 GBs of 2400 MHz Kingston Savage. (Memory Specifications)

I can run my RAM at 1600 MHz without any issues however the problem is running the RAM at higher frequencies such as 2133 MHz and 2400 MHz. I would like to run my RAM at 2400 MHz but I am unable to do so as the computer either doesnt boot and restarts or boots but then shows a BSOD shortly after. I am using the following settings for the 2400 MHz. Another problem is that when I run the RAM at 2133 MHz only 60 GBs of the 64 GBs gets recognized while when I run 2400 MHz only 48 GBs get recognized, additionally the status of some RAM chipsets is displayed as abnormal even though they arent. No static electricity damage was done during installation as I discharged myself using metal. I think this has something to do with voltage. When I run the default preset all 64 GBs get recognized

Here are my BIOS settings when I try to run 2400 MHz but it ends up being unstable (I just set to XMP Number 1, not Manual overclocking). I have updated the BIOS as well, I have the latest version, Asus 4801.

Ai Tweaker

Ai Overclock Tuner = XMP
XMP DDR-3-2401 11-13-14-32-2N-1.65V-1.35V = Profile #1
BCLK Frequency = 100.000
CPU Strap = Auto
CLOCKGen Full Reset = Enabled
CPU Core Ratio = Sync All Cores
Internal PLL Overvoltage = Auto
DRAM Frequency = DDR3-2400MHz
EPU Power Saving Mode = Disabled
Extreme Over-Voltage = Disabled
CPU VCORE Voltage = Offset Mode
Offset Mode Sign = +
CPU VCORE Offset Voltage = Auto
CPU VCCSA Voltage = Manual Mode
CPU VCCS Manual Voltage = 1.350
DRAM Voltage(CHA, CHB) = 1650
DRAM Voltage(CHA, CHD) = 1650
CPU PLL Voltage = Auto
VTTCPU Voltage = Auto

The rest of the following options are also set to Auto.

Everyone who will help me troubleshoot and will give input will receive rep.


----------



## Cybertox

Ops, double post. Please delete.


----------



## tatmMRKIV

Try bumping system analog voltage up

Haha yesterday i actually did 5.4ghz with 1.5v

I need to figure this chip out its a beast!


----------



## sabishiihito

More tests with the Patriot Viper DDR4. Hard to get a grip on this kit.


----------



## websmile

@tatmrkIV Gigabyte is not best option for psc and benches like 32m in genqral, the board is famous for 3d performance - forget the presets on SOCForce, they are not very useful, dial in by hand, also try setting rtls with dial in, worked at least partially for me


----------



## Cybertox

I am getting more help at Tomshardware than in this thread








Anyways, I am going to start a separate thread.


----------



## tatmMRKIV

Thanks web
i uninstalled ram to reinsulate and the pins were a bit dirty on one stick so that might have been the root of yesterdays woes
I need contact cleaner

Next round is samsung with my kpc pot though
if i can fit the cpu pot on with the kpc pot. It sticks out farther than the cryoclamp
i might try my mfr afterwards. It isnt anything special though best i have done with it is asrock low cas preset at 2933mhz
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cybertox*
> 
> I am getting more help at Tomshardware than in this thread
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyways, I am going to start a separate thread.


well obviously. We do benching. Not 24/7 stability
and hardly ever in capacities over 16gb

i told u to up SA thats pretty much the only thing thatd help u run rated speed. Unless u start loosening up timings manually which you dont want because you want the rated specs
Sa controlls the imc

Literally only people who frequent this thread are either extreme overclockers, who dont give a damn about capacity, or people who want to be extreme overclockers, still dont give a damn about capacity

Or the occasional professional ocer or pro ram guy. But they arent likely to be in here to answer your questions

Also someone already told u in another thread to look through the r4be thread and see whats going on with the guy who has been trying to stabalize 8x8 for 6months+


----------



## coolhandluke41

getting my feet wet ,love playing wit new hardware









red Skills c15 1.65/1.72v,all AIR



P.S. I'm about to freeze this chip and see if I want to keep it


----------



## tatmMRKIV

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820233739&cm_re=ddr4-_-20-233-739-_-Product
wow havent seen this for sale before!

ver 5.29


----------



## coolhandluke41

^^ not bad ,o0nly $844.99


----------



## tatmMRKIV

pretty much I mean I am not going to be buying any anytime soon
interesting sticks though


----------



## hotrod717

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tatmMRKIV*
> 
> Awesome thanks
> 
> Alot less luck today. Going to attack with samsung next. That gigabyte bios is ridiculous
> 
> I am definitely getting another asrock board for psc
> https://www.dropbox.com/s/e8ijfaghpzkio1y/20141223_191321.jpg?dl=0
> got to 5300mhz cpu with 1.5v just cuz i wanted to see if i was throwing too much volts at cpu with 1.46
> 
> after reading more on the gigabyte board i just highly doubt i will get anywhere with psc
> 
> I basically did firestrike till combined test on 5300 c7 2666 then the rest of the day was filled with bsod.
> 
> Going to try another approach in a day or 2
> Train psc from 2400 up if samsung has the same issues
> https://www.dropbox.com/s/cyzm99mxgwo487u/20141223_191336.jpg?dl=0
> https://www.dropbox.com/s/rc5mqmxja2kr58e/20141223_180706.jpg?dl=0
> https://www.dropbox.com/s/xkquiqh8su73k7z/20141223_180642.jpg?dl=0
> https://www.dropbox.com/s/5lk1jfqc8cd2kpn/20141223_162407.jpg?dl=0
> https://www.dropbox.com/s/keazy9tlix0gl7h/20141223_162249.jpg?dl=0
> might have got a 6.599sec 1m test done hut i think it froze before i could save screenshot
> I got one sub 7s forsure to submit once i get a pc together


Z97 Formula is fantastic. I'm LET'ing my R4F right now for dice this weekend. But after, really want to do z97.


----------



## Sam OCX

more Kingston DDR4:


----------



## tatmMRKIV

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sam OCX*
> 
> more Kingston DDR4:


holy hell c11 4000mhz ram thats gotta be a WR
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hotrod717*
> 
> Z97 Formula is fantastic. I'm LET'ing my R4F right now for dice this weekend. But after, really want to do z97.


I am so tempted to do my r4be and xtreme's 6ghz+ retail 4930k but i put water blocks on it and don't really have any good mem for 4 channel

kinda want to test my 3930k but I have much nicer cpus to bench

that thing wasnt notoriously stable either

next up is haswell-e whenever i get funding for processor sorted out I got a rve and a ocf , and am waiting on the soc champion to come out.
so out of 3 boards I cant imagine I wont have one that I can sacrifice to the gods of cold

I really need to get down to the welding supply and pick up ln2. Or find out what gauge i need for my 160L tank so I can just get it delivered... driving 30+miles through a major city with a 50L is not ideal
especially when it probably is about the same price to get the 160L filled. I got 3-4 places that would deliver if I had that 160L operational so I'd probably be able to get them to compete with eachother's prices
or find one that will just give me a good deal. if i tell them Iam going to be needing fills like once a month or something


----------



## IOWA

Guys, do you know what bios is best for ddr3 oc on gigabyte z97x soc force? I have some problems with my psc PI cannot run fasyer than 2400 cl7, i want 2600 cl8 but cannt reach even at 2.0 volts... 4790k here, maybe I miss some important other voltage setting or is a bios releted problem?


----------



## Sam OCX

The only BIOS version that seems to be working well with PSC on Z97X SOC is X04.

Made a quick 4GHz 32M LCC run with the MSI board. Hopefully, can put the setup on LN2 this weekend for Cinebench.


----------



## tatmMRKIV

On hwbot look up sin0822's z97 gigabyte guide. Scroll down till you get to dinos and bullants psc guides

You can get psc to work but it needs to be manually trained from 2400 to 2666
Some wierd things like, command rate 1 is broken in some sticks and tRCD 12

http://forum.hwbot.org/showthread.php?t=104758
Advanced Memory OC Tips from Pro Overclockers:


----------



## IOWA

Thanx guys!! I'll try


----------



## sabishiihito

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sam OCX*
> 
> The only BIOS version that seems to be working well with PSC on Z97X SOC is X04.
> 
> Made a quick 4GHz 32M LCC run with the MSI board. Hopefully, can put the setup on LN2 this weekend for Cinebench.


How were you able to run cache frequency so high on that MSI board?


----------



## sabishiihito

Playing with the Vengeance LPX 2800C16 kit again, using tips from Splave's DDR4 OC guide. 3000C11 isn't happening with these sticks, but I can do 3000C12 32M stable. Mine are MFR-based if anyone was wondering, I hear the stuff out now uses Samsung like my 32GB LPX 2666C16 (which I have absolutely NO idea how to overclock).


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sabishiihito*
> 
> How were you able to run cache frequency so high on that MSI board?


maybe this ?
http://hwbot.org/news/11337_der8auers_guide_for_haswell_e_4ghz_uncore_for_all_motherboards/


----------



## tatmMRKIV

LOL even more than that...

he has a few cpu mods it would seem. just read through that..

I might have to get a msi board\...
"- Connected the other 2 sets of pad locations plus this one to on board POS cap "

yaay finally got some the right benchmark programs successfully downloaded

5-5.1ghz are annoying as hell!
they just will not stabalize. I got it to finish r15 cpu then it immediately BSoDd


----------



## Sam OCX

No mods. Just an ES board with you-know-what.


----------



## kevindd992002

I'm using the "2x4GB G.Skill Trident X (F3-2400C9D-8GTXD)" RAM in my system and am wondering if using the fan is recommended when I do overclocking with the RAM or is it useless and just adds extra noise in the computer?


----------



## tatmMRKIV

Fan IS useless.

U guyz n ur ESs
Le tear

So a oc socket on an msi? Sounds fun


----------



## kevindd992002

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tatmMRKIV*
> 
> Fan IS useless.


Why so?


----------



## tatmMRKIV

Ddr3 isnt a heatsource especially samsung.

Even at 2v you dont need a fan.


----------



## hotrod717

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tatmMRKIV*
> 
> LOL even more than that...
> 
> he has a few cpu mods it would seem. just read through that..
> 
> I might have to get a msi board\...
> "- Connected the other 2 sets of pad locations plus this one to on board POS cap "
> 
> yaay finally got some the right benchmark programs successfully downloaded
> 
> 5-5.1ghz are annoying as hell!
> they just will not stabalize. I got it to finish r15 cpu then it immediately BSoDd


Input. My g3258's liked 1.3v+ for 5.1-5.2 on that board. Just dropped one in the Formula and it definitely takes less on this board. Haven't' needed more than 2.19 for 50/46 so far. Way different than SOC. Sin's guide helps. You need to start at 2.2v and move up. Or its the chip.


----------



## tatmMRKIV

I am using 4790k for a while yet, they are supposedly sweet between 1.5 and 1.55
I got a 5ghz xtu submitted with 45 uncore i need to throw some better memory on. I was about to do a run with higher frequency because they are set at c8 2000 but i am helping my friend setup his shifter kart for races this weekend

I might still ne able to go to CES, my buddies would totally go for AVNs xD


----------



## ice445

Can you guys throw me a few recommendations for a new 16GB kit with good IC's to overclock with on my new 4790K build? Been out of the loop for probably a year now. Still using old 1866 with crappy IC's. Price isn't an issue, just a few ideas would be nice.


----------



## tatmMRKIV

http://m.newegg.com/Product/index?itemnumber=20-231-592
out of stock though


----------



## kevindd992002

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tatmMRKIV*
> 
> Ddr3 isnt a heatsource especially samsung.
> 
> Even at 2v you dont need a fan.


Ok. So most of the fans included are just for gimmick?


----------



## tatmMRKIV

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kevindd992002*
> 
> Ok. So most of the fans included are just for gimmick?


Pretty much.
Almost anyone will tell you even heatsinks are pointless.


----------



## ice445

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tatmMRKIV*
> 
> http://m.newegg.com/Product/index?itemnumber=20-231-592
> out of stock though


Doesn't seem to work on a desktop. The link I mean. I'm assuming you copied that from the phone app?


----------



## blaze2210

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ice445*
> 
> Doesn't seem to work on a desktop. The link I mean. I'm assuming you copied that from the phone app?


Yep, you can tell by the "m" before Newegg in the URL....So an "Out of Stock" item and a link that doesn't work on PCs....


----------



## tatmMRKIV

Nevermind then GL finding sticks


----------



## blaze2210

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tatmMRKIV*
> 
> Nevermind then GL finding sticks


If you go in to the options in your phone's browser, you should be able to "Request Desktop Site", then you can post the proper link - no need to be like that.


----------



## ice445

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tatmMRKIV*
> 
> Nevermind then GL finding sticks


I wasn't trying to be an ass or come across as one. I actually tried going into the app on my phone and pasting it, but I can't find a place to do so.


----------



## Sam OCX

Best chips on 8GB sticks are Hynix 4Gbit MFR and this is where you are guaranteed to find them (also a very decent spec which guarantees a good bin)
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820313447


----------



## kevindd992002

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tatmMRKIV*
> 
> Pretty much.
> Almost anyone will tell you even heatsinks are pointless.


Alright. I just removed the RAM fan and it's like night and day when it comes to noise now.


----------



## jdc122

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sam OCX*
> 
> Best chips on 8GB sticks are Hynix 4Gbit MFR and this is where you are guaranteed to find them (also a very decent spec which guarantees a good bin)
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820313447


are the gigabyte 2400 cl10's not still samsung hyk-0? would they surely not be better?


----------



## sabishiihito

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jdc122*
> 
> are the gigabyte 2400 cl10's not still samsung hyk-0? would they surely not be better?


Samsung 4Gbit ICs used on 8GB sticks like G.Skill Trident 2400C10 2x8GB/4x8GB and Corsair Dominator Platinum 2400C10 2x8GB/4x8GB don't overclock very well at all, getting 2600 out of them is almost a miracle. Hynix 4Gbit MFR is still the best high-density DDR3 IC for overclocking, but those seem to be disappearing now that Hynix has released 4Gbit BFR which isn't as good for timings.


----------



## Cybertox

Since this is also a gallery. 8 x 8 Kingston HyperX Savage (2400 MHz modules).


----------



## Cybertox

Wanted to edit my post but ended up quoting it :/


----------



## sabishiihito

Still looking for guaranteed Hynix MFR DDR4 sticks, single-sided this time since I lucked out with the double-sided Patriot Viper 2800 32GB sticks but obviously they don't overclock as well. Been testing my LPX MFR kit and they will do 3000C12 but want something that'll do 3000C11. Are the Ripjaws 3000C15 red color all Hynix still? I'm about sick of getting Samsung (Patriot 4x4GB 3000C16 from Frys = Samsung







).


----------



## coolhandluke41

Samy action /Air


----------



## sabishiihito

Testing my LPX kit with my new bunny extraction 5960X (needs too much voltage for 4.5GHz). 1500MHz CL12 is easy enough, but CL11 is no go. I need some stronger Hynix.


----------



## tatmMRKIV

What does bunny extractiin mean?


----------



## sabishiihito

Heh it's a joke from HWbot forum's curse filter. Bunny extraction = BS.


----------



## coolhandluke41

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sabishiihito*
> 
> Testing my LPX kit with my new bunny extraction 5960X (needs too much voltage for 4.5GHz). 1500MHz CL12 is easy enough, but CL11 is no go. I need some stronger Hynix.


tRWSR 3..to tight ,try 5


----------



## tatmMRKIV

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sabishiihito*
> 
> Heh it's a joke from HWbot forum's curse filter. Bunny extraction = BS.


lol nice

But hey atleast u got a cpu. I am still waiting on one. Bout to start dumping my excess psc kits this next week.
Either for ces funds or cpu depending on how much i can get rid of and how quickly.

No one is participating in hot so itd be pretty easy to win something if no one can make it

It sucks i am so close n cant get there


----------



## sabishiihito

Yeah I need to get rid of all my DDR3 and 1150 stuff at this point, not interested in benching DDR3 anymore.


----------



## tatmMRKIV

I still find it fun but i just never got rid of all the psc i eas binning over the last few months so i have. A bunch of c7 2133 sticks and such that i dont need cuz i have better samples. I just need to rebin them all on z97 seeing as i did most of my tests on my 3930k.


----------



## sabishiihito

I may not get rid of everything, probably keep my best CPU and my best RipjawsX PSC/BBSE and Pi PSC, but no need for Samsung, CFR or MFR anymore.


----------



## tatmMRKIV

Well i am gonna keep my samsung and probably bin a quadchannel psc kit for my 4930k, not planning on getting rid of dualsided mfr till i can play with it more extensively. I dont have enough bbse or bdbg to sell. One kit of bdbg 3 of bbse 1 kit is 3x2gb with a dead stick and all have been desinked so they arent worth much. I have 3 sticks that are sorta ok, i need to take them out on z97 as well.

Not selling my bfr till i play with it.

I have to get a few quad channel bins together for 4930k before i get rid of everything.

Also i only need a samsung based ddr4 kit ,probably, seeing as i got that 3333 gskill early batch mfr kit


----------



## sabishiihito

Tweaked a few subtimings, shaved 2 sec off the 32M time. At least 4.5GHz cache doesn't seem too hard for this CPU, but I wonder if can lower the voltage.


----------



## marc0053

Any tricks for tweaking RTL down to 49? I seem to get instant crashes when changing anything from stock values of around 57.
I'm currently using gskill 4 x 4gb 3000 @ 3200mhz


----------



## sabishiihito

Yeah check out Splave's guide, explains how to get the RTLs/IOLs set:
http://overclocking.guide/x99-ddr4-memory-overclocking-guide/

It seems to be dependent on the Cas+tWCL combination.


----------



## tatmMRKIV

Anyone play with some high bin ddr4 corsair? Wondering whether or not i should expand my ddr4 collection. 3300 is hynix 3200 is samsung


----------



## coolhandluke41

I think it goes like this


----------



## sabishiihito

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tatmMRKIV*
> 
> Anyone play with some high bin ddr4 corsair? Wondering whether or not i should expand my ddr4 collection. 3300 is hynix 3200 is samsung


Dumo tested the 3200C16 Samsung sticks: http://www.xtremesystems.org/forums/showthread.php?289924-Corsair-Dominator-Plat-3200C16-oc


----------



## tatmMRKIV

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *coolhandluke41*
> 
> I think it goes like this


yeah newegg has pics of the sticks information side and 3300 is hynix and 3200 is samsung

Also Thanks sab


----------



## sabishiihito

4x4GB Samsung-based Patriot [email protected] CL13 R5E preset:



P.S. anyone know what causes CPU-Z to show SPD tab as blank??


----------



## hotrod717

3930K Dice fun!


----------



## tatmMRKIV

Lol i might have to get some dice soon

How easy is the msi bb2 compared to the rive anyone know? I got splaves bb2 for 100 when he was done with it, preinsulated lol

But my pis did cas 7 2400 like nothing on my 3930k i am so ready to see its cores ceiling with some real cold

Share your voltages lol
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sabishiihito*
> 
> 4x4GB Samsung-based Patriot [email protected] CL13 R5E preset:
> 
> 
> 
> P.S. anyone know what causes CPU-Z to show SPD tab as blank??


select a different slot usually helps me.
otherwise reset that instance of cpuz maybe. I grt issues if i open one instance too soon after another
Just some ideas

My soc force ln2 doesnt have a slot 0 for instance
Maybe first dimm install order isnt first sensor


----------



## hotrod717

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tatmMRKIV*
> 
> Lol i might have to get some dice soon
> 
> How easy is the msi bb2 compared to the rive anyone know? I got splaves bb2 for 100 when he was done with it, preinsulated lol
> 
> But my pis did cas 7 2400 like nothing on my 3930k i am so ready to see its cores ceiling with some real cold
> 
> Share your voltages lol


5.5 - 1.565v . Had a setting off and got a ov error or I definitely would have gone higher. Hopefully pick up some more dice and have a second go at it. Same voltage I was using for 5.3 on chilled water.


----------



## coolhandluke41

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tatmMRKIV*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *coolhandluke41*
> 
> I think it goes like this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yeah newegg has pics of the sticks information side and 3300 is hynix and 3200 is samsung
> 
> Also Thanks sab
Click to expand...

link ?

@hotrod717 for HWBOT Prime mem don't do much bro (you can run stock/default settings and you will get similar results)


----------



## tatmMRKIV

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820233726&cm_re=corsair_ddr4_platinum-_-20-233-726-_-Product
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820233739&cm_re=corsair_ddr4_platinum-_-20-233-739-_-Product
Just look through pics


----------



## sabishiihito

The numbers don't just refer to single-sided sticks, I have 4x8GB Vengeance LPX 2666C16 and they're Ver4.23 as well. Also we've seen 3400 on double-sided G.Skill: http://www.xtremesystems.org/forums/showthread.php?289885-Test-GSkill-F4-2400C15Q-32GRK-3000C12
http://www.vmodtech.com/en/article/gskill-ripjaws4-f4-2666c15q-32grr-ddr4-2666-c15-32gb-memory-kit-review/page/2


----------



## tatmMRKIV

Did u guys see how cheap adata 2800 kits are?
Go clicj them on newegg then combos and add a dvd burner
Its 430 i think for a 32gb kit right now

I am thinking of making a noob ddr3 buyers guide.

Tired of answering the same questions xD

I would need some input on cfr bbse and single sided and dual sided mfr

Basically just a list of what sticks currently available should oc well
Or do oc well and a quick summary on their capabilities

Just tell people about ICs and the best bins available

http://hwbot.org/submission/2714113_hicookie_memory_clock_ddr4_sdram_2052.5_mhz

damn thats a new kit! Do want


----------



## XKaan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tatmMRKIV*
> 
> yeah newegg has pics of the sticks information side and 3300 is hynix and 3200 is samsung
> 
> Also Thanks sab


Hey all. Not to be a pain, but zooming in on the pics I'm not seeing any of those numbers for this GSkill kit: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820231821

Any ideas? Or is it just too early on a Monday and I am blind?


----------



## sabishiihito

Yeah NewEgg blurs out the serial numbers on the G.Skill kits, you have to look for reviews and forum posts with pictures of the kits.


----------



## XKaan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sabishiihito*
> 
> Yeah NewEgg blurs out the serial numbers on the G.Skill kits, you have to look for reviews and forum posts with pictures of the kits.


Ok, thanks!

EDIT: see here:



So, 3400? Hynix?


----------



## coolhandluke41

^^ most likely


----------



## sabishiihito

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XKaan*
> 
> Ok, thanks!
> 
> EDIT: see here:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So, 3400? Hynix?


Yeah, 3400=Hynix, 3500=Samsung, 3300=Micron.


----------



## XKaan

Cool - thanks for the clarification!


----------



## sabishiihito

Example of G.Skill with 3500 (=Samsung):



Example of G.Skill with 3300 (=Micron):



The crazy thing is, these are all the same bin, 2400C15. So you can get one of three different IC types for the same speed/timings


----------



## tatmMRKIV

Lol that blows
Thats one reason i like buying higher bins, they generally dont do that afaik


----------



## sabishiihito

Generally higher bins don't suffer from the IC lottery, but Dominator 3200C16 can be either Hynix (preferable) or Samsung (not so preferable):


----------



## tatmMRKIV

Oh wow i thought 3200 would be samsung only. 3300 i think is hynix only


----------



## sabishiihito

It seems all of the review kits for 3200 were Hynix, not sure if anyone has found them in the wild or not but I haven't known Corsair to do IC bait-and-switch from review to retail. I wish more was known about OC of Samsung ICs since they seem to be taking over most of the kits.


----------



## tatmMRKIV

I wonder if g.skill is using any samsung in their 3000+ kits as well.


----------



## sabishiihito

The Ripjaws 3000 15-16-16 kit can be either Hynix or Samsung:


----------



## coolhandluke41

Red Skill c15 (3400)


----------



## sabishiihito

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *coolhandluke41*
> 
> Red Skill c15 (3400)
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Yeah I think the 3000 15-*15-**15* kits are safe.


----------



## XKaan

Well either way, 16gigs on sale today for around $220 seemed great, so we will see what they have when they arrive tomorrow. I plan on buying another 16 for the new build also.

So what you really want is Hynix, correct?


----------



## sabishiihito

So far yes, Hynix DDR4 is the best for timings/speed combo. Supposedly Samsung can go the highest in terms of raw clocks.


----------



## tatmMRKIV

I thought hynix was best for raw mhz?
I dunno for sure not much info on the khx330 kit


----------



## centvalny

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sabishiihito*
> 
> It seems all of the review kits for 3200 were Hynix, not sure if anyone has found them in the wild or not but I haven't known Corsair to do IC bait-and-switch from review to retail. I wish more was known about OC of Samsung ICs since they seem to be taking over most of the kits.


Samsung not too shabby for benching



http://imgur.com/6OkZV5n


----------



## coolhandluke41

^^ what v for this timings ?


----------



## sabishiihito

Well it seems I traded a better Samsung kit (Patriot 3000C16) for a weaker bin trying to get another Hynix kit (LPX 2666C15). Will have to see if they can do that. At least I have a Ripjaws 3000C15 black kit on the way, about done with buying locally from chain stores.


----------



## tatmMRKIV

OMG I BROKE 3Dmark

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/5295908?

after 5 seconds in graphics test screen went black then the next text loaded a few seconds later
and all said and done i got a valid result

I rolled back drivers for a valid driver even.

also win 7 without time error

i downclocked my gpus cuz I was trying to get the steam achievement for 666 and 1337 in the scores

haha my fps

Graphics Test 1
208030.2 fps
Graphics Test 2
216157.88 fps

LOL how quickly would I get banned if I submited that to HWBOT?


----------



## CL3P20

no.. you don't get banned for submitting a bug result. It just gets taken down. Nothing amazing or earth shattering.


----------



## XKaan

Update: just got my 16GB Ripjaws DDR4 kit.

Serial has 3500 in it on all sticks - Samsung it is then!


----------



## sabishiihito

Yeah we really need an in-depth OC guide to Samsung DDR4 since the stuff is getting ubiquitous these days.


----------



## coolhandluke41

killed one of my Red Skills c15 yesterday ,now that's bad (whole kit it's pretty much junk now)


----------



## sabishiihito

Wow, first DDR4 death I've heard of. What happened?


----------



## tatmMRKIV

OH crap! was that the kit you got off me? RIP I hardly knew the.


----------



## coolhandluke41

removed the HS and that was it


----------



## sabishiihito

Oh dang, ICs decided to stick to the HS eh? That sucks, killed a stick of Team Xtreem Micron D9 DDR2 like that back in the day.


----------



## coolhandluke41

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sabishiihito*
> 
> Oh dang, ICs decided to stick to the HS eh? That sucks, killed a stick of Team Xtreem Micron D9 DDR2 like that back in the day.


no,not at all ,this was the first one I took the spreaders out so I took extra care ,module looks fine


----------



## tatmMRKIV

WOW SO freaking glad I never got ballsy and tried to desink my 3333 kit

how the freak did it die though. without damage. I'd atleast message g.skill
thats too freaky

crap I saw someone with a desinked ripjaws kit also. I wonder if they might have any insight.


----------



## coolhandluke41

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tatmMRKIV*
> 
> WOW SO freaking glad I never got ballsy and tried to desink my 3333 kit
> 
> how the freak did it die though. without damage. I'd atleast message g.skill
> thats too freaky
> 
> crap I saw someone with a desinked ripjaws kit also. I wonder if they might have any insight.


don't know how ,all I know this was my worst module out of 4 ,I just hope I can find a replacement down the road ,right now this is what I'm looking at
http://www.newegg.com/Product/ProductList.aspx?Submit=ENE&N=100007611%2050011776%2050008476%20600532727%20600535716%20600535718&IsNodeId=1

down to only Samsung based 3000 kit


----------



## tatmMRKIV

yeah those prices are so far from launch too, and no guarantee it'll be hynix nowadays.

really sucks this couldnt have happened a few days ago. I am pretty sure there was a sale on g.skill ddr4 within the last few days


----------



## ozzy1925

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *coolhandluke41*
> 
> don't know how ,all I know this was my worst module out of 4 ,I just hope I can find a replacement down the road ,right now this is what I'm looking at
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/ProductList.aspx?Submit=ENE&N=100007611%2050011776%2050008476%20600532727%20600535716%20600535718&IsNodeId=1
> 
> down to only Samsung based 3000 kit


after seing you killed one module, i stil cant decide either move the hs or not with my gskill 3200mhz kit


----------



## coolhandluke41

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ozzy1925*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *coolhandluke41*
> 
> don't know how ,all I know this was my worst module out of 4 ,I just hope I can find a replacement down the road ,right now this is what I'm looking at
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/ProductList.aspx?Submit=ENE&N=100007611%2050011776%2050008476%20600532727%20600535716%20600535718&IsNodeId=1
> 
> down to only Samsung based 3000 kit
> 
> 
> 
> after seing you killed one module, i stil cant decide either move the hs or not with my gskill 3200mhz kit
Click to expand...

G.skill start using some messed up adhesive ,be careful and take your time (watch the module fingers ,I chipped one


----------



## ozzy1925

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *coolhandluke41*
> 
> G.skill start using some messed up adhesive ,be careful and take your time (watch the module fingers ,I chipped one


i know you have removed many heatsinks and you have lots of experience and this new g.skills are not for newbies







.I should leave them as is and forget about watercooling the ram because i have paid $750 and its too risky


----------



## tatmMRKIV

Please do forget. Watercooling ram is pointless anyways

Chl,i found some interesting kits for u
pretty cheap too.
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820226651&FM=1
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820233741&FM=1
some geil 3200 kit for 400ish too.
Not bad actually pretty close to launch prices


----------



## tatmMRKIV

anyone know how to overclock crappy bdbg sticks?
wait a sec i got em to 2600 1.92v with -60c but they arent really budging


----------



## CL3P20

mas frio


----------



## tatmMRKIV

Actually i had terrible luck with my psc. I couldnt get them to pass any 32m 2666 or 2750
I got a few loops of c7 2500 at -20c

But colder than that was just wretched, got to loop 20 or so a few times But it was just baad
Then i popped in my samsungs stick and the whole thing wouldnt even get to bios


----------



## Cybertox




----------



## tatmMRKIV

ugh dead stick.. thats lame
was supposed to be someone's best cas 6 set...
but one stick is either dead or my slot is..

I think my samsung kit just sucks I couldnt get it to pass 2800 air when I tried to see if I might have picked the wrong stick

slot is fine stick just sucks

this is freaking terrible I have no luck with any of my sticks....


----------



## websmile

BDBG need all you can give on cold - full pot LN2, on psc, at -20 you are far away from going cas6 - you need indeed more cold, and IMC on cold helps as well. Might also take time to check the sticks and your imc on cbb and cb, don´t give up ^^


----------



## tatmMRKIV

Yeah i had a feeling ln2 temps w9uld be way better.
I wasnt even gettin to cas6 i was just trying to get cas 8 to pass 32m the entire time
I think cas7 2500 was the best i did yesterday no 32m passes
I gotta get on the system and pull off the numbers

Cpu was on water, i was at -20 Because i read you need to retrain at 0to -30 it was just wierd none of my settings that i use for quickly doing 2750 32m or 2666 just wouldnt pass.


----------



## Cybertox




----------



## coolhandluke41

cool pics Cybertox


----------



## Cybertox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *coolhandluke41*
> 
> cool pics Cybertox


Thank you








Made quite a lot of them while replacing my Kingston HyperX Predator (2133, 2 x 8) with Kingston HyperX Savage (2400, 8 x 8). Took out my camera as I wanted to get some quality shots.


----------



## sabishiihito

New DDR4 kit received today, Kingston HX426C13PB2K4/16 DDR4-2666C13 4x4GB.







These will do 3000C12 on less voltage than the Vengeance LPX 2800C16, but still no go at 3000C11.


----------



## tatmMRKIV

still waiting on khx330 xD


----------



## coolhandluke41

@sabishiihito 1.65 + should gets you c11


----------



## sabishiihito

Tried 1.7~1.8v, still no joy. You must need some cherry-picked sticks for 3000 C11. Maybe some stuff rated DDR4-3200 or DDR4-3300 can do it.

[EDIT] Okay this morning 1.80v decided to work, go figure. Still a far cry from guys doing it with 1.65~1.72v.


----------



## stickg1

Has everyone moved on to DDR4?


----------



## sabishiihito

Pretty much, for benching at least. It's unlikely any more interesting DDR3 is going to come out as the DRAM manufacturers are focusing on DDR4 development. Of course for "real world" usage DDR3 is more than adequate.


----------



## tatmMRKIV

Z97 is the last ddr3 platform, i am pretty sure. So yeah everything has gone to ddr4,
Ddr3 will be phased out pretty soon
Seems plenty of average users have switched to x99


----------



## sabishiihito

Supposedly Skylake will have the option of using DDR3 or DDR4.


----------



## tatmMRKIV

Oh crap thatll be interesting. I wonder if there will be any imc improvements 4790k is pretty damn beast


----------



## hotrod717

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sabishiihito*
> 
> New DDR4 kit received today, Kingston HX426C13PB2K4/16 DDR4-2666C13 4x4GB.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> These will do 3000C12 on less voltage than the Vengeance LPX 2800C16, but still no go at 3000C11.


Is that retail? I'm guessing not atm, but soon?


----------



## sabishiihito

These are retail, I bought them off Amazon.com. Newegg carries them too.


----------



## sabishiihito

R5E 3000C12 preset passes 32M untweaked, but if I change IOLs to 6/8/6/8 I can't POST.


----------



## sabishiihito

Not sure what's needed for tighter RTLs, more VDIMM or VCCSA


----------



## stickg1

I'm waiting for DDR4 to be used on mainstream boards before I make the switch. Hell my main rig uses an i3-4360 I bought from l0ud a few months ago.


----------



## baker18

Pentium G3258 4ghz



Pentium G3258 5ghz



For some reason I cannot get my memory to run higher than 2667. Need to figure out RTLs/IOs. Any suggestion guys. Thanks.


----------



## coolhandluke41

^^ awesome job baker ,have you try 4 5 4 15 instead of 4 5 5 15 ?,your secondary/thirds/RTL look very good/tight ,you could be maxing out your RAM as well
P.S. try to loosen up some timings or play with IO voltages


----------



## tatmMRKIV

@baker18 NOICE

what are the best programs for getting points on hwbot? alot of the ones I tried didnt give me crap.


----------



## Cybertox




----------



## sabishiihito

New additions


----------



## coolhandluke41

high bin







(Tight [email protected] /1.57v and 1530/1.65v)


----------



## sabishiihito

Cherry picked sticks







Wish I had access to some of those.


----------



## tatmMRKIV

Will those ever be available?


----------



## coolhandluke41

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tatmMRKIV*
> 
> Will those ever be available?


1:30


----------



## tatmMRKIV

Awesome!


----------



## Woomack

ADATA 4x4GB 2133 C15 - AD4U2133W4G15-B ( standard , no heatsink sticks ) / Hynix

3000 15-16-16 1.35V



I would push them more but this kit hates higher voltage so just quick test how it's running.
Max valid 3200 - anything above ~1.37V can't even boot - http://valid.canardpc.com/g7wfkv

Some more results here.


----------



## coolhandluke41

^^ nice kit Womack









P.S. @ HyperX in LV


----------



## jjjc_93

You look bored


----------



## tatmMRKIV

thats not boredom thats the look of extreme FOCUS xD


----------



## 222Panther222

Upgraded from 6gigs Patriot Viper to 12gigs Kingston Fury HyperX,

I was originally planning to mix both but unfortunately they're not compatible together


----------



## darwing

Bet I'm the only one here with avexir RAM ???


----------



## Frankz

Forgive me for this newb question but, what does the SS stand for







?
Quote:


> G.Skill SS#
> 3300=Micron SS
> 3400 =Hynix SS
> 3500=Samsung SS


Edit; Single sided?

And what exactly does this "data" represent?


----------



## marc0053

I find it funny that my 16gb DDR4 Gskill 3000cl15 have numbers 3540 (digits 4-7) and define Samsung ram but all profiles in the RVE don't work for me but hynix single sided 4x4gb does...


----------



## CL3P20

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *marc0053*
> 
> I find it funny that my 16gb DDR4 Gskill 3000cl15 have numbers 3540 (digits 4-7) and define Samsung ram but all profiles in the RVE don't work for me but hynix single sided 4x4gb does...


have you tried manually setting tRFC and tWCL, along with CL10 ? Sometimes RAM will run fine at those settings, after you get it trained using some different timings for the initial boot.


----------



## coolhandluke41

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Frankz*
> 
> Forgive me for this newb question but, what does the SS stand for
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ?
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> G.Skill SS#
> 3300=Micron SS
> 3400 =Hynix SS
> 3500=Samsung SS
> 
> 
> 
> Edit; Single sided?
> 
> And what exactly does this "data" represent?
Click to expand...

yes,*S*ingle *S*ided ,it's not a "data" ...,it's specific type of ICs used that will represent different characteristics/timings/frequency/temperature behavior,etc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *marc0053*
> 
> I find it funny that my 16gb DDR4 Gskill 3000cl15 have numbers *3540* (digits 4-7) and *define Samsung ram* but all profiles in the RVE don't work for me but hynix single sided 4x4gb does...


link ?


----------



## darwing

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!





















I cant wait to turn it on after I fill the loop this weekend


----------



## tatmMRKIV

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *darwing*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I cant wait to turn it on after I fill the loop this weekend


yeah i have been trying to get some but its impossible to find descent bins in the us, since their custom order page has vanished

they mainy thrive in th uk from what i have gathered

i have been waiting for them to release ddr4 3400+ as they promised so i can have a good excuse yto allocate some funds their way

let me know how they OC i have been drooling over avexir's looks for too long


----------



## darwing

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tatmMRKIV*
> 
> yeah i have been trying to get some but its impossible to find descent bins in the us, since their custom order page has vanished
> 
> they mainy thrive in th uk from what i have gathered
> 
> i have been waiting for them to release ddr4 3400+ as they promised so i can have a good excuse yto allocate some funds their way
> 
> let me know how they OC i have been drooling over avexir's looks for too long


You can buy them at ncix.com now! That's where I got mine


----------



## tatmMRKIV

wow their selection isn't bad but not much in the line of high performnace bins from what I can see
unless 2666 @ c16 with 1.2 v is phenomenal
they are supposed to have blitz 1.1on the ddr4 as wel;l though

I am disappointed they dont seem to be planning to release those awesome looking 3300 kits they had showcased at last years tech convention
they looked freaking awesome, and performed well


----------



## darwing

The speed on the box doesn't matter they are built for over clocking


----------



## Don_Dan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *marc0053*
> 
> I find it funny that my 16gb DDR4 Gskill 3000cl15 have numbers 3540 (digits 4-7) and define Samsung ram but all profiles in the RVE don't work for me but hynix single sided 4x4gb does...


Can you post a picture of your serial number?


----------



## tatmMRKIV

Fyi most of my psc is for sale on hwbot.
Most of the good performing sticks are getting picked up


----------



## Sam OCX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Don_Dan*
> 
> Can you post a picture of your serial number?


If SN is of xxxx540xxxxxx form then these are likely to be Hynix (similar to ones on xxxx340xxxxxx, just of different JEDEC bin).


----------



## marc0053

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Don_Dan*
> 
> Can you post a picture of your serial number?




I used to be able to bench at 14-14-16-15 @ 1.4V when I first got them but now it's barely doing 15-16-17-16 @1.4V
On the R5V board there is an option in the memory preset that explains a procedure for finding the manufacture of Hynix, Samsung or micron and after following that procedure it suggested it was Samsung memory. It involves changing timings and whether or not the system boots up.

quoting from OP in RVE thread:
http://www.overclock.net/t/1510001/asus-rampage-v-extreme-owners-thread/0_20

"Memory IC Analyzer
Step by step to determine what IC you have:
1) Set DRAM Frequency to 1600MHz and set DRAM Voltage to 1.20v
2) Set CAS# Latency to 9, Write to Read Delay L to 3 and DRAM Write Latency to 9 and Save and Exit.
3) If it boots up then you have MICRON IC DRAM, IF it fails to boot, then move onto step 4.
4) Set DRAM Frequency to 1600MHz and set DRAM Voltage to 1.20v.
5) Set REF Cycle Time to 140 and Save and Exit.
6) If it boots up then you have HYNIX IC DRAM, IF it fails to boot, then you have SAMSUNG IC DRAM."


----------



## sabishiihito

Nah not that one, the serial number on the stickers on the actual DIMMs.


----------



## hotrod717

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tatmMRKIV*
> 
> Fyi most of my psc is for sale on hwbot.
> Most of the good performing sticks are getting picked up


Yeah? I have my Flares on ebay. I also have a second set not up there if anyboby is interested.


----------



## marc0053

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sabishiihito*
> 
> Nah not that one, the serial number on the stickers on the actual DIMMs.


Now I'm a bit confused if the ram is Hynix or Samsung as the RVE Memory IC Analyzer suggest it's Samsung memory modules while if "3400" actually means Hynix based on:

G.Skill SS#
3300=Micron SS
3400 =Hynix SS
3500=Samsung SS



Thanks for the help so far guys


----------



## tatmMRKIV

Says hynix, maybe you just got a crappy kit


----------



## centvalny

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *marc0053*
> 
> Now I'm a bit confused if the ram is Hynix or Samsung as the RVE Memory IC Analyzer suggest it's Samsung memory modules while if "3400" actually means Hynix based on:
> 
> G.Skill SS#
> 3300=Micron SS
> 3400 =Hynix SS
> 3500=Samsung SS


On RVE, cpu/uncore @ default stock try setting for Hynix ss 3100 1.65V with 100 strap @ 3200 Cas12-14-15-15. All volts in auto, try all vdimm sets from 1.4~1.7 to find volt sweetspot that can pass BD or BF and boot to windows.

My Hynix ss needs 1.7V for 3000 C11 and 1.595~1.625V for 3200 C12 strictly for benching.


----------



## hiwa

nice hardware here


----------



## ozzy1925

i removed the heatsinks








i hope they are working


----------



## coolhandluke41

learning D4 under cold ,my 20L Dewar is just not big enough anymore


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *coolhandluke41*
> 
> learning D4 under cold ,my 20L Dewar is just not big enough anymore
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Thats just awesome!


----------



## hotrod717

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *coolhandluke41*
> 
> learning D4 under cold ,my 20L Dewar is just not big enough anymore


Holy iceburgs!


----------



## tatmMRKIV

Nice, i have 210L that i am chewing through, i am using a phase on the cpu so its not going that fast.


----------



## hotrod717

I love these PIS! Golden. 1.72v

http://hwbot.org/submission/2737051_


----------



## Sam OCX

Fooling around with KHX3333C17 ES sticks on air:



@hotrod717: What tWCL was that?


----------



## hotrod717

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sam OCX*
> 
> Fooling around with KHX3333C17 ES sticks on air:
> 
> 
> 
> @hotrod717: What tWCL was that?


Honestly, I haven't a clue.







Had a horrible time freezing my "stronger" 290xL and as a last ditch, on last liter of ln2 winged the timings. 3930k is on ln2 and ram on air. The cpu is at a wall with 5500 and figured what the hay, maybe tighter timings would give me a few points to claim #1 3930k hardware on R15 and it worked. I will pay more attention and try it again on my next session.


----------



## jimba86

Have some nice rams now, will try and take a picture with them all showing as I have a fair bit. (will edit this post with a picture)

rams I have are:

Gskill PIS 2200 Cl7 PSC
Gskill PIS 2300 cl8 (one stick works,need another for a dual channel kit!) PSC
Gskill ripjawsX 2200 cl7 PSC
Gskill Trident 2000 Cl9 BBSE
Gskill Flares 2000 cl7 PSC
Corsair Dom GT 1866 cl7
Gskill RipjawsX 2133 cl8 (broken)
Gskill 2133 Cl8 (with geil evo HS)
Gskill TridentX 2666 cl10 Samsung (currently in the mail)

Have more DDR2 and some D9 DDR3 stuff as well.


----------



## tatmMRKIV

Any ln2 results?
Good psc is fun


----------



## tatmMRKIV

Anyone know how to set tWTR to 3?


----------



## sabishiihito

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tatmMRKIV*
> 
> Anyone know how to set tWTR to 3?


Websmile's post on HWBot explains it: http://forum.hwbot.org/showpost.php?p=355303&postcount=164


----------



## tatmMRKIV

Thanks lol i got it to 2
It likes 2
So.... prepare for dump

first ln2 binge ;D
lol my 150L is officially empty, only 25-30l left or so lasted since saturday and i been playing day and night.
sorry for massive dump its like 5 days worth of just freezing mems
these c6 2000 pi are BEAST

i got 10 loops into 32 with 5 10 6






RoG tool sucks for temps it was saying i was at -80 or - 60 when my other temp probe between the heatspreaders was reading -188

Baker18 helped me out immensely, he taught me waza and tinyxp tweakin so a few of these seconds should be given credit to him


rest of pic are in the frozen thread uner hardcore pron

i will post more 32m results later


----------



## tatmMRKIV

i have to many pics to post


----------



## tatmMRKIV

theres my best 5ghz

best 4ghz


----------



## IOWA

I'm looking for a good PSC kit, anyone selling?

BTW, nice cl5, only on ASrock!


----------



## coolhandluke41

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tatmMRKIV*
> 
> 
> theres my best 5ghz
> 
> best 4ghz


good job man ,you getting close ,keep rolling


----------



## tatmMRKIV

dartmaul has some descent rated kits available, message him on hwbot
I am selling some after i thoroughly test them on cold... psc takes alot of time cuz it needs to be walked down, like first day i could go faster than 6 11 6 with pretty loose timings next day 6 10 6 2800 next day 5 10 6, 5 9 5, and 5 10 5 were getting 1m or 4m or 8m, 16m
So i figure next day tight teritiaries at cas 5 with 2750 or 2800 will pass 32m, but at this point, i just want to sleep. Standing for days hurts


----------



## IOWA

Guys I really need help here, my gigabyte z97x-soc force does no support my new buy: ADTA 2200cl8 elpida hyper based memory kit. On my asrock goes fabously, xmp profile is WOW ( http://valid.x86.fr/3guavr ) but my giga says error 20, sometimes C0.


----------



## jimba86

Do any of you guys know where to get a good hyper kit? 2000 cl7/GTX2 etc? I can't seem to find any good ones anywhere.


----------



## IOWA

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jimba86*
> 
> Do any of you guys know where to get a good hyper kit? 2000 cl7/GTX2 etc? I can't seem to find any good ones anywhere.


I have the best kit of Hyper of all time, just read the post above yours. ADATA 2200 cl8-8-8-24 1T 1.65V XMP, can do 2400 same settings and 2000 cl6, depend of what mobo you have!


----------



## tatmMRKIV

Gigabyte z97 sucks for memory tuning, more or less.


----------



## IOWA

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tatmMRKIV*
> 
> Gigabyte z97 sucks for memory tuning, more or less.


How not to quote this man here!


----------



## hotrod717

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sam OCX*
> 
> Fooling around with KHX3333C17 ES sticks on air:
> 
> 
> 
> @hotrod717: What tWCL was that?


Here are the complete timings from bios
7
12
7
28
4
96
7936
9
4
24
4
4
8
0
0
0
0
8
3
1
1
8
0
35
5
37
7
11
0
11
0

Any suggestions?


----------



## tatmMRKIV

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IOWA*
> 
> How not to quote this man here!


i have an ln2 version of the board and wasted 20lbs of dice trying to get psc to pass at bare minimum, its ok for hynix mfr and samsung, but afaik the rest are boned, i know psc is nearly impossible without x04 bios which isnt available for ln2 version.
But from my understanding as far as z97 goes, asrock ocf for mem tuning, and gigabyte for 3d benches.
The m7i is pretty crappy for mem tuning compared to asrock as well. Atleast baker18 said that he couldnt get it dialed in, he said i could have a go with it if i wanted but asrock is so good i dont want to waste my time.

Anyways for gigabyte just play with samsung for speed i suppose


----------



## Sam OCX

@hotrod
Seems that your tWCL is 8 so at 1.72V your kit can be classified as "above average", at best.

Here are a pair of DDR4 kits that I've recently tested. First up, 3000C15 Samsung Ripjaws.

DDR4-2666 quad channel:

     

DDR4-3000 quad channel:

    

DDR4-3000 quad channel with tight subs:

 

DDR4-3333 dual channel:

  

...and some Dominator Platinum 3200C16 with Hynix.

DDR4-2666:

  

DDR4-3000:

   

DDR4-3000 tight:



DDR4-3200:


----------



## hotrod717

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sam OCX*
> 
> @hotrod
> Seems that your tWCL is 8 so at 1.72V your kit can be classified as "above average", at best.


As I said, I just punched in primaries, mobo did the work, hence my query for suggestions.
It would have set lower for a better kit?


----------



## 636cc of fury

First real session of 2015 for me, started with a quick air bin on the Gigabyte SOC Champion. . .

nowazooo


http://imgur.com/pqrfZTR



wazooo


http://imgur.com/BcotSRP



2 3200 c16 and 2 3333 c17 from Kingston @ LN2

higher uncore, lower memory


http://imgur.com/G4aDEVf



higher memory, lower uncore


http://imgur.com/u9daBxd



some fails


http://imgur.com/iwZTwpL





http://imgur.com/lLrsaFa



pics:



http://imgur.com/Qs9vj7R





http://imgur.com/XhMtlr0





http://imgur.com/KlSE1cd





http://imgur.com/vgAkX3T





http://imgur.com/4NVxopB





http://imgur.com/GgZzldW





http://imgur.com/L7BHCkk


----------



## coolhandluke41

^nice George


----------



## rt123

So I am trying to acquire some Samsung based DDR3 for overclocking, but it seems neither of the 2400C9/2600C10/2666C10 kits are being sold anymore.







I found a quad kit on Amazon, but that is out of my budget.

While going over the DDR3 IC thread on XS I read that 2133C9 @ 1.5V is also Samsung based.

So I want to confirm with the experts here before I pull the trigger,

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820233671&nm_mc=AFC-C8Junction&cm_mmc=AFC-C8Junction-_-na-_-na-_-na&cm_sp=&AID=10446076&PID=3938566&SID=

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820233285&nm_mc=AFC-C8Junction&cm_mmc=AFC-C8Junction-_-na-_-na-_-na&cm_sp=&AID=10446076&PID=3938566&SID=

If I buy either of these kits am I guaranteed to get Samsung based IC.?
I prefer double sided HYKO, but as I understand it is hard to predict if I will get HYKO or HCH9. I guess as long its Samsung based & OCs good, I'll be fine.


----------



## sabishiihito

Those may be Samsung, but could be single-sided 4Gbit ICs which probably aren't what you want. I'd advise scouring eBay for some that have pictures of the actual items for sale so you can verify the version number.


----------



## rt123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sabishiihito*
> 
> Those may be Samsung, but could be single-sided 4Gbit ICs which probably aren't what you want. I'd advise scouring eBay for some that have pictures of the actual items for sale so you can verify the version number.


Damn.
What is Samsung doing..? No more DDR3 or what.








I should have jumped on the 2400C9 in the BOT's sale section, now that's gone too.

Anyways Thanks for the answer.
+Rep.


----------



## IOWA

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rt123*
> 
> Damn.
> What is Samsung doing..? No more DDR3 or what.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I should have jumped on the 2400C9 in the BOT's sale section, now that's gone too.
> 
> Anyways Thanks for the answer.
> +Rep.


A******* would have sold you sheet, the not so good samsung kit he had, and you know that Samsungs do not like tems under -50 (they sort of cold bug) so they have to be as good as possible on air and with less than 2V (for processor degradation).

If an overclocker is changing platform or ending activity can sell you the good stuff.


----------



## Dum3

Good samsungs do 2800 c9 tight with under 1.95,real good samsungs do that at 1.88V and below.Of course 2800 c9 is not relevant enough if you shoot for 2933 due to TRCD and TRP walls.

You are wrong regarding cold bug,they do not scale with temp with cl9,with c8 they do scale and need more cold,check my results here with samsungs under dry-ice (-55) :



3000 c8 should had been doable at -75 provided they almost went into OS on dry ice.

Oh,and processor degradation with high ram voltage seems to be a myth,i've runned different cpu's with 2.3+v on long period of time without no problems or degradation.


----------



## Kimir

Yeah, RAM voltage can't do nothing to the CPU, but the IMC will require higher voltage for higher frequency (talking about what I actually own, which is Sandy-E and Ivy-E and vsa voltage), and that can kill your IMC.
Thanks for the voltages info btw, I couldn't get 2800C9 but could do 2700 last time I tried, but I'm shy on voltage, really don't want to kill my Trident X.


----------



## rt123

As far as I know on Haswell you wont kill your IMC as long as you don't go crazy on the System Agent, IO Analog, IO digital voltages.

And thank for the advice guys this discussion is highly informative.


----------



## tatmMRKIV

For samsung u can do 2.15v or more on air, my kit only has 2 sticks that do 2800 with iol 4 and they take 2.1 to do it. De8auser has some c10 2666 vengence that do 3000 c9 with relatively low v.


----------



## Sam OCX

Some Samsung DDR4 "tight" 1600MHz runs on air:


----------



## jon666

I haven't really messed with anything lately but this is my 24/7 overclock. Managed to eek out a little bit more with secondary/tertiary timings while maintaining stability.



Will eventually throw in my second set of 2x8GB, I'm hoping to hit 2200mhz for both sets. I have no need for that much RAM but I might as well dust it off and plug it in. Seeing all these benchmark posts compelled me to run one and post it.


----------



## IOWA

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dum3*
> 
> Good samsungs do 2800 c9 tight with under 1.95,real good samsungs do that at 1.88V and below.Of course 2800 c9 is not relevant enough if you shoot for 2933 due to TRCD and TRP walls.
> 
> You are wrong regarding cold bug,they do not scale with temp with cl9,with c8 they do scale and need more cold,check my results here with samsungs under dry-ice (-55) :
> 
> 
> 
> 3000 c8 should had been doable at -75 provided they almost went into OS on dry ice.
> 
> Oh,and processor degradation with high ram voltage seems to be a myth,i've runned different cpu's with 2.3+v on long period of time without no problems or degradation.


My samsung becomes unstable at low temps @cl9, never tryed @cl8 but my mobo is the worst for RAM oc subzero! (giga z97xsocf)
PSC and BBSE run like crazy even @-130, but my samsung do no even boot @-60!!

**** it, I want a new mobo for RAM OC, do you think is better ASrock z87ocf or z97ocf? I like very much the z87 layout and bundle but some say z97ocf runs better, maybe BIOS I do not know... can you help me choose?

BTW, thanks for good tips!!


----------



## tatmMRKIV

i think it depends more on cpu what asrcok mobo to get from the benches I have seen, 4770 series does best on z97, and 4790ks do best on z87. Atleast thats what the top superpi benches are reflective of.


----------



## IOWA

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tatmMRKIV*
> 
> i think it depends more on cpu what asrcok mobo to get from the benches I have seen, 4770 series does best on z97, and 4790ks do best on z87. Atleast thats what the top superpi benches are reflective of.


I have a good 4790K, so z87ocf?

I want to OC with cold!


----------



## tatmMRKIV

Probably, i have a z97 and am about a second off of the z87 top score for 5ghz.
Id wait for someone with both boards to comment though. I only have 97 ocf and z87m ocf and i never had luck with my z87m,havent tried with a worthwhile cpu though.


----------



## coolhandluke41

I have both ...just get yourself the latest and greatest -.z97


----------



## 636cc of fury

Z97 all the way


----------



## IOWA

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *coolhandluke41*
> 
> I have both ...just get yourself the latest and greatest -.z97


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *636cc of fury*
> 
> Z97 all the way


Ok, z97ocf it is... Thanks guys!


----------



## 636cc of fury

G.Skill 3200 c16 testing @ X99 SOC Champion

3080 c11 & 3200 c12 tight @ 1.65v all errrrrr cooled, cpu LN2 cooled.



http://imgur.com/tew4Roq





http://imgur.com/MjsGJNz





http://imgur.com/AUyCjiW





http://imgur.com/n3zPLyp


----------



## tatmMRKIV

Dayuum noice
I really need to grab a chip, soon.
I am planning on building a phase for it, any ideas on the heat watts? Or temps @ 4.5ghz or whatever with basic cooling. I need to math out what components i will need for 8core ocing


----------



## hotrod717

So. what is the consensus on best of dd4? Samsung?


----------



## Sam OCX

Best DDR4 for benching is currently Hynix-based.


----------



## Woomack

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rt123*
> 
> So I am trying to acquire some Samsung based DDR3 for overclocking, but it seems neither of the 2400C9/2600C10/2666C10 kits are being sold anymore.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I found a quad kit on Amazon, but that is out of my budget.
> 
> While going over the DDR3 IC thread on XS I read that 2133C9 @ 1.5V is also Samsung based.
> 
> So I want to confirm with the experts here before I pull the trigger,
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820233671&nm_mc=AFC-C8Junction&cm_mmc=AFC-C8Junction-_-na-_-na-_-na&cm_sp=&AID=10446076&PID=3938566&SID=
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820233285&nm_mc=AFC-C8Junction&cm_mmc=AFC-C8Junction-_-na-_-na-_-na&cm_sp=&AID=10446076&PID=3938566&SID=
> 
> If I buy either of these kits am I guaranteed to get Samsung based IC.?
> I prefer double sided HYKO, but as I understand it is hard to predict if I will get HYKO or HCH9. I guess as long its Samsung based & OCs good, I'll be fine.


As far as I know TridentX 1600-2400 and 2600/2666 CL10 are all Samsung regardless of release date. 2400CL9 and 2600/2666 CL10 are HYK0. All other are HCH9.
I haven't seen TridentX 2400 CL9/HYK0 since about Feb 2014 till Sept 2014. In Sept 2014 I got one new kit which is overclocking pretty good - up to 2933 C10 on air. Since about Aug 2014 back double sided TridentX 2x4GB 2400 C10 but they're mixed with single sided kits so you never know what you get. Earlier for couple of months I saw only single sided kits ( 2x4GB ). 2x8GB are of course all double sided and some can make tight timings but not much higher clock than ~2600. At least I had 2x8GB 1866 C8/2133 C9/2400 C10 kits which could run at 2400-2500 8-10-10 1.65V but had problems above 2600.
RipjawsZ can be still found with Samsung HCH9/HCK0 but many are Hynix. I had one 4x4GB 2133 C9 RipjawsZ/HCK0 which could make 2800 C10-12-12 1.9V.

I don't think any other manufacturer than G.Skill is still selling Samsungs in popular series. Most brands are not releasing Samsung based kits since end of 2012 ( except maybe ES kits ).

btw. I just got Ripjaws 4 4x4GB DDR4-2800 C16 1.2V based on Samsung. Also Crucial Ballistix Elite 4x4 2666 C16 1.2V is on the way. Will post something soon.


----------



## Dum3

Yes,gskill 2600 c10 kits are the only ones with good samsung to be found in retail even today.I had a few kits,quality was decent,2860 9-12-12 was achievable wtih 2.15v on every kit.


----------



## Woomack

My best kit is probably one of the TridentX 2400 C9 but 2600 C10 is not much worse. I also have one 2x4GB Samsung ECC kit on HYK0 which is running fine at 2666 10-12-12 1.7V and max something about 2800 10-12-12. Problem with this kit is that some boards like GB Z87/98 SOC simply hate it and can't boot much above 2133 clock while on ASRock Z87/97M OCF it runs at 2800+ C10.

I used to have about 15 DDR3 kits around ( + something in daily PC ) while I was constantly buying/selling something. Right now only 4x HYK0, 2x MFR, 3x PSC, 1x BBSE, 1x Hypers left. So generally I'm keeping only best kits for benching and that's all.
Today I will probably sell 2x8GB Patriot Viper III 2400 C10/MFR which reached 3200 (as 32GB with other the same kit ) on X79 and is fully stable @2600+ 10-12-12 ~1.7-1.72V. Not really like better Samsungs but my best 2x8GB kit for sure.


----------



## rt123

You are talking about [email protected]
Recent stuff he's been upto http://forum.hwbot.org/showthread.php?p=357665#post357665

Anyways back on topic I am buying 4x4gb 2400C9 Tridents from one of our members here later this week..








Hopefully they'll hit 2800C9.

Also all 2600 & 2666 C10 Gskills/Corsairs are out of stock in US as far as I can see.


----------



## Kimir

In EU too it seems (In my country more precisely), I wanted to get myself another kit of 2600c10, but couldn't find any. Only remaining things I can find in stock are F3-2666C12Q-32GTXD, F3-2800C12Q-16GTXDG and F3-3100C12D-8GTXDG with crazy prices!


----------



## rt123

Almost as if all highly clocking Samsung DDR3 is being discontinued or something.


----------



## tatmMRKIV

Same thing happened last release cycle, i noticed. Its peculiar, like z77 or 87 they released all the good bins, then for the whole time i had a 3930k they were gone, then 49xx chips came out and g.skill released them again


----------



## Dum3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rt123*
> 
> You are talking about [email protected]
> Recent stuff he's been upto http://forum.hwbot.org/showthread.php?p=357665#post357665
> 
> Anyways back on topic I am buying 4x4gb 2400C9 Tridents from one of our members here later this week..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hopefully they'll hit 2800C9.
> 
> Also all 2600 & 2666 C10 Gskills/Corsairs are out of stock in US as far as I can see.


I have doubts he was talking about me ,i never had any shame to push 2.4v through samsungs on air









PSC on ebay,wondering if from a member here:

http://www.ebay.com/itm/GSkill-Pi-DDR3-4x2GB-2200MHZ-CL7101028-165V-/191500340493

http://www.ebay.com/itm/GSkill-Pi-DDR3-2x2GB-2133710727-165V-/191500339922


----------



## IOWA

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dum3*
> 
> I have doubts he was talking about me ,i never had any shame to push 2.4v through samsungs on air
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PSC on ebay,wondering if from a member here:
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/GSkill-Pi-DDR3-4x2GB-2200MHZ-CL7101028-165V-/191500340493
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/GSkill-Pi-DDR3-2x2GB-2133710727-165V-/191500339922


If you sell this type of mem on ebay you:

-Do not know anything about overclock, but then why buy such expensive ram in first place

or

-This moduels are worth bulls***


----------



## Kimir

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tatmMRKIV*
> 
> Same thing happened last release cycle, i noticed. Its peculiar, like z77 or 87 they released all the good bins, then for the whole time i had a 3930k they were gone, then 49xx chips came out and g.skill released them again


Might be a little different this time around. They probably focus on DDR4, no?


----------



## Sam OCX

I'm not sure if you can or will ever be able to find good Samsung 2Gbit D-die on new kits anymore. Both 2400C9 and 2600C10 versions of TridentX are no longer available in both EU and US (unless you find an obscure shop that kept them in stock) and there is no other maker/model where you are guaranteed to get the same IC.

So the only way to go is second hand market. Here is a 2400C9 quad set on ebay, for example: http://item.ebay.com/181652887869
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tatmMRKIV*
> 
> Nah i have had a few c9 2400 and c10 2600 now. The 2600 kit WILL give you a c9 2800 kit. With A c9 2400 kit you have to be lucky. My c9 2400s all artifactd past 2666
> 
> Jeez u had to remind me about that artard at hwbot. Je sold a c9 2400 kit that did 2800 but when i asked for higher mhz trials he sais "oh i dont want to degrade my sticks the 2800 run should be eniugh to determine whether you want them or not."
> 
> ******, 1st for suggesting higher mhz could degrade ram, second for saying it should be enough. No. It shouldnt. Almost all samsung can do 2800. I already have 2800 capable kits, 2800 is nothing. Jeez. And that guy was supposedly pro or some complete load of crap


If someone is not willing to push more than 2V into his sticks (even Samsung ones) it doesn't automatically make him a ******.
And, 1400 9-12-12 at 2.00V is actually a fairly decent indicator of chip quality, especially on stuff like recent 2400C9 TridentX which are fairly consistent.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dum3*
> 
> PSC on ebay,wondering if from a member here:
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/GSkill-Pi-DDR3-4x2GB-2200MHZ-CL7101028-165V-/191500340493
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/GSkill-Pi-DDR3-2x2GB-2133710727-165V-/191500339922


Not sure if the seller is registered on this forum, but I've seen this week1041 2200C7 set go on hwbot a while back.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IOWA*
> 
> If you sell this type of mem on ebay you:
> -Do not know anything about overclock, but then why buy such expensive ram in first place
> or
> -This moduels are worth bulls***


If not for "uninformed" people who bought PI series over Elpida Hypers back in the 1366,1156 and Sandy Bridge days, you wouldn't have any second hand market for these kits.


----------



## rt123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sam OCX*
> 
> Not sure if the seller is registered on this forum, but _*I've seen this week1041 2200C7 set go on hwbot a while back.*_
> If not for "uninformed" people who bought PI series over Elpida Hypers back in the 1366,1156 and Sandy Bridge days, you wouldn't have any second hand market for these kits.


Any good if you remember.?

Also, some more Samsung http://www.ebay.com/itm/Vengeance-16GB-4x4-gb-kit-2400-MHZ-Quad-Channel-Dual-DDR3-cmz16gx3m4a2400c9-/181654327839?


----------



## sabishiihito

Some nice stuff shows up on eBay from time to time, it's not the worst place to buy mem: http://www.ebay.com/itm/301511830793
(I bought those, will be here today)


----------



## tatmMRKIV

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sabishiihito*
> 
> Some nice stuff shows up on eBay from time to time, it's not the worst place to buy mem: http://www.ebay.com/itm/301511830793
> (I bought those, will be here today)


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sam OCX*
> 
> I'm not sure if you can or will ever be able to find good Samsung 2Gbit D-die on new kits anymore. Both 2400C9 and 2600C10 versions of TridentX are no longer available in both EU and US (unless you find an obscure shop that kept them in stock) and there is no other maker/model where you are guaranteed to get the same IC.
> 
> So the only way to go is second hand market. Here is a 2400C9 quad set on ebay, for example: http://item.ebay.com/181652887869
> If someone is not willing to push more than 2V into his sticks (even Samsung ones) it doesn't automatically make him a ******.
> And, 1400 9-12-12 at 2.00V is actually a fairly decent indicator of chip quality, especially on stuff like recent 2400C9 TridentX which are fairly consistent.
> Not sure if the seller is registered on this forum, but I've seen this week1041 2200C7 set go on hwbot a while back.
> If not for "uninformed" people who bought PI series over Elpida Hypers back in the 1366,1156 and Sandy Bridge days, you wouldn't have any second hand market for these kits.


wasnt the volts as much as that he already threw volts at it but isnt willing to check mhz? Whats that about. And i really dont see how its a good enough test when half of all samsungs can run c9 2800

Fine hes not ******ed, hes naive.

Damn sabashihito NICE kit amazinf price


----------



## tatmMRKIV

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kimir*
> 
> Might be a little different this time around. They probably focus on DDR4, no?


thats what i suspect as well. Imean how many people are still buying ddr3?

And jeez a vengence samaung kit?!? U know de8auser has a c10 2666 vengence kit that does c9 3000 within reasonable v


----------



## sabishiihito

Speaking of Samsung, I still have 4x4GB Trident X 2400C9 and 4x4GB Ripjaws Z 2400C9, haven't tested the things in probably a year. What were the binning criteria for Samsung 2Gbit D-die again? I need to see if these are good enough that anyone would want them on forums or if they should go to eBay. I found a 32M run testing two of the Ripjaws on Z87, feedback as to the quality?


----------



## tatmMRKIV

@ 2.03 ?
or the other one?


----------



## websmile

These picture are soo small if you upload them to gallery







- this is ripjawz 2400c9 at 1,99v on impact, maybe you can compare with your screen and judge if your mems are OK, I can´t see volts and subs on my small 1920x1080 screen lol


----------



## tatmMRKIV

IOL 4 AND 4, OR 4 AND 3

*2.03V UP TO 2.1 FOR HIGHERS MHZ RUNS*


----------



## Woomack

G.Skill F4-2800C16Q-16GRK ( 2800 16-16-16 1.2V ) / Samsung @ 1882.1MHz on air
http://valid.canardpc.com/dh61aa



For some reason memory in 3rd slot ( B1 on RVE ) is always dropping out when I pass 3200. BIOS sees 12GB, every software sees 16GB/quad channel but results in benchmarks are like on triple channel. The same on every stick in 3rd memory slot on my board.
I made it pass HyperPi @ 3333 CL16-18-18 1.35V but results were lower than expected because of mentioned above issue.


----------



## Devildog83

Hey guys, love the thread. I can learn a ton here.

I have the Trident-X 2400 4x4, the color didn't match my new set-up so I changed up.

From this -

To this -


The stickers were a pain to clean up after removal.


----------



## tatmMRKIV

Damn naked tridents look GOOOD

Too bad all mine cost too much and would not be worth voiding the warranty.

I have often wondered what they'd look like with a different color top

Red accents are so plebeian nowadays.

I was so excited to see avexir's ddr4 prototype blitz to come out, and so far, nothing but chirping crickets has been heard from them.

They promised 3400 ddr4 in september too and still nothing close to that has been released from them


----------



## centvalny

Keep on clockin'

Ripjaw4 3200 air @ 3000 C11 tights



http://imgur.com/J1Wwigj



Tighter!



http://imgur.com/4F3oEHL


----------



## Dum3

What voltage Ryan? Could squeeze this from my 3200 kit on 1.66-1.67,think i need to push little more voltage for 12 trcd :


----------



## Woomack

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tatmMRKIV*
> 
> I was so excited to see avexir's ddr4 prototype blitz to come out, and so far, nothing but chirping crickets has been heard from them.
> 
> They promised 3400 ddr4 in september too and still nothing close to that has been released from them


My contact in Avexir said only that they are not preparing review samples. All DDR4 are for sale starting from Asian market. Since DDR4 are expensive and it's hard to sell them then they are not in a hurry with new series.
The same with Team Group but at least their DDR4 are cheap comparing to some other brands.
Patriot should release new DDR4 in about a month. Right now they have only Xtreme series in old heatsinks from DDR3 and they didn't want to send them for review.

Little update for G.Skill F4-2800C16-4GRK / Samsung IC @3200 C16 1.35V



Not fully stable but at least passed HPi 32M.


----------



## centvalny

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dum3*
> 
> What voltage Ryan?


1.7V and a lot less volts for 3200 C12 tights.

Nice kit there Alex,try tighten up settings from twrdd down on asrock conf.


----------



## richie_2010

hi everyone i have an appraisal thread for my gskill pi set and i was wondering if anyone in here can chime in on what they maybe worth
i only ask since the name of the thread and also i know that these are good for ln2 benches from what ive read

the sticker says: f3-17600cl7d-4gbpis with 7 10 10 28 timings

any info is much appreciated.


----------



## coolhandluke41

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *richie_2010*
> 
> hi everyone i have an appraisal thread for my gskill pi set and i was wondering if anyone in here can chime in on what they maybe worth
> i only ask since the name of the thread and also i know that these are good for ln2 benches from what ive read
> 
> the sticker says: f3-17600cl7d-4gbpis with 7 10 10 28 timings
> 
> any info is much appreciated.


around 150~$200


----------



## richie_2010

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *coolhandluke41*
> 
> around 150~$200


for a 4gb set i didnt think it would be that much, i was more thinking £50-60 quid $80-90 usd


----------



## jdc122

considering psc seems best on haswell, whats the best platform for hypers?


----------



## sabishiihito

I thinj Hypers were best on Socket 1366/X58. Perhaps also P55?


----------



## tatmMRKIV

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *richie_2010*
> 
> for a 4gb set i didnt think it would be that much, i was more thinking £50-60 quid $80-90 usd


its basically the lowest bin pi kit you can hope to hit 2666 with

125 to 150 usd, 125euro is what i usually see for eu

150usd if its the only one on the market and it ocs probably. I got my pi blacks of gunslinger for 150 when i got them


----------



## richie_2010

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tatmMRKIV*
> 
> its basically the lowest bin pi kit you can hope to hit 2666 with
> 
> 125 to 150 usd, 125euro is what i usually see for eu
> 
> 150usd if its the only one on the market and it ocs probably. I got my pi blacks of gunslinger for 150 when i got them


my only issue is i only have a phenom x6 and i know that it wont get them to the 2200 speeds. with my hypers i got just over 2000
i will sit and play with them for a few days and see what i can do.


----------



## tatmMRKIV

Yeah you need intel z series for psc

Or really good 4930k.


----------



## Sam OCX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sabishiihito*
> 
> What were the binning criteria for Samsung 2Gbit D-die again?]


Anything that reliably does 1400MHz 9-12-12-21 tWCL6 tRFC112-128 at or below 2.00V qualifies as "good" in my book.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *richie_2010*
> 
> hi everyone i have an appraisal thread for my gskill pi set and i was wondering if anyone in here can chime in on what they maybe worth
> i only ask since the name of the thread and also i know that these are good for ln2 benches from what ive read
> 
> the sticker says: f3-17600cl7d-4gbpis with 7 10 10 28 timings
> 
> any info is much appreciated.


Depends on many things. 2200C7 are known to tremendously vary in quality, from kits that barely run 1200MHz to kits that can do 1333MHz 8-12-8 tight at 1.80V. $60-150 would be the range, but you're not likely to sell the kit for more than 100€ ($115) unless you show 1300-1333MHz 8-12-8 tight at acceptable voltage.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jdc122*
> 
> considering psc seems best on haswell, whats the best platform for hypers?


Hypers are useful on 775 (X38 and X48), AM3, 1156, 1366 and 1155 Sandy Bridge.


----------



## sabishiihito

New additions (probably the last DDR3 I buy, PSC for sure):




They pass 32M 1333MHz 8-12-8-28-1T-tCWL6 tight tertiaries with 1.85v on Asrock Z97. Was hoping they'd only need 1.8v but all my other kits need 1.90v+ so I won't complain.


----------



## Dum3

Speaking of samsung DDR3 out of boredom i retested the kit on new 4790K looking for minimum voltage at 2800 2933 9-12-12 and suicide push for 1M on M7 Impact on normal ambient.

DDR3-3050 9-12-12 tight 2.3V Spi1M



DDR3-2800 9-12-12 tight 1.83 bios(1.835 real) Spi 32M

DDR3-2933 9-12-12 tight 2.05 bios (2.055 real) Spi 32M


----------



## centvalny

Gettin' there



http://imgur.com/WKUryGv


----------



## websmile

@sabshihito - Your kit does OK imho, timings are good, I had a z97 OCF here for 12 hours before it died and was surprised about how easy handling was and how low voltage, this kit I used is OK but far from extraordinary, I also used a bit looser timings


----------



## tatmMRKIV

Found out something cool.


----------



## sabishiihito

It's so blue.


----------



## tatmMRKIV

Blacklight + green pcb

Looks sooo cool


----------



## CL3P20

building some pi.. with Kingston/Gigabyte

C11

1.65v

CPU @ h20

*first from boot


----------



## coolhandluke41

^^looking good cl3p


----------



## Woomack

Crucial Ballistix Elite 4x4GB DDR4-2666 C16 1.2V just arrived


----------



## sabishiihito

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Woomack*
> 
> Crucial Ballistix Elite 4x4GB DDR4-2666 C16 1.2V just arrived


Hardware Canucks had some interesting results with those: http://www.hardwarecanucks.com/forum/hardware-canucks-reviews/68664-crucial-ballistix-elite-ddr4-2666-16gb-memory-kit-review-4.html


----------



## tatmMRKIV

Wow very interesting. Maybe there will be a spiritual successor of psc around the corner


----------



## Woomack

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sabishiihito*
> 
> Hardware Canucks had some interesting results with those: http://www.hardwarecanucks.com/forum/hardware-canucks-reviews/68664-crucial-ballistix-elite-ddr4-2666-16gb-memory-kit-review-4.html


Quick couple of tests and I can say that 3 out of 4 sticks are passing [email protected] 15-15-15 1.35V, one needs 1.4V. For some reason when all are together @3000 then board sees 8GB RAM. I had no time to check what is causing this but I had similar issues with Samsungs at 3200 ( finally solved it but it took some time ). It's not IMC or memory voltage but something with board and sub timings. No issues like that on Hynix based kits.


----------



## coolhandluke41

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Woomack*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *sabishiihito*
> 
> Hardware Canucks had some interesting results with those: http://www.hardwarecanucks.com/forum/hardware-canucks-reviews/68664-crucial-ballistix-elite-ddr4-2666-16gb-memory-kit-review-4.html
> 
> 
> 
> Quick couple of tests and I can say that 3 out of 4 sticks are passing [email protected] 15-15-15 1.35V, one needs 1.4V. For some reason when all are together @3000 then board sees 8GB RAM. I had no time to check what is causing this but I had similar issues with Samsungs at 3200 ( finally solved it but it took some time ). It's not IMC or memory voltage but something with board and sub timings. No issues like that on Hynix based kits.
Click to expand...

are this retail or review samples ,ss?


----------



## Woomack

I got it for review but should be in retail soon. At least it's already listed on Crucial website/store. Package of my kit looks retail.
I will post something when I finish tests. I got it yesterday and I made only couple of quick runs in HPi 32M.


----------



## coolhandluke41

are they *s*ingle *s*ided ?
Thanks


----------



## Woomack

yes, single sided


----------



## CL3P20

Kingston HyperX - Hynix SK @ 1.68v air

SOC Champion

CPU @ h20

*uncore limit on ambient

11-13-14-15 1T .. tight





trying to push for more ram speeds now that uncore is maxxed.


----------



## rt123

So guys I am trying to get 2800C9 tight stable on my GSkill 2400C9 Tridents.

While running Spi 32M I keep getting the Rounding Error & raising the voltages isn't helping much. Suggestions.?

I talked to someone else & they suggested using XP, could using Win 7 be stopping me from getting 2800C9 32M stable.?


----------



## tatmMRKIV

Try setting Tras to 25
Io and rtl to auto. Run 32m as many times successfully as possible then tighten up

Also try the sticks independently and put the weaker stick closest to the cpu


----------



## rt123

Alright thanks.
I'll give it a shot later.

I already found 2 best sticks out of the quad set & those are the ones I am using. I'll switch up the order & see if it helps.

I have an Z97 OCF, Nick Shih's 2800C9 tight preset passes 32M. Its the 2800C9 Tight RTL 1 that gives me trouble.


----------



## tatmMRKIV

I can only pass version 1 on my sticks myself,they take 2.1v so... you could try that


----------



## rt123

Ya version 2 straight up doesn't boot for me









Version 1 passed at 2.09V once, then I decide to try lower the voltage to 2.08V rounding error on loop 5. Raised it to 2.1V, rounding error loop 17.
Will try 2.09V again tomorrow, its 12:35 AM here.


----------



## Woomack

Some Crucial Elite DDR4-2666 C16 tests:

[email protected] 3000 13-13-13-36 1N 1.375V



[email protected] 3000 12-12-12-34 1N 1.40V , at these settings it actually passed HPi 32M once , I forgot to save result and every other time it was crashing in the middle of the test.



Also mobo BIOS was corrupted while pushing memory at CL12. I made recovery without problems but I've noticed that 2nd BIOS chip on my board is dead. I've never used it before so probably problem is since I got this board. Can't force flash it in any way and board is in constant reset loop like 1 second and reset. At least one of the BIOS chips is working.


----------



## Silent Scone

Do you not get bored juicing these kits for marginal stability? It's not like you're freezing them.

Each to their own I suppose


----------



## Alex132

Is it safe running G.Skill Ripjaws X (stock 1.5v) at 1.6v with SB CPU?


----------



## Woomack

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> Do you not get bored juicing these kits for marginal stability? It's not like you're freezing them.
> 
> Each to their own I suppose


Don't have to freeze them to get good results. On some kits sub 0 temps are barely helping.
I'm mainly benching and reviewing hardware. For daily work I don't even need OC.

This thread is called RAM Addict Club-Gallery, not Our Stock Memory Results-Gallery. These forums are also called Overclock.net so I think that pushing memory to the limits isn't wrong.
It's just funny that most active forum members in this thread are showing similar things but you are asking me these questions. You really don't like me, do you ? Somehow there are forum members who asked me to post something from time to time and they appreciate my work.


----------



## Silent Scone

You just seem to accumulate a lot of kits in a short space of time, that's all. Like I said, each to their own. Running PI and saying look what this kit will do -out side of HWbot and alike just seems fairly short sighted. That's just my opinion, though. I can see the recreational aspect. I just prefer RAM I can use


----------



## Woomack

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> You just seem to accumulate a lot of kits in a short space of time, that's all. Like I said, each to their own. Running PI and saying look what this kit will do -out side of HWbot and alike just seems fairly short sighted. That's just my opinion, though. I can see the recreational aspect. I just prefer RAM I can use


I don't know if you noticed but this thread is mainly about people who post scores on hwbot or care mainly about extreme overclocking. For those I post OC results in HPi 32M and similar tests, simply to show what memory is capable of. The same are doing other overclockers who like to test memory. There is not many of those around the web.
I post stable results in my reviews, I post not fully stable overclocking results ( sometimes mixed with stable results ) on overclocking forums as most people who buy expensive memory are using it mainly for benching.
Everyone can have its own opinion but I just see you are picking on me in every thread I post anything. Regardless if I prove I'm right or not it's always something wrong. I'm not here to fight with opinions of guys like you. If you have something to say about my results then say it but don't post in every thread your opinions how wrong I am doing what I do. As I said, there are many overclockers who appreciate what I do so if my tests are not for you the keep your comments to yourself.


----------



## Silent Scone

Not sure what you mean by picking on you, just seems like I touched a raw nerve for no reason. I just wondered why you had so many kits if not submitting results.

Like I said, _each to their own._

EDIT: In retrospect I suppose I would of been met with a less aggressive response if I had just said, do you get sent these as review samples or do you spend all your money on memory kits







.


----------



## Woomack

Most your comments look like you judge what I do and how I do it. I haven't seen even one positive comment about my results from you that's why I see it this way.

Part of the kits I buy , part I get as review samples. Every memory kit has it's own review or forum thread or both ( check my sig ). Except that, I'm posting various OC results on the forums etc. If memory is worth my time then I make longer tests. Since I'm not earning much money then I have to sell some memory to buy new. I usually keep best kits for benching.


----------



## Silent Scone

Well I must admit you did disappear after making a rather bold claim on the Haswell-E thread, whilst berating the community on this forum in general, but this wasn't making a dig at that. Was just curious as to why one would obtain so many kits in a short space of time. It would seem going over to overclockers.com you've been doing it for awhile though.

I did say it was my opinion too. If one is to test shoving volts through DDR4 for flash benching I was also curious as to why you've not tried to freeze kits having so many, seeing as Samsung IC seems to scale better that way.


----------



## Woomack

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> Well I must admit you did disappear after making a rather bold claim on the Haswell-E thread, whilst berating the community on this forum in general, but this wasn't making a dig at that. Was just curious as to why one would obtain so many kits in a short space of time. It would seem going over to overclockers.com you've been doing it for awhile though.
> 
> I did say it was my opinion too. If one is to test shoving volts through DDR4 for flash benching I was also curious as to why you've not tried to freeze kits having so many, seeing as Samsung IC seems to scale better that way.


I answered to everything in Haswell-E thread. Somehow for my posts with long stability tests I got almost no answers like noone wanted to admit I was right in my claims. I only got comment about one timing which wasn't right for someone. I'm not on these forums everyday. Some overclockers invited me here to post some memory results from time to time and that's all. I just see that on these forums when you have low post count then barely anyone takes you seriously.

Not all kits are worth to spend time on benching on cold. Also in benchmarks counts more cache clock than memory clock. I'm able to set my Hynix kit @3000-3100 CL10 on air and that's enough for me for benching.
Other reason is that I have bad access to LN2 in my area. I also have no dewar right now so I mainly bench on ss or dice what isn't best for memory.
One more reason for not benching memory on cold is that I have to return some memory kits after I write review or make some additional tests. I have often limited time and some tests are quick so I can at least show what memory is capable of. Even if it's HyperPi 32M result then it's close to stability and all see what they can count on.

I'm not sure why you say I'm shoving volts through DDR4 for flash benching. Only Hynix kits were running at ~1.7V what isn't really unusual as many other overclockers are doing the same ( a lot of examples in this thread ). Kingston was even selling Hynix based kits at 1.5V in XMP.
Samsung kits were running best at ~1.55V even for 3700+ clock. My last Micron results are at 1.35-1.4V ( values on screenshot ). I'm not using high voltages if I don't need them.


----------



## Silent Scone

You showed nothing to back up your claim, actually. I'm not going into it on here though. If you want to post up your unconditional results with 3000 DRAM on 100 strap I'd be welcome to have a look. I think it's best we stop there as you're slowly becoming passive aggressive.


----------



## Woomack

http://www.overclock.net/t/1510388/haswell-e-overclock-leaderboard-owners-club/6460#post_23415108

I posted it over 3 weeks ago, you probably missed it ...


----------



## Silent Scone

Well yes I would of missed that as our discussion was exactly that and yet you were posting 3200 with stock system agent on a 5820, which wasn't ever in doubt lol









Well done I guess, I won't quibble the minimal coverage







. Although I will say this achievable here, it's unconditional stability using this strap due to training drift and POST stability also. This was the argument. Again, it's of no consequence now. I was only asking due to the amount of memory you seem to have.


----------



## Cybertox

Has someone in this thread ever run 64 GBs of RAM at a high frequency?


----------



## sabishiihito

Good question. Usually the higher you go with capacity, the lower the OC due to strain on the memory controller and just the sheer number of ICs/modules. G.Skill did a demo of 64GB DDR3-2666 a while back: http://www.theoverclocker.com/wp-content/uploads/2013/09/2666-8GB-X-8.png

I haven't seen any one in the thread do more than 4x8GB.


----------



## Cybertox

Its just that I am having troubles running 64 GBs (8 x 8) at 2400 MHz, tried a lot of voltage tweaking but wasn't successful. The RAM is Kingston HyperX Savage 2400MHz. I am running it at 1600 right now.


----------



## Silent Scone

You would! In fact most 4930s would. 32GB kits even at that frequency may need in excess of 1.3V VCCSA. Maybe aim for 1866 / 2133. 2400Mhz with that much memory would need an exceptional IMC


----------



## CL3P20

with +32GB you have to work around IMC latency .. so keeping timings loose when speeds are high will help to keep latency in check. *As Scone mentioned.. SAv can get ridiculous quick if you try to push latency with that much mem to address.


----------



## Alex132

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> You would! In fact most 4930s would. 32GB kits even at that frequency may need in excess of 1.3V VCCSA. Maybe aim for 1866 / 2133. 2400Mhz with that much memory would need an exceptional IMC


He refuses to run it at 2133Mhz despite many users telling him to.


----------



## cstkl1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> You would! In fact most 4930s would. 32GB kits even at that frequency may need in excess of 1.3V VCCSA. Maybe aim for 1866 / 2133. 2400Mhz with that much memory would need an exceptional IMC


hmm imc ability to handle high density multi dimm slot depends on ram chipset. Even on same chipset different binning yield different results. Couple that with different binning cpu another result.

btw 64gb 2400mhz ddr3 need alot of subtiming n imc timing adjustments


----------



## Cybertox

Yeah there is pretty much no way to run 64 GBs at 2400 MHz on a 4930K using manufacturers XMP profile timings. Loosing up timings in an attempt to run at such a high frequency is barely even worth it as an end result. Timings will be so loose the 2400 will be hardly of any benefit. I think I will continue running 64 GBs at JEDEC specs, I might then later try running 32 GBs of RAM at 2400 when I get my two new SSDs.


----------



## Silent Scone

It would be detrimental to the performance. Once you've tuned write latency and other seconds to the point where the stability was even marginal, you'd probably have been better off running 2133


----------



## Cybertox

Running 2400 MHz RAM at 2133 defeats the purpose of the purchase. I am just going to run lower amounts of RAM at 2400 MHz. Once I get my two new SSDs I wont need such a big amount of RAM since I am currently using it for RAM partitions as I am in need of fast storage. I will then try to run 32 GBs at 2400 MHz, will give the other 32 to my brother.


----------



## Silent Scone

One should realise this when buying high density kits, or at least do the research. That's not meant to be a dig, but there isn't any way of vendors to say your CPU will run the kits at that particular frequency.


----------



## Cybertox

If it wasn't for DDR4 I could have potentially been able to run 64 GBs at 2400 MHz with a newer CPU with a significantly more capable memory controller. Either way I really like the RAM and where as 64 GBs might have been a bit of an overkill its better to have more than less RAM, especially when having more than one PC. But I must say that 8 modules on a mobo look very sexy


----------



## tatmMRKIV

Oh god they are finally flooding into our oc thread,we jad such a good run, brace yourselves for the plebes from the memory subforum.

But silent scone, do you not understand the concept of benching?

Some people buy Asus "professional" boards, largest capacity ram they can get, at the fastest prerated speed you can afford. But you wont find them in this thread. Here, density doesnt matter, rated speeds are a suggestion, and we live our lives one 32m run at a time.(jk a bit there)

Also we have binned cpu imcs

Mem oc is just very fun once you get into it properly and this threadbis more focused for those users


----------



## Silent Scone

Because I'm the one who brought up density? No I don't think I was.

Yes, of course. I am the pleb for not jumping on the concept of marginal stability. I already said I totally get why people do it. Perhaps it's best left to an extreme sub section, so that certain individuals like Cybertox don't confuse these settings with unconditional, more reasonable ones.

I understand the concept of benching very well thank you, my question was really initially why one would have so many memory kits. mainly DDR4 given the time frame they've been out. I however didn't realise he also reviewed them.


----------



## cstkl1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> Thanks for showing everyone you have no idea what you're talking about in an attempt to show me up somehow.
> 
> Edit: Nice Ninja edit there, shows real class


Lol. Odd. Was trying not to be confrontational n really its you dude that have no idea.

Ddr4 i havr no clue cause havent touched it yet since was busy with my son in icu n then burying him

but ddr3 this is true n have enough conversations/testing with fae n beta testing open bioses to undetstand ram clocking.

Hence y miss ppl like eva2000 etc.


----------



## Silent Scone

Well then can I advise you try not to be confrontational _before_ editing. I'm sorry I don't fit in to what would maybe appear to be some kind of cliché. I think I'll leave, you can continue to give hope to end users looking to run 64GB at 2400Mhz, that alone isn't even worth the argument


----------



## rt123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> Because I'm the one who brought up density? No I don't think I was.
> 
> Yes, of course. I am the pleb for not jumping on the concept of marginal stability. I already said I totally get why people do it. Perhaps it's best left to an extreme sub section, so that certain individuals like Cybertox don't confuse these settings with unconditional, more reasonable ones.
> *
> I understand the concept of benching very well thank you, my question was really initially why one would have so many memory kits. mainly DDR4 given the time frame they've been out*. I however didn't realise he also reviewed them.


Maybe he has a lot of money and likes to collect RAM.
I don't see how any of it is your Business.


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rt123*
> 
> Maybe he has a lot of money and like to collect RAM.
> I don't see how any of it is your Business.


I didn't know it was a crime to ask. Think that sums up what is happening here quite nicely.

EDIT: Sorry if I've inadvertently offended anyone.


----------



## Cybertox

I got 64 GBs of RAM for partitioning RAMDisks, I have already stated that previously.


----------



## cstkl1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> I didn't know it was a crime to ask. Think that sums up what is happening here quite nicely.
> 
> EDIT: Sorry if I've inadvertently offended anyone.


Dude ram addicts. When it boils to clock to clock on cpu being equal its pushing the rams/imc to its limits. It helps also bring out a little bit more gpu performance as its all i/o related.

Same ic but different binning.. Different stress on the imc.
Each also has different twcl, rtl n skews. Hence ram collection as they have unique characteristics in relation to ram speeds.


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cstkl1*
> 
> Dude ram addicts. When it boils to clock to clock on cpu being equal its pushing the rams/imc to its limits. It helps also bring out a little bit more gpu performance as its all i/o related.
> 
> Same ic but different binning.. Different stress on the imc.
> Each also has different twcl, rtl n skews. Hence ram collection as they have unique characteristics in relation to ram speeds.


so to clarify,

you're trying to tell me the difference between timing skews / write latency will help a less than exceptional IMC run 64GB at higher frequencies?

Let's not, shall we lol







. I'm not here to argue, and I don't think there is any sense to be had with this topic so - let the result posting continue


----------



## rt123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> so to clarify,
> 
> you're trying to tell me the difference between timing skews / write latency will help a less than exceptional IMC run 64GB at higher frequencies?
> 
> Let's not, shall we lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . I'm not here to argue, and I don't think there is any sense to be had with this topic so - let the result posting continue


He is not entirely wrong.

Read the review posted a few pages back.

http://www.hardwarecanucks.com/forum/hardware-canucks-reviews/68664-crucial-ballistix-elite-ddr4-2666-16gb-memory-kit-review-4.html

The relevant part

"By the way, it is hard to explain in layman's terms, but this memory kit's Micron ICs placed more of a strain on our processor's Uncore than all three of our previously reviewed Hynix MFR-based kits did, even at similar clocks and timings. "


----------



## tatmMRKIV

You were going on about flash tests and using 1.7v.
I read all the comments before posting.

Those in this thread arent here chasing 24/7 stability in every post it would be boring.

Ram oc is harder than gpu oc its also pretty competitive. Go to hwbot.org and look at the superpi subs. Its a pretty big deal.

I was just waiting for u 2 ,or 2 other people that think they know ram and stalk the memory thread, to wander in at the same time and do exactly all this.


----------



## Silent Scone

Going by some of the timings being thrown around in here... I wouldn't dare claim to know more ...

Quite honestly it wouldn't be worth the headache. Are you done being on the defensive? I don't recall speaking to you before.


----------



## Cybertox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tatmMRKIV*
> 
> You were going on about flash tests and using 1.7v.
> I read all the comments before posting.
> 
> Those in this thread arent here chasing 24/7 stability in every post it would be boring.
> 
> Ram oc is harder than gpu oc its also pretty competitive. Go to hwbot.org and look at the superpi subs. Its a pretty big deal.
> 
> I was just waiting for u 2 ,or 2 other people that think they know ram and stalk the memory thread, to wander in at the same time and do exactly all this.


Running high capacities of RAM at high frequencies in stable conditions is much harder than overclocking 8 GBs of RAM. Not even talking about the fact that you overclock on air and think that you are a great RAM guru with exceeding knowledge and loads of experience. Who do you think you are? People post whatever they wanna post in this thread as long as it is relevant.


----------



## tatmMRKIV

I mean theres so many posts, its ridiculous
You guys answer ram questions all the time


----------



## Silent Scone

I can't speak for Cybertox, sorry.

Some of you should definitely have a look at this though.

What's the point in applying settings when the board is overriding them in nvram. Unless you like being patronised by the device you're tuning









http://images.anandtech.com/doci/3851/Back%20to%20Back%20Burst%20Read%20with%20Page%20Close.png


----------



## rt123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> I can't speak for Cybertox, sorry.
> 
> Some of you should definitely have a look at this though.
> 
> What's the point in applying settings when the board is overriding them in nvram. Unless you like being patronised by the device you're tuning
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://images.anandtech.com/doci/3851/Back%20to%20Back%20Burst%20Read%20with%20Page%20Close.png


Yeah, the SuperPi run times get faster by Pixie dust.


----------



## Silent Scone

whoosh. That diagram is more helpful than you think. Of course why should I need to help you. I don't know anything.


----------



## rt123

I could understand the diagram more if you had bothered posting the article it belonged to.


----------



## Silent Scone

Take here for example, sorry to use this as an example but it's the nearest I could find, TRAS is a classic example of the board overriding user input.

TRAS should be no lower than - CAS+tRCD+tRTP. The row needs to be active for the entire duration it takes to perform. It may be showing it there, but there is no value in setting it this low. In fact it may be detrimental to performance depending on what the memory controller is setting it to.


----------



## rt123

I have a genuine question for you.
Where does that rule come from.?


----------



## Silent Scone

That is just an example, there are others. People breaking the TFAW rule also, another example of IMC correction.

I don't follow? What do you mean where does the rule come from? It's been that way since forever lol.


----------



## 636cc of fury

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> Take here for example, sorry to use this as an example but it's the nearest I could find, TRAS is a classic example of the board overriding user input.
> 
> TRAS should be no lower than - CAS+tRCD+tRTP. The row needs to be active for the entire duration it takes to perform. It may be showing it there, but there is no value in setting it this low. In fact it may be detrimental to performance depending on what the memory controller is setting it to.


Tras @ 21 is junk on hynix DDR4, 13 or bust, or you can use your "formula" and run tras @ 21 instead testing for yourself what is faster.

Now it's quite obvious that you are the one that has no idea what they are talking about, you come in to the Ram Addict thread and try and school us when you have not the slightest clue.

Take your thread crapping elsewhere, this thread has no room for that.


----------



## Silent Scone

Priceless. So after what I just said, you're still under the impression you're actually running at 13?

And on that note...like I said, not worth the headache


----------



## rt123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> I don't follow? What do you mean where does the rule come from? It's been that way since forever lol.


I am asking was it mentioned in some kind of specification book or somewhere that tRAS = CAS+tRCD+tRTP.
I have seen this rule posted in a few places, I have just been curious about its origins, I am asking if you know where it comes from.

I personally violated that rule while tuning my Hynix CFR based DDR3. The only reason I took it lower than the rule was because I didn't get a BSOD & the Benchmark was actually running faster. So even if you are correct that the MOBO will override the values, whatever it is being overwritten to is actually faster than what I get by following the rule.


----------



## Silent Scone

I can't honestly remember where I heard it first, it was just an example as I say. This is why I showed you the diagram, as it shows the relationship.

There are other rules constantly broken, I've seen people setting TFAW to below 4 multiples of tRRD before as well. It's not important anyway, I'm getting jumped on for it. This is why it wasn't worth bringing up. Little disheartening in truth.


----------



## rt123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> I can't honestly remember where I heard it first, it was just an example as I say. This is why I showed you the diagram, as it shows the relationship.
> 
> There are other rules constantly broken, I've seen people setting TFAW to below 4 multiples of tRRD before as well. It's not important anyway, I'm getting jumped on for it. This is why it wasn't worth bringing up. Little disheartening in truth.


Found something
http://www.techpowerup.com/articles//overclocking/AMD/memory/131/1

But wikipedia says TRAS = TRCD + (2 * CL)
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Memory_timings

And yes, now I see the point of the Diagram.

As I said in my previous post, if violating these rules makes the benchmark run faster, why wouldn't anyone not do it.
The whole reason people in here Overclock their memory is for faster benching performance.


----------



## Silent Scone

@rt123Depends on the settings in question, but mostly I would imagine what is being set by the IMC is faster than what the user has previously applied, may change from POST to POST also. WHEA reporting will tell the tale if you're on W7. Honestly it depends on the benchmark, but there's little chance the IMC is actually setting 13 as mentioned above. I'll admit there are things that are detrimental to use daily that may or may not help in certain instances when flash benching, but I picked on TRAS because setting it that low really _s not_ necessary in any circumstance given it's function, there's just no way of proving what is going on in the memory controller.

Honestly didn't set out to instigate anything. Although being called a pleb when replying to someone asking a question about high density kits is pretty uncalled for.


----------



## rt123

Last post from my side, since this has dragged on long enough.

I agree we can't be sure what's going on in the IMC.
Butttt, don't take this offensively when I say I don't give a Damn what the IMC does, as long as its faster, its fine by me.

I don't run it 24/7 so I don't even care.

Please don't take if offensively. Peace..


----------



## Kimir

Again that TRAS "discussion"... god we see it every 3 pages on Haswell-E or Rampage V owner thread.
It came from this post if you are wondering.

Now, let's.... let it go

















Quick question, the G.Skill F4-2800C16Q-16GRK can be both Hynix or Samy based? This is 100€ less than the F4-3000C15Q-16GRR here (I like better the black heat spreader), but I suppose those can be greatly overclocked with some volts.


----------



## jjjc_93

Wow,this thread used to be cool


----------



## Silent Scone

Facts are definitely not cool









The only reason it was posted there by Raja was because he made a point of going to another forum to moan.

http://www.xtremesystems.org/forums/showthread.php?289520-ASUS-X99-Motherboard-Series-Official-Support-Thread&p=5245037&viewfull=1#post5245037


----------



## jjjc_93

Throwing mud back and forth over theoretical facts isn't cool. Too much broad theory/reading, not enough practical experience. If it's faster, it's faster. Who cares why. More pushing memory pls


----------



## cstkl1

seems like this is heading no where.
Raja breaks those rules he himself sets. Talk to him ureself.

Again not sure on ddr4. Ddr3. Most important value in relationship to imc voltages is twcl is rtl/iol pairing. N in haswell trdrd n twrwr also. These are the biggest gain.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lilchronic

Now that's some serious trolling.


----------



## sabishiihito

Maximus VII Formula seems to have no issues with PSC-based RAM, tested G.Skill Pi 2400C8:




Note this is the first board I've managed a 2666C8 run on using my best Pentium G3258, stopped at 2600 on other brands.


----------



## coolhandluke41

little reminder guys ..from OP (this thread)



Thank you


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cstkl1*
> 
> seems like this is heading no where.
> Raja breaks those rules he himself sets. Talk to him ureself.
> 
> Again not sure on ddr4. Ddr3. Most important value in relationship to imc voltages is twcl is rtl/iol pairing. N in haswell trdrd n twrwr also. These are the biggest gain.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I have spoken to him about it. Honestly maybe I was wrong to bring it up here, although this is a RAM addicts thread. NOT specifically a flash benching thread, and the relationship between TRAS, tRCD and CAS doesnt magically change on the basis that I'm now disliked.

Edit: http://www.anandtech.com/show/3851/everything-you-always-wanted-to-know-about-sdram-memory-but-were-afraid-to-ask

here is the original article if anyone is interested.

https://www.skhynix.com/inc/pdfDownload.jsp?path=/datasheet/Timing_Device/DDR4_Device_operation_Timing_diagram_computing.pdf

2.24.3 - note tRAS MIN is stipulated at T7 AFTER tRTP&#8230;

Sorry I spoke!


----------



## Reefa_Madness

I read that article back in August of 2010 when it was written. It really did make for some interesting reading, but I do think that the regular posters in this thread weren't the target audience.


----------



## Jpmboy

Lol - a bit belated but... so much superstition!

It's really no big deal, one either knows what value is being used or not, since we have no way to interrogate the value substituted while it's being used.

tRAS - it's simple arithmetic based on latch timings for events that MUST occur before the next one can, else the row is closed and the charge will begin again - leading lower efficiency. Anyway, for those who want to understand rather than "believe" tRAS is the minimum time the row should be active. The row needs to be active for the entire time it takes to perform tRCD, CAS and tRTP. And unfortunately we have NO WAY TO KNOW what value the chipset has substituted in order to compensate for the timing error.
Additionally, it may not sub the same value each time since the initial conditions are never identical. disable training and all other microcode that phases ram with the IMC, then maybe...

the timing relationships on which the techpowerup table is based are in the jdec standard:

JESD79-4.pdf 3864k .pdf file


sorry to bring this back up.









ramaddict thread.. so it's about ram - right? not just ram and superPi. oops - coolhand got it.


----------



## centvalny

Same sxit since ddr/ddr2 days. Lol

A lot of noise not enough benching









Heres quick test Gskill @ 3333 C15 stock volt



http://imgur.com/mWsSx5K


----------



## tatmMRKIV

Wow what kit?


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *centvalny*
> 
> Same sxit since ddr/ddr2 days. Lol
> 
> A lot of noise not enough benching
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Heres quick test Gskill @ 3333 C15 stock volt
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://imgur.com/mWsSx5K


okay.









Corsair 3000 @ 3333. 4375/4250


can reduce RRD and FAW and be rock stable: 4250/4000


----------



## centvalny

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> okay.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Corsair 3000 @ 3333. 4375/4250


Awesome ram there JP









Is that an early batch Corsair 3000?


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *centvalny*
> 
> Awesome ram there JP
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is that an early batch Corsair 3000?


Thx.
IDK, I got them recently for very cheap... I suspect they were "NOS" or something. Cost less than my 2800LPX kit. Would a serial number tell us early or late manuf?


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Thx.
> IDK, I got them recently for very cheap... I suspect they were "NOS" or something. Cost less than my 2800LPX kit. Would a serial number tell us early or late manuf?


I dont know but lets see some pics of em, This thread is also a gallery


----------



## Jpmboy

eh, they're "on-board" right now:


----------



## lilchronic

can you get a close up here ?


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> can you get a close up here ?
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*


not sure if the other numbers tell you if it's a early or late batch but...
Quote:


> Corsair Ver. #
> ver5.29 =Hynix SS
> ver4.23 =Samsung SS


----------



## sabishiihito

2014 week 46, not that old. (1446)


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> not sure if the other numbers tell you if it's a early or late batch but...


yeah, knew they were hynix. same batch as the ones in your post...
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sabishiihito*
> 
> 2014 week 46, not that old. (1446)


Thanks!


----------



## lilchronic

just remembered CPU-Z reads week and year for me.


----------



## Silent Scone

Can't imagine there are many people running 3333 daily! Seems odd Corsair would sell 3400 as a luxury and not bin plat kits at 3333 for retail.

Edit: http://www.corsair.com/en-us/dominator-platinum-series-16gb-4-x-4gb-ddr4-dram-3333mhz-c16-memory-kit-cmd16gx4m4b3333c16

Oh, stand corrected. Not seen these anywhere







.


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> Can't imagine there are many people running 3333 daily! Seems odd Corsair would sell 3400 as a luxury and not bin plat kits at 3333 for retail.
> 
> Edit: http://www.corsair.com/en-us/dominator-platinum-series-16gb-4-x-4gb-ddr4-dram-3333mhz-c16-memory-kit-cmd16gx4m4b3333c16
> 
> Oh, stand corrected. Not seen these anywhere
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


probably because it's 900$
you can get another 5960x for that price


----------



## rt123

Corsair & their overpriced _stuff_.
I'd never spend a dollar on Corsair Memory, unless they had some guaranteed IC unavailable elsewhere.


----------



## Silent Scone

I didn't mind paying for Plat binning on DDR3 as some of the Samsung green kits they used to use went ridiculously tight. Still early days with these new ICs. My Kingston Predator (3000) kit won't even post at 3333 without less than 1.48v


----------



## rt123

Wasn't the same Samsung available in 2400C9/2600C10/2666C10 Gskill Tridents.?
Even the DDR4 you listed previously are available at a _reasonable_ price of only $750 from GSkill.

While the Dom Plats sure look pretty, but if they don't offer any performance advantage then I'll pass. While I haven't been around long enough to know, haven't GSkill offered the same performance as Corsair, just cheaper.?


----------



## Silent Scone

Their 2133c8 kit was lush, but yes there is a considerable amount of Plat Tax


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> just remembered CPU-Z reads week and year for me.


strange:


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rt123*
> 
> Wasn't the same Samsung available in *2400C9*/2600C10/2666C10 Gskill Tridents.?
> Even the DDR4 you listed previously are available at a _reasonable_ price of only $750 from GSkill.
> While the Dom Plats sure look pretty, but if they don't offer any performance advantage then I'll pass. While I haven't been around long enough to know, haven't GSkill offered the same performance as Corsair, just cheaper.?


running the tridents 2400c9's on my R4BE right now! amazing ram kit! Some would say Corsair run a bit tighter? I had the GSkill 3000c15 (early kit, right at launch) and they were no where near as good as these corsair 3000c15's. But that could all come down to lottery.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> Their 2133c8 kit was lush, but yes there is a considerable amount of *Plat Tax*


----------



## sabishiihito

I have no idea why, but I seem to have better success with G3258 on IMC when using the M7F compared to Z97 OCF. I know, makes no sense at all, but trying to bin my four chips on the Asrock left me with the impression that only one could do PSC at 2666C8. Testing on the Asus at least two can (3418B967, 3418C015), one failed for sure (3419C043) and one left to test (3421B725).


----------



## Jpmboy

trying to match bandwidth/throughput of 3333c16 with 3200c14 under 1.5V... 3333 is great but I can't use adaptive vcore on 125 strap on this R5E. Getting very close in performance. Corsair 3000c15 kit 4x4GB



*Is 1.45V suicidal for 24/7??*


----------



## jdc122

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> trying to match bandwidth/throughput of 3333c16 with 3200c14 under 1.5V... 3333 is great but I can't use adaptive vcore on 125 strap on this R5E. Getting very close in performance. Corsair 3000c15 kit 4x4GB
> 
> 
> 
> *Is 1.45V suicidal for 24/7??*


i think 1.45 is fine. JEDEC standard for ddr3 specified it had to be able to take 1.95v (i think) without incurring damage, so whilst out of spec, anything up to this and the ram would survive. i think ddr4 is 1.5v, because in the future ddr4 is expected to go down to 1.05v.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jdc122*
> 
> i think 1.45 is fine. JEDEC standard for ddr3 specified it had to be able to take 1.95v (i think) without incurring damage, so whilst out of spec, anything up to this and the ram would survive. *i think ddr4 is 1.5v, because in the future ddr4 is expected to go down to 1.05v.*


thanks... but that last part







must be over my head.


----------



## jdc122

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> thanks... but that last part
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> must be over my head.


ddr4 in the future will ship at lower voltages, but keep the I/O voltage the same for compatibility. however, i think DDR4's max 24/7 voltage is 1.5v, anything more intel wont certify.


----------



## tatmMRKIV

Anyone done c8 2800 psc on air? I was really close but i lost it, and i would love some tips.
G3258 this time


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jdc122*
> 
> ddr4 in the future will ship at lower voltages, but keep the I/O voltage the same for compatibility. however, i think DDR4's max 24/7 voltage is 1.5v, anything more intel wont certify.


got it. Thx. 1.440V is working fine with memory training enabled for 3200c14. RTL is at 55/53/55/53. Good and stable. Max memory temp recorded was 28C... guess I'll see how these corsairs fair at 1.44V for 24/7. Lowering RRD and FAW to 4/20 (which is good at c15) is needing a bit much VCCIO and more Vdimm to be stable. Posts and benches fine, but can't get memtest stable so far.


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> got it. Thx. 1.440V is working fine with memory training enabled for 3200c14. RTL is at 55/53/55/53. Good and stable. Max memory temp recorded was 28C... guess I'll see how these corsairs fair at 1.44V for 24/7. Lowering RRD and FAW to 4/20 (which is good at c15) is needing a bit much VCCIO and more Vdimm to be stable. Posts and benches fine, but can't get memtest stable so far.


mem test is tuff to pass man im currently working on 2800Mhz with this crucial 2133Mhz kit and this soc champion is beast, that asrock boaed i had would fail @ 2800Mhz in mem test


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> mem test is tuff to pass man im currently working on 2800Mhz with this crucial 2133Mhz kit and this soc champion is beast, that asrock boaed i had would fail @ 2800Mhz in mem test
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!











wow! Those crucials were a great early buy - they were behaving like old samsung greens!
That Giga board is lookin' real good! (probably better microcode vs the asrock too.)
oh yeah, memtest drags lots of ram OCs down pretty quick. Once you get past 5 laps, it's clean IMO.


----------



## centvalny

Crucial 2400 max regardless of volts



http://imgur.com/CRwIlhm


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *centvalny*
> 
> Crucial 2400 max regardless of volts
> 
> 
> 
> http://imgur.com/CRwIlhm


pretty good! For me i can not get cas 12 to boot at all or get 3000Mhz .... atleast with all four stick in i cant.
I can get two of em to hit 3000Mhz but the other two are stuck a 2800Mhz max


----------



## coolhandluke41

^^^ have you try F1 bios ?..F3y is no-go for me
P.S post your timings ,voltage,bin each module and start with the weakest module next to 24 pin and strongest next to IO,when overclocking start with one module first (I always start with DDR4_2_B -you can have all four installed while you clocking only one )


----------



## sabishiihito

I wonder if Corsair is sending out the same Vengeance LPX 2666C15 kit for review, I've seen at least 4-5 reviews that had serial 143202237 ver 5.29


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *coolhandluke41*
> 
> ^^^ have you try F1 bios ?..F3y is no-go for me
> P.S post your timings ,voltage,bin each module and start with the weakest module next to 24 pin and strongest next to IO,when overclocking start with one module first (I always start with DDR4_2_B -you can have all four installed while you clocking only one )


ok i will try the F1 bios tonight
i also have the best module in 2_B the the other in 4_D and the weaker ones are in 1_A and 3_C

but i didnt know you can clock each one with them all installed what setting is that in the bios?


----------



## coolhandluke41

just start with one module ,15-16-16-35 or Cl16 @1500/1.35v and up/VSA between +0.3-0.35V,leave the rest of the settings on Auto,once you "in" adjust voltage /timings ,TCWL 9 will give you 8A code
also ;
Quote:


> _Few times you will see codes like 72, 74, 50, 51, 60, 8A. Try to press the reset button few times. There're times that doing it it passes the training. Especially when you change the RTLs and you get 8A try it for sure_.


P.S. save your last stable boot -once you will hang on training there is no other way but to clear CMOS and start all over again


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *coolhandluke41*
> 
> just start with one module ,15-16-16-35 or Cl16 @1500/1.35v and up/VSA between +0.3-0.35V,leave the rest of the settings on Auto,once you "in" adjust voltage /timings ,TCWL 9 will give you 8A code
> also ;
> P.S. save your last stable boot -once you will hang on training there is no other way but to clear CMOS and start all over again































it booted


----------



## coolhandluke41

try ASRock Timing Configurator 3.0.5 -X99 from here
http://forums.tweaktown.com/gigabyte/30530-latest-overclocking-programs-system-info-benchmarking-stability-tools.html

have fun


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *coolhandluke41*
> 
> try ASRock Timing Configurator 3.0.5 -X99 from here
> http://forums.tweaktown.com/gigabyte/30530-latest-overclocking-programs-system-info-benchmarking-stability-tools.html
> 
> have fun


i have it and just used it to change the twcl to 10 and it intant crash lol


----------



## coolhandluke41

I think 1.55~1.65v is safe for benching








P.S. change timings in bios


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *coolhandluke41*
> 
> I think 1.55~1.65v is safe for benching
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P.S. change timings in bios


if i raise voltage over 1.4v DRAM i get BSOD 0x050 is there something else i need to raise to be able to raise DRAM over 1.4v with out causing a bsod?

mem test for example i just ran 3000Mhz 15-16-16-38-1T @ 1.35v with 0 error for about 30% so i wanted to tighten timings so i raised voltage first to 1.45v and ran memtest again and got multible errors followed by bsod 0x050 ?


----------



## By-Tor

Sexy....


----------



## lilchronic

Wish they were DDR4 Trident x module's


----------



## By-Tor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> Wish they were DDR4 Trident x module's


Would be nice, but If they were I couldn't use them...lol But a very good starting point to go x99...

Trying to decide between my Samsung wonder ram and these on which to keep..


----------



## rt123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *By-Tor*
> 
> Would be nice, but If they were I couldn't use them...lol But a very good starting point to go x99...
> 
> Trying to decide between my Samsung wonder ram and these on which to keep..


Keep the wonder RAM, because these Tridents won't overclock at all.


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *By-Tor*
> 
> *Would be nice, but If they were I couldn't use them...lol* But a very good starting point to go x99...
> 
> Trying to decide between my Samsung wonder ram and these on which to keep..


you'd just have to sell em to me









I would keep those just because they look cool







, and what does samsung ram oc to 2133Mhz - 2400mhz?


----------



## By-Tor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *By-Tor*
> 
> Would be nice, but If they were I couldn't use them...lol


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> you'd just have to sell em to me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I would keep those just because they look cool
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , and what does samsung ram oc to 2133Mhz - 2400mhz?


Had them running at 2700mhz for a bit, but 2500mhz was a nice 24/7.

Super Sexy...


----------



## ozzy1925

how would i know if i have faulty ram?I did memtest for 2 hours with 0 errors that means they look fine?


----------



## sabishiihito

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rt123*
> 
> Keep the wonder RAM, because these Tridents won't overclock at all.


Hard to believe Samsung 2Gbit-based Trident X won't overclock, even if those are using the newer Q-die they should do 2600 10-12-12-21-1T.


----------



## rt123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sabishiihito*
> 
> Hard to believe Samsung 2Gbit-based Trident X won't overclock, even if those are using the newer Q-die they should do 2600 10-12-12-21-1T.


Expect that these 2400C10 Tridents are SS Hynix CFR. Will barely even boot 2600. Samsung would do 2666C9 easy.

Trust me, I have some.


----------



## sabishiihito

Oh, was referring to the ones in By-Tor's photo. They're clearly Samsung (2500 in serial) and double-sided. Never heard of Tridents being single-sided CFR, new Hynix 4Gbit version?


----------



## rt123

Oh, its just a confusion. Yes the Samsung one will Overclock higher.

Yes, the new Tridents are terrible. Hynix 2GB & from what I have read on this forum, all Tridnets sold after late 2013 are Hynix based, except the 2400C9, 2600C10, 2666C10 one, which are Samsung.

The DDR3 IC thread on XS says something similar
Quote:


> To be found on:
> G.Skill: 4GB modules rated 2133 9-11-10 made after week 1210, 2400 10-12-12 kits with "Hynix SN", 2666 11-13-13 and 2800 12-14-14 kits made before mid2013 and 2800C11 rated kits.
> Some 4GB modules rated 2133 10-12-12 and 2400 11-13-13.
> Kingston Hynix-2Gbit modules made after week 1210.
> Corsair ver5.12.[/QUOTE


----------



## sabishiihito

Hynix 2Gbit shouldn't be bad at all, 2800 12-14-14 easy. I had some Corsair Vengeance Pro 2400C10 Ver5.12 that could go up to 2933~3000 depending on volts and timings. That's actually a tight bin for CFR, much easier for them to do 11-13-13 at 2400 than 10-12-12.


----------



## rt123

Welp mine are terrible. Barely boot 2600. I think I have seen some other threads on this memory sub forum where other people had similar problems & they could only go as far as 2500Mhz.

I am not actually sure if these are Hynix, because there is "2500" in the serial number.
Here is a pic of mine.
http://forum.hwbot.org/showpost.php?p=357567&postcount=9

I came to the conclusion that these are Hynix based on the XS thread.

TPU couldn't go above 2500 either.
http://www.techpowerup.com/reviews/GSkill/F3-2400C10D-8GTX/7.html

Or maybe I just need to loosen my timings more.


----------



## sabishiihito

My poor fellow, you got saddled with those awful TridentX that were single-sided with Samsung 4Gbit ICs which don't clock worth crap.


----------



## rt123

So they are still Samsung, just don't overclock worth a damn. That's some BS.









Although I bought a 4x4GB 2400C9 a couple of weeks back which do 2800C9 easily. I am gonna sell this crap. Thanks for confirming that it is Samsung.


----------



## sabishiihito

Yeah, Samsung is only good on 4GB sticks if they're double-sided. Glad you got some 2400C9s, those are always nice sticks


----------



## By-Tor

Have the Tridents running at 2600mhz on 1.67v with the timings at 11-13-12-30. 2400mhz on 10-12-12-30 gave much better Aida64 scores...


----------



## centvalny

2666 C15 lovolt 32Gb dommies @ 3000 C12 - 1.58V



http://imgur.com/9fyuO2V



Tighter..



http://imgur.com/ulV02PC


----------



## sabishiihito

That's some nice double-sided MFR you got there, Roy. A lot better than the Patriot 2800C16 4x8GB kit I briefly owned.


----------



## By-Tor

First run below 40ns.


----------



## Jpmboy

32G with those timings.









very nice centvalny!


----------



## centvalny

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> 32G with those timings.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> very nice centvalny!


Thanks JP


----------



## centvalny

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sabishiihito*
> 
> That's some nice double-sided MFR you got there, Roy. A lot better than the Patriot 2800C16 4x8GB kit I briefly owned.


Thanks Calvin. For this kit @ 3000 C12 tights 1.58~1.59V is the exact sweetspots. More will be blue screens and less will be not exact in rounds/stopped


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *centvalny*
> 
> Thanks Calvin. For this kit @ 3000 C12 tights 1.58~1.59V is the exact sweetspots. More will be blue screens and less will be not exact in rounds/stopped


how do you get 1.5v+ DRAM ? when ever i up voltage past 1.35v it seems it becomes unstable.
currently working on 3000Mhz 15-16-16 -39-1T @ 1.35v and if i up voltage i start getting errors in memtest ? and with DRAM voltage @ 1.5v it wont even boot....

Either im missing something or these stick do not like high voltage? crucial micron 2133Mhz


----------



## centvalny

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> how do you get 1.5v+ DRAM ? when ever i up voltage past 1.35v it seems it becomes unstable.
> currently working on 3000Mhz 15-16-16 -39-1T @ 1.35v and if i up voltage i start getting errors in memtest ? and with DRAM voltage @ 1.5v it wont even boot....
> 
> Either im missing something or these stick do not like high voltage? crucial micron 2133Mhz


My crucial 2400 won't boot with 1.5V.

Different ICs will yield different voltages.

Memtest imo just for vendor to test their ram's xmp rated settings stability not for benching overclock stable


----------



## lilchronic

cas 13 wont boot @ 3000Mhz
but this is what i got so far


----------



## coolhandluke41

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> cas 13 wont boot @ 3000Mhz
> but this is what i got so far


VCCIN 1.9 is more then enough
set IO-L's (1) (when running strap 125)
try tWCL 10
you can adjust RAM voltage in case one pair needs more (A/B or C/D)= all four don't have to run same voltage
VRIN load line voltage should be standard for air (my opinion/cpu)
drop CL only, leave CL11or12-*14-16-15*

P.S. try to change IO-L first

EDIT; one more thing *1.6v*


----------



## lilchronic

so i should try 1.6v and CL11 ? or 12


----------



## lilchronic

.... it didnt work


----------



## coolhandluke41

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> 
> 
> so i should try 1.6v and CL11 ? or 12


your RTL ,latency improved it looks pretty good considering you have 16gb,you can tweak your timings little bid ((4/6/6)-TWR10or9,CKE6,etc) and voltages ,they might like less volts ,try it
P.S. Over-current protection leave it on Auto
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> .... it didnt work


still pretty good results,give it a little rest and try again in few days


----------



## [email protected]

Might want to check if DRAM power saving is enabled in UEFI if you want to "tweak" tCKE. If DRAM power saving is disabled, then the CLK signal will be high all the time in the OS (which is better for performance if that's what you want).


----------



## lilchronic

awesome thanks for the tips guy's .


----------



## sabishiihito

Another failed attempt at obtaining more (and hopefully better) Hynix DDR4











I mean, really Corsair? Slapping Samsung on 3000C15 sticks ( I know the 15-17-17 timings would allow for it, but still I haven't seen any pics on the web of 4.23, only 5.29)?

At least they aren't total junk.


----------



## jon666

I want to write up a review on speed of RAM and its effect on gaming, anyone in this thread have any advice. I have noticed before speed helps with minimum FPS, even when overclocking GPU memory, what is the best way to represent data that is free? Does anyone have any input on this? The games that I have visually noticed which change with speed are ARMA, and Metro. I guess what I am asking is what are the best guidelines to follow when testing, and how do I present the data? I'm sure most of you have some sort of method already since you all have been benching RAM since the beginning of time. This probably falls outside of this threads topic, but you all seem to nerd out on this stuff and have much more experience then I do. Some of you have already offered me advice on how to oc RAM on other sites which I believe has proven to be beneficial to my overall gaming experience. I will take any gain in FPS I can no matter how small.

Benchmarking has also become a hobby. Sometimes I enjoy finding a stable OC more then I do gaming. I will have to post my secondary, and tertiary timings tomorrow. Haven't messed around in BIOS for a while, and have yet to corrupt my current windows installation so that probably means I haven't been trying hard enough.


----------



## 636cc of fury

2000c6 PI fermenting nicely, will be perfect for Broadwell K











http://imgur.com/UsSS1hV





http://imgur.com/czDD3Fd


----------



## Silent Scone

Now that's awesome


----------



## By-Tor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jon666*
> 
> I want to write up a review on speed of RAM and its effect on gaming, anyone in this thread have any advice. I have noticed before speed helps with minimum FPS, even when overclocking GPU memory, what is the best way to represent data that is free? Does anyone have any input on this? The games that I have visually noticed which change with speed are ARMA, and Metro. I guess what I am asking is what are the best guidelines to follow when testing, and how do I present the data? I'm sure most of you have some sort of method already since you all have been benching RAM since the beginning of time. This probably falls outside of this threads topic, but you all seem to nerd out on this stuff and have much more experience then I do. Some of you have already offered me advice on how to oc RAM on other sites which I believe has proven to be beneficial to my overall gaming experience. I will take any gain in FPS I can no matter how small.
> 
> Benchmarking has also become a hobby. Sometimes I enjoy finding a stable OC more then I do gaming. I will have to post my secondary, and tertiary timings tomorrow. Haven't messed around in BIOS for a while, and have yet to corrupt my current windows installation so that probably means I haven't been trying hard enough.


Take a watch at Jay and Linus.


----------



## coolhandluke41

now that's sweet ,perfect match for latest Gigabyte board
posted on FB


http://imgur.com/OpNrS


----------



## QSS-5

http://www.overclock.net/t/1487162/an-independent-study-does-the-speed-of-ram-directly-affect-fps-during-high-cpu-overhead-scenarios
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jon666*
> 
> I want to write up a review on speed of RAM and its effect on gaming, anyone in this thread have any advice. I have noticed before speed helps with minimum FPS, even when overclocking GPU memory, what is the best way to represent data that is free? Does anyone have any input on this? The games that I have visually noticed which change with speed are ARMA, and Metro. I guess what I am asking is what are the best guidelines to follow when testing, and how do I present the data? I'm sure most of you have some sort of method already since you all have been benching RAM since the beginning of time. This probably falls outside of this threads topic, but you all seem to nerd out on this stuff and have much more experience then I do. Some of you have already offered me advice on how to oc RAM on other sites which I believe has proven to be beneficial to my overall gaming experience. I will take any gain in FPS I can no matter how small.
> 
> Benchmarking has also become a hobby. Sometimes I enjoy finding a stable OC more then I do gaming. I will have to post my secondary, and tertiary timings tomorrow. Haven't messed around in BIOS for a while, and have yet to corrupt my current windows installation so that probably means I haven't been trying hard enough.
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *By-Tor*
> 
> Take a watch at Jay and Linus.
Click to expand...

dont mind those videos..

jays video is very flawed as his benchmark is not CPU bound at all and Linus oh well he uses a 660ti which is the bottleneck in his benchmarks. I am surprised how bad they both approached their tests

view this thread for inspiration it has much better mythology

http://www.overclock.net/t/1487162/an-independent-study-does-the-speed-of-ram-directly-affect-fps-during-high-cpu-overhead-scenarios

use games that uses up allot of CPU resources and have a powerful GPU and/or SLI setup. the idea is that High RAM speeds and low timings will benefit FPS when the GPU is not at 100%

Edit: suggestion- BF4, Crysis 3 , Evolve (any cry engine game like), Star craft 2,


----------



## By-Tor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *coolhandluke41*
> 
> now that's sweet ,perfect match for latest Gigabyte board
> posted on FB
> 
> 
> http://imgur.com/OpNrS


That's pretty....


----------



## tatmMRKIV

But the champion only has 4 dimmsj


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tatmMRKIV*
> 
> But the champion only has 4 dimmsj


Thats all you need.


----------



## tatmMRKIV

No crap
my point is there are 8 sticks in that orange kit.

Unless they come out with 4packs as well youd have 4 extra sticks


----------



## NYD117

Uh.. There are actually two kits of 4x8GB each in the above photo (from what I can see) and the used motherboard is the SOC Force (not champion) one.


----------



## lilchronic

well what ever it looks good


----------



## Silent Scone

Think the 3400 kit was shown as using those orange bars at CEX.


----------



## tatmMRKIV

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NYD117*
> 
> Uh.. There are actually two kits of 4x8GB each in the above photo (from what I can see) and the used motherboard is the SOC Force (not champion) one.


lol so there are

Yes 3400 is orange http://www.corsair.com/en-us/dominator-platinum-series-16gb-4-x-4gb-ddr4-dram-3400mhz-c16-memory-kit-cmd16gx4m4b3400c16
Interesting that corsair would go orange though

Is there another ddr4 platform coming out soon? If 3400 is being readied i wonder.


----------



## centvalny

Gskill 3200C15 out of the box



http://imgur.com/OUUIKLt


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *centvalny*
> 
> Gskill 3200C15 out of the box
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://imgur.com/OUUIKLt


nice! what vdimm?


----------



## sabishiihito

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *coolhandluke41*
> 
> now that's sweet ,perfect match for latest Gigabyte board
> posted on FB
> 
> 
> http://imgur.com/OpNrS


I'm surprised they're using Samsung ICs (Ver4.23) for those


----------



## coolhandluke41

^^^ they also have (CMD16GX4M4B3400C16)
and (CMD32GX4M4B3000C15) for cool 1K











3400 kit looks interesting

anyone tested Plats CMD16GX4M4B3200C15 ?


----------



## coolhandluke41

trying hard ..


----------



## Cybertox

Those prices are insane, I feel sorry for those people who bought those modules.


----------



## sabishiihito

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *coolhandluke41*
> 
> trying hard ..


Man low cache freq really hurt that run.


----------



## coolhandluke41

^^^yeah.. I had it running 4.0/4.0 for a while and it was very quick ,not sure what I'm missing


----------



## 636cc of fury

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *coolhandluke41*
> 
> ^^^yeah.. I had it running 4.0/4.0 for a while and it was very quick ,not sure what I'm missing


IOL's need to be 1 to fix RTL


----------



## lilchronic

How are you guy's able to run over 2666Mhz on the 100 strap with soc champion?


----------



## Jpmboy

asrock timing config reports the dram freq as 4000


----------



## Sam OCX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> How are you guy's able to run over 2666Mhz on the 100 strap with soc champion?


DDR4-3200 multi works fine on nearly all X99 boards out there. DDR4-2800, -2933 and -3000, however, only seem to work fine(-ish) with ASUS.


----------



## Sam OCX

Tested some DDR4 Hynix kits recently:

Team Elite 2400C16

 

HyperX Predator 2666C13

  

HyperX Predator 2800C14


----------



## sabishiihito

Kingston seems to be the one "G.Skilling it" for DDR4


----------



## Jpmboy

anyone know if *these* are samsung or hynix ICs?


----------



## tatmMRKIV

So what board should i bust out for my 3333kit? I just made it home with my 5960x


----------



## sabishiihito

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> anyone know if *these* are samsung or hynix ICs?


All "real" pics I've found of those online have had 3400 in the serial (=Hynix) HOWEVER Samsung can also meet the spec of 2800 16-16-16.


----------



## coolhandluke41

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *636cc of fury*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *coolhandluke41*
> 
> ^^^yeah.. I had it running 4.0/4.0 for a while and it was very quick ,not sure what I'm missing
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IOL's need to be 1 to fix RTL
Click to expand...

thanks big man ,I didn't know you could use it under 100 strap









_Kingston 3333 comp. sample_


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sabishiihito*
> 
> All "real" pics I've found of those online have had 3400 in the serial (=Hynix) HOWEVER Samsung can also meet the spec of 2800 16-16-16.


thanks! will ask the guy to check the serial.









so.. if I set IOL to 1... no go? let me try again...



1.45V


----------



## tatmMRKIV

Well everything works. And easily posted 4.5ghz at 1.28v first try, at xmp setting 3333mhz with 125blk, i need to take off single stage though and just slap on water cooler, i was hoping to avoid the hassle of disassembling and replumbing for a few days but oh well.

I am gonna try n get some ln2 this weekend maybe.


----------



## Splave

CHL you using f3y or f1b?
PS dont use f4y 1t not working at 100 strap.


----------



## tatmMRKIV

Any bios do 3400 strap? The gskill kit i have has a 3400 xmp setting. I just have to know whether or not its legit or just due to settings, that it says 3400 xmp profile, or its actually a 3400 xmp profile. In aida it sayd xmp profile 2 3400mhz though

Im on f2 and taking a breif break to figure out what bios to update to


----------



## centvalny

3300 C12 test



http://imgur.com/I1rhVQY





http://imgur.com/2AUyURu


----------



## coolhandluke41

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Splave*
> 
> CHL you using f3y or f1b?
> PS dont use f4y 1t not working at 100 strap.


F1 (http://www.gigabyte.us/products/product-page.aspx?pid=5280&dl=1#bios) at the moment but I would like to have F1b if someone have them saved ,I have F1b in the other mobo and like them as well (little better training )
sorry for the delay -work

Edit; F3y have broken training or something /spamming "50"

Edit2;very nice Roy


----------



## tatmMRKIV

ps found this on QVL Avexir AX4U3333W4G1


----------



## coolhandluke41

F4-3200C15Q-16GRKD inbound


----------



## Splave

will upload f1b here this evening









EDIT:
https://www.dropbox.com/s/xc8tkigs9sdu8rc/f1b?dl=0


----------



## BossJ

Hey guys!

Got some amazing results with help from Jpmboy! He's awesome! I'm just getting stuck on my RAM now...

Here's my system:

G.SKILL Ripjaws 4 series 16GB (4 x 4GB) 288-Pin DDR4 SDRAM DDR4 2800
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820231800

Intel Core i7-5930K
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16819117403

ASUS RAMPAGE V EXTREME
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813132262

EVGA SuperNOVA 1300 G2 80 PLUS GOLD Certified 1300W
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817438011

GTX 780 x 2 (SLI)

This is what I'm running:

3) strap 100
Synch all cores
4) Multi to 45
min cache to Auto
Max Cache to 42

Dram freq - 3200
Xtreme tweak - enabled

Dram timings: *16-18-18-43-1T everything thing else unchanged (auto) (Can't hit the timings - only have gotten 1T - see below)*
Ext digi power:
LLC 6 to 8 (start with 6)
CPU paoer phase - Optimized
COU Current - 140%
Dram current - 130% (both
Dram power - Optimized

Tweakers Paradise:

BCLK Amp - higher
PCIE preset 3
PCIE clock Amp - higher

INternal CPU:

turbo and speedstep - enabled

VR fault - disabled
VR eficiency - High Performance

Voltages:
(start with Full manual)
vcore - 1.35
Vcache - 1.25 (may need to increase if system hangs)
System Agent - 1.000
CPU SVID - disabled (auto is the same with manual I think)
CPU INput voltage - 1.93 to start
Dram SVID - Disabled
Dram voltage - 1.385 for both

everything else on auto

Advanced>
Cpu>
Boot performance - Max performance
MAx CPU Core Temp - 85
>CPU power management config
Speed step - enabled
Turbo - enabled
c-states - Disabled.

I'm reaching 4.5 (would like 4.6), but first RAM.

I would like tighter timings at 3200... I'm only getting 17 25 29 50 1T

Any help would be amazing...

Here's my serial # and a picture: 144635003129097 and

2015-02-24.jpg 266k .jpg file


Thank you again!


----------



## ozzy1925

i just tested my rams F4-3200C16Q-16GRKD @1.35v

what do you guys think is this good?


----------



## sabishiihito

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> thanks! will ask the guy to check the serial.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> so.. if I set IOL to 1... no go? let me try again...
> 
> 
> 
> 1.45V


Found a review of the 2800C16Q kit that has Samsung chips: http://www.funkykit.com/reviews/memory/89-reviews/memory/1586-g-skill-ripjaws4-16gb-ddr4-2800-cl16-1-2v-memory-review?showall=&start=3

So yeah, no guarantees buying those.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sabishiihito*
> 
> Found a review of the 2800C16Q kit that has Samsung chips: http://www.funkykit.com/reviews/memory/89-reviews/memory/1586-g-skill-ripjaws4-16gb-ddr4-2800-cl16-1-2v-memory-review?showall=&start=3
> 
> So yeah, no guarantees buying those.


@BossJ - you see sabishiihito's post?


----------



## centvalny

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *coolhandluke41*
> 
> F4-3200C15Q-16GRKD inbound


#150534000426691~94 from Edison warehouse

3300 C12 tights done..



http://imgur.com/maCtAWS


----------



## BossJ

@Jpmboy yup ... Tried it. Nothing will hold at 3200 - went up to 1.4v - didn't go to 1.5v...

Could it be something else?


----------



## coolhandluke41

what a board..


----------



## Woomack

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sabishiihito*
> 
> Found a review of the 2800C16Q kit that has Samsung chips: http://www.funkykit.com/reviews/memory/89-reviews/memory/1586-g-skill-ripjaws4-16gb-ddr4-2800-cl16-1-2v-memory-review?showall=&start=3
> 
> So yeah, no guarantees buying those.


This is actually my review. Kit is working stable up to 3200. However you have to fight some with sub timings and additional options to make it stable or board has problems to see all memory sticks. I mentioned about it couple of posts ago. On the latest BIOS for RVE it's overclocking slightly better. Single stick went up to 1882MHz / DDR4-3764 on air ~1.62V but all 4 stuck at not much above 3200.

In most G.Skill kits you can't be sure what you find. Or maybe it looks like this: 2133-2666 can be Samsung/Hynix/Micron, 2666-3200 can be Samsung/Hynix, 3000 C15-15-15, 3200/3333 C15 are probably only Hynix.
Most Ripjaws 4 which were based on Hynix IC were changed to Samsung in last 2 months. I was testing couple of other kits like 2666 C15, 2800 C16, 3000 C15-16-16 and all are available on Samsung and Hynix right now.

Nice results coolhandluke41








Right now I'm testing Crucial Elite 2666 C16 but maybe I will back to G.Skill/Hynix soon. I can't complain at Crucial. For various benchmarks I was running it at 2800 12-12-12 1.4V or 3000 12-12-12/13-13-13 1.45V.

I think I was posting it already but in case anyone missed Crucial Elite 2666 @ 3000 13-13-13 ~1.375V



Memory looks great at lower voltages ( results like 2666 14-14-14 1.20V or 2800 15-15-15 1.20V ) but is not scalling at all above 1.45V. At 1.5V+ is losing stability.


----------



## fat4l

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rt123*
> 
> So they are still Samsung, just don't overclock worth a damn. That's some BS.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Although I bought a 4x4GB 2400C9 a couple of weeks back which do 2800C9 easily. I am gonna sell this crap. Thanks for confirming that it is Samsung.


I wish it was still possible to buy 2400CL9 kits or 2600/2666CL10 kits ...








Ur still lucky....In eu....they are non-existent atm....


----------



## tatmMRKIV

Can u 5960x users tell me what ur "good" chips do for vrin, sa,
I can get 4.6 under 1.32v cpuv. But cache over 4.25 is killing me.
I tried vl6 to 1.51

Blk was 104.2, am trying with 125 currently. The 3333 sticks need 104 for blk 100.
Like chip rocks from what i can tell so far, only if i could coerce cache to run fast


----------



## centvalny

Lining up the troops!



http://imgur.com/WpkeGWg


----------



## sabishiihito

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fat4l*
> 
> I wish it was still possible to buy 2400CL9 kits or 2600/2666CL10 kits ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ur still lucky....In eu....they are non-existent atm....


New retail is non-existent everywhere I'm pretty sure, used market is the only way to find these.


----------



## tatmMRKIV

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *centvalny*
> 
> Lining up the troops!
> 
> 
> 
> http://imgur.com/WpkeGWg


jeezus


----------



## By-Tor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *centvalny*
> 
> Lining up the troops!
> 
> 
> 
> http://imgur.com/WpkeGWg


SSooooooooo SEXY!!!

May have to rub one out after seeing all that sexy in one pic....


----------



## lilchronic




----------



## centvalny

Binn.....for 3200 C11 @ 1.7V.

Imo, only 1 out of 8 sticks of vendor retail binned >3000 can do it.....if lucky



http://imgur.com/rdUZ3WU


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *centvalny*
> 
> Lining up the troops!
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://imgur.com/WpkeGWg












you crazy!


----------



## Silent Scone

The money there alone is crazy


----------



## websmile

Good luck, Roy, with retail relation against samples you will need it to get at least two sticks that are as good as you want them ^^


----------



## tatmMRKIV

any ddr4 guides? id like an idea of where to start adjusting things. I had no luck when I tried copying some of the timings I found around here and loosening some here n there.
i was trying c13 3200 with 1.45+v maybe 1.5 or 1.55 anyways no luck.

but aside from that I havent even gotten ,my cache sorted out

i am gonna try to get 4.6 core xtu pass tonight then move on to cache.

I did it through the OS but thats easy


----------



## centvalny

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tatmMRKIV*
> 
> any ddr4 guides? id like an idea of where to start adjusting things. I had no luck when I tried copying some of the timings I found around here and loosening some here n there.
> i was trying c13 3200 with 1.45+v maybe 1.5 or 1.55 anyways no luck.


Curious to see hows your 3333 older batch 14xxxx scale up


----------



## centvalny

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *websmile*
> 
> Good luck, Roy, with retail relation against samples you will need it to get at least two sticks that are as good as you want them ^^


So far only 1 out of 12 retail batch 15XXXX sticks can do 3200 C11 @ 1.7V 32m. All can do 3300+ C12 though.

Heard from guys @ HOT compo also only a few from trays of ES 3333 Kingston


----------



## coolhandluke41

binning







..


----------



## tatmMRKIV

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *centvalny*
> 
> Curious to see hows your 3333 older batch 14xxxx scale up


So far i have no idea how to oc ddr4. All the asrock timing configs have different acronyms than gigabytes bios so its condusing!

once i get my cpu cache reasonably stable i am going to go for it, this is my first chip. I dunno of i mentioned here but i got lucky and the store i went to had a batch # 3423b600 costa rica chip for me. Thats pretty early isnt it?

I got 4.0 done and am working on 4.5 core 4.12 cache. It sucks, getting the hang of the oc socket.

i dunno so far i havent hit a temp spike highest i have seen is 65c, my fans were turned down


----------



## centvalny

@ Tat...Just try highest xmp you can squeeze from the kit with asrock board

I just need 2 more sticks











http://imgur.com/WIdxBHD


----------



## lilchronic

Say's Asus board ?


----------



## tatmMRKIV

Soc champ is what i am on. I have been running c14 1t 3000mhz at 1.42v just so i can get a lil bump from stock.

I think 3333 divider is broken on 125blk with f1b

I got cache to 4.37 but anything past that i get an instant error code 60 then death, or 91 then reset


----------



## coolhandluke41

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tatmMRKIV*
> 
> Soc champ is what i am on. I have been running c14 1t 3000mhz at 1.42v just so i can get a lil bump from stock.
> 
> I think 3333 divider is broken on 125blk with f1b
> 
> I got cache to 4.37 but anything past that i get an instant error code 60 then death, or 91 then reset


I'm, testing F3y and 100 strap looks good ,will give 3333 a try

P.S. try to clock your RAM first (CPU on AUTO)


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *coolhandluke41*
> 
> I'm, testing F3y and 100 strap looks good ,will give 3333 a try
> 
> P.S. try to clock your RAM first (CPU on AUTO)


You mean 1.00 strap with 3000Mhz ram is working on F3y or 3333Mhz?


----------



## coolhandluke41

1.00 strap @ 3200 (better then F1b)


----------



## Jpmboy

Any comments or experience with *this* ram kit?

(besides they are ugly







)


----------



## Silent Scone

I've not seen those anywhere.


----------



## tatmMRKIV

F4b had 3333 down pat for 1.00 but i wasnt able to adjust cache quite as well, also i think i dropped some core voltage with f1b.

3250 wasnt gonna work for 1.25 either, i am gonna play more tomorrow with f1b before switchin to another bios.

Newegg has adata 3333 i shared the link last week


----------



## moorhen2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Any comments or experience with *this* ram kit?
> 
> (besides they are ugly
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )


Any idea what IC's they use, personally never used ADATA.

Came across these on OC uk, not heard of them before, Silent Scone, you are on that forum, any info on them, apart from loose timings, and a hefty price tag, seem a bit overpriced to me. Would look good on the Deluxe though.

http://www.overclockers.co.uk/showproduct.php?prodid=MY-002-PR&groupid=701&catid=8&subcat=2557


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *moorhen2*
> 
> Any idea what IC's they use, personally never used ADATA.
> 
> Came across these on OC uk, not heard of them before, Silent Scone, you are on that forum, any info on them, apart from loose timings, and a hefty price tag, seem a bit overpriced to me. Would look good on the Deluxe though.
> 
> http://www.overclockers.co.uk/showproduct.php?prodid=MY-002-PR&groupid=701&catid=8&subcat=2557


Not sure, I know they're Hynix though (Panram). lol since when is C15 3000 loose? They're only rated at 1.35v

Kingston Predator kit is rated at the same practically and comes in at £250.


----------



## coolhandluke41

G.SKILL Ripjaws 4 F4-3200C15Q-16GRKD


----------



## moorhen2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> Not sure, I know they're Hynix though (Panram). lol since when is C15 3000 loose? They're only rated at 1.35v
> 
> Kingston Predator kit is rated at the same practically and comes in at £250.


LOL I was on about the 17-17 part of the timings,


----------



## tatmMRKIV

@chl, what did you use tto coat your board, by the way?


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *moorhen2*
> 
> Any idea what IC's they use, personally never used ADATA.
> 
> Came across these on OC uk, not heard of them before, Silent Scone, you are on that forum, any info on them, apart from loose timings, and a hefty price tag, seem a bit overpriced to me. Would look good on the Deluxe though.
> 
> http://www.overclockers.co.uk/showproduct.php?prodid=MY-002-PR&groupid=701&catid=8&subcat=2557


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> Not sure, I know they're Hynix though (Panram). lol since when is C15 3000 loose? They're only rated at 1.35v
> 
> Kingston Predator kit is rated at the same practically and comes in at £250.


eh - I'll be giving that ADATA kit a try later in the week... I do think the corsair 3000c15 kit currently on the rig set a pretty high bar tho.


----------



## moorhen2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> eh - I'll be giving that ADATA kit a try later in the week... I do think the corsair 3000c15 kit currently on the rig set a pretty high bar tho.


You are becoming a "Ramaholic", lol


----------



## tatmMRKIV

lol... and Im trying to buy more ddr3... I need to stop myself... but c10 2666 dom plats and possibly c9 2400pi are too much to pass up on....


----------



## coolhandluke41

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tatmMRKIV*
> 
> @chl, what did you use tto coat your board, by the way?


http://www.smooth-on.com/Silicone-Rubber-an/c2_1115_1129/index.html

(part 1 and 2)-40/60 is the best mix


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tatmMRKIV*
> 
> lol... and Im trying to buy more ddr3... I need to stop myself... but c10 2666 dom plats and possibly c9 2400pi are too much to pass up on....


----------



## moorhen2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tatmMRKIV*
> 
> lol... and Im trying to buy more ddr3... I need to stop myself... but c10 2666 dom plats and possibly c9 2400pi are too much to pass up on....


It's an illness you know, lol...


----------



## tatmMRKIV

@chl: Which version, and... woah, even better question, how'd you do the cpu socket? That's very clean










It wasn't as hard once I saw USD-GBP conversion rates









jeez 300USD for a 2x4gb is too much, I'm gonna try for some trident x, seller wanted euros for, much better exchange rate.

I can sell my c10 2600 kit then. they take too much volts.


----------



## coolhandluke41

^^ Dragon Skin® (slow)10

Edit ,nothing in the socket just tape it all around the CPU with Painters tape,I use hand made gasket and cover crevasses around CPU with TP


http://www.overclock.net/t/849544/alternative-to-eraser/290#post_19308220

http://www.overclock.net/t/849544/alternative-to-eraser


----------



## tatmMRKIV

Nice, well i have 2 different pcb... manufacture dates i am guessing, 2 have 1427 on the pcb and 2 have 1432
I am gonna try to oc them in pairs now


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *coolhandluke41*
> 
> http://www.smooth-on.com/Silicone-Rubber-an/c2_1115_1129/index.html
> 
> (part 1 and 2)-40/60 is the best mix
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


"Flex-seal"? or the VOC content is not PCB compatible?


----------



## coolhandluke41

since I've never used it -can't tell ,there is also "Plastic Dip" which is pretty popular this days ,I have "Chameleon" color waiting to be applied on 780 Kingpin


----------



## Jpmboy

First I've seen of the "artisan" silicone







post a pic of the chameleon - gotta see that!


----------



## websmile

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *coolhandluke41*
> 
> http://www.smooth-on.com/Silicone-Rubber-an/c2_1115_1129/index.html
> 
> (part 1 and 2)-40/60 is the best mix


----------



## tatmMRKIV

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *centvalny*
> 
> Binn.....for 3200 C11 @ 1.7V.
> 
> Imo, only 1 out of 8 sticks of vendor retail binned >3000 can do it.....if lucky
> 
> 
> 
> http://imgur.com/rdUZ3WU


one stick does 1m at this Tcwl 10

one fails to get into windows
and the other 2 dont like voltagd

hmmm... interesting corsair. http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820233746

and here's a new brand http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820101068

how do you get tCWL to 9 also?


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tatmMRKIV*
> 
> one stick does 1m at this Tcwl 10
> 
> one fails to get into windows
> and the other 2 dont like voltagd
> 
> hmmm... interesting corsair. http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820233746
> 
> and here's a new brand http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820101068
> 
> how do you get tCWL to 9 also?


Klevv is a hynix DTC brand I believe.


----------



## sabishiihito

Klevv/Hynix is going to have to drop prices if they hope to compete. You'd think cutting out the middle man would make the products LESS expensive than G.Skill, Corsair et al


----------



## tatmMRKIV

1.63v dram

what do I do for tcwl 9
and
trWSR and on in bios? I am also not sure on 2 others in the 1st section of the bios


----------



## coolhandluke41

^^^







nicely done tatmMRKIV











EDIT; for 100 strap f3y and for 3000/ 125 strap=> f1


----------



## tatmMRKIV

gonna play around some more then move to 1.25x 3000 c11

1.63v still


----------



## centvalny

^^Nice rams there T


----------



## tatmMRKIV

well 2 sticks I _think_ dislike over 1.63v, 2 sticks are fine with more than that
i had some issues at 1.64v&1.65v, I am still tightening 

I copied your timings this time. xD


----------



## coolhandluke41

^^ measure volts with MM,my mobo overvolts by .02


----------



## centvalny

Try 1.55V+ Tat, thres must be some Volt sweet spots @ 3200 C12 for that rams

Heres with r5e and higher uncore



http://imgur.com/4ahZnuP


----------



## centvalny

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *coolhandluke41*
> 
> ^^ measure volts with MM,my mobo overvolts by .02


Hows your 3200C15 clockin'?


----------



## coolhandluke41

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *centvalny*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *coolhandluke41*
> 
> ^^ measure volts with MM,my mobo overvolts by .02
> 
> 
> 
> Hows your 3200C15 clockin'?
Click to expand...

post 4961

1.64v limited on air ,pretty good kit (thanks for heads up







) ,they should do better with little colder ambient /CPU under cold

W7


----------



## centvalny

Ours must be similiarly clockin, mine is 1505xxx91~94 and older. Loud got 1506xxx from Cali warehouse


----------



## coolhandluke41

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *centvalny*
> 
> Ours must be similiarly clockin, mine is 1505xxx91~94 and older. Loud got 1506xxx from Cali warehouse


Edison NJ


----------



## 636cc of fury

Still haven't opened mine lol


----------



## lilchronic

ill open em for ya.


----------



## sabishiihito

So, best retail sticks currently for doing 3000~3200 C11 are the 3200C15 and 3333C16 kits?


----------



## tatmMRKIV

I would say 3400 and c15 3200, i dont think any of my sticks will do c11 3200

But since 2 of mine are sorta close i figure a c16 3400 kit would without a doubt have atleast 1 stick in it

None of my sticks do c16 3400 1.4v so i am just estimating, but i think a 3400 kit would actually have some promise. Just because 3400 is a descent step over 3333

Oh, for 3000-3200, yeah probably.


----------



## Sam OCX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sabishiihito*
> 
> So, best retail sticks currently for doing 3000~3200 C11 are the 3200C15 and 3333C16 kits?


Yes, compared to 3000C15-like specs where Hynix yields are 95%+, makers actually have to bin the ICs to make 3200C15 and 3400C16 happen. Hence you get a better worst-case IC quality.


----------



## Devildog83

Question? I have Trident-X 2400 RAM on a Z97 Krait edition 1150 mobo. With the RAM in slots 2&4 I started getting BSOD's and black screen freezes. I after normal RAM testing I switched to slots 1&3 and it worked for 2 weeks then the same thing. I switched back to 2&4 and it seems to work fine again. Could this be a bios issue or does anyone have any other idea's why this would happen? The RAM I have has worked and even overclocked in the other 2 boards I have used it in so I doubt it"s the RAM itself.


----------



## tatmMRKIV

whats cpu? whats the rest of the system

if its at stock I guess you could have to up SA (IMC voltage). 2400 should be nothing on z97


----------



## Devildog83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tatmMRKIV*
> 
> whats cpu? whats the rest of the system
> 
> if its at stock I guess you could have to up SA (IMC voltage). 2400 should be nothing on z97


The CPU is a Pentium G3258, on the Asrock pro4 board I had it the CPU was at 4.3 Ghz and the RAM ran at 2400 no problem. Never had freezing or BSOD's at all. The RAM at 2400 takes 1.65v and at 1333 it defaults at 1.49v.


----------



## tatmMRKIV

maybe bust out a dmm and double check voltages? some manufactures have some sway, other than that I can't help, I only ever used 1 msi board and it was not fun, and never had much luck with those pentiums

other than upping SA a bit maybe playing with v input


----------



## lilchronic

nvm


----------



## sabishiihito

Is cooling recommended for DDR4 when going above a certain voltage?


----------



## 636cc of fury

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sabishiihito*
> 
> Is cooling recommended for DDR4 when going above a certain voltage?


Always have some sort of fan blowing over the memory, especially when pumping with the V.

Panram Ninja 3200 c16 testing a new cpu, how does some 1:1 core/uncore sound? Best uncore chip I have found, it doesn't stop here either











http://imgur.com/zoJMfUW


----------



## coolhandluke41

nice chip


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *636cc of fury*
> 
> Always have some sort of fan blowing over the memory, especially when pumping with the V.
> 
> Panram Ninja 3200 c16 testing a new cpu, how does some 1:1 core/uncore sound? Best uncore chip I have found, it doesn't stop here either
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://imgur.com/zoJMfUW


just curious how much VL voltage you running for that?

on water i need 1.5v for 4.5uncore highest i gone was 1.53 on VL 6 for 4.6ghz uncore to boot


----------



## 636cc of fury

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> just curious how much VL voltage your running for that?
> 
> on water i need 1.5v for 4.5uncore highest i gone was 1.53 on VL 6 for 4.6ghz uncore


Just maxed the chip with 1.54vl6, any more results in failure to post, or instant shutdown when applied in windows via GTL.


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *636cc of fury*
> 
> Just maxed the chip with 1.54vl6, any more results in failure to post, or instant shutdown when applied in windows via GTL.


sounds like a pretty good chip









......also happen to have a link to that F4y bios?


----------



## coolhandluke41

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *636cc of fury*
> 
> Just maxed the chip with 1.54vl6, any more results in failure to post, or instant shutdown when applied in windows via GTL.
> 
> 
> 
> sounds like a pretty good chip
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ......also happen to have a link to that F4y bios?
Click to expand...

how you like your new system for your daily use ?

P.S. pretty nice rig


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *coolhandluke41*
> 
> how you like your new system for your daily use ?
> 
> P.S. pretty nice rig


It's great, Thanks


----------



## 636cc of fury

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> sounds like a pretty good chip
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ......also happen to have a link to that F4y bios?


http://www.filedropper.com/x99socchampion

enjoy guys


----------



## robbo2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *636cc of fury*
> 
> http://www.filedropper.com/x99socchampion
> 
> enjoy guys


Cheers mate!


----------



## tatmMRKIV

Lmao I used it to autotune 5.1ghz. Damn thing reset to 3.9 once program was done though. Manual tune and autotune with app doesnt quite work that way.
Chip is freakin awesome sauce though

F3y went chinese on english language setting so i just updated bios instead of waiting. Looks like 125blk might be a bit more solid with this bios though


----------



## coolhandluke41

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *636cc of fury*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> sounds like a pretty good chip
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ......also happen to have a link to that F4y bios?
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.filedropper.com/x99socchampion
> 
> enjoy guys
Click to expand...

I thought 1T was broken with F4y bioses ..
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Splave*
> 
> PS dont use f4y 1t not working at 100 strap.


----------



## 636cc of fury

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *coolhandluke41*
> 
> I thought 1T was broken with F4y bioses ..


No issues on my end with 125 strap, did not test 100 strap.


----------



## HiTechPixel

I'm not insane for getting 32GB of DDR4 memory when I intend to render a lot, am I? I would've gotten 64GB but I'm not sure if the 5960X's IMC can handle it nor do I have the budget for it.


----------



## Silent Scone

64gb is well within reach but 2600+ may need a fairly exceptional IMC


----------



## tatmMRKIV

Yeah 125 strap works better, havent tried 100 yet.

5960x are good for somethong like 128gb of ram


----------



## HiTechPixel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> 64gb is well within reach but 2600+ may need a fairly exceptional IMC


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tatmMRKIV*
> 
> Yeah 125 strap works better, havent tried 100 yet.
> 
> 5960x are good for somethong like 128gb of ram


I'm looking at the _Kingston HyperX Savage 32GB 2400MHz_ RAM. It's short, cheap and looks good to me.


----------



## tatmMRKIV

I dunno i just remember reading some things about 128gb being within reason, i dont really go for capacity anymore.


----------



## sabishiihito

Lowest VDIMM for 3000C11 with best 4 sticks of HyperX 2666C13, 1.76v.


----------



## coolhandluke41

^^^ looking good man ..DRAM voltage looks sexxxy


----------



## sabishiihito

I have something better


----------



## coolhandluke41

lol..what made you go that high on v ?


----------



## sabishiihito

Seems like it needs it, at least for those tighter primary timings. Will see if 11-13-15-14 needs less.


----------



## tatmMRKIV

I saw a c9 preset wanting 1.85v, i assume its for ln2 though


----------



## coolhandluke41

I'm surprised by the fact that it made them scale/help ,3200c15 kit I just tested was maxed out @1.675v taken with MM,that's on AIR


----------



## sabishiihito

Oh the run with 1.72v is a different kit guys


----------



## tatmMRKIV

yeah i am not having luck with 100blk 1t. or 125 really, I think my OS OC isd messing with bios OC again. its sure not happy though, I am rtrying to see how my 3333 kit compares to the specs splave gave me for the es 3200 kit, but I am just not having any luck with 125 blk starting with defaults

i dunno what i did but it defaults to 125.9mhz blk everytime it resets


----------



## jon666

Well. Crap. Been looking at results for my crossfire 7870's, and debating whether or not they will bottleneck when testing RAM. I believe they will, but also believe minimum framerates improve with higher RAM frequencies/tighter timings. I will try and post something up this Saturday, but when it comes to benchmarking anything does anyone have any advice to keep things unbiased? I know my systems limitations in terms of overclocking, been looking at attempting a pencil mod on my gpu's, but I don't think I can throw out any meaningful results.

My basic understanding is that information goes from HDD/whatever you may have, to RAM, then to CPU. Any downloads whether it be from the internet or thumbdrive go from CPU, to RAM, to storage device. I believe that if your RAM speed is good enough, then only the CPU, and HDD will be the issue.

Since I want to test this specifically with gaming I am looking at games such as ARMA, Metro, and whatever else I throw in that is easy to benchmark. Will probably throw in Valley, 3DMark Firestrike, maybe Catzilla, and whatever else for good measure.

I am hoping to see +3 FPS minimum framerates for each frequency I


----------



## coolhandluke41

Avexir via FB


----------



## tatmMRKIV

I saw pics of prototypes of those from last year, those look good, It will be hard to find in the states though, they don't seem to have too great of a distribution network in US


----------



## MGF Derp

Anyone have any idea what IC these might have http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820753013 ? Seems like Samsung to me, also anyone know where to find any cheaper HCH9 HCKO etc these days?


----------



## tatmMRKIV

From what i remember from when i asked about those, they are crappy elpidia, and samsung u can only get second hand


----------



## Sam OCX

Testing some low-end Avexirs:


----------



## ktoonsez

Looking for some memory tweaking tips guys, cant seem to get my write speeds up closer to my reads. Tried tweaking most every value seen on the MemTweak screen (using BIOS of course). Lowered everything in the Secondary except for DRAM Refresh Interval (thats an increase for performance), and the usual suspects in the Tertiary like T_TWDR, T_TWDD.....


----------



## tatmMRKIV

(pulled off avexir FB page)

Avexir DDR3 Raiden Series is finally here and we are looking for users who could make a nice looking video review for Raiden series.

Please send your video review request of Raiden to [email protected] with your previous video reviews for evaluation.

http://www.avexir.com/product/raidenspec-ddr3.html


----------



## tatmMRKIV

WHOA, look what I found while looking for a 8core temp program, did you know that ddr4 has oncore temp sensors?



whoops on double postt

1.632v DMM


----------



## coolhandluke41

looks like F4y working well for you


----------



## tatmMRKIV

Oh theres more, i had to go somewhere midway through stepping up to 101.5blk, then pc went into sleep mode and crashed after i woke it up,
Got a screen cap though but i had to go do other stuff


ordered 2 of these http://www.tigerdirect.com/applications/SearchTools/item-details.asp?EdpNo=9162548&sku=URU-102570630
and a g3240

the ram sticks I think are gonna end up being about 10$ after 2 20$ MIRs and a 30$ MIR


----------



## 636cc of fury

benching some old school cool











http://imgur.com/hbBPjcF





http://imgur.com/Qfshsjd


----------



## tatmMRKIV

Nice, does the chip benefit much from cold or do u think phase would suffice?
My chip is in the mail, along with a g3240t es i got on ebay (my first es, is for fun)


----------



## 636cc of fury

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tatmMRKIV*
> 
> Nice, does the chip benefit much from cold or do u think phase would suffice?
> My chip is in the mail, along with a g3240t es i got on ebay (my first es, is for fun)


Cold helps a lot, but I think on Asus 106-108 on air should be doable.


----------



## Sam OCX

Got a chance to test new batch of Crucial 2400C16, these sticks are different to early ones that I had before. For a start, they have absolutely no issues running 1500+, but for some reason they will also not run 1500+ below 1.48-1.50V.


----------



## sabishiihito

Those have to be different ICs from D9RGQ/D9RGV right?


----------



## sabishiihito

These HyperX 2666C13 sticks continue to impress me, 3200C12 1.71v.


----------



## tatmMRKIV

lol i paid 75$ for those 2 sticks and there are 2 20$ MIRs for them

can not wait


----------



## Sam OCX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sabishiihito*
> 
> Those have to be different ICs from D9RGQ/D9RGV right?


I'm not allowed to take the HS off (not my kit nor a review sample) but the shape is identical to D9RGQ/D9RGV.


----------



## Woomack

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sam OCX*
> 
> Got a chance to test new batch of Crucial 2400C16, these sticks are different to early ones that I had before. For a start, they have absolutely no issues running 1500+, but for some reason they will also not run 1500+ below 1.48-1.50V.


I assume these are new Sport LT sticks 2400 C16. I should receive one kit in couple of days.
Probably similar IC is in Elite 2666 C16 memory which has the same SPD. I had no problems to make 1500MHz but 1600+ wasn't possible and at least my kit was generating errors in any longer stability test at anything above 1.45V+. 1500 12-12-12 was running in quick tests @1.45V and 1500 13-13-13 in anything longer. Results were couple of posts ago and some more results you can find here.


----------



## lilchronic




----------



## tatmMRKIV

jeez! am i officially the only one without c15 3200 kit now xD?


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tatmMRKIV*
> 
> jeez! am i officially the only one without c15 3200 kit now xD?


it's 3000Mhz c15 kit but i said forget that i'll try 3200Mhz [email protected]

i like this kit, Haven't even tried 3000Mhz what there rated at just went straight to 3200Mhz


----------



## tatmMRKIV

lol crap. I dont think its hard to gain mhz when you loosen those 2 though.
still not like I can even run 3400 on my sticks with 1.4+v


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tatmMRKIV*
> 
> lol crap. I dont think its hard to gain mhz when you loosen those 2 though.
> still not like I can even run 3400 on my sticks with 1.4+v


what two, tRCD and tRP ?

Im working on tightening them up


----------



## tatmMRKIV

OH okay cool so if you lloosen those temporarily you can actually dial in tertiaries? I hadn't known, I was seeing andresso run his 32gb of c15 3200 at c15 3350 and was just floored


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tatmMRKIV*
> 
> OH okay cool so if you lloosen those temporarily you can actually dial in tertiaries? I hadn't known, I was seeing andresso run his 32gb of c15 3200 at c15 3350 and was just floored


no, i did that in the bios 15-15-15-35-2t and everything else i left on auto


----------



## tatmMRKIV

ohkay, so you set tRCD and tRP to 15 in windows then after you booted with 16?


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tatmMRKIV*
> 
> ohkay, so you set tRCD and tRP to 15 in windows then after you booted with 16?


No, In the bios i entered 15-15-15-35 and everything else on auto.


----------



## tatmMRKIV

jeez, those stick are awesome, or combo of IMC and sticks, either way, its waay better than what I was able to do with stock v


----------



## lilchronic

1.35v


----------



## tatmMRKIV

Let's GET IT ON!


... or not. Wont load windows at stock settings.


----------



## coolhandluke41

what are this XXXX0860 ,Elpida non-Hyper ?


----------



## sabishiihito

08xx should be Nanya: http://www.xtremesystems.org/forums/showthread.php?283666-Figuring-out-G-Skill-s-SNs&p=5148813&viewfull=1#post5148813


----------



## coolhandluke41

Thanks


----------



## ice445

Do you think this RAM http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820313447 can run 2133 with CAS 9 at 1.5V? I know overclocking isn't ever a guarantee, but this kit is far less expensive than other CL9 kits and supposedly uses those good Hynix chips.


----------



## coolhandluke41

this is less expensive and pretty much guaranteed to run your specs
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820233671


----------



## blaze2210

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *coolhandluke41*
> 
> this is less expensive and pretty much guarantee to run your specs
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820233671


The Corsair kit you linked is also a 2x4GB kit, as opposed to the 2x8GB kit he was referring to - which accounts for the price difference....


----------



## centvalny

3200 C15 bin...

1510xxxx



http://imgur.com/K2n42X9



1505xxxx



http://imgur.com/LPAAgXK


----------



## coolhandluke41

sorry I didn't noticed it was 2x8gb


----------



## blaze2210

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *coolhandluke41*
> 
> sorry I didn't noticed it was 2x8gb


Is there a good, and decent priced, 2x8gb kit you can recommend?


----------



## tatmMRKIV

can you say asrock oc socket... ITX?

https://www.facebook.com/ASRockInfo/photos/a.399865683501.211469.167437483501/10153666209783502/?type=1



I hope its good for overclocking!


----------



## ice445

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *coolhandluke41*
> 
> sorry I didn't noticed it was 2x8gb


It's cool, got any recommendations for 8GB sticks? I'm basically only looking for 2133 and 1.5V, but preferably CAS10 or lower.


----------



## tatmMRKIV

I am parting ways with my excess ddr3 BTW LMK if anyone's interesed


----------



## jon666

Same price I paid for my G.Skill set rate for 2400. Not a bad buy in my opinion. I think Team is owned by G.Skill so they shouldn't be that bad.


----------



## Devildog83

Anyone get Klevv RAM yet? I would love to see if it overclocks before I purchase.


----------



## tatmMRKIV

I asked earlier, they aren't really overclockers, it actually a hynix subsidiary. so for the money just buy g.skill or something


----------



## xxpenguinxx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ice445*
> 
> It's cool, got any recommendations for 8GB sticks? I'm basically only looking for 2133 and 1.5V, but preferably CAS10 or lower.


I got these and they run at 2133 9-9-9-24 1T trfc 240:
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820148657

The max I got was 2160 9-9-9-24-1T 1.5v. I couldn't go higher because I hit my bclk wall.


----------



## coolhandluke41

prepping the Champ ..Performix Plasti Dip Turquoise Silver Chameleon


----------



## tatmMRKIV

That looks wild! Awesome that you can still see the lettering


----------



## coolhandluke41

yeah ,that's the best part I think ,hope it won't peel but if it does you can do touch up sprays


----------



## Kimir

That look awesome


----------



## 636cc of fury

Looks great CHL, Plasti dip is the only way to go


----------



## hotrod717

Looking to pick up ram for my upgrade to x99 and stuck between type of kits.
- 2800c16 1.2v seems like there may be some of room there in speed and latency,considering voltage, at very reasonable price
OR
3200c15 1.35v binned sticks at premium price.

What ddr4 seems to be the best for the money? Is it a risk to go for low voltage sticks hoping to pull out a nice overclock or go for binned sticks at a hefty premium price?

Is x99 Champion as good or better than RVE?

Definitely trying to stretch the dollar.


----------



## sabishiihito

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hotrod717*
> 
> Looking to pick up ram for my upgrade to x99 and stuck between type of kits.
> - 2800c16 1.2v seems like there may be some of room there in speed and latency,considering voltage, at very reasonable price
> OR
> 3200c15 1.35v binned sticks at premium price.
> 
> What ddr4 seems to be the best for the money? Is it a risk to go for low voltage sticks hoping to pull out a nice overclock or go for binned sticks at a hefty premium price?
> 
> Is x99 Champion as good or better than RVE?
> 
> Definitely trying to stretch the dollar.


Are you more interested in 24/7 OC or just bench stable stuff? If the former, 4x4GB Hynix-based DDR4-2400C15 or C16 kits have shown enormous price/performance ratio and overclockability.


----------



## hotrod717

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sabishiihito*
> 
> Are you more interested in 24/7 OC or just bench stable stuff? If the former, 4x4GB Hynix-based DDR4-2400C15 or C16 kits have shown enormous price/performance ratio and overclockability.


I spend most of my rig time benching, but prefer to find a ram oc I don't have to worry about too much and generally stick with it.
From what I've read and been told Hynix is were it's at. Unfortunately it doesn't seem like identifying ic's is as easy as it was on DDR3.
What make and models are surely Hynix?


----------



## lilchronic

I have the G.Skill Ripjaws CL15 3000Mhz hynix @ 3200Mhz CL15 1.4v on the x99 soc champion


----------



## Sam OCX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hotrod717*
> 
> What ddr4 seems to be the best for the money? Is it a risk to go for low voltage sticks hoping to pull out a nice overclock or go for binned sticks at a hefty premium price?


If you're talking about Hynix then, on average, the low-binned stuff clocks as well as 2800C14, 3000C15 and 3200C16 kits. However, on low bins you can also encounter Micron or Samsung chips, which, when unbinned, are pretty tragic clockers.

If it was my choice, I would go for the 2666C13 version of HyperX Predator. It is guaranteed to be Hynix and has tougher specs compared to 2800C14, 3000C15 and 3200C16 (hence clocks a bit better than all those kits, on average).


----------



## sabishiihito

ADATA Z1 4x8GB DDR4-2400C16 sticks are quite interesting


----------



## hotrod717

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sam OCX*
> 
> If you're talking about Hynix then, on average, the low-binned stuff clocks as well as 2800C14, 3000C15 and 3200C16 kits. However, on low bins you can also encounter Micron or Samsung chips, which, when unbinned, are pretty tragic clockers.
> 
> If it was my choice, I would go for the 2666C13 version of HyperX Predator. It is guaranteed to be Hynix and has tougher specs compared to 2800C14, 3000C15 and 3200C16 (hence clocks a bit better than all those kits, on average).


Thanks for that. Had my eye on Kingston Predator, but wasn't sure which ic they where sporting. Trying to get into x99 on a budget.


----------



## Silent Scone

The Predator kit is a really great kit for the money. I wouldn't necessarily recommend it for flash benching, but they hold their own reasonably for 24/7









This is with 1.4v - C15-16-16-39 1T 3200


----------



## tatmMRKIV

Ithink the rve and champion are equall, rve is probably easier since it doesnt have gigabytes bios.


----------



## rt123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tatmMRKIV*
> 
> Ithink the rve and champion are equall, rve is probably easier since it doesnt have gigabytes bios.


Lol.
This is so true.

Currently running a Z97 Gigabyte board for the Big XTU challenge.
Can confirm, the UEFI is ****.


----------



## tatmMRKIV

I hate that schiit. I am not even participating in that comp, gigabyte ia too much a pita to tune. Esp memory which is what i like doing. Like i am going in my other nonPC hobby cuz i am having such bad luck with gigabyte champion.

I am waiting on the asrock x99 itx board to drop, it has an oc socket and asrock is usually the best for memory
If u want an rve though let me know as i have one i wont charge much for. I have it taped up for let prep but i dont think i am going to keep x99 long enough to bother prepping for freeze. With broadwell-k and my lack of 3d benching interest i am thinking of liquidating my x99


----------



## rt123

I'm on the fence about X99.

Since DDR4 is still new & the best IC are still available/being discovered its good news for someone who doesn't own good DDR3 PSC like me.
And the other good thing is Higher physics scores for 3d.

But the big downside is, its harder to bin & sell rejects of $1000 chips then to do the same with $300 ones.

I'll shoot you a PM if I need a Mobo if I decide to go X99. Thank you for the heads up.


----------



## tatmMRKIV

If I did 3D more I'd be nuts about it, but I don't really care for OCing GPUs, atleast competitively, its too much of a money game. I'd rather spend the money on ram.
ddr4 is fun but asus screwed everyone over with their pending patent on the OC socket so if you wanted to enjoy descent memory OCs you would have had to have one of their boards, and then from my understanding they were never really that great at OCing memory. atleast compared to asrock or gigabyte.

as far as mem goes its usually Asrock then Gigabyte(with their cutdown mobos) then asus

not that asus is particularly bad or anything they just don't beat asrock at psc or gigabyte with hynix


----------



## sabishiihito

This 32GB ADATA kit can boot into Windows just fine 3000 11-13-15-16-1T, I just can't get them to pass more than a couple of loops of 32M. I guess that might be asking a bit much of double-sided sticks. Either way, they seem really strong.


----------



## hotrod717

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sabishiihito*
> 
> This 32GB ADATA kit can boot into Windows just fine 3000 11-13-15-16-1T, I just can't get them to pass more than a couple of loops of 32M. I guess that might be asking a bit much of double-sided sticks. Either way, they seem really strong.


I saw you played with HyperX predator 2666c13. What are your thoughts? Better than 3000c15 for ocing/ best performance?


----------



## sabishiihito

Definitely better than the Ripjaws 4 3000C15 kit I have (which will probably find a new home soon). Less volts for 3000C11 (1.72v vs 1.80v).


----------



## hotrod717

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sabishiihito*
> 
> Definitely better than the Ripjaws 4 3000C15 kit I have (which will probably find a new home soon). Less volts for 3000C11 (1.72v vs 1.80v).


3000c11 is the sweet spot for ddr4 and haswell-e right now?


----------



## tatmMRKIV

3200 c11 is
theres a c9 3000 profile on one of the LN2 bios for gigabyte champ


----------



## 636cc of fury

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tatmMRKIV*
> 
> I hate that schiit. I am not even participating in that comp, gigabyte ia too much a pita to tune. Esp memory which is what i like doing. Like i am going in my other nonPC hobby cuz i am having such bad luck with gigabyte champion.
> 
> I am waiting on the asrock x99 itx board to drop, it has an oc socket and asrock is usually the best for memory
> If u want an rve though let me know as i have one i wont charge much for. I have it taped up for let prep but i dont think i am going to keep x99 long enough to bother prepping for freeze. With broadwell-k and my lack of 3d benching interest i am thinking of liquidating my x99


Giga Champ is super easy to tune, imho much easier than r5e, the key on the Giga is to save a profile for when you fail to train.


----------



## tatmMRKIV

Ok, I see,


----------



## centvalny

Not bad...



http://imgur.com/jjIq6AH





http://imgur.com/b533XRg




http://imgur.com/IfWKT4D


----------



## centvalny

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tatmMRKIV*
> 
> ddr4 is fun but asus screwed everyone over with their pending patent on the OC socket so if you wanted to enjoy descent memory OCs you would have had to have one of their boards, and then from my understanding they were never really that great at OCing memory. atleast compared to asrock or gigabyte.


I don't think so


----------



## hotrod717

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *centvalny*
> 
> I don't think so


I agree. Just because they say " patent pending" does not preclude anyone else from making one of their own. Since it is Intels chip and design. I don't believe Asus has a very strong case to preclude anyone from designing a similar socket. " Patent Pending" only means that someone has applied for a patent, doesn't mean it was granted or that they have exclusivity.
I do product design and have a few patents pending myself. It isn't cut and dry, costs a lot of money and you basically need a specific type of attorney in Washington fighting on your behalf. Asus' case would be much stronger if it was a process related patent on a new product. Adding some pins to an existing product to take advantage of what Intel designed is hardly a strong case for exclusivity.


----------



## tatmMRKIV

I just mean it set everyone else back by like 6months
Or was it just production time that kept the other companies from releasing anything?


----------



## Sam OCX

The "OC socket" is not that big of a deal for companies to throw their main R&D resources at it. This and the 5-6 figure (re-)development cost is the reason why they still make most boards with "normal" LGA2011-3.

Been fooling around with some SODIMM modules during the weekend:


----------



## tatmMRKIV

Theres corsair c15 3200 for 710 on newegg now


----------



## sabishiihito

.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tatmMRKIV*
> 
> Theres corsair c15 3200 for 710 on newegg now


Way too much, Ripjaws 4 3200C15 is down to $429 and 3200C16 to $399.


----------



## tatmMRKIV

I know thats what I was thinking. If I sold my 3333 kit for 600 i'd buy them to return them lol. just to see what the fuss about dom plats are about. I want the orange 3400. but there is no way in hell that I would pay close to that much for ddr4 that isn't cherry at this point. I wouldn't pay more than 600 or so for anything anymore really. theres no point. I paid 600 for my c16 3333 kit at launch and that was the most I have ever spent on a kit of ram.

i want to sell these and buy ES sticks xD
or atleast something that isn't so abstract. I guess I should wait till I freeze them though. having 2 completely different performing sticks blows


----------



## sabishiihito

I honestly don't know what is supposed to be so special about Dominator Platinum DDR4, they don't use flat timings even at the high speeds (3200 15-17-17, 3200 16-18-18, 3000 15-17-17) and cost $200+ more than competing brands.


----------



## tatmMRKIV

well its almost double the price. From the blipps I hear from the people that have them, they DO OC pretty well, and usually have some nice headroom, but that could be luck, I don't know why they are so much looser there, I had initially thought it might be so they could use either samsung or hynix, but are samsung capable of 3200 c15?

Do we need to reexamine samsung perhaps?

one day I am gonna bin ICs and I will finally understand what the fish is going on here.

I really think its just as more comes out theres a larger pool of ICs to find enough better ones to make the kits or.. just as they progress they fine tune the manufacturing process or how it goes...

I just want to have a kits of perfect ICs someday

It's what 2000$ for the Jig to bake the ICs onto the PCB?


----------



## Devildog83

Well one of my 4 Gb sticks of Trident-X 2400 ram is bad. Worked well and I have no idea what happened but I am on 1 stick now. Looks like I will be searching for new stuff.


----------



## coolhandluke41

some frosty's/G3240


----------



## hotrod717

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *coolhandluke41*
> 
> some frosty's/G3240





Now there are some nice frosty pics!
I need to start cover more like that. Was a bit worried freezing cpu last time with build up on vrm heatsinks and the ram.


----------



## coolhandluke41

yeah ,by far I get the best results with cotton(shop towels)/TP ,I can disassemble the rig and bench again in few hours


----------



## rt123

Spent my whole day Yesterday chasing 3000C11 with my 2666C13 HyperX's. DRAM voltage was set to 1.74V in BIOS. No tweaks & it Win 7.









40/40



Pushed till 3030Mhz with more with BCLK



45/45



I am an amateur when it comes to OverClocking RAM so any feedback is appreciated.


----------



## coolhandluke41

looking good man


----------



## sabishiihito

Looks great man


----------



## rt123

Thanks guys.

I have 2 questions

1) How do I bin individual sticks.? Common sense would dictate to put a single stick & find out the best voltage for it, but I want to be sure if this is how its done.

2) A question pertaining to the SOC Champion in particular. Any advice on which VL voltages to adjust. I know VL6 is Uncore Supply Voltage, what about the rest. Have seen people play with VL4 & 5 but don't know what to do.


----------



## sabishiihito

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rt123*
> 
> Thanks guys.
> 
> I have 2 questions
> 
> 1) How do I bin individual sticks.? Common sense would dictate to put a single stick & find out the best voltage for it, but I want to be sure if this is how its done.
> 
> 2) A question pertaining to the SOC Champion in particular. Any advice on which VL voltages to adjust. I know VL6 is Uncore Supply Voltage, what about the rest. Have seen people play with VL4 & 5 but don't know what to do.


1) Splave has a great guide on overclocking MFR DDR4 and how to bin individual sticks: http://overclocking.guide/x99-ddr4-memory-overclocking-guide

Can't answer 2) since I've not touched a Gigabyte X99


----------



## rt123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sabishiihito*
> 
> 1) Splave has a great guide on overclocking MFR DDR4 and how to bin individual sticks: http://overclocking.guide/x99-ddr4-memory-overclocking-guide
> 
> Can't answer 2) since I've not touched a Gigabyte X99


Thank you.
+ Rep.

Hopefully someone chimes in about the Giga VL thing.


----------



## 636cc of fury

First time in the 54's for me









8 Pack binned cpu, is not only a monster on core (6630) but IMC is probably the best I have ever used.



http://imgur.com/iGUl55d





http://imgur.com/7H4aE3I





http://imgur.com/mHDcimv


----------



## sabishiihito

Snagged a kit of ADATA XPG DDR4-3300 from NewEgg. These were the same price as Ripjaws 4 3200C16.


----------



## coolhandluke41




----------



## sabishiihito

They're a bit disappointing so far to be honest, they won't boot 3000C11 under 1.70v for one thing.


----------



## Motley01

Uh oh... should have went with the G.Skills. Hmmmmm

I'm running the Ripjaws 4x4GB DDR4 2800 at 2988Mhz at 1.6v


----------



## Sam OCX

Tested the 2666 version of the Ballistix recently:



It seems better on MHz/volt compared to its predecessors, and the sticks can almost do 1600 in quad now. But what is extremely annoying is the voltage tolerance which is even worse than before: MemTest fails with anything above 1.37V and 32M fails with anything above 1.42V.

   

 

Who knows, maybe one day with better binning we'll see Micron to replace Hynix on 3200C15 sticks...


----------



## Sam OCX

Got a set of Kingmax 2800C14 Nanos to play a couple of days ago. Some quick 32M tests:


----------



## richie_2010

Hi guys i wanted to ask your opinion as to the ram i should accept. I had to rma a 6gb set of corsair dom gts 2200 at 8 8 8 24 hypers as they were no longer booting. They would either beep or allow the bios to go through its checks n stop at the graphics card check ?
anyway ive been offered these two CMT8GX3M2A1866C9 gts or
CMZ8GX3M2B2133C10 vengance

Which ones do you think i should accept or do you think i shouldnt

Oh the model for mine is
TR3X6G2000C8GT


----------



## hotrod717

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *richie_2010*
> 
> Hi guys i wanted to ask your opinion as to the ram i should accept. I had to rma a 6gb set of corsair dom gts 2200 at 8 8 8 24 hypers as they were no longer booting. They would either beep or allow the bios to go through its checks n stop at the graphics card check ?
> anyway ive been offered these two CMT8GX3M2A1866C9 gts or
> CMZ8GX3M2B2133C10 vengance
> 
> Which ones do you think i should accept or do you think i shouldnt
> 
> Oh the model for mine is
> TR3X6G2000C8GT


Neither are a decent replacement or comparable.


----------



## richie_2010

i was thinking that so that's why i haven't decided. i was hoping corsair George or Joesph would be available to help but they have been offline for a few days.
i when they offered the vengeance i asked them is there no way of getting a set within the dominatrix family and that's what they came up with

what do you think would be comparable to them


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *richie_2010*
> 
> i was thinking that so that's why i haven't decided. i was hoping corsair George or Joesph would be available to help but they have been offline for a few days.
> i when they offered the vengeance i asked them is there no way of getting a set within the dominatrix family and that's what they came up with
> 
> what do you think would be comparable to them


This is what I would expect, at the very least, back from the RMA:

*http://www.newegg.ca/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820233660*


----------



## richie_2010

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrTOOSHORT*
> 
> This is what I would expect, at the very least, back from the RMA:
> 
> *http://www.newegg.ca/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820233660*


that is similar to what i was thinking thanks


----------



## sabishiihito

The ADATA 3300C16 need a lot of volts for 1600MHz Cas12.


----------



## By-Tor

I have a 2400mhz 2x4gb kit of G.Skill Trident X memory.

Can I add a 2x8gb kit of 2400mhz, G.Skill Trident X memory on the same motherboard without issue?

Or would it be best to just go with a second 2x4gb kit?


----------



## coolhandluke41

if you going to add more RAM- make sure they are same density/timings/(IC)


----------



## By-Tor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *coolhandluke41*
> 
> if you going to add more RAM- make sure they are same density/timings/(IC)


They are, just the size difference.

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820231589

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820231587

Thanks


----------



## rt123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *By-Tor*
> 
> They are, just the size difference.
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820231589
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820231587
> 
> Thanks


Density = Size.

That said I used to run 1 1GB module & 1 500mb module on my Mobo during the old DDR2 days on Pentium Dual core, not sure you can do that on DDR3.


----------



## hotrod717

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *coolhandluke41*
> 
> if you going to add more RAM- make sure they are same density/timings/(IC)


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *By-Tor*
> 
> They are, just the size difference.
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820231589
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820231587
> 
> Thanks


LOLZ.


----------



## Sam OCX

Some new PI 2200C7 in the house:


----------



## By-Tor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rt123*
> 
> Density = Size.


Duh...... lol

thanks


----------



## coolhandluke41

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sam OCX*
> 
> Some new PI 2200C7 in the house:


what PCB ?

EDIT ; I just received this from ebay ,they don't look like much


----------



## By-Tor

If I were to add another 2x4gb kit of the same ram, what are the chances they would all 4 run at 2400mhz?

I put all four sticks of my sammies in, but cant get them to run at 2400mhz together. Each pair will run at 2400mhz with out an issue and even had both pairs up to 2700mhz.


----------



## coolhandluke41

if you bought another/"same" kit of RAM make sure this four digits are the same on bought kits

example


----------



## By-Tor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *coolhandluke41*
> 
> if you bought another/"same" kit of RAM make sure this four digits are the same on bought kits
> 
> example


I'll be ordering from newegg and really know way to check before ordering if they will match what I have now..

For only $5 more they have the same 16gb Trident X kit in 2800mhz CL12. NVM its a 8gb kit.


----------



## sabishiihito

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *coolhandluke41*
> 
> what PCB ?
> 
> EDIT ; I just received this from ebay ,they don't look like much


Does ST vs KO PCB make that much of a difference?


----------



## coolhandluke41

I have more luck with KO version ,it seams like all the quality IC end up on KO,hopefully someone more knowledgeable can comment on it


----------



## Sam OCX

Most of the 2200C7 kits I had or seen can be classified as "average", at best, I was very lucky to get what I did. Both kits are based on ST PCB, by the way.

KO8155 PCB is usually the indicator of better quality ICs compared to ST, but I believe that specs/batch still come foremost.


----------



## sabishiihito

ADATA Z1 3300C16 XMP settings pass Hyper Pi 32M at DDR4-3333.


----------



## Woomack

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sam OCX*
> 
> Tested the 2666 version of the Ballistix recently:
> 
> 
> 
> It seems better on MHz/volt compared to its predecessors, and the sticks can almost do 1600 in quad now. But what is extremely annoying is the voltage tolerance which is even worse than before: MemTest fails with anything above 1.37V and 32M fails with anything above 1.42V.
> 
> ...
> 
> Who knows, maybe one day with better binning we'll see Micron to replace Hynix on 3200C15 sticks...


I have similar results ( posted last month or something ). Can make them run @3000 12-12-12 or 13-13-13 at ~1.4V but they're losing stability above ~1.435V and won't even boot at 1.5V+. Generally it's nice memory and I hope that we will see something more soon.


----------



## Sam OCX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sam OCX*
> 
> Some new PI 2200C7 in the house:




Tested these four sticks individually on LN2 tonight. Had absolutely no issues with handling, no CB or CBB.


----------



## tatmMRKIV

Ddr4 hynix is not MFR correct? I think people in the frozen section are confused.

I think ko are more likely to freeze well, they use less v than st from what i have read.
My only psc i kept are ko-8117

I got a tsai pot.


----------



## Don_Dan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tatmMRKIV*
> 
> Ddr4 hynix is not MFR correct? I think people in the frozen section are confused.


DDR3 "MFR" are H5TQ4G83MFR or H5TC4G83MFR, DDR4 "MFR" are H5AN4G8NMFR.


----------



## tatmMRKIV

Yeah i got confused cuz the manufacturer stamp is hynix sk


----------



## Sam OCX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sam OCX*
> 
> Tested these four sticks individually on LN2 tonight. Had absolutely no issues with handling, no CB or CBB.


Two best sticks put together:


----------



## coolhandluke41

@tatmMRKIV .. MFR is Hynix variation (different IC density ,characteristics then say CFR or BFR)

@ Sam ,no surprise ,they(2200c7 bin/ST) usually do pretty good under cold ,still not as good as KO tho,got to admit that binned pair holds pretty good


----------



## Sam OCX

More binning:




single channel:

 

dual channel:


----------



## coolhandluke41

^^ what's the reason for switching from VI to VII ?,..vid. was a nice extra effort


----------



## sabishiihito

I don't think any product in Corsair's Dominator Platinum DDR4 lineup is safe from Samsung ICs.

[]





What's more, they can easily do the spec of the 3000C14 and 3300C16 SKUs


----------



## Sam OCX

Wow, I would be royally pissed if I paid $700 for a high-rated kit and got Samsungs. Can they, at least, run 1500 CL11 or 1600 CL12 with lots of voltage?

Luke, I ran the M6I with mems on LN2 for four days straight, 16+ hrs per day. At the end of day 4 I had some cold issues and I thought the board is tired. Swapped to a fresh M7I only to have the same so it must have been the mem.


----------



## Silent Scone

Meh, DSR them then surely? I'm sure they'll do something respectable for practical use. Hell, C14 3000 if HCI stable is pretty respectable at a given voltage.


----------



## tatmMRKIV

Id consider freezing them just for kicks and giggles, but dom plats cant really be frozen too easily if at all. Well with hs on they could but no quad channel on the sock champ

Im just thinking there may be some progress in their freezing capabilities since launch.

Anyone know if there are/will be, ddr4 G.Skill pi series? Or some more oc oriented lineup like the pi serires?


----------



## Sam OCX

Some G.Skill 2400C14 Samsung:


----------



## Splave

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tatmMRKIV*
> 
> Ddr4 hynix is not MFR correct? I think people in the frozen section are confused.
> 
> I think ko are more likely to freeze well, they use less v than st from what i have read.
> My only psc i kept are ko-8117
> 
> I got a tsai pot.


KO-8155 is considered best because its a "double copper content" pcb compared to the others.

DDR4 hynix is MFR but not the same MFR as DDR3


----------



## tatmMRKIV

Forsure, my k0-8117 were the only ones i got to c6 2800+, i got another kit off websmile showing up tomorrow or the next day and i am pretty sure i still got enough LN to test them.

Thanks for the specifics though, i really appreciate it.

These are 8117 as well.
Good to know though, I will keep an eye out for 8155 c6 2000


----------



## coolhandluke41

crazy deal (thanks JB )
4x4GB DDR4-3400 C16 for $330 and a free 120GB SSD
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820144760&cm_re=ddr4-_-20-144-760-_-Product


----------



## Kimir

Sweet, if I were to go on X99 and was in the US, I'd take that. Free SSD for bench drive is also great lol.


----------



## tatmMRKIV

Only white and blue are left.. I had to hop on that one xD
jees thats half what I paid for my ripjaw 4 3333 kits

321.98 after everything


----------



## sabishiihito

Jumped right on that one, time to offload some more DDR4 kits


----------



## rt123

Had to get the white one.









What kind of performance can we expect here guys.?
3200C11 doable.??

Of course nothing is guaranteed till someone tests it.


----------



## tatmMRKIV

3200 c11 is probably going to be a binning task just like c15 3200.
At the price they are i doubt c11 3200 is gonna be easy.

hell i am curious whether or not they are hynix, at that price.

C12 3200 all day though i bet


----------



## sabishiihito

Can Samsung even do 3400 16-18-18 with 1.35v? Actually I guess I can test those Dominator Platinum 3200C15 and see.


----------



## rt123

I need to find time to see if my HyperX 2666C13 can match these specs. If they can't than these _*might*_ be a better bin.


----------



## tatmMRKIV

Not even samsung particularly, i just dont see why theyd charge so low when every other 3400 kit is what 700+?

Honestly, curious if they arent something entirely different

@ rt 3400 seemed like a difficult bin to me, i havent been able to do it yet with either of the chips i had at any voltage


----------



## sabishiihito

The 2666C13 sticks are pretty ridiculous with the flexibility of speeds/timings they can run.


----------



## tatmMRKIV

Hmm i may have to try out one of those kits then.

Anyone know if the toshiba ICs they are using in the new SSDs will ever filter into ram?


----------



## rt123

The only justification for this price is a pricing error. Would have bought more if the color wasn't White. White RAM is gonna be tough to re-sell.

For the price, HyperX 2666 is the best thing I have seen.

Btw, Gskill does have a better bin than these Geil, http://www.gskill.com/en/product/f4-3400c16q-16grkd

@tatmMRKIV My HyperX 2666 do 3000C11 @ 1.74V in Bios. Definitely a good buy.


----------



## Kimir

Pricing error, I'm not sure.
Apparently this kit goes at less than 300€ in Germany, from my search to find it in a shop in EU.


----------



## rt123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kimir*
> 
> Pricing error, I'm not sure.
> Apparently this kit goes at less than 300€ in Germany, from my search to find it in a shop in EU.


Hmnn.
But even if these are Samsung, why would you sell it so cheap.

Only other place I see these in US
https://www.ple.com.au/ViewItem.aspx?InventoryItemId=618879
Price isn't far off from Newegg or yours.


----------



## tatmMRKIV

The g.skill are tighter but if you notice on the geil, voltage is specified from 1.2v-1.35v

So you never know these might be as tight

I figured they would have some new micron or something.
At the price i dont have an issue desinking them to find out though.

Just at that price they have to be cutting costs somewhere you would think.


----------



## rt123

1.2V is probably the SPD Voltage for the SPD speed of 2133Mhz. Gskill ones have those on the Spec sheet too.


----------



## tatmMRKIV

Yeah you are right, they wrote down 1.2-1.35 in the newegg description but the pic clearly shows its 1.35v on the stick

Yeah they are probably looser, than 3400 but tighter than c16 3333, ever so slightly.

Definitely not c11 3200 if thats the case

Should be interesting freezing mems though if they are hynix. If i had more money id buy a white kit also, but i just bought 2 60% topre keyboards, first was hhkb pro 2 but its gonna take forever to get here, so i ordered a fc660c with grey keys. I was just gonna novatouch mod the hhkb but even with current rebated 150 is too much to just throw away like that. And then having to drill into the hhkb doesnt sound to thrilling.

Is geil at all affiliated with g.skill? I was reading puzzling comments in a FS thread once calling the particular sticks geil heatsinked . If so maybe these are reject g.skills?


----------



## sabishiihito

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rt123*
> 
> The only justification for this price is a pricing error. Would have bought more if the color wasn't White. White RAM is gonna be tough to re-sell.
> 
> For the price, HyperX 2666 is the best thing I have seen.
> 
> Btw, Gskill does have a better bin than these Geil, http://www.gskill.com/en/product/f4-3400c16q-16grkd
> 
> @tatmMRKIV My HyperX 2666 do 3000C11 @ 1.74V in Bios. Definitely a good buy.


They can do this too


----------



## rt123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sabishiihito*
> 
> They can do this too


Nice...

Although I assume 3000C11 is faster.?


----------



## sabishiihito

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rt123*
> 
> Nice...
> 
> Although I assume 3000C11 is faster.?


Not sure, Splave's guide suggests 3200C12 is the best timing/frequency combo.


----------



## rt123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sabishiihito*
> 
> Not sure, Splave's guide suggests 3200C12 is the best timing/frequency combo.


Didn't think that 200Mhz would have been enough to offset going from CL 11 to 12.
I guess not.


----------



## sabishiihito

Let's just shoot for 3200C11 and call it a day


----------



## tatmMRKIV

I have c12 3200 @ 1.63v i want dat c11 3200.
Or atleast a kit that works together right, having 2 sticks that top out at 1.63v and 2 that are good for much more but dont need it.

I hope i can find atleast 2 sticks to use in conjunction with my voltage hoes

If i havent already said it here, i am gettin a binned 5960x in the next few hours n then its freezy time. I will see if these sticks i have will do 3400


----------



## richie_2010

could anyone advise on how to fix this.

tested 2 sticks of ram in pc seperatly in all slots and it boots
placed them intogther and it boots but only shows 2gb

reset bios used mem ok nothing

im soo puzzled


----------



## sabishiihito

Newer UEFI on RVE drop channels a lot, I think what changed since 1001 is the Auto setting for DRAM Training. I think AUTO defaults to "Enabled" which will close down a channel if any problems are detected as opposed to the older ones which I think Auto defaulted to "Ignore" resulting in more BD/BF codes but if it boots you always get all channels.


----------



## Sam OCX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rt123*
> 
> Although I assume 3000C11 is faster.?


From my experience, 1500c11 is around 0.6-0.8s faster compared to 1600c12. However, I'm testing at low uncore (<4000) and at high uncore the situation might be different.


----------



## rt123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sam OCX*
> 
> From my experience, 1500c11 is around 0.6-0.8s faster compared to 1600c12. However, I'm testing at low uncore (<4000) and at high uncore the situation might be different.


My common sense suggests, the same thing should happen at higher uncore.

Still, I'll try to get some runs in at 45/45 later tonight for a comparison.


----------



## tatmMRKIV

Ill check 5ghz uncore once i get everything set up and dialed in. New monitor and new cpu all in one day. Lots to do

I decided to hook the sock champion to my caselabs "bench" and used close cell foam underneath. Figure itll save some time and improve stability over just having the board on the neoprene. Also leaves something to hold up my 780tis


----------



## tatmMRKIV

sorry for dbl but.. the Geil sticks just arrived xD


----------



## rt123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tatmMRKIV*
> 
> sorry for dbl but.. the Geil sticks just arrived xD


That was quick.
1-day shipping.?

Also fire em up & show us what they can do. Mine will probably get here on Monday.


----------



## tatmMRKIV

nah I live in az which is super close to newegg's CA warehouse, they ship ontrac so everything just gets here next day as long as I order like before 5pm probably\

Bout to swap em out right now









LOL no XMP.. AGAIN
straight to code 50
I need to OC cpu probably and update bios

They light up blue though

yours are gonna light up white I guess

BE CAREFUL WHEN INSTALLING
do not push down on the acrylic piece. it WILL move. use the metal on the ends to securely fasten them
Also they have a different PCB than my g.skills
gonna desink them in a bit I want to make sure they arent defective first.

super easy to desink you can seel half the ICs arent even contacting the HS fully


----------



## coolhandluke41

1 day/ontrac shipping =>2 days to post

IC ?


----------



## tatmMRKIV

I am having the worst time trying to run them, I was gonna try taiphoon burner and big surprise it doesn't recognize the IC

I am gonna try and make a little headway before I tear it apart.
Atleast OC them without the XMP see how they react to voltage

something isn't cooperating though, I am gonna try the F4g bios as I am on F4i

it might run xmp settings after you tune the chip but it is not doing it out of the box.


----------



## coolhandluke41

picture ?

P.S. start with one stick ,what bios are you on ?


----------



## tatmMRKIV

the leds are cool they breathe. Sorta independently

F4i sofo uploaded.

Switching to the f4g if i cant do xmp in the next few minutes


----------



## rt123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tatmMRKIV*
> 
> 
> the leds are cool they breathe. Sorta independently
> 
> F4i sofo uploaded.
> 
> Switching to the f4g if i cant do xmp in the next few minutes


Try F4y too while you are at it.
And also 125 strap.


----------



## tatmMRKIV

strap 125 was what it went to automatically. 125 is no fun for me ever... I don't know where to start distributing voltage for 125 blk..

I had f4y befor trying F2 again and F1b


----------



## rt123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tatmMRKIV*
> 
> strap 125 was what it went to automatically. 125 is no fun for me ever... I don't know where to start distributing voltage for 125 blk..
> 
> I had f4y befor trying F2 again and F1b


I read somewhere that you have to be on 125 strap for frequencies greater than 3000Mhz to work on DDR4.

Try
1.45 Vl4
1.5 Vl5
1.45 Vl6
+0.300 SA

And try to run 40/40.
Vcore/Vcache/Vccin will be chip dependant obviously.

_Also please set the Dram voltage manually after enabling XMP. I have noticed that enabling XMP doesnt automatically set the Dram voltage to 1.35V._


----------



## tatmMRKIV

Thanks i will try those i am updating to f4g now l. Lol didnt work oh well i desinked it no idea what ic this is


----------



## coolhandluke41

set the rated timings 16-18,..1.35v~1.55v @3200 100 strap

edit ; leave all others Auto


----------



## coolhandluke41

Samsung









http://www.samsung.com/global/business/semiconductor/file/product/DS_4GB_4G_D_DDR4_Samsung_Spec_Rev141.pdf


----------



## tatmMRKIV

Can someone rummage through their tests to see what descent samsung subtimings are? Please & thanx


----------



## rt123

Hmnn.

So can anyone tell me what's up with Samsung on DDR4.?

We know Double Sided Samsung DDR3 is good. Why is the performance there on DDR4.?

Edit:-

@tatmMRKIV http://www.overclock.net/t/1268061/ocn-ram-addict-club-gallery/5160#post_23840201


----------



## coolhandluke41

they do just fine ,the only down side to it is that they just not as good as Hynix ,if you can live with that that's money saved


----------



## tatmMRKIV

are there going to be any other ddr4 IC for overclocking? Or is this all theres gonna be?

i dunno the question I have is difficult to word. I just don't know the exact process of ICs being deemed ram ICs or GPU ICs or ssd ICs
are they the same? different? are they implemented in X before they are introduced to Y?


----------



## rt123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *coolhandluke41*
> 
> they do just fine ,the only down side to it is that they just not as good as Hynix ,if you can live with that that's money saved


Okay. So Hynix has stepped up their game. And Samsung is in the Wonder Ram phase of DDR4.

Also,
http://www.xtremesystems.org/forums/showthread.php?290648-HyperX-Predator-DDR4-Memory


----------



## coolhandluke41

here is woomack's review
http://www.overclock.net/t/1268061/ocn-ram-addict-club-gallery/4930#post_23590025


----------



## tatmMRKIV

lol I errored up a new world record 4924mhz @ c15 LOL 1.4 v

I took a break now, grabbed a beer, now Ima try a proper go at this.


----------



## tatmMRKIV

I am having the same wierd issue it posts then crashes right before the gigabyte / bios entry pausescreen

freaking annoying.
I even tried auto tuning and it crashed. I worry about this chip...


----------



## coolhandluke41

play with RAM voltage and start with 4 7 7 not 4 6 6

EDIT; found one screene of my 3000c15 Samsung I tested with first bios release,they also did [email protected] think ,to bad I can't help you more - don't have my CPU anymore


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## tatmMRKIV

I'll take note of that for later I am going back to my g.skill for now and gonna try and wrangle a cpu OC. These giels just weren't fun.

What are you playing with nowadays than?

... crap.. well it went better but it needs work, i got crap to do unfortunately.


----------



## richie_2010

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tatmMRKIV*
> 
> I'll take note of that for later I am going back to my g.skill for now and gonna try and wrangle a cpu OC. These giels just weren't fun.
> 
> What are you playing with nowadays than?
> 
> ... crap.. well it went better but it needs work, i got crap to do unfortunately.


On a set of dominators i have i keep getting error code 50 on my crosshair v Put one in it works put 2 in poof dont like it. seems these are dead aswell


----------



## tatmMRKIV

What timings? They may just need to be loosened up from degradation. I suggest testing them individually without using xmp


----------



## sabishiihito

Seems Samsung-based DDR4 *can* run at 3400MT/s, but I can't get even these fairly high binned Dominator Platinum 3200C15 to do it with 1.35v. Not sure what kind of binning Geil is doing, or if it's just a Gigabyte/MSI thing.


----------



## tatmMRKIV

Im gonna take a crack at it soon.
I am playing with 125blk right now

This chip is amazing!
1.2v for [email protected] 100blk 35uncore
1.22 for IBT


----------



## tatmMRKIV

Passes XTU with these settings.


----------



## CL3P20

SOC Champion

5820k

Kingston MFR, C16 3200

*one stick refuses 3200 so C11 3k is whats best

XTU 4.5/4.5 cap for giga comp



1.66v would go no tighter



quick C12 test @ 1.45v


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CL3P20*
> 
> SOC Champion
> 5820k
> Kingston MFR, C16 3200
> 
> *one stick refuses 3200 so C11 3k is whats best
> 
> XTU 4.5/4.5 cap for giga comp
> 
> 
> 
> 1.66v would go no tighter
> 
> 
> 
> quick C12 test @ 1.45v


Nice,

im struggling to get past 1580 Marks for the 4Ghz challenge. Any tips ? should i be using windows xp ?


----------



## coolhandluke41

^^ this bench doesn't benefit all that much from RAM timings (this time around ),I wouldn't sweet over the RAM timings/frequency ,my 2c
and no XP

P.S. hopefully I get new chip before this com. is over


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *coolhandluke41*
> 
> ^^ this bench doesn't benefit all that much from RAM timings (this time around ),I wouldn't sweet over the RAM timings/frequency ,my 2c
> and no XP
> 
> P.S. hopefully I get new chip before this com. is over


well you got 4 more days to submit scores for the 4ghz challenge.

im bout to try windows xp and also trying the rt 7 lite for windows 7 os. Im currently running on windows 10 maybe thats my problem.


----------



## coolhandluke41

might want to play with XTU settings and voltages,W7


----------



## CL3P20

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *CL3P20*
> 
> SOC Champion
> 5820k
> Kingston MFR, C16 3200
> 
> *one stick refuses 3200 so C11 3k is whats best
> 
> XTU 4.5/4.5 cap for giga comp
> 
> 
> 
> Nice,
> 
> im struggling to get past 1580 Marks for the 4Ghz challenge. Any tips ? should i be using windows xp ?
Click to expand...

I cant give away all my goods..  but i can say this..

rules for 4ghz specify only CPU speed and RAM speed... not cache/uncore.. 

As for XTU.. its AVX.. which is affected by RAM bandwidth. Certain timings are for latency... where others can increase bandwidth efficiency and provide higher score. I run Win10 as well.

**edit - if you touch XTU settings.. you will have a bad time. XTU does not allow for uncore higher than set CPU multi... so ... fail! Do it from the BIOS.


----------



## coolhandluke41

w10 is better for XTU ?


----------



## CL3P20

Im scoring higher.. dont know if its just my W7 builds... but so far efficiency is a few points higher. I will say I think W7 is more tolerant of RAM errors though, which may help for runs on the brink of stability...

*no OS tuning on W10, build 9843 or whatever the first release was... just load net2.0-4.0, chipset, GPU driver and XTU.. good to go.


----------



## rt123

Its definitely his OS install.

My probably half corrupted Win 7 install, gives me 1631 points.


----------



## tatmMRKIV

Where can one grab that win 10 version? I have a free 120gb ocz ssd to deflower.

... or i can just do a clean win 7 pro.
I had alot of fun untill the damn thing forced an update on me and tripped the DRM and all the update BS.


----------



## rt123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tatmMRKIV*
> 
> Where can one grab that win 10 version? I have a free 120gb ocz ssd to deflower.
> 
> ... or i can just do a clean win 7 pro.
> I had alot of fun untill the damn thing forced an update on me and tripped the DRM and all the update BS.


http://windows.microsoft.com/en-us/windows/preview-iso

Gotta SignUp for a Microsoft account, takes a couple of minutes.

Or you could Torrent it, but its free, so why would anyone.


----------



## lilchronic

Thats what im on now. Build: 10074. cant even get 1600 Marks. guess im guna try build 9841


----------



## lilchronic




----------



## rt123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*


Almost caught up to Cl3p20.
Nice.

What was it.? The OS.?


----------



## lilchronic

yeah it was the os.

Now im having trouble getting past 1660

Cl3p20 i need some more good's


----------



## rt123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> yeah it was the os.
> 
> Now im having trouble getting past 1660
> 
> Cl3p20 i need some more good's


Okay, thanks.


----------



## lilchronic

memroy does not seem to help at all


----------



## CL3P20

Make sure your screen shots are valid... 4006mhz = fail bud.

Nice improvements. It's hell squeezing every point after


----------



## lilchronic




----------



## CL3P20

Nice job! We will see how those scores hold once the real nuts start sub'ing!


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CL3P20*
> 
> Nice job! We will see how those scores hold once the real nuts start sub'ing!


lol that's what im worried about.


----------



## Mikecdm

Its bound to happen, just give it some time.


----------



## 636cc of fury

Stop trolling Mike, and drop bombs


----------



## sabishiihito

I remember some guys earlier in the thread were looking for new retail double-sided Samsung DDR3, NewEgg has Ripjaws Z 2400C9 back in stock: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820231521


----------



## tatmMRKIV

JEEZ http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=2R8-0003-00008&cm_re=avexir-_-2R8-0003-00008-_-Product
I really want to get these...

I literally just bought MFR off websmile though X_X
havent even had time to mess with it.


----------



## rt123

What's with the sudden DDR3 resurgence plot from the manufacturers today.

I ain't buyin anymore DDR3.


----------



## tatmMRKIV

IKR I have 2 people, who are as near as I can figure, waiting on their paychecks to get my 4790K. and then all dis stuff... I JUST bought samsung ddr4
And sold ALL my ddr3
Only IC that I could use is probably samsung but my PSC are so much faster so not much a point. The MFR I got should be good enough to have some fun with and learn MFR i dunno it was 75-85$ this 3100 is 270... JUST SUCH A HIGH BIN!
and the MFR I got are probabaly more than enough to keep me busy, I am gonna grab a 4770K for some 5ghz 32m and thats the last I am messing with ddr3 as near as I can figure, untill 5770k atleast. Assuming they aren't deciding to go with DDR4


----------



## Bal3Wolf

Probly because of the 1366 xeons being so cheap now lots of people putting some money into their old x58 the xeons match up really well to the newer cpus i bought a x5675 and it overclock to 4400 on 1.344 vcore then i spent 90 bucks and added 12gigs of ram to it i get 1044 points on cinebench with it pretty decent for a 5 year old cpu.


----------



## tatmMRKIV

is c9 2400 even feasible on x58? no way c12 3100 is

sticks we are talking about are modern

probably just continueing to bin them cuz they are still relevant, untill intel stops producing ddr3 based boards

might just be clearing out stock.
found a box of sorted ICs

Avexir hasn't really got transitioned into ddr4 yet AFAIK I don't think they have released any ddr4 with anything we would consider interesting


----------



## rt123

Next gen(Skylake-K) is probably gonna be DDR4 or at least I hope.








I already have Samsungs, but the Avexir's are reallyyyy tempting.

Anyways I'm gonna sell all my Z97/mainstream stuff at the end of the month after giving it a final spin & grabbing all points I can.
Gonna use that cash for next gen GPU or DDR4. I am so not gonna miss the PSC equivalent of DDR4, was too late for DDR3.

Just stick to your PSCs, they are best for almost all scenarios. A backup Samsung kit can take care of the rest. I wouldn't hold anymore stuff.


----------



## Bal3Wolf

DDR3 will still be big for probly 1.5 to 2 more years ram slowly dies out heck dd2 is still being made older computers gota have ram just like the newest and greatest.


----------



## tatmMRKIV

I heard ddr4 won't be comeing to the lower tier for 2 gens but that was almost a year ago, so it could have changed.

Bal3 pretty sure we are talking about the extreme oc sticks, and not ddr3 as a whole.

My next thing is to try n sell my 780Ti KPE cards and decide which x99 board I am keeping... I still havent powered my RVE or x99 OCF on.... I been getting too low offeers on the OCF 150 for a brand new board is way too low..
after that is geils I'd probably try n return them but you cant usually return things that you got with bundled or free items at newegg
I just don't need them I have hynix. and its not really feasible to do 3400 xmp settings on a daily use PC cuz its 127.5 blk and just I don't have a setup for high blk and high enough cpu just seems like you have to choose one or the other.. My 4.6ghz oc with 3400 was BSoD after surfing and etc for a half hour I think. I don't recall, anyhow it wasn't gonna work.


----------



## rt123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bal3Wolf*
> 
> DDR3 will still be big for probly 1.5 to 2 more years ram slowly dies out heck dd2 is still being made older computers gota have ram just like the newest and greatest.


We were mainly discussing High-end DDR3.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tatmMRKIV*
> 
> I heard ddr4 won't be comeing to the lower tier for 2 gens but that was almost a year ago, so it could have changed.
> 
> Bal3 pretty sure we are talking about the extreme oc sticks, and not ddr3 as a whole.
> 
> My next thing is to try n sell my 780Ti KPE cards and decide which x99 board I am keeping... I still havent powered my RVE or x99 OCF on.... I been getting too low offeers on the OCF 150 for a brand new board is way too low..
> after that is geils I'd probably try n return them but you cant usually return things that you got with bundled or free items at newegg
> I just don't need them I have hynix. and its not really feasible to do 3400 xmp settings on a daily use PC cuz its 127.5 blk and just I don't have a setup for high blk and high enough cpu just seems like you have to choose one or the other.. My 4.6ghz oc with 3400 was BSoD after surfing and etc for a half hour I think. I don't recall, anyhow it wasn't gonna work.


Well Skylake-K is _*rumored*_ to have both DDR3-L & DDR4 support. Intel skipped Broadwell on Mainstream, so there is a chance the next platform will be DDR4.

X99, the answer is easy, keep the Champion. Gigabyte's BIOS occasionally makes me want to smash stuff, but the performance & performance/dollar is wild on that board.

Try & return the Geil's, might charge you a restocking fee.
Did you open the SSD, if not, then they will let you return it.

I returned a GPU after using it for 20 days. They accepted it, since I didn't use the free game voucher that it came with.


----------



## tatmMRKIV

That's interesting I hadn't heard that. I was curious if I would see any boards with ddr4 and ddr3 slots

Yeah I opened it I have all the packaging and stuff though, never powered it on, might be able to...

Cuz these are descent but is there a point in having samsung, when I have c12 3200 hynix? I don't think so.
I dunno I might be able to sell them but I dont want to deal with getting knocked down to like 40$ less than what I paid

that giga board I like OCing with but the bios is annoying and getting into the bios can be a huge issue at times. I dunno If you mistep on this board and can't post or get into windows, getting in the bios can be TERRIBLE.

I just wonder if I might save time or just have more fun on the RVE never played with it so never found out
I am gonna make sure it works then list it this month I suppose then.

I still want to try and grab a new OCF with the oc socket, and maybe MSI if they get something. otherwise am still really tempted by that ITX board asrock released. boards so small you could probably have some real fun with mem. especially since I have pairs of sticks


----------



## rt123

Damn.
You opened it.

Give the RVE a shot, maybe it gives you less headaches.

If there are gonna be any new boards,they'll be announced at Computex.


----------



## tatmMRKIV

I am looking at their site and I think I can still return it, just have to return the whole combo

Well I think they are just putting them in their existing top end stuff. Asrock threw them in everything

How much longer you think till next "big boy" processor series will be out

I mean I guess amd zen is still ahead but I dunno if they can catch up at this point


----------



## rt123

Call the Customer Service & see what they say.

Do you have any source on the Asrock stuff. First I have heard of it.

We should be getting a mainstream upgrade, possibily Skylake-K, later this year. Rumours point to around September.

No upgrade on the 2011-3 platform this year, Broadwell-E or Skylake-E, whatever we get, is coming next year.


----------



## tatmMRKIV

10-4 I was just gonna do it cuz I can but I'll call.
I noticed a peculiar logo on one of their boxes they were advertising a few months back on FB and it was X OC socket

no idea if its hit the shleves yet. I would assume so since its up to 360$ from 240ish

rhis ITX has an OC socket http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813157588&cm_re=asrock_x99-_-13-157-588-_-Product

and i think this one but I am not sure i think the usb3.1 are the ones that have it http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813157534&cm_re=asrock_x99-_-13-157-534-_-Product does now too, if I can sell my asrock OCF Ill probably grab one or both if the price stays that low for long enough.


----------



## rt123

I really don't think that any of Asrock's X99 Mobos have the OC Socket.

Or they would have advertised it more. Given it to some elite to break a bunch of records.


----------



## sabishiihito

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rt123*
> 
> I really don't think that any of Asrock's X99 Mobos have the OC Socket.
> 
> Or they would have advertised it more. Given it to some elite to break a bunch of records.


Looks like at least a few do: http://www.asrock.com/feature/USB3.1/


----------



## rt123

Well color me surprised. I missed that.


----------



## centvalny

It looks nice



http://imgur.com/WbGVJ37


----------



## tatmMRKIV

Yeah they just announced it a month or so ago, this is te first time i saw a board with it for sale, probably still releasing them.

@cent did u get one? Hows it run, its hynix right?


----------



## sabishiihito

The new Micro Center-exclusive EVGA branded memory is by G.Skill....WUT


----------



## tatmMRKIV

O_O WHAT IS THAT?! I MUST BUY!
Is it available online/?

nvm I read motherboard in my head...

Umm the mems seem weak? For us atleast

and entering into ddr3 this late in the game is almost comical


----------



## sabishiihito

They have DDR4 too:

http://www.microcenter.com/product/444421/16GB_DDR4-2800_(PC4-22400)_CL16_Desktop_Memory_Kit_(Four_x_4GB_Memory_Modules)

Picked up a kit today, it's Hynix









Now, to find a way to get rid of these Samsung Geil LUCE sticks I have...


----------



## rt123

Return it if you haven't opened it. Easy.


----------



## sabishiihito

well I've already returned a bunch of stuff to NewEgg this year, don't want to get banned or anything lol


----------



## rt123

Ohh..


----------



## tatmMRKIV

They are nice sticks aesthetically. And there have been alot of white builds lately so i think yoh should be able to sell them


----------



## centvalny

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tatmMRKIV*
> 
> @cent did u get one? Hows it run, its hynix right?


I'm pretty sure its Hynix..waiting for it


----------



## sabishiihito

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *centvalny*
> 
> I'm pretty sure its Hynix..waiting for it


You never know with Corsair though, anything they have up to DDR4-3300 C16 can be Samsung


----------



## rt123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tatmMRKIV*
> 
> They are nice sticks aesthetically. And there have been alot of white builds lately so i think yoh should be able to sell them


Mine are gonna go back.
I don't have much returns with Newegg.

Unfortunately, this isn't the case with Amazon.


----------



## tatmMRKIV

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820144760&cm_re=ddr4-_-20-144-760-_-Product
WOW check out whazt the changed the deal to.. what the hell. I feel ripped off. good thing I just gotta ship my stuff back

320 for the sticks + a 240GB ssd now WOW...


----------



## teamrushpntball

Sorry if this has been posted, but how is everyone liking the Geil Luce memory? Trying to decide between it and the new EVGA stuff at Microcenter. Almost exact same price and similarly spec'd.

And from what I've read so far try and avoid Samsung IC's and hopefully get Hynix? Which the EVGA sticks are right?


----------



## tatmMRKIV

the ggeil will be better than the evga but

THAT ASIDE http://www.ncix.com/detail/g-skill-ripjaws-4-series-ddr4-ee-108728.htm
450 for g.skill c16 3400 O.O HEAVY BREATHING

MUST FIND CASH!!!!
if it is samsung I will be upset

found cash... hope I won't be upset!


----------



## teamrushpntball

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tatmMRKIV*
> 
> the ggeil will be better than the evga but
> 
> THAT ASIDE http://www.ncix.com/detail/g-skill-ripjaws-4-series-ddr4-ee-108728.htm
> 450 for g.skill c16 3400 O.O HEAVY BREATHING
> 
> MUST FIND CASH!!!!
> if it is samsung I will be upset
> 
> found cash... hope I won't be upset!


Thanks for the input. Ordering some off Newegg tonight.


----------



## tatmMRKIV

I just ordered the 3400 g.skill for 391 after exchange rates... LOL I am gonna have to start buying things at the NCIX canada site if it costs over a few hundred bucks I am saving 50+$ AND its cheaper than the c15 3200 kit after that.. I really hope they are on par with or slightly better than the c15 3200s

and not samsung, I am really worried though Part#: F4-3400C16Q-16GRBD I think they are blue sticks, and they might also be samsung.. O.O I guess time will tell... unlessI end up cancelling the order and just grabbing some c15 3200

before u decide on those geils, if you are into OC I think these are really good if they are the sticks sab or whoever was talking about http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820104526&cm_re=ddr4-_-20-104-526-_-Product

like I said in my previous posts 3400 is really not realistic to run 24/7

hmmm... i see some spainish website saying the timings are 16-18-18-3x so... Probably cancelling the order...


----------



## sabishiihito

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tatmMRKIV*
> 
> I just ordered the 3400 g.skill for 391 after exchange rates... LOL I am gonna have to start buying things at the NCIX canada site if it costs over a few hundred bucks I am saving 50+$ AND its cheaper than the c15 3200 kit after that.. I really hope they are on par with or slightly better than the c15 3200s
> 
> and not samsung, I am really worried though Part#: F4-3400C16Q-16GRBD I think they are blue sticks, and they might also be samsung.. O.O I guess time will tell... unlessI end up cancelling the order and just grabbing some c15 3200
> 
> before u decide on those geils, if you are into OC I think these are really good if they are the sticks sab or whoever was talking about http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820104526&cm_re=ddr4-_-20-104-526-_-Product
> 
> like I said in my previous posts 3400 is really not realistic to run 24/7
> 
> hmmm... i see some spainish website saying the timings are 16-18-18-3x so... Probably cancelling the order...


http://www.gskill.com/en/product/f4-3400c16q-16grbd

I figured G.Skill would eventually have to start doing this, too expensive to bin only Hynix for 3400 and too much potential profit in using Samsung.


----------



## tatmMRKIV

at this point I am either going to wait till someone confirms the orange corsair are hynix, or for newegg to get some g.skill c16 3400 in stock
both those say they are special sorted ICs atleast the g.skil says the 3400 are and doesn't say the c15 3200 are on the webpage promoting them in january...

probably going for one of the g.skills though, unless corsair changed their crappy PCB layout. I like to freeze my memory.... and corsair had that crap on the top of their pcbs for the light bar, that interfered last I remember

I am probably keeping my 3333 kit... its nice afaik... and I have no idea how to price it anymore... fanless model hasn't been sold in months... and c16 3300 or 3200 took a dive in price.

... I don't think g.skill makes c16 3400 anymore.. I think I am gonna have to buy atleast 1 c15 3200 kit


----------



## sabishiihito

Yeah G.Skill 3400C16 seems to have disappeared from all online shops...shortage of good Hynix?


----------



## tatmMRKIV

gotta wonder at this point...
I wish one of these ram companies sold some more purpose built sticks
like can't they sell some stick with HS that xome off super easy and are actually hand binned ICs

Seems like the only sticks that could be good sell out and disappear as quickly as they appear


----------



## sabishiihito

I think we'd better start figuring out how to clock Samsung


----------



## tatmMRKIV

IKR otherwise we need to make some sort of storefront like silicon lottery, pool for a large bulk order of c15 3200 kits or those hypers you have and keep the best for ourselves and sell off the rest xD


----------



## rt123

A more practical option

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820101068&cm_re=klevv_ddr4-_-20-101-068-_-Product

Although they are supposed to have Higher Bin according to their site, not available on Newegg though.

http://www.klevv.com/eng/klevv/cras.do

The only concern after buying these is the quality of the Bin & reselling if it fails to meet the expectations.


----------



## centvalny

Apacer commando 3200









Probably not for US though











http://imgur.com/qzwWKM3





http://imgur.com/WOb2VsF



Apacer binning



http://imgur.com/nwYLNyq





http://imgur.com/LSbxNgv





http://imgur.com/ggxTNwO


----------



## tatmMRKIV

nah c15 3200 are more likely to continue to be hynix(though it is hynix... I dunno those timings are loose for hynix IMO) and the g,skills are 430 a set these klevv are 480. Also klevv are looser

If klevv's price reflected investment it might be reasonable..

i dunno anyone know the price of bulk ICs for hynix and samsung? is samsung half the price or something?

@ cent: yeah I wish! ur just gettin my hopes up...

Apacer gaming doesn't even have a distributor here, last I checked. It was all business hardware

UGH 3480 CRAAAAAAAPPPP

I guess I am just going to save my money till something that doesn't suck comes available 0.O
(I wanted apacer ever since i saw shimanos? 4ghz MFR records xD)
@ cent what is YOUR (lol my bad) c11 3200 bin for quad channel? I found single channel


----------



## rt123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *centvalny*
> 
> Apacer commando 3200
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Probably not for US though


Wait is that some sort of Hotswapable IC or just a picture from factory.?









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tatmMRKIV*
> 
> nah c15 3200 are more likely to continue to be hynix(though it is hynix... I dunno those timings are loose for hynix IMO) and the g,skills are 430 a set these klevv are 480. Also klevv are looser
> 
> If klevv's price reflected investment it might be reasonable..
> 
> i dunno anyone know the price of bulk ICs for hynix and samsung? is samsung half the price or something?


All Klevv's are Hynix.

The best bet right now seems to be the Orange Dominators. But $1000.

But on the other hand, all other 3400 Mhz IC are gone. Kingston seems to be sampling some as ES to Overclockers.


----------



## tatmMRKIV

well I am looking at 8x c17 3333 ES from kingston for a straight across trade for my rve, on the condition they do c11 3200 @ 1.7 v

the orange doms also won't freeze well on soc champs with the dimm sspacing...
Iotherwise I need to try and bribe websmile to buy the c16 3400 kit off the german site that has them and pay him and etc but that seems like I'd be imposing so thats the last resort for sure


----------



## sabishiihito

Man I bet those will be sweet. I wonder if Kingston is ever going to release a retail bin higher than 3000C15.


----------



## tatmMRKIV

I dunno, I wonder about kingston sticks, they actually go low cas and medium mhz so they could scale to approx c17 3333 or c16 3200 or whatever.
Wasn't it you with the 2666 patriot kit that went to c12 3200 1.72 v?

technically I am looking at 4 c11 3200 sticks + spares because there's no warranty


----------



## rt123

@tatmMRKIV Are you talking about buying these.?

http://www.corsair.com/en-us/dominator-platinum-series-16gb-4-x-4gb-ddr4-dram-3400mhz-c16-memory-kit-cmd16gx4m4b3400c16

I am a bit confused here.


----------



## tatmMRKIV

I was considering it, but then someone PMd me about some ES sticks that I am sure I'd much rather have. Still might get them eventually but it will be a ways off
they just... I dont see how I could freeze them.. so Cherry ICs = USELESS

I'd probably buy 2 c15 3200 kits and bin them together with my 3333 kit to make something, before that corsair nonsense...

otherwise I am just gonna wait till the next wave of stupid expensive bins come around


----------



## rt123

Okay...


----------



## sabishiihito

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tatmMRKIV*
> 
> I dunno, I wonder about kingston sticks, they actually go low cas and medium mhz so they could scale to approx c17 3333 or c16 3200 or whatever.
> Wasn't it you with the 2666 patriot kit that went to c12 3200 1.72 v?
> 
> technically I am looking at 4 c11 3200 sticks + spares because there's no warranty


I still have the HyperX 2666C13 that did 3200C12 1.705v, 3000C11 1.72v. Honestly I'm not sure why I'm OCDing over getting some better Hynix sticks (and ending up with a crapload of Samsung in the process).


----------



## tatmMRKIV

I think you are pretty much set, with them. Only stick that could be better are probably the c15 3200 g.skill or something more expensive, but even then they are throwing samsing in everything these days.

I would not be surprised if those corsair orange kits had samsung in them. They have the 16-18-18 timings and they did it with one of the slightly lower bins

If my sticks actually matched id probably be less intent on finding some.


----------



## centvalny

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tatmMRKIV*
> 
> technically I am looking at 4 c11 3200 sticks + spares because there's no warranty


3200 C11 @ 1.7V 32m pass probably can come from any 3000+ bin/brand Hynix, but from 16 pcs, gskill 3200 c15/16 I can only found 1 stick and another stick with 1.7V+

Most of C15 can do 3300 C12 all tight though



http://imgur.com/biV4Y5I





http://imgur.com/OtSIzUk


----------



## coolhandluke41

I don't get what's with everyone trying to find 3200c11 ...in my opinion the latest gen is not capable of running four sticks 3200c11 on air (cold CPu -yes but not on air ) or em I missing something ?

P.S. there are retail kits available that can run 3200c11+ on AIR (cpu cold )


----------



## centvalny

I think 3200 C11 capable sticks can make up a kit that potentially bench @ 3350+ C12 all air and can stand 1.675V+


----------



## tatmMRKIV

My motivation has to do with my unwillingness to buy 20 different memory kits again... I figure if i can find some that do that then i wont have to worry about buying any other sticks untill a new IC comes out
supposing that a new IC will come out
As long as there are 2 out of 8 or hell 1 i will be ok. I mean i got that board for a good price 8 es sticks are totally worth it for me..
I might still grab a set or 2 of c15 3200.

I got into overclocking after pi sticks had been discontinued for a while. i missed all the ddr3 so i am going to go overboard this release

Sorry for rambling. My AC is out n i cant sleep

Oh n theres a sale at corsair. 10% off with code flash10 i am tempted so bad to buy the orange sticks. Good thing code isnt active yet


----------



## coolhandluke41




----------



## sabishiihito

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tatmMRKIV*
> 
> My motivation has to do with my unwillingness to buy 20 different memory kits again... I figure if i can find some that do that then i wont have to worry about buying any other sticks untill a new IC comes out
> supposing that a new IC will come out
> As long as there are 2 out of 8 or hell 1 i will be ok. I mean i got that board for a good price 8 es sticks are totally worth it for me..
> I might still grab a set or 2 of c15 3200.
> 
> I got into overclocking after pi sticks had been discontinued for a while. i missed all the ddr3 so i am going to go overboard this release
> 
> Sorry for rambling. My AC is out n i cant sleep
> 
> Oh n theres a sale at corsair. 10% off with code flash10 i am tempted so bad to buy the orange sticks. Good thing code isnt active yet


I've been trying that Corsair code myself, looking at their Facebook posting about it, it doesn't look like it's working for anyone.


----------



## tatmMRKIV

It's live now.
And the orange sticks are eligible
so 900$ instead of 1000.

5$ shipping

I am gonna wait to hear about the ES sticks though... I HIGHLY doubt they are gonna sell out of those... even with 10% off


----------



## sabishiihito

Well I got my NewEgg RMAs for the Geil sticks approved. I did bite on the Corsair sale, but opted for something I'm fairly sure will be guaranteed Hynix, the 3000C14. I hope I'm not wrong as I think I did manage that spec with the 3200C15 Samsungs....


----------



## tatmMRKIV

Yeah the es sticks do c12 3200 at 1.5v hes testin c11 3200 now. I am probably not buying the corsairs


----------



## rt123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tatmMRKIV*
> 
> Yeah the es sticks do c12 3200 at 1.5v hes testin c11 3200 now. I am probably not buying the corsairs


Sound awesome. But I am skeptical, why would anyone sell that.?


----------



## tatmMRKIV

He told me kingston is releasing the 3333 sticks retail soon, so i imagine he works for them or is atleast very close.
also hes in uk so price for things can be wierd.
He said hes giving me 8 cuz theres no warranty though. So its 4 with spares


----------



## centvalny

3200 C12 @1.5V would be awesome!


----------



## rt123

HyperX 3333, rings a Bell.









http://www.xtremesystems.org/forums/showthread.php?290648-HyperX-Predator-DDR4-Memory

http://www.xtremesystems.org/forums/showthread.php?290214-Kingston-HyperX-DDR4-3333-MFR

Tapakah got 3000C11 @ 1.58V.
http://abload.de/img/1500c11_158v_32m_x99xm5uit.png

Good to know they are actually gonna go retail.


----------



## tatmMRKIV

Nice, i remember seeing some things back in december like one of the WRs made with the soc champ was done on khx433 or whatever

yeah i am definitely happy that this opportunity was given to me. Pretty sure that is about as good as it gets. XD

Definitely good for what my plans are.


----------



## rt123

Well do hook us up with your source if these things don't make it to retail.

Because you know, there is no such thing as a sure thing.


----------



## tatmMRKIV

I would have already, i just dont want anyone seeing my post and hassling them, i dont know the policies on es ram but with cpus its pretty hairy so i wouldnt want to do anything to get them into trouble.


----------



## centvalny

Those 3333 ES sticks only existed/binned for HyperX OT CES '15


----------



## tatmMRKIV

Ook, so these are the ones that only very few ran c11 3200 ?

I just dont know anything about ES policies are they allowed to be sold and etc? Or is that just for cpus


----------



## sabishiihito

I've tested retail Corsair and ADATA 3300 sticks before and they had issues even doing 3200C12, so I'm skeptical about the upcoming Kingston 3333. Seems ES is always way better.


----------



## emissary42

some "new" stuff


----------



## rt123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tatmMRKIV*
> 
> I would have already, i just dont want anyone seeing my post and hassling them, i dont know the policies on es ram but with cpus its pretty hairy so i wouldnt want to do anything to get them into trouble.


I understand.
I was only gonna try to get ES sticks if we never get a retail 33333Mhz bin. Not now.


----------



## 636cc of fury

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tatmMRKIV*
> 
> Ook, so these are the ones that only very few ran c11 3200 ?
> 
> I just dont know anything about ES policies are they allowed to be sold and etc? Or is that just for cpus


I know Perica had four that ran 3200 c11, and Allen had maybe 6 or so, so I hope its from one of them . . .


----------



## tatmMRKIV

thanks for the info, CHL help me deduce they were from HoT 2015, and I figured out they are from someone who works at kingston.


----------



## sabishiihito

FInally some Hynix-based Corsair DDR4. Fresh from Taiwan.












First test DDR4-3000 11-12-15-15-1T Super Pi 32M [email protected], lowest of any retail sticks I've tested.


----------



## coolhandluke41

^^^ nice dude









also this was posted today on FB , looks pretty good


not 100% sure but I think this was all air


little pricey


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## sabishiihito

Yeah 3333 is too expensive, the price gap between 3333 and 3300 is ridiculous. With the NewEgg 10% off coupon this weekend, the RIpjaws 3300 were $465 or so.


----------



## tatmMRKIV

yeah WOW I am glad I got my sticks at launch for 599. Thats the lowest I have seen them, and I still don't feel I overpaid, really. Despite all the new sticks and price reductions.

The ES are showin up tomorrow, was told they did c12 tights 3300mhz individually with the hungriest stick wanting 1.61v on rve.









Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!






http://imgur.com/yh5pvIK





gonna have alot of fun on air, I got maybe 5L of ln2 left so I doubt theres much I can do with that
probably gonna get my ln2 tank refilled in 2 weeks

EDIT:
OH NOES
http://gigabytedaily.blogspot.com.au/2015/05/gskill-announces-ddr4-3666mhz-kit-only.html


----------



## rt123

It's Samsung IC on those 3666 Ripjaws.

I expect HyperX to announce their 3333Mhz kit at Computex & probably cheaper than Gskill.


----------



## tatmMRKIV

Yeah c18 is pretty lose i am gonna end up trying to import those c16 3480 apacers if they arent too much, assuming no us available kits are rated for that


----------



## rt123

I looked into getting Apacers a couple of days back.
Can't even find a shop that has the higher end Bins listed.


----------



## tatmMRKIV

I never saw any desktop kits of ddr3 in the US, and even then i think there were only 2 shops that had them in china or russia. I wanted some c12 2933 apacer cuz that was the only kit other than g.skill capable of 4000+


----------



## 636cc of fury

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tatmMRKIV*
> 
> I never saw any desktop kits of ddr3 in the US, and even then i think there were only 2 shops that had them in china or russia. I wanted some c12 2933 apacer cuz that was the only kit other than g.skill capable of 4000+


plenty of kits are 4000+ mhz capable just need the right board (Impact or LN2). I have run 32M at 4000 for the lulz . . . in single channel . . . . soooo sloooowww









I used a single stick of 2400 c11 Kingston CFR for the above and it came in a four pack from newegg, so nothing cherry picked all retail.


----------



## tatmMRKIV

This was when they first broke the 4000 mark, now i am sure the team group kit i got off websmile for 70euros would do it.


----------



## Splave

ddr4 I suggest kingston all the way! the best in my tray by far


----------



## tatmMRKIV

Yeah kingston is awesome. I just got my first sticks too hot to bench. A/C is out... T-T
They alive though. Tested that

Damn air conditioner

Maybe i should try n move my setup in the spare room where there is ac... but the watercooling and the lack of QDC is a recipe for a bad time


----------



## sabishiihito

A few more tests.

*DDR4-3200 [email protected] Hyper Pi 16M* (this was supposed to be 32M, will have to re-run)


*DDR4-3333 [email protected] Hyper Pi 32M*


----------



## Sam OCX

Got another set of Crucial values recently, has Micron C9BDG.

 

Clocks much like D9RGQ/D9RGV but doesn't even POST at 1333MHz or higher.

 

Also got 2133C14 HyperX Fury.

 

Is Hynix-based but doesn't like high voltage (1.6+ at 1500 and 1.3+ at 1600).


----------



## muhd86

http://valid.x86.fr/eiis47

crucial balastic value ram 4gb stick oc to 2400mhz 1.56 volts ....interesting indeed .

does any one here have hyperx fury 1600mhz 8gb sticks , i plan to do 32gb with 4 sticks , wanted to know do they over clock well , i mean can we do 2200 / 2400mhz on them or not .

i find it very strange that value sticks over clock the most ..


----------



## Sam OCX

I believe the 1600C9 version of Fury to be still based on Micron D9QBJ. If this is still the case, you should be able to get them up to 1100-1200MHz using CL10 or CL11.

It is absolutely normal that the lower end modules overclock the best, percentage-wise. Don't forget that all the expensive stuff is pretty much the same memory that is guaranteed to overclock up to certain speeds.


----------



## muhd86

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sam OCX*
> 
> I believe the 1600C9 version of Fury to be still based on Micron D9QBJ. If this is still the case, you should be able to get them up to 1100-1200MHz using CL10 or CL11.
> 
> It is absolutely normal that the lower end modules overclock the best, percentage-wise. Don't forget that all the expensive stuff is pretty much the same memory that is guaranteed to overclock up to certain speeds.


emm thanks can i over clock all 4 sticks as they would be 8gb modules so in total 32gb .

a modest over clock of say 2200 / 2400mhz ought to be enough with out adding more voltages of course .

what timings should i u use a / an example would be appreciated


----------



## tatmMRKIV

Asrock announced their release of the new x99 ocf today. Soon


----------



## rt123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tatmMRKIV*
> 
> Asrock announced their release of the new x99 ocf today. Soon


Where.?


----------



## lilchronic

I want one


----------



## tatmMRKIV

On facebook.


----------



## rt123

I see.


----------



## lilchronic

Extra pins though ?


----------



## tatmMRKIV

Last i heard a
It had the xsocket like the itx board


----------



## 636cc of fury

OC socket confirmed on the newest revision of the OCF.


----------



## sabishiihito

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *636cc of fury*
> 
> OC socket confirmed on the newest revision of the OCF.


The game is afoot! Now we have the Asus boards, the newest Gigabyte "Champion" series, the MSI X99A with USB3.1 refresh and these.


----------



## tatmMRKIV

my geil return just went through, yay, now just a few days to wait for the nmoney to go back and Ill probably get a OCF when they drop. Hopefully its easier to mess with than the champion. mem is challenging due to the fact you have to do ALL THE TIMINGS for EVERY stick

I'd be able to test alot faster if not for that..
I have no idea why they incorporate that into their bios.


----------



## Sam OCX

Got to test the 2x8GB 1600C11 G.Skills the other day. I must say, I was impressed with the results given the <100€ price.


----------



## sabishiihito

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sam OCX*
> 
> 
> 
> Got to test the 2x8GB 1600C11 G.Skills the other day. I must say, I was impressed with the results given the <100€ price.


I don't suppose it's possible to determine if these use 4Gbit MFR or BFR is it?


----------



## Sam OCX

They are actually 4Gbit BFR, MFR is much larger.


----------



## sabishiihito

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sam OCX*
> 
> They are actually 4Gbit BFR, MFR is much larger.


I didn't think 4Gbit BFR could do those timings at those clocks. Seems its possible to bin for 2666C11 and 2800C12.


----------



## Sam OCX

The problem with 4Gbit BFR is that it's extremely temperature sensible. After I added a fan to my sticks I could drop the stable voltages by as much as 0.08V and stable tRCD by as many as 3 values (16 to 13 at 1333).
I'm not sure if any makers, beside Kingston, will bother with generating new specs to accommodate these new ICs so you'll only see them on low-end stuff.


----------



## sabishiihito

Hmm, so it's likely the current 8GB sticks clocked 2666C11, 2666C12 and 2800C12 are still using MFR. I thought MFR was EOL.


----------



## tatmMRKIV

I was told they would be using some micron in their lower bins, fyi. And they dont have any samsung, or any plans to work with it.


----------



## marmott

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sabishiihito*
> 
> Hmm, so it's likely the current 8GB sticks clocked 2666C11, 2666C12 and 2800C12 are still using MFR. I thought MFR was EOL.


it's possible to achieve these specs with BFR, just not as easily as with MFR.

The now discontinued 2800 C12 for HyperX that used MFR: KHX28C12T2K2/8X with 12-14-14 @1.65V

The current 2800 C12 kit that uses BFR : HX328C12T2K2/8X with 12-15-15 @1.65V

MFR 4Gbit is gone for around a year now, I would be surprised if you could still find a lot of it.


----------



## sabishiihito

Stuff like Trident X 4x8GB DDR3-2666 11-13-13 is still available. That has to be MFR doesn't it?


----------



## coolhandluke41

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *marmott*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *sabishiihito*
> 
> Hmm, so it's likely the current 8GB sticks clocked 2666C11, 2666C12 and 2800C12 are still using MFR. I thought MFR was EOL.
> 
> 
> 
> it's possible to achieve these specs with BFR, just not as easily as with MFR.
> 
> The now discontinued 2800 C12 for HyperX that used MFR: KHX28C12T2K2/8X with 12-14-14 @1.65V
> 
> *The current 2800 C12 kit that uses BFR : HX328C12T2K2/8X with 12-15-15 @1.65V*
> 
> MFR 4Gbit is gone for around a year now, I would be surprised if you could still find a lot of it.
Click to expand...

are they SS or DS ?

EDIT; NVM


----------



## marmott

yep, with 4Gbit chips 4GB modules are SS and 8GB modules are DS.

I don't think there are any 2Gbit DDR3 memory chips manufactured right now, everything is 4Gbit. And 8Gbit DDR3 chips will probably never going to be mainstream.

DDR4 is starting with 4Gbit (4GB SS / 8GB DS modules) and transitioning to 8Gbit (8GB SS / 16GB DS modules). Eventually 4Gbit chips will stop being produced, time to keep your good MFR DDR4!!


----------



## fat4l

Hi guys.
My friend is building a new rig based on z97 and he is seeking for some advice regarding ddr3.
The best possible for gaming rig
16gb ram(for future games?)
If possible red or combination of red/black
Still available
2400Cl10,2666cl11,2800cl12,2933cl12 is what I see now. (It will be used with highly clocked 4790k so mem controller has to handle the speed and I'm not sure if 2933 is that easy)

Any idea what's the best solution?
Thx


----------



## rt123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tatmMRKIV*
> 
> my geil return just went through, yay, now just a few days to wait for the nmoney to go back and Ill probably get a OCF when they drop. Hopefully its easier to mess with than the champion. *mem is challenging due to the fact you have to do ALL THE TIMINGS for EVERY stick*
> 
> I'd be able to test alot faster if not for that..
> I have no idea why they incorporate that into their bios.


Actually if you goto the Advance Memory Settings & change the, "Memory Timing Mode" to "Manual".
You will have to enter timings for only one stick, & everything else will be copied. Just the way we are used to.

Also did you get your ES sticks yet? Waiting to see how those perform.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fat4l*
> 
> Hi guys.
> My friend is building a new rig based on z97 and he is seeking for some advice regarding ddr3.
> The best possible for gaming rig
> 16gb ram(for future games?)
> If possible red or combination of red/black
> Still available
> 2400Cl10,2666cl11,2800cl12,2933cl12 is what I see now. (It will be used with highly clocked 4790k so mem controller has to handle the speed and I'm not sure if 2933 is that easy)
> 
> Any idea what's the best solution?
> Thx


Gaming rarely sees any benefits from Faster memory, unless you are running an APU.

Get the GSkill TridentX Series, those are sexy Red/black colored. Stick to 2400C10 or 2666C11, should be plenty. Any faster & you might just be throwing away your money.


----------



## sabishiihito

Ripjaws 4 3200C16 down to $299 at NewEgg, prices getting crazy low now.


----------



## centvalny

HyperX 2666 C13



http://imgur.com/Jno52xk





http://imgur.com/zWQmNrl





http://imgur.com/4wjzyAF


----------



## coolhandluke41

nice Dumo


----------



## sabishiihito

Those are some low volts for 3000C12! Will have to see if any in this stack of 2666C13 can do the same.

[EDIT] Mine need considerably more juice


----------



## fat4l

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rt123*
> 
> Get the GSkill TridentX Series, those are sexy Red/black colored. Stick to 2400C10 or 2666C11, should be plenty. Any faster & you might just be throwing away your money.


Now the question is, whats better ?
For ~the same~ price you can get some 2400CL10 and 2666CL11 kits.








Another question, whats better? 4x4GB or 2x8GB ?
(it's for i7 [email protected])


----------



## centvalny

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sabishiihito*
> 
> Those are some low volts for 3000C12! Will have to see if any in this stack of 2666C13 can do the same.


Cross brand binning..



http://imgur.com/XZTbqBq


----------



## rt123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fat4l*
> 
> Now the question is, whats better ?
> For ~the same~ price you can get some 2400CL10 and 2666CL11 kits.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Another question, whats better? 4x4GB or 2x8GB ?
> (it's for i7 [email protected])


2666C11.
Shouldn't matter if you do 4x4GB or 2x8GB. Unless you intend to overclock the RAM, in which case 4x4GB would be better .


----------



## sabishiihito

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *centvalny*
> 
> Cross brand binning..
> 
> 
> 
> http://imgur.com/XZTbqBq


Hey did you take a picture in my PC room?







Dominators, Ripjaws and Predators all over the place here too


----------



## rkinslo

Hello

I just purchased the Evga SuperSC DDR3 2400 C11 4gb x 2 kit. I am trying to determine what IC's this ram is equip with. This is very important when overclocking ram. I read a review on Evga forum and

think it is rebranded G Skill ram. if anyone can help me with this question it would be greatly appreciated.

rkinslo


----------



## coolhandluke41

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rkinslo*
> 
> Hello
> 
> I just purchased the Evga SuperSC DDR3 2400 C11 4gb x 2 kit. I am trying to determine what IC's this ram is equip with. This is very important when overclocking ram. I read a review on Evga forum and
> 
> think it is rebranded G Skill ram. if anyone can help me with this question it would be greatly appreciated.


you can post picture of the serial number (see OP of this thread) or you can take the HS out with the heat-gun


----------



## tatmMRKIV

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rt123*
> 
> Actually if you goto the Advance Memory Settings & change the, "Memory Timing Mode" to "Manual".
> You will have to enter timings for only one stick, & everything else will be copied. Just the way we are used to.
> 
> Also did you get your ES sticks yet? Waiting to see how those perform.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gaming rarely sees any benefits from Faster memory, unless you are running an APU.
> 
> Get the GSkill TridentX Series, those are sexy Red/black colored. Stick to 2400C10 or 2666C11, should be plenty. Any faster & you might just be throwing away your money.


OK I will try that again, I had issues last time. it was retaining the XMP settings on the other sticks last time i had tried, it was wierd.

I got the ES stick but my Air conditioner has been out and its too hot for my 5960x. I might be able to do something this morning but I am waiting on my ac unit to be replaced. I have a good 10-15 degrees above what I usually do and my cpu is not liking it. I am seeing 70s and 80s during benches and some really scary 55degre idles. I tightened down my waterblock a bit though and I think its doing better though.
mostly its been too hot to mess with, and I had to regain stability on processor cuz I switched bios again...

I keep gettin code 61 or 50 every time i try to oc mem from bios.....


----------



## sabishiihito

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *coolhandluke41*
> 
> you can post picture of the serial number (see OP of this thread) or you can take the HS out with the heat-gun


I got a kit of the 2x8GB 2400C11. The ICs are completely unmarked. The timings are 11-13-13. Can't boot 2666 11-13-13 or even 12-13-13 at 1.65v. 12-13-14 boots but is unstable. 12-14-14 seems stable. Maybe some kind of Samsung chips?


----------



## sabishiihito

EVGA 2400 sticks.


----------



## Splave

interesting, thanks for testing them


----------



## rkinslo

Hello

Thank you for uploading picture and testing. Did you find out what IC's they are?

rkinslo


----------



## rkinslo

Just read your testing notes maybe Samsung ok Thanks


----------



## alltheGHz

Can someone please explain to me what RAM does in a computer? Some people say it speeds up the process of communication between the CPU and the HDD/SSD, and others say it stores data for short periods of time (or something like that). I'm confused, I am the student and you are the teacher, please help


----------



## blaze2210

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alltheGHz*
> 
> Can someone please explain to me what RAM does in a computer? Some people say it speeds up the process of communication between the CPU and the HDD/SSD, and others say it stores data for short periods of time (or something like that). I'm confused, I am the student and you are the teacher, please help


Click the first link at the top - near the definition.

http://lmgtfy.com/?q=purpose+of+ram


----------



## sabishiihito

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rkinslo*
> 
> Just read your testing notes maybe Samsung ok Thanks


Actually I think they're Hynix after testing, seem very likely to be H5TC4G83BFR based on reviews of other kits with those ICs and similar overclocks.


----------



## tatmMRKIV

Grats on making the front page sab
http://www.overclock.net/


----------



## coolhandluke41

^^ it's funny how one of the mods trying to change the name of this thread ,I didn't get much credit for creating this thread but please stop insulting and use original banner (it's in OP)










Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## tatmMRKIV

yeah OCN mods want things to suit them, I mean how many people left cuz they couldn't link their review sites and etc? I have heard alot of crap about the mods here..

on topic

http://www.gskill.com/en/press/view/g-skill-announces-highest-frequency--ripjaws-4-series-ddr4-3666mhz-memory-kit-

AVOID THIS KIT says samsung

then again this was done with samsung... http://www.gskill.com/en/press/view/g-skill-ddr4-memory-achieves--fastest-air-cooling-record-at-4062mhz-with-asrock-x99m-killer-3-1-motherboard

I really want a asrock x99 ocf 3.1 about now

where does everyone get that OC fish? is it like a specially made thing or are they just an imported out of market gpu?

And holy hell amd aircooler/?
... luckily I am getting my AC fixed within the next week, its too hot to do anything... It doesnt start cooling off in my house till 1am and its hot by 9am


----------



## coolhandluke41

^^ there have to be something in them (JB mention Samsung cumming in a big way few posts back ) ..it might be time to start going high frequency









EDIT;
Quote:


> where does everyone get that OC fish? is it like a specially made thing or are they just an imported out of market gpu?
> 
> And holy hell amd aircooler/?
> ... luckily I am getting my AC fixed within the next week, its too hot to do anything... It doesnt start cooling off in my house till 1am and its hot by 9am
> Edited by tatmMRKIV - Today at 6:59 pm


there you go 4000 on air


----------



## rt123

Samsung making a comeback..
Imagine a time where we regret returning those Geils.









If there is gonna be a push towards High Frequency, it has to be with Skylake. Haswell-E IMC is starting to choke, even a microcode update will get only so far.

Edit:- Also, OC Fish.








I would help you bro, but I don't know where to get one either.


----------



## tatmMRKIV

Yeah 4000 might be fun to pick up some of the g.skills the kit they did that with isnt too expensive.

At this point i wanna be the guy that hits 5000

@rt yes the glorious rocket fish. All the cool people have one. I bet it gets you a second on 32m(jk)

i am not sure theres a few high frequency kits coming out it seems.
I am definitely going to be messing with some more stuff in the next few months.


----------



## sabishiihito

Dominator Platinum 4x4GB DDR4-3300C16 down to $499.99 at NewEgg, that's even less than the Ripjaws







I have a kit myself, they're Ver5.29 Hynix. It's conceivable they could be Ver4.23 Samsung as well, but I haven't seen any pics on the intarwebz of this.

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820233739


----------



## tatmMRKIV

Damn corsair lowered their prices?! Lol i wont buy corsair till they ditch their pcb


----------



## xxbassplayerxx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *coolhandluke41*
> 
> ^^ it's funny how one of the mods trying to change the name of this thread ,I didn't get much credit for creating this thread but please stop insulting and use original banner (it's in OP)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


They probably just needed something that fit the Carousel! Those are usually custom made for each post.


----------



## centvalny

Preds 2666C13 on the bin



http://imgur.com/lUjxQJ7


----------



## 636cc of fury

fish no need











http://imgur.com/y9ENYh6





http://imgur.com/fF04A7x


----------



## tatmMRKIV

Its kinda cute tho! I like it! Naw i just wanted a newer card to have instead of the teal pcb 8600gt

damn I shoulda grabbed that 4770k i was gonna get. that looks like some fun

per chance have you goten to mess with the c6 2000 u got freom me yet? I am curious if they do well with cold, since i never froze them.


----------



## coolhandluke41

^^ irc the "fish" is fanless GTX 610..last time I looked it was like $130 (can't find the link now) so I end up getting Zone Edition 610 ($35)


----------



## blaze2210

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *coolhandluke41*
> 
> ^^ irc the "fish" is fanless GTX 610..last time I looked it was like $130 (can't find the link now) so I end up getting Zone Edition 610 ($35)


Actually, it's a Galaxy Fish GeForce GT 630 - I was just looking at this card the other day.


----------



## tatmMRKIV

oh cool, is it out of market though? I never see any traces on any US websites

where were you looking at it a quick google search turn up nothing


----------



## blaze2210

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tatmMRKIV*
> 
> oh cool, is it out of market though? I never see any traces on any US websites
> 
> where were you looking at it a quick google search turn up nothing


It looks like it was a sort of promotional thing. I saw a pic of a bunch of them in different color schemes - most likely colored for the people that were going to receive them (what the consensus seems to be).


----------



## tatmMRKIV

OHHHHH, that makes ALOT of sense. I had seen the one loud got with the 3 different colors and seeing that all silver one.. Thats really cool.

Yeah I guess it would be a little special. They probably made it specifically for the 2D guys that were prevalent at the time or just distributed it to some of the other companies whose colors matched

I was hoping it was just something that they sold a bunch of in asia and didn't feel the need to market here


----------



## blaze2210

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tatmMRKIV*
> 
> OHHHHH, that makes ALOT of sense. I had seen the one loud got with the 3 different colors and seeing that all silver one.. Thats really cool.
> 
> Yeah I guess it would be a little special. They probably made it specifically for the 2D guys that were prevalent at the time or just distributed it to some of the other companies whose colors matched
> 
> I was hoping it was just something that they sold a bunch of in asia and didn't feel the need to market here


It is a shame that they only did that for a 630, and nothing higher. That heatsink has a pretty unique look to it, something worth displaying.


----------



## coolhandluke41

thanks blaze2210 ,now I remember..I went with GTX 610 instead (1Gb vs. 2Gb for 2D)


----------



## blaze2210

Yep, no worries. Makes sense, go for the higher vRAM.


----------



## Splave

they were a sort of promotion from galaxy for guys that went to computex that year









Mine is ASRock theme


----------



## blaze2210

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Splave*
> 
> they were a sort of promotion from galaxy for guys that went to computex that year
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mine is ASRock theme


Well, that solves the mystery then.


----------



## Nnimrod

Would D9GTR be a good option for benching AM3? Would 900/950 6-6-6 be within the realm of possibility? I know nothing about them :/

Or should I just keep looking for some hypers?


----------



## SkipP

sabishiihito, thank you for this post on the EVGA RAM. I saw these at Microcenter and did not know what to think. I am a big fan of EVGA nvidea graphics cards (rocking a 970 SC now), but I could not find a single review on these.

Would you recommend them?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sabishiihito*
> 
> EVGA 2400 sticks.


----------



## Sam OCX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nnimrod*
> 
> Would D9GTR be a good option for benching AM3? Would 900/950 6-6-6 be within the realm of possibility? I know nothing about them :/
> 
> Or should I just keep looking for some hypers?


900+ 6-6-5 is definitely possible with good D9GTR but it is much easier to find Hypers that will do these clocks and timings.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SkipP*
> 
> Would you recommend them?


Depends on the price. If it's lower than the equivalent G.Skill then eVGA is worth the purchase. Otherwise, no.


----------



## centvalny

She likes it hot and...Preds 2666C13



http://imgur.com/dEWiIpb


----------



## coolhandluke41

....four out of ..?


----------



## centvalny

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *coolhandluke41*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....four out of ..?


12









Batch T0003XX newest, the 200s can't cut it


----------



## coolhandluke41

ouch ..


----------



## Sam OCX

I reckon that the T0002xx/3xx code are just serial numbers within the larger batch number (0000006797939 for Roy's sticks). I had a later kit (Dec2014 compared to Roy's Nov2014, 0000006840240 batch) which did quite well.


----------



## Sam OCX

Tested the 1600C9 version of Ripjaws-X the other day, appears to be 4Gbit BFR.


----------



## sabishiihito

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sam OCX*
> 
> Tested the 1600C9 version of Ripjaws-X the other day, appears to be 4Gbit BFR.


My EVGA sticks can't come anywhere close to those results, maybe they aren't BFR but some other Hynix 4Gbit IC?


----------



## Splave

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nnimrod*
> 
> Would D9GTR be a good option for benching AM3? Would 900/950 6-6-6 be within the realm of possibility? I know nothing about them :/
> 
> Or should I just keep looking for some hypers?


the voltage it would need to run that could hurt the chip IMO. Running frozen psc 2.2v on AMD has killed two chips for me hanging on IMC/Mem Errors at stock now.


----------



## Nnimrod

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Splave*
> 
> the voltage it would need to run that could hurt the chip IMO. Running frozen psc 2.2v on AMD has killed two chips for me hanging on IMC/Mem Errors at stock now.


yeah I guess not worth when hypers are just better anyways. thanks for the tip.


----------



## blaze2210

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Splave*
> 
> the voltage it would need to run that could hurt the chip IMO. Running frozen psc 2.2v on AMD has killed two chips for me hanging on IMC/Mem Errors at stock now.


Reading this post while looking at your avatar was hilarious, just letting you know.


----------



## Nnimrod

v2.xx indicates elpida, but are these hyper? I know three of the DIMMs would be qimonda (v1.1), but three are v2.3a.


----------



## xxbassplayerxx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nnimrod*
> 
> v2.xx indicates elpida, but are these hyper? I know three of the DIMMs would be qimonda (v1.1), but three are v2.3a.


I'm pretty sure Hypers are V2.1.


----------



## Sam OCX

2.1 can be both Hypers and BASE non-Hypers. 2.3 is most likely BDBG.


----------



## tatmMRKIV

Damn asrock Z170 Extreme7

It looks alot like an ocf to me. They are giving one out at computex, someone is going to have alot of fun


----------



## rt123

Well they better handout an ES Skylake with it. Coz the official one isn't gonna come out at Computex.


----------



## tatmMRKIV

Still the board looks nutz. Its like an extreme mixed with an OCF and mixed with the x99 looks of asus


----------



## Nnimrod

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sam OCX*
> 
> 2.1 can be both Hypers and BASE non-Hypers. 2.3 is most likely BDBG.[/quot
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *tatmMRKIV*
> 
> Still the board looks nutz. Its like an extreme mixed with an OCF and mixed with the x99 looks of asus
> 
> 
> 
> It does look very nice. I kind of would prefer them spend the money the spent on the "pure sound" on some +/- bclk/multi buttons tho >.<
Click to expand...


----------



## larymoencurly

Both sides of a 32MB, 72-pin ECC SIMM. The data chips are Motorola (Sharp or Toshiba silicon), the ECC chips are Texas Instruments. I used a pair of these in an FIC PA-2007 motherboard (200 MHz AMD K-6 CPU!) that accepted either SIMMs or DIMMs, but only one type at a time.


----------



## SkipP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *larymoencurly*
> 
> Both sides of a 32MB, 72-pin ECC SIMM. The data chips are Motorola (Sharp or Toshiba silicon), the ECC chips are Texas Instruments. I used a pair of these in an FIC PA-2007 motherboard (200 MHz AMD K-6 CPU!) that accepted either SIMMs or DIMMs, but only one type at a time.


I am a noob at this. How can you tell what all the controllers are?


----------



## Nnimrod

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *larymoencurly*
> 
> Both sides of a 32MB, 72-pin ECC SIMM. The data chips are Motorola (Sharp or Toshiba silicon), the ECC chips are Texas Instruments. I used a pair of these in an FIC PA-2007 motherboard (200 MHz AMD K-6 CPU!) that accepted either SIMMs or DIMMs, but only one type at a time.


I have a still 100% functional chomper rig as well ^.^ It's the 550mhz one.


----------



## coolhandluke41

target acquired










http://www.jagatoc.com/2015/06/g-skill-pamerkan-trident-z-ddr4-3666mhz/


----------



## rt123

Damnnn...









I was thinking when Gskill was going to bring in DDR4 Tridents. Probably more expensive than a 5960X.


----------



## tatmMRKIV

Ffffffffffffffff >.< KO my wallet
Well there goes my plans to get into photography, goodbye money...》let it go .gif《 its only a matter of time till the next c10 2666 kit is out now....

Side note: it looks kinda like a c9 2000 ddr3 trident kot i sold a while back


----------



## Nnimrod

They look nice! I'll start playing with ddr4 when it's eol


----------



## coolhandluke41

I still can't get over this name ...


----------



## tatmMRKIV

Yeeeeah, pretentious much?


----------



## Silent Scone

Wonder why they're only running the cache at 2.8 lol.


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *larymoencurly*
> 
> Both sides of a 32MB, 72-pin ECC SIMM. The data chips are Motorola (Sharp or Toshiba silicon), the ECC chips are Texas Instruments. I used a pair of these in an FIC PA-2007 motherboard (200 MHz AMD K-6 CPU!) that accepted either SIMMs or DIMMs, but only one type at a time.


I've got some Compaq EDO RAM here somewhere, stupid density!


----------



## moorhen2

DDR4 frequencies slowly going up, as we knew they would.


----------



## sabishiihito

Last (?) DDR3 purchase. Got these off eBay, too lazy to take my own pic so I just reused the one from the listing.



I sold all my good IMC 1150 chips so I had to buy three G3258s to find one that could clock PSC.


----------



## Nnimrod

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *coolhandluke41*
> 
> I still can't get over this name ...


At first I thought it was named for a Chinese professional League of Legends player who's tag was "Godlike". He played at the 2013 world finals and lost. But apparently it's got nothing to do with him. Although even if it did, and they were in to putting pro gamers names on stuff, I'm not sure why they'd choose him, as there's much better chinese players like Uzi.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



And ftr I'm _not_ advocating putting pro gamers names on hardware.



ebay linkhttp://www.ebay.com/itm/Mushkin-Enhanced-Blackline-3GB-3-x-1-GB-240-Pin-DDR3-PC3-12800-/161716284332?ssPageName=STRK%3AMEBIDX%3AIT&_trksid=p2047675.l2557&nma=true&si=WR8ZOGqQEC9pHcRkzYYqWA260Xk%253D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc

The first episode in my search for good hypers. Mushkin 998678 1600 7-8-7-20 1.65v 3x1gb

I found a thread somewhere with someone saying they bought one of these kits and it had MNH-E, so hopefully







I also found a second kit of the same thing for about the same price that I'll grab if this one works out well.

I also found a mushkin 998691 kit, 1600 6-7-6-18 1.65v 3x2gb. A little research said they were probably BBSE-DJ-F. I didn't realize BBSE kits were sold with such low timings... It's $35, so I'm not just insta-buying it, but definitely thinking about it. If I'm specifically looking for good AMD memory, do you guys think it would be a good idea to buy these? For twice this, I could probably buy a kit that is guaranteed to be hypers.

One more question, what are some of the best kits/bins for hypers? 2000c6/2200c7? Stuff to keep an eye out for. And what's a vague price range I should be expecting?


----------



## rt123

It seems to have the OC Socket. But I still wouldn't want to be seen near one.


----------



## tatmMRKIV

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rt123*
> 
> It seems to have the OC Socket. But I still wouldn't want to be seen near one.


Watch it be thhe best board on the market... Just watch it make us all have to buy it...
really they should have stuck with Big Bang 3

@ nimrod dont get those mushkin. they are sub-par I had 2 kits they did c8 2133 @ 1.65 and wouldnt do much else I think the 2400 bbse preset MAYBE but I doubt it. If you want something to fool around with maybe but theres much better kits out there


----------



## Nnimrod

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tatmMRKIV*
> 
> Watch it be thhe best board on the market... Just watch it make us all have to buy it...
> really they should have stuck with Big Bang 3
> 
> @ nimrod dont get those mushkin. they are sub-par I had 2 kits they did c8 2133 @ 1.65 and wouldnt do much else I think the 2400 bbse preset MAYBE but I doubt it. If you want something to fool around with maybe but theres much better kits out there


I'm getting them for Phenom II, so the IMC doesn't want more than 2000mhz tops. And there's no presets









And you were referring to the second kit, right? The 1600 6-7-6-18? Aready bought the first one.


----------



## xxbassplayerxx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nnimrod*
> 
> At first I thought it was named for a Chinese professional League of Legends player who's tag was "Godlike". He played at the 2013 world finals and lost. But apparently it's got nothing to do with him. Although even if it did, and they were in to putting pro gamers names on stuff, I'm not sure why they'd choose him, as there's much better chinese players like Uzi.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> And ftr I'm _not_ advocating putting pro gamers names on hardware.
> 
> 
> 
> ebay linkhttp://www.ebay.com/itm/Mushkin-Enhanced-Blackline-3GB-3-x-1-GB-240-Pin-DDR3-PC3-12800-/161716284332?ssPageName=STRK%3AMEBIDX%3AIT&_trksid=p2047675.l2557&nma=true&si=WR8ZOGqQEC9pHcRkzYYqWA260Xk%253D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc
> 
> The first episode in my search for good hypers. Mushkin 998678 1600 7-8-7-20 1.65v 3x1gb
> 
> I found a thread somewhere with someone saying they bought one of these kits and it had MNH-E, so hopefully
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also found a second kit of the same thing for about the same price that I'll grab if this one works out well.
> 
> I also found a mushkin 998691 kit, 1600 6-7-6-18 1.65v 3x2gb. A little research said they were probably BBSE-DJ-F. I didn't realize BBSE kits were sold with such low timings... It's $35, so I'm not just insta-buying it, but definitely thinking about it. If I'm specifically looking for good AMD memory, do you guys think it would be a good idea to buy these? For twice this, I could probably buy a kit that is guaranteed to be hypers.
> 
> One more question, what are some of the best kits/bins for hypers? 2000c6/2200c7? Stuff to keep an eye out for. And what's a vague price range I should be expecting?


I believe the 3x1GB are single sided so they will be much slower than a double sided stick. Also, I don't think Mushkin had a consistent 7-8-7 bin for Hypers. Their Hyper timings were 1600 6-6-5, 1866 7-7-6, and 2000 8-8-7, IIRC, so Hypers stuck in a 7-8-7 bin either means they were really bad or they were running low on the chips that they usually put in those sticks.

The 1600 6-7-6 is almost definitely BBSE but it's possible that it could be Hyper. When you say you're looking for AMD memory... what platform? For Phenoms II's (excluding X6), you were lucky to get much higher than 1800 so Hypers were always recommended because you could get 1800 6-6-6 or so.

*Almost always contains Hypers:*
1600 6-6-5, 6-6-6
1866 7-7-6, 7-7-7, 7-8-7
2000 7-7-6, 7-7-7, 7-8-7, 8-8-7, 8-8-8
2133 8-8-8, 9-9-9
2200 8-8-8
2250 8-8-8 (GTX2), 9-9-9 (HyperX)

*Sometimes contains Hypers:*
1600 6-7-6
1866 8-8-7 8-8-8
2000 8-9-8, 9-9-9

Check here for more info:

http://ramlist.i4memory.com/ddr3/


----------



## tatmMRKIV

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nnimrod*
> 
> I'm getting them for Phenom II, so the IMC doesn't want more than 2000mhz tops. And there's no presets
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And you were referring to the second kit, right? The 1600 6-7-6-18? Aready bought the first one.


yeah the 3x2gb BBSE kit.
I used them on some intel stuff, just for reference they weren't very good. I doubt you could do cas 7 2000 MAYBE c7 1800


----------



## Nnimrod

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xxbassplayerxx*
> 
> I believe the 3x1GB are single sided so they will be much slower than a double sided stick. Also, I don't think Mushkin had a consistent 7-8-7 bin for Hypers. Their Hyper timings were 1600 6-6-5, 1866 7-7-6, and 2000 8-8-7, IIRC, so Hypers stuck in a 7-8-7 bin either means they were really bad or they were running low on the chips that they usually put in those sticks.
> 
> The 1600 6-7-6 is almost definitely BBSE but it's possible that it could be Hyper. When you say you're looking for AMD memory... what platform? For Phenoms II's (excluding X6), you were lucky to get much higher than 1800 so Hypers were always recommended because you could get 1800 6-6-6 or so.
> 
> *Almost always contains Hypers:*
> 1600 6-6-5, 6-6-6
> 1866 7-7-6, 7-7-7, 7-8-7
> 2000 7-7-6, 7-7-7, 7-8-7, 8-8-7, 8-8-8
> 2133 8-8-8, 9-9-9
> 2200 8-8-8
> 2250 8-8-8 (GTX2), 9-9-9 (HyperX)
> 
> *Sometimes contains Hypers:*
> 1600 6-7-6
> 1866 8-8-7 8-8-8
> 2000 8-9-8, 9-9-9
> 
> Check here for more info:
> 
> http://ramlist.i4memory.com/ddr3/


single sided







And yes Phenom II. I should have noticed in the pics I guess.

Yep, none of the little ICs above the contacts...


----------



## xxbassplayerxx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nnimrod*
> 
> single sided
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And yes Phenom II. I should have noticed in the pics I guess.
> 
> Yep, none of the little ICs above the contacts...


With Hypers you either search for a month or so until you snag a pair at a good price or you pay too much for a set. There's a set of the 2000C8 CMG Dominator GT's on the bay right now but they're asking nearly $240 for them. It's OBO, though, so you could look into that.


----------



## Nnimrod

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xxbassplayerxx*
> 
> With Hypers you either search for a month or so until you snag a pair at a good price or you pay too much for a set. There's a set of the 2000C8 CMG Dominator GT's on the bay right now but they're asking nearly $240 for them. It's OBO, though, so you could look into that.


I'd rather grab the set of g.skill perfect storm that moparman has for sale for $50+s&h.

I don't know how much I'll gain in 32m from having trcd 2 tighter and maybe 7 better tras.


----------



## xxbassplayerxx

Grab 'em! MNH-E that's still alive is just as resilient as MGH-E.


----------



## coolhandluke41

I have a pair of decent Hypers if someone is interested


----------



## 636cc of fury

Some uncore scaling, forgot a twerk will rerun once refilled











http://imgur.com/IJOsjr9




http://imgur.com/KmmNgw2




http://imgur.com/VeYfAQ0




http://imgur.com/unVNuFc


----------



## coolhandluke41

all AIR ?









EDIT; *To all benchers*-please describe cooling solution (CPU/RAM) with all DDR4 benches (it can be little misleading for some of us )
Thank you


----------



## 636cc of fury

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *coolhandluke41*
> 
> all AIR ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EDIT; *To all benchers*-please describe cooling solution (CPU/RAM) with all DDR4 benches (it can be little misleading for some of us )
> Thank you


I wish air









LN2 on everything, and booting c10, not changing in OS. F4i seems pretty solid, benched for a few hours and have some epic fail runs that start super fast but always fail at random loops from 16 onward.


----------



## tatmMRKIV

what happened to all those sexy cold pics? I need my fix...









My ac is fixed so I think I am gonna start playing around with those Kingston sticks


----------



## coolhandluke41

check out what Splave got going with new X99M Killer 3.1 board











EDIT; AIR


----------



## centvalny

Just about to will call the killer board from neweeg nj today..Unfortunately after 3pm


----------



## 636cc of fury

Setting mine up meow.


----------



## coolhandluke41

x99 came back to play


----------



## 636cc of fury

Some #gearporn



http://imgur.com/rq8y1nn





http://imgur.com/yNWACKt


----------



## tatmMRKIV

Jeez thats a buttload of ram. As far as asrock x99, i am gonna do the ocf so i dont have to worry about insulation


----------



## xxbassplayerxx

Why is everyone going with the X99M Killer? Is that what ASRock is sending out or has it proven to be better than the OCF?


----------



## Kimir

It's mAtx with 4 ram slot and has the OC socket. So shorter trace and higher cache OC?








killer price too


----------



## tatmMRKIV

ocf 3.1 isn't out yet.
possibly the 4 ram slotts as well


----------



## xxbassplayerxx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tatmMRKIV*
> 
> ocf 3.1 isn't out yet.
> possibly the 4 ram slotts as well


Does the 3.1 have any improvements other than offering USB 3.1?


----------



## Nnimrod

TR3X6G2000C7GTF

Dominator GT 2000 7-8-7-20 1.65V 3x2gb V2.1

These are MNH-E? $130 shipped. Biggest mystery is why the guy is charging $40 shipping from canada


----------



## rt123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xxbassplayerxx*
> 
> Does the 3.1 have any improvements other than offering USB 3.1?


Most(not all) of the newer USB 3.1 mobos from Msi & Asrock now have the OC Socket, which wasn't available on those brands previously.

OC Socket is a big deal on X99 because you cannot overclock your Cache/Uncore without it.

I am interested in seeing if the newer Asrock boards surpass the Champ.


----------



## tatmMRKIV

I dont think I could use the matx with 4slots on one side. I'd need to spend 100$ on heatspeaders at which point I'd just buy a second tsaipot.
I already have 3 ram pots...


----------



## xxbassplayerxx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nnimrod*
> 
> TR3X6G2000C7GTF
> 
> Dominator GT 2000 7-8-7-20 1.65V 3x2gb V2.1
> 
> These are MNH-E? $130 shipped. Biggest mystery is why the guy is charging $40 shipping from canada


Those are great sticks... some of the best. I have the MGH-E version of those.


----------



## funsoul

Hi! My name's Stefan and I'm a ramaholic

Based on a request, am trying to figure out some of my ddr2 and ddr3. In particular, am trying to determine which to:
a) Definitely get rid of as other sticks listed here are better
b) Keep until they can be tested
c) Definitely keep

Would also appreciate any help in identifying which chips each sticks use (for the ones that don't already list the chips). Any thoughts on approximate values for each set would also be appreciated. I know that the ADATA Vitesta 100 5-5-5 2X512mb use D9 chips and are good for over 660MHz ...figure these (know I have 2 but could only find 1 for the group photo) are definite keepers.

Any other information folks have on any of these sticks is also very welcomed (and appreciated).

tia!

-Stefan

PS- Not all sticks appear in the group photos...found extras after those pics were shot.

*DDR2:*


1. Kingston - Micron?


2. Corsair - PSC?


3. ADATA - D9, will run at over 660MHz


4. Mushkin - Aeneon


5. Corsair - Micron?


6. G.Skill - PSC/worse Microns?


7. Crucial - D9 and in most cases good series


8. HP - as you see Hynix , nothing special


9. Dell - Micron


10. PNY - PSC?


11. Dell - Elpida, nothing special


*DDR3:*


01- 1600-Samsung Green http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820147096
?
MV-3V4G3D/US, 2x4GB, 11-11-11-28
Only tested to confirm they work at stock settings.


02- 1600-GSkill PI's http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820231352
PSC
f3-12800cl6t-6gbpi, 3x2GB, 6-8-6-20
Only tested to confirm everything runs properly at default.


03- 1600-GSkill Ripjaws http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820231344
Elpida BBSE
f3-12800cl7t-3gbrh, 3x1GB, 7-7-7-24
Only tested to confirm everything runs properly at default. Prior owner ran them from 1000c6 (1.73v) up to 1200c9 (1.68v)


04- 1600-Cell Shock http://www.only4pro.com/index.php?id=showitem&index=1959
Micron
7-7-7-14
Used these sticks a lot for 775. They can run stock timings up to around 1740MHz.


05- 1600-Crucial Ballistix http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820148146
part# bl12864ba1608.8sfb, batch# cl1118b.m3, 2x1GB, (assuming 8-8-8-24 as for 05-1600-crucial2)
Have had these running 2000 at stock timings and volts. 2-4 sticks of these crucials are supposed to be binned and cherry-picked.


06- 1600-Crucial Ballistix http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820148146
part# bl12864ba1608.8sfb, batch# cl1118v.c8, 2x1GB, 8-8-8-24
Have had these running 2000 at stock timings and volts. 2-4 sticks of these crucials are supposed to be binned and cherry-picked.


07- 1600-Crucial Ballistix http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820148146
part# bl12864ba1608.8sfb, batch# cl1119f.xz, 2x1GB, 8-8-8-24
Have had these running 2000 at stock timings and volts. 2-4 sticks of these crucials are supposed to be binned and cherry-picked.


08- 1600-Crucial Ballistix
D9GTR
batch# cl1114j.8z, 2x1GB, 8-8-8
Haven't tried these that I can recall. Prior owner ran them at [email protected] or [email protected] Can run up to [email protected] w/ 2.05v. Ran them at [email protected] in a Z77 board with 1.65v.


09- 1600-OCZ Flex XLC http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820227285
OCZ3FX16002GK, 3x1GB, 6-6-6-18
Haven't run these.


10- 1800-Corsair Dominator
cm3x1024-1800c7d, ver 3.1, 2x1GB, 7-7-7-20
Haven't played with these in years. Don't recall how they ran.


11- 2000-Corsair Dominator GT http://archive.benchmarkreviews.com/index.php?option=com_content&task=view&id=496&Itemid=67&limit=1&limitstart=7
cmg6gx3m3a2000c7, ver 2.1, 2x2GB, 7-8-7-20
Haven't played much with these yet but didn't have a lot of luck with them when I did. Prior owner ran them [email protected] 2400mhz with 1.95v IIRC. They can do [email protected] on 1.92v.


12- 2000-GSkill Ripjaws http://forums.overclockers.com.au/showthread.php?t=816233
f3-1600cl9t-3gbrh, 3x1GB, 9-9-9-27
Haven't played with these in years. Don't recall how they ran.


13- 2000-Kingston HyperX http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820104122
Elpida
khx2000c8d3t1k3/6gx, 3x2GB
Haven't tried these yet.


14- 2000-Geil Evo2 http://www.geil.com.tw/German/reviews/show/id/212
PSC
get34gb2000c6dc, 2x2GB, 6-9-6-24
These sticks won't run on a lot of setups. On z77, have had these running 6-9-6-24 1T @1910, 1.65v, 5-8-6-24 1T with 1.75v. Prior owner ran them 2600, 8-12-8-28 1T @ 1.87v and 2667, same timings @ 1.92v on z87.


15- 2000-GSkill TridentX http://www.hardwarecanucks.com/forum/hardware-canucks-reviews/21353-g-skill-trident-6gb-pc3-16000-cl9-tri-channel-memory-kit-review.html
f3-1600cl9t-6gbtd, 2x2GB, 9-9-9-24
Don't recall how these ran.


16- 2133-GSkill Perfect Storm http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820231269
Elpida BBBG/BBSE
f3-17066cl9t-6gpbps, 3x2GB, 9-9-9-24
Prior owner tested the kit in various combinations for 1105 7-9-7-24 1,62v, 1143 7-9-7-24 1,66v, 1200 7-10-7-24 1,75v and also for 1000 6-8-6-24. The kit boots and does 1m 1300 8-11-8-22 at 1,89v on M5F, but fails 32m.


17- 2133-Kingston HyperX http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820104144
khx2133c8d3t1k2/4gx, 2x2GB, 8-8-8-24
Have had these running 2200, 7-7-6-20 1T @ 1.92v. These were my go to 775 sticks for a while.


18- 2133-Super Talent http://www.memory4less.com/m4l_itemdetail.aspx?itemid=1445521344
ws213ub2g8, 2x2GB, 8-8-8-24
Haven't tried these yet.


19- 2300-GSkill PI's http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820231337
PSC
f3-18400cl8d-4gbpis, 6x2GB, 8-11-8-28
Have had these running 2600 with stock settings @ 1.87v on z97. Got a 76k aida read speed running them quad channel (3930k, stock settings).


20- 2400-GSkill TridentX http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820231638
Samsung
f3-2400c9d-8gtxd, 4x4GB (2 different sets), 9-11-11-31
On z97, have had these running as high as 2933, 11-13-13-38 @ 1.87v but aida read speed was much faster at 2400, 9-11-11-31 with stock voltage. Ran 2786, 10-12-12-30 2T @ 1.87v on fm2.



21- 2400-GSkill PI's http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820231338
PSC
f3-19200cl9d-4gbpis, 2x2GB, 9-11-9-28
Need to play with these more...they were giving me some trouble running stock speed and timings at stock voltage on z97. Prior owner ran them 2667, 8-12-8-28 1N @ 1.86v on z97.


22- 2666-GSkill TridentX http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820231595
Samsung?
f3-2666c11d-8gtxd, 2x4GB, 11-13-13-35
Played with these a bit on z97. Aida read speeds were higher with the 2400 tridents but got them to run 2933 without issue. Wasn't very impressed but maybe worth more testing?


23- 2933-GSkill TridentX http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820231683
SAMSUNG?
f3-2933c12d-8gtxdg, 2x4GB, 12-14-14-35
Played with these a bit on z97. Aida read speeds were higher with the 2400 tridents but got them to run over 3000 without issue. Wasn't very impressed but maybe worth more testing?


----------



## tatmMRKIV

Damn you have got to have more 2300 and 2400 pi than anyone else... i dont normally say this, but if u ever get tired of some... please let me know. XD i havent had a single 2300 or 2400 kit

But aside from that, amazing collection of ddr3. You need to play with all the pi sticks on some z97 or z87 forsure

You need to keep all the pi aside from the c6 1600. Pretty much all the ddr3 but those and a samsung and hynix kit maybe bbse can go if you want the pi sticks are pretty much the only thing still relevant

Last but not least thank you for showing us your collection. You are definitely a ram addict
If not the ram addict


----------



## coolhandluke41

@ Stefan ...


...considering your collection ..
EDIT; I would sell some and keep some


----------



## sabishiihito

Well would you look at this.



I'd be fairly incensed if I dropped $1K on some RAM and got Samsung ICs since G.Skill and Geil have kits for less than half that at the same spec


----------



## coolhandluke41

that's some pricey Samsung


----------



## tatmMRKIV

Lmao i was only joking, but they went and did it... Corsair is such crap


----------



## funsoul

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tatmMRKIV*
> 
> Damn you have got to have more 2300 and 2400 pi than anyone else... i dont normally say this, but if u ever get tired of some... please let me know. XD i havent had a single 2300 or 2400 kit
> 
> But aside from that, amazing collection of ddr3. You need to play with all the pi sticks on some z97 or z87 forsure
> 
> You need to keep all the pi aside from the c6 1600. Pretty much all the ddr3 but those and a samsung and hynix kit maybe bbse can go if you want the pi sticks are pretty much the only thing still relevant
> 
> Last but not least thank you for showing us your collection. You are definitely a ram addict
> If not the ram addict


Thanks tatmMRKIV
My cooling's down atm so am going to clean up / organize my stuff and start some ram testing. Have waaay too many sticks. Since I still bench a lot of older stuff (mostly 775 but also other older/newer), need to figure out which sticks for which platform. Been procrastinating since testing 423 (I'll post my ddr when I think I've found most of it), 939, 775, am2, 1155, fm2, 1150 and 2011 with so many sticks is just a bit daunting ;/
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *coolhandluke41*
> 
> @ Stefan ...
> 
> ...considering your collection ..
> EDIT; I would sell some and keep some


yeah...definitely. just gotta figure out which of each hehe


----------



## Nnimrod

Cmt16gx3m4x2133c9

2133 9-11-10 1.5v 4x4 v4.13

Does this kit have any relevance? What would you guys pay for it? It is 4x4...

Also is it me or is corsair more conservative with it's ratings than most?


----------



## sabishiihito

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nnimrod*
> 
> Cmt16gx3m4x2133c9
> 
> 2133 9-11-10 1.5v 4x4 v4.13
> 
> Does this kit have any relevance? What would you guys pay for it? It is 4x4...
> 
> Also is it me or is corsair more conservative with it's ratings than most?


Those are some nice Samsung-based sticks, should be able to do the usual clocks like 2400 9-11-11, 2600/2666 10-12-12 around 1.65~1.75v and tighter stuff like 2800 9-12-12 1.95~2.10v depending on quality of the ICs.


----------



## Nnimrod

Was thinking about getting a z97 board for benching, and found this sub http://hwbot.org/submission/2385314_fredyama_superpi___32m_core_i7_4770k_4min_36sec_703ms

What IC is that? BBSE? What can run tRCD 9 at 1313mhz? and CAS 5!? This guy is a god. (I know who he is, but damn this is impressive...)

EDIT: Also, what's the short and sweet on Z97 OCF (full size) vs the small boards like Z97M and M7Impact/M7Gene?


----------



## tatmMRKIV

Z97m ocf sucks


----------



## rt123

Pretty much.
Z97 regular OCF is really great.

Gene & Impact are good. Especially for BCLk & even for memory.


----------



## sabishiihito

More Dominator 3000C14 tests.

*DDR4-3200 15-15-15-35-1T Hyper Pi 32M*

Good 24/7 settings here.

http://s947.photobucket.com/user/Ca...15-15-35-1T Hyper Pi 32M_zpswahtw8bl.png.html
http://s947.photobucket.com/user/Ca...-15-35-1T Hyper Pi Times_zpsamoqazal.png.html

*DDR4-3200 [email protected] Super Pi 32M*

http://s947.photobucket.com/user/Ca...14-15-15-1T Super Pi 32M_zpshas2rxzr.png.html

Lowest volts of any kit I've tested to pass these settings.


----------



## Nnimrod

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sabishiihito*
> 
> More Dominator 3000C14 tests.
> 
> *DDR4-3200 15-15-15-35-1T Hyper Pi 32M*
> 
> Good 24/7 settings here.
> 
> http://s947.photobucket.com/user/Ca...15-15-35-1T Hyper Pi 32M_zpswahtw8bl.png.html
> http://s947.photobucket.com/user/Ca...-15-35-1T Hyper Pi Times_zpsamoqazal.png.html
> 
> *DDR4-3200 [email protected] Super Pi 32M*
> 
> http://s947.photobucket.com/user/Ca...14-15-15-1T Super Pi 32M_zpshas2rxzr.png.html
> 
> Lowest volts of any kit I've tested to pass these settings.


why is ddr4 capable of such low tRAS?


----------



## sabishiihito

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nnimrod*
> 
> why is ddr4 capable of such low tRAS?


Some DDR3 can do low tRAS as well: http://hw-db.com/memory/2498/g-skill-f3-1600c9d-16gxm-review/2


----------



## jjjc_93

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nnimrod*
> 
> Was thinking about getting a z97 board for benching, and found this sub http://hwbot.org/submission/2385314_fredyama_superpi___32m_core_i7_4770k_4min_36sec_703ms
> 
> What IC is that? BBSE? What can run tRCD 9 at 1313mhz? and CAS 5!? This guy is a god. (I know who he is, but damn this is impressive...)
> 
> EDIT: Also, what's the short and sweet on Z97 OCF (full size) vs the small boards like Z97M and M7Impact/M7Gene?


Likely to be BBSE but good PSC can do that too. Bullants pulled out a 1377 run with 5-9-6 using PSC and there have been multiple 2800+ C6 PSC runs now.

Impact was considered one of the best memory clocking boards, and there's the gigabyte LN2 board as well. Both have their ways of reducing trace length to slots etc. I've had good experiences with the M7G myself, I managed to bench some PSC at 2840 6-10-6.


----------



## centvalny

Early HOT try out



http://imgur.com/5rQJHf7





http://imgur.com/H9cwy5Q





http://imgur.com/MpyPPmj



Asrock small board and more 2666C13 next..


----------



## Sam OCX

Guys, note that Samsung is now also present on nearly all 3000 15-15-15 and 3200 16-16-16 rated kits (which were almost-surely Hynix specs not to long ago).

Here is a little something I acquired during my Computex visit:


----------



## Nnimrod

Decisions...

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813157502R

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813132266R


----------



## tatmMRKIV

my ES sticks are buggy I guess... I threw my g.skill in and passed XTU no problem, after getting 124 BSoDs for the past week or so.


----------



## centvalny

New toy! X99 will be fun again with a few 4 dimm oc socket boards incoming











http://imgur.com/pUm4BRI


----------



## DarkIdeals

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *centvalny*
> 
> New toy! X99 will be fun again with a few 4 dimm oc socket boards incoming
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://imgur.com/pUm4BRI


woah....are there any other boards that are 4 dimm X99s? Particularly ASUS ones? I'm considering selling my current ASUS Rampage IV Black Edition, I7 4820K, and 16GB Corsair Dominator Platinum 1866mhz C9 DDR3 RAM and getting an ASUS X99 Sabertooth, I7 5820K 6 core CPU, and 16GB of Corsair Dominator Platinum in either 2666mhz C15 DDR4 or 2133mhz C10 DDR4. But if there's some good 4 dimm X99 boards I might get one of them instead of the X99 Sabertooth, as I have a set of EK x2 RAM Waterblocks that I was unable to use since I had an 8 dimm X79 board.


----------



## coolhandluke41

nice


----------



## aerotracks

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *centvalny*
> 
> New toy! X99 will be fun again with a few 4 dimm oc socket boards incoming
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://imgur.com/pUm4BRI


Looks like red is becoming the new yellow?


----------



## funsoul

That asrock is an excellent overclocking board.


----------



## marc0053

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *centvalny*
> 
> New toy! X99 will be fun again with a few 4 dimm oc socket boards incoming
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://imgur.com/pUm4BRI


Does the board have conformal coating on it?


----------



## Sam OCX

Tested some Geil 2200C9 PSC sticks recently ... junk.


----------



## sabishiihito

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sam OCX*
> 
> Tested some Geil 2200C9 PSC sticks recently ... junk.


Don't feel too bad, the Geil EVO Two 2400C9 PSC aren't much better.


----------



## tatmMRKIV

yeah I have heard geil isn't worth it. I was gonna get some c9 2400 kits a few months back but someone talked me out of it.


----------



## sabishiihito

Ripjaws 3200C16 even lower now, I wonder if these are using Samsung ICs these days. http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820231808&


----------



## xxbassplayerxx

So since I haven't been following DDR4... is Hynix or Samsung what people are looking for?


----------



## rt123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xxbassplayerxx*
> 
> So since I haven't been following DDR4... is Hynix or Samsung what people are looking for?


Hynix.


----------



## xxbassplayerxx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rt123*
> 
> Hynix.


Big difference or pretty similar?


----------



## rt123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xxbassplayerxx*
> 
> Big difference or pretty similar?


Big difference.
Plus Hynix is getting harder & harder to find.

Iif buying right now, Hyperx Predator 2666C13 is the best bet.
If you can wait a few months, Gskill's upcoming Trident Z should have some Hynix IC, probably better than anything currently on the market.


----------



## tatmMRKIV

Not sure right now. We are at a wierd place. Samsung seems to be whats used for the max freq records, whereas anyone doing Pi or 3D is using hynix.

So samsung might be for bling bling numbers but Some people may be able to use it and have an advantage with it over hynix.

Hynix seems to be more expensive to buy or bin for whatever reason. I would love some in depth discussion on that


----------



## IOWA

Dominatoor 2666cl10 on ebay!


----------



## tatmMRKIV

you sure? I only see ddr4


----------



## sabishiihito

I don't see any either, maybe it's a listing not available on US eBay.


----------



## Sam OCX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sabishiihito*
> 
> Ripjaws 3200C16 even lower now, I wonder if these are using Samsung ICs these days. http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820231808&


New batches of this model are Samsung-based, same as 1500 15-15-15 red Ripjaws.


----------



## sabishiihito

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sam OCX*
> 
> New batches of this model are Samsung-based, same as 1500 15-15-15 red Ripjaws.


Samsung doesn't have any new DDR4 ICs does it? How are the vendors able to bin them for specs like this? Have you had a chance to test any?


----------



## Nnimrod

Looks like I found CHL's ebay


----------



## sabishiihito

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nnimrod*
> 
> Looks like I found CHL's ebay


Referring to this? http://www.ebay.com/itm/221792818282


----------



## rt123

If it is he should fix that "rear" in the item description.


----------



## coolhandluke41

Sold


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## sabishiihito

You've inspired me to put up my remaining MGH-E Hypers for sale


----------



## xxbassplayerxx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sabishiihito*
> 
> Referring to this? http://www.ebay.com/itm/221792818282


Hopefully those are better than mine. I had a set of the 2133 8-8-8 ST sticks and they were terribad. Wouldn't even do 2000 8-8-8 half of the time.


----------



## tatmMRKIV

hypers arent good for anything though?I had some 7-8-7 2000 dominators for maybe a week before I sold them to Gunslinger for a system. They just don't play well with current IMCs


----------



## xxbassplayerxx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tatmMRKIV*
> 
> hypers arent good for anything though?I had some 7-8-7 2000 dominators for maybe a week before I sold them to Gunslinger for a system. They just don't play well with current IMCs


I'll never get rid of mine... They are great for X48, X58, Phenom II, and Sandy Bridge. That's good enough for me!


----------



## tatmMRKIV

yeah I only mess with post sb-e, and I sold my sb-e so everything affter that... actualy tbh I think I am just down to a z87 and z97. only stuff I need is PSC


----------



## levontraut

what is everyone thoughts on this kit please?

https://www.overclockers.co.uk/showproduct.php?prodid=MY-204-KS&groupid=701&catid=8&subcat=2549

and how far you think they will be able to overclock?

Spec sheet:
http://www.kingston.com/datasheets/HX324C11SRK2_16.pdf


----------



## sabishiihito

Those should have the same Hynix ICs as the kits in these reviews:
http://hw-db.com/memory/2498/g-skill-f3-1600c9d-16gxm-review
http://hw-db.com/memory/2489/g-skill-f3-1600c11d-16gnt-review

Also some reviews of that kit in particular:
http://www.overclockers.com/forums/showthread.php/749963-Kingston-HyperX-Savage-2x4GB-2400-CL11-HX324C11SRK2-8
http://aphnetworks.com/reviews/kingston-hyperx-savage-hx324c11srk2-16-2x8gb
http://thepcenthusiast.com/kingston-hyperx-savage-ddr3-memory-review/


----------



## IOWA

I think these are the 2666 samsung: http://www.ebay.com/itm/121673670108?ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1555.l2649


----------



## levontraut

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sabishiihito*
> 
> Those should have the same Hynix ICs as the kits in these reviews:
> http://hw-db.com/memory/2498/g-skill-f3-1600c9d-16gxm-review
> http://hw-db.com/memory/2489/g-skill-f3-1600c11d-16gnt-review
> 
> Also some reviews of that kit in particular:
> http://www.overclockers.com/forums/showthread.php/749963-Kingston-HyperX-Savage-2x4GB-2400-CL11-HX324C11SRK2-8
> http://aphnetworks.com/reviews/kingston-hyperx-savage-hx324c11srk2-16-2x8gb
> http://thepcenthusiast.com/kingston-hyperx-savage-ddr3-memory-review/


cheers dude


----------



## xxbassplayerxx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IOWA*
> 
> I think these are the 2666 samsung: http://www.ebay.com/itm/121673670108?ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1555.l2649


Holy Bajesus! Will they actually sell for that much? I have a set that I'd sell if I could get $1,200 out of them lol


----------



## rt123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xxbassplayerxx*
> 
> Holy Bajesus! Will they actually sell for that much? I have a set that I'd sell if I could get $1,200 out of them lol


$350 is more realistic.


----------



## tatmMRKIV

I never have seen any go for over 500ish maybe 180 euros for a pair.


----------



## fat4l

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IOWA*
> 
> I think these are the 2666 samsung: http://www.ebay.com/itm/121673670108?ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1555.l2649


are they doublesided ?


----------



## xxbassplayerxx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rt123*
> 
> $350 is more realistic.


I'll keep them then








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fat4l*
> 
> are they doublesided ?


Yes. 4GB C10 is definitely double-sided Samsung. The Hynix version of the 2666 were Cas 11 and single-sided.


----------



## rt123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xxbassplayerxx*
> 
> I'll keep them then


Yup good idea. Especially if you intend to revisit Z97 & lower.


----------



## sabishiihito

My 2666C10 sold for $400.


----------



## coolhandluke41

my 2C....
web is selling 4x4GB G.Skill TridentX DDR3-2666 C10-12-12-31 1,65v (240 Euros+shipping) over HWBOT









..if I was looking for Samsung this would be my go to guy right now


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



http://forum.hwbot.org/showthread.php?t=137131


----------



## tatmMRKIV

SO TEMPTED. DON'T REMIND ME!


----------



## moorhen2

Found these in the back of my wardrobe today, PSC if I remember correctly. Oh the good old days.









http://s572.photobucket.com/user/moorhen2/media/20150612_121854.jpg.html

http://s572.photobucket.com/user/moorhen2/media/20150612_122210.jpg.html


----------



## xxbassplayerxx

Yeah, definitely PSC. Unfortunately, I haven't seen that kit perform very well with others but there's always a chance. Give them a test and report back!


----------



## tatmMRKIV

That kit might be bbse. I just saw that spec sell on hwbot as bbse. I am not familiar with corsair labeling though


----------



## Jpmboy

G.SKILL Ripjaws 4 series 32GB (8 x 4GB) 288-Pin DDR4 SDRAM DDR4 3000 (PC4-24000) Memory Kit Model F4-3000C15Q2-32GRBB
$349USD



@ 3200 24/7


----------



## tatmMRKIV

I don't know if 1.4 is safe for 24/7 I said I could do something in one of the other threads about doing c15 3333 at 1.4 and they said I was a flashbencher... Like its a demeaning comment. screw that guy

Wait that was you, get out you stability bencher, not everyone OCs for 24/7 stability... Hurr durr


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tatmMRKIV*
> 
> I don't know if 1.4 is safe for 24/7 I said I could do something in one of the other threads about doing c15 3333 at 1.4 and they said I was a flashbencher... Like its a demeaning comment. screw that guy
> 
> Wait that was you, get out you stability bencher, not everyone OCs for 24/7 stability... Hurr durr


just think what my "un-stable" bench settings are.









lol - I've been running DDR4 at 1.4V (~ 8 kits) since launch.


----------



## tatmMRKIV

Then post them

And if thats so then why were you talking crap when I had said that I was running sticks at c15 3333 with 1.4? you said you don't run anything that high and pointed out 1.38-1.39...


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tatmMRKIV*
> 
> I don't know if 1.4 is safe for 24/7 I said I could do something in one of the other threads about doing c15 3333 at 1.4 and they said I was a flashbencher... Like its a demeaning comment. screw that guy
> 
> Wait that was you, get out you stability bencher, not everyone OCs for 24/7 stability... Hurr durr


lol?

Don't make it worse for yourself


----------



## tatmMRKIV

you arent part of this SS
If someone is going to harrass me everytime I go into a thread then they should get some back, when they come to the thread that I frequent


----------



## Silent Scone

Yeah, no. I don't think that was what was happening...Besides if you were flash benching then call a spade a spade as the saying goes









The configuration he's posted is actually pretty impressive if you cared to take a proper gander.


----------



## tatmMRKIV

Impressive how? Its samsung they do that

I wasn't flash benching then I had expanded my ram to that as their daily

someone made a baseless assumption and then stuck with it.


----------



## moorhen2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tatmMRKIV*
> 
> That kit might be bbse. I just saw that spec sell on hwbot as bbse. I am not familiar with corsair labeling though


7.1x = PSC 256Mx8


----------



## moorhen2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xxbassplayerxx*
> 
> Yeah, definitely PSC. Unfortunately, I haven't seen that kit perform very well with others but there's always a chance. Give them a test and report back!


Would love to be able to give them a spin again, but the only boards I have now are DDR4.


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tatmMRKIV*
> 
> Impressive how? Its samsung they do that.


Wow, thanks.


----------



## IOWA

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *moorhen2*
> 
> Would love to be able to give them a spin again, but the only boards I have now are DDR4.


I will gladly give them a try!!

Btw I have good samsung kit (gskill2600c10) but in my life I have seen a lot of kits like mine or 2400c9 (trident and dominators) that cannot achive a stable 2800c9 tight clock.
240eu for 16gb means they are slightly high priced ****. Than it is obvius that a good IMC is needed for speed and stability!

The best way to know if the ram is faulty or it is imc-incompetent is to look at RTLs. If they are low then memory is generally OK but IMC is not so great.


----------



## tatmMRKIV

none of my c9 2400s did 2800 tight even my c10 2600 kits, I think the kit I sent back, that the box got severely damaged in shipping from newegg, wouldn't do it well either. My last kit of c10 2600 that were from September 2014 sorta did it but they took more than 2v, 2 took 2.06, one too 2.03, and the other one took an astonishing 2.12v( it wasn't that good anyway so I figured I'd see what it ,in fact, would take
Point is, I think you need c10 2666 if you want 4 sticks to do it.

though I have seen some c9 2400 ripjaw z 4x4gb kits that might be worth a shot.


----------



## IOWA

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tatmMRKIV*
> 
> none of my c9 2400s did 2800 tight even my c10 2600 kits, I think the kit I sent back, that the box got severely damaged in shipping from newegg, wouldn't do it well either. My last kit of c10 2600 that were from September 2014 did it but they took more than 2v, 2 took 2.06, one too 2.03, and the other one took an astonishing 2.12v( it wasn't that good anyway so I figured I'd see what it ,in fact, would take
> Point is, I think you need c10 2666 if you want 4 sticks to do it.
> 
> though I have seen some c9 2400 ripjaw z 4x4gb kits that might be worth a shot.


Well, if you go tight you NEED 2V, no shame in that! Samsung on air dissipation is rock solid, never had issues. If you go normal cl9 and ony twcl6 a good kit can go as high as 2933 without problems but you NEED a god IMC for that! (and maybe not only liquid cooling!).

anyway, aren't samsung memory the best for ddr3 OC? Same performance of LN2 psc but air cooling!
It is a shame that samsung ddr4 aren't that great!
I need to buy a good ddr4 kit now but I'm very disapponted!

EDIT: Best DDR4 kit out for OC??


----------



## tatmMRKIV

I am pretty sure PSC is the best still. On cold i know it beats samsung, I have PSC sticks capable of c8 2750 on air, though..

as for ddr4 I think c13 2666 kingston and gskill c15 3200 are the only things guaranteed Hynix

Samsung is making a comeback though. All the non pi WRs are with samsung it seems


----------



## IOWA

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tatmMRKIV*
> 
> I am pretty sure PSC is the best still. On cold i know it beats samsung, I have PSC sticks capable of c8 2750 on air, though..
> 
> as for ddr4 I think c13 2666 kingston and gskill c15 3200 are the only things guaranteed Hynix
> 
> Samsung is making a comeback though. All the non pi WRs are with samsung it seems


Intresting, i was looking to orange 3400 dominator kit now.
We need a specific ddr4 IC thread, maybe contacting corsair to know if version in this case also indicates IC manifacturer.

PSC vs Samsung... big dilemma. Surely Samsung has better usability!


----------



## tatmMRKIV

avoid those,Those sticks are trash, a few days ago someone posted a pic of them with the version # indicating they were samsung So 1000$ for samsung when g.skill has the same spec kit for 450? hell no

but they are samsung high spec so they might be good for samsung, but still too much for samsung. by a loong ways, you could bin geil c16 3400 and find something worthwhile for 1000$


----------



## IOWA

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tatmMRKIV*
> 
> avoid those,Those sticks are trash, a few days ago someone posted a pic of them with the version # indicating they were samsung So 1000$ for samsung when g.skill has the same spec kit for 450? hell no
> 
> but they are samsung high spec so they might be good for samsung, but still too much for samsung. by a loong ways, you could bin geil c16 3400 and find something worthwhile for 1000$


So is ver in corsair same as ddr3? Also for gskill?

BTW, thanks a lot!


----------



## tatmMRKIV

the OP in this thread has the ddr4 ICs updated.
for g.skill sn#xxxx3400 is hynix

i dunno I think PSC is pretty solid, samsung might have a slight advantage in 3D


----------



## IOWA

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tatmMRKIV*
> 
> the OP in this thread has the ddr4 ICs updated.
> for g.skill sn#xxxx3400 is hynix
> 
> i dunno I think PSC is pretty solid, samsung might have a slight advantage in 3D


Best mobo for ddr4 OC? Asus-asrock or giga? Giga was good with hynix I remember...


----------



## tatmMRKIV

Its really a toss up since most people havent used the msi godlike, or the 3.1usb oc formula. The problem with asus is the dimms die. Gigabyte is good but i dont like the bios.
Asrock x99 killer shows great promise as well.

Really as long as you get something with an oc socket you cant go wrong, it seems. Someone in here had a champion lose a dimm too if i recall correctly.

The asrock boards show hope as does the msi pretentious.


----------



## moorhen2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IOWA*
> 
> Best mobo for ddr4 OC? Asus-asrock or giga? Giga was good with hynix I remember...


Bet you get a lot of answers to that question, how long have you got, lol


----------



## fat4l

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *coolhandluke41*
> 
> my 2C....
> web is selling 4x4GB G.Skill TridentX DDR3-2666 C10-12-12-31 1,65v (240 Euros+shipping) over HWBOT
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ..if I was looking for Samsung this would be my go to guy right now
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> http://forum.hwbot.org/showthread.php?t=137131


Want!!!








I wonder if I had to reduce my cpu oc if I used 4 sticks ...


----------



## tatmMRKIV

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fat4l*
> 
> Want!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wonder if I had to reduce my cpu oc if I used 4 sticks ...


they are gone lol... I had to fight off the urge really bad... I'll wait till someone lets go of their best kit. Plus I just bought some audiophile grade headphones and amp now gotta get a dac so I am tapped for money xD


----------



## xxbassplayerxx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tatmMRKIV*
> 
> That kit might be bbse. I just saw that spec sell on hwbot as bbse. I am not familiar with corsair labeling though


BBSE would start with V2.X for Elpida! (V2.2 I think.)
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *moorhen2*
> 
> 7.1x = PSC 256Mx8


Yep!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tatmMRKIV*
> 
> none of my c9 2400s did 2800 tight even my c10 2600 kits, I think the kit I sent back, that the box got severely damaged in shipping from newegg, wouldn't do it well either. My last kit of c10 2600 that were from September 2014 sorta did it but they took more than 2v, 2 took 2.06, one too 2.03, and the other one took an astonishing 2.12v( it wasn't that good anyway so I figured I'd see what it ,in fact, would take
> Point is, I think you need c10 2666 if you want 4 sticks to do it.
> 
> though I have seen some c9 2400 ripjaw z 4x4gb kits that might be worth a shot.


Obviously they won't all do it but Samsung DDR3 can take some mean voltage. 2V on air is a breeze, though mine only need about 1.9V for 2800 9-12-12.


----------



## rt123

Speaking of Samsung, can someone tell me how far Samsungs can be pushed on Z77 on air/water and average/Good IMC.
Never touched the platform, so I have no idea.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tatmMRKIV*
> 
> Then post them
> 
> And if thats so then why were you talking crap when I had said that I was running sticks at c15 3333 with 1.4? you said you don't run anything that high and pointed out 1.38-1.39...


post wut? just click on my hwbot icon and you can "pursue" any of my benchmark subs. "Samsungs do that? Really? you have eight 4GB sticks - 32GB - running 3200 with these timings? (hint - look closely)


I doubt it.
lol - Show that.

Anyway - if I gave you bad advice about running 1.4V 24/7... sorry. But it's advice, it is your decision what you do. And frankly, I don't recall giving you any advice.


----------



## xxbassplayerxx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rt123*
> 
> Speaking of Samsung, can someone tell me how far Samsungs can be pushed on Z77 on air/water and average/Good IMC.
> Never touched the platform, so I have no idea.


With a really good chip and memory, you may be able to get 2933 9-12-12 using about 2.1-2.15V on the memory. Samsung can handle these volts on air for benching, though I wouldn't recommend keeping them there 24/7.

With an average chip and good memory, you should be able to get 2800+ 9-12-12. With an average chip, decent memory and lots of volts, you should be able to achieve this as well.

Here was my 3570K that had a great IMC but I never got the chance to _really_ push it. This was the day I got the sticks. 16GB (4x4GB) at 2800 9-12-12 with 2.0V set in BIOS if I recall:


----------



## rt123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xxbassplayerxx*
> 
> With a really good chip and memory, you may be able to get 2933 9-12-12 using about 2.1-2.15V on the memory. Samsung can handle these volts on air for benching, though I wouldn't recommend keeping them there 24/7.
> 
> With an average chip and good memory, you should be able to get 2800+ 9-12-12. With an average chip, decent memory and lots of volts, you should be able to achieve this as well.
> 
> Here was my 3570K that had a great IMC but I never got the chance to _really_ push it. This was the day I got the sticks. 16GB (4x4GB) at 2800 9-12-12 with 2.0V set in BIOS if I recall:


Thank you.









I thought Ivy Bridge's IMC was weaker, I guess not.


----------



## xxbassplayerxx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rt123*
> 
> Thank you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I thought Ivy Bridge's IMC was weaker, I guess not.


It's definitely not as good as Haswell, but it's definitely not weak! Start at 2600 and 2666 and get settings stable there, then try to push up! Ivy was hit or miss on if you'd even be able to boot the 2800 divider. A good MB makes a world of difference though.


----------



## tatmMRKIV

I was meaning that finding a quad channel to do 2800 tights at the low side of 2v would probably take a c10 2666 kit these days, there are a few 2600s out there


----------



## sunset1

hi guys I was wondering if I could get some suggestions on ddr4 memory.

since good memory is always hard to find when you need it im looking at buying a set of ddr4 quad kit.

I saw the gskill on newegg 3000 cas 15 for 159.99 but someone said the ics might have changed.. there is also a 219? set for 3200 cas 16

right now what is good all purpose benching ram for use with a chiller that keeps my water temps about 40-50f

I may have to grab the Sammys today if im going to get them.

btw is there any way to tell what chips are being sold or is it the luck of the draw? speaking about gskill ddr4 cas 15 3000 or cas 16 3200 thanks

or if you have any specific links to read.. I apologize im not real well and my meds make it hard to read a lot. But I love to bench when I can.
thanks
mark aka sunset1


----------



## Nnimrod

Do you guys bother doing this? Hella time consuming...


----------



## xxbassplayerxx

I did it!


----------



## Mikecdm

Nope


----------



## tatmMRKIV

did not.


----------



## coolhandluke41

yeap,my best kit's PCB is completely covert tho ,not just around the IC


----------



## tatmMRKIV

I think I had vas or DE grease on a few though


----------



## centvalny

Test Asrock Killer 3.1



http://imgur.com/KD7ynJK





http://imgur.com/VPXk55U





http://imgur.com/MYZHO1d


New bios incoming!


----------



## tatmMRKIV

how you liking that vs the RVE for memory?


----------



## sunset1

I decided to buy the ddr4 gskill 3000 cas 15 that was on sale.
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820231801
thanks anyway.
sunset1


----------



## 636cc of fury

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tatmMRKIV*
> 
> how you liking that vs the RVE for memory?


I love it man, almost done binning all of my DDR4 (38 modules . . . I think lol) and it is hands down the best memory clocking board on X99


----------



## Noxinite

I need your guys help with my RAM, it's a set of 2x4GB Corsair Vengeance v8.22 (single-sided Nanya ICs) and here are my best XTU settings running at 1.85v on an MSI Z97 Gaming 5 (on air).





My question is to whether there will be a worthwhile increase in performance if I were to buy a dual ranked 2x8GB 2666/CL11 set of ddr3 (such as this: https://www.overclockers.co.uk/showproduct.php?prodid=MY-057-TG)?

However, my i5 4670k clocks terribly with voltage and the IMC appears to be limited to 2730MHz, so the only improvement possible would have to come from lower timings. If it is not worth the money with my CPU, then does anyone know what timings are good for Nanya ICs for XTU or other more reliable RAM benchmarks? They seem to scale badly as they can do both CL7 1600MHz (with tight-ish sub-timings) at 1.75-1.8v and CL11 (with tight-ish sub-timings) at 1.9-1.95v.


----------



## IOWA

Think I'm going to sell my DDR3 Samsung kit too, it's time for DDR4!!


----------



## coolhandluke41

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *636cc of fury*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *tatmMRKIV*
> 
> how you liking that vs the RVE for memory?
> 
> 
> 
> I love it man, almost done binning all of my DDR4 (38 modules . . . I think lol) and it is hands down the best memory clocking board on X99
Click to expand...

better then Killer3.1 ?


----------



## tatmMRKIV

I may say to hell with the OCF then, JESUS though 38 modules!? Doing this professionally is wild,


----------



## fat4l

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IOWA*
> 
> Think I'm going to sell my DDR3 Samsung kit too, it's time for DDR4!!


I see ur selling it already!









Gimme more info about them!
(Copy paste)
if used with my 5.1G chip will i still be able to run it at the same settings(5.1G_1.35v) with 4 sticks ?
What do u think, roughly %, the performance boost would be vs corsair dom plat 2400CL10 2x8GB kit ?
Do u think they would run 2666CL9 all 4 sticks together ?

Anyway guys, are these the same ? (In terms of chips used etc)
4x4GB G.Skill TridentX DDR3-2666 C10-12-12-31 1,65v
4x4GB Corsair 2666C10 Dominator Platinum


----------



## Sam OCX

Yes, all 2600C10 and 2666C10-rated modules are based on Samsung 2Gbit revision D.


----------



## tatmMRKIV

you wont see any improvements, ram really only matters in benching, especially when you are splitting hairs like that.


----------



## fat4l

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tatmMRKIV*
> 
> you wont see any improvements, ram really only matters in benching, especially when you are splitting hairs like that.


thats what i thought !









.....://///// I neeeeeed the best. Obsession is a bad thing


----------



## tatmMRKIV

if you aren't going to bench them its a waste, is all I am saying. These are the best samsung sticks that are ever available.

Crap! Look at the c15 3200!


----------



## Sam OCX

Went through the last dozen of Samsung DDR3 (2400C9 and 2600C10 TridentX) only to find this as the best pair of the lot...


----------



## 636cc of fury

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *coolhandluke41*
> 
> better then Killer3.1 ?


This is the board I am talking about CHL, the Killer M 3.1


----------



## tatmMRKIV

2x c15 3200 kits plus a x99m killer
Or 3x c15 3200kits and wait till i sell my champion to buy a killer?

How "bad" are the c15 3200 kits?

Btw 15-16-16-37 rtl 61-60-60-60 at 3334 mhz with 1.4v passed hci memtest atleast 100% on all


----------



## centvalny

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tatmMRKIV*
> 
> 2x c15 3200 kits plus a x99m killer
> Or 3x c15 3200kits and wait till i sell my champion to buy a killer?


3200C15 for benching fun with Killer 3.1.

2666C13 for binning fun and also for HOT prep. Out of my 4 kits of 4X4, 2 kits can do 1.85V air


----------



## tatmMRKIV

Ok, i was thinking of just binning the g.skills because they are only 100 more a kit. So 3x c13 2666, then a c15 3200 and killer 3.1?
I want to find a pair of sticks to take my best 3333 pair to quad configs. Thats what i was gonna bin for. Just a Super good retail set.

Maybe no hypersX seeing as i can only go to CES.


----------



## fat4l

guys im most prolly gonna buy them Corsair Dominator Platinum 2666 C10 4x4 kits(samsung) ...








Cant help myself ! hehe

Anyway, while ocing, what is the max 24/7 voltage i should go for with this kit ?


----------



## tatmMRKIV

Anyone with the x99m killer 3.1 know if the cpu hold down is the same as the stock one on the champion or if its more ln2 user friendly?
I am pulling the trigger on one and I want to know whether I should send junkdogg the special gigabyte hold down with the champion or if I need to keep it.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TMatzelle60*
> 
> From PC Perspective
> 
> 
> 
> Did they get rid of the fatality branding?


----------



## funsoul

Only recently found this thread and just want to thank everyone for all the testing and results here. You guys frickin' rock!


----------



## Splave

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tatmMRKIV*
> 
> Anyone with the x99m killer 3.1 know if the cpu hold down is the same as the stock one on the champion or if its more ln2 user friendly?
> I am pulling the trigger on one and I want to know whether I should send junkdogg the special gigabyte hold down with the champion or if I need to keep it.


the PCB doesnt have holes that go through where the hold down is because the memory slots are so close there are traces that run there... So you are required to screw into the intel mount which is M4 sized


----------



## Mikecdm

I'd rather have two kits of memory collecting dust instead of three


----------



## tatmMRKIV

I ordered one g.skill kit and the x99m for now. Gonna wait for the next gen of GPUs to get non-ref versions out before I decide whether or not to get anymore.


----------



## xxbassplayerxx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Splave*
> 
> the PCB doesnt have holes that go through where the hold down is because the memory slots are so close there are traces that run there... So you are required to screw into the intel mount which is M4 sized


Sounds like it will require some ghetto rigging to mount a pot! Or the purchase of some M4 threaded rod.


----------



## xxbassplayerxx

Three of the sticks in this deal are v2.1 and likely MNH-E Hypers.


----------



## Sam OCX

There's little to no chance to ever get Hypers on 1600C8: ver2.1 sticks should be based on either BABG or BASE non-Hypers.


----------



## xxbassplayerxx

thought those would be 2.2?


----------



## Splave

I think for hyper just finding 2000c7 dominators and paying the higher cost are the best even better than gtx2


----------



## sabishiihito

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Splave*
> 
> I think for hyper just finding 2000c7 dominators and paying the higher cost are the best even better than gtx2


How much are 2000C7 Dominators worth these days?


----------



## xxbassplayerxx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Splave*
> 
> I think for hyper just finding 2000c7 dominators and paying the higher cost are the best even better than gtx2


Because of the price that GTX2 sell at?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sabishiihito*
> 
> How much are 2000C7 Dominators worth these days?


You could probably get $80-$100 a stick without too much trouble.

I have two of those and a binned 2000 8-8-8 stick (binned to 2264 8-8-8 at 1.66V). I had a third 2000C7 but it fell off a table never to boot again


----------



## Splave

^ agreed they have held their value, maybe $250-$275 for a 3x2gb kit seems to be normal

GTX2 seem weaker on average imo than 2000 c7


----------



## tatmMRKIV

damn I sold my 7=8=7 2000 kit to gunslinger for 120 about a year ago... Can't believe they went up that much


----------



## Splave

I have them now







haha


----------



## Nnimrod

http://www.ebay.com/itm/RARE-Corsair-Dominator-GT-2000MHZ-CL7-TRIPLE-CHANNEL-DDR3-KIT-TR3X6G2000C7GTF-/121668308168?ssPageName=STRK%3AMEBIDX%3AIT&_trksid=p2047675.l2557&nma=true&si=WR8ZOGqQEC9pHcRkzYYqWA260Xk%253D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc

I ended up deciding not to get those because of a different kit, but the other kit that I wanted ended up falling through and I still don't have any hypers :/

I just got this tho


----------



## tatmMRKIV

Hah, thats cool.


----------



## centvalny

Quick test bios 1.26



http://imgur.com/uEfrwLp


----------



## sabishiihito

Finally got another 4790K with a serviceable IMC after I stupidly sold the ones I had.


----------



## rt123

That's a Pentium. Wrong screenshot perhaps.


----------



## sabishiihito

Crap you're right, I must have been out of it last night. I have a proper screenie from the Asrock.



Well, at least i know that G3258 has a good IMC too


----------



## rt123

Nice.

Although, those IOA/IOD & SA offset.
Lower it down of you can, that's too much in my opinion.


----------



## xxbassplayerxx

Assuming those sticks aren't dead, someone got a great deal on them. $110 for some of the best Hypers out there.


----------



## tatmMRKIV

is serial # 1520A4001808288 still hynix? for my new c15 3200 kit


----------



## Sam OCX

Yes, it is. It's the sixth symbol (4) that matters.


----------



## tatmMRKIV

Ok, i was a little worried since my 3333 kit is xxxx3400


----------



## coolhandluke41

nice kit there Calvin !


----------



## Nnimrod

So is the Asrock site down for everyone, or just me?

http://www.asrock.com/support/download.asp?cat=BIOS


----------



## ColdFusion 13

If you mean the link you dropped, then yes... Just you brother.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nnimrod*
> 
> So is the Asrock site down for everyone, or just me?
> 
> http://www.asrock.com/support/download.asp?cat=BIOS


----------



## Nnimrod

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ColdFusion 13*
> 
> If you mean the link you dropped, then yes... Just you brother.


thanks, idk why but i couldn't get it to load. Just used another computer and got what i wanted.


----------



## ColdFusion 13

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nnimrod*
> 
> thanks, idk why but i couldn't get it to load. Just used another computer and got what i wanted.


I know this is completely uneccessary to say but you may have a cookie problem...

I once had a cookie problem... I would tear through whole bags of Oreos... The fudge covered ones... After putting them in the freezer.... Mmmmmmmm cookies. ;-)


----------



## sabishiihito

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ColdFusion 13*
> 
> I know this is completely uneccessary to say but you may have a cookie problem...
> 
> I once had a cookie problem... I would tear through whole bags of Oreos... The fudge covered ones... After putting them in the freezer.... Mmmmmmmm cookies. ;-)


----------



## centvalny

4X4gb out out of a few HyperX 2666C13 16gb kits @ 1.85V



http://imgur.com/y3OtLh1





http://imgur.com/AaYCdZ0


----------



## Sam OCX

Can they do 32M at these clocks, Roy?


----------



## tatmMRKIV

Ugh dammit, so i am getting bsods every time i restart from my initial batch of driver installs. Am i going to have to do a clean install of win7?

Nvm its either the intel nic driver or the inf crap


----------



## Splave

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *centvalny*
> 
> 4X4gb out out of a few HyperX 2666C13 16gb kits @ 1.85V


looking goood roy


----------



## sabishiihito

Who needs sticks rated 3400?


----------



## Nnimrod

Has anyone thought of creating a "Hall of Fame" for memory? A list of the best clocking (retail) memory kits ever made? DDR3 is over, and nothing new will come out, but it's all still fresh in your minds. It could have sections for each of the significant ICs. And maybe a little history or info where applicable. It could be similar to lists on XS and i4memory, but with the difference being that this is a list of kits, not ICs. And, it would be hosted by OCN









It could also be expanded to DDR2/DDR/DDR4, but I don't think those would be as interesting seeing as there are so few good ICs for each of those. 1, 2, and 1 respectively (I think). But DDR3 lasted so long, and there were quite a few ICs that were either very good or the best in at least one scenario.

There would be a subheading for each IC type, like

*Elpida BBSE DJ-F*


G.Skill Ripjaws X 2133 8-9-8 [F3-17000CL8D-4GBXMD](_interesting info/history_)

*Powerchip X-series*


G.Skill Pi 2000 6-9-6 [F3-16000CL6D-4GBPIS] (_interesting info/history_)
*Elpida BASE Hyper*


Corsair Dominator GT 2000 7-8-7 [TR3X6G2000C7GTF](_interesting info/history_)


----------



## sunset1

i think DDR2 had some of the coolest looking memory ddr2 early ddr3.

thanks for the awesome info guys gals.

hope this is ok to mention here.. evga bstock sale is on.
i just got a 680 and p55 mobo.

but back to memory the more i learn the less i realize i know.

i hope to post some photos but i need to clean a table off and find all of the memory ;> im old. haha


----------



## Nnimrod

Just got these, they don't really impress thus far. They wouldn't boot @ 2600, but perhaps I can get them there with some tweaking. Anyways, this is all I have right now because as I was working on 2133 timings, my OS corrupted >.< So I'll test more later.

1.93V I believe they're BDBG

Only messed with primaries+tCWL


----------



## marc0053

Hey guys! Quick question on 16g (4x4gb) ddr4 volts. Ive gone up to 1.69v for 3200 cl12 so far but not sure i high i can go with good ventilation over the ram sticks? Any of you experienced dead stick with too much volts on air and how much?
Cheers, Marc


----------



## Agiel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *coolhandluke41*
> 
> this set (higher binned ,single sided Hynix ) will go very high and will test your IMC to the limit, some can get CL10 @ 1400 MHz (will probably require more voltage then say Samsung IC's)
> 
> http://www.xtremesystems.org/forums/showthread.php?280404-G.Skill-TridentX-F3-2666C11D-8GTXD-DDR3-2666-Preview
> 
> you can't go wrong with Samsung or Hynix on this platform ,single sided or double ..all tho i would prefer double,secondary timings will help a bunch
> 
> P.S. i have my second i7 3770K inbound (Thank's [email protected] KPC ) so will test most of my ram at higher frequency's soon.....


i hate de .9999 speeds craps !


----------



## tatmMRKIV

Wow, were c15 3200 pulled from newegg for anyone else?


----------



## lilchronic

I only see the Corsair LPX 3200 c15


----------



## tatmMRKIV

well I am glad I got my kit when I did. Those corsair might be an interesting alternative, though.


----------



## sabishiihito

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tatmMRKIV*
> 
> Wow, were c15 3200 pulled from newegg for anyone else?


Out of stock.
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820231837


----------



## sabishiihito

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> I only see the Corsair LPX 3200 c15


Those are Samsung these days, but still fun. They can do 3400 pretty easily.


----------



## tatmMRKIV

Forsure.

I still want to bin ICs... 



Where do i find one of these mystical devices? Lol


----------



## sabishiihito

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tatmMRKIV*
> 
> Forsure.
> 
> I still want to bin ICs...
> 
> 
> 
> Where do i find one of these mystical devices? Lol


Man that looks like fun, albeit tedious.


----------



## sunset1

well i took some photos tonight of my memory but the photos suck.. ill have to redo them when i have time.

i have more ddr3 as i have 4-5 boxes set up and running but im not going to pull my ram out to photograph.
my ddr4 gskill set is 3000 cas 15-15-15


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## fat4l

I have my corsair dom platinums 2666c10 kit at home. Well you were right, no gaming gains .....


----------



## Sam OCX

3200C15 Ripjaws are also not available in the EU anymore. They must have either ran out of Hynix chips, or decided to keep them for Skylake kits.


----------



## Nnimrod

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tatmMRKIV*
> 
> Forsure.
> 
> I still want to bin ICs...
> 
> 
> 
> Where do i find one of these mystical devices? Lol


And Splave does this? @Splave - If you don't mind my asking, what is it you do for a living?

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sunset1*
> 
> well i took some photos tonight of my memory but the photos suck.. ill have to redo them when i have time.
> 
> i have more ddr3 as i have 4-5 boxes set up and running but im not going to pull my ram out to photograph.
> my ddr4 gskill set is 3000 cas 15-15-15
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Nice looking collection! Out of curiosity, the Transcend Axeram in the top row, are those Micron or PSC?


----------



## sunset1

how do i tell?

fyi not all of this memory has been tested. I bought this memory over the last few years but im in the process of retesting all of it

here is a closeup.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## sabishiihito

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sunset1*
> 
> how do i tell?
> 
> fyi not all of this memory has been tested. I bought this memory over the last few years but im in the process of retesting all of it
> 
> here is a closeup.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Definitely Micron. We figured out Transcend's scheme a while back, the "N" at the end of thr bar code signifies Micron.


----------



## tatmMRKIV

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nnimrod*
> 
> And Splave does this? @Splave - If you don't mind my asking, what is it you do for a living?
> Nice looking collection! Out of curiosity, the Transcend Axeram in the top row, are those Micron or PSC?


Im between school semesters. And unemployed.
I dont know anyone who does it, i have just seen that ic press before,on avexir's facebook, looks hella fun. I would love to just get 1000-10000ICs or so and make a single kit with the best ones... just could you imagine the timings?


----------



## funsoul

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sunset1*
> 
> well i took some photos tonight of my memory but the photos suck.. ill have to redo them when i have time.
> 
> i have more ddr3 as i have 4-5 boxes set up and running but im not going to pull my ram out to photograph.
> my ddr4 gskill set is 3000 cas 15-15-15
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Mmmm...yummy!


----------



## sunset1

thanks everyone .. i had to clean the house for my sons graduation party and i just kept finding memory.. wife was not as amused as i was :>
not to mention the motherboards..
Happy Fathers day to the dads..


----------



## coolhandluke41

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sunset1*
> 
> thanks everyone .. i had to clean the house for my sons graduation party and i just kept finding memory.. wife was not as amused as i was :>
> not to mention the motherboards..
> Happy Fathers day to the dads..


Happy Fathers day to you and all who reads this


----------



## sabishiihito

Any ideas as to which Hynix IC this is? Clocks like 4Gbit BFR but the dimensions are too large for that to be it. Definitely not MFR as this is Corsar Ver5.20 and not Ver5.29.


----------



## sunset1

well it is happy fathers day.. wife didnt tell me 4 sets of memory came in yesterday that i ordered from ebay and traded for last week.

wish the photos could be better but .. it is what it is..


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!











Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!










Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!








have a great day everyone.


----------



## coolhandluke41

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sabishiihito*
> 
> Any ideas as to which Hynix IC this is? Clocks like 4Gbit BFR but the dimensions are too large for that to be it. Definitely not MFR as this is Corsar Ver5.20 and not Ver5.29.


looks like mixed IC's ,you have two different markings


----------



## sabishiihito

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *coolhandluke41*
> 
> looks like mixed IC's ,you have two different markings


The Corsair markings are all the same, as for the Hynix serial being somewhat different, that's not at all unprecedented even if the ICs are uniform:


----------



## coolhandluke41

yes ,the only reason I mention it is the fact this are marked by Corsair ,you probably right tho ,just my


----------



## xxbassplayerxx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sunset1*
> 
> well it is happy fathers day.. wife didnt tell me 4 sets of memory came in yesterday that i ordered from ebay and traded for last week.
> 
> wish the photos could be better but .. it is what it is..
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> have a great day everyone.


What are you buying V7.1 for? Aren't those Nanya?


----------



## sunset1

still learning bass. Didnt know they werent worth buying.









just rechecked they are (psc) (according to the list) but like i said im still learning having the list is great but it doesn't tell me which ones are the best..


----------



## xxbassplayerxx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sunset1*
> 
> still learning bass. Didnt know they werent worth buying.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> just rechecked they are (psc) (according to the list) but like i said im still learning having the list is great but it doesn't tell me which ones are the best..


The list is right--I'm wrong. 7.1 being Nanya was just off the top of my head! There is a difference between regular PSC and PSC-X which is what you want... Hopefully someone a bit more knowledgeable about it can share the learning.


----------



## Nnimrod

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xxbassplayerxx*
> 
> The list is right--I'm wrong. 7.1 being Nanya was just off the top of my head! There is a difference between regular PSC and PSC-X which is what you want... Hopefully someone a bit more knowledgeable about it can share the learning.


They might well be X series, but 1600c9 is not a high bin at all, and given their binning procedures, I'd be surprised if they were even decent, let alone good. But it's not like you're out much if they aren't. The great lord in the sky made ebay for a reason


----------



## fat4l

Finally im done









Was paint in the a$$ to do but i was worth it













I wonder one thing. On the stickers on the modules it says:10-12-12-31. However XMP is giving me 10-12-12-35 timigs.... Any ideas ? It's corsair dominator platinum 2666cl10 4x4GB kit


----------



## tatmMRKIV

I thought you were gonna sell those? They look great, thiugh, my friend.
Just manually set it. Have you tried to overclock using blk yet? Starting out a little lower and working your way up? Oughta be fun with those. Definitely c9 2500+ without any voltage increases.

Let me know how much you want for them and i might take them off your hands when you get tired of them, of course.


----------



## fat4l

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tatmMRKIV*
> 
> I thought you were gonna sell those? They look great, thiugh, my friend.
> Just manually set it. Have you tried to overclock using blk yet? Starting out a little lower and working your way up? Oughta be fun with those. Definitely c9 2500+ without any voltage increases.
> 
> Let me know how much you want for them and i might take them off your hands when you get tired of them, of course.


im keeping them as I sold my 2400cl10 kit already









Regarding ocing, I want to have the m100% stable but not sure how to do it to be honest as I never clocked any ram...
Not sure how to start to. I tried to use XMP + CL9 @2666MHz but got errors in memtest86(test 5 and 8). I also want to keep my cpu at 5100MHz. Not sure if I need to change strap or what....

Any tips please ? I want to learn this stuff


----------



## tatmMRKIV

For stability i ended up buying hci memtest, it was only 5$ and if tests all the mems thoroughly.
You are going to have to set c9 2600 then go from there if you dont have a divider between 2400 and 2600. Then see how it fares with tests... you can probably just up voltage a little and it would pass for c9 2666 though, come to think about it.


----------



## fat4l

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tatmMRKIV*
> 
> For stability i ended up buying hci memtest, it was only 5$ and if tests all the mems thoroughly.
> You are going to have to set c9 2600 then go from there if you dont have a divider between 2400 and 2600. Then see how it fares with tests... you can probably just up voltage a little and it would pass for c9 2666 though, come to think about it.


can u link it please ? the memtest. I might look for something like that here in the uk. Also shoud I use XMP and then change timings right ?


----------



## tatmMRKIV

http://hcidesign.com/memtest/purchase.html seems to be the right one


----------



## kertsz




----------



## sabishiihito

Just a few results from those Vengeance Pro 2400C11 sticks. I think they're Hynix 4Gbit AFR.


----------



## coolhandluke41

Finally got my chip and playing again ! ,no binning (only one kit of Kingston 2666 )







...



incoming !


----------



## tatmMRKIV

I got mine all set up and then realized i had to buy some watercooling parts to get it to work since i reconfigured the loop. Damn ek's parallel bridge for having a recessed 1/4" port


----------



## 636cc of fury

Found this from my last cold session, would have been my fastest run if it finished . . . go figure











http://imgur.com/5sbuJGv



These are various screens from the new Killer 3.1 and some 4 dimm PSC on Z97 OC Formula.

3232 c12 tight 1.6v @ Killer



http://imgur.com/BYinfX3



6core 5820K @ Killer



http://imgur.com/JqBwYxY



5820K @ DDR4 3280 c12











http://imgur.com/NNKkEQp



These are all from the OC Formula memory all air cooled.

2600 c8 4x2GB w/ waza



http://imgur.com/WzShupS



2666 c8 4x2GB no waza



http://imgur.com/bzPzYeH



G.Skill 2666 c11 Hynix DS CFR no waza



http://imgur.com/yEViEHT


----------



## Kimir

Anyone know what Ic is inside that:
HyperX fury black HX313C9FB/4


----------



## Sam OCX

The chips on your particular kit are Micron 4Gbit, most likely D9QBJ.


----------



## Kimir

Thanks, that's what I thought after reading HX318C10FRK2/8 variant one on HWDB.








I'll see how they do compared to the HyperX Genesis KHX1600C9D3/4G (1866Mhz with 10-11-10-28 and 1.65v) , those fury heat spreader sure look good tho.


----------



## ColdFusion 13

hey guys quick question. i know its not on the list of godly ram sticks but i was curious to know who makes the chips on the -

Avexir Core Series 16GB (4 x 4GB) 288-Pin DDR4 SDRAM DDR4 2666 (PC4-21300) Memory Kit Model AVD4U26661504G-4CIR

Please and thank you!


----------



## Sam OCX

You have absolutely no chip maker guarantees on a spec like 2666C15, it can be anything.


----------



## ColdFusion 13

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sam OCX*
> 
> You have absolutely no chip maker guarantees on a spec like 2666C15, it can be anything.


Oh really? well then i choose hynix. since my mother said i could be anything when i grow up im sure my chips will be hynix when they grow up. lol

ok no seriously... that sucks because i would rather never take the casing off as it may damage the led's. does no one knows who avexir mostly gets their chips from? i know its a taiwanese based company so... with it being that close to major chip manufacturers.... one can only hope they dont get theirs from columbia... although, columbian chips could be made with cocaine and coffee..... which would make the fastest most unstable chips possible. lol


----------



## Splave

I have core 2666 and mine is low binned hynix still better than any samsung imo XD

But could be anything for sure, its whatever they have and they dont have much hynix ICs


----------



## Kimir

Oh well those Fury are worse than the Genesis I've got.



This isn't even stable, since system crash only after starting the multiple instances of HCI memtest...
I kept the main timing I had set on the bios, tRFc was 220ish, I was able to boot at 2133 (tRFc 260) but then bsod xD
Those tRFc remind me of the G.Skill RipjawsZ I've got... which are nanya (I had samy before one stick out of 8 died)

While the Genesis...


mighty stable since I'm about 500% on HCI memtest now. tRFc being 143 on those.


----------



## coolhandluke41

here are the new bios (must have for mem. clocking) for Killer board if anyone interested



Spoiler: X99MK3_1.26!



http://pan.baidu.com/s/1dDjg1Kd


----------



## sabishiihito

Sam wasn't kidding about Samsung being on 3200 16-16-16 stuff









http://www.nexthardware.com/recensioni/gskill-ripjaws-4-3200mhz-16gb-1041/3/

I just wonder what kind of binning is going on now. Still the same Samsung IC as always, have there been any manufacturing process improvements they haven't disclosed?


----------



## Canis-X

Hello,

Was wondering what the general consensus was on good set of DDR4 RAM now-a-days. Obviously would like Hynix IC's over the Samsung, any thoughts/advice? My Avexir are Hynix IC's but just don't seem to want to OC very well. I'm not a very experienced RAM OC'r but wanted to find out from the pros here what they liked to give me a better chance working with a good component.

Would like 16GB's (4x4GB sticks) with the potential to run them in the low to mid 3000Mhz range.....best bang for the buck philosophy.


----------



## coolhandluke41

^^ your best bet right now


EDit;I posted link for the RAM but it was redirecting to some Savage kit ..lol


----------



## Canis-X

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *coolhandluke41*
> 
> ^^ your best bet right now
> 
> 
> EDit;I posted link for the RAM but it was redirecting to some Savage kit ..lol


Oh cool, the link came up fine for me in the email that it sent. So, the 2666 "should" OC just as well at the 3000 set that they offer then? Just a tad cheaper I take it? Because I don't mind the $15 difference in price if it would help at all.

Thanks btw for the response!!


----------



## rt123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Canis-X*
> 
> Oh cool, the link came up fine for me in the email that it sent. So, the 2666 "should" OC just as well at the 3000 set that they offer then? Just a tad cheaper I take it? Because I don't mind the $15 difference in price if it would help at all.
> 
> Thanks btw for the response!!


2666 set is the better one.


----------



## coolhandluke41

this kit is pretty much Hynix IC guaranteed,and very capable if you not afraid of higher vdim


----------



## Canis-X

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rt123*
> 
> 2666 set is the better one.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *coolhandluke41*
> 
> this kit is pretty much Hynix IC guaranteed,and very capable if you not afraid of higher vdim


Awesome!!!! Thanks to you both for the input and advice, I really appreciate it a lot!!! Just order me a set of them and I hope that they work better than what I've got.







+REP to you both!!


----------



## Canis-X

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *coolhandluke41*
> 
> this kit is pretty much Hynix IC guaranteed,and very capable if you not afraid of higher vdim


How much higher vdim are you referring to?


----------



## Kimir

3200 C15 is hynix too?
Cause when I see the F4-3200C15Q-16GRKD and the F4-3200C16Q-16GRK or F4-3200C16Q-16GRKD price differences, I'm like woot, the sam based are cheap.
I see some new F4-3400C16Q-16GRBD priced cheaper than the F4-3300C16Q-16GRKD too








G.Skill has so many choices in their Ripjaws 4 lineup, when does the TridentZ are coming around.. xD


----------



## sabishiihito

I don't think Samsung can do 3200 15-15-15, those should be guaranteed Hynix. Corsair's 3200C15 can be Samsung though since the timings are 15-17-17.


----------



## coolhandluke41

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Canis-X*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *coolhandluke41*
> 
> this kit is pretty much Hynix IC guaranteed,and very capable if you not afraid of higher vdim
> 
> 
> 
> How much higher vdim are you referring to?
Click to expand...


----------



## Canis-X

Thanks again for the info CHL!!


----------



## centvalny

Rejects



http://imgur.com/PyCifEG



Good



http://imgur.com/sGFAB24





http://imgur.com/i98OQeM



3100 tights @ 1.85V



http://imgur.com/pLWbgeR


----------



## hotrod717

Anyone get their hands on a OCF 3.1 yet. im about frustrated out of my Champ. I see the Killer is doing well, any comparison to OCF 3.1 . I realize the slot config is a factor in this thread. That aside, other differences, plus or minus?


----------



## coolhandluke41

why not R5E or X99A XPOWER AC ?


----------



## Canis-X

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *centvalny*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Rejects
> 
> 
> 
> http://imgur.com/PyCifEG
> 
> 
> 
> Good
> 
> 
> 
> http://imgur.com/sGFAB24
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://imgur.com/i98OQeM
> 
> 
> 
> 3100 tights @ 1.85V
> 
> 
> 
> http://imgur.com/pLWbgeR


How many sets of that RAM did you have to go through before you found 4 good sticks?


----------



## Kimir

That's some serious binning there, 3200C11!








I suppose the reject are mighty fine for daily at 3200C14 with a little more volt than the XMP.


----------



## marc0053

Is there a way to clock cache clocks higher than core clocks on the Z97 OC Formula with a 4790k?
Seems to be stuck at same clocks for me.


----------



## hotrod717

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *coolhandluke41*
> 
> why not R5E or X99A XPOWER AC ?


Asrock keeps me coming back. I'm comfortable with the bios and seem to get the best results with z- series anyway. Would like to try their x99 offering now that cache oc is available. Haven't tried any MSI mobo's and Asus puts a high premium on comparable performance.


----------



## rt123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *marc0053*
> 
> Is there a way to clock cache clocks higher than core clocks on the Z97 OC Formula with a 4790k?
> Seems to be stuck at same clocks for me.


Works on the i7s. Not on the G3258 pentiums. So its your IMC holding you back, not the board.


----------



## coolhandluke41

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hotrod717*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *coolhandluke41*
> 
> why not R5E or X99A XPOWER AC ?
> 
> 
> 
> Asrock keeps me coming back. I'm comfortable with the bios and seem to get the best results with z- series anyway. Would like to try their x99 offering now that cache oc is available. Haven't tried any MSI mobo's and Asus puts a high premium on comparable performance.
Click to expand...

I hear you bro , Asus premium I can deal with but the RMA ..oh boy







,as for OCF 3.1-wouldn't mind trying (all I see in Egg are 3.0 -not sure if this are the new boards )

@ Dumo ..you just made me buy more..


----------



## marc0053

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rt123*
> 
> Works on the i7s. Not on the G3258 pentiums. So its your IMC holding you back, not the board.


It's weird, even when I downclock the cache or core clocks below 4 GHz, both values drop and are locked. I cant run separate values for each.


----------



## tatmMRKIV

I trust loud when he said grt the killer. The killer doesnt have holes for the cpu mount rods. Shorter traces... he has the 3.1 ocf too i think

Also, anyone know how to do the xsocket settings for cache to 4.5? Its not the same at all.


----------



## rt123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *marc0053*
> 
> It's weird, even when I downclock the cache or core clocks below 4 GHz, both values drop and are locked. I cant run separate values for each.


Actually it seems, you can't do it.
I'm sorry for the misinformation, I though it was a limitation of the Pentium, but it seems, its board.


----------



## marc0053

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rt123*
> 
> Actually it seems, you can't do it.
> I'm sorry for the misinformation, I though it was a limitation of the Pentium, but it seems, its board.


.

Thanks, too bad it's locked since there is no restrictions for Haswell-e.
Cheers,
Marc


----------



## rt123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *marc0053*
> 
> .
> 
> Thanks, too bad it's locked since there is no restrictions for Haswell-e.
> Cheers,
> Marc


Sorry if I wasted your time man.
Haswell-E also has the ability to change memory timings from the OS, something regular Haswell lacks.


----------



## hotrod717

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *coolhandluke41*
> 
> I hear you bro , Asus premium I can deal with but the RMA ..oh boy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ,as for OCF 3.1-wouldn't mind trying (all I see in Egg are 3.0 -not sure if this are the new boards )


As far as I can tell, no one is stocking v3.1 OCF in the states yet. Nothing against Asus. I primarily used their mobo's last 3 gens. Still rocking a z87 Impact. In fact, will freezing z97 for a bit to work on x99 mem. Quick and dirty on x99 is done. Need to get down to brass tacks.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tatmMRKIV*
> 
> I trust loud when he said grt the killer. The killer doesnt have holes for the cpu mount rods. Shorter traces... he has the 3.1 ocf too i think
> 
> Also, anyone know how to do the xsocket settings for cache to 4.5? Its not the same at all.


Got to feel context. Was that overall or strictly mem related?


----------



## marc0053

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rt123*
> 
> Sorry if I wasted your time man.
> Haswell-E also has the ability to change memory timings from the OS, something regular Haswell lacks.


Lol no worries. Was trying to improve efficiency scores on PI32, GPUPI for CPU and wprime by using a 4790k (OCF Z97) instead of 5960x on x99 but I am not successful.
I was competing (friendly comp) on overclockers and the only requirement is that cpu speed cant go above 4 GHz but cache has no restrictions.

I have tons to learn about ram OC for DDR3 and DDR4 but it's a lot of fun!


----------



## coolhandluke41




----------



## rt123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *marc0053*
> 
> Lol no worries. Was trying to improve efficiency scores on PI32, GPUPI for CPU and wprime by using a 4790k (OCF Z97) instead of 5960x on x99 but I am not successful.
> I was competing (friendly comp) on overclockers and the only requirement is that cpu speed cant go above 4 GHz but cache has no restrictions.
> 
> I have tons to learn about ram OC for DDR3 and DDR4 but it's a lot of fun!


Cool.









As I told you a while back in the Frozen Path thread. You have quite good DDR3. Try to boot Nick Shih's 2800C9 Tight RTL1 RAM profile, should take anywhere from 2.0-2.1V. Should help your scores a lot. Also, only 2 RAM slots populated at a time.

And finding the right Batch & reduction size for your processor/graphics card is very important for GPUPI. 5960X & 4790K might like different settings.


----------



## tatmMRKIV

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hotrod717*
> 
> As far as I can tell, no one is stocking v3.1 OCF in the states yet. Nothing against Asus. I primarily used their mobo's last 3 gens. Still rocking a z87 Impact. In fact, will freezing z97 for a bit to work on x99 mem. Quick and dirty on x99 is done. Need to get down to brass tacks.
> Got to feel context. Was that overall or strictly mem related?


Well this is the memory thread...
Its obviously not the best for cpu core with the msi godlike.
And with only 2 usable pcie its probably not best for 3d either.


----------



## marc0053

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rt123*
> 
> Cool.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As I told you a while back in the Frozen Path thread. You have quite good DDR3. Try to boot Nick Shih's 2800C9 Tight RTL1 RAM profile, should take anywhere from 2.0-2.1V. Should help your scores a lot. Also, only 2 RAM slots populated at a time.
> 
> And finding the right Batch & reduction size for your processor/graphics card is very important for GPUPI. 5960X & 4790K might like different settings.


Thanks ill give it another go tonight on the z97 ocf. Ive been using Nick's 2800cl9 profile at 2.03V but havent looked in to the rtl timings (im really new in that field). Im just surprised that many others in that same competition im in have similar setup but slower ram clocks and timings and manage a good 5-6 seconds less than me for the 4790k. I see that most folks use the open cl1.2 so i downloaded the amd catalyst drivers 12.10 to get that and i use the amd accelerator in gpupi 1B. I tried gpupi 2.1 and 2.1.1 and get similar results. Also tried ramdisk and that didnt seem to help on win 7 ULT 64 bit.
If i improve my score in gpupi and wprime and reduce them about 4 sec combined it will get me in the top 3 while im near position # 10 now.
Thanks for the help and encouragement so far


----------



## rt123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *marc0053*
> 
> Thanks ill give it another go tonight on the z97 ocf. Ive been using Nick's 2800cl9 profile at 2.03V but havent looked in to the rtl timings (im really new in that field). Im just surprised that many others in that same competition im in have similar setup but slower ram clocks and timings and manage a good 5-6 seconds less than me for the 4790k. I see that most folks use the open cl1.2 so i downloaded the amd catalyst drivers 12.10 to get that and i use the amd accelerator in gpupi 1B. I tried gpupi 2.1 and 2.1.1 and get similar results. Also tried ramdisk and that didnt seem to help on win 7 ULT 64 bit.
> If i improve my score in gpupi and wprime and reduce them about 4 sec combined it will get me in the top 3 while im near position # 10 now.
> Thanks for the help and encouragement so far


If the other people are using PSC & have tigher timings, they maybe faster.

NicK shih's default profile is just a stepping stone, this is better.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!





Credits to _aerotracks_ .











Edit:- Read that other people are on slower freq/timings. It maybe related to some OS tweaks. GPUPi is still pretty new, so not a lot of tweaks found & they are being kept hidden. Not much I can do there.


----------



## tatmMRKIV

All the tweaks and you did waza right? You're talkin bout 32m right? Os tweaks and waza are important for the last few seconda

Also go to affinity and uncheck core 0
Also all that crap to do in msconfig


----------



## rt123

^^
He is doing GPUPi bro, I don't think those things work there.


----------



## tatmMRKIV

one of the things were 32m? ."ted by marc0053

Lol no worries. Was trying to improve efficiency scores on *PI32,* GPUPI for CPU and wprime"


----------



## centvalny

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Canis-X*
> 
> How many sets of that RAM did you have to go through before you found 4 good sticks?


5 sets of hyperX 2666C13 and 3 sets ripjaws 3200C15 yielded 9 sticks 3200C11


----------



## rt123

I am curious, what is faster.?

3200C11 or 3000C10.

I can't 3000C10 to boot at any voltage on my best stick.


----------



## marc0053

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *centvalny*
> 
> 5 sets of hyperX 2666C13 and 3 sets ripjaws 3200C15 yielded 9 sticks 3200C11


Amazing! sounds like a great deal of work but certainly worth it!
What max volts do you push through your DDR4 sticks on air for binning your sticks? I've stopped at 1.69V but would love to hear experience from others.


----------



## Canis-X

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *centvalny*
> 
> 5 sets of hyperX 2666C13 and 3 sets ripjaws 3200C15 yielded 9 sticks 3200C11


Wow, is that typical?


----------



## sabishiihito

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *marc0053*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *centvalny*
> 
> 5 sets of hyperX 2666C13 and 3 sets ripjaws 3200C15 yielded 9 sticks 3200C11
> 
> 
> 
> Amazing! sounds like a great deal of work but certainly worth it!
> What max volts do you push through your DDR4 sticks on air for binning your sticks? I've stopped at 1.69V but would love to hear experience from others.
Click to expand...

For those clocks (3200C11) you have to go above 1.70v, more likely 1.85v. The only two sticks that I have that can do that spec need 1.85v and 1.89v respectively.

Sent from my Nexus 9 using Tapatalk


----------



## marc0053

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sabishiihito*
> 
> For those clocks (3200C11) you have to go above 1.70v, more likely 1.85v. The only two sticks that I have that can do that spec need 1.85v and 1.89v respectively.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 9 using Tapatalk


Ok thanks for the info. I wasn't aware that DDR4 could take that voltage. Are there any report on what volts can kill ddr4 sticks with air cooling only?


----------



## sabishiihito

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Canis-X*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *centvalny*
> 
> 5 sets of hyperX 2666C13 and 3 sets ripjaws 3200C15 yielded 9 sticks 3200C11
> 
> 
> 
> Wow, is that typical?
Click to expand...

That actually seems like a very high rate of return, I have 2 sets of HyperX 2666C13, one set Ripjaws 3200C16, one set Ripjaws 3300C16, one set of Dominator 3000C14 and one set of Dominator 3300C16 and only 2 sticks from the 3000C14 can pass 3200C11. Most of them won't even POST and one Dominator 3300C16 can boot but I can't get it stable enough to load Windows.

Sent from my Nexus 9 using Tapatalk


----------



## coolhandluke41

testing Grizzly


----------



## rt123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *coolhandluke41*
> 
> testing Grizzly


Nice pic. Those Gskill fans look awesome.

Let us know what you think about Grizzly. I have been waiting to hear some thought from someone who wasn't given a sample.


----------



## coolhandluke41

not sure if I like the paste ,can't apply to much pressure -when I took off the pot CPU looked like have a wet spot/most of the paste end up around the CPU, need to practice with it I guess and yes this are G.Skill fans(flipped the fans so it sucks the air up)

P.S. paste won't freeze


----------



## tatmMRKIV

Whats grizzly?


----------



## marc0053

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tatmMRKIV*
> 
> Whats grizzly?


Thermal paste. Look at 22:15


----------



## rt123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *coolhandluke41*
> 
> not sure if I like the paste ,can't apply to much pressure -when I took off the pot CPU looked like have a wet spot/most of the paste end up around the CPU, need to practice with it I guess and yes this are G.Skill fans(flipped the fans so it sucks the air up)
> 
> P.S. paste won't freeze


So kinda of the opposite of Gelid, which isn't very viscous. Good to know it doesn't freeze.

+ Rep.

Also update us with your experiences once you have mastered the paste.


----------



## Sam OCX

9/32 is actually not a bad ratio for 1600Mhz CL11. I gave my ES sticks a try the other day (which for 1500MHz CL11 need 0.1V less than the best retail kit that I ever had) and they needed 1.83V.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rt123*
> 
> I am curious, what is faster.?
> 
> 3200C11 or 3000C10.
> 
> I can't 3000C10 to boot at any voltage on my best stick.


The _real_ 1500MHz CL10 should be faster but I haven't yet seen anyone pull it off on air. Given that 1500MHz CL11 needs more voltage than 1600MHz CL12, 1500MHz CL10 should need more than 1600MHz CL11 which ends up in 1.9V+ even on super handpicked sets.


----------



## rt123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sam OCX*
> 
> The _real_ 1500MHz CL10 should be faster but I haven't yet seen anyone pull it off on air. Given that 1500MHz CL11 needs more voltage than 1600MHz CL12, 1500MHz CL10 should need more than 1600MHz CL11 which ends up in 1.9V+ even on super handpicked sets.


Thanks.
The current C10 runs out there are probably booting at CL 11 & then changing it to CL 10 in Windows, hence not _real_.
Am I right.?


----------



## Sam OCX

Some boards like ASUS and MSI also set CL wrong in the BIOS with BIOS versions newer than ~Feb2015. That is, you boot CL10 but your minimal stable voltage and RTLs are exactly the same as with CL11 with performance getting only a marginal boost (0.1-0.2s in 32M, at best). If you use an older BIOS version then CL10 is "real".


----------



## rt123

Okay. Thanks SAM.
Now I can feel less bad about my RAM.









+Rep


----------



## 636cc of fury

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sam OCX*
> 
> 9/32 is actually not a bad ratio for 1600Mhz CL11. I gave my ES sticks a try the other day (which for 1500MHz CL11 need 0.1V less than the best retail kit that I ever had) and they needed 1.83V.
> 
> 
> The _real_ 1500MHz CL10 should be faster but I haven't yet seen anyone pull it off on air. Given that 1500MHz CL11 needs more voltage than 1600MHz CL12, 1500MHz CL10 should need more than 1600MHz CL11 which ends up in 1.9V+ even on super handpicked sets.


Is testing in channel A harder than B on the MSI Sam? I think on the Champion B is the slot I usually use when binning in single channel because its the hardest to get to pass.


----------



## Sam OCX

I use/used Channel B for individual module binning as well. But when I tried 1600c11 in B+D a.k.a. "the hardest slots", I couldn't pass 32M no matter what. But it worked well in A+C.
On MSI, A and C have looser RTLs (47/8 at 1600c11) compared to B and D (45/8 at 1600c11), this is what has most likely made things easier for mems and/or IMC.


----------



## moorhen2

Well these just arrived, not certain, but I think they are Sammies, any ideas.

http://s572.photobucket.com/user/moorhen2/media/SAM_0087.jpg.html

http://s572.photobucket.com/user/moorhen2/media/SAM_0090.jpg.html

Edit. Just seen this post, they are Samsung ic's.

http://www.nexthardware.com/recensioni/gskill-ripjaws-4-3200mhz-16gb-1041/3/


----------



## Sam OCX

Old batches of 3200C16 were Hynix-based but yours are Samsung (also confirmed by xxxxx5xxxxxxxxx serial numbers).


----------



## moorhen2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sam OCX*
> 
> Old batches of 3200C16 were Hynix-based but yours are Samsung (also confirmed by xxxxx5xxxxxxxxx serial numbers).


Thought as much, but thanks anyway, problem now is I cant get my system to post with them, I knew I was going to have problems with my X99-E WS and this kit, looks like I might have to get my R5E out again, lol.









Edit

Success, SA was the culprit, needed less not more, got there in the end. lol


----------



## Dum3

Can try some C15,C14,C13 results?MIght be interesting to see what these newer batches of Samsung have to offer....


----------



## Sam OCX

Getting 1666MHz 13-17-16 to do 32M is quite easy (even CL12 is likely to work on well-binned kits). Anything above 1666 depends more on the IMC than the mems now.


----------



## Kimir

HX426C13PB2K4/16 are the one pretty much sure to be hynix, right? Making sure before I hit the purchase button.


----------



## rt123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kimir*
> 
> HX426C13PB2K4/16 are the one pretty much sure to be hynix, right? Making sure before I hit the purchase button.


2666C13 ones are Hynix.
Yes.


----------



## Kimir

Thanks, scrolled a few pages back after I posted and saw the newegg pic and comments. Can't hurt to double check.


----------



## hotrod717

Finally have v3.1 OCF in stock at Newegg. Looking at X99m Killer, I notice the battery and switch located near socket. What effect does this have when going cold? X99m is $100 cheaper than OCF, but I am concerned about the location of these components and properly insulating. I realize this is ram thread, but you guys seem to be majority that use X99m with ln2.


----------



## CL3P20

It makes no difference. Killer is just that.. 3x pots and everything froze... Board won't complain.


----------



## coolhandluke41

almost completely dry ,Dragon Skin FTW


----------



## hotrod717

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *coolhandluke41*
> 
> almost completely dry ,Dragon Skin FTW


Dragonskin?? Do tell.


----------



## coolhandluke41

^^


----------



## Canis-X

Wow!!! That stuff looks amazing!!! Only question that I have is does it peel off cleanly or is it a pain? This would be sooooo much nicer to prep the board with than just straight dry eraser like I use, and it has to prevent condensation from getting into things much better.


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *coolhandluke41*
> 
> almost completely dry ,Dragon Skin FTW
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Man that's gorgeous....

How's it handle subzero?


----------



## coolhandluke41

@WhiteWulfe, it handles cold like a boss ,
Quote:


> it takes few repetitions to master the right procedure but once you learn how to do it properly- hands down the best insulation I have ever used .I LET the back and mix 40/60 (it takes longer to dry but the end result is worth it )


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *coolhandluke41*
> 
> @WhiteWulfe, it handles cold like a boss ,


Good to know, as it was the main prep I wanted to go with originally but I'd heard there were cracking issues.

Also, Nything else you do with the way you prep? Always curious to see what others are doing. Especially if it insulates well without requiring a ton of work upfront every time you want to go cold


----------



## coolhandluke41

no cracking at all


----------



## rt123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *coolhandluke41*
> 
> no cracking at all


It cracks above -150C I _think_,but that shouldn't be a problem on Intel Chips.


----------



## centvalny

Old way..what a mess!











http://imgur.com/oeyY5F5


----------



## hotrod717

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *coolhandluke41*
> 
> no cracking at all


Looks like a nice tool.
Can you give info on cache voltage adjustments on ASRock oc socket. Does it have separate, manual voltage adjustments in bios like
vl on Champion?


----------



## tatmMRKIV

You can adjust it in bios but its values are wierd you can set between 0-50 in incremints of 1 and i couldnt find what voltages it relates to.


----------



## coolhandluke41

@Roy ..nice brush


----------



## hotrod717

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tatmMRKIV*
> 
> You can adjust it in bios but its values are wierd you can set between 0-50 in incremints of 1 and i couldnt find what voltages it relates to.


Just one setting?


----------



## marc0053

Just ordered an OCF 3.1. Anyone had a chance to play with it? Im hoping you can send additional power for cache overclocking similar to vl6 on the soc champion. Played a bit with the x99m killer 3.1and there was a setting called cacheOV and cacheOC but didnt really understand how they worked


----------



## hotrod717

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *marc0053*
> 
> Just ordered an OCF 3.1. Anyone had a chance to play with it? Im hoping you can send additional power for cache overclocking similar to vl6 on the soc champion. Played a bit with the x99m killer 3.1and there was a setting called cacheOV and cacheOC but didnt really understand how they worked


^^


----------



## tatmMRKIV

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hotrod717*
> 
> Just one setting?


same 6 settings but what they correlate to is a mystery.

Same boat marc. I dont get it either.

My waterloop is torn down though so i havent especially tried
Been having a hell of a time getting motivated to do anything these past few weeks


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Might as well ask here.... Happened to have a stick of this lying around as it came for free with my motherboard, is it any good for benching? I know I could get it to boot into windows at 500fsb and 2.2V but never tried any actual benches.

Samsung M378T2863RZS-CF7


----------



## Splave

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *marc0053*
> 
> Just ordered an OCF 3.1. Anyone had a chance to play with it? Im hoping you can send additional power for cache overclocking similar to vl6 on the soc champion. Played a bit with the x99m killer 3.1and there was a setting called cacheOV and cacheOC but didnt really understand how they worked


The only setting you need is called cachepll voltage and raise it as high as possible before your computer will no longer boot. This will allow you to Max your cache out. My best can run 1.65v 4.85 and worst 1.45 4.5ghz


----------



## marc0053

Great info! Thanks. Now i just no to find stripped down xp 64 bit and win7 64 bit for 2d benches


----------



## tatmMRKIV

Gl with that one, only reason i have stripped xp is due to someone physically giving me a copy.

He also told me there wasnt a stripped down 7


----------



## Kimir

Someone shared the iso of stripped xp here or in the frozen club not long ago.
I'm on the phone right now, can't link the post.

edit: here, it was in the bot team topic.


----------



## 636cc of fury

X99M Killer first touch @ cold, happy 4th guys











http://imgur.com/mjg1aIO



. . . how does this look for 1.25v on a certain orange set of Samsungs







(pics and thread to come)

1.25v


http://imgur.com/LCg0Mfy



1.35v


http://imgur.com/hOSHSPW



Have yet to find a 5960X that can boot at 3200 divider with 125 strap so keeping me from really seeing what this kit can do.


----------



## tatmMRKIV

Gunslinger just posted some new chips on hwbot

Thanks for the heads up on the 3200 divider, i think i may have run into that when i did my initial attempt


----------



## coolhandluke41

anyone having strap problem on Killer board with 5820k ?


----------



## CL3P20

You got 3k and 3.2k at 100bclk and 3k and 3.3k at 125bclk?


----------



## coolhandluke41

uncore is out of whack


----------



## 636cc of fury

To clear thing up on 125 strap only 3333 and 4000mhz work, the others are all busted. On 100 strap 3200 is the highest.


----------



## coolhandluke41

^^ this
,per Nick..
Quote:


> U set all core wil be fine


..and
Quote:


> Per core intel has limitation


...LOL..
so as of right now only "*all cores*-per core" should work

EDit ; to be honest I think I already tried that







..will have to double check when I get home


----------



## Splave

5820k seems like a bad time


----------



## 636cc of fury

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *coolhandluke41*
> 
> uncore is out of whack


On 5820K I had to set the uncore multi +2 over what I really want (i.e. to get x45 in windows I set x47 in bios)


----------



## CL3P20

was that due to uncore > CPU ? or was CPU still clocked higher than uncore?

*just wondering cuz ME goofs up in XTU anytime uncore gets set higher than CPU clock (using the program to set, BIOS is fine though)


----------



## coolhandluke41

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *636cc of fury*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *coolhandluke41*
> 
> uncore is out of whack
> 
> 
> 
> On 5820K I had to set the uncore multi +2 over what I really want (i.e. to get x45 in windows I set x47 in bios)
Click to expand...

yes ,that was with P1.26 (I reported this) on P1.31 strap-100 was fixed but all other straps were still broken
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CL3P20*
> 
> was that due to uncore > CPU ? or was CPU still clocked higher than uncore?
> 
> *just wondering cuz ME goofs up in XTU anytime uncore gets set higher than CPU clock (using the program to set, BIOS is fine though)


here is the problem - strap1.25x, and 1.67x works but it down-clocks uncore
Quote:


> they said hotfix will release this month





Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## xxbassplayerxx

Any dual channel DDR4 kits that are likely Hynix?

http://www.newegg.com/Product/ProductList.aspx?Submit=ENE&N=100007611%20600006069%20600521523%20600006072&IsNodeId=1&bop=And&Order=PRICED&PageSize=30


----------



## tatmMRKIV

Kingston hyperx only uses hynix or micron


----------



## Canis-X

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xxbassplayerxx*
> 
> Any dual channel DDR4 kits that are likely Hynix?
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/ProductList.aspx?Submit=ENE&N=100007611%20600006069%20600521523%20600006072&IsNodeId=1&bop=And&Order=PRICED&PageSize=30


I just bought these, got them Friday of last week, and they are Hynix IC's...

HyperX 16GB (4 x 4GB) 288-Pin DDR4 SDRAM DDR4 2666 (PC4-21300) Desktop Memory Model HX426C13PB2K4/16


----------



## xxbassplayerxx

Since I'm getting ready for Skylake, I was hoping to find a kit like that in just 2 sticks. Maybe I should get the whole kit and sell half...


----------



## Canis-X

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xxbassplayerxx*
> 
> Since I'm getting ready for Skylake, I was hoping to find a kit like that in just 2 sticks. Maybe I should get the whole kit and sell half...


You could do that, it would give you 4 to choose from and can do a bit of binning on what you got. Might not be a bad way to go.


----------



## tatmMRKIV

At this point i would wait for the new bins. Imc on that will be stronger.


----------



## CL3P20

Binning now will be better as your sticks will only improve on SKL. IMC trains to each IC ..so should be capable of much tighter timings and speeds on SKL compared to x99 training.


----------



## centvalny

HyperX 2666C13 will be future Pi 2000C6


----------



## sabishiihito

I guess this explains the recent price drop for the 3300C16 Platinums











This is an RMA replacement for a Ver5.29 kit that had one stick go bad.


----------



## Splave

sorry to hear man, samsung will be more interesting soon though!


----------



## sabishiihito

At least they're good for 3400.


----------



## tatmMRKIV

Ouch
I am happy with the sticks i have
4x c16 3333 g.skill
7x es c17 3333 kingston
4x c15 3200 g.skill

Only thing i might get is a c16 3400 blue g.skill kit for some reference samsung


----------



## rt123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tatmMRKIV*
> 
> Ouch
> I am happy with the sticks i have
> 4x c16 3333 g.skill
> 7x es c17 3333 kingston
> 4x c15 3200 g.skill
> 
> Only thing i might get is a c16 3400 blue g.skill kit for some reference samsung


Where did you get the C16 3333 sticks.?
Are they Hynix.?


----------



## tatmMRKIV

Newegg, x99 launch. Right before everyone initially jacked up prices.
They came in a clamshell, no fans. 599.99

They are all hynix, i only have 2 sticks that arent and i dont bother acknowledging i have them, crappy crucial sport mems.

Last i checked the g.skill did c12 3200 at 1.63 but that was on my first cpu i bought retail, i havent had a chance to retest them on my good chip. TBH they are more like 2 dual channel kits that g.skill sold together, because they handle voltage differently. Lol atleast i am likely set for skl


----------



## rt123

Sigh.
One more thing I missed. You are set for Skylake.

Hopefully Skylake brings out the same/higher bins.

The resurgence of Samsung also sounds good because they are cheap. But I hope they don't render useless the Hynix I have.


----------



## tatmMRKIV

Well ddr4 trident x will come out and those 3500+ bins will be out, but cas is going to be high.
Itll be interesting to see something not hynix or samaung run up there.


----------



## moorhen2

Anything I could change for this Samsung based Gkill 3200 kit, I have loaded the Samsung 3300 1.50v preset in the bios, but running at 3333, timings are quite loose at 16-17-19-19, at 1.390v, I am a noob where ram overclocking is concerned, any advice would be appreciated.









http://s572.photobucket.com/user/moorhen2/media/Capture528.jpg.html

http://s572.photobucket.com/user/moorhen2/media/Capture852_1.jpg.html


----------



## sabishiihito

You could try to tighten down to 16-16-16 and see if they will run, some Samsung will and some won't. 16-17-19 are kind of "safe" timings for practically any Samsung-based kit.


----------



## CL3P20

*repost

Nothing too exciting here.. sticks or IMC wont run C11 3200. Too bad seems like there should be more 'hiding' inside...timings below mostly Auto.

1.45v c13 3k

1.52v c12 3k

1.56v c12 3.2k

*sticks don't like voltage much over 1.7 either..


----------



## moorhen2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sabishiihito*
> 
> You could try to tighten down to 16-16-16 and see if they will run, some Samsung will and some won't. 16-17-19 are kind of "safe" timings for practically any Samsung-based kit.


Yeh, I can boot up at 3333 at 16-16-16-36, gets to about 20 iterations in HyperPI, and throws an error, just wondering what kind of voltages are acceptable, I'm on 1.39 at the moment.


----------



## sabishiihito

Don't baby those Sammies, slap some volts in em







1.42~1.45 should be plenty to stabilize at 16-16-16.


----------



## moorhen2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sabishiihito*
> 
> Don't baby those Sammies, slap some volts in em
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1.42~1.45 should be plenty to stabilize at 16-16-16.


Ok thanks, will give them some more juice, just not sure about long term voltage effect on them.


----------



## moorhen2

Still tweaking, managed to pull in tRCD and tRP one notch using the same 1.390v, tried 1.42v at 16-16-16 as suggested, but still not having it.

http://s572.photobucket.com/user/moorhen2/media/Capture654.jpg.html


----------



## marmott

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Splave*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sorry to hear man, samsung will be more interesting soon though!


Like Hynix


----------



## rt123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *marmott*
> 
> Like Hynix


Will the current good ones be rendered obsolete completely ...?


----------



## sabishiihito

No issues with the Samsung Dominators on R5E either, which makes me wonder why none of the 3400 kits are validated on this board. I remember the Geil kit wouldn't even POST.


----------



## tatmMRKIV

Even for me they barely did spec. And it was only attainable through blk oc from 3333 strap iirc

Those geils seemed like they were really on the razor's edge of being able to do c16 3400
In other words the geils may have just been crap

Also, it seems the MSI godlike has been released, so its only a matter of time before it hits shelves


----------



## sabishiihito

All of the 3400C16 stuff is super cheap now (aside from the Dominators, which, given that they're Samsung too these days, are horribly overpriced). I wonder how much difference there is between Geil, G.Skill and Corsair at that bin.


----------



## marmott

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rt123*
> 
> Will the current good ones be rendered obsolete completely ...?


Honestly too early to say, mainly because bios are not tweaked for it (and also because we need overclockers to try it and compare).


----------



## rt123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *marmott*
> 
> Honestly too early to say, mainly because bios are not tweaked for it (and also because we need overclockers to try it and compare).


Okay.

We'll see new Bins at Skylake launch, I presume.?


----------



## Kimir

Well if the hynix will be like the ddr3 PI 2000c6 and the samy like the ddr3 that do 2800c9, sounds good to me.


----------



## 636cc of fury

prepare for big things gentlemen, CL3P knows whats cooking









benched some Z97 last night and tried GPUPi for the first time cold, weird bench not sure if I like it or not.

got this at 6.3 regardless of voltage:



http://imgur.com/Selijkp





http://imgur.com/zzatVq5



so had to settle for 6.2 cause I'm soft like Charmin™











http://imgur.com/WlvHECQ


----------



## coolhandluke41

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *centvalny*
> 
> HyperX 2666C13 will be future Pi 2000C6


they are different animal that's for sure ,my 3333 HOT sample have hard time running this timings







,they will run 2666 2700 c10 RTL 41 41 41 41 on Champion







all air


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## centvalny

Quick run on 2666C13 newest retail box with consecutive ser #...tight terts @ 1.84V all air



http://imgur.com/3I7Q535


----------



## rt123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *centvalny*
> 
> Quick run on 2666C13 newest retail box with consecutive ser #...tight terts @ 1.84V all air


Newegg or Amazon.?


----------



## Splave

hey dumo all 4 sets I tried all had consecutive serials and JB said that is how they are supposed to be. Where 2 of them really bad by chance that had the same serial haha?


----------



## Kimir

Mine doesn't have consecutive serial, at least not all the 4 of them.


----------



## centvalny

From Neweeg. This is the first retail box (from about 7 boxes) 2666C13 with consecutive ser. #...All others have 2 sticks with cons.#


----------



## rt123

Thanks Dumo..

Is this the serial number...?











If so, all my sticks (1 set) have different numbers.
Which would coincide with my testing as all of them perform quite differently from one another.


----------



## HobieCat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *636cc of fury*
> 
> prepare for big things gentlemen, CL3P knows whats cooking
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> benched some Z97 last night and tried GPUPi for the first time cold, weird bench not sure if I like it or not.
> 
> got this at 6.3 regardless of voltage:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> so had to settle for 6.2 cause I'm soft like Charmin™


Nice runs L0UD, I'm curious about the red "X" too. Is it just due to stability? If so, then why doesn't a little more voltage solve it?


----------



## CL3P20

@ Hobie : It's some sort of clk generated error.. Happens on gpu test too when approaching the limit. *Once I get the red 'x'.. Seems only lower clocks will do. Never gotten around it another way, nor had it move either regardless of changes made.


----------



## Kimir

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rt123*
> 
> Thanks Dumo..
> 
> Is this the serial number...?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If so, all my sticks (1 set) have different numbers.
> Which would coincide with my testing as all of them perform quite differently from one another.


More like this one:


----------



## Canis-X

So the ones that I just bought are in sequential order then? Is this typically a good thing then?


----------



## coolhandluke41

^^ now you have to bin them -see what voltage is require for individual module to run same frequency/timings









P.S. I wouldn't pay too much attention to the SS #







,place a little sticker on each module (voltage req.)


----------



## Canis-X

I have a new cpu coming to test with. I think my current chip has a weak IMC. What is a good base freq/timing set to work with for a baseline?


----------



## 636cc of fury

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Canis-X*
> 
> I have a new cpu coming to test with. I think my current chip has a weak IMC. What is a good base freq/timing set to work with for a baseline?


3000 c11, 3200 c12, and the mythical 3200 c11, in that order respectively.


----------



## Canis-X

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *636cc of fury*
> 
> 3000 c11, 3200 c12, and the mythical 3200 c11, in that order respectively.


Thank you sir!


----------



## rt123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kimir*
> 
> More like this one:


Thanks.


----------



## HobieCat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CL3P20*
> 
> @ Hobie : It's some sort of clk generated error.. Happens on gpu test too when approaching the limit. *Once I get the red 'x'.. Seems only lower clocks will do. Never gotten around it another way, nor had it move either regardless of changes made.


Thanks CL3P. I've noticed that for the GPU test, only lower clocks fix it.


----------



## coolhandluke41

playing with my Predator ..


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## sabishiihito

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *centvalny*
> 
> Quick run on 2666C13 newest retail box with consecutive ser #...tight terts @ 1.84V all air
> 
> 
> 
> http://imgur.com/3I7Q535


How do you keep getting all these good HyperX sticks? I just got another kit in from Amazon and they're all turds, not a single one will boot 3200C11.


----------



## coolhandluke41

you need Killer board and some cold on CPU for 3200c11 ,my 2C

P.S. 3100c11 on air yes,3200 c11 most likely wont' happen (or bin ,bin,..)


----------



## tatmMRKIV

New ddr4 tridents! Interesting colors http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820231856
New Corsair thats pretty high Mhz. http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820233817


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Now that one of my 780ti cards is as good as sold, I can put my pc back together, because i dont need to worry about sli anymore...
Finally play with my c15 3200 kit

wow Michał Vobożil's facebook posts make me so depressed.... "those who played with rambus yang engineering samples like sammies c10 2800 know what I am talking about"

jesus whats the point in living anymore.... Never gonna see c10 2800 sammies in my life...
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Splave*
> 
> The only setting you need is called cachepll voltage and raise it as high as possible before your computer will no longer boot. This will allow you to Max your cache out. My best can run 1.65v 4.85 and worst 1.45 4.5ghz


I cant find cache pll voltage


----------



## coolhandluke41

^^ nice








P.S. what bios are you on ??,you need P1.26 or P1.31

EDIT ; Corsair =1K for 16GB..


----------



## tatmMRKIV

thats my issue than, I am on 1.00
where do you get those BIOS?

yeah, though, corsair never seems to learn.. they arent even bundled with LN2 pots
someone out there must be buying them though


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Slinky PC



Though if skylake comes out and we find out that the orange corsairs with samsung ICs are the best sticks ever made.. I am gonna be mad xD


----------



## coolhandluke41

I posted few pages back

EDIT ;


Spoiler: X99MK3_1.26



https://www.dropbox.com/s/fi2up8twwcp32wt/X99MK3_1.26?dl=0


----------



## centvalny

Lil cold on cpu



http://imgur.com/FxIu4Rz





http://imgur.com/yITzzkd


----------



## 636cc of fury

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tatmMRKIV*
> 
> New ddr4 tridents! Interesting colors http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820231856
> New Corsair thats pretty high Mhz. http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820233817
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Now that one of my 780ti cards is as good as sold, I can put my pc back together, because i dont need to worry about sli anymore...
> Finally play with my c15 3200 kit
> 
> wow Michał Vobożil's facebook posts make me so depressed.... "those who played with rambus yang engineering samples like sammies c10 2800 know what I am talking about"
> 
> jesus whats the point in living anymore.... Never gonna see c10 2800 sammies in my life...
> I cant find cache pll voltage


I have a set of those 2800 c10 and while they are good (1.85v 2800c9 super tight) they can not run 2933 c9 on air, but then again none of my sticks can lol.

And as CHL said you need >1.26 to have cache pll control along with RTL offset.


----------



## tatmMRKIV

Wow that is surprising, loud, der8auer has that vengence kit that does 3000, i figured the c10 2800 would crush them

Thanks for link to bios.

TY I got it 2nd try, still doesn't like 4.6 cache, even with 1.55 cache pll, so I dropped it back to 4.5 cache and viola xtu first try


----------



## coolhandluke41

"all dressed up with no place to go" ...Killer#2 (PlastiDip/lazy on this one),patiently waiting for bios update


----------



## CL3P20

bios update on FB


----------



## coolhandluke41

all I see is ASROCK Z97 OC Formula L1.71A BIOS Updated


----------



## CL3P20

*derp









I need coffee before posting ;P who fx cares z97 lolz


----------



## coolhandluke41

exactly


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## benjamen50

Is this pretty decent for G.Skill Ares 1866 MHz overclocked ram to 2400 MHz, 11-13-13-31 @ 1.65v?
Edit: I hope I'm not posting in the wrong thread or something. If I am, sorry. Also another question any reason why it's not displaying my ram speed?


----------



## coolhandluke41

little update on 5820K/Killer board :
-125 strap works !,must enable Speedstep ,disabled c state,keep high performance mode in OS (W7)
-if you get constant re-boot your ME is broken (must switch rom,Secure flash back can fix that
-in XP
Quote:


> disabled speed step will cause cpu no turbo





Spoiler: Time for little fun !


----------



## tatmMRKIV

Any suggestions? 



I am having trouble getting to 4.75-4.8ghz+ with
vcore 1.32(1.28-1.36)
cache 1.286 (1.28-1.32) for 45 or 4620
vccin 1.95(1.95-2)

sa between .22 and .25
i think I passed r15 with 4.9ghz at one point.

gonna try and get the rest of the voltages I had for 47 and 48

well I passed r15 at 4750 or 4800 or something and then I had to turn off speedstep because I couldnt get a damned screencap with cpuz reporting correct speed. and I rebooted , did that r11.5 run then on my way to redo the r15 it bit the dust

125x 39
Vcore 1.35
Cachev 1.28
Sa .25
Vccin 2

126.3 x38
Vcore 1.368
Cachev 1.28
Sa .222
Vccin 1.95

125x38
Vcore 1.35
Cache 1.28
Sa .222
Vccin 2


----------



## lilchronic

If you have windows power plan on high performance it should not idle @ 1200Mhz.

Also you have a nice chip there @tatmMRKIV but sounds like you need more voltage to get 4.9Ghz







I had a chip that needed 2.05v Input voltage for 1.35vcore.


----------



## coolhandluke41

@tatmMRKIV try 1.35v cache and 1.4~1.5 cachepll for 4.5 uncore


----------



## tatmMRKIV

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



I just turned on performance mode. hadnt thought about it.

I bumped cache to 1.292v for 4.5cache and passed xtu, at 4750core.

cache pll is at 1.55

now just to wait for my xtu compare to start doing its thing... thats so annoying...

inputV is at 1.96 now as well...

I forgot my cache had to be at 1.286 minimum or it had issues even at 4.5 core

vcore is at 1.355

BTW are you allowed to bench in safe mode? I was screwin around in woodshop one day, and I found out you can get a descent chunk of points in r15 when you are in safemode



OK now with chl's cachev suggestion I passed xtu with4.625 cache, instead of 4.5, at 4.75

4.75 cache is still out of reach

also lil, I would suggest giving 1.95-1.96 vccin a try.. you might be surprised.. just sayin
it worked at 2.02 and 1.95 and 1.96 but not anything in between. I would try lower but I have enough problems with everything else xD
who knows, maybe it prefers 1.65 or 1.55 like 4790k

almost 4800! >.<~~~ http://hwbot.org/submission/2920810_random_xtu_core_i7_5960x_2424_marks?recalculate=true


----------



## Splave

try even more cache voltage







Ive gone as far as 1.5v for 4.8


----------



## coolhandluke41

1.5/1.55 for 5.0







(Champion)


----------



## tatmMRKIV

Thanks,
this is my chip fyi.
http://forum.hwbot.org/showthread.php?t=133298


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tatmMRKIV*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> I just turned on performance mode. hadnt thought about it.
> 
> I bumped cache to 1.292v for 4.5cache and passed xtu, at 4750core.
> 
> cache pll is at 1.55
> 
> now just to wait for my xtu compare to start doing its thing... thats so annoying...
> 
> inputV is at 1.96 now as well...
> 
> I forgot my cache had to be at 1.286 minimum or it had issues even at 4.5 core
> 
> vcore is at 1.355
> 
> BTW are you allowed to bench in safe mode? I was screwin around in woodshop one day, and I found out you can get a descent chunk of points in r15 when you are in safemode
> 
> 
> 
> OK now with chl's cachev suggestion I passed xtu with4.625 cache, instead of 4.5, at 4.75
> 
> 4.75 cache is still out of reach
> 
> also lil, I would suggest giving 1.95-1.96 vccin a try.. you might be surprised.. just sayin
> it worked at 2.02 and 1.95 and 1.96 but not anything in between. I would try lower but I have enough problems with everything else xD
> who knows, maybe it prefers 1.65 or 1.55 like 4790k
> 
> almost 4800! >.<~~~ http://hwbot.org/submission/2920810_random_xtu_core_i7_5960x_2424_marks?recalculate=true


That was with my old chip 2.05 vccin 1.35vcore for 4.6Ghz and it was not stable with vccin any lower. This newer chip i have now has the same problem as your chip it seems 1.96~2.00 vccin will not boot, but this chip only need's 1.93vccin with 1.32vcore for 4.5Ghz .


----------



## coolhandluke41

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tatmMRKIV*
> 
> Thanks,
> this is my chip fyi.
> http://forum.hwbot.org/showthread.php?t=133298


yes ,that's why I mention probable voltage for you,good luck


----------



## tatmMRKIV

Didnt think splave would know, anyways it doesnt want to do the next multi, even with 1.47 v and 1.65cache pll

I think i am close to my limit on water


----------



## coolhandluke41

keep cache pll @1.55 ,1.5 cache voltage is doable on air ,set core @4.0 to keep the temps down and see if it you can swing


----------



## tatmMRKIV

Still hanging up at the same place.


----------



## Splave

maybe you are at the limit of your cooling then, cant be too upset about those clocks imo


----------



## tatmMRKIV

Yeah i am happy with them, at the very least i beat my old scores. I still havent done much at 100 strap. I did a quick 4.8ghz r15 and xtu was really close to passing, before i stopped last night.


----------



## Canis-X

Hello! I am trying POST with my RAM at 3200 (2nd set of RAM, second CPU) but am so far unsuccessful. I've cleared the CMOS to try again. What settings should I set to see if I can get it to POST (range of settings....things to try...etc). Just trying to see if I am overlooking something or if it just not possible with what I've got.


----------



## CL3P20

Im sure others have some good tips too...

*disable fast boot

*leave cache speeds low for start

*SA voltage is important.. if you dont know how much to set, try booting in at a lower RAM speed, using Auto.. then check what Auto is setting

For me on Champion - i need ~ +.2v for SA to run c11 @ 3k (+.2v = ~ 1.15v set for SA)

~ +.3v for SA to run c12 @ 3.2k

SA is important.. if you can boot/POST RAM at certain speed and voltage, but fail stability test or BSOD, always try moving SA before RAM voltage to 'find' stability.


----------



## tatmMRKIV

only thing I read about it was in the gigabyte champion OC guide. It said SA was generally good to keep at +.250.
but I see people have it waaaay lower.
So thats good to know...
I havent had it past .25 which is probably one of the reasons I was having such a hard time doing c12 3200

Itd be awesome if these were hynix
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=20-233-798&FM=1
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=20-233-797&FM=1


----------



## hotrod717

Just received Asrock X99 OCF v3.1 and am a bit miffed. Did Asrock really decide NOT to put conformal on v3.1???
I was really looking forward to a little less worry freezing this.


----------



## rt123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hotrod717*
> 
> Just received Asrock X99 OCF v3.1 and am a bit miffed. Did Asrock really decide NOT to put conformal on v3.1???
> I was really looking forward to a little less worry freezing this.


Non OCF boards don't get conformal coating.


----------



## hotrod717

This is X99 OCF.


----------



## marc0053

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hotrod717*
> 
> Just received Asrock X99 OCF v3.1 and am a bit miffed. Did Asrock really decide NOT to put conformal on v3.1???
> I was really looking forward to a little less worry freezing this.


That is a shame cause I bought the board mostly for the conformal coating. It's on its way here and may send back if that is the case....


----------



## Canis-X

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CL3P20*
> 
> Im sure others have some good tips too...
> 
> *disable fast boot
> *leave cache speeds low for start
> *SA voltage is important.. if you dont know how much to set, try booting in at a lower RAM speed, using Auto.. then check what Auto is setting
> 
> For me on Champion - i need ~ +.2v for SA to run c11 @ 3k (+.2v = ~ 1.15v set for SA)
> ~ +.3v for SA to run c12 @ 3.2k
> 
> SA is important.. if you can boot/POST RAM at certain speed and voltage, but fail stability test or BSOD, always try moving SA before RAM voltage to 'find' stability.


Thank you btw, really appreciate your time! So, I got it to POST at 3000Mhz, SA is at .856v (fully manual mode enabled), however I can't get it to POST at 3200MHz. What do you think?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tatmMRKIV*
> 
> only thing I read about it was in the gigabyte champion OC guide. It said SA was generally good to keep at +.250.
> but I see people have it waaaay lower.
> So thats good to know...
> I havent had it past .25 which is probably one of the reasons I was having such a hard time doing c12 3200
> 
> Itd be awesome if these were hynix
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=20-233-798&FM=1
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=20-233-797&FM=1


Thank you for the info as well!


----------



## rt123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hotrod717*
> 
> This is X99 OCF.


**** I was in a hurry & though you got the Killer 3.1. Sorry.


----------



## hotrod717

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *marc0053*
> 
> That is a shame cause I bought the board mostly for the conformal coating. It's on its way here and may send back if that is the case....


I remember seeimg you were and was hoping i got a dud or something. After looking over the box and searching the site, there is no mention. Infact, before i decided to buy, looked at a buddies reg. X99 OCF to make sure. Im going to keep the board, its just a real letdown.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rt123*
> 
> **** I was in a hurry & though you got the Killer 3.1. Sorry.


np


----------



## sabishiihito

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tatmMRKIV*
> 
> only thing I read about it was in the gigabyte champion OC guide. It said SA was generally good to keep at +.250.
> but I see people have it waaaay lower.
> So thats good to know...
> I havent had it past .25 which is probably one of the reasons I was having such a hard time doing c12 3200
> 
> Itd be awesome if these were hynix
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=20-233-798&FM=1
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=20-233-797&FM=1


I wouldn't count on those being Hynix. Corsair's timings are such that they can use Samsung for all their bins including 3400C16. Even the NewEgg photos are showing Ver4.23, obviously that can change but it's not a good sign. If you do want to take a chance on them, save yourself $120:

http://www.ramexperts.com/ddr4-memory/desktop/corsair-vengeance-lpx-cmk16gx4m4b3200c15r-16gb-4-x-4gb-ddr4-dram-3200mhz-c15-red-memory-kit-for-ddr4-systems.html
http://www.ramexperts.com/ddr4-memory/desktop/corsair-vengeance-lpx-cmk16gx4m4b3200c15-16gb-4-x-4gb-ddr4-dram-3200mhz-c15-black-memory-kit-for-ddr4-systems.html


----------



## tatmMRKIV

That sucks about the OCF boards, I was disappointed the killer didnt have one, it says it has gaming armor" whatever the hell that is.
I think the killer is good enough, I don't ever plan on doing more than 2way sli again
still would like to hear whether or not its better than the killer, just in case.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sabishiihito*
> 
> I wouldn't count on those being Hynix. Corsair's timings are such that they can use Samsung for all their bins including 3400C16. Even the NewEgg photos are showing Ver4.23, obviously that can change but it's not a good sign. If you do want to take a chance on them, save yourself $120:
> 
> http://www.ramexperts.com/ddr4-memory/desktop/corsair-vengeance-lpx-cmk16gx4m4b3200c15r-16gb-4-x-4gb-ddr4-dram-3200mhz-c15-red-memory-kit-for-ddr4-systems.html
> http://www.ramexperts.com/ddr4-memory/desktop/corsair-vengeance-lpx-cmk16gx4m4b3200c15-16gb-4-x-4gb-ddr4-dram-3200mhz-c15-black-memory-kit-for-ddr4-systems.html


yeah I know I was thinking itd be cool though, no ******ed PCB on the vengeance sticks so you could actually freeze them

well one stick doesnt do this at 1.65 so far
one does
of my c15 3200s

ANYWAYS, are these timings tight enough for some mild binning? I just threw this together based off some c11 timings


----------



## sabishiihito

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tatmMRKIV*
> 
> That sucks about the OCF boards, I was disappointed the killer didnt have one, it says it has gaming armor" whatever the hell that is.
> I think the killer is good enough, I don't ever plan on doing more than 2way sli again
> still would like to hear whether or not its better than the killer, just in case.
> yeah I know I was thinking itd be cool though, no ******ed PCB on the vengeance sticks so you could actually freeze them
> 
> well one stick doesnt do this at 1.65 so far
> one does
> of my c15 3200s
> 
> ANYWAYS, are these timings tight enough for some mild binning? I just threw this together based off some c11 timings


See if you can lower tRCD to 13, tRAS to 14, and tWCL to 9.


----------



## centvalny

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tatmMRKIV*
> 
> That sucks about the OCF boards, I was disappointed the killer didnt have one


Coated or not won't make any difference, just vaseline it and it will be ok


----------



## coolhandluke41

@Canis-X what kit of RAM are playing with ? ,might want to start posting some screens (your settings ,voltage,etc ) ,this will help pinpoint the problem

@hotrod717..that's a shame ,it seems the more company's make the cheaper they get


----------



## tatmMRKIV

Thanks, its going now. I have never been able to do twcl 9 before
yay passed @ 1.65v, I am gonna have to test my 3333 c16 kit again with these settings, this stick takes 1.7+ as well so it looks like I have a 3rd stick










As far as voltage goes. Do i want ti see how high v they can go before they crash or how low? Im still a little confused with that
Or is high v only for c11 3200 with light cold?

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *centvalny*
> 
> Coated or not won't make any difference, just vaseline it and it will be ok


I know but its easier to sell when there hasn't been vaseline on it xD
and it saves time

Whichever board i keep is getting glow in the dark metal flake plastidip


----------



## sabishiihito

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tatmMRKIV*
> 
> Thanks, its going now. I have never been able to do twcl 9 before
> yay passed, I am gonna have to test my 3333 c16 kit again with these settings, this stick takes 1.7+ as well so it looks like I have a 3rd stick
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As far as voltage goes. Do i want ti see how high v they can go before they crash or how low? Im still a little confused with that
> Or is high v only for c11 3200 with light cold?
> I know but its easier to sell when there hasn't been vaseline on it xD
> and it saves time
> 
> Whichever board i keep is getting glow in the dark metal flake plastidip


For 3200C12 I start at 1.65v and raise as needed until they pass 32M. I think for 3200 C11 you have to start 1.8v just to boot, of all my sticks I have only two that can even POST and to pass 32M they need 1.85v+


----------



## tatmMRKIV

Awesome, thanks.

I love this board though, waaaay easier to oc through bios and os than the soc champ.


----------



## hotrod717

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *coolhandluke41*
> 
> @Canis-X what kit of RAM are playing with ? ,might want to start posting some screens (your settings ,voltage,etc ) ,this will help pinpoint the problem
> 
> @hotrod717..that's a shame ,it seems the more company's make the cheaper they get


Like i said, a bit disappointed, but not a deal breaker. Think im going to have to take your lead on this one and use plastidip or something similar from the gate. Nothing worse than an hour in and getting some codes that brings a session to an end.


----------



## Canis-X

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *coolhandluke41*
> 
> @Canis-X what kit of RAM are playing with ? ,might want to start posting some screens (your settings ,voltage,etc ) ,this will help pinpoint the problem
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> @hotrod717..that's a shame ,it seems the more company's make the cheaper they get


Here is the kit that I purchased: HyperX 16GB (4 x 4GB) 288-Pin DDR4 SDRAM DDR4 2666 (PC4-21300) Desktop Memory Model HX426C13PB2K4/16 (They are Hynix IC's). I also have this kit which gives me similar behavior: AVEXIR Platinum Series 16GB Kit (4 x 4GB) Quad Channel 288-pin DDR4 SDRAM DDR4 2400 (PC3 19200) (also Hynix IC's)

This is the fastest that I can "sometimes" get it to POST at, Fast Boot disabled (let me know if you want to see anything else):


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## CL3P20

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Canis-X*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *CL3P20*
> 
> *snip
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you btw, really appreciate your time! So, I got it to POST at 3000Mhz, SA is at .856v (fully manual mode enabled), however I can't get it to POST at 3200MHz. What do you think?
Click to expand...

 If your able to run 3k with .85 SAv ... have you tried only increasing SAv to ~1.1v for booting 3.2k RAM? You can always lower...once stability is found. Dont be afraid to try up to 1.25 - 1.3v for SA when "searching" for stable settings on air/water. I would hesitate to run that daily if needed for said speed though.


----------



## tatmMRKIV

C15 3200 G.skill date 1520
8290 c12 3200 tight 1.64+
8289 c12 3200 tight 1.68+
8288 c12 3200 fails before loop1 1.64v, bsod all else
8287c12 3200 tight 1.69


----------



## Kimir

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Canis-X*
> 
> Here is the kit that I purchased: HyperX 16GB (4 x 4GB) 288-Pin DDR4 SDRAM DDR4 2666 (PC4-21300) Desktop Memory Model HX426C13PB2K4/16 (They are Hynix IC's). I also have this kit which gives me similar behavior: AVEXIR Platinum Series 16GB Kit (4 x 4GB) Quad Channel 288-pin DDR4 SDRAM DDR4 2400 (PC3 19200) (also Hynix IC's)
> 
> This is the fastest that I can "sometimes" get it to POST at, Fast Boot disabled (let me know if you want to see anything else):
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Maybe it's the Asus X99-WS that is holding you back. I got the same HyperX Predator and I can boot just fine at 3200C15 even with stock SA (0.840 in my case) and 1.35v, not stable at all but that's another story (stable with 2T, but not 1T).
Or it's just you IMC that doesn't want it.

edit: try adding eventual voltage, set it to 1.4v and try again.


----------



## rt123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Canis-X*
> 
> Here is the kit that I purchased: HyperX 16GB (4 x 4GB) 288-Pin DDR4 SDRAM DDR4 2666 (PC4-21300) Desktop Memory Model HX426C13PB2K4/16 (They are Hynix IC's). I also have this kit which gives me similar behavior: AVEXIR Platinum Series 16GB Kit (4 x 4GB) Quad Channel 288-pin DDR4 SDRAM DDR4 2400 (PC3 19200) (also Hynix IC's)
> 
> This is the fastest that I can "sometimes" get it to POST at, Fast Boot disabled (let me know if you want to see anything else):


Same as what _Kimir_ said.

@moorhen2 was having the same trouble with his Asus X99 WS. Switching to a RVE helped him achieve higher RAM frequencies.


----------



## tatmMRKIV

Are there any voltage contacts on the killer for a dmm?


----------



## Kimir

Really liking those HyperX, for 230€... when I see the price of some 3200 (corsair cough cough..) ram kit, duh!


----------



## tatmMRKIV

Try hci memtest?

My first 3333 c16 stick i tried just keeps on truckin... i started out at 1.67 then 1.64 and have incrementally gone down by .01since, now just passed 1.61v ... 1.6v ... 1.59v....
I want to use a dmm to find real voltage cuz so far this is tighter and lower volts than on the soc champion.
Those HOT sticks i have are going to be a blast to test


----------



## coolhandluke41

@Canis-X 2666c13 Kingston have hard time scaling over 3000c11=3200c12 was unsuccessful in my previous testing (Killer ) ,I suspect the other kit ( lower freq. bin ) to do the same .I would leave most of your settings like SA on Auto for 3000 and suggest 1.25 strap all tho 100 works for me also ,having higher binned kit it's always nice for comparison


NVM the RTL on this board (Killer) ,Champion can do exact same timings minus RTL


----------



## tatmMRKIV

Okay so 1.57v was as low as that stick would go...
Killed my internet driver lol

Same timings same slot.
G. Skill c16 3333mhz date 1436
89 c12 3200 tight 1.57v+
90 c12 3200 tight 1.52v+
91 c12 3200 tight 1.57v+
92C12 3200 tight 1.53v+


----------



## moorhen2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rt123*
> 
> Same as what _Kimir_ said.
> 
> @moorhen2 was having the same trouble with his Asus X99 WS. Switching to a RVE helped him achieve higher RAM frequencies.


Aint that the truth, never could get this 3200 kit to work properly on the WS, then I don't think it is built with overclocking in mind.


----------



## Silent Scone

RVE is better at higher frequencies than other models, 3300 and above mainly. Difficulties on 3200 seems more likely the sample doesn't fall close to liking auto parameters


----------



## 636cc of fury

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> RVE Killer M 3.1 is better at all frequencies than other models, regardless of frequency. Difficulties on 3200 seems improbable as this board pisses excellence


fixed


----------



## Silent Scone




----------



## Splave

OCF doesnt and wont have the coating anymore, big bosses deemed it too much of a waste.
RMA means you get a new board and there is no fixing a coated board.

OCF makes no money









sad but true


----------



## 636cc of fury

XTPooooooooooD

in the face



http://imgur.com/90Fe4XT



GKB3 (down clocked for screenie, actual multi x42 iirc)



http://imgur.com/iJ6DpF2



frostiness!



http://imgur.com/W7xlbX0





http://imgur.com/s5FsS8E





http://imgur.com/C6SmBbO


----------



## Canis-X

Thanks folks, I tried a lot of things over the past week and I believe that I just may be the board, sigh. I wish that were not the case. Not sure what else to try.


----------



## tatmMRKIV

Damn, thats good.

So when i try to reinstall xfast LAN it fails.
Any suggestions?
Nvm got it... wait i dont got it... says diagnostic policy service is not working

hot sample results incoming....
C12 3200
#5 1.51v
#7 1.52v
#3 1.49v


----------



## hotrod717

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Splave*
> 
> OCF doesnt and wont have the coating anymore, big bosses deemed it too much of a waste.
> RMA means you get a new board and there is no fixing a coated board.
> 
> OCF makes no money
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sad but true


Understandable, just a letdown when its expected.
Okay, in FIVR Config there are options for voltage. I see CPU cache voltage mode ; adaptive and override. Im guessing this is the voltage i want for cache oc?


----------



## tatmMRKIV

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hotrod717*
> 
> Understandable, just a letdown when its expected.
> Okay, in FIVR Config there are options for voltage. I see CPU cache voltage mode ; adaptive and override. Im guessing this is the voltage i want for cache oc?


You need cache pll
You have to update bios to 1.26 or newer
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *coolhandluke41*
> 
> I posted few pages back
> 
> EDIT ;
> 
> 
> Spoiler: X99MK3_1.26
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.dropbox.com/s/fi2up8twwcp32wt/X99MK3_1.26?dl=0


----------



## coolhandluke41

^^ this are Killer bioses ,hotrod have OCF X99 iirc


----------



## hotrod717

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *coolhandluke41*
> 
> ^^ this are Killer bioses ,hotrod have OCF X99 iirc


Yep. looks like I'm the guinea pig. Not a lot of info out there on this yet. The manual doesn't contain any info on bios. Looks a lot different than Champ. Really happy as some is comparable to z97 OCF. Memory section is 10x better. Nice assortment of presets to get started with. Once i get familiar, believe I'm going to like this a whole lot better than Champ.


----------



## tatmMRKIV

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *coolhandluke41*
> 
> ^^ this are Killer bioses ,hotrod have OCF X99 iirc


doh! >.<
I think theres some on hwbot x99 section for the ocf.
Sorry bout that, half asleep, got an IV today so im a little out of it.

Okay! Pushed all my hot samples and... on slot 2
#1 1.5v
#2 1.51-1.53v only(slot 4)
#3 1.49v (testing these on slot 4 at 1.46v, damn all the way to loop 21) slot 3, just passed at 1.44v
#4 1.54v only
#5 1.51v+
#6 1.52v with luck
#7 1.52v
I guess i am gonna test the rest of the slots tomorrow and Do some quad channel. I am gonna wait on c11 3200.
I need to find a better way to get my tank filled, the fill itself is not even expensive...


----------



## sabishiihito

New G.Skill 3333 kit, undoubtedly Samsung though as the timings are 16-18-18 and it's under $400.

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820231854

*EDIT* There's a 3300C16 kit too, same deal.

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820231855


----------



## tatmMRKIV

Thats weird with the c16 3400 kit at 320

I am gonna do a massive image drop with my khx results. I am just gonna wait till i get farther along. I have 6 more sticks and 2-3 slots to test and then sort sticks for quad and dual channel.
Plus my internet drivers are still boned so i am gonna reorganize everything on another pc, instead of just using my phone for all that.

I found a bug when adjusting dram voltage through f-stream. If your bios voltage has too large of a gap it will just keep going.. i have some interesting results that are completely unrealistic

It might not work at all.


----------



## rt123

Does anyone here have experience returning stuff bought from Corsair's webstore.?


----------



## sabishiihito

Quick BBSE test on M7F just to see if they still could do 2666C8, they can


----------



## Splave

^great ram there


----------



## Sam OCX

DDR3 SODIMM on Impact


----------



## xxbassplayerxx

How did you use SODIMM on a M6I?


----------



## sabishiihito

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xxbassplayerxx*
> 
> How did you use SODIMM on a M6I?


He must be using a SODIMM to DIMM adapter.


----------



## xxbassplayerxx

Cool!


----------



## tatmMRKIV

pics are mixed up i sorted as best i could this PC with internet is buggy as hell cuz the OS is probaly virus ridden.
heres some busted results
individual stick binning open at your own risk

Part2:
Stick #3
Slot1-1.49v
Slot2-1.49v
Slot3- 1.5v
Slot4- 1.47v

Used bios to OC everything from this point.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!











Quad channel order from binning
SlotA- stick 1
SlotB- stick 5
SlotC- stick 2
SlotD- stick 3
Quad channel results

1.62v at c12 3300 various timings got REALLY tight at the end


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!








Did C12 3333 but the time I got it to pass it refused to save the paint file.

C11 3200 no cold quadchannel
1.75v pass with fstream dead
1.74v (My os is dying, I am getting a ton of errors outside of superpi .xD)
1.74 tighter. Turned hardware prefetcher on had it off cuz it was one of 2 things mucking me up earlier(its cache prefetcher, just tested)


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!









Interestingly, I only got 47 rtl with c11 3200.

heres the c13 3200 individual results including g.skills for c12 3200
https://www.dropbox.com/sh/uky9kuakumhs4yk/AADrNm8vSMgSIwIp2BBPNH_Da?dl=0

damn there are sodimm adaptors?! looks like I can finally do something with those 2 2x8gb g.skill c9 1600 kits i have been holding onto...


----------



## rt123

1.74V Quad Channel 3200C11.









Man you have the best DDR4 Hynix made "public" in this thread. ( Who knows what RAM other people are holding onto in the dark.







)

Also, you didn't test your c16 3333 Gskills . .?


----------



## tatmMRKIV

Cent's retail kit that does 1.71 is probably better
Didnt test the g.skills for c11 they didnt meet my quad channel parameters by .1 and .2v, they are up next. I have some c12 3200 binning pics in the dropbox link

The "worst" stick in that quad is 1.51v @c12 3200, the best g.skill is 1.52v and 2nd is 1.53v

i have another 4 or 5 sticks that should do c11 3200 with +.2v more than this one. But thats gonna be tested later after the 2 g.skills since that depends on atleast one of them doing it.


----------



## rt123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tatmMRKIV*
> 
> Cent's retail kit that does 1.71 is probably better


The Gskill c12 3200 set.? I was going though some old posts yesterday & think stumbled on those results.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tatmMRKIV*
> 
> Didnt test the g.skills for c11 they didnt meet my quad channel parameters by .1 and .2v, they are up next. I have some c12 3200 binning pics in the dropbox link
> 
> The "worst" stick in that quad is 1.51v @c12 3200, the best g.skill is 1.52v and 2nd is 1.53v
> 
> i have another 4 or 5 sticks that should do c11 3200 with +.2v more than this one. But thats gonna be tested later after the 2 g.skills since that depends on atleast one of them doing it.


Ya, I got confused. Digging though your previous posts, I found the results for those.









Seem to require around +0.05mv more than the HOT sample for C12 3200.
Guess don't scale as good as HOT ones.


----------



## Kimir

Didn't you paid a pretty penny for the KHX3333C17D4/4G tho? I don't even see those on Kingston website, are those ES?
centvalny used the 2666C13 one


----------



## coolhandluke41

@ tatmMRKIV since you on cold -3333 c11 should be np with this kit ,you need to lower offset to get better RTL or go full cold c10

P.S. more like corrupted OS then "virus"







,nice results man ,keep pushing


----------



## tatmMRKIV

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rt123*
> 
> The Gskill c12 3200 set.? I was going though some old posts yesterday & think stumbled on those results.
> Ya, I got confused. Digging though your previous posts, I found the results for those.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seem to require around +0.05mv more than the HOT sample for C12 3200.
> Guess don't scale as good as HOT ones.


they might scale havent really checked since i wanted to do the khx first.

He has some binnend retail kingston sticks.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kimir*
> 
> Didn't you paid a pretty penny for the KHX3333C17D4/4G tho? I don't even see those on Kingston website, are those ES?
> centvalny used the 2666C13 one


I did a trade for these. I am not supposed to discuss the details of it.

These arent perica's sticks, though. I think those were a bit lower voltage.

@chl no cold just water on cpu
And some gentle typhoon 4250rpms

Os on x99 is corrupted
Virus/adware on z87 4770k i was posting with


----------



## coolhandluke41

my bad on/*no* cold


----------



## coolhandluke41

ok,since the secret is out let me post mine HOT sticks....


----------



## tatmMRKIV

Was no cold supposed to be a secret? I knew it was possible, just surprised i could do it.
8 guess my imc is descent. I was getting bsods around there so i definitely need to redo my timings before i try 3333.
So how high v should i go before i should stop trying to scale?


----------



## coolhandluke41

"no mass" ..unfortunately my IMC can't do it on AIR,no matter what IO-L (I thought 6 8 8 8 was going to help )







,can't pass 4M


----------



## tatmMRKIV

I left rtl and io on auto and let memory test take care of it


----------



## coolhandluke41

try switching C and D ,it should give you 6 8 6 8 /better efficiency


----------



## tatmMRKIV

Those slots/sticks are buggy ill try but i think itll harm more than help. Atleast in single channel they werent happy.

Actually its done it auto at c11 3250
Anyways i tried c11 3250 and itll pass but at tried1.81v.tr ied 3300 at 1.8 got bsod its closish ill take another crack later or tomorrow after its calmed down... didnt like 1.85v
Passed xtu at c11 3250 so the cpu is probably solid.

I think the os is getting too corrupted

I dunno if i get my 780tis sold i am gonna try n get ln2 this weekend, well i am gonna try either way but itll be more likely if i get them sold.


----------



## cookiesowns

Hey guys,

I just recently found a 5960X that performs quite well. Haven't caught up on DDR4 yet. What's the general consensus nowadays? Are Dominator Platinums still worth the money?

Hynix or Samsung?

I'm currently eyeing two kits. For lower budget: http://www.corsair.com/en/dominator-platinum-series-16gb-4-x-4gb-ddr4-dram-3200mhz-c15-memory-kit-cmd16gx4m4b3200c15

Higher budget: http://www.corsair.com/en/dominator-platinum-series-16gb-4-x-4gb-ddr4-dram-3400mhz-c16-memory-kit-cmd16gx4m4b3400c16

I'll be going with a 64GB set of these: http://www.corsair.com/en-us/dominator-platinum-series-64gb-8-x-8gb-ddr4-dram-2800mhz-c14-memory-kit-cmd64gx4m8b2800c14

But I'm looking to pick up a decent 4x4GB kit for benching. Or should I just go for the Mystical unicorns of the Dom plat oranges and a cheaper kit of 8x8GB?


----------



## Kimir

Corsair was never worth the money, overpriced as always.
HyperX predator 2666c13 is what you want for benching, it's been said.


----------



## centvalny

A little push on cpu and tight terts on 2666C13



http://imgur.com/AUQlbyL





http://imgur.com/qHA3PXV





http://imgur.com/2fwHevE



I'll test it with Z170 next


----------



## Splave

gotta love the 45s


----------



## tatmMRKIV

If you're serious you buy multiple c13 2666 kingston predator kits and bin.

Only unicorns i know of are the hynix g.skill c16 3333 and black c16 3400 kits as they are hynix.

Unless you just want to oc for max freq then i guess get whatever corsair you were talking about.

Best cas/freq seems to be hynix though.

Currently those c13 2666 predator kits

@cent what voltage for that? And the lower secondaries were possible iirc but super super difficult. I think i only passed lower once
6 7 7 was what my sticks wanted. I could have trimmed a little more but a previous test showed it lost me a few seconds having those at 4 instead of 6 and 7

Also you think a single stage can do a 5960x at 4ghz? I might try to use the phase i borrowed if so


----------



## CL3P20

^^my new hero

*knows Unicorns


----------



## tatmMRKIV

Unicorns are badasses they dont just hang out with anyone.


----------



## centvalny

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tatmMRKIV*
> 
> @cent what voltage for that? And the lower secondaries were possible iirc but super super difficult. I think i only passed lower once
> 6 7 7 was what my sticks wanted. I could have trimmed a little more but a previous test showed it lost me a few seconds having those at 4 instead of 6 and 7
> 
> Also you think a single stage can do a 5960x at 4ghz? I might try to use the phase i borrowed if so


1.86V

For 4G/llc good SS will be suffice


----------



## tatmMRKIV

Om f g i broke something. I just did 25loops in 32m

@cent thanks


----------



## Canis-X

I can run my 5960X at 4.7 on a ss just fine. I run mine at 4.5 for my 24/7 clocks.


----------



## tatmMRKIV

I tried my 5960x on it once and it was immediately overpowered. And into the positives
I have no clue how any ss could handle these.
Even at 4g with xtu i get 56c on my overpowered watercooling setup


----------



## Canis-X

What ss are you running? Mine's a custom one and can handle somewhere between a 320W-350W load.


----------



## tatmMRKIV

Its baker18's he has it tuned for quadcores. I dont think it has 300watt probably 250 or 275 based on people saying their 300s can cool a haswelle


----------



## tatmMRKIV

Double post
(using this for oc results then... )


lol thats too many loops xD
Come at me bruvs! can you pass 25loops at 32m ?









anyways it doesnt like 1.84v+ for trying to do c11 3300 i get debug 33 or 68 then shutoff

gettin ln2 tomorrow or monday. My dad needs some dry nitrogen for work. So, he can use his work truck to take my tank along to get a fill if we were to rent a trailer from uhaul or something... Much cheaper and [probably easier to unload than renting a 20'truck with a ramp and paying $0.89 /mile for a 45mile drive.


----------



## coolhandluke41

took my Killer for a walk (1st time)



Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## rt123

^^^^ Nice.








That last insulation pic makes me so jealous, I will probably never be that good.









Here's a Geekbench run I did with my 5820K on DICE. Both CPU & RAM are not as good as yours though.


----------



## coolhandluke41

your mem perf. is higher tho ...looks like primary timings made a nice boost ..crap now I have to try again







,keep pushing bro -looks good


----------



## rt123

Its probably due to the 340Mhz Higher Uncore.









I haven't tested it, but Uncore speed probably gives a nice boost in Memory Performance. Theoretically it should, but will have to test the specific case of GeekBench.


----------



## tatmMRKIV

Damn, nice got a link for 1.31?

Also any results for 32m cold on those khx3333? Doesnt matter from who i just want to know what to shoot for with frozen mems, hopefully i can get the tsai pot to cooperate this time.


----------



## coolhandluke41

^^


Spoiler: X99MK3_1.31



https://www.dropbox.com/s/1s5qd1y4y1394aq/X99MK3_1.31?dl=0


----------



## tatmMRKIV

Awesome thanks!


----------



## coolhandluke41

why you need "tsai pot" for ,what's the problem ?


----------



## tatmMRKIV

I already have tsai pot i was just having problems getting it as low as the cryoclamp got, when i tried it out that one time. I think i only got -140 or 160.

if the kpe 980ti wasnt so much id buy that fluke off major to be sure but i think it was just that warm


----------



## coolhandluke41

way too cold







,you need to find the right temp

here was my 1st DDR4 freeze (-160),that's why I couldn't do 32M


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## tatmMRKIV

it was with psc when I tested the pot. I was trying to do -180s with it like my cryoclamp can.
thanks for the heads up on temps though. So these dont scale like PSC then, what do you think max voltage on cold and about what temps are good? like would keeping at -100 be perfect or should I try 130s if you say 140 was too cold


----------



## Sam OCX

The optimal Hynix DDR4 temperature varies on the benchmark. For 32M it's not likely that you will be able to run below -75c with some sticks opting out around -50c already. For suicide shots / Maxxmem you can go near CB which usually is around -150.


----------



## tatmMRKIV

Wow, i thought i read somewhere that hynix scaled with cold. Thanks, though. Looks like i will have plenty of ln2 to learn to push cpu and gpu then.


----------



## hotrod717

Still can't find cache pll on OCF v3.1. I've searched bios in and out.


----------



## tatmMRKIV

Its in fivr at the bottom on the killer.
*You need a different bios.*


----------



## Splave

^ working on it


----------



## hotrod717

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tatmMRKIV*
> 
> Its in fivr at the bottom on the killer.
> *You need a different bios.*


Yeah, not there in OCF. The cache voltage is different in that it has option of offset or overide. But thats it.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Splave*
> 
> ^ working on it


Thank you sir. Looking forward to it.








Working on ambient atm, but hoping to be able to freeze this as soon as i have cache oc available. So far, slightly less input and core voltage for same clock vs. Champ.


----------



## coolhandluke41

this might take a while ..everyone is preoccupied with the new platforms (z170)


----------



## hotrod717

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *coolhandluke41*
> 
> this might take a while ..everyone is preoccupied with the new platforms (z170)


I would hope not. Releasing a new version boasting an oc socket without support for it??


----------



## coolhandluke41

same thing with Killer board ,I was lucky to get P1.31 from Nick

Edit; OCF is different since this is his baby


----------



## hotrod717

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *coolhandluke41*
> 
> same thing with Killer board ,I was lucky enough to get P1.31 from Nick


Fingers crossed then.
Just noticed there is an additional setting called cache voltage offset. This is in override mode so isn't in relation to adaptive.
Booted into 46/40 with 1.2v on cache voltage with auto on offset and seems good. May have to investigate further.
Yep, booted into 46/44 with same 1.26v cache as champ without tuning anything else. There must be something going on in bios. This isn't possible on non oc socket mobo's. My guess is cache offset voltage is giving the boost where its needed. It shows -.50v/+.50v. . All conjecture accept for the fact that it can oc cache beyond non-oc socket.


----------



## tatmMRKIV

Anyone else with a killer board have a discolored pin in the cpu socket? I tried to take a pic but the flash makes it so you cant see it. Its on tbe right side of the socket near the middle.
As far as i can tell its not bent or anything but it looks darker than the other pins, maybe thinner.. its wierd.


----------



## marc0053

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tatmMRKIV*
> 
> Anyone else with a killer board have a discolored pin in the cpu socket? I tried to take a pic but the flash makes it so you cant see it. Its on tbe right side of the socket near the middle.
> As far as i can tell its not bent or anything but it looks darker than the other pins, maybe thinner.. its wierd.


Just checked mine and can't see any discoloration.


----------



## tatmMRKIV

I wonder whats up with my board then. Its been like that since i got it and i havent had any issues afaik. I mean nothing that would be socket related.
And i did cache to 4625mhz, c11 3250 quad channel, on air even....

My pin is basically right where the glare in your pictures though.

It looks fine in the pics i took of it.


----------



## coolhandluke41

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tatmMRKIV*
> 
> Anyone else with a killer board have a discolored pin in the cpu socket? I tried to take a pic but the flash makes it so you cant see it. Its on tbe right side of the socket near the middle.
> As far as i can tell its not bent or anything but it looks darker than the other pins, maybe thinner.. its wierd.


no discoloration here ..just two bent pins..as usual


----------



## tatmMRKIV

I think its just slightly deformed. The tip is not quite the same shape as the others i think it got bent farther up or down to form the pad than the rest. Eitherway it seems to function fine. I might not be able to get ln2 tomorrow, my dad got called out so cant use his work truck, maybe if he gets finished early enough... if not tomorrow hopefully sayurday or next monday.. if that happens atleast ill have time to make some fresh benching drives and maybe a gpu.


----------



## tatmMRKIV

Got ln2 but
Ouch i dont think my cryoclamp will fit the x99m killer...
Is it safe to put hs directly on pcb? Or just regular painters tape between it and hs? I need an alternative, the slots are too close together on the mobo the hs is too thick


----------



## coolhandluke41

there is always ek solution or you can change the screws that interfering (sorry I don't have cryoclamp )


----------



## tatmMRKIV

The hs is too thick i think. I think im screwed, i messaged der8auer and he didnt reply, so... gotta try n sell it i guess.


----------



## Splave

you can just set it on top like l0ud did, there is not much load with ddr4


----------



## hotrod717

Having some issues booting in on strap. Anything special with Asrock x99 vs. other mobos. This is the first time i've had this much trouble getting strap running. Z97 OCF was a breeze. Not sure whats different here.


----------



## Splave

3200 at 100 and 3000 at 125 is key to start at which are you having trouble with


----------



## tatmMRKIV

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hotrod717*
> 
> Having some issues booting in on strap. Anything special with Asrock x99 vs. other mobos. This is the first time i've had this much trouble getting strap running. Z97 OCF was a breeze. Not sure whats different here.


no idea maybe ram divider? I can switch between straps like nothing.

@splave, thanks I was gonna have to wait minimum of 2 weeks for another tsai pot atleast now I can freeze some while I wait. Still gonna get another tsai pot, though, probably..


----------



## rt123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tatmMRKIV*
> 
> @splave, thanks I was gonna have to wait minimum of 2 weeks for another tsai pot atleast now I can freeze some while I wait. Still gonna get another tsai pot, though, probably..


Thought the Tsai mem pots weren't retail..?

Can I get a linky for future use..
Plz...


----------



## tatmMRKIV

you have to PM him on facebook and he will get one made for ya.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



https://www.facebook.com/rueihuantsai


Ill give him a heads up because it took him months to get back to me, the first time, because he doesn't check his messages from non-friends


----------



## rt123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tatmMRKIV*
> 
> you have to PM him on facebook and he will get one made for ya.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/rueihuantsai
> 
> 
> Ill give him a heads up because it took him months to get back to me, the first time, because he doesn't check his messages from non-friends


I don't need one immediately.
1st gonna let all the dust settle on Skylake & see how much money I have left, then will look into it.

Thanks for the info, I will contact you & him when I need to get one made.

+rep man. Thanks.


----------



## tatmMRKIV

edited post too late again x_x

"I gues I won't let him know... let me know if/when and I'll give him a heads up then.

they are not cheap FYI my first was 6000NTD+25$ shipping and last time i got a quote it was 7000NTDbefore shipping, so...."


----------



## rt123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tatmMRKIV*
> 
> edited post too late again x_x
> 
> "I gues I won't let him know... let me know if/when and I'll give him a heads up then.
> 
> they are not cheap FYI my first was 6000NTD+25$ shipping and last time i got a quote it was 7000NTDbefore shipping, so...."


No probs.
It's a little bit steep for memory pot, but doesn't sound too bad.

Its not like anyone changes pots often. It's a good investment to buy a good one & stick with it.


----------



## tatmMRKIV

If my cryoclamp wasn't so thick I wouldnt replace it. I mean the things a beast on PSC where you go as cold as you can but I dont think its as temp stable. and definitely doesn't fit. with those monster heatspreaders.

Tsai was telling me most of the cost of his pot is from the heatspreaders


----------



## hotrod717

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Splave*
> 
> 3200 at 100 and 3000 at 125 is key to start at which are you having trouble with


3000 with 125. Ive set divider at 1.25 by itself, no joy. Bclk to 125 by itself, no joy. Tried 1.25 divider and 125 blck, no joy. When you set to 3000 in memory, it automatically puts it in 1.25 divider. Tried just about everything that could effect it and just doesnt work. Either it boots in and shows no bclk oc in cpuid or it doesnt boot at all. Hopefully just having a derp moment, but havent had any issues previosly with strap on othe boards and gens. Could it be a bug with cpuid?


----------



## Splave

are you lowering the multis on core and cache for 125


----------



## hotrod717

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Splave*
> 
> are you lowering the multis on core and cache for 125


Yes. Finally got in and showing 125. Just blck set to 125 and everything else pretty much on auto. Ill go through and start changing things to see what was holding it back. But will not boot above 2666. I did update to 1.20 bios. Im going to switch over to 1.10 and see if it makes a difference. I have had this mem at 3000 before am familiar with strap so... im not sure whats going on at this point. May just be something singular about this bios. Its not multiplying dram frequency by blck.



And using " Dram Frequency OC Preset" changes it to 3000, but will not boot.


----------



## tatmMRKIV

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Splave*
> 
> you can just set it on top like l0ud did, there is not much load with ddr4


dammit the dimms are too close to the pot and the cryoclamp is to wide it wont.....


----------



## coolhandluke41

if you have some Armaflex or similar you can take of motherboard HS and make little holder/support for you pot ,so it won't tip
Edit; similar to this just taller


or make pot out of aluminum..don't wast that LN2

old school;


EDit 2
http://www.overclock.net/t/1260396/first-time-with-subzero-memory-psc-is-a-blast


----------



## tatmMRKIV

Sorry, i tested it in a rush and didnt think about using armaflex, a lot is going on right now and i am just trying to make it so once i get finished i can just go right ahead and get started because i have to install os and do all that fun stuff on ln2. One of these days i am going to buy an air cooler...


----------



## hotrod717

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tatmMRKIV*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry, i tested it in a rush and didnt think about using armaflex, a lot is going on right now and i am just trying to make it so once i get finished i can just go right ahead and get started because i have to install os and do all that fun stuff on ln2. One of these days i am going to buy an air cooler...


Best $25 you'll ever spend. I use the first aircooler i ever bought. Knew there was a reason i didnt get rid of it. You dont have a stock intel cooler?


----------



## tatmMRKIV

I need an amd stock cooler supposedly xD
None of those intel craps.

Thanks chl its perfect, sorry again, i am sleep deprived right now. I woke up at 7 and went to sleep at 4, roughly 3 days in a row

O i picked up a fluke 52-II off ebay open box for 175, should show up monday. Finally i can stop messing with stuff that only works 5% of the time

Urk... i have about 80l left. Transfering to my somewhat cooled 50l was a bad idea it seems. I must have lost a ton in evap, or just didnt tighten a valve enough.. i am gonna get this thing certified and sold i think. Try and get a large capacity nonpressurized or a 260l

I guess i technically didnt lose any money cuz i have a full 50 and 20l and those cost about that much to fill.. i feel really, really stupid though. Last fill lasted forever so i know the tank is good. So its definitely my fault


----------



## hotrod717

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tatmMRKIV*
> 
> I need an amd stock cooler supposedly xD
> None of those intel craps.
> 
> Thanks chl its perfect, sorry again, i am sleep deprived right now. I woke up at 7 and went to sleep at 4, roughly 3 days in a row
> 
> O i picked up a fluke 52-II off ebay open box for 175, should show up monday. Finally i can stop messing with stuff that only works 5% of the time
> 
> Urk... i have about 80l left. Transfering to my somewhat cooled 50l was a bad idea it seems. I must have lost a ton in evap, or just didnt tighten a valve enough.. i am gonna get this thing certified and sold i think. Try and get a large capacity nonpressurized or a 260l
> 
> I guess i technically didnt lose any money cuz i have a full 50 and 20l and those cost about that much to fill.. i feel really, really stupid though. Last fill lasted forever so i know the tank is good. So its definitely my fault


Part of the issue is probably the heat. I have a really hard time over the summer trying to control inventory of LN2 for our co2 laser. The cans blow off a lot quicker and when i transfer to dewar, do notice im losing more through evap. Dont even get me started about humidity. Its quite essential to get a board sealed up as good as you can this time if year.


----------



## sabishiihito

Apparently Fry's is now selling Vengeance LPX 4x4GB DDR4-3200 C15, good Samsung bin. Cheap too, $199 this week: http://www.frys.com/product/8525129


----------



## tatmMRKIV

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hotrod717*
> 
> Part of the issue is probably the heat. I have a really hard time over the summer trying to control inventory of LN2 for our co2 laser. The cans blow off a lot quicker and when i transfer to dewar, do notice im losing more through evap. Dont
> even get me started about humidity. Its quite essential to get a board sealed up as good as you can this time if year.


Yeah i filled my 50 so the valves probably got too cold and didnt seal. We have had really high heat and humidity the past few days so you may be right on the money.

Anyone live in ohio? There are some 210l tanks on ebay that are certified and have dollies for 500


----------



## Dum3

What is your guys experience with 3300 16--16-16 gskill?I found something for sale locally week 1447,need to know if worth binning or not...price is pretty big tho


----------



## sabishiihito

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dum3*
> 
> What is your guys experience with 3300 16--16-16 gskill?I found something for sale locally week 1447,need to know if worth binning or not...price is pretty big tho


I have a kit, they're decent. Two sticks of the four will POST 3200C11 but I can't get them stable enough to boot into Windows. 3200C12 is easy, haven't tested for 3000C11 but I'm sure that's easy too.


----------



## xxbassplayerxx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tatmMRKIV*
> 
> Yeah i filled my 50 so the valves probably got too cold and didnt seal. We have had really high heat and humidity the past few days so you may be right on the money.
> 
> Anyone live in ohio? There are some 210l tanks on ebay that are certified and have dollies for 500


http://www.ebay.com/itm/Cryogenic-Liquid-Nitrogen-Dewar-Tank-210L-vessel-large-portable-DOT4L100-/371384867124?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item5678435934

Man those things are ancient lol


----------



## tatmMRKIV

id try c12 3300 sab its alot easier to move from that to c11 3200 cuz the timings have to be about the same

i have a c16 3333 kit and it kicks ass havent gotten around to testing them for c11 3200 yet but 2 of them look like they should be able to do it at under 1.8


----------



## Dum3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sabishiihito*
> 
> I have a kit, they're decent. Two sticks of the four will POST 3200C11 but I can't get them stable enough to boot into Windows. 3200C12 is easy, haven't tested for 3000C11 but I'm sure that's easy too.


3200c12 easy you mean sub 1.65 or ?


----------



## tatmMRKIV

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xxbassplayerxx*
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Cryogenic-Liquid-Nitrogen-Dewar-Tank-210L-vessel-large-portable-DOT4L100-/371384867124?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item5678435934
> 
> Man those things are ancient lol


Aren't they? I am amazed they are certified xD it says the date code is 78 or something so its not THAAAAT bad xD

id buy one, all that matters is that it holds LN2
alot cheaper than paying 300+ for a 20-50L and filling those for nearly the same price.

It might be different for other people, but my source was gonna bend me over the coals to fill the non pressurized one, because they have to sell it in units of 10 or something like that.
it was 80$ just for my 50l and my 160L is 125$ and they wanted 50$ to fill the 20l


----------



## xxbassplayerxx

They just burn off a lot of it when filling non pressurized. Fortunately mine does $1.00/L plus tax.


----------



## tatmMRKIV

yeah if I had a flat rate like you do, I'd have a collection of nonpressurized dewars. I love the evap rates on them, I still had about 5l ln2 leftover from my last fill, in the 20L i borrowed. I'd be able to keep ln2 around for weeks/months instead of days.


----------



## xxbassplayerxx

Scared the hell out of myself when I kicked over my carafe the next morning and it still had LN2 in it.


----------



## marc0053

Do any of you know if the gskill 3333 (G.SKILL F4-3333C16Q-16GRKD) is hynix memory?
Im thinking to sell my corsair 3400 dominators for these. My corsair does 3200 c12 at 1.69v and im tryin to get a set of ram that will do the same but at lower volts.


----------



## tatmMRKIV

mine were but I doubt anything made recently will be...
also mine do c12 3200 at 1.53 1.54 1.57 and 1.57 iirc


----------



## xxbassplayerxx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *marc0053*
> 
> Do any of you know if the gskill 3333 (G.SKILL F4-3333C16Q-16GRKD) is hynix memory?
> Im thinking to sell my corsair 3400 dominators for these. My corsair does 3200 c12 at 1.69v and im tryin to get a set of ram that will do the same but at lower volts.


You may want to look for memory that's already been binned, then. Put up a wanted ad over at HWBot.


----------



## rt123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *marc0053*
> 
> Do any of you know if the gskill 3333 (G.SKILL F4-3333C16Q-16GRKD) is hynix memory?
> Im thinking to sell my corsair 3400 dominators for these. My corsair does 3200 c12 at 1.69v and im tryin to get a set of ram that will do the same but at lower volts.


Yes. "GRKD" & Black heatspreaders, means Hynix.

Where did you find those in stock BTW.?
Been looking for em.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xxbassplayerxx*
> 
> You may want to look for memory that's already been binned, then. Put up a wanted ad over at HWBot.


3333C16 is close to the current top Bin Hynix for DDR4.

The only thing better is the 3400C16 set or some ES.

Wouldn't be wrong for him to buy those.


----------



## sabishiihito

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rt123*
> 
> Yes. "GRKD" & Black heatspreaders, means Hynix.


Unfortunately that isn't always true.

http://www.nexthardware.com/recensioni/gskill-ripjaws-4-3200mhz-16gb-1041/3/

Unless, that is, if you were referring specifically to the 3333 kit.


----------



## rt123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sabishiihito*
> 
> Unfortunately that isn't always true.
> 
> http://www.nexthardware.com/recensioni/gskill-ripjaws-4-3200mhz-16gb-1041/3/
> 
> Unless, that is, if you were referring specifically to the 3333 kit.


I also meant it as a "generalization", but I guess, I can't make those anymore. Disappointing.

3333 16-16-16, should be Hynix, 16-18-18 can be Samsung.

Thanks for the Link, BTW.


----------



## sabishiihito

Is there a Hynix shortage? Pretty much everything in Corsair's lineup is Samsung with the possible exception of 3000C14 Dominators (I have two kits and they're Hynix). All of the high end G.Skill kits that were Hynix-only are out of stock.


----------



## xxbassplayerxx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rt123*
> 
> Yes. "GRKD" & Black heatspreaders, means Hynix.
> 
> Where did you find those in stock BTW.?
> Been looking for em.
> 3333C16 is close to the current top Bin Hynix for DDR4.
> 
> The only thing better is the 3400C16 set or some ES.
> 
> Wouldn't be wrong for him to buy those.


I meant binned by someone second hand... i.e. I bought 20 kits of Predator 2666C13 and binned four sticks. Here are the next four best.

That type of thing.


----------



## marc0053

Thanks everyone. I found those sticks on newegg.ca for $250 CAD which is about $3 USD right now...lol
i went ahead and bought them and will be trying for 3200c11 or hopefully 3200c12 with less than 1.65v
ill post results soon









I recently bought 2 phase changers used. Is there any benefit to have the cpu sub-zero when going for tight timings vs cpu under water? Ram would be air cooled for both scenarios.

I still have tons to learn, thanks all


----------



## xxbassplayerxx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *marc0053*
> 
> Thanks everyone. I found those sticks on newegg.ca for $250 CAD which is about $3 USD right now...lol
> i went ahead and bought them and will be trying for 3200c11 or hopefully 3200c12 with less than 1.65v
> ill post results soon
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I recently bought 2 phase changers used. Is there any benefit to have the cpu sub-zero when going for tight timings vs cpu under water? Ram would be air cooled for both scenarios.
> 
> I still have tons to learn, thanks all


Yeah, definite advantage to freeze the CPU. Also, it may be fun to rig the phase to the memory as well!


----------



## tatmMRKIV

to phase mems you just need the ek adaptor and heatspreaders. I heard it doesn't really do much though

yeah, i wouldn't expect anything reasonably priced to be hynix.. if its under 350 there's basically no way they are hynix, considering thats what the c15 3200 were going for before they were sold out. And recent price trends.

post a wanted add on hwbot if you want good mem, otherwise buy 10kits of c13 2666 and bin

but with phase on cpu c11 3200 is more possible.

wow those doms suck though +.1v on my g.skills almost, actually it probably is +.1 I just haven't tested my 3333 kit on my asrock in quad yet. asrock voltage with single channel is same as quad channel.


----------



## rt123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sabishiihito*
> 
> Is there a Hynix shortage? Pretty much everything in Corsair's lineup is Samsung with the possible exception of 3000C14 Dominators (I have two kits and they're Hynix). All of the high end G.Skill kits that were Hynix-only are out of stock.


I had a private conversation with "someone" who works for one of the big RAM manufacturers. There should be more Hynix RAMs coming in the future, 3400C16 isn't the limit of what Hynix can do, it is able to go much Higher.

I also presume that a lot of RAM makers are deliberately holding back releasing kits Higher than 3400 or 3466, until Skylake comes out.
Because on Haswell-E, it isn't possible to run that much Higher frequency, so if they sold a 3600 kit, no one currently would be able to run it on XMP & would return it or complain.

In short, wait for new Bins coming after SKL launch. Also most here would appreciate the money saved buying Dual sets instead of quads.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xxbassplayerxx*
> 
> I meant binned by someone second hand... i.e. I bought 20 kits of Predator 2666C13 and binned four sticks. Here are the next four best.
> 
> That type of thing.


I get that.
Although no one would sell there really good current gen stuff unless they were quitting, but I think we all know it.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *marc0053*
> 
> Thanks everyone. I found those sticks on newegg.ca for $250 CAD which is about $3 USD right now...lol
> i went ahead and bought them and will be trying for 3200c11 or hopefully 3200c12 with less than 1.65v
> ill post results soon
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I recently bought 2 phase changers used. Is there any benefit to have the cpu sub-zero when going for tight timings vs cpu under water? Ram would be air cooled for both scenarios.
> 
> I still have tons to learn, thanks all


That price surely makes me uncomfortable about those sticks. Hopefully they are Hynix, keep us posted with the results.


----------



## tatmMRKIV

yeah theres already a c18 3466 announced by g,skill

i am more interested in tightness than the bling bling flashy high mhz stuff

FYI If you want to buy SK ram buy the best as soon as it launches I think the first batches are better than the rest. from what I've seen with the c16 3333 kit

if those were seriously c16 3333 hynix stick though, I am gonna be mad.. I have waited 7months+ to get a 2nd kit still none.. thats why I got the ES kingstons


----------



## sabishiihito

I see the listing on Newegg.ca, no idea why it's not on the US site: http://www.newegg.ca/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820231806


----------



## tatmMRKIV

Says place on will-call Id pay someone 50$+ profit to buy and ship these to me. Per kit minimum.... i need them ... forget 980ti i want some more hynix c16 3333. If they are as good as my worst half of this kit they will be winners

This is the c16 3400 kit all over again... they were only available in germany... when i had money for them...


----------



## Splave

I have 2 sets of 3200 16-16-16-36 Gskill same exact timings and one is hynix and one is samsung...

The hynix is
F4-3200C16Q-16GRK

The sams is
F4-3200C16Q-16GRKD

FYI


----------



## marc0053

If they turn out to be Hynix, we may be able to work something out. I'll hopefully have results early next week.


----------



## tatmMRKIV

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Splave*
> 
> I have 2 sets of 3200 16-16-16-36 Gskill same exact timings and one is hynix and one is samsung...
> 
> The hynix is
> F4-3200C16Q-16GRK
> 
> The sams is
> F4-3200C16Q-16GRKD
> 
> FYI


thats what i sorta recall. I thought the d was for the fan set otherwise. I know fanless is without d


----------



## moorhen2

Just picked this kit up, and they are Hynix, now to play.









http://s572.photobucket.com/user/moorhen2/media/SAM_0214.jpg.html


----------



## Splave

in that case then there is no difference in product number, that sucks imo


----------



## rt123

So GSkill adds fans, removes Hynix.









EdiT:- Just saw moorhen's post. I guess no difference in part number, sucks.


----------



## moorhen2

Just picked these up for a good price, and they are Hynix.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Splave*
> 
> in that case then there is no difference in product number, that sucks imo


Yep, they are Hynix, looks like they were manufactured Dec 2014.

http://s572.photobucket.com/user/moorhen2/media/Capture101010.jpg.html


----------



## tatmMRKIV

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *marc0053*
> 
> If they turn out to be Hynix, we may be able to work something out. I'll hopefully have results early next week.


i would appreciate that xxxxx400 in sn is what denotes it for certain

.... jeez 0.0 ummm....um//// I hope they are going to stay in stock!
mine are september BTW


----------



## coolhandluke41

they are cheaper for a reason ..







..saving my $ for the new stuff


----------



## xxbassplayerxx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *coolhandluke41*
> 
> they are cheaper for a reason ..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ..saving my $ for the new stuff


So I haven't messed up by not buying Hynix yet?


----------



## tatmMRKIV

I'll take your word for it than, luke

ok my cryoclamp does fit needed to take off the thermal tape and just go directly on pcb more or less...(theres the tape the labels are written on and the labels and thats it...
work perfect though now.
and my open box fluke 52-II i ordered for 175 is going to show up tomorrow. looks like ill go cold on my mems then.


----------



## coolhandluke41

@xplayerx..you will get another chance


----------



## Splave

CHL is right

if buying samsung wait for 3800+ kits


----------



## coolhandluke41

^^ this also ..mucho fast


----------



## rt123

NVM.


----------



## centvalny

A few kits of these http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820231851 and good imc skys will get the ball rollin..


----------



## coolhandluke41

some pron
Vengeance LPX DDR4-3200-C16


----------



## tatmMRKIV

New Orange Edition.. hmmmmm... not bad bin maybe.... still too much $$$
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820233820&cm_re=ddr4-_-20-233-820-_-Product
interesting ddr3 that might be some worthwhile samsung http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820233659&cm_re=ddr4-_-20-233-659-_-Product
New PNY DDR4 thats interesting http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820178867&cm_re=ddr4-_-20-178-867-_-Product

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *centvalny*
> 
> A few kits of these http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820231851 and good imc skys will get the ball rollin..


yeah, i have been eyeballing those for quite some time. I might get a set when i pick up sk, i am gonna get a cheap gpu to game on occasionally, and use the money for more ram and a sk mobo, instead of getting into 3D.
Hopefully someone buys my c15 3200 kit so i can get the cpu..


----------



## Sam OCX

Testing the 32GB version of HyperX Fury 2666C15.

 

Memtest (best scores):

 

SuperPI 32M:


----------



## sabishiihito

Nice work there Sam, those sticks look interesting.


----------



## marc0053

Just got these in the mail today.
Newegg is out of stock now so I may have bought the last kit.


----------



## tatmMRKIV

damn, I will have to wait on next round I guess... Oh well my kingston ES are better, I just wanted something retail...


----------



## moorhen2

Just started playing with this new 3300 kit, 3333 1t @ stock voltages, yes I know, but it's a start, lol.









http://s572.photobucket.com/user/moorhen2/media/Capture8989.jpg.html


----------



## Dum3

So curious to see if it does 3200 12-14-15 under 1.65 or even better...


----------



## sabishiihito

Corsair Vengeance Ver5.21=Hynx 4Gbit BFR (H5TC4G83BFR)





Does 2800C11 32M with 1.80v.


----------



## moorhen2

Just making sure were good to go with this new kit, sock volts, 1.350v and 1T from 2T, vccsa @ 0.825000. 100 strap, bclk 103.2 as per xmp.

http://s572.photobucket.com/user/moorhen2/media/Capture639.jpg.html


----------



## hotrod717

Finally have strap and dram oc working properly. Reflashed bios' and reinstalled ME. Nothing special,

l'm just happy I can play with it now. Thanks for your help Splave.


----------



## moorhen2

So guys, have a problem, as my post above, can run endless runs of HyperPI and HCI without problems with this 3300 kit on xmp of 100 strap and bclk of 103.2, but as soon as I try to get the extra 33mhz for 3333 by changing strap to 125, get errors before HCI even gets to 40% coverage, never thought an extra 33mhz could be so problematic, any ideas, any help would be appreciated.


----------



## rt123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *moorhen2*
> 
> So guys, have a problem, as my post above, can run endless runs of HyperPI and HCI without problems with this 3300 kit on xmp of 100 strap and bclk of 103.2, but as soon as I try to get the extra 33mhz for 3333 by changing strap to 125, get errors before HCI even gets to 40% coverage, never thought an extra 33mhz could be so problematic, any ideas, any help would be appreciated.


I think 3333Mhz requires 167Mhz strap (not sure), also try more voltage.


----------



## moorhen2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rt123*
> 
> I think 3333Mhz requires 167Mhz strap (not sure), also try more voltage.


Hi rt123, thanks for the reply, I think 167 strap is or was for 3400, but now its 127, I have tried more v's,, what does seem strange though is VCCSA, I can run HCI and HyperPI on my usual setting of 0.825000, and it will also run without problems if I put it to auto which ends up at 1.150, figure that out if you can.


----------



## rt123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *moorhen2*
> 
> Hi rt123, thanks for the reply, I think 167 strap is or was for 3400, but now its 127, I have tried more v's,, what does seem strange though is VCCSA, I can run HCI and HyperPI on my usual setting of 0.825000, and it will also run without problems if I put it to auto which ends up at 1.150, figure that out if you can.


I usually need +0.250mv to Bench at High freq/low latency. But don't know for 24/7.

As for strap. I'd say, try if it works. I just received a 3333Mhz kit yesterday, but don't have a board to fire them up, or I could have been more helpful.


----------



## moorhen2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rt123*
> 
> I usually need +0.250mv to Bench at High freq/low latency. But don't know for 24/7.
> 
> As for strap. I'd say, try if it works. I just received a 3333Mhz kit yesterday, but don't have a board to fire them up, or I could have been more helpful.


Ok, thanks anyway.


----------



## tatmMRKIV

Fyi, i am gonna sell my c16 3333 kit, pm me if interested..


----------



## Canis-X

Finally got things running better. Moved off of the X99-E WS to a RVE and can boot at 3200 no problems. With the help of coolhandluke41 over the past several days I'm getting this binning process figured out. Big THANK YOU to CHL for the patience and more importantly his time!!!







Still a work in progress but getting somewhere....


----------



## rt123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Canis-X*
> 
> Finally got things running better. Moved off of the X99-E WS to a RVE and can boot at 3200 no problems. With the help of coolhandluke41 over the past several days I'm getting this binning process figured out. Big THANK YOU to CHL for the patience and more importantly his time!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Still a work in progress but getting somewhere....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Unless you are doing this for 24/7, lower tCWL to 9.


----------



## Canis-X

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rt123*
> 
> Unless you are doing this for 24/7, lower tCWL to 9.


I'll give that a try.

Here is a result with timings that CHL suggested that i try....


----------



## coolhandluke41

looking good maestro ,now you need to tweak your bios/OS for that 32M (XP)


----------



## Canis-X

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *coolhandluke41*
> 
> looking good maestro ,now you need to tweak your bios/OS for that 32M (XP)


Holy crap!! XP!? LOL I don't think that I own a copy of that one any more. What all do you have to do with that?









Thank you btw!


----------



## Canis-X

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rt123*
> 
> Unless you are doing this for 24/7, lower tCWL to 9.


Here ya go!











....and another


----------



## coolhandluke41

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hotrod717*
> 
> Finally have strap and dram oc working properly. Reflashed bios' and reinstalled ME. Nothing special,
> 
> l'm just happy I can play with it now. Thanks for your help Splave.


can you run 32M /XP 3000c11 with your 5820K and see if efficiency is there ?..I think we found the problem

EDIT; you might have to disable Speed Step for XP


----------



## rt123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Canis-X*
> 
> Here ya go!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....and another
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Nice speedup.








10 sec is really awesome.

But you still didn't change your tCWL. Lowering it should give you another boost as it will tighten your RTLs. You need to boot with a lower tCWL, don't change it in windows.

Here is a chart showing the relation of Cas,tCWL & RTLs.


Taken from Splave's awesome DDR4 OC guide.
http://overclocking.guide/x99-ddr4-memory-overclocking-guide/


----------



## coolhandluke41

@Canis you can try this timings


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## tatmMRKIV

Newegg is splitting up the gold adata kits
3000-3333mhz 2x4gb


----------



## coolhandluke41

here is 3333 run (HOT sticks)


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## tatmMRKIV

@chl what v?


----------



## Canis-X

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rt123*
> 
> Nice speedup.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 10 sec is really awesome.
> 
> But you still didn't change your tCWL. Lowering it should give you another boost as it will tighten your RTLs. You need to boot with a lower tCWL, don't change it in windows.
> 
> Here is a chart showing the relation of Cas,tCWL & RTLs.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taken from Splave's awesome DDR4 OC guide.
> http://overclocking.guide/x99-ddr4-memory-overclocking-guide/


Oops, sorry, I thought that I had changed that one. BIOS doesn't have acronyms so I guessed. I'll look again tonight when I get home and give it another shot.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *coolhandluke41*
> 
> @Canis you can try this timings
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


What voltage did you need for that? I'll try it out tonight as well.


----------



## coolhandluke41

anything over 3200 tight will require you to dial in voltage within .01~.02v,my particular kit needs 1.48v ../1.5 is to much,high frequency/tight timings can backfire when moving bclk that's why most overclockers will run memory below 3200 on air ,this are my findings so don't quote me on this

@ Canis 3000~3100c11 is different animal and most high quality kits are more forgiving when Volting ,for that run I need it 1.65v iirc,your motherboard might need additional settings since I can bet the RTL will be tighter and you might need to play with "Transmitter and Receiver /DQS" (I doubt tho since it's only 3000c11 )

P.S. the best advice I can give is to gradually OC your kit


----------



## Splave

nice freq on hynix! save them for skylake


----------



## tatmMRKIV

so i read that skylake is going to be like nephalem meaning that the blk is off the cpu..
2 questions
is this old news?
am I going to need a northbridge pot?

tried geekbench for the first time for some easy globals


----------



## rt123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tatmMRKIV*
> 
> so i read that skylake is going to be like nephalem meaning that the blk is off the cpu..
> tried geekbench for the first time for some easy globals


Why does the memory seem lax..?
Tighter memory should help with a the memory score & hence give a better overall score.


----------



## Canis-X

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rt123*
> 
> Nice speedup.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 10 sec is really awesome.
> 
> But you still didn't change your tCWL. Lowering it should give you another boost as it will tighten your RTLs. You need to boot with a lower tCWL, don't change it in windows.
> 
> Here is a chart showing the relation of Cas,tCWL & RTLs.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taken from Splave's awesome DDR4 OC guide.
> http://overclocking.guide/x99-ddr4-memory-overclocking-guide/


Here is a result with the tWCL at 9...Sorry it took so long, my wife was offered a job at Nissa's North American corporate office after not working for 5 1/2 years (raising our twin daughters). She will be starting out making about what she made when she left the work force so it was a pretty big deal and required much beer and celebration!!


----------



## rt123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Canis-X*
> 
> Here is a result with the tWCL at 9...Sorry it took so long, my wife was offered a job at Nissa's North American corporate office after not working for 5 1/2 years (raising our twin daughters). She will be starting out making about what she made when she left the work force so it was a pretty big deal and required much beer and celebration!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Nice. And Congratulations.

Now next step would be to try & copy the 3000C11 Tight profile that CHL posted.
I used to run 1.74-1.76 VDIMM for that.


----------



## tatmMRKIV

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rt123*
> 
> Why does the memory seem lax..?
> Tighter memory should help with a the memory score & hence give a better overall score.


memory is lax, I just switched to a new bios so I am redoing my OC, I keep crashing before i remember to save profile so I keep having to redo cpu

like I said I haven't done it before easy globals
I am gonna work on that later, I have been having issues with win 10.


----------



## Canis-X

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rt123*
> 
> Nice. And Congratulations.
> 
> Now next step would be to try & copy the 3000C11 Tight profile that CHL posted.
> I used to run 1.74-1.76 VDIMM for that.


Alright here it is....


----------



## rt123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tatmMRKIV*
> 
> memory is lax, I just switched to a new bios so I am redoing my OC, I keep crashing before i remember to save profile so I keep having to redo cpu
> 
> like I said I haven't done it before easy globals
> I am gonna work on that later, I have been having issues with win 10.


Cool.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Canis-X*
> 
> Alright here it is....
> 
> SNIP


Awesome.
What Vdimm.?


----------



## Canis-X

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rt123*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Cool.
> 
> 
> Awesome.
> What Vdimm.?


1.78v for this one.

I need to blow away this OS and reinstall, get prepped for phase and work a decent functional OC out of the new hardware (CPU, motherboard, and RAM). I've been neglecting my clan for too long, they are wondering where I went. LOL







I'll be back though, too much fun now that I got hardware that I can work with.









Thanks everyone!!


----------



## rt123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Canis-X*
> 
> 1.78v for this one.
> 
> I need to blow away this OS and reinstall, get prepped for phase and work a decent functional OC out of the new hardware (CPU, motherboard, and RAM). I've been neglecting my clan for too long, they are wondering where I went. LOL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll be back though, too much fun now that I got hardware that I can work with.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks everyone!!


If you wanna try something else
.
After I achieved this profile, I kept on increasing the frequency via BCLK overclocking.
You'll probably hit a wall somewhere. Make sure you have fans blowing on the RAMs continuously. Max VDimm would be 1.9V on air.


----------



## tatmMRKIV

still should have some mhz in there and tcwl 9. I was having issues then I turned off cache prefetcher, for whatever reason it makes it impossible to pass alot of tests
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rt123*
> 
> Cool.
> Awesome.
> What Vdimm.?


OH and this is on half kingston half g.skill, my B set. didn't want to take pots off my best 4 sticks....

lol just did 4 loops of hyperpi 32m wow... thats new. 4.8ghz c12 3200

I am gonna try 3300 or c11 next and see if I can pass geekbench


----------



## coolhandluke41

taking Splave's advice ..embalming this kit for for better days ..but before that..(low V challenge/all air )


Spoiler: bingo!


----------



## centvalny

6packs minimum http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820178866


----------



## tatmMRKIV

C11 didnt work i got 4 loops in 32m at 1.78v or so it booted into windows between 1.74 and 1.8 but wouldnt pass geek.

Anyone know subs for c10 3000?


----------



## coolhandluke41

*


----------



## sabishiihito

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *centvalny*
> 
> 6packs minimum http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820178866


Is there any reason to think those aren't Samsung?


----------



## coolhandluke41

here they are ..








http://www.overclock.net/t/1567085/g-skill-hwbot-g-skill-conquers-ddr4-4000-speed-barrier-and-releases-new-trident-z-and-ripjaws-v-series-for-skylake


----------



## rt123

The jump between 3800Mhz to 4000Mhz seems _hard_.



Edit:- Also the new Ripjaws V look ugly IMO.


----------



## Splave

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rt123*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The jump between 3800Mhz to 4000Mhz seems _hard_.
> 
> 
> 
> Edit:- Also the new Ripjaws V look ugly IMO.


It is especially at 1.35-1.40v at 1.72 its much easier


----------



## Kimir

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rt123*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The jump between 3800Mhz to 4000Mhz seems _hard_.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Edit:- *Also the new Ripjaws V look ugly IMO*.


Agreed!


----------



## rt123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Splave*
> 
> It is especially at 1.35-1.40v at 1.72 its much easier


Sammies love volts anyways. Unless you were talking about something else.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kimir*
> 
> Agreed!


They improved the Tridents, downgraded the Ripjaws.

Asrock has been awfully quite right now, but Gskill says that these kits are validated on the Z170 OCF, that tells us that the OCF will live up to its lineage.


----------



## Kimir

From the other chart, the 3800 and 4000Mhz are only 8GBx2, huh. I know it's for skylake, but with 4GBx4 they could have tightened the timings, nay?

edit: miss read, it's 4Gbx2, oupsy.


----------



## tatmMRKIV

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rt123*
> 
> Sammies love volts anyways. Unless you were talking about something else.
> They improved the Tridents, downgraded the Ripjaws.
> 
> Asrock has been awfully quite right now, but ]b]Gskill says that these kits are validated on the Z170 OCF[/b], that tells us that the OCF will live up to its lineage.


was so excited to see that, i was worried with the color scheme on the extreme.

The rip v i am just surprised they would use V since its the roman numeral 5

Jeez i hope theres something other than sammy around the corner, cuz frankly i d-gaf about samsung....


----------



## Splave

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rt123*
> 
> Sammies love volts anyways. Unless you were talking about something else.
> They improved the Tridents, downgraded the Ripjaws.


MOST samsung ddr4 hates volts man especially at 4000+









and the OCF will not dissapoint lol (besides no coating)


----------



## rt123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Splave*
> 
> MOST samsung ddr4 hates volts man especially at 4000+
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and the OCF will not dissapoint lol (besides no coating)


Thank you for sharing..









Btw should we watch out for DS kits..? Or its too early for that.?


----------



## tatmMRKIV

is there any other IC to be looking for any time soon?


----------



## hotrod717

Asrock doing it. Besting previous score on Champ and finally memory oc coming along. Can you feel the love. 1st shot on LN2. Very happy with this board.

http://hwbot.org/submission/2934875_
http://hwbot.org/submission/2934876_
http://hwbot.org/submission/2934899_


----------



## coolhandluke41

anyone want to "upgrade " ?


----------



## centvalny

First kit of PNY Anarchy in USA 2800C16 testing @ 1.33V



http://imgur.com/jdT9bzs





http://imgur.com/JdChU6f


----------



## rt123

Samsung...?


----------



## centvalny

Samsung. Not bad for $140 and 20% egg promo code ea. kit



http://imgur.com/a26R7ck


----------



## rt123

Not bad at all.


----------



## tatmMRKIV

Damn i was tempted to buy a kit, too..


----------



## centvalny

On Asus M8G next..


----------



## tatmMRKIV

looking forward to it!

heres the new z170 xpower preview https://www.facebook.com/MSI.ComputerUS/photos/a.178576898083.154843.172177528083/10154540616898084/?type=1

damn I might get my first new MSI board


----------



## coolhandluke41

^^ nothing new ,I have to admit tho this board looks very good -love that Dashboard
http://www.overclock.net/t/1566975/wccf-msi-z170a-xpower-gaming-titanium-edition-motherboard-unveiled

@Roy why SS bro ? let see the real "deal" on air and some efficiency in XP ,XTU doesn't benefit from RAM so little pointless ..no ?


----------



## centvalny

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *coolhandluke41*
> 
> @Roy why SS bro ? let see the real "deal" on air and some efficiency in XP ,XTU doesn't benefit from RAM so little pointless ..no ?


I know







Its samsung. Time for new findings,

We got our good hynix stocked up right?

The new platform will take the boredom out, as always


----------



## tatmMRKIV

yeah I just think it looks really sexy... I have wanted some sort or metal plated heatsinks for a while

seems like pcb printing is a big thing this time around, i saw some sneak previews of a asus board that was pretty decked out as well

rog boards look really cool this time around...

I am worried asrock is rolling the extreme 7 and oc formula together.. links to the oCF take me to the extreme 7


----------



## coolhandluke41

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *centvalny*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *coolhandluke41*
> 
> @Roy why SS bro ? let see the real "deal" on air and some efficiency in XP ,XTU doesn't benefit from RAM so little pointless ..no ?
> 
> 
> 
> I know
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Its samsung. Time for new findings,
> 
> We got our good hynix stocked up right?
> 
> The new platform will take the boredom out, as always
Click to expand...

testing some hated blues as I type, they almost same price as Anarchy (some guys running out of names this days I guess lol )

EDIT;







quad $154 /dual $ 69 @ Egg ,all air rough test


----------



## sabishiihito

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *centvalny*
> 
> First kit of PNY Anarchy in USA 2800C16 testing @ 1.33V
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://imgur.com/jdT9bzs
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://imgur.com/JdChU6f


I'm trying to figure out how Samsung-based kits from G.Skill and now PNY, of all companies, can do 3400 16-16-16. My Dominator 3300C16 Samsung kit can't even post at those settings no matter the VDIMM.


----------



## Splave

^have you tried the killer?

nice samsung chl!


----------



## sabishiihito

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Splave*
> 
> ^have you tried the killer?
> 
> nice samsung chl!


Haven't tried the Killer. However, John Lam managed to clock the G.Skill 3400C16 Samsungs and tighten the timings down to [email protected] on the R5E:

http://www.hkepc.com/12635/page/2#view


----------



## Splave

Took a break from z170.

Some direct boot runs (I cant get MEI to change bclk to work maybe will try win8.1)





Pretty crazy for all air I think and Cas18

These are retail btw


----------



## centvalny

^^ Awesome kit Allen









Tighten up PNY @ 1.38V



http://imgur.com/Ud7PXo9


----------



## coolhandluke41

awesome kit Allen


----------



## marc0053

Playing with Gskill 3333 16-16-16-35 @ 3200MHz cl11 with 1.83V with 1 stick only in DIMM D1.
Can't run super pi32m stable but only 1M. Tried 4M and it failed at loop 17.

Any guidance on other voltages I can play with other vram when in this high range on a Rampage V extreme I have set the ram to +120% capability and phase control is on standard.
I'm still just playing on air with watercooling on the cpu.

So much to learn...lol

I also have a OCF 99 3.1 revision I haven't opened yet but want to see what it can do on the RVE.


----------



## rt123

^^^
Try more Voltage. Upto 1.9V is fine with a fan.









Also might wanna downclock the Cache a bit to see if that isn't the problem.


----------



## marc0053

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rt123*
> 
> ^^^
> Try more Voltage. Upto 1.9V is fine with a fan.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also might wanna downclock the Cache a bit to see if that isn't the problem.


Thanks ill try that. I think so far i have 1 poor stick that needs over 1.72v to run spi32m at [email protected] while the other 3 require less than 1.6v.


----------



## rt123

3/4 is not a bad ratio. Especially when they are that good.


----------



## tatmMRKIV

Disable cache prefetcher.
Get out that ocf
Set capability to max probably

Test different slots. To get even lower voltage depending on variation

Yeah thats nice though wowz
Good to know gskill retail kit is so strong. Wish i got another... i have atleast 1 stick that does c11 3200 but at 1.78
I was having issues when i was trying to use my 2 best in quad.


----------



## coolhandluke41

nvm ..1600..nice


----------



## marc0053

I think I borked my os but at least I got a screenshot of 1 stick doing Super Pi 32M @ 3200 cl11 1.85V


----------



## rt123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *marc0053*
> 
> I think I borked my os but at least I got a screenshot of 1 stick doing Super Pi 32M @ 3200 cl11 1.85V
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


You are on the wrong OS man.
Windows 7 for testing sticks (if you are lazy like me).
Win XP for actual submission runs.

You might be able to shave some volts off those sticks just by switching to Win7 from Win10.

Btw guys, fire sale
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820233820

In stock, already bought 10.


----------



## rt123

New RipjawsV are here too,

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820231907
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820231904
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820231906
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820231905

Bring the TridentZ already.


----------



## marc0053

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rt123*
> 
> You are on the wrong OS man.
> Windows 7 for testing sticks (if you are lazy like me).
> Win XP for actual submission runs.
> 
> You might be able to shave some volts off those sticks just by switching to Win7 from Win10.
> 
> Btw guys, fire sale
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820233820
> 
> In stock, already bought 10.


Yes I know for sure, was just doing this for fun and not really looking into efficiency (at all).
I'll try these sticks on the ocf soon and get my xp 64 bit out.
I need to find a microXP os for 2D benches


----------



## tatmMRKIV

ouch them tridents are gonna be about 500+ maybe 600...


----------



## rt123

$800+ for the 4000Mhz model, calling it right now.


----------



## tatmMRKIV

please don't jinx it! I am drawing the line at 600$ no 2 sticks that would be retailly available are worth that kinda money


----------



## rt123

Difference between 3466 & 3600, $150.

4000 is 3 bins above 3600.
3*$150+ $400 (Price for 3600) = $850.

This is excluding the TridentZ & flagship Tax. Idk bro, our fate might be sealed here.


----------



## tatmMRKIV

I know man I know but DAAAAAAAMN. what if they come out with better sticks?

I just hope its not that much... if CMD16GX4M4B3666C18 @ 1050 is a "good price" for that bin compared to g.skill I am just going to be stunned

yeah according to pic you posted on hwbot, theres still the c17 3733 kit so over 850 for sure for that premier quad channel, you may be right


----------



## Dum3

Maybe grab 3-4 sets of quad-kit 3400 16-18-18,binn the best modules and keep them.I see no reason why this won't work ...


----------



## IOWA

Guys, dual kits incoming and 6700K with z170. How high can I go voltage wise with these ddr4?

Is hynix still better than samsung with ln2? (I mean cold bug and voltage)

Edit. Still I'm going to sell all my ddr3 (samsung and psc) cuz these ddr4 are a little expensive!!

New gskill tridentZ are kind of good, i saw 3600kit with decent latency 1.3V but I really do not know what to buy...


----------



## Sam OCX

Specs of 3466C16 and 3600C17 models actually look much better than of 3800+ rated stuff.


----------



## IOWA

Has anyone tryed ln2 ddr4? Best results?


----------



## 636cc of fury

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IOWA*
> 
> Has anyone tryed ln2 ddr4? Best results?


3400 c10 was the best I can recall on X99.


----------



## IOWA

3400cl10 is aweaome... 3000cl9/cl8 would be nice too!!#


----------



## tatmMRKIV

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sam OCX*
> 
> Specs of 3466C16 and 3600C17 models actually look much better than of 3800+ rated stuff.


that c17 3733 kit seems pretty damn tight., too.


----------



## Splave

maybe we will find a loophole like kingston 2666c13







thats why this thread is awesome. Keep the diversity strong dont commit to one brand is best


----------



## IOWA

First we must find the best relation between speed/cas larency then we can begin benching hard. Over cl15 there is a performance drop... Am I right? What do you think?

Samsung or hynix?


----------



## rt123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IOWA*
> 
> Samsung or hynix?


X99 Hynix all the way.
Z170 is supposed to be Samsung, we'll know for sure next week when the pro overclockers are free from the NDA.

A new Spi32m WR would go nice with the Skylake launch, but I don't know if people have already found that level of Golden chip.


----------



## tatmMRKIV

Hynix still might be good for pi but its gonna be hard to find, it seems. We may just not be seeing any hynix because is doesnt do flashy high mhz but it could still be tighter

I am starting to think good hynix ICs are scarce


----------



## rt123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tatmMRKIV*
> 
> Hynix still might be good for pi but its gonna be hard to find, it seems. We may just not be seeing any *hynix because is doesnt do flashy high mhz* but it could still be tighter


You might be in for a surprise, sometime in the future.


----------



## IOWA

Is samsung ddr4 cold bugging as previous generation?

Btw, horrible new heatspreader on the gskill tridenZ: these are not ln2 friendly!


----------



## tatmMRKIV

Yeah? Crap... they arent too good super cold so just settin a pot on top would work


----------



## tatmMRKIV

Z170 boards hittin the shelf


----------



## coolhandluke41

they sticking to that cool K (Plats 3666 )


http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820233820

waiting for 8Gigs Hynix please (Samsung inbound already ,thanks to Loud and Splave for the heads up







)
3400 reminds me of the first kick S Samsung (2400 c9)..only time will tell


----------



## rt123

Corsair thinks that they can charge 1K for every new bin they release.
Both the 3400 & 3466 kits were 1K at launch & now sell at the discount price of between $749-$849.

@Guys Is Trident Z not worth waiting for Samsung..?


----------



## tatmMRKIV

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rt123*
> 
> Corsair thinks that they can charge 1K for every new bin they release.
> Both the 3400 & 3466 kits were 1K at launch & now sell at the discount price of between $749-$849.
> 
> @Guys Is Trident Z not worth waiting for Samsung..?


yeah should we be binning c16 3400 blue kits or something, before they skyrocket in price?


----------



## marmott

Why would the price skyrocket? The trend is clearly to a price crossover between DDR3 and DDR4. At least until supply decreases and then prices should go back up.


----------



## tatmMRKIV

I was just assuming things of some price curves I noticed.... They are relatively cheap now compared to the rip v and trident z, I figure its only a matter of time before they go up.. sorry... Just a hypothesis


----------



## rt123

I am also curious about what Kingston gonna do for next week's _*event*_..?








Maybe we'll finally see that 3333C16 retail or its only gonna be sampling. ..


----------



## centvalny

Binning Egg US retail PNY 2800C16 @ 3500 C16 1.35V on X99



http://imgur.com/Td9mW5e





http://imgur.com/vAPDFA0


----------



## marmott

No need to be sorry







you are right that on high specs kits it's a bit different but maybe the price of 3466 or 3600 is justified because it's harder to bin.

I have doubts that these 3600/3800 are all worth it for normal users (the one loading XMP and that's it) because of the higher latencies. I guess review will tell.


----------



## marmott

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rt123*
> 
> I am also curious about what Kingston gonna do for next week's _*event*_..?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe we'll finally see that 3333C16 retail or its only gonna be sampling. ..


Appart from the Samsung fest we won't take part in?


----------



## rt123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *marmott*
> 
> Appart from the Samsung fest we won't take part in?


Well good thing I sold my 5960X & liquidated some money.


----------



## Splave

If you dont Id get a good kit of samsung







especially if your an air cooler







or wait for kingstons kick ass new stuff


----------



## IOWA

Hope kingstone will be good... I am very curious about oc profiles in new mobo too!


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IOWA*
> 
> Hope kingstone will be good... I am very curious about oc profiles in new mobo too!


Kingston currently the top choice.


----------



## IOWA

Why you say? Wasn't gskill 3000c15 top choice for oc??


----------



## tatmMRKIV

Depends... for cheap binning, its c13 2666 khx, for just straight up performance. C15 3200 or c16 3333 g.skills seem to be the most consistently capable of c12 3200
Well the 3333 kits will do it sub 1.6v more than likely. C12 3200 is about average at 1.65-1.7


----------



## IOWA

Voltage with hynix is the most important thing... I just want good ln2 performance... 3000cl10 is normal performance for 3000c15 gskill under ln2. Hope for a better imc in 6700k than in these 2011v2 cpus.


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IOWA*
> 
> Why you say? Wasn't gskill 3000c15 top choice for oc??


All will become apparent soon


----------



## tatmMRKIV

C16 3333 adata for 220$ a pair may be worth looking into.


----------



## sabishiihito

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tatmMRKIV*
> 
> C16 3333 adata for 220$ a pair may be worth looking into.


It's open box and there is only one in stock.


----------



## tatmMRKIV

oh that's too bad, last I checked it just said in stock and itd been up for almost a week.
c13 2666 is basically the only hynix available though, you might be better off waiting for SK to launch... maybe... or don't...


----------



## sabishiihito

ADATA 4x4GB 3300 and 3333 16-16-16 are in stock. i wasted money on a 3300 kit, it's Hynix but none of the sticks will do 3200C11 and I've even been struggling to run 3200C12


----------



## tatmMRKIV

that's a shame, maybe the 3333 sticks would be better cuz they might put all the best sticks in the 3333 bin but chances are slim.


----------



## cookiesowns

So much good info. I manage to be binning a few Corsair and Kingston kits. ( first kingston and corsair kits were absolute duds )

This is what I'll have on hand by later tonight.

2x Kingston HyperX [email protected] ( Hynix on one, unsure on other )

2x Corsair Dominator Platinum 3400C15 Samsung on one kit, unknown on the other yet

1x Corsair Dominator Platinum 2666C15 1.2V 64GB Kit. unknown on this yet.

What are some good settings to test for binning? I've literally read every DDR4 guide out there, and I can't do the crazy frequency or timings that you guys are posting. Still trying to get a hang of memory overclocking, last time I did anything was on PSC's DDR3 X58 980X.

RVE 5960X. I think it's known that 100 strap is harder to push past 3000?? I've been doing most of my testing on 100 strap lol.

These are some results I manage to get before borking my last CPU. ( couldn't do 32GB past 3000 )





Those were Samsung runs.

This was the Kingston Hynni run


----------



## tatmMRKIV

yeah you need to futze around with 125blk, I am pretty sure on that board

you will need about 1.65v just to boot c12 3200, on a good number of hynix sticks.


----------



## cookiesowns

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tatmMRKIV*
> 
> yeah you need to futze around with 125blk, I am pretty sure on that board
> 
> you will need about 1.65v just to boot c12 3200, on a good number of hynix sticks.


Gotcha.

What's the deal with newer sammies. It seems like people are now finally getting the hang of it and pushing them hard. Does Hynix still win for most tight/24/7 day to day?


----------



## tatmMRKIV

i dunno about 24/7, hynix scales cas down with voltage, definitely, I think corsair just scales mhz. (I think that might be why its catching wind with skylake, its mhz ceiling is 4000 from a retail perspective, x99 is about 3400, with 4000 meaning you have an ultra amazing IMC).

have to wait for some SK 32m runs to start leaking through, but I don't think hynix is obsolete just yet, though.


----------



## 636cc of fury

Hynix = PSC

Samsung = Samsung

And what I mean is that on cold, Hynix will shine much more than on air cooling. For Samsung, even this generation just like last will scale much higher in terms of raw mhz on air but I still think Hynix will be the cold memory benchers choice.


----------



## cookiesowns

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *636cc of fury*
> 
> Hynix = PSC
> 
> Samsung = Samsung
> 
> And what I mean is that on cold, Hynix will shine much more than on air cooling. For Samsung, even this generation just like last will scale much higher in terms of raw mhz on air but I still think Hynix will be the cold memory benchers choice.


What about 24/7 overall efficiency? Just stick with best timings whatever kit?


----------



## rt123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cookiesowns*
> 
> What about 24/7 overall efficiency? Just stick with best timings whatever kit?


If you have X99, its going to be Hynix all the way.


----------



## coolhandluke41

Corsair CMD16GX4M4B3400C16 back to $899.99 lol ..Splave should get commission from Corsair


----------



## rt123

I'm still a bit pissed that they changed the IC on those to Samsung. The 2 reviews I've seen of that kit were MFR based.
But I guess it will have to do.


----------



## Splave

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *coolhandluke41*
> 
> Corsair CMD16GX4M4B3400C16 back to $899.99 lol ..Splave should get commission from Corsair


I agree with this statement


----------



## tatmMRKIV

Is it like that on corsair.com as well? I saw them at 750 last night after i bought the last kit off newegg(hopefully, there was a concerning message regarding stock and refund, but no refund or message yet.)

Still at that price and in stock at corsair http://www.corsair.com/en-us/dominator-platinum-series-16gb-4-x-4gb-ddr4-dram-3400mhz-c16-memory-kit-cmd16gx4m4b3400c16


----------



## cookiesowns

So this is what I have managed with the new kit. Kingston Predator 2666C13 @ 3000 C15-16-16 1.375V. At C15-15-15-15 1.365V = Mem test errors.

I'm looking for 24/7 stability & performance, hence why I don't want to push past 1.4V on my RAM. I think I'll most likely end up keeping the best predator kit along with the 64GB Hynix for 24/7 usage. I have a feeling those double sided Hynix IC's should scale decently.

I'm still undecided about Samsung, will need to bin them to see if they outperform the predators, but they are pricey for being samsung. double the cost of the Kingstons.


----------



## 636cc of fury

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cookiesowns*
> 
> What about 24/7 overall efficiency? Just stick with best timings whatever kit?


Hynix for X99 imho

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *coolhandluke41*
> 
> Corsair CMD16GX4M4B3400C16 back to $899.99 lol ..Splave should get commission from Corsair


You are going to be one happy camper, solid kit for sure.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rt123*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm still a bit pissed that they changed the IC on those to Samsung. The 2 reviews I've seen of that kit were MFR based.
> But I guess it will have to do.


I think the initial batches were Hynix but they changed shortly after iirc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tatmMRKIV*
> 
> Is it like that on corsair.com as well? I saw them at 750 last night after i bought the last kit off newegg(hopefully, there was a concerning message regarding stock and refund, but no refund or message yet.)
> 
> Still at that price and in stock at corsair http://www.corsair.com/en-us/dominator-platinum-series-16gb-4-x-4gb-ddr4-dram-3400mhz-c16-memory-kit-cmd16gx4m4b3400c16


Look above


----------



## cookiesowns

Well..

It looks like my first set of Dom plats ( that I thought were duds ) are actually pretty good. They did 100% coverage of 3200 C15-16-16 memtest no problems. Now I'm at 3000 C14-15-15-36-1T memtest, 50% still going strong. Stock voltage.

The Hynix's I had would not boot C15/C16 3200 at 1.375V. And they would not pass C15 3000 at all









So it looks whoever that said early adopters always win when it comes to DRAM is true. As the Dom plats seem to be fairly early retail judging by serial numbers.

Debating keep it or not... as I still need to bin the 64GB Hynix doublesided 8GB set. I have a feeling these should do 3000 C15 @ 1.35V no problem.


----------



## tatmMRKIV

I woulda got 2 but there was insufficient stock...

I hope I get the one though!


----------



## 636cc of fury

http://imgur.com/iNZ2wpG



vultures


----------



## cookiesowns

Well this was unexpected with the 64GB kit. It's rated at 2666 C15 1.2V but it has XMP profiles for DDR4-2800????? Mind blown.

CMD64GX4M8A2666C15. Running 4 sticks for now. Mem test and going 2800 C14-14-14-35-1T 1.35V. It was able to do 2666 C15-15-15-35-1T 1.2V. and 2666 C14-15-15-35-1T @ 1.25V

3000 = resulting in 1 dropped channel or one stick going into single sided mode, and not stable @ c15-15-15 1.35V It could also be my IMC as I was running 100strap for the quick 3000 test.

YAY for well binned hynix!


----------



## coolhandluke41

while waiting ..cheapo Samy's getting some action


----------



## Splave

Looks perfect man what set is that?

Have 1 old untested set of 2666c13 from a while back, guess its time to try. (Why cant they all do 3200c11 lol)


----------



## tatmMRKIV

oh gawd... I have 3 unrepairable OS drives xD, today is going to be fun. I killed all the files relating to boot somehow..
Tranferring all the data off ssds and onto a mechanical is gonna take a while...

I am so glad I bought a ton of harddrives last week to use for just benching.. having o deal with all the game data is what kills it.. I don't evenm play these games but I just can't bring myself to delete them.. they take so long to download

I gotta say I am still curious on how these scale (c15 3200vengence LPX) especially at 255$
http://www.corsair.com/en-us/vengeance-lpx-16gb-4x4gb-ddr4-dram-3200mhz-c15-memory-kit-black-cmk16gx4m4b3200c15

.hmmmm. I think I have a dead SSD and a borked win7 install disk. I dunno I can't install it I get an error with a blank partition


----------



## coolhandluke41

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Splave*
> 
> Looks perfect man what set is that?
> 
> Have 1 old untested set of 2666c13 from a while back, guess its time to try. (Why cant they all do 3200c11 lol)


this are the only Samsung I own (blue 3000c15)


----------



## sabishiihito

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Splave*
> 
> Looks perfect man what set is that?
> 
> Have 1 old untested set of 2666c13 from a while back, guess its time to try. (Why cant they all do 3200c11 lol)


I'd settle for 2 sticks out of 12 ☹ I'm 0-fer


----------



## Sam OCX

Got hold of a 2x4GB Klevv DDR3-1600 kit recently.

 

Turned out to be based on Hynix 4Gbit MFR. As you would expect on a low bin, the MHz/volt scaling could be better. However, due to decent tRCD/tRP limits and voltage tolerance, could fully stabilise my sample at 1400 11-13-13 and 1500 12-14-14.

 

Some scatter SuperPi 32M runs just for the hell of it:


----------



## rt123

Hype....

I actually don't like that heatsink design, but Performance>>>looks.


----------



## coolhandluke41

here is better picture ..I agree looks cheese ..but the heatsincs always end up in my drawer







,I think there is another ver. with only 2 DIMM slots


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!






it looks like someone took out 2 slots with soldering iron


Spoiler: here it is


----------



## rt123

+Rep

Thanks.

_Someone_ had been talking about waiting for the Dual slot Mobos & the way they never showed the RAM slots on OCF, I was hoping it to be 2 slots. Oh well.









Maybe Gigabyte will do another Ln2 version.

Also, I don't think removing the RAM slots would give you the benefit of a shorter trace/dual DIMM board, but my knowledge is limited there.


----------



## tatmMRKIV

I wonder if there will be a matx ocf. That would be interesting. Maybe a dualslot itx...


----------



## sabishiihito

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tatmMRKIV*
> 
> "I gotta say I am still curious on how these scale (c15 3200vengence LPX) especially at 255$
> http://www.corsair.com/en-us/vengeance-lpx-16gb-4x4gb-ddr4-dram-3200mhz-c15-memory-kit-black-cmk16gx4m4b3200c15


Nothing that special from my experience (Fry's had them on sale for $199). They'll do 3400 16-18-18 with 1.4v, can't tighten to 16-16-16 like those cheap PNY Anarchy can.

A few runs:


----------



## tatmMRKIV

Thats too bad found something interesting last night, though. http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=20-233-853&FM=1


----------



## Splave

Nude (pardon the ES SB cooler) Doesnt need VRM cooler even on air










Insulated with Marshmallow


----------



## xxbassplayerxx

What's up with the little yellow circles on it? CT13, etc.


----------



## tatmMRKIV

Hard drive support. its got 3 m2 slots.

The "marshmellow" is just let right?


----------



## Splave

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xxbassplayerxx*
> 
> What's up with the little yellow circles on it? CT13, etc.


The yellow is a sticker covering the screw holes for the various length M.2 Devices so it doesnt short it on the backside.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tatmMRKIV*
> 
> Hard drive support. its got 3 m2 slots.
> 
> The "marshmellow" is just let right?


Yes sir and 3 coats I like it thick. Taken it cold and thawed it out 4 times in a day no issues just blow off with air compressor in between.


----------



## coolhandluke41

binning that "orange crash"..











Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## tatmMRKIV

nice mine show up tomorrow


----------



## coolhandluke41

wow.. this kit is fun







.........


----------



## tatmMRKIV

glad I got em at 750, disappointed I couldn't get 2x
but that means I got money for hynix and such so I can't complain.

Can't wait for a mobo and chip.. but I am gonna have alot of gpus to play with and I can get more ln2 this week or next. So I might have to buy a larger dewar than the 50... or figure out a way to store the 160l inside... I have the ventilation, but I don't think I could safely set it down on the tile floor...


----------



## centvalny

http://imgur.com/h0wbS2B


----------



## coolhandluke41

nice Roy ..IC ?


----------



## centvalny

Samsung


----------



## IOWA

Is the new ocf going to look like that? I saw one on fb from hkepc with grey coating and only two ddr4 slots


----------



## xxbassplayerxx

Grey coating was liquid electrical tape or some other coating that was added. If you look closely, it looks like the other two memory slots were removed. The holes are still in the board.


----------



## IOWA

I totally want an ocf asap!


----------



## Splave

Ready to post Skylake goodness tomorrow morning!!


----------



## coolhandluke41

orange crash take 2..testing


----------



## Splave

great pic man


----------



## coolhandluke41

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Splave*
> 
> Ready to post Skylake goodness tomorrow morning!!


32M @4.0~5.0 efficiency maybe ?


----------



## tatmMRKIV

anyword on the relevance of the asus oc socket?

and when's nda lift? its the 5th...


----------



## rt123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tatmMRKIV*
> 
> anyword on the relevance of the asus oc socket?
> 
> and when's nda lift? its the 5th...


NDA lifted today at 5:00AM PDT.
Checkout the bot.


----------



## tatmMRKIV

wheres all the hardware for sale then? I got up soo early just to camp for t he 4000 kits


----------



## rt123

God knows.

Some Asus boards are up on Amazon.
Gene is on pre-order & Hero is in stock.

Also some MSI & Gigabyte mobos.


----------



## tatmMRKIV

oh noes! not this lame nonsense again. I hopoe itll be easier to get boards than it is to get PCUs that was a debacle with x99

no air/water results, looks like ln2 will be pleny of fun though


----------



## HobieCat

Splave, no conformal coating on the retail OC Formula this time around?


----------



## xxbassplayerxx

Correct. Wasn't on Z97 either. Can't recall where I read it but they weren't able to repair RMA boards. Had to toss them all so they nixed the idea.


----------



## HobieCat

Are u sure about the z97 Bass? If so then I should have been insulating way more than I have been lol


----------



## rt123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xxbassplayerxx*
> 
> Correct. Wasn't on Z97 either. Can't recall where I read it but they weren't able to repair RMA boards. Had to toss them all so they nixed the idea.


Its there on Z97, not on X99.
And Splave posted in this thread that they removed it due to RMA.


----------



## tatmMRKIV

it was on x99 as well they just stopped doing it with the usb 3.1 version. I didn't hear about the rma just that it was too expensive to keep up with

doesn't make any sense since baker told me he rma'd one of his OCFs 3 times and didn't give him a new board till the third time..


----------



## rt123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tatmMRKIV*
> 
> it was on x99 as well they just stopped doing it with the usb 3.1 version. I didn't hear about the rma just that it was too expensive to keep up with
> 
> doesn't make any sense since baker told me he rma'd one of his OCFs 3 times and didn't give him a new board till the third time..


Ya the 3.1 version

And RMA is the point, because of the coating, they couldn't repair the boards & had to replace them for the smallest faults.That is what was getting expensive.


----------



## tatmMRKIV

I dunno I guess I'd just like to see that post.


----------



## xxbassplayerxx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rt123*
> 
> Its there on Z97, not on X99.
> And Splave posted in this thread that they removed it due to RMA.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tatmMRKIV*
> 
> it was on x99 as well they just stopped doing it with the usb 3.1 version. I didn't hear about the rma just that it was too expensive to keep up with
> 
> doesn't make any sense since baker told me he rma'd one of his OCFs 3 times and didn't give him a new board till the third time..


Ah... whoops!









EDIT:
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Splave*
> 
> OCF doesnt and wont have the coating anymore, big bosses deemed it too much of a waste.
> RMA means you get a new board and there is no fixing a coated board.
> 
> OCF makes no money
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sad but true


----------



## tatmMRKIV

okay, I missed the second line.

asus has some ddr3 z170s but they aren't bench boards
Z170-P D3 atx
Z170M-E D3 matx


----------



## marc0053

z170 OC formula on newgg.ca but out of stock for $399 CAD which is roughly $300 USD at the moment with exchange rate = 1.32
http://www.newegg.ca/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813157649&_ga=1.216630038.1065385905.1438306783


----------



## tatmMRKIV

evga stinger is best board out I thionk theres alot out but nothing great


----------



## xxbassplayerxx

EVGA Stinger better than the Asus MVIII boards? That would surprise me quite a bit.


----------



## tatmMRKIV

the rog boards arent out though.. only gene is available for preorder and the rest of the lineup out is their entry level gamer trash

the asrock extreme 7+ or the evga classified is probably the best out as of right now.


----------



## marmott

Did anyone find 6700K to buy yet? I had to buy some on Amazon France ($379 shipped).


----------



## xxbassplayerxx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tatmMRKIV*
> 
> the rog boards arent out though.. only gene is available for preorder and the rest of the lineup out is their entry level gamer trash
> 
> the asrock extreme 7+ or the evga classified is probably the best out as of right now.


Gene and Hero are both on Newegg and Tigerdirect. I'd take Gene and Hero over a Stinger any day, personally!

I have zero faith in EVGA boards right now... they have to prove themselves!


----------



## tatmMRKIV

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *marmott*
> 
> Did anyone find 6700K to buy yet? I had to buy some on Amazon France ($379 shipped).


only preorders for the 6600k in combos.

Like I said the gene is preorder so I wasn't including it and the other is a gamer board...

I said it was the best out, *THEN*.
Now the asrock 7+ is obviously better than the other options.


----------



## xxbassplayerxx

Gene available here:
http://www.tigerdirect.com/applications/SearchTools/item-details.asp?EdpNo=9801387&Sku=

Hero available here:
http://www.tigerdirect.com/applications/SearchTools/item-details.asp?EdpNo=9801386&Sku=

6600K available here:
http://www.tigerdirect.com/applications/searchtools/item-details.asp?EdpNo=9788453

That's the good thing about Tiger Direct... no one shops there lol.


----------



## marmott

oh well 6700K on Amazon.fr is $379 delivered next Monday, seems pretty good









edit: nevermind, no more lol


----------



## coolhandluke41

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xxbassplayerxx*
> 
> Gene available here:
> http://www.tigerdirect.com/applications/SearchTools/item-details.asp?EdpNo=9801387&Sku=
> 
> Hero available here:
> http://www.tigerdirect.com/applications/SearchTools/item-details.asp?EdpNo=9801386&Sku=
> 
> 6600K available here:
> http://www.tigerdirect.com/applications/searchtools/item-details.asp?EdpNo=9788453
> 
> That's the good thing about Tiger Direct... no one shops there lol.


thanks for posting this ....no choice since 6700K is MIA but will take my chance on 6600K most of the boards are delayed





Spoiler: 6600K (ES)!


----------



## rt123

That Gene is on Pre-order guys, might not show up for a few weeks. Also, like Newegg, TigerDirect likes to charge your CC the moment you order, not when they ship.


----------



## xxbassplayerxx

I see that now. I don't think it was like that earlier, though.


----------



## rt123

I checked like 10-20 mins after you posted, so in between, they might have run out. No problems.


----------



## coolhandluke41

I will wait for a week or two if not will cancel ,not much I can do
this is interesting ...look at the gains when gaming with high flying RAM on Skylake


----------



## rt123

I just picked up a temporary 5820K so I could play with some mems I needed to test.
I have accepted the fact that its going to take 1-2 weeks till we get our hands on "real" boards & CPUs.

Funny thing is, EU guys should have their chips this week. Intel is forgetting their homeground.









Also Orange Crash is here.


----------



## coolhandluke41




----------



## cookiesowns

Orange crash worth it as an "investment" for X99 & future Skylake-E build? Or do you guys think there's going to be better DDR4 IC"s in the coming months?


----------



## coolhandluke41

I think it will be good on Skylake ..the RTL's on X99 are horrendous over 3600,3666..I doubt you can fully utilize this RAM on X99,my 2c
EDIT;for E-peen yes







,look for new Hynix in the next few months


----------



## cookiesowns

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *coolhandluke41*
> 
> I think it will be good on Skylake ..the RTL's on X99 are horrendous over 3600,3666..I doubt you can fully utilize this RAM on X99,my 2c


Gotcha. Has anyone tried running the orange kits under tights at 3000, 3200, and 3333?

This set of Dom plat samsung 3300C16 I have can do 3200 C15, and 3000 C14 tights at 1.35V. It can also do 3400+ at C16. So it doesn't seem too horrible, just curious how much better the orange crashes are since it's almost twice as expensive.

When I mean do, I mean stresstestapp 30minutes +

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820233820&cm_re=Dominator_platinum-_-20-233-820-_-Product

Those are new, are they better than the 3400 orange "limited" ?


----------



## tatmMRKIV

I got mine too. interesting cardboard box


----------



## rt123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tatmMRKIV*
> 
> I got mine too. interesting cardboard box


Was the outside seal on the Cardbox intact..? Mine was cut. It shouldn't be that way.


----------



## tatmMRKIV

mine was intact but i have a blemish on the one of the stick's stickers and some suspicious badges(one has a plastic protective cover and I think none of the others do..)

I wouldn't be surprised if you are the second owner. their return policy is full refund within 30days so no restocking fee. suspicious

Like I said my cans were coming at the same time so I am kinda not really concerned with them right now.. I got plenty of time to mess with them I have been waiting for 2 months for these headphones....


----------



## rt123

Kyyy...


----------



## coolhandluke41

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cookiesowns*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *coolhandluke41*
> 
> I think it will be good on Skylake ..the RTL's on X99 are horrendous over 3600,3666..I doubt you can fully utilize this RAM on X99,my 2c
> 
> 
> 
> Gotcha. Has anyone tried running the orange kits under tights at 3000, 3200, and 3333?
> 
> This set of Dom plat samsung 3300C16 I have can do 3200 C15, and 3000 C14 tights at 1.35V. It can also do 3400+ at C16. So it doesn't seem too horrible, just curious how much better the orange crashes are since it's almost twice as expensive.
> 
> When I mean do, I mean stresstestapp 30minutes +
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820233820&cm_re=Dominator_platinum-_-20-233-820-_-Product
> 
> Those are new, are they better than the 3400 orange "limited" ?
Click to expand...

I'm trying to find something that will propel them on X99 ..so far there is some progress @ 3333..


----------



## cookiesowns

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tatmMRKIV*
> 
> mine was intact but i have a blemish on the one of the stick's stickers and some suspicious badges(one has a plastic protective cover and I think none of the others do..)
> 
> I wouldn't be surprised if you are the second owner. their return policy is full refund within 30days so no restocking fee. suspicious
> 
> Like I said my cans were coming at the same time so I am kinda not really concerned with them right now.. I got plenty of time to mess with them I have been waiting for 2 months for these headphones....


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tatmMRKIV*
> 
> mine was intact but i have a blemish on the one of the stick's stickers and some suspicious badges(one has a plastic protective cover and I think none of the others do..)
> 
> I wouldn't be surprised if you are the second owner. their return policy is full refund within 30days so no restocking fee. suspicious
> 
> Like I said my cans were coming at the same time so I am kinda not really concerned with them right now.. I got plenty of time to mess with them I have been waiting for 2 months for these headphones....


I had 2 sets of dominator plats that also had the protective sticker on the badge missing. The ram itself seemed new. Another set that ended up being a dud had the stickers applied totally crooked, so I guess it's just QA luck.

Though if your seal was cut.... that would be concerning.

What kind of cans did you get









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *coolhandluke41*
> 
> I'm trying to find something that will propel them on X99 ..so far there is some progress @ 3333..


Sweet! So far I'm doing 3200 C14-16-16-35-1T 125 strap, 1.435V. 1.35V was capable of 3200 C15-16-17-36-1T.

Curious to see what you get at 3333.


----------



## coolhandluke41

talking about cans..HD650// DT880-250//HE-400//HD 598 here


----------



## tatmMRKIV

ZMF X VIBRO Cherry with pilot pads.custom bass tune

someone jammed one of these into the holder though there a pcb shaped gouge on one corner...
ok so 2 have the protective film both sides, one has one side done and then the one has none.

nice luke I just have these and some yamaha mht-220s i think they have bore bass surprisingly enough.. I don't have a legit amp/dac thopugh. just an old stereo receiver and my x99m's severely underpowered sound section.


----------



## cookiesowns

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *coolhandluke41*
> 
> I'm trying to find something that will propel them on X99 ..so far there is some progress @ 3333..


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tatmMRKIV*
> 
> ZMF X VIBRO Cherry with pilot pads.custom bass tune
> 
> someone jammed one of these into the holder though there a pcb shaped gouge on one corner...
> ok so 2 have the protective film both sides, one has one side done and then the one has none.
> 
> nice luke I just have these and some yamaha mht-220s i think they have bore bass surprisingly enough.. I don't have a legit amp/dac thopugh. just an old stereo receiver and my x99m's severely underpowered sound section.


I'm going to be honest, I have no idea what cans those are, will have to take a look









T90 Jubilee, DT880-600s, Shure SE846's here with Schiit Bifrost Uber + Magni 2 Uber.

Well.... this is what I can do ( unstable ) on these 3300C16 dominator platinums samsungs.

3400 125 strap, 15-16-17-39 auto else. Unstable ( memtest ) but 16GB windows post/boot. I can probably run HyperPI at 1.45V once I dial in SA at 3400. SA is running a "mere" 0.9687V right now which is stable for 2666/2800/3000/3200.



http://valid.x86.fr/n39y5t

3500Mhz 125strap, stock timings 1.38V posts into windoze. did not test stability.

Good bad? mediocre? Worth keeping?


----------



## tatmMRKIV

they are a custom Fostex T50RP mod with wood cups, tuned drivers, and super duper padded cups. I hadn't heard of them before I saw them on massdrop but after reading up on them they seemed worth the price. and they sold out in 4hours

anyways... i am gonna go try out these stick everyone is so gung-ho about...


----------



## sabishiihito

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cookiesowns*
> 
> I'm going to be honest, I have no idea what cans those are, will have to take a look
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> T90 Jubilee, DT880-600s, Shure SE846's here with Schiit Bifrost Uber + Magni 2 Uber.
> 
> Well.... this is what I can do ( unstable ) on these 3300C16 dominator platinums samsungs.
> 
> 3400 125 strap, 15-16-17-39 auto else. Unstable ( memtest ) but 16GB windows post/boot. I can probably run HyperPI at 1.45V once I dial in SA at 3400. SA is running a "mere" 0.9687V right now which is stable for 2666/2800/3000/3200.
> 
> 
> 
> http://valid.x86.fr/n39y5t
> 
> 3500Mhz 125strap, stock timings 1.38V posts into windoze. did not test stability.
> 
> Good bad? mediocre? Worth keeping?


They seem like a Jr version of the 3400C16 Samsungs. My kit passes HCI Memest 150%+ at 3400 16-18-18-40.


----------



## coolhandluke41

@cookiesowns great job man ! ..you need to complete 32M or no one here would take you serious


----------



## cookiesowns

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sabishiihito*
> 
> They seem like a Jr version of the 3400C16 Samsungs. My kit passes HCI Memest 150%+ at 3400 16-18-18-40.


Well that's somewhat encouraging. Maybe if I paint the top lightbar orange









What volts did you manage 150% 3400 C16?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *coolhandluke41*
> 
> @cookiesowns great job man ! ..you need to complete 32M or no one here would take you serious


Thanks! I prefer to use stressapp for stability testing but.... I'll get some 32M runs after I dial in the CPU/Cache so I can be taken seriously









Plus I'm on 8.1. Don't have a 7 or XP install right now.


----------



## lilchronic

Ripjaws V Series 3600Mhz
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820231907


----------



## coolhandluke41

...where Samsung meets efficiency ..just need some cold now ..


----------



## cookiesowns

Best I can whip up so far. Still need to tweak for efficiency. 3333 C14 was no go even at 1.48V.


----------



## coolhandluke41

GJ man ,keep pushing


----------



## 636cc of fury

What to do while LET dries on 2 dimmer? Bench the uninsulated 4 dimmer and get a feel for the platform









5.3/5.3/3333 c11



http://imgur.com/4LsWMAk



5/5/3333 c11 not too shabby



http://imgur.com/zxwI9IX



Will test properly tomorrow once other board is ready, but so far Skylake is shaping up quite nicely.


----------



## Dum3

extremely impressive !


----------



## coolhandluke41

"What to do while" others bench new platform and you can't touch it ...


----------



## 636cc of fury

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *coolhandluke41*
> 
> "What to do while" others bench new platform and you can't touch it ...


This launch was actually very tight CHL, I think I heard something like 320 pieces at launch for retail so you can imagine how hard it was/is to get a chip or a board. I think stock will be more readily available this upcoming week or at least I hope


----------



## tatmMRKIV

What did you do to get 2dimms instead of 4?


----------



## moorhen2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *636cc of fury*
> 
> This launch was actually very tight CHL, I think I heard something like 320 pieces at launch for retail so you can imagine how hard it was/is to get a chip or a board. I think stock will be more readily available this upcoming week or at least I hope


Plenty of stock here in the UK, cpu's and boards.


----------



## moorhen2

GSkill 3300 cl16, still tweaking, but early days, Hynix ic's.

http://s572.photobucket.com/user/moorhen2/media/Capture0.jpg.html


----------



## Splave

Got some Trident Z to try 3600 c17







Sammy love


----------



## rt123

Been F5ing Newegg for those since forever.

Reallyyyyy interested in seeing how those hold up to the Orange stuff. Please post results.


----------



## centvalny

M8G+TridentZ



http://imgur.com/0XY8RJy


----------



## tatmMRKIV

damn, it looks too good...

clamshells FTW


----------



## tatmMRKIV

gene is available http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813132569&cm_re=z170-_-13-132-569-_-Product
titanium is up for preorder http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813130870&cm_re=z170-_-13-130-870-_-Product

looks like we have a ways to wait for some of these


----------



## 636cc of fury

Gene looks sick straight masterpiece Roy!


----------



## xxbassplayerxx

That MSI is sexy. I love the pop-out OC panel.


----------



## coolhandluke41

I have something interesting for you guys ...this was bothering me for sometimes ..actually since I bought Killer board ,long story short ..efficiency on
Killer X99 sucks so bad in XP (OS) that I was embarrassed to post results but since this haven't change and it looks like it will carry over to Z170 I need to address this ,I'm testing two boards head to head :
X99 Gigabyte Champion and ASRock Fatal1ty X99M Killer/3.1,I'm running 32M with same CPU/GPU ,same frequency and Ram timings on both boards ,the only difference are RTL's since Champion can't run them as tight as Killer board due to long trace...Killer should own Champion right ..you be the judge ..

First up is W7 (both boards have usual crap installed that came with installation CD and that's it )
Both boards in comparison
[serv. disabled and priority only no waza,etc]
*Killer*



*Champion*



in XP Killer run was *7M 37.xxx*

will run XP /Champion in few min...stay tune

EDIT; I didn't want to change timings (was repeating .xxx in PI )since this is for comparison only

*Champion*



if I need to run XP/Killer I will just let me know


----------



## 636cc of fury

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *coolhandluke41*
> 
> I have something interesting for you guys ...this was bothering me for sometimes ..actually since I bought Killer board ,long story short ..efficiency on
> Killer X99 sucks so bad in XP (OS) that I was embarrassed to post results but since this haven't change and it looks like it will care over to Z170 I need to address this ,I'm testing two boards head to head :
> X99 Gigabyte Champion and ASRock Fatal1ty X99M Killer/3.1,I'm running 32M with same CPU/GPU ,same frequency and Ram timings on both boards ,the only difference are RTL's since Champion can't run them as tight as Killer board due to long trace...Killer should own Champion right ..you be the judge ..
> 
> First up is W7 (both boards have usual crap installed that came with installation CD and that's it )
> Both boards in comparison
> [serv. disabled and priority only no waza,etc]
> *Killer*
> 
> 
> 
> *Champion*
> 
> 
> 
> in XP Killer run was 7M 37.xxx
> 
> will run XP /Champion in few min...stay tune


I think they should be about the same as Killer can run tighter RTL but Champion can run tighter IOL, two different ways to the same path


----------



## tatmMRKIV

Same performance difference with hynix?


----------



## coolhandluke41

Edited,_if someone wants to prove me wrong you more than welcome_









EDIT ;go ahead Loud beat that with Killer/XP /same RAM/timings [RTL's,IO-L is yours]/CPU/All Air


----------



## tatmMRKIV

I'd try to atleast, but I don't have a champ and I couldnt get it to do anything when I did have it.


----------



## rt123

Wow. Those are surprising results. Asrock loosing in efficiency.









@coolhandluke41 What BIOS you've been using on the Champ to play with Samsung..? Popped the Orange Corsairs in, stuff is a bit iffy, have to ramp it up gradually.


----------



## coolhandluke41

F4y


----------



## rt123

+1

Thank you. It seems F4y is good for a lot of things. I can't get my Hynix to run 3200Mhz on any other BIOS.

Tried F4i & F4j.


----------



## 636cc of fury

Thread is straight Bobby Schmurda














(it blows my mind this has 120 million views







)


----------



## tatmMRKIV

Isnt that one of the guys who snitched on himself?


----------



## coolhandluke41

sexy
http://www.ocaholic.ch/modules/newbb/viewtopic.php?post_id=8695


----------



## 636cc of fury

CHL I don't have any Samsung runs but here is a good comparison:

Giga with a slow start waza and one multi higher uncore with tighter primary timings



http://imgur.com/mH761sf



Asrock with one multi lower uncore with slightly looser primary timings



http://imgur.com/hTgHBBT



Safe to say they are pretty close and really down to waza and nailing a lucky run for either board. Best idea, have one of each


----------



## coolhandluke41

I talk to Cl3p and he explained to me (in detail) why we will see slow times in 32M /z170..this is the only bench I love to run ..might as well give up


----------



## rt123

Is it because currently the overall latency on DDR4 is higher than DDR3..?

Also you can keep on improving on your Haswell times if you want to go faster.


----------



## 636cc of fury

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *coolhandluke41*
> 
> I talk to Cl3p and he explained to me (in detail) why we will see slow times in 32M /z170..this is the only bench I love to run ..might as well give up


I think we will see decent times, just not faster than Haswell and 2860 c6 PSC, but it's insane how much faster Skylake is in every. other. bench. just not 32M


----------



## tatmMRKIV

Am I the only one doing 123.8mhz blk for 3300, before switching to 3333? Thats what was in the mobo and its always been pretty solid.

I am having some trouble hitting 3333 but otherwise 3300 has worked


----------



## coolhandluke41

change strap (166) and start flying man


----------



## tatmMRKIV

Same voltages for everything?


----------



## coolhandluke41

if you binned them right ..yes ,for 3333 tight you will need higher v- use 125 strap, higher freq. will req. 166 strap,try 2 dimm's if run in to a problem ,this ram is weird,use OC ram settings ,it will choose the right strap for u ,u on your own from now on ..good luck


----------



## tatmMRKIV

Thanks 1.48 is fun i am just binnin now.


----------



## centvalny

First few minutes...so much fun











http://imgur.com/mjvFSWm


----------



## cookiesowns

I got a little bit giddy. No way did I think these RAM will boot at 167 strap 3555 memory divider at 1.35V. I was able to tighten them down to rated timings at 1.4V.

I think maybe 1 or 2 more sticks are capable of 3555, my IMC/Board just isn't tuned enough to run dual or quad channel.

EDIT: Turns out all sticks are capable of 3555 1.4V into windows with some AIDA and Super PI. Now to push limits of imc.... this is so fun. Wish I had more time.



Need Cold + Skylake now!


----------



## Splave

GSkill and OCF flying on all air







quick test before work.

oh and killer seems fast enough to me

















z170 is slow on 32m because of the cache. Wazza trimming 13seconds is an indicator. Also the lack of time savings from say 3200 cas 12 to cas 11 is only .250ish seconds shows its not latency issue.


----------



## moorhen2

Super PI, getting better times now.

http://s572.photobucket.com/user/moorhen2/media/Capture20_1.jpg.html


----------



## coolhandluke41

@ Splave ..z170 is slow because of the new chip-set (DMI3.0 ) that's crippling XP not cache ..that's what I was told and you can see the evidence ..if you can find it (no-one wants to post 32M /XP on Z170 or run 32M in W7 /W10 since it's DDR3 compatible -both 4790/6770k have same cache size,as for 32m on killer is still slower with 5820K not sure what exactly ..Nick blames Intel or ES 5820K they were testing with

anyway made this ,will go in OP



http://www.legitreviews.com/ddr4-memory-scaling-intel-z170-finding-the-best-ddr4-memory-kit-speed_170340/3


----------



## [email protected]

Could be storage driver perf issue. Large Waza gains are usually due to storage performance being low. DMI back end is gen 3 X4 between CPU and PCH, so no bottleneck there..


----------



## CL3P20

Folks seem to be discussing two different topics together..

X99 works just fine in XP..
Z170 does not.. DMI 3.0 & no USB 2.0 have bad effect on single thread performance

*I don't know if its CPU problem but I would assume chipset related..rajas comment as well as Allen's findings on wazza kind of confirm this may be root issue with XP


----------



## [email protected]

I'd think its a driver issue more than the interfaces themselves.


----------



## rt123

The main issue is Skylake is slower than Haswell on SPi32m.

Some say the issue is Cache, some say no PSC or some point at DMI.


----------



## CL3P20

Well cache should show similar results regardless of OS...

I don't think the chipset likes ******ing itself for legacy OS. Performance in single thread is right on looking at results from any other OS.

@ rt123 - you cant say SK is slower.. It's not. It is just the OS is broken on the new chipset.

I would love to see it work the way we know it can... But after seeing Freddy, Sham and Smoke all together... And not a single XP result.. Not even a valid, or 1m run.... !!?? I have accepted that the reality may be as Intel eluded.. "XP is dead"


----------



## rt123

From what I've heard Cache is the problem because,

L2 cache is only 4 way associative on Skylake instead of 8 way on previous architectures, it's an inherent weakness, the way I was told.

I personally believe its because of higher Latency on DDR4.

Then there is the DMI thing you are saying.

That said I completely believe & agree that Intel & Microsoft have joined hands to kill Legacy OS.


----------



## coolhandluke41

I want to see some clock for clock comparisons (DDR3 on both platforms) by real benchers and not some review sites ..maybe Skylake is not that good after all

@Cl3p XP is not dead since it's still faster then other OS's at list in 32M

EDIT : why ?..price of 6770K is equal to 4790K







..it's a nice way to make you spend on DDR4 and keep benching alive


----------



## CL3P20

Cache should have only small effect on time though.. Think like comparing 4670 to 4770.. More cache doesn't improve time that much..half the cache doesn't hurt time that much. A second or two maybe.. But not +10s... IPC is so much stronger too that more work should be done per clock, which would negate some of the performance hit you are describing.

*so possible that all of these things culminate into perfect storm.. And break XP.

I know what you mean CHL. Just for newer platforms. Intel did a lot with MS on win10 launch for this gen...and they left it up to us to make SK + XP a reality


----------



## coolhandluke41

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CL3P20*
> 
> Cache should have only small effect on time though.. Think like comparing 4670 to 4770.. More cache doesn't improve time that much..half the cache doesn't hurt time that much. A second or two maybe.. But not +10s... IPC is so much stronger too that more work should be done per clock, which would negate some of the performance hit you are describing.
> 
> *so possible that all of these things culminate into perfect storm.. And break XP.
> 
> I know what you mean CHL. Just for newer platforms. Intel did a lot with MS on win10 launch for this gen.._.and they left it up to *us* to make SK + XP a reality_


please tell *them* to make it happen or I will hold you accountable for _this last statement_


----------



## 636cc of fury

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *coolhandluke41*
> 
> please tell *them* to make it happen or I will hold you accountable for _this last statement_


Intel and no other manufacture will officially support, XP those days are long gone and there is no way that's going to change unfortunately it's up to us to figure this out.


----------



## Splave

Its not USB either, as far as my windows XP version knows I have no USB ports on the computer. All disabled, only PS2 active.

Its actually not an issue at all in my opinion. No wazza vs no wazza and basic tweaks like LSC Windows7/8/10 all loose to windows XP. So maybe find out what is right with XP and wrong with the others?









Also its not the cache size but skylake has 4-way level 2 and devils canyon has 8-way. Its must have an effect.

Lastly why is wprime so fast in XP if its broken? PiFast is also good?


----------



## Splave

Trident-Z looking nice on OCF









Epeen wont stop growing sorry will get to real stuff soon :X


----------



## [email protected]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Splave*
> 
> Its not USB either, as far as my windows XP version knows I have no USB ports on the computer. All disabled, only PS2 active.
> 
> Its actually not an issue at all in my opinion. No wazza vs no wazza and basic tweaks like LSC Windows7/8/10 all loose to windows XP. So maybe find out what is right with XP and wrong with the others?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also its not the cache size but skylake has 4-way level 2 and devils canyon has 8-way. Its must have an effect.
> 
> Lastly why is wprime so fast in XP if its broken? PiFast is also good?


Neither of these benchmarks are Waza sensitive benchmarks. To rule out the impact of cache latency and cache hits, a comparison of 32m on a supported OS between these platforms will hint at where the issue lies. IF SKL performance is the same or better than Haswell, issue is to do with XP OS. If not, could be some cache issue plus memory access latency could be playing a part. Need to run DDR4-3600+ at low cas to beat PSC perf, (did the calcs when we were deciding if we wanted to make a DDR3 board or not).


----------



## Splave

maybe current gen memory is like running hyper on z87, AFR will be our PSC


----------



## CL3P20

Smashing it Splave.









**to your post - You running Pifast and Wprime in XP...? Only scores up right now are done in Win7.


----------



## [email protected]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Splave*
> 
> maybe current gen memory is like running hyper on z87, AFR will be our PSC


For the platform eval, I'd compare 32m on win 7 between HW and SKL. That XP is faster at than the other OSes for this bench, isn't relevant to the question of whether SKL is slower than HW due to cache associativity.

DDR3 vs DD4 trade off is bank groups vs CAS latency. After 8 pages are open on DDR3, pages will need to be closed. If a request happens to land to the same bank, there are issues with DDR3 there also. More pages can be open on DDR4 before one needs to close them.

Ultimately, someone is going to have to update 32m, rather than keep making noise at MS and Intel about the OSes


----------



## rt123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> Ultimately, someone is going to have to update 32m, rather than keep making noise at MS and Intel about the OSes


HyperPI, GPUPI.


----------



## [email protected]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rt123*
> 
> HyperPI, GPUPI.


No need to run 32m then


----------



## 636cc of fury

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> No need to run 32m then


blasphemy!


----------



## cookiesowns

Ugh.

I just landed on two more kits of 4.23 Samsungs.

Corsair CMD16GX4M4B3200C16

Corsair CMD16GX4M4B3000C15

I'm not even sure how to bin the samsung. Go for Frequency scaling or go for latency scaling? I'm planning on keeping one set for future SK use but might as well go for GSKILLS higher bins....

What do ya'll think?


----------



## sabishiihito

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cookiesowns*
> 
> Ugh.
> 
> I just landed on two more kits of 4.23 Samsungs.
> 
> Corsair CMD16GX4M4B3200C16
> 
> Corsair CMD16GX4M4B3000C15
> 
> I'm not even sure how to bin the samsung. Go for Frequency scaling or go for latency scaling? I'm planning on keeping one set for future SK use but might as well go for GSKILLS higher bins....
> 
> What do ya'll think?


Let me guess, trip to Fry's?







See how much they need for 3400C16 to start, I guess. Samsung only good for high clocks IMO.


----------



## cookiesowns

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sabishiihito*
> 
> Let me guess, trip to Fry's?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> See how much they need for 3400C16 to start, I guess. Samsung only good for high clocks IMO.


Nah. A major online retailer









Ok. I'll try for 3400C16. A good way I binned two sets of 3300C16 was to see if they can do the 3200 bin, one of them could, the other couldn't. the one that could was doing 3550 @ C17 tights.

I'll give it a quick go this weekend, and report in.


----------



## coolhandluke41

my X99 can't wait for this higher bin kits ..


----------



## rt123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *coolhandluke41*
> 
> my X99 can't wait for this higher bin kits ..


Really abandoning Skylake..?


----------



## 636cc of fury

warmup



http://imgur.com/RPkOjJj


----------



## CL3P20

I bet it's warm. You delid yet?


----------



## centvalny

Awesome board George









Congrats!


----------



## centvalny

Gskill RV3000C15



http://imgur.com/SROAtBD





http://imgur.com/JjBs2CV





http://imgur.com/Aas1u1F


----------



## 636cc of fury

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CL3P20*
> 
> I bet it's warm. You delid yet?


no delid, still going thermonuclear 5.4 absolute max









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *centvalny*
> 
> Awesome board George
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Congrats!


Thanks Roy, boards a dream to bench on been going for over 5 hours and it won't stop


----------



## [email protected]




----------



## 636cc of fury

blending some pi, have no idea if this good or average or crap.



http://imgur.com/c10uqIj





http://imgur.com/F6FdMii



Some others . . .



http://imgur.com/Qi4l52x





http://imgur.com/3McdtTo





http://imgur.com/rOniffZ





http://imgur.com/vmB90pY


----------



## Splave

seems "good" lol


----------



## Sam OCX

While everyone's on Skylake, got to test a Patriot 2400C15 kit that turned out to be Micron-based. What is worse, one stick on the kit is simply a tragic clocker.


----------



## xxbassplayerxx

Fortunately 2400C14 is a terrible bin, so hopefully those won't start making their way into the bins we might actually buy.


----------



## sabishiihito

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sam OCX*
> 
> While everyone's on Skylake


Not everyone


----------



## coolhandluke41

this is suckiest lunch yet ,at list in America







..Release Date: 08/14/2015 and that's for 6600K


----------



## [email protected]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *coolhandluke41*
> 
> this is suckiest lunch yet ,at list in America
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ..Release Date: 08/14/2015 and that's for 6600K


For lunch today, my 6700K had a picnic with the M8 Hero. They both enjoyed it.


----------



## 636cc of fury

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> For lunch today, my 6700K had a picnic with the M8 Hero. They both enjoyed it.


nomnomnomnom


----------



## coolhandluke41

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *coolhandluke41*
> 
> this is suckiest lunch yet ,at list in America
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ..Release Date: 08/14/2015 and that's for 6600K
> 
> 
> 
> For lunch today, my 6700K had a picnic with the M8 Hero. They both enjoyed it.
Click to expand...

let's see what you can roll ,something we haven't seen yet .. impress the rest ..or this is just empty talk ..?


----------



## [email protected]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *coolhandluke41*
> 
> let's see what you can roll ,something we haven't seen yet .. impress the rest ..or this is just empty talk ..?


I was referring to "lunch", since you bought up "lunch". Had wraps, with black beans, Mexican cheese, guacamole, salsa, brown rice, and mushrooms. Quite impressive yes?


----------



## Dum3

It's impressive how much better improved the new IMC seems for raw frequency-wise.

From my testing so far DDR4 3200 12-15-15-28 on Z170 required the exact same amount of voltage as on x99 12-15-15-15.However where on x99 they barely did 3250 with same timings on z170 i've managed to almost top 3300 somewhat stable.

However the new hynix revision is not far from showing and the results so far makes the old hynix looking hopeless


----------



## coolhandluke41

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *coolhandluke41*
> 
> let's see what you can roll ,something we haven't seen yet .. impress the rest ..or this is just empty talk ..?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was referring to "lunch", since you bought up "lunch". Had wraps, with black beans, Mexican cheese, guacamole, salsa, brown rice, and mushrooms. Quite impressive yes?
Click to expand...

lol,ok

EDIT; via FB ,..this looks impressive


----------



## ihog6hog

I think this picture will help some guys to buy DDR4


----------



## Splave

MOOOOOOAR this morning









figured some things out

PS:If it was up to me all you guys would have z170 already


----------



## coolhandluke41

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ihog6hog*
> 
> I think this picture will help some guys to buy DDR4


thanks ihog ..can I pin this in OP ?


----------



## rt123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *coolhandluke41*
> 
> lol,ok
> 
> EDIT; via FB ,..this looks impressive
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


That looks very impressive.
Kind of Hynixyyyy IMO.


----------



## coolhandluke41

must be


----------



## rt123

Yup haven't seen C11 on Sammy.
What I find *absurd* is how 3600C11 is slower than 3800C15 on Skylake.








Bandwidth starvation would be the obvious answer, but not sure. Maybe when Intel finally reveals the architecture details, we'll know why.


----------



## ihog6hog

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *coolhandluke41*
> 
> thanks ihog ..can I pin this in OP ?


Yes. Sure. ?


----------



## coolhandluke41

^^ Thanks

also to all who own new RAM ,please provide SS# with IC description if possible
Thank you


----------



## centvalny

3700~3800 air samsung should be nice for benching. Waiting for my 6700K



http://imgur.com/Om3ynUl



Another X99 fun...



http://imgur.com/qt5cYmB





http://imgur.com/eSncKi5


----------



## coolhandluke41

nice hardware Roy


----------



## sabishiihito

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *centvalny*
> 
> Another X99 fun...
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://imgur.com/qt5cYmB
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://imgur.com/eSncKi5


Not being a board specifically designed for OC, how does it compare to the X99M Killer?


----------



## centvalny

Testing it up now


----------



## coolhandluke41

few more weeks ..


----------



## rt123

6600K is live on Egg right now, have to buy a mobo though.









Edit:- Linky http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16819117561


----------



## cookiesowns

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *centvalny*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 3700~3800 air samsung should be nice for benching. Waiting for my 6700K
> 
> 
> 
> http://imgur.com/Om3ynUl
> 
> 
> 
> Another X99 fun...
> 
> 
> 
> http://imgur.com/qt5cYmB
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://imgur.com/eSncKi5


Does it have OC Socket? Wonder how it scales IMC & cache. Looks like an awesome board to house like a E5-2697v3 with 64GB of FAST 4x16GB DDR4. Would be a perfect small workstation.


----------



## ihog6hog

I see this Picture

Corsair 3800 V4.3 Samsung IC. (Don't know ic code)


----------



## Unknownm

Hey guys I bought a 2x4GB 1600Mhz CL9 kit (x2).

Main question is what recommended settings should I try to push these ram kits? I don't mind pushing 1.7v

XMP Profile, 1.50v, 1600mhz = 9-9-9-24-120-2T

-> Select 1800Mhz = 11-11-11-29-150-2T
-> Select 1866Mhz = 11-11-11-29-150-2T

Both speeds are stable (USB memtest).

Memory Linked, 1600Mhz, 8-8-8-25-120-2T = fail
Add 1.65v = Fail

Memory Linked, 1800Mhz, 10-10-10-30-150-2T = Fail
Add 1.70v = Fail

It boots fine with XMP profile (Plus 1800/1866) and XMP profile disabled (auto timings) but just touching CAS causes it to fail.


----------



## Sam OCX

What is the version number of the kit? (can be found on the stickers)


----------



## Unknownm

Running 1600Mhz 9-9-9-18-90


----------



## 636cc of fury

Delided my chip and quick test with last bits of LN2, and no positive temps even with 1.7v











http://imgur.com/E1hiqzE



Retest when 460 liters arrives along with Nick Shih and Splave at the end of the week


----------



## Splave

cant wait man looks great at low volts

RTL Offsets done and working on OCF


----------



## sabishiihito

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Unknownm*
> 
> 
> 
> Running 1600Mhz 9-9-9-18-90


Half Nanya, half Elpida. I wouldn't expect much out of any of those.


----------



## xxbassplayerxx

Why was Nanya ever even invented lol. So terrible.


----------



## blaze2210

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xxbassplayerxx*
> 
> Why was Nanya ever even invented lol. So terrible.


Well, that's "nanya business" why it was created....Sorry, I couldn't resist....


----------



## xxbassplayerxx

Oh god. Shoot me now


----------



## Unknownm

I take it nanya is cheap memory? That sucks alot... Was hoping for cas8-7


----------



## blaze2210

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xxbassplayerxx*
> 
> Oh god. Shoot me now


I saw that post in the subscription preview and just couldn't resist....hehehe.... It was a bad one, I know....


----------



## xxbassplayerxx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Unknownm*
> 
> I take it nanya is cheap memory? That sucks alot... Was hoping for cas8-7


It's definitely among the bottom tiers for DDR3. You can probably get 1600 8-8-8 out of it, though. Maybe even 7-7-7 with some extra volts!


----------



## Splave

Initial RTL
Initial IOL
RTL
IOL
RTL Offset
IOL Offset

All good to go











Can relax the RTL slightly and Run 3733 CAS 14 all air on the Corsairs. Or Use Cas15 3733 and tighten it up. Find the sweet spot for your kit easily.


----------



## coolhandluke41

^^^Latency still high







.I returned that kit....
@Splave ..how high can it go on that kit ?


----------



## 636cc of fury

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *coolhandluke41*
> 
> ^^^Latency still high
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .I returned that kit....


On air it's probably the fastest and best option, short of freezing Hynix there's not much that can beat 3700-3800 c15 tight Samsung.


----------



## coolhandluke41

I'm little disappointed in latency at this freq./timings ,c14 is somehow efficient (tested on X99) and this looks maxed out on air ,still great results
P.S.Corsair kit is coming back tho


----------



## Unknownm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xxbassplayerxx*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Unknownm*
> 
> I take it nanya is cheap memory? That sucks alot... Was hoping for cas8-7
> 
> 
> 
> It's definitely among the bottom tiers for DDR3. You can probably get 1600 8-8-8 out of it, though. Maybe even 7-7-7 with some extra volts!
Click to expand...

Can't post 8-8-8 or 7-7-7

Few questions. This kit is 4 sticks, inside the BIOS says 3.00v for ram when set to auto. Setting 1.65v = 3.3v. Why is my bios reporting double the voltage?


----------



## xxbassplayerxx

Wow... That's weird! What board are you using? Sorry if you said already, I'm on my phone.


----------



## Unknownm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xxbassplayerxx*
> 
> Wow... That's weird! What board are you using? Sorry if you said already, I'm on my phone.


Msi z97 mpower max ac. I'll provide screenshot when I get home on phone aswell


----------



## xxbassplayerxx

Must resist urge to blame MSI... must resist urge!!!

I have no idea


----------



## centvalny

M8 oc guide

https://drive.google.com/file/d/0Bz2VRRbLPrZnTFBIeUlCYW5MZXc/view


----------



## coolhandluke41

^^Thanks ,it was in OP


----------



## Dum3

New hynix are very strong,will test higher speeds later,i would not spend my money on samsungs......


----------



## Unknownm




----------



## IOWA

I totally want an ocf asap
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dum3*
> 
> New hynix are very strong,will test higher speeds later,i would not spend my money on samsungs......


I'm loosing myself throgh all these kits... What do I have to buy for having top kit?

New tridentZ are all samsung?

Kinda confused...


----------



## Dum3

Quick answer









Top hynix mfr try to find gskill 3333-3400 16 16 16 kit or (better) kingston 3333c16/17 engineering sticks

Top samsungs get tridentz

In the next period of time new hynix arrives which will be a good fight with samsung


----------



## Splave

People are quick to hate on samsung but its better on air by far


----------



## xxbassplayerxx

You say better by far but a difference of 1 second at drastically higher clocks doesn't quite make sense to me. Can the Hynix go higher?


----------



## Splave

thats the point mate, maxed vs maxed on air









1s is everything in pi you know this!

For reference l0ud is getting 7m22's at 4GHZ at 35**mHZ Cas 11









Try this tonight.





Hope they prove me wrong


----------



## rt123

So its finally here..

Please post results, after your testing.


----------



## coolhandluke41

@ Splave ..so the new AFR is only capable of 3200c11 on AIR ?..what if you loose timings and go past 3800c16 on Corsair ,what's the highest frequency have you reached on Skylake/Corsair..?


----------



## centvalny

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *coolhandluke41*
> 
> @ Splave ..so the new AFR is only capable of 3200c11 on AIR ?..what if you loose timings and go past 3800c16 on Corsair ,what's the highest frequency have you reached on Skylake/Corsair..?


on air good binned samsung 3733+ C14/15 tights sec/third and rtl/iol will be "boot up and bench" stick of choice



http://imgur.com/rdG60nr



MFR












http://imgur.com/PK5GuuN


----------



## coolhandluke41

Latency on AIda64 looks good ,weird tertiary's ..they keep changing them


----------



## fleetfeather

Hi all,

Currently sussing out my 2x4GB kit of Ballistix Tactical LP (1600, 8-8-8-24). Thought I'd give some ram overclocking a crack, in the name of gaining appreciation







Any guidance based on my current situation? Should I be doing anything differently?


----------



## coolhandluke41

new stuff..(posted on FB)


----------



## rt123

Jesus. BFR is here too.

Next few months are going to be crazy.


----------



## Dum3

that is ddr3....


----------



## Woomack

So far I can't say I have good luck on Skylake. Most memory kits are overclocking worse than on X99 and in some cases ( not like it's really important for me ) XMP profiles are not working at all.

Tested kits on Z170:
Ripjaws 4 F4-3200C16Q-16GRKD - 4x4GB 3200 16-16-16 /Samsung - XMP isn't working , memory can barely run stable at manual settings @3200
Ripjaws 4 F4-2666C15Q-32GRR - 4x8GB 2666 15-15-15 /Samsung - XMP isn't working, memory can't boot at 3000+ regardless of timings or voltage, board is throwing 55 error code
Ripjaws 4 F4-3000C15Q-16GRBB - 4x4GB 3000 15-16-16 /Hynix - XMP is working fine, memory is overclocking better than on X99, 3333 14-16-16 ~1,38V seems stable
Ripjaws 4 F4-3000C15Q-16GRR - 4x4GB 3000 15-15-15 /Hynix - the same as above kit
HyperX Fury HX426C15FBK4/16 - 4x4GB 2666 15-17-17 /Hynix - XMP is working fine, can make it run @3200 without issues but 3333+ isn't stable and even HPI32 is crashing ( on X99 it was working better )
Crucial Elite BLE4K4G4D26AFEA - 4x4GB 2666 16-17-17 /Micron - XMP is working fine, memory is overclocking slightly worse than on X99 but 3000 at CL12-12-12 1.45V is possible on 2 better sticks
Geil EVO Potenza GPR416GB2133C15QC - 4x4GB 2133 15-15-15 /Samsung - no XMP profile, memory is overclocking the same as on X99 so no more than 3200

My mobo right now is Maximus VIII Ranger. For some reason on Samsung based kits I can't set anything above ~3200. Yesterday I got Ripjaws V F4-3200C16D-16GVK ( 2x8GB 3200 16-16-16 ) and XMP/manual 3200 is working ( no problems to tighten the timings ) but I can't make this memory boot above 3200 - regardless of used voltage or timings I see 55 error code. Most my Hynix sticks are booting @3466 on the same board ( most barely stable but are booting ). Also when I put memory in 2/4 memory slots then I see 55 error at anything above 3100. I just can't believe it's weak IMC or something like that. Maybe BIOS issues, hard to say.
Something 3200 2x4GB on Samsung should arrive next week so I will check it at higher clocks.


----------



## Silent Scone

Most X99 kits will need more voltage on Z170 due to the way vendors bin them. Simply to hit XMP on the 4x4GB 3000C15 predator kit I need an additional 20mv on the Z170 Deluxe


----------



## Dum3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Woomack*
> 
> So far I can't say I have good luck on Skylake. Most memory kits are overclocking worse than on X99 and in some cases ( not like it's really important for me ) XMP profiles are not working at all.
> 
> Tested kits on Z170:
> Ripjaws 4 F4-3200C16Q-16GRKD - 4x4GB 3200 16-16-16 /Samsung - XMP isn't working , memory can barely run stable at manual settings @3200
> Ripjaws 4 F4-2666C15Q-32GRR - 4x8GB 2666 15-15-15 /Samsung - XMP isn't working, memory can't boot at 3000+ regardless of timings or voltage, board is throwing 55 error code
> Ripjaws 4 F4-3000C15Q-16GRBB - 4x4GB 3000 15-16-16 /Hynix - XMP is working fine, memory is overclocking better than on X99, 3333 14-16-16 ~1,38V seems stable
> Ripjaws 4 F4-3000C15Q-16GRR - 4x4GB 3000 15-15-15 /Hynix - the same as above kit
> HyperX Fury HX426C15FBK4/16 - 4x4GB 2666 15-17-17 /Hynix - XMP is working fine, can make it run @3200 without issues but 3333+ isn't stable and even HPI32 is crashing ( on X99 it was working better )
> Crucial Elite BLE4K4G4D26AFEA - 4x4GB 2666 16-17-17 /Micron - XMP is working fine, memory is overclocking slightly worse than on X99 but 3000 at CL12-12-12 1.45V is possible on 2 better sticks
> Geil EVO Potenza GPR416GB2133C15QC - 4x4GB 2133 15-15-15 /Samsung - no XMP profile, memory is overclocking the same as on X99 so no more than 3200
> 
> My mobo right now is Maximus VIII Ranger. For some reason on Samsung based kits I can't set anything above ~3200. Yesterday I got Ripjaws V F4-3200C16D-16GVK ( 2x8GB 3200 16-16-16 ) and XMP/manual 3200 is working ( no problems to tighten the timings ) but I can't make this memory boot above 3200 - regardless of used voltage or timings I see 55 error code. Most my Hynix sticks are booting @3466 on the same board ( most barely stable but are booting ). Also when I put memory in 2/4 memory slots then I see 55 error at anything above 3100. I just can't believe it's weak IMC or something like that. Maybe BIOS issues, hard to say.
> Something 3200 2x4GB on Samsung should arrive next week so I will check it at higher clocks.


Ranger is not designed for this kind of memory hoarding,you MUST get a Maximus VIII gene.I barely boot 3466 on ranger with new hynix,but on gene 3800 is flying all tight and dandy,screenshots later


----------



## Woomack

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dum3*
> 
> Ranger is not designed for this kind of memory hoarding,you MUST get a Maximus VIII gene.I barely boot 3466 on ranger with new hynix,but on gene 3800 is flying all tight and dandy,screenshots later


I'm not sure what is so different in these boards. Actually BIOS and tested memory kits are about the same on Gene, Hero and Ranger. Ranger has also memory profile for 4000 memory clock.
I got this board as it was much cheaper than the others and was actually available. I will probably change it to something else when some more boards will be available but right now I don't have big choice.


----------



## coolhandluke41

@Woomack ...I finish setting up Gene last night and was running G.Skill 3200c16 @ 34xxC14-15-15-28-1T just fine (1.37v)


----------



## Dum3

Ok,AFR and Maximus VIII Gene make good pair,new kingstons are beast . AFR behaviour is somewhat similar to old MFR regarding timings/cas latency.The difference is they tolerate voltage at higher speeds without any problem.This and the Kingston binning make good pair.

DDR4-3600 12-17-17-28 1.7V 32M stable,tight subtiming and RTL

DDR4-3800 13-18-18-28 1.7V 32M stable same tightness.

Working on getting DDR4-4000 stable for 32M and validations,but so far the new IC are absolutely no match for old MFR or current Samsung,they are simply much better.Add that to the fact they have no CB and you know your future aquisition


----------



## Kimir

There must be a difference in the trace design. Even Asus advertise the Ranger for 3400+ mem while on the Gene it says 3733+.


----------



## IOWA

When will these 3466+ kingstone kit be avaiable??


----------



## Woomack

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *coolhandluke41*
> 
> @Woomack ...I finish setting up Gene last night and was running G.Skill 3200c16 @ 34xxC14-15-15-28-1T just fine (1.37v)


Hynix IC ? On Hynix I can make 3333-3400 14-16-16 ~1.42-1.45V , problems are mainly with Samsung.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kimir*
> 
> There must be a difference in the trace design. Even Asus advertise the Ranger for 3400+ mem while on the Gene it says 3733+.


Looks like ASUS changed description. When I was picking the board then all boards had info about 3200+OC only. List of tested memory kits was also updated.
For some reason there is 3733 and 4000 memory OC profile in Ranger BIOS. I wonder if it's working or it's simply the same in all boards but not really tested on Ranger.

Anyway I will probably wait for something from ASRock.

@Dum3 , nice results


----------



## sabishiihito

Not that anyone cares about DDR3 anymore, but 4x8GB of double-sided MFR rated 2800 12-14-14 used to be about a grand...

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820231682


----------



## Sam OCX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IOWA*
> 
> When will these 3466+ kingstone kit be avaiable??


Right now, only if you are very close to HQ of specific motherboard makers. Hopefully, the AFR will start making it into retail in a month or two.


----------



## sabishiihito

Anyone notice a massive price drop in the Dominator Platinum 3466 kit?? http://www.corsair.com/en-us/dominator-platinum-series-16gb-4-x-4gb-ddr4-dram-3466mhz-c18-memory-kit-cmd16gx4m4b3466c18

Even the 3333 kit is $414.99 and there's a 10% off coupon at Corsair.com







I know the 3466 is Samsung, I wonder if they've switched the 3333 as well or if there's a chance of MFR.


----------



## coolhandluke41

^^ man, that's crazy price ..if my 3400 kit wasn't so closely matched I would probably return them ,I think this older kits will become best bang for the buck ...

@Woomack here is old cheapo G.Skill Samsung ,still testing


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## DR4G00N

My old school Samsung M378B5273DH0-CH9 DDR3 dimms.









The three on the left are HCH9's and the rightmost one is BCH9.



I am able to get the HCH9's to 2200MHz 9-10-10-27 1T 1.6v on my X58 board (Hit's the BLCK wall), they could probably do a lot better in an Ivy/ Haswell rig though.

I have another two sticks in the mail, hopefully they are HCH9's.


----------



## sabishiihito

3200C11 No bueno











(new setup)


----------



## cookiesowns

Looks like the 3000 C14 Corsair kit went up in price drastically, both on corsair webshop, and Amazon... Interesting..

The 3000C14 set I had was an awful samsung kit. Had a hard time doing 3200 and 3300 tights.

http://www.corsair.com/en-us/dominator-platinum-series-16gb-4-x-4gb-ddr4-dram-3000mhz-c14-memory-kit-cmd16gx4m4b3000c14 <-- used to be $300~ish on Amazon. Now it's $4-500.. maybe should get an exchange and see what happens









http://www.corsair.com/en-us/dominator-platinum-series-16gb-4-x-4gb-ddr4-dram-3333mhz-c16-memory-kit-cmd16gx4m4b3333c16 <-- Maybe the kit to get?


----------



## sabishiihito

3000C14 have always been high whenever I've checked. Mine are nicely binned Hynix, this is the first I've heard of them using Samsung.


----------



## centvalny

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sabishiihito*
> 
> 3200C11 No bueno
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Try vccio 1.25 and vccsa 1.3 or try 3100+ tights


----------



## sabishiihito

These sticks apparently have a VERY small range for passing 3200C11. As in, one step up or down fails.



Oh well, a pass is a pass. Not even going to bother trying Hyper Pi 32M though.


----------



## sabishiihito

Is it just me or do these Hyper Pi 32M times look too low??


----------



## coolhandluke41

Hot kit


----------



## Woomack

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *coolhandluke41*
> 
> @Woomack here is old cheapo G.Skill Samsung ,still testing
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Yesterday I tested 2x8GB Ripjaws V 3200 kit on X99 and I made it pass some benchmarks @3750 without bigger problems. I had no time to tune it for HPI32M stability.

Btw. today I've noticed that both Maximus 8 Gene and Hero have now in description DDR4-3800 (OC ) support. On friday it was 3733. I will probably grab Hero as price is about the same as Gene in local stores.


----------



## Sam OCX

Tested another 32GB set of 2666C15 Fury. Similar to my previous one, this one is very good on MHz/volt, is even better than all 2666C13 that I had (no wonder, 1333c15 1.20 is a harder spec than 1333c13 1.35). However, it doesn't seem to like 1.6V+ very much.


----------



## Woomack

My last Fury 2666 C15 is actually my best Hynix kit. It likes higher voltage at 3200+ than my other kits and can run at tigher timings at 3200+. 2 other kits ( G.Skill ) can make 3000 C10/11 ~1.7V.
I have only screenshot at 3200 c15-15-15 1.35V but maybe will add something when I get new Z170 board.


----------



## Kimir

I think I finally dialed that to be stable for daily, took me a while
A little disappointed that I couldn't get C15 to be stable, but then again, I was shooting for stable setting, no bench only in there.

With some bench only core and cache speed.


----------



## sabishiihito

I didn't know Corsair even had a DDR4-3600 SKU: http://www.ramexperts.com/corsair-dominator-platinum-series-cmd16gx4m4b3600c18-16gb-4-x-4gb-ddr4-dram-3600mhz-c18-memory-kit-for-ddr4-systems.html


----------



## coolhandluke41

why would they be so cheap (by Corsair standards) ?

BTW; how come no one is posting Corsair 3400c16 results ?


----------



## sabishiihito

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *coolhandluke41*
> 
> why would they be so cheap (by Corsair standards) ?
> 
> BTW; how come no one is posting Corsair 3400c16 results ?


Probably not very many people have the 3400C16 Dominators due to cost, aside from guys that got free samples. The Vengeance LPX 3400C16 are pretty reasonable though.


----------



## rt123

Not much you can do with Samsung on X99 & looks like Intel doesn't plan to sell the 6700K this month.


----------



## sabishiihito

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rt123*
> 
> Not much you can do with Samsung on X99 & looks like Intel doesn't plan to sell the 6700K this month.


3466~3600 is possible on X99 with Samsung, might be 4-DIMM boards only though.


----------



## rt123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sabishiihito*
> 
> 3466~3600 is possible on X99 with Samsung, might be 4-DIMM boards only though.


My Soc Champ couldn't even boot more than 3333Mhz unless it was the 3400C16 XMP profile. I even tried single channel.









Maybe the Killer can do it.


----------



## sabishiihito

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rt123*
> 
> My Soc Champ couldn't even boot more than 3333Mhz unless it was the 3400C16 XMP profile. I even tried single channel.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe the Killer can do it.


Really? Wow, I don't know what to say. I took mine back due to compatibility issues with most of my Hynix-based sticks, but this wasn't hard at all with Samsung:


----------



## rt123

Dunno what I was doing wrong, but I tried different BIOSes, strap, voltages, etc. Even dowclocking CPU to the lowest multiplier didn't work.


----------



## coolhandluke41

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sabishiihito*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *rt123*
> 
> Not much you can do with Samsung on X99 & looks like Intel doesn't plan to sell the 6700K this month.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3466~3600 is possible on X99 with Samsung, might be 4-DIMM boards only though.
Click to expand...

it's capable more then that









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rt123*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *sabishiihito*
> 
> 3466~3600 is possible on X99 with Samsung, might be 4-DIMM boards only though.
> 
> 
> 
> My Soc Champ couldn't even boot more than 3333Mhz unless it was the 3400C16 XMP profile. I even tried single channel.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe the Killer can do it.
Click to expand...

the problem with Champion is tCCD -you need 6 for 3600+ (I already talk to Sofos ..we might get bios update )


----------



## centvalny

X99-M WS Ram tests



http://imgur.com/EXHgJwo





http://imgur.com/yDaxEaK





http://imgur.com/AsLTbmy



CPU OV



http://imgur.com/g1m9d90





http://imgur.com/09UEZ8v





http://imgur.com/4hrgAjX


----------



## rt123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *coolhandluke41*
> 
> the problem with Champion is tCCD -you need 6 for 3600+ (I already talk to Sofos ..we might get bios update )


Thank you.
I didn't mess with the tertiaries during my trials, so that would make sense.


----------



## Unknownm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Unknownm*


Just wondering if I should be worried?

Other quad kits reported the correct voltage (1.5-1.65v) while this one reports double value


----------



## Woomack

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sabishiihito*
> 
> Really? Wow, I don't know what to say. I took mine back due to compatibility issues with most of my Hynix-based sticks, but this wasn't hard at all with Samsung:


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rt123*
> 
> My Soc Champ couldn't even boot more than 3333Mhz unless it was the 3400C16 XMP profile. I even tried single channel.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe the Killer can do it.


I could make 3333 stable on RVE with Samsung or Hynix and ~3400 on Killer ( more like memory limit when I was testing ). Max benchable on Killer with Ripjaws V 2x8GB 3200 kit was ~3600. So far I had less problems to run Samsungs on X99 than on Z170.
Yesterday I got M8H and I can easily make 3733+ on 1 memory channel but when I add 2nd stick in 1-2 slots ( A1 B1 or something , these closer to CPU ) then I always get 55 error above ~3466, regardless of voltage and timings ( 3466 is stable ). I'm not sure if problems are with memory, board or really weak IMC.

Ripjaws V @ 3333 16-16-16 1.40V / 2x8GB Samsung



Ripjaws V @3466 15-18-18 1.50V / 2x8GB Samsung



I will probably get Ripjaws V 2x4GB 3200 this week so I will compare them to 2x8GB 3200 kit.


----------



## coolhandluke41

when I tested Corsair kit on X99 I was having hard time with frequency's 3400~3600-don't know why...(3600/3666 [1.46~1.49v] req. less effort )


----------



## Unknownm

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Unknownm*
> 
> 
> 
> Running 1600Mhz 9-9-9-18-90






well after a day of memtest and playing with timings all I got was 9-9-9-16-91-1T with 1.6v



Quote:


> Loaded up XMP profile
> reset bus speed to 100.00
> set mem divider @ 1600mhz
> auto DRAM voltage
> 
> Reboot
> 
> Turn off XMP profile
> enabled advance timings (which is all set to auto when XMP enabled)
> pre-set XMP profile into advance timings (including sub-timings)
> set bus speed to 100.05 (with .05 would cause xmp profile not to work)
> DRAM voltage to 1.60v
> 
> Reboot
> 
> CAS to 8 - BIOS reset , set @ 9 = Pass
> tRCD to 8 - System boots - fails memtest - set @ 9 = Pass
> tRP to 8 - BIOS reset - set @ 9 = Pass
> tRAS @ 20 = Pass - @ 18 = Pass - @ 16 = Pass - @ 14 = fail memtest (w/5 errors)
> tRFC @ 120 - Pass - @ 100 = Pass - @ 91 = Pass - @ 90 = problems booting bios
> 2T & 1T = Pass
> 
> I could allow 1.650v - 1.7v DRAM voltage but whats the point. The memory will refuse to boot CAS 8


Quote:


> Just for fun I decided what timings could this kit do with lower Mhz
> 
> Enabled XMP
> Set divider @ 1066mhz
> DRAM voltage auto
> 
> Reboot
> 
> Disable XMP
> set divider to 1333mhz
> pre-set XMP timings into advance timings
> 
> 7-7-7-15-80-1T @ 1333mhz = Pass
> 
> However after doing some benchmarks I concluded that custom 1333mhz is just to slow for haswell. Benchmarks show 1-2% more with 1600Mhz


----------



## 636cc of fury

Some IDF 2015 action with team XS (Splave, Allen and Charles) and ASrock oc guru Nick Shih coming up guys.


----------



## 636cc of fury

http://imgur.com/EY111gy




http://imgur.com/Oe0NtRN




http://imgur.com/z9dC1v9




http://imgur.com/xqegXqT




http://imgur.com/U4whxWb




http://imgur.com/cDiBNnM


----------



## Sam OCX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sabishiihito*
> 
> 3466~3600 is possible on X99 with Samsung, might be 4-DIMM boards only though.


Got to have a very good IMC for that. I've been through 13 5960X chips and none of them were capable of pulling HCI above 1666. The one I currently have won't even do 1666 32M in quad channel.

First try of the new platform:


----------



## coolhandluke41

^^ I don't think it's IMC related since no matter what timings you set 34xx~3600 is hard,the new platform is easier but still some issues at that frequency .........running Samsung 3500~3528 on z170 right now ..wishing for new kit to arrive so I can play in 3666+ region -that's where it's @


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *coolhandluke41*
> 
> ^^ I don't think it's IMC related since no matter what timings you set 34xx~3600 is hard,the new platform is easier but still some issues at that frequency .........running Samsung 3500~3528 on z170 right now ..wishing for new kit to arrive so I can play in 3666+ region -that's where it's @


HCI requires a very good IMC for stability above 3333 on X99.


----------



## centvalny

3466 kits on X99



http://imgur.com/IjonEU1





http://imgur.com/zsrRGrZ


----------



## Woomack

I've switched board to Maximus VIII Hero and memory is overclocking better but I won't hide I'm pretty disappointed about limits in dual channel and big differences in max clock between both channels.

2x8GB can work at max 3466 which is max boot and at the same time pretty stable.
1x8GB can boot in last slot at max 3866. A1/A2 slots are not working above 3466 with 8GB modules.

Yesterday I got 2x4GB Ripjaws V 3200 kit and so far it looks like:
2x4GB can work at max 3733, max boot and pretty stable
1x4GB can boot at 4000+, I made only one screenshot at not much above 4000 , CPU-Z results were higher but all files are corrupted



I had limited time yesterday so I set quite relaxed timings for dual channel.


----------



## coolhandluke41

^^ nice results man ..binning my new kit..










Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## glnn_23

Just got some Ripjaws V 3466mhz 4 x 4gb to try out on my R5E.

Ran HCI memtest at 3400mhz.
Dram 1.385v
vcssa 1.07v


----------



## sabishiihito

All Samsung-based DDR4 uses K4A4G085WD, right? Why does there seem to be such a difference between older kits for X99 and the newer kits for Z170 (or even some of the newer X99 ones like PNY Anarchy)? I've seen tests where people can run 3400 16-16-16 on those whereas none of my Samsung stuff (Dominator Platinum) can even POST at that setting. Then there are the memory profiles on the Asus Maximus VIII boards that have settings for "Old Samsung" and "New Samsung." Confused


----------



## 636cc of fury

looking good chl


----------



## coolhandluke41

x99 for now.air ,core @ 4.040


----------



## KaRtA82

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Woomack*
> 
> I've switched board to Maximus VIII Hero and memory is overclocking better but I won't hide I'm pretty disappointed about limits in dual channel and big differences in max clock between both channels.
> 
> 2x8GB can work at max 3466 which is max boot and at the same time pretty stable.
> 1x8GB can boot in last slot at max 3866. A1/A2 slots are not working above 3466 with 8GB modules.
> 
> Yesterday I got 2x4GB Ripjaws V 3200 kit and so far it looks like:
> 2x4GB can work at max 3733, max boot and pretty stable
> 1x4GB can boot at 4000+, I made only one screenshot at not much above 4000 , CPU-Z results were higher but all files are corrupted
> 
> I had limited time yesterday so I set quite relaxed timings for dual channel.


What voltages were you running at for those?


----------



## Woomack

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KaRtA82*
> 
> What voltages were you running at for those?


1.5V+ but I wasn't really testing lower voltages then. Tighter timings for 2x4GB 3733 are possible at ~1.5V. I will post something later

Edit:
Ripjaws V 2x4GB DDR4-3200 @ 3000-3733 ~1.50V ( all between 1.45 and 1.53V, forgot to write down and soft is not showing in this case )

3000 13-15-15


3200 14-16-16


3466 15-17-17


3600 16-18-18


3733 17-18-18


----------



## rt123

6700K in stock

http://www.tigerdirect.com/applications/SearchTools/item-details.asp?EdpNo=9788451&sku=GNT-103000694


----------



## 636cc of fury

some AFR testing



http://imgur.com/rJTD2Lk


----------



## Woomack

nice , still on ES kit ?


----------



## Splave

All AFR is es








Show them how good it is so they will start selling it g


----------



## sabishiihito

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Woomack*
> 
> 1.5V+ but I wasn't really testing lower voltages then. Tighter timings for 2x4GB 3733 are possible at ~1.5V. I will post something later
> 
> Edit:
> Ripjaws V 2x4GB DDR4-3200 @ 3000-3733 ~1.50V ( all between 1.45 and 1.53V, forgot to write down and soft is not showing in this case )
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 3000 13-15-15
> 
> 
> 3200 14-16-16
> 
> 
> 3466 15-17-17
> 
> 
> 3600 16-18-18
> 
> 
> 3733 17-18-18


Did you tweak the secondary or tertiary timings any on those runs?


----------



## sabishiihito

Dominator Platinum DDR4-3333 (Samsung) on M8G. 3600 17-19-19 passes Hyper Pi 32M with 1.48v BIOS set (=about 1.45v real, this board undervolts by a lot).


----------



## Woomack

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Splave*
> 
> All AFR is es
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Show them how good it is so they will start selling it g


I asked my contacts about higher clocked Kingston kits but so far no reply. Would be nice to see something else than Samsung.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sabishiihito*
> 
> Did you tweak the secondary or tertiary timings any on those runs?


Some changes to secondary but not many. I wanted to check how high can I go and at what main timings ... and I made screenshots.
I made some more tests later at 3733 but I wasn't saving results. If it was something really good, worth to show then I would spend some more time but after tightening subs, results in benchmarks were barely better.


----------



## Splave

Some AFR fun


----------



## blaze2210

Anyone have any advice on using the memory training options in the UEFI? Is there a particular process for enabling them, or any that don't need to be enabled?


----------



## IOWA

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *636cc of fury*
> 
> some AFR testing
> 
> 
> 
> http://imgur.com/rJTD2Lk


You just made me jeez my pants!
Clearly LN2... on air??


----------



## 636cc of fury

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IOWA*
> 
> You just made me jeez my pants!
> Clearly LN2... on air??


LN2 for sure.


----------



## coolhandluke41

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Splave*
> 
> Some AFR fun
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


wow ..with this freq./timings and still behind Haswell ?..just can't win with SS modules it seems .....no pun intended


----------



## Splave

hynix double sided is worse







must be something else. Also wprime is amazing in XP! I wonder why


----------



## 636cc of fury

Testing AFR while waiting for Grizzly cause + temps @ load suck



http://imgur.com/uao1Wzu


----------



## Splave

10c ouch!!







grizzly on the way for sure.


----------



## xxbassplayerxx

Maybe you guys can answer here... why do you trust software temperature readings now? For the longest time people have been saying to ignore them (run WPrime on an i7 920 at -120°C and you're likely to see positive temperatures in Real Temp). Does XTU measure the temperature in a different way? Are Haswell and Skylake's temperature sensors proven to be accurate to x% even when frozen?

I agree delidding is the way to go for cold but I don't believe the temperature readings in XTU for a second.


----------



## rt123

@Splave Any ETA on Z170 OC Formula...?

Seems like the 6700Ks should make there way to USA in this week or the next, but the flagship boards from all brands are nowhere to be seen. Plus no retail TridentZ too.

I have already lost all the excitement about Skylake due to these delays, but its an Intel monopoly, so whatever...


----------



## Splave

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xxbassplayerxx*
> 
> Maybe you guys can answer here... why do you trust software temperature readings now? For the longest time people have been saying to ignore them (run WPrime on an i7 920 at -120°C and you're likely to see positive temperatures in Real Temp). Does XTU measure the temperature in a different way? Are Haswell and Skylake's temperature sensors proven to be accurate to x% even when frozen?
> 
> I agree delidding is the way to go for cold but I don't believe the temperature readings in XTU for a second.


Skylake CPUs read the temp directly anything over 0c is accurate. You will notice on a good mount -35c to -40c should not got positive in xtu at 5ghz 1.4v. When you crack the Mount you will see it going positive under load as well all of a sudden.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rt123*
> 
> @Splave Any ETA on Z170 OC Formula...?
> 
> Seems like the 6700Ks should make there way to USA in this week or the next, but the flagship boards from all brands are nowhere to be seen. Plus no retail TridentZ too.
> 
> I have already lost all the excitement about Skylake due to these delays, but its an Intel monopoly, so whatever...


Should be next week on the egg


----------



## rt123

Thank you....


----------



## xxbassplayerxx

Looks like end of this week to early next week on MC as well--maybe even today. They've finally added it to the system. That happened the same day that the 6600K started showing up.


----------



## Sam OCX

DS Hynix are not faster on Skylake, and much harder to clock.

The temperature readout might actually be true. If you use a probe at the backside of the CPU, you'll see ~60c delta between that and the pot base temp. Who knows what temps are actually inside the CPU under heavy load.


----------



## rt123

Edit:- NVM. I got my info wrong.


----------



## coolhandluke41

mount is something I try to improve on lately,tried XTU the other day and same issues with the mount -with gasket is hard to estimate the pressure since you kinda pressing against it ,I decide to mixed both GC-E and grizzly,will give it a go ..
EDIT; I will also insert the temp probe from the back


----------



## rt123

Z170 OCF retail

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813157649&cm_re=Asrock_z170_oc_Formula-_-13-157-649-_-Product


----------



## 636cc of fury

^great price, in for one.


----------



## hotrod717

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rt123*
> 
> Z170 OCF retail
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813157649&cm_re=Asrock_z170_oc_Formula-_-13-157-649-_-Product


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *636cc of fury*
> 
> ^great price, in for one.


Just snagged one of these.







If the 6700k can now be available in US, I'd be a happy camper.


----------



## coolhandluke41

I'll pass for now ,pretty happy with Gene


----------



## KaRtA82

Has anyone checked out the Corsair 3600C18's for performance yet? Just noticed them getting listed everywhere and easier to get in Aus compared to the G.Skills.

Assuming they're Samsungs, but will they keep up with the G.Skill 3600C17's???


----------



## rt123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KaRtA82*
> 
> Has anyone checked out the Corsair 3600C18's for performance yet? Just noticed them getting listed everywhere and easier to get in Aus compared to the G.Skills.
> 
> Assuming they're Samsungs, but will they keep up with the G.Skill 3600C17's???


Thanks for pointing these out.

This price









http://www.corsair.com/en-us/dominator-platinum-series-16gb-4-x-4gb-ddr4-dram-3600mhz-c18-memory-kit-cmd16gx4m4b3600c18

You know Gskill is doing something wrong when Dom Plats are cheaper than their offerings.









Nowhere to be found in the US, it seems.


----------



## KaRtA82

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rt123*
> 
> Thanks for pointing these out.
> 
> This price
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.corsair.com/en-us/dominator-platinum-series-16gb-4-x-4gb-ddr4-dram-3600mhz-c18-memory-kit-cmd16gx4m4b3600c18
> 
> You know Gskill is doing something wrong when Dom Plats are cheaper than their offerings.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nowhere to be found in the US, it seems.


This is one of our Aussie listings, these guys have what appears our best memory pricing around
http://www.technopolis.com.au/category/130-computer-components-memory.aspx?memorytype=380
Platinums are $450 cheaper than the 3600C17's!

3466C16 Ripjaws V's are only available in Quads here for 700AUD (about 500usd). Too much messing around with forwarding companies to buy through Newegg to here.


----------



## rt123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KaRtA82*
> 
> This is one of our Aussie listings, these guys have what appears our best memory pricing around
> http://www.technopolis.com.au/category/130-computer-components-memory.aspx?memorytype=380
> Platinums are $450 cheaper than the 3600C17's!
> 
> 3466C16 Ripjaws V's are only available in Quads here for 700AUD (about 500usd). Too much messing around with forwarding companies to buy through Newegg to here.


I would definitely get the Corsairs, even if the Gskill are better, the difference shouldn't be that drastic.


----------



## marn3us

Hey guys, does anyone know how well do Micron IC's overclock?

Because i have found a huge deal on 16gb of Crucial Ballistix Sport DDR4 2400mhz and i would like to know how well they will overclock on average

Thanks in advance


----------



## 636cc of fury

blasting AFR with more volts (1.8v) and cold, results are promising









slightly over the limit, failed at screening



http://imgur.com/oFYhE5A





http://imgur.com/mehUKgL





http://imgur.com/5IKbQEe





http://imgur.com/byubPef


----------



## coolhandluke41

^^ how cold for that 5.9 Xtu run ?

P.S. my CPU-Z shows Core VID instead of Vcore voltage ,any one knows how to fix this ?


----------



## 636cc of fury

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *coolhandluke41*
> 
> ^^ how cold for that 5.9 Xtu run ?
> 
> P.S. my CPU-Z shows Core VID instead of Vcore voltage ,any one knows how to fix this ?


This chip likes to run warm -125c at load to -115c finish.


----------



## Noxinite

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *coolhandluke41*
> 
> P.S. my CPU-Z shows Core VID instead of Vcore voltage ,any one knows how to fix this ?


Open CPU-Z config file and change the value of "sensor" to 1 instead of 0.


----------



## Sam OCX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *marn3us*
> 
> Hey guys, does anyone know how well do Micron IC's overclock?
> 
> Because i have found a huge deal on 16gb of Crucial Ballistix Sport DDR4 2400mhz and i would like to know how well they will overclock on average
> 
> Thanks in advance


Micron D9RGx is no good. These chips don't scale above 1.45V and most of them have issues even with 1500MHz (DDR4-3000).


----------



## marn3us

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sam OCX*
> 
> Micron D9RGx is no good. These chips don't scale above 1.45V and most of them have issues even with 1500MHz (DDR4-3000).


Dang, doesn't sound promising









They struggle at 3000mhz 1.45V with what timings?


----------



## 636cc of fury

Tried to just buy an OCF, and all out of stock how many of you guys bought one?









Just got the Gene in, taping up now and ready to paint tonight


----------



## sabishiihito

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *636cc of fury*
> 
> Tried to just buy an OCF, and all out of stock how many of you guys bought one?


You say something?


----------



## coolhandluke41

still waiting for i7 ..







..got to roll quad ,black Jaws


----------



## jjjc_93

Killer start guys, DDR4 looks fun!

Are you guys delidding every chip for LN2 benching?


----------



## 636cc of fury

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jjjc_93*
> 
> Killer start guys, DDR4 looks fun!
> 
> Are you guys delidding every chip for LN2 benching?


Yes it sucks but it's a necessary evil unfortunately at this point.


----------



## jjjc_93

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *636cc of fury*
> 
> Yes it sucks but it's a necessary evil unfortunately at this point.


Thanks, that's what I thought. Not like we haven't had to overcome rubbish when benching before


----------



## coolhandluke41

cold Samsung testing


----------



## 636cc of fury

4x4 @ LN2 ftw CHL









Some wprime action, memory no need for this.



http://imgur.com/zoOkZTI





http://imgur.com/inZtRSA


----------



## cookiesowns

Man, these new samsungs on Z170 is making me itch very slightly. Here's a run that I'm somewhat happy about. Though looking at how quick pricing dropped for the new runs of 3300 or 3333 C16 makes be somewhat sad... These sticks were around $400... still have 1 day to send them back. What do..

C14 is no go up to 1.42V. Haven't tried for more, nor tweaked VCCSA.

C15-16-17-36-1T @ 3300 ( 100 strap ) 1.4V. HCI stable + Stressapp stable.



They can also do 3333 C16-17-18-36-1T @ 1.32-1.33V HCI + Stressapp


----------



## IOWA

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *coolhandluke41*
> 
> cold Samsung testing


No cold bug?? What temp?


----------



## sabishiihito

Tried some of the suggested memory tweaks from Splave's Z170 OC Formula guide while running 3733 15-18-18-28-1T with Ripjaws V 3200C16, oddly enough the 32M time is slower with 3/3 than with 4/4.


----------



## Dum3

32m has huge variation on windows7,not rellevant


----------



## Sam OCX

Tested the 2x8GB 2133C14 version on Skylake recently.

 

The best timings that I can get HCI-stable at 1500 and 1600:

 

... and some SuperPI 32M "binning" runs.


----------



## coolhandluke41

Pi is whacked on Skylake


----------



## 636cc of fury

no more backups, need more uncore.



http://imgur.com/eoUplXC





http://imgur.com/9BQSPVX


----------



## coolhandluke41

should I delidd ? ,how do they fair after on H20 and how is mounting ?..I really want to keep one chip for testing









Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







EDIT;@ Loud ,from the pick above is this direct die mount ,how much pressure can you apply ?(I'm little worrying about crashing it )

little pron ..


----------



## 636cc of fury

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *coolhandluke41*
> 
> should I delidd ? ,how do they fair after on H20 and how is mounting ?..I really want to keep one chip for testing
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EDIT;@ Loud ,from the pick above is this direct die mount ,how much pressure can you apply ?(I'm little worrying about crashing it )


No direct die, I always use the IHS and then just loosen the hold down with a torx then hold the IHS and clamp down the hold down, then tighten the torx headed bolt back up and all good


----------



## Kimir

Oh them TridentZ, so sexy.


----------



## xxbassplayerxx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *coolhandluke41*
> 
> should I delidd ? ,how do they fair after on H20 and how is mounting ?..I really want to keep one chip for testing
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EDIT;@ Loud ,from the pick above is this direct die mount ,how much pressure can you apply ?(I'm little worrying about crashing it )
> 
> little pron ..
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


First in line for rejects?


----------



## sabishiihito

Anyone noticed a lot of the Samsung-based DDR4 kits binned for X99 are very tRCD/tRP limited? I have Dominator Platinum 3333C16 and at 3466 they can't run 14-18-18 but only 14-19-19 whereas Ripjaws V 3200C16 have no issues running 14-18-18 at the same speed, for instance. The Ripjaws V can also do 15-18-18 at 3733 but the Dominators can only do 15-19-19.


----------



## sabishiihito

Testing MFR on Z170 OC Formula using tips from the thread about the ROG boards and RTL/IOL optimization. 3200C11 45/46/2/2 passed 32M.



3333C12 is also done.


----------



## cookiesowns

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sabishiihito*
> 
> Anyone noticed a lot of the Samsung-based DDR4 kits binned for X99 are very tRCD/tRP limited? I have Dominator Platinum 3333C16 and at 3466 they can't run 14-18-18 but only 14-19-19 whereas Ripjaws V 3200C16 have no issues running 14-18-18 at the same speed, for instance. The Ripjaws V can also do 15-18-18 at 3733 but the Dominators can only do 15-19-19.


What volts and subs/thirds ?

I have a kit of 3300 C16, that is doing 3310 C15-16-17-35-1T @ 1.395V with tight subs/thirds. C14 is basically no go for me, I can boot and do some Aida runs at 1.45V.

C15-16-16 is no go as well.

I don't like samsung


----------



## hotrod717

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *coolhandluke41*
> 
> still waiting for i7 ..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ..got to roll quad ,black Jaws


Not sure how long it's been like this, but Newegg shows 6700k out of stock, but if you scroll the whole way to right, in app, on product page, it is available in about 2 dozen combos. Just snagged one.
Had to buy something I really didn't need, but... better than paying up charge somewhere else. Hope this helps!


----------



## sabishiihito

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cookiesowns*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *sabishiihito*
> 
> Anyone noticed a lot of the Samsung-based DDR4 kits binned for X99 are very tRCD/tRP limited? I have Dominator Platinum 3333C16 and at 3466 they can't run 14-18-18 but only 14-19-19 whereas Ripjaws V 3200C16 have no issues running 14-18-18 at the same speed, for instance. The Ripjaws V can also do 15-18-18 at 3733 but the Dominators can only do 15-19-19.
> 
> 
> 
> What volts and subs/thirds ?
> 
> I have a kit of 3300 C16, that is doing 3310 C15-16-17-35-1T @ 1.395V with tight subs/thirds. C14 is basically no go for me, I can boot and do some Aida runs at 1.45V.
> 
> C15-16-16 is no go as well.
> 
> I don't like samsung
Click to expand...

Sorry, I should have clarified that I meant running Samsung X99 kits on Z170.

Sent from my Nexus 9 using Tapatalk


----------



## sabishiihito

I feel sorry for anyone that spent $750-1000 for these.
http://m.newegg.com/Product?itemNumber=N82E16820233796&Keyword=cmd16gx4m4b3400c16


----------



## coolhandluke41

@Hotrod
it's available now
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16819117559

@sabishiihito,I replaced mine with Black Skillz 3600c17


----------



## rt123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sabishiihito*
> 
> I feel sorry for anyone that spent $750-1000 for these.
> http://m.newegg.com/Product?itemNumber=N82E16820233796&Keyword=cmd16gx4m4b3400c16


Returned mine, but f***** hell. That's a crazy price drop.


----------



## marc0053

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rt123*
> 
> Returned mine, but f***** hell. That's a crazy price drop.


.

Bought mine for $700 CAD used (530 USD) a few months ago but still a huge hit to swallow!
Don't mind the cable/tube management nightmare.


----------



## rt123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *marc0053*
> 
> .
> 
> Bought mine for $700 CAD used (530 USD) a few months ago but still a huge hit to swallow!
> Don't mind the cable/tube management nightmare.


My condolences are with you. That's a huge hit.


----------



## marc0053

They can do 3200 C12 @ 1.69V but this seems like old news now when you see guys pulling 3700+ C11.
The Hynix 3333 kit I purchased about 1.5 month for $280 CAD ($210 USD) has a poor overclocker but the other 3 sticks does 3200 C12 with less than 1.6V and 1 particular stick does 3200 C11 with about 1.85V.


----------



## rt123

3700C11 is AFR on LN2. Not to mention only 3 people have come forward with there AFR sets till now. You need really cherry MFR to match those AFR, but it can be done. Shimzu did it just yesterday.

Those Samsung Corsairs will do 3733C15 on Skylake, but you'll need the right mobo. On air it appears, its hard to catch Samsungs with any Hynix.


----------



## coolhandluke41

delidd FTW (gain about 300mhz)


----------



## cookiesowns

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sabishiihito*
> 
> I feel sorry for anyone that spent $750-1000 for these.
> http://m.newegg.com/Product?itemNumber=N82E16820233796&Keyword=cmd16gx4m4b3400c16


Damn... I knew I should have returned / sold these 3300C16's


----------



## marc0053

Hey all,
Just curious if there is a beta bios for the OC formula x99 3.1 version. I'm stuck at 2400MHz for ram oc. Using Gskill 3333 CL16-16-16 Hynix.

Update:
So it seems I can go up to 3400 MHz for ram oc using 125 strap. Also I got up to 3200 MHz no problem on 100 strap. The issue comes when I want to OC both the cache clocks and the ram at the same time. Core clocks always OC well without issues.

So I can boot into OS with either 1) core clocks + ram OC'd to 3200MHz or 2) core clocks + Cache OC'd but not 1) and 2) together.

Once I'm in the OS I can then OC all 3 components but cannot reboot pc without error code 19 and it causes 3 loop cycles and finally goes into bios with default stock settings.

Hopefully this can be fixed in near future bios updates.


----------



## hotrod717

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *marc0053*
> 
> Hey all,
> Just curious if there is a beta bios for the OC formula x99 3.1 version. I'm stuck at 2400MHz for ram oc. Using Gskill 3333 CL16-16-16 Hynix.
> 
> Update:
> So it seems I can go up to 3400 MHz for ram oc using 125 strap. Also I got up to 3200 MHz no problem on 100 strap. The issue comes when I want to OC both the cache clocks and the ram at the same time. Core clocks always OC well without issues.
> 
> So I can boot into OS with either 1) core clocks + ram OC'd to 3200MHz or 2) core clocks + Cache OC'd but not 1) and 2) together.
> 
> Once I'm in the OS I can then OC all 3 components but cannot reboot pc without error code 19 and it causes 3 loop cycles and finally goes into bios with default stock settings.
> 
> Hopefully this can be fixed in near future bios updates.


That's odd, I am really surprised how well cache clocks without dedicated manual adjustment in bios. I will say my Geil 3400c16 have issues running, but thought it was ram not mobo. Have a set of 3200c16 I haven't tried yet.


----------



## marc0053

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hotrod717*
> 
> That's odd, I am really surprised how well cache clocks without dedicated manual adjustment in bios. I will say my Geil 3400c16 have issues running, but thought it was ram not mobo. Have a set of 3200c16 I haven't tried yet.


I was successful on pushing the cache up to 4.65ghz with 1.4V cache volts (almost 150mhz more than what I can do on the RVE) and have cpu running at 4.9GHz @ 1.48V (2.1V input) for firestrike physics but need to keep mem oc at stock 2133 or it won't boot into OS. Seems it's only ram OC and cache OC together that doesn't want to post into OS and I have to have 1 at stock settings for it to post.

I'm hoping a beta bios or standard updated bios will pop up in the near future.
So far bios 1.10 or 1.20 gives me the same results.

I love this board since the bios is easy to work with similar to the RVE.


----------



## Sam OCX

Got to test the some Micron on Skylake.

 

I don't know if it's the platform or the kit, but I have a massive difference in tRCD and tRP between SuperPI 32M and HCI Memtest stability.


----------



## coolhandluke41

*


----------



## 636cc of fury

retest new bios, working quite well









all @ LN2 except this screenie:



http://imgur.com/lEERvBL



rest all cold



http://imgur.com/II4wpIz





http://imgur.com/RLne2dn





http://imgur.com/7xgVFUk





http://imgur.com/FIvIk3Q





http://imgur.com/rtLwje5


----------



## coolhandluke41

^^ nice one Loud








according to Shammy ,Hynix is capable of 4000~4360..wondering what type of Hynix he was using







,tested Hot mfr on cold last night and was maxing out 16gb @3500+ ,having hard time with most of my kits on this board/bioses in 37xx region ..might be time to get OCF


----------



## 636cc of fury

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *coolhandluke41*
> 
> ^^ nice one Loud
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> according to Shammy ,Hynix is capable of 4000~4360..wondering what type of Hynix he was using
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ,tested Hot mfr on cold last night and was maxing out 16gb @3500+ ,having hard time with most of my kits on this board/bioses in 37xx region ..might be time to get OCF


Thanks CHL, I will be testing the Gene next just needed to empty my dewars for Tuesday's refill and then try some 4 dimm on M8G


----------



## rivaldokfc

hi l0ud , will the kingston afr go retail?


----------



## coolhandluke41

I guess 3733 is a GO on Gene ,8Gb so far ...







..


----------



## marmott

The HyperX AFR will eventually become retail yes, I'm not even going to give any ETA because there is no point.

Right now all you see is ES modules and they are useful for us to see where we are for extreme OC but there is a big difference between building these ES modules and the mass production modules we put a lifetime warranty on.

Still a work in progress but yes the goal is to release SKUs with AFR and the highest spec possible for mass production.


----------



## 636cc of fury

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *marmott*
> 
> The HyperX AFR will eventually become retail yes, I'm not even going to give any ETA because there is no point.
> 
> Right now all you see is ES modules and they are useful for us to see where we are for extreme OC but there is a big difference between building these ES modules and the mass production modules we put a lifetime warranty on.
> 
> Still a work in progress but yes the goal is to release SKUs with AFR and the highest spec possible for mass production.


This a million JB









This ic is still in early development and we are all still learning new things everyday, one thing is for sure it is very similar to MFR except frequency seems to go a bit higher at the expense of looser timings, and they like to run colder than any kit of MFR I have.


----------



## coolhandluke41

Quad 3733


----------



## sabishiihito

Z170 OC Formula tests on XP 32-bit, seems slow?

Dominator Platinum 3000C14 [email protected] 4.7 CPU/4.5 cache

http://www.overclock.net/content/type/61/id/2575558/

Ripjaws V 3200C16 [email protected] 4.8 CPU/cache

http://www.overclock.net/content/type/61/id/2575559/


----------



## Splave

do a wazza it cuts like 15 seconds







and lower your maxmem 600-700









atleast you have nice memory

EDIT: Ran it quick for you.

No wazza









Wazza


----------



## xxbassplayerxx

Splave, you doing manual wazza or using OCX tool?


----------



## coolhandluke41

some cold mfr ..


----------



## cookiesowns

Not sure if anyone here has an idea, but I have 8 sticks of Corsair 2666 C15 64GB kit. ( 8x8GB )

These are double sided Hynix. Almost all my sticks can do 3200 C15 at <1.35V except for 1.

This one stick is very finicky. It will not boot at over 1.38V. I can get it to pseudo boot at 1.33V initial then 1.375V eventual but it's not enough to stabilize it for 3200.

If I boot at 1.33V and run it at 1.33V, it will go into single side mode, and be stable, resulting in 4GB.

3000 C15 is fine however at 1.33V... I'm not sure whats going on. The other sticks seem to take 1.4V fine.

I tried it in A1 and B1 slots already. I thought most Hynix MFR can take 1.45V no problem on Air?


----------



## coolhandluke41

they can "take" 1.45v and then some ,give them some more vitamin V


----------



## cookiesowns

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *coolhandluke41*
> 
> they can "take" 1.45v and then some ,give them some more vitamin V


Anything above 1.395 is instant no boot 53 or boot loop. Tried up to 1.48V in 0.01V increments.


----------



## Dum3

Not something unthinkable,the voltage supported lowers with frequency and being a 8GB stick does not help so...


----------



## cookiesowns

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dum3*
> 
> Not something unthinkable,the voltage supported lowers with frequency and being a 8GB stick does not help so...


Gotcha. Any tips when pushing 4 x 8 3200?

When ran in single channel on B1 slots, those 4 sticks can do 3200 1T C15 @ < 1.35V stressapp

But in 4x8GB mode, best I can muster so far is 2800 C13-14-14-35-1T @ 1.355V. Guess these sticks are just binned for low freq, low voltage.

Tried tuning VCCSA, loosening some subs/thirds and still no go..

All 8 sticks can run in 8x8GB @ 2666 C13-14-14-32-2T 1.315V.

Think I might have better luck with 1.2V rated 2400 C15 g.skill? ( Can swap my dom plats for those just for testing )

These dom plats are 2666 C15 @ 1.2V rated in 8x8GB;.


----------



## rivaldokfc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *coolhandluke41*
> 
> some cold mfr ..


mfr is not bad vs. afr?~


----------



## coolhandluke41

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cookiesowns*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Dum3*
> 
> Not something unthinkable,the voltage supported lowers with frequency and being a 8GB stick does not help so...
> 
> 
> 
> Gotcha. Any tips when pushing 4 x 8 3200?
> 
> When ran in single channel on B1 slots, those 4 sticks can do 3200 1T C15 @ < 1.35V stressapp
> 
> But in 4x8GB mode, best I can muster so far is 2800 C13-14-14-35-1T @ 1.355V. Guess these sticks are just binned for low freq, low voltage.
> 
> Tried tuning VCCSA, loosening some subs/thirds and still no go..
> 
> All 8 sticks can run in 8x8GB @ 2666 C13-14-14-32-2T 1.315V.
> 
> Think I might have better luck with 1.2V rated 2400 C15 g.skill? ( Can swap my dom plats for those just for testing )
> 
> These dom plats are 2666 C15 @ 1.2V rated in 8x8GB;.
Click to expand...

have you bin all your modules and install them according to voltage ? /,try gradually move your voltage up and down when you do,you haven't post any timings (might have to tweak your timings a bit also )
@rivaldokfc ..don't know much about AFR since I don't have any but the MFR I have makes me pretty happy at the moment


----------



## Splave

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xxbassplayerxx*
> 
> Splave, you doing manual wazza or using OCX tool?


1.5 - 2GB single copy paste


----------



## Dum3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rivaldokfc*
> 
> mfr is not bad vs. afr?~


Well most mfr have trouble doing 3200c12...Kits doing 3333c12 on air are very rare ,and kits like kingston HOT are in a league of their own,i heard some do 3333c11 on air









These AFR are for sure better than any MFR on the market because they support higher speed and also tolerate voltage at higher speeds resulting 3333c11 or 3600c12 should be doable on retail AFR also for sure.Take this and the fact they like -100 and below and you know why these are very interesting for overclockers


----------



## Splave

Bingo! Doing the lords work by testing them in ES form so Retail will be epic as well


----------



## xxbassplayerxx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Splave*
> 
> 1.5 - 2GB single copy paste


This work on SSD as well or are you running on an older platter drive?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dum3*
> 
> Well most mfr have trouble doing 3200c12...Kits doing 3333c12 on air are very rare ,and kits like kingston HOT are in a league of their own,i heard some do 3333c11 on air
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> These AFR are for sure better than any MFR on the market because they support higher speed and also tolerate voltage at higher speeds resulting 3333c11 or 3600c12 should be doable on retail AFR also for sure.Take this and the fact they like -100 and below and you know why these are very interesting for overclockers


Gimme!


----------



## cookiesowns

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *coolhandluke41*
> 
> have you bin all your modules and install them according to voltage ? /,try gradually move your voltage up and down when you do,you haven't post any timings (might have to tweak your timings a bit also )
> @rivaldokfc ..don't know much about AFR since I don't have any but the MFR I have makes me pretty happy at the moment


I'll post some tonight. I binned each dimm in the B1 slot on the R5E. Left it in mode 2, and only set primary timings and voltages for "easier" binning. I didn't really record subs/thirds during my binning process.

What do you mean install them according to voltage? As in the two closest sticks in A1/B1, and the two other closest sticks in C1/D1? Or do you mean find the least amount of voltage / voltage needed to be stable each dimm per slot?

It goes like this in terms of difficulty right? B1, A1, D1, C1? Or am I getting that wrong on the R5E.

Thanks for all the help so far!


----------



## coolhandluke41

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Splave*
> 
> Bingo! Doing the lords work by testing them in ES form so Retail will be epic as well


get the ..


----------



## hotrod717

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Splave*
> 
> Bingo! Doing the lords work by testing them in ES form so Retail will be epic as well


Appreciate all that work. Your tip on "cold snap" lit a bulb. Ahh, now understand why i have so many hit or miss sessions. Thanks man!


----------



## rivaldokfc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dum3*
> 
> Well most mfr have trouble doing 3200c12...Kits doing 3333c12 on air are very rare ,and kits like kingston HOT are in a league of their own,i heard some do 3333c11 on air
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> These AFR are for sure better than any MFR on the market because they support higher speed and also tolerate voltage at higher speeds resulting 3333c11 or 3600c12 should be doable on retail AFR also for sure.Take this and the fact they like -100 and below and you know why these are very interesting for overclockers


thanks, seems only kingston has the afr sample. what freq. will be set in xmp? only 3466？wondering what model is worth to invest in.


----------



## Dum3

There will be lower and higher models for sure,just need some pacience .

Quick testing Asrock Z170 OC formula and it's a solid board for sure.

Quick testing 4-dimm MFR kit from x99 could perform easy 3200 C12 tight or 3333 C13,also samsung 3733 15-18-18 or 3866 16-19-19 was a breeze with a r retail G.skill X99 3000 15-15-15 kit.

I might add that the volts needed on x99 are the same like Z170 so i guess it is off to little bit of tuning to get the results to x99 and ofc higher.


----------



## coolhandluke41




----------



## Sam OCX

I'm not sure if AFR will take the retail by storm. Borrowed an ES kit for a few days and it seems that these chips have an inferior MHz/volt scaling at higher CL latencies (CL14+) making Samsung a more favourable option in the ~1.35V range. (unless, of course, pricing or availability of Samsung goes to ****).


----------



## coolhandluke41

at that voltage Samsung have no competition right now but if you willing to run your kit at a bit higher voltage older MFR does quite well, 3333 c12 is pretty easy to achieve (around 1.65v),under cold AFR or MFR is boss


----------



## rt123

^^^
3333C12 is not easy to achieve on retail MFR without some _*very*_ rigorous binning.








Of course, its all part of the game.









I also think AFR is not maxed out at 38XXC11 on LN2 & will pull away in the future after we have better BIOSes. Till then MFR can be competitive.


----------



## coolhandluke41

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rt123*
> 
> ^^^
> 3333C12 is not easy to achieve on retail MFR without some _*very*_ rigorous binning.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Of course, its all part of the game.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also think AFR is not maxed out at 38XXC11 on LN2 & will pull away in the future after we have better BIOSes. Till then MFR can be competitive.


you right ,just tested my 3200c15 Skills ..it's more like c14 then 12,still pretty good perf.


----------



## rt123

Try 3333C13, that should be doable with above average sticks, which those Skills should be.


----------



## rt123

Lower end Trident Z is here, http://www.newegg.com/Product/ProductList.aspx?Submit=ENE&DEPA=0&Order=BESTMATCH&Description=Gskill+tridentZ&N=-1&isNodeId=1

Price is not too bad.


----------



## sabishiihito

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rt123*
> 
> Lower end Trident Z is here, http://www.newegg.com/Product/ProductList.aspx?Submit=ENE&DEPA=0&Order=BESTMATCH&Description=Gskill+tridentZ&N=-1&isNodeId=1
> 
> Price is no too bad.


I noticed the Ripjaws V 3600 and 3466 kits took a big drop in price [email protected]


----------



## rt123

That's bad for early adopters & good for the rest of the people.

I mean this kit is almost bordering on too cheap, http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820231930&cm_re=Gskill_tridentZ-_-20-231-930-_-Product

I wish this trend follows to the higher models.


----------



## Kimir

They starting to show up here as well,
http://www.ldlc.com/fiche/PB00195086.html
http://www.ldlc.com/fiche/PB00195087.html
Don't know where does newegg takes their description, but here the specs are the same as on G.Skill website (16-18-18-38) and not 15-16-16-35.
Actually there is no such rated speed on the Trident Z at all, well it's newegg... they put 2x8GB kit part number on the 32GB kit one lol.


----------



## Splave

Started to Bin AFR on Cold maybe stop buyinh MFR and save for AFR when retail









*1921 C10*


*2011 C11*


*XTU 2000 C11*


*Full POT Temp 1.80v*


----------



## Kimir

Damn C11 at that frequency, wicked. I see that Dan and Strat got their Kingston AFR as well, that makes a nice batch of tester for those AFR.
Btw, AFR are any good on Haswell-E?


----------



## coolhandluke41

that's more like it ..nice Allen









EDIT;4133/CPU cold or bust










Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## rivaldokfc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Splave*
> 
> Started to Bin AFR on Cold maybe stop buyinh MFR and save for AFR when retail
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *1921 C10*
> 
> 
> *2011 C11*
> 
> 
> *XTU 2000 C11*
> 
> 
> *Full POT Temp 1.80v*


damn that's crazy~~~~


----------



## sabishiihito

Wake me up when there is retail AFR that's any good (not likely considering Kingston ES MFR samples vs retail)


----------



## Dum3

Expect retail AFR to perform good,i would not buy samsung or MFR with AFR on market for sure


----------



## 636cc of fury

bad mofo Allen, that is next level right!


----------



## funsoul

Hiya folks!

Been wading through my ddr3 and, since my cooling's busted atm, decided it'd be a good time to do some binning and id the keepers (and the ones to be sold).

Started with socket 775 and Micron D9GTR/S. Binning process for these was to find the lowest possible voltage to run 900MHz at 7-6-6-18 1N (with tight subs) for each single stick. Testing was 1 pass of super pi 32. The goal was 2.0v or less.

ddr3-d9.jpg 139k .jpg file

Results:
- Cucial Ballistix 1600 8-8-8-24, 1.65v (default)
Stick #1: 1.988v
#2: 2.1v
#3: 2.2v
#4: 1.965v
#5: 2.0v
#6: dead

- Cell Shock 1600 7-7-7-21, 1.65v (default)
#1: 2.0v
#2: 2.13v

- Corsair Dominator 1800 7-7-7-20, 2.0v (default)
#1: 2.15v
#2: 2.13v

I figure that none of these are really worth keeping since hypers perform better on 775. Any idea what these d9's would be worth these days?

Next up were the Elpida Hypers. Binning process for these was to find the lowest possible voltage to run 1000MHz 7-7-7-20 1T. Have a set of 2000c7 dommies but need to locate them before they can be tested.

hypers.jpg 167k .jpg file

Results:
- kingston 2000c8
stick 1: fail...would not pass with up to 1.77v, throws bsods at 1.78v or higher
2: 1.73v
3: 1.72v

- super talent 2133c8 (am not 100% sure these are even hypers but haven't removed the hs to find out)
1: fail...1.8v or higher throws immediate bsod
2: fail

- kingston 2133c8
1: 1.73v
2: 1.68v....this one looks decent?

Took them 1 step further by trying them at 7-7-6 1T (see pic below for full timings). Have 4 sticks that will do 7-7-6- with 1.73v or less (all kingstons, 2 2000c8's and 1 2133c8 with 1.72v, 1 2133c8 does it with 1.68v). Figure the 4 are keepers unless/until I find something better for 775. Will try the super talents more on some other platform to see what's up with those. Keeping my fingers crossed that the 2000c7 dommies will do better.

kingston-stick-1000c7-7-6_777-1.68v-1.69v.JPG 306k .JPG file


Any suggestions on other timings to try (or where I should try tightening up the 7-7-6 hypers) would be awesome. Need to retest the d9's and take screenshots but then it's onward to 1150 or 1155 to test psc and others.


----------



## xxbassplayerxx

If you have P67/Z77, test volts required for 2133 7-7-6 on the hypers. On good kits it's about 1.75V or so with many more coming in around 1.80-1.85V.

As to the D9... it's worth almost nothing at this point, especially as DDR3 D9. The DDR2 stuff can still pull a few bucks if it's good (like $30 a kit), but the DDR3 is doomed to be sold at like $10 a stick.


----------



## funsoul

Thanks xxbassplayerxx!

Yeah...figured as much on the d9 ddr3. Probably not even worth retesting for screenshots at that point?

Will move on to the psc (as well as others) on 1150 but will circle back to redo the hypers at 2133 on 1155/z77. Whenever I get to them, will test all quad sets on 2011.


----------



## xxbassplayerxx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *funsoul*
> 
> Thanks xxbassplayerxx!
> 
> Yeah...figured as much on the d9 ddr3. Probably not even worth retesting for screenshots at that point?
> 
> Will move on to the psc (as well as others) on 1150 but will circle back to redo the hypers at 2133 on 1155/z77. Whenever I get to them, will test all quad sets on 2011.


Some people were able to get as high as 2400C7 on Sandy Bridge


----------



## funsoul

Wow







Ambient even??


----------



## Noxinite

Heard you guys like SuperPi 32M:


----------



## 636cc of fury

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dum3*
> 
> Expect retail AFR to perform good,i would not buy samsung or MFR with AFR on market for sure


Strong words for someone who hasn't frozen any of the above ic's Mr. Airking ®


----------



## IOWA

Can anyone from south west USA help me? I want to buy hardware in usa but I am here on vacation... Maybe I can come visit someone of you! Utah, north arizona, nevada and california!


----------



## cookiesowns

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IOWA*
> 
> Can anyone from south west USA help me? I want to buy hardware in usa but I am here on vacation... Maybe I can come visit someone of you! Utah, north arizona, nevada and california!


What you looking to get ?


----------



## IOWA

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cookiesowns*
> 
> What you looking to get ?


Z170 oc formula, gskill ripj 3600 and maybe a 6700k.


----------



## cookiesowns

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IOWA*
> 
> Z170 oc formula, gskill ripj 3600 and maybe a 6700k.


6700K is still very rare. As for Z170 and g.skill, why not order from Amazon/Newegg and ship to hotel?


----------



## IOWA

I can pick the z170 at LA's microcenter but Gskill I must order them and shipping to hotel is not an option newegg has!


----------



## funsoul

Greets fellow ram addicts!

After years of procrastinating, FINALLY trying to learn more about binning and overclocking ram. Am currently struggling with psc and bbse on a z97 xpower ac.

If any of you know of good primers, guides, threads, etc....would really appreciate any leads or tips.

Of course, tia as always!!


----------



## Noxinite

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *funsoul*
> 
> Greets fellow ram addicts!
> 
> After years of procrastinating, FINALLY trying to learn more about binning and overclocking ram. Am currently struggling with psc and bbse on a z97 xpower ac.
> 
> If any of you know of good primers, guides, threads, etc....would really appreciate any leads or tips.
> 
> Of course, tia as always!!


Ugh, MSI boards don't like BBSE/PSC.







Get a new board such as the ASROCK OCF is you really want to push them. Going from MSI to Asrock let me drop the voltage by 0.1V, tighten up timings and increase the clock speed. If you're sticking with the MSI and *PSC* drop the command rate to *2T* and trying manually setting *CL/RCD/RP/RAS* to something like *8/12/8/28* for *2400/2600* with around *2V for 2600* and *1.8-1.9v for 2400* (if you dare go this high of course).







You can also stick a fan on the sticks to help cool them down and marginally improve stability.


----------



## sabishiihito

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *funsoul*
> 
> Greets fellow ram addicts!
> 
> After years of procrastinating, FINALLY trying to learn more about binning and overclocking ram. Am currently struggling with psc and bbse on a z97 xpower ac.
> 
> If any of you know of good primers, guides, threads, etc....would really appreciate any leads or tips.
> 
> Of course, tia as always!!


Z97 XPower can definitely do it, but you have to do a LOT of tuning and really need one of the non-production BIOS versions.

http://www.overclock.net/t/1268061/ocn-ram-addict-club-gallery/4300#post_23155512

Much easier to just buy Asrock Z97 OC Formula


----------



## funsoul

Thanks folks!

Buddy's selling a z97 ocf so will likely snag it. Did get 1 of the 2300 pi sticks to pass at 2600 using the 2x2 psc 2600 1.9v preset. Quickly tried at 1.85v, no go. Will continue to play with it a bit as it'll be a couple weeks before I get the ocf.

Anyone know a good guide, overview, etc to help me learn more about ram, binning and overclocking?

tia


----------



## xxbassplayerxx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CL3P20*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *coolhandluke41*
> 
> really ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ,your suspicion is probably more accurate then your Haswell prediction ,I'l bet $20 that all MFR,CFR,etc (Hynix) will still suck for benching on Haswell
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pay me
Click to expand...

Just found this gem... Looks like @CL3P20 owes @coolhandluke41 some cashola... Unless it was just a one-way bet... or if we were only talking about frequency records...

Either way, drama!


----------



## Dum3

Plugged some samsung gskill 3000 15-15-15 kit,nothing spectacular bin and very cheap.

The z170 Oc Formula is very easy to work with so achieving 3733 c15 was only a 2 minute job,loading 3733 1.50V profile,changing C16 to C15 and upping voltage to 1.65V. Job done !

Also new function of retraining saves time,for example booting 3866 c16 took 3 attempts,before i had to do 4-5 resets and post failures which took time and nerves. !


----------



## sabishiihito

Retail AFR finally?

https://static1.caseking.de/media/image/thumbnail/megl-151_megl_151_4g_800x800.jpg

Geil White Dragon series


----------



## coolhandluke41

^^ about time ...sick of waiting









this ..right ?
https://www.overclockers.co.uk/showproduct.php?prodid=MY-195-GL


----------



## rt123

Intrestingly tight specs for 8GB sticks,

https://www.caseking.de/en/geil-dragon-series-weiss-ddr4-3000-cl13-16-gb-dual-kit-megl-153.html

Time to go DS...??


----------



## sabishiihito

So tempting... http://www.ebay.com/itm/401000126607?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK%3AMEBIDX%3AIT


----------



## IOWA

Strange cls these geil... On newegg tridentZ high bin listed.


----------



## marmott

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IOWA*
> 
> Strange cls these geil... listed.


Not really, it would tend to confirm they use AFR.


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sabishiihito*
> 
> Retail AFR finally?
> 
> https://static1.caseking.de/media/image/thumbnail/megl-151_megl_151_4g_800x800.jpg
> 
> Geil White Dragon series


Any other colours, even though that's actually rather sexy?


----------



## xxbassplayerxx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WhiteWulfe*
> 
> Any other colours, even though that's actually rather sexy?


They also come in pink with purple hearts


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xxbassplayerxx*
> 
> They also come in pink with purple hearts


Awww, no photohack? Wouldve been funnier







. Black with burnt orange dragons would be epic.


----------



## coolhandluke41

found more info on the (no-link provided ) AFR kit posted earlier ..this is 3000c13 kit (posted on FB ,thanks ihog6hog )


----------



## rt123




----------



## xxbassplayerxx

3000C13 at 1.35V... can MFR do that or is it a nice distinction a la 2000 8-8-8 always being Hypers?

EDIT: Also looks like it only comes in 8GB or 16GB sticks. Interesting....

http://www.geil.com.tw/products/showSpec/id/516


----------



## coolhandluke41

this are pretty crazy timings for DS AFR xxplayerxx,hard to compare since you have SS vs. DS


----------



## xxbassplayerxx

Just trying to verify that it isn't DS MFR... Don't want to spend $200 on a kit just to end up with MFR lol


----------



## coolhandluke41

$200 ?..lol ..recently we all were buying $800~$1000 kits,I'm between jobs right now but I'm aching to grab a kit ...addiction is very hard to control


----------



## cookiesowns

I was very temped to pick up a 6600K & M6G the other day.... All thanks to you guys.

The new AFR's look interesting, but what's up with the 0 compatability for X99 with the tighter timings? C13 3200 would be AMAZING especially for a 32GB kit. Man would it fly...


----------



## rt123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cookiesowns*
> 
> I was very temped to pick up a 6600K & M6G the other day.... All thanks to you guys.
> 
> The new AFR's look interesting, but what's up with the 0 compatability for X99 with the tighter timings? C13 3200 would be AMAZING especially for a 32GB kit. Man would it fly...


Its the 8Gb/16Gb per stick 3000Mhz+ kits that are incompatible with X99, probably due to the weak IMC. Although I think it should still be possible to get it working, Geil is probably just being safe.

P.S 3200C13 shouldn't be too hard with decent MFR, although the Volts require might be around 1.55V.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xxbassplayerxx*
> 
> Just trying to verify that it isn't DS MFR... Don't want to spend $200 on a kit just to end up with MFR lol


There was never even a SS MFR kit that did 3000C13, the closest was Corsair 3000C14 & that was pretty good.
Even if it was DS MFR, that would be very good one.


----------



## cookiesowns

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rt123*
> 
> Its the 8Gb/16Gb per stick 3000Mhz+ kits that are incompatible with X99, probably due to the weak IMC. Although I think it should still be possible to get it working, Geil is probably just being safe.
> 
> P.S 3200C13 shouldn't be too hard with decent MFR, although the Volts require might be around 1.55V.
> There was never even a SS MFR kit that did 3000C13, the closest was Corsair 3000C14 & that was pretty good.
> Even if it was DS MFR, that would be very good one.


Those are the kits that would be awesome for X99. 64GB of 3000C13 capable sticks would be very fun to play with, given that the IMC is strong enough. 2666 C12 64GB could be fun...

I still need to spend some time pushing these 2666C15 DS MFR corsair, and 2800C14 Kingston predators.


----------



## Sam OCX

Geil 3000 13-13-13 have been listed in EU since early June, but in 3.5 months not a single kit was actually available for purchase. Given that these kits are listed as 2x16GB capacity, I'd assume that they're made using 8Gbit memory chips, so chip manufacturer and model is anybody's guess.

The 3000C14 version should be nothing special, Corsair have been making this spec for a while now and G.Skill's 3200 15-15-15 spec is actually much harder to achieve.


----------



## rt123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sam OCX*
> 
> Geil 3000 13-13-13 have been listed in EU since early June, but in 3.5 months not a single kit was actually available for purchase. Given that these kits are listed as 2x16GB capacity, I'd assume that they're made using 8Gbit memory chips, so chip manufacturer and model is anybody's guess.
> 
> The 3000C14 version should be nothing special, Corsair have been making this spec for a while now and G.Skill's 3200 15-15-15 spec is actually much harder to achieve.


Its 2x8GB.


----------



## Sam OCX

There is also a 2x16GB version announced and no 2x4GB version present. This gives a strong hint that Geil are using (or were planning to use) 8Gbit memory chips on both 2x8GB (single-sided) and 2x16GB (dual-sided) versions.


----------



## marmott

That would be strange because 8Gbit being new there should still be a premium over 2x4Gbit.


----------



## 636cc of fury

Started testing a new set of G.Skill Samsung based modules and paired with the OCF the whole setup was a blast to setup and tweak. Started figuring out some timings for 4000/4133 with reasonable voltages on air (1.65v-1.75v)



http://imgur.com/yiurrCh



Samsung 4000 15-20-20-28 1.75v


http://imgur.com/6FYHO83



Hynix AFR 3600 12-17-17-28 1.65v


http://imgur.com/TzGjFiS



Samsung 4133 16-21-21-28 1.65v


http://imgur.com/Jf9mNwR



this was an old screenie I found.

40k or bust!


http://imgur.com/CY0EyVm


----------



## Dum3

Very very nice samsungs and overall combo !

4x4 combo AFR eff testing,3466 c12. 3600c12 very very hard on imc,need to push 1.37VCCIO for some stability ,will try to fine tune..


----------



## IOWA

Is it better 3866 tridentz or 4000 tridentz? 3866 cl18.22.22 or 4000 cl19.21.21?


----------



## rt123

Both should be pretty much the same, get the cheaper one.
3733C17 kit should be better, but Newegg never got a Dual version of that spec.


----------



## 636cc of fury

4266 kit or bust!

(in all of our dreams







)


----------



## Dum3

For all wondering how X99 behaves with AFR .

DDR4-3200 Quad 11-15-16-16-1T 1.61V S-pi32M
DDR4-3333 Quad 11-16-17-17-1T 1.80V S-pi32M
DDR4-3333 Quad 11-15-16-17-1T 1.81V S-pi32M
DDR4-3600!Quad 12-17-18-20-1T 1.78V S-pi1M

Good job Asus and Kingston !


----------



## funsoul

Awesome! Thanks for the testing Dum3!


----------



## cookiesowns

Thanks for testing!

That looks pretty solid.


----------



## Bullant

Yeah it's what I thought Alex that AFR would go nice on x99,I'll try mix 2 x AFR and 2xmfr with the champ board on cold soon see how it goes


----------



## Splave

may afr in inside slots on each side


----------



## Splave

HOT PREP!





Fury 2666 C15s 20x


----------



## IOWA

2666c15?? 3466 is what we want!!


----------



## cookiesowns

binning MFR 2666C15 1.2V?


----------



## coolhandluke41

sounds like we won't see AFR (34xx) from Kingston for a while then ..if at all ,lame


----------



## tatmMRKIV

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820231921








(NOT HYNIX SRY


----------



## IOWA

Nice


----------



## rt123

Anyone here got an EK RAM pot (Rev 1.1) that they would like to get rid of, PM me.

Need a RAM pot.


----------



## IOWA

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rt123*
> 
> Anyone here got an EK RAM pot (Rev 1.1) that they would like to get rid of, PM me.
> 
> Need a RAM pot.


Ek ram pot is ok but ram clips are very delicate and sometimes they do not make very good contac with mem chips. Try to find something else.


----------



## coolhandluke41

why rev 1.1 ?..I have one but slightly modified (cut in half -still usable /free for you )

@ IOWA ,you doing it wrong ,EK copper spreaders are top notch


----------



## rt123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IOWA*
> 
> Ek ram pot is ok but ram clips are very delicate and sometimes they do not make very good contac with mem chips. Try to find something else.


I heard from almost everyone that it is really easy to destroy the Heatsink screw threads if you are not delicate with the screws, I have those RAM heat sinks I got with some RAM I bought, so I can handle those.

Being honest,
Der8auer's pot was my first choice, but I couldn't find one used & new one is both OOS & too expensive.

Either than these 2, idk of any other good ones. KP Ney pro might not be good enough.


----------



## IOWA

I had pot and clips for 65eu, how much is in the us?


----------



## rt123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *coolhandluke41*
> 
> why rev 1.1 ?..I have one but slightly modified (cut in half -still usable /free for you )
> 
> @ IOWA ,you doing it wrong ,EK copper spreaders are top notch


I was under the impression Rev 1.1 was somehow better.

How can one use a pot cut in half? Seems interesting.


----------



## IOWA

I have 8 sets of black clips and only 4 are perfect other 4 does not fit very tight on modules. They seem hand machined with hand error. 0.2mm and the module can fall off the heatsink.


----------



## rt123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IOWA*
> 
> I have 8 sets of black clips and only 4 are perfect other 4 does not fit very tight on modules. They seem hand machined with hand error. 0.2mm and the module can fall off the heatsink.


Copper ones are supposedly better.

I have 4 black ones.Need to add thermal pads in the back for SS sticks.


----------



## coolhandluke41

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rt123*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *coolhandluke41*
> 
> why rev 1.1 ?..I have one but slightly modified (cut in half -still usable /free for you )
> 
> @ IOWA ,you doing it wrong ,EK copper spreaders are top notch
> 
> 
> 
> I was under the impression Rev 1.1 was somehow better.
> 
> How can one use a pot cut in half? Seems interesting.
Click to expand...

DDR4 Samsung or MFR only needs -40~ -90 C,you should get this temps with any pot on the market today ,I was able to get Kingpin pot /single sided CFR (DDR3 up to -188 until glue give up







)


Spoiler: Warning: Kingpin pot!







as for modded EK pot ,you can fill up the gap with Faber Castell or use aluminium foil inside the pot


Spoiler: Warning: EK!


----------



## rt123

AFR need full pot though.









It will come to retail someday..



Also, PM'd.


----------



## IOWA

Are 3200c15 any good? Samsung 15.17.17.35


----------



## rt123

To address all your Samsung concerns, I'll quote this post from SamOCX
Quote:


> - The Samsung chips have absolutely no issues with taking 1.8V++ on air. I was close to getting the 32M to pass at 1800MHz CL12 but eventually ran out of voltage settings (2.10V did not POST, 2.15V did not boot OS, 2.20V did 11 loops and I can't set any more in the BIOS).
> - The more voltage you push, the hotter the sticks become and the worse tRCD/tRP you get. So the sweetspot for 24/7 stability is around 1.5-1.6V with these chips.
> - Around the 1.35V mark, the scaling is around one CL value per 100MHz of clockspeed. Therefore, 3200C16 and 3600C18 bins would be equivalent in terms of MHz/volt if both were achieved at 1.35V. This also means that the 3600C17 and the non-existing 3800C18 and 4000C19 bins should also be equivalently hard. Of all current G.Skill Samsung bins, the non-existing 3733C17 should be the hardest, followed by 3466C16 which cost half as much as the 3600C17 (yet 2.5 times more than the 3200C16 which can almost do the spec).


Source:- http://www.xtremesystems.org/forums/showthread.php?289544-G-SKILL-DDR4-Testing-Room&p=5260822&viewfull=1#post5260822


----------



## cookiesowns

Makes me a little bit happy I kept the 3300C16 kit







. I need to start playing with these sammies.


----------



## IOWA

3200c15 is a decent bin for 80eu, hope afr will come soon. I really am curios to try them. I am not a hwbot maniac but I really enjoy testing and playing with hw!


----------



## coolhandluke41

AFR are already out


----------



## xxbassplayerxx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *coolhandluke41*
> 
> AFR are already out


Beyond that one GeiL kit, where else have you seen them?


----------



## coolhandluke41

so far GeiL kit ,would like to here from JB about unfulfilled promises..


----------



## xxbassplayerxx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *coolhandluke41*
> 
> so far GeiL kit ,would like to here from JB about unfulfilled promises..


I heard no ETA on launch and specs aren't confirmed. That's why we haven't seen any AFR reviews outside of a few overclockers playing with them.


----------



## Dum3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rt123*
> 
> To address all your Samsung concerns, I'll quote this post from SamOCX
> Source:- http://www.xtremesystems.org/forums/showthread.php?289544-G-SKILL-DDR4-Testing-Room&p=5260822&viewfull=1#post5260822


Yes that are the findings on D-die. But trident-z higher speed are all on E-die...

For example all early ripjaws V 3200c16,3466 and 3600 are on D-die.

trident-z 3866.4000.4133 are E-die.

Don't know what trident-z 3733 has but it surely has good value for the money ,can't go wrong....


----------



## rt123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dum3*
> 
> Yes that are the findings on D-die. But trident-z higher speed are all on E-die...
> 
> For example all early ripjaws V 3200c16,3466 and 3600 are on D-die.
> 
> trident-z 3866.4000.4133 are E-die.
> 
> Don't know what trident-z 3733 has but it surely has good value for the money ,can't go wrong....


I thought Ripjaws V & all TridentZ are E-die, but your post made me do some more research on the Internet & indeed you are correct.

Those tests are for D-die & E-die might behave differently.
Btw did anyone freeze E-die yet.?? Any results.??


----------



## 636cc of fury

Here's some more e-die on air cooling.



http://imgur.com/JES9Ze5





http://imgur.com/8qCU9Ks


----------



## xxbassplayerxx

What's the spec on those sticks?


----------



## 636cc of fury

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xxbassplayerxx*
> 
> What's the spec on those sticks?


4133 c19 is the XMP and they easily run 4000 c15 and 4133 c16 tight if you have a capable IMC.

Monster sticks can't even imagine what 4400 c19 bin would be like.


----------



## xxbassplayerxx

Wow... With all of those crazy possibilities, where are you finding best XTU scores? Still in the 3800 range like AFR or as high as they go?


----------



## 636cc of fury

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xxbassplayerxx*
> 
> Wow... With all of those crazy possibilities, where are you finding best XTU scores? Still in the 3800 range like AFR or as high as they go?


Hard to say with out testing the above under LN2, but on air I think it's safe to say Samsung is a solid choice for a well rounded kit of ram (high mhz, tight timings) the only negative might be that they don't scale as well on cold like AFR which work epic under cold.

Missed refilling today so try again on Monday and hope to give these a go, just been swamped with work / life atm.


----------



## IOWA

Are there other OC bios for z170OCF? found 1.50 on asrock website bot wondering if there is an LN2 special one like z97OCF.


----------



## 636cc of fury

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IOWA*
> 
> Are there other OC bios for z170OCF? found 1.50 on asrock website bot wondering if there is an LN2 special one like z97OCF.


No special bios here, I just snagged the latest one that Nick posted @ XS in the thread which was 1.43G it cycles much faster than all prior bioses and clocks memory equally to 1.42c on air so give it a try


----------



## Cybertox

Anyone has the new G-Skill memory modules?


----------



## Woomack

Geil Dragon 2x4GB 3333 16-16-16 1.35V , Hynix based but I'm not 100% sure if it's AFR, MFR or something else.







test results are here ( post #3 ):
http://www.overclockers.com/forums/showthread.php/764835-GEIL-8GB-%28-2x4GB-%29-DDR4-3333-CL16-1-35V-GWW48GB3333C16DC

I was testing them on MSI Z170I Gaming Pro AC ( ITX board ) which has clearly some problems at higher voltages with Hynix memory. There is only 1 BIOS so maybe MSI will release something good for this board soon.

Anyway 3000 15-15-15 /3200 16-16-16 at 1.20V look pretty good. Also something like 3333 15-15-15 1.35V is better than any of my MFR could do ( and most were pretty good ).

At 3333+ and 1.48V or higher with any Hynix memory, board is shutting down. If you have any tips how to make it work then I can try and push it at higher voltage. So far tests only up to 1.45V.
Samsung works fine up to 1.65V+ on the same board and boots @4000 in dual channel but my Samsung kit isn't the best and can barely pass anything at this frequency.


----------



## ihog6hog

^
^

Look like MFR ICs.

AFR ICs small than MFR ICs.

AFR



MFR


----------



## rt123

Well..

Bye Bye MFR
Bye Bye AFR

Hello there Samsung E-die



Disclaimer:- Screen not mine.
Taken from here:- http://forum.hwbot.org/showpost.php?p=411982&postcount=33

For Spi32m AFR still has the edge, other things we'll see.


----------



## 636cc of fury

AFR and Samsung are so close on air it's a crapshoot, the difference is Samsung is a bit more flexible and AFR seems to scale very well with cold and isn't retail (yet) so pick your poison.

Also why is 3600 c13 faster than 3600 c12 on the post you linked rt?


----------



## rt123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *636cc of fury*
> 
> AFR and Samsung are so close on air it's a crapshoot, the difference is Samsung is a bit more flexible and AFR seems to scale very well with cold and isn't retail (yet) so pick your poison.
> 
> Also why is 3600 c13 faster than 3600 c12 on the post you linked rt?


Yes with the current comparison it's a crapshoot, but this isn't the best Samsung bin, the current Gskill bins 4133 & 4266 "should" be better. Not to mention the upcoming 4500Mhz bins, if they make it to retail.

OTOH, usually Kingston ES are ahead, if not equal to retail stuff. So we know the limits of AFR, while Samsung has yet to show it.

I see Sam already answered your question on Bot.


----------



## Sam OCX

Some more results from Samsung E-die.

  

1800MHz CL10 boots but would need more than 2.20V (which is max of what I can set).


----------



## 636cc of fury

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rt123*
> 
> Yes with the current comparison it's a crapshoot, but this isn't the best Samsung bin, the current Gskill bins 4133 & 4266 "should" be better. Not to mention the upcoming 4500Mhz bins, if they make it to retail.
> 
> OTOH, usually Kingston ES are ahead, if not equal to retail stuff. So we know the limits of AFR, while Samsung has yet to show it.
> 
> I see Sam already answered your question on Bot.


I have a highly binned 4133 kit and is what I am basing my thoughts on. The highest spd on a kit I have seen is hicookie's 4400 c19 set.


----------



## cookiesowns

Is there a way to check what Samsung Dies are on my Corsairs? Or do I have to painfully remove the heatspreaders.

Anyone know why these new recent samsung IC's scale so well?

I did finally manage to run 3200 C14-16-16 @ 1.435V on my set.


----------



## rt123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *636cc of fury*
> 
> I have a highly binned 4133 kit and is what I am basing my thoughts on. The highest spd on a kit I have seen is hicookie's 4400 c19 set.


I know, saw your comparison & can see why you say crapshoot.

http://forum.hwbot.org/showpost.php?p=410606&postcount=55

But things would change if you tried lower that CL15. Wouldn't they.? I am thinking that higher bins like yours would be able to do more that 3600Mhz C12, that's all. ?

Could be wrong. ?


----------



## KaRtA82

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sam OCX*
> 
> Some more results from Samsung E-die.
> 
> 
> 
> 1800MHz CL10 boots but would need more than 2.20V (which is max of what I can set).


That's on LN2 right Sam?


----------



## sabishiihito

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Woomack*
> 
> Geil Dragon 2x4GB 3333 16-16-16 1.35V , Hynix based but I'm not 100% sure if it's AFR, MFR or something else.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> test results are here ( post #3 ):
> http://www.overclockers.com/forums/showthread.php/764835-GEIL-8GB-%28-2x4GB-%29-DDR4-3333-CL16-1-35V-GWW48GB3333C16DC
> 
> I was testing them on MSI Z170I Gaming Pro AC ( ITX board ) which has clearly some problems at higher voltages with Hynix memory. There is only 1 BIOS so maybe MSI will release something good for this board soon.
> 
> Anyway 3000 15-15-15 /3200 16-16-16 at 1.20V look pretty good. Also something like 3333 15-15-15 1.35V is better than any of my MFR could do ( and most were pretty good ).
> 
> At 3333+ and 1.48V or higher with any Hynix memory, board is shutting down. If you have any tips how to make it work then I can try and push it at higher voltage. So far tests only up to 1.45V.
> Samsung works fine up to 1.65V+ on the same board and boots @4000 in dual channel but my Samsung kit isn't the best and can barely pass anything at this frequency.


These are available retail in the US: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820144825


----------



## ssateneth

I'm just curious, but why don't people increase the tREFI timing (refresh interval)? I maxxed mine out to 32767 on my rampage v and its perfectly stable. I got 2ns reduction in latency according to aida64 as well as better read/write/copy across the board. That should get you better benches. I mean that is the point of this thread, right? or am I wrong?


----------



## Dum3

You are perfectly right. Those geil's look like MFR,the die size on AFR is smaller...


----------



## 636cc of fury

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KaRtA82*
> 
> That's on LN2 right Sam?


nope that's air cooled I believe, but I could be wrong.


----------



## zeropluszero

What spec do I need to look for for guaranteed e-die?
preferably corsair or gskill, 2x4gb, preferably cheap.


----------



## sabishiihito

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zeropluszero*
> 
> What spec do I need to look for for guaranteed e-die?
> preferably corsair or gskill, 2x4gb, preferably cheap.


I don't think Corsair has any E-die kits yet, for G.Skill go for 3866 or higher.


----------



## cookiesowns

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zeropluszero*
> 
> What spec do I need to look for for guaranteed e-die?
> preferably corsair or gskill, 2x4gb, preferably cheap.


Corsair and cheap should not be in the same sentence lololol. Based on what I've read. G.Skill high freq bin is more than likely E-Die.


----------



## Sam OCX

Given what D-die and E-die can/cannot do, I would not ever expect E-die on anything below 3866C19 spec-wise.


----------



## sabishiihito

Speaking of E-Die...


----------



## xxbassplayerxx

Beautiful!


----------



## IOWA

I personally do not like 3866 bin.


----------



## xxbassplayerxx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IOWA*
> 
> I personally do not like 3866 bin.


Why?


----------



## coolhandluke41

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xxbassplayerxx*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *IOWA*
> 
> I personally do not like 3866 bin.
> 
> 
> 
> Why?
Click to expand...

are you still window shopping bro ?..


----------



## xxbassplayerxx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *coolhandluke41*
> 
> are you still window shopping bro ?..


Nah, I have a 2x4GB set of 3000C15 MFR and a 4x8GB kit of DS MFR. I'm just trying to get time to actually mess with this stuff. Looking to see if Samsung E is something I should invest in.


----------



## IOWA

I do not like the timings of 3866, i think 4000 bin is better.

I have a huge problem btw, i cannot install Win7 on Z170 oc formula, how did you managed to install it?


----------



## xxbassplayerxx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IOWA*
> 
> I do not like the timings of 3866, i think 4000 bin is better.
> 
> I have a huge problem btw, i cannot install Win7 on Z170 oc formula, how did you managed to install it?


There is a version floating around that has all the necessary drivers slipped into it. Send a PM to @dhenzjhen.


----------



## coolhandluke41

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xxbassplayerxx*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *coolhandluke41*
> 
> are you still window shopping bro ?..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nah, I have a 2x4GB set of 3000C15 MFR and a 4x8GB kit of DS MFR. I'm just trying to get time to actually mess with this stuff. Looking to see if Samsung E is something I should invest in.
Click to expand...

Samsung are a lot of fun but high end kits are still pricey


----------



## zeropluszero

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cookiesowns*
> 
> Corsair and cheap should not be in the same sentence lololol. Based on what I've read. G.Skill high freq bin is more than likely E-Die.


True dat! I wouldn't be paying dom plat tax, thats for sure.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sam OCX*
> 
> Given what D-die and E-die can/cannot do, I would not ever expect E-die on anything below 3866C19 spec-wise.


Ok cool, so anything above that should be E die?
Thanks.


----------



## dhenzjhen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xxbassplayerxx*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *IOWA*
> 
> I do not like the timings of 3866, i think 4000 bin is better.
> 
> I have a huge problem btw, i cannot install Win7 on Z170 oc formula, how did you managed to install it?
> 
> 
> 
> There is a version floating around that has all the necessary drivers slipped into it. Send a PM to @dhenzjhen.
Click to expand...

Try my win7


----------



## Dango

Anyone using Geil Super Luce DDR4 RAM?


----------



## Cybertox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sabishiihito*
> 
> Speaking of E-Die...


Those modules are fancy as hell, too bad your photos are out of focus. Will be interesting to see what else will be available once I transition to a new motherboard with DDR4 support.


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ssateneth*
> 
> I'm just curious, but why don't people increase the tREFI timing (refresh interval)? I maxxed mine out to 32767 on my rampage v and its perfectly stable. I got 2ns reduction in latency according to aida64 as well as better read/write/copy across the board. That should get you better benches. I mean that is the point of this thread, right? or am I wrong?


Because a lot of people don't understand how this timing works


----------



## xxbassplayerxx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> Because a lot of people don't understand how this timing works


Gotta say, this is the first time I've ever looked into it.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> Memtweakit is counter-intuitive. A larger value = higher performance. A lower value = less performance. Why? Because during a refresh operation, the bank is inaccessible for read/write transactions. Setting a lower value for tREFI results in more frequent refreshes - you can figure what that means easily enough. Setting a value that is too large for the DRAM will result in data becoming corrupt because the charge in the DRAM cells diminishes over time.
> 
> A refresh recharges the cells to either a logical 1or 0, whichever value was written to them in the first place. That's above 50% of VDIMM for a logical 1 and below 50% of VDIMM for a logical 0. If the charge in a cell containing a logical 1 falls below 50% of VDIMM, it would be read as a logical 0, and there's your data corruption.
> 
> Overall, you wont get much gain by increasing the default value of tREFI in real-world apps. If you're already at 10360 or if that is default for the DIMMs, I'd focus more on the third timings than tREFI.


Source


----------



## IOWA

I had hard times with my 3200 samsung kit ending in a ****ty 3466c13 as best performance (using hwbotprime). I really do not know how to set 3ary timings and rtls are like 57-51, if i touch them sbam: error 55 mobo.

Upped the voltage to 2.1V (all air cooling) but no good scaling, can bench @3733c15 but never had a stable 3866 not even c19. Am I doing something wrong?

BTW i found these on overclock.uk : http://www.overclockers.co.uk/showproduct.php?prodid=MY-067-TG&groupid=701&catid=8&subcat=2429

8pack did a good review about them but i do not really like them (for the 1.30-1.45 volt range)


----------



## xxbassplayerxx

What board are you using?


----------



## Dango

I really having issue with my RAM, I can not make it stable with XMP profile.
I first use Geil Super Luce 3400mhz version. And when I load XMP, my rig not even boot. So I lower the speed with same timing as XMP profile. And I set the strip/BLCK to 100 and leave the core volt to 1.2V as same as the XMP. I can boot in to system with 2800mhz but it wont pass any stress test. Because I can not find another kit with same color, I change them to the 3000mhz version. Problem again. XMP profile enable and I manual change the ram voltage to 1.35V and 2800mhz, leave eveything as default XMP setting(1.2V core, 15 15 15 30, 125strip). Still not stable in the system. Only when 2400mhz stable. What should i do?

5960X not overclock.
X99 Deluxe


----------



## IOWA

Z170ocf


----------



## rt123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IOWA*
> 
> I had hard times with my 3200 samsung kit ending in a ****ty 3466c13 as best performance (using hwbotprime). I really do not know how to set 3ary timings and rtls are like 57-51, if i touch them sbam: error 55 mobo.
> 
> Upped the voltage to 2.1V (all air cooling) but no good scaling, can bench @3733c15 but never had a stable 3866 not even c19. Am I doing something wrong?


Probably something to do with it being D-die.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dango*
> 
> I really having issue with my RAM, I can not make it stable with XMP profile.
> I first use Geil Super Luce 3400mhz version. And when I load XMP, my rig not even boot. So I lower the speed with same timing as XMP profile. And I set the strip/BLCK to 100 and leave the core volt to 1.2V as same as the XMP. I can boot in to system with 2800mhz but it wont pass any stress test. Because I can not find another kit with same color, I change them to the 3000mhz version. Problem again. XMP profile enable and I manual change the ram voltage to 1.35V and 2800mhz, leave eveything as default XMP setting(1.2V core, 15 15 15 30, 125strip). Still not stable in the system. Only when 2400mhz stable. What should i do?
> 
> 5960X not overclock.
> X99 Deluxe


Try messing with SA, try upto +.300mv offset.
Also if aiming for 3000Mhz, use 125 strap.
Finally make sure the RAM voltage is being set correctly. Should be 1.35V.


----------



## Dango

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rt123*
> 
> Probably something to do with it being D-die.
> Try messing with SA, try upto +.300mv offset.
> Also if aiming for 3000Mhz, use 125 strap.
> Finally make sure the RAM voltage is being set correctly. Should be 1.35V.


May RAM voltage is set at 1.35-1.37, it just won't run XMP at all. The XMP setting is 1.2V 125Strap 16-16-16-36. I have tried with 16-18-18-40 1.37 volt. stillno hope with 3000mhz,
The review on these ram are not that great. They never run the xmp out of the box.


----------



## sabishiihito

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dango*
> 
> May RAM voltage is set at 1.35-1.37, it just won't run XMP at all. The XMP setting is 1.2V 125Strap 16-16-16-36. I have tried with 16-18-18-40 1.37 volt. stillno hope with 3000mhz,
> The review on these ram are not that great. They never run the xmp out of the box.


I thought the only X99 board the XMP worked on for those Geil 3400 sticks was the Gigabyte OC Champion. Heck I tried the Corsair Dominator 3400 on R5E and the XMP will load but it always drops one stick.


----------



## moorhen2

I think when I tried my 3400 kit on my R5E, xmp used the 167 strap, could not get it running correctly, now on my OC Champion it's 125 strap and 102.5 bclk for 3400. Runs like a dream.


----------



## Sam OCX

Tested two Klevv 2400C11 kits as of late: the Urbane...

 

 

  

...and the Genuine...



 

  

From my brief experience, it seems that all of Klevv's DDR3 Neo and Urbane kits have similar chip quality irrespective of the bin. The Genuine seem a lot better, but also a lot more expensive.

These are my last tests on DDR3. Just two weeks after narrowing all my DDR3 testing hardware down to one CPU and one board, both of them have gone belly up while running HCI Memtest on the Klevvs above. Oh well, shi(f)t happens, time to move on.


----------



## Doug2507

Anyone tried running g.skill quad on z170? Any issues / problems? I can run 3600C11 dual, can't even get 1t on quad unless i drop freq to 2800 and can't really adjust any other timings unless i drop to 3200, which i can run 10-16-16 no problem.


----------



## Dum3

Imc problems,having a hard time reaching 3600c12 on AFR,3466c12 is easy but 3600...imc just won't cop...

Sent from my LG-D802 using Tapatalk


----------



## Doug2507

I can run 3466c16 xmp, can't touch a single timing without having to hit F1. I can manually put in XMP timings for 3466, drop to 3000 and still not be able to do 1t.
yet MFR is no problem. Miffed....


----------



## Splave

what board


----------



## Doug2507

XP


----------



## Dum3

what board is that?

4266 for a few hours on egg,seems like hoarders took them all,no stock now


----------



## Doug2507

Sorry, xpower. Finally managed to get moving after re-enabling SA & DRAM phase. Still no 1t though. Another user has the same issue, same board but also couldn't get 1t on Asus. 3 sticks yeah, 4 no go.

Todays effort...










Spoke to a supplier about those 4266 today, they spoke to G.Skill and the answer was they aren't available and won't be for some time, even months.


----------



## Splave

AFR is flying


----------



## Dum3

Dad power,crazy work there ! Bring up the secret 2005 and 2006


----------



## coolhandluke41

E-peen (out of boredom ) all air


----------



## Dum3

Impact arrived and it loves Kingston AFR

DDR4-4000 14-19-19 1.84V

DDR4-4050 13-19-19 1.93V


----------



## rt123

Very nice.

Is the 2Dimm efficiency fixed..??


----------



## coolhandluke41

what's the point of flashing ES modules over and over again since you can't get your hands on ,I mean how long has it been ?..Kingston is a bit of a troll in my opinion


----------



## xxbassplayerxx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *coolhandluke41*
> 
> what's the point of flashing ES modules over and over again since you can't get your hands on ,I mean how long has it been ?..Kingston is a bit of a troll in my opinion


I don't think Kingston is to blame here. AFAIK we should have seen AFR before now, it may have hit some sort of delay or something.


----------



## coolhandluke41

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xxbassplayerxx*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *coolhandluke41*
> 
> what's the point of flashing ES modules over and over again since you can't get your hands on ,I mean how long has it been ?..Kingston is a bit of a troll in my opinion
> 
> 
> 
> I don't think Kingston is to blame here. AFAIK we should have seen AFR before now, it may have hit some sort of delay or something.
Click to expand...

where is MFR 3333 (HOT)-retail never happened as promised now AFR and who to blame if not Kingston ,do you see G.Skill or any other RAM MFG. that does this and providing ES samples to hand picked overclockers months before the release ,if you going to do this ,do it right before the launch

Edit;Overclockers or review samples don't matter ,if you can't deliver please don't troll


----------



## rt123

I'm with Luke on this.


----------



## IOWA

What is the best air profile for the new samsung kit? 3733 CL?? 14-13? All air i mean...


----------



## rt123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IOWA*
> 
> What is the best air profile for the new samsung kit? 3733 CL?? 14-13? All air i mean...


Some have gone as high as 4000C11. A lot of people haven't shown their cards, so the best is still an Unknown.

Speaking of new Samsung, just got a notification email

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820231955

If anyone needs it, there are not a lot.


----------



## xxbassplayerxx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *coolhandluke41*
> 
> where is MFR 3333 (HOT)-retail never happened as promised now AFR and who to blame if not Kingston ,do you see G.Skill or any other RAM MFG. that does this and providing ES samples to hand picked overclockers months before the release ,if you going to do this ,do it right before the launch
> 
> Edit;Overclockers or review samples don't matter ,if you can't deliver please don't troll


I asked Kingston for an AFR sample a few weeks ago... was politely told "not now" and that the original kits were sent out when they were expecting a different time frame for the release. I'm not sure if they're waiting to see if Hynix changes dies again or what... but I do agree it's annoying that the best kits for memory were ES only for a long time. Now that E-die is out there... it seems to be fighting for the crown.

I don't know anything about the MFR release but I can say it's unlikely that they're sending kits out to troll users who would happily buy their product. There are likely things going on behind the scenes that we're not privy to.


----------



## IOWA

With my old samsung kit 3733c15 is the best i can achive. Hope tridentz will give me a good boost but i do not know where to start.


----------



## coolhandluke41

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IOWA*
> 
> With my old samsung kit 3733c15 is the best i can achive. Hope tridentz will give me a good boost but i do not know where to start.


3733+ usually gives me bad subtimings that are hard to control and RTL goes to hell ,you have to be around 4000+ to start regaining some momentum or drop CL


----------



## Doug2507

E die is good. I'm faster with 3600c11 super tight than Aeros 4000c11. 3466c16 kit. I've got 3600's that run the same.


----------



## xxbassplayerxx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Doug2507*
> 
> E die is good. I'm faster with 3600c11 super tight than Aeros 4000c11. 3466c16 kit. I've got 3600's that run the same.


Everything else equal? Aero could just be running speeds to see what passes, i.e. no secondary/tertiary and no wazza/teaking, etc.

Shame this platform sucks for Pi right now


----------



## Doug2507

I ran on 10 64, Aero 7 64. Not sure if he had tightened sub timings tbh. I'll run the same freq/timings as he did over the weekend, tighten subs and compare. I've not had time to run at other speeds but thats the next job on the list.









That run i did was on 4 sticks and dual runs a good bit tighter on subs, and was stuck on 2t. Nvidiaforever had the same issue with cmd rate on 4 dimm, 3 dimm no problem. Must be an issue with mems as he had the same on MSI & ASUS. I've got a formula sitting on the desk i'll check with as well.

Yeah, would be a monster if it ran well on XP. Early days though....


----------



## IOWA

3600c11 is crazy, but 3466kit is supposedly a decent bin.

Can you post something?


----------



## Bullant

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Doug2507*
> 
> E die is good. I'm faster with 3600c11 super tight than Aeros 4000c11. 3466c16 kit. I've got 3600's that run the same.


I'm not sure were your faster result then aero is, on the ocf170 thread hwbot you are 3600 cl11 7m .38 aero 4000 cl11 was 7m 22.156 aeros result was quite effiencent you must of misread his result ,I think he useing teamgroup 3866 sammy-e

Unless you posted another 3600 cl11 I missed


----------



## Doug2507

Post 83 on the ocf thread before he changed to XP, wazza, 4/4. I'll ramp up the freq today and see what difference it makes, and change to dual (good bit tighter subs and 1t).







(also need to drop the into x99 for a nosey)


----------



## dhaine

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Doug2507*
> 
> E die is good. I'm faster with 3600c11 super tight than Aeros 4000c11. 3466c16 kit. I've got 3600's that run the same.


sorry to jump in but which memory can do 3600c11 exactly?







is it the gskill trident z 3466c16 ?


----------



## Dum3

Had a quick play with Samsung-E,4000c19 Trident-z and ofc Maximus 7 Impact.

Quick test on ambient and not try to lower the voltage,i have a wall around 4200 and most probably IMC is to blame,random cpu ...

DDR4-4000 15-20-20-28 1T 1.65V



DDR4-4133 15-21-21-28-1T 1.70V


----------



## Doug2507

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dhaine*
> 
> sorry to jump in but which memory can do 3600c11 exactly?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> is it the gskill trident z 3466c16 ?


Both 3466 & 3600 Ripjaws E Die. Sod paying extra for a fancy heat spreader.


----------



## Dum3

3600 C11 tried quick and worked with 1.86V,1.85V not passing tough...


----------



## IOWA

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dum3*
> 
> Had a quick play with Samsung-E,4000c19 Trident-z and ofc Maximus 7 Impact.
> 
> Quick test on ambient and not try to lower the voltage,i have a wall around 4200 and most probably IMC is to blame,random cpu ...
> 
> DDR4-4000 15-20-20-28 1T 1.65V
> 
> 
> 
> DDR4-4133 15-21-21-28-1T 1.70V


Good timings, 4000c15 is a powerful result and 1.7V is low voltage for me. Old samsungs cannot handle 3733c15 twcl9 unless you use a Very good bin.


----------



## sabishiihito

Tried OCX Tweaker for the first time, probably didn't do it right or gain any time. This was done on M8G with some Dominator 3000C14 sticks (MFR).



*EDIT* Looks like 10 second difference from a run on W7.


----------



## coolhandluke41

16gb ,1.6v (straight from bios/no OS tweaking )


----------



## Splave

^ Nices mems CHL

Working on proper comparison of which timing/freq is fastest. As CHL suggested the jump to 3866ish seems not the best better 3733 tight or 4000+ loose are better options.

For AFR Im 99% sure 3733 with proper tight timings is better than 4000+

As for AFR availability I agree it sucks, but to be honest I think MFR on ln2 is just as good for just about any bench besides XTU. You will loose maybe 10-15 points behind AFR on ln2. Atleast Kingston leaks good IC's on its 4x4gb $110 2666 Fury instead of charging $400+


----------



## tatmMRKIV

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820231979&cm_re=TridentZ-_-20-231-979-_-Product

still in stock... how many 4266 kits did they get 2?


----------



## Dum3

Further testing on Samsung E + Impact:

DDR4-3600 11-18-18-28-1T 1.88V (same volts as 3866 12-19-19)
DDR4-4000 13-20-20-28-1T 1.75V
DDR4-4133 13-21-21-28-1T 1.85V

From my quick testing,4000 C13 seems to be the sweetspot,need to further analyse this but this looks faster at first glance than either lower/tighter or higher/looser....


----------



## Doug2507

Great info!

FYI, i've just stuck the 3466 quads into x99. 3400-11-18-18-28-1t @ 1.81v. Only way is down from here, about 3420 is max. Couldn't get 1t as this freq till i played with bclk, not sure if z170 will be the same.


----------



## coolhandluke41

websmile is doing 16gb


















EDIT;finally c13..why it took me so long ?.check out V







,I think I still prefer 16gb


----------



## Doug2507

I'm starting to think i must have a seriously crap IMC on my current 6700k, there's no way mine will run 1t in quad at that speed, not even with xmp. Think i'll test on a different board before ruling it out.

He's also got a set of 3600's to test soon.


----------



## Silent Scone

Depends on the board, and obviously if the memory is capable. The system agent doesn't really scale at all above 1.35v, though


----------



## Doug2507

Yeah, mems are capable. Plugged em into x99 and no problem at 3400. tried max of 1.25sa on z170, just no joy. I'll stick them in OCF and see if its the same deal. Quite liking them on x99 though!


----------



## Silent Scone

1.25v SA may not be enough. For GSAT stability at 3866 I need 1.34v SA


----------



## Dum3

Took the board for a ride with trident-z E-die,achieved:

DDR4-4000 15-20-20-28-1T 1.65V

DDR4-4000 14-20-20-28-1T 1.65V(weird C14 and C15 same volts also no perf increase)

DDR4-4000 13-20-20-28-1T 1.75V

DDr4-4000 12-20-20-28-1T 1.95V


----------



## coolhandluke41

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> 1.25v SA may not be enough. For GSAT stability at 3866 I need 1.34v SA


we like to see it to believe it here bro







,32m for stability is fine


----------



## IOWA

@
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dum3*
> 
> Took the board for a ride with trident-z E-die,achieved:
> 
> DDR4-4000 15-20-20-28-1T 1.65V
> 
> DDR4-4000 14-20-20-28-1T 1.65V(weird C14 and C15 same volts also no perf increase)
> 
> DDR4-4000 13-20-20-28-1T 1.75V
> 
> DDr4-4000 12-20-20-28-1T 1.95V
> ]


So 4000 c13 is incredibly the sweet spot. Maybe you have already tighten up tertiary timings and you do not want to show the new profile but it would be interesting to see RTLs\IO with that kind of timings. Maybe the lack of efficiency is because the loose timings.


----------



## 636cc of fury

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IOWA*
> 
> @
> So 4000 c13 is incredibly the sweet spot. Maybe you have already tighten up tertiary timings and you do not want to show the new profile but it would be interesting to see RTLs\IO with that kind of timings. Maybe the lack of efficiency is because the loose timings.


He hasn't because his time is slow and because Allen, Bully or I haven't shown our thirds









Funny watching everyone try to figure it out, no more handouts time to put in the work for the last 10% as the profiles are 90% there.


----------



## Doug2507

^ This. I spent at least 12hrs solid on one profile, from scratch. Well worth the effort and the pissed off other half...


----------



## coolhandluke41

thirds is where the money is @ and where the fun begins..you want to have some fun and enjoy the fruit of your labor ,my 2c

EDIT; some timings are little different from board to board and what works on one mobo doesn't mean it will on another


----------



## centvalny

Back to tweak n' try with E die


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *coolhandluke41*
> 
> we like to see it to believe it here bro
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ,32m for stability is fine


Sorry I don't understand this comment? 32m isn't really a stability test. Not looking for a pointless argument, just stating a fact.


----------



## IOWA

Respecting the work for the profile, and sharing results is even greater! I can only watch for now as in eu there is only 8pack 3866 teamextreem E-die. (But I personally do not really like them)

I am using silly 3200c15 kit from corsair that barely handles 3733c15 but efficency is terrible.

Wanna try to install XP and see if something changes. Using win7 all got better and new z170ocf bios improved a lot stability with ds-samsungs.

@Silent Scone - 32M is a good mem stability test!


----------



## coolhandluke41

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *coolhandluke41*
> 
> we like to see it to believe it here bro
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ,32m for stability is fine
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry I don't understand this comment? 32m isn't really a stability test. Not looking for a pointless argument, just stating a fact.
Click to expand...

I have two overweight elephants siding next to me ,the thicker one told me that you were full of it ,can you believe that ?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IOWA*
> 
> Respecting the work for the profile, and sharing results is even greater! I can only watch for now as in eu there is only 8pack 3866 teamextreem E-die. (But I personally do not really like them)
> 
> I am using silly 3200c15 kit from corsair that barely handles 3733c15 but efficency is terrible.
> 
> Wanna try to install XP and see if something changes. Using win7 all got better and new z170ocf bios improved a lot stability with ds-samsungs.
> 
> @Silent Scone - 32M is a good mem stability test!


your "silly" kit ?..is probably far better then most of the Samsung posted lately,...will post some screene for U in a min


----------



## IOWA

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *centvalny*
> 
> Back to tweak n' try with E die
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Initial boot up, will play with terts and rtls next...


Where did you found those corsairs?









Fantastic!


----------



## Splave

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *636cc of fury*
> 
> He hasn't because his time is slow and because Allen, Bully or I haven't shown our thirds
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Funny watching everyone try to figure it out, no more handouts time to put in the work for the last 10% as the profiles are 90% there.


was waiting for you to get flamed, happy to see you didnt. keep pushing guys!


----------



## coolhandluke41

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Splave*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *636cc of fury*
> 
> He hasn't because his time is slow and because Allen, Bully or I haven't shown our thirds
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Funny watching everyone try to figure it out, no more handouts time to put in the work for the last 10% as the profiles are 90% there.
> 
> 
> 
> was waiting for you to get flamed, happy to see you didnt. keep pushing guys!
Click to expand...

if I didn't know how big off an S he could be sometimes I would


----------



## coolhandluke41

@ IOWA,here is your kit (16gb),the top square digits will affect the bottom one for efficiency,you want the bottom numbers to be as low as possible,they will also affect IO-Ls to some deg.,you need to balance both squares with RTLs for best results ,good luck


Asus have way more settings to play with so you might want to go with OCF first
DDR voltage is 1.52v

EDIT; you can beat a lot of High end Samsung kits with that kit but you have to go cold
EDIT 2; forgot to mention Latency-important


----------



## IOWA

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *coolhandluke41*
> 
> @ IOWA,here is your kit (16gb),the top square digits will affect the bottom one for efficiency,you want the bottom numbers to be as low as possible,they will also affect IO-Ls to some deg.,you need to balance both squares with RTLs for best results ,good luck
> 
> Asus have way more settings to play with so you might want to go with OCF first
> DDR voltage is 1.52v
> 
> EDIT; you can beat a lot of High end Samsung kits with that kit but you have to go cold
> EDIT 2; forgot to mention Latency-important










Tomorrow I'm going to try to improve overall efficency.

Thx.


----------



## Sam OCX

Geil White Dragon a bit late to the party. Sad, these are quite good MFR for just 70€ a pair.


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *coolhandluke41*
> 
> I have two overweight elephants siding next to me ,the thicker one told me that you were full of it ,can you believe that ?
> your "silly" kit ?..is probably far better then most of the Samsung posted lately,...will post some screene for U in a min


32M is not a stability test, that's all there is to it. It's also not even a sure fire way of testing stability, not even close. You also never replied to my last PM, easier to backdown to a question you do not understand when there are no eyes watching.

Enjoy your cliche.


----------



## Doug2507

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *coolhandluke41*
> 
> the top square digits will affect the bottom one for efficiency,you want the bottom numbers to be as low as possible,they will also affect IO-Ls to some deg.,you need to balance both squares with RTLs for best results ,good luck


So i gather screwing everything down as tightly as possible might not be the best way? I did wonder but that's pretty much the way i've done it. Started with primaries, tcwl then just went down the list one by one from twr and finished on RTL/IOL's. Is there a better practice to doing this?

(not asking for a handout, just a little teaching. Feel free to PM)


----------



## IOWA

Where can I find read only maxxmem2 test?

Do not want to burn 6700K like those 2 poor g3258...


----------



## Dum3

Let's push this further :

DDR4-4133 12-21-21-28-1T 2.05V





Need to optimise this now , too bad i am no expert but i will do my best


----------



## ssateneth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *coolhandluke41*
> 
> @ IOWA,here is your kit (16gb),the top square digits will affect the bottom one for efficiency,you want the bottom numbers to be as low as possible,they will also affect IO-Ls to some deg.,you need to balance both squares with RTLs for best results ,good luck
> 
> 
> Asus have way more settings to play with so you might want to go with OCF first
> DDR voltage is 1.52v
> 
> EDIT; you can beat a lot of High end Samsung kits with that kit but you have to go cold
> EDIT 2; forgot to mention Latency-important


I don't know why people think the memtweakit efficiency score means anything. In fact, memtweakit scores extremely heavily against having a higher trefi timing (DRAM refresh interval, 11440 in the picture quoted), but having a higher trefi significantly improves latency, and you get better read/write/copy performance across the board (with memory controller allowing, of course). The DRAM Ref Cycle time goes hand in hand with the TREFI timing, and more or less denotes how much time your RAM is inaccessible because it is getting its cells power recharged.

278/11440 = 2.78% inaccessible time.

On my platform, 32767 is 100% stable and seems to be the max.

278/32767 = 0.85% inaccessible time, so about 2% better numbers across the board.

Your mileage may vary. Maybe skylake allows 65535, or some other large number. Can also reduce DRAM ref cycle, if possible. May get some strange freezes though.


----------



## coolhandluke41

2930,....2800c10-13-13-28 just a bit slower


----------



## tatmMRKIV

4266 in stock, got mine.
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=20-231-956


----------



## coolhandluke41

4400c19 should be next ..hope


----------



## tatmMRKIV

just a heads up since they sold out so quickly before. I'll shut up now.


----------



## coolhandluke41

salty


----------



## 636cc of fury

HOT 2015 pretesting fail.



http://imgur.com/weQdEeC



air king setup, Corsair AIO keeping temps in check.


----------



## xxbassplayerxx

Little toasty there lol


----------



## IOWA

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tatmMRKIV*
> 
> 4266 in stock, got mine.
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=20-231-956


Too pricy, really. More than 500$ for 8GB of ram is out of mind for me.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *636cc of fury*
> 
> HOT 2015 pretesting fail.
> 
> air king setup, Corsair AIO keeping temps in check.


4200c12 with normal watercooling is a really solid result.

Nice!


----------



## coolhandluke41

^^^ 1600x2= ?


----------



## IOWA

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *coolhandluke41*
> 
> ^^^ 1600x2= ?












Sorry, misread from CellPhone.


----------



## Splave

Gddr5 haha


----------



## xxbassplayerxx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *coolhandluke41*
> 
> ^^^ 1600x2= ?


16001600 of course.


----------



## coolhandluke41

Skills (3600) on X99


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *coolhandluke41*
> 
> Skills (3600) on X99


say's 3333Mhz so you using a 3600Mhz kit but at 3333Mhz?


----------



## xxbassplayerxx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> say's 3333Mhz so you using a 3600Mhz kit but at 3333Mhz?


Seems that way!


----------



## coolhandluke41

yes D-die ,so I'm pretty sure you can obtain 3333 c11 with E-die on Champion ..to bad we couldn't get tCCD option in bios from Gigabyte


----------



## xxbassplayerxx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *coolhandluke41*
> 
> yes D-die ,so I'm pretty sure you can obtain 3333 c11 with E-die on Champion ..to bad we couldn't get tCCD option in bios from Gigabyte


Did anyone try? Possible that it's just named something else?


----------



## Doug2507

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *coolhandluke41*
> 
> yes D-die ,so I'm pretty sure you can obtain 3333 c11 with E-die on Champion ..to bad we couldn't get tCCD option in bios from Gigabyte


Ive already done 3400c11 e die @1.8v. Only had a couple of hours on x99 so need to go back to see if itll go past 3400.


----------



## coolhandluke41

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xxbassplayerxx*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *coolhandluke41*
> 
> yes D-die ,so I'm pretty sure you can obtain 3333 c11 with E-die on Champion ..to bad we couldn't get tCCD option in bios from Gigabyte
> 
> 
> 
> Did anyone try? Possible that it's just named something else?
Click to expand...

no,Giga doesn't have tCCD option in bios I already talk to Sofo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Doug2507*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *coolhandluke41*
> 
> yes D-die ,so I'm pretty sure you can obtain 3333 c11 with E-die on Champion ..to bad we couldn't get tCCD option in bios from Gigabyte
> 
> 
> 
> Ive already done 3400c11 e die @1.8v. Only had a couple of hours on x99 so need to go back to see if itll go past 3400.
Click to expand...

which motherboard ,quad ,screene ?.NVM ,..E-Die


----------



## Doug2507

Yeah, e. Champ/quad.


----------



## IOWA

Arrived G.SKILL 3733c17 TRIDENTZ kit. 2x4gb. Out of the box, one module is COMPLETELY DEAD, not even bios.








Other module second boot easy 4000c12 pre-prepared (by me) profile, 2V on ocf.

4000c11 booted in normal w7 64 2.15V but unstable.
Latest nick's bios, cranked up to 2.3 and even lowered to 3900 but no significant stability gains.

I am literally desperate, hate to say but this time G.SKILL failed me. Nearly 300eu for 8gb and product does not even work, i thought these kit were pre-tested but now I do not know what to think.

Now i will have to wait weeks for another kit... I wish I would have bought teamextreem 3866c18, at least I know someone tested them before selling.

So: 3733 is average high bin with good potential but the best stuff is inside higher end kit.

300eu burned in average broken kit.


----------



## coolhandluke41

return it and get replacement


----------



## IOWA

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *coolhandluke41*
> 
> return it and get replacement


Ain't easy. In europe there are no high bin tridentz kits and return in US is fairly expensive. I have already super paid the f-ing 8gigs of memory, hope to find a good solution with G.SKILL.


----------



## Doug2507

3466 kits (and 3600) can be found in EU usually..... (and cheaper!)


----------



## Dum3

I made XMP simulations for 4133 19-25 kit,4200 kit and 4266 scenarios with my 4000 c19 Trident-Z.

My kit is a little bit uneven but still good,for example one module requires 1.95 for 4000 c12 super tight and one 1.9,both require trcd-trp 20 tough.

So DDR4- 4133 19-25-25-45 -2T 1.4V specs was very easy to clear,no problems at all,ran memtest for a few hours.
DDR4- 4200 19-26-26-46-2T 1.4V spec was only cleared by the better module,the worser one needed about 0.03-0.04 more for complete stability.
DDR4- 4266 19-26-26-46-2T 1.4V spec was cleared at 1.48 by better one and 1.52 by worst.

Judging from these i can say that 4133-4200 bins are not worth the money since they are most likely 4266 rejects.4266 kit should give excellent results in bencing high speed-low cas at least,i have no idea how trcd-trp will be tough.

Now the interesting thing will be the 4400-kit if it will arrive,not sure how many cpu's will clear that spec on normal conditions but given samsung e-die relative linear scaling there will be lots of interesting high-speed results


----------



## IOWA

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dum3*
> 
> I made XMP simulations for 4133 19-25 kit,4200 kit and 4266 scenarios with my 4000 c19 Trident-Z.
> 
> My kit is a little bit uneven but still good,for example one module requires 1.95 for 4000 c12 super tight and one 1.9,both require trcd-trp 20 tough.
> 
> So DDR4- 4133 19-25-25-45 -2T 1.4V specs was very easy to clear,no problems at all,ran memtest for a few hours.
> DDR4- 4200 19-26-26-46-2T 1.4V spec was only cleared by the better module,the worser one needed about 0.03-0.04 more for complete stability.
> DDR4- 4266 19-26-26-46-2T 1.4V spec was cleared at 1.48 by better one and 1.52 by worst.
> 
> Judging from these i can say that 4133-4200 bins are not worth the money since they are most likely 4266 rejects.4266 kit should give excellent results in bencing high speed-low cas at least,i have no idea how trcd-trp will be tough.
> 
> Now the interesting thing will be the 4400-kit if it will arrive,not sure how many cpu's will clear that spec on normal conditions but given samsung e-die relative linear scaling there will be lots of interesting high-speed results


WOW

I did exactley the same thing, only with one module. Easy first boot 4000 19-25-25-38 1.33V, 4133 19-26-26-38 1.35V and 4266 19-26-26-38 1.38V.

I am a little suspicious now....


----------



## Dum3

Mem stable?


----------



## funsoul

Asrock z97 ocf arrived so going to start air binning psc. What speed, voltage, timings and subtimings should I shoot for? Thinking 2600-2666, 8-12-8-1 with 1.75? Any guidance would be much appreciated.

Tia!


----------



## Dum3

Load 2666 psc tight profile 8-12-8,set trrsr 4 ,tcwl 6,apply 1.85V and see what's up.


----------



## IOWA

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dum3*
> 
> Mem stable?


Unusefoul but stable. Single channel is useless an I think requires less voltage than dual.

Spi 8M ( do not want to spend much time with this) closed with all the above settings but of course terrible times.

Cannot go higher than 4266 though, but it is my fault as i do not properly understand where to change the 1.25x 1.66x


----------



## Dum3

I was testing XMP stable ,i mean memtest stable for couple of hours to replicate some of higher kits specs


----------



## funsoul

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dum3*
> 
> Load 2666 psc tight profile 8-12-8,set trrsr 4 ,tcwl 6,apply 1.85V and see what's up.


Hiya Dum3!
Thanks! Will give that a shot and report back!


----------



## Koniakki

Hey guys, I found some time and took my 2400CL15 [email protected] Finally.









I had tried before about a week a quick dirty [email protected] but I was unsuccessful. I had tried even CL17-18 iirc.
(I must have had some settings really, really wrong then).

Any recommendations on the settings? How do they look? I also tried booting with 1.34v but its a no go.
I tried using 1.35v but gave me the first Memtest error at 15-20%. After using 1.36v all seems stable.

Also is 1.36v safe enough for 24/7? Temps for sticks as reported in HWMonitor as about 33-35'C max. Usually 29-30'C.

I'm just a bit concerned about the voltage tbh. I know its common sense since almost all [email protected]+ are using 1.35v and more,
but I would prefer some user feedback better.









Should I tighten the timings a bit more, like secondary etc?


----------



## Kimir

Up to 1.45v is safe for DDR4 from what Intel says, so yeah you are more than safe.


----------



## Koniakki

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kimir*
> 
> Up to 1.45v is safe for DDR4 from what Intel says, so yeah you are more than safe.


Thank you Kimir.









How about the timings anyone? Any recommendation/advises?


----------



## funsoul

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dum3*
> 
> Load 2666 psc tight profile 8-12-8,set trrsr 4 ,tcwl 6,apply 1.85V and see what's up.


Which one is trrsr?

First stick of 7 misc sticks to pass spi32 (3 other pi's make it to windows but won't pass spi)


----------



## Noxinite

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *funsoul*
> 
> Which one is trrsr?
> 
> First stick of 7 misc sticks to pass spi32 (3 other pi's make it to windows but won't pass spi)


He means tRDRD (I think) on OCF - the PSC tight profile starts with it at 6. If not well it's important for certain benchmarks.


----------



## 636cc of fury

All @ air AFR 1.8v, quick run on retail 4 dimm OCF with P1.50 bios.

4.5


http://imgur.com/68k83vM



4.0


http://imgur.com/eAgczSb



You guys ready to see what the two dimmer can do







?


----------



## IOWA

What type of ICs mounts Ripjaws 3600C17 kit? Same as new tridentz or are only high binned "old" samsung?

I am using the other 6700K of mine in a "gaming" machine and noticed that if I put the dimms in the yellow slots the z170OCF cannot handle even the mem XMP limiting the speed to 2800MHz, is it normal\possible?? (1.44 bios)


----------



## rt123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *636cc of fury*
> 
> All @ air AFR 1.8v, quick run on retail 4 dimm OCF with P1.50 bios.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 4.5
> 
> 
> http://imgur.com/68k83vM
> 
> 
> 
> 4.0
> 
> 
> http://imgur.com/eAgczSb
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *You guys ready to see what the two dimmer can do
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> * ?


Sure, been waiting a while.









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IOWA*
> 
> What type of ICs mounts Ripjaws 3600C17 kit? Same as new tridentz or are only high binned "old" samsung?


All of the new Gskill kits are in transition to being switched to E-die, AFAIK.


----------



## IOWA

Maybe today I will have them home to test... Hope they are E-die. 3200 tridentz they sent me was regular D-die.


----------



## funsoul

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Noxinite*
> 
> He means tRDRD (I think) on OCF - the PSC tight profile starts with it at 6. If not well it's important for certain benchmarks.


Thanks Noxinite!

Will set trdrd=4 and re-run the sticks that have been able to pass so far.


----------



## Asmola

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IOWA*
> 
> What type of ICs mounts Ripjaws 3600C17 kit? Same as new tridentz or are only high binned "old" samsung?


Like rt123 said, atleast all new 3466+ MHz kit's should be with E-die, my 3466 CL16 and 3600 CL17 kits are on the way, i will get 3466 before weekend and confirm then.


----------



## IOWA

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Asmola*
> 
> Like rt123 said, atleast all new 3466+ MHz kit's should be with E-die, my 3466 CL16 and 3600 CL17 kits are on the way, i will get 3466 before weekend and confirm then.


You cannot go far without having E-die or at least with air cooling


----------



## IOWA

So, ripj 3600c17kit cannot go like tridentZ. Can boot 4000c16.20.20 but no good stability.

Quick test showed 3600c13 tcwl 8







32M pass, not able to complete 32M 3733 with same 3600 settings.

Good kit of high bin D-die.

Ah, 2V for all the testing.


----------



## Asmola

New kits should have made with E-die, but we will see are they and how those low bins overclock.


----------



## funsoul

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *funsoul*
> 
> Thanks Noxinite!
> 
> Will set trdrd=4 and re-run the sticks that have been able to pass so far.


Re-tested the 3 sticks that passed with the wrong trdrd setting, all pass spi32 without issue.

Since a lot of my bios settings are at default, thinking that a few more sticks could pass if I get the settings right.

Any ideas?
tia!


----------



## Noxinite

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *funsoul*
> 
> Re-tested the 3 sticks that passed with the wrong trdrd setting, all pass spi32 without issue.
> 
> Since a lot of my bios settings are at default, thinking that a few more sticks could pass if I get the settings right.
> 
> Any ideas?
> tia!


You running the "SuperPi 32M Air" profile? If so I don't think there's anything else you need to change for 32M. Try playing with the SA + IOA/D voltages to find the sweet spot for your IMC.


----------



## funsoul

Thanks again Noxinite!

Hmmm...don't see that profile (so am definitely not using it yet). Know of a good resource/guide for figuring out the best sa/ioa/d voltages for my imc? Running the z97 ocf with a pretty solid g3258.


----------



## moorhen2

Had my RMA replacement kit today, only taken a month, lol, sent back a 3300mhz Hynix IC kit, received a Sammy IC kit, I think Gskill must be using mostly Samsung IC's now.


----------



## funsoul

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Noxinite*
> 
> You running the "SuperPi 32M Air" profile? If so I don't think there's anything else you need to change for 32M. Try playing with the SA + IOA/D voltages to find the sweet spot for your IMC.


Used the spi 32 air profile. No miracles, of course, but did get one more stick to pass at 2666 8-12-8 tight with trdrd=4, tcwl=6 and 1.85v.

Figure next steps are see how much the best 3-4 sticks can tighten and/or reduce voltage, see if the 'rejects' can do 2600 tight and start binning all the lower speed sticks at 2400?


----------



## Devildog83

Probably a simple question for the RAM genius's in here but I have G-Skill Rip Jaws V 2800 RAM and when I set the XMP it won't run or if it does boot is unstable. Does this indicate that I need more voltage to run at that speed or looser timings, or even both? It auto sets at 1.25v - 15 16 16 35.

What should I expect safe max volts to be?


----------



## rt123

No genious, but

You need more Dram voltage.
Max safe for 24/7 is 1.45V, shouldn't need that much for XMP.


----------



## coolhandluke41

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *coolhandluke41*
> 
> Skills (3600*D-Die) on X99
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## xxbassplayerxx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Devildog83*
> 
> Probably a simple question for the RAM genius's in here but I have G-Skill Rip Jaws V 2800 RAM and when I set the XMP it won't run or if it does boot is unstable. Does this indicate that I need more voltage to run at that speed or looser timings, or even both? It auto sets at 1.25v - 15 16 16 35.
> 
> What should I expect safe max volts to be?


Are you running the most recent BIOS? In the early stages, every revision can benefit memory timings.


----------



## Devildog83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xxbassplayerxx*
> 
> Are you running the most recent BIOS? In the early stages, every revision can benefit memory timings.


Yes I am. Thanks for the response.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rt123*
> 
> No genious, but
> 
> You need more Dram voltage.
> Max safe for 24/7 is 1.45V, shouldn't need that much for XMP.


Thanks, I set it to 1.35 and got 2800 pretty easily. The timings are very loose right now though as with this bios there doesn't seem to be direct control of the basic timings. You have 4 choices like best stability, best performance. It's a Gigabyte Z170 Gaming 7. I will keep searching to see if I can directly change each of the basic timings. Thanks again for the response.


----------



## xxbassplayerxx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Devildog83*
> 
> Yes I am. Thanks for the response.
> Thanks, I set it to 1.35 and got 2800 pretty easily. The timings are very loose right now though as with this bios there doesn't seem to be direct control of the basic timings. You have 4 choices like best stability, best performance. It's a Gigabyte Z170 Gaming 7. I will keep searching to see if I can directly change each of the basic timings. Thanks again for the response.


it should have a section where it says memory timing mode, choose manual, and then you will be able to set your timings. It may not be that exact phrasing, my board is not hooked up right now.


----------



## Devildog83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xxbassplayerxx*
> 
> it should have a section where it says memory timing mode, choose manual, and then you will be able to set your timings. It may not be that exact phrasing, my board is not hooked up right now.


I found it, you go under sub-channel A and you can change them. This stuff doesn't even close to run the 15,15,15,35 1.25v 2800 as advertised. 18, 16, 16, 35 2T @ 1.35v seemed pretty good @ 2800.


----------



## xxbassplayerxx

You'll definitely need to do some tweaking. 2800 C18 is pretty terrible, IMO. My Giga BIOS had no problem doing 3200 15-17-17 @ 1.40V. Is C18 the lowest CAS you could get to boot? What kind of SA voltages are you giving?


----------



## Devildog83

Don
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xxbassplayerxx*
> 
> You'll definitely need to do some tweaking. 2800 C18 is pretty terrible, IMO. My Giga BIOS had no problem doing 3200 15-17-17 @ 1.40V. Is C18 the lowest CAS you could get to boot? What kind of SA voltages are you giving?


Don't know SA voltage. I am still kinda working on it right now.


----------



## moorhen2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Devildog83*
> 
> Don
> Don't know SA voltage. I am still kinda working on it right now.


SA = system agent voltage, ie VSA will need adjusting, and the amount will depend on the IMC, and remember, xmp will make adjustments to other settings as well.


----------



## Devildog83

Just had a thought, can you set the XMP and still manually set the Voltage to what you need or is it locked on when you set the XMP?


----------



## moorhen2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Devildog83*
> 
> Just had a thought, can you set the XMP and still manually set the Voltage to what you need or is it locked on when you set the XMP?


You can manually set the voltage of course, but I would not use xmp in the first place.


----------



## Sam OCX

Tested the 2800C14 Savage the other day.

 

The MHz/volt quality is very good, but handling of the kit is a nightmare. No idea why, but I get lots of random 55-codes at POST on both ASUS and MSI.


----------



## CL3P20

funny looking PCB layout on those.. & tWCL 13  .. nice low volts though.


----------



## sabishiihito

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CL3P20*
> 
> funny looking PCB layout on those.. & tWCL 13
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .. nice low volts though.


I think that's the same PCB that is used on all of those HyperX AFR engineering samples out there.


----------



## funsoul

Finished getting through the first binning/testing passs of a lot of my ddr3 psc sticks. The idea is to determine the keepers from the ones to sell. Figure I should test everything, though as overclocked ddr3 with oc screenies should be worth at least $1 or $2 more per stick (man the price of ddr3 has dropped like crazy in the past 4-6 weeks!)

Some results:

2400 pi-
1) pass at 2666 tight, 8-12-8 @ 1.85, psc 2666 profile, trdrd=4, twcl=4, spi32 profile off
2) pass at 2666 tight, 8-12-8 @ 1.85, psc 2666 profile, trdrd=4, twcl=4, spi32 profile off

2300 pi-
1) pass at 2666 tight, 8-12-8 @ 1.85, psc 2666 profile, trdrd=4, twcl=4, spi32 profile off
2) pass at 2666 tight, 8-12-8 @ 1.85, psc 2666 profile, trdrd=4, twcl=4, spi32 profile enabled
3) would not pass, tested down to 2400 @ 1.85v, spi32 profile enabled
4) pass at 2600 tight, 8-12-8 @ 1.85, psc 2600 profile, trdrd=4, twcl=4, spi32 profile enabled
5) pass at 2400, psc 2400 preset, 1.85v, trdrd=4, twcl=4, spi32 profile enabled
6) pass at 2600 tight, 8-12-8 @ 1.85, psc 2600 profile, trdrd=4, twcl=4, spi32 profile enabled
7) pass at 2600 tight, 8-12-8 @ 1.85, psc 2600 profile, trdrd=4, twcl=4, spi32 profile enabled
8) pass at 2600 tight, 8-12-8 @ 1.78, psc 2600 profile, trdrd=4, twcl=4, spi32 profile enabled, would not post with 1.83v+
9) pass at 2600 tight, 8-12-8 @ 1.85, psc 2600 profile, trdrd=4, twcl=4, spi32 profile enabled

2133 perfect storm-
1) pass at 2400 8-10-7 @ 1.85v, psc 2400 profile, trdrd=4, twcl=4, spi32 profile enabled
2) pass at 2400 8-10-7 @ 1.85v, psc 2400 profile, trdrd=4, twcl=4, spi32 profile enabled
3) pass at 2400 8-10-7 @ 1.85v, psc 2400 profile, trdrd=4, twcl=4, spi32 profile enabled

2133 ripjaws z-
1) would not pass 2400 with 1.85v
2) would not pass 2666 with 1.88v, to be re-tested for 2600, 2400

2000 geil evo2-
1) pass at 2400 8-10-7 @ 1.85v, psc 2400 profile, , trdrd=4, twcl=4, spi32 profile enabled
2) pass at 2666 tight, 8-12-8 @ 1.85, psc 2666 profile, trdrd=4, twcl=4, spi32 profile enabled

1600 pi-
1) would not pass 2400 with 1.85-1.92v
2) would not pass 2400 with 1.88v

1600 mushkin-
1) would not pass 2400 with 1.75-1.88v
2) would not pass 2400 with 1.75-1.88v


----------



## coolhandluke41

I guess c14 can be quick




Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## Asmola

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dum3*
> 
> Took the board for a ride with trident-z E-die,achieved:
> 
> DDR4-4000 15-20-20-28-1T 1.65V
> 
> DDR4-4000 14-20-20-28-1T 1.65V(weird C14 and C15 same volts also no perf increase)
> 
> DDR4-4000 13-20-20-28-1T 1.75V
> 
> DDr4-4000 12-20-20-28-1T 1.95V


How much SA and VCCIO voltage needed for those? Just got my Ripjaws V 3466 CL16 kit, these should be with E-die too, atleast they are new batch 1541A500. Havent tested these yet.


----------



## Dum3

Left AUTO,they had 1.25 VCCIO and 1.30 VCCSA if i remember correctly


----------



## Asmola

I think i was lucky to get Ripjaws V 3466 CL16 kit with E-die.







Just random run for low clock 3DMark 11 phys competion and desided to test superpi too with these settings.


----------



## xxbassplayerxx

Where is this low clock competition happening?


----------



## Asmola

I maintained quick 3DMark 11 Phys low clock (4GHz +/- 20MHz, 4 cores) challenge last weekend for finnish users. I did not had time to test these mems at weekend, so currently trying to beat winners score 10135 phys points.


----------



## ihog6hog

For G.Skill with Trident-Z or Rivjaws-V , Please try buy Lot 2015 Sep onwards. you will get Samsung E-Die.

G.Skill Ripjaws V 3200C16 2x4G 2015 Sep = E-Die

http://www.mx7.com/view2/yH0tKMystaGpcJjb

http://www.mx7.com/view2/yGYbamGUXTGhKT7M


----------



## moorhen2

Well does that mean the replacement Ripjaw4 3300 cl16 I just received are E-Die, 2015 Oct on the labels. ??


----------



## ihog6hog

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *moorhen2*
> 
> Well does that mean the replacement Ripjaw4 3300 cl16 I just received are E-Die, 2015 Oct on the labels. ??


Not sure for Ripjaws4 , But i think that's = E-Die too.


----------



## moorhen2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ihog6hog*
> 
> Not sure for Ripjaws4 , But i think that's = E-Die too.


Many thanks, appreciated.







Question, what is the benefit of E-Die ic's may I ask. ??


----------



## Asmola

Just ordered second Ripjaws V kit, this time 3600 CL17, it will be 2015 Oct too, asked before ordered. I hope they are with E-die too. These are my 3466 CL16 Ripjaws V kit, made also 2015 Oct.



Unable to get tRDWR_sg/dg work @ 11 that almost every kit with E-die does, any idea what is limiting? :O


----------



## coolhandluke41

great post ihog6hog







,Thanks

Edit;OP updated


----------



## Sam OCX

I had September-made (week 1537) 3466C16, they were D-die.
I think G.Skill have started using E-die from week 1538+, depending on the model.


----------



## xxbassplayerxx

As you can see in the image above, E-die are much smaller chips and have more space between. You can just peak under the heatspreaders to see


----------



## 636cc of fury

little more AFR testing @ LN2

5Ghz


http://imgur.com/sI9rhqM



6.2 / 6.0 / 3950 c11


http://imgur.com/Fgs95pZ



ps there not retail yet.


----------



## coolhandluke41

B-Die/Air soon boyzz ..just have to wait a bit longer









posted on FB by Nick Shih


----------



## rt123

*B-die*..? Whatttttt...?
Very impressive tRCD & tRP. But 2T.









Also, 16GB, I would assume DS (







), but that part number is for an 8GB(2x4GB set).

I am blind







, in the pic, its shows, its an 8GB module. DS is finally here.

Edit:- Read below.


----------



## xxbassplayerxx

3733 12-13-13









Why did I just buy E-die Samsung


----------



## marmott

Samsung B-die is a 8Gbit chip, so either 8GB or 16GB modules with it.


----------



## rt123

Thanks for the clarification.








+Rep.

DS will happen, one day it will happen.









Its quite surprising that even though the density has gotten higher, the OC ability doesn't seem to have diminished.


----------



## coolhandluke41

this are SS @ 1.65v
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xxbassplayerxx*
> 
> 3733 12-13-13
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why did I just buy E-die Samsung


lol..you waited and waited ..and ..,btw I should have my E-Die kit by tomorrow ..already have my RMA return label printed out


----------



## xxbassplayerxx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *coolhandluke41*
> 
> this are SS @ 1.65v
> I should have my E-Die kit by tomorrow ..already have my RMA return label printed out


My 3600 kit is arriving any minute... But those sticks are just insane timings are just insane


----------



## coolhandluke41

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xxbassplayerxx*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *coolhandluke41*
> 
> this are SS @ 1.65v
> I should have my E-Die kit by tomorrow ..already have my RMA return label printed out
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My 3600 kit is arriving any minute... But those sticks are just insane timings are just insane
Click to expand...

yeah ,this Samsung look like the real deal ,2xDIMM boards will have a blast


----------



## lightsout

Lol you guys really are RAM addicts. So I know this is more of a benching thing. But do you guys have a preferred stability test for OC'd RAM?

Should I just stick with Prime or?


----------



## xxbassplayerxx

Wow... still not double sided


----------



## Kimir

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lightsout*
> 
> Lol you guys really are RAM addicts. So I know this is more of a benching thing. But do you guys have a preferred stability test for OC'd RAM?
> 
> Should I just stick with Prime or?


HCI memtest, Google Stressapptest on Linux.


----------



## lightsout

Thanks. I'm a Linux noon but have used memtest. Wasn't sure if it was good for over clocks.


----------



## coolhandluke41

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lightsout*
> 
> Lol you guys really are RAM addicts. So I know this is more of a benching thing. But do you guys have a preferred stability test for OC'd RAM?
> 
> Should I just stick with Prime or?


Hyper PI 0.99b
MemTest 4.0 or 4.1

http://forums.tweaktown.com/gigabyte/30530-latest-overclocking-programs-system-info-benchmarking-stability-tools.html


----------



## rt123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *coolhandluke41*
> 
> yeah ,this Samsung look like the real deal ,2xDIMM boards will have a blast


But 2T....


----------



## coolhandluke41

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rt123*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *coolhandluke41*
> 
> yeah ,this Samsung look like the real deal ,2xDIMM boards will have a blast
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But 2T....
Click to expand...

it will be 1T


----------



## rt123

Was just skeptical, if the sticks could do it or not. Thanks for clearing that up.


----------



## xxbassplayerxx

First DDR4 runs on SOC Force. Very little tweaking, dirty OS, and haven't touched tertiaries... all auto.

3333 MFR @ 1.50V. At 3333 they'll function up to 1.58V.

Board would not boot to save it's life with tWCL = 9. RTL and IOL are auto... got 55 any time I tried to manually tweak them. tWTR_L was set at 10 but boots at 12. Lots of stuff to work out.


----------



## 636cc of fury

B-Die ftw!


----------



## lilchronic

So whats the word on the Z170 OC Formula Micro atx. I'm patiently waiting.


----------



## lightsout

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *coolhandluke41*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *lightsout*
> 
> Lol you guys really are RAM addicts. So I know this is more of a benching thing. But do you guys have a preferred stability test for OC'd RAM?
> 
> Should I just stick with Prime or?
> 
> 
> 
> Hyper PI 0.99b
> MemTest 4.0 or 4.1
> 
> http://forums.tweaktown.com/gigabyte/30530-latest-overclocking-programs-system-info-benchmarking-stability-tools.html
Click to expand...

Great link thanks, so you think Hyper PI is a good for stability? WOuld be awesome but I am expecting something to have to be ran for hours.


----------



## coolhandluke41

old D-die rocks







..will see how good is this 3466 E-Die kit
(W7 no tweaking )


testing E-Die same timings 3733/ .3v less (single )


----------



## Kimir

I'd try some Trident Z on my X99, but they aren't really available here yet.
Can't complain about my Predator tho, I'm sure some will do with lower voltage, but that's rock stable setting so there is that.
with "daily" core/cache

And bench core/cache


Did that too, had to drop to C16 since I wanted to stay with 1.45v max set in bios or it would fail training


I'm sure there is improvement possible, but I know nothing.


----------



## xxbassplayerxx

Does the board you're using have a memory training voltage? That may help you get past that









You could also raise DRAM voltage and BCLK in Windows to get a bit more out of them.


----------



## Kimir

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xxbassplayerxx*
> 
> Does the board you're using have a memory training voltage? That may help you get past that
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You could also raise DRAM voltage and BCLK in Windows to get a bit more out of them.


Yeah I think the DRAM eventual voltage is the training voltage on the Rampage V Extreme. I always set it equal to the DRAM voltage or a notch higher. How much voltage Hynix can take for some quick bench safely on air already? I gotta try getting 3300 again


----------



## coolhandluke41

3466 E-Die/Oct. batch..wish I had all 4 working (one module came in DOA)



Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## 636cc of fury

E-Die @ air
i3 6320 @ AIO
3970 12-20-20-28 tight



http://imgur.com/C4Hy9hW


----------



## tatmMRKIV

really gotta send back the 4266 kit?


----------



## coolhandluke41

it turns out , single module I thought was DOA from 3466 kit is actually just very uneven and need it .05 more then the rest ,made few *16GB* runs before packing


----------



## Unknownm

upgraded to 2400mhz kit, Corsair Vengeance Red 11-13-13-31-2T @ 1.65v



Took XMP profile timings and pre-set them manually in BIOS, disabled XMP profile and applied

2400Mhz: 10-12-12-34-1T. Passes memtest

2600Mhz: 11-13-13-34-2T passes memtest

2666Mhz: 11-13-13-34-2T, Fails

Final choice is 2400Mhz - 1T and lower CAS


----------



## CL3P20

Try 11-15-15


----------



## Unknownm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CL3P20*
> 
> Try 11-15-15


wow. 11-15-15 I was able to POST 2800Mhz, passes memtest.

It won't post 2933Mhz with 11-15-15 or 12-15-15 or 11-16-16. Should I try lowing timings?


----------



## funsoul

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *coolhandluke41*
> 
> B-Die/Air soon boyzz ..just have to wait a bit longer
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> posted on FB by Nick Shih


These seem wicked. Any update on availability of these or other b-die? A few weeks away from benching z170ocf/6700k, still trying to figure out the best sticks to snag.


----------



## IOWA

What sort of magic is this?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *funsoul*
> 
> These seem wicked. Any update on availability of these or other b-die? A few weeks away from benching z170ocf/6700k, still trying to figure out the best sticks to snag.


----------



## funsoul

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IOWA*
> 
> What sort of magic is this?


Yeah...sorry...hangover from my years in the Boston area. Wicked is used as an intensifier (like doch in german). Example usage: That cah (car but with boston accent) was wicked awesome!


----------



## xxbassplayerxx

@funsoul, we're still waiting to find out if they really perform according to their timings. They may be able to have extremely tight primaries but be stuck with crazy slow secondaries/tertiaries. Time will tell!


----------



## coolhandluke41

Nick was running them @ 2T since ,according to him it was giving better efficiency ,they will run 1T np
EDIT ;low tRCD is what makes them shine and as I keep saying 16gb










@ xplayerx ..how's 3600kit ?


----------



## 636cc of fury

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *coolhandluke41*
> 
> Nick was running them @ 2T since ,according to him it was giving him better efficiency ,they will run 1T np
> EDIT ;low tRCD is what makes them shine and as I keep saying 16gb


Will let you know when I get his set







hahaha I wonder why 2T is faster seems insane but I have seen weirder before.


----------



## coolhandluke41

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *636cc of fury*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *coolhandluke41*
> 
> Nick was running them @ 2T since ,according to him it was giving him better efficiency ,they will run 1T np
> EDIT ;low tRCD is what makes them shine and as I keep saying 16gb
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Will let you know when I get his set
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hahaha I wonder why 2T is faster seems insane but I have seen weirder before.
Click to expand...

I will know when I get mine


----------



## funsoul

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *636cc of fury*
> 
> Will let you know when I get his set
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hahaha I wonder why 2T is faster seems insane but I have seen weirder before.


Apologies for OT but your avatar makes me laugh every time I see it 636cc of fury. Talk about feelin' groovy hehe


----------



## xxbassplayerxx

Seems good so far. Was out of town over the weekend so I only go to spend a little bit of time with it so far. Hoping to get more time this evening.


----------



## coolhandluke41

^^ E-die is way more forgiving then D-die ,you will have fun


----------



## rt123

And when can I get mine...?






























Gskill site seems to have added SKU till 3600, but no 4133 yet.


----------



## coolhandluke41

you have to wait for retail just like me and others.. not so special ppl


----------



## xxbassplayerxx

Why not this one?

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820231955&cm_re=g.skill_4133-_-20-231-955-_-Product

I ordered the 3600 from Newegg last week and it was October 2015 batch: E-Die.


----------



## coolhandluke41

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xxbassplayerxx*
> 
> Why not this one?
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820231955&cm_re=g.skill_4133-_-20-231-955-_-Product
> 
> I ordered the 3600 from Newegg last week and it was October 2015 batch: E-Die.


I don't like how G.Skill bins this Samsung ,..why not this instead

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820144858

EDIT;BTW ..(E-die) 3733 kit is capable of 4000c12


----------



## rt123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *coolhandluke41*
> 
> you have to wait for retail just like me and others.. not so special ppl











I know.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xxbassplayerxx*
> 
> Why not this one?
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820231955&cm_re=g.skill_4133-_-20-231-955-_-Product
> 
> I ordered the 3600 from Newegg last week and it was October 2015 batch: E-Die.


I meant B-die bro.
E-die seems to be everywhere, not limited to Gskill anymore.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk


----------



## coolhandluke41

G.Skill just lowered price on high end kits...(some close to $90 )


----------



## KaRtA82

Which TridentZ are best bin? Price wise vs performance that is.

My thinking is 3733c17 kit is a tough one, compared to 3866 due to tRCD. Rest are good because if speed, but to me looks a bit more like marketing fluff, little more volts, could hit same second/third timings? Or am I way off the mark.

Thinking of offloading my D-Die 3466 kit for E.


----------



## xxbassplayerxx

Honestly... I think the best move is to buy as many 3200 kits as possible and bin the hell out of them


----------



## tatmMRKIV

Jeez these hs just fall right off of these 4266 sticks
First one literally did. I was installing it to test to make sure it wasnt doa and the top half flopped off


----------



## xxbassplayerxx

Do they go back on easily?


----------



## coolhandluke41

let see them fly tatmMRKIV !


----------



## tatmMRKIV

they should go back on easily. I didn't break anything. I didn't take the other side off. The tape didn't come apart. They weren't pressed on really at all. if it had been it would be a bit problematic but it wasn't. (Like I won't be desinking my 3733 sticks)

I am doing a little testing now.
c15 tRCD20 4000 @ 1.69v just passed on one stick. failed on the other after loop 4-5. but I swapped slots since then as failed to post at first.(paper towel in the slot no doubt)

anyways. I have 2 3733 sticks also so I am gonna do a quick bin and have some fun

I was able to get one of the 3733 sticks to play around a little at c11 4000 2v both booted into windows so I kept them. but no 32m runs on them yet

Anyone bin CPU IMCs, yet? I got a handful of 4.8 chips I need to start eliminating


----------



## coolhandluke41

(3733 kit/Impact) 4000c12 req. 2.05v iirc for 32M..don't be shy


----------



## tatmMRKIV

I won't be. FYI from what i heard from G.skill rep 4400mhz should be on newegg anytime now. So keep an eye out.
there are extremely limited quantities, so be quick.

Side note: what is double sided samsung? I had the presets for it set in bios and it was not happy. With the subs so i noticed it.

Every 4gb stick has been single sided, no?
Just curious


----------



## coolhandluke41

the Geil kit I linked looks DS but this kit is 3866..interesting


----------



## tatmMRKIV

Interesting...
Well c12-19 4000 @1.95dmm is good.
I think i need to thaw out or something
No luck with any of my sticks for c11 4000 right now. Booted into windows at 2.25v once but that was it.
Maybe this IMC sucks.


----------



## coolhandluke41

go with c12 ,c11 might req. cold on CPU

EDIT;check out this little device from Der8auer ,pretty cool


----------



## tatmMRKIV

well I had Single stage on
Im gonna try another processor. Got the screenshot though.

Damn... that delid vice is awesome... if only i hadnt already dellided all but one of my chips... i might have to buy one for future use anyways.. very legit...

I actually nicked a trace on my best air chip with the double sided razor. Luckily no performance issues. Been running it for 4 days, 2 days with c12 3000 @ 1.45v 4x4gb (hot mfr)

I did some minor testing last month on my newegg chip that I sold and it booted into windows at 2.05v mm but I didn't do much with 32m because I didn't want to give it so much voltage.

Just installed another cpu and am waiting for it to get cold


----------



## marmott

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *coolhandluke41*
> 
> the Geil kit I linked looks DS but this kit is 3866..interesting


It cannot be DS, for a 4GB modules to be DS it would need to be build with 2Gbit memory chips and DDR4 memory chips capacity starts at 4Gbit and then 8Gbit is available more and more too.


----------



## coolhandluke41

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *marmott*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *coolhandluke41*
> 
> the Geil kit I linked looks DS but this kit is 3866..interesting
> 
> 
> 
> It cannot be DS, for a 4GB modules to be DS it would need to be build with 2Gbit memory chips and DDR4 memory chips capacity starts at 4Gbit and then 8Gbit is available more and more too.
Click to expand...

looks like DS from this pick


----------



## rt123

Ya, been analyzing that pic for a while now. Definitely _*appears*_ to be DS.

Assuming its Samsung based, there is a 2Gbit module produced by them, http://www.samsung.com/semiconductor/products/dram/consumer-dram/K4A4G165WD?ia=2420

Its just not meant to be used for Desktop DRAM as far as I can understand.


----------



## coolhandluke41

only one way to find out ..


----------



## Unknownm

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Unknownm*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *CL3P20*
> 
> Try 11-15-15
> 
> 
> 
> wow. 11-15-15 I was able to POST 2800Mhz, passes memtest.
> 
> It won't post 2933Mhz with 11-15-15 or 12-15-15 or 11-16-16. Should I try lowing timings?
Click to expand...





2600Mhz 10-13-13-31-2T @ 1.8v


----------



## tatmMRKIV

There is without a doubt, a preset in the OC formula bios for dual sided samsung 4gb sticks.
(sorry will upload pics and test other cpu tomorrow I have to get ready for a mattress to be delivered tomorrow morning So I had to move some stuff around for it.)


----------



## Koniakki

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *coolhandluke41*
> 
> go with c12 ,c11 might req. cold on CPU
> 
> EDIT;check out this little device from Der8auer ,pretty cool


That's really, really cool. Do we know if it works for previous gens like SB/IB?


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Koniakki*
> 
> That's really, really cool. Do we know if it works for previous gens like SB/IB?


He said in the video it works on all older cpu's that are delidable. so ivybridge, haswell and skylake.


----------



## tatmMRKIV

A-die? or dualsided?
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820231917

or both? http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820231974


----------



## coolhandluke41

^^ any 32M runs with that super G.Skill kit you have ?


----------



## tatmMRKIV

I have one. I got 5loops into c11 4000 @ 2.25v then went to adjust some timings in bios and killed OS.
Just finished installing drivers on new 7install


1.95v mm I think

I will probably post something better now I have a fresh OS


----------



## coolhandluke41

^^ looking good man








P.S. all Geil kits are gone now







..should have my kit next week


----------



## rt123

Luke you bought all the bins.??

I know there was only 1 kit of each bin.


----------



## coolhandluke41

jk


----------



## rt123

Lol.


----------



## tatmMRKIV

is there AFR in them?

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820144860&cm_re=ddr4_geil-_-20-144-860-_-Product

he bought all but the 4x4 bins


----------



## rt123

99% Samsung.

I don't see it being AFR. If there was even a slight chance, someone







would have told us by now


----------



## tatmMRKIV

Some people like to be mysterious. or infer things... Or make you guess...

I recall someone sayiing the ICs for AFR are pretty large and those certainly don't seem small in pic. (is all)

1 3733 stick is good for c12 4000 1.9500dmm (I got a mooshi meter its cool supposedly super accurate i like it's graph, I am getting a Fluke 289 or 87v of ebay pretty shortly, I want to see how these 2 bid up to in 5 days before I get a serviced one for 280)


1 stick might not be good for c12 4000 I have been having intermitent mounting issues on this board though. trident z hs is funky so its difficult to snap into place with phase.
>Yup 2nd 3733 doesn't do c12 4000 32m I got a few loops at 1.96 and then tried 2v even but there were bsods scattered. and it actually did better at the lower v so I just gave up with those


^4266 stick....my temps 1.94v mm (still going lower, pic for temperature reference. The lack of cpu temp means it never went positive. so TJ to max = 180)
Stick A passed 1.89v 1.869v 1.858v *1.847v* mm
1.79v in bios

Stick b passed 1.95v dmmm and failed 1.933v so... one really nice stick and one mediocre stick... hmmmm

TBH whoever said binning 3400... I think 3733 would be the best to bin

more screens to come OCN "save draft" doesn't retain image uploads so I posted this sooner than I'd have liked


----------



## coolhandluke41

hopefully we can get them in US soon

5W*B* BCPB



1.5v



http://www.e********.in.th/team-xtreme-lv-3733mhz/]


----------



## xxbassplayerxx

Looks like OCN's filter doesn't like your website lol


----------



## tatmMRKIV

holy hell why are these back up to this price?

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820233796

(LOL ocn filter hates the anime club shi_t is pretty popular arrangement of letters in japan)


----------



## sabishiihito

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tatmMRKIV*
> 
> holy hell why are these back up to this price?
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820233796
> 
> (LOL ocn filter hates the anime club shi_t is pretty popular arrangement of letters in japan)


Meh, buy direct: http://www.corsair.com/en-us/dominator-platinum-series-16gb-4-x-4gb-ddr4-dram-3400mhz-c16-memory-kit-cmd16gx4m4b3400c16

Even cheaper at RAM Experts: http://www.ramexperts.com/catalogsearch/result/?q=CMD16GX4M4B3400C16

Amazon is more expensive than those two, but still almost half the NewEgg price: http://www.amazon.com/Corsair-DOMINATOR-Platinum-Systems-CMD16GX4M4B3400C16/dp/B00Y1UIL0Q/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1447355986&sr=8-1&keywords=cmd16gx4m4b3400c16


----------



## tatmMRKIV

I was just trying to see if there were any new models I haven't seen and I came across that. I have no interest in buying those sticks.

just holy hell why...

LOL ram experts is cheaper though... wow


----------



## cookiesowns

What's the best way to take off the heat spreaders on the tridentZ's?

I got a set of 4x8GB 3200 C16-18 for X99/Z170 they are DS but dunno the ICs behind them. October 2015 production


----------



## rt123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cookiesowns*
> 
> What's the best way to take off the heat spreaders on the tridentZ's?
> 
> I got a set of 4x8GB 3200 C16-18 for X99/Z170 they are DS but dunno the ICs behind them. October 2015 production


Heatup with Hairdryer & pull carefully.


----------



## coolhandluke41

@cookies ....heat up the module to about 70c~90C (use heat gun-don't burn your fingers ) and they will come apart


----------



## Agenesis

Anyone know what this kit might be capable of in terms of 24/7 stability?

http://www.corsair.com/en-us/dominator-platinum-series-16gb-4-x-4gb-ddr4-dram-3000mhz-c15-memory-kit-cmd16gx4m4b3000c15

I searched around and couldn't find any owners. It's v 4.24.

It's doing 3333 15 17 17 36 t1 stable atm and I'm interested if it can go higher.


----------



## lilchronic

This is what happens when you dont heat it up and take them off gently.


----------



## tatmMRKIV

I find 140F is about perfect. Hot enough not to burn yourself and it loosens up a good chunk more than 120F just make sure to apply even presure to the pcb when you are taking it off so you don't bend PCB


----------



## cookiesowns

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Agenesis*
> 
> Anyone know what this kit might be capable of in terms of 24/7 stability?
> 
> http://www.corsair.com/en-us/dominator-platinum-series-16gb-4-x-4gb-ddr4-dram-3000mhz-c15-memory-kit-cmd16gx4m4b3000c15
> 
> I searched around and couldn't find any owners. It's v 4.24.
> 
> It's doing 3333 15 17 17 36 t1 stable atm and I'm interested if it can go higher.


I "binned" 2 sets of dom plat 3200 C15, 2x 3300 C16, and 1x 3000 C15, and they all couldn't do 3333 C15 with decent volts ( < 1.4V ). on X99

I'm guessing your on Z170. You might be able to shoot for 3400 C14 @ around 1.45V like the orange dom plats.


----------



## Agenesis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cookiesowns*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Agenesis*
> 
> Anyone know what this kit might be capable of in terms of 24/7 stability?
> 
> http://www.corsair.com/en-us/dominator-platinum-series-16gb-4-x-4gb-ddr4-dram-3000mhz-c15-memory-kit-cmd16gx4m4b3000c15
> 
> I searched around and couldn't find any owners. It's v 4.24.
> 
> It's doing 3333 15 17 17 36 t1 stable atm and I'm interested if it can go higher.
> 
> 
> 
> I "binned" 2 sets of dom plat 3200 C15, 2x 3300 C16, and 1x 3000 C15, and they all couldn't do 3333 C15 with decent volts ( < 1.4V ). on X99
> 
> I'm guessing your on Z170. You might be able to shoot for 3400 C14 @ around 1.45V like the orange dom plats.
Click to expand...

Yeah I saw your post while searching and noticed you had the 4.23 versions while I have 4.24. Don't know if that makes a difference though.

I'm at 3333 15 17 17 35 t1 1.35v stable right now on x99, what clocks/timings do you think 1.45v can take me?


----------



## moorhen2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cookiesowns*
> 
> I "binned" 2 sets of dom plat 3200 C15, 2x 3300 C16, and 1x 3000 C15, and they all couldn't do 3333 C15 with decent volts ( < 1.4V ). on X99
> 
> I'm guessing your on Z170. You might be able to shoot for 3400 C14 @ around 1.45V like the orange dom plats.


These are the replacement Gskill Ripjaws 4 3300 cl16 I received, I think they are E-Die. 3333 Cl14 1.41v


----------



## sabishiihito

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Agenesis*
> 
> Yeah I saw your post while searching and noticed you had the 4.23 versions while I have 4.24. Don't know if that makes a difference though.
> 
> I'm at 3333 15 17 17 35 t1 1.35v stable right now on x99, what clocks/timings do you think 1.45v can take me?
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


I wonder if Ver4.24 is Samsung E-die...can those sticks do 11-16-16 at 3200? Might have to try 1.5~1.65v for that.


----------



## tatmMRKIV

I think either bin 4266 or bin 3733 or wait for 4400?

one of my 4266 sticks is epic. other is barely better than my best of 2 3733

heres a run of my 2 weaker sticks.
1.97dmm pathetic!


Either way I guess I am storing the epic stick till I find one to go with it


----------



## funsoul

Hiya folks!

Finally done with the ddr3 testing for now. Had a bad setting so retested the 2300 (4 pair) and 2400 (2 pair) pis first as single sticks trying to find the minimum voltages (starting at 1.82v) for my settings. Of the 2300's, 1 pair I could only get to 2600, another pair has 1 stick that passes with 1.82v but it's partner would only go to 2600. The rest all made it with 1.78-1.85v (screens are, for the most part, all below). In pairs, the 2400's needed 1.85 and the 2300's needed 1.87 and 1.80v. All voltage changes were in increments of 0.02v so it's possible any of the sticks or pairs could pass with 0.01 less.

Might retest the 2400's as I find it difficult to believe that they beat all 2300's by around a 1/2 second. Also want to try tightening all 6 a bit but not sure when :/ Going to be running quad channel in the next couple days hopefully....which 2 pairs do you think I should use?

Also...just got a pair of ripjaws v 3200, s/n 1541a5003781295 and 6. Iirc, there's something that changed with them (I know it was discussed some pages back, so apologies) recently?


----------



## coolhandluke41

^^^ I would try this settings /AIR to establish what you got there ,good PSC's should do this freq./timings between 1.85~1.92v,it should also improve your efficiency


----------



## cookiesowns

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Agenesis*
> 
> Anyone know what this kit might be capable of in terms of 24/7 stability?
> 
> http://www.corsair.com/en-us/dominator-platinum-series-16gb-4-x-4gb-ddr4-dram-3000mhz-c15-memory-kit-cmd16gx4m4b3000c15
> 
> I searched around and couldn't find any owners. It's v 4.24.
> 
> It's doing 3333 15 17 17 36 t1 stable atm and I'm interested if it can go higher.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Agenesis*
> 
> Yeah I saw your post while searching and noticed you had the 4.23 versions while I have 4.24. Don't know if that makes a difference though.
> 
> I'm at 3333 15 17 17 35 t1 1.35v stable right now on x99, what clocks/timings do you think 1.45v can take me?


4.24 sounds like it might be e-die, or different rank setup. Who knows.

Is it double sided or single sided? You should be able to peak under the heatspreader and see if both sides of the dimms have IC's below the thermal sticker.

3333 on X99 @ C15 is pretty decent for 1.35V. My 3300 kit could only manage C14-15-16-35-1T @ 1.43V, and 3333 C15-16-17 @ 1.4V ( 3200 strap with increased bclk )

I would aim for tuning secondaries and primaries at 1.35V before raising volts if you're aiming for 24/7 stability.


----------



## funsoul

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *coolhandluke41*
> 
> ^^^ I would try this settings /AIR to establish what you got there ,good PSC's should do this freq./timings between 1.85~1.92v,it should also improve your efficiency


Awesome! Thanks much coolhandluke41! Will try to give these a try today.

Update: Tried all 6 of the best sticks with your settings. All 6 pass....1.80 (2400pi), 1.82 (2400pi), 1.84, 1.85, 1.87 and 1.88 (for the 2300pis).


----------



## IOWA

May i ask a strange question?

Is there a program capable of editing the xmp specification in a memory module?

Example: my kit is 3200 but it runs smooth 3600 and i do not want to always set the profile... I know there was something in the past (think was ddr2 or early ddr3) but I cannot remember the name!


----------



## xxbassplayerxx

Thaiphoon Burner was used in the past. Not sure if it still works.

EDIT: SPD Tool may be what you're looking for as well.


----------



## IOWA

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xxbassplayerxx*
> 
> Thaiphoon Burner was used in the past. Not sure if it still works.
> 
> EDIT: SPD Tool may be what you're looking for as well.


Thanks!! was thaiphoon!


----------



## tatmMRKIV

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *funsoul*
> 
> Awesome! Thanks much coolhandluke41! Will try to give these a try today.
> 
> Update: Tried all 6 of the best sticks with your settings. All 6 pass....1.80 (2400pi), 1.82 (2400pi), 1.84, 1.85, 1.87 and 1.88 (for the 2300pis).


JEEZ you got a lot of nice sticks

You can shoot for 2750 with about ~1.94v. might need a really good IMC or to loosen a few subtimings though.


----------



## funsoul

Thanks man! These are the best out of something like 50 sticks of various ddr3 :/ Some of them seem weird voltage tolerance-wise...a few of the sticks throw nothin' but bsods when they get to around 1.94v. Still very much newbish so it could just be me?

Currently struggling with getting z170ocf/6700k and rivebe/4930k setups running for CC so not sure when I'll be able to circle back to z97ocf/g3258. Seems the IMC on the 3258 is pretty decent, though. For quad channel, thinking to use the 4 2300pis as the voltages are all reasonably close to each other...does that seem the way to go?


----------



## tatmMRKIV

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *funsoul*
> 
> . All 6 pass....(1.80 (2400pi), 1.82 (2400pi)),( 1.84, 1.85), (1.87 and 1.88) (for the 2300pis).


If you want to be picky but you could probably have more gap than that. one of my sticks barely passed and the other one did fine but they managed

Its pretty hard though I had only 2-4 of about 30-40 as well, but they were mostly crap.


----------



## funsoul

Yeah...I definitely have way too many less-than-awesome sticks here, too :/


----------



## tatmMRKIV

I was able to sell all my ddr3 except for my 4 PSC 32m LN2 sticks

I think its just mostly important to have your best stick in the correct slot.

Now I have a bunch of useless or less than favorable ddr4 xD


----------



## IOWA

Guys, I have z170oc formula but it is very hard to install XP... anyone has soccesfully modded an xp with appropriate drivers for usb/sata/ecc???


----------



## tatmMRKIV

you need to buy a pcie USB 2.0 card and then have the hard drive and disk drive in the sata plugs farthest to the left

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B0026I4DZ2?psc=1&redirect=true&ref_=oh_aui_detailpage_o02_s00

is the one I got and it works. I couldn't find any others


----------



## funsoul

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tatmMRKIV*
> 
> you need to buy a pcie USB 2.0 card and then have the hard drive and disk drive in the sata plugs farthest to the left
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B0026I4DZ2?psc=1&redirect=true&ref_=oh_aui_detailpage_o02_s00
> 
> is the one I got and it works. I couldn't find any others


I've got the same setup. Added a pcie-usb2 card (which works fine) but still can't get xp installed







Got frustrated after a couple days and now moved to rivebe/4930k. Hopefully someone gets it working and can write up a step-by-step for dummies like me :/


----------



## tatmMRKIV

gotta have the sata in the right place(A1 and A2) or you get lanes conflicting since you have to use a 2nd pcie slot

alternatively you can use a PS/2 splitter and usb adaptor on the ends of that then to keyboard and mouse

http://www.xtremesystems.org/forums/showthread.php?292331-***Official-ASRock-z170-OC-Formula-Finger-Pop-OC-Bonanza-UKNOWDAT-Edition-FTW-ETC***

"
Getting XP to work

Tools Needed:

Y-Adapter for XP
http://www.amazon.com/StarTech-Keybo...y-adapter+ps-2
-This one I have and it works great
-You must boot after bios flash with keyboard connected to purple side and change Y-adapter to auto
-Then apply and switch keyboard to green side and mouse to purple side.
-You only need to do this after bios flash or full CMOS clear.

PCI-E 2.0 USB card
-You can also choose to use a USB 2.0 PCI-E card if you would prefere to use USB mouse and keyboard or have the ability to use flash drive while in XP.
-It must be a native USB 2.0 card, USB 3.0 etc will not work (XP issue this is why 3.0 ports on the board dont work in XP)

Ghosting
-Ghosting from a host machine your normal XP OS is easiest as usual, do it like you normally do.
-Set ASMEDIA sata to IDE mode (you must leave native sata control enabled and ahci)
-Ghosting using Hiren USB etc on the actual z170 board is a little different than usual.
You can try it the normal way selecting backup tools->ghost->then you will probably get an error about available memory. To fix this do the following.
*Boot to Hiren USB as usual
*Select DOS programs
*Select DOS settings
*Select DOS with HIMEN.SYS /M:1
*leave all settings default just keep pressing enter
*You will see C:\_
*Press M then hit enter to get back the menu
*select backup tool and ghost will run normal
"


----------



## IOWA

Using marvel controller in IDE right?

found this one here: http://www.amazon.co.uk/CSL-PCI-Express-Controller-interface-internal/dp/B00UVJI3IQ


----------



## Weber

Looking for estimate of the difference in Watts a CPU sink/source between 1.5v and 1.35v ddr3/L (or 1.25v) at the same speed. I have a condition with a i7-5775C where its Power throttle kicks in. I'd like to know if a new set of lower voltage ram will give me any headroom. I looked for this topic and could not find any material. Assuming there is a reduction of power, then I'd have to optimize the speed vs cutoff. The ram at 1.25v seems very slow, so I'm not sure it's trip point would allow for better scores over the 1.35v stuff. Has anyone seen a discussion of this topic ?

Edit: I found this, ~2c cooler cpu with 1.25v ram. Back solving TCASE Specification gives about 4 watts less on cpu.

https://www.pugetsystems.com/labs/articles/Technology-Primer-Low-Voltage-RAM-150/


----------



## tatmMRKIV

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IOWA*
> 
> Using marvel controller in IDE right?
> 
> found this one here: http://www.amazon.co.uk/CSL-PCI-Express-Controller-interface-internal/dp/B00UVJI3IQ


needs to be a USB 2.0 pcie card
thats a sata

updated my post. it says asmedia controller in IDE(for ghosting method)


----------



## funsoul

Thanks dude. Yeah...read through that a few times over at xs. Trying to do the install from a cd. No idea what to even make of the ghosting route...I'm lost from the first step (Ghosting from a host machine your normal XP OS is easiest as usual, do it like you normally do). I don't have xp installed on another machine and whenever I've tried to boot to xp on a different platform, xp refuses to boot :/

Apologies to the rammyrammy folks for swingin' us deeper OT :/


----------



## tatmMRKIV

http://www.mediafire.com/download/dac25nmhi0qir4h/XP+v68.iso
^xchi injected XP

http://forum.hwbot.org/showthread.php?t=146382&page=13
((
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sam OCX;417921*
> Actually, if you go as far as checking Floppy support with nLite, you might as well use nLite to inject the AHCI drivers so the only thing left to do will be selecting MPS Multiprocessor via F5/F6 prompt during install.
> 
> http://www.mediafire.com/download/dac25nmhi0qir4h/
> Here is an XP where this has already been done.


they talk about it in MSI thread. XP is special

to do it off CD if you have a pcie usb 2.0 card. you need to use sata a1 and a2 for the target hdd and cd drive

and have mouse and keyboard into the pcie card.

nothing else needs to be plugged in and whatever else would be plugged in probably wont work

multip[rocesor mode after spamming one of the F5 or f6 keys during the installation to keep it from BSoD

Sorry for the run around its been a while since I did XP. I had issues with some BSoD or something when I was trying too use my tinyxp and its the only XP I had but I might be able to use the one Sam linked in the link I linked


----------



## coolhandluke41

SS


----------



## rt123

Mine also came in, SS too, but no board to test atm.









How much voltage for 3600C11..?
Also tRCD/tRP lower than 18, possible..?

Atleast its E-die & not D.


----------



## coolhandluke41

the sample I have is very uneven .05,I think 3466 kit was much better,3733c11 capable but twrrd_sg/dg start to climb


----------



## tatmMRKIV

lol talk about uneven when you have a .1v difference







*stares* at g.skill c19 4266 kit


----------



## rt123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *coolhandluke41*
> 
> the sample I have is very uneven .05,I think 3466 kit was much better,3733c11 capable but twrrd_sg/dg start to climb


I have the 3466 kit.








Will post results, as soon as I have a board to put them in. Gene is in RMA, but an Impact is coming. Might take some time.


----------



## coolhandluke41

CMK8GX4M2B4000C19R and
CMK8GX4M2B4000C19

for grabs
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820233906


----------



## xxbassplayerxx

Hmmm... Looking forward to seeing these test!


----------



## rt123

Wonder why Corsair always keeps worse tRCD-tRP than the competition.

Considering those are one of the key differentiating factors on E-die. These might not be a good buy.


----------



## tatmMRKIV

I question alot of corsair's decisions. They are very proud of their binning standards... they charge a ton of money...

I mean they charge so much no one will touch them till they go on 30% price drops and etc...

Their qc seems pretty wretched considering their MSRP
Not that i really care bout the aesthetics but when you buy something with 1000$ msrp and you can tell the stick was just jammed in the clam shell without a 2nd thought.. you really gotta pause...

Stuff looks like someone already opened it

I mean i dont like worrying about whether the product is too damaged to rma when it shows up to my house...

G.skill has been slaking too. One of the 3733 sticks i got for IOWA was completely dead out of the box.

And the hs fell off my 4266 stick literally.

Just whats up with this expensive hardware and no QC?


----------



## xxbassplayerxx

It's easy money. 90% of the sticks we buy will do every bin from the manufacturers, unless there's a super special bin (a la GTX2, etc.). We've all bought into the "gotta buy the biggest numbers" game.

I just fell for it the other day when I bought the 3600 G.Skill sticks. I bet you I have the same exact chance at getting great sticks out of the 3200 kit which is like $50 cheaper. It's not like any of these current bins are actually difficult.

That's no excuse for the QC issues, but it's been bothering me a bit recently.


----------



## tatmMRKIV

Yeah i have seen this too. Only the very top "bin" actually has any really special samples and half of the kit is still average
It makes you wonder whether or not you should just bin a ton of cheap sticks yourself.

The qc is just getting slightly ridiculous. I mean if they cant even properly QC check these flagship products, what the hell am i paying for?

I dunno. I wish some company would release a solid overclocking kit. A dual channel that OCs together... or something.

If they are gonna charge 1000$ they should just sell rambus yang kits.... lol id be happy

TBH LOL I guess geil is as close to what I want as there is. They ditched the heatsinks.. I think its awesome.. tunfortunately they painted the ICs so you can't tell now.. Oh well still cool. If they ever get AFR on them It will be freaking awesome! ready for ln2!


----------



## Wiggles5289

Here are some sweet DDR4-4000 2x4Gb G.Skill Trident Z F4-4000C19D-8GTZ





Couldn't get them to boot with XMP at 4000 MHz on a Z170X SOC Force with a 6700K with or without a stable overclock.

Got them to go with 3866 with XMP profile timings. I'm pretty weak when it comes to DDR4, especially with these sammys.
HWBot MaxxMem Read 28396 Mbps
HWBot MaxxMem 2047.1 Points


----------



## coolhandluke41

much better


----------



## Wiggles5289

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *coolhandluke41*
> 
> much better


This is why I think the kit sucks, I was going to get that kit to play with but got carried away with the 4000 speed.

It wouldnt let me even play with the timings at all







Im gonna work on it more this weekend.

Edit: I mean MY kit sucks


----------



## coolhandluke41

*
EDIT; the kit I posted is G.Skill 3866 I just received


----------



## Wiggles5289

Those ~3466/3866 kits are what Im seeing have better overclocking/timing potential.


----------



## tatmMRKIV

what v chl?

@ wiggles tbh It seems like a lottery. some 4000 seem to be very nice.


----------



## coolhandluke41

that's a keeper


----------



## kertsz




----------



## IOWA

I really have XTU efficency problems... cannot reach 1600ppt @4.5GHz even with 4000c12 tight rtl 51/52. I always lay around 1570... And another thing: E-die is far less efficent in some benchmarks than D-die. One example is cinebench R15 where 4.5GHz 4000c12 ends 1001pts and d-die 3733c15 1015!

Maybe I am doing it wrong, even the mobo (asrock formula) every time I reboot it bootloops and have to clear cmos, only when I oc DDR4 @4ghz. Bios does not matter, I already tryed the last three.

If someone has an idea... I use liquid cooling and my highest aspiration are the 5GHz so efficency is very important!

How are your xtu, cineb15 and hwbotprime scores???

EDIT: I hate this asrock OCF, every time I OC the mem to 4000 at every restart the mobo won't boot. Random display error right away... I will change to ASUS.


----------



## tatmMRKIV

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=20-231-939
I just got 5... maybe its e-die maybe it isn't will see. either way I am binning me a dualchannel kit. maybe 4x for some z170 experiments.

...returning these.. some news has come to light

AFR is out in kingston hyper X

anyone try these yet? CMD16GX4M4B3666C18
they have an interesting bulk pricing scheme


----------



## tatmMRKIV

retail AFR= http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=20-104-527 afr should be in the2133-3000 hyper x

marmott said so on hwbot.. i am gonna try some i guess.. what was the tougher bin?

"
AFR is replacing MFR basically so it is already used on every SKUs (availibility for end user depends on the stock of MFR in the channel).
"

the 2800 just came in stock so its AFR

ordered 3


----------



## sabishiihito

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tatmMRKIV*
> 
> retail AFR= http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=20-104-527 afr should be in the2133-3000 hyper x
> 
> marmott said so on hwbot.. i am gonna try some i guess.. what was the tougher bin?
> 
> "
> AFR is replacing MFR basically so it is already used on every SKUs (availibility for end user depends on the stock of MFR in the channel).
> "
> 
> the 2800 just came in stock so its AFR
> 
> ordered 3


Waiting for confirmation (=pics under the heat spreader) before pulling the trigger, I have so much MFR I don't want to get saddled with any more


----------



## tatmMRKIV

they'll be here friday. the 2800 and 3000 kits should be AFR if you can get more then 1 2666 kit then they should also be AFR (predator series)
Mine are coming in friday, since newegg no longer uses ontrac

once I confirm afr I am gonna order 5 more kits and return the other sticks I got probably.

if they arent AFR I will just return them.

btw anyone got some timings to bin AFR by? I'd rather check the IC with performance than taking off the HS if I can help it.

Anyways since info came from a kingston employee. Should be pretty reliable..


----------



## sabishiihito

Only Predators eh...would be nice if they showed up in Fury kits since the 2666 are so cheap.

Sent from my SM-G928T using Tapatalk


----------



## tatmMRKIV

it will I just haven't been paying attention to them. as soon as next batch comes in I guess more or less everything will be AFR marmott said all SKUs

I just got predators cuz I know these are new stock. also 2month return policy with holidays so I have some time to make some decisions. I am probably only starting out with the 3 kits I got.


Spoiler: blah blah blah!



hopefully I find 2 descent sticks that I can freeze on monday or tuesday(dentist appointment monday so I might be busy in the afternoon then incapacitated and not be able to play with my LN2 till the next day)(might even wait till next monday. I cant seem to use clear plastidip for the life of me my board looks like crap and I have already taken the stuff off 2 times and went from spray can to mix your own


). cuz my e-die pair is less than stellar. I dunno I have some(_some_ I said lol) memory to bin this weekend..

hopefully I can get a descent e-die stick somewhere I highly doubt the rip V c12 3200 are going to have anything worthwhile so I think I am gonna test one stick and if its not e-die send it back and get more funds for AFR


----------



## kertsz




----------



## tatmMRKIV

3 of 8 so far. killed a slot somehow during LET application

... I dunno... can MFR do this? I havent really played with MFR too much on Skylake

2800 kits seem crappy though, if c12 3600 @ 1.745v is all they got.

still have 4 more sticks to try though
and 3rd stick has yet to attempt c12 3733


----------



## rt123

No MFR can do that. If you got MFR that does more than 3333Mhz C12, then you need to freeze them ASAP.

As for AFR binning, 3733C12 @ 1.79V would be around the area where you should be binning for. I got that from Bullant's ES run, and we all know ES tends to be better than retail. So yours might not be as bad as you think.


----------



## tatmMRKIV

yeah I just got one stick to do c11 3333 @ 1.7154v dmm at the start of my 2nd pass of binning. I guess i was being to strict.


----------



## rt123

Looking good.








Mine should be here this coming week. Dunno when I will get the chance to try them.
Dead mobo & then dead CPUs, have kept me out of action for a long time.

Still haven't even got the chance to test those E-die Geils.


----------



## tatmMRKIV

E-die is worse than prev samsung for efficiency from what iowa has told me.
How do you go through so many mobos and cpus? Ln2? I havent killed anything yet. (Miraculously) everyone else seems to have lost something.

Had to give 2 people newegg invoices to rma tridentZ e-die i got for them

One was doa, one died from shipping between the person i bought for, to the person they sold to.
3733 and 4000.


----------



## rt123

I've heard the D-die better point before, dunno if its true or not. I believe with proper tuning, E-die shouldn't have trouble beating D-die.

My dead hardware story is long, if you have time


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Only killed 1 board & 2 CPUs.








I was prepping for benching for the HOT qualifiers, the night before the deadline. Prep my board 2 days before & when I boot my board for a test run next day, some of the RAM slots aren't detecting. Remove all insulation, check again, slots are back.

While insulating the 2nd time, in a hurry drop the CPU on the socket.








Straighten pins, boot the board, everything is fine. Do some finishing touches around the socket, de-sink/insulate RAM. Go out & get 50 pounds of Dice. Mount the pots & try to boot, no go.








Play around with socket pins a bit more, still no boot. Hear a click sound from PSU as soon as I hit power button on the board. Swap CPUs, no go.

Finally give up & go to sleep. RMA the board in the next few days.
Meanwhile, new Impact arrived last week, excited to fire it up, start the board, RAM light up, GPU spins up, mobo Qcode 00, no display.








Swap to another CPU, same result.

Conclusion, I guess somehow those bent pins made, the board into a CPU killer, so I have now 2 dead 6700Ks & killer board. One of the dead 6700Ks was my best one (out of 5), wasn't that spectacular on air compared to what others have, but it was from a good scaling batch.









So have an i3 on the way & will be RMAing the 6700Ks this week.

The single most annoying thing about the whole incident, is that I never got to run for HOT. Not saying I was going to qualify, but I would have atleast got the satisfaction of trying the best I could.

Probably my fault because of the pins. But I have bent & straightened pins on Z97 & X99, nothing went wrong. Maybe I have been lucky in the past, or Skylake is just overly fragile, like everyone says.



Also heard about the TridentZ's dying. Seems bizzare.


----------



## tatmMRKIV

Thats what i was told, maybe with tuning...

Wow that is wretched

So far i am just stuck at 5.2ghz on the ocf... cant wait for the matx board...

Well i guess i never killed anything till slot 2 on my mobo... i had to redo the plastidip 2-3 times in some places(pulled it off)... before i gave up and used let. So i was expecting the board to be completely dead.

Lol i was tired one time and sprayed plastidip in the first pcie slot....

2 sticks do c11 3333 under 1.75v

Whats max safe v on air for these?


----------



## tatmMRKIV

I have to retest a few sticks. Found out my OS got bricked halfway through c11 3333 binning.
Damn 00000007f bsod



1.888v


1.8996v


1.9707v
lil cold on b-grade binned stick

whats max safe v? for cold afr? approx -80c

training between freq changes is a witch.


----------



## rt123

_*Maybe, just maybe ....*_
Keep going to till it keeps scaling.
If its anything like MFR, there should be a point where it won't go any further.


----------



## tatmMRKIV

updated prev post I just did c11 3866 with 1.97. retraining between frequency changes blows

this is my 2nd best stick so I was expecting worse.

need to bring it as close to -80c as possible and throw excess volts to get it to train.


----------



## rt123

Man, this is looking really good for just launch AFR, although we can't ignore that you did have to bin this stick.








Any reason you are restraining yourself to just -80C..? AFR goes till atleast -130C IIRC, if not full pot.

Training at high freq, in general, has been a pain on Z170. I experienced it on E-die before.


----------



## tatmMRKIV

I heard -80c is as cold as it likes for 32m seems possible since I hit -85c and 32m ate it


2.0036vmax

e-die is just crap...////^-^

4000 is hard on OCF too.


----------



## rt123

80-85C is for MFR.


----------



## tatmMRKIV

I thought 140 was for mfr?

Eitherway no way to go colder without putting on hs

Damn c10 3600 is hard

Tight c11 3866 is all i can do with this stick... good thing its the unimpressive one


----------



## rt123

I am 100% sure MFR only good till -80 to -90C. AFR goes colder.
3866C11 tight doesn't sound bad at all.









C10 is whole another ball game, haven't seen many people try it.


----------



## Wiggles5289

Where can I find info on AFR? Cant seem to find any info on it or how to find AFR memory.


----------



## tatmMRKIV

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rt123*
> 
> I am 100% sure MFR only good till -80 ti -90C. AFR goes colder.
> 3866C11 tight doesn't sound bad at all.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> C10 is whole another ball game, haven't seen many people try it.


Forsure i will go colder when i get hs on and go balls out. That was only 4-5liters and no mount

Its not bad at all, but my other stick is much better. This stick barely managed to boot c12 3733 on air the other almost did it.. failed at loop 24

@wiggles any afr that isnt bundled with rainbow six is my guess.

I know 2800 and 3000 kit has it.


----------



## KaRtA82

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tatmMRKIV*
> 
> they'll be here friday. the 2800 and 3000 kits should be AFR if you can get more then 1 2666 kit then they should also be AFR (predator series)
> Mine are coming in friday, since newegg no longer uses ontrac
> 
> once I confirm afr I am gonna order 5 more kits and return the other sticks I got probably.
> 
> if they arent AFR I will just return them.
> 
> btw anyone got some timings to bin AFR by? I'd rather check the IC with performance than taking off the HS if I can help it.
> 
> Anyways since info came from a kingston employee. Should be pretty reliable..


How do you simply return a kit of ram? Serious question, because no company here would ever let you do that. Same goes for CPU's, see people writing this all the time.


----------



## Kimir

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KaRtA82*
> 
> How do you simply return a kit of ram? Serious question, because no company here would ever let you do that. Same goes for CPU's, see people writing this all the time.


It depend on the country and shop policy really.
Here in France I can return anything within 14 days no question asked. It's called "right to retract" and it's in the law.


----------



## xxbassplayerxx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KaRtA82*
> 
> How do you simply return a kit of ram? Serious question, because no company here would ever let you do that. Same goes for CPU's, see people writing this all the time.


You can usually just start a return. Sometimes you'll be charged a restocking fee but most of the time, they'll take it back no questions asked.


----------



## KaRtA82

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kimir*
> 
> It depend on the country and shop policy really.
> Here in France I can return anything within 14 days no question asked. It's called "right to retract" and it's in the law.


So France is good for binning cpu's. Bunny extract, take back, rinse repeat?

Here in Aus, we have laws which work for both the seller and buyer, but basically unless it's faulty or doesn't work as described, then you cannot return. Stores will only take it back unopened and charge a restock fee on top. Big thing there is opened, if I could return after testing with a few, there would be no issue, but alas we can't.


----------



## Wiggles5289

America is the land of: give me my money back or so help me god I will make a twitter campaign. I bought 6 from a local store and returned 4 with no restocking fee.


----------



## Kimir

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KaRtA82*
> 
> So France is good for binning cpu's. Bunny extract, take back, rinse repeat?
> 
> Here in Aus, we have laws which work for both the seller and buyer, but basically unless it's faulty or doesn't work as described, then you cannot return. Stores will only take it back unopened and charge a restock fee on top. Big thing there is opened, if I could return after testing with a few, there would be no issue, but alas we can't.


Nop. Say I buy a 5960X and return it cause it won't OC like I expected, first it apply only on online shop, then I need to have the package in perfect condition. But I can't buy one again from the same shop and 2 days later after testing, return it like the first one, they will ask question and have every right to do so.
However I could buy different memory SKU, says Predator 2666, 2800, 3000, TridentZ 3200, 3400 and the like. Keep the package in perfect condition of course, test them and keep the best out of them all.
I could bin CPU with different online shop tho, buy from one and return if not to my liking, try another shop etc. But there is not that many online shop (trusted one) and the price if far from good on most of them.


----------



## tatmMRKIV

package has to be in good condition. but as long as it looks new I get no restocking fee at newegg because I got a premier membership for 20$ a year.

they pay for return postage as well.

I don't do it often but I will if the kit is flat out crap or I get a diff IC

and now newegg holiday policy so I have till jan 31st

COLD TODAY!!!!

pre cold testing

efficiency test that was requested is in here too





found my 2nd channel I guess it doen't like to work without extra V or another stick in other channel

Dark pot woot

I think my new 100Liter is no good though. seems to be losing LN2 like hell I's be surprised if I have anything left by tomorrow

anyways off to kill some skylakes


----------



## tatmMRKIV

Yea that 100l was nearly empty i think i rescued 10-20l. Good thing i still got my 160l

Well good thing theres a dewar repair shop in my city... i dunno anything about but maybe its the vaccuum. It doesnt have any dents or anything

Think i may have killed a chip too. 1.4v internal pll was not what splave was talking about in fingerpop guide.
.


----------



## sabishiihito

Got my two new HyperX Fury 2666 kits, at work so I don't have anything like a heat gun or hair dryer to loosen the heat spreaders, but the ICs look like MFR


----------



## rt123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sabishiihito*
> 
> Got my two new HyperX Fury 2666 kits, at work so I don't have anything like a heat gun or hair dryer to loosen the heat spreaders, but the ICs look like MFR


Go home & try 3333C11 around 1.7-1.8V.
If it works, AFR, if not, MFR.
No need to remove the sinks.


----------



## tatmMRKIV

Try c12 3600. C11 3333 is too hard for most sticks to pass. afr ics are smaller than the mfr ICs also. So if you have an mfr kit lying around to compare you can look through bottom of stick..

When did you order the fury sticks?


----------



## sabishiihito

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tatmMRKIV*
> 
> Try c12 3600. C11 3333 is too hard for most sticks to pass. afr ics are smaller than the mfr ICs also. So if you have an mfr kit lying around to compare you can look through bottom of stick..
> 
> When did you order the fury sticks?


Wednesday last week I think.


----------



## tatmMRKIV

Did they come with rainbow six keys? I think the ones that come with keys are mfr.

Sorry for so many questions.


----------



## sabishiihito

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tatmMRKIV*
> 
> Did they come with rainbow six keys? I think the ones that come with keys are mfr.
> 
> Sorry for so many questions.


No Rainbow Six keys for these, I think that was Predator and Savage only?


----------



## tatmMRKIV

I was thinking it might be they were selling it with the MFR based sticks to clear out old inventory and get the afr in.

My 2800s didn't come with any


----------



## sabishiihito

Tested first kit for 3200C11 on X99, 4x4GB boots and can get through a few loops of 32M before it gives an error. Seems like strong sticks (for MFR).

*EDIT* Well, dang.


----------



## rt123

Try 3600C12....


----------



## sabishiihito

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rt123*
> 
> Try 3600C12....


I got confirmed these are MFR so I know they can't go that high


----------



## tatmMRKIV

What v for c11 3200 loops? For me it takes between 1.7 and 1.75, if i go over that there are issues for z170. Really upset me. I was looking forward to seeing how they performed on z170 since on x99 they were more or less capable of c11 3300 on air at 1.82v iirc... damn that imc is good. I need to dig it out again... or sell it before it looses its value anymore. Only good for 5.5-5.6 ghz on cold for core but so much fun on mem and water.
(SSphase is too weak for 6core or greater cpus)


----------



## sabishiihito

They passed 32M 3200C11 on R5E with VDIMM at 1.84, they seem to like volts.


----------



## 636cc of fury

Rebinned some memory in the big board. . .

AFR 1.81v air


http://imgur.com/yEEPs1A



E-Die 1.9v air


http://imgur.com/oGGAIuh



5ghz test AIO with AFR (3600 c12 1.75v)


http://imgur.com/KMGG1uz



OS is dirty, same one I've been finger blasting since before IDF, will roll a freshy and re run proper.


----------



## coolhandluke41

nice comparison









EDIT; little shy with that Samsung


----------



## rt123

Thank you for the comparison.








As I thought, E-die is also not to bad, if in proper hands.


----------



## tatmMRKIV

They are pretty close.y
I said e-die is crappy because they die too easily. And iowa keeps telling me last samsung revision is more efficient. He said c13 2666 on last revision was better than c12 4000 on e-die

I dont have any last gen samsung to test. The only kit i had was those stupid corsair orange editions and there was no way i was hanging onto EoL sticks for 600+


----------



## moorhen2

My E-Die Sammies are not too shabby, lol.


----------



## tatmMRKIV

Is that e-die or is it just that fast because 4sticks? E-die shouldnt be that fast at that speed should it?
Isnt that last gen?


----------



## moorhen2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tatmMRKIV*
> 
> Is that e-die or is it just that fast because 4sticks? E-die shouldnt be that fast at that speed should it?
> Isnt that last gen?


According to the manufacture date, last week in October 2015, I am pretty sure they are E-die, but I may be wrong, they are a replacement kit straight from Taiwan, as there was no European stock for my RMA. If any of the experts on here can help, would appreciate it.


----------



## xxbassplayerxx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tatmMRKIV*
> 
> Is that e-die or is it just that fast because 4sticks? E-die shouldnt be that fast at that speed should it?
> Isnt that last gen?


Don't forget, Haswell is still faster than Skylake for Pi.


----------



## tatmMRKIV

I mean first gen of samsung ddr4. I cant recall what it is.
I know ddr3 is still best. Its getting close though.

Ddr3 gen samsung isnt as good as ddr4 though. Ddr3. 5ghz efficiency was 6m20s


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *636cc of fury*
> 
> Rebinned some memory in the big board. . .
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> AFR 1.81v air
> 
> 
> http://imgur.com/yEEPs1A
> 
> 
> 
> E-Die 1.9v air
> 
> 
> http://imgur.com/oGGAIuh
> 
> 
> 
> 5ghz test AIO with AFR (3600 c12 1.75v)
> 
> 
> http://imgur.com/KMGG1uz
> 
> 
> 
> OS is dirty, same one I've been finger blasting since before IDF, will roll a freshy and re run proper.


What about the little one.


----------



## xxbassplayerxx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tatmMRKIV*
> 
> I mean first gen of samsung ddr4. I cant recall what it is.
> I know ddr3 is still best. Its getting close though.
> 
> Ddr3 gen samsung isnt as good as ddr4 though. Ddr3. 5ghz efficiency was 6m20s


First gen was D-Die. New stuff is E-Die.


----------



## tatmMRKIV

@bass Ah i see. I get confused cuz now theres b or a die around the corner
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> [/SPOILER]
> What about the little one.


i know, right? Whens that board coming out. I need it in my life.


----------



## 636cc of fury

Some more tuning, still on dirty dirty OS all air cooled on memory and AIO for cpu's (ambient is 68-70f)

4Ghz AFR



http://imgur.com/b6UctW0





http://imgur.com/k6JR3rV



5Ghz AFR



http://imgur.com/yMkfw79



New bios to test and added a healthy dose of vitamin V









AFR 1.97v (set in bios)



http://imgur.com/P8EOYXT





http://imgur.com/77prt82



new bios is solid Mr. Shih Shih will release update @ XS just putting finishing touches on it, you guys are gonna like it


----------



## rt123

Damn, is that AFR still on air. ?









Also, is it possible for AFR to boot 4133C19 loose with around 1.35-1.5V or is it Samsung only trait.
Trying to determine what would be a good litmus test.


----------



## 636cc of fury

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rt123*
> 
> Damn, is that AFR still on air. ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also, is it possible for AFR to boot 4133C19 loose with around 1.35-1.5V or is it Samsung only trait.
> Trying to determine what would be a good litmus test.


AFR still on air, was scaling so got 3866 c12 to pass and that took 1.97v on my kit.

I have never tried to boot AFR that loose but will try tomorrow and let you know.


----------



## coolhandluke41

entering bear country ..1.97v/AIR for AFR..I like it


----------



## rt123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *636cc of fury*
> 
> AFR still on air, was scaling so got 3866 c12 to pass and that took 1.97v on my kit.
> 
> I have never tried to boot AFR that loose but will try tomorrow and let you know.


Thanks...

Meanwhile, mine got here yesterday, quick & very dirty with an i3








Dram V @ 1.77V & almost all timings are Auto except maybe a couple



Damn, this IC are so temperature sensitive, its crazy. During binning individual sticks in different slots, one time I forgot to put the fan back on.
Cue me for the next 30mins failing Spi at 3600Mhz & trying to figure out why the settings that had worked just fine a while back with the same stick in the other slot, are failing no matter the Voltage









Anyways, there's a wall above 3600Mhz as far as I can see, 3733 is straight no boot & even going above 3600 slowly with BCLK doesn't seem to get very far. These not gonna scale till 1.97V.


----------



## tatmMRKIV

c11 3333 is easier than c12 3733.(I found 8 sticks thatd do c12 3600 but 2 that did c11 3333
Yes there is definitely a wall. [email protected] did it at 1.79v bios for that run on XS


----------



## coolhandluke41

D-die on Xp


----------



## tatmMRKIV

I have been having alot of issues with left slot. okay with samsung, but I couln't go cold on cpu with afr.. and I ended up killing a good cpu having to mess with with mem...

went too cold too fast I think and I heard a cold snap and I am pretty sure that did it..(wasnt that cold. i mean i have a fraking dark pot)

now 0d 

oh well... I was prepared. I got some cpus for a descent price. and should be able to sell rma for close to msrp so.. really its just a shame it was one of my better chips... [email protected] 5ghz I think.
still have a 1.385 and a 5.1GHZ [email protected] AIR and [email protected] 5ghz I think... I may have a lid mixed up.

I dunno. I am thinking of breaking out my msi titamium board and giving that a shot again... if I can oc mfr the comprehensive ln2 guide should help me... I dunno I did have 5.3ghz on it but mem didn't oc at max at the same time...


----------



## coolhandluke41

you prolly lost your mount (crack) that's all


----------



## tatmMRKIV

nah I installed my worst chip and it booted up right away. then I installed that one in again and took a pic of the 0d.
She's dead, Jim! You get her Triquarter, I'll get her wallet!

I was swapping sticks in and out trying to gain some stability after I quickly binned those c16 3200 e-die I got. I think it powered on when ZI was pullinga stick out maybe I shorted something... Really who knows.. could be 30 things I don't know a damn thing about ln2 on cpu.
Also IIRC one of the sticks was not completely seated last time I fired it up so that may have done it too..

s'all boils down to I was being impatient

I went from -100 to -130 in probably 15-20seconds

was fine when I was patient before but I was pressed since I was binning those damn sticks..

I hope _that_ mobo comes out soon so I could have some dedicated benched


----------



## 636cc of fury

Little board testing, 4133 c12 tuco tight 1.98v set in bios all air cooled on cpu and memory.



http://imgur.com/jI7PWx8





http://imgur.com/hDlh1pq





http://imgur.com/UmowYVb


----------



## CL3P20

L0ud = _s @ 2 ... git the ffdkoutta here ! GG until 4266 !!

ChL = is there no dust where you live? PCB is pristine in your photo.. 'food grade'  **Thanks for the full bank time too. Looks strong.


----------



## coolhandluke41

@CL3P20 ..skillz bro ..dust allover









@L0ud ..crazy !









D-die for Die Hard..should have my i7 today ..can't wait


----------



## tatmMRKIV

I live in az and I have cats. I feel so bad about how disty my hardware gets. my freshly LETd OCF is already covered in hair... Glad I got one of those static-free vacs


----------



## Lays

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *636cc of fury*
> 
> Little board testing, 4133 c12 tuco tight 1.98v set in bios all air cooled on cpu and memory.
> 
> 
> 
> http://imgur.com/jI7PWx8
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://imgur.com/hDlh1pq
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://imgur.com/UmowYVb


im so moist rite now after seeing this


----------



## CL3P20

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *coolhandluke41*
> 
> @CL3P20 ..skillz bro ..dust allover
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @L0ud ..crazy !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> D-die for Die Hard..should have my i7 today ..can't wait


Wazza looking a bit stronger with lower maxmem..same OS?


----------



## Duality92

Hey guys, I think you all would be my best resources to answer my question







Check this thread ^^

http://www.overclock.net/t/1582997/which-ddr4-is-best-for-overclocking


----------



## coolhandluke41

same OS CL3P20 ,a lot of doctoring ,Skylake is little different I guess

EDIT;
Quote:


> I live in az and I have cats. I feel so bad about how disty my hardware gets. my freshly LETd OCF is already covered in hair... Glad I got one of those static-free vacs


I also have a cat ..this is poor American breed ..only hunts doves, rabbits and squirrels


----------



## IOWA

I want to change mobo... I want to sell my ASrock Z170OC Formula and buy an Asus Extreme VIII... how do you see it?? Is it worth?

I have this strange bug, every time I hit 4000 mobo will not reboot, even at 4000c19...


----------



## coolhandluke41

done with D-die for now ..I think ,pretty happy with my i7


----------



## tatmMRKIV

nice. MEMO: low stock on the c15 2666 fury kits. YOu know what that means.

@IOWA wait for the little boardif you aren't gonna do 4sticks


----------



## IOWA

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *coolhandluke41*
> 
> done with D-die for now ..I think ,pretty happy with my i7


I now have a good pair of corsair d-die myself, easy 3733c14 setup but still lack of efficency in XTU, cannot hit 1600ppts. I am around 1592-1595...
High bin D-die is fun and some say it scales good with a little cold on them... Have you tryed?

Today I will make some tests.


----------



## tatmMRKIV

http://www.gskill.com/en/press/view/g-skill-boosts-ddr4-8gb-module-speed-up-to-4133mhz-16gb--8gbx2-
cant wait for c16 3600

dont feel bad iowa my xtu scores are pathetic!


----------



## IOWA

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tatmMRKIV*
> 
> http://www.gskill.com/en/press/view/g-skill-boosts-ddr4-8gb-module-speed-up-to-4133mhz-16gb--8gbx2-
> cant wait for c16 3600
> 
> dont feel bad iowa my xtu scores are pathetic!


16-16-16???


----------



## sabishiihito

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IOWA*
> 
> 16-16-16???


I don't even see how that's possible, what IC could do those timings at 1800MHz with only 1.35v???


----------



## rt123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sabishiihito*
> 
> I don't even see how that's possible, what IC could do those timings at 1800MHz with only 1.35v???


Samsung B-die.


----------



## IOWA

Quick (very) test of d-die. I have problems transferring files from XP to the other PC so i have a few pics.

Here validation for 4000c11 e-die: http://valid.x86.fr/z5g50f





I know that these are not conventional tests but I have tested them in less than 2hrs total... I have forgot to save other screenshots









I tryed 4000c19 ok but no 4000c18 or less. 3733c15 seems to be best stable option for win7, even 3733c14 but 3600c13twcl8 is 1sec faster in 4M (I use that for speedy testing).
No wazza or other tricks used, maxmem 640M.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rt123*
> 
> Samsung B-die.


B-die sounds sweet, hope to find better efficency than e-die. High binned d-die are very good in comparison to e-die and they are far more easy to OC.


----------



## CL3P20

nice results.

*Q- does RTL still move on SKL when adjusting tWCL like HW? <- could account for some of the difference if so.


----------



## IOWA

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rt123*
> 
> Samsung B-die.


In my experience no, not in "auto" at least, maybe with some training... till 3600 it is possible to set twcl8,, some kits even 3733 but it is VERY IMC dipendent.


----------



## tatmMRKIV

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IOWA*
> 
> 16-16-16???


yup I gotta graab 5x quadkits for someone to bin as well.. I can't wait to seewhat they get.

my c15 2666 fury kit just showed up time to see if they are AFR yet

ICs look the same as the MFR ones I have on my c17 3333 ES. will test later but signs look bad.

yup still mfr. otherwise extremely bad afr

failing c12 3200 @ 1.6v


----------



## coolhandluke41

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IOWA*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *coolhandluke41*
> 
> done with D-die for now ..I think ,pretty happy with my i7
> 
> 
> 
> I now have a good pair of corsair d-die myself, easy 3733c14 setup but still lack of efficency in XTU, cannot hit 1600ppts. I am around 1592-1595...
> High bin D-die is fun and some say it scales good with a little cold on them... Have you tryed?
> 
> Today I will make some tests.
Click to expand...

I think it's time to move past D-Die for now , E-die looks good at the moment
here is Webs 32m


----------



## coolhandluke41

nothing like the right OS


----------



## tatmMRKIV

I dont have any good xp iso ):

Having some fun on the msi board though. Its wierdly slow but this hot v2 bios is getting c12-19 4000 done
Might have to push for c11 of this keeps up

I have some issues though

Left slots on this board are difficult, too. And i have a bad leak


----------



## coolhandluke41

if you have difficult time at higher freq. ,try c11 3600 tight with higher voltage ,you won't get much efficiency by running just one module


----------



## rt123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tatmMRKIV*
> 
> I dont have any good xp iso ):
> 
> Having some fun on the msi board though. Its wierdly slow but this hot v2 bios is getting c12-19 4000 done
> Might have to push for c11 of this keeps up
> 
> I have some issues though
> 
> Left slots on this board are difficult, too. And i have a bad leak


Binning in the wrong slot. You are supposed to bin in 2 & 4.


----------



## tatmMRKIV

slot 2 was having issues posting as well.

anyways I had some damn wierd experiences with my c19 4266 stick and I put everything on hold I binned the one stick down to 1.85 and then I tried to do it with y really good tridentz and it kept failing. from 1.85v -1.89v

lol I know single slot is vbad for efficiency I haven't made it far enough to start dual channel runs. my stick bugged out on me


----------



## tatmMRKIV

testing some c17 3600 trident z kits... I think for e-die binning itd be best to get cheapest as possible and just get a ton of them like c16 3200 ripv or something

also anyone else notice the new SKUs from g.skill?

theres alot of 2x4gb kits out there with pretty tight timings


----------



## tatmMRKIV

B-die 

Any tips?


----------



## xxbassplayerxx

Fixed your image for you. Link was broken!


----------



## tatmMRKIV

cool thanks. one was DOA the other posted 3733 12-13-13 @ 1.75v
sending back hopefully next kit isnt dead and OCs


----------



## rt123

Gskill QA department has been overrun by idiots.


----------



## tatmMRKIV

it must be I actually have another c17 3600 stick but 4gb thats also DOA i have to send back. 1 stick of 6kits though so not too bad. but there was a second stick that was borderline. IIRC but that might have had to do with vccsa and vccio on tyhat particular test

there are a few poor reviews for g.skill's sticks from DOAs on newegg so I am not alone.

but forsure. buy c16 3200 ripV if you want to bin e-die. it seems like factory ratings have no relevence to how these sticks overclock. and with those ripv you will get like twice as many sticks to go through

maybe its just the MSI Ti but my 4266 kit and 3733 kit are trash right now.

my really good 4266 stick fails c12 4k at any voltage
and same with the others.
ripv I binned are fine though.

I dunno I don't really like this board for mem OC. TrCD and TRP aren't as friendly as they are on OCF I think.


----------



## IOWA

Use OCF or ASUS. I am selling z170ocf for 4000 problem (my 3733kit does 4000c11 at decent voltage)... it is very stressful for me as the mobo does not reboot... I hate when it does that. I have stopped benching for this issue.

Only e-die, only 4000+ speed, no matter what bios i use.


----------



## rt123

Could very well be an IMC issue. In my testing not all CPUs can handle those speeds.

But its easier to blame the board.


----------



## tatmMRKIV

did you try with the black slots?


----------



## xxbassplayerxx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tatmMRKIV*
> 
> did you try with the black slots?


Black slots on Giga OC Force? Supposed to use the Orange slots first.


----------



## tatmMRKIV

Iowa has oc formula i am pretty sure


----------



## coolhandluke41

tested my i7 last night


----------



## rt123

Killer efficiency Luke & that's quite the low voltage for 5Ghz.


----------



## Dwofzz

G.skill Trident X F3-2400C9D-8GTXD
DDR3-2400 CL9-11-11-31 1.65v

S/N 143525002241497

These should be HyniX right? but what kind of hynix chip?

Suggestions or/and hard fakt is much appreciated!!









*Edit* 2014 AUG


----------



## Noxinite

>>Quoted from the OP:
0140 = Micron
0000 = Test sample
0240 = Hynix
0260 = ?
AB40 = Hynix
0340 = Samsung
0360 = Samsung
0640 = Elpida non-Hyper
0650 = Elpida (seen on blue PCB Tridents)
0660 = Elpida non-Hyper
0690 = Elpida Hyper
1200 = PSC
1240 = Nanya
1400 = Hynix(CFRds)
1500= HCH9 Samsung
*2500=Samsung (new SN#)-HYKO*
0401= PSC
1040 = PSC

So those are probably the good Samsung kind.


----------



## HeinrichHimmler

Need a IC check for:

G SKILL F4-3333C16Q-16GRRD

Thanks


----------



## tatmMRKIV

samsung...... d-die? whhatever first gen sam ddr4 is. those arent the precious MFR based kits

I cant effectively test my c15 2666 till lil board drops.. my big board is having mem training issues at stock and xmp to the point where I cant enter bios with any ram

and msi is just too hard to pass. timings have to me much loser to pass the same basic freq, voltage, and cas as they will do on asrock

maybe its the hot v2 bios. maybe its rpugher on mem than usual bioses but I am having issues across multiple IC types


----------



## funsoul

Happy holidays folks!

Continuing to work through my ddr3...only a handful of sticks remain to be tested (finally).

Would someone be able to enlighten me on what to look for and solid binning settings (timings/subtimings/voltages/etc) for Samsung and BBSE?

TIA!!
=========================================
Here are the remaining sticks to be tested:
1600-GSkill Ripjaws http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820231344
Elpida BBSE
f3-12800cl7t-3gbrh, 3x1GB, 7-7-7-24
Only tested to confirm everything runs properly at default. Prior owner ran them from 1000c6 (1.73v) up to 1200c9 (1.68v)

2000-GSkill Ripjaws http://forums.overclockers.com.au/showthread.php?t=816233
f3-1600cl9t-3gbrh, 3x1GB, 9-9-9-27
Haven't played with these in years. Don't recall how they ran.

2133-GSkill Perfect Storm http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820231269
Elpida BBBG/BBSE
f3-17066cl9t-6gpbps, 3x2GB, 9-9-9-24
Prior owner tested the kit in various combinations for 1105 7-9-7-24 1,62v, 1143 7-9-7-24 1,66v, 1200 7-10-7-24 1,75v and also for 1000 6-8-6-24. The kit boots and does 1m 1300 8-11-8-22 at 1,89v on M5F, but fails 32m.

Before I figured out they were BBSE, tested them using psc presets and got the following results:
stick 1) pass at 2400 8-10-7 @ 1.85v, psc 2400 profile, trdrd=4, twcl=4, spi32 profile enabled
stick 2) pass at 2400 8-10-7 @ 1.85v, psc 2400 profile, trdrd=4, twcl=4, spi32 profile enabled
stick 3) pass at 2400 8-10-7 @ 1.85v, psc 2400 profile, trdrd=4, twcl=4, spi32 profile enabled

2133-GSkill Ripjaws Z http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820231503
Elpida BBSE
f3-17000cl9q-16gbzh, 4x4GB, 9-11-10-28
Confirmed to run stocks speed/timings/voltage.

2400-GSkill TridentX http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820231638
Samsung
f3-2400c9d-8gtxd, 4x4GB (2 different sets), 9-11-11-31
On z97, have had these running as high as 2933, 11-13-13-38 @ 1.87v but aida read speed was much faster at 2400, 9-11-11-31 with stock voltage. Ran 2786, 10-12-12-30 2T @ 1.87v on fm2.

Here's what I found for potential binning settings but would appreciate any guidance from you folks:


----------



## tatmMRKIV

Afr is in the c15 2666 fury now
Pcb is different than in my predator. Anyone with es know which is like the pcb on them?


----------



## sabishiihito

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tatmMRKIV*
> 
> Afr is in the c15 2666 fury now
> Pcb is different than in my predator. Anyone with es know which is like the pcb on them?


Found this pic on Ascii Japan's site, looks like the same PCB as the MFR Fury:



Your AFR Fury's PCB looks the same as my AFR Savage's:


----------



## tatmMRKIV

No savage and pradator are the same i think. Easiest way to tell is the white (resistors?) Also the fingers are different.

Damn havent made it through the second lit yet. First stick went down to 1.66v at c11 3333

Ocf is wierd. Or mem or imc.
I stopped at 1.7355v alot because i was having issues. Bsod, 32m fail, fail to load windows. But i lowered v even more and it started passing again.. so now i have to rebin all my previous sticks.


----------



## coolhandluke41

heads up guys ..2x8gb 3600c17 /made in Dec. (supposed to be B-Die) kits are DS E-Die,need to wait for new batch


----------



## tatmMRKIV

Damn guess i got lucky. They were without a doubt single sided. And just didnt load windows at 12-13-13 so i highly doubt they could have been even if my eyes were mistaken.

Im gonna feel bad if all those kits splave got are ds.

[email protected] told me the c17 3600 was oos when he looked last night though so.... (he was worried about stock for the rma)

Anyways the pcb on the fury might be key.

Either way my predators bsod hard repeatedly lower than 1.7v tried my best one that was passing @ 1.72v gotta finish the rest of these sticks on 3333 c11... so i can try for c12 3733 i guess....


----------



## tatmMRKIV

Nov 2015 was the date sticker on mine, yours?

Also splave on facebook omg so sorry. This is my fault isnt it?


----------



## rt123

And to think I was gonna order multiple kits.









Meanwhile, here's some semi-good news for those whose missed it (including myself, thanks to marc0053 for pointing it out)...


http://gskill.com/en/press/view/g-skill-announces-ddr4-3200mhz-cl14-64gb-4x16gb--memory-kit

Double sided B...








Anyone wanna guess, what craps out first, IMC or the sticks..?









Although, sincerely doubt they will be available when then say it will. If they will, it would make for a nice Christmas gift to myself, mOCF + B-die.


----------



## coolhandluke41

here is list of all the new low latency kits
http://www.tomshardware.com/news/gskill-low-latency-ddr4-3200mhz,30787.html#xtor=RSS-998


----------



## sabishiihito

Got two kits of HyperX Savage 2666C13 AFR Friday. Had fits with one kit booting anything over 3200 but finally coaxed a 3600 12-18-18 run out of them.



Also did 3466 12-17-17.



2 sticks from the better kit did 3600 12-17-17.


----------



## DR4G00N

Tried messing around with my HCH9/BCH9 sticks together on my AsRock A55M-HVS board. The best I could do was 2563MHz @ 11-12-12-30-46-110 1T 1.7V because the boards bios tops out at 136 FSB (137.31 in windows). There's no SuperPi run though because I totally forgot.


----------



## tatmMRKIV

B
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sabishiihito*
> 
> Got two kits of HyperX Predator 2666C13 AFR Friday. Had fits with one kit booting anything over 3200 but finally coaxed a 3600 12-18-18 run out of them.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also did 3466 12-17-17.
> 
> 
> 
> 2 sticks from the better kit did 3600 12-17-17.


You need to grab some of these fury... c11 3333 under 1.65v real


1.63v dmm just where at am at at the moment on this stick, got one to do 1.598v

1.5717v


----------



## coolhandluke41

you guys wasting your T&$ with this AFR ..just my 2c


----------



## xxbassplayerxx

B-Die is where it's at.


----------



## Doug2507

2666 AFR kits should still prove better on x99, no?


----------



## xxbassplayerxx

I haven't seen B-Die tested with X99. I'd imagine you may see 3400 10-10-10 or something awesome like that.


----------



## Doug2507

Hmm. Good point. E die were 3400c11 no problem low volt.

Put that chip on cold yet?


----------



## tatmMRKIV

but afr is such fun and b-die will be basically too expensive to bin. I am probably gonna grab 2 -4 good sticks (which I have basically done) and then get rid of the rest though.

I tried 12 17 17 3733 @ 196v last night to no avail sadly
c11 3466 on air wasnt happening without a ton of v...

got a ton of LN2 so figure I am just gonna freeze them and play once I get through the last 3 sticks.

having alot of challenges. I guess I damaged my board

so far 7 sticks that do c11 3333 tight under 1.6v dmm though
3 under 1.55v bios
2 @ 1.5666

#224-1.593(1.56vb)
#222-1.5877(1.555vb)
#223-1.5717(1.54vb)
#221-1.583
#202-1.6094(1.575vb)
#201-1.5884(1.555vb)
#203-1.5666(1.535vb)
#200-1.63v?
#139-1.5660(1.535vb)


----------



## xxbassplayerxx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Doug2507*
> 
> Hmm. Good point. E die were 3400c11 no problem low volt.
> 
> Put that chip on cold yet?


Shortly. OCN Comp starting up so I'll be tuning for the first half of Jan and freezing in the second half


----------



## tatmMRKIV

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820233917
red HS bar dom plats?


----------



## coolhandluke41

finally 2k


----------



## GtiJason

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *coolhandluke41*
> 
> finally 2k


Very nice, I'm hoping to freeze mine in a couple weeks. Couple tests on air with CLU under the hood


----------



## rt123

@CHL nicely done.









@Jason those E-die mate.?
Edit:- NVM. 2000C12 is E-die.

When you do your session check your 5G/5G score. You wanna be atleast 1700+ to play with the big boyz....


----------



## coolhandluke41

looking good Jason


----------



## Duality92

I managed to get my Ripjaws 3200/C16 stable at 3333/14-16-16-36









Running at 1.5v of course









http://valid.x86.fr/yecru0


----------



## coolhandluke41

nice shim
http://shop.aquacomputer.de/product_info.php?products_id=3378


----------



## mouacyk

Some oldies but goody Samsung Miracles:

4x4GB at 2400MHz @ 1.67v (Finally got consistent hyper-pi stability)


2x4GB + 2x8GB G.Skill 2933 @ at 2400 @ 1.67v (new 24/7)


2x8GB G.Skill 2933 @ 1.65v


(Not sure why the speeds are so bad at 2933. Think my board is near its limits, because the RTLs are auto-tuned outside of selectable ranges







.


----------



## tatmMRKIV

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *coolhandluke41*
> 
> nice shim
> http://shop.aquacomputer.de/product_info.php?products_id=3378


saw that. Do you think itd work with subzero?


----------



## GtiJason

What about these, E die, B die, D die XYZ Die ?


----------



## coolhandluke41

here is D-die / 4.5 for comparison Jason (need to show SPD)


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## GtiJason

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *coolhandluke41*
> 
> here is D-die / 4.5 for comparison Jason (need to show SPD)


Oh I was just kidding, I know what my money's buying, then I tear off the HS to double check and to freeze

Edit: They are E die but was trying to hide that fact with low latency/frequency, "And I would have gotten away with it too, if it weren't for you blasted meddling kids...and your stupid dog!" Foiled my plans, once again


----------



## tatmMRKIV

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tatmMRKIV*
> 
> but afr is such fun and b-die will be basically too expensive to bin. I am probably gonna grab 2 -4 good sticks (which I have basically done) and then get rid of the rest though.
> 
> I tried 12 17 17 3733 @ 196v last night to no avail sadly
> c11 3466 on air wasnt happening without a ton of v...
> 
> got a ton of LN2 so figure I am just gonna freeze them and play once I get through the last 3 sticks.
> 
> having alot of challenges. I guess I damaged my board
> 
> so far 7 sticks that do c11 3333 tight under 1.6v dmm though
> 3 under 1.55v bios
> 2 @ 1.5666
> 
> #224-1.593(1.56vb)
> #222-1.5877(1.555vb)
> #223-1.5717(1.54vb)
> #221-1.583
> #202-1.6094(1.575vb)
> #201-1.5884(1.555vb)
> #203-1.5666(1.535vb)
> #200-1.63v?
> #139-1.5660(1.535vb)


#136-1.5614(1.53vb)
#137-1.5327(1.505vb)

Dual ch lowv:
1.5665v


1.561


aaaand 3 more kits just showed up









now to find another sub 1.54v real stick and then pair these up and price them reasonably.

@luke I sent someone who I sold one of my 4.8ghz chips to your way, hope you don't mind, IIRC that one had a killer IMC, and it might even scale well with ln2. it did nicely on single stage


----------



## tatmMRKIV

New set i got sucks... well sorta i mean they are good they all pass at 1.6 more or less but none are going lower. That one stick was special i guess

One more kit left but my expectations are very low.

I would say tht these might not be special but this is lower v than es sticks and alot of people are struggling to do this..

These are my last afr ill buy. I am probably returning a good set as no one seems interested in afr any longer


----------



## Duality92

So from what I'm seeing, what should I be expecting from my 3200/16 rip jaws V kit @1.5v? Currently 3333/14-16-16....

Should I up it to 1.55? 1.6v? I'm using four sticks too with my 6600K.


----------



## Kimir

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Doug2507*
> 
> 2666 AFR kits should still prove better on x99, no?


I'd be interested in some return of experience with X99 and AFR and some comparison with MFR.

Also I see some new GeiL coming up. Dual and quad channel kits with 8GB sticks. 3000c13 2x8GB kit seems rather cheap, could those use AFR? (being not compatible with X99 from GeiL website could be an indication, nay?)


----------



## coolhandluke41

this kit was available @ Egg yesterday and I missed it








http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820232194


----------



## tatmMRKIV

I didn't and loud didnt








I announced on my FB page.


----------



## cookiesowns

Picked up these sticks to go with a skylake build for work.

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820232206

My guesses go to dbl-sided A-Die?

Going to spend some time testing these out


----------



## coolhandluke41

^^^ this should be B-Die


----------



## rt123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cookiesowns*
> 
> Picked up these sticks to go with a skylake build for work.
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820232206
> 
> My guesses go to dbl-sided A-Die?
> 
> Going to spend some time testing these out


Wish people would stop making new die revisions out of thin air.








Anyways, thanks for the link, to buy or not to buy, that's the question.


----------



## tatmMRKIV

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rt123*
> 
> Wish people would stop making new die revisions out of thin air.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyways, thanks for the link, to buy or not to buy, that's the question.


lol. I agree


----------



## rt123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tatmMRKIV*
> 
> lol. If you are upset now.... just wait


Why....?
Did the Mocf drop & I missed it.








Swear to god, if that happens, today or any day, something is going to break in my house.

Stupid Newegg search is the most unreliable thing ever. I can literally type the product name of the mem linked above & it won't show up in the search. I mean d faq Newegg.. ?









Edit:- You've been quite sneaky with your edits these days.


----------



## cookiesowns

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rt123*
> 
> Wish people would stop making new die revisions out of thin air.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyways, thanks for the link, to buy or not to buy, that's the question.


lol. I could have sworn there was an "A-DIE" being mentioned some where.. Guess I was wrong and should have looked at samsung white papers first.


----------



## rt123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cookiesowns*
> 
> lol. I could have sworn there was an "A-DIE" being mentioned some where.. Guess I was wrong and should have looked at samsung white papers first.


Hynix:-

MFR aka M-die 4GB SS sticks or 8GB DS sticks --- Irrelevant now
AFR aka A-die 4GB SS sticks only. (DS not yet, afaik) -- Good
(Both only _*guaranteed*_ on Kingston stuff (MFR no more) but can make wild appearances in other places).

Samsung:-

D-die 4GB SS sticks --- Irrelevant now
E-die 4GB SS sticks or "some" 8GB DS sticks --- Good
B-die 8GB SS sticks(recently announced Gskill bins) or 16GB DS sticks(theory) ---- Hottest new sheez in town.









Hope this clears things up on various dies.


----------



## tatmMRKIV

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rt123*
> 
> Why....?
> Did the Mocf drop & I missed it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Swear to god, if that happens, today or any day, something is going to break in my house.
> 
> Stupid Newegg search is the most unreliable thing ever. I can literally type the product name of the mem linked above & it won't show up in the search. I mean d faq Newegg.. ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Edit:- You've been quite sneaky with your edits these days.


lol i 've said too much. No mobo yet afaik

Yeah i know what you mean i looked up "trident z" the other day, 0 results

I dont know what you are talking about


----------



## GtiJason

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rt123*
> 
> Hynix:-
> 
> MFR aka M-die 4GB SS sticks or 8GB DS sticks --- Irrelevant now
> AFR aka A-die 4GB SS sticks only. (DS not yet, afaik) -- Good
> (Both only _*guaranteed*_ on Kingston stuff (MFR no more) but can make wild appearances in other places).
> 
> Samsung:-
> 
> D-die 4GB SS sticks --- Irrelevant now
> E-die 4GB SS sticks or "some" 8GB DS sticks --- Good
> B-die 8GB SS sticks(recently announced Gskill bins) or 16GB DS sticks(theory) ---- Hottest new sheez in town.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hope this clears things up on various dies.


These are the new Low latency sticks, appear to be DS

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820232206


----------



## rt123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GtiJason*
> 
> These are the new Low latency sticks, appear to be DS
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820232206


I know, we discussed it few days ago
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rt123*
> 
> And to think I was gonna order multiple kits.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meanwhile, here's some semi-good news for those whose missed it (including myself, thanks to marc0053 for pointing it out)...
> 
> 
> http://gskill.com/en/press/view/g-skill-announces-ddr4-3200mhz-cl14-64gb-4x16gb--memory-kit
> 
> Double sided B...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone wanna guess, what craps out first, IMC or the sticks..?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Although, sincerely doubt they will be available when then say it will. If they will, it would make for a nice Christmas gift to myself, mOCF + B-die.


----------



## GtiJason

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rt123*
> 
> I know, we discussed it few days ago


I also know, was just trying to be nice and show they were now in stock since Neweggs search etc. sucks. Been keeping an eye out for a few certain sets with potential, ended up buying the last 2 by 8gb 3600c16 kit instead

Your post stated "or 16gb DS sticks Theory.....hottest new ***** in town"thought youd be interested


----------



## tatmMRKIV

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820232211
I dunno could this be b-die? I mean only other option are 16gb capacity...
not bad price? 180 for 2 c17 3600 vs 250 for 4 c15 3200?Incase they need binning anyhow or if daily speeds are irrelevant again..

also... open box impacts for 200$ http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813132638R


----------



## cookiesowns

Guess we'll all find out on Tuesday night if the 2x16GB g.skill 3200 C14 is b-die Samsung









But if my luck on X99 with DS MFR is of any representation it may be quick tricky to push for high clocks. But will scale well timings. Haven't had any experience yet though with Z170 at all so we'll see..

Hopefully the 6700K I'll pick up has decent IMC and core. Any general batches / stepping to look for?

It's also going onto an Rog Hero so nothing too fancy.


----------



## coolhandluke41

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GtiJason*
> 
> These are the new Low latency sticks, appear to be DS
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820232206


I was looking at them both and from this retail picks they do appear to have different bins pattern,good catch







,this might indicate DS/SS from now on

here are both sides of 2x8 SS vs. 2x16 DS ,this is just speculation at this point


----------



## tatmMRKIV

wow jump in v from c12 3600 to c12 3733 is INSANE

1.56v 

1.85vdmm 

(still have some headroom)

Okay doing better with adjusted timings


----------



## GtiJason

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tatmMRKIV*
> 
> wow jump in v from c12 3600 to c12 3733 is INSANE
> 
> (still have some headroom)


Certainly is...almost 0.40v for 133 mhz is crazy. but I think you cut over 3 seconds off your pi time


----------



## Dum3

That cat is guarding them well lol

Sent from my SM-N910F using Tapatalk


----------



## rt123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GtiJason*
> 
> I also know, was just trying to be nice and show they were now in stock since Neweggs search etc. sucks. Been keeping an eye out for a few certain sets with potential, ended up buying the last 2 by 8gb 3600c16 kit instead
> 
> Your post stated "or 16gb DS sticks Theory.....hottest new ***** in town"thought youd be interested


Nice you grabbed some 3600C16. :jealous

As for DS, cookiesowns had already linked them on the previous page, which spawned the discussion in the first place. Still I appreciate you linking them.









@tat Those are some good sticks though.
The V for 3600C12 is impressive & not a lot can do 3733C12 on air. Did you put a fan on them..?

Spent a lot of time on Pi yesterday. Using my AFR. Maybe a few milliseconds left on the table, almost done here till get a proper i7.









Anyone know of a light weight screeshot utility for XP.
Looks like I removed paint while stripping my install so can't save print screen. Spent a lot of time on stripping XP too, rather not do it again.









Currently having to resort to take a picture of the screen from my phone.


----------



## GtiJason

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rt123*
> 
> Nice you grabbed some 3600C16. :jealous
> 
> Anyone know of a light weight screeshot utility for XP.
> Looks like I removed paint while stripping my install so can't save print screen. Spent a lot of time on stripping XP too, rather not do it again.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Currently having to resort to take a picture of the screen from my phone.


This is what a lot of guys use..myself included... called Snapshot

http://forum.hwbot.org/showthread.php?t=4379


----------



## rt123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GtiJason*
> 
> This is what a lot of guys use..myself included... called Snapshot
> 
> http://forum.hwbot.org/showthread.php?t=4379


Thanks Jayson.
Will give it a shot later on.


----------



## tatmMRKIV

Okb
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rt123*
> 
> Nice you grabbed some 3600C16. :jealous
> 
> As for DS, cookiesowns had already linked them on the previous page, which spawned the discussion in the first place. Still I appreciate you linking them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @tat Those are some good sticks though.
> The V for 3600C12 is impressive & not a lot can do 3733C12 on air. Did you put a fan on them..?
> 
> Spent a lot of time on Pi yesterday. Using my AFR. Maybe a few milliseconds left on the table, almost done here till get a proper i7.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone know of a light weight screeshot utility for XP.
> Looks like I removed paint while stripping my install so can't save print screen. Spent a lot of time on stripping XP too, rather not do it again.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Currently having to resort to take a picture of the screen from my phone.


no fans desinked and put I should still have some room under my cryoclamp heatspreaders.

greenshot I think is one

12-18-18 3733 1.64v dmmm (Fluke 289)

initial testing with Trfc at 300 or less were a no go

twtr timings were also sensitive manual settings= bsod or post fail


----------



## GtiJason

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rt123*
> 
> Thanks Jayson.
> Will give it a shot later on.


What is your HWBot name? RTSurfer...maybe. I have been spending a lot of time on US CC Skype and talking to many other OCN team members such as Mllrkllr88, Sunset1, Lays, Funsoul Schmuckly etc. and have been thinking about switching from R/Overclocking HWBot team to the OCN one. Only Issue is it was kind of my idea to start that team and did so with Buildzoid, but it seems that all of my "friends" or people I talk to daily are either on OCN or XtremeSystems. Oh first world problems....whatcha gonna do!


----------



## Lays

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GtiJason*
> 
> What is your HWBot name? RTSurfer...maybe. I have been spending a lot of time on US CC Skype and talking to many other OCN team members such as Mllrkllr88, Sunset1, Lays, Funsoul Schmuckly etc. and have been thinking about switching from R/Overclocking HWBot team to the OCN one. Only Issue is it was kind of my idea to start that team and did so with Buildzoid, but it seems that all of my "friends" or people I talk to daily are either on OCN or XtremeSystems. Oh first world problems....whatcha gonna do!


Everyone I talk to in a daily basis was in the LTT team, but it was basically only me submitting on a weekly basis









So I left that and joined my own team with friends that were actually submitting, but then it died down and nobody was really competing much, so I went to OCN








I talk to all those guys a lot now though, so it's OK!


----------



## tatmMRKIV

So heres my best dual kits
Sorry no pics. No mouse...
12 18 18 [email protected] 1.6645v dmm and best pair @1.6379v dmm


----------



## 636cc of fury

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GtiJason*
> 
> What is your HWBot name? RTSurfer...maybe. I have been spending a lot of time on US CC Skype and talking to many other OCN team members such as Mllrkllr88, Sunset1, Lays, Funsoul Schmuckly etc. and have been thinking about switching from R/Overclocking HWBot team to the OCN one. Only Issue is it was kind of my idea to start that team and did so with Buildzoid, but it seems that all of my "friends" or people I talk to daily are either on OCN or XtremeSystems. Oh first world problems....whatcha gonna do!





http://imgur.com/vu4cT74


----------



## KickAssCop

What is a good cheap ram to go with my build in sig. I think my G Skill is about to crap out since I was getting over clocking failed errors this morning and narrowed it down to my Ram. Since setting it to 2133 PC has been running fine all day but at 2666 it is failing. Going to run some mem test. Any other tests to check for system ram issues?


----------



## cookiesowns

Ram is here...

What's the best way to remove the TridentZ heatspreader? Heat or Freezer? Will show pics once I figure out the best way to get these off.


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cookiesowns*
> 
> Ram is here...
> 
> What's the best way to remove the TridentZ heatspreader? Heat or Freezer? Will show pics once I figure out the best way to get these off.


heat gun


----------



## rt123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cookiesowns*
> 
> Ram is here...
> 
> What's the best way to remove the TridentZ heatspreader? Heat or Freezer? Will show pics once I figure out the best way to get these off.


No need to de-sink them, unless you want to do it for other reasons.
As long as it DS, its B-die.


----------



## cookiesowns

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rt123*
> 
> No need to de-sink them, unless you want to do it for other reasons.
> As long as it DS, its B-die.


Yup, DS, tiny IC's. B-die it is


----------



## rt123

Get us some OC results when you have your Z170 setup up & running.


----------



## cookiesowns

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rt123*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Get us some OC results when you have your Z170 setup up & running.


Yup. Should get most of the other stuff by end of this weekend. Hopefully IMC is up to snuff, I bet 2x16GB won't be too easy.

Some pictures...


----------



## tatmMRKIV

the c16 3600 showed up but I dont want to try ocf yet


----------



## bloodmaster

Z170 Gaming 7 bios F6K-F6-F7A with 6.700K and Xyperx Fury HX426C15FBK2/16 16GB (2 x 8GB) DDR4-2666 1.2v

(http://www.kingston.com/dataSheets/HX426C15FBK2_16.pdf )

Tested..

XPM on slot 1-3 default speed 26.66 = errors on mem test,gaming crash
XPM on slot 2-4 default speed 26.66 = errors on mem test,gaming crash
XPM off slot 1-3 default speed 26.66 Ram Voltage: 1.300v VCCIO/SA: 1.150v = errors on mem test,gaming crash
XPM off slot 2-4 default speed 26.66 Ram Voltage: 1.300v VCCIO/SA: 1.150v = errors on mem test,gaming crash
XPM off slot 1-3 default speed 26.66 Ram Voltage: 1.340v VCCIO/SA: 1.200v/1.150 = errors on mem test,gaming crash
XPM off slot 2-4 default speed 26.66 Ram Voltage: 1.340v VCCIO/SA: 1.200v/1.150 = errors on mem test,gaming crash
XPM off slot 1-3 speed 24.00 Ram Voltage: 1.340v VCCIO/SA: 1.200v/1.150 = errors on mem test,gaming crash
XPM off slot 2-4 speed 24.00 Ram Voltage: 1.340v VCCIO/SA: 1.200v/1.150 = errors on mem test,gaming crash

XPM off slot 1-3 speed 21.33 Ram Voltage: default (1.200v) VCCIO/SA: default (1.060v/0.960) = NO ERROR
XPM off slot 2-4 speed 21.33 Ram Voltage: default (1.200v) VCCIO/SA: default (1.060v/0.960) = NO ERROR

Note ..when i try to put manual memory settings (not the defaults )i have post bios error 40

All the rest motherboard settings at defaults.

Any help to get this running at default speed STABLE ?????


----------



## inflatablemouse

@bloodmaster,

Do you have another set of memory you can test?

You can also test 1 DIMM at a time.

At default settings, memory should simply test fine with memtest+ v5 or higher. So in any case, something is wrong and to figure out what, you need to test 1 DIMM at a time and be able swap it out for another set that is confirmed to be 100% (or test in another setup that's tested fine).


----------



## bloodmaster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inflatablemouse*
> 
> @bloodmaster,
> 
> Do you have another set of memory you can test?
> 
> You can also test 1 DIMM at a time.
> 
> At default settings, memory should simply test fine with memtest+ v5 or higher. So in any case, something is wrong and to figure out what, you need to test 1 DIMM at a time and be able swap it out for another set that is confirmed to be 100% (or test in another setup that's tested fine).


I dont have another memory to test.

I have done the memtest+ with 1 dimm each time and pass without errors for both dimms.
My motherboard doesnt boot (boot loop with error code 55) if i put single dimm in slot 1 or 2. but boots ok with dimm in slot 3 or 4.

Checked the motherboard socket for bend pin and its all perfect.


----------



## tatmMRKIV

..............


----------



## lilchronic

Just ordered These. I think newegg miss printed the title because g.skill only has 8 and 16GB stick on there site. http://www.gskill.com/en/product/f4-3200c14q-32gtz

So hopefully i can get them working on my x99 rig


----------



## marmott

This is a Gigabyte motherboard....

Contact the support teams would be my advice.


----------



## rt123

SS B-die boys, for those who missed it

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820232205
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820232217

Edit:- Sniped by Lilchronic.


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rt123*
> 
> SS B-die boys, for those who missed it
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820232205
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820232217


Yeah im hoping they miss printed the 32gb 8x4GB for the 8GB x4.







I looked on g.skills web site and it doesn't look like they have 4GB stick's of 3200Mhz CL14....


----------



## rt123

Yup, prolly that's what has happened.


----------



## Kimir

rofl, meanwhile here we get the Trident Z old gen (3200c16, 3400c16 at best).


----------



## tatmMRKIV

.............


----------



## tatmMRKIV

..............


----------



## tatmMRKIV

...............


----------



## coolhandluke41

this is nuts ,egg does pre-orders now on c16 kits


----------



## tatmMRKIV

.........


----------



## KaRtA82

What are you using to check your sticks Random? You seem to go through a lot, break a lot and show no real efficient results from them. Just curious. Also, what are you doing with them all?

Now all you lot stop buying it all from Newegg, save some for the rest of us.


----------



## tatmMRKIV

Nnn


----------



## mouacyk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tatmMRKIV*
> 
> I like binning mem kits i dont know what else to say. I thought my results spoke for themselves
> I got retail dual kits as good or better than es
> I havent killed any mem
> Just cpu and im not the only one with dying skylake cpus. Chips r weak


You should link your results in your signature so I can find them easier. I'm rapidly becoming an addict with my Trident X 2933 and 2666 kits. My primary goal is bandwidth optimization, because so many AIDA64 screenshots anger me by showing mere 50-70% efficiencies beyond 2400MHz. It is from experts like yourself that I am able to achieve nearly 90% efficiency at these speeds, unlike that stupid Corsair article comparing DDR3 to DDR4.


----------



## tatmMRKIV

................


----------



## KaRtA82

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tatmMRKIV*
> 
> I like binning mem kits i dont know what else to say. I thought my results spoke for themselves
> I got retail dual kits as good or better than es
> I havent killed any mem
> Just cpu and im not the only one with dying skylake cpus. Chips r weak


Sorry, but I'm yet to see any actual results with some efficiency testing. All I see is these sticks clock or reach timings, but no real results. Please post them. BTW, I can get the same XTU result as you at 5ghz where you are at 5.3......Just sayin, think you are doing it all wrong.


----------



## tatmMRKIV

..............


----------



## KaRtA82

I know it's for ram addicts, that's why I look here.

Good to see you enjoy it, just figure you have what appears to be a lot of kits pass your hands, and want to see more solid results from them for people to compare and see if they are worth it. Just seems very scatter bench to me. Please, don't think I'm having a go, just trying to be constructive, not only to you, but also the thread and community.

Show us what they can really do. Superpi 32m 4ghz and XTU 4.5ghz are good markers for how the ram can go.

I'm still on D-Die, and want to see how the different B-Die bins go before I fork out more coin (budget restricted enthusiast you know). Like 3200c15/14 vs 3600c16/17 kits. That's what this hobby/addiction is about. Not big wallets and most expensive kits, I want to see how the lower bins are vs the higher bins.


----------



## coolhandluke41

^^ +1







...let see some results guys


----------



## mouacyk

Rest of system in sig.

32GB @ 2666 24/7 (2x8GB 2933 + 2x8GB 2666), Loosened tRRD, CR, and tRFC for stability, VCCSA/IO = Auto, VDDR = 1.675v, Passed Gold Memory Pro THOROUGH:


My best bandwidth for 2x8GB at 2666 after tightening secondaries and tertiaries:

The only other results I saw at 2666 that reaching 40GB/s was with tighter timings at 10-12-12-31.

Poor Read/Copy (-6GB/s and -3GB/s) bandwidths with secondaries/tertiaries on Auto:


----------



## zeropluszero

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KaRtA82*
> 
> I know it's for ram addicts, that's why I look here.
> 
> Good to see you enjoy it, just figure you have what appears to be a lot of kits pass your hands, and want to see more solid results from them for people to compare and see if they are worth it. Just seems very scatter bench to me. Please, don't think I'm having a go, just trying to be constructive, not only to you, but also the thread and community.
> 
> Show us what they can really do. Superpi 32m 4ghz and XTU 4.5ghz are good markers for how the ram can go.
> 
> I'm still on D-Die, and want to see how the different B-Die bins go before I fork out more coin (budget restricted enthusiast you know). Like 3200c15/14 vs 3600c16/17 kits. That's what this hobby/addiction is about. Not big wallets and most expensive kits, I want to see how the lower bins are vs the higher bins.


oh man, you are on the wrong forum.


----------



## coolhandluke41

*Happy New year everyone !!!*


----------



## rt123

Happy New Year!








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zeropluszero*
> 
> oh man, you are on the wrong forum.


What in your expert opinion would be a better place..?


----------



## coolhandluke41

I'm not sure if anyone mentioned this but the spreaders on the RipjawsV series have noticeable design flaw


----------



## tatmMRKIV

.....


----------



## sabishiihito

I took a chance on a 2x8GB kit of Patriot Viper 4 DDR4-3400 from Fry's today, turns out they're single-sided. I wasn't able to remove the heat spreader (adhesive is WELL attached to all the ICs) but I'm fairly certain they're Samsung B-die. Haven't had a chance to test them since my Z170 setup is currently disassembled as I'm trying to bin my remaining DDR3 kits for sale.


----------



## tatmMRKIV

........


----------



## sabishiihito

I'm having trouble trying to run stuff like 3600 12-12-12 so far on M8E, right now I'm just seeing if they can do 3600 16-16-16 to confirm they are Samsung B-die as apparently Hynix also has an 8Gbit IC out now.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## tatmMRKIV

............


----------



## zeropluszero

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rt123*
> 
> Happy New Year!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What in your expert opinion would be a better place..?


This is easy, Hwbot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *coolhandluke41*
> 
> I'm not sure if anyone mentioned this but the spreaders on the RipjawsV series have noticeable design flaw


Lol who needs heatsink anyway?


----------



## coolhandluke41

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zeropluszero*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *rt123*
> 
> Happy New Year!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What in your expert opinion would be a better place..?
> 
> 
> 
> This is easy, Hwbot
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *coolhandluke41*
> 
> I'm not sure if anyone mentioned this but the spreaders on the RipjawsV series have noticeable design flaw
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Lol who needs heatsink anyway?
Click to expand...

1-Hwbot is a forum not a thread Matt,yes there are few threads committed to efficiency on particular motherboard or 32M exclusively but there is no other thread like this one-which is solely committed to RAM ,this is not HWBOT this thread is hosted by OCN forum so if you don't like the content or ppl posting here ...well you can turn around and go back where you came from ,if you don't have anything to share with this community please don't act like troll

2second quote is just too silly to respond to


----------



## tatmMRKIV

I am confused I was just recommending hwbot for that one case as I think theres alot more xtu and etc on there. specifically in the extreme mem subforum

Ill stop posting on here if you want. no skin off my back I talk to everyone I need to on facebook anyway

Didn't know wanting to do my tests my way was trolling whatever though.

sorry unsubbed


----------



## sabishiihito

Testing Patriot Viper 2x8GB DDR4-3400C16 single-sided Samsung B-die on M8E at 1800MHz 12-12-12.

No waza



http://imgur.com/JE9Yljn



Waza



http://imgur.com/yNNWOom


----------



## coolhandluke41

^^ nice find









P.S. @ tatmMRKIV ,I was referring to Matt Zero


----------



## GtiJason

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tatmMRKIV*
> 
> I am confused I was just recommending hwbot for that one case as I think theres alot more xtu and etc on there. specifically in the extreme mem subforum
> 
> Ill stop posting on here if you want. no skin off my back I talk to everyone I need to on facebook anyway
> 
> Didn't know wanting to do my tests my way was trolling whatever though.
> 
> sorry unsubbed


Don't think this one has anything to do with you, if other's don't like the direction of this thread they can start posting what it is they want to see with results of there own and I'm sure others (some) will follow. I do like seeing memory benchmarking results and will post soon, working on prepping this damn board to go cold. Let's see some GeekBench 3, MaxMem, 32m and the hate it or love it XTU as it is really dependent on tweakin' them ic's.


----------



## GtiJason

Lookin good sabishiihito, my 3600c16 kit finally arrives tomorrow, ordered the 28th. So much for NewEgg Premium plus "Rush Shipping"


----------



## rt123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *coolhandluke41*
> 
> 1-Hwbot is a forum not a thread Matt,yes there are few threads committed to efficiency on particular motherboard or 32M exclusively but there is no other thread like this one-which is solely committed to RAM ,this is not HWBOT this thread is hosted by OCN forum so if you don't like the content or ppl posting here ...well you can turn around and go back where you came from ,if you don't have anything to share with this community please don't act like troll
> 
> 2second quote is just too silly to respond to


Couldn't have said it better myself.








Stuff on Hwbot is a bit too "partitioned", this thread is more assimilating.

Also, 3600C16 RipjawsV back in stock
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820232195

Seems Newegg decided to put a purchase limit. Now more people will be able to get them.


----------



## Lays

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rt123*
> 
> Couldn't have said it better myself.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stuff on Hwbot is a bit too "partitioned", this thread is more assimilating.
> 
> Also, 3600C16 RipjawsV back in stock
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820232195
> 
> Seems Newegg decided to put a purchase limit. Now more people will be able to get them.


Same bin as the TridentZ you reckon? Or are they putting slightly better stuff on the TridentZ?

(I know they are same XMP, probably same stuff. Figured I'd ask if they put magic crap on the Z's







)


----------



## GtiJason

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lays*
> 
> Same bin as the TridentZ you reckon? Or are they putting slightly better stuff on the TridentZ?
> 
> (I know they are same XMP, probably same stuff. Figured I'd ask if they put magic crap on the Z's
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )


Seems to be the same to me


----------



## Lays

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GtiJason*
> 
> Seems to be the same to me
> q











Good to know there isn't magical pixie dust. May spend the tiny bit extra on TridentZ's since they're sexy







:


----------



## xxbassplayerxx

@GtiJason, awesome run!


----------



## coolhandluke41

nicely done Jason


----------



## Asmola

@GtiJason That must be done with OCF?


----------



## coolhandluke41

TridentZ c16 are back in stock


----------



## GtiJason

sure is
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Asmola*
> 
> @GtiJason That must be done with OCF?


Only the best here


----------



## lilchronic

Not 12-12-12-28 2000Mhz but thats ok


----------



## rt123

Gj guys, mine will be here on Thursday eventhough I ordered on the 29th. Yay for Newegg inventory days.


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rt123*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gj guys, mine will be here on Thursday eventhough I ordered on the 29th. Yay for Newegg inventory days.


Mine got here a day early so maybe you will too


----------



## coolhandluke41

@lilchronic ,try 167 strap ,they should run 3400~3600 higher CL


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *coolhandluke41*
> 
> @lilchronic ,try 167 strap ,they should run 3400~3600 higher CL


oh was just about to ask what memory multiplier but i just tried it @ 3350 no problem.


----------



## coolhandluke41

try tRAS28 and tCWL 9/10,looking good man


----------



## lilchronic

Well i couldent get any higher on 167Strap so im at 127strap and running 3400Mhz guna see if i can get any higher.


Edit : Well i cant seem to get any higher than 3400Mhz even with CL15-15-15-35. Should i try loser primary timings?

Any way tras 28 and twl 10


----------



## GtiJason

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rt123*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gj guys, mine will be here on Thursday eventhough I ordered on the 29th. Yay for Newegg inventory days.


I ordered mine the 28th with rush delivery and they came yesterday, gave me $10 though for the delay


----------



## GtiJason

@lilchronic Are you trying with stock voltages? On Z170 to run 4 dimms you must set tWRWR-DD at 8 so maybe try setting tWRWR at 8 unless there is an option for _DD in the bios. Sorry, I'm unfamiliar with X99


----------



## rt123

Mine was "rush" too, but I checked, still coming on Thursday.

Tbh its not justified for me to get mad at them considering they have been pretty on-time in the past. This is just one slip up.


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GtiJason*
> 
> @lilchronic Are you trying with stock voltages? On Z170 to run 4 dimms you must set tWRWR-DD at 8 so maybe try setting tWRWR at 8 unless there is an option for _DD in the bios. Sorry, I'm unfamiliar with X99


Yea i have been running 3400Mhz cl14 @ 1.35v.

Edit: it wont go to 8. 7 is the max i can put it.


----------



## coolhandluke41

they should scale with voltage =>1.8v


----------



## lilchronic

1.5v


----------



## sabishiihito

Sending my crappy AFR back, I got a 10% off NewEgg Coupon and there is good stock of B-die. Settled on 4x8GB 3200C14 Trident Z.


----------



## coolhandluke41

testing B-die









Edit; not to impressed with B-die (D-die was good for 1617 xtu @3733c13







),hopefully it will do better in 32M


----------



## Bullant

hey got some retail B-die today first tests,air...will fine tune little more before trying memory on cold







is the 3600 cl17 kit trident

http://www.imageupload.co.uk/image/cWWx


----------



## coolhandluke41

looks like decent sample Bully


----------



## Asmola

Finally had time to open packet i got last week and there where these..







Now testing..


----------



## funsoul

Hi folks!

Been struggling getting my ram (psc and samsung) dialed in for another run with the g3258 on an asrock z97 ocf so figured I'd ask here for any guidance, ideas, etc. Thinking the best (thanks to Bullant for that info!) is the psc for spi, samsung for the rest of the 2d's (maybe hypers @ 1000 7-7-6 or so for stuff like hwbprime and wprime?). Am using the pi air profile. For the psc, am using the 2666 tight profile and tightening them a bit further. Got 2700 working once but it was crazy unstable and I've not been able to quite get there again. Don't have a screenshot showing the psc in dual channel but was able to get dual to pass at the same settings as shown below (with 1.85v).

For the 2400 tridentx am using the first 2x4GB samsung profile (neither of the other 2 have worked for me so far). Haven't been able to tighten any further than the screenshot below. Also haven't tried for more than 2800 yet.

Hoping to take the cpu cold this weekend (ram on air with fannage) so, if either the psc or sammies can be tightened further, that's awesome otherwise wondering which sticks (with my current 'best' settings) to use for best results.

Any improvements on any of the ram would be mucho mucho appreciated.
Tia!!

Tests were straight spi32 runs, no wazaa or anything.


----------



## sabishiihito

New arrivals from NewEgg.


















Sent from my SM-G928T using Tapatalk


----------



## KaRtA82

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sabishiihito*
> 
> New arrivals from NewEgg.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G928T using Tapatalk


Like to see how these go against the 3600's


----------



## sabishiihito

Well it looks like half the kit is DOA (4x8GB set), two sticks give 55 even with CMOS cleared. Will test on X99 to verify.


----------



## coolhandluke41

hard reset /clear CMOS ,I had similar issues on Asus board


----------



## lilchronic

3600Mhz @1.55v think i messed up one of the iol's put a 0 next to the 1 i had, instead of auto.








also raised WWDD and WWDR to 7 think that helped me get higher frequency


----------



## Bullant

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *funsoul*
> 
> Hi folks!
> 
> Been struggling getting my ram (psc and samsung) dialed in for another run with the g3258 on an asrock z97 ocf so figured I'd ask here for any guidance, ideas, etc. Thinking the best (thanks to Bullant for that info!) is the psc for spi, samsung for the rest of the 2d's (maybe hypers @ 1000 7-7-6 or so for stuff like hwbprime and wprime?). Am using the pi air profile. For the psc, am using the 2666 tight profile and tightening them a bit further. Got 2700 working once but it was crazy unstable and I've not been able to quite get there again. Don't have a screenshot showing the psc in dual channel but was able to get dual to pass at the same settings as shown below (with 1.85v).
> 
> For the 2400 tridentx am using the first 2x4GB samsung profile (neither of the other 2 have worked for me so far). Haven't been able to tighten any further than the screenshot below. Also haven't tried for more than 2800 yet.
> 
> Hoping to take the cpu cold this weekend (ram on air with fannage) so, if either the psc or sammies can be tightened further, that's awesome otherwise wondering which sticks (with my current 'best' settings) to use for best results.
> 
> Any improvements on any of the ram would be mucho mucho appreciated.
> Tia!!
> 
> Tests were straight spi32 runs, no wazaa or anything.


Hey,looks like your using the correct memory slots,the black ones? your ioa,aod and imc volts are bit off from what I use on PSC,also the sammy ones little off ,what was dram volts when you tried 2700Mhz PSC.Also run with 2 cores on the Pentium,I notice you did with sammy but not PSC

Are you looking to improve you efficiency ? If so you should also start working on a XP OS,waza and more tweaking,im sure lots of guys in here as well as myself can help out and point you in the correct direction

Nice start by the way


----------



## funsoul

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bullant*
> 
> Hey,looks like your using the correct memory slots,the black ones? your ioa,aod and imc volts are bit off from what I use on PSC,also the sammy ones little off ,what was dram volts when you tried 2700Mhz PSC.Also run with 2 cores on the Pentium,I notice you did with sammy but not PSC
> 
> Are you looking to improve you efficiency ? If so you should also start working on a XP OS,waza and more tweaking,im sure lots of guys in here as well as myself can help out and point you in the correct direction
> 
> Nice start by the way


Hi and thanks Bullant!

Yessir...black slots. Hmmm...any suggestions for ioa, aod and imc for both psc and sammy? Been using the same ones for both :/

That's an older screenshot for the psc. Did that testing for spi on xp. Didn't grab shots from dual channel psc testing on 7 but got a pair of sticks running with 2 cores on 7 with the same timings/subtimings. The single sticks passed with 1.80 and 1.82v but in win7, dual chan mode they needed 1.85v. When testing for 2700 I used everything from 1.82v to 1.89v.

Yes...looking to improve speeds and efficiencies. When it comes to actually getting the cpu cold and running the benches, will use the right os for the bench (so definitely xp plus wazaa for spi). Want to do the best with whatever I can muster out of the cpu. As an aside, what ram/speed/timings would you recommend for wprime and hwbprime? Wondering if maybe something slower but tighter would be good for those.

Worked on the samsungs more last night...was able to get to the below. Couldn't find any settings that could be tightened further and still pass and, with these timings/subtimings, wasn't able to get the system to pass at 2820-2850 :/

Thanks again for thoughts!


Update: A buddy pointed me toward this: http://www.xtremesystems.org/forums/showthread.php?286755-How-to-OC-Samsung-with-ASRock-on-z87-OCF Going to work on that today and will report back with progress. Seems like it should help a bit? Any other thoughts on other settings?


----------



## sabishiihito

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *coolhandluke41*
> 
> hard reset /clear CMOS ,I had similar issues on Asus board


Tried clearing CMOS already. X99 board gave a 55 with the sticks installed as well.


----------



## funsoul

Followed splave's writeup. I'd been training at 2666 then enabled fast boot for 2800, now have it set to train at each boot. Memory training threshold is now at 15.

@ 2666 the subject values were 45/47/3/4
@ 2800 they were 46/53/4/10

From what I read and seeing other people's settings, figured I'd try to set them as low as possible. 40/41/4/4 didn't work so ended up at 41/42/4/4. From there, managed to tighten a little further. Still can't go faster than 2800. Wondering if I should try 45/47/3/4 but it seems a little counterintuitive that it'd be an improvement over the current settings? Turning performance mode on did worse than leaving it on auto so auto it is atm.

Think there's more to be had on air? Not sure if it's a fluke or something but weird that trfc=106 was around 3/4 second slower than trfc=108?



Update: trfc106 wasn't stable...crashed about the 3rd time through spi32 so switched back to trfc108.
Update 2: worked voltage down to 2.15


Update 3: Tried to raise the multi to 50x for some better comparisons but getting a 60 error (memory issue) :/


----------



## cookiesowns

Haven't chimed in, in awhile. Turns out the the 6700K i got was a potato. And given lack of time, and familiarly with the system, I just settled at stock timings, with reducing voltage. Not a daily driver but rather a workstation so didn't want to push too hard.

2x16GB 3200 C14 TZ, DS. Lowered to 1.33V and it passed memtest 1000% with no issues.

I was able to do 3200 C13 @ 1.38V but it errroed after 100%, I figure it's probably capable of 3200 C13 @ 1.4V which might not be too bad, or it could be IMC stability at C13, I don't know. Either way 16GB sticks at 3200 C13/C14 seems pretty dang good to me.

These sticks might be awesome for high density X99 setups!


----------



## GtiJason

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *funsoul*
> 
> Followed splave's writeup. I'd been training at 2666 then enabled fast boot for 2800, now have it set to train at each boot. Memory training threshold is now at 15.
> 
> @ 2666 the subject values were 45/47/3/4
> @ 2800 they were 46/53/4/10
> 
> From what I read and seeing other people's settings, figured I'd try to set them as low as possible. 40/41/4/4 didn't work so ended up at 41/42/4/4. From there, managed to tighten a little further. Still can't go faster than 2800. Wondering if I should try 45/47/3/4 but it seems a little counterintuitive that it'd be an improvement over the current settings? Turning performance mode on did worse than leaving it on auto so auto it is atm.
> 
> Think there's more to be had on air?


*1)* First thing is to raise tREFI, I use 30000 but try 25k first. Should be able to do this and get a small improvement on 32m. *2)* Next I would try to lower tRDWR_dd to 10 if not try 11. *3)* tRDRD is ok on all of my 2400c9 TrdX at 5 at 2800mhz, for 2900+ I sometimes need 6. *4)* Shoot for tCKE 5, 4 can usually work but looking at your vDimm I can see you are not working with a golden set, of all my Samsung DDR3 bin 2400 or lower(20 sticks) only my 2133c9 @ 1.5v"A" kit Dom Plats need that kind of juice. *5)* Finally see if tRRD can go to 4 if it can't...not a super big deal. Never really see any tRFC 106 stable... 107 no problem but there is very little difference in time between 108 & 112. Bonus tip, tFAW 20 should work... 16 maybe but pretty sure it's tRRD x 4 min. so since that's at 5 now try 20, unless you can do 4, then try 16.


----------



## rt123

B-die on Impact. MOCF no need.


----------



## Noxinite

Woah, nice!


----------



## Splave

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rt123*
> 
> B-die on Impact. MOCF no need.


you should try tighter trfc man


----------



## funsoul

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bullant*
> 
> your ioa,aod and imc volts are bit off from what I use on PSC,also the sammy ones little off


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *funsoul*
> 
> Hi and thanks Bullant!
> 
> any suggestions for ioa, aod and imc for both psc and sammy? Been using the same ones for both :/
> 
> As an aside, what ram/speed/timings would you recommend for wprime and hwbprime? Wondering if maybe something slower but tighter would be good for those.
> Wondering if I should try 45/47/3/4 but it seems a little counterintuitive that it'd be an improvement over the current settings? Turning performance mode on did worse than leaving it on auto so auto it is atm.
> 
> Think there's more to be had on air?
> Update 2: worked voltage down to 2.15
> 
> 
> Update 3: Tried to raise the multi to 50x for some better comparisons but getting a 60 error (memory issue) :/


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GtiJason*
> 
> *1)* First thing is to raise tREFI, I use 30000 but try 25k first. Should be able to do this and get a small improvement on 32m. *2)* Next I would try to lower tRDWR_dd to 10 if not try 11. *3)* tRDRD is ok on all of my 2400c9 TrdX at 5 at 2800mhz, for 2900+ I sometimes need 6. *4)* Shoot for tCKE 5, 4 can usually work but looking at your vDimm I can see you are not working with a golden set, of all my Samsung DDR3 bin 2400 or lower(20 sticks) only my 2133c9 @ 1.5v"A" kit Dom Plats need that kind of juice. *5)* Finally see if tRRD can go to 4 if it can't...not a super big deal. Never really see any tRFC 106 stable... 107 no problem but there is very little difference in time between 108 & 112. Bonus tip, tFAW 20 should work... 16 maybe but pretty sure it's tRRD x 4 min. so since that's at 5 now try 20, unless you can do 4, then try 16.


Thanks Jason!

Increased tREFI but everything else is as tight as I can get them (tried every setting individually, in order, from primaries down) and still pass with under 2.25v


----------



## rt123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Noxinite*
> 
> Woah, nice!


Thanks
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Splave*
> 
> you should try tighter trfc man


My sticks not that good.









Although 260 does work, but the performance gain was marginal/negligible, so I went with 280, hoping for some extra stability. Will try tighter again, when I go for 5G Spi, prolly tomorrow.


----------



## Cyclops

16GB (2 x 8GB) G.Skill Sniper F3-2400C11D-16GSR

Stock - 2400 MHz 11-13-13-31-2T 1.65V:



OC - 2600 MHz 11-14-14-14-1T 1.65V (With 2400 MHz 2nd and 3rd timings):



2666 Wasn't stable no matter what timings I used. 2600 Mhz setttings are 100% stable though.


----------



## coolhandluke41

good job rt123..might need to acquire El Impacto for proper B-Die testing


----------



## rt123

Your set should fly...


----------



## GtiJason

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rt123*
> 
> B-die on Impact. MOCF no need.


I like it, good to see someone making progress with B die. I have not touched them since thursday but used for two days without issue. Maybe because I'm rockin' XP 32 and Win 10 32 on Skylake


----------



## rt123

Thanks..
Maybe time to dust off that Impact that you got.









Your SPi should be better with 1T instead of 2T. Loud showed around half a second of gains.


----------



## GtiJason

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rt123*
> 
> Thanks..
> Maybe time to dust off that Impact that you got.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your SPi should be better with 1T instead of 2T. Loud showed around half a second of gains.


Ha, if I had one, on XS I said I "almost" bought an Impact. Maybe I can break into 55's with a little more elbow grease and 1T


----------



## rt123

Liar Liar...!!!









Get working on those 55s. Only took me a 3 full days(might just be my mediocre skills) & going to sleep with a headache every night, to get the run that you saw above.


----------



## GtiJason

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rt123*
> 
> Liar Liar...!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Get working on those 55s. Only took me a 3 full days(might just be my mediocre skills) & going to sleep with a headache every night, to get the run that you saw above.


I doubt it's your lack of skills, my HWBot PM box is constantly full with guys asking for my secondary's and tertiaries. One Greek guy won't give up


----------



## rt123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GtiJason*
> 
> I doubt it's your lack of skills, my HWBot PM box is constantly full with guys asking for my secondary's and tertiaries. One Greek guy won't give up











Alex put that guide up, how much more spoon feeding do people need.

Not to mention timings are useless if your sticks aren't good enough. And good B-die is harder to come by than people realize.


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rt123*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex put that guide up, how much more spoon feeding do people need.
> 
> Not to mention timings are useless if your sticks aren't good enough. And good B-die is harder to come by than people realize.


The trident z 3200Mhz c14 is B-die right? aswell as the 3600Mhz c16Mhz ?


----------



## rt123

Yes, everything on this list is B, http://gskill.com/en/press/view/g-skill-boosts-ddr4-8gb-module-speed-up-to-4133mhz-16gb--8gbx2-
Plus 3200C14.

There are no 4GB B-die sticks if anyone is curious.


----------



## coolhandluke41

new bios posted for some Asus boards ........
Quote:


> Improves DRAM OC (includes AFR and B-die presets)


----------



## IOWA

Quick question... Asus Impact or Extreme (z170)?


----------



## xxbassplayerxx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IOWA*
> 
> Quick question... Asus Impact or Extreme (z170)?


2D benching? I'd say Impact, personally!


----------



## coolhandluke41

*


----------



## rt123

Did a 5G run..



Need better mems, these are unstable as faq.


----------



## coolhandluke41

awesome job 123 ...


----------



## rt123

Thanks man....









These are maxed out now.
Next thing I want to put that pot you sent me to good use by freezing my MFR. Wont be as fast as B-die, but I spent a lot of money on them, so atleast want to have some fun.

But than can't happen till MOCF comes out. (Ranting for the 1000th time, see it yet, Nick)
Impact has too awkward of a layout for my insulation skills to work.


----------



## xxbassplayerxx

So uh... what is that image?


----------



## coolhandluke41

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xxbassplayerxx*
> 
> So uh... what is that image?


that's the rest of the "field" ...B-die hopeful


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rt123*
> 
> Thanks man....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> These are maxed out now.
> Next thing I want to put that pot you sent me to good use by freezing my MFR. Wont be as fast as B-die, but I spent a lot of money on them, so atleast want to have some fun.
> 
> But than can't happen till MOCF comes out. (Ranting for the 1000th time, see it yet, Nick)
> Impact has too awkward of a layout for my insulation skills to work.


When the MOCF come's out i will get a skylake cpu


----------



## rt123

I don't they care anymore man. Not even asking for a sample, wanna buy it.









Anyways,10 minutes ago, figured out something that's gonna ease my anxiety about freezing this Impact.
Might go after MFR with DICE now.


----------



## xxbassplayerxx

No point in freezing B?


----------



## rt123

Loud, Rauf & Hideo have showed some gains, but I know for a fact mine won't show any.

They barely did 4K. Plus it was -7C here in NJ last night, put the rig outside with fans on the RAM, spreaders got really chilly, but no gains on the RAM.

Lost cause, need to bin more.


----------



## coolhandluke41

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xxbassplayerxx*
> 
> No point in freezing B?


getting ready here ...still have about 30% left in my Dewar from benching yesterday ,I figured will give it a shot

Edit;


----------



## IOWA

But you need ocpanel on the impact for slowmode, am I right?

Are there any major problems on impact board i should really be concerned about?

I will use it only liquid cooling, no ln2 and with XP...


----------



## rt123

There's a Jumper for Slowmode.

Had the board for almost 2 months now. No major issues, except its hard to swap RAM when you have a GPU installed. Which suxs when you always have a GPU installed & go through a ton of RAM.

Everything else is good.


----------



## centvalny

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IOWA*
> 
> But you need ocpanel on the impact for slowmode, am I right?
> 
> Are there any major problems on impact board i should really be concerned about?
> 
> I will use it only liquid cooling, no ln2 and with XP...


No ocpanel for M8I. Slowmd on jumper


----------



## coolhandluke41

flashed Gene with new bios -not much improvement at list with my kit ..I just don't get it ,I can run 32M or XTU in W10x32 but can't do single Pi pass in XP after I do my waza ..


----------



## centvalny

Test 3600C17 1550xxx


----------



## coolhandluke41

^^ are this ram -ES samples or retail Roy ?


----------



## centvalny

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *coolhandluke41*
> 
> ^^ are this ram -ES samples or retail Roy ?


Retail


----------



## coolhandluke41

Impact inbound ,Thank you Sir

Edit ; I just realized this are E-die


----------



## IOWA

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *centvalny*
> 
> No ocpanel for M8I. Slowmd on jumper


Thx, much appreciated!
Wonder if i can connect a switch to it...

are there beta BIOS around for this mobo or only the standard ASUS one? Like an LN2 bios or whatever....


----------



## rt123

Yes there is a LN2/XP BIOS for the board.


----------



## IOWA

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rt123*
> 
> Yes there is a LN2/XP BIOS for the board.


Cannot find... usually I go to the bot but seems there are only two... 0014 the last one!


----------



## rt123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IOWA*
> 
> Cannot find... usually I go to the bot but seems there are only two... 0014 the last one!


http://forum.hwbot.org/showthread.php?t=142991

0014 was uploaded 2 days ago.
Ln2 BIOS don't need to be updated frequently.

I did 4000C12 on launch BIOS.


----------



## coolhandluke41

any progress is good ..rolling W7/B-die


----------



## rt123

Should be 7.19.xxx just with Wazza, not counting the XP speedup, nice.

4000...?


----------



## coolhandluke41

no,only 4.0/3600..was just trying to get going on W7/64


----------



## rt123

That's efficient for 3600.


----------



## coolhandluke41

crappy kit but will keep it until Impact shows up just to see if it makes any difference


Spoiler: Warning: W10x32


----------



## cookiesowns

3200 C14 Ripjaw V. Single sided 4x8GB kit! Think these are BDie?

Runs great on X99. At stock XMP. Will do some stressapp runs tomorrow with tighter timings or pushing for freq


----------



## Kimir

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cookiesowns*
> 
> 
> 
> 3200 C14 Ripjaw V. Single sided 4x8GB kit! Think these are BDie?
> 
> Runs great on X99. At stock XMP. Will do some stressapp runs tomorrow with tighter timings or pushing for freq


Yup, B-die
Quote:


> K4A8G085WB
> 8Gb B-die 78FBGA of DDR4 Component


http://www.samsung.com/semiconductor/products/dram/pc-dram/ddr4-component/K4A8G085WB?ia=2426


----------



## coolhandluke41

still waiting for shorty ,finally getting closer (found little stability as well )


----------



## IOWA

Impact incoming for me too!!!


----------



## NYD117

Trying to tighten down my ancient 2666c15 Dom Plat kit.

I suppose it's a D-die? I have no idea. It's a ver4.23.

vDIMM at 1.39v



Looking forward to getting a new B-die kit to play with when they become available in my country.


----------



## BotSkill

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NYD117*
> 
> Trying to tighten down my ancient 2666c15 Dom Plat kit.
> 
> I suppose it's a D-die? I have no idea. It's a ver4.23.
> 
> vDIMM at 1.39v
> 
> 
> 
> Looking forward to getting a new B-die kit to play with when they become available in my country.


Usually 2666c15-17-17 1.2v kit are Hynix MFR for older ones and could be Hynix AFR for the new ones. At least Kingston kit are, not sure about Corsair.


----------



## P5ych01982

i got TridentZ CL 16 2*8 GB sticks untestet.
its b-die ?


----------



## BotSkill

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *P5ych01982*
> 
> i got TridentZ CL 16 2*8 GB sticks untestet.
> its b-die ?


What specs? TridentZ cl16 there are 3200c16-16-16, 3200c16-18-18, 3466c16-18-18, 3600c16-16-16 . U're too short on details that someone could even answer your question buddy.
Give a link with the model at least man.


----------



## P5ych01982

sry mate^^

its 3200c16-18-18-38


----------



## BotSkill

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *P5ych01982*
> 
> sry mate^^
> 
> its 3200c16-18-18-38


They should be e-die, b-die is in 3200c14-14-14, 3600c16-16-16.


----------



## P5ych01982

okay thanks.
maybe i will remove HS and take a look if they are good clocking.

but first of all i do need new chips because iam tired to remove sticks from my 24/7 Rig :-D...may take 2 Weeks, until start of Febraury


----------



## cookiesowns

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NYD117*
> 
> Trying to tighten down my ancient 2666c15 Dom Plat kit.
> 
> I suppose it's a D-die? I have no idea. It's a ver4.23.
> 
> vDIMM at 1.39v
> 
> 
> 
> Looking forward to getting a new B-die kit to play with when they become available in my country.


ver4.23 are definitely samsungs. It's single-sided right?

I have a kit of 8x8GB 2666C15 1.2V that are double sided Hynix. They run great at 2666C13-13-13-30-2T @ 1.315V. Unfortunately 3200 is impossible, since one stick is much worse than the rest. Gonna need single-sided E-Die for 8x8GB @ 3200.. on my system.


----------



## NYD117

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cookiesowns*
> 
> ver4.23 are definitely samsungs. It's single-sided right?


Yeah that's why I supposed they're D-die, since they are early ver4.23 batch. I am not very familiar with early samsung ICs and if the first that were used were D-die. They are definitely SS yes.

I finished running 1 hr GSAT with the timings shown in the pic about 10mins ago.
In the first try around after 15 mins I got half a byte corrupted and I suspected tREFI. I lowered it by 520, ran again and it passed one our after that.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cookiesowns*
> 
> I have a kit of 8x8GB 2666C15 1.2V that are double sided Hynix. They run great at 2666C13-13-13-30-2T @ 1.315V. Unfortunately 3200 is impossible, since one stick is much worse than the rest. Gonna need single-sided E-Die for 8x8GB @ 3200.. on my system.


Sounds pretty sweet for such a density given the voltage and that they are DS.
I want to move to higher densities too and what you said sounds interesting.


----------



## GtiJason

*** are these, B die. I see no info on them anywhere


----------



## Splave

single or double sided? could be be double E


----------



## rt123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GtiJason*
> 
> *** are these, B die. I see no info on them anywhere


I have so many questions.
Including the ones Splave asked.

Show us some numbers.


----------



## xxbassplayerxx

Judging from the timings I'd say probably DS E-Die... but then again, we haven't seen B-Die kits that high so who knows what the timings will look like from manufacturers.

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820232267&cm_re=4133_DDR4-_-20-232-267-_-Product


----------



## rt123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xxbassplayerxx*
> 
> Judging from the timings I'd say probably DS E-Die... but then again, we haven't seen B-Die kits that high so who knows what the timings will look like from manufacturers.
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820232267&cm_re=4133_DDR4-_-20-232-267-_-Product


I am 99%, sure it B-die.
We have seem B-die that high, from the 4000C19 Geils RULE showed on the bot.

Those have also found their way on the Egg.


----------



## xxbassplayerxx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rt123*
> 
> I am 99%, sure it B-die.
> We have seem B-die that high, from the 4000C19 Geils RULE showed on the bot.
> 
> Those have also found their way on the Egg.


What makes you think it's B-Die? It has the exact same timings and voltages as the SS E-Die kits.

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820231955&cm_re=G.Skill_4133-_-20-231-955-_-Product


----------



## OCmember

Can anyone tell me if this is a good kit, and what ICs are being used? It's a 2x8 GB, but bought separately. I am suspect of them because I did a comparison at the same speed and timings with another kit on MaxxMEM2 and they were slower. This kit is fairly new and the other kit is 5-6yrs old.

Also, does higher capacity kits dictate a higher tRFC timing?


----------



## rt123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xxbassplayerxx*
> 
> What makes you think it's B-Die? It has the exact same timings and voltages as the SS E-Die kits.
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820231955&cm_re=G.Skill_4133-_-20-231-955-_-Product


Because
1) http://forum.hwbot.org/showthread.php?t=150552
2) DS sticks don't clock that high.


----------



## marc0053

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xxbassplayerxx*
> 
> Judging from the timings I'd say probably DS E-Die... but then again, we haven't seen B-Die kits that high so who knows what the timings will look like from manufacturers.
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820232267&cm_re=4133_DDR4-_-20-232-267-_-Product


Seems the timings and speed are similar to upcoming launch of these guys so good chance they are B-die:

http://www.gskill.com/en/press/view/g-skill-boosts-ddr4-8gb-module-speed-up-to-4133mhz-16gb--8gbx2-


----------



## coolhandluke41

hope the Geil kit will drop down in the next few days since 4133 is much lower


----------



## sabishiihito

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xxbassplayerxx*
> 
> Judging from the timings I'd say probably DS E-Die... but then again, we haven't seen B-Die kits that high so who knows what the timings will look like from manufacturers.
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820232267&cm_re=4133_DDR4-_-20-232-267-_-Product


Looking at the SMD layout, I would guess single-sided, but I'm not sure how reliable the NewEgg pics are.


----------



## GtiJason

Super quick play before bed, I NEED a 2 dimm board. 3733 1T stable, 3866 still tough to boot at 1T. Only tried the "N Difference" feature at auto and -4. 4000c12 seems fine at 1.715 real V but obv 2T.....still darn good my 3600c16 RJ's need at least .5 more. I'll recheck on this newer bios for a better comp.


----------



## outofmyheadyo

Just a general question, what do you guys use to test the stability of your memory overclocks ? I know it might not give me any real benefit, but I got my 2666 4x4 set runnin @ 3000 and not to sure if it`s stable or not, it passed 1 hour of rog realbenh stresstest.


----------



## NYD117

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *outofmyheadyo*
> 
> Just a general question, what do you guys use to test the stability of your memory overclocks ? I know it might not give me any real benefit, but I got my 2666 4x4 set runnin @ 3000 and not to sure if it`s stable or not, it passed 1 hour of rog realbenh stresstest.


Check this thread out:

[Official] Skylake & Haswell-E 24/7 DDR4 Memory Stability thread


----------



## maddangerous

I'd like to join the fun here, but I need to get my crucial sticks out from under an overhanging cooler first...

Anyhow, could someone please explain the difference in dies I have seen you all referring to, and what specific die sets might mean in terms of quality/performance?


----------



## cookiesowns

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NYD117*
> 
> Yeah that's why I supposed they're D-die, since they are early ver4.23 batch. I am not very familiar with early samsung ICs and if the first that were used were D-die. They are definitely SS yes.
> 
> I finished running 1 hr GSAT with the timings shown in the pic about 10mins ago.
> In the first try around after 15 mins I got half a byte corrupted and I suspected tREFI. I lowered it by 520, ran again and it passed one our after that.
> Sounds pretty sweet for such a density given the voltage and that they are DS.
> I want to move to higher densities too and what you said sounds interesting.


Those results aren't too bad for low binned D-Die. My expensive AF 3300 C16 D-Die Dom Plat needed 1.43V for C14-16-16 @ 3200 @ 1.35V most I could do was I think C15-16-17


----------



## funsoul

Hi Folks!

Just got a ram pot and hoping to give it a try sometime this week. Since I've never done it before, would appreciate any guides, tips, thoughts, etc to make sure everything's insulated properly, get the cold ram dialed in quickly, any things to look out for, any tips, etc, etc.

From pics, I see that folks wrap the main power connector with shamwow or thick shop towels. Wondering...should I put electrical tape around the power connection and then wrap it in sham? Based on a chat with GTIJason (thanks dude!!!), I know that I need to do a really good insulation job including stuffing tp or paper towel inside the unused ram slots (then put painters tape over the unused slots?). Want to make sure I do all this stuff correctly to save my any misery possible so details on that stuff would be awesome.

Figure for the first attempt, I'll put the g3258 under water on the asrock z97 ocf. Have some decent psc sticks that do 2666 tight with 1.80 (stick 2)-1.82v (stick 1). Starting point will be one or more of the psc-ln2 presets then work from there. Looking at what others have done, target 6-10-6? No idea what subtimings I should go for...Mr Bullant, Coolhandluke, websmile, saba****o and others have posted magnificent stuff but not sure it'd be reasonable for me to expect the same based on my overall newbishness.

Appreciate any guidance, links, tips, etc!








tia!
-Stefan

Found these vids from Dinos22 but would love to find content for the z97ocf/psc setup:


----------



## coolhandluke41

@funsoul..you want to wrap around your 24pin since there could be some wire condensation ,I usually wrap it first with some toilet paper and then some thicker paper or cotton rag ,but you definitely need TP everywhere (don't pack it to tight -you just want it to be there in case you encounter some droplets/condensation


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!








the cold table-training temps (your temps/frequency/timings ) you can find in OP


----------



## Kimir

Such good looking RAM

Too bad they don't play that nicely on my X99 setup.


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kimir*
> 
> Such good looking RAM
> 
> Too bad they don't play that nicely on my X99 setup.


No problem here running 34000Mhz Cl14 1.4v
GSAT for 1hr


----------



## Kimir

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> No problem here running 34000Mhz Cl14 1.4v


4 slots board might help, I guess. It also come down to the CPU.


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kimir*
> 
> 4 slots board might help, I guess. It also come down to the CPU.


Was just checking out your posts over on the DDR4 stability thread and im thinking now maybe it's just a bad kit but idk could be the the imc as well. ???


----------



## Kimir

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> Was just checking out your posts over on the DDR4 stability thread and im thinking now maybe it's just a bad kit but idk could be the the imc as well. ???


I don't have a z170 board and cpu to make sure it's not the ram, but I'm more inclined to say it's my IMC.
Sure thing is that thing is rare. There is only one shop over here that had one in stock (took it the day it appeared as I received an email notification). They also have one kit of the ripjaws V in red and black for c14 3200 4x8GB, as well as a kit of each TZ, ripjaws V red an black in 4x16GB.
As I took the only TZ, it's now showing expected in stock not before the 10th March! Duh!


----------



## coolhandluke41

@Kimir try to lower your frequency ,this "stability" tests are more IMC intensive then RAM ,also binning should help


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kimir*
> 
> I don't have a z170 board and cpu to make sure it's not the ram, but I'm more inclined to say it's my IMC.
> Sure thing is that thing is rare. There is only one shop over here that had one in stock (took it the day it appeared as I received an email notification). They also have one kit of the ripjaws V in red and black for c14 3200 4x8GB, as well as a kit of each TZ, ripjaws V red an black in 4x16GB.
> As I took the only TZ, it's now showing expected in stock not before the 10th March! Duh!


My brother bought the ripjaws v 3200Mhz cl14 and has it running 3200mhz 13-13-13-34 @ 1.38v all other timings default passed hci memtest 500%. ...he also has the same board as me.
Trident z look a lot better thats why i went with em









These are just mehhh...


----------



## coolhandluke41

some white Geil


----------



## rt123

Nice.


----------



## Kimir

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *coolhandluke41*
> 
> @Kimir try to lower your frequency ,this "stability" tests are more IMC intensive then RAM ,also binning should help


The goal was to get things stable @ 3200 tho.








I'd appreciate any input on how to do the binning properly! I did a quick test of each dimm in A1, B1, C1 and D1 at a given timing and voltage, but that's about it. I'm still not experienced when it comes to RAM OC.

If I don't aim for stability, I can do that


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kimir*
> 
> The goal was to get things stable @ 3200 tho.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'd appreciate any input on how to do the binning properly! I did a quick test of each dimm in A1, B1, C1 and D1 at a given timing and voltage, but that's about it. I'm still not experienced when it comes to RAM OC.
> 
> If I don't aim for stability, I can do that


Pretty sure he meant cpu and cache frequency to be lowered, mainly cache.

I personally would drop cache multiplier by 1 while keeping the same voltage and see how far you can get with cl13.


----------



## Splave

CHL that white ram looks tasty!


----------



## xxbassplayerxx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Splave*
> 
> CHL that white ram looks tasty!


Yes it does. Shame it seems so much more expensive than the G.Skill stuff.


----------



## Splave

must be white dye costs more than black


----------



## Kimir

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> Pretty sure he meant cpu and cache frequency to be lowered, mainly cache.
> 
> I personally would drop cache multiplier by 1 while keeping the same voltage and see how far you can get with cl13.


Core and cache were mighty fine at those speed and voltage, tested in length with my MFR previously (2666 predator @ 3200c15-16-16).
I tried just putting the primary timing 14-14-14-34 1T and 1.35v with cache OC removed while keeping the 1.21v needed for 4.2Ghz and it failed training (missing D1) still.


----------



## coolhandluke41

some Xp action ,will keep it I think for some cold since thicker PCB


----------



## coolhandluke41

El Impacto in motion ..tested XMP on air ,so far all good


----------



## cookiesowns

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kimir*
> 
> The goal was to get things stable @ 3200 tho.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'd appreciate any input on how to do the binning properly! I did a quick test of each dimm in A1, B1, C1 and D1 at a given timing and voltage, but that's about it. I'm still not experienced when it comes to RAM OC.
> 
> If I don't aim for stability, I can do that


Are yours the single sided B Die, or double-sided E?

X99 really doesn't like double sided 8GB sticks. I have a machine running a double sided kit and it hated it, single-sided 3200 was easy sailing at 4x8GB.


----------



## KickAssCop

What is the difference between G Skill Ripjaws V 3000 DDR 4 ram w/ 15-16-16-35 timings and G Skill Trident Z 3000 DDR 4 ram w/ same timings.
Also is it worth upping ram from my current 16 GB to 32 GB? Any games that benefit it. Gaming is the only reason why I have the rig in sig.


----------



## rt123

No difference between Ripjaws V & Trident Z.

Also, I don't think any game requires more than 16GB of RAM. So you don't need 32GB.


----------



## coolhandluke41

it might be time to start running 2T








I think it's quicker then E-die 4000c12







{1.7v}


Spoiler: -i7-









Spoiler: -i3-









Spoiler: Warning: xtu


----------



## yenclas

Hello,

I'm Spanish, sorry by my bad English.

I own Corsair Vengeance DDR4 2x8Gb 3000Mhz 15-17-17-35 with an Intel 6700K and Asus Maximus Hero VIII.

I'm thinking to buy faster memory and sell this.

16Gb ? 32 Gb ?

Trident Z 3200Mhz CL14 or 3600Mhz CL16 ?

Thank you very much


----------



## lilchronic

I'd get the 3600Mhz.


----------



## yenclas

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> I'd get the 3600Mhz.


What OC I expect with this ? 3600 CL15 perhaps ?


----------



## xxbassplayerxx

If you get the 3600 C16, make sure it's the 3600 16-16-16 kit. You could likely get 3600 12-12-12 stable for 24/7 operations on that. It's a 2x8GB kit.

Here's the Newegg link in the US. Note that the product number is F4-3600C16D-16GTZ. If you want more than 16GB of memory, just get two kits!


----------



## rt123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xxbassplayerxx*
> 
> If you get the 3600 C16, make sure it's the 3600 16-16-16 kit. *You could likely get 3600 12-12-12 stable for 24/7 operations on that.* It's a 2x8GB kit.
> 
> Here's the Newegg link in the US. Note that the product number is F4-3600C16D-16GTZ. If you want more than 16GB of memory, just get two kits!


Umnn, ya, never gonna happen.









Not to mention you'd have to run DDR3 voltages to get even close, can't imagine many people being comfortable with that, 24/7.


----------



## xxbassplayerxx

I'd be fine with running 1.60V through DDR4 for 24/7 operations, personally


----------



## rt123

Still wouldn't be stable at those voltages & the timings you provided earlier.

Also should have specified the ballpark voltages in your earlier post, as the person buying might not be comfortable with it & sets up unreal expectations from the kit.


----------



## yenclas

Which is better ?

this

http://www.pccomponentes.com/g_skill_trident_z_ddr4_3600_pc4_28800_16gb_2x8gb_cl16.html

Or this

http://www.pccomponentes.com/g_skill_ripjaws_v_black_ddr4_3600_pc4_28800_16gb_2x8gb_cl16.html

And what voltage is safe in ddr4 for 24/7 really?


----------



## rt123

Since both are 16-16-16, they are the same in performance. Just a matter of price & aesthetics.

24/7, I'd stay under 1.5V, personally, to avoid degradation. But this is completely upto personal preference.


----------



## sabishiihito

New arrivals, Samsung B-die. Hopefully I can get 3866C12 1T out of them.










Sent from my SM-G928T using Tapatalk


----------



## Kimir

Has another Trident Z 3200C14 kit to play with today.

Unfortunately, one stick was DOA, so I removed the heat spreader carefully before sending it back.


----------



## rt123

Rig looks sexy with all that RAM.


----------



## yenclas

Bought this

http://www.pccomponentes.com/g_skill_ripjaws_v_black_ddr4_3600_pc4_28800_16gb_2x8gb_cl16.html


----------



## coolhandluke41

this kit had so much potentials







...back to binning


Spoiler: -1T-









Spoiler: -2T-


----------



## sabishiihito

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kimir*
> 
> Has another Trident Z 3200C14 kit to play with today.
> 
> Unfortunately, one stick was DOA, so I removed the heat spreader carefully before sending it back.


I had a kit of 4x8GB 3200C14 that had two DOA sticks and the replacement kit had one DOA stick, what is up with this bin?


----------



## xxbassplayerxx

I wonder if B-Die is extremely fragile or if G.Skill's QC is in the dumps?


----------



## yenclas

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *coolhandluke41*
> 
> this kit had so much potentials
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...back to binning
> 
> 
> Spoiler: -1T-
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: -2T-


Thank you very much.

Voltages in two options ?


----------



## sabishiihito

Some B-die tests on OCF.

Patriot Viper 4 [email protected] 12-12-28-1T (I think this is max for this kit)


http://imgur.com/XSI5ner


Corsair Vengeance LPX [email protected] 12-12-28-1T
no waza:


http://imgur.com/MiBsAMf


waza:


http://imgur.com/W5jew1p


----------



## yenclas

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yenclas*
> 
> Bought this
> 
> http://www.pccomponentes.com/g_skill_ripjaws_v_black_ddr4_3600_pc4_28800_16gb_2x8gb_cl16.html


First test

3600 14-14-14-34 1T and tRFC at 320 with 1.5v

It's ok ?


----------



## xxbassplayerxx

Seems like a great start! Can you pull tRFC down closer to 240?


----------



## yenclas

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yenclas*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *yenclas*
> 
> Bought this
> 
> http://www.pccomponentes.com/g_skill_ripjaws_v_black_ddr4_3600_pc4_28800_16gb_2x8gb_cl16.html
> 
> 
> 
> First test
> 
> 3600 14-14-14-34 1T and tRFC at 320 with 1.5v
> 
> It's ok ?
Click to expand...

Ops, crash in x264 overclocking test.

Before I had Corsair vengeance 3000mhz cl15. Need to up processor voltage ?

1.5 vdimm is safe without any fan on memory ?

Enviado desde mi Mi-4c mediante Tapatalk


----------



## ssateneth

Can someone explain the difference between "waza" and "no waza"? I'm not seeing it in the screenshots.

Like what is causing 17 second difference if no settings are changed?


----------



## Noxinite

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ssateneth*
> 
> Can someone explain the difference between "waza" and "no waza"? I'm not seeing it in the screenshots.
> 
> Like what is causing 17 second difference if no settings are changed?


Read the SuperPi 32M section of this guide: http://forum.overclock3d.net/showthread.php?t=35053

I can't explain why it works though.


----------



## yenclas

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yenclas*
> 
> Bought this
> 
> http://www.pccomponentes.com/g_skill_ripjaws_v_black_ddr4_3600_pc4_28800_16gb_2x8gb_cl16.html


My OC with this memory (1,48 vdimm) 24/7:



Good ?


----------



## yenclas

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yenclas*
> 
> My OC with this memory (1,48 vdimm) 24/7:
> 
> 
> 
> Good ?


Opps, errors in memtest









Tried 14-16-16-340 1T at 1.5v and same problem









See here people with 12-12-12-28 with same kit







Need to modify other voltages ?


----------



## rt123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yenclas*
> 
> Opps, errors in memtest
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tried 14-16-16-340 1T at 1.5v and same problem
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> See here people with 12-12-12-28 with same kit
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Need to modify other voltages ?


The people running 12-12-12-28 are only benchmark stable. Those overclocks would falter too if subjected to stability tests.


----------



## yenclas

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rt123*
> 
> The people running 12-12-12-28 are only benchmark stable. Those overclocks would falter too if subjected to stability tests.


Thank you very much, I don't know.

What is the goal for 24/7 fully stable fot this kit ?


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yenclas*
> 
> Thank you very much, I don't know.
> 
> What is the goal for 24/7 fully stable fot this kit ?


3400Mhz 14-14-14-32-1T @ 1.4v I have stable But i also have the 3200Mhz cl 14 kit still samsung B-die though.

i was also able to get 3600Mhz cl14-14-14-32-1t but needed 1.5v to boot and 1.55v to be able to run some benchmarks.
3600mhz with cl 15 might be in the realm of stability with 1.4 to 1.45v ? idk i have never tried higher


----------



## rt123

@lilchronic posted his 24/7 stress test stable results a while back in this thread. See if you can find em.

If not, I'll link them up after I have access to a non-mobile version of the site. (In roughly 45 mins)

Edit:- Whoops, sniped.









You know this proves my point about someone setting unrealistic expectations, I made a few days ago.


----------



## coolhandluke41

having fun with i3


----------



## coolhandluke41

not giving up just yet









Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## rivaldokfc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *coolhandluke41*
> 
> not giving up just yet


what vidmm？what about 1t？

thanks??


----------



## coolhandluke41

Asus sets aggressive RTL's and it's very difficult to set them manually like on some other boards ,you can counter this with 2t and make small adjustments in mem-settings in order to get them right for particular IC
Volts around 1.98

Edit: RTL's for this run was 52,53


----------



## coolhandluke41

just for lolz



http://www.xtremesystems.org/forums/showthread.php?294652-Getting-started-on-Supermicro-SuperServer-8048B-TR4FT


----------



## hotrod717

Experiencing a memory issue on one of my motherboards and was hoping somebody may be able to shed some light on it.
Bios is not recognizing 1 or 2 sticks of ram, however, cpuid spd and 3dmark have no issue recognizing it. It does impact performance and benchmarking. It is intermittent. Sometimes it sees all 4 sticks, sometimes 3, sometimes only 2. This with same settings and oc. Any ideas? Ram works fine in other boards.


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hotrod717*
> 
> Experiencing a memory issue on one of my motherboards and was hoping somebody may be able to shed some light on it.
> Bios is not recognizing 1 or 2 sticks of ram, however, cpuid spd and 3dmark have no issue recognizing it. It does impact performance and benchmarking. It is intermittent. Sometimes it sees all 4 sticks, sometimes 3, sometimes only 2. This with same settings and oc. Any ideas? Ram works fine in other boards.


This is with the soc champion?


----------



## coolhandluke41

what's the CPU i3 ?


----------



## hotrod717

Asrock x99 OCF 3.1. 5820k. Just started doing this recently. One minute it recognizes all 4 sticks in bios, the next 3, and now only 2. Can't quantify when it happens. Seems random. I've checked the slots, switched ram, whole nine, and can't pinpoint a reason. Seems odd that cpuid spd shows the info on all 4 sticks, but mobo doesn't recognize. Never seen this before. A dead slot, yes, but not this. Thanks for response guys. Appreciate some help.


----------



## coolhandluke41

^^ bad timings or voltage,try default XMP see if it shows all 4


----------



## lilchronic

I have never had a dropped stick on this soc champion when pushing memory. On asus x99-A and asrock micro atx non oc socket board's i have. I don't know it's weird.


----------



## hotrod717

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *coolhandluke41*
> 
> ^^ bad timings or voltage,try default XMP see if it shows all 4


Yep, tried that.

^ Agree, I've haven't seen this before. No this is plain jane. No oc on ram. As I said it's interemittent, usually just one slot, but 2 occasionally.

Having tough luck on mobo's recently. New z170 Gene ram wouldn't clock ram Uppdated bios and now no xmp, just default. Going to try Impact. Did get my z170 ocf sorted. Scrambled bios chip. New chip on the way.


----------



## coolhandluke41

try to re-seat CPU or loosen up your mount ,bios flash


----------



## hotrod717

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *coolhandluke41*
> 
> try to re-seat CPU or loosen up your mount ,bios flash


Roger. I'll give that a go.

I do have one waiting in the wings.


----------



## Kimir

Got a new kit of TridentZ 3200c14 today, noticed a change in serial.


----------



## ssateneth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hotrod717*
> 
> Asrock x99 OCF 3.1. 5820k. Just started doing this recently. One minute it recognizes all 4 sticks in bios, the next 3, and now only 2. Can't quantify when it happens. Seems random. I've checked the slots, switched ram, whole nine, and can't pinpoint a reason. Seems odd that cpuid spd shows the info on all 4 sticks, but mobo doesn't recognize. Never seen this before. A dead slot, yes, but not this. Thanks for response guys. Appreciate some help.


Your slots are not dead. This is memory training disabling RAM channels on POST. If you are overclocking, your RAM or IMC may not be able to keep up and will disable problematic channels. Try using default RAM speeds/volts, CACHE speeds/volts, and system agent volts, then go from there. If you think the RAM is bad, test them one at a time at the rated speeds/volts. All 4 sticks will probably pass. As you populate more slots, see if a channel drops out. Thats when you know its a cache and/or system agent (IMC) issue. You will need to tune those accordingly.


----------



## KaRtA82

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kimir*
> 
> Got a new kit of TridentZ 3200c14 today, noticed a change in serial.


Time to take a heatsink off and see what week the IC under is (sec#)


----------



## Kimir

I won't even bother, they are certainly the same B-die as the other kits I have or had in my hand.
This kit is weaker than the one I currently use anyway, so I'll return it, but for the weekend, I'll toy with them 64GB. lol


----------



## coolhandluke41

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KaRtA82*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Kimir*
> 
> Got a new kit of TridentZ 3200c14 today, noticed a change in serial.
> 
> 
> 
> Time to take a heatsink off and see what week the IC under is (sec#)
Click to expand...

it's on the sticker ..week1605 and timings/frequency should shade some light (hopefully they are not mixed,but that *L* makes it possible )


----------



## Kimir

I put them together with my other kit (3200c13 daily) and they play nice.
Same B-die for sure.


----------



## coolhandluke41

see what you can get with 2T ..looks good Kimir


----------



## lilchronic

Ive been running 3400Mhz Cl13 for some benches. looking to hopefully do 3600Mhz CL13 this weekend once it's cold out again.
Only screenshot i have. wish i ran aida cache and memory benchmark. another time, supposed to be cold this weekend.


----------



## Bullant

A 32m run on the big OCF on retail memory,should see little more on fresh OS and better waza run









http://www.imageupload.co.uk/image/cFtt


----------



## Noxinite

Nice to see retail Z170 OCF isn't that far behind the Z170 OCFM @Bullant

So I diced my G3258 today and had a bash at 5GHz SuperPi http://hwbot.org/submission/3127041 - however I forgot to do Wazza it would've knocked 4 seconds off.









Tried dicing my ram and managed to get it to boot 2600 7-11-7-25-1T with 4/38 IOL/RTL @2.2v, but no stability.

I was using the Kingpin Dominance pot with it just sitting on top of the ram modules, but I had 2x problems:
1) The pot was only making good contact with one stick.
2) The OCZ heatsinks are plastic so didn't hold the heat at all causing them to shoot from -20C (lowest I saw) to -6C really quickly.

There are pictures on the submission showing the thermometer readings for pot, right ram module and ram pot (in that order) as well as one showing how one of the sticks has lots of frost while the other doesn't.

So time to rip those heatsinks off and put on some spare corsair dominator ones I have laying around to try again.


----------



## lilchronic

1.65VDIMM


----------



## cookiesowns

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kimir*
> 
> I put them together with my other kit (3200c13 daily) and they play nice.
> Same B-die for sure.


Just as I thought, single sided B-Die should be amazing on X99, and you've just confirmed it.

Nice results, 1T @ high density is not easy, did you get a new CPU too?


----------



## Kimir

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cookiesowns*
> 
> Just as I thought, single sided B-Die should be amazing on X99, and you've just confirmed it.
> 
> Nice results, 1T @ high density is not easy, did you get a new CPU too?


They are great indeed, the newest bin seems to be not that great tbh (for daily OC). Lilchronic and JPM can run them at 3200c13 with 1.4v stable 24/7, I can't get them stable with 1.45v myself, and I've had 3 kits in my hand already (2 of of last week of January and one from 1st week of February). For benching they do just fine. That 3200c12 was stable at 1.5v for SuperPi, I edited my post as I had a better score with further tweaked secondary, the 1.65v wasn't really necessary lol.
Nop, that's the same CPU I've always had.


----------



## Dokter Bibber

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xxbassplayerxx*
> 
> If you get the 3600 C16, make sure it's the 3600 16-16-16 kit. You could likely get 3600 12-12-12 stable for 24/7 operations on that. It's a 2x8GB kit.
> 
> Here's the Newegg link in the US. Note that the product number is F4-3600C16D-16GTZ. If you want more than 16GB of memory, just get two kits!


Would those timings still be possible with two kits (4 sticks)?


----------



## hotrod717

Has anyone had issues with Gskill 3200c16 sets. Seems every rig I put this 4x4gb set in, experiences some type of issues. Random reboots and q-codes. All sorts of odd stuff. 3rd system I've had these in and experiencing same issues.


----------



## xxbassplayerxx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dokter Bibber*
> 
> Would those timings still be possible with two kits (4 sticks)?


Apparently I exaggerated a bit with those timings. With four sticks, start at the 3600 16-16-16 and try dropping to 15-15-15 then 14-14-14.


----------



## Dokter Bibber

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xxbassplayerxx*
> 
> Apparently I exaggerated a bit with those timings. With four sticks, start at the 3600 16-16-16 and try dropping to 15-15-15 then 14-14-14.


I haven't got them yet. They are just candidates. It was someone else who had them you were responding to. Which I then quoted.
Thanks for coming back and explain. It will help me make my decision. Although I just realised that these modules are not low profile.


----------



## xxbassplayerxx

The Ripjaws V version should be lower profile. These have Samsung B-Die IC's in them which is absolutely the best on the market right now. I'd highly recommend B-Die based memory over anything else.


----------



## Dokter Bibber

I just checked and they are supposed to be 40mm tall. Still 6mm taller than the Vengeance LPX, but a Raijintek Pallas will clear. Thanks.


----------



## Dum3

Everyone here commited suicide while binning b-die







?

Sent from my SM-N910F using Tapatalk


----------



## sabishiihito

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dum3*
> 
> Everyone here commited suicide while binning b-die
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910F using Tapatalk


Definitely contemplating it


----------



## Splave

question just wondering what you guys would pay gskill etc for a prebinned kit that did 4000+mhz 12-12-12-28-1t-240 under 1.9v ?


----------



## rt123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Splave*
> 
> question just wondering what you guys would pay gskill etc for a prebinned kit that did 4000+mhz 12-12-12-28-1t-240 under 1.9v ?


Can it do it with Impact RTLs...?

Money, we can work that out.


----------



## marc0053

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Splave*
> 
> question just wondering what you guys would pay gskill etc for a prebinned kit that did 4000+mhz 12-12-12-28-1t-240 under 1.9v ?


Given i binned about 24 sticks until now and havent found a single 4k cl12 1t stick... lot of cash









My wallet is ready Splave


----------



## Kimir

I feel you lol, and I'm not even trying such frequency as I'm on x99. Can't even get 4 stick to do 13-13-13 with 1.4v at 3200 mhz (daily stable) after 16 sticks, 3 of them does tho.


----------



## sabishiihito

$200 max for 2x8GB, tired of overpaying for stuff


----------



## Dokter Bibber

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dum3*
> 
> Everyone here commited suicide while binning b-die
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ?


If they had, they wouldn't be able to answer your question. If they attempted and failed, the answer would be no.


----------



## Splave

haha sorry guys I didnt mean I Was trying to sell any mem, I just wondered what you would value such memory say if gskill would entertain a group buy of some sort. Im sure it will cost a premium though.


----------



## Edge0fsanity

I have a few questions about a set of gskill TZ ram i bought a couple weeks ago. I have 32gb 8gbx4 sticks of 3200mhz cl14 tz and it seems to overclock rather well.

However, i'm hitting a wall with temperatures at ~50c which is causing me all kinds of issues. Essentially i have to run all the fans in my system at max speed during folding or during gaming which both generate enough heat to cause the issue. It does not matter what the timings, frequency, or voltage i use are. Whether it be at its rated speeds, below, or above. If this ram hits ~50c the computer freezes or if i'm lucky i get a reboot and get to analyze the dump file for the bsod. Every crash in the dump files that i get point toward ram as a possible cause.

I live at 10,500ft in elevation here and air cooling sucks hard in the thin air. I have what would be a massively overkill water cooling setup at sea level with 1320mm of rad space to cool 2 980tis and a 6700k currently. I have an ek ram block and heatspreaders ready to go on with my upcoming teardown and hardline rebuild next month but i'm sick of having to run my fans at max while folding to keep ram cool with enough airflow. Instead of waiting i'm ready to tear off the heatspreaders tomorrow, bend a few tubes, and put the ram block on so i can put an end to the noise.

Before i do so and void my warranty, is this normal for TZ ram to become unstable at ~50c or is there something wrong with 1 of the sticks? They memtest stable to 200% with every oc that i believe to be stable so long as temps stay under the 50c barrier.

The ram oc's beautifully but i can't even run rated freqs/voltage/timings with my system fans set where i want them for noise. With my system fans maxed out i'm running 14-15-15-35-2 @ 3466 1.424v. CL 14 @ 3600 is possible without the thermal barrier as well but i can't push that atm. I'm targeting latency with my oc's.


----------



## marc0053

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Splave*
> 
> haha sorry guys I didnt mean I Was trying to sell any mem, I just wondered what you would value such memory say if gskill would entertain a group buy of some sort. Im sure it will cost a premium though.


I'd be willing to pay atound $150 USD per stick


----------



## Dokter Bibber

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Edge0fsanity*
> 
> I have a few questions about a set of gskill TZ ram i bought a couple weeks ago. I have 32gb 8gbx4 sticks of 3200mhz cl14 tz and it seems to overclock rather well.
> 
> However, i'm hitting a wall with temperatures at ~50c which is causing me all kinds of issues. Essentially i have to run all the fans in my system at max speed during folding or during gaming which both generate enough heat to cause the issue.
> ............


Can't you just use a Memory Cooler from G.SKILL?
http://www.gskill.com/en/catalog/memory-cooler


----------



## Edge0fsanity

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dokter Bibber*
> 
> Can't you just use a Memory Cooler from G.SKILL?
> http://www.gskill.com/en/catalog/memory-cooler


i already have the ek ram block and heatspreaders. Originally the ram was getting watercooled for aesthetic purposes. The ram is getting watercooled no matter what, i only wanted to know if this ~50c thermal barrier is normal even at rated ram speeds. I don't want to void the warranty on my ram if its not normal and i potentially have a bad stick. Memtest to 200% no errors both at rated speeds and a few different oc's i know to be stable so long as ram is under 50c. I've literally tried everything i can think of as far as cpu clocks, uncore clocks, vcore, dramV, sa, vccio, etc to see if that affects stability. No difference, same result every time.

I'm just curious if anyone else has experienced this with their TZ ram.


----------



## zeropluszero

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Splave*
> 
> haha sorry guys I didnt mean I Was trying to sell any mem, I just wondered what you would value such memory say if gskill would entertain a group buy of some sort. Im sure it will cost a premium though.


8/10 troll.
I'll give you AUD$270 for 2 sticks. yknow. what I paid for a retail kit of 3600c16.


----------



## Dokter Bibber

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Edge0fsanity*
> 
> i already have the ek ram block and heatspreaders. Originally the ram was getting watercooled for aesthetic purposes. The ram is getting watercooled no matter what, i only wanted to know if this ~50c thermal barrier is normal even at rated ram speeds. I don't want to void the warranty on my ram if its not normal and i potentially have a bad stick. Memtest to 200% no errors both at rated speeds and a few different oc's i know to be stable so long as ram is under 50c. I've literally tried everything i can think of as far as cpu clocks, uncore clocks, vcore, dramV, sa, vccio, etc to see if that affects stability. No difference, same result every time.
> 
> I'm just curious if anyone else has experienced this with their TZ ram.


WC is the near future. You want to know what's going on in the current (air cooled with heat spreaders) situation isn't it?

On air, you can't cool lower than the temps in your box where the memory modules are. Maybe your memory modules are in a dead spot.

If anything, at 10500ft, temperatures will be much lower than at for example 1000ft. But so will air pressure, and thermal conductivity be much lower at 10500ft than at for example 1000ft.

Ask G.Skill what operating temps are safe when overclocking TZ memory?


----------



## coolhandluke41

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Splave*
> 
> haha sorry guys I didnt mean I Was trying to sell any mem, I just wondered what you would value such memory say if gskill would entertain a group buy of some sort. Im sure it will cost a premium though.


http://www.overclock.net/f/325/appraisals
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zeropluszero*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Splave*
> 
> haha sorry guys I didnt mean I Was trying to sell any mem, I just wondered what you would value such memory say if gskill would entertain a group buy of some sort. Im sure it will cost a premium though.
> 
> 
> 
> 8/10 troll.
> I'll give you AUD$270 for 2 sticks. yknow. what I paid for a retail kit of 3600c16.
Click to expand...

use PM box


----------



## kertsz




----------



## xxbassplayerxx

That looks beautiful! What is the memory clocked at?


----------



## Edge0fsanity

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dokter Bibber*
> 
> WC is the near future. You want to know what's going on in the current (air cooled with heat spreaders) situation isn't it?
> 
> On air, you can't cool lower than the temps in your box where the memory modules are. Maybe your memory modules are in a dead spot.
> 
> If anything, at 10500ft, temperatures will be much lower than at for example 1000ft. But so will air pressure, and thermal conductivity be much lower at 10500ft than at for example 1000ft.
> 
> Ask G.Skill what operating temps are safe when overclocking TZ memory?


i fixed the issue temporarily by pointing two 120mm case fans directly at the ram without mounting them to anything. Seems to have fixed the instability. Ram runs around ~40c at its absolute hottest now with more voltage and higher freq while using my quiet fan profile for folding. I think i need to memtest this stuff to ~1000% overnight at rated speeds to see if all 4 sticks are good.

I sent an email out to gskill tech support this morning asking about thermal limits and instability at rated speeds.

After i hear back from them and everything checks out i'll just wc the ram. I don't like having loose case fans sitting on or next to components. Should only cost me a few hours of my time.


----------



## Dokter Bibber

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kertsz*


That looks beautiful and ready for everything.
But you should cool your CPU.









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Edge0fsanity*
> 
> i fixed the issue temporarily by pointing two 120mm case fans directly at the ram without mounting them to anything. Seems to have fixed the instability. Ram runs around ~40c at its absolute hottest now with more voltage and higher freq while using my quiet fan profile for folding. I think i need to memtest this stuff to ~1000% overnight at rated speeds to see if all 4 sticks are good.
> 
> I sent an email out to gskill tech support this morning asking about thermal limits and instability at rated speeds.
> 
> After i hear back from them and everything checks out i'll just wc the ram. I don't like having loose case fans sitting on or next to components. Should only cost me a few hours of my time.


Yeah wc is probably the best solution in your case. But I'm glad that you made some progress with the air cooling of the RAM. Even though you're going to wc the RAM soon.

So it turned out to be the RAM was in a dead spot in your case's air flow? Or do you think that something else was going on?

You could also check for dead spots by fixing a short piece of sewing thread in a contrasting colour to the middle of the PC part(s) or area(s) that you want to test. And then switch on your box.
If you don't have a case with a window, like me, you can temporarily duct tape a piece of plexi glass to the case, to see what happens to the sewing thread(s).

(I thought that you'd given up, or maybe just ignored my post.)


----------



## Edge0fsanity

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dokter Bibber*
> 
> That looks beautiful and ready for everything.
> But you should cool your CPU.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah wc is probably the best solution in your case. But I'm glad that you made some progress with the air cooling of the RAM. Even though you're going to wc the RAM soon.
> 
> So it turned out to be the RAM was in a dead spot in your case's air flow? Or do you think that something else was going on?
> 
> You could also check for dead spots by fixing a short piece of sewing thread in a contrasting colour to the middle of the PC part(s) or area(s) that you want to test. And then switch on your box.
> If you don't have a case with a window, like me, you can temporarily duct tape a piece of plexi glass to the case, to see what happens to the sewing thread(s).
> 
> (I thought that you'd given up, or maybe just ignored my post.)


i never give up, trying to get this thing to fold 24/7 stable with the heavy overclocking i've done has been challenging but i'm getting close.

I think its partially in a dead spot. I have a cl s8 case with a radiator mounted in every possible location without a pedestal and all rad fans set to intake. I have 1320mm of rad space right now. Front panel is vented and both side panels are vented/window so too much positive pressure is not an issue. What i believe happens at lower fan speeds is that the rear exhaust fan sucks out all air coming from the top rads and the rest gets pushed out the front vent above the front rad. The front rad is an ek xe and it is too thick to just be in push with the thin air here. So low fan speeds mean the air moving through it just doesn't make it to the ram positioned roughly 10-12 inches in front of it. When i run the fans at full speed which is ~2200 rpm air is able to make it to the ram and flow over it stabilizing the temps. I can put my hand in front of that ek xe rad and feel hardly any air moving through it with fans set at ~1300rpm(this is my noise tolerance threshold for fan speed). This is my theory on why this ram cooling issue exists for me.

Your string test would probably confirm it. One other issue i've noticed is the heatsinks on the TZ ram are very thick. There is literally 0 space in between the dimms for air to flow through leaving only the fins on top of the ram as the primary cooling mechanism. I never had these issues with the corsair vengeance lpx cl 15 3000mhz ram i ran previously. I never took it past its rated speeds/voltage but i never had cooling issues with it either running the same voltage as the TZ. The heatspreaders on the lpx ram are much thinner and allow for some air to flow between the dimms.

With a full tear down and rebuild with hardline soon every rad is going to be put in push/pull. Should fix any low speed fan air flow issues for passive cooling of components. Although i don't think there will be anything left to passively cool. Ram and and mobo vrm are getting wc'd at that time. Cpu and both gpus are already under water. Maybe i could still water cool an ssd...


----------



## Dokter Bibber

@Edge0fsanity The issue you have is the altitude. Most PC fans are tested and specced at sea level.
But as I posted earlier, air pressure and thermal conductivity are way down at your altitude. You need to find a way to recalculate the manufacturer's specs of *all* your fans, from sea level to your altitude. (Even the ones for your wc loop.) And then decide if you need higher cfm ones or not. Or start using high static pressure fans suited for your altitude.
High airflow vs High static pressure: http://www.tomshardware.co.uk/faq/id-2080096/high-airflow-high-static-pressure-fans-air-cooling.html
Alas I can't help you with the recalculation. But here are some calculators in the Engineering Tools menu option at the top left: http://www.comairrotron.com/solving-high-altitude-cooling-problems

*EDIT:* "And then decide if you need higher cfm ones or not." This is a typo. It should be "And then decide if you need higher pressure (gradient) ones (has to do with air mass) or not." When air cooling, air mass is what cools, not volume.
Air has more mass (weight) at sea level, than at high altitude.


----------



## lowfat

Pulled off the spreaders off my budget G.Skill Aegis 2x16GB kit. I must say that G.Skill bins their stuff pretty tightly as this stuff won't clock worth a damn. 2800MHz, 14-15-15-36-1T is about all I can get out of it.


----------



## Edge0fsanity

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dokter Bibber*
> 
> @Edge0fsanity The issue you have is the altitude. Most PC fans are tested and specced at sea level.
> But as I posted earlier, air pressure and thermal conductivity are way down at your altitude. You need to find a way to recalculate the manufacturer's specs of *all* your fans, from sea level to your altitude. (Even the ones for your wc loop.) And then decide if you need higher cfm ones or not. Or start using high static pressure fans suited for your altitude.
> High airflow vs High static pressure: http://www.tomshardware.co.uk/faq/id-2080096/high-airflow-high-static-pressure-fans-air-cooling.html
> Alas I can't help you with the recalculation. But here are some calculators in the Engineering Tools menu option at the top left: http://www.comairrotron.com/solving-high-altitude-cooling-problems
> 
> *EDIT:* "And then decide if you need higher cfm ones or not." This is a typo. It should be "And then decide if you need higher pressure (gradient) ones (has to do with air mass) or not." When air cooling, air mass is what cools, not volume.
> Air has more mass (weight) at sea level, than at high altitude.


I'm not too concerned with trying to recalculate static pressure and cfm for my altitude. I'm using corsair sp120 HPE pwm fans and i'm quite heavily invested in them. I think i have over 20 of them at this point. They perform quite well up here, even at the rpms i want to run them at. I don't believe there would be a whole lot to gain by finding the perfect fan match for my goals. Besides, aesthetics played a huge role in my choice of fans. I did sacrifice performance and even noise for a more attractive looking fan.

My water loop works great and all the components on water have their temps right where i'd expect them with the overclocks i run. My water deltas are around 5-6c with my performance fan/pump profile and ~8-10c with my quiet profile while folding. The ram and mobo vrms are on water now as well, i did that last night. Ram runs ~4C higher than my water temps making everything quiet and stable. Looking forward to pushing the ram even harder this weekend. Pretty sure CL 14 @ 3600mhz is possible from prior testing with the thermal issues now resolved. I'm targeting latency with above stock frequencies with my ram oc's for now. Will probably try for max frequency next.


----------



## xxbassplayerxx

To be honest, a lot of that is probably your IMC. Skylake struggles enough with 2x8GB B-Die.

Also, if your motherboard has a DRAM Training Voltage or Initial Voltage or something like that, set it manually to be the same as your memory voltage (or slightly below).


----------



## sabishiihito

Cracked 2GHz with B-die on Maximus VIII Gene.


----------



## Dokter Bibber

I hope that G.Skill reads your post before they spend time to respond to your query.


----------



## Lays

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lowfat*
> 
> Pulled off the spreaders off my budget G.Skill Aegis 2x16GB kit. I must say that G.Skill bins their stuff pretty tightly as this stuff won't clock worth a damn. 2800MHz, 14-15-15-36-1T is about all I can get out of it.


What's the original specs of the kit? What volts have you given it?


----------



## lowfat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lays*
> 
> What's the original specs of the kit? What volts have you given it?


2100MHz, 15-15-15-36 1.2V. Currently @ 1.4V but I've taken it to 1.5V and it had zero impact. Couldn't raise the clock at all nor could I tighten the timings any further.


----------



## Lays

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lowfat*
> 
> 2100MHz, 15-15-15-36 1.2V. Currently @ 1.4V but I've taken it to 1.5V and it had zero impact. Couldn't raise the clock at all nor could I tighten the timings any further.


You're complaining because you bought 2133 RAM and it _only_ does 2800? lol...

You have messed with i/o volts and system agent I assume?


----------



## xxbassplayerxx

Probably needs more memory volts anyway.


----------



## lowfat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lays*
> 
> You're complaining because you bought 2133 RAM and it _only_ does 2800? lol...
> 
> You have messed with i/o volts and system agent I assume?


Hasn't helped. What I've read you shouldn't need to increase either until it is clocked around ~3600MHz.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xxbassplayerxx*
> 
> Probably needs more memory volts anyway.


You'd recommend using more than 1.5V for 24/7 clock speeds?


----------



## xxbassplayerxx

To be honest, I have no idea. I've never paid attention to those 24/7 rules but that's just me.


----------



## kertsz

Sorry, upload the wrong photo. Now is the right one.
4930K 4.5 Ghz HT on an Asus socket 2011 P9X79-E WS, RAM are a RipjawsZ 1600Mhz 7-9-9-25-2T @ 1866MHz 9-10-10-12-2T.


----------



## rt123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lowfat*
> 
> Hasn't helped. What I've read you shouldn't need to increase either until it is clocked around ~3600MHz.


You've read wrong.

I doubt anyone who knew what they were talking about, would say that for the bin you choose.


----------



## MaFi0s0

I need some help before I return my RAM.

Motherboard is a MSI Z170A XPOWER TITANIUM (7star high end supports 3600+) ran Corsair(Samsung) and Kingston(Hynix) fine.

Its struggling with a pair of Trident Zs 3733 rated.

Firmware 1.5 which is the latest is the worst. I found 1.3 to be the most hopeful.

Currently I can boot at 3600 but fail IBT fairly quickly.

Voltages tested: 1.2-1.4

SA 1.26v
IO 1.21v

Tried bumping up VPP to 2.8v and VREF(both) to 0.75 these were the maximum safe values(before turning red on the UEFI)

The PCBs are supposedly Samsungs best and factory tested on AsRock boards, should be capable of 4Ghz with some push and shove.

Sticks are listed as supported on my motherboards list.

Corsairs ran great at maximum speed 3200 and even 3333.

I can get them stable at 3333 using Memory Try It!

http://valid.x86.fr/x75i6u


----------



## zeropluszero

your board is not rated to run the ram at its XMP settings.


----------



## sabishiihito

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zeropluszero*
> 
> your board is not rated to run the ram at its XMP settings.


MSI claims TridentZ 3733 should work: https://us.msi.com/product/motherboard/support/Z170A-XPOWER-GAMING-TITANIUM-EDITION.html#support-ocmem

[EDIT] It looks like the 2x8GB 3733 kit isn't listed, only 2x4GB. [/EDIT]


----------



## MaFi0s0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sabishiihito*
> 
> MSI claims TridentZ 3733 should work: https://us.msi.com/product/motherboard/support/Z170A-XPOWER-GAMING-TITANIUM-EDITION.html#support-ocmem
> 
> [EDIT] It looks like the 2x8GB 3733 kit isn't listed, only 2x4GB. [/EDIT]


This got sorted out on OCAU, long story short, the board right now does not support high speeds for 8GB sticks, only 4GB sticks and I am changing kits.


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

Has anyone ever seen this?:



CMG6GX3M3A2000C8 3x2gb sticks, but one stick doesn't read like the other two and is missing the XMP profile.

The sticks all boot up up with manual timings of 8,8,8,24 2000MHz, but do you think that one anomaly affects overclocking the ram?

Thanks guys.


----------



## xxbassplayerxx

Looks like it was originally destined for another bin but pulled for some reason to go with the 2000C8's. Maybe it was testing well, maybe they just needed more that could run that spec.

You can always flash the SPD if you want.


----------



## funsoul

Hi Folks!

Finally starting to play with z170. Have a z170 ocf, decent (de-lidded, 6.2-ish) 6700k and a pair of tridentz b-die z3600c17 that the prior owner got to do 3866 12-12-12-28 1t 220 tight 1,85v on Asus Maximus VIII Hero.

Trying to figure out a good starting point. Quickly tried the speed/timings/voltage above with vccsa and io at 1.30v but wasn't able to post. Can post at same but 2T but the system isn't anywhere near stable.

Thoughts? Ideas?

Tia as always to ya

PS- Want to come to a benching party? http://www.overclock.net/t/1594101/northeast-us-ln2-party


----------



## rt123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *funsoul*
> 
> Hi Folks!
> 
> Finally starting to play with z170. Have a z170 ocf, decent (de-lidded, 6.2-ish) 6700k and a pair of tridentz b-die z3600c17 that the prior owner got to do 3866 12-12-12-28 1t 220 tight 1,85v on Asus Maximus VIII Hero.
> 
> Trying to figure out a good starting point. Quickly tried the speed/timings/voltage above with vccsa and io at 1.30v but wasn't able to post. Can post at same but 2T but the system isn't anywhere near stable.
> 
> Thoughts? Ideas?
> 
> Tia as always to ya
> 
> PS- Want to come to a benching party? http://www.overclock.net/t/1594101/northeast-us-ln2-party


Try a 32 bit OS.


----------



## funsoul

Thanks rt!

Got the 3866 and 4000 presets working. Still only able to make it at 2T, though. Guess I'll be waiting for a mocf :/


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *funsoul*
> 
> Thanks rt!
> 
> Got the 3866 and 4000 presets working. Still only able to make it at 2T, though. Guess I'll be waiting for a mocf :/


welcome to the club. I'm waiting for the mocf too.


----------



## Splave

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *funsoul*
> 
> Thanks rt!
> 
> Got the 3866 and 4000 presets working. Still only able to make it at 2T, though. Guess I'll be waiting for a mocf :/


Hey Try 4GB maxmem or a 32bit os







easier on the mem


----------



## funsoul

Thanks Splave!

Yeah...am using 4GB maxmem and also tried 32bit...still wasn't able to get 1T stable


----------



## prescotter

Thought id ask this here instead of opening a new thread,

Could you guys explain to me what "PSC B-die DDR3 Memory" is? Ive tried to search it in google but couldnt really find a good answer.
Isnt it some of earlier DDR3 that is known to have relatively low timings?

Its funny since my MSI Mpower Z97 motherboard was released around 2014, and now 2016-02-23 a new bios has released with:
- Improved memory compatibility.
- Support PSC B-die DDR3 Memory
- Fix that system is not able to boot from legacy DVD ROM when RAID is activated.
- Updated CPU microcode.


----------



## GtiJason

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *prescotter*
> 
> Thought id ask this here instead of opening a new thread,
> 
> Could you guys explain to me what "PSC B-die DDR3 Memory" is? Ive tried to search it in google but couldnt really find a good answer.
> Isnt it some of earlier DDR3 that is known to have relatively low timings?
> 
> Its funny since my MSI Mpower Z97 motherboard was released around 2014, and now 2016-02-23 a new bios has released with:
> - Improved memory compatibility.
> - Support PSC B-die DDR3 Memory
> - Fix that system is not able to boot from legacy DVD ROM when RAID is activated.
> - Updated CPU microcode.


Pretty sure it's jut a mistake, the bios is just better optimized for psc ic's and samsung ic's aka d die



It works pretty good btw


----------



## Kimir

Maybe it's missing a comma there.
Support PSC*,* B-die...


----------



## GtiJason

I have been asking for a while, was actually looking for an ES bios because to clock psc high and tight you need ODT control of 0 to start and 15 to push. The standard bios was missing this important setting. Ended up getting this new bios and it's as good or better than ES beta bios. I've had a Z97 XPower sitting NIB for 9 months, finally decided to give it a try because of these bios'. I also I set the on die termination config at 120/40/120/40/120/40


----------



## prescotter

Yea having some nice succes also on this motherboard, nice settings for OCing memory.

Currently im using the C11 Performance profile on 2x8GB DDR3-2600 Sticks from Adata, used to have 2x4GB DDR3-2666 DDR3 form GEIL that used to run a tiny bit better.
Didnt seem to notice OC difference from bios versions and have pretty much same results for quite some versions now.

Its also strange how much the secondary timings tRDRD and TWRWR have big impact on performance.
Difference from tWRWR 4 or 5 is about 35GB/s to 40GB/s was same for me on both 2600/2666 kits.

Screens:

(Open in new tab to view full screen)



@GtiJason
Is it me or does your cache speeds seem a bit low? I know you have 0.3GHz lower CPU and 0.5GHz lower Cache then me but still?
Your L1 cache is only like 50%?? Or a bug in benchmark?


----------



## GtiJason

I would guess it's a combination of using 32bit win xp vs 10 64, my ram is 2 x 2gb but limited to 600mb maxmem cache is locked at 40x and core 44x multi. This OS is only around 200mb and only has like 5 services running, it's my Super Pi OS


----------



## GtiJason

Im probably not messing with the XPow anymore, need to concentrate more on 1151 & 775. When I bench Haswell I'll be using ASRock OC Formula or Gigabyte SOC Force ln2 board anyways. No need to risk my 4770k when other 2 boards are proven safe.


----------



## Pads9900

Hello. What is the cheapest 2x8gb ddr4 memory based on samsung b-die chips?


----------



## rt123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pads9900*
> 
> Hello. What is the cheapest 2x8gb ddr4 memory based on samsung b-die chips?


Gskill 3000C14 RipjawsV.


----------



## ssateneth

Maybe a stupid question, but when I lower my CAS write latency (tCWL), my RAM copy performance takes a significant nosedive (80.6GB/sec to ~71GB/sec) and latency increases a measureable amount. Why is this? Benchmark used is AIDA64.

5960x 4.9GHz / 4.65GHz Cache (125.7 BCLK, 39x, 37x)
Ripjaws 4 4x8GB 3000MHz 15-15-15-35 1T, tRFC 320, tREFI 32767, tCWL Auto (14) vs 10, everything else AUTO.

Ignore RAM speed, the program doesn't know I'm running 125.7 BCLK


----------



## rt123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ssateneth*
> 
> Maybe a stupid question, but when I lower my CAS write latency (tCWL), my RAM copy performance takes a significant nosedive (80.6GB/sec to ~71GB/sec) and latency increases a measureable amount. Why is this? Benchmark used is AIDA64.
> 
> 5960x 4.9GHz / 4.65GHz Cache (125.7 BCLK, 39x, 37x)
> Ripjaws 4 4x8GB 3000MHz 15-15-15-35 1T, tRFC 320, tREFI 32767, tCWL Auto (14) vs 10, everything else AUTO.
> 
> Ignore RAM speed, the program doesn't know I'm running 125.7 BCLK


How much did you raise VDIMM by..?


----------



## ssateneth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rt123*
> 
> How much did you raise VDIMM by..?


None, still 1.35, 0.85 SA


----------



## rt123

You should try 1.4V, your lower scores might be due to instability.

Dropping tCWL would tighten up RTLS/IOLs, so you would needs more volts for stability.


----------



## ssateneth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rt123*
> 
> You should try 1.4V, your lower scores might be due to instability.
> 
> Dropping tCWL would tighten up RTLS/IOLs, so you would needs more volts for stability.


increased to 1.4, no effect. also between auto (14) and 10, the auto RTLs and auto IOLs are all the same (57-55-57-55 8-8-8-8)


----------



## Pads9900

cheap memory on samsung b-die sell only pn newegg (http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820232213 )? I want buy through an intermediary, but newegg don't accept cards made outside USA.


----------



## emissary42

#ramaddict


----------



## xxbassplayerxx

If you ever decide to sell those GTX1 or GTX2 sticks, let me know


----------



## Noxinite

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *emissary42*
> 
> #ramaddict


Those OCZ sticks PSC? The ones I have scale really well with voltage.


----------



## GtiJason

#RamAddict

#Powerchip PSC Addict


----------



## GtiJason

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xxbassplayerxx*
> 
> If you ever decide to sell those GTX1 or GTX2 sticks, let GtiJason xxbassplayerxx know


Fixed this for you, no thank you's necessary!


----------



## xxbassplayerxx

Oh yeah?!


----------



## coolhandluke41




----------



## GtiJason

I like it, a see a few that would look good living here in Milwaukee.








May be time to round up my Samsung based mems for a photoshoot


----------



## coolhandluke41

Thanks bro,my best kits don't have spreaders


----------



## GtiJason

Same here, many are full of TGrizz and not so photogenic


----------



## rt123

After seeing these pics, I feel inadequate.









Good job guys. I only have like 14 sticks of DDR4 on hand.


----------



## GtiJason

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rt123*
> 
> After seeing these pics, I feel inadequate.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Good job guys. I only have like 14 sticks of DDR4 on hand.


Whoops wrong forum, RT which way to Mainboards Anonymous ?


----------



## rt123

Thanks for the pic, +rep.

Here, you go, http://www.overclock.net/f/6/intel-motherboards

No mobo addict club exists, tho.


----------



## emissary42

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xxbassplayerxx*
> 
> If you ever decide to sell those GTX1 or GTX2 sticks, let me know


I will probably at least keep two of those CMGTX1 myself, but for the rest... =)
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Noxinite*
> 
> Those OCZ sticks PSC? The ones I have scale really well with voltage.


The two OCZ3P2000C8LV4GK? I had OCZ3P2000C8LV6GK as well and i think they all are BBSE or some other Elpidas. Those XTE i am not sure about, never ran any extensive tests on them.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rt123*
> 
> No mobo addict club exists, tho.


Maybe it is time to start one, i'd contribute to that for sure


----------



## coolhandluke41

nice Teddy bear


----------



## GtiJason

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *coolhandluke41*
> 
> nice Teddy bear


Small price to pay to keep her next to it


----------



## xxbassplayerxx

Can confirm... have a teddy bear on my bed that belongs to the Fiance.

Of course this one is dressed up as Batman........


----------



## iBruce

Hey guys,

Is 55485 a good efficiency score for ROG Mem Tweak It?

Out of the box, before any tweaking?

Thank you.

Please continue your addiction in a safe enjoyable manner.


----------



## Kimir

Memtweakit efficiency doesn't mean squat.


----------



## mouacyk

SuperPI 32M is where it's at.


----------



## iBruce

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kimir*
> 
> Memtweakit efficiency doesn't mean squat.


Cut me some slack.

I've only been a RAM addict for two days.









My collection so far:

- Corsair Dominator GTs 2x4GB 2133Mhz DDR3 with Corsair extended red fins (woooooo)









-Gskill TridentZ 2x4GB 3466Mhz DDR4

-Gskill TridentZ 2x8GB 4000Mhz DDR4

...actually the new 4000 sticks feel very responsive when moving through multiple office apps, but then that could also be that I've never had 16GBs of total memory before ever.


----------



## coolhandluke41

Hi Bruce ,are you trying to tweak your kit for daily use or benching ,what would be the "safe" voltage you willing to run that kit ?
P.S. if you want to compare efficiency -Maxmem and Super Pi 32m would be good indication for you ,you can find most of the apps required here
http://forums.tweaktown.com/gigabyte/30530-latest-overclocking-programs-system-info-benchmarking-stability-tools.html


----------



## rck1984

Guys, how do i figure out what manufacturer chips my DDR4 sticks have? It's a 2x 8GB Corsair Dominator Platinum 2666Mhz kit (CMD16GX4M2A2666C15).
Are these Samsung, Hynix or what else?


----------



## sabishiihito

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rck1984*
> 
> Guys, how do i figure out what manufacturer chips my DDR4 sticks have? It's a 2x 8GB Corsair Dominator Platinum 2666Mhz kit (CMD16GX4M2A2666C15).
> Are these Samsung, Hynix or what else?


http://forum.corsair.com/v3/showthread.php?t=68811

Corsair uses the same numbering system for DDR4.


----------



## rt123

Gentlemen, this should be right up our alley.









http://www.overclock.net/t/1596357/mega-memory-madness-competition#post_25041486


----------



## rck1984

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sabishiihito*
> 
> http://forum.corsair.com/v3/showthread.php?t=68811
> 
> Corsair uses the same numbering system for DDR4.


The sticker on the side of my modules says v4.23, guessing i have Samsungs then.

Thanks


----------



## sabishiihito

Samsung 4Gbit K4A4G085WD (aka "D-die") to be precise.

Sent from my SM-G928T using Tapatalk


----------



## rck1984

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sabishiihito*
> 
> Samsung 4Gbit K4A4G085WD (aka "D-die") to be precise.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G928T using Tapatalk


Cheers, any specific thing about these? Are they any good, or crap? Decent overclockers?


----------



## sabishiihito

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rck1984*
> 
> Cheers, any specific thing about these? Are they any good, or crap? Decent overclockers?


They were among the first DDR4 ICs to be released so their overclocking capabilities are pretty well documented. Just doing a Google image search will pull up tons of results from reviews of modules using them. The only thing is, since you have a 2x8GB kit, overclocking will be limited compared to 2x4GB kits. 3200 16-18-18 should be easy, anything over that just comes down to luck of the draw.


----------



## rck1984

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sabishiihito*
> 
> They were among the first DDR4 ICs to be released so their overclocking capabilities are pretty well documented. Just doing a Google image search will pull up tons of results from reviews of modules using them. The only thing is, since you have a 2x8GB kit, overclocking will be limited compared to 2x4GB kits. 3200 16-18-18 should be easy, anything over that just comes down to luck of the draw.


Thanks, i'll start doing some digging


----------



## error-id10t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rt123*
> 
> Gentlemen, this should be right up our alley.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1596357/mega-memory-madness-competition#post_25041486


Anyone who posts in this thread should be banned from that comp so us mere mortal would have a chance


----------



## funsoul

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GtiJason*
> 
> Whoops wrong forum, RT which way to Mainboards Anonymous ?


Nice Jason! Granted a lot of those are pretty new but man...boxes and everything!







Think I'm down around the 15/85 boxed/bare situation. ;/


----------



## GtiJason

Wow, this thread moves fast. Sure is a lot of addicts out there. Will be parting with some of my collection soon,so I rounded ed? up what Im not currently benching for a quick photo shoot while listening to The Cure - The Last Day of Summer. Haha, psych ... I would never put myself though that. Great song though for those unaware


----------



## xxbassplayerxx

You might call me a Hyper addict.


----------



## funsoul

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GtiJason*
> 
> Wow, this thread moves fast. Sure is a lot of addicts out there. Will be parting with some of my collection soon,so I rounded ed? up what Im not currently benching for a quick photo shoot while listening to The Cure - The Last Day of Summer. Haha, psych ... I would never put myself though that. Great song though for those unaware


So yummy! Great collection Jason!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xxbassplayerxx*
> 
> You might call me a Hyper addict.


Gorgeous bass. Think you need more 2000c7's hehe

Hyper addict? Hmmm...heard people call you some other names, though ;P


----------



## xxbassplayerxx

I'm going to re-bin them on Z97 at some point. Too much variance on X58.


----------



## funsoul

That's the way uh huh, uh huh you'll like it!


----------



## rivaldokfc

men love hyper


----------



## xxbassplayerxx

So pretty!


----------



## funsoul

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rivaldokfc*
> 
> men love hyper


That's a seriously nice rack of 2000c7's! Sweet!

Bass...definitely use z97 to test your sticks!


----------



## PCSarge

id kill for some faster ram, can gurantee its probably a choking point on my system.

running 2 8GB sticks of hyperX Black in my ITX Build generic 9-9-9-24 1600MHZ


----------



## richie_2010

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rivaldokfc*
> 
> men love hyper


Ive never seen the 7 8 7 versions. I only have the 8 8 8 2000 sticks. 4 in my rig 3 others that are in memory heaven


----------



## xxbassplayerxx

I have four of the 7-8-7 sticks above as well. They were the top of the top before the GTX2 (2250 8-8-8) came out. In many cases, they still perform on par or better than the GTX2s, though.


----------



## emissary42

How much V do they need for 32M @ 2133 7-7-6 on Z77/Z87/Z97?


----------



## xxbassplayerxx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *emissary42*
> 
> How much V do they need for 32M @ 2133 7-7-6 on Z77/Z87/Z97?


I'm going to be testing Z97 soon. All my binning was done on X58.


----------



## Splave

much hyper!


----------



## sabishiihito

I remember having an 8-8-8 kit that did 7-7-7 on stock voltage. And speaking of Hypers, someone has *greatly* overestimated their present value: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Kingston-KHX2000C8D3T1K3-6GX-HyperX-6GB-DDR3-2000Mhz-PC3-16000-Triple-Channel-T1-/201556323220?hash=item2eedb16b94:g:gT4AAOSwoudW9yGe


----------



## xxbassplayerxx

Those are Kinstons too... Their Hypers didn't compare at all to Corsair's. You could always make an offer! $50-$60 would be the going rate for those... Maybe closer to the $50 range.


----------



## GtiJason

Haha, you saw that too. Another guy was selling 6 sticks of dom p hypers for crazy money as well. Do it offer $55 to the guy asking $275 for kingstons


----------



## cookiesowns

Curious:

Let's say theoretically I have quite a few sets of TridentZ's DS HCH9 DDR3 1866 C8 8GB dimms at 1.5V. That can do 2133 C9 easy. What should I expect on the top range? In terms of freq scaling. Prob have access to 16-20 dimms.


----------



## GtiJason

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cookiesowns*
> 
> Curious:
> 
> Let's say theoretically I have quite a few sets of TridentZ's DS HCH9 DDR3 1866 C8 8GB dimms at 1.5V. That can do 2133 C9 easy. What should I expect on the top range? In terms of freq scaling. Prob have access to 16-20 dimms.


Depending on how far your willing to push the volts and binning quality I'd say pretty far. I have a set of 2133c9 1.5v that will boot 2933c9 with 2.3v. 2800c9 12-12-21-1 is fairl easy at 2.1v though. Samsung ic' seem to be tough. I've had a 2400c9 TridentX with HYKO ic's running at 2v for about 10 months now. Stole the idea from Roman (Der8auer)


----------



## sabishiihito

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GtiJason*
> 
> Haha, you saw that too. Another guy was selling 6 sticks of dom p hypers for crazy money as well. Do it offer $55 to the guy asking $275 for kingstons


I won't lie though, I put a kit of Kingston HyperX 2000 8-8-8 on eBay a year or so ago and mine sold for $300.


----------



## mouacyk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GtiJason*
> 
> Depending on how far your willing to push the volts and binning quality I'd say pretty far. I have a set of 2133c9 1.5v that will boot 2933c9 with 2.3v. 2800c9 12-12-21-1 is fairl easy at 2.1v though. Samsung ic' seem to be tough. *I've had a 2400c9 TridentX with HYKO ic's running at 2v for about 10 months now*. Stole the idea from Roman (Der8auer)


Wow @bold? Is that 24/7 or just benching runs, and what kind of cooling if any on the RAM?


----------



## xxbassplayerxx

Jason, your HCH9 will do 2900C9 too? Not just the HYK0?


----------



## coolhandluke41

looks like new bin is about to happen
G.SKILL Announces Trident Z DDR4-3600MHz CL15-15-15 16GB(8GBx2) Low-Latency Memory Kit
http://www.ocdrift.com/g-skill-announces-ddr4-3600mhz-cl15-15-15-16gb8gbx2-low-latency-memory-kit/


----------



## xxbassplayerxx

Hiwa had announced that those are what would be used for the G.Skill comp. I asked if they were coming to retail and he said he'd try to get them introduced! Looks like he's had some success.

EDIT: From the bot.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xxbassplayerxx;436548*
> Hiwa,
> 
> Will the 3600C15 sticks go retail?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hiwa;436555*
> Hope so


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *websmile;436557*
> The sticks for the finals will be binned for oc headroom, so I guess XMP is not important anyway and more of an example, bassplayer. I guess it is a sure bet that you can trust in these being binned well^^


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xxbassplayerxx;436558*
> I would expect so... but it's always nice to see a spec that's actually pushing towards what the sticks are capable of. It's odd seeing sticks being sold as a high bin at 3600C16 when they can do 3600C15 or even C14 at nearly the same volts and remain within Intel Spec.
> 
> Bring back the GTX2/2400C9 PIS days :ws:


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hiwa;436559*
> later GSKILL will bin for XMP for sure, but for GSKILL comp better to bin OC not XMP


----------



## eatthermalpaste

is there a leaderboard similar to the CPU leaderboards for x memory kit? I'm interested in OCing my predator 3000 or savage 2666 but have zero experience in tweaking third timings - which seems to be what ASUS claims are most important for increasing bandwidth.

the front page shows 3000MHz should be hitting latency like 40ns-45ns, but lowest I can get is 52ns


----------



## coolhandluke41

10nm ..come to me ..




https://www.e********.in.th/samsung-10nm-class-dram/


----------



## rt123

Great, let's reset the game for the millionth time.








My wallet can't cope with this sheet. Y u do this Samsung.









Crying aside, this better be consistent like E-die & unlike B-die. That alone would make it better.


----------



## coolhandluke41




----------



## GtiJason

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mouacyk*
> 
> Wow @bold? Is that 24/7 or just benching runs, and what kind of cooling if any on the RAM?


Yeah, that's daily,I've also had them run 32m at 2.4v on several occasions and they don't even get that hot. No signs of degradation either as they have always needed close to 2v to be stable at 2800c9


----------



## GtiJason

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xxbassplayerxx*
> 
> Jason, your HCH9 will do 2900C9 too? Not just the HYK0?


Well if by do you mean boot Windows 7 and take a screenshot, then hell yeah they're do ers alright!


----------



## Splave

what is the going rate for

2x2GB GTX2

and

3x2GB Dominator 2000C7


----------



## xxbassplayerxx

2x2GB GTX2 just sold for 150 EUR on the Bot. I just bought 2x2GB 2000C7 for 90 EUR shipped from Poland, I think?


----------



## Splave

thanks


----------



## coolhandluke41

Took a brake from my 3D endeavor when I noticed this post on FB by Sam ...had to try it for my self,.


I only tested 32M and so far results are promising with my Geil kit







,lowering vttDDR helps a lot at list on Asus


----------



## xxbassplayerxx

Interesting! Maybe I'll try lowering it a bit on the SOC Force!


----------



## rt123

Interesting indeed, thanks for the share Luke (and Sam).









Waiting for improved results from people.








I have too much backlog to be able to touch B-die until maybe the weekend.








Also, I only have Gskill kits, so we'll see.


----------



## coolhandluke41

from unable to boot to 32M stable here









Edit: this guy lowered price on this sweet BBSE's (black pcb tho )
http://www.ebay.com/itm/GSKILL-F3-17000CL8D-4GBXMD-DDR3-2133-8-9-8-24-1-65V-With-Fan-BBSE-/331828377652?


----------



## GtiJason

That's fantastic man, thanks for sharing that pick from Sam too !


----------



## rt123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *coolhandluke41*
> 
> from unable to boot to 32M stable here
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Edit: this guy lowered price on this sweet BBSE's (black pcb tho )
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/GSKILL-F3-17000CL8D-4GBXMD-DDR3-2133-8-9-8-24-1-65V-With-Fan-BBSE-/331828377652?












Time for you to smash some Pi then.


----------



## coolhandluke41

still testing bro ,I found another anomaly in bios ,lowering IMC (VCCIO) voltage also helps ,will post some bios picks later


----------



## rt123

I always use 1.25V VCCIO & 1.3V SA. Totally not lifted from the Asus guide.









More SA doesn't do anything for me, but VCCIO above say 1.28V has only caused stability issues for me. Except for that one kit that seemed to be okay with 1.35V/1.35V on both.








Have yet to test lower, was one of things I wanted to do, but never got around to. Guess time to bump up its priority too.


----------



## coolhandluke41

I think the key is to set it manually like you say 1.25 works for this kit


----------



## rt123

You used Auto..?


----------



## KaRtA82

My set of 3600C16 would only get 3200C13 to pass with VCCIO 1.25v and SA1.3v, couldn't get it stable at all any higher than that.

Tried IO 1.175v and SA 1.225 and instant boot and pass 3733C12 with Waza, and could push more volts more reliably. Try that too. Even got me to 3940C12 for 3D which wasn't remotely close before that.

D-Die, I need higher io/ss for stability, so no idea what makes this tick, it's all voodoo.


----------



## cookiesowns

VTDDR / VCCIO trick I'm assuming is on Z170 and not X99?


----------



## Kimir

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cookiesowns*
> 
> VTDDR / VCCIO trick I'm assuming is on Z170 and not X99?


I was wondering about that too, I shall try and see for myself.


----------



## coolhandluke41

wish I still had my XTU OS










Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## fyzzz

I recently bought some new ram, 16gb of 2800mhz cl12 Trident X. Having some stability issues and the xmp profile won't boot without insane voltages (1.75v dram voltage, +0.400 vccsa and 0.280 on the io voltages). 2666mhz cl11 boots fine at less voltages however and i can maybe get it stable. I have 0 experience with high frequency ram, so there is probably lot's of settings that needs tweaking. I have a 4690k and my motherboard is asus maximus vii hero. I think this ram uses hynix cfr, if i'm reading these numbers correctly:


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## mouacyk

Your imc may not be able to cope with the high density and speed. I found that after 2666mhz it's very difficult to optimize read/copy performance with low/tight tirtiary timings.


----------



## sabishiihito

Double-sided high density RAM at high speeds puts quite a strain on IMC.


----------



## eatthermalpaste

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kimir*
> 
> I was wondering about that too, I shall try and see for myself.


What is the VTDDR/VCCIO trick? Was that the perosn that said to reduce these values?

Also, Kimir, since you have the trident Z... I was wondering.. were you able to OC the frequency without increasing the timings? To like 3400 or 3600, I've been trying to research reducing the latency as much as possible, and from what I see there seems to be a middle ground between how much the frequency is OCd vs. how much the timings are increased or decreased? I'm thinking of going for the 3200 kit or 3000 kit 32GB, but if I can OC either of them without changing timings that would be great. Don't have much experience with OCing RAM but the trident Zs just look too cool to not go for it now.


----------



## fyzzz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mouacyk*
> 
> Your imc may not be able to cope with the high density and speed. I found that after 2666mhz it's very difficult to optimize read/copy performance with low/tight tirtiary timings.


You are probably right, i just find it disappointing that it can't reach it. I'm pretty happy with 2666mhz cl11 however, i need to play around with the secondary and tertiary timings . I got it to boot and do some tests at 2500mhz cl10 and 2250 cl9.


----------



## paskowitz

Klevv memory is purdy...


*Please excuse my terrible smartphone camera


----------



## CL3P20

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fyzzz*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *mouacyk*
> 
> Your imc may not be able to cope with the high density and speed. I found that after 2666mhz it's very difficult to optimize read/copy performance with low/tight tirtiary timings.
> 
> 
> 
> You are probably right, i just find it disappointing that it can't reach it. I'm pretty happy with 2666mhz cl11 however, i need to play around with the secondary and tertiary timings . I got it to boot and do some tests at 2500mhz cl10 and 2250 cl9.
Click to expand...

 Have you tried 2666 c10, while increasing your tWCL? From my experience;

2666 c11 + tWCL @ 6 = 2666 c10 + tWCL @ 7 (using same tertiary timings)


----------



## lilchronic

z170M oc formula at newegg but out of stock


----------



## xxbassplayerxx

Mine is arriving tomorrow









It was in town today at 5AM... but FedEx didn't deliver it. It states on the tracking "Package not due for delivery".























Hate FedEx


----------



## Lays

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xxbassplayerxx*
> 
> Mine is arriving tomorrow
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It was in town today at 5AM... but FedEx didn't deliver it. It states on the tracking "Package not due for delivery".
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hate FedEx


Mine showed up today but I can't use it til I get off work lol.

All I had time to do was rip my pc apart and put it back together to test the board. It works and booted up no issue!


----------



## GtiJason

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rivaldokfc*
> 
> men love hyper


I agree with this statement!







How about some New-Old stock 2200c8 STT Speed action





Early testing is promising, these will do xmp-2 (2200/8) at 1.61-1.62v with tCWL=6 and 2000c6 7-5-21 at 1.82v on Z97 OCF


----------



## rivaldokfc

where did you get these.....


----------



## DR4G00N

What's the best kind of DDR4 IC's to buy atm? I'm looking to upgrade to Z170 or X99 with my tax refund so I need to pick out some new ram.


----------



## Kimir

B-die still, I believe.


----------



## DR4G00N

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kimir*
> 
> B-die still, I believe.


Okay, thanks.


----------



## lilchronic

So i have been testing my ram each stick individually. So far i have been using 3200Mhz 12-12-12-28-1T on each stick.
Best one does Hyper Pi @ 1.45v and the other 3 are 1.46v, 1.46v and 1.47v.

When i tested the first and second stick in ever slot they all required the same voltage no matter what slot it was in, so i gave up on testing the last two in every slot. My question is where do i put the best stick? In the first slot closest to the io?


----------



## coolhandluke41

next to I/O shield,worst next to 24 pin
Edit ;I don't test each module per slot,nice kit BTW


----------



## Noxinite

http://oc-esports.io/#!/round/haswell_5g_tc

For those guys still stuck on Haswell, but who love some 5GHz efficiency tweaking.


----------



## Sam OCX

Coming back to VTTDDR, I've spent a few days playing with my B-die and on some kits it plays quite a big role.
Some nasty kits will only be stable with specific, often illogical combinations of VTTDDR and Vmem (e.g. 1.80/0.80, 1.85/0.85 and 1.90/0.80 works, but 1.80/0.85, 1.85/0.80, 1.90/0.85 does not).
Some other kits (like my special Corsair) do not like when VTTDDR is above a certain fixed value.
Some other kits (like my best Tridents) do not like when the ratio between Vmem and VTTDDR is too far from 2:1.
I've tested 12 sticks that I now have in hand, one by one, and I haven't found a single one that would do a 32M at 1933 12-12-12 with *any* combination of Vmem and VTTDDR randing from minimal stable values to 2.00 and 1.00V, respectively.
I don't really have a technical explanation for this, so for those binning B-die: I can only recommend testing multiple Vmem + VTTDDR combinations before giving out on a stick / kit. So far the only solid indicator that you've hit the bottom of the stable Vmem range is image distortion + reboot.

Looking at the last few pages of this thread, let me know off my "keeper" DDR collection.



It includes:
DDR1: 2x256Mb Corsair BH5, 2x512Mb Kingston BH5, 2x512Mb Geil TCCD
DDR2: 2x512Mb Corsair D9GMH, 2x1024Mb Ballistix D9GMH
DDR3: 2x1Gb Corsair D9GTR, 4x2Gb Corsair Hypers, 5x2Gb G.Skill PSC
DDR4: 2x4Gb Kingston MFR, 2x4Gb Kingston AFR, 4x8Gb Corsair B-die, 4x8Gb G.Skill B-die
except for DDR4, everything is binned up to "as good as retail gets" levels


----------



## rt123

Thanks for the info Sam.









I played with VTTDDR & had mixed results, definitely need to spend more time on it. This complicates B-die binning more, since now we need to spend more time on a single stick.

Also played with the MOCF for a little while. That board is worth looking into if you want to do 4000C12 & not want to bin through 100s of sticks. Those relaxed RTLs help *a lot.* Somehow manually relaxing the RTLs on Impact to MOCF levels, doesn't help on Impact.









Maybe need to try again properly.

Too much testing to do.









In other news, we got a frequency upgrade, http://gskill.com/en/press/view/g-skill-announces-trident-z-ddr4-4333mhz-8gb--4gbx2--extreme-speed-memory-kit



Tho, not quite Cookie level yet, but getting close.


----------



## coolhandluke41

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *coolhandluke41*
> 
> wish I still had my XTU OS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sam OCX*
> 
> Coming back to VTTDDR, I've spent a few days playing with my B-die and on some kits it plays quite a big role.
> Some nasty kits will only be stable with specific, often illogical combinations of VTTDDR and Vmem (e.g. 1.80/0.80, 1.85/0.85 and 1.90/0.80 works, but 1.80/0.85, 1.85/0.80, 1.90/0.85 does not).
> Some other kits (like my special Corsair) do not like when VTTDDR is above a certain fixed value.
> Some other kits (like my best Tridents) do not like when the ratio between Vmem and VTTDDR is too far from 2:1.
> I've tested 12 sticks that I now have in hand, one by one, and I haven't found a single one that would do a 32M at 1933 12-12-12 with *any* combination of Vmem and VTTDDR randing from minimal stable values to 2.00 and 1.00V, respectively.
> I don't really have a technical explanation for this, so for those binning B-die: I can only recommend testing multiple Vmem + VTTDDR combinations before giving out on a stick / kit. So far the only solid indicator that you've hit the bottom of the stable Vmem range is image distortion + reboot.


the post in quote above is my only B-die kit ,they did both of this setting (IMC 1.25v) @1.98~2.0v and Vttdr around .934~.950v,also single module 4333 /Vttdr .800 iirc ,found a way to move RTL's by switching "mode" in mem tweaker -:
Mode-Auto will yield the tightest RTL's
Mode-1 relaxed (works best for 2T /high freq.
Mode-2 for super tight /high frequency,also c12 11 11
hope this helps for some

Edit; also while testing G.Skill B-die Ai Overclock Tuner-Manual is a must for me


----------



## GtiJason

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rt123*
> 
> Thanks for the info Sam.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I played with VTTDDR & had mixed results, definitely need to spend more time on it. This complicates B-die binning more, since now we need to spend more time on a single stick.
> 
> Also played with the MOCF for a little while. That board is worth looking into if you want to do 4000C12 & not want to bin through 100s of sticks. Those relaxed RTLs help *a lot.* Somehow manually relaxing the RTLs on Impact to MOCF levels, doesn't help on Impact.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe need to try again properly.
> 
> Too much testing to do.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In other news, we got a frequency upgrade, http://gskill.com/en/press/view/g-skill-announces-trident-z-ddr4-4333mhz-8gb--4gbx2--extreme-speed-memory-kit
> 
> 
> 
> Tho, not quite Cookie level yet, but getting close.


Damn, I thought that was 8gb x 2, one can dream, right


----------



## rt123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *coolhandluke41*
> 
> the post in quote above is my only B-die kit ,they did both of this setting (IMC 1.25v) @1.98~2.0v and Vttdr around .934~.950v,also single module 4333 /Vttdr .800 iirc ,found a way to move RTL's by switching "mode" in mem tweaker -:
> Mode-Auto will yield the tightest RTL's
> Mode-1 relaxed (works best for 2T /high freq.
> Mode-2 for super tight /high frequency,also c12 11 11
> hope this helps for some
> 
> Edit; also while testing G.Skill B-die Ai Overclock Tuner-Manual is a must for me











Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GtiJason*
> 
> Damn, I thought that was 8gb x 2, one can dream, right


Wait till Kabyyyyy..


----------



## rt123

Gentlemen, http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813157700&cm_re=asrock_z170-_-13-157-700-_-Product

Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------



## coolhandluke41

^^ so what was your gain over Impact ?


----------



## rt123

If you are able to get 50/51 7/7 working on the Impact properly, then none. I couldn't, so running 50/51 let me get some more freq out of my sticks. I hadn't played with the Maximus tweak modes, maybe with them, I can get it on Impact. Have to try.

Also that 2.135V VDIMM limit on Impact is stupid. Lemme Ask Elmor for some more.

Last but not the least, I'd insulate the MOCF over the Impact, *any day of my Life.*









As I said before, MOCF is gonna make 4KC12 more accessible. Because 49/50 4K sticks are as rare as 6.8 Ghz 6700Ks.


----------



## coolhandluke41

cool beans ,Thanks


----------



## xxbassplayerxx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rt123*
> 
> If you are able to get 50/51 7/7 working on the Impact properly, then none. I couldn't, so running 50/51 let me get some more freq out of my sticks.


I'm confused at what you mean here. I thought you were running tighter than 50/51 7/7. Aren't you running 49/50 6/6 on El Impacto?


----------



## rt123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xxbassplayerxx*
> 
> I'm confused at what you mean here. I thought you were running tighter than 50/51 7/7. Aren't you running 49/50 6/6 on El Impacto?


Tighter isn't always better.


----------



## xxbassplayerxx

Right, because you can get the additional frequency out of 50/51 7/7 and there are more sticks that can run at that. But the Impact has issues running at those RTL's?


----------



## coolhandluke41

^^ Impact have "issues" with crappy B-die since it wants to set them correctly


----------



## rt123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xxbassplayerxx*
> 
> Right, because you can get the additional frequency out of 50/51 7/7 and there are more sticks that can run at that. But the Impact has issues running at those RTL's?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *coolhandluke41*
> 
> ^^ Impact have "issues" with crappy B-die since it wants to set them correctly


I couldn't get 50/51 7/7 working on Impact even tho the RAMs are far from crappy.









I love Impact, but here's something that finally tips the scales towards MOCF for me, http://forum.hwbot.org/showpost.php?p=442474&postcount=165
Also, Bully did 49/50 6/6 on MOCF, so..


----------



## coolhandluke41

whatever floats your boat ,I'm sure mocf is great just pointing out the fact that Impact should fly with the right kit


----------



## coolhandluke41

Quote:


> I couldn't get 50/51 7/7 working on Impact even tho the RAMs are far from crappy.


here you have it ..all day







..no modding req.


----------



## rt123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *coolhandluke41*
> 
> whatever floats your boat ,I'm sure mocf is great just pointing out the fact that Impact should fly with the right kit


Agreed.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *coolhandluke41*
> 
> here you have it ..all day
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ..no modding req.


Good for you. I just tried with switching the Maximus Tweak modes. Neither of my 2 Gskill kits can do 4K 50/51 on this board.
They do more than just 4K on the MOCF.









Edit:- Also the mod was for Higher VDIMM, doesn't have anything to do with 50/51.


----------



## coolhandluke41

Quote:


> They do more than just 4K on the MOCF


let see what you got there (32m)


----------



## superkyle1721

Hey guys I posted this as its own thread but may be best to ask here instead. I started with a pair of Gskill ripjaws V 3200Mhz 16-18-18-38. I have been working on overclocking the ram and I think I have found the limit. Currently I have the ram running dual channel 3600Mhz 16-17-17-34. I can also easliry run the ram at 3466Mhz 15-17-17-34. My question is which is technically better? I mean by increasing the speed to the next step is it worth increasing the CAS to 16? Running maxxmem it shows that 3600Mhz is the best but figured I would ask others that may be more knowledgeable about this than me. Here is a screen shot from running a quick maxxmem bench. Please take a look and let me know what you think and how it compares to other models of memory. Any tips to increase the memory OC on air will be greatly appreciated as well.


----------



## rt123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *coolhandluke41*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> They do more than just 4K on the MOCF
> 
> 
> 
> let see what you got there (32m)
Click to expand...

Sure. Give me an hour or so.
Dinner time right now.


----------



## Splave

do you believe in magic?



mocf seems fine







50/50/7/6 and 4000mhz is best for 4ghz 4080 and 4133 worse here for me. 50/51/7/7 also worse.

will try cpu on cold to get 49/50/6/6 and 12-11-11-28


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Splave*
> 
> do you believe in magic?
> 
> 
> 
> mocf seems fine
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 50/50/7/6 and 4000mhz is best for 4ghz 4080 and 4133 worse here for me. 50/51/7/7 also worse.
> 
> will try cpu on cold to get 49/50/6/6 and 12-11-11-28


Wiki Magick
Quote:


> Magic (sometimes referred to as stage magic to distinguish it from paranormal or ritual magic) is a performing art that entertains audiences by staging tricks or creating illusions of seemingly impossible


So your 4000Mhz CL12 is just an illusion. lol








...jk


----------



## rt123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Splave*
> 
> do you believe in magic?
> 
> 
> 
> mocf seems fine
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 50/50/7/6 and 4000mhz is best for 4ghz 4080 and 4133 worse here for me. 50/51/7/7 also worse.
> 
> will try cpu on cold to get 49/50/6/6 and 12-11-11-28


Is 50/50 a proper RTL setting.??








I have a kit that's only stable with 50/50.

But I always assumed it would be slower than offset Rtl combinations like 49/50 or 50/51.









P.S not ignoring what your post says, just a question despite of that anomaly.


----------



## coolhandluke41

I believe in ES ..and magic all tho U no magician


----------



## xxbassplayerxx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rt123*
> 
> Is 50/50 a proper RTL setting.??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have a kit that's only stable with 50/50.
> 
> But I always assumed it would be slower than offset Rtl combinations like 49/50 or 50/51.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P.S not ignoring what your post says, just a question despite of that anomaly.


----------



## coolhandluke41

do you believe in crappy retail...ambient 80F/G.Skil fan/ no waza


----------



## Splave

Looks like good mem to me!


----------



## coolhandluke41

will trade for your ES
Edit; might have to get hold of my egg sponsor and test that mocf







..743


----------



## 636cc of fury

Impact no need if you have an MOCF, proofs in the pudding, just look at Allens results









I spent all of one day playing with Impact before it went back in the box and most of that was preparing the os









Just grabbed some LN2 so might freeze some B-Die and try and get 4200 to finish pi but its been so long I forgot how to OC. Rest assured it won't be posted here but glad to see the thread so active


----------



## coolhandluke41

need ES B-die ..how many times I say that ...lol..welcome back old man


----------



## 636cc of fury

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *coolhandluke41*
> 
> need ES B-die ..how many times I say that ...lol..welcome back old man


I tried all the B-Die in my possession (ES kits included) and none of them could run 4133 on air or even train there. The whole setup was hard to stabilize at 4000 for me even and almost impossible above this.

Probably need to spend some more time with it, but just keying in whatever RTL you want and having it work flawlessly is a pretty big deterrent for me









Has Giga released their two dimm board yet? It looks like it can be run super tight as well from Sofos 4G I saw the other day.


----------



## xxbassplayerxx

L0ud, Giga's 2-dimmer was only released in very limited samples and they still don't have DMI unlinked. It will not hit retail.


----------



## Splave

rt did you find that mem mhz over cpu mhz is bad efficiency







4080 4133 worse here than 4000 for 4ghz 5ghz no problem


----------



## coolhandluke41

^^ my kit can't do 49 50 6 6 on air ,50 50 7 6 yes, agree anything above 4000 is junk since it will train 50 51


----------



## xxbassplayerxx

Why not boot below 4000 and raise speed in Windows?


----------



## rt123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Splave*
> 
> rt did you find that mem mhz over cpu mhz is bad efficiency
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 4080 4133 worse here than 4000 for 4ghz 5ghz no problem


I read the posts from Bully & loud on the bot forum.
Haven't tried myself. I've only spent some time trying to improve my 4/4/4000 time & not more RAM freq because Loud, Sofos (& now you) have showed that there is more to be extracted at 4000 before you move onto higher RAM speed.

Will do some tests on the weekends to see if higher RAM freq is slower.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *coolhandluke41*
> 
> ^^ my kit can't do 49 50 6 6 on air ,50 50 7 6 yes, agree anything above 4000 is junk since it will train 50 51


4080 @ 50/50 or 50/51 is still faster than 4000 @ 49/50.

I didn't get back to you yesterday bcoz I'm having some trouble with 4080 50/51 on MOCF. Fails around loop 10.







I did do a 4062 run last weekend & maybe even a higher freq one, around 407x.
Will try swapping CPUs to see if it helps.

That said, this run I did few days ago, http://hwbot.org/submission/3178892_
Was done with 50/50 & its faster than my 49/50 4000 run.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xxbassplayerxx*
> 
> Why not boot below 4000 and raise speed in Windows?


This works for some people actually.
A friend had a kit that he would train at 98BCLK & then raised to 100 to achieve 4000 in Windows.
Depends on kit, IMO.

Sooo much to doo.


----------



## Splave

a labor of love


----------



## GtiJason

RTL's at 49/50/6/6 are easy on MOCF up to just over 4000, this is mostly just auto settings and needs 1.835v real volts to run 32m uber tight



4080 needed 50/51/7/7 and 1.89 real volts


----------



## rt123

Do 4/4/4000 49/50 Jason.

Join the club.


----------



## eatthermalpaste

Issue with trident Z 3200 MHz 32GB kit -

I set DRAM voltage to 1.35, VTTDDR to .675, system agent to 1V, and upped the CPU Input to 1.93.

These are all settings pointed out that need to be changed with this kit, I want them to work at their rated speed/voltage, but it seems like that isn't working for me here.

Is there a setting I am missing with this kit? Also, for some reason the auto VCCIO CPU Voltage goes up to 1.332 for some odd reason, rather than being at the usual 1.05v.

Anyone with this kit able to chime in?

some info: running 5960x, rve, system was stable with 46/40 with 2666 kit, but I can't get it going with this 3200 kit. Right now its looking good at 45/31 with the above settings though.


----------



## rt123

I am assuming you have the 4x8GB 3200C14 kit.

@lilchronic has that kit.

1V is really low for System agent, try 1.2V & also 1.2 VCCIO.

Also, supposed to be using the black slots on the Rampage.

Finally, 2 things
1) VTTDDR shouldn't be necessary to hit XMP..
2) You might need some more VDIMM since that kit is designed for Z170.


----------



## lilchronic

I just got a new CPU so i was playing around last knight to see what this chip can to, but only got a starting point for another time.








I'm running 1.05v - 1.08VCCSA even for 3200Mhz, probably not memtest stable @ 3600



Also i have a MOCF on the way so im looking to pick up a 6600k and that 3600Mhz cl15 kit, when is that coming out?


----------



## coolhandluke41

some Uber Rams here







,nice run rt123







..should have mocf here in few days ...see what this fuzz is all about


----------



## xxbassplayerxx

Chronic, 3600C15 has been in and out of stock over the past few days. Just gotta watch for it.


----------



## coolhandluke41

can someone grab a pair of 3600c15 when you have the chance ..It seems like I have the worst luck and always late...silly question ..can't blame the boy for trying tho


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xxbassplayerxx*
> 
> Chronic, 3600C15 has been in and out of stock over the past few days. Just gotta watch for it.


Oh yeah i see them now. I guess i should try my two best sticks of the g.skill 3200 cl14 on the MOCF before i buy another set though.


----------



## GtiJason

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rt123*
> 
> Do 4/4/4000 49/50 Jason.
> 
> Join the club.


You can find me in the Club !


----------



## Splave

^wish my mem could do that







what vdimm?


----------



## superkyle1721

OK spent the past two days really dialing in my ram speed/timings. The results are quite impressive.


----------



## coolhandluke41

3600c15 are up guys







(@Egg)


----------



## GtiJason

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Splave*
> 
> ^wish my mem could do that
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> what vdimm?


Takes 1.84v real if the room is under 74C, closer to 1.85v on dmm with sun blasting in


----------



## DR4G00N

Any tips on oc'ing ram for Z97?

I've currently hit a wall at 2200MHz 9-11-11-24 1T @ 1.7V with my Samsung HCH9 stick, can't get it to post @ 2400 even with 11-13-13-30 1T @ 1.8V.

I'm running a G3258 on a Z97X-Gaming 5.

CPU freq: 4.6GHz
VCore: 1.4V
Cache: 3.2GHz
VCCIO: Tried up to 1.3V
VCCSA: Tried up to 1.2V
VRIN: Tried up to 2V
PCH Core: Auto (1.15V)
PCH IO: Auto (1.55V)

I'm just a bit stumped because I know this stick can do 2600 10-12-12-27 1T @ 1.85V on my A55 Llano platform. Bad IMC perhaps?


----------



## GtiJason

It's Samsung ics, shoot for 2v right away and lower if possible. If not the board is probably holding you back.

Also just set like SA +0.300 and IO A & IO D at +0.200


----------



## GtiJason

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *coolhandluke41*
> 
> 3600c15 are up guys
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (@Egg)


So far, results show nothing special about these, guess we'll know for sure soon


----------



## DR4G00N

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GtiJason*
> 
> It's Samsung ics, shoot for 2v right away and lower if possible. If not the board is probably holding you back.
> 
> Also just set like SA +0.300 and IO A & IO D at +0.200


Bah, no dice, I guess that's what I get for not getting the best.


----------



## coolhandluke41

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GtiJason*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *coolhandluke41*
> 
> 3600c15 are up guys
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (@Egg)
> 
> 
> 
> So far, results show nothing special about these, guess we'll know for sure soon
Click to expand...

the price was kinda giveaway ..need to try them anyway ,specs are little better the recent splash..will know more next week ..hope you don't have to bin crap-load like the last time

@DR4G00N..not ideal board for Samsung iirc


----------



## GtiJason

I hope my friends results aren't the norm, but if so these are just standard 3600c16's with a tighter XMP and a higher price. I've got 2 Trident kits arriving Tuesday, so by Wednesday I'll have some results to report myself. Fingers crossed


----------



## mllrkllr88

I managed to buy some really nice Samsung DDR3 sticks from a good friend here on OCN, @sunset1 I wanted to show them off somewhere and this seems like the perfect place. Maybe you guys know more but I was told that they are ES sticks that were used for a competition. Thanks to @GtiJason for helping me get some good timing profiles setup, I am still very much a beginner with memory...so much to learn





They are running a little tighter than this currently and im still working on pi32 stability but this is my starting point. Im really stoked to have some proper DDR3 to bench with


----------



## coolhandluke41

@mllrkllr88.. I will look up some of my screens tomorrow ..it's been a while since I ren this platform ,2933c9 is solid ..looking very good








BTW ,real nice kit


----------



## GtiJason

Here's a nice shot of the HYKO ES Kingston's


----------



## PCSarge

well. i got ahold of a 2133 c11 mushkin blackline 16GB kit today... will mess with pushing it later on maybe.


----------



## coolhandluke41

this board is made for B-die it seems ,I'm impressed..1.93v in bios =2.0v real


----------



## superkyle1721

Gskill ram 10% off today @egg

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sabishiihito

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *superkyle1721*
> 
> Gskill ram 10% off today @egg
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Under ordinary circumstances I'd be geeked out about this but honestly I can't think of anything really exciting from G.Skill right now that I don't have already. So far it seems 3600C15 isn't that special, for instance (and I have enough B-die). I don't think G.Skill has any AFR kits either.


----------



## superkyle1721

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sabishiihito*
> 
> Under ordinary circumstances I'd be geeked out about this but honestly I can't think of anything really exciting from G.Skill right now that I don't have already. So far it seems 3600C15 isn't that special, for instance (and I have enough B-die). I don't think G.Skill has any AFR kits either.


True but if you look a few post up I actually got pretty good results from the ripjaws V 3200 kit.


----------



## rt123

Finally got a RAM tray.

Couldn't resist showing off.



All the B-die in my house right now.


----------



## superkyle1721

Wow if you don't mind my ignorance here what exactly is that used for simply storage?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sabishiihito

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *superkyle1721*
> 
> Wow if you don't mind my ignorance here what exactly is that used for simply storage?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That's pretty much it, and it looks cool doing it.


----------



## rt123

As Sabishiihito said, simply for storage & show-off.

All cool guys have several, so I figured let me get one, so I can pretend I'm one of them.


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rt123*
> 
> As Sabishiihito said, simply for storage & show-off.
> 
> All cool guys have several, so I figured let me get one, so I can pretend I'm one of them.


I want to pretend. where do i get one?

My collection so far is
8Gb DDR3 trident 2666Mhz 10-12-12-31
16Gb DDR4 crucial micron 2133Mhz cl15
16Gb DDR4 hynix i think mfr ripjaws 4 3000Mhz cl15
32Gb DDR4 trident z 3200Mhz cl14


----------



## rt123

Nice collection lilchronic

Here's where I got mine.http://www.ebay.com/itm/151628698106?_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649&ssPageName=STRK%3AMEBIDX%3AIT

Cheapest one for that size, if you only want to buy one.
But mine was a bit mangled & out of shape since it came from China.









There are 100s on ebay. http://www.ebay.com/sch/i.html?_sacat=0&_nkw=dimm+tray&_frs=1
Maybe if you get one from USA, it would arrive in better shape.


----------



## rt123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *coolhandluke41*
> 
> 
> 
> this board is made for B-die it seems ,I'm impressed..1.93v in bios =2.0v real


Almost forgot to make a post about it.

Congrats CHL, you are the only one to get a 742 on both the big board & the small one. Got them XTU secrets figured out.









Shows us some more B-die results. Good to hear you like the board too.


----------



## coolhandluke41

^^ I liked it until I puled out my Fluke







..for pushing high frequency timings I'm not sure I would take this board over Impact ,it's smooth mobo and it doesn't set aggressive RTL's like the shorty but it sets waked out voltages ..need to spend more time with it,might have to ditch i3 and play with i7


----------



## rt123

I'm with you on the voltages. 2.1V in the BIOS was 2.19V on the DIMM for me.









But I was already sort of aware about this due to a friends' experience with the big board. I suggest 2 tests,
1) You to try to max out your kit on Impact & max it out on MOCF & then see which one is better.
2) Also try to run the same timings on both boards & see which one is more efficient.

I already #1 & MOCF was better. Still have to do #2 & that is the definitive test for me.

Voltages aren't a big deal to me as I know it overvolts & like LLC, overvolting only goes up as the volts get higher. So I do the adjustment in my brain & decide what volts I wanna push.

2.0V on Samsung is a cakewalk & you know it.


----------



## PCSarge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rt123*
> 
> Nice collection lilchronic
> 
> Here's where I got mine.http://www.ebay.com/itm/151628698106?_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649&ssPageName=STRK%3AMEBIDX%3AIT
> 
> Cheapest one for that size, if you only want to buy one.
> But mine was a bit mangled & out of shape since it came from China.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There are 100s on ebay. http://www.ebay.com/sch/i.html?_sacat=0&_nkw=dimm+tray&_frs=1
> Maybe if you get one from USA, it would arrive in better shape.


i may have to invest in one or two of those. get all my ram out of the little 2 and 4 dimm plastic holders from the mfgs

i think its been a long time since i had a set of good OCers....last i remember was my patriot Viper II kit that was stock C7 1600mhz going up to 2133 at C9

oh and to notify the masses, the mushkin kit booted 2400mhz @ the same timings. which makes me want to tighten them down at 2133


----------



## coolhandluke41

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rt123*
> 
> I'm with you on the voltages. 2.1V in the BIOS was 2.19V on the DIMM for me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But I was already sort of aware about this due to a friends' experience with the big board. I suggest 2 tests,
> 1) You to try to max out your kit on Impact & max it out on MOCF & then see which one is better.
> 2) Also try to run the same timings on both boards & see which one is more efficient.
> 
> I already #1 & MOCF was better. Still have to do #2 & that is the definitive test for me.
> 
> Voltages aren't a big deal to me as I know it overvolts & like LLC, overvolting only goes up as the volts get higher. So I do the adjustment in my brain & decide what volts I wanna push.
> 
> 2.0V on Samsung is a cakewalk & you know it.


both boards are great ,it's all about preference and particular set of ram ,I didn't bin 11 kits like some of you guys did and lost my interest after trying to bin D,E-die ...B-was nail in the coffin for me ,if I can't get one good kit out of 5 then this game is rigged .."cakewalk" ..keep binning


----------



## rt123

Game is 100% rigged, no question.
I gave up several times & even thought of binning AFR. But a couple of other people tried & realized that particular review of "retail" AFR was full of crap.
Who would've guessed.








Binning AFR is no better than binning B-die. Its all a crapshoot.

And none of the manufacturers are interested in pushing specs that would make our lives easier.

HyperX has 3333 kits since MFR days. Apparently the yeild at 3333 with MFR was too low to bring it to retail. What about AFR tho..? It easily clocks higher, just don't wanna do it. Now apparently AFR successor is on the way & that will get us retail 3333 kits. I believe it when I see it. Even if it does come out, they'll send cherry kits that are better.

Gskill 3600C15 is no better than any other bin.

I see people whining about ES kits, making several posts about them.








I don't see that changing anything either.

Yeah, Game is rigged. World is unfair. What you gonna do.? Cry from your Keyboard, be my guest, that's not gonna get you anywhere. I decided that I am not gonna let those factors stop me from trying to achieve what I want.
Everyone is entitled to make their own choice, so I don't care about what others do. If only they'd stop whining about ES.


----------



## coolhandluke41

you will spend all that time and money finally will get what you think is worth all the effort and Y-die will show up ..sad,that's why I'm not going full ****** on this..DDR4 is new ..how many "experimental" Die's they came up with already ?...lol


----------



## rt123

I'm well of the fact.

But here are the only possible other options that I can think of

1) Quit OC.
2) Be satisfied with Sub-par results. When you know its not your skills that are holding you back, just some manufacturer BS.

Works for some, doesn't work for some.


----------



## tatmMRKIV

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *coolhandluke41*
> 
> you will spend all that time and money finally will get what you think is wort all the effort and Y-die will show up ..sad,that's why I'm not going full ****** on this..DDR4 is new ..how many "experimental" Die's they came up with ...lol


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rt123*
> 
> I'm well of the fact.
> 
> But here are the only possible other options that I can think of
> 
> 1) Quit OC.
> 2) Be satisfied with Sub-par results. When you know its not your skills that are holding you back, just some manufacturer BS.
> 
> Works for some, doesn't work for some.


i am not touching b-die i dont think. i got a few but am passing em off to [email protected]
as far as mocf vs impact. allen had an impact briefly while he was waiting for a replacement mocf and he really hated it. Impact was less efficient. he said he almost frisbeed it after 1day...

yeah be satisfied with subpar results? and I have had 2 or 3 b-die kits I have bought die. pretty sure a few doa.

I dunno I am pretty much out of OC. it was fun but 32m is dead now


----------



## rt123

As, I said, I don't blame you.
Just yesterday I punched my keyboard in a fit of rage when I realized how sheety/disappointing the 3600C15 bin was.

If I am being honest, MFR was much better than these new ICs.









Edit:- Also, Gskill really hit the rock bottom with B-die when they decided in wasn't necessary to put a different (than retial) SPD on the ES sticks, so we can tell which are which.
Good ******* job Gskill, bravo.

I only show the SPD because my good kits are 3000C14, so people know its not ES. I have no intention of giving the tiniest bit of credit to Gskill.


----------



## tatmMRKIV

awww they are that bad? ): guess i got ur rejects
when did you get them / when did they show up i just got alex's yesterday thinking they were first batch maybe

I got one red, 2 black and now one trident on the way

lol heres my facebook chat on the impact with loud
"me:I havent touched shXX sincce i sent backthat shXX asus board

Loud:dude
Loud:me too that (D)ucking board ruined oc for me hahaha
"

i dunno these 8gbs.. I mean I bet we could do better on our 4gb modules if we limited mem with them as well... I wonder about b-die I don't like the practicality


----------



## rt123

First batch showed up on Sunday. I ordered then, delivered on Thursday, started testing yesterday.
Good/bad, everything is still here.

The kits you got for Alex should be mint.

I don't mind the Impact, some of the things on it are better than MOCF. Its just a bit unpractical. Meaning, it doesn't make the compromises necessary to deal with retail crap. Its sets the parameters in tune with an ideal kit, the likes of which, we will never get our hands on. Its all luck.


----------



## tatmMRKIV

my thing was the time it took to manually set cherry secondaries. and it takes longer to cycle and test if you are trying to bin alot of sticks. I still have to dial in my mocf but its alot easier to grab some preset and start plugging away than it is with the impact.

also the asus was kinda prone to cpu oc issues. I never got any of my chips stable on the impact either.

just more used to asrock I suppose.
i got a pretty solid setup going now after maybe 5 times in bios whereas itd take that just to get the ram operational with the impact

also the impact is harder to post some of the more boundary pushing mem OCs

like if it posts on impact its likely to pass 32m so its not really easy to gauge sticks with
cant really tweak as much


----------



## rt123

Definitely a personal preference thing. The profile on MOCF are a nice tough indeed.

I'm fine with either of them.


----------



## Sam OCX

Binning B-die is indeed hard. After nearly 50 sticks and 10 RMAs I'm yet to find a pair that can do CW at 2000+.
That said, I'm not sure if ES is better than retail. I have some Corsair sticks with my name on/in them, I have some G.Skill ES sticks (which have a different PCB from retail, by the way) and all of them are worse than the best retails I bought myself (which is also why I have recently been hiding the SPD tabs, not to give the vendors any credit). Which makes it kind of hard in my case as I'm supposed to use ES sticks for my results.


----------



## GtiJason

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tatmMRKIV*
> 
> I dunno I am pretty much out of OC. it was fun but 32m is dead now


Why do you say 32m is dead now, ddr4 is way faster than I imagined it would be this early in it's lifecycle. The only reason PSC is still king is because of Bullant and his crazy good mems and efficiency. Even then he needed TGrizz to get him to 6-9-6 from 6-10-6 . DDR4 makes it possible for relativly new overclockers to break into the 5m55.xxx second range. Try doing that on ddr3 wth air, not an easy task to accomplish. I feel that 32m is making a comeback and know guys just getting into the 2d fun that primarily spent the bulk of there time benching 3d. Just the fact that you don't need ln2 to be competitive in LCC makes it possible for nearly anyone to have a chance to break into top 10, and maybe even top 5


----------



## rt123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sam OCX*
> 
> Binning B-die is indeed hard. After nearly 50 sticks and 10 RMAs I'm yet to find a pair that can do CW at 2000+.
> That said, I'm not sure if ES is better than retail. I have some Corsair sticks with my name on/in them, I have some G.Skill ES sticks (which have a different PCB from retail, by the way) and all of them are worse than the best retails I bought myself (which is also why I have recently been hiding the SPD tabs, not to give the vendors any credit). Which makes it kind of hard in my case as I'm supposed to use ES sticks for my results.


Loud has good ES B-die & so does Splave (not sure). Not enough to make a blanket statement, but those are the 2 that come to mind. Maybe other have good ES, just didn't say it out loud.
The hate for ES comes from more than just what they've done with B-die.

It has been an ongoing tradition, much before B-die.


----------



## GtiJason

Impact VIII is a great board as well, and Random's right in saying if it boots it will pass 32m. So far I've never had a run fail on that board, but on the MOCF failing around loop 10 is common. Asus board also appears to have a better vrm, cpu needing less v core to be stable at 5000/5000 than both OCF's. The biggest hangup for me was the time needed to be spent in bios, sure the 4000 preset worked for me but to get the timings right and the rest of the bios dialed in for 32m was a daunting task. ASRock bios on mocf is close to perfect flow wise, but still sometimes has issues where it will hang for 20+ seconds after hitting F10 or immediate freeze. Usually it only hangs with overtightened timings but seems to always find a way to make them work, even if not 32m stable


----------



## tatmMRKIV

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GtiJason*
> 
> Why do you say 32m is dead now, ddr4 is way faster than I imagined it would be this early in it's lifecycle. The only reason PSC is still king is because of Bullant and his crazy good mems and efficiency. Even then he needed TGrizz to get him to 6-9-6 from 6-10-6 . DDR4 makes it possible for relativly new overclockers to break into the 5m55.xxx second range. Try doing that on ddr3 wth air, not an easy task to accomplish. I feel that 32m is making a comeback and know guys just getting into the 2d fun that primarily spent the bulk of there time benching 3d. Just the fact that you don't need ln2 to be competitive in LCC makes it possible for nearly anyone to have a chance to break into top 10, and maybe even top 5


mem and cpu retail are all garbage so even if you are limited to air you have to bin thousands of $$$ in hardware to be competitive.

also 32m is obsolete because theres not many points in it and xtu and other benchmarks have taken it over.

i like that the mocf will atleast post though i mean you know whether a stick is "close" or not
even if there are loop 10 issues or whatever you can play with some timings or v and have it solid.

IIRC as far as loud and splaves ES go I think they have retail samples that are better than their ES.


----------



## GtiJason

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tatmMRKIV*
> 
> mem and cpu retail are all garbage so even if you are limited to air you have to bin thousands of $$$ in hardware to be competitive.
> 
> also 32m is obsolete because theres not many points in it and xtu and other benchmarks have taken it over.


The new cpu's coming from Microcenter have all been good, most able to pass XTU at 4900 with under 1.45v. I think new batches are far better than first month of release. I have binned 2 kits of B die and both are fantastic, obviously I'm the minority but living proof that I could get by on $170 total spent on B die


----------



## tatmMRKIV

you get most of the early batches from the US though, you are almost literally the only person who doesn't have to spend thousands

oh is that why the price has taken a hit lately. oh well. I already lost a ton of money on cpus


----------



## GtiJason

Yeah, I'm the one lucky exception.


----------



## coolhandluke41

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GtiJason*
> 
> Impact VIII is a great board as well, and Random's right in saying if it boots it will pass 32m. So far I've never had a run fail on that board, but on the MOCF failing around loop 10 is common. Asus board also appears to have a better vrm, cpu needing less v core to be stable at 5000/5000 than both OCF's. The biggest hangup for me was the time needed to be spent in bios, sure the 4000 preset worked for me but to get the timings right and the rest of the bios dialed in for 32m was a daunting task. ASRock bios on mocf is close to perfect flow wise, but still sometimes has issues where it will hang for 20+ seconds after hitting F10 or immediate freeze. Usually it only hangs with overtightened timings but seems to always find a way to make them work, even if not 32m stable


you may want to add additional .07v for same setting ,I just matched my Impact frequency









Impact 2.0v
Mocf 2.07 real

vccsa and vccio on Auto=1.35v


----------



## GtiJason

I just set VCCIO to 1.25v and VCCSA to 1.3v, seems to be all I need. Yeah big OCF overvolted ram like crazy too, but that doesn't bother me since I always use a dmm with new boards and ram until I'm comfortable with them

Edit, CHL just re read your last post and maybe I interperated it wrong." Impact 2.0v Mocf 2.07 real" Are you saying the m needs .07v more for the same sttings ? I haven't fully minimized on either board, but when I fail 32m, lowering the voltage is what's helping. Also on mocf I have been able to pass 32m at 4133c12 tight and so far have been unable to do so on Impact, but I'm not counting it out just somewhat new to benching asus though I do have Impact 6, 7 an 8, but usually going cold on Z97 my go to board was OCF, followed by Giga SOCF 2 dimmer


----------



## coolhandluke41

whatever DDR voltage you were running on Impact you can set it on Mocf and it should work but it's actually extra .070v ,it seems like this is "normal"







on the big yellow and this one , both ASRock boards require additional voltage in order to run similar freq./timings in comparison to Asus board for example,that's all ,timings are little different and mellow RTL's makes this board a little more enjoyable I guess
EDIT found this on Bot..setting RTLs manually










http://forum.hwbot.org/showthread.php?t=156368


----------



## Dum3

B-die are flawed,i binned 20 kits myself with help of Random,it is just non-sense the amount of luck someone has to have to hit 4100 CW stable.

For example 4 kits of 3600c16 consecutive serials,one stick is 4000 12 12 12 1.84 real 4100 12 12 12 1.91 real with CW @@! Second best stick was 4000 12 12 12 1.90 Real,2 were 1.93 and 4 sticks could not do 3733 12 12 12 ....Consecutive serials....

Some kits have TRCD limits,some are limited by CAS,some have hard time with write recovery time,some will fly high in validation but suck on 32M,some will do 32M but fail Wazza instantly,some will always fail loop 20 etc...

Also,weird,my best two sticks can do 2020 on air 1 on 2 runs,otherwise fail loop 15 20 etc...

On ln2 with cpu 5 ghz same story,cranck up the cpu to 6.70+ they ran loop after loop no problems...

Regarding Impact,the easy way not to have headacehs is to see what RTL you have when proper boot and stability is found,set them manually and gtg.If time to time 55 just retrain a few times and all good.


----------



## superkyle1721

I've got my mem OC dialed in and able to pass 32M not problem with great results. I am even able to pass three hours of AIDA stress test with memory with no hardware failure detected. When I game on the division however there will be blips of instability which I have found to be due to the Latency value a tick too low. What can I change in bios to help stabilize this a bit? For reference I am running ripjaws V ddr4 @3501 14:17:17:34. I've tried increasing VCCIO a bit and system agent voltage. Didn't really help. I'm assuming it's just not going to be stable but would say increasing pch voltage help a bit?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tatmMRKIV

32M isnt hard enough a test for 24/7 type OCs most people use hci memtest for that IIRC

but yeah I am taking my last crack at binning b-die this week. if I dont have any luck I am gonna be out of this round. Or just try and wait for someone to sell some prebinned on hwbot.
I am too broke for binning 180$ kits right now. I just got a bone stock diesel truck and if anyone knows anything about diesel. you gotta spend 2000$+ out the gate on a tuner, cold air, and exhaust with dpf and egr delete to improve fuel economy then a lift pump for my particular truck... and also I gotta buy a carport and pay for hail repair..

and then I am gonna start building some other electronic dealios and thats gonna cost me 5000$ in up front costs


----------



## lilchronic

Just a random Question. How many coats of plasti dip do you guy's put on your mother board. I put like 2 coats on my soc champion but it was still thin and kinda hard to take off. Would more coats make it easier too come off and how many? also would too much effect the cooling when i run on air cooling or should i not worry about it and lay it on thick?


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## rt123

I put 3 coats.
Comes off easy, but I wouldn't run it 24/7 with it on. May cause overheating & blown components.


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rt123*
> 
> I put 3 coats.
> Comes off easy, but I wouldn't run it 24/7 with it on. May cause overheating & blown components.


Well what about the older boards that had the conformal coating. They had these issues?


----------



## coolhandluke41

nothing is overheating even with DragonSkin , you can spray the crap out it with PlastiDip ..my new thing will be Nanotech spray


----------



## rt123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> Well what about the older boards that had the conformal coating. They had these issues?


Conformal coating ones have been fine. I guess Luke is right.

I worry too much.


----------



## tatmMRKIV

lol I had my x99m 3.1 killer plastidipped and I use a caselabs mobotray for a bench and i used 5mm armaflex for the whole back... no problems


----------



## coolhandluke41

@lilchronic..looking at your picks..you will have hard time peeling of all that tape ..









Edit;if you need to tape something make sure the edge of the tape is not sticking to the component


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *coolhandluke41*
> 
> @lilchronic..looking at your picks..you will have hard time peeling of all that tape ..


Yeah i realize that. lol I'll try as best as i can.


----------



## rt123

While we are on the topic of insulation.
What's the verdict with running a board insulated in eraser 24/7.









I have heard that Eraser kills stuff after a while. VaporWare..? My 2 good MFR sticks insulated in Eraser, just up & died. So I am inclined to believe this. They were just laying there on the table for a couple of months.

I try to fire them up, dead,


----------



## tatmMRKIV

i have had it on my x99 board no problems. I use it on all my cpu sockets since I have a ss phase. never had an issue except maybe on LN2?


----------



## GtiJason

Playing around with MOCF, please ignore awful efficiency, OS is junk
3600c16 Ripjaws V-retail / 1.87v bios / 1.94v FormulaDrive sys info / 1.92v real


----------



## superkyle1721

Is anyone able to get mem tweakit working on Maximus hero viii boards? I'm guessing they still don't have full functionality for z170 chip sets? It will open but will not accept any changes. Would be so much easier to alter clocks through windows.

Also I see many running crazy high voltages haha bravo. For 24/7 what is considered the safe range now? Is it still 1.5V or has further testing showed that some such as Samsung IC can handle more for 24/7? I can't find any information on this anywhere.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## coolhandluke41

^^ you can't change your timings via OS on all Z170

EDIT; no RTL pick Jason ?..lame


----------



## tatmMRKIV

^Lmao took the words right outta my mouth. Why so salty with the secondaries jason?

I had some fun with the c15 3600, 12 11 11 4k @ 1.91v with waza on one stick still one or 2 left to test but 2 other tested so far were capable of 4k 12 12 1.9v
Takes forever to load 4k though still. What the hell is with 4k. I did 12 12 12 4133 for a few loops and it took no time to train, but 4k on everything seems to take a while.

I dont understand how to set Rtl and io - l on mocf, halp?

Tridentz kit is still en route.


----------



## coolhandluke41

use your finger..punch in all four desired digits


----------



## tatmMRKIV

Nvm i am doing it right im just having issues, probably cuz crappy sticks


----------



## cookiesowns

Anyone know anything about these ? Friend gave me a system with these for free and a rampage IV black!


----------



## coolhandluke41

looks like Hypers,it's in OP


----------



## coolhandluke41

installed my XP last night ..just WC testing ..rough run


----------



## tatmMRKIV

Hmmm... my rtl autos arent as bad as i thought they were.



single stick so eff is crap and I havent really tightened it aside from the 11's


----------



## rt123

Efficiency is prolly bad due to the OS.
Also, 2T instead of 1T & also highest RTLs you want for 4000 is 51//7

Try tightening, coz this loose, even if the sticks can do it, they wlll not be very fast.


----------



## tatmMRKIV

Yeah i tried to set rtl and iil manually but it loops 00. I even had loud walk me through it to make sure i was doing it right.

2t was the presets so i thought it was right. I havent really touched much im just sorting


----------



## xxbassplayerxx

Nick's "Tight" profiles are actually relatively loose on 2nds and 3rds. Gotta tighten them up a bit more.


----------



## tatmMRKIV

Yeah i did a few things but rtl and iol is usually one of the first things i try to nail down so i didnt make it past tuning a few secondary timings like i set twtr_l to 9 and that nails down a few of the thirds and that was it. This was my initial run mostly to learn how bdie works and make sure i dont have any doa sticks or any that are just terrible and i can send back to newegg
I had to find a stick i could learn bdie on, if that makes sense.


----------



## GtiJason

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tatmMRKIV*
> 
> Yeah i did a few things but rtl and iol is usually one of the first things i try to nail down so i didnt make it past tuning a few secondary timings like i set twtr_l to 9 and that nails down a few of the thirds and that was it. This was my initial run mostly to learn how bdie works and make sure i dont have any doa sticks or any that are just terrible and i can send back to newegg
> I had to find a stick i could learn bdie on, if that makes sense.


tWTR_L and tWTR_S are tied to tWRRD_sg and tWRRD_dg. Leave them on auto and they will lower as you tweak tWRRD_sg and tWRRD_dg. 1T is no problem for MOCF, unless pushing for 4200+ but effeciancy is bad that high anyways. I would test with two dimms as well, board can act strange with one. Also keep tRDWR_sg_dg_dr_dd on auto for now, you may be surprised by what the board can do on it's own. Keeping your mains all the same helps with initial training and lowering tRCD/RP can wait till everything else is locked down. GL


----------



## Splave

Correct Here is the formula for you

tWRRD_sg = tCWL + 4 + tWTR_L +2
tWRRD_dg = tCWL + 4 + tWTR_S +2

we ran into this issue when pretesting the first versions of OCF now when you set tWTR values it autos the tWRRD to correct values


----------



## tatmMRKIV

I haven't made it that far. I am still screening for sticks that are even capable of 4k c12 loose as hell let alone tight
once i find what is worth tightening I will tighten... if I got a stick rthats failing no waza c12 12 12 4k I gotta throw it in the reject pile, not throw it with another stick. just find one that will do it

I never bin pairs untill I have binned singles.


----------



## coolhandluke41

@tatmMRKIV (the bin man)..
this should help 2000 target


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!





also,tRRD-L/S,try combination of 7/5,5/5,6/4


----------



## tatmMRKIV

Sweet thanks, i made some progress but i got drawn into this show on netflix. looks like I was on the right track before i left for lunch heres what I just booted up from where I left off

twrwr was leftover from preset
had to switch from 11 to 12trp/trcd because io-L kept blowing out


----------



## coolhandluke41

all that B-die made me look back at the good times we used to have with DDR3..


----------



## lilchronic

So i have a Dragon f1 pot and i cant figure out what holes the rods go in to connect to the back plate. I dont think it lines up with the mocf or 1151 socket holes.

I have been trying for the past 30min. lol


----------



## zeropluszero

350x700px-LL-116bdb7b_P4251345.jpeg 27k .jpeg file


----------



## Mikecdm




----------



## lilchronic

Thanks guy's. I couldent find anything about the holes for each socket.


----------



## coolhandluke41

I highly recommend finding this bracket this way you can leave it under the board for a quick swap ,the new 380i is not as good as the previous gen and require some modification




same size threads in the bracket as the rods that come with F1


----------



## zeropluszero

Oh **** and I totally have a Koolance 370.


----------



## coolhandluke41




----------



## lilchronic

Do i need to update to that bios for mocf to install xp ?


----------



## coolhandluke41

use front/top sata ports/disc...and make sure you have keyboard in PS/2,mouse -USB simulator/bios

update bios to 121.b..latest works for all

Xp FTW


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## Splave

good work!


----------



## lilchronic

So i was trying to install xp off a USB and all i would get is a black screen with the hyphen blinking in the top left corner.
so it needs to be it off a disc?

Edit .... Ok it is working with the disc


----------



## rt123

Great run CHL.


----------



## coolhandluke41




----------



## xxbassplayerxx

No good?


----------



## coolhandluke41

they make me appreciate what I already have ..TZ were good for 3866 tight ,first Rips fail to boot 36003733c12







,..all same week


----------



## rt123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *coolhandluke41*


TridentZs in Ripjaws V packaging. ??








Also, joined the binning game at last

Good luck. Eager to see what you and Random find.


----------



## tatmMRKIV

I think mine are a week older
First 4 diits right?


----------



## coolhandluke41

on the module ..yes

Edit ;first Rips kit


maxed out with bclk


mellow third's helps a lot , 6 4 combo is hard/1.88v real


----------



## lilchronic

My 3200Mhz cl14 kit can do 3866Mhz with nick's dram profile but is really unstable no matter what voltage 1.8v- 1.95v. 3733Mhz on the other hand can run @ 1.8v Spi 32m stable. Wondering if i should lower vtt ddr? Also with 12-12-12-28-1 and the rest on auto i cant reach 4000Mhz tried up to 1.95v, seems like 3866 is the max and not really stable.


----------



## coolhandluke41

how hard it is to take a screene (last stable ) with all timings /voltages ?


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *coolhandluke41*
> 
> how hard it is to take a screene (last stable ) with all timings /voltages ?


lol not that hard. I did turn it off because i got frustrated but im almost ready to turn it back on and try again.
also i never got xp installed i get a bsod 0x7b. But i think i iknow what to do.... i need too look in to how i insert the drivers in the boot disc. I have never done it before but read about it







.


----------



## rivaldokfc

hello guys.

I try an ES cpu on my big ocf to max the blck. After pushing to 200+, the MB failed to boot and the debug code was shown as "00". I try to pull out the battery and reset the bios back to default, and change 2 retail 6600k to see if it can boot again normally, but the big OCF still gave me "00"..... is the board dead? or what else method should I try?

Thanks~


----------



## superkyle1721

Would this happen to be a Maximus hero viii? If so that's the board I own and there are numerous reports of this happening and unfortunately the only resolution brought forth by others is to RMA.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tatmMRKIV

Mine were a week older than
I just plug in 3866 preset on any stick and then bump v and mhz up and its smooth sailing

Still using factory bios, i just set vccio vccsa vcore, blk mutli,core mutli, set 3866 preset bumped ram v to 1.85, hit 4000mhz and f10 win factory

@superkyle he said big ocf as in asrock oc formula


----------



## rivaldokfc

I tried to switch bios A and B, but both of them gave me "00"


----------



## superkyle1721

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tatmMRKIV*
> 
> Mine were a week older than
> I just plug in 3866 preset on any stick and then bump v and mhz up and its smooth sailing
> 
> Still using factory bios, i just set vccio vccsa vcore, blk mutli,core mutli, set 3866 preset bumped ram v to 1.85, hit 4000mhz and f10 win factory
> 
> @superkyle he said big ocf as in asrock oc formula


Ahh my bad I just remember reading a ton of people getting 00 codes on the hero. I guess I saw the 00 and skipped the rest haha.


----------



## coolhandluke41

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rivaldokfc*
> 
> hello guys.
> 
> I try an ES cpu on my big ocf to max the blck. After pushing to 200+, the MB failed to boot and the debug code was shown as "00". I try to pull out the battery and reset the bios back to default, and change 2 retail 6600k to see if it can boot again normally, but the big OCF still gave me "00"..... is the board dead? or what else method should I try?
> 
> Thanks~


I would wait for ASRock rep.- Splave or L0ud in particular since they owned this board for months ,my first response would be
Quote:


> 00 CPU dead -Buy a new one


but since you swapped your CPU and still can get it going just wait

EDIT; or post in this thread
http://www.xtremesystems.org/forums/showthread.php?292331-***Official-ASRock-z170-OC-Formula-Finger-Pop-OC-Bonanza-UKNOWDAT-Edition-FTW-ETC***


----------



## rt123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> lol not that hard. I did turn it off because i got frustrated but im almost ready to turn it back on and try again.
> also i never got xp installed i get a bsod 0x7b. But i think i iknow what to do.... i need too look in to how i insert the drivers in the boot disc. I have never done it before but read about it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


Use this ISO, http://forum.hwbot.org/showpost.php?p=417921&postcount=129

And the Asus guide from here, http://forum.hwbot.org/showthread.php?t=142991
XP part starts at Page 19

I think you can skip the "specifying additional device" part from the guide, since Sam already integrated the drivers.
And no need for the MPS selection.

Lmk if you have any more troubles with XP.


----------



## rivaldokfc

thanks, I will post the content to that thread


----------



## coolhandluke41

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rt123*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> lol not that hard. I did turn it off because i got frustrated but im almost ready to turn it back on and try again.
> also i never got xp installed i get a bsod 0x7b. But i think i iknow what to do.... i need too look in to how i insert the drivers in the boot disc. I have never done it before but read about it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> 
> 
> Use this ISO, http://forum.hwbot.org/showpost.php?p=417921&postcount=129
> 
> And the Asus guide from here, http://forum.hwbot.org/showthread.php?t=142991
> XP part starts at Page 19
> 
> I think you can skip the "specifying additional device" part from the guide, since Sam already integrated the drivers.
> And no need for the MPS selection.
> 
> Lmk if you have any more troubles with XP.
Click to expand...

I'm pretty sure he was talking about Mocf ..no need for all of this ,as long he sets AHCI top and IDE bottom in bios there shouldn't be a problem


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rt123*
> 
> Use this ISO, http://forum.hwbot.org/showpost.php?p=417921&postcount=129
> 
> And the Asus guide from here, http://forum.hwbot.org/showthread.php?t=142991
> XP part starts at Page 19
> 
> I think you can skip the "specifying additional device" part from the guide, since Sam already integrated the drivers.
> And no need for the MPS selection.
> 
> Lmk if you have any more troubles with XP.


Thanks man i'll probably try that iso this week end. I also skimmed through that guide earlier.

So it seems i can only get 3466Mhz stable now although i was just pretty much trying to get to that 4000Mhz off the bat and was only running 1M for a 3600-3866Mhz and not stable in spi 32m with anything over 3466Mhz.

Here is what i got so far


----------



## coolhandluke41

^^^ if you can't run 3600 single sided B pre-set @1.7v I would call it a night ,also set CPU default (cmos and then load pre-set

BTW : here is Tz kit ..rejects /each single module did 2000 tight but tandem fail to go north of 3866









Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## error-id10t

Is it too early to ask if those 3600C15 are worth it over the 3600C16? Newegg don't sell them to us just yet but C16 has been out for awhile now, just wondering if the extra price is worth it.


----------



## rt123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *coolhandluke41*
> 
> I'm pretty sure he was talking about Mocf ..no need for all of this ,as long he sets AHCI top and IDE bottom in bios there shouldn't be a problem


I know.
But look at the post I quoted in my post, he is having issues with that method.
He doesn't have to do much from the Asus guide except setting up the USB. Should take 10 min max.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> Thanks man i'll probably try that iso this week end. I also skimmed through that guide earlier.
> 
> So it seems i can only get 3466Mhz stable now although i was just pretty much trying to get to that 4000Mhz off the bat and was only running 1M for a 3600-3866Mhz and not stable in spi 32m with anything over 3466Mhz.
> 
> Here is what i got so far


Your troubles are because you are not using maxmem.
Not many kits can do 3600+ C12-12-12 when accessing all 16GB.
Do maxmem in Win7 or get on the 600-640mb maxmem XP program.









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *coolhandluke41*
> 
> ^^^ if you can't run 3600 single sided B pre-set @1.7v I would call it a night ,also set CPU default (cmos and then load pre-set
> 
> BTW : here is Tz kit ..rejects /each single module did 2000 tight but tandem fail to go north of 3866
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Why using Win10.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *error-id10t*
> 
> Is it too early to ask if those 3600C15 are worth it over the 3600C16? Newegg don't sell them to us just yet but C16 has been out for awhile now, just wondering if the extra price is worth it.


Didn't test for 24/7 stability, but going by the XOC results, there's no benefits.
Although that kit has best performing XMP on the market right now.


----------



## coolhandluke41

1 out of 3 Rips


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







and Tz kit ..per Nick









Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## tatmMRKIV

Lmao yeah not setting maxmem in msconfig to 4gb will definitely struggle to do 3866, 4k and the like.
Lucky if you can make it to a bsod during windows load screen

My TZ kit will be here today or tomorrow then i am gonna bin them all friday i guess. I am busy today, i dont really computer anymore


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tatmMRKIV*
> 
> Lmao yeah not setting maxmem in msconfig to 4gb will definitely struggle to do 3866, 4k and the like.
> Lucky if you can make it to a bsod during windows load screen
> 
> My TZ kit will be here today or tomorrow then i am gonna bin them all friday i guess. I am busy today, i dont really computer anymore


maxmem here ?


----------



## rt123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> maxmem here ?


For Win7 I think you need to set atleast 1500mb.
640mb might be too low for the OS to function.


----------



## tatmMRKIV

Corsair retail is still garbage right?

G.skill has been terrible lately. And those elite sticks are interesting

Also http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820236024&ignorebbr=1

Kinda tempting


----------



## eatthermalpaste

l
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tatmMRKIV*
> 
> Corsair retail is still garbage right?
> 
> G.skill has been terrible lately. And those elite sticks are interesting
> 
> Also http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820236024&ignorebbr=1
> 
> Kinda tempting


does Corsair use the Samsung B-Die?


----------



## tatmMRKIV

yeah except on the lower mhz lower latency stuff. thats hynix

that c16 3600 is b-die

I am gonna buy some kit from them pretty soon and see how that goes I guess. g.skill has been pretty bad lately

Wow these trident z are trash wont do but a few loops at c12 4k 1.92vreal


----------



## superkyle1721

Ok memory GURUs Wondering if anyone here can help me. Ive spent the past week or so learning as much as I could about the various memory timings. Memory OCing has been something that I have been wanting to learn but with all the settings have waited until now to attempt (besides just the primaries). With that said I have just completed altering all primary secondary and tertiary timing to achieve the best results. Below you will find my current bench results as well as my timings. I realize the CR is set to 2 but I have tried everything including altering the tRDWR to CL timings and ran a sweep never could get it to boot. I decided to stay at CR2 since it caused way less problems and was able to achieve above 3600 with fairly tight timings. I am trying to max out the ram while limiting the voltage to 1.5V. Can you please take a look at the items below and let me know what else I could possibly alter to help 1) achieve higher clocks 2) increase stability. At this point I am able to run memtest 5 passes using parallel CPU and get a single error on every pass for test 11 (64 bit random number sequence). I am not sure what can be changed to maintain the speed but allow memtest to pass without errors. ANy advice from a newbie like myself from the advanced clockers?







Also here is all the settings I am currently using in bios.

OCNEW_setting.txt 26k .txt file


Thank you very much for your time. I know my memory OC skills are not up to speed with the rest of you but you have to learn somewhere right


----------



## rt123

First of all,
In Advance Uefi Mode:- Go to Digi+ VRM -> VRM Spread Spectrum = Disabled
Tweakers Paradise -> BCLK Spread Spectrum = Disabled or 0.01% (going of my memory, this setting does not have a disabled option, so you have to set it to 0.01%, which is lowest available setting)

Also raise VCCIO to 1.25V
And VSA to 1.3V

See if you can get 1T working. No point in clocking high & running 2T, IMO.

Many other things to do, but i'd 1T first. Also use Asrock Timing Configurator, easier to understand.


----------



## superkyle1721

Thank you very much for the reply. I'm away from my computer right now so I can't try it until the morning but will report back as soon as I can. Also I was wondering why everyone used Asrock haha.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## coolhandluke41

Quote:


> No point in clocking high & running 2T


low V /c15 kit


----------



## superkyle1721

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *coolhandluke41*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> No point in clocking high & running 2T
> 
> 
> 
> low V /c15 kit
Click to expand...

My ram is nothing extraordinary for sure. Before I dropped a large amount on ram I wanted to teach myself how to reach its full potential. Plus with ddr4 still growing I felt like it was the right call for now. At the time there wasn't any incredible kits like then 3600 cl15 kit out now.

Here is a link to what I am working with. Try not to laugh too hard...it a solid learning platform lol

G.SKILL Ripjaws V Series 16GB (2 x 8GB) 288-Pin DDR4 SDRAM DDR4 3200 (PC4 25600) Intel Z170 Platform / Intel X99 Platform Desktop Memory Model F4-3200C16D-16GVKB http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=20-231-941


----------



## coolhandluke41

install ASRock timing configuration,it will show you all timings , RTL's included
https://www.dropbox.com/s/gc6sdb312ai9xus/AsrTCSetup%28v4.0.3%29.exe?dl=0

once you install take a screene ,it would be easier

I'm not sure what RAM is that but pretty sure it's Samsung ..1.5v won't give you much ,I can looked it up later and show you pre-set from Asus or ASRock that might work for you,see if you can find pre-set on Hero

Edit try tWCL 9 and 1T see if it works


----------



## superkyle1721

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *coolhandluke41*
> 
> install ASRock timing configuration,it will show you all timings , RTL's included
> https://www.dropbox.com/s/gc6sdb312ai9xus/AsrTCSetup%28v4.0.3%29.exe?dl=0
> 
> once you install take a screene ,it would be easier
> 
> I'm not sure what RAM is that but pretty sure it's Samsung ..1.5v won't give you much ,I can looked it up later and show you pre-set from Asus or ASRock that might work for you,see if you can find pre-set on Hero
> 
> Edit try tWCL 9 and 1T see if it works


Cool thanks man that would be awesome. It does use Samsung IC. I've been doing a lot of digging but couldn't find a ton of info on hero clocking. I did find a very useful guide that helped explain the tertiary timings and such.

http://forum.hwbot.org/showthread.php?t=148427

As far as being set at 1.5V the only reason I say that is bc I've read that 1.5V is all you should run for 24/7 usage. I do realize however that Samsung can handle more (and typically scales well) but I didn't want to increase it without some assurance haha.

I will give all this a try in the morning and get back with findings. Appreciate the help guys.


----------



## coolhandluke41

I would like to know who came out with 1.5v being safe etc. and what this is based on ,your "guide" is all you need ,don't know what else you are looking for superkyle


----------



## lilchronic

So i got xp installed and running but i cant get any storage devices to show up so i cant get super pi, cpu-z and a few other things installed... How do i get around that?


----------



## rt123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *coolhandluke41*
> 
> low V /c15 kit


Your freq is on another level tho.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *superkyle1721*
> 
> My ram is nothing extraordinary for sure. Before I dropped a large amount on ram I wanted to teach myself how to reach its full potential. Plus with ddr4 still growing I felt like it was the right call for now. At the time there wasn't any incredible kits like then 3600 cl15 kit out now.
> 
> Here is a link to what I am working with. Try not to laugh too hard...it a solid learning platform lol
> 
> G.SKILL Ripjaws V Series 16GB (2 x 8GB) 288-Pin DDR4 SDRAM DDR4 3200 (PC4 25600) Intel Z170 Platform / Intel X99 Platform Desktop Memory Model F4-3200C16D-16GVKB http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=20-231-941


Can you try & peak under the spreaders to determine if they are DS or SS..?

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> So i got xp installed and running but i cant get any storage devices to show up so i cant get super pi, cpu-z and a few other things installed... How do i get around that?


http://forum.hwbot.org/showthread.php?t=149951

You can transfer those required files to the SSD by connecting SSD to another OS.


----------



## Lays

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *superkyle1721*
> 
> Cool thanks man that would be awesome. It does use Samsung IC. I've been doing a lot of digging but couldn't find a ton of info on hero clocking. I did find a very useful guide that helped explain the tertiary timings and such.
> 
> http://forum.hwbot.org/showthread.php?t=148427
> 
> As far as being set at 1.5V the only reason I say that is bc I've read that 1.5V is all you should run for 24/7 usage. I do realize however that Samsung can handle more (and typically scales well) but I didn't want to increase it without some assurance haha.
> 
> I will give all this a try in the morning and get back with findings. Appreciate the help guys.


Honestly bro, you can run as much voltage as you want. Your ram has a lifetime warranty if it's G.skill stuff. The worst thing that happens is you kill em. You can just RMA if so.


----------



## superkyle1721

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *coolhandluke41*
> 
> I would like to know who came out with 1.5v being safe etc. and what this is based on ,your "guide" is all you need ,don't know what else you are looking for superkyle


I followed the guide and researched a ton to be able to come here knowledgeable instead of asking for handouts like most. At this point the timings I showed produced good results but they are as tight as I can make then following the guide. Ive been reading what all you guys do here so I was hoping to gain a better understanding bc I want to learn. The guide is excellent and helped a lot but even within the first few post from you guys I learned even more. Learning is what else I want lol.

For the Voltage at 1.5 I do not know who started it but considering I am learning I didnt want to take it into my own hands and push something so hard im out a MB and Ram. But basically I got it from various sights such as this one.
http://www.gskill.us/forum/showthread.php?t=13805

or even this one

http://www.tweaktown.com/guides/7481/tweaktowns-ultimate-intel-skylake-overclocking-guide/index5.html

I realize now that 1.5V not the max but without asking posts like the above are what someone in training will find and be forced to believe.
I apologize if I am asking these questions in the wrong area of the forum but After looking around at various threads this is 1) one of the only active memory threads 2) seems to hold the most knowledge 3) seemed like a good fit for what I am trying to do.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lays*
> 
> Honestly bro, you can run as much voltage as you want. Your ram has a lifetime warranty if it's G.skill stuff. The worst thing that happens is you kill em. You can just RMA if so.


Good Point! Thanks Looks like I will up the voltage a bit







I knew about the lifetime warranty and the ram is not the most expensive component so I am not too worried about it. I was more concerned with the effect on other components like CPU and MB but I get Dram voltage is irrelevant of CPU memory controller voltage so CPU shouldn't be a problem.

@rt123 To do so requires me to remove the top radiator to release the memory. If this is something that is absolutely needed that sure I can do that but would like to avoid if possible haha.

Edit: Here are the current timings using Asrock timing configuration tool



Edit 2: increased Dram voltage to 1.6 and VVCIO to 1.25 and SA to 1.3. Changed tWCL from 9-12 and tRDWR from 12-16. Then changed CR2 to CR1. Still didnt boot with code 41. I went through all the third timings and loosened them up. Still 41. Set all third timings except tRDWR to auto still nothing.


----------



## tatmMRKIV

Asus memory oc guide: http://forum.hwbot.org/showthread.php?t=148427

Wow twr is hella high

With asus you leave some secondaries on auto and adjust thirds to change them.


----------



## coolhandluke41

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> So i got xp installed and running but i cant get any storage devices to show up so i cant get super pi, cpu-z and a few other things installed... How do i get around that?


create (shrink-if you have to existing partition ) another partition for files/waza on Xp HHD/SSD this way you can attach another OS-USB compatible and move all your desired file via USB/HDD


----------



## superkyle1721

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tatmMRKIV*
> 
> Asus memory oc guide: http://forum.hwbot.org/showthread.php?t=148427
> 
> Wow twr is hella high
> 
> With asus you leave some secondaries on auto and adjust thirds to change them.


Thanks that's the guide I have been using. I posted it above.









How can I change the tWR
The only formula I know for this is
Write to Precharge = tCL - 1 +BL/2 + tWR.
BL(Burst Lenght) practically always 8.
I have been leaving it set to auto since changing it to anything else while matching the formula causes a failure to boot.


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *coolhandluke41*
> 
> create (shrink-if you have to existing partition ) another partition for files/waza on Xp HHD/SSD this way you can attach another OS-USB compatible and move all your desired file via USB/HDD


yeah i hooked up another ssd and it works i can transfer files pretty easy now.

But there is one more thing im stumped on right now.







Im trying to install 3dmark01SE and nvidia drivers but need .net framework for it to install. When i try to install the .net framework it wants to download it but i have no internet and cant install lan drivers.









I feel like such a noob. lol


----------



## superkyle1721

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> I feel like such a noob. lol


Well just be glad you're not in my shoes haha. Trying to figure out all this memory stuff is not easy. I have mad respect for you guys that know this like the back of your hand.


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *superkyle1721*
> 
> Well just be glad you're not in my shoes haha. Trying to figure out all this memory stuff is not easy. I have mad respect for you guys that know this like the back of your hand.


Oh i am man. always learning thou


----------



## tatmMRKIV

whoops.

I dunno but I set it to 12 or 13 so I know 25 is way too high


----------



## superkyle1721

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tatmMRKIV*
> 
> whoops.
> 
> I dunno but I set it to 12 or 13 so I know 25 is way too high


Working on tightening the timings even more. This past run at tightening brought it down to 19 so I think I am moving in the right direction haha


----------



## KaRtA82

tWR is tied to tRTP on Asus boards. Set tRTP only, don't touch tWR. tRTP 6 will give you tWR13, tRTP8 will be tWR17.

You can then change the first fourth timing to 23, which will lower tWR to 10. Think it was called TWRPRE (default is 24)

Thank me later.


----------



## superkyle1721

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KaRtA82*
> 
> tWR is tied to tRTP on Asus boards. Set tRTP only, don't touch tWR. tRTP 6 will give you tWR13, tRTP8 will be tWR17.
> 
> You can then change the first fourth timing to 23, which will lower tWR to 10. Think it was called TWRPRE (default is 24)
> 
> Thank me later.


Thanks for the info. I figured out that tWR is tied with tRTP and have since left tWR set to auto and only changed tRTP. Problem is 9 is the lowest it will boot. I haven't touched 4ths yet since I really had no idea what they do and info is scarce so I really appreciate the hint

Edit: I just reset my tertiary timings bc I feel they were getting in the way. Going to try and reduce primary and secondaries while 3rds are set to auto. Once happy I will go back and look at thirds again


----------



## rt123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> yeah i hooked up another ssd and it works i can transfer files pretty easy now.
> 
> But there is one more thing im stumped on right now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Im trying to install 3dmark01SE and nvidia drivers but need .net framework for it to install. When i try to install the .net framework it wants to download it but i have no internet and cant install lan drivers.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I feel like such a noob. lol


Usually when you go to download .net framework, there's 2 versions, one is offline with all the files included in the pacakge (bigger in size), other one is smaller, that will require files to be download vie Internet.

What .Net Version are you looking for..? I'll give you a link.

@superkyle1721 First thing I would do is set tCWL to 9.
Then fix in the terts
And then lower tWR & other things.


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rt123*
> 
> Usually when you go to download .net framework, there's 2 versions, one is offline with all the files included in the pacakge (bigger in size), other one is smaller, that will require files to be download vie Internet.
> 
> What .Net Version are you looking for..? I'll give you a link.
> 
> @superkyle1721 First thing I would do is set tCWL to 9.
> Then fix in the terts
> And then lower tWR & other things.


What ever version that allows me to install the nvidia drivers. When i tried to install them it just said i need .net framework.


----------



## superkyle1721

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rt123*
> 
> Usually when you go to download .net framework, there's 2 versions, one is offline with all the files included in the pacakge (bigger in size), other one is smaller, that will require files to be download vie Internet.
> 
> What .Net Version are you looking for..? I'll give you a link.
> 
> @superkyle1721 First thing I would do is set tCWL to 9.
> Then fix in the terts
> And then lower tWR & other things.


The minimum I can set tWR and boot is 11 :/ Its odd. I have just finished tightening up some timings and cleared memtest. Here are the before and after timings.


----------



## rt123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> What ever version that allows me to install the nvidia drivers. When i tried to install them it just said i need .net framework.


3.5 works hopefully
https://www.microsoft.com/en-us/download/details.aspx?id=25150

4.0 Just in case
https://www.microsoft.com/en-us/download/details.aspx?id=17718

Prolly need this too
https://www.microsoft.com/en-us/download/details.aspx?id=32

Lastly, if running 01, you need XP 64 bit for best perf
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *superkyle1721*
> 
> The minimum I can set tWR and boot is 11 :/ Its odd. I have just finished tightening up some timings and cleared memtest. Here are the before and after timings.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Shouldn't have set auto on terts.
The RTLs for the last channel are not okay. Effectively nullifying your memtest.

I will repeat
1) Set tCWL = 9
2) Lock in Terts
3) For tWR, I enter 12 in tWR field & 6 in tRP field.


----------



## superkyle1721

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rt123*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> What ever version that allows me to install the nvidia drivers. When i tried to install them it just said i need .net framework.
> 
> 
> 
> 3.5 works hopefully
> https://www.microsoft.com/en-us/download/details.aspx?id=25150
> 
> 4.0 Just in case
> https://www.microsoft.com/en-us/download/details.aspx?id=17718
> 
> Prolly need this too
> https://www.microsoft.com/en-us/download/details.aspx?id=32
> 
> Lastly, if running 01, you need XP 64 bit for best perf
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *superkyle1721*
> 
> The minimum I can set tWR and boot is 11 :/ Its odd. I have just finished tightening up some timings and cleared memtest. Here are the before and after timings.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Shouldn't have set auto on terts.
> The RTLs for the last channel are not okay. Effectively nullifying your memtest.
> 
> I will repeat
> 1) Set tCWL = 9
> 2) Lock in Terts
> 3) For tWR, I enter 12 in tWR field & 6 in tRP field.
Click to expand...

Oh I got you haha working on it now. I know I said I was going to set 3rds to auto but found quickly that didn't work. So what I did was start over. I set to xmp timing and booted. I then made each value the static value xmp provided. Worked through primary and secondary focusing on tCLW and Twr. The above timings are a result of that work flow. Is this not correct? Obviously I am doing something wrong but for the life of me I can find out what haha


----------



## rt123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *superkyle1721*
> 
> Oh I got you haha working on it now. I know I said I was going to set 3rds to auto but found quickly that didn't work. So what I did was start over. I set to xmp timing and booted. I then made each value the static value xmp provided. Worked through primary and secondary focusing on tCLW and Twr. The above timings are a result of that work flow. Is this not correct? Obviously I am doing something wrong but for the life of me I can find out what haha


I usually enter timings manually.
1st boot Set Cas, tRCD/tRP, tRAS, CR & tCWL = 9 (regardless of what other settngs are)

Boot into OS, look at RTL/IOls, if it trained them correctly, I reboot & set them manually. How to tell they are correct..? Both channels should be at offset of 1.
In your case, DIMM 1 is at 58/6, then second one should be at 59/6 or 59/7.

You can find the correct RTLs by rebooting & checking in OS on every boot. When they are at an offset of 1. You not them, reboot, & then enter them manually

Here's the relevant fields for RTL/IOLs when RAM in slots 2 & 4.
DRAM RTL (CHA DIMM1 RANK0) = 58
DRAM IOL (CHA DIMM1 RANK0) = 6
DRAM RTL (CHB DIMM1 RANK0) = 59
DRAM IOL (CHB DIMM1 RANK0) = 6 or 7 (prolly 6)

After you have these set of timings right. You can work on others.

Note:- RTLs change with freq/Cas.
Follow same procedure, boot in OS, check timing configurator. Asus is really really consistent on RTLs even Auto. It will usually get atleast 1 channel right. So you know what to set.


----------



## superkyle1721

Awesome I will start doing it now hopefully that's what I am missing. One last question and I think I've got it. When you first boot and only set the primaries and TRCD/TRP etc. I'm assuming you leave everything else as auto right? Or do you set some base timings for all just not fully tightened? Then after your first boot you set RTLs and all timings to manual? While you start tweaking your way down

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rt123

1st boot primaries & tCWL = 9. Everything else Auto.
Go into Win, note RTLs.
2nd boot with RTLs manual & keeping the timings from 1st boot. Everything else Auto.
3rd boot you can start playing with other timings.


----------



## tatmMRKIV

what the..;.. https://siliconlottery.com/products/6950x

holy hell

i gotta say considering msrp for a launch chip is 1500 thats kinda not bad


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rt123*
> 
> 3.5 works hopefully
> https://www.microsoft.com/en-us/download/details.aspx?id=25150
> 
> 4.0 Just in case
> https://www.microsoft.com/en-us/download/details.aspx?id=17718
> 
> Prolly need this too
> https://www.microsoft.com/en-us/download/details.aspx?id=32
> 
> Lastly, if running 01, you need XP 64 bit for best perf
> Shouldn't have set auto on terts.
> The RTLs for the last channel are not okay. Effectively nullifying your memtest.
> 
> I will repeat
> 1) Set tCWL = 9
> 2) Lock in Terts
> 3) For tWR, I enter 12 in tWR field & 6 in tRP field.


Happen to know where i can get a good 64 bit xp iso?


----------



## coolhandluke41

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *coolhandluke41*
> 
> create (shrink-if you have to existing partition ) another partition for files/waza on Xp HHD/SSD this way you can attach another OS-USB compatible and move all your desired file via USB/HDD
> 
> 
> 
> yeah i hooked up another ssd and it works i can transfer files pretty easy now.
> 
> But there is one more thing im stumped on right now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Im trying to install 3dmark01SE and nvidia drivers but need .net framework for it to install. When i try to install the .net framework it wants to download it but i have no internet and cant install lan drivers.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I feel like such a noob. lol
Click to expand...

Install 06 (it comes with it I think )


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *coolhandluke41*
> 
> Install 06 (it comes with it I think )


Ok i'll try that once i install this 64bit xp. I got it to work with the 3.5.net framework rt123 linked me.

Also my score with a 6600k @ 4.0Ghz and 780Ti stock was higher than my 5820k @4.8Ghz and Titan x @ 1500Mhz on W10 and 7. lol


----------



## coolhandluke41

most likely your best choice might be Xp 32bit at the end which is still good for 01..hope you Xpx64 is better then mine .I spend all day trying ,can't open AFD and another app


----------



## superkyle1721

OK guys just got finished running a complete retune of the memory settings. Here is what I cam up with. Anything look out of the ordinary? Also I will not a few things I found. No matter what anything above 3400 would not post with CR1 even with 1.9V. Not sure why but since im using this to learn and not beat record benchmarks I think thats ok for now...I hope. I will also note that despite setting the tWTR_L and tWTR_s to 6 and 3 respectively something is taking over and setting it to what it wants lol not sure what. Anyways thank you guys for all the help. Many of you have rep coming your way!! havent forgot about you just been busy/frustrated trying to do my best to learn this sh*&


----------



## coolhandluke41

try this ,don't be afraid with V ,they won't explode ..you only testing


----------



## superkyle1721

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *coolhandluke41*
> 
> try this ,don't be afraid with V ,they won't explode ..you only testing


Thanks for the help. So started working on it again this morning following your advice. Started by biking up voltage to 1.75V to ensure I am not voltage limited in testing. TRFC fails to boot at below 270 (going in increments of 10) even with the other timings changed so I had to forgo that value. Also tWRWR timings would not boot at 4,4 5,5 6,6 with code 32 (CPU post- memory initialization) while code 4F appeared for 6,6 instead have left them at 7,7 which is the lowest it could boot. Once all the setting where changed I then booted into Windows to take a look (still haven't activated CR1 timing yet). Screen shot is below but it worked in reducing tWTR-L and tWTR-S which are now 7,7. With timings in place I then focused on trying my best to switch over to CR1. 1.75V boot failure code 41 slowly increased voltage up to 2.0V each test results in code 41 (too tight terts) I saved the profile and restarted only testing CR1 again. All secondary and tertiary timings set to auto primaries the same except now CR1. Same code 41. I then took the timings for terts previously and loosened each by 2 timings (except tRDWR which was left at CL). Same code. Keep loosening by one until never booted. Determined to figure it out I then tried altering the tRDWR even though I've read this causes problems doing so it can't be worse than zero boot haha. Still didn't work. Just for fun I dropped the frequency down (3501) reset RTL/IOL to ensure they are set correctly and ran the same test. Is it possible to have ram that absolutely will not enter CR1 above a certain frequency bc this ram just will not accept it lol? Oh and for completion I even increased VCCIO and SA a bit to see if it would help but it didn't. I am currently running a memtest to test for errors and will post timings etc when I boot into Windows.

Edit: required 1.7V to stabilize for memtest without errors. Since it seems to be running fine I will keep 1.7 as my 24/7 voltage. Here are the timings I cam up with at the end. The one thing that bugs me is in order to pass memtest without errors TRCD had to be increased from 18 to 19. I have no idea which timing has caused it to produce hundreds of errors when set to 18 but hopefully I can figure it out. Setting TRCD to 19 basically negated the tightening of the rest of the timings in testing.


----------



## xxbassplayerxx

I know Luke said to put tREFI on auto, but you should definitely key in 65535 manually if it doesn't set that on its own! Basically, after that many intervals, the memory clears itself and has to reload everything... Kind of like a memory dump. As for the purposes? Maybe it's to get even wear on the IC's, maybe it's an error check, maybe something else... but we want it to happen as seldom as possible and 65535 is the max for DDR4.

That's as far as I understand it. I'm an engineer but not a computer or electrical engineer... so perhaps someone else could explain it better!


----------



## superkyle1721

Thanks for looking out. Finishing up my doctorate now in Mechanical. I like to think I have the skills to learn this stuff but man these guys are in another league haha. Maybe in a few years with a lot of practice and learning.
As far as setting the value to max that is what I have done since my understanding of it is the same as yours. I assume though that Luke had his reason behind it. I will go back and set to max and rerun benches and maxmem and see if the results change at all. By then I am sure someone will chime in and provide reasoning behind it. At this point I have put in several days worth of testing not counting the reading and learning prior to this. Considering this is a gaming rig and will basically provide minimal if any improvements for that purpose my wife and friends think I am an idiot haha but honestly its fun...sometimes


----------



## coolhandluke41

tREFI on Auto works fine on Asus ,much better the setting this manually ,ASRock is different ,this looks better super







,I suggest getting better RAM down the road


----------



## superkyle1721

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *coolhandluke41*
> 
> tREFI on Auto works fine on Asus ,much better the setting this manually ,ASRock is different ,this looks better super
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ,I suggest getting better RAM down the road


Yeah agreed might look into buying a new 16 Gb kit in the next few weeks. Any suggestions?
Also any clue why tRCD and TRP needed to increase to maintain stability. I would like to lower them back down to 18 where I found them stable before but after altering several secondary and tertiary timings I could not find which is interfering and causing so many errors on memmax. Even more voltage didn't help with errors.


----------



## coolhandluke41

another thing you can try on this kit is changing tRRD_L & _S to 7 this might let you boot 1T and make sure you have "Manual" instead of XMP or Auto in "Ai Overclock Tuner


----------



## ssateneth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xxbassplayerxx*
> 
> I know Luke said to put tREFI on auto, but you should definitely key in 65535 manually if it doesn't set that on its own! Basically, after that many intervals, the memory clears itself and has to reload everything... Kind of like a memory dump. As for the purposes? Maybe it's to get even wear on the IC's, maybe it's an error check, maybe something else... but we want it to happen as seldom as possible and 65535 is the max for DDR4.
> 
> That's as far as I understand it. I'm an engineer but not a computer or electrical engineer... so perhaps someone else could explain it better!


The purpose of the tREFI timing goes hand in hand with tRFC. The way it works is every tREFI cycles, all the the data cells (They are essentially microscopic capacitors) within the DIMM gets recharged for tRFC cycles. During this period lasting tRFC cycles, the RAM is not accessible. The reasoning behind maxxing out tREFI is most DDR4 RAM can handle lasting that long without needing to be recharged; they retain their charges (0 or 1) very well. Of course, the slower the frequency the RAM is being at, the longer real time the data cells go without recharging when using the same tREFI cycles; RAM at 1600MHz set at the same tREFI cycles as RAM at 3200MHz must endure their charges twice as long, so it's likely a 1 might flip to a zero due to losing its charge.

tRFC is more difficult than messing with tREFI. The less time you spend recharging the the cells, the more time you have actually using the RAM, giving it better apparent response time and better throughput But if you don't recharge it long enough, the data cells don't get enough juice to keep voltage high enough to stay a 1 and it'll flip to a 0 before the next recharge cycle which is tREFI cycles away. But it's still a good secondary timing to look at to increase your benchmarks. It's just most of the time tREFI is overlooked and is one of the largest free (as in easy) performance gains you can give your RAM. tRFC isn't skipped as much. Why? Maybe most basic overclocking boards don't expose the tREFI timing but do expose tRFC. I'm not 100% on that. I know my MSI z77a-g45 or MSI h61 boards does not expose the tREFI timing, but using a memory tweaking tool (I cant remember which one I used, maybe memtweakit, maybe something older) I was able to adjust it and get small performance boost.

Also, if you use ASUS MemTweakIt, ignore the efficiency score. It'll score against having a higher tREFI timing, even though it increases performance throughout.

edit: Forgot to add. x99 platform seems to max out at 2^15-1 (32767) as going higher will loop back around even though it seems to accept it; benchmarks will reveal that to be false (48000 tREFI = 15232 real tREFI). Skylake/Kaby Lake platform probably maxxes out at 2^16-1 (65535), though I don't own one. You can see for yourself if it'll accept even higher numbers and, if it does, if the benchmarks reveals if it loops back around or actually goes higher.


----------



## xxbassplayerxx

Wow... amazing info


----------



## superkyle1721

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *coolhandluke41*
> 
> another thing you can try on this kit is changing tRRD_L & _S to 7 this might let you boot 1T and make sure you have "Manual" instead of XMP or Auto in "Ai Overclock Tuner


There could be one of the issues. I have it set to XMP. The reason for this is outside of the timing adjustments I could not find what else is tweaked by using XMP. If I set my timings using XMP boots just fine. Set same exact values for primaries, secondary, and tertiary fails to boot. Tried playing with boot voltages, eventual voltages, LLCs , Pll, even phase response and spread spectrums. Googling the issue only brought a ton of results on how to enable XMP so no help. I figured since it worked it must be setting things correctly lol guess I was wrong.


----------



## ssateneth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *superkyle1721*
> 
> There could be one of the issues. I have it set to XMP. The reason for this is outside of the timing adjustments I could not find what else is tweaked by using XMP. If I set my timings using XMP boots just fine. Set same exact values for primaries, secondary, and tertiary fails to boot. Tried playing with boot voltages, eventual voltages, LLCs , Pll, even phase response and spread spectrums. Googling the issue only brought a ton of results on how to enable XMP so no help. I figured since it worked it must be setting things correctly lol guess I was wrong.


In my experience, I compared timings between XMP and Auto with manually set primary timings + command rate using MemTweakIt. XMP only sets the 4 primary timings, Command Rate, BCLK Strap and speed, and probably the DRAM speed (I've always set the DRAM speed manually for whatever reason. XMP does not touch any secondary or tertiary timings in my experience compared to just leaving everything on auto.

If there are other timing XMP adjusts, they are not exposed inside the RVE BIOS settings or in OS.


----------



## superkyle1721

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ssateneth*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *superkyle1721*
> 
> There could be one of the issues. I have it set to XMP. The reason for this is outside of the timing adjustments I could not find what else is tweaked by using XMP. If I set my timings using XMP boots just fine. Set same exact values for primaries, secondary, and tertiary fails to boot. Tried playing with boot voltages, eventual voltages, LLCs , Pll, even phase response and spread spectrums. Googling the issue only brought a ton of results on how to enable XMP so no help. I figured since it worked it must be setting things correctly lol guess I was wrong.
> 
> 
> 
> In my experience, I compared timings between XMP and Auto with manually set primary timings + command rate using MemTweakIt. XMP only sets the 4 primary timings, Command Rate, BCLK Strap and speed, and probably the DRAM speed (I've always set the DRAM speed manually for whatever reason. XMP does not touch any secondary or tertiary timings in my experience compared to just leaving everything on auto.
> 
> If there are other timing XMP adjusts, they are not exposed inside the RVE BIOS settings or in OS.
Click to expand...

I have every timing manually adjusted every voltage manually input switching to manual and using the "exact" same settings will not boot. There has to be something else being adjusted but I can't find it.

Edit: I have effectively narrowed it down to something is changed within either the boot voltage setting (which I did adjust values and still couldn't boot) or skew control which is set to auto bc I am not knowledgeable enough to adjust it yet.
Edit 2: I was just informed that XTU is likely applying tweaks at a level I cannot adjust so there is no way for me to boot with manual settings it looks like.


----------



## lilchronic

You guys ever use a female usb to ps/2 adapter ? http://www.amazon.com/PS-Female-USB-Male-Adapter/dp/B0010LXT9W
I put xp on my soc champion but couldent get the mouse to work and navigating through xp with the keyboard is a pain in the neck. lol

I regret throwing that old ps/2 mouse away.









EDIT: Never mind guy's i found another old mouse lol


----------



## superkyle1721

Ok guys I give up on this ram it's pure crap. No matter what it will not support 1t. Going to buy the gskill 3600 cl15 kit I think. How do you guys feel about this kit? I'm sure many of you are binning it now so your advice would be greatly appreciated. Also if anyone is using 2x8 GB sticks and looking to get rid of it PM me as I'll buy it from you.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## xxbassplayerxx

Can you get 1T going at lower speeds? Single stick?


----------



## superkyle1721

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xxbassplayerxx*
> 
> Can you get 1T going at lower speeds? Single stick?


Yes I can run 1t at 3501 1.9V with loose timings. Any more and it won't boot. Tightened them as much as I could and lost about 2 seconds on 32M so not worth it IMO


----------



## Splave

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *superkyle1721*
> 
> Ok guys I give up on this ram it's pure crap. No matter what it will not support 1t. Going to buy the gskill 3600 cl15 kit I think. How do you guys feel about this kit? I'm sure many of you are binning it now so your advice would be greatly appreciated. Also if anyone is using 2x8 GB sticks and looking to get rid of it PM me as I'll buy it from you.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


pay the extra upfront and get the 4000c19's







better on average


----------



## superkyle1721

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Splave*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *superkyle1721*
> 
> Ok guys I give up on this ram it's pure crap. No matter what it will not support 1t. Going to buy the gskill 3600 cl15 kit I think. How do you guys feel about this kit? I'm sure many of you are binning it now so your advice would be greatly appreciated. Also if anyone is using 2x8 GB sticks and looking to get rid of it PM me as I'll buy it from you.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> pay the extra upfront and get the 4000c19's
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> better on average
Click to expand...

I would of thought the 3600 cl15s would be a better kit?


----------



## coolhandluke41

weekend warrior.


----------



## sabishiihito

Looks like a sand worm from "Dune" is trying to consume your rig.


----------



## tatmMRKIV

now you just need to hook the exhaust to your bathroom vent fan.

lol no joke I was considering doing this with a real inline fan and ducting


----------



## xkm1948

128GB GSKill DDR4-3000 kit with ASUS Sabertooth X99, CPU is 5820K. Gotta love these X99 platforms!


----------



## ssateneth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xkm1948*
> 
> 128GB GSKill DDR4-3000 kit with ASUS Sabertooth X99, CPU is 5820K. Gotta love these X99 platforms!


That memory bandwidth and response time seems rather slow. 4x8gb here with 3069MHz 15-15-15-35 CR1 vs your 3000MHz 14-14-14-34 CR2.


Have you tried increasing tREFI to 32767? Lower tRFC a reasonable amount? 1T might be harder to do. Also if you can push your cache speed higher than stock, might get more reasonable bandwidth for the given kit you have.


----------



## Kimir

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ssateneth*
> 
> That memory bandwidth and response time seems rather slow. 4x8gb here with 3069MHz 15-15-15-35 CR1 vs your 3000MHz 14-14-14-34 CR2.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Have you tried increasing tREFI to 32767? Lower tRFC a reasonable amount? 1T might be harder to do. Also if you can push your cache speed higher than stock, might get more reasonable bandwidth for the given kit you have.


5820K, not 5960X.


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ssateneth*
> 
> That memory bandwidth and response time seems rather slow. 4x8gb here with 3069MHz 15-15-15-35 CR1 vs your 3000MHz 14-14-14-34 CR2.
> 
> 
> Have you tried increasing tREFI to 32767? Lower tRFC a reasonable amount? 1T might be harder to do. Also if you can push your cache speed higher than stock, might get more reasonable bandwidth for the given kit you have.


with those kinda clock's on a 5820k your looking some results like this... well sorta


----------



## coolhandluke41

make sure to set that tREFI high ..nothing else matters







..I swear ssateneth is obsessed with tREFI


----------



## xkm1948

I guess 128GB puts a lot of strain on the IMC. I would love to try CR1 though.


----------



## coolhandluke41

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xkm1948*
> 
> I guess 128GB puts a lot of strain on the IMC. I would love to try CR1 though.


I'm afraid this won't happen with 128gb ,first thing I would look in to is your RTL's and IO-L's/also thirds that's where the $ is..you need to BALANCE all your timings for best results ,it's time consuming but that's how it works

EDIT; you need to bin all your modules one by one and insert them correctly, then try highest frequency and voltage you feel comfortable with ,then back down one notch (frequency) and start tightening your timings


----------



## xkm1948

Right now running XMP settings 14-14-14-35 CR1. I don't know how much tighter I can get.


----------



## ssateneth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> with those kinda clock's on a 5820k your looking some results like this... well sorta


hmm, interesting that discrete core difference affects RAM bandwidth so drastically. Makes me wonder what BW-E 10 core will do at similar clock speeds.


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ssateneth*
> 
> hmm, interesting that discrete core difference affects RAM bandwidth so drastically. Makes me wonder what BW-E 10 core will do at similar clock speeds.


I doubt BW-E 10 core can even reach these clocks on water.


----------



## coolhandluke41

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xkm1948*
> 
> Right now running XMP settings 14-14-14-35 CR1. I don't know how much tighter I can get.


33333000 T1/128gb ..that's impressive









EDIT try 1.25 strap/125.00 bclk for 3333


----------



## xkm1948

Up CPU Cache frequency can greatly improve AIDA64 memory performance. By that I mean A HUGE amount. However there is the risk of cache OC degrading. So right now I let it run only at 3.3GHz.


----------



## tatmMRKIV

cache oc degrading? where do you hear this crap?


----------



## xkm1948

Haswell-E OC thread.


----------



## CL3P20

@ lilchronic : BW-E has much better IMC.. dont count your chickens before they hatch 

Quote:



> Originally Posted by *tatmMRKIV*
> 
> cache oc degrading? where do you hear this crap?


ikr..

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xkm1948*
> 
> Haswell-E OC thread.


4.3ghz cache on AIO all day here.. and thats a poop chip


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CL3P20*
> 
> ikr..
> 
> 4.3ghz cache on AIO all day here.. and thats a poop chip


They have a much better imc but can they clock as high as haswell... Just like the regular broadwell they dont overclock worth a crap . The 6850 and 6950x we saw does not oc that well either.


----------



## tatmMRKIV

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xkm1948*
> 
> Haswell-E OC thread.


the average ocn user smokes 2lbs of meth a month you really cant trust what they say in those threads

really if you have to go to ocn to find oc instructions you probably should stop.

can we start the rename ocn to something more appropriate game?
Ill go first. helpmerunXMP.com


----------



## coolhandluke41

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tatmMRKIV*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *xkm1948*
> 
> Haswell-E OC thread.
> 
> 
> 
> the average ocn user smokes 2lbs of meth a month you really cant trust what they say in those threads
> 
> really if you have to go to ocn to find oc instructions you probably should stop.
> 
> can we start the rename ocn to something more appropriate game?
> Ill go first. helpmerunXMP.com
Click to expand...


----------



## Splave

BDE imc is junk just like HWE (junk compared to skylake I guess I mean) be ready for very low cache clocks lol


----------



## GtiJason

DDR4 is starting to take over !


----------



## Splave

^not sure if huge memory or small dewar


----------



## coolhandluke41

nice paper weight


----------



## GtiJason

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Splave*
> 
> ^not sure if huge memory or small dewar


It's my new pouring flask made from glass, this guy

http://www.coleparmer.com/Product/Cole_Parmer_Spherical_Aluminum_and_Glass_Dewar_Flask_3000_mL/EW-03774-20

$610 new and my price = free


----------



## tatmMRKIV

im jelly


----------



## Splave

alien technology


----------



## centvalny

Testing 1st 2 out of 4 sticks


----------



## GtiJason

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *centvalny*
> 
> Testing 1st 2 out of 4 sticks


Dumo, is this you? or a friend testing his mems. Either way, always enjoy seeing B Die testing. Quick test with The Ron made Under the Ice Monsta SS looks promising


----------



## GtiJason

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Splave*
> 
> alien technology


Shhh. . . they're not ready to know yet


----------



## tatmMRKIV

@gtijason how long ago have those 4133 2x8gbs been out?


----------



## Splave

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GtiJason*
> 
> Dumo, is this you? or a friend testing his mems. Either way, always enjoy seeing B Die testing. Quick test with The Ron made Under the Ice Monsta SS looks promising


I have the twin brother







still running like a boss


----------



## GtiJason

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tatmMRKIV*
> 
> @gtijason how long ago have those 4133 2x8gbs been out?


January 18th was purchase date


----------



## tatmMRKIV

Forsure, i was wondering cuz they are out of stock. Either grabbin them or a corsair c16 3600 quad kit.

I own my phase now too. I traded a gtx 970 ssc and a gtx 680 for it. I paid 260 for the 970 and the gtx680 is worth maybe 75$ so i think i came out ahead. I am gonna get it retuned for skylake once baker has the time. Hes a busy guy. Its not anything special but it works.


----------



## GtiJason

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Splave*
> 
> I have the twin brother
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> still running like a boss


Your brother was working hard today, almost 8 hours with no break. Idle temp -40-42C on i3 6300 @ 1.550v evap load temp never dropped below -39.7, even after a back2back 12min 1b run and 4 ½min 1024m. He's a keeper


----------



## rt123

Where's the rice tho.

I was told there'd be rice.


----------



## GtiJason

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rt123*
> 
> Where's the rice tho.
> 
> I was told there'd be rice.


No need for rice with SS, that's for LN2 and Iwa's OC juice


----------



## centvalny

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GtiJason*
> 
> Your brother was working hard today, almost 8 hours with no break. Idle temp -40-42C on i3 6300 @ 1.550v evap load temp never dropped below -39.7, even after a back2back 12min 1b run and 4 ½min 1024m. He's a keeper


Awesome!

Still testing here....


----------



## ssateneth

gskill releasing some new kits.

2x4GiB 4333MHz 19-26-26-46 CR2 1.4v
2x8GiB 4266MHz 19-23-23-43 CR2 1.4v
4x16GiB 3200MHz 13-13-13-33 CR2 1.35v
4x16GiB 3466MHz 14-14-14-34 CR2 1.35v


----------



## cookiesowns

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ssateneth*
> 
> gskill releasing some new kits.
> 
> 2x4GiB 4333MHz 19-26-26-46 CR2 1.4v
> 2x8GiB 4266MHz 19-23-23-43 CR2 1.4v
> 4x16GiB 3200MHz 13-13-13-33 CR2 1.35v
> 4x16GiB 3466MHz 14-14-14-34 CR2 1.35v


Wow. Those 4x16GB sets should be real nice on X99.


----------



## tatmMRKIV

4gb? Whats that e-die?

I want a new psc so bad


----------



## centvalny

Just play to dry with your B die, try all possible bios settings and probly some good setttings will be discovered....better than multiple sticks and nowhere to go


----------



## coolhandluke41

good to see you back in the game Roy


----------



## ssateneth

So some people recommend using GSAT on linux mint cinnamon to test stability. I used universal USB installer to install linuxmint-17.3-cinnamon-64bit onto a 16gb usb stick. I get the initial linux os load screen with an 10 second countdown for automatic boot, screen goes black, some seconds later a sound plays out of my speakers (sounds like a startup sound) and the screen stays black. Monitor doesn't go into standby, its on, but just shows black screen. I have a GTX 980 video card. Is this a video driver issue? I am a complete moron when it comes to linux, I just want to run GSAT. Is there a step by step guide somewhere, other than people saying RTFM?


----------



## tatmMRKIV

5ghz broken on msi ITX, now asrock needs to release a iOCF


----------



## IOWA

"The other kit currently on its way to retail shops are the Trident Z DDR4 4500MHz CL16 modules (16-16-16-36) as a smaller, normal use 16GB package with two 8GB modules. Although voltage specifications are still confidential, the company hopes its enthusiast customers will be able to score a few more CPU-Z validation points with these using the stock heatsinks or liquid nitrogen."

***?


----------



## tatmMRKIV

Wait...c16 4500?!?! Can that still be bdie?!? What in the hell

Lmao you want me to snag one for ya if/when they come in stock?


----------



## Lays

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tatmMRKIV*
> 
> Wait...c16 4500?!?! Can that still be bdie?!? What in the hell
> 
> Lmao you want me to snag one for ya if/when they come in stock?


G die


----------



## xxbassplayerxx




----------



## IOWA

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tatmMRKIV*
> 
> Wait...c16 4500?!?! Can that still be bdie?!? What in the hell
> 
> Lmao you want me to snag one for ya if/when they come in stock?


Clearly


----------



## Yuhfhrh

4500 C16 across the board? What madness is this?


----------



## tatmMRKIV

LMAO i had a feeling
'
I dont think it can be b-die at those speeds I mean great samples have trouble doing 4133 c19 and the like but afaik samsung doesnt hae anything other than b-die right now, and the 8gbit MFR and rev2 AFR ended up not ocing well from what I have been told.


----------



## Kimir

It does say Samsung on the picture.


----------



## tatmMRKIV

I am just saying hat I have been told up till now.

New Es hynix suck
And samsung b-die should be the only mem to buy this year.

Cuz i was talking with someone about skipping binning bdie for myself, cuz the damn things are so finnicky

Like latest 6 c19 4133 sticks all did a few loops c12 4133. One passed
Then upd v and another passed
Lowered v all the way to 1.955 and it passed

Then was trying 4080 and the stick that did 4133 at 1.988 from my initial sort decided it didnt want to do 4080 without blowing out rtls

Freaking frustrating trying to get 2 sticks that cooperate. I got 2 to do xtu at 4080 then tried 4133 and it wouldnt do it. Back to 4080... fail fail fail.....

And then i see c16 4500 and theres no freaking way thats bdie


----------



## Dum3

Still bdie man, 2016 batch is muuuch better


----------



## GtiJason

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dum3*
> 
> Still bdie man, 2016 batch is muuuch better


You sure about this, seems strange because I've tried almost every month of G.Skill B Die production dates (US only) and by far the best I've found were the early kits primarily Dec 2015. Even the more recent high bin kits like 4133c19-21-21-41 @ 1.35v (week 18 May '16) aren't even in the same league as my 4133c19-25-25-45 @ 1.4v (first week '16) kit. Sure the specs look better but it's like comparing Value kit 6layer pcb PSC T to 2400c8 Pi PSC XDX/XDT on 8155 pcb


----------



## Dum3

Very sure, weeks 537-540 were good, then something went to ****, 543 545 549 all junk, thrn got better, the gskill oc world cup have 619 and are rrally good, i mean 4100 12 11 11 wazza stable lol


----------



## tatmMRKIV

Yeah i heard the sticks they were goving out were all goos as well but still c16 4500 on a daily v by their standards? Thats gotta be something special.

But early weeks of any model are better than later weeks. The ics have a better bin by the time g.skill or whoever gets them, from what i heard.
Manufacturer-side binning is better on first weeks than later weeks


----------



## GtiJason

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dum3*
> 
> Very sure, weeks 537-540 were good, then something went to ****, 543 545 549 all junk, thrn got better, the gskill oc world cup have 619 and are rrally good, i mean 4100 12 11 11 wazza stable lol


Agree with everything you said and without having touched the 619 I'll take your word for it. Exciting news either way. . . Game Changer for sure


----------



## xkm1948

This is why large RAM is needed.


----------



## zeropluszero

New B-die sticks I had from Zadak511 was looking promising, and new valids are on new sticks from them, some were average, but some really good.


----------



## Splave

isnt this ugly?


----------



## CL3P20

nice short trace length to the mobo slot.

*yeah.. ugly though. That PCB could use a haircut.


----------



## zeropluszero

Not really Splave Dad


----------



## Kimir

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CL3P20*
> 
> nice short trace length to the mobo slot.
> 
> *yeah.. ugly though. That PCB could use a haircut.


Couldn't have said it better. They should have used LP PCB, or is it on purpose to put a cooler on it?


----------



## centvalny

Kinda late...





Will go cold and nekid next...


----------



## rivaldokfc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Splave*
> 
> isnt this ugly?


hi Splave, do you know what new model will use this new version pcb?


----------



## centvalny

Frack...


----------



## gree

Between hyperx savage ddr4 2400 Cas 12, hyperx savage 2666 Cas 13, corsair vegeance lpx 3200 cas 14 and avexir rog impact 2666 Cas 15 which is the better buy for OCing? (If any are easier to OC thats a plus since its my first go)

My mobo is the asus z170i board and all ram are 8gb x2


----------



## sabishiihito

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gree*
> 
> Between hyperx savage ddr4 2400 Cas 12, hyperx savage 2666 Cas 13, corsair vegeance lpx 3200 cas 14 and avexir rog impact 2666 Cas 15 which is the better buy for OCing? (If any are easier to OC thats a plus since its my first go)
> 
> My mobo is the asus z170i board and all ram are 8gb x2


Probably the LPX 3200C14, those should be single-sided with Samsung B-Die.


----------



## tatmMRKIV

Avexir cant oc for crap


----------



## jdc122

looking at getting the x99 soc champion, anyone know about the orange 3400 doms?

http://www.corsair.com/en/dominator-platinum-series-16gb-4-x-4gb-ddr4-dram-3400mhz-c16-memory-kit-cmd16gx4m4b3400c16


----------



## sabishiihito

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jdc122*
> 
> looking at getting the x99 soc champion, anyone know about the orange 3400 doms?
> 
> http://www.corsair.com/en/dominator-platinum-series-16gb-4-x-4gb-ddr4-dram-3400mhz-c16-memory-kit-cmd16gx4m4b3400c16


I remember they were stupidly expensive when they launched and all of the review samples had Hynix MFR ICs (the most sought after at the time) but all retail had Samsung. There's nothing really special about them in 2016.


----------



## GtiJason

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jdc122*
> 
> looking at getting the x99 soc champion, anyone know about the orange 3400 doms?
> 
> http://www.corsair.com/en/dominator-platinum-series-16gb-4-x-4gb-ddr4-dram-3400mhz-c16-memory-kit-cmd16gx4m4b3400c16


Huge waste of money, buy some Trident Z's and Plastidip or paint the red spine orange


----------



## zeropluszero

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Splave*
> 
> isnt this ugly?


Mine just turned up, looks like they end in 613.


----------



## rt123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zeropluszero*
> 
> Mine just turned up, looks like they end in 613.


What kit has this PCB .?


----------



## zeropluszero

Zadak511 4133c18 stick I have.


----------



## jdc122

i cant find ANY decent gskill kits in the uk that arent 64gb. none of the usual sites have any g.skill ddr4 sticks at all


----------



## Noxinite

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jdc122*
> 
> i cant find ANY decent gskill kits in the uk that arent 64gb. none of the usual sites have any g.skill ddr4 sticks at all


https://www.amazon.co.uk/G-SKILL-TridentZ-F4-3600C16D-16GTZ-DDR4-Memory/dp/B0199SPVLQ/ref=sr_1_28?ie=UTF8&qid=1466672863&sr=8-28&keywords=3600+c16

Here you go mate.


----------



## jdc122

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Noxinite*
> 
> https://www.amazon.co.uk/G-SKILL-TridentZ-F4-3600C16D-16GTZ-DDR4-Memory/dp/B0199SPVLQ/ref=sr_1_28?ie=UTF8&qid=1466672863&sr=8-28&keywords=3600+c16
> 
> Here you go mate.


sorry forgot to mention im looking for a quad channel kit for an upcoming 6900k build. even on amazon, i cant see a 3600 4x4, and the only 3400 4x4 kit i can see is only £25 less than the "waste of money" orange dom plat kit ive been told not to buy :/
sorry if im being an idiot and just missing things though.


----------



## Noxinite

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jdc122*
> 
> sorry forgot to mention im looking for a quad channel kit for an upcoming 6900k build. even on amazon, i cant see a 3600 4x4, and the only 3400 4x4 kit i can see is only £25 less than the "waste of money" orange dom plat kit ive been told not to buy :/
> sorry if im being an idiot and just missing things though.


It's recommend to get 8GB sticks as that is (mostly) B-die and currently the best performance wise, but that's for Z170. X99 I'm not sure how well it clocks or what to get.









https://www.amazon.co.uk/G-SKILL-Ripjaws-F4-3200C16Q-32GVK-GBx4-Memory/dp/B013J7UMVM/ Guys this should be B-die right?


----------



## Oj010

Here's some of it::



DDR:
Kingston ValueRAM 2x256 MB DDR400 - Winbond BH5 does 276 MHz 2-2-2-5 at 3.6v SuperPi 1M
Unknown 1x512 MB module, has a homemade heatspreader glued on - some sort of Winbond IC does 272 MHz 2-2-2-5 at 3.62v SuperPi 1M
GeIL Ultra X 1x512 MB DDR466 - Samsung TCCD does 310 MHz 2.5-3-3-7 3.1v SuperPi 1M
Mushkin Blackline Level II 1x256 MB DDR433 - Winbond BH-5 does 265 MHz 2-2-2-5 3.65v SuperPi 32M
Kingston HyperX 2x256 MB DDR400 - Winbond BH-5 does 290 MHz 2-2-2-5 3.8v SuperPi 1M
Kingston HyperX 2x256 MB DDR400 - Winbond BH-5 does 265 MHz 2-2-2-5 3.4v SuperPi 1M
Kingston HyperX 2x256 MB DDR400 - Winbond BH-5 does 262 MHz 2-2-2-5 3.4v SuperPi 1M
Kingston HyperX 1x512 MB DDR400 - Winbond BH-5 does 288 MHz 2-2-2-5 3.7v suicide
G.Skill LA Series 2x256 MB DDR600 - Samsung TCCD does 350 MHz 3-3-3-7 3.1v suicide (not pictured)

DDR2
Kingston HyperX 2x1 GB DDR2-800 - Micron D9GKX does 690 MHz 5-5-5-15 2.6v SuperPi 1M
Crucial Ballistix 1x1 GB DDR2-800 - Micron D9GMH does 645 MHz 4-4-4-12 2.6v SuperPi 1M
A-Data Vitesta 2x512 MB DDR2-800 - Micron D9GMH does 650 MHz 4-4-4-12 2.65v SuperPi 1M
OCZ NVIDIA SLI Ready Edition 2x1 GB DDR2-800 - Micron D9GMH does 700 MHz 5-5-5-15 2.55v SuperPi 1M
Apacer 2x512 MB PC2-1200 - Micron D9GKX does 650 MHz 5-5-5-15 2.6v SuperPi 32M
Team Xtreem 2x1 GB PC2-800 - Micron D9GMH does 600 MHz 3-3-3-9 3.375v (dry ice) suicide

DDR3
Kingston HyperX Grey Genesis 2x2 GB DDR3-2133 - Hand binned PSC does 1200 MHz 9-11-9-28 (can't remember voltage) stable - VERY RARE!! EOL before release
OCZ NVIDIA SLI Ready Edition 2x1 GB DDR3-2000 - Micron D9GTS does 800 MHz 6-6-6-18 2.4v stable
Mushkin Enhanced 2x1 GB DDR2-800 - Aeneon AET93F30D, can't remember what it did but based on the ICs... Absolutely nothing special
Super Talent Speed Series 2x2 GB DDR3-2200 - Elpida Hyper does 800 MHz 6-6-6-18 1.66v or 1240 MHz 8-8-8-24 1.75v


----------



## jdc122

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Noxinite*
> 
> It's recommend to get 8GB sticks as that is (mostly) B-die and currently the best performance wise, but that's for Z170. X99 I'm not sure how well it clocks or what to get.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.amazon.co.uk/G-SKILL-Ripjaws-F4-3200C16Q-32GVK-GBx4-Memory/dp/B013J7UMVM/ Guys this should be B-die right?


thanks for your help. AFAIK from the broadwell-e thread it'll have a much better imc, so between that and the minor ipc improvements a 4.4ghz 6900k roughly equals a 5ghz 5960x on apps like cinebench and firestrike physics etc, not sure how that ll help compare to skylake though memory wise...


----------



## Noxinite

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jdc122*
> 
> thanks for your help. AFAIK from the broadwell-e thread it'll have a much better imc, so between that and the minor ipc improvements a 4.4ghz 6900k roughly equals a 5ghz 5960x on apps like cinebench and firestrike physics etc, not sure how that ll help compare to skylake though memory wise...


Trying my best, hopefully that kit is B-Die and not double sided E-Die.


----------



## Kimir

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Noxinite*
> 
> It's recommend to get 8GB sticks as that is (mostly) B-die and currently the best performance wise, but that's for Z170. X99 I'm not sure how well it clocks or what to get.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.amazon.co.uk/G-SKILL-Ripjaws-F4-3200C16Q-32GVK-GBx4-Memory/dp/B013J7UMVM/ Guys this should be B-die right?


Most likely not B-die, 3200c14 or c13 are the B-die based on, not the c16.


----------



## cookiesowns

Single sided B die clocks real nice on X99. Super easy on IMC when you go single sided.


----------



## Oj010

Some of these are from my previous post as they didn't make the picture - Team Xtreem D9GMH that did 600 MHz 3-3-3-9 3.375v DICE cooled, G.Skill TCCD that did 350 MHz 3-3-3-7 3.1v air cooled. The rest (all in the tray) are ALL untested. They work, but who knows what they do. There are about 20 sticks of BH-5


----------



## DADDYDC650

Anyone have experience with G.Skill 2 x 8GB DDR4 3200 CAS 14? I'll be running 4 of these sticks in quad channel (x99). What should I expect OC wise? Planning on going with a refresh x99 board which support faster memory.


----------



## cookiesowns

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DADDYDC650*
> 
> Anyone have experience with G.Skill 2 x 8GB DDR4 3200 CAS 14? I'll be running 4 of these sticks in quad channel (x99). What should I expect OC wise? Planning on going with a refresh x99 board which support faster memory.


Expect to do a bit of your own tuning if you are mixing kits. But if those are single sided E-Die, may be able to aim for something like 3200 C13 @ 1.4-1.45V.


----------



## superkyle1721

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cookiesowns*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *DADDYDC650*
> 
> Anyone have experience with G.Skill 2 x 8GB DDR4 3200 CAS 14? I'll be running 4 of these sticks in quad channel (x99). What should I expect OC wise? Planning on going with a refresh x99 board which support faster memory.
> 
> 
> 
> Expect to do a bit of your own tuning if you are mixing kits. But if those are single sided E-Die, may be able to aim for something like 3200 C13 @ 1.4-1.45V.
Click to expand...

Correct me if I'm wrong here but I was under the impression the gskill CL13 and below were bdie? Or is that only for tridentz not ripjaws?

Always destroying exergy


----------



## DADDYDC650

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cookiesowns*
> 
> Expect to do a bit of your own tuning if you are mixing kits. But if those are single sided E-Die, may be able to aim for something like 3200 C13 @ 1.4-1.45V.


So I would have been better off buying a 4 x 8GB kit instead of 2 x 8GB? It's the same exact ram so why would it make a big difference?


----------



## cookiesowns

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DADDYDC650*
> 
> So I would have been better off buying a 4 x 8GB kit instead of 2 x 8GB? It's the same exact ram so why would it make a big difference?


Because of SPD programming and binning. It's harder to get sticks to run at together frequencies when you have more channels. You will also get 0 support. Feel free to do it but doesn't expect XMP to work out of the box.


----------



## DADDYDC650

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cookiesowns*
> 
> Because of SPD programming and binning. It's harder to get sticks to run at together frequencies when you have more channels. You will also get 0 support. Feel free to do it but doesn't expect XMP to work out of the box.


I usually read reviews and comments about whatever memory I have and try the overclocks that others have tried. If it works, it works. If not, at least I bought fast memory out the box. Thanks for your post.

To save myself headaches I'll go ahead and order a 32GB kit. Cost the same as two kits anyways.


----------



## DADDYDC650

Question, do I need to purchase a 4 x 8GB QUAD CHANNEL kit instead of a 4 x 8GB dual channel kit for my x99 motherboard? What's the difference between a dual channel and quad channel kit of the exact same memory? What's the best overclocking 32GB memory kit for x99?


----------



## cookiesowns

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DADDYDC650*
> 
> Question, do I need to purchase a 4 x 8GB QUAD CHANNEL kit instead of a 4 x 8GB dual channel kit for my x99 motherboard? What's the difference between a dual channel and quad channel kit of the exact same memory? What's the best overclocking 32GB memory kit for x99?


You would want a quad channel kit. Note that even if it's a quad channel kit at 3200, you may still have issues getting XMP working out of the box due to IMC deficiencies of X99.

However it's still better than combining kits together.

Again though, if you're willing to spend some time to tweak it yourself, getting some nice tight 4x8GB 3200 C14 would be your best bet.


----------



## CL3P20

*leave cache low when applying XMP for starters.. then scale up as you test.

RAM can do XMP just fine regardless of IMC in most every case. Its the added bandwidth from the cache OC that is making things not play nicely until properly tuned. XMP cant account for your cache OC.


----------



## sensation45

gskill ripjaws 1600 mhz ram oc 3000mhz SN 14H0 my ic ????










[/URL]

2933 mhz 1.85 volt

volt




3000 mhz 1.85


----------



## DADDYDC650

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cookiesowns*
> 
> You would want a quad channel kit. Note that even if it's a quad channel kit at 3200, you may still have issues getting XMP working out of the box due to IMC deficiencies of X99.
> 
> However it's still better than combining kits together.
> 
> Again though, if you're willing to spend some time to tweak it yourself, getting some nice tight 4x8GB 3200 C14 would be your best bet.


Isn't a quad channel kit just 4 memory sticks in the same kit? Why does Newegg list dual and quad channel kits that both contain 4 sticks? Can you look me to a nice quad kit?


----------



## coolhandluke41

^^ your best bet is too get multiple dual kits /same frq. and timings and bin or buy few quad kit and do the same ..latest DDR4 is PITA,unlike DDR3


----------



## sabishiihito

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sensation45*
> 
> gskill ripjaws 1600 mhz ram oc 3000mhz SN 14H0 my ic ????
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/URL]
> 
> 2933 mhz 1.85 volt
> 
> volt
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3000 mhz 1.85


Should be Hynix BFR:


----------



## sensation45

Hynix can thank hynix bfr DTMXXXXXXXXXXX MY İC DWMAK827AH1


----------



## sensation45

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sabishiihito*
> 
> Should be Hynix BFR:


What exactly is my chips


----------



## sensation45

Hynix bfr DTMXXXXXXXXXXX MY Ic DWMAK827AH1


----------



## sabishiihito

The code at the bottom of the IC changes from chip to chip. Hynix only makes AFR and BFR for DDR3 currently and AFR is wider than BFR, so those have to be BFR on your sticks.

More evidence for BFR: http://hw-db.com/memory/2489/g-skill-f3-1600c11d-16gnt-review


----------



## sensation45

I5TQ4G83BFR-PBC my ic sn 14H0

http://i4memory.com/showthread.php?t=8426&page=62


----------



## sensation45




----------



## sensation45

my ic new hynix bfr year2015 I5TQ4G83BFR-PBC


----------



## sensation45

my 4x4 1600 mhz gskill ripjaws ram overclock 2700 mhz x79 low read copy ????


----------



## sensation45




----------



## CL3P20

Oldies..but goodies. Newly acquired, single sided GKX


----------



## IOWA

Guys I need a lite win 10 for RAM testing... where can I find it?


----------



## Lays

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IOWA*
> 
> Guys I need a lite win 10 for RAM testing... where can I find it?


Just use normal 32 bit windows for testing, the win 10 that's stripped for benching isn't very good unless you use the 32 bit version. because no maxmem settings. (the morons stripped it out)


----------



## IOWA

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lays*
> 
> Just use normal 32 bit windows for testing, the win 10 that's stripped for benching isn't very good unless you use the 32 bit version. because no maxmem settings. (the morons stripped it out)


Thx!

Another thing... I was thinking about to buy a 2x8GB kit of samsungs. I was looking at the 4133c19-21-21 gskill. there are a lot of other high speed kit but I think this one is the best bet.

What do You think?


----------



## Lays

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IOWA*
> 
> Thx!
> 
> Another thing... I was thinking about to buy a 2x8GB kit of samsungs. I was looking at the 4133c19-21-21 gskill. there are a lot of other high speed kit but I think this one is the best bet.
> 
> What do You think?


For the most part, when it comes to B-Die they all OC pretty similarly, so you can either get a kit that has a good price to XMP rating or get the cheapest, or most expensive.

For the most part it seems like they almost all have similar OC results.


----------



## IOWA

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lays*
> 
> For the most part, when it comes to B-Die they all OC pretty similarly, so you can either get a kit that has a good price to XMP rating or get the cheapest, or most expensive.
> 
> For the most part it seems like they almost all have similar OC results.


There are a lot of problems ocing bDie, sometimes it is nearly impossible to reach 3866c12, sometimes it is very easy to achive 4000c12. The problem with tis kit is that there is a 19-21-21 and a 19-25-25 4133 one, same for 4000... I just do not know if the tightest is the best one.

Everyone knows that 3600c17 bdie is better than 3600c16/15 when overclocking.


----------



## tatmMRKIV

even the g.skill OC cup tridentz are wonky. "some days they OC some days they dont"


----------



## IOWA

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tatmMRKIV*
> 
> even the g.skill OC cup tridentz are wonky. "some days they OC some days they dont"


I have asked for the 4500 kit and they say it was only for the show and the kit does not exist. It is an overclocked kit used to show the potential of samsung ICs.

The kit I am watchin is this now: http://www.gskill.com/en/product/f4-4133c19d-16gtza I do not know what is the difference with the -16GTZ without the "A" kit.


----------



## tatmMRKIV

lol not surprised... If they keep pulling that crap someday someone is just gonna bum rush the stand and take em xD

the non-A has looser subs? I think.

I dunno. I am waiting for next gen. or corsair maybe?

I dunno this is the first time I have turned my pc on in weeks


----------



## IOWA

Gskill has 3200c13 and 3466c14 now launching and a new 4266c19-23-23 kit.
Problem with 3600c15 kit is the trfc... which is like 600+ and all other subs that are hugely loose. Hope in something good soon.


----------



## GtiJason

The non A one is the rare one, with only one or two ever made. It is also from very begining of 2016 and way, way, way better than the newer tighter version



http://imgur.com/kCgMf


----------



## IOWA

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GtiJason*
> 
> The non A one is the rare one, with only one or two ever made. It is also from very begining of 2016 and way, way, way better than the newer tighter version
> 
> 
> 
> http://imgur.com/kCgMf










That is very nice; VERY NICE.
Impossible to find, naturally.


----------



## tatmMRKIV

Free? Whuut

Yup... no more mem for me. Im out thats ******ed


----------



## GtiJason

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tatmMRKIV*
> 
> Free? Whuut
> 
> Yup... no more mem for me. Im out thats ******ed


Only free because of giftcard or credits from previous returns. I paid $230 + ship


----------



## rt123

Talk about people overreacting.

Jeez.


----------



## superkyle1721

Hey guys I've sold my current ram and am looking to upgrade to 3600 ram. I am looking for b die but am not 100% sure which sticks are b die. My research shows that the tridentz 3600 cl16 are good but I do not believe they are b die. I'm looking to OC then and use them to further teach myself proper timings etc. any advice on the best ram stick for around $150 for 16GB?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lays

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *superkyle1721*
> 
> Hey guys I've sold my current ram and am looking to upgrade to 3600 ram. I am looking for b die but am not 100% sure which sticks are b die. My research shows that the tridentz 3600 cl16 are good but I do not believe they are b die. I'm looking to OC then and use them to further teach myself proper timings etc. any advice on the best ram stick for around $150 for 16GB?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


3600 c16 2x8GB is indeed b-die.

I have a kit of it and it clocks like a champ with volts.


----------



## superkyle1721

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lays*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *superkyle1721*
> 
> Hey guys I've sold my current ram and am looking to upgrade to 3600 ram. I am looking for b die but am not 100% sure which sticks are b die. My research shows that the tridentz 3600 cl16 are good but I do not believe they are b die. I'm looking to OC then and use them to further teach myself proper timings etc. any advice on the best ram stick for around $150 for 16GB?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> 3600 c16 2x8GB is indeed b-die.
> 
> I have a kit of it and it clocks like a champ with volts.
Click to expand...

Well that is exactly what I wanted to hear. I thought I read on the forum the 3600 with lower latency was b die but that model used e die. Very happy to hear I was misunderstood. So as an owner you are happy with them? Do you mind sharing your timings? I hear a few of the secondaries are very loose wondering how they tighten up.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lays

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *superkyle1721*
> 
> Well that is exactly what I wanted to hear. I thought I read on the forum the 3600 with lower latency was b die but that model used e die. Very happy to hear I was misunderstood. So as an owner you are happy with them? Do you mind sharing your timings? I hear a few of the secondaries are very loose wondering how they tighten up.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Here's one of the runs I did for first place i7 6700 XTU, I have one more that's higher but doesn't show timings. IMC on it couldn't handle any better.



Same kit, with my 6700k. I think I may have some pictures of 4100 12-11-11 somewhere, will have to find it though.


----------



## superkyle1721

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lays*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *superkyle1721*
> 
> Well that is exactly what I wanted to hear. I thought I read on the forum the 3600 with lower latency was b die but that model used e die. Very happy to hear I was misunderstood. So as an owner you are happy with them? Do you mind sharing your timings? I hear a few of the secondaries are very loose wondering how they tighten up.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> Here's one of the runs I did for first place i7 6700 XTU, I have one more that's higher but doesn't show timings. IMC on it couldn't handle any better.
> 
> 
> 
> Same kit, with my 6700k. I think I may have some pictures of 4100 12-11-11 somewhere, will have to find it though.
Click to expand...

Wow great secondaries and seems to clock extremely well. What voltage (dram SA and VCCIO) are you running for those timings? Also was this your only bin or did you bin several kits until you found ones capable of running those speeds?

Looks like this will be next kit for sure sorry for all the questions but I don't have the funds to bin multiple so I want to make sure I'm getting the most I can in the price range.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lays

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *superkyle1721*
> 
> Wow great secondaries and seems to clock extremely well. What voltage (dram SA and VCCIO) are you running for those timings? Also was this your only bin or did you bin several kits until you found ones capable of running those speeds?
> 
> Looks like this will be next kit for sure sorry for all the questions but I don't have the funds to bin multiple so I want to make sure I'm getting the most I can in the price range.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Only purchased one kit from newegg.

VCCIO and VSA like 1.25 and 1.3v or something on my 6700k. The 6700 non K that I tested needed like 1.5 vccio to do those timings, my 6700k barely needs any volts at all to do same speeds + timings, and even has headroom on RAM speeds it seems.

DRAM probably like 1.9v I think is needed for 4000 12-12-12, If I remember right I was doing near 2.1 for 4100 12-11-11 with those timings in picture


----------



## GtiJason

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *superkyle1721*
> 
> Wow great secondaries and seems to clock extremely well. What voltage (dram SA and VCCIO) are you running for those timings? Also was this your only bin or did you bin several kits until you found ones capable of running those speeds?
> 
> Looks like this will be next kit for sure sorry for all the questions but I don't have the funds to bin multiple so I want to make sure I'm getting the most I can in the price range.


1.25v IO and 1.3v SA is what my better kits need with a 6700k, using 6300/6320 this will likely change. I've tested kits that need as low as 1.2v IO / 1.25v SA to ones needing as much as 1.4v IO 1.4v SA. Not necesrily in that order for 4000c12, keep in mind it's cpu and mem combination dependant. For B Die the G.Skill 2x8gb 3600c15, 3600c16 and 3600c17 kits are all going to be B's

http://www.newegg.com/Product/ProductList.aspx?Submit=ENE&N=100007611%20601190328%20600006072%2050008476%20601203950&IsNodeId=1&bop=And&Order=PRICE&PageSize=90

Damn Darren 2.1v, I've never passed 1.98v real


----------



## Lays

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GtiJason*
> 
> Damn Darren 2.1v, I've never passed 1.98v real


my **** ain't dead so we good man XD


----------



## GtiJason

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lays*
> 
> my **** ain't dead so we good man XD


I know it's still rockin' makes me feel good that I'm all good to pump them v's up a bit


----------



## superkyle1721

2+V and still alive is pretty impressive. Ive ran my current sticks up to around 1.8V and it handled it just fine. What kind of ram speed/Voltage are you getting out of the kit for 24/7 use? I dont mind upping the volts for testing and playing but Ive always been a bit timid to leave anything over 1.65V running 24/7. Cant you risk messing up the CPU also at high dram voltages or is that a myth?

Edit: Im torn between the 3600CL16 and the 3600CL15. Obviously I know CL15 will perform better out of the box and will give a better chance of running 4000+ stable with tight timings but for someone who is looking for a sollid 3800 24/7 kit with tight timings would there be a difference? The Cl15 kit im guessing should hit 3800CL14 at 1.5V while the CL16 kit should hit the same but maybe require 1.55V. Am I looking at this wrong? Again sorry for the questions just really want to make sure I get it right this time.


----------



## gree

Anybody have experience with Geil? Ive never purchased from them so idk their quality (i know they dont actually produce the ram but sometimes OEMs like crucial puts cheap heatsink on)

Their Dragon ddr4 is on sale, 3000 (pc4 24000) 15-15-15-35 volt 1.2v-1.35v


----------



## tatmMRKIV

some are good some are bad. I was told they were the OEM company for one of the more popular brands. iirc. cant find who told me that tthough


----------



## gree

The youtube product video mention samsung, but the video isnt in english so im just guessing its samsung chips


----------



## fat4l

Guys, is there any good guide where they show how to properly OC DDR3 mems ? I want to have them 100% stable...not just for benchmarking!










I have Corsair Dom Plats 2666MHz CL10 4x4GB kit, which is the best DDR3 mem and also highly overclockable but I'm having problem doing so.
I'm using 4 sticks so it's a bit tougher. I would be happy with 2800 CL 10 for example









Any help?


----------



## tatmMRKIV

Guide to mem oc

add voltage. use your brain to tighten timings gradually untill it fails

I think you should leave it at where it is though. IIRC that is really tight for daily use. Any more than that requires more v I think.

but IIRC c10 2666 was about the max for daily if you want to do c10 2800 just add voltage and pop in 2800 and maybe loosen secondaries a bit if need be. then tighten upon pass.


----------



## MIXEDGREENS

disregard this, I suck clocks.

I was clocking HYH9 as BFR.


----------



## aerotracks

Ready for some memory fun in PA this weekend @GtiJason? I'm getting there, with little flying saucer aka Impact









Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



http://abload.de/image.php?img=20160720-001925rpuo8.png http://abload.de/image.php?img=20160720-161932ezupl.png


----------



## KickAssCop

Picked up a set of Corsair Dominator Platinum DDR4 2666 15,17,17,35 ram. Runs as advertised.
Much better than my recent G Skill experience with their Quad Channel Kit.


----------



## Koniakki

Damn I love this samsung b-die.

F4-3000C14Q-GTZ to replace my trusty Kingston Fury (HX424C15FBK4/32)
[email protected] 15-15-15-35 2T.

Been to lazy to properly test the kit since its summer here and its to damn hot now.













[email protected]? [email protected] Cant remember. Got errors in memtest 2048x14 test.


3600 16-16-16-34 [email protected] No erros but havent test extensively.


3733 16-16-16-34 [email protected] No erros but havent test extensively. I left at that for now.


Oh and the stock run 3000 14-14-14-34 2T


Will test more in-depth when I get some time. But so far? Amazing kit.

I would prefer to had gotten that 3200C13 tho but this will do just fine.

Great kit. Highly recommended.


----------



## tatmMRKIV

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KickAssCop*
> 
> Picked up a set of Corsair Dominator Platinum DDR4 2666 15,17,17,35 ram. Runs as advertised.
> Much better than my recent G Skill experience with their Quad Channel Kit.


g.skill is a craps chute for sure


----------



## coolhandluke41

low V FTW (.150v less then 2000c12 12 ) and my best friend Yate Loon (1.50$)


----------



## zeropluszero

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MIXEDGREENS*
> 
> disregard this, I suck cocks.
> 
> I was clocking HYH9 as BFR.


LOL'd IRL


----------



## Splave

I want white memory


----------



## GtiJason

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Splave*
> 
> I want white memory


You not gonna pay tree fitty for Special Ed. Galax, those are white . . . right ?

I would always choose G.Skill TridentZ/RipjawsV over Corsair's overpriced and underwhealming DDR4. Now if they can bring back the performance of say, the GTX2's 2250c8-8-8 or the 2666c10 Dom P's I'd be throwing money at them


----------



## coolhandluke41

they are not white pcb but both share same IC source,also one is 10 and the other 12 layer psb iirc,what sets Galax apart is manual binning unlike other crap


----------



## emissary42

Probably a bit overkill as a simple memory tray...



















but i kinda like it ^^


----------



## coolhandluke41

^^ nice


----------



## Splave

Great pic


----------



## coolhandluke41

get yours while you can








http://www.galax.com/en/webforms/index/index/id/15/




can't wait for my kit to arrive


----------



## ssateneth

but what latency is it?


----------



## coolhandluke41

real latency (ns) depends from final timings and frequency,if you asking for Cas# latency it's 19 ,here is SPD



just like my white RAM




Spoiler: more on latency



http://pics.crucial.com/wcsstore/CrucialSAS/pdf/en-us-c3-whitepaper-speed-vs-latency-letter.pdf


----------



## zeropluszero

As if no white pcb!


----------



## coolhandluke41

This is nuts








http://hwbot.org/submission/3290391_


----------



## coolhandluke41

Sweet looking and classy ..


----------



## emissary42

Too bad you probably won't be using them on a black & white board to match the color scheme. In terms of uniqueness the Colorful iGame Z170 Ymir X would probably be a good fit, but who knows if that's even capable of DDR4-4000


----------



## coolhandluke41

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *emissary42*
> 
> Too bad you probably won't be using them on a black & white board to match the color scheme. In terms of uniqueness the Colorful iGame Z170 Ymir X would probably be a good fit, but who knows if that's even capable of DDR4-4000


I think they would look best on X99 Taichi and pretty sure this board is capable of 1833c11 11 or 12 12 just like Champ,they look fine on black MB as well


Spoiler: similar kit on Champ









Z170-A or Premium



as for Z170..they do quite well ,both modules are within .005v and doesn't require high voltage to run similar freq./timings in comparison to my other B-


----------



## emissary42

The Taichi is a Fatal1ty X99 Professional Gaming i7 rehash with some features stripped? If you got more than one kit, sure then Quad Channel is an option as well









Care to tell me how much volts they require for the settings in the screenshot?


----------



## sabishiihito

EVGA (=G.Skill) 2x8GB DDR4-3000 sticks at Micro Center, now with 8Gbit Hynix MFR.


----------



## Johny Boy

Bought two quad channel kits, one is Trident and other Ripjaws, both same specs of 3200C15 32gb kit.I presume its B-Die, was wondering which one to keep.


----------



## sabishiihito

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Johny Boy*
> 
> Bought two quad channel kits, one is Trident and other Ripjaws, both same specs of 3200C15 32gb kit.I presume its B-Die, was wondering which one to keep.


Performance should be the same, allowing for the silicon lottery randomness, so...go with the kit that looks the best?


----------



## MaFi0s0

TridentZ will clock higher but give you no real world performance increase especially if you are using Skylake which is dual channel, a lot of motherboards cant handle their max speeds.

They are binned at T2 btw so try get them to T1, the ripjaws should do 1.4v if they are rated for 1.35.


----------



## GtiJason

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Johny Boy*
> 
> Bought two quad channel kits, one is Trident and other Ripjaws, both same specs of 3200C15 32gb kit.I presume its B-Die, was wondering which one to keep.


No difference in IC performance unless Overclocking, but to find out you'll have to open both. If this is not an option then choose TridentZ because Ripjawz V hearsink doesn't even touch half the ic's so it just there for looks. The Trident heatsink is solid, better in both quality and heat dissapation


----------



## Johny Boy

Thank you all of you , will be keeping Trident rams.
This will be oc'd for sure on both x99 / z170 system....though I am new to ddr4 overclocking.
I have 2 x 6700k to test but still wondering should I get 5960x or newer 6900k or be contend with 5820k.

Thanks again.


----------



## Unknownm

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



I enabled XMP @ 2400Mhz and copied down the timings , set manual mode and re-applied xmp timings (without having xmp enabled). Default is 11-13-13-37.

When I try 11-12-12-37 @ 2400mhz even with 1.8v DRAM it's unstable after 30 minutes prime95.

Enabling XMP profile and settings higher DRAM speed like 2600 (12-14-14) or 2800 (13-16-16) it will boot into windows but fails prime95 with round error 0.5 was not 0.4

Say as a test I enable 2400mhz but with higher timings like 12-14-14 (from 11-13-13) it won't POST even though you would think having a higher setting won't effect stability.

This ram is fussy. It won't post with higher timings nor lower timings.

All I've manage to push was Command Rate from 2T to 1T at stock speed. Nothing else is stable even with higher DRAM voltage (BTW 1.650v is stock and i've been to 1.8v)



Which comes down to the question, what am I doing wrong?

Also there is "DRAM Training Configuration" (what is this and will changing settings help my OC)



Current Mem Settings


----------



## wholeeo

Anyone know a thing or two about this set of sticks?

EVGA 16GB 2 x 8GB DDR4-3200 PC4-25600 CL16 Desktop Memory Kit

http://www.microcenter.com/product/459742/16GB_2_x_8GB_DDR4-3200_PC4-25600_CL16_Desktop_Memory_Kit

I just exchanged a Fury X 2400 set after being disappointed that Kingston did the ol switcharoo on the modules to Microns. I could barely get anything over the spec'd speeds and timings out of these. I had a set of the same sticks on X99 some time ago and they were Hynix modules which clocked very well.

So now with this EVGA kit I'm running XMP and all is working well so far. Timings could be better I suppose, 16-18-18-38. AIDA64 reports the modules to be Samsung. Can I expect anything better out of these?


----------



## sabishiihito

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wholeeo*
> 
> Anyone know a thing or two about this set of sticks?
> 
> EVGA 16GB 2 x 8GB DDR4-3200 PC4-25600 CL16 Desktop Memory Kit
> 
> http://www.microcenter.com/product/459742/16GB_2_x_8GB_DDR4-3200_PC4-25600_CL16_Desktop_Memory_Kit
> 
> I just exchanged a Fury X 2400 set after being disappointed that Kingston did the ol switcharoo on the modules to Microns. I could barely get anything over the spec'd speeds and timings out of these. I had a set of the same sticks on X99 some time ago and they were Hynix modules which clocked very well.
> 
> So now with this EVGA kit I'm running XMP and all is working well so far. Timings could be better I suppose, 16-18-18-38. AIDA64 reports the modules to be Samsung. Can I expect anything better out of these?


They are likely double-sided Samsung E-Die, 3400~3466 is probably where they will max out.


----------



## wholeeo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sabishiihito*
> 
> They are likely double-sided Samsung E-Die, 3400~3466 is probably where they will max out.


You were right. I got 3466 SAT stable at 18-19-19-38-2 @ 1.38v. I was able to get 3600 to boot into Windows but didn't play with it enough to get it SAT stable. At this point I'm wondering if I should just stick with 3200 at trying to score a lower timings.


----------



## lilchronic

just picked up 2x8gb 3733Mhz cl17 and they wont even boot XMP


----------



## Diablosbud

What would you guys suggest as a maximum voltage for DDR4? I think I can run my RAM faster while stable at 1.45V, this kit seems to scale like crazy. I hope to keep this kit for a while, though and don't want to smoke it.

Edit: It seems it will boot at 1.4V with these timings, interesting. Going to see how 8 hours or so of Prime blend with 14GB works before I declare it stable enough. Passed for half an hour so far (I wouldn't be surprised if it failed at 6 hours or something, though







).

Nope, testing 1.425V. I know the RAM is 7 hours 14 GB blend stable at 3500 MHz 14-15-15-35 2T. Trying to get 34 on the last timing and possibly lower the voltage.


----------



## hotrod717

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Diablosbud*
> 
> What would you guys suggest as a maximum voltage for DDR4? I think I can run my RAM faster while stable at 1.45V, this kit seems to scale like crazy. I hope to keep this kit for a while, though and don't want to smoke it.
> 
> Edit: It seems it will boot at 1.4V with these timings, interesting. Going to see how 8 hours or so of Prime blend with 14GB works before I declare it stable enough. Passed for half an hour so far (I wouldn't be surprised if it failed at 6 hours or something, though
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ).
> 
> Nope, testing 1.425V. I know the RAM is 7 hours 14 GB blend stable at 3500 MHz 14-15-15-35 2T. Trying to get 34 on the last timing and possibly lower the voltage.


Please don't be offended, but this is not the ram stability thread.


----------



## sensation45

My pny 2800mhz ram xmp 2133 mhz help mainboard p9x79pro thanks




https://store.donanimhaber.com/69/a3/7a/69a37adef22a373fcadf6fa634a10f18.PNG


----------



## sensation45

my pny 2800mhz ram max oc profil 2725 mhz


----------



## sensation45

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sensation45*
> 
> My pny 2800mhz ram xmp 2133 mhz help mainboard p9x79pro thanks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://store.donanimhaber.com/69/a3/7a/69a37adef22a373fcadf6fa634a10f18.PNG
> [


----------



## outofmyheadyo

Now it`s time to see how far these things can go, must say these are some beautiful kits, I also had dominator plats some time ago and I do like the TridentZ better


----------



## Diablosbud

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hotrod717*
> 
> Please don't be offended, but this is not the ram stability thread.


Yeah I know, sorry







. I got a little carried away, I'm a bit obsessive about overclocking sometimes







.


----------



## Johny Boy

What is average VOLTs needed on B-Die to run 4000C12 ?
I am having hard time to make it stable at 15-15-35 @ 1.75V on Ram and [email protected] / [email protected] on i7 6700k.
Board is M8I


----------



## coolhandluke41

^^ I would try 4K c14 14 14 28 2T first ,it's my bread and butter for B-die and efficiency is very good @ similar voltage you running but you need to work on your timings


----------



## Johny Boy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *coolhandluke41*
> 
> ^^ I would try 4K c14 14 14 28 2T first ,it's my bread and butter for B-die and efficiency is very good @ similar voltage you running but you need to work on your timings


Just change those primary ones ? I mean every other thing is on AUTO.
I was able to take screenshot other than that its fully unstable.








And how high can i go on ram Volts for benching on air.


----------



## coolhandluke41

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Johny Boy*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *coolhandluke41*
> 
> ^^ I would try 4K c14 14 14 28 2T first ,it's my bread and butter for B-die and efficiency is very good @ similar voltage you running but you need to work on your timings
> 
> 
> 
> Just change those primary ones ? I mean every other thing is on AUTO.
> I was able to take screenshot other than that its fully unstable.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And how high can i go on ram Volts for benching on air.
Click to expand...

I sold my M8i but if you can take screenshots from bios (memory settings-all of them ) I might be able to help


----------



## Johny Boy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *coolhandluke41*
> 
> I sold my M8i but if you can take screenshots from bios (memory settings-all of them ) I might be able to help


Here it is.


----------



## coolhandluke41

try this Johny


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## Johny Boy

Giving memory management BSOD, I think dram [email protected] is low ..

Edit :
Ok set all the values exactly from your screenshot, getting code 41.
Dram voltage lower than 1.75 ?
Now not able to get in OS.


----------



## coolhandluke41

might be to much ,try to lower it (1.7~1.73v) once you get in to OS take a screene with timings


----------



## Johny Boy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *coolhandluke41*
> 
> might be to much ,try to lower it (1.7~1.73v) once you get in to OS take a screene with timings


Hi tried many different timings, VCCIO/VSA on AUTO.
It took 1.9-1.95V to take following screen, for first two timings shots i was just able to take them before crashing, third timing is stable @1.74V


----------



## coolhandluke41

if you can't do 4Kc14 14 28 2T try Memory Mode Auto or Mode 1 ..try swapping DIMM's (load optimized default settings and try 4K profile in memory pre-sets )

this looks ok,try this (adjust only DDRV -SA/IO auto /Memory Mode Auto for 15's or Mode2 for 12's in thirds)


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## Lays

Had some fun tonight with "userbenchmark", saw some guys on another forum using it to compare stuff, so I installed windows 7 really fast with maxmem 1GB to do some goofing around lol

Got a decent run at 4133 12-12-12-28 1t 51/51 rtl 7/6 iol, need lots of volts for it though! Been ages since I did any benchmarking since I quit HWBOT.



http://www.userbenchmark.com/UserRun/1922545


----------



## lilchronic

I just got a 3600Mhz cl16 kit in today. Got up to 3866Mhz cl12 @ 1.85v to pass super pi 32m but 4000Mhz did not, kept failing around the 7th iteration with 1.9-1.93v any more and it would start failing faster.

Should i be setting maxmem to 1GB? Is that how everyone else gets 4000Mhz cl12 or is my kit not the best?


----------



## rt123

Of course you need Maxmem with B-die.

Pi is best with around 600-650mb mem on XP.


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rt123*
> 
> Of course you need Maxmem with B-die












Ok cool so far i got up to 3866Mhz cl12 with out maxmem and now i set it to 2GB and just did a run @4000Mhz cl12 1.93v passed.
1.93v DRAM


----------



## sunset1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lays*
> 
> Had some fun tonight with "userbenchmark", saw some guys on another forum using it to compare stuff, so I installed windows 7 really fast with maxmem 1GB to do some goofing around lol
> 
> Got a decent run at 4133 12-12-12-28 1t 51/51 rtl 7/6 iol, need lots of volts for it though! Been ages since I did any benchmarking since I quit HWBOT.
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.userbenchmark.com/UserRun/1922545


So my curse is working .. soon you will be back.. heh heh heh ..


----------



## Johny Boy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *coolhandluke41*
> 
> if you can't do 4Kc14 14 28 2T try Memory Mode Auto or Mode 1 ..try swapping DIMM's (load optimized default settings and try 4K profile in memory pre-sets )
> 
> this looks ok,try this (adjust only DDRV -SA/IO auto /Memory Mode Auto for 15's or Mode2 for 12's in thirds)
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Well tried many timings and settled on 3866C12-12-28-1T @1.95 on BIOS , Its Xtu stable......
My poor rams is not taking volts but gulping it.








Another thing does " TWRPE / TRDPRE / tREFEx9 " being on auto has any effect on performance ?


----------



## sterik01

overclocked my ram for the first time. system wasnt setting it default to 1333 instead of 1600. After I set the correct values I went ahead and OC'ed to 1866.

are my bench mark #'s where they should be for my rig?


----------



## zipper17

My Bios Motherboard seems locked the TRFC timings to 255 max.

is it safe to use "Memtweakit" and set it at beyond 255?


----------



## coolhandluke41

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zipper17*
> 
> My Bios Motherboard seems locked the TRFC timings to 255 max.
> 
> is it safe to use "Memtweakit" and set it at beyond 255?


255 is kinda high ,i'm not sure what type of RAM you have (IC) there but you can look up some of the settings for Ivy in the first few pages of this thread,is it safe ?,yes as long you can run them stable ,that high TRFC should work great for AFR/MFR (IC)..250~320 TRFC


----------



## zipper17

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *coolhandluke41*
> 
> 255 is kinda high ,i'm not sure what type of RAM you have (IC) there but you can look up some of the settings for Ivy in the first few pages of this thread,is it safe ?,yes as long you can run them stable ,that high TRFC should work great for AFR/MFR (IC)..250~320 TRFC


Just bought Team Vulcan 2400MHZ DDR3 16GB kit
but it won't run at all at 2400/2133mhz

Tried VCCIO/VTT as high as 1.2V, 1.150V, 1.075V etc
VCCSA/IMC as high as 1.35V, 1.2V, 1.1V, 1.0V etc
VDIMM 1.65-1.75V {didn't try 1.8V though, afraid for damaging component}
Internal PLL Enabled/Disabled
3570K AT default or 3570K @4.5GHZ
Adjust some random Timings; CL9/CL10-10-10/CL11-11-11/CL12-12-12/CL13, CL 11-13-13-35, etc
It just simply won't Boot/POST with 2400/2133MHZ

btw here is Aida64 report:



My Mobo Only support TRFC timings limited to 255, when Vulcan 2400(1200mhz) seems needs TRFC at 314, and CommandRate @3T.
Is this might be the culprit? I found several problems too in google people with TRFC is limited at 255 on their mobo.

Btw would someone let me know whats your max TRFC in your mobo? and whats your aida64 SPD report looks like? just curious thanks.
if some timings example TRFC locked at certain value in mobo, while RAM need a higher value, would it cause this issue?

Right now I'm Running the Vulcan at 2000MHZ CL 10-12-12-32 2T @1.6, seems fine, fast testing with HCidesign memtest 2048mb ~100coverage no error.
maybe i should look into other Z77 motherboard that compatible with this vulcan 2400 ram.

My old 8GB Vengeance 1600 CL9 could POST with 2133MHZ CL9/10/11 @1.6V just fine, however tried 2400MHZ also the same wont boot.

Btw this review at OCN TZ77XE4 running 2400-2600mhz just fine with Corsair Dominator GT.
http://www.overclock.net/t/1261185/test-for-biostar-tz77xe4-loading-with-core-i7-3770k-overclocking-4-8g


----------



## coolhandluke41

@ zipper17..your mobo is rated for 1066-2600 MHz in dual combination ,I don't get why they locked REF @ 255, makes little sense-should be more ,on the other hand you should be able to run this kit ( I assume it's Hynix based kit ) @ 2133 with this REF (try XMP with lower frequency or 2133 cl 10 12 12 35 2T and 11-13-13-35-2T ..Hynix should scale up to 1.86v),my guess is -one of the modules is wounded or crappy kit/bad timings
-try one module at the time
-you will get much better results and test your IMC at the same time running Samsung based kit ,here is crappy mobo and crappy Samsung http://www.overclock.net/t/1268061/ocn-ram-addict-club-gallery/50#post_18057544

good luck

P.S. I still have this generic kit


----------



## zipper17

For some reason right now, I can boot up with 2133MHZ CL10-12-12-32 2T @1.65V VCCSA/VCCIO auto, paired with 3570K @4.5GHZ, +0.08V, 50% LLC!

Run Prime95 min/max FFT size 864K for about +90minutes, no error, no whea error, max temp 83C. I hope it would stay stable.

1344K = Vcore
448K = Vrin/Input
512-576 = Cache/Uncore
672-720K = VTT
768K = Agent/IMC
800K = Vdimm/Timings
864K = All

Still curious about 2400MHZ, luckily maybe it would boot someday.


----------



## sabishiihito

New B-Die fresh from Taiwan.


----------



## jon666

Windows ten is no good for HWBOT submissions for memory?


----------



## coolhandluke41

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jon666*
> 
> Windows ten is no good for HWBOT submissions for memory?


if you ever wonder what works best for particular bench your best bet is to look up what top scores are submitted with ,Xp x32 is still the best for memory subs


----------



## GtiJason

Something
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jon666*
> 
> Windows ten is no good for HWBOT submissions for memory?


CHL got that right, but to add to this since maybe you had a submission blocked many platforms does not allow Win 10 to be used unless you're running XTU or GpuPi I believe. Skylake is fine to use 10, but Haswell/Devils Canyon is not


----------



## coolhandluke41

GOC







..B-die heaven


----------



## Redwoodz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *coolhandluke41*
> 
> GOC
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ..B-die heaven










White Christmas indeed!


----------



## rt123

OMGGG


----------



## coolhandluke41

*


----------



## GtiJason

OMG, 50 sets of B Die dressed in all white. So beautiful


----------



## coolhandluke41

some mixed B- kits ,Champion is chewing them both np.







,on the side note quad 1777c12 11 is faster then dual 1866c12 11 in 32m,B-die is way more stable on X99 then z170


----------



## Mikecdm

Wish my champion didn't die mysteriously sitting on my shelf.


----------



## coolhandluke41

yeah ,B-die makes this platform shine that's for sure


----------



## rt123

Yay, RGB...!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!









Don't worry, its actually good this time.


----------



## coolhandluke41

what's "actually good this time" ?


----------



## lilchronic

I heard you wont have software to control the lights for a month.


----------



## rt123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *coolhandluke41*
> 
> what's "actually good this time" ?


Most of the OC community (including me) despised the RGB trend that came out at Computex this year on various components. However, in my _personal opinion_, Gskill did RGB right on this RAM, its pretty without being tacky/obnoxious.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> I heard you wont have software to control the lights for a month.


Don't worry, when was the last time Gskill gave you a release period for a kit and it actually came out at that time??? I've been paying close attention since after MFR, and I don't recall that happening even once.

Moral of the story, by the time these hit the shelves, the software will be there (probably).


----------



## coolhandluke41

see what you made me do ..


let see if I can get them run near this numbers on my rig,most likely c9 9 9


----------



## rt123




----------



## sensation45

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *coolhandluke41*
> 
> some mixed B- kits ,Champion is chewing them both np.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ,on the side note quad 1777c12 11 is faster then dual 1866c12 11 in 32m,B-die is way more stable on X99 then z170


. X99 max ram ????


----------



## sensation45

Sandy bridge e max imc memory mhz??? My 2700mhz


----------



## hotrod717

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mikecdm*
> 
> Wish my champion didn't die mysteriously sitting on my shelf.


LOL. I have had 3. Good for a few sessions, fine when taken off, and then dead at startup. Those boards seem to have a short life. Saving grace is amazing results. I know Luke, you've had the same one from launch still going strong.

Side note, last set of good Pi's are dead. Also have a set of Flares that need to go in. What will Gskill most likely send back?


----------



## D13mass

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *coolhandluke41*
> 
> try this Johny
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


1,70 V, are you sure ? I think DDR4 will burn..


----------



## sabishiihito

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *D13mass*
> 
> 1,70 V, are you sure ? I think DDR4 will burn..


I've benched with 2.10v on DDR4 and it hasn't "burned."


----------



## Lays

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sabishiihito*
> 
> I've benched with 2.10v on DDR4 and it hasn't "burned."


Yea I've been to 2.1-2.2v many times, no issues.


----------



## D13mass

I mean for 24/7 use


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *D13mass*
> 
> I mean for 24/7 use


24/7 use ? Best to look over here http://www.overclock.net/t/1569364/official-z170-z270-and-x99-24-7-memory-stability-thread/3550_50#post_25764245


----------



## D13mass

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> 24/7 use ? Best to look over here http://www.overclock.net/t/1569364/official-z170-z270-and-x99-24-7-memory-stability-thread/3550_50#post_25764245


I see







Quote:


> 1.45V, not tested stability.


So, current thread only for benchmarking ?


----------



## coolhandluke41

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *D13mass*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> 24/7 use ? Best to look over here http://www.overclock.net/t/1569364/official-z170-z270-and-x99-24-7-memory-stability-thread/3550_50#post_25764245
> 
> 
> 
> I see
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> 1.45V, not tested stability.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So, current thread only for *benchmarking* ?
Click to expand...

it's more about pushing your RAM to the limits ,all this frequency's/timings posted here are stable in W8.1x32bit and Xpx32bit OS since that particular OS sets maxmem 37xx [email protected] maximum /OS or lower,it's a well knows quirk when it comes to Z170 and B-die in particular,if you need to run this IC stable in W7x64 bit you would need to change your maxmem to say 2000mb and virtual to 2000Mb as well otherwise 2T loose timings is your only option for 64Bit OS,don't ask me why ,it's just the nature of the beast ,on X99 I don't think you will see this behavior ,iirc (z170) 3866c12..1T/16Gb is the limit on W7x64Bit OS and super tight timings so pick your poison wisely
Cheers and have fun clocking your RAM

here is "stability test" @ 4K c14 /1.7v test on 8.1x32bit,I can't set maxmem on this OS over 37xxMb


----------



## D13mass

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *coolhandluke41*
> 
> it's more about pushing your RAM to the limits ,all this frequency's/timings posted here are stable in W8.1x32bit and Xpx32bit OS since that particular OS sets maxmem 37xx [email protected] maximum /OS or lower,it's a well knows quirk when it comes to Z170 and B-die in particular,if you need to run this IC stable in W7x64 bit you would need to change your maxmem to say 2000mb and virtual to 2000Mb as well otherwise 2T loose timings is your only option for 64Bit OS,don't ask me why ,it's just the nature of the beast ,on X99 I don't think you will see this behavior ,iirc (z170) 3866c12..1T/16Gb is the limit on W7x64Bit OS and super tight timings so pick your poison wisely
> Cheers and have fun clocking your RAM
> 
> here is "stability test" @ 4K c14 /1.7v test on 8.1x32bit,I can't set maxmem on this OS over 37xxMb










but now I can get only 2800 16-16-16-36 2T with 1.35V for my Kingston 2x16Gb kit (SPD: 2400 15-15-15-35) on my Win10x64
I could run memory 3000 14-18-18-28 2T but I got black screen during memory test. So stable for 24/7 now only 2800...
And I see all my memory here 32768
Is it important to setup this boot advanced options for system? (sorry for question)


----------



## coolhandluke41

^^^ you need to work on your timings ,too bad I don't have 32gb kit in my possession otherwise I would help you ,you can also try to increase some of the voltages like PCH PLL/VCCIO ..see what works ,memory clocking can be time consuming ,you can post your Voltages and timings ,chances are someone will help


----------



## D13mass

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *coolhandluke41*
> 
> ^^^ you need to work on your timings ,too bad I don't have 32gb kit in my possession otherwise I would help you ,you can also try to increase some of the voltages like PCH PLL/VCCIO ..see what works ,memory clocking can be time consuming ,you can post your Voltages and timings ,chances are someone will help


Thanks for advice and your help!









*1.* For 2800 16-16-16-36 2T
I manually setup
IO = 1.15 V
SA = 1.20 V
ram voltage = 1.35V

And this fully stable in tests and during my work. And right now I`m working with these parameters (motherboard are little bit increased these values)


Bios settings


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!









*2.* For 3000 14-18-18-28 2T
I manually setup IO and SA to auto (try to use motherboard`s help) and this will be
IO = 1.27 V
SA = 1.27 V
ram voltage = 1.40V

And this is unstable during the test and of course will crash during load.

I suppose in second scenario IO and SA equal almost a safety max value. Should I increase it more? Or increase memory voltage.

PS I can share screenshot from bios, but I hope my explanation is pretty clear.


----------



## coolhandluke41

for 24/7 1.55v should be very safe -so you have some room there ,install ASRock timings configuratior from here
https://forums.tweaktown.com/gigabyte/30530-overclocking-programs-system-info-benchmarking-stability-tools.html

this way you can show all timings and RTL's in one screene ,I'm not sure how good is your kit but 3K with lower timings should be doable,same with Z170 MSI.. you might find some B-die pre-sets in memory section

BTW; you Kingston kit is based on *AFR or MFR IC*

AFR reviews here ,check it out

http://oclab.ru/category/ram/


----------



## D13mass

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *coolhandluke41*
> 
> for 24/7 1.55v should be very safe -so you have some room there ,install ASRock timings configuratior from here
> https://forums.tweaktown.com/gigabyte/30530-overclocking-programs-system-info-benchmarking-stability-tools.html
> 
> this way you can show all timings and RTL's in one screene ,I'm not sure how good is your kit but 3K with lower timings should be doable,same with Z170 MSI.. you might find some B-die pre-sets in memory section
> 
> BTW; you Kingston kit is based on *AFR or MFR IC*
> 
> AFR reviews here ,check it out
> 
> http://oclab.ru/category/ram/


Thanks, I installed Asrock tool and about AFR or MFR IC I don`t know where I can check it?


I read articles related to kingston memory, but I am confused by 2 facts: in reviews they used not 1151 socket and voltage for ddr4 = 1.6-1.65 V







(1.6-1.65 Carl, for ddr4, is it really save for 24/7maybe it`s depend on platform, I mean for 2011 or 99 socket it`s OK...)


----------



## BoredErica

Anybody know how Skylake-era ram will hold up on Kaby Lake platform/mobo? I've got 2x8gb 3600 15-15-15 running at 3733 15-15-15 right now and I hope to keep it. The latest Gskill announcements are all garbo timings.

http://www.gskill.com/en/press/view/g-skill-announces-new-ddr4-specifications--for-intel-kaby-lake-platform


----------



## coolhandluke41

@D13mass Kingston doesn't sell B-die (Samsung) only MFR and AFR (both Hynix based IC's ),I didn't realized what you have on hand until I followed you to the other thread

@Darkwizzie as of right now Samsung B-die is still highest prized memory among overclockers both z170 and 270


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *coolhandluke41*
> 
> @D13mass Kingston doesn't sell B-die (Samsung) only MFR and AFR (both Hynix based IC's ),I didn't realized what you have on hand until I followed you to the other thread
> 
> @Darkwizzie as of right now Samsung B-die is still highest prized memory among overclockers both z170 and 270


Sorry, I'm not that familiar with the dies of ram kits. I don't know if F4-3600C15D-16GTZ the die you're mentioning. I remember when we moved on from X99 to being DDR4 to also z170 having DDR4 Gskills came out with Ripjaws 5 from Ripjaws 4, which was optimized to work better for Skylake builds and could clock better. We're not having the same change again, are we?

I don't see many people clocking better than 3733 CAS 15 with sane voltages.


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> Sorry, I'm not that familiar with the dies of ram kits. I don't know if F4-3600C15D-16GTZ the die you're mentioning. I remember when we moved on from X99 to being DDR4 to also z170 having DDR4 Gskills came out with Ripjaws 5 from Ripjaws 4, which was optimized to work better for Skylake builds and could clock better. We're not having the same change again, are we?
> 
> I don't see many people clocking better than 3733 CAS 15 with sane voltages.


They have used the same IC's on haswell and skylake Only thing optimized for different platforms are the XMP profiles. They have updated the IC's though, since first launch. Like Samsung been updating there IC's (E-die D- die and now B- die) and hynix IC's MFR and AFR. .....Not exactly sure on the correct order of those but that's just a refernce.









Yes the 3600 Cl15 kit you have is samsung be die and they just cam out with supposedly higher binned B- die (4266Mhz 19-19-19-xx-2T)


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> They have used the same IC's on haswell and skylake Only thing optimized for different platforms are the XMP profiles. They have updated the IC's though, since first launch. Like Samsung been updating there IC's (E-die D- die and now B- die) and hynix IC's MFR and AFR. .....Not exactly sure on the correct order of those but that's just a refernce.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes the 3600 Cl15 kit you have is samsung be die and they just cam out with supposedly higher binned B- die (4266Mhz 19-19-19-xx-2T)


I'm too lazy to pull out my ram sticks and check the sticker. Even if I could redo the choice today I'm not sure I would pick the 4266 c19. It just strikes me as a worse balance of frequency and timings compared to 3600 c15. (I'm basing it off of the rough math of frequency divided by cas.) Plus, 4266 is a very high frequency and overclocks with it are more prone to hitting problems with IMC.

My photo of my ram sticks have the stick facing the other way, such that the stickers weren't in the shot.


----------



## coolhandluke41

^^^ this are most likely B-die based Samsung ,similar to the kits I binned few months ago
http://ocxtreme.net/viewtopic.php?f=8&t=35

both are 3600c15 1.35v


----------



## coolhandluke41

while waiting for KBL..out of boredom


----------



## lilchronic

Mine should be here tomorrow


----------



## hotrod717

$30. Slightly ironic that 2-3 years ago these would have been a real find. I still think they are, but not relevant today.
Brand new. Package tore when i gingerly opened them and not a finger print, really no marks whatsoever on fingers or any part of these. Feel slightly vindicated for selling those black pcb cl7 ripjaws on ebay, a couple years ago, for $45.(if they perform)







"brian".


----------



## Celcius

I'm running this ram: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820232217


Can anyone confirm if the tRFC = 560 clocks is normal? I'm using the XMP profile and running the ram at it's rated settings. Thanks


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Celcius*
> 
> I'm running this ram: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820232217
> 
> 
> Can anyone confirm if the tRFC = 560 clocks is normal? I'm using the XMP profile and running the ram at it's rated settings. Thanks


Yeah. Here is mine with xmp setting on x99.


----------



## Celcius

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> Yeah. Here is mine with xmp setting on x99.


Awesome, thanks!


----------



## MIXEDGREENS

I just wanted to throw out a thank you to too many of you to remember. This thread has proven invaluable in my RAM OCing efforts.

I'm extremely late to the party, but better late than never. Took 2x8 gB of some g.skill 1600 9-9-9-24 to 2800 11-14-14-27. 4gbit BFR I believe.

Months and months of tuning have earned me the highest XTU score in rookie league for a 4690k. 64th overall highest XTU score for a 4690k, which isn't bad considering my trash core is thermally limited at 4.6ghz.


----------



## coolhandluke41

^^^


----------



## hotrod717

Can anyone tell me if Corsair truly binned PSC memory like gskill back in the day? I have not seen any high speed low latency dominator sets with PSC memory in comparison with gskill pis and flares.


----------



## GtiJason

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hotrod717*
> 
> Can anyone tell me if Corsair truly binned PSC memory like gskill back in the day? I have not seen any high speed low latency dominator sets with PSC memory in comparison with gskill pis and flares.


They have a few very high xmp rated kits, but G.Skill scaled better
GTX1's 2333MHz using low timings of 9-11-9-27
GTX3 -2400 at 9-11-9-27
GTX4 2533 9-11-10-30
I believe they even had a 2600mhz PSC X kit


----------



## coolhandluke41

"back in the days" ..Corsair had a fair amount of some of the best Hypers and PSC was bread and butter for G.Skill especially Pi series


----------



## hotrod717

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GtiJason*
> 
> They have a few very high xmp rated kits, but G.Skill scaled better
> GTX1's 2333MHz using low timings of 9-11-9-27
> GTX3 -2400 at 9-11-9-27
> GTX4 2533 9-11-10-30
> I believe they even had a 2600mhz PSC X kit


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *coolhandluke41*
> 
> "back in the days" ..Corsair had a fair amount of some of the best Hypers and PSC was bread and butter for G.Skill especially Pi series


Thanks for the feedback. Ive burned my best psc and on the hunt. Have yet to see corsair retail stock profile above 2000mhz w/ psc. Rare?


----------



## coolhandluke41

^^ what kit are you looking for ..maybe I can help


----------



## hotrod717

V7.1. Is there a particular version that seems better. Ton of 1866c8 and 2000c9's i keep seeing. Not familiar with psc other gskill. Really just looking for a kit of set it and forget it like this - http://hwbot.org/submission/2737051_hotrod717_cinebench___r15_core_i7_3930k_1421_cb.


----------



## coolhandluke41

I think I have this kit but I removed the spreaders ,was notified few days ago about this kit (Elpida) which is pretty good
http://www.ebay.com/itm/262805840906?ul_noapp=true


----------



## GtiJason

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *coolhandluke41*
> 
> I think I have this kit but I removed the spreaders ,was notified few days ago about this kit (Elpida) which is pretty good
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/262805840906?ul_noapp=true


Hey now, I'm the highest bidder at $21.50 right now







Those are BBSE if you want them go for it, I only bid on ddr3 because it's a sickness of mine. Just got quad kit of psc flares, nothing special 2600c8 probably all they do as 2666 didn't boot first try so I gave up. Already have several golden kits psc mainly g.skill but 4 sticks of patriots Sec 5's that are solid cold. Ebay almost always has 2000/2133 bin Dom gt's but overpriced, here's a few

http://www.ebay.com/itm/CORSAIR-DOMINATOR-GT-6GB-3-x-2GB-240-Pin-CL8-DDR3-2000-Desktop-Memory/272459646431?_trksid=p2047675.c100009.m1982&_trkparms=aid%3D888007%26algo%3DDISC.MBE%26ao%3D1%26asc%3D40778%26meid%3Db152ee055ef04d06acd1e73a705158a0%26pid%3D100009%26rk%3D2%26rkt%3D2%26sd%3D262805840906

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Corsair-Dominator-GT-DDR3-CMT6GX3M3A2000C8-6GB-3x2Gb-/272500923499?hash=item3f72521c6b:gkYAAOSw-0xYU-VE

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Corsair-Dominator-GT-DDR3-2x2GB-2133MHz-CMT4GX3M2A2133C9-RAM/182402862075?_trksid=p2047675.c100009.m1982&_trkparms=aid%3D888007%26algo%3DDISC.MBE%26ao%3D1%26asc%3D40778%26meid%3Dc8f541a013834c7ca04143659069ab55%26pid%3D100009%26rk%3D1%26rkt%3D2%26sd%3D272500923499


----------



## hotrod717

Lol. We are all looking at the same kits. I have several BBSE kits and I passed on that 1866 flare kit when I first saw them. Definitely a shared sickness.
I'm looking for psc in particular. Hopefully get lucky and chance into some decent ones.


----------



## coolhandluke41

ebay is fine but you have to be lucky to find the real gems ,they are hard to come by ..out of all the kits I own Flare is the best on air and BBSE and 2K c6 are by far the best on cold


----------



## hotrod717

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *coolhandluke41*
> 
> ebay is fine but you have to be lucky to find the real gems ,they are hard to come by ..out of all the kits I own Flare is the best on air and BBSE and 2K c6 are by far the best on cold


Agreed. I got real lucky on flares and paid a premium for the 2200c7 pis. Love to try a set of c7 turbulance II's. Havent seen a set of those in a long time.


----------



## coolhandluke41

Op updated with very good Xp for SuperPi if anyone is interested


Spoiler: BarbonetOC -Xp



https://barbonenet.wordpress.com/2016/11/12/windows-xp-for-superpi/



Edit ;OS will work in IDE or AHCI mode


----------



## coolhandluke41

Z270X-Gaming SOC-CF testing


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *coolhandluke41*
> 
> Z270X-Gaming SOC-CF testing


That a retail board?


----------



## coolhandluke41

^^ES..should hit the retail any day now


----------



## coolhandluke41

Z270X-Gaming SOC-CF part 2.-.finish air testing ,will give it a cold splash soon ,..board is very interesting with a ton of cool futures,it's not a two dimmer like I hoped but for 3D it
should do well ,bios are little cheeze but work very well ,memory clocking -not for faint hearted.








.once you learn how the board trains it's very predictable ,here are few higher
clock /low V/stability screens
Note;tested on virgin bios
W7x64
http://abload.de/image.php?img=2001spivhujf.jpg

http://abload.de/image.php?img=c1918jlunv.png


----------



## czin125

4002mhz 12-12-12-28-240-2T on air with a fan blowing on it or LN2? volts?


----------



## coolhandluke41

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *czin125*
> 
> 4002mhz 12-12-12-28-240-2T on air with a fan blowing on it or LN2? volts?


all my latest tests were done on air ,I always include picture for this very reason


----------



## funsoul

Hi Folks!

Happy 2017 ram meisters!

Anyone have good binning settings for hypers and bbse on z97 (using an ocf)? It's tough shooting blind :/

Quick test of one stick of dominator 2000c7 with the hyper profile, gets to windows at 2400 8-8-8-25 1T at default volts. Takes about 1.72v to get into windows with the same timings but at 2500. Trying to see if I can get spi32 to pass but getting bsods at 1.80, 1.82. Completes pass 7 at 1.75v before dying. 1.73 it fails after pass 2. I also know next to nothing about hypers







What kind of voltages can people generally run them? I know most of my pi's hate anything over about 1.88v.

On the board, have sa/io/.. at +0.25, +.025, +0.25...everything else is more or less default.

Any guidance would be very much appreciated.

TIA!!

Passed spi32 at same timings with 1.68v @ 2400


Update 2: Couldn't get it to pass spi32 at 2500 (with same timings as above). Tried up to 1.88v, no go. Did get the system to get into windows at 2400 7-7-7 (all other timings/subtimings same as in above pic) but it needed 1.88v and wouldn't pass spi with 1.90v (the max I tried). Got 2600 9-9-9 (all else on auto) to get into windows with 1.82v but nothing I tried voltage-wise (1.68-1.88v) got it spi32 stable.


----------



## czin125

http://www.pcpop.com/doc/2/2567/2567622.shtml
It's from March 11, 2016

4133 16-16-16-36 @1.45v

Do you think you could try this?


----------



## funsoul

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *funsoul*
> 
> Hi Folks!
> 
> Happy 2017 ram meisters!
> 
> Anyone have good binning settings for hypers and bbse on z97 (using an ocf)? It's tough shooting blind :/
> 
> Quick test of one stick of dominator 2000c7 with the hyper profile, gets to windows at 2400 8-8-8-25 1T at default volts. Takes about 1.72v to get into windows with the same timings but at 2500. Trying to see if I can get spi32 to pass but getting bsods at 1.80, 1.82. Completes pass 7 at 1.75v before dying. 1.73 it fails after pass 2. I also know next to nothing about hypers
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What kind of voltages can people generally run them? I know most of my pi's hate anything over about 1.88v.
> 
> On the board, have sa/io/.. at +0.25, +.025, +0.25...everything else is more or less default.
> 
> Any guidance would be very much appreciated.
> 
> TIA!!
> 
> Passed spi32 at same timings with 1.68v @ 2400
> 
> 
> Update 2: Couldn't get it to pass spi32 at 2500 (with same timings as above). Tried up to 1.88v, no go. Did get the system to get into windows at 2400 7-7-7 (all other timings/subtimings same as in above pic) but it needed 1.88v and wouldn't pass spi with 1.90v (the max I tried). Got 2600 9-9-9 (all else on auto) to get into windows with 1.82v but nothing I tried voltage-wise (1.68-1.88v) got it spi32 stable.


Apologies for not doing my homework before asking my question







This is a great page to help figure out what timings to try for all kinds of sticks.

Now my remaining (and hopefully not too dumb) question....what are considered to be awesome and average voltages for bbse, psc and hypers at 2133-2200? For example...with bbse, am shooting for 2133 (atm, 2200 to follow) 7-9-6-18-1...at what voltages (for any sticks that pass spi32) would these be considered gems? How about average/meh?

Thanks again (and, again, humble apologies for asking questions I should've easily found)


----------



## GtiJason

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *funsoul*
> 
> Apologies for not doing my homework before asking my question
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is a great page to help figure out what timings to try for all kinds of sticks.
> 
> Now my remaining (and hopefully not too dumb) question....what are considered to be awesome and average voltages for bbse, psc and hypers at 2133-2200? For example...with bbse, am shooting for 2133 (atm, 2200 to follow) 7-9-6-18-1...at what voltages (for any sticks that pass spi32) would these be considered gems? How about average/meh?
> 
> Thanks again (and, again, humble apologies for asking questions I should've easily found)


One of the better places for checking out timings based upon IC and platform is here

http://www.xtremesystems.org/forums/showthread.php?286315-SuperPi32m-5GHz-amp-4GHz-Haswell-All-Out-Challenge!

http://www.xtremesystems.org/forums/showthread.php?289033-SuperPi32m-5GHz-amp-4GHz-Z97-Haswell-(-Refresh-)-All-Out-Challenge!

http://www.xtremesystems.org/forums/forumdisplay.php?165-Xtreme-Pi


----------



## Dwofzz

Hi guys! I'm in the need of guidelines to a good set of secondary timings for my DDR4 3400 MHz Dominators! Cheers


----------



## coolhandluke41

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *czin125*
> 
> http://www.pcpop.com/doc/2/2567/2567622.shtml
> It's from March 11, 2016
> 
> 4133 16-16-16-36 @1.45v
> 
> Do you think you could try this?


Sorry for the late response I missed you replay and on top of it I'm waiting for my chip replacement ,will test again soon


----------



## Lima-PT

hi ,guys today i bring my ddr3 1600 mhz 9/9/9-24 ram ,G.skill
So my question is , if this is psc, hyk0 , elpida, bbse .
here are some links off what my memory is capable .



http://imgur.com/2ksyb

 please view all images.

Hope someone can help me. thumb.gif

Regards

Lima-PT


----------



## GtiJason

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lima-PT*
> 
> hi ,guys today i bring my ddr3 1600 mhz 9/9/9-24 ram ,G.skill
> So my question is , if this is psc, hyk0 , elpida, bbse .
> here are some links off what my memory is capable .
> 
> 
> 
> http://imgur.com/2ksyb
> 
> please view all images.
> 
> Hope someone can help me. thumb.gif
> 
> Regards
> 
> Lima-PT


None of the above. These mems are Hynix bfr or cfr I believe. I have dual sided (2x8gb) version of these, G.Skill Snipers. They are one of the only kits I own that are "daily" use since they are kind of crappy clockers.



http://imgur.com/e2WHJ


----------



## Lima-PT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GtiJason*
> 
> None of the above. These mems are Hynix bfr or cfr I believe. I have dual sided (2x8gb) version of these, G.Skill Snipers. They are one of the only kits I own that are "daily" use since they are kind of crappy clockers.
> 
> 
> 
> http://imgur.com/e2WHJ


hi ,thanks


----------



## nrpeyton

Hi guys,

I'm coming across *from* the AMD platform with a new build I'm planning.

So a bit of a newb with all this DDR4 and Samsung B DIE stuff.

*Already discussed the following question* with someone on another forum:

With the Z270 APEX mobo (which I'm almost sold on).

Would I be better grabbing a 3600 CS 16 kit and manually tuning it to 4133 CS 19
Or just buying the 4133 CS 19 kit?

The question was kindly answered as follows:

"I'm quite sure most 3600 CS 16 kits will be able to hit 4133 at CS 19".

So! before I go off now and _search_ for my new RAM; I was directed here (to *this* thread so that I might ask this *last* question):

If there's two kits available:

a 3600 CS 16
and a
3600 CS 17
And the CS 17's cheaper...
--can I still get 4133/4266 e.t.c on the CS 17 kit?
--or is the CS 16 still recommended?

*OR - IN OTHER WORDS:*
*Are the 3600 CS 17 kits still Samsung B die.. ? or is B die limited to 3600 CS 15/16?*

(Thank you; & I appreciate any steer someone can provide). I hope you "get" what I'm trying to ascertain. (I've explained it best I can).

Thanks again  I am coming across *from* AMD 

Nick Peyton


----------



## coolhandluke41

^^^
all 8Gb per module should be B-die ,if I were you I would stick to lower CL denomination=chances are it's higher bin IC, some memory makers use Automatic IC binning process so when it comes to B-die this days I would only recommend good old fashion manual sample like the one below,they should do well for what you like to achieve ,good luck

https://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?item=N82E16820313618


----------



## nrpeyton

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *coolhandluke41*
> 
> ^^^
> all 8Gb per module should be B-die ,if I were you I would stick to lower CL denomination=chances are it's higher bin IC, some memory makers use Automatic IC binning process so when it comes to B-die this days I would only recommend good old fashion manual sample like the one below,they should do well for what you like to achieve ,good luck
> 
> https://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?item=N82E16820313618


Thanks for your reply.

What about this one: ?
https://www.lambda-tek.com/shop/?region=GB&prodID=B2678793


----------



## GtiJason

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nrpeyton*
> 
> Hi guys,
> 
> I'm coming across *from* the AMD platform with a new build I'm planning.
> 
> *OR - IN OTHER WORDS:*
> *Are the 3600 CS 17 kits still Samsung B die.. ? or is B die limited to 3600 CS 15/16?*
> 
> (Thank you; & I appreciate any steer someone can provide). I hope you "get" what I'm trying to ascertain. (I've explained it best I can).
> 
> Thanks again  I am coming across *from* AMD
> 
> Nick Peyton


Yes the 2x8gb 3600c17 kits are B Die and have an equal chance of overclocking as high as any other kit. In fact some of the strongest ic's came from these kits. 4000c19 should be doable but I'd aim for 4000c18 or 17. 4000c19 isnt really impoving your performance and therefor I'd not even consider it overclocking.


----------



## GtiJason

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nrpeyton*
> 
> Thanks for your reply.
> 
> What about this one: ?
> https://www.lambda-tek.com/shop/?region=GB&prodID=B2678793


Yes, B Die and I have 3600c16's myself. love em


----------



## coolhandluke41

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nrpeyton*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *coolhandluke41*
> 
> ^^^
> all 8Gb per module should be B-die ,if I were you I would stick to lower CL denomination=chances are it's higher bin IC, some memory makers use Automatic IC binning process so when it comes to B-die this days I would only recommend good old fashion manual sample like the one below,they should do well for what you like to achieve ,good luck
> 
> https://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?item=N82E16820313618
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for your reply.
> 
> What about this one: ?
> https://www.lambda-tek.com/shop/?region=GB&prodID=B2678793
Click to expand...

oh I didn't realized you were shopping in Europe ,that 3600 c16 kit you linked is crap-shoot ,try this place (UK based)
https://www.overclockers.co.uk/pc-components/memory/ddr4/ddr4-3866-mhz


----------



## jon666

So what is the sweet spot for DDR4 on Ryzen? Focus on frequency, then figure out timings?


----------



## meRlinXAT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jon666*
> 
> So what is the sweet spot for DDR4 on Ryzen? Focus on frequency, then figure out timings?


yes... 3000 dual rank ~cl16 or 3200 single rank ~cl14... for "normal" users/gamers, 2666
but there are a lot of discussions... few benchmarks show that above 3000 is not much to gain - at least nothing relevant for games/work ... just some benchmarks look better


----------



## mouacyk

Had to put 2x8GB into another machine, so now re-tuning 2x8GB for 1T. Took a few weeks and re-searching of secondary and tertiary timings, but finally achieved the following, without any increases to SA/IO or VDIMM (stock 1.65v). I don't use 2933 for 24/7 because it requires 1.25v SA to even boot.


Did notice that a fan was absolutely required to be blowing on top of the modules, otherwise they start to throw errors around 5 minutes and the shield gets hot, even at just 1.65v.

Still have to run through GSAT for about 16hours to match HCI, but kind of scared... GSAT is so much tougher especially on a fresh Linux boot and testing around 95% of RAM.


----------



## Lima-PT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mouacyk*
> 
> Had to put 2x8GB into another machine, so now re-tuning 2x8GB for 1T. Took a few weeks and re-searching of secondary and tertiary timings, but finally achieved the following, without any increases to SA/IO or VDIMM (stock 1.65v). I don't use 2933 for 24/7 because it requires 1.25v SA to even boot.
> 
> 
> Did notice that a fan was absolutely required to be blowing on top of the modules, otherwise they start to throw errors around 5 minutes and the shield gets hot, even at just 1.65v.
> 
> Still have to run through GSAT for about 16hours to match HCI, but kind of scared... GSAT is so much tougher especially on a fresh Linux boot and testing around 95% of RAM.


wow, you need a fan in top off rams too make them boot? ,i advise you to get another kit , that´s never happened to me. (my g.skill kit ddr3 1600 mhz boots at 2933 with 1.8v and io/sa at 1.15 , and don´t get that hot ).

Good luck


----------



## mouacyk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lima-PT*
> 
> wow, you need a fan in top off rams too make them boot? ,i advise you to get another kit , that´s never happened to me. (my g.skill kit ddr3 1600 mhz boots at 2933 with 1.8v and io/sa at 1.15 , and don´t get that hot ).
> 
> Good luck


Oh no I'm not getting another kit. Just saying these stable tight timings are extremely sensitive to temperature.


----------



## Lima-PT

oh ,ok ,men , like i said before ,that´s "new" too me.

Edit: ddr3 1600mhz 2x4 gb kit

Oc at 2800mhz 13/14/14-40 what do you think its mfr chip ?

Haswell i5 4690k @ 4.0 ghz


----------



## TheBloodEagle

This is incredibly lame in comparison but it's my first time bothering to change anything with RAM.

I recently upped mine to Crucial's Ballistix Tactical Tracers because I've always wanted the LED activity lights (lame I know). I went from 16gb 4x4 1600Mhz (G.Skill Ripjaws) to now 32gb 4x8 ; overkill but will be a node in my server rack once I do a new build. The 8x4 kits aren't available at 1866, only 1600. I went for 1866 and a bit more. So here's my results.

*Original 1600Mhz*



*Auto 1866Mhz*



*
Manual 1866Mhz
*



Then got a bit more bold and tried 2133Mhz.

*Auto 2133Mhz*



*Manual 2133Mhz*



Seems stable on my short stress test. Eeek. I tried even lower timings but crashed. 8-8-8-24 was boot crash. 9-9-9-27 booted but crashed later and similar combinations let to actually worse latency in bench. So, there's that for now. Super noob, super unprofessional.


----------



## jon666

32 GB on an ivy at those timings. Looks solid to me.


----------



## TheBloodEagle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jon666*
> 
> 32 GB on an ivy at those timings. Looks solid to me.


Appreciate the comment.


----------



## coolhandluke41




----------



## GtiJason

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *coolhandluke41*


So 4200c19 8 x 8gb only huh, anyone got $1000 usd I can loan


----------



## coolhandluke41

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GtiJason*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *coolhandluke41*
> 
> ]
> 
> 
> 
> So 4200c19 8 x 8gb only huh, anyone got $1000 usd I can loan
Click to expand...

I was going to get quad kit anyway ,but yeah hopefully they will have 8Gbx2 available (most likely crappier bins)..this platform will be pricey no doubt ,the lack of top tier (18 core ) CPU is pathetic..you basically have to get 10 core now and get owned in like two months when 18 core will pop..kinda makes me want get Threadripper


----------



## kevindd992002

I'm building a new system with a 7700K CPU, so x270 motherboard (not sure which one yet), and I need some suggestions about 16GB DDR4 RAM kits. Is G.Skill pretty much the go to RAM for me? And which one do I specifically get? Trident Z?


----------



## Kimir

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kevindd992002*
> 
> I'm building a new system with a 7700K CPU, so x270 motherboard (not sure which one yet), and I need some suggestions about 16GB DDR4 RAM kits. Is G.Skill pretty much the go to RAM for me? And which one do I specifically get? Trident Z?


Yes, any G.SKILL 8GB stick with 3200C14-14-14 is pretty much plug, set and play.
https://www.gskill.com/en/finder?cat=31&series=0&prop_2=16GB+%288GBx2%29&prop_6=0&prop_3=0&prop_1=0&prop_4=14-14-14-34-2N&p=1


----------



## kevindd992002

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kimir*
> 
> Yes, any G.SKILL 8GB stick with 3200C14-14-14 is pretty much plug, set and play.
> https://www.gskill.com/en/finder?cat=31&series=0&prop_2=16GB+%288GBx2%29&prop_6=0&prop_3=0&prop_1=0&prop_4=14-14-14-34-2N&p=1


Ok. If I go one notch up (3600MHz), would that still be practical where prices don't come way too expensive for the performance offered by that speed? I don't mind overclocking (not plug and play) as long as I'm getting value for my money. I'm reading that there are differences between gameplay fps with DDR4 between the different RAM speeds and this time around it is kinda significant (as opposed to DDR3). There was an article with different game fps results regarding this, I just forgot where it was posted in OCN. I'll be using a 7700K with a GTX 1080Ti so I'm pushing for max fps.

And are these all B-dies?


----------



## Kimir

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kevindd992002*
> 
> Ok. If I go one notch up (3600MHz), would that still be practical where prices don't come way too expensive for the performance offered by that speed? I don't mind overclocking (not plug and play) as long as I'm getting value for my money. I'm reading that there are differences between gameplay fps with DDR4 between the different RAM speeds and this time around it is kinda significant (as opposed to DDR3). There was an article with different game fps results regarding this, I just forgot where it was posted in OCN. I'll be using a 7700K with a GTX 1080Ti so I'm pushing for max fps.
> 
> And are these all B-dies?


All the 3200 C14-14-14 are B-die, yes. I haven't followed much on higher than that because I'm on Haswell-E, I've read BW-E users with the 3600C15-15-15, those are B-die aswell.
You can go on much faster speed on a 7700K, like the 4266Mhz.
Don't know if the price will justify the performance. You can look at this Intel ddr4 stability thread to see what was chosen for daily usage.
Here is more about overclocking and doing record than stability/gaming recommendation.


----------



## kevindd992002

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kimir*
> 
> All the 3200 C14-14-14 are B-die, yes. I haven't followed much on higher than that because I'm on Haswell-E, I've read BW-E users with the 3600C15-15-15, those are B-die aswell.
> You can go on much faster speed on a 7700K, like the 4266Mhz.
> Don't know if the price will justify the performance. You can look at this Intel ddr4 stability thread to see what was chosen for daily usage.
> Here is more about overclocking and doing record than stability/gaming recommendation.


Thanks but I'm looking for overclocking the RAM so I guess I'm the right thread, right? It seems to me that 3200MHz is kinda the average "go-to" RAM for the 7700K but like you said I can go higher. I hope someone can chime in with experience with the 7700K.


----------



## Kimir

The 3200C14 are overclok-able, haven't you seen moorhen2 in the stability thread, he's using TZ 3200C14 @ 4133C18 just fine.








You shouldn't just go and ask your question, look at the chart in OP and read some posts from user with 7700K, then you can make your decision.


----------



## kevindd992002

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kimir*
> 
> The 3200C14 are overclok-able, haven't you seen moorhen2 in the stability thread, he's using TZ 3200C14 @ 4133C18 just fine.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You shouldn't just go and ask your question, look at the chart in OP and read some posts from user with 7700K, then you can make your decision.


I just checked the chart. Where does it say that he was using 3200C14? I thought that chart is not for overclocked results? I can only see 3866 results from moorhen2.


----------



## Kimir

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kevindd992002*
> 
> I just checked the chart. Where does it say that he was using 3200C14? I thought that chart is not for overclocked results? I can only see 3866 results from moorhen2.


It's any results as long as it's stable (per the requirement of the thread).
He stated a few posts before yours that he is using 3200c14 model and his 4133 result just haven't been added yet.








Even my entry in 3200 is overclocked in a way, being at c13 instead of c14.


----------



## kevindd992002

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kimir*
> 
> It's any results as long as it's stable (per the requirement of the thread).
> He stated a few posts before yours that he is using 3200c14 model and his 4133 result just haven't been added yet.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Even my entry in 3200 is overclocked in a way, being at c13 instead of c14.


Ok, so it now but he specifically says that he doesn't want to do a stability test with 4133.


----------



## Kimir

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kevindd992002*
> 
> Ok, so it now but he specifically says that he doesn't want to do a stability test with 4133.


Yet he did.
http://www.overclock.net/t/1569364/official-intel-ddr4-24-7-memory-stability-thread/4500#post_26184467


----------



## kevindd992002

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kimir*
> 
> Yet he did.
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1569364/official-intel-ddr4-24-7-memory-stability-thread/4500#post_26184467


Ok, got it. Thanks. I guess my choice just boils down to either 3200CL14 ($182.99), 3200CL15 ($172.99), 3600CL15 ($220.99), or 3600CL16 ($196.99). And it's kinda really hard to decide which of these to buy.


----------



## Kimir

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kevindd992002*
> 
> Ok, got it. Thanks. I guess my choice just boils down to either 3200CL14 ($182.99), 3200CL15 ($172.99), 3600CL15 ($220.99), or 3600CL16 ($196.99). And it's kinda really hard to decide which of these to buy.


Avoid the 3200c15 and 3600c16, with the other two you can't go wrong. Better to start with the better bin, right?
In the end, it will be the lottery on your CPU IMC and how far the ram can be pushed (and how comfortable you are with the different voltage rails).


----------



## kevindd992002

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kimir*
> 
> Avoid the 3200c15 and 3600c16, with the other two you can't go wrong. Better to start with the better bin, right?
> In the end, it will be the lottery on your CPU IMC and how far the ram can be pushed (and how comfortable you are with the different voltage rails).


Why do you recommend avoiding those two? I was under the impression that the speed is more important than latency nowadays.

Yes, I agree to start with the better bin and just leave the rest with lottery


----------



## MrBreeze

Posting for anyone who hasn't already seen this, very useful subreddit for finding B-die kits:


__
https://www.reddit.com/r/62vp2g/clearing_up_any_samsung_bdie_confusion_eg_on/%5B/URL
 Folks here and on the bench team have binned B-die kits from 3000 C14 up to 4000+ and it seems like there's a lot of variability. A higher rating kit may do better but may do very poorly and is not worth the money if you are OC'ing for gaming. You will likely do just as well getting a 3000 C14 kit and saving your money. I doubt you will find any meaningful difference in game performance over 3200 anyway.


----------



## kevindd992002

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrBreeze*
> 
> Posting for anyone who hasn't already seen this, very useful subreddit for finding B-die kits:
> 
> 
> __
> https://www.reddit.com/r/62vp2g/clearing_up_any_samsung_bdie_confusion_eg_on/%5B/URL
> Folks here and on the bench team have binned B-die kits from 3000 C14 up to 4000+ and it seems like there's a lot of variability. A higher rating kit may do better but may do very poorly and is not worth the money if you are OC'ing for gaming. You will likely do just as well getting a 3000 C14 kit and saving your money. I doubt you will find any meaningful difference in game performance over 3200 anyway.


Gotcha. So with a 3000 C14, there's a chance that I can get even past the 3600 C15 kit if I'm lucky?

EDIT:

This is interesting. Look at the prices:

G.SKILL TridentZ Series 16GB (2 x 8GB) 288-Pin DDR4 SDRAM DDR4 3200 (PC4 25600) Desktop Memory Model F4-3200C14D-16GTZ -> *$182.99*

G.SKILL TridentZ Series 16GB (2 x 8GB) 288-Pin DDR4 SDRAM DDR4 3000 (PC4 24000) Intel Z170 Platform Desktop -> *$210.91*

So apparently, the 3000MHz is more expensive than the 3200MHz so that's why the 3200C14 is the sweet spot for most.


----------



## MrBreeze

Jeebus DDR4 prices are crazy right now. You can do even better with Ripjaws, exactly the same sticks with less fancy heat spreaders for $168.

https://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820232213

And yes, you may do very well. I have a 3200 C14 TridentZ kit that will do 3866 12-12-12-28 1T at 1.86V.


----------



## kevindd992002

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrBreeze*
> 
> Jeebus DDR4 prices are crazy right now. You can do even better with Ripjaws, exactly the same sticks with less fancy heat spreaders for $168.
> 
> https://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820232213
> 
> And yes, you may do very well. I have a 3200 C14 TridentZ kit that will do 3866 12-12-12-28 1T at 1.86V.


I think I'll be getting 3200 C14. The F4-3200C14D-16GVK is $177 so I think I'd go with the $182.99 Trident Z version of it


----------



## QSS-5

Hello what desktop RAM overclocking tools can i use?

Intel i3
Msi z270 motherboard

Does asrock timings configuration work?


----------



## Lima-PT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *QSS-5*
> 
> Hello what desktop RAM overclocking tools can i use?
> 
> Intel i3
> Msi z270 motherboard
> 
> Does asrock timings configuration work?


hi, @Qss-5 , asrock timmings configurator should work just fine.


----------



## GtiJason

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *QSS-5*
> 
> Hello what desktop RAM overclocking tools can i use?
> 
> Intel i3
> Msi z270 motherboard
> 
> Does asrock timings configuration work?


Sure, but you can not change timings in Windows. Must be done from bios, you can raise bclk in windows tho, which in turn raises ram frequency.
Here's a few links to get you started

ASRock Timing Configurator v4.0.3
http://hwbotdownloads.s3.amazonaws.com/downloads/tools/Z170/ASRock/TimingConfigurator%28v4.0.3%29.zip

MSI Command Center Memory v1.0.0.12
http://downloads.hwbot.org/downloads/tools/Z170/MSI/CCL%20Memory%201.0.0.12.zip

MSI Command Center Lite
http://downloads.hwbot.org/downloads/tools/Z170/MSI/Command%20Center%20Lite_BIOS-T0P.zip

MSI Intel Extreme Tuning Utility
http://downloads.hwbot.org/downloads/tools/Z170/MSI/extreme_tuning_skl_6.0.2.101.zip


----------



## cstkl1

Is there a higher binned bdies or is this something else??


----------



## cstkl1

The utter useless 3600c16 kit

3800mhz [email protected] 1.3v tREF 15.6uS


----------



## Spork13

I'm still on z97 / Haswell - so DDR3 for me.
Recently upgraded from 4 x 4gb to 4 x 8gb of this lovely stuff:


----------



## centvalny

Just wake up with an old ss


----------



## Batboy

Tried man to get this Whatever Geil stuff to go past 2600mhz but it won't do it, maybe I'm being a noob idk lol


----------



## coolhandluke41

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *centvalny*
> 
> Just wake up with an old ss











long time no see bro


----------



## centvalny

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *coolhandluke41*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> long time no see bro


That maximus X apex wakes me up Bro









Nice board


----------



## coolhandluke41

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *centvalny*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *coolhandluke41*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> long time no see bro
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That maximus X apex wakes me up Bro
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nice board
Click to expand...

me thinks you need to upgrade

air stable


----------



## Unknownm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Spork13*
> 
> I'm still on z97 / Haswell - so DDR3 for me.
> Recently upgraded from 4 x 4gb to 4 x 8gb of this lovely stuff:


I just finally figured out what timings were causing my 10GB bandwidth drop on 2200Mhz or higher. Anyways 2400 kit @ 2666Mhz.


----------



## cstkl1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Unknownm*
> 
> I just finally figured out what timings were causing my 10GB bandwidth drop on 2200Mhz or higher. Anyways 2400 kit @ 2666Mhz.


thats easy. trdrd 4.. anything loser u will lose bandwidth. its difficult to maintain it on high density full dimm slots after 2600.


----------



## lexer

Best thread ever ! ... I will upload my babies later


----------



## mllrkllr88

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *coolhandluke41*
> 
> me thinks you need to upgrade


Wow, smoking for air!! You must have a really good IMC on that chip too.


----------



## coolhandluke41

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mllrkllr88*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *coolhandluke41*
> 
> me thinks you need to upgrade
> 
> 
> 
> Wow, smoking for air!! You must have a really good IMC on that chip too.
Click to expand...

IMC on retail (L718xxx) 7740x seems very weak ,out of 6 cpu's only one (first chip I bought ) can do this ,very ****y


----------



## Unknownm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cstkl1*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Unknownm*
> 
> I just finally figured out what timings were causing my 10GB bandwidth drop on 2200Mhz or higher. Anyways 2400 kit @ 2666Mhz.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thats easy. trdrd 4.. anything loser u will lose bandwidth. its difficult to maintain it on high density full dimm slots after 2600.
Click to expand...

Someone posted aida64 benchmark on devil canyon thread with 2400mhz ram, 4790k. This is when I first noticed the drop when comparing screen shots

I spent so many hours restarting trying ram settings profiles voltages combinations. Even a user asked me to post 1600mhz, 1866mhz, 2000mhz, 2133mhz, 2200mhz to 2400mhz aida64 benchmark and it was shown that 2200mhz was going downhill. It came to the conclusion that something is wrong with my motherboard.

What's sad is I've had this pc for over a year with the whole time running lower bandwidth than others... all because of one ram timing that was setting to 5 - 6 with 2400mhz xmp profile

Sent from my HTC 10 using Tapatalk


----------



## Smanci

Can your crystal balls tell me anything about these? Hynix, obviously, but anything else worthwhile to know?


----------



## coolhandluke41

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Smanci*
> 
> Can your crystal balls tell me anything about these? Hynix, obviously, but anything else worthwhile to know?


https://www.skhynix.com/products.view.do?vseq=1972&cseq=73


----------



## sabishiihito

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Smanci*
> 
> Can your crystal balls tell me anything about these? Hynix, obviously, but anything else worthwhile to know?


Overclocking capabilities of Hynix 4Gbit AFR are well known, actually. From this thread on ROG Forums:

"Hynix AFR is the improved die from Hynix . Fixes many of MFR flaws and it?s a huge improvement . Can tolerate high voltage at high speeds and run great on X99 and Z170 . They will be available very soon on Kingston HyperX memory and other vendors will implement too for sure.

Typical benching scenarios are
DDR4-3600 12-17-17 at 1.65
DDR4-3733 12-18-18 at 1.75
DDR4-3866 13-18-18 @1.85
DDR4-4000 [email protected]

Of course voltage might vary and be aware they are harder to clock compared to Samsung,my few sticks can?t manage over DDR4-3733 on any board but Impact ( 1 dimm per channel board)."


----------



## Smanci

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sabishiihito*
> 
> Overclocking capabilities of Hynix 4Gbit AFR are well known, actually. From this thread on ROG Forums:
> 
> "Hynix AFR is the improved die from Hynix . Fixes many of MFR flaws and it?s a huge improvement . Can tolerate high voltage at high speeds and run great on X99 and Z170 . They will be available very soon on Kingston HyperX memory and other vendors will implement too for sure.
> 
> Typical benching scenarios are
> DDR4-3600 12-17-17 at 1.65
> DDR4-3733 12-18-18 at 1.75
> DDR4-3866 13-18-18 @1.85
> DDR4-4000 [email protected]
> 
> Of course voltage might vary and be aware they are harder to clock compared to Samsung,my few sticks can?t manage over DDR4-3733 on any board but Impact ( 1 dimm per channel board)."


Thank you, interesting







I got the kit for 20 but don't have a DDR4 board yet so it's interesting to wait n see how they clock.


----------



## emissary42

Some SGRAM:










For background info check https://www.micron.com/~/media/documents/products/product-flyer/conv_12_024,-d-,2-hc2_web.pdf


----------



## ThrashZone

Hi,
Loving the new Trident Z a lot better than my corsair dominator








Like the mono block better though








Sorry no stats I'm pretty much at 3200 default clocks and timings
Still working on the loop,


----------



## emissary42

Last weeks acquisitions:


----------



## sabishiihito

GtiJason said:


> Quote:Originally Posted by *QSS-5*
> 
> Hello what desktop RAM overclocking tools can i use?
> 
> Intel i3
> Msi z270 motherboard
> 
> Does asrock timings configuration work?
> 
> 
> Sure, but you can not change timings in Windows. Must be done from bios, you can raise bclk in windows tho, which in turn raises ram frequency.
> Here's a few links to get you started
> 
> ASRock Timing Configurator v4.0.3
> http://hwbotdownloads.s3.amazonaws.com/downloads/tools/Z170/ASRock/TimingConfigurator(v4.0.3).zip
> 
> MSI Command Center Memory v1.0.0.12
> http://downloads.hwbot.org/downloads/tools/Z170/MSI/CCL Memory 1.0.0.12.zip
> 
> MSI Command Center Lite
> http://downloads.hwbot.org/downloads/tools/Z170/MSI/Command Center Lite_BIOS-T0P.zip
> 
> MSI Intel Extreme Tuning Utility
> http://downloads.hwbot.org/downloads/tools/Z170/MSI/extreme_tuning_skl_6.0.2.101.zip


The MSI tools for Z170 don't work on Z270 or X299. There is a newer version of CCL that works with Z270 (2.0.0.14) but no one is sharing it.

https://ithardware.pl/testyirecenzj...a_msi_z270_xpower_gaming_titanium-2479-6.html


----------



## emissary42

RIP thread


----------



## coolhandluke41

Some old school..nice


----------



## tatmMRKIV

anyone still alive?
Is 2D oc dead?
kinda wanna come back, but is there anything to come back to?

or do i just need to get back on facebook? i quit that


----------



## emissary42

2D OC is still alive, just not at overclock.net...?










ps: What is that Facebook thing you are talking about?^^


----------



## mllrkllr88

Things looking a little slow here, lets change that  New Team Group 4800C19 memory coming out soon!! I was able to get the opportunity to test some samples before they go to retail. The results are staggering...ALL AIR 

4220 12-11 Geekbench3








4133+ 12-11 32M, with WAZA


----------



## Noxinite

Pure insanity!


----------



## Noxinite

tatmMRKIV said:


> anyone still alive?
> Is 2D oc dead?
> kinda wanna come back, but is there anything to come back to?
> 
> or do i just need to get back on facebook? i quit that


There's some 2D action in our current comp.  GB3 memory score


----------



## BlueQuazar

DDR2 to the rescue......


----------



## tatmMRKIV

Oh u wanted porn?
Some ES MFR ddr4 
Some gskill pi psc binned c6 2800
Some afr i binned thats as good or better than es


----------



## Noxinite

What kinda 2800C6 we talking?


----------



## coolhandluke41

This thread was hijacked long time ago ,can't even edit OP anymore ,have fun ppl


----------



## tatmMRKIV

@chl damn that sucks, i remember it gettin spammy with just junkram and questions, sucks cant edit tho.. ocn sucks since they “upgraded” it.


@Nox i think they were that tight.looks familiar i almost got them to do the next mhz multi.. Iirc the pair i binned was really good i got like 5th best on the 5ghz efficiency 32m Id have to dig through my hard drives for the screens. They are posted here somewhere lol like 3-4 years back.


----------



## Noxinite

tatmMRKIV said:


> @chl damn that sucks, i remember it gettin spammy with just junkram and questions, sucks cant edit tho.. ocn sucks since they “upgraded” it.
> 
> @Nox i think they were that tight.looks familiar i almost got them to do the next mhz multi.. Iirc the pair i binned was really good i got like 5th best on the 5ghz efficiency 32m Id have to dig through my hard drives for the screens. They are posted here somewhere lol like 3-4 years back.


Nice. 🙂

I've sunk probably 60L of the 75L of LN2 I've even gotten into cold PSC. XD Pretty damn addictive.

Last time I got stuck at 2800MHz multi and the Impact was throwing a fit with RTLs/IOLs if I went much past that. So just minimised wazza volts (2.24V) and moved on.


----------



## GtiJason

How about some good ol' "Air" cooling during Wisconsin winter.


----------



## tatmMRKIV

Noxinite said:


> What kinda 2800C6 we talking?





Noxinite said:


> Nice. 🙂
> 
> I've sunk probably 60L of the 75L of LN2 I've even gotten into cold PSC. XD Pretty damn addictive.
> 
> Last time I got stuck at 2800MHz multi and the Impact was throwing a fit with RTLs/IOLs if I went much past that. So just minimised wazza volts (2.24V) and moved on.


Yeah i used a OCF I think i got tcwl to 5 and the tfaw tighter. 

Ocf is always where its at for mem oc imo. Asus is harder to post


----------



## tatmMRKIV

Any recommendations on some retail sticks to buy off newegg to try n bin would be? Or just that would probably do c12 11 4k+


----------



## mllrkllr88

tatmMRKIV said:


> Any recommendations on some retail sticks to buy off newegg to try n bin would be? Or just that would probably do c12 11 4k+


Team Group has some new B-DIE coming out soon which is really amazing. Alternatively, the Trident Z Royal coming out soon is also very good. 

Above I posted new Team Group memory, which does 4200 12-11. Here is a picture of the new Royal:


----------



## ThrashZone

tatmMRKIV said:


> Any recommendations on some retail sticks to buy off newegg to try n bin would be? Or just that would probably do c12 11 4k+


Hi,
You can always use this 
https://benzhaomin.github.io/bdiefinder/


----------



## tatmMRKIV

mllrkllr88 said:


> Team Group has some new B-DIE coming out soon which is really amazing. Alternatively, the Trident Z Royal coming out soon is also very good.
> 
> Above I posted new Team Group memory, which does 4200 12-11. Here is a picture of the new Royal:
> View attachment 238212


When are the team coming out?
Do you think the rgb 4600 are as good as the royal? 
Also what are your thoughts on the c16 3600 gskills?


----------



## mouacyk

mllrkllr88 said:


> 4133+ 12-11 32M, with WAZA


What is WAZA and does it stand for? It looks like high-voltage binning?


----------



## tatmMRKIV

Its a tweak/ program you run with spi its more difficult to pass 32m with it. Depending on generation i think you shave off a few seconds with it. I havent touched it in 3 years so i cant be much more accurate. You dont need the program and you would do it by creating and deleting a bunch of folders or something but its tedious as hell. 

So waza. Means it passes 32M with WAZA

Its a probencher thing and unless you are doing ln2 or going for superpi records its not real relevant, its not surprising you wouldnt know about it.




On another note, Do any of the 4gb modules compete with bdie, i have some es or better quality AFR, some edie that did 4k c12 under 1.8v, and MFR. hasnt been touched since 6700k and x99 Just wondering if anything got some new life breathed into it from these new chipsets. Man cold afr was fun as can be...


----------



## tatmMRKIV

from the vault


----------



## Kimir

hey guys, are those any good?
From what I could find with SN, they are Elpida BBSE


----------



## Noxinite

I tested a 3x2GB set of Trident 2000C9 BBSE a while back and it only did 2400 8-11-7 at most for me. :/


----------



## emissary42

I had worse than that.


----------



## emissary42

My latest additions (sans DDR4):


----------



## centvalny

Testing retail Gskill 4133C17


----------



## Neo_Morpheus

centvalny that's some awesome results. I just recently got that ram kit and also have a ram cooler on there with 2 fans with 4 pin (I know, all professional right) 

What voltage would you suggest for an everyday setup, gaming, internet, etc? Also, what kind of timings would you expect for that voltage. Is CR 1T 4133mhz with the lowest timings the way to go?


----------



## The Pook

Neo_Morpheus said:


> centvalny that's some awesome results. I just recently got that ram kit and also have a ram cooler on there with 2 fans with 4 pin (I know, all professional right)
> 
> What voltage would you suggest for an everyday setup, gaming, internet, etc? Also, what kind of timings would you expect for that voltage. Is CR 1T 4133mhz with the lowest timings the way to go?



A lot of it depends on your motherboard and silicon lottery. Just take the time and poke around in the DDR4 specific thread here on OCN.


----------



## GtiJason

centvalny said:


> Testing retail Gskill 4133C17



Killer core, imc, board and mem's. . . dumo's back !!!


----------



## centvalny

Neo_Morpheus said:


> centvalny that's some awesome results. I just recently got that ram kit and also have a ram cooler on there with 2 fans with 4 pin (I know, all professional right)
> 
> What voltage would you suggest for an everyday setup, gaming, internet, etc? Also, what kind of timings would you expect for that voltage. Is CR 1T 4133mhz with the lowest timings the way to go?


Good choice of ram Neo 
Run with XMP should be ideal for daily tasks, and you can try up strap to 4266 or 4300 with te same XMP settings.


----------



## centvalny

GtiJason said:


> Killer core, imc, board and mem's. . . dumo's back !!!


Thanks Jas  

As we know, once in a while gskill released midrange kits that kinda special..



With Duck Oc settings


----------



## RaMsiTo

Hello, I got ram corsair ddr 4 4800 mhz, my computer is a 9900k and a Msi Z390 godlike motherboard.



the maximum I've got stable is 4443mhz with profile xmp and changing the timmings .

Stock 2t 18 - 24-24 46 (stable 4300 mhz )
stable 2t 19-24-24-46 (stable 4443mhz)
Voltage 1.5 (xmp)



What parameters do you advise me to change?




Apologies for my English.


----------



## centvalny

Tests 4800+ @ C17 1T and 5K C14


----------



## centvalny

Asus C8Formula / 3600X / A2 B-die @ 4666C14 FCLK 1900


----------



## Noxinite

Oooooooh, nice!

Run any 32M? The one run I did see so far looked quite fast.


----------



## centvalny

Noxinite said:


> Oooooooh, nice!
> 
> Run any 32M? The one run I did see so far looked quite fast.


Thank you 

I havent try 32m, still tweaking A2 B-die ambient settings.


9.5K+ GB3 memory perf. with A2 B-die @ 4666C14 really tight subs and maxmem 1K...



Bios settings..



Use work tool for 44X in windows


Mem. settings..


----------



## kertsz

Taking advantage of an offer from Amazon, I have bought a Trident Z. But because of its main CL with my AMD, I have chosen a Trident Z NEO:


----------



## Veii

It's nothing special, and a quite old picture
But maybe someone likes it 
A0 PCB but solid ICs


----------



## YoungChris

Sam OCX said:


> rejects:
> 
> 
> 
> unexpected rejects:
> 
> 
> 
> and very unexpected rejects


Was this one of the "1040" 2200c9 sets?
The unexpected reject.


----------



## YoungChris

Let's revive this thread!
Been putting in some work, <5.59 when my motherboard decides to cooperate.
All voltages can go lower, some timings can as well.


----------



## YoungChris

Push forward again! My first Haswell screen in the 5.58s. Was able to bring down memory voltage a whole lot too, my 2600c10 Tridents that are now doing 2800c9 at 2vdimm flat. Timings are about as tight as they're gonna go, maybe I can try tWR 5.








Chip seems to have a hardwall at 48 cache, at least at this ambient. Cranked vcore up because I was having stability issues with Aida. I think it's about time to throw some PSC on the bench again, see how that compares to Sammy 








edit: Gave tWR 5 a try, ended up with this. Seems there is still work to be done 
Also, I think I can get below 2vdimm to pass, will try that too.


----------



## GtiJason

I think this is the last time I ran cold for LCC + one for fun as I was pulling down


----------



## YoungChris

Dropped tWR to 5, tRAS to 14, and tRFC to 104. Also, dropped vdimm a little bit too, very nearly minimized now.








tWRRD 14 seems unstable, unfortunately. tRAS and tRFC may go down further but it's basically fully floored as far as timings go.








Same settings, OS was mad at me though.


----------



## centvalny

Corsair 6200es air


----------



## YoungChris

Why is my time a solid five and a half seconds slower when moving to Z97 and Devil's Canyon, even when my RTLs are tighter? I'm using the same OS and waza as in my 5.58.703 result.








On another note, at least I know I have a rather absurd 4790k now. Volts for core/cache/imc/memory aren't 100% minimized but I doubt they'd go much lower. Cryorig A80 on the CPU, ambient ~21°C.


----------



## GtiJason

YoungChris said:


> Why is my time a solid five and a half seconds slower when moving to Z97 and Devil's Canyon, even when my RTLs are tighter? I'm using the same OS and waza as in my 5.58.703 result.
> 
> On another note, at least I know I have a rather absurd 4790k now. Volts for core/cache/imc/memory aren't 100% minimized but I doubt they'd go much lower. Cryorig A80 on the CPU, ambient ~21°C.


My guess would be no execute memory protection always off
system>advanced>startup and recovery: Edit, add to... / maxmem =600 / no execute memory protection
Probably want to use an older bios too not sure. AsRock has that setting in bios but ASUS does not as far as I remember
I only had a junk refurb Impact VI and Dumo gave me his old Impact VII but I gave that to Noxinite since he was having problems with OCF and SOCF LN2 boards


----------



## YoungChris

@GtiJason Turned off NX, swapped to Wanted OS, and put in some PSC. Here's what they did with a similar waza to the old OS:








Time is still bad unfortunately. Thinking it has to be a bios or driver issue? Probably going to need an external flashing tool bc the board refuses to flash an older bios normally 








On the plus side, managed to get this set running better timings that my lower voltage Pis. Sticks aren't maxed out or minimized, should be more left in the tank.








39/40/4/4 has booted up to 2800c8 but won't pass even at 2666 with any of my PSC that I've tested so far. Unsure if board, imc, or stick limit, but will be investigated further.


----------



## mouacyk

How many runs left do they have?


----------



## YoungChris

mouacyk said:


> How many runs left do they have?


wdym?


----------



## mouacyk

YoungChris said:


> wdym?


Ykwim


----------



## YoungChris

mouacyk said:


> Ykwim


In my experience, ~2vdimm is not gonna hurt these sticks on air. Even for extended periods.


----------



## mouacyk

YoungChris said:


> In my experience, ~2vdimm is not gonna hurt these sticks on air. Even for extended periods.


Probably. I've ran 4x4GB wonder ram at 1.73v for 24/7 for multiple years.


----------



## YoungChris

mouacyk said:


> Probably. I've ran 4x4GB wonder ram at 1.73v for 24/7 for multiple years.


The wonder ram you speak of is Samsung 2GBit D-Die. That IC can run daily for years at 2v, even with little airflow. Regularly ran at 2.4v and above with no degradation on normal ambient.


----------



## emissary42




----------



## bhav

Someone needs to make universal ram socket stands for all ram to slot into for showcase / decoration needs.

Sticking it in corrugated cardboard is just meh and fugly.


----------



## bhav

My small collection of rams:










I went through 3 DDR2 kits before these but those all sold.

No one wanted the DDR3 modules by the time I moved onto DDR4 as they were only 2 Gb modules, so they become shelf decorations.

Before I knew about IMC limitations and SR / DR, I tried going through 3 different 6x4 Gb 1600 DDR3 kits too. One would only boot at 1400 so was returned, another died in under a month so returned, the last worked but only at 1600 with crap timings so I sold it and kept using the 2 Gb modules, learning the hard way about SR vs DR.

From the top:

6x2 Elpidas, 2133CL9 1.65v XMP - 1866CL6 capable on the X58 build I ran them on, other people took those up to 2400CL8 or lower with 1.9v and loads went boom.

2x4 2400 old microns for my pentium G4560, they just do 2400CL10, never tried OCing them on an other system.

2x16 Micron E die DR, 3733CL14 / 4000 CL15 / 4200CL16 1.52v capable which will go with my 12600K for desktop PC

2x16 Micron B die SR 4133CL14 / 4533CL15 (1.725v on 10900K) / 4900CL17 (so far) capable for the upcoming 13900KS 4K lounge upgrade.

2x8 low bin cheap Hynix DJR SR 3800CL15 / 4000CL16 / 4200CL17 capable for an upcoming I3 to replace the pentium build.

The 2x4 and G4560 won't sell for much now, so I will have 4 PCs.

I went through a 4x8 3600 and 2x16 2666 DDR4 kits before the E die which I sold ages ago.


----------

